# allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat [Teil 4]



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

... mal sehen was passiert


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

es wird geplauscht werden. was auch sonst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> es wird geplauscht werden. was auch sonst??



Na hoffentlich


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

996......und ich dachte heute wäre irgendwie alles blumig und so....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Diese Werbung der Düsseldorfer Sparkasse (Bild auf der rechten Seite) ist übrigens auch nicht schlecht  

http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/stadtsparkasse_duesseldorf/611209/Ist-Ihre-Bank-weg.html


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2008)

mensch, da haben wir ja mit part 3 ja ganz gut überzogen


----------



## Hopi (25. September 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5155842#post5155842   SCHLIEßEN über 5000 und chat  omg pennen die Mods


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5156260#post5156260

hier das gleiche, der totale Zerfall der Forumssitten.


Das fängt hier an wie in einer Kleingartensiedlung (wehe man weicht von der Satzung ab)


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2008)

und zack ist alles weg 

wollte grad mitdiskutieren über sinn und unsinn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wollte grad mitdiskutieren über sinn und unsinn



Lass' lieber, kommt 'eh nur Unsinn bei raus


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

wie alles weg??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Teil 3 wurde schon gelöscht, ebenso wie der erste Teil vom Freireiter-Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

und wo ist der Frank Fred zum Thema Fred geschlossen ??? auch weg ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

... auch gelöscht


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

mitsamt jeglicher information die bis dato zusammengetragen wurde. die schönen bilder und tourberichte sind nun alle dahin. ich glaube auch nicht, dass das in der form durch die betreiber gedacht war. falls ich heut abend dazu komme werde ich diesbezüglich mal nachfragen. es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ein unterforum von jemandem moderiert wird, der sich hier nur alle paar monate blicken läßt, mit sonst hier nichts am hut hat und mit aufräumung jeglicher form droht. das kotzt mich gerade richtig an.....


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

sehe ich zwar auch so, glaube aber, dass man mit einer freundlichen Nachfrage weiter käme...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Ich finde es auch nicht gut und vor allen Dingen sehr intransparent, was in der letzten 3/4 Stunde hier abgegangen ist, ...

... aber ich denke trotzdem, dass jetzt trotzdem etwas Deeskalation auf allen Seiten hilfreich wäre


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

ihr spießer......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr spießer......



Wenn schon, dann bitte "Bornierter Spießer!"

... soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

vielleicht hat da einer gemerkt das es nicht so gut war was er da gemacht hat und wollte die spuren beseitigen 

schade um die berichte....deeskalation find ich gut 


wer kennt den das?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

... und schon gepackt?


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

@lugga: goil, bin ich neulich schon drüber gestolpert. find ich absolut klasse was der kerl da macht.

@iggy: zu spät....


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

und nun ist er auch nicht mehr da der frank...hat sich irgendwo hin verkrochen


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

aber immerhin hat er für Stimmung gesorgt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> deeskalation find ich gut



...



Lucafabian schrieb:


> und nun ist er auch nicht mehr da der frank...hat sich irgendwo hin verkrochen


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. September 2008)

ist doch erst morgen um 14 Uhr abfahrt.. das heißt man kann um 13uhr noch in ruhe packen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

....aber vorsicht...ein knopfdruck vom mod und uns gibt es alle nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....aber vorsicht...ein knopfdruck vom mod und uns gibt es alle nicht mehr



Ist doch egal, wenn wir am Friedhof vorbeifahren, binden sich die Würmer 'eh schon die Lätzchen um


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. September 2008)

naja
jetzt lasst uns nicht gleich den mod an die wand malen....


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja
> Jetzt Lasst Uns doch Gleich Den Mod An Die Wand nageln....


----------



## wartool (25. September 2008)

hrrhrrr..... warum muss ich immer rasten???


----------



## wartool (25. September 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> hrrhrrr..... warum muss ich immer ausrasten???



hrrhrr wer errät den Film????


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2008)

Was war denn? Bitte um Aufklärung!!!


----------



## caroka (25. September 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was war denn? Bitte um Aufklärung!!!



Hier ging es ab..... 

.........aber was?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. September 2008)

ei gude!

grad noch mitbekommen wie alles geclosed wurde, dann ab aufs Rad und schon ist alles wieder weg 

aber schön das wir uns nicht unter griegen lassen


----------



## wondermike (25. September 2008)

Das ist doch das Letzte. Einfach den alten Thread löschen geht ja wohl gar nicht. Das sollten wir so nicht auf sich beruhen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. September 2008)

teil 2 zum stöbern is ja noch da 
teil 1 sicher auch noch ...


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

zusammenfassung für caro und hirsch:

hier iss wie in china oder der ehemaligen ddr. kommunikation soll durch den mod kontrolliert und nötigenfalls zensiert werden, da einige ihm wohl geschrieben haben, dass der plausch und der freireiterfred achtung, wer hätte es gedacht: off topic tratsch beinhalte. jedenfalls hatte der sonst so zurückhaltende frank ganz kurz die hervorragende idee da mal aufzuräumen, damit hier wieder zucht und ordnung herrscht. das wurde natürlich von den schlimmen üblichen verdächtigen so nicht hingenommen. man hat sich auf das im grundgesetz verankerte recht auf freie rede berufen und darüber beraten ob man da nicht mal beim admin vorsprechen sollte. und was soll ich euch erzählen, auf einmal waren alle dieses thema behandelte freds gelöscht und der werte herr mod meldet sich nicht mehr zu wort......ganz großes tennis.
@die kollegen (und glaubt nicht wir würden die penner nicht kennen die sich mit so ner kacke ihre freizeit vertreiben) die sich hierüber beschwert haben: euch idioten braucht ohnehin keiner, ihr seid uns exakt so wichtig wie der sack reiß in china, geht eure pudel fisten.


----------



## Frank (25. September 2008)

Zur Info : ich hab momentan etwas andere Sorgen als eure Plauscherthreads. 

Aber zur Beruhigung : Teil 3 ist wiederherstellbar, ICH kann das nicht endgültig entfernen.

Vorschlag zur Güte : wenn da so hervorragende Bilder und Berichte drin sind, stell ich das gerne wieder her. Aber wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr Bilder und Berichte in frischen Threads aufbereitet, wo vielleicht auch Leute was davon haben, die nicht 5000 Posts durchlesen wollen? Wär das ein Deal?


----------



## Frank (25. September 2008)

@Maggo : der Satz mit dem Pudel fisten war unter aller Kanone übrigens.
Es geht auch nicht um Beschwerden, man muss ja nicht immer alles gleich so negativ sehen. Niemand, weder ich noch sonstwer, spricht euch das Recht ab auf die so wichtige Meinungsfreiheit oder die Freiheit, euch hier zu verabreden oder auszutauschen.

Nur das WIE ist manchmal fragwürdig. Und gelinde gesagt, teilweise ist mir der Ton hier langsam zu scharf. Find ich nicht gut. Ich war nämlich eigentlich 8 Jahre lang stolz drauf, das der Frankfurt Bereich etwas familiärer ist als manch anderes Ding hier im Forum.


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

hier ist wahrscheinlich acht lange jahre nichts passiert, dann gab es eine wahrliche offtopic welle und kein schwein hats gejuckt. jetzt ist alles vorbei und der undurchsichtige plausch findet nicht mehr statt und du kommst plötzlich auf die idee dass da was nicht stimmt?? ich bleib dabei, wenn jemand was nicht lesen will sollers bleiben lassen, so handele ich das für mich ja auch. 
und ich denke ich bin bis zu einem gewissen zeitpunkt ein absolut rhiger vertreter, nur das maul verbieten lassen will ich mir nicht und da unterscheiden wir uns sicher nicht. ich kann mich an zeiten im plauschfred erinnern da warst du ganz gut mit dabei und vieles davon war nicht wirklich themenbezogen. denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> familiärer ist als manch anderes Ding hier im Forum.



zum thema familie fällt mir ein. in jeder familie gibt es einen engeren kreis, der sog. harte kern. dann gibts die teile die man nur zu jeder  zweiten feierlichkeit sieht und dann die die man vielleicht nur zu jedem runden geburtstag sieht. alle sind eine familie und doch gehören einige mehr daz als andere. der harte kern bleibt der harte kern, ganz gleich ob sie hier posten dürfen oder nicht.

habt ihr mods das eigentlich vorher abgesprochen? es gibt doch bestimmt in jedem unterforum  eine art plauschfred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. September 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> Aber zur Beruhigung : Teil 3 ist wiederherstellbar, ICH kann das nicht endgültig entfernen.
> 
> Vorschlag zur Güte : wenn da so hervorragende Bilder und Berichte drin sind, stell ich das gerne wieder her.



Bitte tu das. Auch wenn im Plauscherfred nicht immer nur hochgeistiges und tiefsinniges gepostet ist, sehe ich da keinerlei Grund für eine Löschung.



Frank schrieb:


> Aber wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr Bilder und Berichte in frischen Threads aufbereitet, wo vielleicht auch Leute was davon haben, die nicht 5000 Posts durchlesen wollen? Wär das ein Deal?



Wenn jeden Tag 10 neue Threads aufgemacht werden, dient das auch nicht der Übersichtlichkeit. Aber ich finde diese Diskussion schon etwas merkwürdig. Immerhin laufen die Plauschrerfreds nun schon seit mehreren Jahren. Woraus ergibt sich denn nun plötzlich ein Handlungsbedarf?


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

meine Herren, ihr seid ja immer noch so emotional drauf... 

@maggo: nu sach doch ma, wieviel Druck übt die Pelle...


----------



## Frank (25. September 2008)

Ich versteh vor allem nicht, wieso hier immer gleich Mord und Totschlag geschrien wird. Verschwörungstheorien. Vergleiche mit Diktaturen. DAS IST was mich stört und euch ins Unglaubwürdige abdriften läßt. Sorry ...

@Wondermike: ich gehe nicht davon aus, das eure Informationsdichte hoch genug für 10 Threads pro Tag ist.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich versteh vor allem nicht, wieso hier immer gleich Mord und Totschlag geschrien wird. Verschwörungstheorien. Vergleiche mit Diktaturen. DAS IST was mich stört und euch ins Unglaubwürdige abdriften läßt. Sorry ...
> 
> @Wondermike: ich gehe nicht davon aus, das eure Informationsdichte hoch genug für 10 Threads pro Tag ist.
> 
> Gute Nacht.



vielleicht ist es das beste mal ne nacht drüber zu schlafen. morgen liest du dir den ganzen krampf nochmal durch und wirst feststellen, dass du heute mittag ne völlig überhastete aktion gestartet hast die keinerlei fundament hatte. unglaubwürdig sind nicht wir sondern mods die ihr am missbrauchen.
nacht.


----------



## wondermike (25. September 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich versteh vor allem nicht, wieso hier immer gleich Mord und Totschlag geschrien wird. Verschwörungstheorien. Vergleiche mit Diktaturen. DAS IST was mich stört und euch ins Unglaubwürdige abdriften läßt. Sorry ...



Die großen Verbalkeulen könnte man in der Tat auch mal stecken lassen. Aber die Löschaktion war wirklich überflüssig. Dass man da heutzutage manchmal etwas überempfindlich ist, ist einfach ein Zeichen der Zeit.




Frank schrieb:


> @Wondermike: ich gehe nicht davon aus, das eure Informationsdichte hoch genug für 10 Threads pro Tag ist.
> 
> Gute Nacht.



Schon möglich. Aber wir geben uns Mühe. 

Schön jedenfalls, dass die Threads wieder da sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen 

Wie ich gerade sehe ist hier in den letzten Stunden ja noch eifrig weiter debattiert worden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...ich bleib dabei, wenn jemand was nicht lesen will sollers bleiben lassen, so handele ich das für mich ja auch.



 Ganz meine Meinung

Ist doch dann auch noch sehr rücksichtsvoll und praktisch, die ganze OT-Diskussion in einigen wenigen Freds deutlich gekennzeichnet und somit für Alle leicht erkennbar zu bündeln


----------



## wondermike (25. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen
> 
> Wie ich gerade sehe ist hier in den letzten Stunden ja noch eifrig weiter debattiert worden



Einer muss es ja machen.


----------



## wondermike (25. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist doch dann auch noch sehr rücksichtsvoll und praktisch, die ganze OT-Diskussion in einigen wenigen Freds deutlich gekennzeichnet und somit für Alle leicht erkennbar zu bündeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Einer muss es ja machen.



Oh kühner Ritter Wondermike, spätestens bei der nächsten Tafelrunde wird der Fürst Dich für Deinen selbstlosen Einsatz entsprechend ehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh kühner Ritter Wondermike, spätestens bei der nächsten Tafelrunde wird der Fürst Dich für Deinen selbstlosen Einsatz entsprechend ehren



Majestät sind wieder zu gütig.


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

Jetz habe ich mein Postfach aufgeräumt und die Mails bzgl. der Akku´s für die Lupine im Selbstbau gelöscht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Majestät sind wieder zu gütig.



Sicher, Sicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetz habe ich mein Postfach aufgeräumt und die Mails bzgl. der Akku´s für die Lupine im Selbstbau gelöscht



Ich kann Dir da gerne weiterhelfen, hab' ja gerade erst einen grossen Akkus selbst gebaut 

... steht aber auch alles im Plausch-Fred Teil III, irgendwo ziemlich am Ende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... steht aber auch alles im Plausch-Fred Teil III, irgendwo ziemlich am Ende



So ab Hier

Gut, das hier nichts gelöscht wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier ging es ab.....
> 
> .........aber was?



Kann ich Dir gerne morgen bei einer Tour erzählen, 

... denn ich hab' morgen Frei-Tag 

GN8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## caroka (26. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir gerne morgen bei einer Tour erzählen,
> 
> ... denn ich hab' morgen Frei-Tag
> 
> GN8 @All



Wann fährst Du? Wir müssten aber langsam machen, da ich Sa und So auch auf dem Rädchen sitze. Eigentlich wollte ich heute laufen aber da ist dann doch die weibl. Neugier zu groß. Lass uns über Handy tel..


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2008)

moin moin... nur noch 5std!!! 
un dann gehts ab in die ,,SONNE,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. September 2008)

ach, habt ihrs alle so gut ...

wobei sonne hats hier auch reichlich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wobei sonne hats hier auch reichlich ...



  

... und Frei-Tag


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2008)

3std


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 3std



... noch schnell vorher die erste K-Frage in Teil 4 lösen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,580637,00.html
uiui  
P.S. wir fliegen ab Köln Bonn ... krass...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2008)

aber gut .... jetzt sin se ja weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2008)

rasier duich vorher, lege keinen Schal an und trage westliche Kleidung


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2008)

2std


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2008)

so leute ich verabscheu mich! 
bis mittwoch


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2008)

Na dann schönen Flug und viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

Viel Spass Iggi und bleib sauber


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2008)

ei gude!

hat morgen vormittag jemand Lust zu biken?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2008)

tschöö iggi, viel Spass und lass die Mädels heile


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> hat morgen vormittag jemand Lust zu biken?



Wann/Wo denn in etwa?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2008)

nuja, ich hab von 7 bis 13uhr Zeit  (da ist die Vivi arbeiten) alles andere würde ich vorher gern ankündigen  aber so in der zeitlichen Gegend würd ich gern fahren.

Wo, nuja, Feldi, Alde, oder woanders


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

So, Caro und ich haben heute Nachmittag eine sehr schöne Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nuja, ich hab von 7 bis 13uhr Zeit



Ich beabsichtige morgen vormittag auch eine Runde zu drehen. Alles nach 09:30 Uhr ab fbh wäre ok. Wir könnten uns auch unterwegs, z.b. am nfh treffen


----------



## wondermike (26. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, Caro und ich haben heute Nachmittag eine sehr schöne Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht



Und ich durfte bei dem schönen Wetter im Büro sitzen.   

Die Welt ist so ungerecht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich beabsichtige morgen vormittag auch eine Runde zu drehen. Alles nach 09:30 Uhr ab fbh wäre ok. Wir könnten uns auch unterwegs, z.b. am nfh treffen



Wäre 10uhr am NFH ok? Dann würde ich über den Feldi dahin kommen und ab da können wir dann ne nette Runde iwo da so rum drehen  bin für alles offen solange ich nochmal heim komme  man sollte nur vorher abklären welche Trails in welchem Tempo gefahren werden, damit ich die richtige Bike-wahl treffe 
dann würd ich um halb 9 los fahren, das passt ganz gut 

Ob ich um 12, 13 oder 14uhr zurück bin ist dann auch nicht weiter tragisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wäre 10uhr am NFH ok?



10:00 Uhr nfh wäre völlig ok

Zum Bike: Ich denke es sollte für die gängigen Trails wie Schwarzer Balken, Vic-Trail, Rossertm etc. geeignet sein. Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich mit schwerem Gerät komme, evtl. nehme ich auch das Helius CC


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2008)

na ich kann nur zwischen Enduro und Hardtail wählen  Enduro geht gut runter, Hardtail macht auch alles mit - macht aber auf schnellen schweren Trails weniger Spass ... hm, nicht einfach, mal schaun nach was mir morgen ist. Ich schau vorher nochmal rein mit was du fährst, solltest du das leichte Rad nehmen würde ich mit dem Torque zu sehr bremsen, nimmst du das FR muss ich überlegen. Hast dus morgen eilig? Damit ich schonmal weiß obs gehetze wird oder ganz normales Tempo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... gehetze wird oder ganz normales Tempo



Normales Tempo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2008)

... ich sag dann mal GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2008)

ich sag dann mal guten Morgen 

so wies jetzt ausschaut komme ich wohl mit dem Enduro, macht auf Trails einfach mehr Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2008)

so denn, abfahrt  ab auf die Trails 

Bis um 10 dann mim schweren Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bis um 10 dann mim schweren Rad



Yepp, ich komme auch mit dem bösen Bike


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2008)

Ihr habt Probleme da bin ich doch ganz froh nur ein Bike zu haben, mit dem alles Spaß macht


----------



## wondermike (27. September 2008)

Ich hab' zwar zwei, aber eins ist meistens eh' kaputt. Das vereinfacht die Auswahl auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2008)

So, zurück...

... Crazy und ich haben eine schöne lange trailige Runde bei goilstem Westter durch den Taunus gedreht:

nfh, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachtal(-Trail), Kocherfels, Vic-Trail, über die Wälle hoch zur Altenhöfe, Weisse Mauer, Fuxi, über Feldbergschneise zum kleinen Feldi, X-Trail, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Esels(h)eck, Eichkopf(-Trail), wir haben uns dann am Atzelberg getrennt und ich bin über Rossert(-Trail), Rinne, XT-Trail zurück nach fbh


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2008)

ei gude!
bin irgendwie platt  aber glücklich 
60km 1460hm 4h
es war einfach nur bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. September 2008)

Klingt nach 'nem netten Ründchen. Ich war heute bei GC. War auch spaßig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2008)

gmoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2008)

N'abend, A., Caro, Thomas, Manfred und ich haben heute bei herrlichstem Spätsommerwetter eine schöne trailiger Tour durch den Hochtaunus gedreht 

... und gleich geht's noch noch zum Thai mit einem Überraschungsgast


----------



## wondermike (28. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und gleich geht's noch noch zum Thai mit einem Überraschungsgast



Geht ja echt mysteriös ab hier...


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2008)

dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen  ...

... aber erst morgen früh. gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und gleich geht's noch noch zum Thai mit einem Überraschungsgast





wondermike schrieb:


> Geht ja echt mysteriös ab hier...



 Das warst ja Du selbst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... gn8



Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das warst ja Du selbst



Sachen gibt's, ne?


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2008)

tach


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2008)

moin,

so langsam wirds frisch am morgen ...


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2008)

Moin moin .... hier ist es auch frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2008)

Moin, Moin, Moin 

Alles frisch?


----------



## caroka (29. September 2008)

Moin moin, moin moin,

alles frisch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2008)

... ausgerechnet am wettermässig letzten schönen Tag dieser Woche musste ich mit dem Auto fahren


----------



## Hopi (29. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ausgerechnet am wettermässig letzten schönen Tag dieser Woche musste ich mit dem Auto fahren



Mhmmm, ob das mal nicht ein Fehler war  ES WAR SOOOOOO GEILES WETTER  Und man konnte soooooo viel Spaß haben 

Aber was viel schlimmer ist  es soll jetzt sch...... Wetter werden  und dabei wollten wir in WB noch das Roadgap springen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mhmmm, ob das mal nicht ein Fehler war



Es kann meinerseits kein Fehler gewesen sein, heute mit dem Auto nach FFM zu fahren, weil ich auf Grund einer Abendveranstaltung meines Hauptsponsors keine andere Wahl hatte  

Naja, dafür hatte ich ja wenigstens das w/e voll ausgekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2008)

Angesagt fürs WE: Schnee bis 1000m , es wird ernst Jungs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2008)

Ich wünsche allseits eine GN8 

... bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2008)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2008)

kfz war heut ne gute wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2008)

Jetzt uebertreib mal nicht, der WP kommt bestimmt


----------



## wartool (30. September 2008)

hmm.... habe wohl auch die falsche Wahl getroffen.... habe vor lauter Müdigkeit zwei Regenhosen anstelle von Hose+Jacke aus dem Schrank gezogen.. hmmpf.. das wird nass :-(...

zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass alle meine Regensachen jeweils in gleich aussehenden Säckchen verpackt sind.. naja.. so lernt man wieder dazu...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> kfz war heut ne gute wahl



Memme!


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2008)

Ich auch  habe den grossen roten Wagen genutzt .... habe mich wohl am Oktoberfest etwas uebernommen 

nun kratzt es im Hals, die Augen brennen und die Muskeln schmerzen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> kfz war heut ne gute wahl



... um 60 kg katzenstreu zu transportieren


----------



## wondermike (30. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... um 60 kg katzenstreu zu transportieren



Papperlapapp. Das passt doch in den Rucksack.


----------



## Caracal (30. September 2008)

Da hier ja einige Leute aus der Gegend lesen: Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man in Frankfurt oder Offenbach halbwegs witterungsunabhängig und unbelästigt von Mitarbeitern von Security-Firmen Flatland-BMX fahren kann? Ich fange gerade erst an und würde gerne auch in der kalten Jahreszeit trainieren können.

Das einzige was mir im Augenblick in den Sinn kommt, ist ein Fahren in wenig frequentierten S- oder U-Bahn-Stationen (nicht im Gleisbereich) entweder sehr früh oder sehr spät am Tag. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine alternative Idee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... um 60 kg katzenstreu zu transportieren



 Super - zusätzliches Trainings-Gewicht 

GN8


----------



## Hopi (30. September 2008)

Caracal schrieb:


> Da hier ja einige Leute aus der Gegend lesen: Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man in Frankfurt oder Offenbach halbwegs witterungsunabhängig und unbelästigt von Mitarbeitern von Security-Firmen Flatland-BMX fahren kann? Ich fange gerade erst an und würde gerne auch in der kalten Jahreszeit trainieren können.
> 
> Das einzige was mir im Augenblick in den Sinn kommt, ist ein Fahren in wenig frequentierten S- oder U-Bahn-Stationen (nicht im Gleisbereich) entweder sehr früh oder sehr spät am Tag. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine alternative Idee.



FFM unter der Friedensbrücke! Im Skate und BMX Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (1. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> FFM unter der Friedensbrücke! Im Skate und BMX Park



Werde ich mir mal anschauen, danke. Auch wenn das Ding vermutlich eher auf andere Disziplinen ausgerichtet ist und ich der eigentlichen Zielgruppe nicht im Weg stehen will.


----------



## Hopi (1. Oktober 2008)

Im Winter ist dort nicht viel los  Und wenn Du abends kommst ist eigentlich nie jemand dort.


----------



## Caracal (1. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Im Winter ist dort nicht viel los  Und wenn Du abends kommst ist eigentlich nie jemand dort.



Auf den Bildern die ich gefunden habe, sah der Boden schonmal gut glatt aus. Wäre also ausserhalb der "Stoßzeiten" eine gute Option für Regentage von Frühjahr bis Herbst. Für den Winter suche ich mir dann noch etwas nettes unterirdisches, auch wenn ich dazu eventuell zu unmenschlichen Zeite aufstehen muss.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen ins Taunusplauscherland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen in die eidgenössische Alpenrepublik


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2008)

Heute den ganzen Tag auf einem Workshop bei einer Firma aus dem grossen Kanton, welche einen Golfplatz besitzt und einer der früheren Verantwortlichen sich gar einen Kickverein leistet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2008)

... na dann viel Spass


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2008)

so groß sind eure kantone, dass da sogar ein golfplatz angelegt werden konnte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so groß sind eure kantone, dass da sogar ein golfplatz angelegt werden konnte



Na ist bestimmt kein 18-Loch Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na ist bestimmt kein 18-Loch Platz



vielleicht ja doch, aber dann eher als mini-golf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht ja doch, aber dann eher als mini-golf



Oder so


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2008)

moin moin.. da wäre ich wieder


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2008)

und ueberlebt, alles heile


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2008)

Der Golfplatz liegt halt im grossen Kanton, etwas nördlich von Karlsruhe und südlich von Heidelberg 

und vergessen, bei uns liegen die Golfplätze am Hang, da kann man lang spielen bis man oben ist


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und vergessen, bei uns liegen die Golfplätze am Hang, da kann man lang spielen bis man oben ist




da wunderts mich jetzt nicht mehr, dass ich noch nie was von einem schweizer profi-golfer gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2008)

iss klar,denen sind die "normalen" Plätze zu flach


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2008)

hier mal grad ein paar bilder aus istrien  und dann gehts auch jetzt sofort ins Bett


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Oktober 2008)

ei gude!

servus zurück iggi, alle Mädels heil gelassen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2008)

Welcome back Iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich war heute Abend von FFM aus noch im Hochtaunus: Franzoseneck, Altenhöfe, Weisse Mauer, via Fuxi, Fuchsstein, nfh-Trail und Bahn-Trail.

Insgesamt mässig feucht von oben, aber ziemlich nass und schlammig von unten...

... und recht frisch war es.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2008)

gude morsche ...

morgen ist frei-tag für (fast) alle ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2008)

Grüezi


von wegen Frei-Tag 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/webpage/story/Retten-Sie-die-Wall-Street--23455614


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg nach FFM sah es anfangs nur nach einem klienem Schauer aus, daraus wurde dann aber eine komplette Regenfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2008)

moin.... *gäähn*
jetzt schläft man mal 14 std... und man ist immernoch müde... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5156236&postcount=3509


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2008)

wie wechsel ich ne glühbirne`?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie wechsel ich ne glühbirne`?



Auf 'nen Tisch stellen, Birne festhalten und 10 Leute drehen den Tisch 

... oder so ähnlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2008)

ich hab das aber anders gemacht..... 


hab ich hier eig was verpasst? ^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab Ich Hier Eig Was Verpasst? ^^



Nö


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2008)

ist fürs wochenende eig was geplant... so tourmäßig...?
evtl auch schon morgen?

hätt mal wieder lust zu biken... dann aber mim schweren gerät...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5156236&postcount=3509





sogar auf die plauscher wurde mit "... 50 postings in einer stunde..." eingegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ist fürs wochenende eig was geplant... so tourmäßig...?
> evtl auch schon morgen?



Wenn's das Wetter einigermassen hergibt, dann gerne...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sogar auf die plauscher wurde mit "... 50 postings in einer stunde..." eingegangen



 Unsere Leistung entsprechend zu würdigen, ist aber auch das Mindeste der Huldigung, was mein im Rahmen eines solchen Statements erwarten kann, ...

... es wurde aber masslos untertrieben, denn in Hochzeiten haben wir es immerhin schon auf 50 Posts in wenigen Minuten gebracht


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2008)

da hätte eigentlich stehen müssen : 8, die jeweils 50 posts in einer stunde ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> da hätte eigentlich stehen müssen : 8, die jeweils 50 posts in einer stunde ...



Oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

Das Wetter macht nicht wirklich Spass 

Nachdem ich heute Morgen schon ziemlich nass geworden bin, bin ich prompt auf dem Rückweg an der Nidda wieder in einen dicken Schauer gekommen. Danach sah es eigentlich ganz gut aus und ich wollte noch über Hofheim zum Staufen, aber da zogen schon wieder dicke Wolken auf und eine Minute nachdem ich dann auf dem direkten Wege zu Hause angekommen bin, hat es schon wieder angefangen von oben zu kübeln....


----------



## wondermike (2. Oktober 2008)

So, ich bin dann mal weg. 

Ich hoffe, es hat hier die nächsten drei Wochen so richtig fieses Schmuddelwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

Viel Spass in der Ferne und komm' heil wieder 

... die Schlechtwetterwünsche ignorier' ich mal


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2008)

Viel Spass in der Ferne, wo immer die Ferne ist 

und solange es nur in Frankfurt kübelt, ist es mir egal 

Ausserdem habe ich mir eine Erkältung eingefangen und komme eh nicht aufs Rad  und am Sonntag kommt es Spinnche und will ne Ausfahrt machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...und solange es nur in Frankfurt kübelt, ist es mir egal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und solange es nur in Frankfurt kübelt, ist es mir egal





wahltho schrieb:


>



http://www.wetteronline.de/Schweiz.htm

Die Aussichten für die Schweiz sind aber nicht viel besser


----------



## wondermike (3. Oktober 2008)

Morgen, Ihr Schnarchsäcke!!!

Nach unheimlich erholsamen 10 Minuten Schlaf sitze ich nun hier in Abu Dhabi und warte auf meinen Anschlussflug. Sind dann nur nochmal 5 Stunden. Können die nicht endlich mal schnellere Flugzeuge erfinden?


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2008)

mach dich locker, du bist doch im urlaub oder??


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2008)

leute gibts ... pah !


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand ne ahnung wie es momentan aufm fedli incl. trails aussieht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2008)

Moin 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hat jemand ne ahnung wie es momentan aufm fedli incl. trails aussieht?



Vorgestern war ich abends im Hochtaunus, da war es eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Vorgestern war ich abends im Hochtaunus, da war es eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht.



d.h. heute wirds wohl nicht viel anders sein.... 
hat jemand was dagegen kurzfristig nach KH zu fahrn ? 
is ja eig herrliches wetter...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2008)

... meinst Du in KH sieht es besser aus? 

Wir werden gegen 10:00 Uhr mal bei Caro anrufen, um zu checken, was heute so geht


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> d.h. heute wirds wohl nicht viel anders sein....
> hat jemand was dagegen kurzfristig nach KH zu fahrn ?
> is ja eig herrliches wetter...



nö, von mir aus kannst du ruhig fahren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub dazu bin grad etwas zu faul...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2008)

... Du warst doch gerade in Urlaub und hast Dich erholt


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2008)

ja stimmt ja....*,,erholt,**,*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie ist mir nach der Schmodderwoche nicht so nach Outdoor, ich werd' mich heute glaube ich auf eine Runde Spin-Trainer beschränken.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2008)

Alpen sind mittlerweile nicht mehr zum Biken zu empfehlen 

http://www.arosa.ch/de/livecam.cfm# (Webcam´s)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Alpen sind mittlerweile nicht mehr zum Biken zu empfehlen



 Upps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2008)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hab' vorhin eine trailige Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht,: nfh, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachtal, Alder, Grüner Balken, Altenhöfe, Weisse Mauer, Fuchsstein, Haustrail, Öhlmühlweg, Bahn-Trail

Der Schmodderfaktor hielt sich sogar in Grenzen und die Trails waren zwar noch  nass, aber


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach dich locker, du bist doch im urlaub oder??



Yo, aber das macht solche Langstreckenflüge auch nicht angenehmer. Aber ich hab's überstanden und lasse mir's jetzt bei erfrischenden 37° C gut gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2008)

Na dann einen schönen Urlaub, 

... wir haben hier jetzt gerade so circa vier Grad und Aussichten auf einen verregneten Sonntag/Montag 

Trotzdem GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2008)

... na hier ist ja zur Zeit echt tote Hose 

Trotzdem Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2008)

hier auch 

Guten Morgähn


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2008)

<--so...hab dann mal das benutzerbild gemäß der jahreszeit gewechselt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2008)

Wetter sieht ja doch nicht so schlecht aus und der Regen soll erst heute Abend kommen, ich denke, ich werde heute eine Runde biken gehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2008)

very tote hose today.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> very tote hose today.....



Indeed, but very tote Hose already since several days


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2008)

Oh, it is English-for-runaways-time again.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2008)

oh yes sir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh, it is English-for-runaways-time again.





How is life in far east?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2008)

Very f***ing hot.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Very f***ing hot.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2008)

... ei schau an, der Fux schaut auch mal wieder vorbei  

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2008)

der fux muß heut noch zum airport, aber nicht zum selber wegfliegen 

noch lang net gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

... dafür jetzt schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2008)

so gut ist der aber auch net ... zumindest gefühlt ...

aber irgendwie war ich heute früh über den regen ganz froh, konnte ich mir doch nach 4 stunden schlaf etwas mehr zeit lassen und gemütlicher ins büro fahren ...

man wecke mich um kurz vor 4. gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> man wecke mich um kurz vor 4. gn8



 Wird erledigt - Ist aber ein kostenpflichtiger Service


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Ist aber ein kostenpflichtiger Service



 dann setz ich mir doch schnell einen termin ins outlook mit erinnerungsfunktion


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2008)

tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

... jo tach denn auch 

Bin halbwegs trocken nach FFM gelangt


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin halbwegs trocken nach FFM gelangt



mit rad  respekt  oder einfach nur schwein gehabt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit rad



Natürlich 

... Bis Münster hat es noch leicht geregnet, aber dann war es trocken


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2008)

dann war ja noch reichlich zeit, sich wieder trocken zu fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten Morgen von der Schülerfraktion


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten Morgen von der Schülerfraktion



ich schließe mich dessen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2008)

die wochen incl. WE solls in* KH*  gutens Wetter geben .....*zwinker*


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2008)

hab gehört in* KH* soll man richtig geil biken können


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2008)

hab gehört der iggi will nach *KH*


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub der Seb will auch nach *KH*


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2008)

wer stört hier eigentlich dauernd die mittagspause 

schülerpack


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die wochen incl. WE solls in* KH*  gutens Wetter geben .....*zwinker*





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab gehört in* KH* soll man richtig geil biken können





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hab gehört der iggi will nach *KH*





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich glaub der Seb will auch nach *KH*



Wollt ihr etwa wieder mal nach KH?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer stört hier eigentlich dauernd die mittagspause




Och Gottchen, bist Du jetzt etwa doch schon vor 16:00 Uhr geweckt worden?


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wollt ihr etwa wieder mal nach KH?



NOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNN  wir doch nicht!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2008)

aber erst wenn ich die Erkältung los bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> NOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNN  wir doch nicht!!!



Waaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn ddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aber erst wenn ich die Erkältung los bin



Gute Besserung


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn ddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn?



jeden Tag außer Samstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jeden Tag außer Samstag



Als gemeinsame Schnittmenge verbleibt dann wohl nur ein Sonntag


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Als gemeinsame Schnittmenge verbleibt dann wohl nur ein Sonntag


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2008)

Will hier etwa jemand nach KH 

BtW mit einem Pferd hat das hüpfen gar mal funktioniert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> BtW mit einem Pferd hat das hüpfen gar mal funktioniert


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2008)

Das Wetter war ja auch heute Abend noch bescheiden, bin von FFM kommend über Hofheim noch ein wenig um den Staufen rumgegurgt...

... wünsche allseits ein GN8


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2008)

moin

trocken von oben, feucht uff de gass. aber schön mild, kurze hosen tauglich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2008)

moin, moin 

Mild war es gestern abend auch schon


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Oktober 2008)

moin
Winterpokal wurde eröffnet... 
teams bitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2008)

N'abend


----------



## wondermike (7. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> Winterpokal wurde eröffnet...
> teams bitte



Bin dabei. Allerdings erst in drei Wochen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Oktober 2008)

ok hab grad erfahren das evtl am SOnntag Bad Kreuznach für mich eben geplatzt ist....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2008)

Tut mir sehr leid für Dich, aber ich persönlich hätte am kommenden Sonntag auch keine Zeit gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2008)

Einen wunderschönen *Guten Morgen* ihr Taunusbewohner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2008)

Einen wunderschönen Gruss zurück in das westliche unsere beiden Alpenbundesländer


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2008)

mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2008)

... ja, ja in den Zeiten des Mahls


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2008)

*B ä u e r c h e n* 

Grüntee - Miso Suppe - diverse Sushi vom Band - NY cheese Cake - White Mocca tall


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...uns geht es gut[/COLOR][/URL] ....... sagt zu mindestens unser Chef



Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der A**** im Sarge liegt


----------



## wondermike (8. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS:uns geht es gut ....... sagt zu mindestens unser Chef



Das sagen sie doch immer... 

Na ja, so langsam ist das alles wirklich nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2008)

OffTopic:

Sagen wir es mal so, wir hatten vor ca. 2 Jahren eine ziemliche Krise und daraus wohl die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen. Aus dem wir wollen wachsen und eine der grössten Banken werden wurde ein, wir wollen die beste Bank werden. Dadurch hat man sich aus Hochrisikogeschäften verabschieded und sich mehr auf das gesunde Wachsen und dadurch Gewinne erzielen verlegt. (Quasi mit kleinen Schritten zum stetigen Erfolg)

So zumindest die Erklärung der Geschäftsleitung - vielleicht stimmt es ja und ich muss sagen ich habe Vertrauen in unsere Geschäftsleitung.


----------



## wondermike (8. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> OffTopic:


Öh - wie jetzt? Wie wird man beim Thread, der kein Thema hat, off-topic? 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ... und ich muss sagen ich habe Vertrauen in unsere Geschäftsleitung.



Schön, wenn man das sagen kann. Was strategische Weitsicht und Krisenmanagement angeht, traue ich meinen Oberindianern ziemlich wenig zu. Aber wenigstens arbeite ich nicht bei einer Bank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2008)




----------



## wondermike (8. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Öh...? 

Schön, dass Du Dich so freust, dass ich nicht bei einer Bank arbeite.


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Öh...?
> 
> Schön, dass Du Dich so freust, dass ich nicht bei einer Bank arbeite.



das freut mich natürlich auch, denn sonst müßtest du jetzt in fernost bleiben, sofern du nicht hierzulande der bald einsetzenden lynchjustiz zum opfer fallen wolltest 

ich freu mich aber primär über kelkeims, nein genauer hornaus, erste skateboardanlage 

20 jahre harter kampf, davon die letzten 15 jahre im tiefsten untergrund. und nun steht sie endlich da 
gleich mal die boards vom dachboden runtergeholt und den kids nen ollie präsentiert


----------



## wondermike (8. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das freut mich natürlich auch, denn sonst müßtest du jetzt in fernost bleiben, sofern du nicht hierzulande der bald einsetzenden lynchjustiz zum opfer fallen wolltest




Da hab' ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt. Wusste gar nicht, dass es schon so schlimm ist. 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich freu mich aber primär über kelkeims, nein genauer hornaus, erste skateboardanlage
> 
> 20 jahre harter kampf, davon die letzten 15 jahre im tiefsten untergrund. und nun steht sie endlich da
> gleich mal die boards vom dachboden runtergeholt und den kids nen ollie präsentiert



Soso, das sind ja interessante Enthüllungen. Da kommen dann die geheimen Leidenschaften zum Vorschein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2008)

N'Abend 

Bin von einer schönen trailigen Tour mit dem Kollegen Nobi aus dem Hochtaunus zurück. Der Zustand der Trails ist nach den Regenfällen der vergangenen Tage schon wieder erstaunlich gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2008)

moin

es wird immer milder ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2008)

Summer is back 

Guten Morgen ihr lieben Plauscher und Plauscherinnen 

Ich hoffe schöne Träume haben die letzte nacht begleitet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin, moin 

 Das Wetter wird in der Tat immer goiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2008)

DAS ist nicht schön  möchte Schnee, mindestens 1m in Zürich und Temperaturen unter dem Gefierpunkt und Spass am Hang und Schneemänner anstatt Leitplanken und ueberhaupt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... möchte Schnee, mindestens 1m in Zürich und Temperaturen unter dem Gefierpunkt und Spass am Hang und Schneemänner anstatt Leitplanken und ueberhaupt



Kannst Du dir für die Alpen gerne wünschen, ich hätte hier im Taunus aber lieber durchgängig 20 Grad und trocken


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2008)

ach das ist ja langweilig, dann freust dich doch gar nicht mehr auf Luberon und so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ach das ist ja langweilig, dann freust dich doch gar nicht mehr auf Luberon und so



Kein Sorge, da würde ich mich trotzdem immer drauf freuen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

Apropos Alpenbundesland:

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,583017,00.html


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2008)

juup, habe ich schon gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2008)

mein cheffe hat grad angerufen... 
am SA könnt ich nach KH 
muss allerdings wieder um 16 uhr hier sein... weil andere cheffe nicht angerufen hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> am SA könnt ich nach KH
> muss allerdings wieder um 16 uhr hier sein



Das ist wohl leider zeitlich definitiv zu knapp


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist wohl leider zeitlich definitiv zu knapp



alles relativ 
mal sehn was ich mache


----------



## wondermike (9. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> Das Wetter wird in der Tat immer goiler



Wie jetzt? Das geht ja gar nicht. Ich ordne hiermit die sofortige Wiedereinführung des Schmuddelwetters an!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2008)

ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Das geht ja gar nicht. Ich ordne hiermit die sofortige Wiedereinführung des Schmuddelwetters an!







mzaskar schrieb:


> ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen



Warum so höflich? 

Ich würde einfach sagen: Maul!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alles relativ
> mal sehn was ich mache



 Klaro, ...

... ich wollte auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass mir persönlich diese Timeline zu knapp ist


----------



## wondermike (9. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach sagen: Maul!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


>



Komm' Du mir nur wieder zurück in den Taunus


----------



## wondermike (9. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' Du mir nur wieder zurück in den Taunus



Muss ich mir noch schwer überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Muss ich mir noch schwer überlegen...



Gute Idee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

N'abend, ich war wie immer noch längere Zeit im Hochtaunus unterwegs 

Good news: Die Trails im Hochtaunus sind inzwischen noch weiter abgetrocknet 

Zum Thema Winterpokal, das ja hier schon mehrfach angesprochen wurde:

Wie bereits im Laufe des letzten WPs angekündigt, werde ich persönlich dieses Jahr nicht wieder teilnehmen.

Wie ich zufälligerweise gesehen habe, war hier aber schon jemand aktiv


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2008)

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2008)

moin

hab grad nen hals auf meine alte sigma funzel. gestern voll aufgeladen und heute früh macht sie keinen mucks mehr.

anscheinend zeit für was neues ...
wenn ich ja kohle zu viel hätte, wüsste ich schon was 

aber so bleibt mir wohl nur das übliche für den kleinen mann übrig  oder gibts inzwischen alternativen zur sigma black ? 

andererseits bei der finanzsituation, wäre ne lupine wohl ne recht "sichere bank"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

Moin, moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> hab grad nen hals auf meine alte sigma funzel. gestern voll aufgeladen und heute früh macht sie keinen mucks mehr.



Ist es der Akku oder hat die Lampe selbst 'nen Hau?



wissefux schrieb:


> andererseits bei der finanzsituation, wäre ne lupine wohl ne recht sichere bank



... ob Lupine 'ne sichere Bank ist, weiss ich nicht, 'ne Lupine könnte aber 'ne sichere Geldanlage sein


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist es der Akku oder hat die Lampe selbst 'nen Hau?
> ... ob Lupine 'ne sichere Bank ist, weiss ich nicht, 'ne Lupine könnte aber 'ne sichere Geldanlage sein



keine ahnung ... muß ich mir heut mittag mal anschauen. den akku hatten wir ja hier auf a***** mal komplett zerlegt und wieder gangbar gemacht ...

ich meinte ja die geldanlage mit dem begriff "sichere bank" 
aber grundvorraussetzung zur geldanlage ist immer, dass man auch geld (und zwar zuviel davon) hat 
auf raten will ich sowas nicht kaufen. denke, dass nach bisheriger i-net recherche die sigma black nach wie vor die günstigste alternative für ein vernünftiges licht ist ...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen in den fernen Taunuswald 

Lupine ist gut ..... aber wie wäre es denn mit einer Lampe im eigenbau??

http://www1.inf.tu-dresden.de/~te648038/lampensteuerung/index.htm

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=196704&highlight=lampensteuerung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

Eigenbau ist auch keine schlechte Idee 

So muss jetzt erstmal los nach FFM mein General möchte mich heute früh sehen


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigenbau ist auch keine schlechte Idee



geb ich euch prinzipiell recht. aber bei meinem talent für technik bin ich eher für die "plug and play"-varianten zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (10. Oktober 2008)

@ FUX
wieviel darf die Lampe denn kosten?

wie lange muss eine Akkuladung halten?



habe da ein, oder 2 Ideen für Dich, die so in der Preislage der PLB usw sind... nutze ich selbst an meinem Stadtradl und als Zusatzlampe...


sorry an MZASKAR.. war wiedermal bissl verpeilt  =8(


----------



## wartool (10. Oktober 2008)

noch was an die Allgemeinheit...

gibt es noch ein WP-Team, das Verstärkung braucht? Würde diesen Winter auch mitmachen wollen...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

der fux brauch eine Lampe .... btw bin auch noch teamlos


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2008)

vorsicht vor den schweizern




.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> geb ich euch prinzipiell recht. aber bei meinem talent für technik bin ich eher für die "plug and play"-varianten zu haben



Ich weiss  - Könnte Dir ja evtl. behilflich sein


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vorsicht vor den schweizern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nee Nee wir sind ganz friedlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss  - Könnte Dir ja evtl. behilflich sein



raus mit der sprache


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> raus mit der sprache



Na wenn Du Dir z.b. die Teile für eine Selbstbaulampe besorgst, würde ich Dir z.b. helfen, das Teil zusammenzubrutzeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> noch Was An Die Allgemeinheit...
> 
> Gibt Es Noch Ein Wp-team, Das Verstärkung Braucht? Würde Diesen Winter Auch Mitmachen Wollen...





mzaskar schrieb:


> .... Btw Bin Auch Noch Teamlos



...



wahltho schrieb:


> zum Thema Winterpokal, Das Ja Hier Schon Mehrfach Angesprochen Wurde:
> 
> Wie Bereits Im Laufe Des Letzten Wps Angekündigt, Werde Ich Persönlich Dieses Jahr Nicht Wieder Zeilnehmen.
> 
> Wie Ich Zufälligerweise Gesehen Habe, War hier Aber Schon Jemand Aktiv


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Oktober 2008)

Power-LED-Black:
Hallo Ihr.........
Ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer solchen Lampe.
Ich finde sie gut.

Gibt sicher viel Besseres aber wie gesagt für 120,- eher nicht,
und auspacken - Akku laden und dranmachen.
Losfahren
Pack and Pay nur andersrum )

Gruß W.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...


 

Ja Ja hälst dich wieder schön raus aus dem Trubbel, den Anfeindungen, falschen Beschuldigungen etc ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja Ja hälst dich wieder schön raus aus dem Trubbel, den Anfeindungen, falschen Beschuldigungen etc ......



 Geeeennnnaaauuuu


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2008)

bald gehts wp gezicke los, da freu ich mich schon drauf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...sind eh alles betrüger!!!


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na wenn Du Dir z.b. die Teile für eine Selbstbaulampe besorgst, würde ich Dir z.b. helfen, das Teil zusammenzubrutzeln



lieb gemeint und sehr ehrenwert, wie sich der fürst kümmert 

allerdings scheint mir der zeitliche und logistische aufwand für eine schnelle lösung zu groß. für ne ordentliche geländefunzel lohnt sich das wahrscheinlich mehr als für meinen akuten bedarf.

da fahr ich lieber heut mittag schnell zum shop meines vertrauens, tüte die kiste ein und fahr wieder heim ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bald gehts wp gezicke los, da freu ich mich schon drauf



 Ich mich auch 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...sind eh alles betrüger!!!


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

Maul, alle sind immer ehrlich 

lass uns doch ein Freireiterteam gründen und alle in Grund und Boden fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...sind eh alles betrüger!!!





wahltho schrieb:


> Geeeennnnaaauuuu



so isses


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

welch negativen Schwingungen machen sich denn da im fernen dunklen Taunuswald breit, kein wunder wenn die Börse nach unten rauscht


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> welch negativen Schwingungen machen sich denn da im fernen dunklen Taunuswald breit, kein wunder wenn die Börse nach unten rauscht



jetzt sind wir hier als verursacher der finanzkrise aufgeflogen 
mist, immer wieder diese schweizer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> welch negativen Schwingungen machen sich denn da im fernen dunklen Taunuswald breit, kein wunder wenn die Börse nach unten rauscht



Sei ruhig und kau weiter an Deinem Hüftstück


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> lass uns doch ein Freireiterteam gründen und alle in Grund und Boden fahren





die haben mir letztes jahr schon den letzten platz unterschlagen...und alle in grund und boden fahren...hust hust hust...jetzt hab ich mich verschluckt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und alle in grund und boden fahren...



Das erledigt ihr doch schon selbst, da braucht ihr keine Anderen für


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das erledigt ihr doch schon selbst, da braucht ihr keine Anderen für



doch, aber die müssen sich vor uns aufstellen...weiter unten am berg, nicht weiter oben....möglichst weicher untergrund wär von vorteil....dann klappt das vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> doch, aber die müssen sich vor uns aufstellen...weiter unten am berg, nicht weiter oben....möglichst weicher untergrund wär von vorteil....dann klappt das vielleicht



Kegeln für Freireiter sozusagen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

Hähähä


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

Scheint mal wieder Smilie-Time zu sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2008)

servus grützi und hallo Freunde der Schöpfung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> servus grützi und hallo Freunde der Schöpfung!




Sei gegrüsst junger Padawan, auch schon aufgestanden?


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2008)

jaaaaaaa....
schon vor ner stunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaaaaaa....
> schon vor ner stunde



Immerhin doch schon so früh


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Immerhin doch schon so früh



jap ich bin schon verrückt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

Breaking News: Der DAX wurde ausgesetzt


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2008)

jetzt aber schnell wieder einfangen, das vieh


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

Mach mich doch nicht so wuschisch .... habe mich ganz schön erschrocken


----------



## Hopi (10. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Breaking News: Der DAX wurde ausgesetzt



das muss aber ein anderer Dax sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> das muss aber ein anderer Dax sein



Echt


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünsche allen mal ein schönes Wochenende 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Lasst-mich-doch-alle-in-Ruhe--17003313


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen mal ein schönes Wochenende



Wünsche ich Dir auch  

Ich werde heute Nachmittag noch meinem Kollegen Nobi in den Hochtaunus begleiten.


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2008)

war heut auch mal wieder unterwegs. aber nur ne kurze runde über eichkopf und rettershof ...

bin jetzt stolzer besitzer einer sigma black. bin mal auf die erste fahrt im dunkeln gespannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

So, mit Nobi hab' noch eine sehr schöne Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht, vom Franzoseneck zum Hünerberg, Vic-Trail rauf, Kocherfels, Reichenbachtal-Trail rauf, Kleiner Feldberg, X-Trail, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, nfh-Trail, Bahn-Trail...

... am Eselseck hab' ich dann noch die Caro getroffen und wir sind zusammen nach fbh gefahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2008)

moin moin
hat jemand interesse morgen so gegen 9 /10 uhr ne tour zu starten??
bissi durch hochtaunus feldi alde usw...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

... liesse sich evtl. drüber reden


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2008)

ok reden wir darüber...
muss/will ja schließlich mein neues bike nochmal richtig ausfahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

Wann könntest Du denn am nfh sein?


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2008)

frühstens um 9


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> frühstens um 9



Zu früh 

Wäre 10:30 Uhr auch ok?


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zu früh
> 
> Wäre 10:30 Uhr auch ok?



 alles klar 

kommste mit deinem schweren esel?


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fSgWZ-iR1IE



also dann 10:30 am nfh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kommste mit deinem schweren esel?



Mal sehen....



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also dann 10:30 am nfh



 Yepp - Ich schau' vorsichtshalber hier morgen früh aber nochmal rein....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

OT: Ich hab' übrigens gestern an unserem Alltags-PC die Festplatte gegen eine Solid State Disk getauscht - einfach goil


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

und ich habe heute an meinem Hobel die Kette und die Kassette getauscht  Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Kettenblätter auch im Ar*** sind. 

Also vor dem Winter noch einmal Komplettsanierung


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und ich habe heute an meinem Hobel die Kette und die Kassette getauscht  Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Kettenblätter auch im Ar*** sind.
> 
> Also vor dem Winter noch einmal Komplettsanierung



wo bitte tauscht man denn kette und kassette am snowboard 



wo wir grade am tauschen sind :
ich glaub, ich tausch nach der funzel heute am bike morgen mal die reifen an den autos ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

... ich hab' meinen Winterreifentermin übernächste Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2008)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2008)

...erster...

moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2008)

wau wer hat dich denn aus dem Bett geworfen 

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2008)

huch was geht´n hier schon ab ... morscheeee !

hab noch ein tauschgeschäft vergessen : mein straßenkreuzer bekommt noch neue bremsbeläge hinten und irgendwann gönn ich mir zur sicherheit ein paar günstige scheibenbremsen. juicy3 wurde mir vom dealer gestern vorgeschlagen ...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss mit erst noch welche kaufen gehen  Winterreifen natürlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2008)

jetzt gehts erstmal futtern und dann um 9 aufs rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2008)

... ich bin gerade auch etwas im Stress, um rechtzeitig beim nfh zu sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2008)

bin weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2008)

... mach' auch gleich los


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2008)

inversion oder was ? oben strahlend schön und hier unten nur nebel und entsprechend frisch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2008)

So je 3x:

 Reifen gewechselt, 
 Ketten geölt, 
 Bremsen eingestellt
 Schaltungen eingestellt
 Und Räder "geputzt"

Jetzt habe ich Hunger, Durst und Lust auf eine kleine gemütliche Ausfahrt  zum See, schauen ob es nicht irgendwo ein nettes Plätzchen mit Aussicht und einem kühlen Weizen gibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2008)

@Mzaskar: Sauber 

So, bin von einer sehr schönen trailigen Tour durch den Hochtaunus mit Iggi zurück


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2008)

im warsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2008)

moin
auch wieder da 
hab unterwegs noch einen kumpel getroffen mit dem ich doch gleich mal ne halbe ewigkeit wieder gelabert hab 
war ne nette Tour! 
die nächste aber bitte wieder wenn ich wieder fit bin (fitter)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Herbstimpressionen aus dem Taunus 

Gestern Nachmittag:



 

 



Heute:



 



P.S: Iggi hat wirklich ein sehr schönes neues Bike


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2008)

ihr habt wenigstens heut die sonne gesehen ...

werde morgen früh auch mal richtung sonne aufbrechen


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2008)

hier von mir noch schnell die bilder des tages


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2008)

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2008)

moin

verdammt neblig hier im tal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2008)

moin, moin 

Auf des Fürsten Hügel ist auch keine Sonne zu sehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen Iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub der iggi schraubt sich mal auf sein hollandrad einen anderen sattel und dreht eine runde durch die heimischen wälder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2008)

Caro, A., Thomas, Manfred und meine Wenig werden gleich auch zu einer Runde in den Hochtaunus aufbrechen, in der Hoffnung in höherliegenden Gefilden etwas Sonne zu finden...


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2008)

sonne findet sich ab fuxtanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich geh auch mal auf die Suche nach der Sonne, leider immer noch mit Schniefnase


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2008)

hier ist SONNE !!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier ist SONNE !!!



na dann lass uns doch raus gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind zurück von einer schönen, lustigen Runde durch den Hochtaunus, ab dem nfh hatten wir dann auch Sonne


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2008)

war bei mir und seb heut auch ne nette runde


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war bei mir und seb heut auch ne nette runde



find ich auch  auch wenn ich finde das mein armes Torque heute ordentlich einstecken musste, der Baum  der Flatdrop  ... 
aber Spass muss sein 

ich verkriech mich mal inne Kiste, gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch ein recht unspektakuläre Fotos von der heutigen Tour:



 

 

 

 



GN8 Zusammen


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2008)

moin

neblig draussen ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2008)

moin, moin 

In der Tat: Ziemlich neblig draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

bohhh Stefan, ihr habt schon sooooooooo viel Schnee  ICH WILL AUCH HABEN   Wir haben gestern in Neuss versucht invert zu fahren  ( ich sage nur PLUMPS - PLATSCH - PENG  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Wir haben gestern in Neuss versucht invert zu fahren  ( ich sage nur PLUMPS - PLATSCH - PENG  )



Ach in Neuss, auf der alten Müllkippe unter der Halle hab' ich früher beim Kellerausmisten unseren Hausmüll abgeladen


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

Da kannst Du mal sehen, für was dein Müll gut war  der hat bestimmt 0,00000000000000001° mehr Gefälle gebracht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da kannst Du mal sehen, für was dein Müll gut war  der hat bestimmt 0,00000000000000001° mehr Gefälle gebracht



Also bei der Menge muss es mindestesn 0,00000000001° gebracht haben


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> bohhh Stefan, ihr habt schon sooooooooo viel Schnee  ICH WILL AUCH HABEN   Wir haben gestern in Neuss versucht invert zu fahren  ( ich sage nur PLUMPS - PLATSCH - PENG  )



freiwillig oder unfreiwillig invers?


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

freiwillig


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2008)

ich fahr immer nur goofy


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach in Neuss, auf der alten Müllkippe unter der Halle hab' ich früher beim Kellerausmisten unseren Hausmüll abgeladen



und andere haben jetzt auf/aus deinem müll ne menge kohle gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

Hatte gestern ueberlegt dem nahegelegenen Gletscher einen Besuch abzustatten .... aber wegen Ueberfüllung des selbigen habe ich darauf verzichtet 

Ich denke ich werde so meinen ersten Schwüngen anfangs November machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und andere haben jetzt auf/aus deinem müll ne menge kohle gemacht



naja, ob die damit soooooo viel Kohle machen  Aber zum Spaß haben reicht es. Und da ich jetzt genau das 8 mal auf dem Board stand, war es für mich  ausreichend


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Plumps, platsch, Peng kenne ich  

Inversfahren, so lange es gerade ausgeht, ist eigentlich einfach, aber dann noch Kurve fahren ..... erinnert mich jedesmal stark an das erste mal auf dem Snowboard


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatte gestern ueberlegt dem nahegelegenen Gletscher einen Besuch abzustatten .... aber wegen Ueberfüllung des selbigen habe ich darauf verzichtet



Den Hochtaunus hätte man gestern auch eigentlich wegen Überfüllung schliessen müssen, am Fuchstanz war Hell-upon-Earth angesagt


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatte gestern ueberlegt dem nahegelegenen Gletscher einen Besuch abzustatten .... aber wegen Ueberfüllung des selbigen habe ich darauf verzichtet
> 
> Ich denke ich werde so meinen ersten Schwüngen anfangs November machen



Ich glaube wir müssen auch mal in ein echtes Skigebiet  (man wenn ich gewusst hätte was man damit für einen Spaß haben kann  )


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Und da ich jetzt genau das 8 mal auf dem Board stand, war es für mich  ausreichend



und nach dem 8. mal bist du dir schon sicher, ob du invers oder normal fährst 

meine ehemalige freundin (jetzt frau ) hat es auch mal auf dem s-board probiert und konnte sich für keine der beiden richtungen entscheiden  sie ist dann bei skiern geblieben


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den Hochtaunus hätte man gestern auch eigentlich wegen Überfüllung schliessen müssen, am Fuchstanz war Hell-upon-Earth angesagt



ihr seid einfach immer zu spät unterwegs. morgens um 10.00 uhr war da die welt noch in ordnung und alles übersichtlich wie an einem regentag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir müssen auch mal in ein echtes Skigebiet  (man wenn ich gewusst hätte was man damit für einen Spaß haben kann  )



probier es bloß nicht an unserem feldberg. die schneedecke reicht selten wirklich aus. da verschrammelt man sich nur das gute stück ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr seid einfach immer zu spät unterwegs. morgens um 10.00 uhr war da die welt noch in ordnung und alles übersichtlich wie an einem regentag



 Bei uns ist die senile Bettflucht eben noch nicht so stark ausgeprägt


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das mit dem Plumps, platsch, Peng kenne ich
> ..... erinnert mich jedesmal stark an das erste mal auf dem Snowboard



Mich auch,  aber bei mir ist diese Erfahrung ja auch noch ganz frisch


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> probier es bloß nicht an unserem feldberg. die schneedecke reicht selten wirklich aus. da verschrammelt man sich nur das gute stück ...



he Ostern war es total geil dort  das waren Nummer 4 - 6 obwohl Nummer 6 auf dem Alten war  der ist aber nicht steil genug um Tiefschnee zu üben 


Und ja ich bin mir sicher welche Seite ich besser kann  mit Links vorne treffe ich auch die Rail mit recht fahre ich dran vorbei


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> he Ostern war es total geil dort  das waren Nummer 4 - 6 obwohl Nummer 6 auf dem Alten war  der ist aber nicht steil genug um Tiefschnee zu üben
> 
> 
> Und ja ich bin mir sicher welche Seite ich besser kann  mit Links vorne treffe ich auch die Rail mit recht fahre ich dran vorbei



so kenn ich dich..gleich rails fahren...ist gut für die rippen


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so kenn ich dich..gleich rails fahren...ist gut für die rippen



Ich rede hier von den Kinderteilen auf der normalen Piste. Also 30 cm Breit  ganz gerade mit einem mini Drop am Ende. Da fahren selbst die 4 jährigen runter


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Oktober 2008)

so
moin moin
eben grad mal die reifen am auto gewechselt


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich rede hier von den Kinderteilen auf der normalen Piste. Also 30 cm Breit  ganz gerade mit einem mini Drop am Ende. Da fahren selbst die 4 jährigen runter



 du meinst ich würde mich das auch trauen?


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

ich gehe mal davon aus das Ihr das schon alle gemacht habt  ihr fahrt doch schon länger als ich. Sabine fährt da ganz locker drüber also denke ich mal das es jeder mal versucht hat der schon länger auf dem Board steht. Wie gesagt, wir reden hier von so einer Kinderrutsche und nicht von den Dingern auf die man erst mal Springen muss.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich trau mich das nicht 

meistens vereist und hart, bevorzuge da lieber die Gegenden abseits der Pisten 

aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal beim Apres ski oder besser Apresboard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> :, bevorzuge da lieber die Gegenden abseits der Pisten



Tiefschnee? Will ich auch lernen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tiefschnee? Will ich auch lernen



tief schnee soll leichter sein als auf der piste...zumindest mim richtigen board

@zaskar: steht dein angebot noch...das mit dem board leihen?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

Hilf mir mal auf die sprünge ...... denk, achso klar kannst du eines meiner Bretter haben

Palmer Circle 162 cm
Apo Snow 163 cm, wenn ich es am WE repariert bekomme 

AmPoPo wie wird denn das Wetter am WE in frankfurt und Umgebung?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2008)

Short Summary der 14 Tage Vohersage für Kelkheim: bewölkt, kühler (so 11 - 14 Grad), am kommenden Donnerstag Regen, ansonsten wohl nur gelegentlich etwas Regen, tlw. wohl auch sonnig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2008)

N'abend 

Hier mal zwei Impressionen von der heutigen Tour mit Nobi durch den Hochtaunus


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

schön, trocknen und rauchen 

Ich habe heute meinen ersten Nighttrail geniesen dürfen 


Achja, neuer Dopingfall TdF > Bernhard Kohl


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meinen ersten Nighttrail geniesen dürfen



Bei mir wird der Nightride-Anteil an meiner abendlichen Runde auch immer länger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2008)

So ich sag' dann auch mal GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich sag' dann auch mal GN8



gute idee 

morgen ist power led black premiere


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

von mir auch Gute Nacht in den Taunus 

schlaft schön und trääumt was schönes 

und immer brav bleiben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2008)

ich verzieh mich auch mal ins Bett, hoffe der iggi bastelt was aus den kurzen Clips von gestern


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2008)

morsche ...

erste fahrt erfolgreich absolviert. gegen straßenlaternen und autoscheinwerfer kann die sigma erwartungsgemäß nicht anstinken, aber da wo keine mehr sind, ist sie für mich ein echter gewinn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2008)

moin, moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> ... ist sie für mich ein echter gewinn


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2008)

salute

viel spass mit der sigma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2008)

So, ich schwing mich mal auf's Bike...


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2008)

Schwingen ist etwas was man in der Schweiz als Sport betreibt


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verzieh mich auch mal ins Bett, hoffe der iggi bastelt was aus den kurzen Clips von gestern



brauch mehr material 

EDIT: moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schwingen ist etwas was man in der Schweiz als Sport betreibt



Nicht zu verwechseln mit "Swingen"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schwingen ist etwas was man in der Schweiz als Sport betreibt





wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht zu verwechseln mit "Swingen"



Apropos: "Schwingt" man eigentlich auch in Clubs?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2008)

du meinstdieses swingen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du meinstdieses swingen



Klar


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2008)

der wahltho hat doch bestimmt die  swingenden swinger gemeint


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2008)

Hier lesen doch jugendliche Jugendliche mit


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier lesen doch jugendliche Jugendliche mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2008)

Katz hat ne neue Webpage

für diejenigen, welche daran Interesse haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier lesen doch jugendliche Jugendliche mit



Nö, die sind doch alle inzwischen zumindest vor dem Gesetz erwachsen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2008)

Hier gibt es wieder etwas geboten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2008)

N'abend zusammen,

bin von einer goilen Tour durch den Hochtaunus zurück, die diesmal schon ab der Weissen Mauer zum Nightride wurde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2008)

... ich sag' dann auch mal GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2008)

ich verzieh mich auch mal, gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2008)

Tach auch  Heut ist mein Büro @ home


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2008)

Was in dem Westlicheren unserer beiden Alpenbundesländer so alles gibt:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,584004,00.html


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch noch Platz in meinem Bunker


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2008)

achja schönes Weekend 

wer hat vor mit dem Flugzeug zu verreisen? Have fun 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCX2JjqLOGk

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,582710,00.html


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Oktober 2008)

servus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2008)

moin kinners


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2008)

soso auch schon aus dem Nest gekrochen


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2008)

Nix da, ich hatte heute schon Staatsbesuch


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2008)

Stefan nehmal die Schneebilder aus deinem Profil  sonst bekomme ich wieder lust auf Boarden


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Stefan nehmal die Schneebilder aus deinem Profil



was sagt eigentlich ratte zu deinem profil nebst text


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2008)

das es passt


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2008)

da sind aber mehr wie eine ratte zu sehen  ich zähle sieben auf einen streich. respekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nix da, ich hatte heute schon Staatsbesuch



So, so: Staatsbesuch


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> da sind aber mehr wie eine ratte zu sehen  ich zähle sieben auf einen streich. respekt



Die andern 6 sind in Planung 



Ja ja Wahltho  Hopi meets Gül


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die andern 6 sind in Planung
> 
> 
> 
> Ja ja Wahltho  Hopi meets Gül



 Wow!


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2008)

Was ist eigentlich nun? Willst Du noch warten oder das Teil aus dem Link holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich nun? Willst Du noch warten oder das Teil aus dem Link holen?



Ich überleg' generell noch, aber die 5D ist wohl generell ausserhalb des Budgetrahmens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt hatte der Haider auch noch 1,8 Promille...


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte der Haider auch noch 1,8 Promille...



ist doch egal

wech is wech


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2008)

welche Bilder  welches Profil


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die andern 6 sind in Planung


Mit wem? 



			
				Hopi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja Wahltho  Hopi meets Gül


 Mist, ich kann nur ein Mittagessen mit dem holländischen Botschafter bieten. 
Boah, bis zum Wochenende habe ich Plattfüße.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2008)

A'abend, die heutige Hochtaunus-Tour wurde dann noch zur halben Schlammschlacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2008)

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Oktober 2008)

jojo
von mir auch gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2008)

moin moin 


Und  wie war der Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2008)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Und  wie war der Weg zur Arbeit



Für mich trocken, da Auto


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für mich trocken, da Auto



So so, wir werden weich


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für mich trocken, da Auto



dito


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Oktober 2008)

servus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> So so, wir werden weich



Na weich in der Birne bin ich schon lange 

Heute war 'eh Ruhetag geplant, da hat sich das Wetter dann ganz gut nach gerichtet


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Oktober 2008)

was ein p***wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2008)

... das kannst Du aber laut sagen


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2008)

ich denke heute ist eh dein ruhe Tag 


So hopi geht jetzt mal was schaffen   hopi vs. Gül Teil 2  Die Rache der Hopis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich denke heute ist eh dein ruhe Tag



Trotzdem nervt es 



Hopi schrieb:


> So hopi geht jetzt mal was schaffen   hopi vs. Gül Teil 2  Die Rache der Hopis



Viel Spass und schöne Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich im Bike-Keller auch Internet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2008)

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2008)

moin

frisch heute früh


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,

tja jetzt herbstet  es sehr. 
.......leider nicht am Nordpol oder war es der Südpol?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2008)

moin, moin, moin 

Ja, ja: die goldene Herbstzeit


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2008)

Morgen Wahltho 

Mannoman, ich hab kaum noch Zeit hier mal reinzuschaun.
Ich hoffe allen geht es glänzend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen Wahltho



Moion Caro, lass' uns heute oder morgen mal telefonieren, auch w/ der Mail von Thomas  



caroka schrieb:


> Mannoman, ich hab kaum noch Zeit hier mal reinzuschaun.
> Ich hoffe allen geht es glänzend.



Du treulose Tomate


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2008)

servus....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2008)

... sagt man immer leise zum Abschied


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Oktober 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!



ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ei gude!



ei gude!


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> Du treulose Tomate


So sinn se halb.......die Frauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ja  


... und deshalb sag' ich jetzt GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2008)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2008)

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2008)

Wetter sieht ja goil aus, aber ist ja noch a****kalt


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2008)

So, ich werde mich jetzt gleich mal auf's Bike schwingen und ein wenig in den Hochtaunus düsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen 

Ich habe heute eine herrliche Runde durch den herbstlich, sonnigen Hochtaunus gedreht 

Die Trails sind auch schon wieder weitestgehend ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2008)

Moin


----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,

fährt heute jemand in den Taunus?
Ich wollte mit meinen Mädels mal einen Spaziergang machen, vllt. könnte man sich irgendwo treffen. 
Meldet Euch bei Interesse telefonisch.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin



Jungs, ihr seid etwas einsilbig geworden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab' heute Mittag noch mit Manfred eine Runde gedreht 

uf dem Rückweg haben wir auf dem nfh-Trail dann noch den Kater getroffen und als wir am unteren Einstieg zum nfh-Trail ein wenig geplauscht haben, kamen dann gerade noch Uwe50 und Cynthia noch aus Richtung Tagungszentrum am Ölmühlweg


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... auf dem nfh-Trail dann noch den Kater getroffen und als wir am unteren Einstieg zum nfh-Trail ein wenig geplauscht haben, kamen dann gerade noch Uwe50 und Cynthia noch aus Richtung Tagungszentrum am Ölmühlweg



mir ist heut auch was aufm nfh-trail passiert ...

ich war etwa mittig im uphill, als mir zwei biker im downhill entgegen kamen, aber plötzlich gut 50 m von mir entfernt links abbogen. ich dachte noch, fahrn die jetzt querfeldein oder was. da ist doch nix 

aber von wegen  hab gleich mal geschaut und siehe da, da gibbet einen bis dato mir unbekannten trail 
leider waren die beiden schon zu weit weg und ich verlor dann letztendlich im laub den richtigen weg , bin dann irgendwie querfeldein wieder zum eigentlich nfh-trail gequert.
muß man sich wohl im frühjahr mal anschauen, wenn die trails wieder besser zu erkennen sind ...

gn8 zusammen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> mir ist heut auch was aufm nfh-trail passiert ...
> 
> ich war etwa mittig im uphill, als mir zwei biker im downhill entgegen kamen, aber plötzlich gut 50 m von mir entfernt links abbogen. ich dachte noch, fahrn die jetzt querfeldein oder was. da ist doch nix
> 
> ...


Den kenn ich. Ist aber zur Hälfte auch im Frühjahr nicht als Weg zu erkennen. Daher fahre ich den auch nicht. Außer steil ist der eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt schöner, als der eigentliche Trail.
Hab dafür heute einen neuen Weg am Fuchsstein entdeckt. Kaum zu erkennen, aber eindeutig ein Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber von wegen  hab gleich mal geschaut und siehe da, da gibbet einen bis dato mir unbekannten trail



Ich glaub den kenne ich auch 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab dafür heute einen neuen Weg am Fuchsstein entdeckt. Kaum zu erkennen, aber eindeutig ein Weg.



Da musst Du mir nochmal genau erklären, wo, denn das habe ich heute beim Plauschen nicht so ganz mitbekommen 


GN8


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2008)

moin. also steil bin ich da nirgends gefahren. der weg fing sehr vielversprechend an, die spur verlor sich aber leider sehr schnell ... schade, dass er wohl nicht besser wird. wo käme der denn eigentlich raus, wenn man ihn richtig fährt ?

neuer weg am fuxstein kling aber auch gut ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo käme der denn eigentlich raus, wenn man ihn richtig fährt ?


Ziemlich genau an dem Parkplatz.



wissefux schrieb:


> neuer weg am fuxstein kling aber auch gut ...





			
				wahltho schrieb:
			
		

> Da musst Du mir nochmal genau erklären, wo, denn das habe ich heute beim Plauschen nicht so ganz mitbekommen


Wenn man vom Fuchsstein den geraden Weg auf der Höhe abfährt, kommt man irgendwann zu einem vermeintlichen T-Stück, wo man nur rechts oder links weg fahren kann. Bei genauerer Betrachtung ist das aber ´ne Kreuzung und der Weg auf der Höhe geht eindeutig weiter. Da war zwar wohl lange keiner mehr, aber die Fahrspuren für die Forstfahrzeuge sind klar zu erkennen. Geht meist geradeaus bis auf ein paar wenige Schlenker und endet in der Nähe vom Wasserwek am Reichenbachtal. Nicht spektakulär, aber mal wieder was Neues.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgähn


----------



## caroka (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi Kater, 
wenn Du mich gestern erst mal hättest auskauen lassen, hätte ich Dir am Fuxtanz mal ein paar Worte zuwerfen können, doch Du bist ziemlich schnell weiter Richtung Feldberg. 

Neue Wege ....das hört sich gut an. 

Ansonsten....


Moin moin


----------



## caroka (20. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgähn



Ja, der ist jetzt dran.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin, moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, der ist jetzt dran.



 Genau und zwar ein doppelter Schneller


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2008)

nö gemütlich und ein grosser  

Quicky mag ich nur nach dem Essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2008)

Schulferien sind zu Ende, deshalb gibt es heute gleich den ersten Semi-Morgen-Nighride


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> doch Du bist ziemlich schnell weiter Richtung Feldberg.


Hab dicvh nicht gesehen, saß allerdings vorher ´ne gute Viertel Stunde da rum. Ganz so schnell bin ich also nicht weiter gefahren.


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch bekannt, dass Frauen immer etwas brauchen bis sie reagieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2008)

Brrrh,...

.... das war ganz schön frisch auf der Fahrt nach FFM


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Brrrh,...
> 
> .... das ist ganz schön frisch auf der Fahrt nach FFM



Ich muss jetzt erst los  und das mit dem Auto  (Standheizung vorgewärmt )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> (Standheizung vorgewärmt )



Standheizung ist goil, nie mehr ein Auto ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Jepp, die Dinger sind Ihr Geld wert  brauch aber für die Fernbedienung eine neue Batterie  ich musste eben raus und per Hand starten *brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Fahrt nach FFM war zwar kalt, aber recht stimmungsvoll 

Auf den Feldern:





An der Nidda:


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube meine Öhrchen sind immer noch kalt 

Muss mal mein lustiges Stirnband rauskramen


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits.

@wahltho
Was für Dich, wenn Du alle zusammen rechnest? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=362516


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2008)

so der Winter kann kommen


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Porno


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2008)

N'abend 



ratte schrieb:


> @wahltho
> Was für Dich, wenn Du alle zusammen rechnest? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=362516



 Danke, werde ich mir mal in Ruhe durchlesen?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2008)

schaffst du doch locker


----------



## caroka (20. Oktober 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab dicvh nicht gesehen, saß allerdings vorher ´ne gute Viertel Stunde da rum. Ganz so schnell bin ich also nicht weiter gefahren.



Da sind wir beide da rumgesessen und haben uns nicht gesehen. 
Ich war aber auch in Zivil unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2008)

Du warst doch nicht etwa in Nordic Walking Montur und mit Stöcken bewaffnet unterwegs


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2008)

Hoi Thomas,

kennst du das??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du warst doch nicht etwa in Nordic Walking Montur und mit Stöcken bewaffnet unterwegs



Caro war mit A. einfach mal nur per Pedes zum Fuxi gelaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Thomas,
> 
> kennst du das??



In der Ecke war ich noch nicht, sieht aber auch sehr nett aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2008)

Gn8


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du warst doch nicht etwa in Nordic Walking Montur und mit Stöcken bewaffnet unterwegs


Würde ich aber nicht grundsätzlich ablehnen. Richtig ausgeführt bekomme ich davon Muskelkate.


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2008)

Moin 

Südfrankreich würde mir auch gefallen. Bestimmt gibt es dort auch leckeres Fresschen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2008)

Moin, Moin 



caroka schrieb:


> Südfrankreich würde mir auch gefallen. Bestimmt gibt es dort auch leckeres Fresschen.


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war aber auch in Zivil unterwegs.



ja ja, in zivil erkennt man kaum die anderen, wenn man sie vorher immer nur in bikeklamotten gesehen hat 
aber der kater kennt dich ja in zivil ... oder warst du einfach nur zivilisiert und er hat dich deshalb nicht erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja, in zivil erkennt man kaum die anderen, wenn man sie vorher immer nur in bikeklamotten gesehen hat
> aber der kater kennt dich ja in zivil ... oder warst du einfach nur zivilisiert und er hat dich deshalb nicht erkannt



Am Morgen schon so frech. 
Ich verhalte mich immer zivilisiert.......meistens.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2008)

öfters 

Tach auch ...... das Wetter macht keinen Spass ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2008)

... hier im Taunus ist es noch ok, wärmer als gestern, weil bedeckt, heute abend soll es regnen, ich hoffe aber erst möglich spät


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2008)

Das meinte ich ja gerade, mal kalt, mal warm ..... jeden Morgen diese Kleiderfrage


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja gerade, mal kalt, mal warm ..... jeden Morgen diese Kleiderfrage



ich hätte heute einfach nur die kurzen klamotten ausm rucksack angezogen und fertig. bei den bedingungen muß man meist alles im rucksack haben. morgens lang und warm, mittags kurz und luftig ...

aber hab heut eh das 2-achsig-4rädrig-motorisierte mit rückwärtsgang genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Am Morgen schon so frech.



immer frech, nicht nur am morgen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das dann nur so einfach wäre, das kurze enge Schwarze mit den lustigen "Extensions" oder doch lieber das etwas weiter geschnittene. Und dann noch kurze Söckchen ider doch lieber die etwas längeren Strümpfchen ....... Ganz zu schweigen von oben rum ..... Kurz gesagt, ich kann doch nicht meinen ganzen Kleiderschrank mitnehmen, ganz zu schweigen von den Schuhen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu gestern, wo ich mir fast die Flossen abgeforen hätte, war es heute richtig mild


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber hab heut eh das 2-achsig-4rädrig-motorisierte mit rückwärtsgang genommen



Einen Bollerwagen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2008)

Im Plauscherfred herrscht ja die Ruhe im Walde, nichts rührt sich, nichts bewegt sich und keine Neuigkeiten ..... ist ja wie beim Beamtenmikado


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ..... ist ja wie beim Beamtenmikado



Du hast verloren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2008)

... eindeutig


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2008)

Aha! kaum rührt man sich kommen sie aus ihren Höhlen und hauen drauf


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Im Plauscherfred herrscht ja die Ruhe im Walde, nichts rührt sich, nichts bewegt sich und keine Neuigkeiten ..... ist ja wie beim Beamtenmikado



dann will ich mal nen zwischenbericht abgeben. mir/uns geht es supergut, aufgrund der neuen stelle habe ich tagsüber fast keine zeit reinzuschauen. ist ja aber nicht so schlimm, da eh nichts passiert. der neue job macht spaß und ich glaube das richtige getan zu haben. leider heißt sowas dann aber auch noch mehr entbehrungen an das spärliche bisschen freizeit was einem bleibt, man machts aber gerne. 
so long, euch nen schönen winter, bis zum frühjahr

maggo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2008)

N'abend 

@Maggo: Viel Erfolg im neuen Job 

Ich bin aus den Höhen des Taunus zurück und habe einen sehr schönen, trailigen Nightride hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (21. Oktober 2008)

War heute Abend bei Einbruch der Nacht auf dem Wildsau Single Trail vom Rendez-vous Platz Richtung Kaiser Tempel unterwegs. im oberen Teil waren links und rechts vom Weg viele junge Bäume gefällt, als ob man den Weg für schwere Fahrzeuge verbreitert. Im letzten Stück musste ich das MTB so etwa 150 Meter schultern und den Weg zu Fuss über querliegendes Gehölz und Bäume suchen. 

Also Wahlto, da gibts richtig arbeit für Dich oder die vom Forstamt räumen den Weg in den nächsten Tagen. Ich vermute mal, dass dieser idyllische Weg bald von dicken fetten Reifenspuren kaputt gemacht wird. Ja diese Traktoren, Wildscheine und Pferde...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2008)

Neulich in Frankfurt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2008)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Also Wahlt*h*o, da gibts richtig arbeit für Dich...



Roger that  


Gn8


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2008)

uwe50 schrieb:


> War heute Abend bei Einbruch der Nacht auf dem Wildsau Single Trail vom Rendez-vous Platz Richtung Kaiser Tempel unterwegs. im oberen Teil waren links und rechts vom Weg viele junge Bäume gefällt, als ob man den Weg für schwere Fahrzeuge verbreitert. Im letzten Stück musste ich das MTB so etwa 150 Meter schultern und den Weg zu Fuss über querliegendes Gehölz und Bäume suchen.
> 
> Also Wahlto, da gibts richtig arbeit für Dich oder die vom Forstamt räumen den Weg in den nächsten Tagen. Ich vermute mal, dass dieser idyllische Weg bald von dicken fetten Reifenspuren kaputt gemacht wird. Ja diese Traktoren, Wildscheine und Pferde...



klingt nicht wirklich gut 

moin, hab heut bei leichtem regen geschwächelt und wieder den bollerwagen genommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin, hab heut bei leichtem regen geschwächelt und wieder den bollerwagen genommen



Memme!


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme heute den grossen roten mit Chauffeur  


*Guten Morgen ihr Schlafmützen *


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit 

Heute morgen Richtung FFM war es recht frisch, aber es hat nur ganz leicht getröpfelt


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2008)

Ahhh der Herr hat die Säge getauscht  Du hämmerst die Bäume jetzt mit dem Kopf weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2008)

... die Zeit der Säge kommt erst wieder Ende des kommenden Frühjahres, wenn die Herbst-/Winter-/Frühjahrsstürme durchgezogen sind


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2008)

N'abend zusammen 

Habe wieder mit Kollegem Norbert einen schönen Hochtaunus Nightride gedreht 

War von oben trocken, die Trails sind verständlicherweise noch matschig und an einigen Stellen durch feuchtes Laub und feuchte Wurzeln auch ziemlich rutschig 

... achso: und es war ziemlich frisch


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2008)

jojo...
hatte mim seb heute auch einen kleinen citynightride...war ganz lustig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2008)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2008)

grüeziiiiiiii


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja grüezi all' miteinand'


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2008)

die geistigen herausforderung hier im fred ist durchaus steigerungsfähig 

passiert denn gar nix im taunus? vielleicht liegt ja irgendwo nen baum quer...oder..oder..oder

es ist übrigens wieder noch spät dunkel, noch nen monat und man könnte mal auf dem alden frühstücken...



und noch was....moin zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die geistigen herausforderung hier im fred ist durchaus steigerungsfähig



In der Tat ist es wieder recht ruhig hier geworden, vllt. machen sich ja die ersten Anwandlungen von Winterschlaf bei einigen Plauschern breit


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

Frühstück auf der Alden ... na wenn die das mitmacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frühstück auf der Alden ... na wenn die das mitmacht



Hängt wahrscheinlich davon ab, wie man sie in die Nahrungsaufnahme einbindet


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

Ah verstehen, bin da halt etwas aus der Übung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es ist übrigens wieder noch spät dunkel, noch nen monat und man könnte mal auf dem alden frühstücken...




Wär mal 'ne Aktion, wenn es nicht zu früh ist


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

Quasi - second breakfast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2008)

frühstücken aufm alden?????
wann?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenns morgens möglichst spät erst hell wird


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2008)

is doch....
8 uhr.. 
UND DAS SAG ICH ALS *SCHÜLER*


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

Als Schüler bist du ja auch ausgeruht am Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is doch....
> 8 uhr..
> UND DAS SAG ICH ALS *SCHÜLER*



Lass' uns mal noch 4 Wochen warten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Als Schüler bist du ja auch ausgeruht am Wochenende


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

Wäre die zukünftigen Rentenbezahler nur bei der Arbeit so vorne mit dabei 

AmPoPo evtl. verbringe ich nochmal ein WE in Francenfort diesmal mit Bike .... da geht doch bestimmt etwas ..... Plauscher ausfahrt im Taunaus und evtl. noch ein Freibeuter gehopse irgendwo 

Leider habe ich natürlich wie immer noch keinen Plan wann dieses WE sein wird. Ich werde es wohl etwas abhängig machen, von den diversen Schnee und Wetterverhältnissen ..... 

Aber so irgendwie, irgendwo im Laufe des November's bis Anfang Dezember oder so .... muss doch WPP's sammeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo evtl. verbringe ich nochmal ein WE in Francenfort diesmal mit Bike .... da geht doch bestimmt etwas ..... Plauscher ausfahrt im Taunaus
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber so irgendwie, irgendwo im Laufe des November's bis Anfang Dezember oder so .... muss doch WPP's sammeln



 Gerne! - Da hatten wir ja letztens schon drüber gesprochen, als ich Dir ein Telefon gegeben habe


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

Merke schon du bist nahezu perfekt in fremdländischen Kulturkreisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Merke schon du bist nahezu perfekt in fremdländischen Kulturkreisen



Na ich bin doch schliesslich schon seit 1998 Prokurist einer Schweizer Aktiengesellschaft


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2008)

wirklich verdächtig ruhig hier 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

moin, moin 

Yepp, sehr verdächtig ruhig


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2008)

Was´n los, kein geplausche mehr im Plauscherfred 


Guten Morgen ..... aufwachen


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2008)

heute immerhin ein halber frei-tag, wenn nix dazwischen kommt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

... da muss sich wohl jeder an die eigene Nase fassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da muss sich wohl jeder an die eigene Nase fassen



... ich meinen natürlich in Bezug auf die derzeitige Ruhe im Fred


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2008)

Aber wenn ich mir an die Nase fasse, hat das doch keine Auswirkung auf den Fred 


Ausser das meine Ausschreibung dann sehr undeutlich wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man einmal die Woche mit dem Auto zum Sponsor fährt 

Hab' gerade wegen eines Unfalls auf der A66 > 50 Minuten nach FFM gebraucht; in der Zeit hätte ich es auch mit dem Bike geschafft


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn man einmal die Woche mit dem Auto zum Sponsor fährt
> 
> Hab' gerade wegen eines Unfalls auf der A66 > 50 Minuten nach FFM gebraucht; in der Zeit hätte ich es auch mit dem Bike geschafft



Wo war denn der Unfall  es war zwar etwas voller als sonst, aber den Unfall habe ich nicht gesehen . Nur das rumgehopse der Autos von einer Spur auf die andere, hat mich an 1..2..oder 3 erinnert  (ob Du richtig liegst, zeigt Dir ob vor Dir das Bremslicht angeht  )


Noch etwas :/ DER TAUNUS IST NASS :/ mein Helm sieht aus als hätte er die Windpocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wo war denn der Unfall  es war zwar etwas voller als sonst, aber den Unfall habe ich nicht gesehen . Nur das rumgehopse der Autos von einer Spur auf die andere, hat mich an 1..2..oder 3 erinnert  (ob Du richtig liegst, zeigt Dir ob vor Dir das Bremslicht angeht  )



Höhe Abfahrt Eschborn auf der linken Spur, beide Spuren Richtung Miquelallee waren daher gesperrt, als ich vorbeifuhr war an der Unfallstelle aber die pure Gemütlichkeit angesagt, man stand herum, das geschrottete Auto war bereits verladen und Einer kehrte ganz gemütlich die Scherben weg 




Hopi schrieb:


> Noch etwas :/ DER TAUNUS IST NASS :/ mein Helm sieht aus als hätte er die Windpocken



Ach!


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Und mein A....... tut weh  boh was war es aber eine geile Feierabendrunde abschlussfahrt  Und jetzt stellen die Penner die Uhr wieder um  Sollen die doch diese Zeit lassen, lieber morgens dunkel als am Nachmittag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und jetzt stellen die Penner die Uhr wieder um  Sollen die doch diese Zeit lassen, lieber morgens dunkel als am Nachmittag



Think Positive: Jede Menge Gelegenheit zum Nightriden


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hasse Nightride  Bist Du schon mal mit Lampe gesprungen? Das ist mega K........e


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2008)

@ hopi

Frage wie lange ist es denn von euch bis zur Skihalle????

in ca. 4 h bist du eigenlich in Sölden, Hintertux oder im stubai ..... ok , je nach Verkehr evtl. 5 Stunden. Dort hast du auf jedenfall besser Bedingungen als in einer Halle. auch die fun parks haben bedeutend mehr zu bieten. Ganz zu schweigen von der Aussicht 

www.soelden.com
www.stubai.at
http://www.hintertuxergletscher.at/index08.php

Im winter ist mit das am besten zu erreichende Gebiet der Arlberg mit ganz viel Spass 

Salute und zum Springen brauchst du dort auch keine Lampe  .... um beim thema zu bleiben 

Edit: Foo Fighters am Morgen im Büro fetzt  (Foo Fighters - But, honestly). Da macht der Sponsorentermin gleich mehr Freude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich hasse Nightride  Bist Du schon mal mit Lampe gesprungen? Das ist mega K........e



 Du  muss ja nicht immer unbedingt springen, ich find' Nightriden goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frage wie lange ist es denn von euch bis zur Skihalle????



Nach Novesia, je nachdem wie man am Kölner Ring durchkommt 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

2 Stunden  Wir würden nie extra wegen der Skihalle nach Neuss fahren.
Wir sind dann schon in der Gegend und von dort aus sind es dann nur noch knapp 40km.

Aber einige kurze Urlaube ins Skigebiet hatte wir schon vor.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2008)

Immer schön Bescheid sagen, evtl. kann ich mich ja anschliessen wenn es in der Nähe liegt ... 

Neben Arlberg gibt es noch Bregenzerwald ..... 

www.bregenzerwald.at

Dort ist Damüls, wardt/Schröcken und Diedamskopf zu empfehlen. Immer recht Schneesicher und nie ueberlaufen


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du  muss ja nicht immer unbedingt springen, ich find' Nightriden goil



Wenn ich mich schon den Berg rauf quäle, will ich auch Spaß haben 

Und das Du Nightride goooiiillll findest ist mir klar  Beim dem Nuklearbrenner den Du hast


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer schön Bescheid sagen, evtl. kann ich mich ja anschliessen wenn es in der Nähe liegt ...
> 
> Neben Arlberg gibt es noch Bregenzerwald .....
> 
> ...



Na klar sagen wir bescheid  vielleicht kann man dann noch den einen oder andern von hier dazu motivieren


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

also das sieht mehr nach DH aus und weniger nach SB


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2008)

Ist alles nur eine Frage der Höhe


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Die Piste ist ja nicht länger als die Skihalle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und das Du Nightride goooiiillll findest ist mir klar



Apropos: Caro, Thomas, A., (Cynthia, Uwe50 ???) und ich planen morgen abend evtl. einen Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

ha ha ha  Wir sind morgen in Winterberg  und ich glaube danach wäre nix mehr mit fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ha ha ha



 Wieso ha ha ha?


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Weil Du weißt wie ich NR liebe  aber das nächste mal kommen wir vielleicht mit, ich muss aber erst den wackler in der einen Lampe in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... aber das nächste mal kommen wir vielleicht mit,....



 Gerne 



Hopi schrieb:


> ...  ich muss aber erst den wackler in der einen Lampe in den Griff bekommen.



Wackler in der Lampe sind blöd, vor allen Dingen auf dem Trail


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wackler in der Lampe sind blöd, vor allen Dingen auf dem Trail



Ja vorallem wenn man die Trails nicht kennt


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

N'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2008)

... und GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## wondermike (25. Oktober 2008)

Tach auch. Is ja mal wieder voll tote Hose hier. Wird ja Zeit, dass ich wieder zurückkomme. 

Na ja, eigentlich hab' ich dazu aber überhaupt keine Lust...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2008)

Servus Wondermike, alles klar in Fernost?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich war heute Mittag bei schönstem Herbstwetter im Hochtaunus unterwegs, die Trails sind derzeit (noch) in sehr gutem Zustand 

Ich wünsche allseits eine GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander 

Ist zwar noch neblig draussen, verspricht aber nochmal ein schöner Herbsttag zu werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2008)

@Iggi: Auf, auf, Du fauler Sack!  

Manfred, A. und ich drehen gleich 'ne Runde im Hochtaunus, wir könnten uns in einer Stunde am nfh treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Auf, auf, Du fauler Sack!
> 
> Manfred, A. und ich drehen gleich 'ne Runde im Hochtaunus, wir könnten uns in einer Stunde am nfh treffen



ohje  da muss ich jas auto nehmen... 

denke ich fahr heute mittag/nachmittag eine kleine Runde


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2008)

erstaunlich viele biker heute unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2008)

... stimmt 

Mein Filius ist vorhin beim Joggen am Staufen auf dem Wounded-Knee-Trail auf eine Wildschweinfamilie gestossen. Der Keiler hat ihm dann nachgesetzt und mein Sohn konnte sich nur retten, indem er auf einen Baum geklettert ist


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2008)

Hach war das schön in den Bergen mit dem winterlichen Sportgerät an den Füssen 

sogenanntes Kaiserwetter und perfekter Schnee am Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... stimmt
> 
> Mein Filius ist vorhin beim Joggen am Staufen auf dem Wounded-Knee-Trail auf eine Wildschweinfamilie gestossen. Der Keiler hat ihm dann nachgesetzt und mein Sohn konnte sich nur retten, indem er auf einen Baum geklettert ist



 glück gehabt das er schnell genug einen passenden Baum gefunden hat


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hach war das schön in den Bergen mit dem winterlichen Sportgerät an den Füssen
> 
> sogenanntes Kaiserwetter und perfekter Schnee am Morgen



Bilder !?


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... stimmt
> 
> Mein Filius ist vorhin beim Joggen am Staufen auf dem Wounded-Knee-Trail auf eine Wildschweinfamilie gestossen. Der Keiler hat ihm dann nachgesetzt und mein Sohn konnte sich nur retten, indem er auf einen Baum geklettert ist



wow 

ich bin im alter im baumklettern net mehr wirklich gut, glaube ich ...

so ein keiler ist durchaus mit vorsicht zu geniessen, vor allem wenn er mit family unterwegs ist ...


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... stimmt
> 
> Mein Filius ist vorhin beim Joggen am Staufen auf dem Wounded-Knee-Trail auf eine Wildschweinfamilie gestossen. Der Keiler hat ihm dann nachgesetzt und mein Sohn konnte sich nur retten, indem er auf einen Baum geklettert ist



Oh Gott, das ist so ein Alptraum von mir. Gott sei Dank hat er sich retten können.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2008)

... das Vieh hat ihn wohl erstmal mehrere Hundert Meter im Galopp verfolgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2008)

ich stells mir nur schwer vor in so einer Panik einen günstigen baum zu finden....


----------



## wondermike (26. Oktober 2008)

So, wieder da. 

Bäh, diese Fliegerei ist echt ätzend.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2008)

servus mike!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2008)

Welcome Back Mike


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2008)

ciao de miau...
gn8


----------



## wondermike (26. Oktober 2008)

*Paar Urlaubsbilder gibt's auch:*

Hotel war ganz nett.








Und wo gehen wir hin, wenn's uns mal nicht so gut geht? 









Grüße auch von der thailändischen "Damenwelt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (26. Oktober 2008)

Was das ist? Würde  ich mal nicht festlegen wollen. 







Hat mich aber nicht abgehalten.








Landschaftlich war's sehr schön. technischer Anspruch allerdings null. Dafür war bei der Hitze jeder Maulwurfshügel richtig hart.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Bilder 

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> 
> GN8 Zusammen



so sieht´s aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

Moin 

Heute ist anscheinend der grosse Regenklamottentest


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Und Wahltho  wie ist der Test verlaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

Gore vom Kopf bis zu den Füssen hat dichtgehalten


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Super   Honda hat auch dichtgehalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

... als ich vorhin unterwegs auf H3 den Verkehrsbericht gehört habe, war ich froh, dass ich heute mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen bin: Alleine auf der B8 von K'heim-Hornau bis Höchst stockender Verkehr


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... als ich vorhin unterwegs auf H3 den Verkehrsbericht gehört habe, war ich froh, dass ich heute mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen bin: Alleine auf der B8 von K'heim-Hornau bis Höchst stockender Verkehr



das trifft nur die, die net aus der kiste kommen


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Super   Honda hat auch dichtgehalten



vw ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das trifft nur die, die net aus der kiste kommen



... oder die, die nicht mit dem Bike fahren


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

So schlimm war es auf der B 8 auch nicht. In Summe habe ich bis Offenbach ca. 10min länger gebaucht, an diesen  war aber der Stau auf der A 3 vor Offenbach mehr Schuld.


Was macht eigentlich unser Schweizer? Ich warte auf die SB Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2008)

Hab keine gemacht, wollte euch nicht zu sehr mit Bilder aus dem Schnee belasten, bei 0Grad frischem Schnee und strahlendem Sonnenschein. Zufällig Rennen in Sölden angeschaut? so war das Wetter bei mir auch. War galaktisch schön und hat Spass gemacht ..... nur die Hose hat am Bauch gekniffen  muss erstmal wieder im WP die Pfunde runterstrampeln 

ist zwar ein anderer Berg mit Gletscher (Monte Rosa & Mont blanc), aber so sah es gestern am Titlis auch aus 








neues Board ist super, fährt sich sehr gut. trotz der langen Nase, welche etwas flattert, sehr stabil und schnell auf den harten Gletscherpisten


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zufällig Rennen in Sölden angeschaut? so war das Wetter bei mir auch. War galaktisch schön und hat Spass gemacht ..... nur die Hose hat am Bauch gekniffen  muss erstmal wieder im WP die Pfunde runterstrampeln



Wer  schaut sich schon Sport in der Glotze an  ausser DH vielleicht  

Wir haben gestern den ganzen Morgen damit verbracht,  die SB Saison  zu planen  Und sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen  es ist einfacher DICH zu überfallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

hopi schrieb:


> wer  Schaut Sich Schon Sport In Der Glotze An :d


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2008)

wenn es Schnee hat 

Sport in der Glotze anschauen ist cool, man bleibt in Form


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich hast Du ja recht  auch das Verletzungsrisiko ist geringer  und Wildschweine können Dir auch nicht nachstellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> .. auch das Verletzungsrisiko ist geringer



Naja, beim einarmigen Reissen der 1/2-Liter-Klasse kann auch so Einiges passieren 



Hopi schrieb:


> ...  und Wildschweine können Dir auch nicht nachstellen



 Das hat mir schon zu denken gegeben


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, das mit dem Keiler ist schon heftig, vor allem werden die ganz schön schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt, das mit dem Keiler ist schon heftig, vor allem werden die ganz schön schnell



Positiv ausgedrückt: Mein Filius scheint ganz schön fit zu sein


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Was ein Glück haben wir keine Bären Hessen  sonst hätte es ein Wettklettern gegeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was ein Glück haben wir keine Bären Hessen  sonst hätte es ein Wettklettern gegeben



Da gibt es einen Witz aus zu:

Wenn Du in einem amerikanischen Naturpark vor einem Bären auf einen Baum flüchten musst, woran erkennst Du dann, ob es ein Braunbär oder ein Grizzlybär ist?

Der Braunbär klettert Dir hinterher, der Grizzlybär haut den Baum um


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja die Natur ist schon grausam zu uns armen Menschen  


Regen Regen Regen  man jetzt werden die schönen Strecken wieder reine rutsch und schlammschlachten


----------



## Ted77 (27. Oktober 2008)

jo das wetter sieht sehr "einladend " aus.. ich überlege mir wirklich, die regenkleidung rauszuholen und aufm lokalen dh track ein paar abfahrten zu machen... besseres training gibbet gar nicht


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

> Ort: DagObertshausen





Ted77 schrieb:


> aufm lokalen dh track ein paar abfahrten zu machen...



Seit wann hat Obertshausen auch nur einen Hügel  mal von dem Straßenwall abgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ich brauche diese Woche noch mehr als "nur" gute Regenkleidung 

*Prognosen für heute Montag*
*Aktualisiert am 27.10.2008, 07.30 Uhr*
Alpennordseite, Wallis, Nord- und Mittelbünden:
Meist bewölkt, in den Alpen zu Beginn noch einige Aufhellungen.
Am Nachmittag aus Nordwesten stark bewölkt und aufkommender Regen, der sich in der Nacht auf Dienstag intensiviert. In den Alpen bis am Abend noch trocken. Schneefallgrenze zu Beginn um 2000 Meter, in der Nacht auf Dienstag gegen 1500 Meter sinkend.
Höchsttemperaturen 10 bis 15 Grad, auf 2000 Metern um +4 Grad, in den Bergen zunehmend starker Südwestwind.

*Wetteraussichten bis nächsten Freitag*
Aktualisiert am 27.10.2008, 07.30 Uhr
Im Norden:
Von Dienstag bis Donnerstag stark bewölkt und besonders in den Alpen häufig, am Mittwoch auch ergiebige Niederschläge, Schneefallgrenze zunächst bei 1000 Metern, am Donnerstag Schnee bis in tiefe Lagen. Am Freitag im Westen wieder zeitweise Regen.
Schneefallgrenze auf 1300 Meter steigend. Im Osten wahrscheinlich grössere Aufhellungen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> *Grüße auch von der thailändischen "Damenwelt".
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

ist die nichtthailändische dame in der mitte wondermike?*


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ist die nichtthailändische dame in der mitte wondermike?



die sau...


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Oktober 2008)

dann wondert mich nichts mehr...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2008)

Fraget sich nur wieviele Frauen und wieviele Männer auf dem Bild zu sehen sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

So, die Wunder der modernen Zahnmedizintechnik sind wirklich erstaunlich: So eine Wurzelkanalbehandlung ist ja eine völlig unspektakuläre Angelegenheit


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ist die nichtthailändische dame in der mitte wondermike?



Da ist ja jemand ganz besonders aufmerksam.


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fraget sich nur wieviele Frauen und wieviele Männer auf dem Bild zu sehen sind



Na rat mal.


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, die Wunder der modernen Zahnmedizintechnik sind wirklich erstaunlich: So eine Wurzelkanalbehandlung ist ja eine völlig unspektakuläre Angelegenheit



Hm. Da muss ich wohl mal vorbeikommen und mit der Rohrzange nacharbeiten. 


Meiner einer darf dafür daheim sitzen und das nette Souvenir auskurieren, das ich mir am letzten Tag noch eingefangen habe. Aber keine Angst, ist keine Vogelgrippe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber keine Angst, ist keine *Vogelgrippe*...



Hoffentlich fehlen über dem "o" auch keine Umlautpunkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fehlen über dem "o" auch keine Umlautpunkte



Ts ts ts... 

Aber keine Angst, nähere Kontakte zu den "Damen" habe ich mir dann doch verkniffen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber keine Angst, nähere Kontakte zu den "Damen" habe ich mir dann doch verkniffen.



So, so und das sollen wir Dir glauben


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Oktober 2008)

das wäre wirklich dumm: erst die cozwei-bilanz versaut und dann unzureichende wirtschaftsförderung im gastland...


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin



Mal wieder sehr gesprächig, die Herren


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2008)

Aufgrund des großen Interesses  hier noch ein Suchbild:

Wie viele Frauen sind auf diesem Bild zu sehen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Oktober 2008)

12 + das etwas was hinten aus der Tür guckt`?

andere Frage... was machen die Damen da??


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 12 + das etwas was hinten aus der Tür guckt`?



Falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie viele Frauen sind auf diesem Bild zu sehen?



Keine?


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine?



Korrekt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Oktober 2008)

wat? brauch ich ne brille`?


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> andere Frage... was machen die Damen da??



Arbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine?





wondermike schrieb:


> Korrekt.





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wat? brauch ich ne brille`?



Jedenfalls keine Echte!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Arbeiten.



ok
soweit hab ichs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jedenfalls keine Echte!



mais oui!! je compris!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

tu a compris, mais ca c'est très bien 

mais ca a pris un petit peux longtemps


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Oktober 2008)

seltsame gewohnheiten herrschen hier...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

Yes, this is a strange place with strange people 

Good night tonight


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yes, this is a strange place with strange people



Weiß gar nicht, wovon Du redest...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2008)

tach auch ...

in höchst regnets ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> in höchst regnets ...



 Danke für den Tipp, ich wäre sonst fast ohne Regenklamotten losgefahren


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Brrrr ist der Regen kalt


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, 

Ich wünsche allen Verrückten die heute durch den Regen zur Arbeit das Velo oder Bike benutzt haben ein fröhlichen 

*Guten Morgen*


*
















*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Brrrr ist der Regen kalt




Yepp, ist auch hier ziemlich frisch


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> Ich wünsche allen Verrückten die heute durch den Regen zur Arbeit das Velo oder Bike benutzt haben
> 
> [




Da muss man aber schon sehr krank  sein, um bei dem Wetter zu fahren  und wenn man es nicht ist, wird man es nach der Tour bestimmt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


>


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Das macht harte Kerle  und die kommen ja bekanntlich in den Garten oder so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alles nur Training für die bevorstehende Wintersaison


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da muss man aber schon sehr krank  sein, um bei dem Wetter zu fahren  und wenn man es nicht ist, wird man es nach der Tour bestimmt



Man braucht einfach nur die richtigen Klamotten


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Mir lief das Wasser von oben in die Schuhe .... hatte vergessen die Gamaschen anzuziehen 

Dank Gore Tex blieb es auch drin


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man braucht einfach nur die richtigen Klamotten



oder die richtige zeit 

bei mir gabs nur ein paar vereinzelte tröpfchen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mir Lief Das Wasser Von Oben In Die Schuhe .... Hatte Vergessen Die Gamaschen Anzuziehen :d
> 
> Dank Gore Tex Blieb Es Auch Drin :d




*breitgrins*


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Neee neeeee ich will trocken bei der Arbeit ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Oktober 2008)

ich lag bis eben im meinem riechtwieich und kann den allwetterradlern nur tiefen respekt zollen. dafür gehört für mich mehr überwindung als für nen drop.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ... kann den allwetterradlern nur tiefen respekt zollen. dafür gehört für mich mehr überwindung als für nen drop.



Surprise, surprise - Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Surprise, surprise - Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt



neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  echt  Das hätte ich nieeeee von Dir gedacht


----------



## wondermike (28. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich lag bis eben im meinem riechtwieich ...



Die näheren Details sparen wir uns aber, ne?


----------



## wondermike (28. Oktober 2008)

Und zum Abschluss unserer kleinen Thailand-Reihe hier noch ein Tierporno:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

Du S** :lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

I am not sure if it was a good idea to make use of my bicycle to come work 

http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/gefahren/gefahren.html


----------



## wondermike (28. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du S** :lol



Und dabei versuche ich doch nur, zielgruppengerechte Inhalte anzubieten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und dabei versuche ich doch nur, zielgruppengerechte Inhalte anzubieten...



Dein Name sei Grzimek


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> I am not sure if it was a good idea to make use of my bicycle to come work



Well, this is not exactly what I would have called a "good idea"


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> I am not sure if it was a good idea to make use of my bicycle to come work
> 
> http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/gefahren/gefahren.html



du wirst doch eh nur nass....aber aufm berg gibts nen haufen geilen schnee


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Uwe, wollen wir den Schweizer mal besuchen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

liebend gerne....


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> liebend gerne....



 Such schon einmal das Board


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Such schon einmal das Board



das muß ich nicht suchen...ich muß es wachsen


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

na dann mach das halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

immo hat es nur schnee auf dem Gletscher, für euch Hüpfdolen hat es dort auch einen kleinen Park 

Die "normalen" Skigebiete haben nicht vor mitte / ende November geöffnet. Immer abhängig vom Schnee

Stefan


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Ok Du hast noch etwas Schonfrist


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

ich übe dann noch etwas


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Nee brauchst Du nicht  ich bin der, der nix auf dem Board kann  Aber wird schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ihr immer mit Eurem Wintersport, mir ist das alles viel zu kalt


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit Eurem Wintersport, mir ist das alles viel zu kalt



ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass es so viel Spaß macht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass es so viel Spaß macht



Naja, Biken im Winter ist ja eigentlich auch Wintersport


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss sagen, es ist ein erhebendes Gefühl, im Winter auf 3000m ueber den Wolken zu stehen, den unberührten Schnee vor sich zu sehen, die tiefverschneiten Berge zu bewundern und dann mit einem beherzten Jauchzen 1000 hm im Pulver zurück zu legen . 
Anschliessend den Hang betrachten und die Spur im Schnee bewundern


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ....




[neidmodus=on]

sei ruhig..ich kann das nicht hören....

[neidmodus=immernoch on]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Uwe  es gibt schlimmers als sich eine 1000hm feinste Pulverschneeabfahrt bei Sonne und blauem Himmel vorzustellen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe  es gibt schlimmers als sich eine 1000hm feinste Pulverschneeabfahrt bei Sonne und blauem Himmel vorzustellen



aber fast nix besseres


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Schlimmer wären aber 1001hm Pulverschnee


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Schlimmer wären aber 1001hm Pulverschnee



sei ruhig....




werd mim stefan zwischen den jahren mal ne richtige tour machen

arosa lenzerheide und wieder zurück...zugegeben nix großes, aber mit irgenwas muß man mal anfangen...ich fand das mit dem bike schon klasse...aber im winter mit und im schnee...


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

wir kömmen mit 

Ihr vorneweg und Hopi langsam hinterher


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

man muß dann mit schneeschuhen laufen...zumindest bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

und wo ist das Problem? Hauptsache es geht auch wieder runter


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

stefan was macht den das wetter in der schweiz...ist phase gelb schon eingetreten?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

ach ja ...hauptsache es geht auch wieder runter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

Leute: Hier ist ja endlich mal wieder was los, das finde ich gut


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Hält sich noch in Grenzen, denke eher das es in der Nacht los geht 

hoffentlich


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ach ja ...hauptsache es geht auch wieder runter



Da ich dich jetzt schon etwas kenne, weiß ich ganz genau, dass ich Dir folgen kann  vielleicht nicht so schnell wie Du aber ich komme Dir hinterher


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ach ja ...hauptsache es geht auch wieder runter



da geht´s definitiv nur noch runter 

absolut grenzwertig, selbst für mich


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollt ich wär im Schnee  



nur ueber die Anzahl der Bretter muss noch diskutiert werden


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da ich dich jetzt schon etwas kenne, weiß ich ganz genau, dass ich Dir folgen kann  vielleicht nicht so schnell wie Du aber ich komme Dir hinterher




solang kein drop kommt...

und schaut mal in meiner signatur, das ist es, nicht übertrieben einfach nur genießen...


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

zwar noch nicht wirklich im Tiefschnee gewesen  aber hopi liebt neue Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2008)

ei servus!

im Februar werde ich auch zum ersten mal auf so nem Brett stehen  mal sehen wie mir das liegt.


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2008)

wichtig dabei : stehen, nicht liegen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Neu in meiner Bekleidungssammlung


----------



## wartool (28. Oktober 2008)

hrrhrr... luagh.. 

da kchommt wiedrrr einähr...

an Krampf heddr...


geile Klamotten.. hatte damals auch dort abgestimmt.. nur leider keine gewonnen :-(


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## wondermike (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neu in meiner Bekleidungssammlung



Welche Sprache ist das denn? Hindi? Urdu? Arabisch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

So, ich war noch von FFM kommend über Hofheim Richtung Staufen unterwegs, an der Gundi hat es dann wieder angefangen so richtig zu schiffen und ich bin daraufhin directamente nach fbh gedüst


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei servus!
> 
> im Februar werde ich auch zum ersten mal auf so nem Brett stehen  mal sehen wie mir das liegt.



Noch viel wichtiger Popo gut polstern  sonst wird das mit dem Spaß sehr kurz 

Ich würde vielleicht mal in eine Skihalle gehen  der untere Hang ist schön flach zum lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Die Knie nicht vergessen  Knieschoner aus dem Hallensport (Volleyball) wirken Wunder


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neu in meiner Bekleidungssammlung



wie jetzt? gewonnen? oder gezwungener maßen wirtschaftspolitisch korrekt gehandelt?


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Knie nicht vergessen  Knieschoner aus dem Hallensport (Volleyball) wirken Wunder



Ich nehme immer meine DH Knieschoner


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

wirtschaftspolitisch korrekt gehandelt


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Guckst du

der ist auch von da :d


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Knie nicht vergessen  Knieschoner aus dem Hallensport (Volleyball) wirken Wunder



als meinereiner 1990 (mein gott, das ist fast 20 jahre her...) autoditaktisch die schneebrettsache begann, lagen ca. 15cm pulverschnee auf nem permafrostmässig durchgefrorenen thüringer acker. blaue flecken in solch einer häufung kannte ich bis dahin noch nicht einmal aus meiner kreisläuferkarriere. 
ohne anleitung, niemand da zum bewegungsflussabkupfern und dann auch noch goofy, weil mein, zu dem zeitpunkt einen anderen hang umgrabender kollege das einzig board in regular abgegriffen hatte.
das war eine harte schule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sei ruhig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erst kommt die Weisshornabfahrt unter der Gondel 

und der ist für Hopi und Ratte


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> erst kommt die Weisshornabfahrt unter der Gondel
> 
> und der ist für Hopi und Ratte



ja das kommt unsern Vorlieben schon recht nahe


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wirtschaftspolitisch korrekt gehandelt




auch ich hab die lage durchschaut und gehandelt:




30% meines monatsnettos ist hier in den teutschen i-einzelhandel geflossen. dies ist gleichzeitig ein aufruf an alle genossen es mir gleich zu tun!
mal sehen wie morgen der neue markt abgeht. szmeili


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Der obligatorische Lawinenkurs ist gebucht  

so ich geh noch etwas träumen , gebe das Forum zurück in die Hände der Biker  Sorry für die feindliche Uebernahme, aber mir war danach 

GN8


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ja das kommt unsern Vorlieben schon recht nahe


Aufschneider.

...wenn Du gerade aus fährst, ist's auch nur Zufall.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> mal sehen wie morgen der neue markt abgeht. szmeili



Den gibt es doch schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

damit würd ich auch gern die wirtschaft ankurbeln


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Aufschneider.
> 
> ...wenn Du gerade aus fährst, ist's auch nur Zufall.



pah Du bist ja nur sauer das ich schon ganz gut auf die Spitzen komme und Du nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

nur auf nose oder tail fahren übt man am besten in der wohnung, verheiratete wie ich , müssen warten bis die frau mal weg ist, singles können jederzeit üben


geli, geh doch mal weg  jetzt...du wolltest doch nochmal spazieren gehen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> pah Du bist ja nur sauer das ich schon ganz gut auf die Spitzen komme und Du nicht.



Das nennt sich Nose = vorne oder Tail  = hinten 


Spitzen .... ttstststststst diese Jugend

oder meintest du deine Kinn und Nasenspitze mit der du im  Schnee aufschlägst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2008)

Noch hab ich die Nase vorn...

...so, und die anderen dürfen jetzt mal kurz den Kopf schütteln, wenn die sich vorstellen, wie wir uns hier gerade um den einzigen vorhandenen Laptop kebbeln, um miteinander zu kommunizieren.

Und nun wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist es soweit


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

wir haben uns auch schon gegenüber gesessen und uns PNs geschrieben  


So aber nun wieder zurück zum Thema. Wenn ich in der Wohnung übe ist der Boden platt und dann habe ich einen kleinen Nager der mir in den P..o beißen wird.

Da fällt mir gerade ein, ich könnte ja auf dem Bett üben


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

leg nen teppich unter


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> und dann habe ich einen kleinen Nager der mir in den P..o beißen wird.


Pssst, über sexuelle Vorliebe wird hier nicht geplaudert.  



> Da fällt mir gerade ein, ich könnte ja auf dem Bett üben


Nix da, schon belegt. Und da bekommst Du mich auch jetzt nicht mehr weg.

Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Pssst, über sexuelle Vorliebe wird hier nicht geplaudert.



Seit wann das denn?


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> leg nen teppich unter



mhmmm keiner im Haus  Aber ich kann ja zu Dir kommen 






> über sexuelle Vorliebe wird hier nicht ge.....



Wer redet hier denn von VORLIEBEN  Du machst es einfach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

Goil ein wilder Ehestreit im Plausch-Fred, das gab es auch noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Wir sorgen halt mal für Abwechslung im Fred


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2008)

ich geh dann trotz der ganzen spannung hier mal in die heia und bin auf das ergebnis morgen früh gespannt 

gn8


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind doch schon längst im Bett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich geh dann trotz der ganzen spannung hier mal in die heia und bin auf das ergebnis morgen früh gespannt



Dito 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2008)

jetzt bin ich aber doch etwas enttäuscht heute morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch 

Trotzdem Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen .... ich nehme heute den Wagen mit Chauffeur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hier sieht es heute Morgen mal trocken aus, das lass' ich mir nicht entgehen und nehm' das Bike


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber doch etwas enttäuscht heute morgen





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich auch



die beiden werden sich erklären müssen 




wahltho schrieb:


> Hier sieht es heute Morgen mal trocken aus, das lass' ich mir nicht entgehen und nehm' das Bike



gute _wahl_, herr wahl  ... zumindest für die hinfahrt


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Wortwitz schlägt Purzelbäume 

und das schon am Morgen dem frühen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> die beiden werden sich erklären müssen



Das ist wohl das Mindeste, was man erwarten kann 






wissefux schrieb:


> gute _wahl_, herr wahl



War es in der Tat  



wissefux schrieb:


> ...zumindest für die hinfahrt



 Ich hoffe nicht nur für die Hinfahrt


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht nur für die Hinfahrt



da hoffen wir schon zu zweit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> da hoffen wir schon zu zweit



 Schön, da fühlt man sich wenigstens nicht so alleine


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin froh den Chauffeurdienst in Anspruch genommen zu haben .... Hier schneit es gerade


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin froh den Chauffeurdienst in Anspruch genommen zu haben .... Hier schneit es gerade



in zürich????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

... tja in Hessen soll's ja morgen auch die ersten Flocken geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

jau







Langsam wird es auch so etwas weiss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

... wo wird' denn da weiss?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Naja das Bild war vom anfang des ganzen Zinobers  Eigentlich ist der Boden noch zu warm, wodurch der Schnee wegschmilzt  Im Gras sieht man einen leichten weissen Film, welchen meine HandyKamera nicht wirklich darstellen kann, aber was mit dem Bike auf Laub und feuchten Steinen bestimmt zu einer lustigen Rutschpartie wird  . Die Schneefallgrenze liegt eigentlich etwas höher, so bei 700m


----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2008)

> jetzt bin ich aber doch etwas enttäuscht heute morgen





> die beiden werden sich erklären müssen




Erklärung ganz einfach  wir waren müde  und das ewige Anmelden/ Abmelden ist um die Zeit auch nicht der Hit 


Aber wir kommen wieder  keine Frage


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

schale Ausrede .... gilt nicht


----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Ausrede  ich? nieeeeeeee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber wir kommen wieder  keine Frage



Ich hoffe auch, dass Ihr nochmal kommt, Ihr seid ja noch jung


----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Immer diese Unterstellungen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

was du wieder denkst ..... tstststs und das mit dem Jung glaube ich auch nicht aufs Wort, so oft wie Er irgendwelche Gliedmassen verbeult hat und Sie sich in den Dreck fallen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und Sie sich in den Dreck fallen lässt



oh oh wenn das die Ratte sieht,  dann wird sie aber,  aber hallo wird sie dann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...  aber hallo wird sie dann



Was wird sie denn?


----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Das werdet ihr dann schon sehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

Na da bin ich dann aber mal gaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz fürchterlich gespannt


----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich soll euch von meiner Frau ausrichten, dass sie sich nicht in den Dreck wirft   Gegen Bäume fahren oder gegen eine Wall, damit kann sie dienen! Aber mit Dreck, erst wieder wenn wir schnelle Kurven üben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Gegen Bäume fahren oder gegen eine Wall, damit kann sie dienen! Aber mit Dreck, erst wieder wenn wir schnelle Kurven üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## ratte (29. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber mit Dreck, erst wieder wenn wir schnelle Kurven üben


Du meinst wohl eher, ich muss üben und Du jagst mich den Berg dann wieder hoch. 

...nichtmals richtig zitieren kann er. :aufreg

So, und nun geht es gleich erstmal in ein ganz bestimmtes Möbelgeschäft. Ein Kleiderschrank bietet nun mal nicht mehr Platz, nur weil jetzt zwei Leute ihren Krempel darin unterbringen wollen.


----------



## maverick65 (29. Oktober 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> So, und nun geht es gleich erstmal in ein ganz bestimmtes Möbelgeschäft. Ein Kleiderschrank bietet nun mal nicht mehr Platz, nur weil jetzt zwei Leute ihren Krempel darin unterbringen wollen.


 

Ihr auch?  Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wer den Streit um den Abwasch gewinnt....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

So, es ist trocken geblieben und ich habe noch eine schöne Runde rund um den Staufen gedreht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

@WM: Vielen Dank für die Postkarte aus Fernost  

Die Karte ist heute angekommen.


----------



## wondermike (29. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @WM: Vielen Dank für die Postkarte aus Fernost
> 
> Die Karte ist heute angekommen.



Doch so schnell? Das Ding habe ich vor fast zwei Wochen abgeschickt. Dabei habe ich doch diesmal sogar die PLZ draufgeschrieben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2008)

@ WM
wie siehts denn aus mit dem WP ?


----------



## wondermike (29. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ WM
> wie siehts denn aus mit dem WP ?



Öh - was sieht wie aus?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Öh - was sieht wie aus?



schon gut egal.... 
bin weg
gn8


----------



## ratte (29. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ihr auch?  Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wer den Streit um den Abwasch gewinnt....


Die Spülmaschine. 
Und auch der Schrank steht. Alle(s) unbeschadet, trotz meiner Affinität zu Holz. 

Und nun Feierabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. Oktober 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schon gut egal....
> bin weg
> gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


>



Ich glaube Iggi hat auf Deine Aussage von vor zwei Wochen referenziert, dass Du beabsichtigst beim WP mitzumachen 

Bisher gibt es m.W. nachwievor nur ein Plauscherteam:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/74


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt auch noch einen Chapter in der Schweiz 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/122

mit einem eigenen Fred und dem ersten geplanten Gruppenerlebnis 

am Plauschen wird noch gearbeitet


----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2008)

So wir streiten uns heute nicht im Fred 

WIR GEHEN GLEICH ZUM S...... ÜBER  


  GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> WIR GEHEN GLEICH ZUM S...... ÜBER



S....... oder S.. ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch einen Chapter in der Schweiz
> 
> ...
> 
> am Plauschen wird noch gearbeitet



 Find' ich gut, dass Ihr ein lokales Team aufgemacht habt


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> So wir streiten uns heute nicht im Fred
> 
> WIR GEHEN GLEICH ZUM S...... ÜBER
> 
> ...



na dann warten wir mal wieder gespannt eine nacht, ob es dieses mal was wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na dann warten wir mal wieder gespannt eine nacht, ob es dieses mal was wird





GN8


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Aber immer schön zugedeckt, wird kalt heute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2008)

moin

und, hats endlich geklappt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

moin, moin

Gute Frage!


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2008)

keine frage gabs für mich heute bei der wahl des transportmittels zu meinem sponsor ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> keine frage gabs für mich heute bei der wahl des transportmittels zu meinem sponsor ...



Lass mich trotzdem pro forma raten: VW?


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2008)

Langlaufskier 

Hier ist es Chaos ausgebrochen, ueberall wo Strassen oder Bahnlinien durch den Wald gehen, sind die Strassen und Bahnlinien wegen umgestürzten Bäumen gesperrt ..... Mal sehen ob die Rote fährt. Winterliches Stauchaos rund um Zürich das es kracht ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

In FFM ist es vorhersagegemäss zwar nasskalt, aber kein Schnee und keine Glätte ...

... bin heute aber auch mit der Limousine ohne Chauffeur unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2008)

Einen wunder schönen guten Morgen 

An alle die es wissen wollten,  ja wir haben schön geschlafen "raaatttscchhheeeepüüühhhhh"


Stefan  das reicht zwar noch nicht zum Boarden  aber für den Anfang nicht schlecht


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2008)

schaut mal in der rhön, das reicht fürn schneemann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

Auf dem Feldberg liegt auch Schnee


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf dem Feldberg liegt auch Schnee



Leider nur sehr wenig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Leider nur sehr wenig



Zum Glück


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2008)

servus..
ich kann für Lenzhahn ebenfalls den ,,ersten Schnee,, vermelden..
ist aber nichts liegen geblieben...


----------



## wondermike (30. Oktober 2008)

Mein Sofa ist weiterhin schneefrei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mein Sofa ist weiterhin schneefrei.



Bist Du denn wenigstens liegengeblieben


----------



## wondermike (30. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bist Du denn wenigstens liegengeblieben



Bin hier quasi schon festgewachsen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2008)

Also hier ist es recht winterlich und der Schnee liegt immer noch herum .... werde wohl am WE wieder im Schnee spielen müssen 

Peace

Edit: Werde wohl Morgen erstmals vor der Entscheidung stehen mit Spikes zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Werde wohl Morgen erstmals vor der Entscheidung stehen mit Spikes zu fahren



Meine Limousine ohne Chauffeur ist seit heute mit den Winterschlappen und den obligatorischen zwei 25kg-Sandsäcken im Reserveradkasten unter dem Kofferraum versehen


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> obligatorischen zwei 25kg-Sandsäcken im Reserveradkasten unter dem Kofferraum versehen



Das kostet aber mehr Benzin


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meine Limousine ohne Chauffeur ist seit heute mit den Winterschlappen und den obligatorischen zwei 25kg-Sandsäcken im Reserveradkasten unter dem Kofferraum versehen



und dein reserverad?
Dach`?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das kostet aber mehr Benzin



 Stimmt - ist bei Heckantrieb aber ratsam 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und dein reserverad?
> Dach`?



Gibt's 'eh nicht: Reparaturset und 12V-Kompressor


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meine Limousine ohne Chauffeur ist seit heute mit den Winterschlappen und den obligatorischen zwei 25kg-Sandsäcken im Reserveradkasten unter dem Kofferraum versehen



das wurde aber auch langsam zeit 

und sandsäcke zum streuen sind auch nie verkehrt


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2008)

gerade in der Zeitung gelesen, die größte Neuschneemenge in Zürich seit 1939


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wurde aber auch langsam zeit




Yepp - Ich war diesmal spät dran 



wissefux schrieb:


> und sandsäcke zum streuen sind auch nie verkehrt



 Genau!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gerade in der Zeitung gelesen, die größte Neuschneemenge in Zürich seit 1939


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2008)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2008)

tach

war heut wieder faul ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2008)

Moin auch 



wissefux schrieb:


> war heut wieder faul ...



Faule S**


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2008)

Tach, frischliche 0°


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2008)

.. war zwar etwas wärmer hier, aber dafür leicht feucht von oben während der Fahrt, aber mit Gore-Komplett kein Problem


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Stefan geb mal eine Schneebericht


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2008)

Uetliberg 20 cm 

Ich werde wohl am WE ewas auf den Gletscher fahren 

Sonst sind die Skigebiete noch geschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Wir waren schon fast versucht zum Boarden zu kommen


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Anfahrt lohnt noch nicht wirklich. Da gibt es z.b. sölden was mehr Gletscherspass bietet. Aber ich sag bescheid sobald die ersten Skigebiete ihre Pforten öffnen


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Wir bitten darum


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2008)

Es gab dann doch etwas Schnee 





Felsenegg (zwischen Uetliberg und Albis ca. 800 m)


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Oktober 2008)

ich fahre jetzt nach lauscha. ein brett werde ich wohl nicht brauchen...
http://webcam-lauscha.de/


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich fahre jetzt nach lauscha. ein brett werde ich wohl nicht brauchen...
> http://webcam-lauscha.de/



bei dem Wetter höchstens ein Bügelbrett


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. war zwar etwas wärmer hier, aber dafür leicht feucht von oben während der Fahrt, aber mit Gore-Komplett kein Problem


 

Habe meinen Astralkörper heute ebenfalls komplett in Gore gehüllt  weniger wegen der Feuchte von oben, oder der von innen falls jemand auf dies absurde Idee kommt  
War eine schöne Sauerei heute, glaube ich muss auf der Heimfahrt beim Autowaschplatz vorbei, zum Säubern des Rades und meiner Kleidung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2008)

... bei mir hielt sich die Sauerei (zumindest die Schmutzmässige beim Biken   ) heute in Grenzen. Generell reicht Klamotten trocken lassen und dann abbürsten.


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2008)

124


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2008)

123


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2008)

nö Kinners dafür ist es jetzt aber noch zu früh 

Bitte etwas mehr Inhalt und geistreiches in euere Beiträge, sonst muss ich mich mit Hopi wieder ueber Wintersport unterhalten


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Genau 

und das machen wir dann bis ca. März ´09


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nö Kinners dafür ist es jetzt aber noch zu früh
> 
> Bitte etwas mehr Inhalt und geistreiches in euere Beiträge, sonst muss ich mich mit Hopi wieder ueber Wintersport unterhalten





Hopi schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> und das machen wir dann bis ca. März ´09



Maul!


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2008)

Perfekt, entern den Plauscherfred und nennen ihn in Winterplausch um 

Lustigerweise bin ich heute auf einem der möglichen Sponsoranundabfahrtswege an einem Schild vorbeigefahren auf dem "Bikepark Chopfholz" stand. Das Schild ist mir früher noch nie aufgefallen  Entweder ich war noch müde, mein Gehirn von der Kälte eingefroren und ich hatte eine Fatamorgana oder die haben da etwas angelegt ..... Denke ich muss heute die Arbeit abkürzen, damit ich im Hellen der Sache auf den Grund gehen kann ..... evtl. ist es eine kleine BMX oder Dirt Sache .... werde berichten


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Maul!



Eyyyyy voooorrrrSischt   ISCH WEISS WO DEINE FAHRRAD WOHNT


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2008)

die  die Schweizer, radeln auf 3000 m durchdie Gegend 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5260860#post5260860


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2008)

guudee


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2008)

Kaum lässt man die Plauscher aus den Augen werden sie schon wieder einsilbig 

Erforschung Bikepark ist gestrichen, gehe mit den Kollegen noch auf ein bierchen 

Dadurch wird der Nachhauseweg wieder anstrengender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2008)

jo


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> die  die Schweizer, radeln auf 3000 m durchdie Gegend
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5260860#post5260860



geil 
da will ich auch hin.. 

mit meinem spicy


----------



## wondermike (31. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bitte etwas mehr Inhalt und geistreiches in euere Beiträge,



Geht klar. Wo war noch gleich die Schnapsflasche?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









mzaskar schrieb:


> sonst muss ich mich mit Hopi wieder ueber Wintersport unterhalten



Vorsicht! Sonst diskutier' ich mit dem wahltho Lösungsansätze zur Bewältigung der Finanzkrise bis Ihr um Gnade winselt.


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Sonst diskutier' ich mit dem wahltho Lösungsansätze zur Bewältigung der Finanzkrise bis Ihr um Gnade winselt.



kein Thema  das wird aber ein kurzes Gespräch


----------



## wondermike (31. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> kein Thema  das wird aber ein kurzes Gespräch



Hast Du 'ne Ahnung. Schließlich habe ich ja nicht gesagt, dass die Ansätze auch funktionieren müssen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hast Du 'ne Ahnung. Schließlich habe ich ja nicht gesagt, dass die Ansätze auch funktionieren müssen.



 Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (31. Oktober 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau!



Findest Du eigentlich, dass die Banken beim Unterschreiten einer bestimmten Eigenkapitalquote dazu verpflichtet werden sollten, Mittel aus dem staatlichen Hilfsprogramm in Anspruch zu nehmen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Findest Du eigentlich, dass die Banken beim Unterschreiten einer bestimmten Eigenkapitalquote dazu verpflichtet werden sollten, Mittel aus dem staatlichen Hilfsprogramm in Anspruch zu nehmen?



Eigentlich sollten sie per Gesetz bereits quasi dazu verpflichtet sein, denn sonst bleibt ihnen letztendlich nur der Weg zum Konkursverwalter, resp. die BaFin würde wohl eingreifen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag dann auch schonmal GN8 

Bin heute abend von FFM kommend noch ein wenig am Staufen rumgedüst und irgendwie jetzt ziemlich müde...


----------



## maverick65 (1. November 2008)

lucca tönt beim thema schnee nur von irgendwelchen brettern . hopi klingt sich dann mal ein... man kann doch auch mit´s rad spaß im schnee haben. vor 2 jahren hatte ich geile erfahrungen damit gemacht. n8ride um so besser. 
@lucca: hassu nun schon eine lampe?
@hopi: brauche mal deine hilfe. ausleuchtungsbilder nach standard/vorschrift
@ meister alex: für ausleuchtungsbilder brauche ich deine lampe (mirage=taugt nix für n8ride)

gruß mav


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2008)

ich will mehr Geld


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. November 2008)

wünsche einen guten Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wünsche einen guten Morgen!



Dito! 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ich will mehr Geld



Hast Du es Dir denn verdient?


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich will mehr Geld



geile ansage so mitten in der nacht. geht mir im grunde aber genauso.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> geile ansage so mitten in der nacht.



Unter einer *geilen *Ansage mitten in der Nacht verstehe ich was Anderes


----------



## wondermike (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du es Dir denn verdient?



Wahrscheinlich hat er bloß wieder alles versoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Ich glaube heute ist Spin-Trainer angesagt, viermal Regen & Matsch diese Woche reichen mir...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich will mehr Geld



wer will das nicht?!


----------



## Hopi (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> 
> 
> Hast Du es Dir denn verdient?



So viel wie der hier im Fred ist, muss er seinem Sponsor eigentlich noch etwas zurück geben 


Mav was soll denn ausgeleuchtet werden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> So viel wie der hier im Fred ist, muss er seinem Sponsor eigentlich noch etwas zurück geben



Der feine Unterschied zwischen "Verdienen" und "Bekommen"


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube heute ist Spin-Trainer angesagt, viermal Regen & Matsch diese Woche reichen mir...



so schlimm da draussen 

bin ja schon froh, dass es wohl vorläufig trocken von oben bleibt ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2008)

ach so : ich will nicht nur mehr geld, ich kanns auch noch gebrauchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach so : ich will nicht nur mehr geld, ich kanns auch noch gebrauchen



_"Gold und Silber hätt' ich gerne, kann's gar gut gebrauchen!"_

Wer war's, wer hat's gesungen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so schlimm da draussen
> 
> bin ja schon froh, dass es wohl vorläufig trocken von oben bleibt ...



... mir reicht schon Match von unten nach viermal nass von oben und Matsch von unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> _"Gold und Silber hätt' ich gerne, kann's gar gut gebrauchen!"_
> 
> Wer war's, wer hat's gesungen?



keine ahnung, nicht mal google weiß es anscheinend 



wahltho schrieb:


> ... mir reicht schon Match von unten nach viermal nass von oben und Matsch von unten



ich hatte noch nix dergleichen diese woche, von daher guck ich mir das jetzt mal an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> _"Gold und Silber hätt' ich gerne, kann's gar gut gebrauchen!"_
> 
> Wer war's, wer hat's gesungen?





wissefux schrieb:


> keine ahnung, nicht mal google weiß es anscheinend



Ok, kleiner Tipp: Derjenige ist dabei geschwommen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> lucca tönt beim thema schnee nur von irgendwelchen brettern  ....
> 
> @lucca: hassu nun schon eine lampe?
> 
> ....




ne mit der lampe ist noch nicht die endgültige entscheidung getroffen

siam und traildesaster wollen am 8. nov unter anderem die lunpine tesla und die hope led4 testen...das warten wir erstmal ab...

am popo winter und bike, das sind bilder von '08:

aufn alden hoch




und was auch sonst, den freireiter wieder runter




von wegen nur noch brett...biken im schnee find ich klasse 

noch ein am popo...war doch heut beim bike max nach nem board schauen  es gibt da ein paar die schon nicht schlecht wären, morgen werd ich zuschlagen....natürlich wirds ein freireiter...



mzaskar schrieb:


> ich will mehr Geld





Maggo schrieb:


> geile ansage so mitten in der nacht. geht mir im grunde aber genauso.



ich schließ mich an...aber viel mehr geld...oder 2000 VW aktien


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2008)

Ski Max ist sch***** Musst du sehr aufpassen, dqas sie dir keinen Mist für viele Golddukaten andrehen .......

Willst du einen guten Freireiter versuchs mal mit Salomon Burner in 166 gibt es z.b. hier

Aber eigentlich wäre es besser erstmal die Dinger im Schnee zu testen ..... bevor kaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...biken im schnee find ich klasse



 Ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... unter anderem die lunpine tesla und die hope led4 testen...das warten wir erstmal ab...



Ich habe mir wie gesagt auch eine Tesla für den Lenker bestellt, Lupine hat bei den Teslas aber noch Lieferengpässe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

So, 43km Spin-Trainer müssen für heute reichen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, 43km Spin-Trainer müssen für heute reichen



20 km draussen auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> _"Gold und Silber hätt' ich gerne, kann's gar gut gebrauchen!"_
> 
> Wer war's, wer hat's gesungen?



hört sich fast an wie goethe  

allerdings passt mir die tatsache das dieser spruch anscheinend gesungen wurde nicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Derjenige ist nicht in Wasser geschwommen und hatte Gold und Silber eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr nötig


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2008)

Da könnte Onkel Dagobert sein 

Was so eine kleine unbedarfte Botschaft alles auslösen kann  Nur dem Lottoglück hat es nicht geholfen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da könnte Onkel Dagobert sein
> 
> Was so eine kleine unbedarfte Botschaft alles auslösen kann  Nur dem Lottoglück hat es nicht geholfen



onkel dagobert redet abe nich so geschwollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da könnte Onkel Dagobert sein



 Bingo - Der Kandidat hat drei Gummipunkte gewonnen


----------



## wondermike (1. November 2008)

Bei mir hat's heute nur zu einem kleinen Spaziergang gereicht. Nach der Erkältung wollte ich nichts riskieren. Aber eigentlich wären die Bedingungen zum Biken ja nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

_*Bäuerchen*_

A. und ich waren Sushi essen - Lecker!!!  

In Bad Soden hat vor ein paar Monaten ein Sushi-Imbiss aufgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (1. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne mit der lampe ist noch nicht die endgültige entscheidung getroffen
> 
> siam und traildesaster wollen am 8. nov unter anderem die lunpine tesla und die hope led4 testen...das warten wir erstmal ab...
> 
> ...


 


schöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööön 

die waridi wird in der kommenden woche getestet, die tesla und die 4xhope sind auch in der engeren wahl von frauchen, sie traut den umgebauten taschenlampen nicht 


bei meiner letzten ausfahrt im schnee war´s doch bissi zu matschig, zu warm  : http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1125537/Snow_Mud_Rain_Fog_into_the_Dark2

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (1. November 2008)

Bike im Schnee ist Babyk.k. 

Boarding......Boarding.......Boarding........


----------



## wondermike (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe mir wie gesagt auch eine Tesla für den Lenker bestellt, Lupine hat bei den Teslas aber noch Lieferengpässe...



Scheint gerade ein allgemeines Problem zu sein. Ich war auch schon nah dran, mir die Hope Vision 4 zu bestellen. Ist aber nirgendwo lieferbar. So sitze ich weiter im Dunkeln...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So sitze ich weiter im Dunkeln...



keine lampe in der bude 
steck dir halt ne kerze an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

68


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

67


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

66


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

65


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Vorsicht gleich beschwert sich mzaskar wieder, wir seien zu einsilbig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

63


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Nö: 62


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht gleich beschwert sich mzaskar wieder, wir seien zu einsilbig



vorsicht mein alter meister!!
eine Zahl ist nicht einsilbig sondern mindestens ein*ziffrig*
und diese war eben sogar zweiziffrig


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

60


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

59


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

58


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Na der Iggi will es jetzt aber wissen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

na los meine großväterchen 
sind wir denn alle eingepennt! 
56


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na der Iggi will es jetzt aber wissen



was will er denn wissen 

er weiß es doch schon


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

54


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

schwing die hufe !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

53


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2008)

4532523rqr123


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Shice nur noch 51


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Mist nur noch 49 da wird man ja ganz kirre


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

gehts dir wohl zu schnell??? 




keine ahnung was mit mir grad los ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Blubblubblub


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

wollen wir doch mal eine wenig leben  in die bude bringen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Blubblubblub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



Was oder wen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

hab da so ne tolle smilieseite gefunden


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was oder wen?




suchs dir aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

so ich muss mal


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

jahrgangsfete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Was musst Du?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Ohje schon wieder Komasaufen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ohje schon wieder Komasaufen



ach was
eh nicht  
bin dann weg
tschöö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Und lässt mich hier allein mit der unvollendeten K-Frage?


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2008)

34 :d


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2008)

Na das wird ja wieder nichts mit der K-Frage 

Ich geh jetzt mal sportstudio schauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Ne, ist etwas zäh heute


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2008)

hihi


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2008)

hihi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Die mit der Gummipuppe ist ja geil 

Sag' mal "Ö"...


----------



## maverick65 (1. November 2008)

tolle wurst: gummipuppen und bretter ... aber keiner was von wegen lampenquatsch gepostet . was habt ihr denn so für lampen? bei antworten: mirage fällt aus = zu dünn ...
für "richtig" n8ride 24W HID mit 24°  am lenker und noch ungetunter 4x romisen am helm. für den arbeitsweg reicht die 4x am lenker und noch fenix am helm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Die Betty mit grossem Flaschenakkus als Helmlampe und derzeit noch die Cateye Tripleshot mit Selbstbau LiIon-Akku am Lenker. Die Tripleshot wird aber bald durch eine Tesla ersetzt, die schon bestellt ist.

Wichtig: Wenn man Trails fährt immer zwei Lampen: Eine am Helm (diie Bessere) und eine am Lenker


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2008)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

jetz könnte man eigentlich schnell die K-Frage...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Ende ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

bringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Keiner...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

mehr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

16


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

Schade ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2008)

muss...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

man...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

hier...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

alleine...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

Der Iggi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

haut...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

kurz...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

vorher...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

ab...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

aber...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

vielleicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

lauert...


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2008)

alter Spamer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

.... ja noch wer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

Glückwunsch Hopi 

und GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. November 2008)

Du solltest morgen nochmal durch den Taunus streifen  war nur etwas feucht, aber nicht wirklich nass


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2008)

N8

Wahltho


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2008)

Auf der Zielgerade ueberholt  

S.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2008)

korrekt, rattenfänger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

Moin 

Offen gesagt hatte ich mit sowas gerechnet


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2008)

So ist halt die Jungend, halten sich versteckt und brechen dann vor, ohne Rücksicht und Respekt


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2008)

Achja, Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ist halt die Jungend, halten sich versteckt und brechen dann vor, ohne Rücksicht und Respekt



Naja, ob wir Hopi aus unserer Sicht noch zur Jugend zählen wollen?


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2008)

stimmt  ist ja auch schon ein alter Sack 


Muss heute meine Freizeitaktivitäten wohl anders ausrichten 

Entscheid über die Öffnung der Pisten auf dem Titlisgletscher um 9.00 Uhr! (starker Wind)

Einer der schweizer Biker, macht eine Bike and Hike Runde. Mit dem Rad soweit es geht, dann mit den Schneeschuhen weiter zum Gipfel. Ich glaube das werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal ausprobieren müssen 

Wir werden heute wohl wieder eine Nebelobergrenze von ca. 800 m haben, heisst also ich muss auf den Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wichtig: Wenn man Trails fährt immer zwei Lampen: Eine am Helm (diie Bessere) und eine am Lenker


Betty am Helm und Tesla auf dem Lenker ist aber definitiv Unsinn. Die Tesla ist wesentlich stärker fokusiert, als die anderen Lupines und wird dir daher nur geradeaus leuchten. Die Betty mit ihrem wesentlich weiteren Leuchtfeld kann da schon besser die Seiten ausleuchten. Daher sollte die Betty an den Lenker und die Tesla an den Helm, da die Tesla nur dann taugt, wenn sie der Blickrichtung folgt. Ist auch weniger Gewicht am Helm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Betty am Helm und Tesla auf dem Lenker ist aber definitiv Unsinn. Die Tesla ist wesentlich stärker fokusiert, als die anderen Lupines und wird dir daher nur geradeaus leuchten. Die Betty mit ihrem wesentlich weiteren Leuchtfeld kann da schon besser die Seiten ausleuchten. Daher sollte die Betty an den Lenker und die Tesla an den Helm, da die Tesla nur dann taugt, wenn sie der Blickrichtung folgt. Ist auch weniger Gewicht am Helm.



Dein sog. "Unsinn" resultiert aus einem anderen Approach: Die Tripleshot (zukünftig also die Tesla, wenn sie sich bewährt) ist quasi mein "Dauerbrenner" auf dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit, in den Taunus, etc., die Betty wird bei Bedarf quasi nur als Fern-/Ausleuchtlicht dazugeschaltet. 

Ich hab' mit dieser Kombi sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2008)

Heute kein Schneesportbetrieb (stürmischer Wind)! 

Also doch Radsport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

Ich glaub' ich fahr' heute wieder nur Spin-Trainer.

Das Wetter sieht zwar ganz gut aus, aber irgendwie ist mir an diesem Wochenende nicht nach Outdoor, das habe ich schliesslich, sogar inkl. Nightride, die ganze Woche über


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

Mahlzeit 

... und brummt der Schädel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> ... und brummt der Schädel?



tz....
war heute morgen um 8 wieder wach...musste um 9 uhr schaffen 
demnach: hier brummt gar nüscht


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2008)

moin  hier ist der Abstauber


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2008)

moin

unsereiner hat ne schöne runde um staufen und rossert gedreht ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,587925,00.html 

wie nett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> moin  hier ist der Abstauber



 Supi - komm' mal vorbei zum Bücherregalabstauben


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2008)

unsereiner geht jetzt kurven üben 


Wahltho  zum Regal abstauben muss ich meine Frau schicken  aber ich glaube die wil nicht *aua aua aua nein nicht mehr schlagen )


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2008)

Habe den kleinen Bikeparcours gefunden. Ist zwar recht kurz, bietet sich aber super zum ueben an, da er quasi auf dem Weg zur und von der Arbeit liegt 
War heute leider extrem rutschig und glatt, so dass ich am Ende von der gemütlich breiten North Shore gerutscht bin  

Ansonsten war es auf allen Trails nass, rutschig und es hatte eine Menge querliegender Bäume im Wald. Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht und Morgen wäre das ganze 10 WPP's Wert gewesen


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2008)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/398  wer interesse hat... möge sich bitte eintragen ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2008)

ei gude !

zur Lampenfrage: ich fahre mit 25w/12° irc halogen auf dem Helm und bei Bedarf 50w/24° irc halogen am Lenker. Gespeist vom 12v/7,2ah/2,5kg Bleigelakku im Rucksack. Billisch und Hell  auch wenn mir ein leichterer Akku und ne gute LED am Lenker zum Bergauffahren lieber wäre, nur bezahlen möcht mans halt nicht...


----------



## wondermike (2. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/398  wer interesse hat... möge sich bitte eintragen ...



  

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bin dabei.


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dein sog. "Unsinn" resultiert aus einem anderen Approach: Die Tripleshot (zukünftig also die Tesla, wenn sie sich bewährt) ist quasi mein "Dauerbrenner" auf dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit, in den Taunus, etc., die Betty wird bei Bedarf quasi nur als Fern-/Ausleuchtlicht dazugeschaltet.
> 
> Ich hab' mit dieser Kombi sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht



das glaub ich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/398  wer interesse hat... möge sich bitte eintragen ...





wondermike schrieb:


> Bin dabei.





--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



Find' ich gut, dass sich doch noch ein Plauscher-WP-Team gefunden hat


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2008)

zusätzlich kann ich verkünden das das nächste größere (ca. 5-6min) bikevideo in arbeit ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> zusätzlich kann ich verkünden das das nächste größere (ca. 5-6min) bikevideo in arbeit ist


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> zusätzlich kann ich verkünden das das nächste größere (ca. 5-6min) bikevideo in arbeit ist



wo bitte sind die vorherigen,grösseren bikevideos zu sehen?

interessiert, d.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Find' ich gut, dass sich doch noch ein Plauscher-WP-Team gefunden hat



es gab doch schon ein taunusplauscher team...
ich kenn da zwar nur den arachne von und keines der mitglieder ist im plauscherforum aktiv...zumindest der name war ja vetreten 
mich würd ja schon mal interessieren wie die dazu kamen ausgerechnet diesen namen auszuwählen 

wünsch den chillern das sie im wp nicht nur chillen


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

gude uwe. alles fein?


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

gude aju. gehts gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gude uwe. alles fein?



alles fein..weiß aber nicht was ich mir für ein bord kaufen soll


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

hmm, komplexe sache. sollte man nicht übereilen. ich bin zwar nicht mehr uptodate, doch kann ich dich, meines erachten nach, weitaus besser beraten, als irgendein hiesiger verkäufer. komm auf ein bier vorbei, schildere mir deine fahrerstruktur und dann schauen wir uns mal um. das ich meist nicht mehr bezahle als unbedingt notwendig und dem zwang zur prioritätenschaffung unterliege, weisst du ja. billisch de schef machen findest du doch auch nicht sooo schlecht. 
vertrau mir, wenn ich von irgendwas ahnung habe, dann ist dies brettchenfahren!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hmm, komplexe sache. sollte man nicht übereilen. ich bin zwar nicht mehr uptodate, doch kann ich dich, meines erachten nach, weitaus besser beraten, als irgendein hiesiger verkäufer. komm auf ein bier vorbei, schildere mir deine fahrerstruktur und dann schauen wir uns mal um. das ich meist nicht mehr bezahle als unbedingt notwendig und dem zwang zur prioritätenschaffung unterliege, weisst du ja. billisch de schef machen findest du doch auch nicht sooo schlecht.
> vertrau mir, wenn ich von irgendwas ahnung habe, dann ist dies brettchenfahren!



lass und am donnerstag 2 1/2 stunden drüber plaudern...


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

ich weiss nicht, ob ich so bequem neben euch herradeln kann um aufgrund meiner herzfrequenz noch klare gedanken zu fassen. 
termin unterliegt meinerseits einer starken witterungsabhänigkeit. ihr könnt euch aber gerne bei mir aufwärmen, so ich nicht selbst teilnehme.


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2008)

Für die Bordler  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363380


zum Brettchen kaufen, würde ich dir empfehlen ne Probefahrt oder zwei zu unternehmen 

Und ne gute Bindung / Schuh Kombi ist wichtiger wie's teure Brettchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2008)

GN8 Miteinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

sehr wahr! 

empfohlen sei ein gletscheraufenthalt im stubaital  währendessen das intersportverleihpersonal durch ständigen materialwechsel in den wahnsinn zu treiben ist.


wahltho, schlaf schön.


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2008)

moin, moin 

Macht den Eindruck, als wäre es relativ mild und trocken da draussen


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2008)

macht es  

Guten Morgen und einen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und einen guten Start in die Woche



Dito


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> Macht den Eindruck, als wäre es relativ mild und trocken da draussen



ich sach nur : kurze hosen


----------



## wondermike (3. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> macht es
> 
> Guten Morgen und einen guten Start in die Woche



Mal sehen. Heute darf ich zum ersten Mal nach vier Wochen wieder schaffen gehen.


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Heute darf ich zum ersten Mal nach vier Wochen wieder schaffen gehen.



mir kommen die tränen


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2008)

weisst du noch wo du hin musst 

Achja und die Nummer vom Helpdesk, da du ja deine Passwörter vergessen hast


----------



## wondermike (3. November 2008)

Ja ja. Macht mich nur fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Heute darf ich zum ersten Mal nach vier Wochen wieder schaffen gehen.



Na dann seh mal zu, dass Du ordentlich was wegschaffst


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2008)

Führe gerade suverän das Team Zürigemüetlich an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Führe gerade suverän das Team Zürigemüetlich an



Wohin führst Du es denn?


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2008)

Am Samstag zum Käsefondue


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Samstag zum Käsefondue



 Lecker 

... solange Du es nicht in die Wüste führst


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2008)

neenee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2008)

Es gibt ja schon lustige WP-Team-Namen, z.b. "Fit****erFive"


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2008)

Das stimmt allerdings, die Kreativität der Massen kennt keine Grenzen 

Irgendwie freue ich mich auf den WP, hilft er mir doch den inneren Schweinehund etwas besser zu ueberwinden  Heute war es genial schön, Sonnenschein bei angenehmen Temperaturen, auf den Huegeln des Albis noch Reste von Schneefall der letzten Woche und verwundert schauende Wanderer ob meiner Lampe auf dem Helm 





So macht der WP spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2008)

Yepp, war heute Morgen auch sehr angenehm zu fahren nach FFM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2008)

Hier ist heute nachmittag ja mal wieder die Hölle los, die 30 Sekunden Regel nervt echt wieder tierisch


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2008)

hölle hölle hölle ...


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2008)

Ist das hier jetzt der Wolfgang Freundschaftsbändchen Petry Fan Club


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. November 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2008)

mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2008)

N'abend,..

bin von einer äußerst goilen trailigen Runde durch den Hochtaunus zurück, die ob der fortgeschrittenen Tageszeit komplett als Nightride ablief 

Ich grinse immer noch


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. November 2008)

hab da mal was gefunden...


----------



## Zilli (3. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab da mal was gefunden...



Da fehlt noch die Rufnummer der Chemie-Leitzentrale, wenn das Zeug unterwegs vom LKW fällt: Da meldet sich dann der Sicherheitsingenieur für hessische Spezialchemikalien: Heinz Schenk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2008)

@Iggi:  

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2008)

dito


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2008)

moin

war heute weichei *schäm*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

Guten Morgen und einen wunderschönen A******tag


----------



## wondermike (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und einen wunderschönen A******tag



Reib' nur Salz in die offene Wunde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

Wie ging das noch in den 80zigern 

*Geier Sturzflug - Bruttosozialprodukt*​ 

Wenn früh am morgen die Werksirene dröhnt,
Und die Stechuhr beim Stechen lustvoll stöhnt,
In der Montagehalle die Neonsonne strahlt,
Und der Gabelstaplerführer mit derStapelgabel prahlt.​Ja dann wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt, 
wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt, 
ja,ja,ja, jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt. ​Die Krankenschwester kriegtn Riesenschreck, 
schon wieder ist ein kranker weg, 
sie amputierten ihm sein letztes Bein, 
und jetzt kniet er sich wieder mächtig rein.​Ja dann wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt,
wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt,
ja,ja,ja, jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt.​Wenn sich Opa am Sonntag auf sein Fahrrad schwingt, 
und heimlich in die Fabrik eindringt,
dann hat Oma Angst, daß er zusammenbricht,
denn Opa macht heute wieder Sonderschicht.​Ja dann wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt,
wir steigen das Bruttosozialprodukt, 
ja, ja, ja, jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt.​An Weihnachten liegen alle rum und sagen pu-uh-uh-uh,
der Abfalleimer geht schon nicht mehr zu,
die Gabentische werden immer bunter,
und am Mittwoch kommt die Müllabfuhr und holt den ganzer Plunder.​Ja dann wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt,
wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt,
ja, ja, ja, jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt.​Wenn früh am morgen die Werksirene dröhnt,
Und die Stechuhr beim Stechen lustvoll stöhnt,
dann aht einen nach dem andern die Arbeitswut gepackt,
und jetzt singen sie zusammen in Arbeitstakt.​Ja dann wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt,
wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt,
ja, ja, ja, jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt.​


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

Damit der morgen nicht solangweilig wird, hier noch etwas aus der EBucht Ecke 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kehrmaschine-man...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

viel Spass beim schuften


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

Was ist 'denn WP-mässig los?

Zürigemuetlich auf der ersten Seite des Rankings  Taunusplauscher-Ciller immerhin mit 5 Punkten  und Taunusplauscher noch gänzlich ohne jeden Punkt


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2008)

Wird Bike-Video schauen auch gewertet


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wird Bike-Video schauen auch gewertet



nur cc oder marathon 

so komische hüpf-irgendwo-runter-videos zählen nicht


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

eigentlich hat das hüpfen eh nichts mit dem wahren biken zu tun


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur cc oder marathon





WP ist 'eh nix für Freireiter, Hüpfer oder andere ähnlich komische Typen


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2008)

Aber warum   wir machen doch richtig HM 

was meint ihr, wie oft Sabine und meiner einer den Berg raufgeschoben haben


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

Das ist dann Wandern und gehört zu den alternativ Sportarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. November 2008)

siehste  Radwandern mit Grundlagen


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> siehste  Radwandern mit Grundlagen*ausdauer*


 
so müsste das dann richtig heissen


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2008)

nein nein  wir haben ja nur kurven geübt  also nur Grundlagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> siehste  Radwandern mit Grundlagen



 Als Nächstes bezeichnet Ihr Euch dann noch als die wahren Randonneure


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2008)

genau  für einen Langstrecken-Radfahrer, der große Distanzen (ab 200 km) in zumeist sportlichem Tempo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

Beim WP geht's schon wieder ab: Die Nummer 1 hat schon 20 Stunden hinter sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. November 2008)

Schaffe ich auch  Surfen als ersatz usw.  + Essen + schlafen


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Beim WP geht's schon wieder ab: Die Nummer 1 hat schon 20 Stunden hinter sich


 
Aber er hat sich schon dafür entschuldigt und auf seine eigene "Blödheit" hingedeutet  

Er hat es zu erst falsch im WP eingetragen, dann nochmal richtig in der Trainingsverwaltung und schwupp war es 2x gelistet 

Aber andere sind schon wieder fleisig wie noch was .... da bekomme ich immer gleich ein schlechtes Gewissen 

Zum Beispiel gehe ich Morgen direkt von der Arbeit in den Ausgang und  nehme nicht das Rad sondern den ÖPNV


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber er hat sich schon dafür entschuldigt und auf seine eigene "Blödheit" hingedeutet



  Ah! - Na dann


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber er hat sich schon dafür entschuldigt und auf seine eigene "Blödheit" hingedeutet



man kann doch einen eintrag korrigieren. selbst löschen geht zwar nicht, aber wenn man einen eintrag auf eine minute runter korrigiert, ist doch alles klar und hier bleiben alle relaxt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

... und jährlich grüsst das Murmeltier


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

Hey das gehört doch dazu, diejenigendie besch*****, diejenigen die sich darüber aufregen und diejenigen die gar nicht mitmachen aber eintragen


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2008)

moin
zurück von ner schönen feldbergrunde


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2008)

habe unterwegs auch das passende auto gefunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

N'abend,

an der Stelle war ich vor ca. einer 3/4 Stunde auch noch 

Heute war der Nightride noch goiler als gestern, da es noch wesentlich trockener war 

Die Weisse Mauer war wie gestern auch nur eines der Hightlights


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hey das gehört doch dazu, diejenigendie besch*****, diejenigen die sich darüber aufregen und diejenigen die gar nicht mitmachen aber eintragen



Und diejenigen, die nur auf der Zuschauertribüne sitzen und dumme Kommentare abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

das sind die schlimmsten, fast so wie die ex Raucher, die jetzt einen auf Nichtraucher mimen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das sind die schlimmsten, fast so wie die ex Raucher, die jetzt einen auf Nichtraucher mimen



Stimmt


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das sind die schlimmsten, fast so wie die ex Raucher, die jetzt einen auf Nichtraucher mimen



scheiß raucherpack....so blööd möcht ich auch mal sein....kann ich ja mal gar nicht verstehen...die sollte man alle...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> scheiß raucherpack....so blööd möcht ich auch mal sein....kann ich ja mal gar nicht verstehen...die sollte man alle...



Was hast Du denn gerade wieder geraucht


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> an der Stelle war ich vor ca. einer 3/4 Stunde auch noch
> 
> ...



bist du eigentlich immer alleine unterwegs ? hätte ich voll schiss, ganz ehrlich ...

geh ja nicht mal alleine ins bettchen  da wartet jetzt schon jemand. gn8 zusammen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bist du eigentlich immer alleine unterwegs ?



Meistens 



wissefux schrieb:


> geh ja nicht mal alleine ins bettchen  da wartet jetzt schon jemand. gn8 zusammen ...



Viel Spass und schöne Grüsse


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn gerade wieder geraucht



ich rauch nicht mehr...schon über ein jahr...gar nix mehr, mist...aber manchmal raucht mir der kopf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich rauch nicht mehr...schon über ein jahr...gar nix mehr,



 Glückwunsch, ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> mist...aber manchmal raucht mir der kopf



Tja, das geht wohl fast jedem manchmal so  


So, ich sag' auch GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast da den sinn auseinander gerissen

das mist bezog sich auf den satz vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Spass und schöne Grüsse



war leider nix mit spaß und grüße 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich rauch nicht mehr...schon über ein jahr...gar nix mehr



glückwunsch  endlich biken ohne diese lästigen pausen 

wetter : heute schön mild, aber windig

gruß des tages : moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen 

Heute ist ein schöner Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du hast da den sinn auseinander gerissen
> 
> das mist bezog sich auf den satz vorher



Tschuldigung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> war leider nix mit spaß und grüße



Mein Beileid  

Kleiner Tipp für solche Fälle: Selbst ist der Mann


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für solche Fälle: Selbst ist der Mann



echt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> echt



  Glaub' mir einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute ist ein schöner Tag









 YES WE CAN!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YES WE CAN!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YES WE CAN!


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. November 2008)

guten morgen meine Herren.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

Moin der Herr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> YES WE CAN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

Woher dieser Gefühlsausbruch ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Woher dieser Gefühlsausbruch ???



 Na woher wohl?

... Genugtuung ob es Wahlergebnisses in den USA


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2008)

die schweizer verhalten sich mal wieder betont neutral


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

Generell eine sehr gute Woche, aus Ypsilanti wurde ein Yps-Gimmick, Obama wird Präsident und der DAX ist wieder über 5.000


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

ah verstehe  

neutral und verschwiegen


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Generell eine sehr gute Woche, aus Ypsilanti wurde ein Yps-Gimmick, Obama wird Präsident und der DAX ist wieder über 5.000



das dicke ende kommt bei uns wahrscheinlich morgen auf der betriebsversammlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das dicke ende kommt bei uns wahrscheinlich morgen auf der betriebsversammlung



 Droht da etwa Ungemach?


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Droht da etwa Ungemach?



nur weniger kohle, aber sonst geht´s


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Woher dieser Gefühlsausbruch ???



Du hast wohl im letzten Jahr statt Nachrichten immer nur Bikevideos gekuckt!?!


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Generell eine sehr gute Woche, aus Ypsilanti wurde ein Yps-Gimmick



Roger that, brother!!


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

Nee hab ich nicht


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee hab ich nicht



Ach so, verstehe. Du bist in Sarah Palin verknallt. 

Dann musst Du jetzt halt sehr stark sein. In vier Jahren is' sie ja wieder da...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach so, verstehe. Du bist in Sarah Palin verknallt.



Schon mal im I-Net nach "Nailin Paylin" gesucht


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

das sind doch die ein und selbe Person  oder nicht???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

Die Ähnlichkeit ist zumindest verblüffend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

Bild weiß mehr


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

Bild war mittendrin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bild war mittendrin



Wo drin?


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

Das sag ich jetzt nicht  Ist noch Kinderfernsehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2008)

ei gude!

war schön gestern, und wieder kurze clips fürs Video entstanden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das sag ich jetzt nicht  Ist noch Kinderfernsehen



Bin ich schon drin oder was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

Aber klar, und wenn es dir zu langweilig ist kannst du auch auf das Programm "Winterpokal" umschalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

Jo, da muss ich ja heute auch noch von der Zuschauertribüne aus einen Kommentar zu abgeben


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

Aahha so einer also  Immer schön Holz nachlegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer schön Holz nachlegen



 Holz? - Chips & Cola!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. November 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur weniger kohle, aber sonst geht´s



 Shicendreck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Shicendreck



ach wat solls, brauch ich mir auch keinen kopp zu machen, wie ich das lästige altpapier dann wieder entsorge 



wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Zusammen



gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (5. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach wat solls, brauch ich mir auch keinen kopp zu machen, wie ich das lästige altpapier dann wieder entsorge



genau!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2008)

Guten Morgen, Guten Abend, Gute Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (6. November 2008)

wahltho...hat der postmann wegen der tesla schon dreimal geklingelt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

... ich bin ja meist nicht zu Hause, wenn der Postmann klingelt und wenn er dreimal klingeln sollte, weiss ich nicht, ob A. mir das sagen würde 

Spass beisete: Letzte Auskunft von Gocycle ist, dass Lupine mit der Auslieferung von einzelnen Lampenköpfen eigentlich übernächste Woche beginnen will


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2008)

die Schweizer haben lustige Namen für ihre Berge





Den gibt es wirklich


----------



## Hopi (6. November 2008)

moin  und was sagt der Board King zur Schneelage? Ich brauche Schnnnnnneeeeeee ganz viel  und Kicker und Rails *sabbbbbeerrrrr*


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2008)

nicht gut im Moment ...... ausser du fährst nach Sölden


----------



## Hopi (6. November 2008)

mhmmmmm 

für den schnellen Trip ganz schön weit  wir müssen mal wieder nach Neuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

Der Winter soll mal schön im Süden bleiben


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2008)

Aber du wirst an einem Wochenende in Sölden mehr Spass haben, als an einem ganzen Jahr Neuss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

@Mzaskar: Der Link funzt bei mir übrigens nicht


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar: Der Link funzt bei mir übrigens nicht


 
Try it


----------



## Hopi (6. November 2008)

ich will schnee 
Am liebsten auf dem Feldberg ab Dezember bis Feb  die gleiche Menge wie Ostern *bittebittebitte*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich will schnee
> Am liebsten auf dem Feldberg ab Dezember bis Feb  die gleiche Menge wie Ostern *bittebittebitte*



M A U L ! ! ! 

15 bis 20 Grad und trockene Trails bis Ostern bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. November 2008)

nee nee ich sage es gibt Schnee gannnnnnzzz viel und gannnnnz lange


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Try it



Jetzt geht's


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

Na momentan geht's ja mächtig ab in der Politik:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,588825,00.html

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,588881,00.html


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2008)

moin


----------



## TRB (6. November 2008)

kann mir jemand eine einsteiger taunus-tour empfehlen. wohne im nordend in frankfurt und wollte per s-bahn bis nach bad homburg fahren und ab bad homburg dann in den taunus abbiegen sozusagen. 

gibts da vorschläge?


----------



## wondermike (6. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na momentan geht's ja mächtig ab in der Politik:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,588825,00.html
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,588881,00.html



Frau Yps-Gimmick (der unglaubliche Mehrheits-Verschwindibus-Zauberstab) hat ja auch ihre beste (?) Zeit hinter sich. 

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,588937,00.html


----------



## wondermike (6. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> M A U L ! ! !
> 
> 15 bis 20 Grad und trockene Trails bis Ostern bitte



  

Die Schneehasen können's ja in der Halle treiben.


----------



## Hopi (6. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Schneehasen können's ja in der Halle treiben.



und ihr könnt doch vom Berg unten bleiben  da ist es dann auch wärmer


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2008)

TRB schrieb:


> kann mir jemand eine einsteiger taunus-tour empfehlen. wohne im nordend in frankfurt und wollte per s-bahn bis nach bad homburg fahren und ab bad homburg dann in den taunus abbiegen sozusagen.
> 
> gibts da vorschläge?



Am besten lässt es sich von der Hohemark aus starten. Von dort gibt es einige Wege zum Fuchstanz, Sandplacken und Feldberg.

Bei Huggendubel gibt es KArten mit den Wanderwegen im Taunus und davon gibt es viele


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> und ihr könnt doch vom Berg unten bleiben  da ist es dann auch wärmer



 Hier gibt's zum Glück 'eh keinen vernünftigen Winter mehr 

Ich komm' gerade vom Berg runter und es ist zur Zeit einfach nur endg*il 

Die Trails sind einem ganz hervorragendem Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Frau Yps-Gimmick (der unglaubliche Mehrheits-Verschwindibus-Zauberstab) hat ja auch ihre beste (?) Zeit hinter sich.



Die Gute gibt doch noch 'ne Pressekonferenz, ich bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## wondermike (6. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Gute gibt doch noch 'ne Pressekonferenz, ich bin ja mal gespannt



Na ja, sie darf ja jetzt bestimmt nochmal Spitzenkandidatin spielen. Und nach der Wahl wird sie dann rituell geschlachtet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, sie darf ja jetzt bestimmt nochmal Spitzenkandidatin spielen. Und nach der Wahl wird sie dann rituell geschlachtet.



Nach der heutigen Berichterstattung bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob sie nochmal antritt


----------



## Hopi (6. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier gibt's zum Glück 'eh keinen vernünftigen Winter mehr
> 
> :



Ach schnick schnack  der Winter kommt


----------



## wondermike (6. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach schnick schnack  der Winter kommt



Dann komm' ich mit dem Föhn und puste den Schnee weg.


----------



## Hopi (6. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dann komm' ich mit dem Föhn und puste den Schnee weg.



Dann komme ich mit der Pumpgun und puste usw.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann komme ich mit der Pumpgun und puste usw.



Wär auch mal 'nen Alternativsport: Ne Runde Gotcha im Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2008)

... Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2008)

moin

frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2008)

Glückwunsch 

Scheint wieder mild und trocken draussen zu sein


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2008)

Guten Morgen 

1/2 Frei-Tag habe heute Homeoffice 
Dann gibt es zur Mittagspause eine schöne Radtour


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> guten Morgen :d
> 
> 1/2 Frei-tag Habe Heute Homeoffice :d
> Dann Gibt Es Zur Mittagspause Eine Schöne Radtour




:d:d:d


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 1/2 Frei-Tag habe heute Homeoffice
> Dann gibt es zur Mittagspause eine schöne Radtour



Ich nicht schlecht


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2008)

http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/:Speed-Bergsteiger-Ski-Abfahrt-Achttausender/607208.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2008)

... Mahlzeit, N'abend, GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2008)

ei gude wie!

heut schon wpp's gemacht?


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2008)

Herrliche Runde durch den Wald (Zimmerberg, Sihlsprung, Sihlwald) gedreht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Herrliche Runde durch den Wald (Zimmerberg, Sihlsprung, Sihlwald) gedreht



 Klingt gut, ich mach' mich jetzt auch gleich auf den Weg Richtung Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> heut schon wpp's gemacht?



Wenn ich beim WP mitfahren würde, hätte ich bereits heute Morgen schon wieder 4 Punkte eintragen können


----------



## wondermike (7. November 2008)

Passend zum Freitag Nachmittag:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/07/swedish_initiative/


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klingt gut, ich mach' mich jetzt auch gleich auf den Weg Richtung Taunus



zu der zeit ist meinereiner mangels licht grad zurückgekehrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2008)

So bin auch zu Hause angekommen 

Mannstein-Trail & Teufelsbahn sind bei einem Nightride auch immer wieder nett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2008)

... Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klingt gut, ich mach' mich jetzt auch gleich auf den Weg Richtung Taunus



Ist schöner wie Taunus  oder als ??? immer diese Regeln, bin doch Saarländer in der Schweiz


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2008)

Was soll das


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. November 2008)

geschichtsverdrängung. wie gewohnt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Heute ist kein Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute ist kein Frei-Tag



So, heute mal reversed Biking:

Bin nach einer sehr schönen Tour durch den Hochtaunus (Öhlmühlweg, nfh, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachtal, Alder, Schwarzer Balken, Vic-Trail, Fransoseneck) in FFM angekommen


----------



## wondermike (8. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was soll das



Is ja geil. 

Der RCDS besteht offenbar immer noch aus den gleichen Dumpfbacken wie vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2008)

Der Yps-Gimmick schein komplett zu sein:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=6412260.html


----------



## wondermike (8. November 2008)

Na, wenn Bild das schreibt, muss es ja stimmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, wenn Bild das schreibt, muss es ja stimmen.



 Mit Verweis auf einen Bericht der Süddeutschen...

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/

LH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2008)

Jetzt auch bei Spiegel:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,589246,00.html


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. November 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2008)

Auch die B*** schreibt mal etwas wahres


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auch die B*** schreibt mal etwas wahres



Wohl wahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2008)

Für Freunde des wirklich schrägen deutschen Films: "Schwarze Schafe"


----------



## wondermike (8. November 2008)

So, habe heute auch meine ersten Punkte im WP eingefahren. Nach 5 Wochen Pause  habe ich es aber seeeehr gemütlich angehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2008)

Konnte hier gerade in FFM einen monstergeilen Sonnenuntergang über dem Taunus beobachten 

... hatte meine Kamera gerade leider nicht zur Hand


----------



## wondermike (8. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt auch bei Spiegel:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,589246,00.html



Na dann so long, Andrea. Wir werden Dich bestimmt nicht vermissen. 

Die schlechte Nachricht ist, dass uns jetzt wahrscheinlich der unglaublich sympathische Herr Koch nochmal vier Jahre erhalten bleibt. :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2008)

So Leute, ich schwing' mich jetzt mal auf's Bike aund mach' mich au den Heimweg


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2008)

Das WinterpokalauftaktKäsefondue war wiedermal sehr sehr lecker. Leider hat sich auf der Trailabfahrt ein Stein (Kieselgrösse höchstens  ) in meine Abfahrtsroute geworfen in der bösen Absicht sich das Leben zu nehmen  
Der daraus resultierende Ueberschlag, ich bremse nämlich auch für Steine, hat mich den Bremshebel links sowie den Flaschenhalter gekostet. 

War schon recht lustig die recht steile, rutschige, mit Wurzeln, Laub, Ästen und Steinen gespickte Trailabfahrt (ca. 450 hm auf 4.8 km) runter zu schlittern nur mit einer Bremse hinten und abgefahren Bremsbelägen  
Aber ich bin ja ein harter Hund


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute, ich schwing' mich jetzt mal auf's Bike aund mach' mich au den Heimweg



und, schon angekommen


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das WinterpokalauftaktKäsefondue war wiedermal sehr sehr lecker. Leider hat sich auf der Trailabfahrt ein Stein (Kieselgrösse höchstens  ) in meine Abfahrtsroute geworfen in der bösen Absicht sich das Leben zu nehmen
> Der daraus resultierende Ueberschlag, ich bremse nämlich auch für Steine, hat mich den Bremshebel links sowie den Flaschenhalter gekostet.
> 
> War schon recht lustig die recht steile, rutschige, mit Wurzeln, Laub, Ästen und Steinen gespickte Trailabfahrt (ca. 450 hm auf 4.8 km) runter zu schlittern nur mit einer Bremse hinten und abgefahren Bremsbelägen
> Aber ich bin ja ein harter Hund



da futtert er sich extra mehrgewicht an und scheut dann vor einem kieselstein ...
na ja, wenigstens hat der dann wohl überlebt und es gab letztendlich nur materielle verluste auf seiten des angreifers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> und, schon angekommen



Ja, doch schon gestern abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Leider hat sich auf der Trailabfahrt ein Stein (Kieselgrösse höchstens  ) in meine Abfahrtsroute geworfen in der bösen Absicht sich das Leben zu nehmen
> Der daraus resultierende Ueberschlag, ich bremse nämlich auch für Steine, hat mich den Bremshebel links sowie den Flaschenhalter gekostet.



 Suizide junge Felsen stellen für Biker eine echte Gefahr dar 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber ich bin ja ein harter Hund



Ebend


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Buben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

Mahlzeit Mädels


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2008)

moin moin!

iggi und ich sind am überlegen ob wir heute fahren sollen, trotz Pisswetter  hätte mal wieder was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> iggi und ich sind am überlegen ob wir heute fahren sollen, trotz Pisswetter  hätte mal wieder was



Ich fahr' heute gerade wegen des Pisswetters...





... höchstens 'ne Runde Spin-Trainer


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> iggi und ich sind am überlegen ob wir heute fahren sollen, trotz Pisswetter  hätte mal wieder was



jetzt überlegen wir grad was anderes


----------



## caroka (9. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jetzt überlegen wir grad was anderes



Freundin? 

Melde mich mal wieder aus der Versenkung.


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fahr' heute gerade wegen des Pisswetters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir findet die Ausfahrt heute auch auf dem Sofa statt. Nach gerade knapp überstandener schwerer Krankheit muss ich mich schließlich schonen.


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Melde mich mal wieder aus der Versenkung.



Tach. 

Und? Alles im grünen Bereich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Melde mich mal wieder aus der Versenkung.



Servus Caro, wir haben Dich hier schon schmerzlich vermisst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir findet die Ausfahrt heute auch auf dem Sofa statt.



Kann ich nachvollziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> Und? Alles im grünen Bereich?


Naja, mehr im Blauen. Die Farbe meines neuen Arbeitgebers.  
Bin gestern mal zum Fuxi und musste feststellen, dass ich sehr viel auf dem kleinen Kranz fahren musste.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Servus Caro, wir haben Dich hier schon schmerzlich vermisst


Sportler sind Schmerzen doch gewohnt.


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, mehr im Blauen. Die Farbe meines neuen Arbeitgebers.



IBM? SAP? HP? Der Blaue Bock?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

So, ich hab' 30km Spin-Trainer hinter mich gebracht.


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich hab' 30km Spin-Trainer hinter mich gebracht.



Ich bin per mentalem Training zweimal auf den Feldberg gefahren. 

Muss ich mir gleich mal die Punkte eintragen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> IBM? SAP? HP? Der Blaue Bock?



Ganz Kalt - Caro wird's Dir bei Gelegenheit sagen


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Freundin?



servus caro 
neee nix freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2008)

so, war nass draussen  aber trotzdem relativ lustig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

... was gab's denn?


----------



## caroka (9. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> servus caro
> neee nix freundin


Wäre bei so einem Wetter bestimmt ne Alternative. Ich war heute aber auch für ne Stunde joggen. 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, war nass draussen  aber trotzdem relativ lustig


Erzähl.......


----------



## caroka (9. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> IBM? SAP? HP? Der Blaue Bock?



Ist wirklich sehr kalt. 
Das Einzige wo ich einigermaßen reinpassen würde, wäre der Blaue Bock. Aber das auch nur blau.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wäre bei so einem Wetter bestimmt ne Alternative. Ich war heute aber auch für ne Stunde joggen.
> 
> 
> Erzähl.......



wäre mit sicherheit eine alternative... aber dazu brauch man ne freundin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

... das ergibt sich auch noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

Also Leute ich sag' Euch: 600 Gramm blutiges Rind am Stück sind ein echtes Brett ...

... _*Bäuerchen*_


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... das ergibt sich auch noch



joa   

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> joa



Glaub' mir: Tut es 

Und ja nicht verkrampft an die Sache rangehen 

GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2008)

morgen komm ich ins fernsehn  (hessenschau)
und Radio (FFH)
und in die FAZ (das wahrscheinlich am dienstag)

ich bin ein star 


http://www.biotechnikum.eu/initiative-biotechnikum.html

morgen ist die auftaktveranstaltung für Hessen an UNSERER Schule 
und wir sind der bio-LK der da in dem Laborbus das bild der Hessischen Bildungspolitik vertretetn dürfen... d.h. wir lassen mal ordentlich die Sau rauß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2008)

da bin ich ja froh, dass morgen immer noch frei-tag ist. da höre ich nämlich kein radio


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

... wenn beim fux heute noch Frei-Tag ist, ist es kein Problem heute der Erste zu sein:

Moin


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn beim fux heute noch Frei-Tag ist, ist es kein Problem heute der Erste zu sein:
> 
> Moin



na gut, zweiter


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2008)

Guten Morgen, es grüsst der (noch) sonnige Süden


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

Moin Kinners


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2008)

Moin Kind


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Kind



 jooooooaaaaaa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

Mahlzeit Mädels


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

Du warst aber früh auf    05:38 da war Hopi noch völlig am A.....(gestern das erste mal Eishockey gehabt). Bohh ich werde alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

Ich musste schon um 07:00 Uhr in der Firma sein


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

Da haben wir uns erst zum aufstehen gezwungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

Ist bei mir auch eine Ausnahme


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch eine Ausnahme



bei mir auch


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2008)

und bei mir erst 

von was reden wir ueberhaupt


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und bei mir erst
> 
> von was reden wir ueberhaupt



ich denke von den ganzen spät-a******** ab 7.00 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

nee nee vom Aufstehen um 7:00


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> von was reden wir ueberhaupt





wissefux schrieb:


> ich denke von den ganzen spät-a******** ab 7.00 uhr





Hopi schrieb:


> nee nee vom Aufstehen um 7:00



Ich war beim ganz frühen Aufstehen um 05:30 Uhr


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war beim ganz frühen Aufstehen um 05:30 Uhr



Strääääääbööööör


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war beim ganz frühen Aufstehen um 05:30 Uhr



da besteig ich in der regel mein bike, welches mich dann brav richtung ffm trägt


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> da Besteig Ich In Der Regel Mein Bike, Welches Mich Dann Brav Richtung Ffm Trägt



Obersträäääböööörrrr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Strääääääbööööör



 Ich betone doch gerade, dass das ganz frühe Aufstehen bei mir zum Glück eine gaaannnzzz seltene Ausnahme, aber dann unvermeidliche Ausnahme, ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. November 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2008)

Alter Langschläfer  Was macht denn dein Gewürzbike


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Alter Langschläfer  Was macht denn dein Gewürzbike



habt ihrs nicht gestern von seiner gurke gehabt?


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

ich muss schon sehr bitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich muss schon sehr bitten



gewürzgurke.....


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

das kann jetzt jeder behaupten


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

@ Wahltho wann hast Du Zeit? Zum Gewinde schneiden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> das kann jetzt jeder behaupten



 Genau!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> @ Wahltho wann hast Du Zeit? Zum Gewinde schneiden.



Voraussichtlich morgen abend nach 20:00 Uhr irgendwann


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2008)

Das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

So ich werde mich jetzt mal auf's Bike schwingen und Heimradeln


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich betone doch gerade, dass das ganz frühe Aufstehen bei mir zum Glück eine gaaannnzzz seltene Ausnahme, aber dann unvermeidliche Ausnahme, ist



Und wenn's in die Hose geht, kommt es am nächsten Tag in den Nachrichten, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und wenn's in die Hose geht, kommt es am nächsten Tag in den Nachrichten, oder?



So ähnlich 

Bin über Hofheim/Staufen heimgefahren, war noch eine schöne Runde zum Abschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (10. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ähnlich



Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du den Untergang der westlichen Zivilisation auch dieses Mal abgewendet hast.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du den Untergang der westlichen Zivilisation auch dieses Mal abgewendet hast.



Natürlich, Natürlich


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich, Natürlich



Ich hab' immer an Dich geglaubt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. November 2008)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab' immer an Dich geglaubt.



Ich natürlich auch an mich   

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2008)

Falls jemand eine neue Lampe sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2008)

moin moin moin.


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2008)

moin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moinmoin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2008)

Guten Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2008)

Heute war nach fast zwei Wochen mal wieder die schwarze Limousine ohne Chauffeur angesagt...


----------



## Hopi (11. November 2008)

Wahltho steht heute?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wahltho steht heute?



Sollte klappen 

Tretlagergehäuse planfräsen - richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (11. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sollte klappen
> 
> Tretlagergehäuse planfräsen - richtig?



 Gewindeschneider ist zuviel Farbe im Gewinde


----------



## wondermike (11. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wahltho steht heute?



Wie? Wo? Was steht bei wem?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie? Wo? Was steht bei wem?



ab nem gewissen alter fragt man sowas nimmer


----------



## ratte (11. November 2008)

Pahhh Neid der Besitzlosen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie? Wo? Was steht bei wem?



Also gestern ging's noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ab nem gewissen alter fragt man sowas nimmer



Ich schätz' mal so ab 90 sollte man mich das vllt. auch nicht mehr fragen


----------



## wondermike (11. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ab nem gewissen alter fragt man sowas nimmer



Pass bloß auf, Du Jungspund! Sonst kriegst Du eins mit dem Gehstock übergezogen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf, Du Jungspund! Sonst kriegst Du eins mit dem Gehstock übergezogen!





 komm doch


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2008)

mach dann mal heia ... heut steht bei mir nix mehr. obwohl, kommt ganz auf die träume an 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. November 2008)

Diese Jugend von heute...


----------



## Hopi (11. November 2008)

So, dank Doc Wahltho, ist das Baby im werden


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2008)

Aha, was wirds denn


----------



## Hopi (11. November 2008)

Hier ist der Nachwuchs im Hause Hops


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2008)

... sehr schön 

War mir wie immer ein Vergnügen auszuhelfen 

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## Hopi (11. November 2008)

Und wie ist das doooopppppppeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hier ist der Nachwuchs im Hause Hops
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 149760



wächst das noch 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Barden aus dem Norden


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2008)

moin


----------



## caroka (12. November 2008)

Moin moin,

Schönes Teil Hopi. Geht es jetzt unter die "Dirter". 

@Forenopi:

Den Nick merk ich mir.  

 Danke Iggi.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

Die versammelte Bikergilde vor der Zunahme an Unmenge eines leckeren, geschmolzenen und im Topf mit Brotstücken dargereichten Käses 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5297188&postcount=69


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Schönes Teil Hopi. Geht es jetzt unter die "Dirter".
> 
> ...



Ich fahre doch schon seit langem Dirt  Aber nun, wo die Flugratte das Flipper hat (besser gesagt wieder 2 Bikes im Hause sind) muss sie ran


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wächst das noch
> 
> moin



Nur um eine Kette, eine Bremse, 2 Griffe  und einen Sattel


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



das hätt ich ja nicht von dir erwartet...


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

Pah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. November 2008)

Uwe Du weißt doch  kleines diebisches Bergvolk


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

*Pah *


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

> Ich fahre doch schon seit langem Dirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Ihr fahrt jetzt also Tandem


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2008)

Klar  damit Sabine ein gefühl dafür bekommt ab wann sie in die Landung drücken muss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... die Flugratte...


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YvE-3N6mXXk  der Name passt doch


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2008)

servus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2008)

... sagt man immer zum Abschied und zwar leise


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... sagt man immer zum Abschied und zwar leise



nicht in unserer galaxy mein meister....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

Grace Jones ist Mega


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2008)

na Kinners hier ist ja wieder was los


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Forenopi:
> 
> Den Nick merk ich mir.
> 
> Danke Iggi.



Na warte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn ich Dich in die Finger kriege...


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

kommt gerade gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na warte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wen? den Forenopi?


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kommt gerade gut



Vorsicht! Die ist sogar noch älter als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

Siehste kann ja noch was werden mit der Karriere


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Die ist sogar noch älter als ich.



 Ich bin auch älter als Du


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin auch älter als Du



Dann bist Du wohl der Forenuropi.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

Alter Sack


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wen? den Forenopi?



Nee, das war an die Forenomi gerichtet.


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YvE-3N6mXXk  der Name passt doch



Faszinierend. Nach über 100 Jahren wurde im Taunus wieder eine neue Säugetierspezies entdeckt.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

Die tarnt sich aber auch ganz dolle und bei der Fortpflanzung wurde sie auch noch nie beobachtet


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...und bei der Fortpflanzung wurde sie auch noch nie beobachtet



Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

Es ist dunkel und die Kinderchen sind ja wohl im Bett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dann bist Du wohl der Forenuropi.



Könnte durchaus stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2008)

ohje
bald könnne wir hier en seniorentreff eröffnen


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ohje
> bald könnne wir hier en seniorentreff eröffnen



Genau. Da kannst Du dann Zivi machen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau. Da kannst Du dann Zivi machen.



bestens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2008)

Genau: Schneller Zivi


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau: Schneller Zivi



sei ruhig opa... sonst gibts kein essen


----------



## caroka (12. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee, das war an die Forenomi gerichtet.


Obacht 



wondermike schrieb:


> Genau. Da kannst Du dann Zivi machen.





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sei ruhig opa... sonst gibts kein essen


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

Hej Jungspunt, bring mir mal ein Bier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2008)

Guter Ansatz, ich denn auch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. November 2008)

moin !

frage an die kettenschaltungsfraktion :

mein rad war in der werkstatt, hat neue bremsen bekommen (hs33 ) und bei der gelegenheit wurde auch mal wieder die schaltung eingestellt.
zuvor ging nämlich vorne nix mehr zu schalten. brauchte ich ja auch nicht, da das große blatt für nach höchst und zurück reicht ...
jetzt geht wieder alles und kaum das man auf kleinere blätter schaltet, merkt man, dass das ritzel schon wieder verschlissen ist und teilweise die kette durchflutscht  vorne auf dem großen blatt passiert das nicht ! egal, in welchem ritzel hinten. auch nicht beim anfahren, wo man schon mehr kraft drauf bringt ...

bringt man denn in kleineren blättern gleich soviel power mehr aufs pedal, um vorwärts zu kommen oder woran liegt das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

Moin, moin !


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

Moin Moin, ein verschleiss der Kettenblätter macht sich meistens bemerkbar, wenn die Kette beim schalten auf den Kettenblättern hängen oder kleben bleibt. Das durchrutschen der Kette deutet eher auf steife Glieder (die der Kette ) hin, oder die Kette ist schon so in die länge gezogen und damit auch das grosse Blatt, dass sie nicht mehr auf die Zähne passt 

Achja Guten Morgen ihr Purschen 

und ich habe sauber verschlafen


----------



## wondermike (13. November 2008)

@Fux

Ich würde mal die Zugspannung checken. Meistens liegt's daran. Wenn das nicht hilft, hat der wahltho ein tolles Tool um den Ritzelverschleiß zu prüfen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> ... hat der wahltho ein tolles Tool um den Ritzelverschleiß zu prüfen...



 Extra für Dich gekauft Schatzi


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hej Jungspunt, bring mir mal ein Bier



für dich gibts höchstens en nieren und blasentee 

EDIT : moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

Blasen? 






Edit: Mahlzeit!


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2008)

gut das wir hier nicht versaut sind.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

Überhaupt nicht


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2008)

back to topic 



wondermike schrieb:


> @Fux
> 
> Ich würde mal die Zugspannung checken. Meistens liegt's daran. Wenn das nicht hilft, hat der wahltho ein tolles Tool um den Ritzelverschleiß zu prüfen...



der ritzelverschleiß wurde mir ja schon amtlich bestätigt. ich wundere mich lediglich darüber, dass ich das ganze nur in den kleineren kettenblättern merke. wenn ich vorne groß fahre, merke ich keinerlei anzeichen von verschleiß. alles schaltet wunderbar und nix flutscht da durch ... warum macht sich der verschleiß nicht auf dem großen blatt bemerkbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... dass ich das ganze nur in den kleineren kettenblättern merke...



Weniger Spannung auf der Kette


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2008)

also heute ist echt en gammeltag 
um halb 12 schule und um 13 uhr wieder aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also heute ist echt en gammeltag



Also so kann das ja nichts werden mit der Altersvorsorge


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5299311&postcount=1


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2008)

geilo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten und nur die noch Härteren kriegen die Gärtnerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. November 2008)

Moin Kinners


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

Moin Flughamster


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2008)

nein nein das war meine Frau


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

Dachte die ist die Flugratte


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2008)

Die knabbert auch alles an  liegt wohl daran das sie als Kind einen Hamster hatte  Und im vergleich zu meiner leichten Frau falle ich immer vom Himmel


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

Na hoffentlich ist an dir noch alles dran


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2008)

Geht so  aber ich hoffe auf die Genforschung  neue Teile braucht der Mensch


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

das dauert aber noch eine Weile mit der Genforschung 


JaJa diese Nager schon schlimm


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> back to topic
> der ritzelverschleiß wurde mir ja schon amtlich bestätigt. ich wundere mich lediglich darüber, dass ich das ganze nur in den kleineren kettenblättern merke. wenn ich vorne groß fahre, merke ich keinerlei anzeichen von verschleiß. alles schaltet wunderbar und nix flutscht da durch ... warum macht sich der verschleiß nicht auf dem großen blatt bemerkbar



selbst ist der fux !

es liegt nämlich gar nicht wirklich am extrem verschlissenen ritzel, sondern vielmehr am mittleren und kleinen kettenblatt.
die wurden anfang des jahres nämlich nicht erneuert, da ich unfähig war, die kurbel abzubekommen.

ergo halten wir folgendes fest : neues großes blatt, neue kette, neues ritzelpaket, altes kleines und mittleres blatt. die neuen komponenten harmonieren prima miteinander, da flutscht noch lange nix.
auf den anderen flutscht es nur vorne, weil die neue kette nicht zu den alten blättern passt !

pah !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

Psssst ...... die Berge ziehen ihre weissen Mützen auf


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Psssst ...... die Berge ziehen ihre weissen Mützen auf



Ja  welche 



Fux ist aber doch bekannt das man alles tauschen sollte! Weil sonst die Kette schneller auf den alten Blättern kaputt geht und diese dann auch die neuen Ritzel verschleißt. 

Also runter mit dem alten Kram


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> es liegt nämlich gar nicht wirklich am extrem verschlissenen ritzel, sondern vielmehr am mittleren und kleinen kettenblatt.
> die wurden anfang des jahres nämlich nicht erneuert, da ich unfähig war, die kurbel abzubekommen.



 Wirst Du auch schon senil?


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

die nicht weit von mir weg gelegenen  Aber die Lifte sind noch zu bis Dezember


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2008)

Du hast doch Schneeschuhe  als alter DHler kann ich Dir sagen, nur eine Abfahrt die Du dir selbst erlaufen hast, weißt Du auch zu würdigen 

Wir werden morgen wieder Richtung Neuss starten


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

HaHa , wollte am WE eine Tour machen, leider Tag der Familienrat .... Nächstes WE wird es wohle eine Tour geben. 

Wenn es so wäre 




brauch ich keinen S** mehr 

Achja die 


 
gabe es auch noch. Nun bin ich fast komplett  
Fehlt nur noch die bestellte Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HaHa , wollte am WE eine Tour machen, leider Tag der Familienrat .... Nächstes WE wird es wohle eine Tour geben.
> 
> Wenn es so wäre
> 
> ...



Wenn es mal so aussieht, gibst Du bescheid  dann brauchen wir auch keinen S.. an dem WE


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

dann habt ihr eh keine Kraft mehr dafür  dafür sorge ich dann schon


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Fux ist aber doch bekannt das man alles tauschen sollte! Weil sonst die Kette schneller auf den alten Blättern kaputt geht und diese dann auch die neuen Ritzel verschleißt.
> 
> Also runter mit dem alten Kram



wollte ich ja, aber hab die kurbel mangels werkzeug und know how damals nicht abbekommen -> daher ging nur das große blatt auszutauschen



wahltho schrieb:


> Wirst Du auch schon senil?



wieso


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2008)

Fux, dann muss man mal bei Doc Wahltho anrufen  Und wenn er mal nicht weiß ob links oder rechts, findet man es zusammen raus 




Stefan  ich glaube dafür sorgt unser derzeitige unsportlichkeit von ganz alleine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

Hörst du La Montanara
Die Berge sie grüßen dich
Hörst du mein Echo schallen
Und leise verhallen
Dort wo in blauer Ferne
Die Welten entschwinden
Möcht' ich dich wieder finden
Mein unvergessenes Glück 

Blau strahlt das Firmament
Von Ferne rauscht ein Wasserfall
Und durch die grünen Tannen
Bricht silbern das Licht
Doch meine Sehnsucht brennt
Im Klang alter Lieder
Laut hallt mein Echo wieder
Nur du hörst es nicht 

Weit sind die Schwalben
Nach Süden geflogen
Über die ewigen Berge und Täler
Und eine Wolke
Kam einsam gezogen
Doch wart' ich immer
Vergeblich auf dich


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2008)

ich glaub mir wird gerade schlecht


----------



## wondermike (13. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hörst du La Montanara
> Die Berge sie grüßen dich
> Hörst du mein Echo schallen
> Und leise verhallen
> ...



Fällt sowas nicht unter das Kriegswaffen-Kontrollgesetz?


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2008)

moin ihr omas und opas


----------



## ratte (13. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die knabbert auch alles an  liegt wohl daran das sie als Kind einen Hamster hatte


Moment mal.
Als Kind hatte ich derer vier und dann nochmal einen vor ein paar Jahren. 


mzaskar schrieb:


> JaJa diese Nager schon schlimm


Einspruch, die sind ziemlich knuffig. 

Ach ja, guten Abend zusammen.
Und auch schon fast wieder tschüssi. Immer diese Völlerei auf Meetings. Glücklicherweise brauche ich nachher nur heim stolpern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

N'abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend


N'abend 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin ihr omas und opas


Dir wird's lachen schon noch vergehen. Spätestens wenn Du nächstes Frühjahr mal mit mir radeln musst.

War mal bei Miss H. Ihr geht es ganz gut, bis auf die bevorstehende OP. 
The same procedure than last year.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2008)

gn8

... heut is ziemlich voll der mond


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> War mal bei Miss H. Ihr geht es ganz gut, bis auf die bevorstehende OP. The same procedure than last year.



  Lass' uns mal telefonieren 


GN8


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2008)

moin !

viel nebel, wenig sicht und ziemlich frisch heute früh.
glatt ist es zwar nicht, dennoch müssen laternenparker heute erst mal eis kratzen.

wünsche einen schönen tag und gute fahrt


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusplauscher und Taunusplauscherinnen, liebe Kinder 

Ich wünschen einen fantastischen A******wochenabschluss, einen guten Start ins Wochenende, freie Trails und viel Spass


----------



## caroka (14. November 2008)

Moin moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> Lass' uns mal telefonieren
> ....






mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusplauscher und Taunusplauscherinnen, liebe Kinder
> 
> Ich wünschen einen fantastischen A******wochenabschluss, einen guten Start ins Wochenende, freie Trails und viel Spass



Da hat jemand gute Laune. Was'n los?


----------



## caroka (14. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> viel nebel, wenig sicht und ziemlich frisch heute früh.
> glatt ist es zwar nicht, dennoch müssen laternenparker heute erst mal eis kratzen.
> ...



Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Ich war heute nämlich schon laufen. *hebdenkopfundguggganzstolz*


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Ich war heute nämlich schon laufen. *hebdenkopfundguggganzstolz*



was hast du gesehen  man sieht doch vor lauter nebel nix 

laufen  -> falsches forum


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2008)

Ich laufe auch jeden Morgen ...... Vom Schlafgemach zu den Toilettenanlagen  

btw. gibt das auch Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2008)

Moin 

Ich bin heute irgendwie müde und werde mir wieder die schwarze Limousine ohne Chauffeur gönnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich laufe auch jeden Morgen ...... Vom Schlafgemach zu den Toilettenanlagen
> 
> btw. gibt das auch Punkte



Wenn Du für den Weg 15 Minuten brauchst


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2008)

Bei meinen weitläufigen Liegenschaften sollte das drin sein


----------



## Hopi (14. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> 
> Dir wird's lachen schon noch vergehen. Spätestens wenn Du nächstes Frühjahr mal mit mir radeln musst.
> ...



ich dachte das wäre alles gut gegangen?


----------



## Hopi (14. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> dennoch müssen laternenparker heute erst mal eis kratzen.
> 
> :



üsccchhhh   nüüüüssssssccccchhh 

 WEBASTO


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2008)

Hoi Caro, sach mal schöne Grüsse an Missy 

und sollte wer im Saarland rumturnen, vorsicht ich bin da auch unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> glatt ist es zwar nicht, dennoch müssen laternenparker heute erst mal eis kratzen.



 Ich sag' nur: Standheizung


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> üsccchhhh   nüüüüssssssccccchhh
> 
> WEBASTO





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sag' nur: Standheizung



doppelweicheier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> doppelweicheier



Lieber Doppelweichei als Scheibenkratzer


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> 
> Dir wird's lachen schon noch vergehen. Spätestens wenn Du nächstes Frühjahr mal mit mir radeln musst.
> ...



wirst schon sehn, wie alt du dann aussiehst


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich laufe auch jeden Morgen ...... Vom Schlafgemach zu den Toilettenanlagen
> 
> btw. gibt das auch Punkte



bitte wie lang läufst du zum Klo ????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2008)

N'abend, was geht denn so


----------



## caroka (14. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wirst schon sehn, wie alt du dann aussiehst



Guter Konter.... Diese Jungspunte


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend, was geht denn so



Nich' mehr viel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Durfte heute schon um 6 aufstehen, wegen einem Kundentermin bei dem ich dann eine volle Viertelstunde lang präsentieren durfte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nich' mehr viel.



Seh' ich auch so 

@Caro (& Alterum): Wie sieht es am w/e so prinzipiell mit Biken aus?

@All: GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro (& Alterum): Wie sieht es am w/e so prinzipiell mit Biken aus?



schlecht. muß heute nach _heusenstamm_, beim umzug einer freundin helfen. wenn ich dann schon mal da bin ... 

morgen geht nur vormittag bis max. 12 uhr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin



N'abend...

mal wieder sehr gesprächig unsere Taunusplauscherjugend


----------



## Miss H (15. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> War mal bei Miss H. Ihr geht es ganz gut, bis auf die bevorstehende OP.
> The same procedure than last year.



Kennt mich einer noch?

Ja, gut gesagt, same procedure than last year - nur diesmal ist es rechts und ich bin doch Rechtshänder, wahrscheinlich die Spätfolgen meiner unendlich vielen Stürze, bevor ich mit Euch gefahren bin.  Das MRT hat in der rechten Schulter einen Riß der Supraspnatus bestätigt und der Arzt meinte, dass das nicht allein zusammenwächst - als hab ich den nächsten freien Termin gewählt - 19.11. - genau wie letztes Jahr. Ihr könnt ja mal leise an mich denken...

Dann kann ich nur sagen, bis Janur - dann  gehts voll wieder los.

 ich denke an Euch alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2008)

Missy Du treulose Tomate... 

dass Du Dich überhaupt nochmal meldest   

Alles Gute jedenfalls für Deine OP


----------



## wondermike (15. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alles Gute jedenfalls für Deine OP



Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2008)

auch ich wünsche alles gute für die OP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> auch ich wünsche alles gute für die OP!



schließe mich dessen an 
wird schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2008)

Gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2008)

Guten Morgen miteinander


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2008)

na forenuropa so früh schon aus den federn??? 




bin dann mal reifen wechseln....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2008)

... senile Bettflucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> na forenuropa so früh schon aus den federn???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok hab dann doch keine reifen gewechselt....--> chronische Faulheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2008)

... oh, der junge Padawan übt sich in der hohen Kunst des Selbstzitates


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ok hab dann doch keine reifen gewechselt....--> chronische Faulheit



so
ist doch eher ein chronischer Fall von ,,ich weiß nicht was ich will,,
hab jetzt doch die anderen Reifen drauf....


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2008)

tschüss ...
jetzt gehts ab in de Hochtaunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2008)

Krass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tschüss ...
> jetzt gehts ab in de Hochtaunus



... und bei mir auf den Spin-Trainer


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Krass


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2008)

also ich muss sagen....
war feucht heute 
und richtig dreckig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen....
> war feucht heute
> und richtig dreckig



so richtig feucht und extrem dreckig


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2008)

Ferkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2008)

mal ne frage...
hat jemand von euch hier ein handy günstig abzugeben??
meins ist heute aufgrund eines übermäßigen sauberkeitswahn seitens meiner mutter in badewanne abgesoffen....


----------



## Hopi (16. November 2008)

Nehme mal Karte und Akku raus und leg das Handy auf die Heizung. Normal überleben die selbst so eine Vergewaltigung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen


----------



## Hopi (16. November 2008)

moin Tho von Wahl


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2008)

@hopi : jetzt heisst es "moin" 

wetterbericht : eigentlich unspektakulär und langweilig, wären da nicht die netten mitmenschen in ihren limousinen ohne chauffeur (dafür wahrscheinlich aber mit standheizung), die einem trotz weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung übern haufen fahren wollen


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nehme mal Karte und Akku raus und leg das Handy auf die Heizung. Normal überleben die selbst so eine Vergewaltigung



moin


leider hat mein handy diese vergewaltigung nicht überstanden 
also weiterhin auf der suche nach einem neuen..


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Guten Morgen lieber Plauscherinnen und Plauscher sowie alle Weihnachtsbäume 

Nach einem feuchten Wochenende in heimatlichen Gefilden steht der Sinn mir nach einer angenehmen Fahrt in der hiesigen Schnellkutsche, welche in ihrer roten Farbe so nett aussehen mag 

Edit: Nehme doch mein wildes, kupferfarbenes Ross  

Wir wünschen den netten Mitleserinnen und Mitlesern eine angenehme Wochenfrühphase


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

Guten Morgen meine Lieben 



wissefux schrieb:


> wetterbericht : eigentlich unspektakulär und langweilig, wären da nicht die netten mitmenschen in ihren limousinen ohne chauffeur (dafür wahrscheinlich aber mit standheizung), die einem trotz weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung übern haufen fahren wollen



  

Ich war es jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Moin Kinners  

man tut mir der A....... weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> man tut mir der A....... weh



Was hast Du denn getrieben?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2008)

moin moin ihr alle!


----------



## wondermike (17. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn getrieben?



Da wollen wir jetzt mal wirklich nicht spekulieren....


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Frontflip ohne Bike  mit einer saubern Kopf - Arsch Landung. Kurz vorm Sprung vom Pedal gerutscht  wenn dein Hauptgewicht plötzlich auf dem Lenker ist, wird das Bike zum Katapult. Aber ich habe wenigstens noch den Arsch ca. 3m weit bekommen 

Naja mein Helm ist etwas mitgenommen (mein A...) auch, aber der Spot und die Leute dort waren super. Den rest des Tages gab es dann keinen Sturz mehr(von mir), nur die eine oder andere Einlage, bei der, den andern ab und an die Luft weg blieb (front manual landing usw.  ).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da wollen wir jetzt mal wirklich nicht spekulieren....



Ich spekulier' aber so gerne


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Dachte ihr wared in den nördlichen Gefilden des Staates, nördlich von meinen Gefilden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Waren wir doch auch  Samstag Neuss, Sonntag Witten. Neuss war aber schon sehr voll  ab jetzt nur noch Berge  Und Witten war sehr lustig  auch wenn sich dort die Welt schneller dreht  kamm mir zumindest so vor.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Sonntag Witten. ...  Und Witten war sehr lustig  auch wenn sich dort die Welt schneller dreht  kamm mir zumindest so vor...



Was gab's denn in Witten?


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was gab's denn in Witten?



Den DH Spot, auf dem ich meinen Freiflug hatte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Den DH Spot, auf dem ich meinen Freiflug hatte



Gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit der dort ansässigen Bike-Schule?


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Jaein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Jaein



 Danke für diese eindeutige Aussage


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Also um es genau zu sagen, ein Teil des Teams war gestern auch dort  war aber nur ein lustiger Spot treff. Also nicht Lehrgang oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also um es genau zu sagen, ein Teil des Teams war gestern auch dort  war aber nur ein lustiger Spot treff. Also nicht Lehrgang oder so



Na also, geht doch  

 Merci!


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Warum? wolltest Du einen Lehrgang  den kann ich Dir an der Rinne auch geben! Inkl. Stuntschulung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Warum? wolltest Du einen Lehrgang  den kann ich Dir an der Rinne auch geben! Inkl. Stuntschulung



Nönö - Wollte nur Wissen, ob ich richtig kombiniert habe 

Apropos: Die Rinne wird doch jetzt 'eh plattgemacht, oder?    (  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Möglich! Aber selbst wenn, wäre der für dich Interessante Teil noch da. (die Trails)


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

bei mir geht es am Wochenende hier hin  Wenn es Wetter passt 

Das ist dort, wo der Fux an der Wand hing


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

will auch


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist dort, wo der Fux an der Wand hing


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Schick dir ein Bild  oder frag Ratte


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Was der Fux hing dort an der Wand


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .... frag Ratte


 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Schick dir ein Bild


mach das mal ...


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was der Fux hing dort an der Wand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

Der arme Fux!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. November 2008)

immer auf die randgruppen


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

jo, der arme Fux! Platt, Matsch usw.


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Voilà - le fux an der wand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)




----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Und dabei haben wir dem Fux immer gesagt "nicht auf der Strasse fahren, nicht auf der Strasse"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

... und was macht der Fux: Er fährt auf der Strasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

dies ist mit den anderen beiden Kollegen an der Wand geschehen


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

der arme Fux  hat er denn geschmeckt?


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

der Fux, weiss nicht, aber die Wurst und die Rösti waren lecker


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2008)




----------



## wissefux (17. November 2008)

ein rattenfell hätte sich aber auch gut an der wand gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Die war zu schnell


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Wenn ich es Ihr über die Ohren gezogen habe, werde ich drüber nachdenken  Bis jetzt ist die kleine Ratte aber soooooo lieb  und hätte wohl mehr Gründe, kleine Hopis an die Wand zu nageln


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Süssholzraspler schönwettermacher

Haste was angestellt


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Nööö nicht wirklich  Sabine ist eh im NL  bis morgen hätte ich da nix zu befürchten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein rattenfell hätte sich aber auch gut an der wand gemacht





Hopi schrieb:


> Wenn ich es Ihr über die Ohren gezogen habe, werde ich drüber nachdenken  Bis jetzt ist die kleine Ratte aber soooooo lieb  und hätte wohl mehr Gründe, kleine Hopis an die Wand zu nageln



Wie: Die Ratte hat ein Fell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so richtig feucht und extrem dreckig



Von was redet Ihr da, tse,tse,tse.......und dann auch noch zusammen.


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)




----------



## caroka (17. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Wie Dir ging das nicht durch den Sinn? 
Was soll ich nur von mir halten?


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

eigentlich nicht wirklich


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2008)

Caro du Ferkel! und das in DEM alter


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Alter schützt vor Dingenskirschen nicht


----------



## wondermike (17. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie: Die Ratte hat ein Fell?







caroka schrieb:


> Von was redet Ihr da, tse,tse,tse.......und dann auch noch zusammen.



Wir sollten den Thread umbenennen in "Allgemeiner Plausch Fred wo es immer nur um das Eine geht".


----------



## caroka (17. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Caro du Ferkel! und das in DEM alter


Je oller...........



wondermike schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Thread umbenennen in "Allgemeiner Plausch Fred wo es immer nur um das Eine geht".


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

ums biken 

gehe mal die Wäsche aufhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. November 2008)

Und ich einen Stock höher......dort wartet ein Weinchen auf mich.


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

tststs was soll man(n) da wieder denken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ums biken



Na klar


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Also ist doch klar oder 

Sach mal (wahltho) welchen Akku hast du an deiner Lupine, und wie lange brennt die Betty auf Vollast damit??? 
Mein NiMH Akku der Pasubio macht solangsam aber sicher schlapp....und ich werde mir wohl noch einen neuen Akku zulegen und später dann mal einen anderen (Betty od. Wilma) Brenner.


----------



## wondermike (17. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sach mal (wahltho) welchen Akku hast du an ...



Jetzt versuch doch nicht vom Thema abzulenken!


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

ist mir ernst damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Schweizerisch für Fortgeschrittene 

und nocheins

und weil es so schön ist, noch eins

das letzte, versprochen


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Ich gehe etwas träumen  

Gud´s Nächtle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sach mal (wahltho) welchen Akku hast du an deiner Lupine, und wie lange brennt die Betty auf Vollast damit???



Für die Betty habe ich den grossen Flaschenakku Original von Lupine (13,8 Ah Stunden oder so ähnlich). Wie lange die Betty damit unter "Vollast" tatsächlich maximal brennt habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Wie lange sie damit brennen sollte müsste ich ausrechnen oder nachschauen. Ich empfehle aber eher den Eigenbau. Ich habe mir so einen 12Ah-Akku in einer Original Lupine Flasche für die Tesla für ca. 80 Euronen gebastelt 

Gute Nacht Zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Aus tiefem Schlaf erwacht und viel zu kurz war diese Nacht, doch jetzt vergesst erst mal die Sorgen, ich wünsche einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen!


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Hmmm selbstbau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusamenn


----------



## ratte (18. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein rattenfell hätte sich aber auch gut an der wand gemacht


 



Hopi schrieb:


> Wenn ich es Ihr über die Ohren gezogen habe, werde ich drüber nachdenken  Bis jetzt ist die kleine Ratte aber soooooo lieb  und hätte wohl mehr Gründe, kleine Hopis an die Wand zu nageln





Hopi schrieb:


> Nööö nicht wirklich  Sabine ist eh im NL  bis morgen hätte ich da nix zu befürchten


 Na warte. Sollten wir jemals (wieder) in diese Hütte kommen, bekommt der Fux Gesellschaft. 

@zaskar
Wann können wir vorbei kommen? 

Ach ja,
guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2008)

... der Hopi macht sich bestimmt gut neben dem Fux an der Wand


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Hmmm, das würde ich auch gerne sehen 

Ich prüfe mal die Schneebeschaffenheit und die Schneemenge und sage bescheid


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... der Hopi macht sich bestimmt gut neben dem Fux an der Wand



Bei meinem Gewicht kommen die Nägel aus der Wand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2008)

Wir nehmen einfach Schwerlastdübel von Fischer


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bei meinem Gewicht kommen die Nägel aus der Wand


 
Mach dir mal keine Sorgen um die Nägel oder um die Wand. Du fällst uns schon nicht runter. Wir werden dich schon entsprechend (Schwerlastdübel) befestigen.


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2008)

zur not halt ich dich noch fest, ich häng ja schon bombenfest an der wand


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

das nenne ich mal ein Angebot


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2008)

Moin Moin!


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Gibt es von der Jugend noch andere Aussagen als "moin" oder "moin moin"


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es von der Jugend noch andere Aussagen als "moin" oder "moin moin"



na du alter sack 


pardon, das musste jetzt sein


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Vorsich junger Padawan sonst ueberhol ich dich mit meinem Rolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vorsich junger Padawan sonst ueberhol ich dich mit meinem Rolli



Nö, er schiebt den Rolli und Du hast die Reitpeitsche


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Dann doch lieber vorne anspannen, dann treffe ich mit der Peitsche auch besser


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

So ich verabscchiede mich mal in die Nacht 

"Die Sonne strahlt. Ein feiner Schleier glitzernden Schneestaubs senkt sich nach 
den kuÌhnen SchwuÌngen. Der schnelle Atem blaÌst WoÌlkchen ins kuÌhle Blau des 
Himmels. Der Blick schweift zu den Gipfeln mit dem ewigen Schnee. Das Herz 
klopft. Es gibt ihn noch, den Winter wie im Bilderbuch."

Ich freu mich darauf


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2008)

moin

am freitag kommt der winter erst mal zu uns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2008)

moin, moin 

Über den prognostizierten Wintereinbruch freue ich mich gar nicht


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

Der Mond ist weg, der Tag erwacht .... Guten Morgen in die Welt gelacht 

Freue mich auf den Winter juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2008)

moin moin...
also schlecht wäre es nicht so ein kleiner Wintereinbruch...
wenn das so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle fahr ich am SOnntag mim bike aufn Feldí


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

auja Schneeballschlacht machen und Caro einseifen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Mond ist weg, der Tag erwacht .... Guten Morgen in die Welt gelacht



An Dir ist ja echt ein Poet verloren gegangen


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

Endlich jemand der dies erkennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Endlich jemand der dies erkennt



Aber mehr Po als et


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)




----------



## wondermike (19. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber mehr Po als et



Und dieses laute, ratternde Geräusch? Das ist Goethe, der sich im Grab umdreht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und dieses laute, ratternde Geräusch? Das ist Goethe, der sich im Grab umdreht!



Und von dem Geräusch wird dann auch noch nebenan der alte Schiller wach


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

Na wartet ihr mal ab wenn ich mal wieder in die Frankfurter Bezirke komme, ich werde euch auf der ganzen Fahrt durch den Taunus selbst gedichtete Gedichte zum besten geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na wartet ihr mal ab wenn ich mal wieder in die Frankfurter Bezirke komme, ich werde euch auf der ganzen Fahrt durch den Taunus selbst gedichtete Gedichte zum besten geben



Am Popo: Was ist eigentlich aus der vor einigen Wochen ins Gespräch gebrachten Besuchsabsicht geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

Immo sieht es stark nach jahreszietlich, korrekter sportlicher Betätigung aus  ... 
Ich war am letzten WE erst bei meinen Eltern, daher weiss ich noch nicht so genau wann ich vorbeikomme. Es kann gut sein, dass es ein Wochenende im Dezember ist, damit ich auch noch den Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt besuchen kann


----------



## wondermike (19. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na wartet ihr mal ab wenn ich mal wieder in die Frankfurter Bezirke komme, ich werde euch auf der ganzen Fahrt durch den Taunus selbst gedichtete Gedichte zum besten geben



Sofern Du vor lauter Hinterherhecheln noch Luft hast...


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

Pah

da komm ich halt mit dem Flyer  das hat Elektroantrieb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> da komm ich halt mit dem Flyer  das hat Elektroantrieb



Nimm' gleich 'nen getunten Rolli mit E-Antrieb, dann ist der Iggi auch arbeitslos


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

Aber der Iggy muss doch arbeiten, damit ich meine Rente bekomme 

obwohl er könnte dann ja meinen Garten umgraben während ich an der netten jungen AuPair Dame grabe


----------



## wondermike (19. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> obwohl er könnte dann ja meinen Garten umgraben während ich an der netten jungen AuPair Dame grabe



Dass Du da mit Deinen po-etischen Ergüssen (ähem!) viel Erfolg hast würde ich aber stark bezweifeln.


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

Ist doch egal, sie wird eh nur eine andere Sprache verstehen *hähähähähä*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dass Du da mit Deinen po-etischen Ergüssen (ähem!) viel Erfolg hast würde ich aber stark bezweifeln.



*hüstel* *hüstel* *hüstel*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Moin,

na immerhin nicht mehr nur ein-, sondern immerhin schon viersilbig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na immerhin nicht mehr nur ein-, sondern immerhin schon viersilbig



da kannst du mal sehen 

Ich bin grade am überlegen ob ich mir nicht auch lieber einen LiIon Akku zulegen sollte, finde den Bleiklotz doch etwas unpraktisch, hast du nen Zellen-Tip und kannst mir verraten wie du das Problem der ansprechenden Überlast-Schutzschaltung beim Einschalten starker Lampen umgehst?


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2008)

ich bin heute mit den silben mal spendabel....

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... hast du nen Zellen-Tip und kannst mir verraten wie du das Problem der ansprechenden Überlast-Schutzschaltung beim Einschalten starker Lampen umgehst?



Ich habe für meinen Selbstbauakku 7,4 V Canon Li-Ion-Akkus mit integrierter Schutzschaltung verwendet und keine Probleme, wenn ich den Akku mit meiner grossen Betty betreibe, will sagen die Schutzschaltung spricht nicht an, wenn ich die Betty einschalte.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2008)

laaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe für meinen Selbstbauakku 7,4 V Canon Li-Ion-Akkus mit integrierter Schutzschaltung verwendet und keine Probleme, wenn ich den Akku mit meiner grossen Betty betreibe, will sagen die Schutzschaltung spricht nicht an, wenn ich die Betty einschalte.



hm, was zieht deine Betty denn beim Einschalten? Ich hab bisher gelesen das so ne 20w Halogen beim Einschalten mehr braucht als die integrierten Schutzschaltungen abkönnen...
Die Canonakkus hab ich auch im Auge, für 9 7,4v/6,5Ah beim Shop erscheinen die echt günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,591448,00.html

am WE geht die Post ab 
opis's vergesst die spikes nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hm, was zieht deine Betty denn beim Einschalten? Ich hab bisher gelesen das so ne 20w Halogen beim Einschalten mehr braucht als die integrierten Schutzschaltungen abkönnen...
> Die Canonakkus hab ich auch im Auge, für 9 7,4v/6,5Ah beim Shop erscheinen die echt günstig



Keine Ahnung was die Betty zieht, bei den Akkus gibt es aber auch massive Qualitätsunterschiede.Würde nicht unbedingt die billigsten  Dinger nehmen. Ich werde morgen mal den Link zu meiner Quelle in der E-Bucht raussuchen, die wurden schon öfters verwendet und für gut befunden.

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,591448,00.html
> 
> am WE geht die Post ab
> opis's vergesst die spikes nicht



Das Sportgerät welches am Wochenende von mir bewegt werden wird, benötigt keine Spikes, es hat eine Kante oder zwei


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2008)

moin



mzaskar schrieb:


> Das Sportgerät welches am Wochenende von mir bewegt werden wird, benötigt keine Spikes, es hat eine Kante oder zwei



welches hat denn nur eine kante 

wetter : mild und trocken 

kaum zu glauben, dass es morgen richtig wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2008)

Moin 

soll ja heute schon evtl. Regen geben.


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2008)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2008)

Die Weisheit des Tages: 

"Wer am Morgen verknittert aufsteht, hat am Tag die besten Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten!"


----------



## Hopi (20. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Weisheit des Tages:
> 
> "Wer am Morgen verknittert aufsteht, hat am Tag die besten Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten!"



flach, aber gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Weisheit des Tages:
> 
> "Wer am Morgen verknittert aufsteht, hat am Tag die besten Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten!"



  Nicht schlecht


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Weisheit des Tages:
> 
> "Wer am Morgen verknittert aufsteht, hat am Tag die besten Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten!"





Hopi schrieb:


> flach, aber gut





wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht





mußt damit mal ins ktwr zur "erkenntnis des tages"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2008)

Mach ich doch glatt


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2008)

innovativer Wetterbericht  
*Die Prognosen für die nächsten Tage*





*Samstag*
Winterwetter - optimal um sich mit Freunden zu Raclette zu treffen!
*Temperaturen:*
Davos (Min):
Davos (Max):
-10 bis -6°
-5°



*Sonntag*
Keine Sonne und klirrende Kälte laden ein, den Tag in der heissen Badewanne abzuschliessen.
*Temperaturen:*
Davos (Min):
Davos (Max):
-13 bis -9°
-7°

Ob ich dem Folge leisten werde weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit dem Au-Pair von Nebenan?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2008)

Da tun sich doch glatt für den Einen oder Anderen neue berufliche Opportunitäten auf:

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,591393,00.html


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2008)

schön warm und feucht


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2008)

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Der-Pinguin-im-Gummiboot-24681189

Weiss nicht ob ich mich mit dem Appetithäppchen, an Bord des Schlauchbootes, wohlgefühlt hätte


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. November 2008)

ei gude wie!

nicht so wortkarg iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2008)

das sagst du???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Eyh Mann, erzähl hier doch keine Romane!


----------



## ratte (20. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Der-Pinguin-im-Gummiboot-24681189
> 
> Weiss nicht ob ich mich mit dem Appetithäppchen, an Bord des Schlauchbootes, wohlgefühlt hätte



Knuffiges Federvieh, bin ansonsten ganz Deiner Meinung.


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Der-Pinguin-im-Gummiboot-24681189
> 
> Weiss nicht ob ich mich mit dem Appetithäppchen, an Bord des Schlauchbootes, wohlgefühlt hätte



irgendwie hab ich im hinterkopf, dass es grob zwei "arten" von orcas gibt : die einen sind spezialisiert auf fisch und stellen für menschen keine gefahr da. das sind wohl die, mit denen in den großen aquarien gespielt wird (was ich wiederum nicht so toll finde ...)

die anderen sind quasi fleischfresser und somit auch dem menschen gefährlich. da pinguin eindeutig unter fleisch fällt (da geflügel ), hätte es durchaus für die menschen in dem bootchen gefährlich werden können. auch ohne pinguin. so ein kleines boot ist für einen orca null problem, um an die häppchen ranzukommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2008)

... ich hätte auch Schi§§ gehabt als Snack der Orcas zu enden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2008)

SO, ich sach mal GN8 

Morgen ist Frei-Tag, trifft sich gut angesichts des für Morgen angesagten meteorologischen Weltuntergangs in Weiss


----------



## wondermike (20. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> SO, ich sach mal GN8
> 
> Morgen ist Frei-Tag, trifft sich gut angesichts des für Morgen angesagten meteorologischen Weltuntergangs in Weiss



Schön für Dich. 

Rat' mal, wer morgen zur A***** muss und noch die Sommerreifen drauf hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2008)

gn8 ihr säcke


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schön für Dich.
> 
> Rat' mal, wer morgen zur A***** muss und noch die Sommerreifen drauf hat?



hast doch noch zeit bis morgen


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2008)

moin



wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen ist Frei-Tag, trifft sich gut angesichts des für Morgen angesagten meteorologischen Weltuntergangs in Weiss



dito 



wondermike schrieb:


> Rat' mal, wer morgen zur A***** muss und noch die Sommerreifen drauf hat?



ist ja auch ne völlig neue erkenntnis, dass es im november schneien kann 
gerade du als hinterwäldler aus dem hohen taunus solltest das doch schon im laufe deines lebens mal erlebt haben, oder


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

Moin 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gn8 ihr säcke



Wenn schon dann bitte: "gn8 ihr *alten *säcke" - Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2008)

Hoi


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hai



wo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hai





wissefux schrieb:


> wo



Ich dachte Orca


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte Orca



nee, pinguin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hai





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte Orca





wissefux schrieb:


> nee, pinguin



Was denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2008)

Ich versuche mich gerade beim entfalten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2008)

ei gude wie! Projektwoche is ne prima Erfindung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2008)

@ wahltho:  hast du den Link gefunden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

Ich schau' gleich mal


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2008)

nicht hai hoi  oder Heu  





boah, mir ist schlecht :kotz:

waiting for UPS to pick up my IPhone and replace it with a new one 

lalalalalalala

ich geh mal brötchen holen

lalalalalalala

draussen ist es scheusslich


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich gerade beim entfalten



warum  so zerknittert heute früh


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> draussen ist es scheusslich



bei uns auch ... bestimmt noch viel scheusslicher als bei dir 

waiting for die post bringen the brandnew singstar "abba" 

blöder weise hab ich mir was eingefangen und kann das gar nicht richtig testen


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2008)

Ich sag nichts


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> waiting for die post bringen the brandnew singstar "abba"



ding dong, ding dong wer steht da vor der tür 

es ist der postilion und bringt den singstar mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2008)

Noch ein Schüttelreimreimer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> draussen ist es scheusslich



Das kannst Du aber laut sagen  

Gerade ein Gewittersturm jetzt wieder Sonne...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho:  hast du den Link gefunden?



Forum verliert nichts, war im Plausch-Fred, Teil 3: Klick!


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. November 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. November 2008)

Feldberg ist weiß!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopi (21. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Feldberg ist weiß!!!!!!!



da fehlen noch ca. 20 - 30 cm  also ich fände ja so um die 50 cm gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

... und ich hätte jetzt gern so um die 18 Grad und trocken draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich hätte jetzt gern so um die 18 Grad und trocken draussen



In fbh fängt es auch gerade an zu schneien


----------



## Hopi (21. November 2008)

ach Wahltho Du bekommst bestimmt deine 18 grad  MINUS


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

... ich bräuchte bei Gelegenheit mal die Hilfe eine Fotoprofis, der mir mal einige Fragen zur digitalen Bildbearbeitung beantwortet


----------



## Hopi (21. November 2008)

Klar! 
wann soll ich kommen ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. November 2008)

hier sind die autos und teils die bäume weiß


----------



## Hopi (21. November 2008)

Auf der Webcam sah es auch schon sehr schön aus, nur es reicht noch nicht zum Spaß haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

... in fbh bleibt es nocht nicht liegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Klar!
> wann soll ich kommen ?



Vllt. kommende Woche an einem Abend?


----------



## Hopi (21. November 2008)

na dann kannst Du immer noch die Runde ums Haus machen also Hausrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. kommende Woche an einem Abend?



mhmm die Woche wird schwer habe viele >Termine  die in den Abend rein gehen. Wie wäre es am WE ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> mhmm die Woche wird schwer habe viele >Termine  die in den Abend rein gehen. Wie wäre es am WE ?



Dieses w/e oder das Kommende?

Dieses w/e ginge Sonntag abend, aber das sollten wir vllt. vom Wetter abhängig machen, ich rede nachher mal mit A. vllt. liesse sich ja für Sonntag abend generell was organisieren mit A., Radde, Caro, etc...


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2008)

Hier schneit es (noch) nicht


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2008)

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Schluss-mit-lustig-27057961


----------



## ratte (21. November 2008)

N'Abend,
schon jemand eingeschneit?
In Höchst flockte es gerade nur ein wenig zwischen den Regentropfen. In den Nachrichten kam allerdings, dass die Straßen rund um den Feldi für Personenkraftverkehr gesperrt sind. Sturmschäden oder Schnee


----------



## wondermike (21. November 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> schon jemand eingeschneit? ...



Na ja, nach der Panik, die die Wetterheinis verbreitet haben, war das ja heute fast enttäuschend. Ich war aber trotzdem froh, als ich heute daheim war. Hier ist jedenfalls bis auf ein paar Flocken noch nix vom Winter zu sehen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, nach der Panik, die die Wetterheinis verbreitet haben, war das ja heute fast enttäuschend. Ich war aber trotzdem froh, als ich heute daheim war. Hier ist jedenfalls bis auf ein paar Flocken noch nix vom Winter zu sehen.



bei uns ist puderzucker... eben ur auf autos wiesen un dächern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, nach der Panik, die die Wetterheinis verbreitet haben, war das ja heute fast enttäuschend.



Stimmt, hier ist bisher auch nicht viel passiert


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, hier ist bisher auch nicht viel passiert



oh doch 

der schei$$ sturm hat mir zwei sichtschutz-pflanzkübel von der terrasse geweht und einen dabei zerstört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2008)

mir hats heut wenig Spass gemacht draussen zu sein (zwischen 15uhr und 18uhr), wind, nieselregen, schneeregen und zum Schluss war die komplette Holzbühne eine Eisfläche zum hin und her rutschen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

Gn8


----------



## maverick65 (22. November 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> schon jemand eingeschneit?


 
eingeschneit noch nicht, bei uns flockt es gerade lustig . ich zieh dann mal die winterreifen auf die arbeitswegschwuchtel: racing ralph. vorher schwalbe hurricane... 

Gruß Mav


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2008)

morgen 
eingeschneit 
alles weiß hier


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen
> eingeschneit
> alles weiß hier



3 mal zustimm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2008)

moin 

Hier liegt auch etwas Schnee und es windet ziemlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2008)

So sieht's gerade Richtung Feldi aus:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2008)

Auf dem Alden liegt Schnee:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2008)

Hab' beim Spin-Trainern gerade "8 Blickwinkel" geschaut, echt ein superspannender Film


----------



## CannondaleENO (22. November 2008)

Weiß jemand wie lang des steuerrohr vom Neuen Ns Bikes majesty ist in cm bitte? mfg Eno


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## caroka (22. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> auja Schneeballschlacht machen und Caro einseifen



Das erinnert mich an meine Jugend.  
Durch die Straßen gezogen, Lampen ausgetreten -nein würde ich niemals tun- und abwechselnd in die verschneiten Gebüsche geworfen und eingeseift.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an meine Jugend.
> Durch die Straßen gezogen, Lampen ausgetreten -nein würde ich niemals tun- und abwechselnd in die verschneiten Gebüsche geworfen und eingeseift.



mich auch an meine


----------



## caroka (22. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mich auch an meine



Eieiei, auch so verdorben.


----------



## CannondaleENO (22. November 2008)

http://08261.myminicity.com/   allle mal drauf klicken ! danke !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2008)

N'abend Leute, morgen soll es ja so richtig Schnee geben.

Ich habe vorhin gehört, im Hochtaunus seien Strassen heute noch wegen Waldbruchgefahr gesperrt gewesen, ob eine Hochtaunustour morgen so eine gute Idee ist, weiss ich daher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2008)

hmmm, @ Caro

würde dich ja gerne mal einseifen  komm doch mal in die Schweiz 


und ich habe so etwas  nnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gemacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2008)

Moin 

Hier in fbh fängt es gerade an fein zu schneien...


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

so ne schei$$e 

wollte mich grade für ne taunus tour fertig machen. aber das ist mir deutlich zu feucht von oben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2008)

Ich werde heute auch wieder den Spin-Trainer bemühen.

Nachher werde ich mal für den Weg zur A***** den Winterlaufradsatz auf das kleine Rote schrauben


----------



## ratte (23. November 2008)

Juten Morgen,
bei den Bedingungen da draußen:
Noch irgendjemand Interesse an einem Satz Schwalbe IceSpiker? Nagelneu (wenn man vom Kaufdatum absieht ).

Man man man, 
da wollte man zumindest mal einen kleinen Schneespaziergang machen, weil man zu mehr heute nicht kommt und da zieht sich der Herr fein aus der Affäre. Rauscht beim Eishockey in die Bande und knickt sich den Fuß um.  Dafür humpelt er hier aber schon wieder ganz gut rum. Ich hätte doch die Ermahnung der Krankenschwester in der BGU aufzeichnen sollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> ... und da zieht sich der Herr fein aus der Affäre. Rauscht beim Eishockey in die Bande und knickt sich den Fuß um.  Dafür humpelt er hier aber schon wieder ganz gut rum...



   Ihr Extremsportler Ihr 

P.S: Tisch beim Thai ist für 18:30 Uhr geordert


----------



## ratte (23. November 2008)

Ich werde kommen  he ist doch nix gebrochen  und die Bänder sind wohl auch noch ganz.

Hopi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Noch irgendjemand Interesse an einem Satz Schwalbe IceSpiker? Nagelneu (wenn man vom Kaufdatum absieht ).



die icespiker sind doch prima. haben mich grade sicher zum feldberg und vor allem wieder runter gebracht.
macht richtig spaß, die ganzen rodler bergab zu überholen 

@wahltho : da oben gibts jede menge a***** für deine säge


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr Extremsportler Ihr
> 
> P.S: Tisch beim Thai ist für 18:30 Uhr geordert



Werde mich wohl auch in die eisigen Weiten des Taunus wagen...


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> die icespiker sind doch prima. haben mich grade sicher zum feldberg und vor allem wieder runter gebracht.



Hätte ich wohl auch besser mal machen sollen. Habe bei meinem Flachlandründchen heute leider nicht an den Gegenwind gedacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : da oben gibts jede menge a***** für deine säge



Das habe ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## Hopi (23. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> die icespiker sind doch prima. haben mich grade sicher zum feldberg und vor allem wieder runter gebracht.
> m



wir brauchen sie halt nicht mehr! Zum normalen Radeln bei so einem Wetter, habe wir ja jetzt eine Rolle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Werde mich wohl auch in die eisigen Weiten des Taunus wagen...



Schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> die icespiker sind doch prima. haben mich grade sicher zum feldberg und vor allem wieder runter gebracht.
> macht richtig spaß, die ganzen rodler bergab zu überholen




nötig waren die aber nicht...ice für die spikes hab ich keins gesehen


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nötig waren die aber nicht...ice für die spikes hab ich keins gesehen



auf den trails eher nicht. aber die wab zum fuxtanz runter wurde zumindest vom fußvolk recht vorsichtig begangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2008)

Lieber die Spikes einmal zu viel, als einmal zu wenig draufgehabt


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

@hopi&ratte: was wollt ihr denn für den satz haben...?


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lieber die Spikes einmal zu viel, als einmal zu wenig draufgehabt


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @hopi&ratte: was wollt ihr denn für den satz haben...?



guck, er überlegt schon


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> guck, er überlegt schon



ne nix überlegen, ich hab nen satz im keller hängen 
die wären nicht für mich sondern sollen nach norwegen exportiert werden,
da gibts scheinbar öfters eis


----------



## Maratona (23. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne nix überlegen, ich hab nen satz im keller hängen
> die wären nicht für mich sondern sollen nach norwegen exportiert werden,
> da gibts scheinbar öfters eis


ganz genau ... ich würde hier interess anmelden ..


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. November 2008)

hier geht gerade schneetechnisch ,,die Welt unter,,


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

das ist doch das was du dir gewünscht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist doch das was du dir gewünscht hast



ich geh mir mal die sommerreifen drauf ziehen 
hab ichn grund morgen nicht in die schule zu gehn *hüstel*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2008)

Hier ist heute Abend aber noch fett Schnee runtergekommen, ich hoffe es sind alle wieder gut nach Hause gekommen, insb. der WM 

GN8


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier ist heute Abend aber noch fett Schnee runtergekommen, ich hoffe es sind alle wieder gut nach Hause gekommen, insb. der WM
> 
> GN8



Yo, hab's geschafft. War aber echt kein Vergnügen.


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich geh mir mal die sommerreifen drauf ziehen
> hab ichn grund morgen nicht in die schule zu gehn *hüstel*



Super Idee. Dann kann ich ja morgen auch daheim bleiben. Mein Chef hat da bestimmt Verständnis.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Super Idee. Dann kann ich ja morgen auch daheim bleiben. Mein Chef hat da bestimmt Verständnis.



nene 
sowas geht nur in der schule


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2008)

Moin, Moin,

ich geh' mal kurz in den Keller, dann doch mal den Winterlaufradsatz aufs kleine Rote schrauben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2008)

Fertisch


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2008)

Moin  na heute nix Webasto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2008)

Moin


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2008)

moin

Und, kommst Du noch aus der Haustür?


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2008)

Ju, werde mir aber mal einen Schneeschieber ans Rad montieren 

Aber sollte gehen, die Schweizer sind ja fleissig und schieben schon die halbe Nacht den Schnee hin und her 

Leider bin ich gestern nicht in die Berge gekommen  Dafür muss ich die Woche mal einen Tag frei nehmen


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2008)

ich hatte gestern auch einen Zwangstag auf der Couch  dafür habe ich noch einen Job fertig bekommen


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2008)

Ja was gehst du auch mit so zwei Dingern an den Füssen auf glatte Flächen


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Ja was gehst du auch* mit so zwei Dingern an den Füssen _*auf glatte Flächen*_



aber die ice-spiker verkaufen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2008)

Stimmt, hätte er die genutzt wäre nichts passiert, aber neeee die Jugend hört ja nicht auf das was die erfhrenen so sagen 

Muss dir recht geben, auf den Wabs war es gestern recht rutschig 

Heute kneife ich, es ist etwas Tauwetter angesagt und in Zürich Schneeregen, da nehm ich doch lieber den grossen, roten Wagen mit Chauffeur .... und jetzt ab in die Dusche


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2008)

Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung wie geil das ist  Ok von dem kleinen Unfall mal abgesehen. Und was nützen mir die Ice Spikes, wenn ich wegen dem Schläger in der Hand nicht mehr an die Bremse komme. Dann ist nur wieder die Nase platt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2008)

Die neue Trend-Sportart: Bike-Ice-Polo


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2008)

@ hopi

klick klick..... aber auf eigene Verantwortung  

ich bins nicht, ich mach so was nicht


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2008)

Da tut mir doch glatt der Fuss weh  aber das ist eh noch eine Nummer zu groß für mich  Wie ich gestern merkte (ich bin nicht mehr der jüngste)


----------



## wondermike (24. November 2008)

So, die Winterreifen sind jetzt auch drauf. Wie gut dass es jetzt regnet und der ganze Schnee weg ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2008)

Nicht zu voreilig: Heute Nacht soll es ziemlich frisch werden, könnte also morgen früh glatt sein 

Hier in FFM regnet es auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. November 2008)

hier schneits wieder recht stark... straßen sind wieder weiß..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2008)

FFM meldet jetzt auch Schneefall: Ich freue mich schon auf den Heimweg über die Felder


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet jetzt auch Schneefall: Ich freue mich schon auf den Heimweg über die Felder



kelkheim meldet aber z.z. mehr regen als schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (24. November 2008)

Das war heute früh richtig lustig, aber auch anstrengend. Nur 5 Minuten länger gebraucht und auch nur einmal in der Waagerechten gebremst . Macht schon Spaß, wenn man als erster die Stollen in den jungfräulichen Schnee stempeln kann. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2008)

So Anfangs Schnee und dann war es leider trocken


----------



## ratte (24. November 2008)

Ich biete leichten Schneesturm über Frankfurt,  was leider zu einem gewissen Stau am Flughafen führte und uns einige Extrarunden vor der Landung einbrachte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2008)

Morgen früh soll es ziemlich kalt und evtl. auch glatt werden


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. November 2008)

mein auto ist heute morgen nicht angesprungen 
hab das heute morgen ganz allein aus dem Hof auf die Straße geschoben...
das Teil ist ganz schön schwer  wenn man das allein durch den schnee schieben muss...
das anrollen auf der straße hat dann glücklicherweise geklappt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2008)

War doch mit Ansage: Du wolltest doch nur die Schule schwänzen


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> War doch mit Ansage: Du wolltest doch nur die Schule schwänzen




was geht mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern an?

wer wars?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2008)

kalt und stellenweise glatt heute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2008)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> kalt und stellenweise glatt heute !



 So zum Beispiel bei uns auf der Strasse


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2008)

Moin, 

Wenn Stein und Bein vor Frost zerbricht
und Teich und Seen krachen;
das klingt ihm gut, das hasst er nicht,
dann will er sich totlachen.


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2008)

Die Rückseite der Medaille "Direktdemokratie"


----------



## Cynthia (25. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Rückseite der Medaille "Direktdemokratie"




Wir Ausland-Zürcher haben "nur" über 5 Themen abzustimmen. 

Gruß Cynthia


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2008)

Die Spikes haben sich heute gelohnt 

Ist schon witzig: Freihändig bei Glätte


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2008)

Jau, die Kinder rutschten auf dem Ar*** den Berge runter und hangelten sich am Geländer wieder hoch, bis ich kam und locker an ihnen vorbeigezogen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2008)

Fusionsgerüchte:
CitiBank to merge with Goldman Sachs -> new firm will be called 
"Sachs and the Citi"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fusionsgerüchte:
> CitiBank to merge with Goldman Sachs -> new firm will be called
> "Sachs and the Citi"



 Darüber konnten auch die Kollegen lachen


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2008)

@Herr W. aus F.
Hier ein paar aktuelle Notebook-Empfehlungen:

http://www.trustedreviews.com/notebooks/review/2008/11/25/TrustedReviews-Awards-2008/p4


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2008)

Alter Schwede


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> @Herr W. aus F.
> Hier ein paar aktuelle Notebook-Empfehlungen:
> 
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/notebooks/review/2008/11/25/TrustedReviews-Awards-2008/p4



Wer Dell kauft geht auch zu Dominas


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2008)

moin moin


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer Dell kauft geht auch zu Dominas



Verrat' doch nicht wieder alles...


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2008)

Ich kenn nur Domino's und das sind so kleine Dinger die man Essen kann, sofern keine Punkte darauf gemahlt sind und die Form eher an einen Quader erinnert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer Dell kauft geht auch zu Dominas





wondermike schrieb:


> Verrat' doch nicht wieder alles...

















mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur Domino's und das sind so kleine Dinger die man Essen kann, sofern keine Punkte darauf gemahlt sind und die Form eher an einen Quader erinnert



Ok - iss weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. November 2008)

mahlzeit ... legger dominas oder os ? egal ....


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer Dell kauft geht auch zu Dominas



Zu Weihnachten kriegst Du ein T-Shirt wo draufsteht: "Ich bin Macintosh-Benutzer, bitte helfen Sie mir über die Straße."


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten kriegst Du ein T-Shirt wo draufsteht: "Ich bin Macintosh-Benutzer, bitte helfen Sie mir über die Straße."



vorsicht, opi 

ich will dann auch eins


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2008)

Dann bekommst  Du aber eines mit der Aufschrift SET PATH=Pfad1;Pfad2;Pfad3   wooopppppsss helfen sie mir, ich finde keine Straße mehr


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2008)

Ich nehm auch ein


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2008)

bohh Mike das sind jetzt schon 3 Shirt´s  das wird langsam teuer  vielleicht sollten wir noch einen Link hierhin machen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333129&highlight=wie+viele+mac

dann steigen die Kosten schlagartig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2008)

GN8 

... ich bin gerade erst Heim gekommen, war noch auf der Feier vom Berto


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> bohh Mike das sind jetzt schon 3 Shirt´s  das wird langsam teuer  vielleicht sollten wir noch einen Link hierhin machen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333129&highlight=wie+viele+mac
> 
> dann steigen die Kosten schlagartig



Hm. Ihr bringt mich auf Ideen. Leuten die ihr Geld für Apple-Krimskrams rausschmeißen kann man bestimmt auch noch dusselige T-Shirts andrehen.


----------



## wissefux (26. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich bin gerade erst Heim gekommen, war noch auf der Feier vom Berto



was treibt der denn so ? ist ja kaum noch hier 

dunkel und frisch draussen, aber nicht glatt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2008)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> was treibt der denn so ? ist ja kaum noch hier



Der hat über 'nen halbes Jahr lang seine Datscha renoviert und daher für's Biken eigentlich keine Zeit gehabt.


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

Moin Moin ihr Leut

heute mal nicht zum Sponsor sonder eher hier zu finden


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin ihr Leut
> 
> heute mal nicht zum Sponsor sonder eher hier zu finden



 will auch 

Aber ich komme ja nicht mal in den Stiefel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2008)

... geschweige denn in die Pötte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2008)

Na wie schon: Gut natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na wie schon: Gut natürlich



Nicht jedem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2008)

Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Schrott nicht zu sorgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2008)

N'abend


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

Wieder ausufernde Diskussion ohne . und , vorgetragen 

Man kommt ja gar nicht zu Schrift 

Also abgesehen davon, dass Roger und ich heute nur etwas den Rost von den Kanten fahren und etwas die Pisten herunter kurven wollten, war es doch ganz schön viel Freeriden ..... quasi Rock and Powder mit Treeruns und Talabfahrt durchs Backbett  (mein armes neues Brett sieht jetzt schon ganz schön verschrabbt aus ). Wir haben nähmlich genau eine Abfahrt auf der Piste gemacht .... danach waren wir nur noch irgendwo im nirgendwo mit Bierfahrershuttle zurück nach Davos 
Naja, wir mussten dann noch zwei oder dreimal auf die Piste um an den Lift zu kommen der die Powderhänge zugänglich machte 

Alles in allem ein perfekter Tag :

DAs Brett schaue ich mir Morgen mal in Ruhe an


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. November 2008)

hat jemand noch einen bashguard zuhause rumfliegen den er nicht brauch un verkaufen möchte ?


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

Nö


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieder ausufernde Diskussion ohne . und , vorgetragen
> 
> Man kommt ja gar nicht zu Schrift
> 
> ...



scheiß aufs brett...bin neidisch..duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu sagg
ich grins schon nur vom lesen...wie gehts dir dann? 

das war aber auch schick:


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. November 2008)

war ne klasse Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

ei das ist doch der Maggo  ... oder???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2008)

Ich hab' vorhin die Fernbedienung von meinen Sidi-Heizsohlen aus Versehen in der Waschmaschine mit meinem Fahrradklamotten gewaschen, sie steckte noch in der Trikottasche 

Aber erstaunlicherweise hat sie es überlebt und funktioniert nach dem "Trockenlegen" wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ei das ist doch der Maggo  ... oder???



Kalt!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2008)

Der nils ist es...der war in arosa auch dabei....maggo hat sich mit hkn zusammengetan..stichel


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

ahhh, die fallen jetzt gemeinsam über den Kühlschrank her 

ich dachte es mir, nachdem ich den Send button gedrückt habe, weil der hatte Luft in den Reifen ..... uuupss das wollte ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich schreiben


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ahhh, die fallen jetzt gemeinsam über den Kühlschrank her
> 
> ich dachte es mir, nachdem ich den Send button gedrückt habe, weil der *hatte Luft in den Reifen* ..... uuupss das wollte ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich schreiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der nils ist es...der war in arosa auch dabei....maggo hat sich mit hkn zusammengetan..stichel



Du altes Lästermaul!


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

Ich bin fertisch 

 , geh mal ins Nebenzimmer ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2008)

Ich sach' auch GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. November 2008)

und ich moin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2008)

dann sach' ich mal moin, moin


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2008)

@zassi unn lugga:

**** y'all!!


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2008)

Auch Guten Morgen ..... 

Ich mag heulen  Mein Brett sieht aus wie nach einem Winter ohne Sevice 

Aber jetzt ist es nicht mehr neu 

Wünsche allen Menschen dieser Welt Friede Freude und Eierpfannkuchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2008)

Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen für das deutsche Vaterland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2008)

Mal zu den wirklichen Problemen des Lebens in Deutschland:

http://www.n-tv.de/1059691.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (27. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auch Guten Morgen .....
> 
> Ich mag heulen  Mein Brett sieht aus wie nach einem Winter ohne Sevice
> 
> ...



Ist es ein Sportgerät oder ein Kunstwerk  heul hier nicht so rum  wart mal ab, wenn wir Rail rutschen üben gehen, wie es dann aussieht


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2008)

Ist mir ja fast wie eine Freundin .... in Ermanngelung selbiger 

für das Rutschen auf irgendwelchen Dingenskirchen habe ich bestimmt noch was altes im Keller


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2008)

@mzaskar : würdest du bitte mein wkw-anfrage bestätigen


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2008)

Da musst du warten bis am Abend  unsere FW und Proxy Policies lasse es nicht zu, auf solche Seiten zu surfen


----------



## Lucafabian (27. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ist es ein Sportgerät oder ein Kunstwerk  heul hier nicht so rum  wart mal ab, wenn wir Rail rutschen üben gehen, wie es dann aussieht



und deine rippen erst...*grins...zieh dir da bloß die protektoren an


----------



## Hopi (27. November 2008)

ich habe immer Schutz an wenn ich fahren


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2008)

soso


----------



## Hopi (27. November 2008)

Na logisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2008)

Ach so


----------



## Hopi (27. November 2008)

He, bei der letzten Nummer hatte ich mehr Schutz an als jeder Biker! Aber auch der beste Schutz hat seine Schwachstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2008)

das mit der letzten Nummer ist etwas komisch 
versuche mir das ganze gerade vorzustellen


----------



## Hopi (27. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das mit der letzten Nummer ist etwas komisch
> versuche mir das ganze gerade vorzustellen



Ferkel


----------



## Lucafabian (27. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> He, bei der letzten Nummer....



so alt bist du doch noch gar  nicht.....armer kerl


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so alt bist du doch noch gar  nicht.....armer kerl



arme ratte


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2008)

stimmt immer mit dem ganzen Gedöns


----------



## Hopi (27. November 2008)

mmmhhhhhmmmmhhhhhmmmmm

Eine Sport-NUMMER Ihr alten verdorbenen lüster ähhhh läster Mäuler


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2008)

das mit dem "alt" nimmste aber sofort zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Ihr alten verdorbenen lüster ähhhh läster Mäuler



 Stimmt in jedem Punkt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. November 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. November 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2008)

Mit dem Alt hat er bestimmt den Lugga gemeint


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt in jedem Punkt





mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit dem Alt hat er bestimmt den Lugga gemeint



Ich bin auch ein bekennendes altes lüsternes Lästermaul


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2008)

gmojen

kalt, aber nicht glatt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Flachländer 

heute bin ich faul und nehme das kleine Schwarze


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da musst du warten bis am Abend  unsere FW und Proxy Policies lasse es nicht zu, auf solche Seiten zu surfen



und , der abend is rum


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2008)

Ist doch schon passiert


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2008)

Zur allgemeinen Verlustigung 

http://www.blick.ch/blickamabend/whatsup/tv/die-duemmsten-quizshow-antworten-106238


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist doch schon passiert



na also


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na also



... geht doch


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2008)

Nur nicht drängeln, ja :

Ich lebe schliesslich nicht auf der Ueberholspur, sondern in der Schweiz 

Hier war es sau kalt am Morgen, aber im kleinen Schwarz war es schön warm


----------



## Hopi (28. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich lebe schliesslich nicht auf der Ueberholspur, sondern in der Schweiz



Und hier sind die Strafen für Raser extrem teuer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier war es sau kalt am Morgen, aber im kleinen Schwarz war es schön warm



Bei uns waren es -2 Grad, mir war aber auf dem kleine Roten trotzdem mollig warm


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2008)

Falls jemand noch was passendes für Weihnachten sucht:

*Außergewöhnliche Einstiege für Weihnachtsgrüße*
Wollen Sie Ihre Festtagspost persönlicher formulieren, als nur knapp _ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein glückliches neues Jahr_ zu wünschen? Suchen Sie doch einmal nach einem Zitat, das Ihnen gefällt und zum Empfänger passt, und nutzen Sie es als Einstieg für individuelle Grüße und Wünsche. Zwei Beispiele für den genialen ersten Satz:

_Du verlierst nichts, wenn du mit deiner Kerze die eines anderen anzündest._
Dieser Aphorismus aus Dänemark trifft, liebe , genau auf unsere Freundschaft zu. Vielen Dank für alles, was Du in diesem Jahr so selbstlos für meine Familie und mich getan und gegeben hast. Lass uns wissen, wenn Du unsere Hilfe benötigst  wir sind gern für Dich da. Wir wünschen Dir ein frohes, gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues Jahr mit viel Glück, Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit!

_Ein Gespräch setzt voraus, dass der andere recht haben könnte._
Im abgelaufenen Jahr haben wir, lieber , viele anregende Gespräche geführt, nicht zuletzt, weil wir diesem Gedanken des Philosophen Jürgen Habermas stets Rechnung getragen haben. Ich hoffe, dass wir auch im kommenden Jahr das eine oder andere freundschaftlich diskutieren werden. Bis dahin wünsche ich Dir und Deiner Familie ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.

Quelle: Newsletter Dudensprachberatung vom 28. November 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2008)

hat jemand ahnung wies  schlittenfahrtechnisch aufm Feldi aussieht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2008)

Lt. meinem Kollegen Nobbi, der in Oberreifenberg wohnt, sollte zum Schlittenfahren auf dem Feldi noch genug Schnee da sein...


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. meinem Kollegen Nobbi, der in Oberreifenberg wohnt, sollte zum Schlittenfahren auf dem Feldi noch genug Schnee da sein...



bestens


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. November 2008)

ei gude wie!

@ iggi: wann gedenkest du denn da hin zu fahren?


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2008)

das weis ich leider noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2008)

So, ich mach mich mal heimwärts auf dem kleine Roten


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2008)

Was ändert sich am 12. Dezember? Richtig, die Schweiz setzt das Schengener Abkommen um, doch viel ändern wird sich nicht 

http://www.20min.ch/news/schweiz/story/17084808


----------



## wondermike (28. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ändert sich am 12. Dezember? Richtig, die Schweiz setzt das Schengener Abkommen um, doch viel ändern wird sich nicht
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/news/schweiz/story/17084808



Dürft Ihr Burschen dann hier etwa ohne Visum einreisen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2008)

Hab' gerade einen g**len Film geschaut: "Shoot 'em up!"  


GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2008)

Hej m ich haben einen Ausländerausweis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Plauscher, seid ihr auch schon alle da?


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2008)

Jau, so halb


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2008)

voll und ganz ...


----------



## wondermike (29. November 2008)

Wat? Wie? Wo?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jau, so halb





wissefux schrieb:


> voll und ganz ...



Was denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2008)

1 1/2 halt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. November 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2008)

Wieder eine total gehaltvolle Konversation hiert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieder eine total gehaltvolle Konversation hiert



na aber immer doch


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2008)

brauch jemand ein neues hightech Mountainbike?


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2008)

690 Euro  vor 2 Jahren  das hat vor 10 Jahren höchstens 125 Mark gekostet


----------



## Lucafabian (29. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 690 Euro  vor 2 Jahren  das hat vor 10 Jahren höchstens 125 Mark gekostet



jetzt machmal das high tec bike nicht so runter, das sieht mir nach nem sehr stabilen rahmen aus, coole federelemente, dazu sehr leicht und ing steht auch noch drauf....wenn ich nicht den macker hätt...







...nur 90 eus sind ne nulll zu viel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2008)

Wird das jetzt hier der zweite Ebay-Kuriositäten-Fred?


----------



## maverick65 (29. November 2008)

Nachtrag: Guten Morgen! ,,,  ...     ihr Weicheier , hatte auch noch wer um 7 17 Km abgespult?  Ok, ok gestern war ich auch ein Weichei: Webasto-Vorzüge genossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. November 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Guten Morgen! ,,,  ...     ihr Weicheier , hatte auch noch wer um 7 17 Km abgespult?  Ok, ok gestern war ich auch ein Weichei: Webasto-Vorzüge genossen



Ich bin das Oberweichei. War bestimmt schon 2 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. November 2008)

fährt morgen jemand ne Tour?... wenn ja, wo hin?


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2008)

Guten Morgen Langschläfer 

Ich bin heute hier zu finden  Nur für den Fall es sucht mich jemand


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2008)

moin ! 

begrüßen wir die ersten schneeflocken des tages ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2008)

Guten Morgen 

ist draussen alles irgendwie leicht weiss pulverisiert


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. November 2008)

moin ....


----------



## caroka (30. November 2008)

Wie sieht es denn am Fuxi aus? Kann man rodeln?


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2008)

Spass im Schnee gehabt ??? Ich schon, massenhaft Spass und massenhaft Schnee ... anstrengend war´s


----------



## caroka (30. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Spass im Schnee gehabt ??? Ich schon, massenhaft Spass und massenhaft Schnee ... anstrengend war´s



 War mit meinen Mädels rodeln und wir hatten 'ne Menge Spass.
Es sah schon seltsam aus, wenn man zwischen den weißen Bäumen ins grüne Tal geschaut hat. 
Und Biker waren auch unterwegs.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2008)

N'abend Leute, bin gerade nach Hause gekommen 

Morgen früh könnte es glatt werden 

Habe heute erstmal auch an das Alltagsrad meines Filius Spikes montiert


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)

will nicht glatt


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen früh könnte es glatt werden



so isses ...



mzaskar schrieb:


> will nicht glatt



pech ...

bei uns in hornau war es glatt. bin dann wieder zurück und hab das auto genommen. die b8 ging sehr gut. mein tipp heute früh für radler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## caroka (1. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin,

die Streufahrzeuge waren schon unterwegs. Es ist nur noch auf den Gehwegen glatt.  
So, jetzt erst mal ein Kaffee.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 

"Worte sind Brücken zwischen den Menschen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> "Worte sind Brücken zwischen den Menschen"



Dann herrscht hier ja ein ziemliches Brückenwirrwar.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)

Spikes or no Spikes, das ist hier die Frage  

Immer diese wichtigen Entscheidungen am frühen Morgen treffen unausgeschlafen, müde und antriebslos. Dann auch noch ein Meeting ueber die Mittagszeit  Was ein Start in die Woche  Naja ich mach mich mit den genagelten auf den Weg, damit wenigstens der Weg sicher ist  

Achja, schon jemand auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Frankfurt gewesen? 

Tschüss ihr Lieben bis später in diesem Theater, obwohl im Moment ist ja eher eine pantomimische Aufführung


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, schon jemand auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Frankfurt gewesen?



nö. wir hatten gestern einen in fischbach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... bei uns in hornau war es glatt. bin dann wieder zurück und hab das auto genommen. die b8 ging sehr



Es war auf einem Grossteil der Strecke nach FFM wirklich ziemlich glatt, aber dank Spikes keine Problem   

Ich war wirklich froh, dass ich meinem Filius gestern auch noch Spikes verpasst hatte 



caroka schrieb:


> die Streufahrzeuge waren schon unterwegs...



Leider nicht auf den (Neben-)Strassen und Wegen, die ich gefahren bin


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2008)

die armen nebenstraßen werden immer vernachlässigt 

deshalb ja auch mein (ironisch gemeinter) vorschlag, als radler ausnahmsweise mal die b8 zu nehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> die armen nebenstraßen werden immer vernachlässigt



Ja, ja die armen Nebenstrassen


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)

Immer auf die kleinen


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2008)

genau, immer auf die schweizer ...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)

Hey, die sind ein friedliebendes, neutrales und sehr rechtschaffendes Völkchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2008)

... das österreichische Landvögte erschiesst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)

.....und deren Burgen anzündet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Dezember 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## wondermike (1. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... das österreichische Landvögte erschiesst



Und das auch noch aus demm Hinterhalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2008)

... so 'ne dumme hohle Gasse


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)

Durch die Berge ist es doch normal, dass es die ein oder andere hohle Gasse hat, die Schweizer können gar nicht anders


----------



## caroka (1. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .......
> Achja, schon jemand auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Frankfurt gewesen?
> 
> .........


Nein, wir sind hier in Fischbach gut versorgt. 



wissefux schrieb:


> nö. wir hatten gestern einen in fischbach


Sag ich doch!



wahltho schrieb:


> .........
> Leider nicht auf den (Neben-)Strassen und Wegen, die ich gefahren bin


Bei meiner morgentlichen Laufrunde entlang der Fischbächer Anhöhen sind sie mir gleich zweimal begegnet. 
Wo Du auch immer langfährst.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo Du auch immer langfährst.....



Na auf dem üblichen Weg von unserer Haustür, über den Gimbi durchs Baumnamenviertel bis zur Schule meines Filius und weiter bis zum Industriegebiet war keine einzige Strasse gestreut und es war überall ziemlich glatt 

Ich sage nur: Spikes rulen 

... sagt mein Filius seit heute Morgen auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2008)

Mal eine kleine Sonnenuntergangsimpression aus dem sehr herbstlichen Taunus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Sonnenuntergangsimpression aus dem sehr herbstlichen Taunus:



ist eigentlich die tesla da?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2008)

Habe heute mit Gocycle telefoniert: Die einzelnen Tesla-Lampenköpfe werden von Lupine jetzt endlich ausgeliefert und die Beiden, die ich bestellt hatte (einer ist für meinen Kollegen Boris) sollen bis Ende der Woche bei mir sein 

Ich werde dann berichten 

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)

Nein , nicht be*r*ichten sondern be*l*ichten


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)

Das blöde bei den Spikes ist, du merkst gar nicht das es glatt ist und willst anhalten, Fuss auf den Boden und Badauz liegst du auf dem Arsch


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)




----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2008)

moin !

heute mal wieder mit dem silbernen, dafür aber mit hyper-lichtgeschwindigkeitsfeeling gen höchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Nein , nicht be*r*ichten sondern be*l*ichten



Wieso belichten? Ist hier etwa wer unterbelichtet?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute mal wieder mit dem silbernen, dafür aber mit hyper-lichtgeschwindigkeitsfeeling gen höchst



Heute die schwarze Limousine ohne Chauffeur, Webasto wurde schon eingeschaltet


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen die Damen und Herren aus dem hohen Norden 

werde heute ebenfalls den Chauffeurservice in anspruch nehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Damen und Herren aus dem hohen Norden



Du meinst wohl eher den mittleren Westen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2008)

Oder etwa den wilden Westen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

Wild, Wild West


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> werde heute ebenfalls den Chauffeurservice in anspruch nehmen



faule socke ! von wegen "ebenfalls" : unsereins fährt wenigstens noch selbst


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wild, Wild West



für fischbach aus hornauer sicht durchaus zutreffend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> für fischbach aus hornauer sicht durchaus zutreffend



Nichts gegen des Fürsten Residenz auf dem Hügel


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nichts gegen des Fürsten Residenz auf dem Hügel



es gäbe da noch eine fürstin in fbh, die höher angesiedelt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2008)

Revolution


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

Evolution statt Revolution


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2008)

was denn jetzt  immer diese fremden Wörter da wid man ja ganz wuschig 

Ich habe heute noch gar nicht meiner Dichterlust gefröhnt 

Du sollst dein krankes Nierenbecken
nicht mit zu kalten Bieren necken.
Auch müßtest du bei Magenleiden
den Wein aus sauren Lagen meiden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... immer diese fremden Wörter da wid man ja ganz wuschig



So, so von fremden Wörtern wirst Du wuschig


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2008)

Andere werden von fremden Sprachen ganz wuschig


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Schüler, seid Ihr auch schon alle wach?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2008)

Was wird das erst, wenn er zur Uni geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

Darum ja früher auch der gute alte Spruch:

Warum macht Aldi um 18:30 Uhr zu? - Weil die Studenten um 18:00 Uhr aufstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist er wieder eingeschlafen 

War ich froh, dass ALDI bis um 20:00 geöffnet hatte


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Dezember 2008)

wer ist eingeschlafen? klappts nimmer opa  


 

wo wir wieder beim alten Thema wären  


sry das kam mir jetzt so


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie dir kommt es einfach so 

Das erfüllt mich jetzt doch mit etwas Sorge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie dir kommt es einfach so
> 
> Das erfüllt mich jetzt doch mit etwas Sorge



In dem Alter ist das noch so, da kommt es manchmal einfach so


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie dir kommt es einfach so
> 
> Das erfüllt mich jetzt doch mit etwas Sorge





der *gedanke* kam mir jetzte so

was du schon wieder denkst....


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> In dem Alter ist das noch so, da kommt es manchmal einfach so



da weis man gar net wohin damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> In dem Alter ist das noch so, da kommt es manchmal einfach so



Da muss man sich manchmal noch gar nicht mal anstrengen, das passiert das dann quasi im Schlaf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

... Boah was für ein *F E T T E S* Selbstzitat


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Dezember 2008)

ei gude wie!

Niveau mal wieder da angekommen wo jeder einsteigen kann


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da weis man gar net wohin damit...



das gibt sich auch noch 

so wie es kam, so ging es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Niveau mal wieder da angekommen wo jeder einsteigen kann



So soll es doch auch sein, wir wollen hier doch niemanden intellektuell überfordern


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das gibt sich auch noch
> 
> so wie es kam, so ging es





wahltho schrieb:


> So soll es doch auch sein, wir wollen hier doch niemanden intellektuell überfordern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so wie es kam, so ging es



... und Keine hat es kommen sehen?


----------



## wondermike (2. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> Niveau mal wieder da angekommen wo jeder einsteigen kann



Nivea? Das ist doch diese Creme, oder?


----------



## wondermike (2. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So soll es doch auch sein, wir wollen hier doch niemanden intellektuell überfordern



Egal, wie niedrig man die Messlatte anlegt, wir passen locker drunter durch.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Dezember 2008)

hier solls die nacht bis zu 20cm weiß werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

... na dann sind wir ja mal gespannt


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier solls die nacht bis zu 20cm weiß werden



jetzt übertreib mal bitte nicht mit deinen jungspundqualitäten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt übertreib mal bitte nicht mit deinen jungspundqualitäten



Vllt. hatte der Iggi ja noch 'ne total spritzige Idee


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2008)

ich fürchte ja fast, dass wir das ganze dilemma morgen früh auch bei uns sehen werden 

gn8 so long ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2008)

GN8 @Fux & @All


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2008)

ach menno iggi, behersch dich doch mal ...

obwohl, als wir noch jung waren, gab es deutlich mehr weiss 

moin zusammen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin, Moin 

 Respekt Iggi ! ! !


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2008)

Yo, hat Spass gemacht. 

Kaffee!!!!!!


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Yo, hat Spass gemacht.



 respekt, iggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Yo, hat Spass gemacht.



 Caro ! ! ! 

Das hätte ich jetzt nicht von Dir gedacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

So, ich mach mich mal auf dem kleinen Roten auf nach FFM


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin


Der Morgen danach .... mir ist schlecht


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Der Morgen danach .... mir ist schlecht



und erzähl hier bloß nix von dem tollen wtter das ehut bei euch sein soll...war gestern ja schon unglaublich


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

OK, ich erzähl nichts von dem tollen Wetter draussen 

http://www.felsenegg.com/cam/cam02.jpg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

War 'nen lustiger Ritt nach FFM, hab' nur 10 Minuten länger gebraucht, als sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> War 'nen lustiger Ritt nach FFM, hab' nur 10 Minuten länger gebraucht, als sonst



und hast ausgesehen wie sau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und hast ausgesehen wie sau



Das Bike schon etwas, aber dank Schutzblechen bin ich sauber geblieben. Zum Schluss waren die Klamotten allerdings tlw. etwas durchnässt


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> War 'nen lustiger Ritt nach FFM, hab' nur 10 Minuten länger gebraucht, als sonst



das lustige an dem ritt dürfte aber auch schon in liederbach vorbei gewesen sein. ab dann halt nur noch feucht. aber das kann ja auch schön sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das lustige an dem ritt dürfte aber auch schon in liederbach vorbei gewesen sein.



Hinter Sulzbach ging es in Schneematsch über.



wissefux schrieb:


> ... ab dann halt nur noch feucht. aber das kann ja auch schön sein ...



Ich mag es gerne feucht und warm, aber nicht feucht und kalt


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2008)

der fred ist ja nun wirklich nicht jugendfrei....


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bin ich sauber geblieben.



Das glaubt Dir doch jetzt wirklich keiner!


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

@Hopi

Falls Du noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk suchst... 

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-37184-13.html#backToArticle=594125


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

scharfe Sache


----------



## ratte (3. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> @Hopi
> 
> Falls Du noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk suchst...
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-37184-13.html#backToArticle=594125



Ich mag's gerne bequem. 
Aber sowas ist nicht unbedingt mein Fall. 

So, aufpassen, ab heute ist wieder jemand mehr mit Spikes unterwegs. Gehäuft Touranfragen bei widrigen Wetterbedingungen sind also auf direktes Einfahren/Ausprobieren dieser zurückzuführen.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg 

http://www.rideguide.ca/frmSearchsnow.aspx?search=SNOW+126


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der fred ist ja nun wirklich nicht jugendfrei....



Nö - hat das je einer behauptet?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das glaubt Dir doch jetzt wirklich keiner!



Ehrlich gesagt: Ich selbst auch nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2008)

ei gude wie!

der Heimkommversuch wärend meiner Freistunden ist gescheitert und ich sitze, nachdem ich von Hofheim nach Eppstein und zurück 2std gebraucht habe, doch wieder in der Schule...


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> der Heimkommversuch wärend meiner Freistunden ist gescheitert und ich sitze, nachdem ich von Hofheim nach Eppstein und zurück 2std gebraucht habe, doch wieder in der Schule...



Mit dem Bike, mit dem Auto oder zu Fuß?


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

ich war heute morgen jedenfalls auch sehr froh, dass ich bei meiner Karre jetzt die Winterreifen drauf habe. Sonst wär' ich wahrscheinlich nicht heil zur A***** gekommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mit dem Bike, mit dem Auto oder zu Fuß?



Per Bahn  und zwangsläufig teilweiße zu Fuß...


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

Und ja: hier ist heute nicht viel los und mir ist ein bisschen langweilig.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Dezember 2008)

Morgen werd ich definitiv auch mit Spikes auf dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren. Länger als die 2,5 h für die Strecke Eppstein-Kronberg (letztendlich dann über Wallau und A66 geglückt, nachdem Richtung Osten, Süden und Norden kein Herauskommen möglich war) und noch mehr Nerven  kann das nicht kosten. Wenn ich heute abend nicht unbedingt aufs Auto angewiesen gewesen wäre, hätte ich vorhin das Auto wieder abgestellt und das heute schon gemacht.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2008)

klingt alles nach mächtig viel spaß auf der heimreise 

morgens um 5.30 uhr ist das alles noch kein problem, aber je mehr schnarchnasen dann mal erwacht sind, desto schlimmer wirds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt alles nach mächtig viel spaß auf der heimreise



Hier ist fast der ganze Schnee schon wieder weg.



wissefux schrieb:


> morgens um 5.30 uhr ist das alles noch kein problem, aber je mehr schnarchnasen dann mal erwacht sind, desto schlimmer wirds



Oder man ist die Oberschnarchnase und fährt erst los, wenn die meisten anderen schon angekommen sind.


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich definitiv auch mit Spikes auf dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren. Länger als die 2,5 h für die Strecke Eppstein-Kronberg (letztendlich dann über Wallau und A66 geglückt, nachdem Richtung Osten, Süden und Norden kein Herauskommen möglich war) und noch mehr Nerven  kann das nicht kosten. Wenn ich heute abend nicht unbedingt aufs Auto angewiesen gewesen wäre, hätte ich vorhin das Auto wieder abgestellt und das heute schon gemacht.



Bestimmt viel Betrieb heute bei Euch, ne?


----------



## ratte (3. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> der Heimkommversuch wärend meiner Freistunden ist gescheitert und ich sitze, nachdem ich von Hofheim nach Eppstein und zurück 2std gebraucht habe, doch wieder in der Schule...


Da trägst Du die Reifen immer noch mit Dir rum?

Hmmm, so von der Couch aus betrachtet, gefällt mir das Wetter eigentlich.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hier ist fast der ganze Schnee schon wieder weg.



wo ist bei dir aktuell das "hier"


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bestimmt viel Betrieb heute bei Euch, ne?



davon ist auszugehen 
kerngeschäft läuft ja zum glück online


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Hmmm, so von der Couch aus betrachtet, gefällt mir das Wetter eigentlich.



hier im iph geht´s auch 

fürchte nur, dass ich nachher im stau stehe, sobald ich die ersten paar höhenmeter richtung taunus überwinden muß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo ist bei dir aktuell das "hier"



In der Prärie bei Bad Vilbel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> morgens um 5.30 uhr ist das alles noch kein problem, aber je mehr schnarchnasen dann mal erwacht sind, desto schlimmer wirds



A. hatte heute für ihre Polo-Mühle TÜV-Termin und hat um 08:15 Uhr eine Dreiviertelstunde von fbh nach Kelkheim-Münster ins Industriegebiet gebraucht, maßgeblich weil am Kelkheimerberg Richtung fbh ein Laster liegengeblieben ist...


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Dezember 2008)

moin
so geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu....
also rund um idstein sind die straßen fast alle zugeschneit...
Räumfahrzeuge bringen hier eig gar nichts...
es schneit un schneit und schneit....
aber mein ford is gut durchgekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

@LugXX: Habe heute von GoCycle die Versandbestätigung für die Tesla bekommen, kann also bald berichten


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2008)

das kann ich kaum glauben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das kann ich kaum glauben...



Ich auch


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2008)

selig die nicht sehen und doch glauben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

Da fand ich diesen Spruch von Dir im Rahmen des letztjährigen WPs aber besser:

"Selig die Bekloppten, denn sie brauchen keinen Hammer"


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung, was von diesem Teil hier zu halten ist? Bei der Firma Hochfahrrad haben die das als lieferbar gelistet. Wär das was?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Da trägst Du die Reifen immer noch mit Dir rum?
> 
> Hmmm, so von der Couch aus betrachtet, gefällt mir das Wetter eigentlich.



die hab ich zwischendurch bei meiner Schwester in Eppstein deponiert, immerhin bin ich wegen denen ja dahin gelaufen  und da sind sie immernoch, d.h. ich kann heute noch nicht probefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung, was von diesem Teil hier zu halten ist? Bei der Firma Hochfahrrad haben die das als lieferbar gelistet. Wär das was?



 Die Marke kenne ich nicht 

Für das Geld kriegst Du aber auch schon 'ne Lupine


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für das Geld kriegst Du aber auch schon 'ne Lupine



Wenn man sie denn kriegt. Eigentlich will ich ja die Hope Vision 4 haben, die ist aber nirgends lieferbar.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

Lupine rockt 

so zurück aus dem Wintersport  Ach herrlich mit dieser Projektarbeit, man kann mal eben am Nachmittag zum Boarden gehen und dann Abends noch etwas arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn man sie denn kriegt...



Bei GehFahrrad sollte sie lieferbar sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2008)

Heimfahrt war recht unspektakulär, ab Kelkheim-Münster war wieder Schneematsch auf den Nebenstrassen, auf dem Weg vom Gimbi nach fbh musste ich wegen Sulz ein paar Meter schieben. Morgen dürfte es ziemlich glatt werden


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

So bin dann mal in der Kajüte 

Gute Nacht und bis Morsche ihr Borsche


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Dezember 2008)

heute war mir langweilig...




P.S. ich bin 1,82m


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

Bin bei YouTube über eine Perle deutscher Unterhaltungsmusik gestolpert 


Viel Spass


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

In kurzen Hosen  du bist ja vom Wahnsinn umzingelt 

Aber gei*er Schneemensch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In kurzen Hosen  du bist ja vom Wahnsinn umzingelt
> 
> Aber gei*er Schneemensch



t-shirt und barfuß nicht vergessen  
war nur fürs foto


----------



## ratte (3. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin bei YouTube über eine Perle deutscher Unterhaltungsmusik gestolpert
> 
> 
> Viel Spass


Gaaanz toll, danke. 
Jetzt habe ich wieder ein dunkles Geheimnis mehr von Hopi erfahren, was ich eigentlich gar nicht wissen wollte.  
 

Zu seiner Verteidigung: Er war neun, als er die Platte besessen hat.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

Und wieder einen Beitrag zur Verständigung der Menschen geleistet 


und das Alter ist keine Ausrede 

Dann hätte ich noch eine Perle für dich 

kannst du dann Morgens um 7 beim Aufstehen die Nachbarn wecken


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2008)

macht mal die guten alter schlager nicht so runter 

hab grad heute die nagelneue singstar schlager bekommen. da sind beide lieder drauf. und bei dschingis war ich richtig gut 

singstar macht richtig laune, auch nüchtern 

... und bald werd ich auch zum guitar hero 

so, gn8


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei GehFahrrad sollte sie lieferbar sein



14 Tage Lieferzeit.


----------



## Hopi (3. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und wieder einen Beitrag zur Verständigung der Menschen geleistet
> 
> 
> und das Alter ist keine Ausrede
> ...




Ich war jung und hatte das Geld  he das Lied war geil  ich war 9 und Mariane wird mir zunehmenden Alk Level immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

moin

frostig und vermutlich glatt auf den vernachlässigten kleinen nebenstraßen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

Moin 



wondermike schrieb:


> 14 Tage Lieferzeit.



Lieferbar bezog sich auf Lupine und nicht auf die Hope


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... *ich war 9* und Mariane wird *mit zunehmenden Alk Level* immer besser



 Was sollen wir denn davon halten


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

MIT 9 schon dem Alk verfallen .....

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

So, ich begeb' mich mal auf die Arktisexpedition Richtung FFM,... wenn ihr in 2 Stunden nichts von mir hört, dann schickt einen Suchtrupp


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

noch ca. 1 std. 15 min ...


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

so langsam wirds eng ...


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

nur noch 30 min


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hurra, ich lebe noch...

... diesmal wäre aber ohne Spikes wirklich gar nichts zu löten gewesen, alle Feldwege bis Sossenheim eigentlich komplett vereist


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hurra, ich lebe noch...



ach menno, hab mich schon auf ne spannende suchaktion gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach menno, hab mich schon auf ne spannende suchaktion gefreut



Ich mich nicht


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach menno, hab mich schon auf ne spannende suchaktion gefreut



Genau, wär ja schade gewesen, um das schöne Bike.


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau, wär ja schade gewesen, um das schöne Bike.



ebend


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

5300 is the number  equals 11% worldwide


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 5300 is the number  equals 11% worldwide



  

Besteht akut Gefahr?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

Das meiste wird auf NY und LDN fallen. In der Schweiz werden es vegleichsweise wenige treffen (650) wobei auch offenen Positionen dazu zählen.....

Also besteht keine akute Gefahr

<klick>


----------



## ratte (4. Dezember 2008)

Morgen zusammen.

@mzaskar
Nochmal mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen?
Wurde Euch die Zahl auch offiziell mitgeteilt, oder erfahrt Ihr sowas erst immer aus der Zeitung?
Bei uns erschien mir das immer so, mit dem neuen CEO scheint sich das etwas gebessert zu haben. Wir warten auf die neue Restrukturierung zum Anfang des Jahres.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

Es geht meist zuerst an die MA's dann an die Presse. In diesem Fall war es in etwa zeitgleich, wobei die Ankündigung ohne konkrete Zahlen schon zum Wochenanfang erfolgte. 

Mal sehen wie es weitergeht, denke das erste Quartal 2009 wird entscheidend sein für die Ausrichtung der Bank. Dann wird sich zeigen, ob die Massnahmen auch greifen.

S.


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 5300 is the number  equals 11% worldwide



Ist natürlich immer hart für den Einzelnen. Bei den Investmentbankern hält sich mein Mitleid aber seeehr in Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

Ist halt blöde wenn man für eine Investment Bank arbeitet und dort halt nicht das grosse Geld verdient hat sondern lediglich im Operations oder IT z.B. angestellt ist


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist halt blöde wenn man für eine Investment Bank arbeitet und dort halt nicht das grosse Geld verdient hat sondern lediglich im Operations oder IT z.B. angestellt ist



Schon klar. Die Unschuldigen trifft es immer am härtesten.


----------



## ratte (4. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schon klar. Die Unschuldigen trifft es immer am härtesten.


Und oft als erstes.


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

in ffm gibts auch ein paar banken


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

Es greifen wieder die Regeln des Marktes. Nach bekanntgabe der Stellenkürzung hat die Aktie, trotz Rekordverlust um 8 Prozentpunkte zugelegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist halt blöde wenn man für eine Investment Bank arbeitet und dort halt nicht das grosse Geld verdient hat sondern lediglich im Operations oder IT z.B. angestellt ist



Du bist halt nur Cost Center und nicht Profit Center


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

Das stimmt, obwohl ich manchmal denke, das die IT als Profit Center besser und effizienter arbeiten könnten und das Business dann auch die allzeit geforderten marktgerechten Preise zahlen muss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das stimmt, obwohl ich manchmal denke, das die IT als Profit Center besser und effizienter arbeiten könnten und das Business dann auch die allzeit geforderten marktgerechten Preise zahlen muss



Das ist auch ein Ansatz, der aber nicht in jeder Konstellation und in jedem Umfeld effizient funktioniert


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

... dabei muss nämlich gewährleistet sein, dass
a) Die jeweilige IT eine echte Chance hat, im freien Markt auch Fremdaufträge zu akquirieren
und
b) Es IT-Drittanbieter gibt, die eine Chance haben, als echte Konkurrenz zur eigenen IT zu agieren, was gerade bei proprietär entwickelten Systemen meist ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... dabei muss nämlich gewährleistet sein, dass
> a) Die jeweilige IT eine echte Chance hat, im freien Markt auch Fremdaufträge zu akquirieren
> und
> b) Es IT-Drittanbieter gibt, die eine Chance haben, als echte Konkurrenz zur eigenen IT zu agieren, was gerade bei proprietär entwickelten Systemen meist ein Problem darstellt.



Und der ganze Outsourcing-Wahn ist eh' völliger Quatsch. Was man da auf dem Papier spart geht durch mehr Bürokratie, gegenseitige Blockade (wer zahlt was?) und Reibungsverluste in der Kommunikation locker wieder drauf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und der ganze Outsourcing-Wahn ist eh' völliger Quatsch. Was man da auf dem Papier spart geht durch mehr Bürokratie, gegenseitige Blockade (wer zahlt was?) und Reibungsverluste in der Kommunikation locker wieder drauf.



Wenn die IT zur Kernkompetenz eines Unternehmens gehört, sollte man sich diesen Schritt in der Tat sehr gut überlegen 

Wow - Wir spielen hier heute Bullshit-Bingo auf Weltklasseniveau


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



endlich mal ein vernüftiger beitrag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2008)

ei gude wie!

@ iggi: und mir nicht bescheid gegeben für den Schneemensch


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

Outsourcing, Insourcing, offshoring, nearshoring


coole Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wow - Wir spielen hier heute Bullshit-Bingo auf Weltklasseniveau



Ja, die Profis unter sich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Outsourcing, Insourcing, offshoring, nearshoring



Kernkompetenz 

Leveragen fehlt noch


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kernkompetenz
> 
> Leveragen fehlt noch


 

bitte neu deutsch

core competency


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2008)

ASP, SOA, SaaS, Webservice, ESB, Oh jemineh!


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2008)

Wir müssen jetzt unbedingt unsere Core Compentencies realignen um den nächsten Paradigm Shift in ein Win-Win-Scenario zu leveragen.

Wie war das?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

100 Punkte 

Ich hätte da noch 

ITIL

CMMI

Lean Sigma


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2008)

hat eig jemadn bemerkt das die k-frage so zwischendurch gelöst wurde?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2008)

Sabberlot der Fux hat sie gelöst, so quasi im Vorbeigehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Fux ist eben ein Fuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fux ist eben ein Fuchs



ganz schön ausgefuchst 
wobei wir wieder bei den wichtigen themen wären


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hat eig jemadn bemerkt das die *k-frage* so zwischendurch gelöst wurde?



nö



mzaskar schrieb:


> Sabberlot der Fux hat sie gelöst, so quasi im Vorbeigehen



korrekt 



wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fux ist eben ein Fuchs



so isses 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ganz schön ausgefuchst
> wobei wir wieder bei den wichtigen themen wären



genau 

wie geil ist das denn 

das kommt davon, wenn man dauernd so hochgestochen daherschwafelt. alle haben sich voll auf die nächsten formulierungen konzentriert und meiner einer wollte nur mal eben schnell wieder das niveau auf erträgliche ausmaße senken ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2008)

man hat schon früher gesagt.... 
die dümmsten bauern ernten die dicksten kartoffeln ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das kommt davon, wenn man dauernd so hochgestochen daherschwafelt. alle haben sich voll auf die nächsten formulierungen konzentriert und meiner einer wollte nur mal eben schnell wieder das niveau auf erträgliche ausmaße senken ...



Als ich hier gestern wie gewohnt auf Tiefbauniveau geplauscht habe, war das dann auch nicht richtig


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> man hat schon früher gesagt....
> die dümmsten bauern ernten die dicksten kartoffeln ...



Oder, volkstümlich ausgedrückt: die voluminöse Expansion subterraner Agrarprodukte steht in reziproker Relation zur intellektuellen Kapazität ihres Produzenten.


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

womit wir nun endgültig auf "bauer sucht frau"-niveau angekommen wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> womit wir nun endgültig auf "bauer sucht frau"-niveau angekommen wären




wer will, wer hat noch nicht? 




..und es ging weiter runter...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd' mich wohl bald auf den Heimweg machen, das Wetter draussen ist ja echt berauschend


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werd' mich wohl bald auf den Heimweg machen, das Wetter draussen ist ja echt berauschend



Ob er's wohl diesmal wieder schafft? Oder müssen wir doch noch die Suchmannschaft losschicken?


----------



## maverick65 (4. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


 
Bin voll im Weihnachtsstreß: alten Kram loswerden = ebay. Sprich Fenix P2D, P3D, TK11, HAC4, Messerset im Koffer und noch so bissi Kleinkram.

Ich will eine Tesla ! Meine 24W HID taugt leider nüscht für den Nüschel .

Gruß Mav


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ob er's wohl diesmal wieder schafft? Oder müssen wir doch noch die Suchmannschaft losschicken?



Ich hab's soeben geschafft, wird also nix mit dem Erben meines kleinen Roten 



maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich will eine Tesla



Ich habe eine Tesla! 

Besser gesagt sogar Zwei, aber eine ist für meinen Kollegen Boris


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Dezember 2008)

koan bock uff euern mist 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7I1CmOx1A8


----------



## maverick65 (4. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Tesla!
> 
> Besser gesagt sogar Zwei


 

Bäh


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ich Hab's Soeben Geschafft, Wird Also Nix Mit Dem Erben Meines Kleinen Roten



Mist!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2008)

GN8 Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Ihr Lieben



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2008)

bis gleich ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

dito oder so


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

der kulturelle Abschnitt 

Züri West
und bekannter song mit einem anderen interpreten und einem anderen Getränk

Gud Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

passt wohl 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgMn2OJmx3w


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2008)

tschüss..


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2008)

Iggi, bleib doch noch 

Moin moin,

na da habt Ihr gestern ja ganz schön vom Leder gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2008)

Was haltet ihr denn davon?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

So ich mach mich mal auf nach FFM

@Wondermike, Fux: Neues Spiel, neues Glück, wenn ich mich in zwei Stunden nicht melde dann...


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich mach mich mal auf nach FFM
> 
> @Wondermike, Fux: Neues Spiel, neues Glück, wenn ich mich in zwei Stunden nicht melde dann...



......suchen sie nach dem Roten.


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ......suchen sie nach dem Roten.



würd auch das kleine schwarze nehmen


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn davon?



hab mal ein bild in ner zeitung gesehen. sieht klasse aus bei nacht. für mich aber eher was zum zuschauen ... oder mit spike-bike


----------



## Hopi (5. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn davon?



zu klein, zu voll! Das einzige was das Ding hat ist das nette Umfeld. Ich kann es nicht verstehen das eine Stadt so etwas zulässt, wenn sie eine eigene Eishalle haben. Vom Energieverbrauch dieser mobilen Teile mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

von der Konkurenz gesponsert 

Mit Spikes bin ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

Tja Jungs,...

... muss Euch leider schon wieder enttäuschen 

War aber ein Shice-fahrt komplett im Regen


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> War aber ein Shice-fahrt komplett im Regen



hättest du es sein lassen, wenn ich dich vorher gewarnt hätte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hättest du es sein lassen, wenn ich dich vorher gewarnt hätte



Wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht



gut, dann sei mein gewissen rein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte erst gedacht es würde nur Nieseln, habe dann aber unterwegs dann doch noch die komplette Regenmontur angezogen...

... und das war auch gut so


----------



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst gedacht es würde nur Nieseln, habe dann aber unterwegs dann doch noch die komplette Regenmontur angezogen...
> 
> ... und das war auch gut so



Zur Zeit brauchst Du wohl eher eine Schwimmweste als Spikes. 

Aber bitte auch das Bike mit Auftriebskörpern versehen, damit wir es im Falle eines Falles problemlos bergen können.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

ich werde mich heute auch ins kleine schwarze zwängen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

Mal wieder zurück zum Bullshit.Bingo:

Auszug aus dem Mission Statement der US Army: "Our uniquely killed professionals..."


----------



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2008)

Na ja, Leute die lesen und schreiben können, verpflichten sich ja nicht bei der Armee.

Außerdem sind Mission Statements ja "so nineties".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, Leute die lesen und schreiben können, verpflichten sich ja nicht bei der Armee.
> 
> Außerdem sind Mission Statements ja "so nineties".



Tja, kleine sarkastische Modifikation des in der Privatwirtschaft üblichen: "Our uniquely skilled professionals..."


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal Guten Morgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was eine anstrengende Woche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 x Weihnachtsfeier
1 x Metzgete (heute)
1 x Waschtag (heute)
1 x House keeping (Samstag)
1 x Schneesport (Sonntag)

Ich bin jetzt schon geschafft 

S.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2008)

mistwetter da draußen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

Wem sagst Du das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

Na da bin ich aber noch so gerade vor dem Einsetzen des nächsten grossen Regens nach Hause gekommen


----------



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na da bin ich aber noch so gerade vor dem Einsetzen des nächsten grossen Regens nach Hause gekommen



Ähm, äh, ja, das ist aber toll. Mist!!!


----------



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2008)

Fies.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Fies.



In der Tat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ähm, äh, ja, das ist aber toll. Mist!!!



Tut mir leid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na da bin ich aber noch so gerade vor dem Einsetzen des nächsten grossen Regens nach Hause gekommen



schade


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tut mir leid



na gut


----------



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na gut



Wir verzeihen Dir noch dieses eine Mal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na gut





wondermike schrieb:


> Wir verzeihen Dir noch dieses eine Mal...



Ich glaub' ich muss meine Plauscherfreunde mal bzgl. meiner Bike-Ausrüstung im Testament berücksichtigen, damit es später im Falles eines Falles keinen Mord und Totschlag gibt


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2008)

will auch was...


----------



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ich muss meine Plauscherfreunde mal bzgl. meiner Bike-Ausrüstung im Testament berücksichtigen, damit es später im Falles eines Falles keinen Mord und Totschlag gibt



Du bist so gut zu uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> will auch was...



Was denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du bist so gut zu uns...



Sicher, sicher


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was denn?



also.....
deine Betty
ein paar spikes
und...

ach... das wars *schon *


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ein paar spikes



nur ein paar spikes oder nen ganzen reifen mit spikes


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2008)

bin dann mal bescheiden und nehm dann den benz


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur ein paar spikes oder nen ganzen reifen mit spikes



ja ok
ich nehm dann auch noch die reifen dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch eine GN8 

Ich bin wirklich todmüde...

... und schon wieder keimt die Hoffnung


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2008)

... die hoffnung auf einen neuen tag ...

voilá, da ist er ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2008)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2008)

Es ist zwar wärmer draussen geworden, aber das Wetter ist immer noch äußerst bescheiden 

Nach vier Tagen Schnee-/Regen-Biken ist dieses w/e wohl definitiv nur Spin-Trainer in der warmen Stube mit einem guten Film angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2008)

So, hier mal zwei Fotos von der Tesla an meinem kleinen Roten mit dem selbstgebauten Lupine-to-Cateye-Adapter ( (C) 2008 by wahltho ):


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2008)

cool, da lohnt sich ja das auffinden des kleinen roten richtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2008)

Du elender Materialist und das Schicksal deines Plauscher-Freundes ist Dir völlig egal


----------



## Hopi (6. Dezember 2008)

@wahltho
Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Du Dich in der nächsten Zeit vor Wegelagerern und ähnlichem Gesindel in Acht nehmen musst.


----------



## ratte (6. Dezember 2008)

Mist, da war doch noch der Hopi angemeldet.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2008)

Mein Ford Escort kombi .....
R.I.P. 6.12.2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn passiert?



mit 70 aus der kurve geflogen, ne kleine böschung runter und ab in de acker...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2008)

Und Dir ist nichts passiert


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und Dir ist nichts passiert



also bei mir ist alles noch dran 
tut auch nichts weh....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2008)

Gottseidank 

Und das Auto ist ein Totalschaden?


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gottseidank
> 
> Und das Auto ist ein Totalschaden?



naja eig schon....
gleich gibts en bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also bei mir ist alles noch dran
> tut auch nichts weh....



Iggi, bitte pass auf Dich auf. 
Das mim Auto ist zwar Mist aber das ist ersetzbar.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2008)

zum Glück ist nicht mehr passiert, das Auto ist reperable oder ersetzbar, Hauptsache du bist fit 

S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ist es denn mit Sicherheit ein Totalschaden?


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mit 70 aus der kurve geflogen, ne kleine böschung runter und ab in de acker...



kurve unterschätzt oder gepennt  sei froh, dass da kein baum im weg stand oder grad einer entgegen kam ...

hauptsache dir geht´s gut  und so schlimm sieht die karre gar nicht aus. fährt sie denn noch ?  mußt ja irgendwie vom acker wieder runtergekommen sein  ...

hab ja auch schon ein paar crash´s gehabt, aber von der piste bin ich noch nie geflogen ...


----------



## wondermike (6. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also bei mir ist alles noch dran
> tut auch nichts weh....



Das kommt dann morgen. 

Bin natürlich auch froh, dass Du heil geblieben bist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> kurve unterschätzt oder gepennt  sei froh, dass da kein baum im weg stand oder grad einer entgegen kam ...
> 
> hauptsache dir geht´s gut  und so schlimm sieht die karre gar nicht aus. fährt sie denn noch ?  mußt ja irgendwie vom acker wieder runtergekommen sein  ...
> 
> hab ja auch schon ein paar crash´s gehabt, aber von der piste bin ich noch nie geflogen ...



kurve unterschätzt...
es kam gegenverkehr..  hinter dem ich in den acker bin und die sau hat noch nicht mal gehalten, auch nicht die ganzen anderen die vorbeigefahren sind...
und der baum stand 10m vor der einschlagstelle... also glück gehabt...

und das auto fährt noch, allerdings wird es das nicht mehr lange machen da der kühler im eimer ist...
die ham mich mit ner seilwinde ausm acker gezogen und dann bis nach hause abgeschleppt..   so und jetzt such ich im i.net einen neuen kombi...


----------



## maverick65 (6. Dezember 2008)

haaaaaaallo erst mal....


fährt morgen jemand mit´s rad im taunus?


Ich muß hier raus!

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (6. Dezember 2008)

Gerade was mit Sandor ausgemacht. Sind so gegen 13.30 an der Hohemark. Feldi, gelber Balkenweg, Fuchstanz dann Oldking und Rest Viktoriatempel . Wenn sich jemand anschließen will: gerne (cam ist dabei)

Gruß Mav


----------



## Zilli (6. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also bei mir ist alles noch dran
> tut auch nichts weh....


Das ist die Hauptsache, materiell isses natürlich Pech ... mit Karosserieteilen vom Schrotthändler, Funktionsteile natürlich von einem Ersatzteilegeschäft und jemanden der beim Einbauen helfen kann, geht auch nix ? oder ist noch wesentlich mehr als "nur" die Stoßstange + der Kühler ramponiert ? 
(Beim damaligen R4 konnte ich noch die Bremszylinder wieder gängig machen, heute würd ich mich aber an nix mehr trauen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2008)

@iggi: wenn nur der kühler am ende der wirbelsäule ist, 
ist das doch wieder hinzukriegen...geh mal auf nen schrottplatz
und hol die was kaput ist. das ist billiger als ein anderes auto....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und der baum stand 10m vor der einschlagstelle... also glück gehabt...



Wirklich Schwein gehabt  

Ich würde auch erstmal versuchen, es wieder zusammenzuflicken 

Wir sind gerade vom Tanzschulenabschlussball unseres Filius aus der Hofheimer Stadthalle zurück...

... wie die Jahre vergehen  

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Nordlichter 

Ab in die Natur  viel Neuschnee, Lawinengefahrenstufe 3 (erheblich) also immer schön aufgepasst gelle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Wer mich sucht .... 

http://www.flumserberg.ch/winter/de/news/livecams.htm

Trage eine orangefarbene Jacke mit etwas grau und einen schwarzen Helm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2008)

Viel Spass und pass' auf Dich auf


----------



## wondermike (7. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer mich sucht ....
> 
> http://www.flumserberg.ch/winter/de/news/livecams.htm
> 
> Trage eine orangefarbene Jacke mit etwas grau und einen schwarzen Helm



Lohnt sich das? Ich meine, beim wahltho springt immerhin ein schönes Bike raus, aber wie isses bei Dir?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2008)

... 'nen cooles Board vllt 

Obwohl: Ich mach' ja gar keinen Wintersport


----------



## wondermike (7. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... 'nen cooles Board vllt
> 
> Obwohl: Ich mach' ja gar keinen Wintersport



Eben. Und die Klamotten passen auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> ...Und die Klamotten passen auch nicht.



Na das fällt jetzt aber fast schon unter Leichenfledderei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2008)

Klingt ja alles sehr sozial*demokratisch*:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,594862,00.html


----------



## wondermike (7. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klingt ja alles sehr sozial*demokratisch*:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,594862,00.html



Jaja, die Wunder der modernen Technik. Da hat aber jemand den Begriff "geheime Abstimmung" wirklich nicht verstanden. Einerseits freue ich mich ja, dass der ganze Ypsi-Spuk bald vorbei ist, andererseits ist da halt immer noch der Herr Koch. :kotz:


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Das ist die Hauptsache, materiell isses natürlich Pech ... mit Karosserieteilen vom Schrotthändler, Funktionsteile natürlich von einem Ersatzteilegeschäft und jemanden der beim Einbauen helfen kann, geht auch nix ? oder ist noch wesentlich mehr als "nur" die Stoßstange + der Kühler ramponiert ?
> (Beim damaligen R4 konnte ich noch die Bremszylinder wieder gängig machen, heute würd ich mich aber an nix mehr trauen)





Lucafabian schrieb:


> @iggi: wenn nur der kühler am ende der wirbelsäule ist,
> ist das doch wieder hinzukriegen...geh mal auf nen schrottplatz
> und hol die was kaput ist. das ist billiger als ein anderes auto....



hm.. sieht so aus also wäre es nicht nur der kühler sonder auch der querlenker...zioemlich viel abgerissen da vorne... ABER er springt noch an


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Back home 

alles ganz  und mein Brett kriegt ihr nicht 

ich hätt da noch ein paar alte Socken, die könnte ich euch abtreten wenn ihr was braucht 




http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Dreimal-so-viel-Schnee-wie-normalerweise-11910092

PS: Goiler Schnee im Gelände schlechte Sicht, aber zwischen den Bäumen ging es


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Dreimal-so-viel-Schnee-wie-normalerweise-11910092
> 
> PS: Goiler Schnee im Gelände schlechte Sicht, aber zwischen den Bäumen ging es



Du Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du Sack



der meinung würd ich mich anschließen


großer könnt ich noch hinzufügen


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2008)

dann sind wir ja einer Meinung


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Dafür gab es dort keinen Glühwein


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2008)

HIER kommt die Feuerwehr... (oder der iggi)


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Helft Santa 

http://koingosw.com/products/christmassuperfrog.php

Voller Einsatz ist gefragt 

Prost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2008)

@Mzaskar: Obwohl ich kein Schnee/Wintersportfan bin, sieht das goil aus  

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2008)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen, reibe mir gerade den Schlaf aus den Augen und stehe wieder vor der Frage, Spikes oder nicht Spikes


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2008)

sieht ganz schön kalt aus, draussen  

Also Spikes, warme Jacke, Kopfmütze und Mundschutz .... Muss aufpassen, dass sie mich an der Schranke passieren lassen 

Allen eine stress- und unfallfreie Fahrt ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2008)

... ich hab' mich für die schwarze Limousine ohne Chauffeur aber mit Webasto entschieden.

Ich muss mir auf dem Abschlussball meines Filius am Samstag irgendwie beim Tanzen eine Zerrung im linken Oberschenkel geholt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2008)

einen guten Sart in die Woche und Vorsicht beim Diskutieren 

Ein Manager wurde im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt.
Der Manager wandte sich ihr zu und sagte: "Wollen wir uns ein wenig unterhalten?
Ich habe gehört, dass Flüge schneller vorüber gehen, wenn man mit einem Mitpassagier redet."
Das kleine Mädchen, welches eben sein Buch geöffnet hatte, schloss es langsam und sagte zum Manager: "Über was möchten Sie reden?" - "Oh, ich weiß nicht", antwortete der Manager. "Wie wär's über Atomstrom?"
"OK", sagte sie, "dies wäre ein interessantes Thema! Aber erlauben Sie mir zuerst eine Frage: Ein Pferd, eine Kuh und ein Reh essen alle dasselbe Zeug: Gras.
Aber das Reh scheidet kleine Kügelchen aus, die Kuh einen flachen Fladen und das Pferd produziert Klumpen getrockneten Grases. Warum, denken Sie, dass dies so ist?"
Der Manager denkt darüber nach und sagt: "Nun, ich habe keine Idee."
Darauf antwortet das kleine Mädchen: "Fühlen Sie sich wirklich kompetent genug über Atomstrom zu reden, wenn Sie beim Thema Sch***e schon überfordert sind..?"

:


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss mir auf dem Abschlussball meines Filius am Samstag irgendwie beim Tanzen eine Zerrung im linken Oberschenkel geholt haben...



man sollte gefährliche sportarten im alter meiden 

hab mich für gar nix entschieden. hab nämlich urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> man sollte gefährliche sportarten im alter meiden



 Stimmt - Da sollte man sich besser auf so ungefährliche Sachen wie Biken, etc. konzentrieren


----------



## wondermike (8. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss mir auf dem Abschlussball meines Filius am Samstag irgendwie beim Tanzen eine Zerrung im linken Oberschenkel geholt haben...



Hast wohl die jungen Mädels allzu enthusiastisch über's Parkett geschoben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hast wohl die jungen Mädels allzu enthusiastisch über's Parkett geschoben...



 Ist wirklich ziemlich unangenehm und tut insb. beim Treppaufsteigen ziemlich weh


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2008)

Schon sch..... wenn man nicht mehr so laufen kann wie man will


----------



## wondermike (8. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist wirklich ziemlich unangenehm und tut insb. beim Treppaufsteigen ziemlich weh



Du weißt doch: wer den Schaden hat... 

Trotzdem natürlich Gute Besserung!


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> einen guten Sart in die Woche und Vorsicht beim Diskutieren
> 
> Ein Manager wurde im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt.
> Der Manager wandte sich ihr zu und sagte: "Wollen wir uns ein wenig unterhalten?
> ...


 



wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt - Da sollte man sich besser auf so ungefährliche Sachen wie Biken, etc. konzentrieren


Tanzen find ich auch viel zu gefährlich. 



Hopi schrieb:


> Schon sch..... wenn man nicht mehr so laufen kann wie man will


Da weiß einer wovon er spricht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Dezember 2008)

ist hier ja wie im Altersheim....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2008)

Schneller Zivi!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2008)

GN8 Zusammen 

Ich bin platt: Mein Bein hat genervt und A. hat heute völlig unerwarteterweise auf der Basis einer MRT-Untersuchung ein ziemlich frustrierendes Ergebnis bzgl. des Heilungsfortschrittes ihrer Schulter (der Sturz liegt ja jetzt fast genau 1 Jahr zurück) bekommen


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin platt: Mein Bein hat genervt und A. hat heute völlig unerwarteterweise auf der Basis einer MRT-Untersuchung ein ziemlich frustrierendes Ergebnis bzgl. des Heilungsfortschrittes ihrer Schulter (der Sturz liegt ja jetzt fast genau 1 Jahr zurück) bekommen





wünsche dennoch eine gute nacht und vor allem ne ordentliche mütze schlaf .


----------



## wondermike (8. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin platt: Mein Bein hat genervt und A. hat heute völlig unerwarteterweise auf der Basis einer MRT-Untersuchung ein ziemlich frustrierendes Ergebnis bzgl. des Heilungsfortschrittes ihrer Schulter (der Sturz liegt ja jetzt fast genau 1 Jahr zurück) bekommen



Au weia. Dann natürlich alle guten Wünsche auch an die Frau Gattin!


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2008)

Oha, dabei schien zumindest die Bewegungsfähigkeit der Schulter doch weitestgehend wieder hergestellt. 
Weiterhin gute Besserung...

...auch an alle anderen (Halb-)Invaliden.


----------



## ratte (8. Dezember 2008)

Och menno, schon wieder Hopi angemeldet. Grrrr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Zumindest meinem Bein scheint es besser zu gehen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Der Verkehrsfunk meldet mehere Unfälle wegen Glätte, Ich glaube ich nehme die Spikes 

Guten Fahrt auf allen wegen für alle


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2008)

moin moin!

bin gestern die Spikes ne kleine Runde probe gefahren, war leider wohl nicht richtig glatt, aber im matschigen Wald fand ich sie auch schon wesentlich besser als "normale" Reifen, da tÃ¤ts aber auch ein Matschreifen  der kann dafÃ¼r halt nicht auf Eis. Wobei die Strasse immerhin auf der RÃ¼ckfahrt so schÃ¶n im Lampenlicht glitzerte, also wirds wohl doch etwas rutschig gewesen sein. 
WeiÃ jemand wo ich einen NTC Widerstand herbekomme? Beim Conrad kosten die 1â¬ + 5â¬ Versand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2008)

... ich fahr' schon seit 2 1/2 Wochen wieder permanent mit Spikes


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2008)

Bei Conrad in Frankfurt 

Der Sound der Spikes ist auch nicht schlecht, hilft auf dem abendlichen Heimweg zu entspannen und erspart die Klingel


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2008)

Ichauch, seit meiner letztjährigen Rutschpartie lieber einmal öfter 

Ach thomas, dann kann ich ja im Sommer bei dir vorbeikommen um den Reifen neu zu bespornen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2008)

... Du meinst wegen verlorener Spikes?

Kein Problem, ich habe das entsprechende Werkzeug und Ersatz-Spikes


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2008)

Deswegen 

Bin oft am Morgen am ueberlegen, ob ich nun mit den Spikes fahre oder das unbespikte Rad nehmen soll ..... es sind meist so um die Null ° auf meinem Balkon und es sieht trocken aus. Doch dann nehm ich doch meist das genagelte Rad und frage mich unterwegs schon ob es nicht doch das ander getan hätte. So war es heute am Abend den ganzen Weg trocken und auch nicht glatt, bis auf die Einfahrt zur Garage auf welcher ich mich dann mit ohne Rad fast auf den Allerwertesten gesetzt habe


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Du meinst wegen verlorener Spikes?



hab heut auch spikes verloren. und zwar beim rodeln 

also wenn einer auf der rodelpiste richtung oberreifenberg zufällig zwei blaue runde plastikteile in 1-cent größe mit spike in der mitte findet. bitte mir mitbringen. die gehören zu meinen mobilen spike-set für schuhe.

ausnahmsweise poste ich das jetzt mal nur hier und nicht im fundbüro


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ausnahmsweise poste ich das jetzt mal nur hier und nicht im fundbüro



so so ..........na denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Deswegen



Mach' ich selbstverständlich gerne 

... das Werkzeug und Ersatz-Spikes kosten aber auch nur ein paar Euronen


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2008)

nabend...


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2008)

War heute mal wieder lange mit Bike unterwegs und was soll ich Euch sagen...........?

Mir geht's gut. 

So, jetzt brauch ich was zwischen die Beißerchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2008)

@Iggi: Was ist denn mit Deinem Auto?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag' dann mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so so ..........na denn



zu gütig ... 

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder lange mit Bike unterwegs und was soll ich Euch sagen...........?
> 
> Mir geht's gut.
> 
> So, jetzt brauch ich was zwischen die Beißerchen.



schön das es dich noch gibt  was gab es denn ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen auch aus dem weißen Alpenland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schön das es dich noch gibt  was gab es denn ?



Moin moin,

es gab nur Salätchen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2008)

Na dann  Hatte mich schon auf so etwas in der Art Sauerbraten mit Klössen und Rotkohl eingestellt ,.... dann wäre ich doch glatt vorbei gekommen ..... 

Ach menno ich wäre ja bestimmt viel zu spät gewesen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit liebe Schüler


----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2008)

faules Pack


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2008)

... und das soll unsere Altersvorsorge sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2008)

2 Kollegen weniger im Team


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 2 Kollegen weniger im Team



 Tja in der Schweiz ist sowas sehr viel leichter möglich


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2008)

immerhin werden sie bis Ende Mai durch HR betreut und bezahlt. Betreut dahingegen es gibt Schulungen, Coachings und Unterstützung beider Jobsuche ... 
trotzdem Sche***e


----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und das soll unsere Altersvorsorge sein



nicht meine


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 2 Kollegen weniger im Team



Bei meinem Sponsor fallen nun auch x tausend Stellen weg  ich hoffe nicht, dass sie die falschen Leute aus dem gekaperten Betrieb holen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Was ist denn mit Deinem Auto?



die karre verkauf ich als unfallwagen und werde mir dafür ne andere suchen....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2008)

und nochmal moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2008)

... Na jetzt wohl eher N'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2008)

... und jetzt GN8 

... ich bin ziemlich platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2008)

dito

es hat 3 von 15 gelupft 

dafür das nur 13 % IT abgebaut werden sollte ....


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die karre verkauf ich als unfallwagen und werde mir dafür ne andere suchen....



ups, hab ich was verpasst? ist dir was passiert??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> es hat 3 von 15 gelupft
> 
> dafür das nur 13 % IT abgebaut werden sollte ....



Wie bereits gesagt: In der Schweiz geht sowas viel, viel leichter, als in D


----------



## Hopi (11. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dito
> 
> es hat 3 von 15 gelupft
> 
> dafür das nur 13 % IT abgebaut werden sollte ....



Eure IT besteht doch bestimmt aus mehr als 15 Leuten, ist trotzdem schlimm wenn Leute abgebaut werden , da ist jeder einer zu viel.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2008)

ist nur unser Team, in dedr IT in der Schweiz sind mit sicherheit mehr personen  beschäftigt oder auch betroffen ......

Irgendwie sind wir gestern in der Bar am UH versackt, es gab dann noch 2 andere Bekannte von mir, aus dem Investment Banking, die es erwischt hat 

Weiss nicht warum ich das hier schreibe, aber es beschäftigt mich 
Sorry


----------



## Hopi (11. Dezember 2008)

zur Zeit beschäftigt das wohl jeden der mit den Banken zu tun hat 
Ja die Investment Jungs müssen sich jetzt warm anziehen, wenn selbst die Deutsche über einen Abbau in dem Bereich nachdenkt. Aber auf der andern Seite, hatten wir nach der .com Blase und dem 11 Sep. ähnliche Stimmung im Markt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Weiss nicht warum ich das hier schreibe, aber es beschäftigt mich



... ich kann verstehen, dass Dich das beschäftigt  

Es ist wieder mal kalt geworden da draussen


----------



## Hopi (11. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... (
> 
> Es ist wieder mal kalt geworden da draussen



Ja ist es  und ich hoffe auf etwas Neuschnee am alten  20cm würden Hopi schon reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es ist wieder mal kalt geworden da draussen





Hopi schrieb:


> Ja ist es  und ich hoffe auf etwas Neuschnee am alten  20cm würden Hopi schon reichen



Ich meinte nicht das Wetter, sondern bezog mich eher auf das Thema, das unseren Schweizer Plauscherfreund beschäftigt


----------



## Hopi (11. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht das Wetter



Dort ist aber auch kalt  und das andere war eh überhitzt  so schlimm es jetzt ist "es war mal wieder nötig".
Ich würde sagen von der Wirtschaftskraft ist es etwas unter normal, das Frostgefühl kommt von den ganzen Leuten die sagen es wäre kalt geworden.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2008)

Da stimme ich dem oben gesagten zu und es schneit


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Dezember 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ups, hab ich was verpasst? ist dir was passiert??



kleiner ausflug in de acker... 
war etwas glatt...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2008)

Iggy hat etwas Flurschaden verursacht und kauft ein Feuerwehrauto


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Dezember 2008)

wird leider doch nicht der knallrote....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dem oben gesagten zu und es schneit



Apropos: Das beste Mittel gegen angesägte Stühle ist m.E. die Nutzung von Stehpulten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Dezember 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend, hier ist es ja ziemlich ruhig, ich glaube auf dem Wiener Zentralfriedhof ist mehr Action


----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Abend, hier ist es ja ziemlich ruhig, ich glaube auf dem Wiener Zentralfriedhof ist mehr Action



Wahrscheinlich alle schon im Winterschlaf.


----------



## Hopi (11. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich alle schon im Winterschlaf.



nö! am schaffen.


----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> nö! am schaffen.



Soso. Na dann mach' das mal ordentlich!


----------



## Hopi (11. Dezember 2008)

jetzt macht der Rechner


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



Was'n mit Dir los? Verpennt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Dezember 2008)

ei gude!

endlich WE


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2008)

ja endlich WE....


moin...


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja endlich WE....



Bei mir auch gleich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend Leute 

Alles klar?


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Abend Leute
> 
> Alles klar?



Du strahlst ja bis zu den Ohren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du strahlst ja bis zu den Ohren.



das hat marie curie auch....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das hat marie curie auch....



 Caro weiss warum ich heute so strahle, Dir erzähle ich es vllt. irgendwann mal


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro weiss warum ich heute so strahle, Dir erzähle ich es vllt. irgendwann mal



Hast Du ein Paket von Kalle gekriegt, oder sowas?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Paket von Kalle gekriegt, oder sowas?



So was ähnliches  

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2008)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin,

warum fühl ich mich so antriebslos? 
Erst mal meinen zweiten Kaffee.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2008)

Das ist das trübe und kalte Wetter da draussen


----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist das trübe und kalte Wetter da draussen



Aber ehrlich. Echt eklig. Da möchte man sich grade in ein Loch verkriechen und frühestens im März wieder rauskommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2008)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was'n mit Dir los? Verpennt?



mooooooinnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2008)

...eher GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Dezember 2008)

so hier meine neue Karre...
leider muss ich jetzt vorder und hinterrad ausbauen um das bike zu transportieren...
aber ein bikeurlaub mit 2 Personen geht, wird allerdings etwas gemütlicher als beim alten..war ja eben auch ein kombi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch 

Das ging aber flott


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2008)

ja is denn heut scho weihnachten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2008)

... nö: Weihnachten war schon Freitag


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so hier meine neue Karre...
> leider muss ich jetzt vorder und hinterrad ausbauen um das bike zu transportieren...
> aber ein bikeurlaub mit 2 Personen geht, wird allerdings etwas gemütlicher als beim alten..war ja eben auch ein kombi


Wo hast Du denn Deinen Esel stehen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn Deinen Esel stehen?



bei mir im hof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bei mir im hof?



So einfach ist das bei Dir. 
Dann komm ich mal mit einer Decke vorbei


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So einfach ist das bei Dir.
> Dann komm ich mal mit einer Decke vorbei



tääätääääääää
guten morgen iggi...
der esel... ja...
der heißt papa


----------



## wondermike (14. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tääätääääääää
> guten morgen iggi...
> der esel... ja...
> der heißt papa



Hm. Was Dein Papa wohl zu diesem Post sagen würde?


----------



## wondermike (14. Dezember 2008)

Wetter war ja geil heute. Da hat das Biken endlich mal wieder Spaß gemacht. 

@Iggi und Seb
Haltet Euch ran, sonst hab' ich Euch bald!


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wetter war ja geil heute. Da hat das Biken endlich mal wieder Spaß gemacht.
> 
> @Iggi und Seb
> Haltet Euch ran, sonst hab' ich Euch bald!



BALD.... OPA.. bekommst du keinen mehr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> @Iggi und Seb
> Haltet Euch ran, sonst hab' ich Euch bald!



chill ma, dafür heißt unser Team ja so


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> chill ma, dafür heißt unser Team ja so



DER hat aber angefangen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> DER hat aber angefangen



du warst ja auch nicht gemeint


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du warst ja auch nicht gemeint



ups... 
wohl überlesen....
mach ihn fertig....ER hat angefangen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nö: Weihnachten war schon Freitag



mist, im urlaub verliert man immer völlig die zeit ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2008)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen taunus


----------



## Maggo (15. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen schweiz.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen der rest..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2008)

gute Morgen alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2008)

... rechtzeitig zum Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend Leute, hier geht ja in den letzten Tagen echt der Punk


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Dezember 2008)

ab morgen sind für mich ferien! 
morgen letzte arbeit --> mathe :kotz:
un dann rühre ich da keinen finger mehr!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ab morgen sind für mich ferien!
> morgen letzte arbeit --> mathe :kotz:



 Viel Glück




--bikerider-- schrieb:


> un dann rühre ich da keinen finger mehr!



Heisst da, Du tippst auch nix mehr auf der Tastatur


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Glück
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke 

und wegen der tastatur.... mal sehn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2008)

Mein Filius schreibt morgen auch Mathe 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2008)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## *Heiko* (16. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


 
ne....gute nacht...hatte nachtschicht


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2008)

Hier boxt ja der Papst, man(n) kommt gar nicht mit dem lesen nach 

Alles frisch in good old germanien 

Achja, Guten Abend Gute Nacht Guten Morgen .... oder so  nur um im Tempo zu bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2008)

Tja, es in der Tat zu Zeit etwas wenig los hier


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2008)

die zeit der besinnungslosigkeit ist angebrochen 


Äh der Besinnlichkeit meinte ich natürlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Dezember 2008)

was ist der sinn des lebens....?


----------



## wondermike (16. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was ist der sinn des lebens....?



Na, gute Mathearbeiten zu schreiben...   

Hoffe, es ist gut gelaufen.


----------



## wondermike (16. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> die zeit der besinnungslosigkeit ist angebrochen
> 
> 
> Äh der Besinnlichkeit meinte ich natürlich



Diese Woche muss ich noch überstehen. Dann werde ich auch konsequent besof... äh...besinnlich sein.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2008)

ich werde bis zum bitteren Ende schuften und zu Kreuze krischen


----------



## wondermike (16. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich werde bis zum bitteren Ende schuften und zu Kreuze krischen



So ist's brav.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, gute Mathearbeiten zu schreiben...
> 
> Hoffe, es ist gut gelaufen.



 frag nicht.... ich bring sie alle um, diese verfluchten mathematiker!!

und dann soll doch mal son politiker sagen, ballerspiele seien die ursachen von amogläufen....


----------



## wondermike (16. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> frag nicht.... ich bring sie alle um, diese verfluchten mathematiker!!



Wir sind so stolz auf Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2008)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was ist der sinn des lebens....?



Sehr gute Frage, ich werde mal drüber schlafen  

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2008)

... tut mir leid, aber mir ist die Antwort heute Nacht leider auch nicht eingefallen 

Guten Morgen trotzdem


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... tut mir leid, aber mir ist die Antwort heute Nacht leider auch nicht eingefallen



jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2008)

Es schneit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2008)

Achso, Guten Morgen Deutschland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Schweiz


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin,


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> frag nicht.... ich bring sie alle um, diese verfluchten mathematiker!!
> 
> und dann soll doch mal son politiker sagen, ballerspiele seien die ursachen von amogläufen....



Was kam denn dran?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... tut mir leid, aber mir ist die Antwort heute Nacht leider auch nicht eingefallen



... jetzt weiss ich es wieder: Die Antwort lautet 42!


----------



## Hopi (17. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es schneit




 ich will auch haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich will auch haben



Ich nicht


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2008)

fette weisse flocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2008)

Igittigitt :kotz:


----------



## wondermike (17. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jetzt weiss ich es wieder: Die Antwort lautet 42!



Falsch, das war die Frage nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2008)

der Sinn des Lebens ist doch 88  oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Igittigitt :kotz:


 

Komm her ich bin vorbereitet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> der Sinn des Lebens ist doch 88  oder?



Vllt. doch eher 69?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Was kam denn dran?



Vektorrechnung...
im grunde recht einfach....wenn mans denn verstanden hat


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Dezember 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2008)

na gut natürlich


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Vektorrechnung...
> im grunde recht einfach....wenn mans denn verstanden hat


Tja, darum geht es eben.....



wahltho schrieb:


> na gut natürlich


Schön zu hören.
Das mit den 42 habe ich nicht verstanden......
Das mit den 69 schon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das mit den 42 habe ich nicht verstanden.....



Ist aus Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (siehe auch Hier!) 

Da wird unter anderem so'n Supercomputer namens "Deep Thought" (ein Schelm, bei dem dieser Name Assoziationen zu Namen/Titeln aus anderen künstlerischen Genres weckt  ) auf einem fernen Planeten gebaut, um die ultimative Antwort auf alle Fragen des Lebens, etc. zu errechnen. Das Ding rechnet Jahrtausende rum und kommt spukt schliesslich als Antwort ganz profan "42" aus - Ziemlich skuril, so wie das ganze Buch


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Tja, darum geht es eben.....
> 
> 
> Schön zu hören.
> ...




tztztz


----------



## wondermike (17. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist aus Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (siehe auch Hier!)
> 
> Da wird unter anderem so'n Supercomputer namens "Deep Thought" (ein Schelm, bei dem dieser Name Assoziationen zu Namen/Titeln aus anderen künstlerischen Genres weckt  ) auf einem fernen Planeten gebaut, um die ultimative Antwort auf alle Fragen des Lebens, etc. zu errechnen. Das Ding rechnet Jahrtausende rum und kommt spukt schliesslich als Antwort ganz profan "42" aus - Ziemlich skuril, so wie das ganze Buch



Das mit der 42 habe ich natürlich gewusst. Aber was bedeutet 69?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber was bedeutet 69?





muß mal meine frau fragen ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2008)

96


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2008)

Guten  Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> muß mal meine frau fragen ...



Und?


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja und 

Morsche


----------



## wondermike (18. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten  Morgen
> 
> 
> 
> Und?



Wahrscheinlich hat er jetzt 'ne dicke Backe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2008)

... oder sie hat die Schnauze voll


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er jetzt 'ne dicke Backe.





wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder sie hat die Schnauze voll



irgendwie haben beide recht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er jetzt 'ne dicke Backe.



... ausserdem wenn dann wohl eher eine dicke Wange 

... hoffentlich


----------



## wondermike (18. Dezember 2008)

Und ein Beitrag zur besinnlichen Festtagsstimmung:

http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/topicalbumbackground/3321/huellen_aus_der_hoelle.html


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und ein Beitrag zur besinnlichen Festtagsstimmung:
> 
> http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/topicalbumbackground/3321/huellen_aus_der_hoelle.html


 
http://www.microsoft-watch.com/content/corporate/bill_gates_last_day_at_microsoft.html


----------



## Hopi (18. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.microsoft-watch.com/content/corporate/bill_gates_last_day_at_microsoft.html



Sehr geil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2008)

... stimmt


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das mit der 42 habe ich natürlich gewusst. Aber was bedeutet 69? ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2008)

jau, komme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> jau, komme mit



 Ich hab gar nichts gemerkt, hast Du auf A. Seite geschlafen?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2008)

Naja, war mir dnn doch etwasw weit 

Morsche übrigens noch oder so


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin,

@Wahltho

Ruf mal an wenn es passt!


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Dezember 2008)

moin...
juuuhuu.. ferien....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

... die letzten längeren Schulferien Deines Lebens, oder?


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die letzten längeren Schulferien Deines Lebens, oder?



ich hoffe doch mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch mal



Hoffst Du wirklich? Danach geht der Ernst des Lebens los, schluss mit lustig, aus die Maus


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffst Du wirklich? Danach geht der Ernst des Lebens los, schluss mit lustig, aus die Maus



ja ich hoffe wirklich 
wird zeit, dass es hier mal ernst wird  
und laut meiner Englischlehrerin hab ich auch keine Probleme durch leben zu kommen....
nach einer Diskussion über eine Note Frau H. :,,keine Sorge Daniel.. DU kommst durchs leben! Dein chef wird dich zwar hassen aber du kommst durch  ,,

Hintergrund war: ich wollte sie davon überzeugen mir für mein referat ne bessere Note zu geben, da ich ja meine stichwortzettel vergessen hatte und somit das ganze referat mir total spontan aus der nase gezogen hatte und alles super improvisiert habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

... Du tust also alles dafür, dass sie Dich auch wirklich loswerden wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Du tust also alles dafür, dass sie Dich auch wirklich loswerden wollen



in der schule mhm... jop 
es is einfach immer wieder toll auf was für diskusionen sich lehrer so einlassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

... ich hab' kommendes Jahr schon 25-Jähriges Abi-Treffen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2008)

ei gude!

bin auch in die Ferien übergegangen  nach der ausbildungsbedingten Ferienpause  wirds auch mal wieder Zeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich hab' kommendes Jahr schon 25-Jähriges Abi-Treffen



Böse Finger könnten ja jetzt was böses dazu schreiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin auch in die Ferien übergegangen  nach der ausbildungsbedingten Ferienpause  wirds auch mal wieder Zeit



Noch so einer  


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Böse Finger könnten ja jetzt was böses dazu schreiben



Sollen sie doch machen - Ich hab' mit meinem Alter kein Problem


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sollen sie doch machen - Ich hab' mit meinem Alter kein Problem



woher weißt du das es in diese Richtung hätte gehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich hab' kommendes Jahr schon 25-Jähriges Abi-Treffen





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Böse Finger könnten ja jetzt was böses dazu schreiben





wahltho schrieb:


> Noch so einer
> 
> 
> Sollen sie doch machen - Ich hab' mit meinem Alter kein Problem





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> woher weißt du das es in diese Richtung hätte gehen können




genau Opa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> woher weißt du das es in diese Richtung hätte gehen können





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> genau Opa



Weil Ihr Jungspunde so leicht zu durchschauen seid  

... und dazu braucht man noch nicht einmal meine Lebenserfahrung


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2008)

JaJa die zukünftigen Rentenzahler


----------



## wondermike (19. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Hintergrund war: ich wollte sie davon überzeugen mir für mein referat ne bessere Note zu geben, da ich ja meine stichwortzettel vergessen hatte und somit das ganze referat mir total spontan aus der nase gezogen hatte und alles super improvisiert habe



Dafür hättest Du von mir aber noch Punktabzug gekriegt! Die Vorbereitung ist schließlich Teil der Arbeit.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2008)

Ein Teil der Arbeit nicht bestanden = Sechs, setzen !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt wirklich keine Disziplin mehr in hessischen Schulen


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2008)

stimmt, keine Ordnung mehr .... mit dem Lehrer diskutieren, hätte es früher nicht gegeben ....Hach früher war alles besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ....Hach früher war alles besser



... da herrschte noch Zucht und Ordnung


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da herrschte noch Zucht und Ordnung



Was sagte kürzlich jemand zu mir........
"Da herrschte noch Inzucht und Ordnung."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> "Da herrschte noch Inzucht und Ordnung."



"Inzucht und Unordnung", "Saddam und Gonorrhoe", ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2008)

Deppen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

Auch schon gehört - Goil


----------



## wondermike (19. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Deppen



Ohne Worte. Wirklich ohne Worte.


----------



## wondermike (19. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt, keine Ordnung mehr .... mit dem Lehrer diskutieren, hätte es früher nicht gegeben ....Hach früher war alles besser



Genau. Da sind wir noch aufgesprungen und haben im Chor "Guten Morgen Herr Lehrer!" gebrüllt, wenn der Lehrer reingekommen ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

Welche zwei Dinge waren gemäss der Meinung von Einstein unendlich?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2008)

-Edit-

Ach das meintest du  
Google: das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum ist er sich noch nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2008)

... Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2008)

... na liebe Schüler, auch schon aufgestanden?


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... na liebe Schüler, auch schon aufgestanden?



tz 
musste heut morgen um neun schon schaffen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2008)

.. brav so


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. brav so



und es ist tatsache das ich euch jetzt schon die rente finaziere bzw den jetzigen rentnern 

also nicht mehr maulen opa


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also nicht mehr maulen opa



Ich maule doch gar nicht, sondern lobe Dich doch auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich maule doch gar nicht, sondern lobe Dich doch auch noch




alles klar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alles klar



Sei auch weiterhin ein guter Rentenbeitragszahler, vor allen Dingen so ab 2030, spätestens dann solltest Du den Höchstbeitrag zahlen


----------



## wondermike (20. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sei auch weiterhin ein guter Rentenbeitragszahler, vor allen Dingen so ab 2030, spätestens dann solltest Du den Höchstbeitrag zahlen



Genau. Dann musst Du den wahltho und mich mit durchfüttern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau. Dann musst Du den wahltho und mich mit durchfüttern.



 Wenn's gut läuft, beteiligt sich vllt. ja auch noch meine eigene biologische Altersvorsorge


----------



## wondermike (20. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn's gut läuft, beteiligt sich vllt. ja auch noch meine eigene biologische Altersvorsorge



Dann sieh' mal zu, dass aus dem was ordentliches wird.


----------



## Maggo (20. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und es ist tatsache das ich euch jetzt schon die rente finaziere bzw den jetzigen rentnern
> 
> also nicht mehr maulen opa



...ich werde rente bekommen???geil, dann kann ich mich ja zurücklehnen und entspannen.


----------



## wondermike (20. Dezember 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...ich werde rente bekommen???geil, dann kann ich mich ja zurücklehnen und entspannen.



Klar - auf den Iggi können wir uns doch verlassen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Klar - auf den Iggi können wir uns doch verlassen.



genau

ich kann mir locker 3 Rentner halten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> genau
> 
> ich kann mir locker 3 Rentner halten



... dann wird es auch genug davon geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2008)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. Dezember 2008)

@iggy: lass uns doch mal über den job sprechen in dem du dir drei rentner leisten kannst und morgens erst um neun uhr anfängst......


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: lass uns doch mal über den job sprechen in dem du dir drei rentner leisten kannst und morgens erst um neun uhr anfängst......




bin da noch auf der suche


----------



## wondermike (21. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin da noch auf der suche



Dann beeil Dich mal. So alt und tatterig wie wir schon sind, machen wir's nicht mehr lang.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2008)

Moin 



wondermike schrieb:


> So alt und tatterig wie wir schon sind, machen wir's nicht mehr lang.



Dann hat der Iggi aber auch kein Problem 

Ich will meine Rente aber lange geniessen


----------



## wondermike (21. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte ja nur, zu tatterig zum Arbeiten. Zum Biken reicht es bestimmt noch viel länger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2008)

Leute was für ein tristes Wetter da draussen 

Zum Glück haben wir wenigstens schonmal die kürzesten Tage erreicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2008)

ab jetzt gehts wieder bergauf...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2008)

Ei gude wie!




--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und es ist tatsache das ich euch jetzt schon die rente finaziere bzw den jetzigen rentnern



du zahlst schon Beiträge zur Rentenversicherung?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ab jetzt gehts wieder bergauf...



... und hoffentlich schon bald mit uns wieder so richtig bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> genau
> 
> ich kann mir locker 3 Rentner halten



Komm du schaffst auch 4


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klaro 
also bzw mein betriebt zahlt beiträge, da ich da arbeite...
weil von meinen 5,50 die std kann man nicht mehr all zu viel abziehen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und hoffentlich schon bald mit uns wieder so richtig bergab



aber sowas von..
freu mich schon wenn die trails wieder so schön staub-trocken sind.. und dann mim lappe  




und dann erst im sommer wenns hofftl. in die alpen geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Komm du schaffst auch 4



Einer geht noch, einer geht noch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und dann erst im sommer wenns hofftl. in die alpen geht



Wir werden auch sicherlich bald unser Planungen für den Alpen-X im kommenden Jahr starten 

... und der Besuch beim mzaskar steht ja auch noch aus


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2008)

Juup, Berge sind parat und in freudiger Erwartung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Juup, Berge sind parat und in freudiger Erwartung



Nur mal sehen, was mit A. und dem Biken wird


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2008)

ich suche für Almut dann eine schöne hochalpine, fahrtechnisch einfach Route mit schönen Ein und Ausblicken ..... Habe mir schon ueberlegt, eine Hütte zu organisieren, quasi als Basislager um dann von dort mit Touren aufzubrechen, oder einfach die Seele baumeln lassen ......
Wenn ich mal wieder in FRA bin, komme ich mal zum Pläne schmieden vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder in FRA bin, komme ich mal zum Pläne schmieden vorbei



 Würde A. und mich wirklch freuen, Dich mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## wondermike (21. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich suche für Almut dann eine schöne hochalpine, fahrtechnisch einfach Route mit schönen Ein und Ausblicken ..... Habe mir schon ueberlegt, eine Hütte zu organisieren, quasi als Basislager um dann von dort mit Touren aufzubrechen, oder einfach die Seele baumeln lassen ......
> Wenn ich mal wieder in FRA bin, komme ich mal zum Pläne schmieden vorbei



Klingt gut. Wenn ich ganz ganz doll brav bin nehmt Ihr mich dann auch mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2008)

... klaro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2008)

Gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2008)

1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2008)

so ich geh dann mal pennen
ciao gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679


Der Sinn des Lebens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2008)

... habe mich auch schon gefragt, was das sein soll


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2008)

Das Ergebnis der Mathearbeit


----------



## Hopi (22. Dezember 2008)

seine Handyrechnung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2008)

... dann wird das nix mehr mit der Altersvorsorge


----------



## Hopi (22. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... dann wird das nix mehr mit der Altersvorsorge



na das trifft mich ja nicht wirklich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2008)

schon klar, aber so normale (leidende) Angestellte wie WM und ich später Rentenbeitragszahlerknechte


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich geh dann mal pennen
> ciao gn8



war auch nach deionem letzten post wohl besser


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2008)

Hoi Hopi


für dich und Gemahlin zum spielen


----------



## Hopi (22. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Hopi
> 
> 
> für dich und Gemahlin zum spielen



sabber  ich muss aber erst meine Erkältung loswerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2008)

Sach mal, so alt bist du doch gar nicht, dass du ständig irgendwelche Gebrechen vorschieben darfst, oder etwa doch 

erst fährst du gegen die Bande
dann schmeisst es dich sonst noch ständig auf den Boden
nun eine Erkältung
.......


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Dezember 2008)

fröhliche weihnachten ihr plauscher und freireiter.

alles gute für 2009!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> fröhliche weihnachten ihr plauscher und freireiter.
> 
> alles gute für 2009!



Vielen Dank 

Das Gleiche wünsche ich Euch allen selbstverständlich auch!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin



mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr lieben
> 
> 
> Der Sinn des Lebens





wahltho schrieb:


> ... habe mich auch schon gefragt, was das sein soll





mzaskar schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis der Mathearbeit





Hopi schrieb:


> seine Handyrechnung





wissefux schrieb:


> war auch nach deionem letzten post wohl besser




naja gut, in euerm Alter 

das sind die ersten 100 Nachkommastellen von PI, das sieht man doch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> fröhliche weihnachten ihr plauscher und freireiter.
> 
> alles gute für 2009!





wahltho schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Das Gleiche wünsche ich Euch allen selbstverständlich auch!



Ich euch auch, aber erstmal nur denen die vorher nicht mehr ins Forum schauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... aber erstmal nur denen die vorher nicht mehr ins Forum schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2008)

Just in case:
A young man named John received a parrot as a gift. The parrot had a bad attitude and an even worse vocabulary. Every word out of the bird's mouth was rude, obnoxious and laced with profanity.

John tried and tried to change the bird's attitude by consistently saying only polite words, playing soft music and anything else he could think of to "clean up" the bird's vocabulary.

Finally, John was fed up and he yelled at the parrot. The parrot yelled back. John shook the parrot and the parrot got angrier and even ruder. John, in desperation, threw up his hand, grabbed the bird and put him in the freezer.

For a few minutes the parrot squawked and kicked and screamed. Then suddenly there was total quiet. Not a peep was heard for over a minute.

Fearing that he'd hurt the parrot, John quickly opened the door to the freezer. The parrot calmly stepped out onto John's outstretched arms and said, "I believe I may have offended you with my rude language and actions. I'm sincerely remorseful for my inappropriate transgressions and I fully intend to do everything I can to correct my rude and unforgivable behavior."

John was stunned at the change in the bird's attitude. As he was about to ask the parrot what had made such a dramatic change in his behavior, the bird continued, "May I ask what the turkey did?"


----------



## ratte (22. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... "May I ask what the turkey did?"






mzaskar schrieb:


> für dich und Gemahlin zum spielen


Hmmm, eventuell wollten wir einen kleinen Abstecher in die Gegend machen, da ein Bekannter über Sylvester dort ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2008)

N'abend


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2008)

@ wahltho

könnte vllt. ein Haus in Scuol  besorgen (für max 6 Personen) heisst für 3 x 2 

aber nur ausserhalb der Saison


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> könnte vllt. ein Haus in Scuol  besorgen (für max 6 Personen) heisst für 3 x 2



 Wir schnacken da demnächst mal drüber, ebenso wie über Luberon im September


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2008)

hat jemand ne ahnung wies rodel/schneetechnisch aufm Feldberg ausieht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2008)

... soll ganz schlecht sein, nur noch sehr wenig Schnee 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... soll ganz schlecht sein, nur noch sehr wenig Schnee
> 
> GN8



dafür kann man mit dem nächsten frost bestimmt prima schlittschuh laufen 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2008)

vergiss


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2008)

erstaunlich?? !!!! ich denke ein bemerkenserter Politiker  Zu meiner Zeit (Pershing(ATOM) Raketen in BRD) nicht gerade beliebt ... aber als Mensch sicher unvergleichbar ....

http://www.20min.ch/news/ausland/story/Der--coolste-Deutsche--wird-90-20084781

Hut ab Herr Schmidt und Happy Birthday 





GN8


PS: auch hier


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2008)

moin !

zum ersten mal in diesem monat mit dem rad zur a******


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Habe die erste Erkältung der Saison


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2008)

na dann sei doch froh, dass die saison doch grade am ende ist 

gute besserung ...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2008)

Morsche ihr Plauscher 

Heute ist quasi der letzte hektische Tag im alten Jahr 

Packen, Auto beladen, zur Arbeit, nach Eppelborn fahren ..... ich freue mich schon auf den Weihnachsbraten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na dann sei doch froh, dass die saison doch grade am ende ist
> 
> gute besserung ...



Tja, ich hatte letzte Woche wieder mal mein gelegentlich in dieser Jahreszeit auftretendes NullbockaufOutdoor-Syndrom und hab' nur Spin-Trainer getreten....

... prompt habe ich jetzt eine Erkältung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute ist quasi der letzte hektische Tag im alten Jahr



Hektik?  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Packen, Auto beladen, zur Arbeit, nach Eppelborn fahren .....



Fahr' vorsichtig 



mzaskar schrieb:


> .... ich freue mich schon auf den Weihnachsbraten



Ich kann ihn schon riechen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich noch nicht  

...... was sicher an meiner verstopften Nase liegen mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, ich hatte letzte Woche wieder mal mein gelegentlich in dieser Jahreszeit auftretendes NullbockaufOutdoor-Syndrom und hab' nur Spin-Trainer getreten....
> 
> ... prompt habe ich jetzt eine Erkältung



sportlich outdoor war ich auch sehr selten in letzter zeit. hab aber das indoor-tretrad auch gemieden und bin von daher noch fit


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2008)

So ihr lieben, ich packe ein 

Ich wünsche allen Plauscherinnen und Plauschern frohe, gesunde und erholsame Festtage 

Gruss 

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich Dir auch Stefan 

Liebe Grüsse auch von A.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Dezember 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2008)

... ei gut natürlich


----------



## wondermike (23. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, ich hatte letzte Woche wieder mal mein gelegentlich in dieser Jahreszeit auftretendes NullbockaufOutdoor-Syndrom und hab' nur Spin-Trainer getreten....
> 
> ... prompt habe ich jetzt eine Erkältung



Ich stecke auch grade in der Mutter aller Motivationslöcher. 

Nicht mal das schöne Wetter heute konnte mich dazu bewegen, meinen immer fetteren Hintern auf's Bike zu heben. 

Vielleicht kann mich ja mal jemand kräftig in selbigen treten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (23. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ihr lieben, ich packe ein
> 
> Ich wünsche allen Plauscherinnen und Plauschern frohe, gesunde und erholsame Festtage
> 
> ...



Von mir auch ein dreifach kräftiges Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich stecke auch grade in der Mutter aller Motivationslöcher.
> 
> Nicht mal das schöne Wetter heute konnte mich dazu bewegen, meinen immer fetteren Hintern auf's Bike zu heben.
> 
> Vielleicht kann mich ja mal jemand kräftig in selbigen treten...



Okay, radeln am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, radeln am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag?



Evtl. am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag, wenn bis dahin meine Erkältung weg sein sollte  

So Leute: Gerade war Bescherung


----------



## wondermike (23. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Evtl. am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag, wenn bis dahin meine Erkältung weg sein sollte



Bin über die Feiertage weg. Vielleicht zwischen den Jahren?




wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute: Gerade war Bescherung



Und unsereiner, der wirklich brav war, kuckt wieder in die Röhre.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute: Gerade war Bescherung



so so ... 

es ist an der zeit, folgendes zu verkünden :

frohe weihnachten an alle plauscher, deren freunde und feinde sowie die stillen bewunderer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> frohe weihnachten an alle plauscher, deren freunde und feinde sowie die stillen bewunderer



Ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können


----------



## ratte (24. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits.

Ich schließe mich dem allgemeinen Tenor an und wünsche allen geruhsame Weihnachtstage.

Lasst Euch die Gans/Würstchen mit Kartoffelsalat/Fondue oder was auch immer gut schmecken. Die nächste Tour, bei der Ihr die Energie braucht, kommt bestimmt


----------



## wondermike (24. Dezember 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Lasst Euch die Gans/Würstchen mit Kartoffelsalat/Fondue oder was auch immer gut schmecken. Die nächste Tour, bei der Ihr die Energie braucht, kommt bestimmt



Hör bloß auf. Ich krieg jetzt schon kaum noch die Hose zu.


----------



## wondermike (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten!



schließe mich dessen an!!

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## Zilli (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
auch wenn ich mich hier kaum noch blicken lass, wünsche ich Euch auch frohe Weihnachten 

, nette Geschenke 

 und ein paar geruhsame Tage 

. Bis demnächst mal wieder ... wobei ich die nächsten Wochen noch ein paar Umdrehung mehr im Hamsterrad drehen werde ...


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2008)

ich schließe mich dem carsten an. frohes fest, genießt die feiertage....!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt die Festtagsaktivitäten bisher unbeschadet überstanden


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin und frohe Weihnachten 



wahltho schrieb:


> Evtl. am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag, wenn bis dahin meine Erkältung weg sein sollte
> 
> So Leute: Gerade war Bescherung


Die Bescherung war sicher schön.......für die Erkältung gute Besserung. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Bin über die Feiertage weg. Vielleicht zwischen den Jahren?
> ........................


Gerne.


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben
> 
> Ich hoffe, Ihr habt die Festtagsaktivitäten bisher unbeschadet überstanden



Ich werde heute mal radeln gehen und denn Raclettekäse verwerten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werde heute mal radeln gehen und denn Raclettekäse verwerten.



Mach das 

Wie bereits gestern absehbar, nervt mich meine Erkältung immer noch, insofern musst Du alleine fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Dezember 2008)

Ei gude wie!

wünsche euch allen weiterhin ein frohes Fest und ein paar besinnliche Tage!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Dezember 2008)

moin
frohes fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2008)

... gleich gibt's den Gänsebraten - Lecker!


----------



## mzaskar (25. Dezember 2008)

ich fühle mich gestopft  einfach zuviel essen, trinken und zuwenig Bewegung 
Jetzt gehe ich erstmal spazieren, in Ermangelung eines Bikes


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *ich fühle mich gestopft  einfach zuviel essen, trinken und zuwenig Bewegung *
> Jetzt gehe ich erstmal spazieren, in Ermangelung eines Bikes



richtig soo 


man bin ich voll...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2008)

Tag 2 der diesjährigen Weihnachtsfeierlichkeiten neigt sich dem Ende entgegen...

... die Gans war wie immer sehr lecker und ist inzwischen bereits fast verdaut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2008)

... Gn8


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2008)

und es ward der 3. tag ... moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2008)

... was ward es denn am dritten Tag?   

Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Dezember 2008)

moin moin!

gleich gehts zum nächsten Überfüllungsmahl zur Oma 

Weihnachten besteht ja quasi nur aus Essen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2008)

So, gleich folgt der letzte Akt der diesjährigen Weihnachtsvöllerei - diesmal bei der Schwiegermama


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2008)

... es ist vollbracht: Die Tour-de-Fress ist vorüber 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... es ist vollbracht: Die Tour-de-Fress ist vorüber
> 
> GN8



bei mir noch nicht ganz. hab noch 4 fress-termine in diesem jahr 

nun aber erst mal zum nächsten heia-termin


----------



## wondermike (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe die weihnachtlichen Fressorgien auch so einigermaßen überstanden. Puh. Nur eine Erkältung habe ich mir eingefangen. 

Das wird's wohl erst mal wieder nix mit Kalorien abarbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir noch nicht ganz. hab noch 4 fress-termine in diesem jahr



 Das ist ja fast an jedem Abend Einer - Der Fux wird gemästet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nur eine Erkältung habe ich mir eingefangen.



 Gute Besserung - Meine Erkältung nervt mich auch immer noch


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist ja fast an jedem Abend Einer - Der Fux wird gemästet



so sieht es aus ... 

ich glaub, ich hab gestern im vorbeiwandern dein geschenk gesehen ... 
wer schenkt denn sowas  gib mir mal die adresse  auch haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2008)

Mann Oh Mann endlich hat das Gefresse ein Ende 
Aber lecker war's 

Heute geht es wieder zurück in die Schweiz, morgen dann zum Schneesport. Mo und Di dann arbeiten


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man das gejammer hier hört.....
Ich war radeln.  Schee wars....
Naja, eine Tour ging nach Schlobo zur Verwandschaft.


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war radeln.  Schee wars....



ich auch. grade eben. ziemlich frisch im schatten. tau so langsam wieder auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer schenkt denn sowas



Sowas muss Mann sich selbst schenken 



caroka schrieb:


> Ich war radeln.  Schee wars....



 Ich hoffe meine Erkältung ist bald weg, denn dann bin ich wieder mit von der Partie 



wissefux schrieb:


> ziemlich frisch im schatten. tau so langsam wieder auf



Es ist in der Tat ziemlich kalt geworden und das soll es wohl auch erstmal bleiben


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe meine Erkältung ist bald weg, denn dann bin ich wieder mit von der Partie
> ...



Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Dezember 2008)

ei gude wie!


und alles gute zum Gebbes Ralph, auch wenn du hier eher selten bist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2008)

GN8 Zusammen 

Meine Erkältung scheint zum Glück endlich auf dem Rückzug zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sowas muss Mann sich selbst schenken



klartext;-) was isses??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2008)

Morsche Taunus 

Ich geh mal raus spielen 

Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich und man liest sich


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin,



Maggo schrieb:


> klartext;-) was isses??


Ich seh schon es wird Zeit, dass wir mal wieder ne große Tour von Fischbach aus starten. 
Maggo, wie sieht es aus? Wollen wir heute mal gemeinsam mit Kindern zum Fuxi? 
Achso, vllt. sollte ich noch "laufen" erwähnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich seh schon es wird Zeit, dass wir mal wieder ne große Tour von Fischbach aus starten.



Sowieso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> klartext was isses??



Pssst!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

Also die Aufmachung der Werbung oben rechts von HalloFahrrad für DaBomb finde ich ja mal völlig daneben und geschmacklos


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2008)

Mann, was ein Schei$$. Jetzt ist endlich mal wieder schönes Wetter und ich habe so eine abgef***te Erkältung. Heute hätte ich wirklich mal wieder Lust zum Biken gehabt.


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also die Aufmachung der Werbung oben rechts von HalloFahrrad für DaBomb finde ich ja mal völlig daneben und geschmacklos



Tja, die Zielgruppe findet sowas halt cool.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann, was ein Schei$$. Jetzt ist endlich mal wieder schönes Wetter und ich habe so eine abgef***te Erkältung. Heute hätte ich wirklich mal wieder Lust zum Biken gehabt.



Du hast mein Mitgefühl, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, an Biken ist bei mir auch noch nicht wieder zu denken  

Ich war gerade mal mit A. in FFM in der Magritte Ausstellung in der Schirn - Überschaubar, aber recht interessant


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2008)

Die schönste Art WPP's zu sammeln


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die schönste Art WPP's zu sammeln



du kleiner ar*** 


schöne bilder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, die Zielgruppe findet sowas halt cool.



Trotzdem finde ich diese Art von Werbung mies


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich diese Art von Werbung mies



bei mir wurde die noch gar nicht angezeigt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die schönste Art WPP's zu sammeln



Danke für die netten Grüsse und das Foto vom Berg und viele Grüsse auch von A. zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie gefährlich Biken sein kann


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie gefährlich Biken sein kann



in china !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2008)

andere sachen können auch gefährlich sein....


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> andere sachen können auch gefährlich sein....



Wieder ein Kandidat für einen Darwin-Award.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2008)

@ Herr aus der Schweiz 
http://www.n-tv.de/1076715.html
Wintersport is auch nich ohne...


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bei mir wurde die noch gar nicht angezeigt...



bei mir auch nicht. details bitte?!

@caro: sorry, hat nicht sollen sein...... ich will mehr zwei. die tage sollen bitte 48h haben.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2008)

übrigens

@ FUX 
Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

@Fux: Ich schliesse mich den Vorgratulanten an - Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

Die DaBomb-Werbung wird bei mir jetzt auch nicht mehr angezeigt.

War eine für mein Empfinden "leicht" geschmacklose Zeichnung, u.a. mit Bomben im Sturzflug mit einem aufgemalten Grinse-Smilie...


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt kennen wir einen Grund mehr, weswegen Du noch so oft im alten Jahr essen musst.

Herzlichen Gühstrumpf für Dich, Fux.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...........
> @caro: sorry, hat nicht sollen sein...... ich will mehr zwei. die tage sollen bitte 48h haben.....



Nicht schlimm, hast ja schöne Vorsätze für das neue Jahr. 


So, ich hab mein Radl mal general überholt.
Ist jetzt sauber und es quischt nix mehr. 
Freu mich schon drauf wieder zu fahren.  Es surrt wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2008)

moin 

danke 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Freu mich schon drauf wieder zu fahren.  Es surrt wieder.



Ich hoffe wie gesagt, dass ich bald wieder dabei bin  

Eine Woche ganz ohne Ausdauersport ist schon hart


----------



## Zilli (28. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> danke
> 
> gn8


N'abend 

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Borzdach 

dto. 

 (komme gerade von einer Flughafenrunde [nicht mit dem MS-Flugsimulator])


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2008)

Happy B'Day Fux ..... lass dir keine aufs Fell brennen 

Achja zu den Bergen ...

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_...a-Einsaetze-seit-den-Weihnachtstagen-15230725

Edit: Wollte mich gerade ereifern, aber das hier ist ja ein Fahrrad und kein Wintersportforum.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2008)

... woher auf einmal diese Hemmungen 

Ratte, Hopi, Lugga und Du hatten die doch vor ein paar Wochen noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2008)

Happy Birthday Fux!!!


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen lieber Plauscherinnen und Plauscher  

Ich wünsche einen wunderschönen, erfolgreichen, glücklichen und angenehmen Start in die letzte Woche des alten Jahres (und mir eine Heizung auf dem Rad )

Na dann man tau ab nach draussen 

Juhudipudipu schallalalala schallali schallalu dummdidumm Törööööööö

Passend zu den Temperaturen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Tag 

Ich mache heute und morgen hier in der Fa. Stallwache


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mache heute und morgen hier in der Fa. Stallwache



Wusste gar nicht, das ihr da auch Viehzucht betreibt.


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mache heute und morgen hier in der Fa. Stallwache



und genauso ruhig wie hier


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und genauso ruhig wie hier



Klaro - Der Wiener Zentralfriedhof ist dagegen 'ne Monsterparty


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro - Der Wiener Zentralfriedhof ist dagegen 'ne Monsterparty


 
Es lebe der Zentralfriedhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (29. Dezember 2008)

morgen Ihr schnarschnasen....

der Umbau ist fertig so jetzt kann ich Euch wieder mit meinen 
Kommentaren beglücken


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2008)

Na dann .... gut gemacht


----------



## Alberto68 (29. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann .... gut gemacht



aber so was von gut !!!   thomas hat es schon gesehen 

was macht der winter in CH ..hier sieht es eher nach frühling aus


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2008)

guckst du hier 

War gestern etwas Sonne tanken


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> morgen Ihr schnarschnasen....
> 
> der Umbau ist fertig so jetzt kann ich Euch wieder mit meinen
> Kommentaren beglücken



Wir wollen eine Einweihungsparty.  
Schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Dezember 2008)

jetzt ists fast rum das jahr 2008...
werde die nächsten tage leider keinen zugriff aufs INet haben






daher wünsch euch allen schon heute alles gute für das jahr 2009, 
kommt gut rein und laßt es an silvester richtig krachen...​


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro - Der Wiener Zentralfriedhof ist dagegen 'ne Monsterparty



Hast Du die Goldesel auch schön gestriegelt?


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt ists fast rum das jahr 2008...
> werde die nächsten tage leider keinen zugriff aufs INet haben
> 
> 
> ...



 Dir und G. und den Jungs auch ein schönes neues Jahr. 
Viel Schbass im Schnee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2008)

Servus Berto 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> thomas hat es schon gesehen



Stimmt - Die Datscha ist echt cool geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Servus Berto
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt - Die Datscha ist echt cool geworden



Eia, die müssen wir uns doch mal anschauen. Ich bin auch nur mit einem Kaffee zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hast Du die Goldesel auch schön gestriegelt?



Klaro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> daher wünsch euch allen schon heute alles gute für das jahr 2009, kommt gut rein und laßt es an silvester richtig krachen...



Dir und Deiner Family auch alles Gute für das neue Jahr


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Eia, die müssen wir uns doch mal anschauen. Ich bin auch nur mit einem Kaffee zufrieden.



Wer wird denn so bescheiden sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2008)

Du meinst Bescheidenheit ist ein Zier, doch weiter kommt man ohne ihr?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2008)

Dann muss der Berto ja mal eine zünftige Fete werfen  Ich bringe auch den Kuchen mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst Bescheidenheit ist ein Zier, doch weiter kommt man ohne ihr?



Oh ja, wie wahr.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer wird denn so bescheiden sein



Auch wenn es nur schwer zu glauben ist......ich bin sehr bescheiden.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann muss der Berto ja mal eine zünftige Fete werfen  Ich bringe auch den Kuchen mit




Der arme Berto, wenn der wieder hier rein schaut.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt ists fast rum das jahr 2008...
> werde die nächsten tage leider keinen zugriff aufs INet haben
> 
> 
> ...




Guten Rutsch wünsch ich dir und deiner Family


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur schwer zu glauben ist......ich bin sehr bescheiden.



Kann ich davon ein Stück abhaben


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann ich davon ein Stück abhaben


Roll die Augen nicht so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2008)

Schau sie bitte nicht so an. Du weißt es ja sie kann Dir dann nicht widerstehen. Schau ihr nicht so auf den Mund Du kennst genau den Grund ...

Frei nach der guten alten Nana


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2008)

moin

welcome back berto 

gudn rutsch lug**


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

so kennt man den Josef gar nicht ....


----------



## Alberto68 (30. Dezember 2008)

MOIN IHR LUTSCHER 

da sinse alle dabei, freut mich aber das ihr alle zu mir kommen wollt.
ich werde mir mal was überlegen, im sommer wenn es warm ist und der Garten wieder belebt ist gibts ne Grillung .

so muss wieder auf den Wachposten und den Tag verwalten.  
heute ist ja mal gar nix los ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MOIN IHR LUTSCHER



So kennt man ihn, so liebt man ihn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich werde mir mal was überlegen, im sommer wenn es warm ist und der Garten wieder belebt ist gibts ne Grillung



 Wieso Garten - Wir wollen die Bude zurechtrücken


----------



## Alberto68 (30. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So kennt man ihn, so liebt man ihn





iss ja hier auch voll langweilig geworden .... 
keine wilden diskusionen mehr über rüpelhaftes benehmen von Mountainbikern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> keine wilden diskusionen mehr über rüpelhaftes benehmen von Mountainbikern



 Stimmt!


----------



## Alberto68 (30. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso Garten - Wir wollen die Bude zurechtrücken



meinste ich lass in die neue Bude ein Herde von Mountainbiker verwüsten die sich wie ne "Säge" im Wald benehmen  dann hab ich zum Schluß noch lauter Bremsspuren auf dem Boden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> meinste ich lass in die neue Bude ein Herde von Mountainbiker verwüsten die sich wie ne "Säge" im Wald benehmen  dann hab ich zum Schluß noch lauter Bremsspuren auf dem Boden



 Nö - Aber ein Versuch war es ja mal wert! 

Mal so zwischendurch zur Unterhaltung:

Ist dieser Klassiker eigentlich bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Dezember 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> iss ja hier auch voll langweilig geworden ....
> keine wilden diskusionen mehr über rüpelhaftes benehmen von Mountainbikern



morgen 15 uhr ein paar glühwein und dann powersliden am fuchstanz ?

da gibts dann noch zusätzlich die Diskussion Alkohol am Steuer


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

juup, aber immer wieder gut 

Ichsollte mal ein paar der Bezeichnungen in meinem Lebenslauf einfliessen lassen 

Kommt bestimmt gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ichsollte mal ein paar der Bezeichnungen in meinem Lebenslauf einfliessen lassen



Einige Begriffe aus dem Clip sind in meine tägliche Umgangssprache eingeflossen 

Vor allen Dingen die Namensverwandschaft zu einer lebenden Person der Kreditwirtschaft ist sehr lustig


----------



## Alberto68 (30. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen 15 uhr ein paar glühwein und dann powersliden am fuchstanz ?
> 
> da gibts dann noch zusätzlich die Diskussion Alkohol am Steuer



*powersliden  *hört sich gut an  aber du wird doch nicht mit Frostschutzmittel biken wollen das ja grob fahrlässig, das machen wir genauso wenig wie beim Ski oder snowboarden


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MOIN IHR LUTSCHER
> 
> da sinse alle dabei, freut mich aber das ihr alle zu mir kommen wollt.
> ich werde mir mal was überlegen, im sommer wenn es warm ist und der Garten wieder belebt ist gibts ne Grillung .
> ...


Okay 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> meinste ich lass in die neue Bude ein Herde von Mountainbiker verwüsten die sich wie ne "Säge" im Wald benehmen  dann hab ich zum Schluß noch lauter Bremsspuren auf dem Boden


 Das Leben ist hart. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen 15 uhr ein paar glühwein und dann powersliden am fuchstanz ?
> 
> da gibts dann noch zusätzlich die Diskussion Alkohol am Steuer


Das wäre doch eine Idee oder seid Ihr alle noch krank?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das wäre doch eine Idee oder seid Ihr alle noch krank?



 Die Idee finde ich auch gut, aber ob ich bis Morgen schon wieder soweit fit bin, weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

Ach papperlapapp

nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Alberto68 (30. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach papperlapapp
> 
> nur die Harten kommen in den Garten



und die *ganz *Harten in den VORGARTEN


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

So ihr lieben, ich mache mich ab in die Berge ..... 

Ich wünsche allen Plauscherinnen und Plauscher sowie allen Freunden, Bekannten und Verwandten einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr  

Wir sehen uns dann in 2009 wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> und die *ganz *Harten in den VORGARTEN



... da war doch auch noch irgendwas mit der Gärnerin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Plauscherinnen und Plauscher sowie allen Freunden, Bekannten und Verwandten einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr



A. und ich Dir auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da war doch auch noch irgendwas mit der Gärnerin



und die härtesten bekommen die gärtnerin bzw kommen auf die gärtnerin


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Dezember 2008)

also mit biken klappts bei mir dieses jahr nicht mehr 
muss morgen arbeiten....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und die härtesten bekommen die gärtnerin bzw kommen auf die gärtnerin



 Genau, das war es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2008)

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich auch gut, aber ob ich bis Morgen schon wieder soweit fit bin, weiss ich noch nicht



Dann gib Dir mal Mühe!  Ich brauche mal wieder einen klaren, klugen Kopf mit dem ich diskutieren kann. Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2008)

was willste denn diskutieren 

so, bevor ich das heute noch vergesse :

euch allen einen guten rutsch in ein gutes, gesundes und glückliches neues jahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> euch allen einen guten rutsch in ein gutes, gesundes und glückliches neues jahr



Wünschen A. und ich Dir, Deiner Frischvermählten und Deiner Family auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal wieder einen klaren, klugen Kopf mit dem ich diskutieren kann.



Na das geht doch mal runter wie Öl


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na das geht doch mal runter wie Öl



Das freut mich. 

Alle die ich heute nicht mehr sehe, denen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch und ein ganz dolles neues Jahr. Interpretiert rein was Euch gefällt.


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> was willste denn diskutieren
> 
> ..........



Das ergibt sich immer so, was eben gerade so brennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2008)

@Caro: Ich hab' mich wirklich angestrengt, aber bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen möchte ich noch nicht wieder auf's Bike steigen, wenn es 10 Grad wärmer wäre, würde ich es riskieren

Du kannst aber gerne auf einen Kaffee vorbeikommen oder wir können irgendwo einen Kaffee trinken


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Ich hab' mich wirklich angestrengt, aber bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen möchte ich noch nicht wieder auf's Bike steigen, wenn es 10 Grad wärmer wäre, würde ich es riskieren
> 
> Du kannst aber gerne auf einen Kaffee vorbeikommen oder wir können irgendwo einen Kaffee trinken


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Dezember 2008)

meint ihr es hat jemand was dagegen wenn man silvester aufm feldberg verbringt und da auch rakten zündet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> meint ihr es hat jemand was dagegen wenn man silvester aufm feldberg verbringt und da auch rakten zündet?



Da wirst Du nicht der Einzige da oben sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Dezember 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da wirst Du nicht der Einzige da oben sein



bestens 
was meinste wie die gucken würden wenn ich mim rad kommen würde


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Dezember 2008)

euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bestens
> was meinste wie die gucken würden wenn ich mim rad kommen würde



Fahr' dann aber lieber schonmal jetzt gleich los, damit Du auch noch einen Stehplatz für Mitternacht bekommst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!



Dir auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2008)

ei gude wie!

einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich euch allen  aber rutscht nicht aus, könnte weh tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich euch allen



Wir Dir auch  



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aber rutscht nicht aus, könnte weh tun



Wir werden uns Mühe geben


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich wünsche Euch auch einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute im neuen Jahr​ 



Vllt. klappt es nächstes Jahr mal wieder mit der einen oder anderen Tour. Immerhin bin ich die letzten 2 Wochen 4x zum Biken gekommen. Davor waren es ganze 0 bis 1 x die Woche.​


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2009)

erster im neuen jahr.....

ich wünsche euch und euren familien alles gute für 2009. wenn meine guten vorsätze halten fahren wir uns demnächst sicher mal wieder übern weg!!!


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2009)

zweiter, aber nur knapp 

ein frohes und gesundes neues


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Deutlich Dritter 

Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut in das neue Jahr gekommen 

Aus den gestrigen Sylvesterfeierlichkeiten ist ja dann spontan noch ein grösseres Plauscher-Event geworden:

Nachdem Caro, A., WM, Luberon-Astrid und meine Wenigkeit in fbh an des Fürsten Tafel ein Chinesisches Fondue genossen hatten, sind noch Iggi, Crazy und Miss-Crazy hinzugestossen und wir sind alle gemeinsam auf den Staufen hochgewandert (den Trail hoch, den wir sonst immer runterfahren), um dort den Jahreswechsel zu feiern und auf die feuerwerklichen Darbietungen zu geniessen


----------



## wondermike (1. Januar 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!






Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Glück und Erfolg für 2009!


----------



## wondermike (1. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aus den gestrigen Sylvesterfeierlichkeiten ist ja dann spontan noch ein grösseres Plauscher-Event geworden:
> 
> Nachdem Caro, A., WM, Luberon-Astrid und meine Wenigkeit in fbh an des Fürsten Tafel ein Chinesisches Fondue genossen hatten, sind noch Iggi, Crazy und Miss-Crazy hinzugestossen und wir sind alle gemeinsam auf den Staufen hochgewandert (den Trail hoch, den wir sonst immer runterfahren), um dort den Jahreswechsel zu feiern und auf die feuerwerklichen Darbietungen zu geniessen



War echt nett gestern. Und in guter Biker-Manier haben wir auch gleich noch ordentlich Höhenmeter gemacht.


----------



## maverick65 (1. Januar 2009)

Ihr Weicheier ! 17 (Km) steht an. Verbesserungswürdig! 

Gruß Mav


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2009)

moin

Frohes neues Jahr!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> War echt nett gestern. Und in guter Biker-Manier haben wir auch gleich noch ordentlich Höhenmeter gemacht.



und geplauscht 
nach jedem trailabschnitt; bzw vor und nach der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. Januar 2009)

Hier noch ein wahres Meisterwerk der Fotokunst von gestern:







Wie, man erkennt nix? Ist die Sicht vom Stauffen auf Fischbach, ist doch klar.


----------



## wondermike (1. Januar 2009)

Die bösen Geister haben wir auch gründlich vertrieben.


----------



## caroka (1. Januar 2009)

Allen denen ich es noch nicht gewünscht habe ein schönes neues Jahr. 

@Zilli und Maggo
Wäre schön, wenn wir mal wieder miteinander fahren könnten.  

Ich bin immer noch satt.


----------



## caroka (1. Januar 2009)

Mike, das sind ja wahre Meisterwerke.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2009)

moin moin und ein frohes Neues vom Crazy und der Miss-Crazy  
wir hoffen alle sind gut und unfallfrei reingerutscht


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> .... und wir sind alle gemeinsam auf den Staufen hochgewandert (den Trail hoch, den wir sonst immer runterfahren), um dort den Jahreswechsel zu feiern und auf die feuerwerklichen Darbietungen zu geniessen





das ist etwas, was ich mir schon seit jahren vornehme und irgendwie nie schaffe 

sind denn viele leute da oben am mannstein anzutreffen oder ward ihr die einzigen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2009)

da waren einige!
Leider auch ein paar die da oben dann ihr Bodenfeuerwerk losgelassen haben, zu Lasten der Sicherheit aller


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2009)

hm..... bewegtes meisterwerk....
ich glaub man könnte fast glauben dass es sich hierbei um silvester dreht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2009)

Der Staufen ist m.E. mit der Schönste Aussichtspunkt um den Jahreswechsel zu begehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Staufen ist m.E. mit der Schönste Aussichtspunkt um den Jahreswechsel zu begehen



deswegen möchte ich das ja auch mal dort begehen ...



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da waren einige!
> Leider auch ein paar die da oben dann ihr Bodenfeuerwerk losgelassen haben, zu Lasten der Sicherheit aller



das wiederum hört sich gar nicht so gut an. meine frau ist seit silvester 2000 in ffm-city und dank vieler idioten  nicht mehr schussfest 
sowas ist leider ein klares ko-kriterium


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2009)

GN8 Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2009)

moin moin


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,

na ihr Schnarchnasen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2009)

Selber Schnarchnase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selber Schnarchnase



Mann, schon wieder so ein Geschrei, am frühen Morgen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2009)

uahhh  einen wundervollen guten Morgen von den Feriengenießern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> uahhh  einen wundervollen guten Morgen von den Feriengenießern



Halten wir also fest: Die faulen Schüler wünschen um 13:05 Uhr einen guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2009)

Einen schönen Abend aus dem schönen Liechtenstein. 
Ich war heute wandern.  Über den Wolken war es weiß und sonnig = schön.
Meine rote Lola ist 160 Km/h bergab gerannt, genial oder. 
Natürlich würde sie so manches Weihnachtsgeschenkt einfach stehen lassen. 
Mmmmh, esse gerade Schweizer Käse und trinke dazu einen Roten.
Freu mich aber schon wieder auf den Taunus.


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selber Schnarchnase



Hatte ich Dir eigentlich schon gesagt wie frech Du bist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Einen schönen Abend aus dem schönen Liechtenstein.



 Davon hast Du ja gar nichts erzählt 

Schöne Grüsse an Thomas  



caroka schrieb:


> Meine rote Lola ist 160 Km/h bergab gerannt, genial oder.



Lola, Oh ... Oh ... Oh Lola


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Halten wir also fest: Die faulen Schüler wünschen um 13:05 Uhr einen guten Morgen



EINSPRUCH!
 moin 



......

war heute morgen um 7 bis eben im betrieb... ---> Inventur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war heute morgen um 7 bis eben im betrieb... ---> Inventur



 Sehr schön, vorbildlich - Das lobe ich mir!


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Davon hast Du ja gar nichts erzählt
> 
> ...........



Das wußte ich gestern ja auch noch nicht.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Meine rote Lola ist 160 Km/h bergab gerannt, genial oder........



ich sach doch: oppel faahn iss wie wenze fliechs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2009)

Brrhhh ist das heute Morgen frisch draussen


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich sach doch: oppel faahn iss wie wenze fliechs....



Danke Maggo 

und 

Moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## wondermike (3. Januar 2009)

So, heute auch mal wieder ein Ründchen geschafft. Bei dem sonnigen Wetter hat es Spaß gemacht, aber kalt war's. 

Dann habe ich mir mal meine Jahresbilanz für 2008 angeschaut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2009)

... ideale Grundlage für gute Vorsätze im neuen Jahr


----------



## sipaq (3. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute auch mal wieder ein Ründchen geschafft. Bei dem sonnigen Wetter hat es Spaß gemacht, aber kalt war's.


Jo, frisch war es wirklich heute oben, nicht nur am Sandplacken wo wir uns getroffen haben 

Generell muss ich sagen, dass ich in Zukunft wieder etwas eher hochfahre. So ab 15.30 Uhr wenn es anfängt dunkel zu werden, wird es doch nochmal deutlich frischer. Und wenn man das dann noch mit dem Fahrtwind auf den Abfahrten kombiniert, wirds langsam richtig eklig. Geil war es heute aber trotzdem. Traumwetter, schön trockene Trails, was will man mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. Januar 2009)

wir sind wieder da  und alle Knochen sind noch ganz 

Ganz vergessen! Ein gutes Neues an alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> wir sind wieder da



Welcome Back 



Hopi schrieb:


> und alle Knochen sind noch ganz



 Das ist die Hauptsache 



Hopi schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen! Ein gutes Neues an alle



Dir und der Radde auch


----------



## Hopi (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe, hier war das Wetter genau so schön wie bei uns 




Ohh, schau da ein Schneehase


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2009)

... wohl eher 'ne Schneeratte 

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## Hopi (3. Januar 2009)

...he,  das ist mein Bunny


----------



## wondermike (3. Januar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...he,  das ist mein Bunny



Kniet sie immer so vor Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kniet sie immer so vor Dir?



das ist normal bei snowboardern, wenn sie sich mal ausruhen 
da brauch sich der hopi nix drauf einbilden 

moin und welcome back ihr beiden 

schön zu sehen, dass ihr mit helm auf der piste unterwegs seid 
wie klappt es denn mit dem boarden so ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## ratte (4. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kniet sie immer so vor Dir?


Hab ich dieser Tage des Öfteren gemacht.


wissefux schrieb:


> schön zu sehen, dass ihr mit helm auf der piste unterwegs seid
> wie klappt es denn mit dem boarden so ?


Yap, seit Jahren nur mit Helm. Knieschoner sind übrigens auch nicht zu verachten.
Dafür das Hopi erst vor einem Jahr angefangen hat, kommt er sehr gut runter. Allerdings macht sein Fuß immer noch Beschwerden, so dass Ziehwege nur unter lautem Protest in Angriff genommen wurden.  Funparks wurden daher auch großräumig gemieden. 

Aber in der Gegend muss man als Nagetier echt aufpassen. Guckt mal, was die mit einem nahen Verwandten gemacht haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber in der Gegend muss man als Nagetier echt aufpassen. Guckt mal, was die mit einem nahen Verwandten gemacht haben.Anhang anzeigen 152921



Was ist denn das für ein Vieh?


----------



## ratte (4. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Vieh?


Ich würde sagen, dass kommt dabei heraus, wenn ein Murmeltier ein Federvieh besteigt. Wer allerdings für die Hörner seine Finger im Spiel hatte, weiß ich nicht.  War just in diesem Moment nicht anwesend.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2009)

Ein Wolperdinger


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2009)

Genau


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2009)

Wünsche noch allen ein Gutes Neues Jahr ..... und die Vorsätze ..... kann man ruhig auch mal vergessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2009)

Dir auch ein gutes Neues. Sehr schönes Bild hast Du da  aber für die nächsten Tage reicht es mal mit Boarden,  ich musste meinen Fuß wie eine Überseelieferung einpacken  
Mir wurde bei jeder Bodenwelle bewusst, dass mein Fuß noch nicht ganz fit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2009)

sach ma, wahltho (und sonstige spike-fahrer), wie lange hält bei dir (euch) so ein spike-reifen 

habe meine ice-spiker nun die 3. oder 4. saison und mußte heut erneut feststellen, dass ich nunmehr nicht mehr den anstieg vom windeck zum feldberg damit hochkomme. sobald man etwas mehr kraft aufwenden muß, flutscht er hinten durch 

nach nem platten oben am ktc auf schotter  konnte ich aber die sehr guten notlaufeigenschaften der ice-spiker genießen. hatte nämlich mein werkzeug vergessen ...
nun ist er allerdings endgültig fertig


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach ma, wahltho (und sonstige spike-fahrer), wie lange hält bei dir (euch) so ein spike-reifen



Habe mein Ice-Spiker in der zweiten Saison im Einsatz und sie sind noch völlig ok. Wieviel ich genau damit gefahren bin, kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen, da ich ja immer die Räder wechsele. Ich nutze sie aber auch präventiv, also einfach nur auf Asphalt und im Wald ohne Eis und Schnee.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2009)

achja ich trage auch Helm  und Rückenschutz ...... Auf die Knie falle ich eigentlich selten


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> a...... Auf die Knie falle ich eigentlich selten



Ist aber echt klasse, wenn man welche anhat. Ach um mal kurz Pause zu machen. Einfach auf die Knie plumpsen lassen und es gibt keinen kalten Popo mehr


----------



## maverick65 (4. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach ma, wahltho (und sonstige spike-fahrer), wie lange hält bei dir (euch) so ein spike-reifen


 

Keine Ahnung , habe in dieser Saison das 1. mal welche . Und auch gerade mal eingefahren. Morgen früh werden sie dann in der Praxis getestet. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 152900
> 
> Ohh, schau da ein Schneehase



.........und auch noch ein besonders hübsches Exemplar. 

So, bin auch wieder im Lande. Hab natürlich keine Bilder, dafür Muskelkater. 

Bow, jetzt muss ich erst mal was gegen das grummeln im Magen machen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> .........und auch noch ein besonders hübsches Exemplar.
> *
> So, bin auch wieder im Lande. Hab natürlich keine Bilder, dafür Muskelkater. *
> 
> Bow, jetzt muss ich erst mal was gegen das grummeln im Magen machen.



tztztz...


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tztztz...


Zieh Leine, Jungspunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2009)

N'abend


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder im Lande. Hab natürlich keine Bilder, dafür Muskelkater.
> :


Ich frage mich gerade, wo der Muskelkater wohl sitzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder im Lande.



Schön Das zu lesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wo der Muskelkater wohl sitzt



Hüstel


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2009)

Heute auf dem Albis 

http://gallery.me.com/willibald#100345


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hüstel



In den Waden natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> In den Waden natürlich.



Natürlich, natürlich


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> In den Waden natürlich.



ich glaube dir liebe caro. ich bin heute das erste mal seit fast einem halben jahr das erste mal wieder rad gefahren und fühl mich jetzt völlig platt.  mal schaun wie's weitergeht, spaß hat's jedenfalls gemacht.... und zehn pünktchen gabs auch....


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> In den Waden natürlich.



wir auch, wir auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> In den Waden natürlich.





Hopi schrieb:


> wir auch, wir auch



Aber alle Drei nicht vom Biken


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2009)

na sicher nicht  



Wir sind erst seit heute wieder alleine


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich, natürlich



Ach das......sowas mach ich doch nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2009)

Also Caro,

kaum bist du in FL geht es drunter und drüber 

http://www.20min.ch/news/stgallen/story/20997625


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also Caro,
> 
> kaum bist du in FL geht es drunter und drüber
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/news/stgallen/story/20997625



Ach das war ein Erdbeben. Und ich dachte mein Auto würde mucken.


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2009)

moin

bei der schnee-wetterlage hab ich das vehikel ohne chauffeur genommen 

komisch, das mit den spikes. so wirklich oft war ich damit ja nicht unterwegs in den 3 jahren. müsste mal einen neuen reifen zum vergleich an den alten halten. habe den eindruck, dass von den spikes nicht mehr so viel übrig ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2009)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> müsste mal einen neuen reifen zum vergleich an den alten halten. habe den eindruck, dass von den spikes nicht mehr so viel übrig ist ...



Ich hab' noch 'nen völlig neues Paar Ice-Spiker in meinem Ersatzteillager hängen, kannst Du gerne als Referenz benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch 'nen völlig neues Paar Ice-Spiker in meinem Ersatzteillager hängen, kannst Du gerne als Referenz benutzen



prima 
mal gucken, was ich zuerst auf die reihe bekomme : zu dir zum gucken oder zu hibike und gleich kaufen (brauch zumindest nach meinem felgenritt einen neuen für hinten ...)


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2009)

MoinMoin ihr Glücksritter 

War frisch am Morgen und die ganze Strecke zum Sponsor war ein Höllenritt 

10 cm Schnee, leicht angetaut, aufgewühlt durch tausende Fussspuren, Kinderwagenspuren, Pferdespuren und Hundespuren und dann wieder zu einer einzigen verblockten Eisschicht zusammengefroren. 
Ich habe mir mein Fully unter den Hintern gewünscht ..... Auf dem HT hat es ganz schön geschüttelt .... nicht gerührt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei der schnee-wetterlage hab ich das vehikel ohne chauffeur genommen



Ich habe auch den Zweisitzer ohne Chauffeur gewählt 



mzaskar schrieb:


> 10 cm Schnee



Bei uns hat es auch über Nacht um die 5 cm Neuschnee gegeben.


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch 'nen völlig neues Paar Ice-Spiker in meinem Ersatzteillager hängen, kannst Du gerne als Referenz benutzen



es gibt mittlerweile wohl auch ice-spiker *pro*. deutlich teurer (60 euro pro stück), aber mit spitzen spikes und leichter, da faltreifen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt mittlerweile wohl auch ice-spiker *pro*. deutlich teurer (60 euro pro stück), aber mit spitzen spikes und leichter, da faltreifen ...



Das muss nicht sein


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2009)

Nein das muss nicht sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2009)

Mitten im Winterloch mal wieder zu den wirklichen Problemen des Lebens: http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,599422,00.html


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2009)

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_...gefaehrlichste-Sprung-meines-Lebens--17716117


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2009)

@Mzaskar: Ich habe gerade mit meinen Kollegen Nobi und Boris über unseren Alpen-X 2009 gesprochen. Hast Du irgendwelche Erfahrungen bzgl. der Wettersituation bei Schweizer Pässen so gegen Ende Juli/Anfang August? Ist da i.d.R. schon von Schneefreiheit auszugehen oder eher nicht?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2009)

Um diese Zeit sollte es definitv keinen Schnee mehr auf den Pässen geben........
Juni und September ist jedoch schon wieder mit Schnee zu rechnen. 

Im Schweizer Forum gibt es jedoch einige Spezialisten für Hochtouren in den Schweizer Bergen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Hast Du irgendwelche Erfahrungen bzgl. der Wettersituation bei Schweizer Pässen so gegen Ende Juli/Anfang August? Ist da i.d.R. schon von Schneefreiheit auszugehen oder eher nicht?



Sh§t mein Fehler ich meinte eigentlich *Ende Juni/Anfang Juli* 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ...Juni und September ist jedoch schon wieder mit Schnee zu rechnen.



Hhmmm...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2009)

Es kommt auch sehr darauf an, wo ihr durch wollt ...... letztes Jahr waren die meisten Pässe schon im Mai/Juni frei. das Jahr davor bin ich im Juli auf 2500m noch durch den Schnee gestapft .....
Aber die meisten sollen ende Juni frei sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es kommt auch sehr darauf an, wo ihr durch



Ist die Tour über die wir schonmal gemailt haben vor ein paar Monaten


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2009)

da muss ich mal kramen ob ich die noch finde ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2009)

Ich war gerade laufen. War das genial. Nur das Knie tut ein bisschen weh seit letztem WE. Waren doch zu viele HM die ich gelaufen bin. Man wird eben alt. 
Was ist denn hier überhaupt los? Hat ja schon ewig keiner mehr gepostet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier überhaupt los? Hat ja schon ewig keiner mehr gepostet.



Stimmt - Es ist mal wieder wenig los   

GN8


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,

heute geht es mit dem Bike nach Frankfurt. Oder, wie ist das Wetter draußen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2009)

Moin, Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2009)

Morsche Taunus

Wetter ist heute kalt und es gab Schnee in der Nacht 

Da ich heute eh noch ins Kino gehe (Australia) werde ich mein Pferdchen im Stall lassen und die Chauffeur-Dienste des hiesigen ÖPNV in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2009)

Hier gab es keinen neuen Schnee, aber es ist saukalt 

Webasto läuft schon...


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier gab es keinen neuen Schnee, aber es ist saukalt
> 
> Webasto läuft schon...



Ihr Weicheier.......


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2009)

Pah, kann ja jede sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr Weicheier.......



 Yepp - Derzeit bin ich ein bekennendes Weichei


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2009)

hmm, bin ich nun weichei oder nicht 

das radl bleibt zwar vorerst im stall, aber ich habe gar kein webasto 

geh ich recht in der annahme, dass die feldwege derzeit recht schlecht passierbar sind


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2009)

Kommt darauf an  welches Gerät du einsetzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> da muss ich mal kramen ob ich die noch finde ......



Die Tour geht an den höchsten Stellen im Wesentlichen über
- Glaspass
- Tomülpass
- Alp Nova
- Pass Maighels
- St. Gotthardt
- Passo Scimfuss
- Passo del Sole

maximale Höhe ca. 2.500 m.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> geh ich recht in der annahme, dass die feldwege derzeit recht schlecht passierbar sind



Ich denke die Feldwege sind fahrbar, vllt. nicht so schnell wie sonst; ich würde aber auf jeden Fall Spikes benutzen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Tour geht an den höchsten Stellen im Wesentlichen über
> - Glaspass
> - Tomülpass
> - Alp Nova
> ...



Ich denke hier ist der Tomülpass mit der am längsten Schneebedeckte ..... 

Ich denke bei Stuntz´s letztem Reisebericht war der Tomül auch eine Option ...evtl. kannst du dort noch etwas finden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2009)

Unglaublich!


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Unglaublich!



Genau  warum haben sie Ihn nicht gleich nach Guantanamo gebracht


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2009)

Das finde ich unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das finde ich unglaublich



das ist völlig krank


----------



## Alberto68 (6. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaube dir liebe caro. ich bin heute das erste mal seit fast einem halben jahr das erste mal wieder rad gefahren und fühl mich jetzt völlig platt.  mal schaun wie's weitergeht, spaß hat's jedenfalls gemacht.... und zehn pünktchen gabs auch....




Guddee Maggo...

da hast du ja schon wieder einen trainingsvorsprung,
ich hab schon mehr als ein halbes Jahr mehr das zweirad nicht mehr aus dem keller geholt


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Unglaublich!



hm....
wo bekomme ich so ein t-shirt her....


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Guddee Maggo...
> 
> da hast du ja schon wieder einen trainingsvorsprung,
> ich hab schon mehr als ein halbes Jahr mehr das zweirad nicht mehr aus dem keller geholt



 training.............der war gut ich fühl mich dermaßen schlecht.


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, bin ich nun weichei oder nicht
> 
> das radl bleibt zwar vorerst im stall, aber ich habe gar kein webasto
> 
> geh ich recht in der annahme, dass die feldwege derzeit recht schlecht passierbar sind


Ich gesell mich wieder zu Euch. Es war mir heute zu gefährlich zu fahren. Bin wieder umgekehrt. Und zur Strafe ging mein Auto einfach an einer Kreuzung aus und nichts tat sich mehr.  Doch ein netter Herr hat mich angeschoben. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hm....
> wo bekomme ich so ein t-shirt her....


Denk über sinnvolleres nach.


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> training.............der war gut ich fühl mich dermaßen schlecht.



Das bekommst Du wieder in den Griff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich gesell mich wieder zu Euch. Es war mir heute zu gefährlich zu fahren. Bin wieder umgekehrt.



Wo bist Du denn gefahren und wie waren die Wegverhältnisse?   




caroka schrieb:


> Denk über sinnvolleres nach.



 Genau - Hauptkriterium sollte die Entrichtung von möglichst hohen Rentenversicherungsbeiträgen sein


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2009)

und diese auch regelmässig ueber die nächsten 50 Jahre


----------



## maverick65 (6. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> geh ich recht in der annahme, dass die feldwege derzeit recht schlecht passierbar sind


 
Heute früh um halb 5 waren die Wege ohne Spikes kaum fahrbar. Das was die Autos und Wanderer plattgetreten haben ist nun eine schöne Eisschicht. Desweiteren fette Schneeverwehungen, ok da hätte man kaum die Pieker gebraucht. Wenn du zu HIbike fährst nimm blos nicht die Schwalbe Snow Stud, der ist viel zu schmal. Im Moment bekommst du eh nur diesen oder den Conti. Den Conti mußte sich Frauchen auch gestern kaufen und heute einfahren .

Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2009)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2009)

... habe ich auch schon gesehen


----------



## wondermike (6. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und diese auch regelmässig ueber die nächsten 50 Jahre



Genau! Also immer brav lernen und keinen Unsinn machen. Wir zählen auf Dich!


----------



## wondermike (6. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... habe ich auch schon gesehen



Schon seltsam. Letztlich hätte er doch nur ein paar Firmen verkaufen müssen. Ist doch eigentlich keine Katastrophe.


----------



## wondermike (6. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> training.............der war gut ich fühl mich dermaßen schlecht.



Bin am Samstag auch zum ersten Mal seit Wochen gefahren. Meine Form ist auch völlig unterirdisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schon seltsam. Letztlich hätte er doch nur ein paar Firmen verkaufen müssen. Ist doch eigentlich keine Katastrophe.



Tja, er hat Das anscheinend nicht verkraftet; der Frau und seinen Kindern das Chaos zu hinterlassen finde ich aber auch nicht gerade besonders schön ...


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2009)

Kann man diesen Irrsinn nicht stoppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag auch zum ersten Mal seit Wochen gefahren. Meine Form ist auch völlig unterirdisch.



lasst uns nen verein gründen oder ne selbsthilfegruppe.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schon seltsam. Letztlich hätte er doch nur ein paar Firmen verkaufen müssen. Ist doch eigentlich keine Katastrophe.



wer weiß ob die weiß war, die weste


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Wach 

and the long version 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hajo59ger (7. Januar 2009)

Hi , hast du dich auch im Fred ( Frankfurt) veriert!


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2009)

Hajo59ger schrieb:


> Hi , hast du dich auch im Fred ( Frankfurt) veriert!



er nicht, aber du 

moin

warum hat man bei -13 °C keine lust auf radfahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum hat man bei -13 °C keine lust auf radfahren



weil's zu kalt ist? 

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Stehe auch gerade vor der Entscheidung ..... Bike, ÖPNV oder Car


----------



## MissQuax (7. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum hat man bei -13 °C keine lust auf radfahren


 
"Man"? Bitte nicht verallgemeinern - habe Mav heute morgen nach einem Blick aufs Außenthermometer angeboten, daß er mein Auto (mit Standheizung!!!) nehmen kann um zur Arbeit zu fahren - er hat abgelehnt, statt Standheizung die Sohlenheizung in Betrieb genommen und *ist um 04.50 Uhr bei -15° C zur Arbeit geradelt (12 km)*. 




Mein Schatz  ist eben kein Weichei!   


Und ich werde ihn - per Bike natürlich  - um 14 Uhr auf Arbeit abholen ... gemäß dem Moto: was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns nur härter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> "Mein Schatz  ist eben kein Weichei!
> 
> 
> Und ich werde ihn - per Bike natürlich  - um 14 Uhr auf Arbeit abholen ... gemäß dem Moto: was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns nur härter!



Ich werde Euch bei der nächsten Stelle bei höherer Stelle lobend erwähnen


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Hah, nur die Harten kommen in besagten Garten 

Ich Mann, ich nehme auch das Bike und radele jetzt endlich los  Mach den Kopf frei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hah, nur die Harten kommen in besagten Garten



Ich war schon im Garten und hab' schon die Gärtnerin bekommen, was will ich also wem noch beweisen müssen?


----------



## MissQuax (7. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hah, nur die Harten kommen in besagten Garten
> 
> Ich Mann, ich nehme auch das Bike und radele jetzt endlich los  Mach den Kopf frei


 


*Recht so!*


----------



## MissQuax (7. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war schon im Garten und hab' schon die Gärtnerin bekommen, was will ich also wem noch beweisen müssen?


 

Schneeglitzern im (Helm-)Lampenlicht, (Spike-)Reifenknirschen auf Eis, dampfender Atem in eisig-klarer Nachtluft, später Sonnenschein, blauer Himmel und zu zweit in der Winterlandschaft nach Hause fahren ... 

Was beweisen müssen? Nein, einfach nur SPASS HABEN!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Schneeglitzern im (Helm-)Lampenlicht, (Spike-)Reifenknirschen auf Eis, dampfender Atem in eisig-klarer Nachtluft, später Sonnenschein, blauer Himmel und zu zweit in der Winterlandschaft nach Hause fahren ...
> 
> Was beweisen müssen? Nein, einfach nur SPASS HABEN!!!



Alles zuhauf gehabt in den letzten 14 Jahren...

... sowohl mit als auch ohne Beleuchtung 

Diesen Winter mal keinen Bock drauf, vllt. nächsten Winter wieder ...

... aber JEDEM DAS SEINE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber JEDEM DAS SEINE!



und mir das meiste ... 

vielleicht raff ich mich ja auch noch auf, wenn sich das ganze da draussen wieder auf etwa -10 - -5 *erwärmt* hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und mir das meiste ...







wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht raff ich mich ja auch noch auf, wenn sich das ganze da draussen wieder auf etwa -10 - -5 *erwärmt* hat



... ich glaube bei mir muss es dieses Jahr erst wieder deutlich über Null Grad sein, bevor ich wieder Lust auf Outdoor-Biken habe, solange trete ich weiter Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze


----------



## caroka (7. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,

ich komme gerade vom Laufen. War superschön, so in den Sonnenaufgang reinzulaufen und irgendwer war dem Bike schon um den Staufen unterwegs. 
Mir ist es zum Biken mom auch zu kalt. 

Hoffentlich springt mein Auto an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Hoffentlich springt mein Auto an.



Sonst ruf A. an, sie kann Dir vllt. Starthilfe geben


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Schneeglitzern im (Helm-)Lampenlicht, (Spike-)Reifenknirschen auf Eis, dampfender Atem in eisig-klarer Nachtluft, später Sonnenschein, blauer Himmel und zu zweit in der Winterlandschaft nach Hause fahren ...
> 
> Was beweisen müssen? Nein, einfach nur SPASS HABEN!!!


 
Wie romantisch, so habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet


----------



## wondermike (7. Januar 2009)

Hatte heute morgen -18° C auf dem Thermometer im Auto. 

Da war die Frage nach der Wahl des Verkehrsmittels sowieso schon beantwortet. Bei der Kälte würde ich nicht allein in der Prärie rumfahren. Wenn was passiert gehen ganz schnell die Lichter aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei der Kälte würde ich nicht allein in der Prärie rumfahren. Wenn was passiert gehen ganz schnell die Lichter aus.



Das ist natürlich ein Aspekt, dieses Risiko habe ich in den letzten Jahren sicherlich in Kauf genommen, da war ich abends ja oft stundenlang alleine im Hochtaunus im Dunkeln unterwegs und keiner wusste, wo ich war.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Aspekt, dieses Risiko habe ich in den letzten Jahren sicherlich in Kauf genommen, da war ich abends ja oft stundenlang alleine im Hochtaunus im Dunkeln unterwegs und keiner wusste, wo ich war.



... und ich es weiter tun


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Alter Selbstzitierer 

Ich muss sagen ich bin da nicht so Abenteuerlustig ...... letzten sind mir auf dem Waldabschnitt den Berg hoch immer ein paar Augen gefolgt  was den ganzen Schnitt ruinieren kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... letzten sind mir auf dem Waldabschnitt den Berg hoch immer ein paar Augen gefolgt  was den ganzen Schnitt ruinieren kann





Letzten Winter auf dem Trail von der Emminghaushütte zum Grünen Balken: Von einer Anhöhe rechts im Wald stierten mich zwei rote Augen an, die mich dann genau beobachtet haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (7. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie romantisch, so habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet


 

*"Die Welt ist wunderbar für ein Paar wohlgeöffneter Augen"   *
(Autor unbekannt)


----------



## MissQuax (7. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hatte heute morgen -18° C auf dem Thermometer im Auto.
> 
> Da war die Frage nach der Wahl des Verkehrsmittels sowieso schon beantwortet. Bei der Kälte würde ich nicht allein in der Prärie rumfahren. Wenn was passiert gehen ganz schnell die Lichter aus.


 
Lasse mir deshalb von Mav auch eine SMS schicken daß er heil auf Arbeit angekommen ist!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Männer vs Frauen-Träume


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *"Die Welt ist wunderbar für ein Paar wohlgeöffneter Augen"   *
> (Autor unbekannt)


 
Oh da kenn ich auch einen 

"Man sieht nur mit dem Herzen gut, das Wesentliche ist für die Augen unsichtbar." - _Der kleine Prinz_ - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry (1900-1944)


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Sessellift fahren kann unangenehm werden!

Detailiertes Bildmaterial am Ende des Artikels


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sessellift fahren kann unangenehm werden!
> 
> Detailiertes Bildmaterial am Ende des Artikels


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> "Man sieht nur mit dem Herzen gut, das Wesentliche ist für die Augen unsichtbar." - _Der kleine Prinz_ - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry (1900-1944)



Ist ja heute richtig poetisch/philosophisch hier


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Heute heben wir den Plauserfred in neue Dimensionen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

Naja, Biker haben doch oft mit drei Dimensionen schon genug zu kämpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

eben, wir stossen in neue, unerforschte Welten vor ...... Beam me up, Scotty


----------



## wondermike (7. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Aspekt, dieses Risiko habe ich in den letzten Jahren sicherlich in Kauf genommen, da war ich abends ja oft stundenlang alleine im Hochtaunus im Dunkeln unterwegs und keiner wusste, wo ich war.



Da war's ja auch nicht so kalt. bei 0 oder -1° hältst Du zur Not schon mal 'ne Nacht durch. Bei -20 aber nicht. Will aber natürlich niemandem den Spaß verderben sondern nur sagen: Passt auf Euch auf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da war's ja auch nicht so kalt. bei 0 oder -1° hältst Du zur Not schon mal 'ne Nacht durch. Bei -20 aber nicht. Will aber natürlich niemandem den Spaß verderben sondern nur sagen: Passt auf Euch auf.



Klar war es vllt. nicht so extrem kalt wie zur Zeit, aber auch schon tlw. deutlich unter Null und mit Eis und Schnee...

... wenn ich derzeit zur Zeit generell Lust hätte zu Biken, würde ich das Risiko jederzeit trotzdem wieder eingehen, da ich es für kalkulierbar halte,...

.... ich habe aber eben diesen Winter ausnahmsweise irgendwie Null Bock auf Outdoor


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## wondermike (7. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar war es vllt. nicht so extrem kalt wie zur Zeit, aber auch schon tlw. deutlich unter Null und mit Eis und Schnee...
> 
> ... wenn ich derzeit zur Zeit generell Lust hätte zu Biken, würde ich das Risiko jederzeit trotzdem wieder eingehen, da ich es für kalkulierbar halte,...
> 
> .... ich habe aber eben diesen Winter ausnahmsweise irgendwie Null Bock auf Outdoor



Aber sach' rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit wir vor Eintreffen der Rettungskräfte schonmal das Bike bergen können.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Ich nehm die Rohloff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Januar 2009)

war ganz schön schön heute morgen


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

schick


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber sach' rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit wir vor Eintreffen der Rettungskräfte schonmal das Bike bergen können.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Rohloff



Schon klar


----------



## maverick65 (7. Januar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> und *ist um 04.50 Uhr bei -15° C zur Arbeit geradelt (12 km)*.


 
Frisch war´s!


----------



## Meister Alex (7. Januar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Frisch war´s!



Kranke Sau!
Boah, von mir aus in die Stadt geht im Moment gar nicht, alle Radwege vereist und oben drein hab ich noch die Rüsselpest! Hoffentlich klppt das wenigstens nächste Woche....

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Januar 2009)

jemand für freitag morgen interesse an nem sonnenaufgangsride aufn alden ?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Am Freitag habe ich Frei-Tag


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2009)

@iggy: schöne bilder. zum thema sunrise auf dem alden sprechen wir uns im frühjahr nochmal


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jemand für freitag morgen interesse an nem sonnenaufgangsride aufn alden ?



komm lieber zu mir und geh mit mir in den wald zum holz machen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jemand für freitag morgen interesse an nem sonnenaufgangsride aufn alden ?



*Brrhhh* 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Freitag habe ich Frei-Tag



Freitag ist bei mir leider nur Freitag und nicht Frei-Tag   



Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: schöne bilder. zum thema sunrise auf dem alden sprechen wir uns im frühjahr nochmal



 Sehe ich genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> komm lieber zu mir und geh mit mir in den wald zum holz machen....



Gasheizung?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

@ Lugga

Postfach voll 

ICQ??


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Lugga
> 
> Postfach voll
> 
> ICQ??



dann iss meine die 100ste....


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Pah 

jetzt melded er sich nicht mal 

Aber egal 

Ich gehe jetzt erstmal 2 Maschinen Buntwäsche auf die Leine hängen


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gasheizung?



klar...und da keins mehr kommt steck ich jetzt holz rein 


ne gas ist im keller und nen ofen in der küche. wird zeit das du mal bei mir zuhause vorbeischaust




mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Lugga
> 
> Postfach voll
> 
> ICQ??




 ich weiß ja jetzt auch das es voll ist....


im mom gehts nicht...hab die kinder um mich rumspringen und bin daher nur sporadisch da





Maggo schrieb:


> dann iss meine die 100ste....



ja wars...die antwort ging nicht mehr raus ohne vorher zu räumen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## Hajo59ger (7. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> er nicht, aber du
> 
> moin
> 
> warum hat man bei -13 °C keine lust auf radfahren



Sorry, soll nicht wieder vorkommen!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Hajo59ger schrieb:


> Sorry, soll nicht wieder vorkommen!



@ Hajo

Man beachte die Smilies  willkommen ist hier jeder  ich habe früher lange in Frankfurt gelebt und kann mich nicht losreißen


----------



## Hajo59ger (8. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Hajo
> 
> Man beachte die Smilies  willkommen ist hier jeder  ich habe früher lange in Frankfurt gelebt und kann mich nicht losreißen



Das einzige was ich mit Frankfurt vebindet ist der Frankfurter Flugplatz.
Und wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre, komme ich immer an diese lebendige, pulsierende,bemerkens wehrte Stadt vorbei. Mit dem Auto brauche ich 3 Stunden bis nach Frankfurt , dort wird auch meistens eine Pause eingelegt.
Zum Radfahren ist es sicher in der Umgebung sehr abweckslungs Reich.
So das sollte es erst mal sein , vielleicht schaue ich hier noch mal rein.
Es stimmt aber , das hier ist nicht mein Revier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 

Ist ja wirklich warm geworden über Nacht, das Thermometer zeigt nur -9 Grad an


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben
> 
> Ist ja wirklich warm geworden über Nacht, das Thermometer zeigt nur -9 Grad an



moin

und genau deshalb bin ich heut geradelt 

war aber net so dolle. kein radweg ist frei . überall dort eine mischung aus schnee, eis und festgefrorener spurrillen  nicht wirklich toll ...
werde wohl doch wieder das motorisierte mit 4 reifen nehmen ...


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Hajo
> 
> Man beachte die Smilies  willkommen ist hier jeder



so isses


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und genau deshalb bin ich heut geradelt



 Werde ich heute auch, ...



... aber erst heute abend vor der Glotze auf dem Spin-Trainer


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2009)

gestern gab es bei galileo einen interessanten bericht über den kältesten ort der welt. irgendwo im nirgendwo von russland. rekord bei >-72 °C 

normal ist da was um die -40° C bis -50 °C , ab - 55°C gibts in der schule kältefrei 

also ich muß schon feststellen, dass wir alle ganz schöne weicheier sind ! was für ein hype hier überall (tv, radio, zeitung), nur weil es mal eine nacht um die -20 °C hatte


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag oder ein fröhlich geschmettertes Grüezi 

-5° nur, aber heute geht es wohl mit Chauffeur zum Sponsor ......
Achja das mit den Spurrillen, ähnlich Strassenbahnschwellen wie irgendwo mal angemerkt wurde, ist echt blöde, dazu noch die gefrorenen Fussstapfen ..... ist wie grober Schotter fahren .... Achja und das zieht sich ueber meinen ganzen Arbeitsweg und das mit dem HT ..... ich brauch immer ne Stunde bis es in  den Armen und im allerwertesten aufhört zu gribbeln :lol

Achja der Taunus ist ein sehrsehrsehr schönes Bikerevier  Dazu kommt noch Frankfurt als für mich schönste Stadt in Deutschland  (ohjeh jetzt habe ich mich aber aus dem Fenster gelehnt)

Schallala dumdidumdum schnipp mit den Finger wipp mit dem Fuss dreh dich im Kreis Schallala dumdidumdum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich muß schon feststellen, dass wir alle ganz schöne weicheier sind !



Klar sind wir hier Weicheier, aber nicht nur in Bezug auf die momentanen Temperaturen, sondern generell in Bezug auf viele Dinge ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schallala dumdidumdum schnipp mit den Finger wipp mit dem Fuss dreh dich im Kreis Schallala dumdidumdum



Du solltest die morgendliche Dosis Deiner Drogen nochmal überprüfen


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du solltest die morgendliche Dosis Deiner Drogen nochmal überprüfen



Der ist nicht schlecht. 

@Iggi
Alder wäre heftig im mom. Bin nicht so gut drauf.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2009)

welche Drogen  .... Ist alles so schön bunt hier 

Immer locker im Swing bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2009)

Mzaskar in the Sky with Diamonds....


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch Frankfurt als für mich schönste Stadt in Deutschland :daume: (ohjeh jetzt habe ich mich aber aus dem Fenster gelehnt)


----------



## sipaq (8. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> gestern gab es bei galileo einen interessanten bericht über den kältesten ort der welt. irgendwo im nirgendwo von russland. rekord bei >-72 °C
> 
> normal ist da was um die -40° C bis -50 °C , ab - 55°C gibts in der schule kältefrei
> 
> also ich muß schon feststellen, dass wir alle ganz schöne weicheier sind ! was für ein hype hier überall (tv, radio, zeitung), nur weil es mal eine nacht um die -20 °C hatte


Naja, ist halt alles 'ne Frage der Gewöhnung 

Die Jungs in Russland bekommen dann wahrscheinlich auch schon ab +5°C oder +10°C 'nen massiven Schweissausbruch


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Der ist nicht schlecht.
> 
> @Iggi
> Alder wäre heftig im mom. Bin nicht so gut drauf.



meinste ich bin gut drauf 

das wäre ne gemütliche Tour im schneckentempo


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2009)

wer von euch weiß eigentlich das der Maggo heut schon wieder ein jahr älter geworden ist?


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2009)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2009)

na du weißt doch eh immer alles....


die schwieezer neugier hat auf dich abgefärbt


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer von euch weiß eigentlich das der Maggo heut schon wieder ein jahr älter geworden ist?



ich auch...




Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2009)

genau


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer von euch weiß eigentlich das der Maggo heut schon wieder ein jahr älter geworden ist?


Mir war nicht klar, das heute schon wieder der Achte ist. 
Danke


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich



ich auch. wkw hilft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer von euch weiß eigentlich das der Maggo heut schon wieder ein jahr älter geworden ist?



Ich (bis gerade) nicht 

Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch Maggo!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir war nicht klar, das heute schon wieder der Achte ist.
> Danke



Bitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bitte*?*



Caro ist gerade so ein bisschen in einem Paralleluniversum unterwegs


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2009)

*lach   sie besucht wohl grad spock und co


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (8. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Alles gute zum Geburtstag


 

Dem schließe ich mich auch an!

Und heute früh auch wieder mits Rad auf Arbeit, warm wars hihi

Gruß Mav


----------



## wondermike (8. Januar 2009)

Und wenn wir etwas falsch gemacht haben, macht es Puff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3FZtmlHwcA


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2009)

so, bin wieder daheim ...

der heimweg durch die felder hatte echt was. nur leider hatte ich niemanden an meiner seite 

war recht griffige unterlage. besser zu fahren als der radweg heute früh ...


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, bin wieder daheim ...
> 
> der heimweg durch die felder hatte echt was. nur leider hatte ich niemanden an meiner seite
> 
> war recht griffige unterlage. besser zu fahren als der radweg heute früh ...


Wer fährt denn sonst mit Dir?


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro ist gerade so ein bisschen in einem Paralleluniversum unterwegs


So kann man das auch ausdrücken.


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn sonst mit Dir?



fast nie jemand 

war nur ne kleine anspielung auf missquax´ romantiktrip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> fast nie jemand



 Du armer einsamer Fux  

Geht mir aber genauso: Ich durchstreife die Wälder des Hochtaunus auch oft alleine - Ich bin eben ein einsamer Wolf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## wondermike (8. Januar 2009)

Fast hätte ich's vergessen:





Happy Birthday Maggo!!!


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> fast nie jemand
> 
> war nur ne kleine anspielung auf missquax´ romantiktrip


Ich bin echt im Paralleluniversum.


----------



## Maggo (8. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin echt im Paralleluniversum.



da isses doch bestimmt auch guuuuut.oddä??


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen  

Heut ist Frei-Tag 

Und ich liege im Bett und kann nicht schlafen


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2009)

moin

heute ist zwar freitag aber kein frei-tag 

ich bin im büro und kann nicht schlafen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2009)

Mann kann ja nicht alles haben


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2009)

moin

heute ist zwar freitag aber kein frei-tag 

ich bin im büro und kann nicht schlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2009)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich bin im büro und kann nicht schlafen



Hast Du denn wenigstens heute was zu schaffen, wenn Du schon nicht schlafen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> da isses doch bestimmt auch guuuuut.oddä??


Naja, ich kann mir besseres vorstellen.  Läuft im Mom alles ein bisschen Schei§§e. Muss man aber unter "Jammern auf hohem Niveau" ablegen. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Heut ist Frei-Tag
> 
> Und ich liege im Bett und kann nicht schlafen


Und ich lag im Bett und wollte nicht aufstehen. 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> heute ist zwar freitag aber kein frei-tag
> 
> ich bin im büro und kann nicht schlafen


Das ist natürlich tragisch, sag bloß Du hast Arbeit.


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du denn wenigstens heute was zu schaffen, wenn Du schon nicht schlafen kannst





caroka schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich tragisch, sag bloß Du hast Arbeit.



hält sich noch stark in grenzen ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dann mal wech  nach hier


----------



## caroka (9. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal wech  nach hier



Iss ja gut, viel Spass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal wech  nach hier



  

 Viel Spass und brich Dir nicht die Haxen


----------



## Alberto68 (9. Januar 2009)

Moinsen

hab die ganze zeit überlegt was ich dummes posten kann .....
nix ein gefallen iss zu kalt für mein hirn ...

SA gehts zum boarden     und das geile in den bergen ist es nicht so kalt wie hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hab die ganze zeit überlegt was ich dummes posten kann .....
> nix ein gefallen iss zu kalt für mein hirn



Na dann ist es wirklich kalt, wenn schon das Dummbrabbeln nicht mehr klappt


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> SA gehts zum boarden     und das geile in den bergen ist es nicht so kalt wie hier



stimmt, auf dem feldberg ist es nur halb so kalt wie hier unten am großen fluß 

am popo halb : sieht nach nem halben frei-tag aus


----------



## Alberto68 (9. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann ist es wirklich kalt, wenn schon das Dummbrabbeln nicht mehr klappt



macht mich auch nachdenklich wenn mir nix ein fällt zum dummbabbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2009)

Sehr interessante in die Ursachen der Finanzkrise: Klick!

Auch einfach mal Googeln nach "Cityboy".


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2009)

... und wie war's heute Morgen auf dem Alden?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Januar 2009)

ei gude!

hab auch mal meine neue Cam getestet  









ein paar mehr im Album


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und wie war's heute Morgen auf dem Alden?



bestimmt seehr geil, leider fehlte es jemandem an Motivation.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2009)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. Januar 2009)

Das Wort zum Freitag:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/01/09/drug_runner_jailed/


----------



## wondermike (9. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr interessante in die Ursachen der Finanzkrise: Klick!
> 
> Auch einfach mal Googeln nach "Cityboy".



Dann wissen wir ja jetzt, was Du den ganzen Tag so treibst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dann wissen wir ja jetzt, was Du den ganzen Tag so treibst.





Die Kolumne des Herrn findet man übrigens hier!


----------



## maverick65 (9. Januar 2009)

Heute nix frösteln, nix biken am Morgen. Heute Webasto. Von dem  Schnee- und Pikerfahren völlig platt. 



In Gedanken was Anderes: ein neues Bike.


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Heute nix frösteln, nix biken am Morgen. Heute Webasto. Von dem  Schnee- und Pikerfahren völlig platt.
> 
> 
> 
> In Gedanken was Anderes: ein neues Bike.



willste mein slayer kaufen??


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2009)

good quality...


----------



## Zilli (9. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> willste mein slayer kaufen??


was gibbet dazu eigentlich neues ? oder eben nix


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> was gibbet dazu eigentlich neues ? oder eben nix



ich wills verkaufen und in ein hardtail investieren.


----------



## Zilli (9. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wills verkaufen und in ein hardtail investieren.


Bei allem gebührendem Respekt: dann schmeiss den Dämpfer raus (Gewichtstuning) und lass den Hinterbau an den Gelenken festschweissen  ....  wenn's nich so bitter wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (9. Januar 2009)

Nee im Ernst; ist es hoffnungslos oder mit einem überschaubaren Investment reparabel ?


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2009)

es ist ja nicht wirklich defekt, allerdings biste mit nem stahlfederding fÃ¼r die kiste mit knappen 600â¬. der luftdÃ¤mpfer wird Ã¼ber kurz oder lang die grÃ¤tsche machen. auÃerdem plane ich ja die anschaffung eines kinderanhÃ¤ngers und da nehmen es einem die lager am hinterbau eines fullys schon Ã¼bel wenn man sie auch noch auf zug belastet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2009)

Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2009)

moin moin!

@ Maggo: willst du vom Enduro wieder komplett weg?  oder brauchst du jetzt nur quasi ein HT wegen dem Kinderhänger?

Enduro gegen Hardtail würde ich nicht tauschen, evtl das Enduro verkaufen und dann auf eine gewisse Zeit verteilt ein neues (eins was hält) und ein HT (muss ja nix überteuertes sein) anschaffen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2009)

nene, die kiste sollte schon ordentlich stabil sein. es gibt auch geile hardtails am markt mit denen ordentlich was geht und wie du weißt liegt mir die springerei ohnehin nicht im blut. 
was ich allerdings auf keinen fall "aufgeben" will sind technisch anspruchsvolle trails und highspeed bergab. mal schauen was die zeit so bringt. ich geh aber ehrlich gesagt eher davon aus, dass das slayer mit soviel wertverlust verkauft werden müßte, dass ich mir das dannn nochmal überlegen würde.


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2009)

moin !

alle so fit und plauschfreudig am frühen morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2009)

... senile Bettflucht eben


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... senile Bettflucht eben



das mag ja für uns beide zutreffen ...

... aber für die jungspunde hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> das mag ja für uns beide zutreffen ...
> 
> ... aber für die jungspunde hier



 Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> nene, die kiste sollte schon ordentlich stabil sein. es gibt auch geile hardtails am markt mit denen ordentlich was geht und wie du weißt liegt mir die springerei ohnehin nicht im blut.
> was ich allerdings auf keinen fall "aufgeben" will sind technisch anspruchsvolle trails und highspeed bergab. mal schauen was die zeit so bringt. ich geh aber ehrlich gesagt eher davon aus, dass das slayer mit soviel wertverlust verkauft werden müßte, dass ich mir das dannn nochmal überlegen würde.



Ja das Slayer wird wohl keiner teuer abkaufen wollen, ist ja leider bekannt das die Probleme machen 

Stabile Hardtails gibts schon ein paar, hat mich ja auch mal gereizt (mein Fav. damals: Duncon Amstaff leider nur bis 16" ), bin trotzdem froh mein Enduro zu fahren, ist halt doch wesentlich gemütlicher als ein Hardtail 

Finds aber gut das du das nicht aufgeben willst


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Finds aber gut das du das nicht aufgeben willst



warum auch? iss ja geil!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum auch? iss ja geil!!!




moin maggo,

mal völlig falsch zitiert aber thema ht mit anhänger. schau halt, dass du ein trek-ht bekommst. die dinger sind stabil und günstig zu bekommen. wenn edel und luxus: ein sehr stabiles ht ist das nicolai argon fr, aber auch nicht ganz günstig. oder eben einen schicken engländer aus stahl.... 
ich habe mir als anhänger-zug-gerät ein citybike von trek gekauft. 220,00 komplett als vor-vor-jahresmodell. das erfüllt seinen zweck. und bei den mtb's wirst du sicher auch schnell fündig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...ein sehr stabiles ht ist das nicolai argon fr...



 Das normale Argon ist schon ultrastabil, das Argon FR sollte nochmal 'ne ganze Ecke besser sein


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2009)

naja, ich will das teil ja nicht ausschließlich zum anhänger bewegen, das sollte auch für ordentlich ruppige abfahrten halten. sowas wie in crazys link ist da sicherlich gut geeignet. viel geld sollte es dennoch nicht kosten......sowas zb.
ich bin mir da noch nicht im klaren, fürs slayer müßte eh ne neue gabel her mal schaun was so in richtung frühjahr geht, momentan ziehts mich nicht ins gelände.....


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das normale Argon ist schon ultrastabil, das Argon FR sollte nochmal 'ne ganze Ecke besser sein



geil aber zu teuer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (10. Januar 2009)

...das dmr trailstar (wenn du noch eins bekommst) ist auch immer ein guter tip!!!


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2009)

das trailstar gibts bei crc für überschaubares geld und käme in der tat in frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2009)

N'abend 

Na nach dem flotten Anfang heute Morgen, war es hier heute Nachmittag ja wieder sehr, sehr ruhig 

Ich wünsche allseits eine GN8


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2009)

jep, und ich nen guten morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

Komisch, hier war doch gestern abend noch ein Post, der jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr da ist


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2009)

das liegt sich an einer verschiebung des raum zeit konituums.


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2009)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

GN8 Fux


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

Ei gude wie?


----------



## Hopi (11. Januar 2009)

Tach  na Wahltho, heute nix Biken? ich kämpfe hier gerade mit der neuen EOS 5 besser gesagt mit dem WLAN Modul 

Aber eines kann ich jetzt schon sagen, der abstieg von einer 1 auf eine 5 ist  
schon krass  was man nicht alles für einen bessern Chip auf sich nimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> na Wahltho, heute nix Biken?



Ne, zur Zeit nur Spin-Trainer ist mir echt zu eisig da draussen  



Hopi schrieb:


> Aber eines kann ich jetzt schon sagen, der abstieg von einer 1 auf eine 5 ist
> schon krass  was man nicht alles für einen bessern Chip auf sich nimmt



Was ist denn an der 5 so viel schlechter, das Handling oder was?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, zur Zeit nur Spin-Trainer ist mir echt zu eisig da draussen



matschbirne..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> matschbirne..


----------



## Hopi (11. Januar 2009)

Das Handling , die Bilder sind schon OK die sie macht. Ausser die 12800 und 25600 Iso die hätten sie sich echt sparen können. Aber die 1600 sind echt super. 
Und ich musste natürlich gleich mal bei Adobe für 400,- die Upgarde für PS und Lightroom kaufen. Da die neue 5 nicht mehr von den letzten Versionen unterstützt wird.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2009)

Saarländer an die Macht  

Achja Morsche ihr Borsche


----------



## wondermike (11. Januar 2009)

@Seb
Hab Dich! 

Heute hab' ich mir die volle Dosis gegeben. Bin mit Spikes auf den Feldi gefahren. Ging eigentlich problemlos, allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass so ab ca. 15% Steigung auf blankem Eis auch die Spikes nichts mehr nützen. 

Oben war natürlich die Hölle los. Schon am Sandplacken war die Zufahrtsstraße abgesperrt. Aber außer mir habe ich nur einen Biker gesehen. Die Leute haben ganz schön blöd geguckt, wie ich so locker über's Eis gefahren bin.

Jetzt bin ich aber total platt. Für meine Hausrunde, die ich sonst locker in 2 1/2 Stunden geschafft habe, habe ich heute 3 1/2 gebraucht. Und auf dem Rückweg war es dann *richtig* kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Saarländer an die Macht
> 
> Achja Morsche ihr Borsche



Du meinst, so wie den seligen Erisch und den Oskar, der leider immer noch sein Unwesen treibt? Andere berühmte Saarländer fallen mir so spontan leider grad' nicht ein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Heute hab' ich mir die volle Dosis gegeben. Bin mit Spikes auf den Feldi gefahren.



 Ein extradickes Lob und Riesenrespekt 



wondermike schrieb:


> Und auf dem Rückweg war es dann *richtig* kalt.



Das kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



Schon wieder?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2009)

doppelt hält besser


----------



## MissQuax (11. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein extradickes Lob und Riesenrespekt


 
Ah, noch einer, der von Dir "bei der nächsten Stelle bei höherer Stelle lobend erwähnt wird" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ah, noch einer, der von Dir "bei der nächsten Stelle bei höherer Stelle lobend erwähnt wird" ...



Du meinst sicherlich "Bei der nächsten *Gelegenheit* bei höherer Stelle lobend erwähnt wird" 

 Genau! 

Aber welche höhere Stelle gibt es eigentlich noch über der des Fürsten selbst  

GN8


----------



## MissQuax (11. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich "Bei der nächsten *Gelegenheit* bei höherer Stelle lobend erwähnt wird"
> 
> Genau!
> 
> Aber welche höhere Stelle gibt es eigentlich noch über der des Fürsten selbst


 

Vielleicht noch die "Stelle", die einen klitzekleinen "Fauxpax" eines Fürsten bemerkt?     
  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde Euch bei der nächsten Stelle bei höherer Stelle lobend erwähnen (Posting #2712)


----------



## caroka (11. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> @Seb
> Hab Dich!
> 
> Heute hab' ich mir die volle Dosis gegeben. Bin mit Spikes auf den Feldi gefahren. Ging eigentlich problemlos, allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass so ab ca. 15% Steigung auf blankem Eis auch die Spikes nichts mehr nützen.
> ...


Na, da wird mir aber einer unheimlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch die "Stelle", die einen klitzekleinen "Fauxpax" eines Fürsten bemerkt?



Wohlan, der Fürst ist ein gar vielbeschäftigter Regent, da ist ein solcher kleiner Lapsus verzeichlich 

Er ist heute zudem gut gelaunt und verzeiht daher sogar derart unbotmäßige Anflüge von Zurechtweisungsversuchen  



... aber trotzdem: Gut aufgepasst  Gibt ein Fleißkärtchen und eine Erwähnung bei höherer Stelle extra


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, da wird mir aber einer unheimlich.



Tja unser tapferer Ritter Wondermike nimmt es mit seinen guten Vorsätze zum neuen Jahr gar sehr ernst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2009)

Jetzt aber endgültig gute Nacht, der Fürst und seine Gattin ziehen sich zur wohlverdienten Nachtruhe in ihre Gemächer zuück 

Möge das Volk auch wohl ruhen


----------



## MissQuax (11. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wohlan, der Fürst ist ein gar vielbeschäftigter Regent, da ist ein solcher kleiner Lapsus verzeichlich
> 
> Er ist heute zudem gut gelaunt und verzeiht daher sogar derart unbotmäßige Anflüge von Zurechtweisungsversuchen
> 
> ... aber trotzdem: Gut aufgepasst  Gibt ein Fleißkärtchen und eine Erwähnung bei höherer Stelle extra


 
 Zu gnädig, Euer Durchlocht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. äh, ich meine: Euer Durchschlaucht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... oh nein, Verzeihung, ich bin wohl etwas verwirrt ob der übergroßen Güte Eurer Lordschuft!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  



PS: Zum Thema "gut aufgepasst":
Wenn wir keine Fehler hätten, würden wir nicht mit so großem Vergnügen Fehler bei anderen entdecken.
_(Francois Duc de La Rochefoucauld, frz. Schriftsteller, 1613-1680)_


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du meinst, so wie den seligen Erisch und den Oskar, der leider immer noch sein Unwesen treibt? Andere berühmte Saarländer fallen mir so spontan leider grad' nicht ein.



Na hör mal  .... du kennst doch mich 



wahltho schrieb:


> Tja unser tapferer Ritter Wondermike nimmt es mit seinen guten Vorsätze zum neuen Jahr gar sehr ernst



Wenigstens einer in dieser Runde 



wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt aber endgültig gute Nacht, der Fürst und seine Gattin ziehen sich zur wohlverdienten Nachtruhe in ihre Gemächer zuück
> 
> Möge das Volk auch wohl ruhen



Das Volk ruht schon 



MissQuax schrieb:


> Zu gnädig, Euer Durchlocht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dir geht es ja wieder blendend


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2009)

das volk ist schon wach und am schaffen ...

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen mein Volk 

Good News: Der Fürst hat wohl geruht ist daher auch gut gelaunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen mein Volk



Brav


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> Wohlan, der Fürst ist ein gar vielbeschäftigter Regent, da ist ein solcher kleiner Lapsus verzeichlich
> 
> Er ist heute zudem gut gelaunt und verzeiht daher sogar derart unbotmäßige Anflüge von Zurechtweisungsversuchen
> 
> ...


  



mzaskar schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> 
> Wenigstens einer in dieser Runde
> ...


Ich hatte erst gar keine. 
Wahrscheinlich lernt man mit zunehmendem Alter seine Grenzen kennen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst gar keine.



 Ich auch nicht - Vllt. sogar eher ein paar schlechte Vorsätze *Schelmischgrins*


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2009)

Moin Leut ..... fühle mich unausgeschlafen und nicht in der Stimmung zum arbeiten 






Brauche erstmal einen ganz grossen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auch ist es mir heut zu kalt zum biken .... werden den Chauffeur in Anspruch nehmen ....


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ......
> Auch ist es mir heut zu kalt zum biken .... werden den Chauffeur in Anspruch nehmen ....


 
Ich war sogar noch bequemer und nahm das kleine Schwarze ohne Chauffeur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

Oh: Unser Schweizer Ritter übt sich in der hohen Kunst des Selbstzitats


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2009)

> Oh: Unser Schweizer Ritter übt sich in der hohen Kunst des Selbstzitats


nicht nur dem Fürst der abgeschiedenen Taunus Wälder mag dies mit vortrefflicher Sicherheit gelingen.


----------



## wondermike (12. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Leut ..... fühle mich unausgeschlafen und nicht in der Stimmung zum arbeiten



Anders ausgedrückt: es ist Montag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Anders ausgedrückt: es ist Montag.



 Stimmt - Ein herrlicher Tag, man darf endlich wieder seinem Hauptsponsor dienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2009)

ach weiss nicht .... die Stimmung beim Sponsor ist noch nicht wirklich fröhlich .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ach weiss nicht .... die Stimmung beim Sponsor ist noch nicht wirklich fröhlich .....



Kann ich in dem Fall nachvollziehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2009)

ei gude wie!

@ Mike: ich fürchte fast ich muss deinen Enthusiasmus des gestrigen Abends wieder drosseln, da ich auch unterwegs war


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2009)

Hoi Crazy, was gab es denn eigentlich für einen FotoKnipsApparat ??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2009)

na ne ganz normale Low Budget Digiknipse: Canon Powershot A590IS 

reicht (meißtens) im Alltag, auch wenn ich nix gegen ne bessere Knipse hätte, nur bezahlen will die ja keiner


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2009)

das stimmt wohl  die Bilder sehen gut aus ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Mike: ich fürchte fast ich muss deinen Enthusiasmus des gestrigen Abends wieder drosseln, da ich auch unterwegs war



Grrrrrrrr!!!! Ein Pünktchen!   

Na warte! Dich krieg ich schon noch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Crazy, was gab es denn eigentlich für einen FotoKnipsApparat ??



Steht doch in den EXIF-Daten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na warte! Dich krieg ich schon noch!



Und krieg ich Dich, dann...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Steht doch in den EXIF-Daten



DIe sind mir ja noch gar nicht aufgefallen  Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DIe sind mir ja noch gar nicht aufgefallen  Danke für den Hinweis



Da steht eine ganze Menge drin 

Deshalb weiss ich z.b. auch, dass Du eine Nikon D40 hast


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2009)

x bitte ja D40x


----------



## wondermike (12. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und krieg ich Dich, dann...



Du doch nicht. So Leute wie Du dürfen da doch gar nicht mitmachen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du doch nicht. So Leute wie Du dürfen da doch gar nicht mitmachen.



Ich will da ja auch gar nicht mitspielen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2009)

jetzt schon


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8



opa...


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Morsche 

brrrrr kalt und nebelig draussen ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

Bei uns war es heute fast schon mild


----------



## caroka (13. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei uns war es heute fast schon mild



Ob ich dann mal wieder auf's Bike steige?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

gönn dem kleinen mal wieder eine Ausfahrt, aber nicht überfordern


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> brrrrr kalt und nebelig draussen ......



-8.2° in Zürich doppelt 



hier sind es i.d.R nochmal 2° kälter 

na dann man los, nur die harten kommmen in das besagte Gärtchen 

warum nur drücke ich mich hier nur rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2009)

88


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Noch zu früh  das wird bestimmt Samastag 

@ Rohloff Fraktion ...... 

was braucht man denn alles, wenn ich meine Cube mit einer Rohloff am HR ausstatten will ???? Kann man das gut selbst anbauen oder macht es Sinn die Rohloff im Fachbetrieb montieren zu lassen ..... In der Schweiz kostet die Nabe alleine ca. 1800 CHF (wenn das die jenige welche sein sollte die ich benötige ????). Also Komplett ca 2000 Stutz ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was braucht man denn alles, wenn ich meine Cube mit einer Rohloff am HR ausstatten will ????



- Laufrad mit Speedhub Variante für externe Schaltbox
- Drehmomentabstützung (in dem Fall wahrscheinlich die Speebone-Variante)
- Schaltbox
- Drehgriff
- Züge
- Spezielle Kabelbinder von Rohloff für die saubere Zugverlegung



mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann man das gut selbst anbauen oder macht es Sinn die Rohloff im Fachbetrieb montieren zu



 Klar, kann man da selber machen, habe ich selbst schon mehrfach gemacht

Ich helfe Dir gerne bei, ich würde dann auch die edele Verlegung der Züge am Drehgriff mit V-Brake-Röhrchen und schwarzem Schrumpfschlauch applizieren 

Wenn die Speedhub in CH so teuer ist, warum kaufst Du sie dann nicht in D?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Direkte Unterstützung der Schweizer Fahrradwerkstätte hier meines LBD's um die ecke. Aber der Preisunterschied scheint mir schon sehr gross zu sein  und wahrscheinlich die Kennzeichen D Variante ins Licht rückt .....

Ich glaube dies kam bei der Rohloff Speedhubsuche heraus ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Direkte Unterstützung der Schweizer Fahrradwerkstätte hier meines LBD's um die ecke. Aber der Preisunterschied scheint mir schon sehr gross zu sein  und wahrscheinlich die Kennzeichen D Variante ins Licht rückt .........



Umgekehrt kann der Dealer Dir aber für die Rohloff selbst so gut wie keinen Support vor Ort bieten 




mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube dies kam bei der Rohloff Speedhubsuche heraus ....



Ich wusste doch, dass ich noch was vergessen hatte: 



wahltho schrieb:


> - Laufrad mit Speedhub Variante für externe Schaltbox
> - Drehmomentabstützung (in dem Fall wahrscheinlich die Speebone-Variante)
> - Schaltbox
> - Drehgriff
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Was kostet sowas in ungefähr in D??? Als Felge hätte ich eine DT Swiss 5.1 oder vergleichbar gedacht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was kostet sowas in ungefähr in D??? Als Felge hätte ich eine DT Swiss 5.1 oder vergleichbar gedacht.....



Schau mal hier!

Da habe ich schon ein Laufrad mit Speedhub gekauft


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was kostet sowas in ungefähr in D??? Als Felge hätte ich eine DT Swiss 5.1 oder vergleichbar gedacht.....



nehm die EX 721! die leicht und hält was aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

wenn ich hier alle Teile der Rohloff-Konfiguration zusammenaddiere komme ich auf ca 1150 EUR. Bauche ich dann noch die externe Schaltbox und den griff und die Züge auch noch oder sind diese Dinge dann schon dabei. Wenn das seperat bestellt werden muss kommeich dann auf ca 1300 EUR ohne Felge und Speichen ...... Letzendlich würde ich dann bei ca 1500 EUR fürs komplette LR zahlen ... Liege ich hier jetzt völlig daneben, oder kann das in etwa hinkommen ????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wenn ich hier alle Teile der Rohloff-Konfiguration zusammenaddiere komme ich auf ca 1150 EUR. Bauche ich dann noch die externe Schaltbox und den griff und die Züge auch noch oder sind diese Dinge dann schon dabei. Wenn das seperat bestellt werden muss kommeich dann auf ca 1300 EUR ohne Felge und Speichen ...... Letzendlich würde ich dann bei ca 1500 EUR fürs komplette LR zahlen ... Liege ich hier jetzt völlig daneben, oder kann das in etwa hinkommen ????



1.500 Euro ist definitiv zuviel, für 1.100 Euro max. 1.200 Euro solltest Du ein komplettes Laufrad mit allem Zubehör bekommen 

Siehe z.b. den von mir geposteten Link


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Ok, wenn ich das nächstemal in FRA bin werde ich den Fürst in seinen Räumlichkeiten aufsuchen und um seine grossherzige Unterstützung ersuchen  (sollte es Bonus geben  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wenn ich hier alle Teile der Rohloff-Konfiguration zusammenaddiere komme ich auf ca 1150 EUR.



Da steht doch in der Beschreibung, was alles dabei ist 

Zur Wahl der richtigen Speedhub-Variante

Du brauchst die Version CC (Schnellspanner) EX (externe Schaltbox) DB (Diskbrake) mit OEM2-Drehmomentabstützung (Speedbone mit passender Achsplatte)

Du bräuchtest noch die Kettenführung und die spezielle Vierloch-Bremsscheibe


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich helfe Dir gerne bei, ich würde dann auch die edele Verlegung der Züge am Drehgriff mit V-Brake-Röhrchen und schwarzem Schrumpfschlauch applizieren



das kann ich so bestätigen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss da mal ein Excel sheet und eine kurze Präsentation fürs Management erstellen. Dann kapiere ich das auch


----------



## caroka (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gönn dem kleinen mal wieder eine Ausfahrt, aber nicht überfordern



Überfordern war nicht drin.  Jetzt gibt es erst mal einen Kakao. 
Die Füsse sind nämlich eisekalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (13. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Füsse sind nämlich eisekalt.


 
Dagegen kann ich "wärmstens" Heizsohlen empfehlen. Habe die von Tchibo und die funktionieren prima. 2 Stunden bei -9° und keine kalten Füsse!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2009)

ei gude wie!



MissQuax schrieb:


> Dagegen kann ich "wärmstens" Heizsohlen empfehlen. Habe die von Tchibo und die funktionieren prima. 2 Stunden bei -9° und keine kalten Füsse!



dem kann ich mich nur "wärmstens" anschließen 
genau die Tchibo Sohlen habe ich auch und ich habe keinen den 40 bereuht  selbst in meinen Sommer-Clickschuhen nur mit dünnen Überschuhen bei -5° keine kalten Füsse bekommen


----------



## sipaq (13. Januar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Dagegen kann ich "wärmstens" Heizsohlen empfehlen. Habe die von Tchibo und die funktionieren prima. 2 Stunden bei -9° und keine kalten Füsse!


Wo gibts die denn aktuell?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

Die Heizsohlen mit externem Akkupack, so wie die von Tchibo, sind von der Heizfunktion her gut.

Der neuralgische Punkt ist allerdings die Steckverbindung am Akkupack in Bezug auf Feuchtigkeit. Ich habe schon zwei Akkupacks gehimmelt, weil dort Feuchtigkeit eingedrungen ist und einen Kurzschluss im Akkupack verursacht hat. Bei meinem allerersten Set vor ca. 12 Jahren war zudem nach einer Saison eine Heizsohle hin, wahrscheinlich durch einen Bruch im Heizelement.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Ach Papperlapapp Heizsohlen früher haben wir sowas nie gebraucht, da sind wir im Winter barfuss gefahren, getreu dem Motto: "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten" .... und ich bin der Gärtner


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2009)

jaja, frÃ¼her war auch alles aus holz. sogar die gummistiefel......

@heizsohlen: ich hatte auch die tchibo teile und war zufrieden. ich kenne so ein paar neureiche spinner die kaufen die mit fernbedienung fÃ¼r 250.000â¬ aber jedem das seine.


----------



## MissQuax (13. Januar 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wo gibts die denn aktuell?


 
Da ich selbst welche habe, bin ich diesbezüglich nicht auf dem Laufenden, sorry. Tchibo hat die immer zu Beginn des Winters (November/Dezember) zusammen mit den Ski-Klamotten im Angebot.

Aber schau mal bei Ebay nach, da sind auch solche Teile erfahrungsgemäß immer mal wieder (gebraucht) zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kenne so ein paar neureiche spinner die kaufen die mit fernbedienung fÃ¼r 250.000â¬ aber jedem das seine.



Stimmt immer diese Spinner 

_*BÃ¤uerchen_* Die drei mit Kaviar gefÃ¼llten Hummer waren wohl doch echt zuviel zum Abendessen 

 

Der Vorteil der "teureren" Heizsohlen von Sidi ist, dass die Akkus in der Sohle integriert sind (deshalb auch die Fernbedienung  ) und man nicht zusÃ¤tzlich die Akku-Packs hat, die man an den Schuhen oder an den Ãberschuhen befestigen muss. Allerdings haben sie sich bei mir entgegen den Aussagen des Herstellers auch nicht als wasserfest erwiesen. Zwei Exemplare waren hinÃ¼ber, nachdem ich sie mal so richtig nass geworden sind, weil die NÃ¤sse in die Schuhe gezogen ist


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Du sollst auch nicht die Heizsohlen zum Hummer kochen nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du sollst auch nicht die Heizsohlen zum Hummer kochen nehmen



 Jetzt weiss ich endlich, warum die Hummer nach Gummi geschmeckt haben


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Nur nach Gummi  dann waren es dir aus der Deko


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nur nach Gummi  dann waren es dir aus der Deko



 Ich glaube ich muss mal mit A. reden, wir hatten so einen Gummihummer im Bad als Deko


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

mach das mal und bestelle ihr gleich schöne Grüße  

PS: ich Suche auch eine schöne Strecke für sie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mach das mal und bestelle ihr gleich schöne Grüße



Mach ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2009)

GN8 Ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Gute Idee  GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> *ich kenne *so ein paar neureiche spinner die kaufen die mit fernbedienung fÃ¼r 250.000â¬ ...



boah alder, was hast du denn fÃ¼rn umgang 

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

Allez Hopp


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2009)

Moin moin 

Wahrscheinlich macht Ihr das Kilo wieder ohne mich voll. 
Ich muss wieder los. Bis heute abend


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

51


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

ob es mir wieder "en passant" gelingt ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

Fux Du bist ein Fuchs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

FFM meldet leichten Schneefall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet leichten Schneefall



 Liederbach auch


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Liederbach auch


 
CH auch, hatte heute Morgen Glatteis auf den Alubremshebel der Magura 
und keine Spikes an den Handschuhen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

so mal was zu Belustigung der Anwesenden Damen und Herren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

FFM meldet leichter Schneefall schon wieder vorbei


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2009)

Liederbach auch  (leider)


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

Ihr habt Sorgen


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2009)

klar! Wahltho, hat immer die Sorge das es anfängt und ich, dass es aufhört


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

Was macht überhaupt der Bikepark im Taunus?? Hat man sich da zu einer Lösung gefunden, oder diskutiert man immer noch wilde Varianten .....

Aber Schnee könnt es mal wieder geben, ich will Powder mindestens 1 m und unverspurte Hänge und schöne Waldabfahrten ........ 

Ich will ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was macht überhaupt der Bikepark im Taunus?? Hat man sich da zu einer Lösung gefunden, oder diskutiert man immer noch wilde Varianten .....]...



 Ich habe dazu nichts Neues gehört



mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber Schnee könnt es mal wieder geben, ich will Powder..



 Pulver? - Was für ein Pulver hättest Du gerne? - Ich verstehe nur Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

weisse Pulver, erweitert die Sinne, beschleunigt den Puls, man willgar nicht mehr aufhören sich darin zu bewegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

Lustig und traurig zugleich


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Januar 2009)

is die neu ?

http://www.bike-park-taunus.de/index.htm


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

sieht so aus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

da steht ja wirklich gar nix drin...


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

Bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert 

ENGLISH FOR RUNAWAYS ! 
ENGLISCH FÜR FORTGESCHRITTENE .
Peter,Paul and Mary are sitting in their kitchen . / Peter , Paul und Maria sitzen im Kitchen .
Es klingelt.
Ohhhh , the bell rings !!! / Ohhhh , der Hund ringt !!!
Hello , here is a letter for you . / Hallo , hier ist eine Leiter für euch .
O , it is from the German chanellor Helmut Schmidt . / O , es ist von dem deutschen Kanzel-Ohr Helmut Schmidt .
He invites us to his garden party . / Er lädt uns zu seiner Garten-Partei ein .
Zwei Wochen später bergrüßt Helmut Schmidt seine englischen Gäste .
Hello you bang-bangs ! / Hallo , ihr Knalltüten !!
Hello Mr. Vegetable ! / Guten Tag , Herr Kohl 
Hello , Mr.Bird , Mr. Biedenhead . / Guten Tag , Herr Vogel , guten Tag , Herr Biedenkopf !
Aber Peter , Paul und Maria sehen noch andere prominente Gäste .
Is this Henry wau-wau ? / Ja , das ist Heinrich Böll .
This is Alica Schwarzer / Das sind alles Neger .
And there is Roy Black . / Und da ist der Konig der Neger .
Und Peter,Paul und Maria schlendern alleine weiter durch den Garteb . Dabei macht Maria eine Entdeckung :
O, there is music in the air . / O , da ist Musik in den Eiern !
Is it a walz or a fxytrott? / Ist es eine Walze oder ein Fuchstritt ?
Take a place / Nehmen sie doch ein Plätzchen .
Or do you want to lunch with us ? / Oder wollen sie uns Lynchen ??
Und die Party geht weiter / And the Party get's wider 
But where are the trees ? / Aber wo sind die 3 ???
Where is Peter ??
Peter is looking for a puff / Peter sucht was zum Rauchen .
Paul is visiting the Bundesrat / Paul besucht die Bundesratte !
And Mary ???
Well she is having breakfast with the Lordmayor of Bonn / Sie hat ein Brechfest mit Horst Mayer aus Bonn .
GOOD BYE !!!! / GUTEN EINKAUF !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

das ist otto, vorne "o", in der mitte "t" und die anderen buchstaben sind auch nicht viel besser


----------



## wondermike (14. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert
> 
> ENGLISH FOR RUNAWAYS !
> ENGLISCH FÜR FORTGESCHRITTENE .
> ...



Au weia. Das ist ja schon älter als uralt. Sind wir schon so tief gesunken, dass uns nix neueres mehr einfällt?


----------



## wondermike (14. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is die neu ?
> 
> http://www.bike-park-taunus.de/index.htm



  

Da geht mir jedesmal der Hut hoch, wenn ich sowas sehe. Wann lernen es die Leute endlich mal, dass man erst die Inhalte macht und dann den Kram online stellt.


----------



## wondermike (14. Januar 2009)

Is ja nich' so, dass ich jetzt irgendwie rummeckern will...


----------



## wondermike (14. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> weisse Pulver, erweitert die Sinne, beschleunigt den Puls, man willgar nicht mehr aufhören sich darin zu bewegen



Da scheint es ja mal wieder ein Sonderangebot vom kolumbianischen Nasenpuder gegeben zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Is ja nich' so, dass ich jetzt irgendwie rummeckern will...



Mach ruhig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2009)

ei gude!


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Januar 2009)

ei gude !


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

servus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

N'abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

show down ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

22


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

.. ich meinte natürlich 20


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

oder 19 ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

... jetzt natürlich nur noch 19


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jetzt natürlich nur noch 19



miieeeep !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder 19 ?



Ne 17


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

bikerider ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

Ach menno, wie soll man denn so vernünftig zählen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

... und ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

wer macht diesmal das Rennen?


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

... maggo ...


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

.... auf der lauer


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

count doku !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

... auf der Mauer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

... liegt ...


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

feiges pack. pah !


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

no risk ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

Hinterhältler!


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

... no k-frage !


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

jetzt gilts so langsam ...


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

go fux, go .... !!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

bingo!


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

mist. verdammt ...

zocker


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

so, dann geh ich jetzt mal wichtigere dinge erledigen : keller streichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

Viel Spass


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

so, 1. anstrich fertig ...


----------



## wondermike (14. Januar 2009)

Kaum dreht man Euch Burschen mal ein paar Minuten den Rücken zu...


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, dann geh ich jetzt mal wichtigere dinge erledigen : keller streichen ...





wissefux schrieb:


> so, 1. anstrich fertig ...



halbe Stunde.........nicht schlecht  Ich hätte da auch noch ........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2009)

wärend ihr hier fleißig die k-Frage löstet, war ich draussen im Wald im Schnee


----------



## wondermike (14. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wärend ihr hier fleißig die k-Frage löstet, war ich draussen im Wald im Schnee



Pah. Das nützt Dir auch nix. Ich krieg Euch schon...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Januar 2009)

sebastian?? was hälst du von ner netten GA runde nach Weilburg??? 
mal wieder so 140km 7-8 std 


ja mike, ich motiviere dich gerne


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sebastian?? was hälst du von ner netten GA runde nach Weilburg???
> mal wieder so 140km 7-8 std
> 
> 
> ja mike, ich motiviere dich gerne



wenns wärmer ist


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> halbe Stunde.........nicht schlecht  Ich hätte da auch noch ........





na gut, ich gebs ja zu. waren nur kleine spachtelarbeiten, dich ich noch mal überstreichen mußte 

... bin irgendwie geplättet und mach jetzt heia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenns wärmer ist



Leute, das Schlimmste haben wir bald hinter uns und dann geht es wettermäßig wieder bergauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... bin irgendwie geplättet und mach jetzt heia



Ich mach' mich auch bald in die Buntkarierten - GN8


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2009)

Kaum ist man(n) im Ausgang wird das hier schamlos ausgenutzt  

Achja Fux, ich hätt da noch ein Wohnzimmer  

GN8 ihr Plauscherinnen und Plauscher


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2009)

Moin moin moin,



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sebastian?? was hälst du von ner netten GA runde nach Weilburg???
> mal wieder so 140km 7-8 std
> 
> 
> ja mike, ich motiviere dich gerne






wissefux schrieb:


> na gut, ich gebs ja zu. waren nur kleine spachtelarbeiten, dich ich noch mal überstreichen mußte
> 
> ... .......


Waaaas, so lange hast Du dafür gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2009)

Morsche


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morsche



Wie siehst Du denn aus, gerade aufgestanden?
Aber flux ins Bad.....

Moin moin, Du Schweizer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morsche



Geht das auch ein wenig zackiger?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2009)

So jetzete das ganze nochmal

Ein wunderschönen Guten Morgen in den Taunus


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So jetzt das ganze nochmal
> 
> Ein wunderschönen Guten Morgen in den Taunus



Okay, okay, ist ja gut.
Übertreiben mußt Du auch nicht gleich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

Na also: Geht doch


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2009)

Musste nur gerade daran denken, dass heute ja quasi Freitag ist, da Morgen Frei-Tag ist 
Da ja Morgen Frei-Tag ist, bin ich dann hier zu finden 

Ja schubbiduschubbida


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2009)

ich will deinen job....du sagg...wieso hast du eigentlich dauernd frei-tag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

Nein wie g*il ist das denn?


----------



## Hopi (15. Januar 2009)

Man musst Du Zeit haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich will deinen job....du sagg...wieso hast du eigentlich dauernd frei-tag?


 
nix los  in der Bank und noch Resturlaub  .... Da wir alle daran glauben das alles Gut wird und die Projekte ihre Budgets gesprochen bekommen ist davon auszugehen, dass es bald losgeht und alle Kunden sofort und gleich bedient werden wollen ......


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Waaaas, so lange hast Du dafür gebraucht.



wenn´s schön sein soll ...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2009)

Kaum sind die Quartalszahlen tiefrot wird dem Top DB Manager unwohl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

... hab' ich auch gelesen


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2009)

lieber doch nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2009)

Speedhub Schweiz 

Ich glaub mir wird ganz blümerant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> lieber doch nicht.



Komm: Lass es raus


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm: Lass es raus



ne, lieber nicht.....ich kann mich dann nicht mehr kontrollieren.


----------



## wondermike (15. Januar 2009)

Müssen wir uns um unseren Herrn Wahlschweizer Sorgen machen?

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,601454,00.html

Na ja - auf jeden Fall hat er ja noch ein paar Reserven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, lieber nicht.....ich kann mich dann nicht mehr kontrollieren.



 Schade 

 Schreib's mir doch wenigstens in einer PN


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, lieber nicht.....ich kann mich dann nicht mehr kontrollieren.



Genau, wir haben uns hier nämlich immer und ständig unter Kontrolle.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein wie g*il ist das denn?



armes deutschland ( Hessen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau, wir haben uns hier nämlich immer und ständig unter Kontrolle.



Aber völlig


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2009)

völlige Kontrolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2009)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

So, hab' gerade mein heutige Spin-Trainer-Einheit abgeschlossen


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2009)

ich sach mal : "ackermann, mach dich vom acker mann!"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

Ein Klassiker zum Thema Herr Ackermann (allerdings ein anderer Herr Ackermann) findet sich hier 

(Auf "Anhören" klicken  )


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Januar 2009)

wenn ich den Herr von der SPD sehe, muss ich sofort an kermet den frosch denken....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

... Guten  Morgen


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Klassiker zum Thema Herr Ackermann (allerdings ein anderer Herr Ackermann) findet sich hier
> 
> (Auf "Anhören" klicken  )



das ist in der tat ein klassiker und saugoil obendrein.

moinsen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

Einige Ausdrücker aus dem Clip sind fester Bestandteil meines Alltagswortschatzes geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2009)

zb. der chief of permanent outgoing incomes? bei mir ist es der first lightning and strike detonator!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

Der Senior Junk and Trash Cutter ist auch nicht schlecht...

... oder aber eben der Herr Ackermann, der jetzt die Post macht


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2009)

salve


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

Ave


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wenn ich den Herr von der SPD sehe, muss ich sofort an kermet den frosch denken....



http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt4l2/politik/623/454306/text/

Das Original:
http://twitter.com/tsghessen

Die Version der titanic-Redaktion
http://twitter.com/tsghessenspd


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2009)

Wie geht es den teutonischen Wäldern? Wieder vom eis und Schnee befreit 

Achja mein Weinkeller füllt sich gerade wieder  Mit lecker: 

2005 Mezzogiorno, Nero d'Avola, Sizilien IGT, Italien 
2006 Nerone, Negro Amaro, Apulien IGT, Italien 
2005 Riesling, Nahe

und da der Wein im Hauseigenen Bunker lagert bin ich Kriegsfalle versorgt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie geht es den teutonischen Wäldern? Wieder vom eis und Schnee befreit



Not really - Hier liegt noch Schnee und Eis


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und da der Wein im Hauseigenen Bunker lagert bin ich Kriegsfalle versorgt



Ich sollte noch einen Zapfenzieher im Keller deponierren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... im Hauseigenen Bunker ...



Ja, ja die Schweiz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2009)

immer wehrhaft


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2009)

Ich muss sagen in diesem Jahr bewähren sich die Spikes und werden auch ausgiebig genutzt. Eigentlich seit Anfang Dezember nur noch mit den spikes unterwegs, eine lohnende Anschaffung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen in diesem Jahr bewähren sich die Spikes ...



 Yepp - Mein Filius könnte ohne Spikes den täglichen Weg zur Schule mit dem Bike schon seit einiger Zeit nicht fahren


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2009)

und war jemand gestern auf der beerdigung von manni in fbh 
campino war da ...

klick


----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und war jemand gestern auf der beerdigung von manni in fbh
> campino war da ...
> 
> klick


Ich hatte mich gestern gewundert. Kam mit dem Bike vom Rettershof und wunderte mich über die Beerdigung mit ganz vielen Langhaarigen und Polizei war auch da.  Warst Du da?

Edit: Campino hätte ich eh nicht erkannt, weil ich nicht mit solcher Prominenz am Fischbacher Friedhof gerechnet hätte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

Wer war denn Manni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (16. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und war jemand gestern auf der beerdigung von manni in fbh



Muss man den kennen?


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2009)

nee, ich war nicht da. kannte ihn ja nicht persönlich und wußte auch gar nix davon. habs heute aus der zeitung erfahren ...
hab nur mal was auf der hosen-homepage über ihn gelesen. vielleicht mußte ich auch mal an ihm vorbei, als ich in die batschkapp wollte oder bei einem konzert der hosen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> ..., weil ich nicht mit solcher Prominenz am Fischbacher Friedhof gerechnet hätte.



Lt. Kondolenzbuch auf der Homepage seines Motorrad-Clubs war die Beerdingung aber auf dem Kelkheimer Zentralfriedhof


----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. Kondolenzbuch auf der Homepage seines Motorrad-Clubs war die Beerdingung aber auf dem Kelkheimer Zentralfriedhof



Ich kann nur sagen, was ich am Fischbacher Friedhof gesehen habe.


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2009)

es gab zuerst ne trauerfeier auf dem hauptfriedhof
dann einen convoy nach fischbach. wobei wohl die meisten zum rettershof fahren mußten, um dann per shuttlebus zurückzufahren 
dabei hätte es da einen prima trail gegeben 
beerdigung in fischbach
leichenschmaus in hofheim, da der wirt der kelkheimer stadthalle wohl schiss hatte (trotz zusage der stadt). der hat wohl das geschäft seines lebens verpasst ...

soviel aus internen unbestätigten kreisen aus dem rathaus.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

N'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2009)

... Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2009)

... Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Guten Morgen



Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Januar 2009)

moin..
war relativ glatt heute morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2009)

moin moin


----------



## wondermike (17. Januar 2009)

Puh. War heute wieder unterwegs. Was zwar alles problemlos fahrbar, aber auf dem Schneematsch war's ganz schön schwer voranzukommen. So hab ich's heute nur bis zum Sandplacken geschafft. Immerhin bin ich noch heimgekommen, bevor der Regen angefangen hat.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2009)

du unternimmst ja immer mordmäßige Touren  bald hast du uns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend und zugleich GN8 Ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2009)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2009)

Moin moin und alles frisch 

Also Verbier istbein schöner Platz zum Schneespass haben 
Ich sah aber auch eine Menge MTB (VTT) Wegweiser. Ich konnte mir vorstellen, dass man hier auch sehr viel Spaß mit dem bike haben kann.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Januar 2009)

moin
Lenzhahn meldet starken schneefall/schauer...
bleibt aber wenig liegen..


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2009)

Verbier meldet Keim Schneefall aber eine Menge Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2009)

weilbach meldet nichts als regen. ich fahr mal nach darmstadt und schau wies da aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2009)

In fbh schifft es auch seit zwei Stunden in Strömen


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2009)

so, und in darmstadt ist auch noch wind. somit bin ich doch recht fro a***** zu müssen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2009)

moin!

In Lenzhahn hat der Schneefall wieder aufgehört.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2009)

Wir scheinen hier derzeit das absolute Kälteloch der Republik zu sein 

Ich war gestern im Ruhrgebiet, dort waren am Nachmittag fast schon Vorfrühlinghafte 7 - 8 Grad


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin moin und alles frisch
> 
> Also Verbier istbein schöner Platz zum Schneespass haben
> Ich sah aber auch eine Menge MTB (VTT) Wegweiser. Ich konnte mir vorstellen, dass man hier auch sehr viel Spaß mit dem bike haben kann.



94 war ich auch schon mit der damaligen Clique dort. Ich bin dann aber vorher schwanger geworden und konnte dann leider nicht mitbiken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2009)

Gute Nacht und schlaft recht schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2009)

... moin


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

Morsche Plauschergemeinde


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

Hui war das lustig heute Morgen  Aus der Haustüre raus erstmal auf den Ar*** gesetzt .... Zurück in die Wohnung umgezogen und auf's Bike, erschien mir sicherer 
Ca. 60% des Weges waren eher für Kufensport geeignet  
Der Vorteil war, die ganzen Löcher im Schnee waren heute alle weg und der Weg war teilweise schön eben und vereist. Aber dank der Spiker hat es soger richtig Spass gemacht 
Hoffe die Plauschergemeinde ist ebenfalls sicher auf der Arbeit angelangt


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2009)

da sieht man mal wieder, was man alles in kauf nimmt, um seinem sponsor dienen zu dürfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoffe die Plauschergemeinde ist ebenfalls sicher auf der Arbeit angelangt



 Yepp - Hier ist es derzeit recht eigentlich recht mild, bin aber trotzdem wegen der Nässe immer noch zweisitzigvierrädrig unterwegs


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

ist es nicht 4 Sitzing 4 Rrädrig oder hast du dir einen Flitzer zugelegt


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

BTW wusst gar nicht, dass Hessen so an ihrem Koch hängt  

Das war selbst in der Schweiz ein Thema


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> BTW wusst gar nicht, dass Hessen so an ihrem Koch hängt



Ist immer eine Frage der Alternativen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist es nicht 4 Sitzing 4 Rrädrig oder hast du dir einen Flitzer zugelegt



Letzteres - Aber: Pssst!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Letzteres - Aber: Pssst!



kapitalist....was isses? ...immer noch nen mezze oder hast dir andlich den aston martin gekauft?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin moin und alles frisch
> 
> Also Verbier istbein schöner Platz zum Schneespass haben
> Ich sah aber auch eine Menge MTB (VTT) Wegweiser. Ich konnte mir vorstellen, dass man hier auch sehr viel Spaß mit dem bike haben kann.


 
Ich hann do noch e paar Biller


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kapitalist....was isses? ...immer noch nen mezze oder hast dir andlich den aston martin gekauft?


 
Der würde noch dem Thomas gut stehen , obwohl um Räder zu transportieren dann doch eher dieses Modell


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2009)

der ist cool, den will ich auch haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der ist cool, den will ich auch haben



 Stimmt - Zweisitzer mit vier Rädern, zum Holzmachen ideal geeignet


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2009)

wie die össis den beladen können ohne das er kippt






ist da hinten nochmal ne stütze drunter oder haben die das wirklich so gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie die össis den beladen können ohne das er kippt


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist es nicht 4 Sitzing 4 Rrädrig oder hast du dir einen Flitzer zugelegt


Seit wann haben Männerträume 4 Sitze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

Ich seh die Dinger öfters in den Berge ..... die können was wegstecken und kleben manchmal anstellen wo ich zu Fuss schon Probleme hätte


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Seit wann haben Männerträume 4 Sitze?



eher 2 höcker


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> eher 2 höcker


 
so gesehen kann ich dem Fux hier nur zustimmen, aber nur wenn damit nicht das sogenannte Wüstenschiff gemeint ist


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie die össis den beladen können ohne das er kippt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der schwerpunkt ist ja nach wie vor noch über der pritsche, somit ist er wenn überhaupt nur überladen. kippen kann der sicher nicht mehr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> eher 2 höcker



Also immer Zwei: Zwei Sitze oder zwei Höcker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...aber nur wenn damit nicht das sogenannte Wüstenschiff gemeint ist



Obwohl manche Männerträume mit zwei Höckern oftmals irgendwann so aussehen, wenn der Zahn der Zeit an ihnen genagt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Obwohl manche Männerträume mit zwei Höckern oftmals irgendwann so aussehen, wenn der Zahn der Zeit an ihnen genagt hat



so gesehen bleiben die meisten älteren zweisitzer oft immer noch träume, egal wie alt ...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> der schwerpunkt ist ja nach wie vor noch über der pritsche, somit ist er wenn überhaupt nur überladen. kippen kann der sicher nicht mehr...



er muß ja da sein, aber optisch wirkts als sei er dahinter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin!



wahltho schrieb:


> Also immer Zwei: Zwei Sitze oder zwei Höcker



demnach gingen auch zwei mal zwei Höcker auf den hinteren zwei Sitzen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...demnach gingen auch zwei mal zwei Höcker auf den hinteren zwei Sitzen?



Hintere zwei Sitze bei einem Zweisitzer, das wird schwierig


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

Stimmt hinten hat´s auch 2 Höcker


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

So mein Rad ist sauber, meine Kette Ölfrei und meine Regenkleider sind sauber 

45 Min Waschstrasse auf teilweise Eis mit bis zu ca 5cm Wasser oben auf, oder angeschmolzenes Eis mit Wasser vermischt ..... Achja der Wind kam von vorne  das gab dann noch ein kostenloses Peeling 

Was hab ich da wieder ein Geld gespart


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich sage dann schon mal Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

Na dann noch ein Schmankerl für die Nacht 
Für die, die schon schlafen einer für Morgenfrüh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2009)

yes, we can !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2009)

... zumindest hoffentlich ab heute


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2009)

ich konnte schon immer ...

... und immer noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich konnte schon immer ...
> 
> ... und immer noch



Achso


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## wondermike (20. Januar 2009)

Bei mir steht gleich das alljährliche satanistische Folterritual, äh..., Mitarbeitergespräch an. 

Bin ja mal gespannt, was ich diesmal wieder alles ausgefressen habe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2009)

Viel Spass


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2009)

gleich we can ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich könnte eigentlich fast immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2009)

Prost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2009)

So: Now we can 

Ich hoffe nur, dass jetzt auch bald konkrete Taten folgen 

Die amerikanische Börse hat die Vereidigung heute jedenfalls nicht goutiert


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß war gestern und heute geschlossen .... Zumindestens gestern = MLK - Day


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2009)

Heute war auf und ein sattes Minus...


----------



## wondermike (20. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Spass



Na danke. Hat aber gar nicht so richtig weh getan. Deswegen bin ich heute Abend gleich noch laufen gegangen. Alle Waldwege waren zentimeterdick vereist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na danke. Hat aber gar nicht so richtig weh getan.



 Na also - Mami, Mami, er hat überhaupt nicht gebohrt   



wondermike schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich heute Abend gleich noch laufen gegangen.



 Na Du machst aber ernst mit den guten Vorsätzen 



wondermike schrieb:


> Alle Waldwege waren zentimeterdick vereist.



Das wird wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

... Moin 

Jetzt bin ich hier aber fast schon regelmässig der Erste vor dem Fux


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2009)

der fux ist im jahreszeitlich bedingten super-stress  ...

moin


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2009)

Morsche Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fux ist im jahreszeitlich bedingten super-stress  ...



Ah - Verstehe


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Moin
> 
> Jetzt bin ich hier aber fast schon regelmässig der Erste vor dem Fux



zu diesem zeitpunkt stand ich nach meiner laufrunde schon unter der dusche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu diesem zeitpunkt stand ich nach meiner laufrunde schon unter der dusche



 Noch einer mit grossen Vorsätzen im neuen Jahr


----------



## caroka (21. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> ........ Deswegen bin ich heute Abend gleich noch laufen gegangen. Alle Waldwege waren zentimeterdick vereist.





Maggo schrieb:


> zu diesem zeitpunkt stand ich nach meiner laufrunde schon unter der dusche



Na hier geht es ja rund!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Na hier geht es ja rund!



Ich komme auch aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu diesem zeitpunkt stand ich nach meiner laufrunde schon unter der dusche



auch nicht schlecht 

ne halbe stunde locker radeln hatte ich aber auch schon in den beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich komme auch aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus



Ich geh jetzt auch Laufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt auch Laufen.



Na bei Dir ist ja nix besonderes 


Caro rennt


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2009)

schämt euch so viel Sport schon am frühen Morgen


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Na hier geht es ja rund!



ne, es ist gegen rund....



wahltho schrieb:


> Noch einer mit grossen Vorsätzen im neuen Jahr



aber gaaaaaaaaaanz gaaaaaaaaaaaanz große!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

... vllt. nivelliert sich das Ganze auch einfach, denn ich bin derzeit runter auf schlappe 150km Spin-Trainer pro Woche


----------



## wondermike (21. Januar 2009)

Morgens laufen finde ich echt pervers. 

Heute hab' ich jedenfalls einen echt geilen Muskelkater. Zumal ich gestern die ganze Zeit auf Asphalt laufen musste. Schon wieder einen Besuch bei der Herrin eingespart...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Heute hab' ich jedenfalls einen echt geilen Muskelkater. Zumal ich gestern die ganze Zeit auf Asphalt laufen musste. Schon wieder einen Besuch bei der Herrin eingespart...



 What a pervert


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Morgens laufen finde ich echt pervers.


passt aber ganz gut in meinen plan wieder mehr für MICH zu tun. die wochenenden sind leider sehr kurz und abends geht auch nicht viel. wenn ich mich morgens ne halbe satunde aufs rad setzen würde wäre mir das zuviel aktion für zuwenig effekt. heute zb. hat es einfach gepasst, da ich um kurz vor fünf eh von einem hungrigen kleinen etwas geweckt wurde.


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... wenn ich mich morgens ne halbe satunde aufs rad setzen würde wäre mir das zuviel aktion für zuwenig effekt ...



nur so zum spaß mach ich das ja nicht. dient schließlich zum erscheinen bei meinem sponsor. den effekt gibts dann auch eher bei der heimreise, wenns "bergauf" geht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> passt aber ganz gut in meinen plan wieder mehr für MICH zu tun. ...



Hey, echt kein Problem, Du. Ich finde das auch total gut, dass Du so offen dazu stehst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> den effekt gibts dann auch eher bei der heimreise, wenns "bergauf" geht ...



Von FFM-Höchst nach Kelkheim bergauf? - Guter Witz


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Von FFM-Höchst nach Kelkheim bergauf? - Guter Witz



habe ja extra "bergauf" in "" geschrieben 

de fakto ist es aber durchaus bergauf. mit rollen lassen ist selbst bei dem sehr seltenen rückenwind null vorwärtskommen 
der erheblich öfter auftretende starke gegenwind ersetzt dafür die fehlenden steigungsprozente ...
fehlt mal zufällig der gegenwind, kann man sich durch ordentlich gas geben auspowern.
ich kam bisher noch nie ohne schweißverlust zu hause an ....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2009)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

Na wie schon - Gut natürlich!


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2009)

habt ihr eigentlich schon von dem flugzeugabsturz im taunus gehört ...

heute steht der genauere ort in der zeitung : am kocherfels passierte wohl das unglück ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2009)

geht so


----------



## caroka (21. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Morgens laufen finde ich echt pervers.
> 
> Heute hab' ich jedenfalls einen echt geilen Muskelkater. Zumal ich gestern die ganze Zeit auf Asphalt laufen musste. Schon wieder einen Besuch bei der Herrin eingespart...



Mike, lass mich Deine Herrin sein.  



Maggo schrieb:


> passt aber ganz gut in meinen plan wieder mehr für MICH zu tun. die wochenenden sind leider sehr kurz und abends geht auch nicht viel. wenn ich mich morgens ne halbe satunde aufs rad setzen würde wäre mir das zuviel aktion für zuwenig effekt. heute zb. hat es einfach gepasst, da ich um kurz vor fünf eh von einem hungrigen kleinen etwas geweckt wurde.


Tja, da sind die Nächte manchmal kurz. Doch auch diese Zeit kann sinnvoll genutzt werden. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Hey, echt kein Problem, Du. Ich finde das auch total gut, dass Du so offen dazu stehst.


----------



## caroka (21. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich schon von dem flugzeugabsturz im taunus gehört ...
> 
> heute steht der genauere ort in der zeitung : am kocherfels passierte wohl das unglück ...



Nichts davon gehört aber eben gelesen.........ist echt am Kocherfels.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2009)

hier gibts sogar bilder....könnte wirklich am kocherfelsen sein


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hey, echt kein Problem, Du. Ich finde das auch total gut, dass Du so offen dazu stehst.




du, dank dir du für deine aufmerksamkeit du. wenn ich mal einsam bin weiß ich ja wo ich hinkann du.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Mike, lass mich Deine Herrin sein.



Eine neue Profession für Frau Caro


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier gibts sogar bilder....könnte wirklich am kocherfelsen sein



das bild war schon früh in den medien zu sehen, allerdings würde ich mich nicht trauen, aufgrund dessen einen genauen ort zu bestimmen. sieht aus wie überall ...

die medien haben dann langsam den ort eingekreist : nähe falkenstein, nähe opelzoo, nähe falkensteiner friedhof und schließlich kocherfels ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

Frankfurter Rundschau schrieb:
			
		

> Die Absturzstelle liegt in einem abschüssigen Waldstück nicht weit vom Friedhof entfernt zwischen Debusweg und dem Asklepiosweg südlich von Falkenstein.



Lt. Ortsbeschreibung liegt die Absturzstelle zumindest in der Nähe des Kocherfels.


----------



## wondermike (21. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> du, dank dir du für deine aufmerksamkeit du. wenn ich mal einsam bin weiß ich ja wo ich hinkann du.....



Du, ich find' das echt gut, Du, dass wir, ich meine, also, dass wir da so offen miteinander umgehen können.


----------



## wondermike (21. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Mike, lass mich Deine Herrin sein.



Schick mir doch mal ein paar Bilder in Berufskleidung und eine Preisliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schick mir doch mal ein paar Bilder in Berufskleidung und eine Preisliste.



Das wird bestimmt kein preiswertes Vergnügen


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schick mir doch mal ein paar Bilder in Berufskleidung und eine Preisliste.





wahltho schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt kein preiswertes Vergnügen



wie immer heutzutage: erstmal probea*****, praktikum machen.


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie immer heutzutage: erstmal probea*****, praktikum machen.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2009)

> Schick mir doch mal ein paar Bilder in Berufskleidung und eine Preisliste.


 
Kostenloses Probeabo würd ich nehmen ..... gibt es dann auch noch ne Uhr dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

So, so: Ihr wollt also alle in den Genuss der harten Behandlung von Lady Caro kommen?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2009)

pssst, nicht alles verraten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

... vllt. verdingt Lady Caro Euch ja erstmal als Putzsklaven, um den Frühjahrsputz in Ihrer Bude zu erledigen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2009)

jetzt bring sie auch noch auf komische Ideen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

... klar ich würde dann einen Deal mit Lady Caro machen und einen Teil der "Behandlung" in meinem Palast durchführen lassen, da gäb es auch noch einige Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2009)

sososo ahha na dann zum Glück ist ja meine Anreise so lange, dann sind die anderen schon fertig


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2009)

kleine Aufmunterung .... oder auch nicht 
? Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Investmentbanker und einer Pizza?
Die Pizza kann eine vierköpfige Familie ernähren.
? Wie heisst das neue Lieblingslied der Topbanker? «My Boni Are Over the Ocean».
? Wie viele Aktienhändler sind notwendig, um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
Zwei. Einer lässt die Birne fallen, der andere versucht, sie zu verkaufen, bevor sie abgestürzt ist.
? Was ist Optimismus? Wenn ein Investmentbanker sich am Sonntag fünf frische Hemden bügelt.
? Sagt der Investor: «Ich schlafe wie ein Baby - ich wache jede Stunde auf und heule.»
? Klagt der Investor: «Diese Krise ist schlimmer als eine Scheidung.
Ich habe die Hälfte meines Besitzes verloren und bin immer noch verheiratet.»
? Ein Mann ging zur Bank und sagte: «Ich möchte ein kleines Unternehmen gründen.» Sagt der Bankmanager: «Kaufen Sie ein grosses und warten Sie ein paar Tage.»


----------



## caroka (21. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schick mir doch mal ein paar Bilder in Berufskleidung und eine Preisliste.


Mike, so einfach ist das nicht. Zuerst müssen wir mal den Amtsschimmel zufriedenstellen, d.h. einen Vertrag schliessen.
Unten rechts und es kann losgehen.  

Mustervertrag in Form eines beiderseits gewollten Rollenspieles

Gegenstand des Vertrages ist es den Sklaven (              ) zum willigen und stets einsatzbereiten Spielzeug von Herrin Lady Amanda zu machen. Es wird ausdrücklich festgehalten, dass dieser Vertrag gewollt wurde und gewollt ist und freiwillig ohne jeglichen Zwang eingegangen wird.
Der Sklave geht in das Eigentum der Herrin über.
Der Sklave wird seine Herrin ehren, ihr gehorchen und dienen.
Er übergibt seiner Herrin alle Rechte an seinem Körper, seinen Geist, seiner Zeit. Er ist sich bewusst, dass alles was er tut in ihrem Sinne getan werden muss.
Die Herrin kann den unterzeichnenden Sklaven für Verfehlungen nach ihrem Ermessen bestrafen.
Der Sklave gelobt seiner Herrin, ihr als vollkommener Sklave in Form eines Rollenspieles zu gehorchen. Der Sklave wird sich vollkommen dem Verlangen und Wünschen seiner Herrin unterordnen.
Der Sklave gelobt seiner Herrin in jeder Hinsicht vollständigen Gehorsam.
Der Sklave wird sich bedingungslos an alle Regeln halten, die neben diesem Vertrag schriftlich oder mündlich aufgestellt werden. Er ist sich bewusst, dass jeder Regelverstoß bestraft wird.
Der Sklave wird sich mit all seinen Kräften bemühen, seiner Herrin perfekt zu dienen.
Die Herrin garantiert dem Sklaven, keinerlei Handlungen vorzunehmen, die bleibende Schäden an Körper und Geist des Sklaven nach sich ziehen würden.

Die Herrin ist sich bewusst, dass das wohlergehen des Sklaven ausschliesslich von ihr abhängt und wird alle notwendigen Handlungen vornehmen, dieses Wohlergehen im Rahmen dieses Vertrages sicherzustellen.

Der Vertrag beginnt ab und endet am 

sofern er nicht vorher gekündigt wird beiderseits. 

Herrin Lady Amanda




wahltho schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt kein preiswertes Vergnügen


Er kann ja auch heiraten 



Maggo schrieb:


> wie immer heutzutage: erstmal probea*****, praktikum machen.


Wird manchmal auch Verlobung genannt. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Kostenloses Probeabo würd ich nehmen ..... gibt es dann auch noch ne Uhr dazu


Eine Uhr nicht........ einen Verlobungsring.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Er kann ja auch heiraten



Und das soll auf Dauer preiswerter sein?    

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## Alberto68 (21. Januar 2009)

hey  was issn hier los ... muessen wir den titel vom fred aendern??

SM Biker  oder Herrin Caros bikesklaven


----------



## wondermike (21. Januar 2009)

Freut mich jedenfalls, dass ich die Phantasie des werten Publikums mal wieder ordentlich angeregt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

moin, moin 

... das war aber knapp Fux


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

Einen fröhliches *Guten Morgen* geschmettert 

Ein Lied auf den Lippen, ein Lächeln im Gesicht, da macht der Morgen viel mehr Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

@Mzaskar: Ich finde es wirklich schön, dass Du Morgens meist so gut gelaunt bist


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt kein preiswertes Vergnügen


Richtig teuer wird es doch erst mit Kindern, oder?


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Einen fröhliches *Guten Morgen* geschmettert
> 
> Ein Lied auf den Lippen, ein Lächeln im Gesicht, da macht der Morgen viel mehr Spass



Scheint bei Euch die Sonne?  Oder steht heute etwas spezielles an?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Richtig teuer wird es doch erst mit Kindern, oder?



... hängt wahrscheinlich von der Frau ab


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

Jemand schlaues meinte mal, wie man Morgens in den Tag startet verläuft auch dieser. Oder anders ausgedrückt, wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es heraus 

Man könnte auch sagen, Morgens um 6 ist die welt noch inOrdnung 

CIh versuche einfach Morgens schon gut gelaunt das Haus zu verlassen, da wird der Tag meistens gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, Morgens um 6 ist die welt noch inOrdnung



 Das war doch Morgens um 07:00 Uhr  

... Eric Malpass lässt grüssen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Mike, so einfach ist das nicht. Zuerst müssen wir mal den Amtsschimmel zufriedenstellen, d.h. einen Vertrag schliessen.
> Unten rechts und es kann losgehen.
> 
> Mustervertrag in Form eines beiderseits gewollten Rollenspieles
> ...


 wau, respekt 



> Er kann ja auch heiraten


Das teht aber nicht im Vertrag 



> Wird manchmal auch Verlobung genannt.
> 
> 
> Eine Uhr nicht........ einen Verlobungsring.


Ringe sind doch die Verniedlichung von Handschellen 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> hey was issn hier los ... muessen wir den titel vom fred aendern??
> 
> SM Biker oder Herrin Caros bikesklaven


 
Wenn den Alten die Phantasie durchgeht 



caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Richtig teuer wird es doch erst mit Kindern, oder?


 


wahltho schrieb:


> ... hängt wahrscheinlich von der Frau ab


 
Stimmt, da mit Kinder das shoppen deutlich kürzer kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wau, respekt



Das ist hat 'se doch kopiert und sich noch nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, den Namen zu ändern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt, da mit Kinder das shoppen deutlich kürzer kommt



Gelegentlich wurde mir schon zugetragen, dass angeblich nicht nur das shoppen zu kurz kommen würde


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

selbst auf die Börse ist kein Verlass mehr  

Der Kurs der Appleaktie ist nach bekanntgabe der Jahres/Quartalszahlen gestiegen,

Das obwohl die Gewinnerwartung übertroffen wurde und Steve Jobs krank ist *kopfschüttel* 
Normalerweise sollte sie doch absacken, da 
1. der Gewinn nicht nochmal steigen kann
2. Steve Jobs krank ist
3. das doch immer so war


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gelegentlich wurde mir schon zugetragen, dass angeblich nicht nur das shoppen zu kurz kommen würde


 
 Wieso? Kennst du Lady Amanda?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieso? Kennst du Lady Amanda?



Nein, aber mir wurde das von anderen Paaren von Kindern erzählt


----------



## Alberto68 (22. Januar 2009)

morgen ihr lutscher


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

Günstiger an dicke Schlitten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> morgen ihr lutscher



Tach auch Du Wicht!


----------



## wondermike (22. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> selbst auf die Börse ist kein Verlass mehr
> 
> Der Kurs der Appleaktie ist nach bekanntgabe der Jahres/Quartalszahlen gestiegen,
> 
> ...




Wer war gleich noch Apple?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

Pah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

Lustisch!


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist hat 'se doch kopiert und sich noch nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, den Namen zu ändern



Hast Du auch gegoogled?


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

> _Das ist hat 'se doch kopiert und sich noch nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, den Namen zu ändern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Jetzt nicht hier falsche Fährten legen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

Der (oder hier)könnte mir gefallen  wenn ich mal gross bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du auch gegoogled?



Das war in dem Fall nicht erforderlich, da es einfach zu offensichtlich kopiert war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> [wenn ich mal gross bin



noch größer


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

hehehehe nur nicht frech werden  was macht das Schneegehopse?


----------



## Hopi (22. Januar 2009)

noch keine Zeit seit Ösiland  aber ich denke mein Fuss wird immer besser! Also kann man mal über einen Kurztrip nachdenken.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin jetzt erstmal wech in die Berche (www.dolomitisuperski.com)


----------



## Hopi (22. Januar 2009)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  Will auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt erstmal wech in die Berche



 Viel Spass und bleib' heil


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

morgen darf ich noch meinem Sponsor dienen ..... aber dann


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wer war gleich noch Apple?



die mit dem großen gewinn im weihnachtsquartal 

und was hört man da von der fenster-fraktion ? -11% und 5000 jobs weg ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## sipaq (22. Januar 2009)

Gute N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wer war gleich noch Apple?



die mit dem guten betriebssystem an meinem windoof rechner beim sponsor hat sich gestern die zwischenablage aufgehängt.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2009)

Prost, Sláinte (to your health) and Good Night


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2009)

was für Kicker

sorry nicht Schneesportler


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2009)

Achja ... Morsche ... erster ....


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja ... Morsche ... erster ....



zweiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2009)

Entspannter Dritter


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2009)

reichlich spät heute, oder ? 

entspannt war ich auch, hätte nur nicht mit dem zweiten platz gerechnet ...
wo ist denn jetzt unser nachtaktiver schweizer  er wird doch nicht etwa pennen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> reichlich spät heute, oder ?



Ich würde eher sagen, Ihr seid früher als sonst dran gewesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2009)

Draussen ist ja wieder ein tolles Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,

Wahltho hast Du heute Frei-tag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Wahltho hast Du heute Frei-tag?



Wir könnten ja mal telefonieren 

Ruf mich an Du S..: 0190 666 666


----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja mal telefonieren
> 
> Ruf mich an Du S..: 0190 666 666



 Sonst hörst Du Dich aber anders an.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 0190 666 666



 oh, ne neue handy nummer 

muß mal gleich umprogrammieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> muß mal gleich umprogrammieren



Wenn es wahrscheinlich nicht so teuer wäre, müsste man die Nummer glatt mal wählen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2009)

666  ich nicht ... nachher kostet die Nummer das Herz oder die Seele 

Guten Morgen ihr Schlafmützen  Ich für meinen Teil bin schon wieder müde  aber die Apps läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. Januar 2009)

ich bevorzuge 661


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2009)

besser ist das


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2009)

Immer diese Snowboarder


----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja mal telefonieren
> 
> Ruf mich an Du S..: 0190 666 666



Äähhhmmm...räusper...wie kommt der Herr an meine Nummer?

Ich denke wir zwei müssen mal ein ernstes Wörtchen miteinander reden


----------



## Hopi (23. Januar 2009)

Der Begriff verzeigt ist ja geil  

Du weißt doch, Hirnlose gibt es in jedem Sport


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2009)

Klar .... Fehlhabende werden verzeigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2009)

Deifel schrieb:


> Äähhhmmm...räusper...wie kommt der Herr an meine Nummer?
> 
> Ich denke wir zwei müssen mal ein ernstes Wörtchen miteinander reden



Der Fürst kennt eben auch die dunklen Seiten Macht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, Hirnlose gibt es in jedem Sport



Nicht nur dort


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2009)

... war ja mal wieder dann ein eher ruhiger Tag hier 

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (24. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen  liebe Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher 

lasst euch umarmen und herzlich drücken (natürlich nur die sich gerne herzen lassen  ) 

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende und eine schöne Woche  
Ich bin dann mal unterwegs nach hier dem weissen Sport föhnen 

bis in einer Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2009)

Viel Spass und komm heil zurück 

ach so: Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit 

Na Iggi im Abi-Stress?


----------



## wondermike (24. Januar 2009)

Mann was'n Scheiß. Heute war's entweder matschig oder vereist. Aber wenigstens gab's es ein paar Punkte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2009)

... dacht' ich mir fast, dass die Lager im Taunus noch nicht wieder besonders gut ist  

Aber trotzdem oder gerade deswegen Respekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2009)

Ich sag' dann mal wieder GN8


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2009)

gn8 auch von mir


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann was'n Scheiß. Heute war's entweder matschig oder vereist. Aber wenigstens gab's es ein paar Punkte...



werde dann mal morgen den matsch vorziehen, da mir imme noch ein neuer spike-reifen fehlt. ausgerechnet jetzt, wo man ihn schon ihn tieferen lagen wohl gebrauchen könnte ...


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2009)

jetzt aber gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (24. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> werde dann mal morgen den matsch vorziehen, da mir imme noch ein neuer spike-reifen fehlt. ausgerechnet jetzt, wo man ihn schon ihn tieferen lagen wohl gebrauchen könnte ...



Vor allem war ich heute ohne Spikes unterwegs. Unten im Flachland war's matschig, um den Winterstein rum dann total vereist. Vielleicht nehm ich morgen wieder die Spikes und fahr Richtung Feldi.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Januar 2009)

morsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

Leute: Wann wird es denn endlich wärmer, trockner und sonniger?


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Januar 2009)

na, hoffentlich bald!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

hoffentlich eher schon sehr bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute: Wann wird es denn endlich wärmer, trockner und sonniger?



Jammer hier nicht rum und sieh zu, dass Du auf's Bike kommst, Du Weichei! 

Ach so: Guten Morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jammer hier nicht rum und sieh zu, dass Du auf's Bike kommst, Du Weichei!



Jawoll Sir Jawoll ! - War ich gerade ...


.... 30km auf dem Spin-Trainer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> .... 30km auf dem Spin-Trainer



Die alten Bond Filme sind echt lustisch anzuschauen  

Gestern habe ich "Der Spion der mich liebte" (Der erste Bond, den ich im Kino gesehen habe, als er neu herauskam) und heute "Octopussy" (tlw.) geschaut


----------



## wondermike (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jawoll Sir Jawoll ! - War ich gerade ...
> 
> 
> .... 30km auf dem Spin-Trainer



Das zählt nicht, Soldat! Zur Strafe wird jetzt dreimal durch den Acker gerobbt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das zählt nicht, Soldat! Zur Strafe wird jetzt dreimal durch den Acker gerobbt!



Jawoll Ausbilder Mike Jawoll !


----------



## wondermike (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jawoll Ausbilder Mike Jawoll !



Das muss noch zackiger kommen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das muss noch zackiger kommen!



*JAWOLL AUSBILDER MIKE JAWOLL !!!*


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> .... 30km auf dem Spin-Trainer



wie lange brauchst du dafür ungefähr ? nur mal so als orientierung ...

war ca. 15 km joggen heute. auch mal ganz nett ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie lange brauchst du dafür ungefähr ? nur mal so als orientierung ...



Genaugenommen sind es immer 31.8 km. Dafür brauche ich so zwischen 1:10h und 1:15h, ich trete aber auch nicht voll rein.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Januar 2009)

so
war eben grad auch mal 90 min fahren.. im Wald und nicht aufm Spintrainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war eben grad auch mal 90 min fahren.. im Wald und nicht aufm Spintrainer



Vorbildlich  

... aber Wald da sind doch die Räuber


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorbildlich
> 
> ... aber Wald da sind doch die Räuber




gut erkannt... hab ich doch geschrieben  ich war im wald biken 


....
...
..
.
und ich hab was schönes gefunden


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2009)

ich war heut auch im wald. aber sogar 2h, hab aber leider nichts gefunden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gut erkannt... hab ich doch geschrieben  ich war im wald biken



Hatte ich auch so verstanden  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und ich hab was schönes gefunden



Was denn?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was denn?



hüpf.....hüpf....hüpf... 

leider war ich mim GArdtail unterwegs und es war zu viel eis ..


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war heut auch im wald. aber sogar 2h, hab aber leider nichts gefunden...



schade


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genaugenommen sind es immer 31.8 km. Dafür brauche ich so zwischen 1:10h und 1:15h, ich trete aber auch nicht voll rein.



hmm, ich dachte immer, dass man beim spinnen immer voll reintritt ...

ich kurbel recht gemütlich genau eine stunde aufm hometrainer und komme je nach tagesform zwischen 30 und 31.5 km weit ...


----------



## wondermike (25. Januar 2009)

War ja mal wieder klasse, heute. Ich dachte, heute mach ich's ganz schlau und fahre nur auf Asphalt. War auch so weit OK, bis auf die eine Eisplatte, die ich zu spät gesehen habe. Gab dann einen 1A Abgang inklusive Bremsen mit der Nase. Zum Glück nichts schlimmes passiert, bis auf einen kleinen Kratzer auf der Nase und ein etwas lädiertes Knie alles OK.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, ich dachte immer, dass man beim spinnen immer voll reintritt ...



Ich nutze den Spin-Trainer eher wie einen Home-Trainer und fahre nicht im Takt zur Musik oder so. Ich habe mir damals (Anfang 2003) nur einen Spin-Trainer gekauft, weil die Dinger multi rubusto, also unverwüstlich sind 

Vorher hatten wir erst einen Home-Trainer von Aldi für 99,- Euro, aber den hatte ich in drei Wochen fertiggemacht (der Antrieb war total hin) 

Aber auch mein echten Spinning trittst Du nicht immer voll rein, sondern hast auch verschiedene Phasen zu bestimmter Musik mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Beats/Minute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> ..., bis auf die eine Eisplatte, die ich zu spät gesehen habe. Gab dann einen 1A Abgang inklusive Bremsen mit der Nase. Zum Glück nichts schlimmes passiert, bis auf einen kleinen Kratzer auf der Nase und ein etwas lädiertes Knie alles OK.



 Da hast Du wirklich Glück gehabt, dass Dir nicht mehr passiert ist. 

Ich kenne jemanden, der sich bei sowas einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch geholt hat und nur knapp an der künstlichen Hüfte vorbeigeschrabbt ist


----------



## wondermike (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der sich bei sowas einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch geholt hat und nur knapp an der künstlichen Hüfte vorbeigeschrabbt ist



Aua. Mach mir doch Angst. 

Ich war zum Glück nicht mehr sehr schnell, von daher war es auch nicht wirklich gefährlich.


----------



## wondermike (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> *JAWOLL AUSBILDER MIKE JAWOLL !!!*



Na also. Geht doch.


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



ja, sehr schade sogar.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade





Maggo schrieb:


> ja, sehr schade sogar.....



 Echt? - Hängt doch immer davon ab, was man sucht, oder?


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Spin-Trainer eher wie einen Home-Trainer und fahre nicht im Takt zur Musik oder so. Ich habe mir damals (Anfang 2003) nur einen Spin-Trainer gekauft, weil die Dinger multi rubusto, also unverwüstlich sind
> 
> Vorher hatten wir erst einen Home-Trainer von Aldi für 99,- Euro, aber den hatte ich in drei Wochen fertiggemacht (der Antrieb war total hin)
> 
> Aber auch mein echten Spinning trittst Du nicht immer voll rein, sondern hast auch verschiedene Phasen zu bestimmter Musik mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Beats/Minute



bei mir verrichtet die "golf-klasse" schon seit jahren einwandfrei ihren dienst. sowohl im haus wie auf der straße 

ein spinner kam leider nicht in frage (rein optisch finde ich die schon viel schöner), da das offene schwungrad meinen katzen sehr gefährlich werden kann. die raffen nicht mal, dass pedale sich drehen. da muß ich immer aufpassen, wenn die mal in die nähe kommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir verrichtet die "golf-klasse" schon seit jahren einwandfrei ihren dienst.



Ich nutze das Ding ziemlich intensiv, in den Zeiten wo ich auf Outdoor keinen Bock habe, mindestens 5 x die Woche für mehr als eine Stunden, im letzten Winter während des WPs bin ich manchmal sogar drei Stunden gefahren.




wissefux schrieb:


> ein spinner kam leider nicht in frage (rein optisch finde ich die schon viel schöner), da das offene schwungrad meinen katzen sehr gefährlich werden kann. die raffen nicht mal, dass pedale sich drehen. da muß ich immer aufpassen, wenn die mal in die nähe kommen ...



 Interessant - Unser Paul macht immer einen grossen Bogen um den Spin-Trainer wenn ich darauf trete


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Interessant - Unser Paul macht immer einen grossen Bogen um den Spin-Trainer wenn ich darauf trete



ich denke mal hierbei handelt sich um das Modell der operanten konditionierung...
dein kater hat wohl mal ne böööööse erfahrung mit dem spintrainer gemacht währund du getreten hast


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2009)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dein kater hat wohl mal ne böööööse erfahrung mit dem spintrainer gemacht währund du getreten hast



 Sowas ist nie vorgekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8



Dito


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2009)

morscheee ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2009)

Guten morscheee ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2009)

Und: Wie steht es um die Vorbereitungen für die Reifeprüfung?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und: Wie steht es um die Vorbereitungen für die Reifeprüfung?



frag lieber nicht 
ich sollte eig schon viel weiter sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> frag lieber nicht



Zu spät  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich sollte eig schon viel weiter sein...



Na dann mal ran: You shall double your efforts


----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zu spät
> 
> 
> 
> Na dann mal ran: You shall double your efforts



Exactly. Otherwise bangs it!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Exactly. Otherwise bangs it!



But very heavily indeed


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2009)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2009)

Jungs macht doch mal keinen Stress mim Abi, es ist doch grad mal Halbjahr, es sind doch noch ein paar (bei mir 10 wenn man alles wo nix is abzieht) effektive Wochen um alles drauf zu bekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Jungs macht doch mal keinen Stress mim Abi, es ist doch grad mal Halbjahr, es sind doch noch ein paar (bei mir 10 wenn man alles wo nix is abzieht) effektive Wochen um alles drauf zu bekommen



Das mir aber hinterher bloss keine Klagen kommen  



Gn8


----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Jungs macht doch mal keinen Stress mim Abi, es ist doch grad mal Halbjahr, es sind doch noch ein paar (bei mir 10 wenn man alles wo nix is abzieht) effektive Wochen um alles drauf zu bekommen



Geht schneller als man denkt. Und selbst wenn man immer am Ball bleibt, stellt man dann eine Woche vor Ultimo entsetzt fest, was einem noch alles fehlt. Kannst Du uns schon glauben, wir haben's ja schließlich schon hinter uns.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kannst Du uns schon glauben, wir haben's ja schließlich schon hinter uns.



 Dieses Jahr schon 25 Jahre


----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2009)

@Iggi und Seb
Habt Ihr eigentlich schon Eure Punkte vom Wochenende eingetragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr schon 25 Jahre



Shit, bei mir auch. Mann bin ich alt...


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr schon 25 Jahre





wondermike schrieb:


> Shit, bei mir auch. Mann bin ich alt...



deswegen hab ichs erst gar nicht gemacht.

guten morgen taunus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Shit, bei mir auch. Mann bin ich alt...



Mann sind wir alt 

Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,

mensch seid Ihr schon alt.  Bei sind es gerade mal 02 Jahre.


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> deswegen hab ichs erst gar nicht gemacht.
> 
> guten morgen taunus.



 Gute Taktik 
Werde ich mir merken.


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mann sind wir alt
> 
> Guten Morgen



bin noch nicht ganz so alt, auch wenn ich dieses "alterszertifikat" auch schon ein paar jährchen besitze 

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Gute Taktik
> Werde ich mir merken.



Für's nächste Leben oder was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin noch nicht ganz so alt, auch wenn ich dieses "alterszertifikat" auch schon ein paar jährchen besitze



Jungspund!


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für's nächste Leben oder was?



Für andere Bereiche, mensch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Für andere Bereiche, mensch.



Für andere Bereiche als das Leben oder wie?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2009)

moin moin!

@ Mike: schau dir nochmal genau an wie unser Team heißt  

ausserdem gönnt die Jugend dem Opa die Führung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ausserdem gönnt die Jugend dem Opa die Führung



 Ich geb' Dir gleich Opa 

 Kein Respekt vor dem Alter mehr die Jugend von heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2009)

Super Idee!


----------



## Hopi (27. Januar 2009)

Wegen den Adiletten im Bild, würde ich auf Ost-Deutschland tippen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2009)

So, ich werde mal wieder den Spin-Trainer besteigen


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich werde mal wieder den Spin-Trainer besteigen



denke an de kater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> denke an de kater



Unser Kater ist wie bereits gesagt ziemlich schlau


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Unser Kater ist wie bereits gesagt ziemlich schlau



naja in erster linie ist er nicht dumm.. ob er schlau is weiß ich net


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ... ob er schlau is weiß ich net



Aber ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche allgemein eine angenehme Nachtruhe, Morgen ist zumindest für den Fürsten ein Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2009)

Moin moin



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allgemein eine angenehme Nachtruhe, Morgen ist zumindest für den Fürsten ein Frei-Tag


Mist ich habe heute Schulung bis 15:00. Vllt. danach 'ne kleine Runde? Ich müsste mich dann erst noch umziehen. Wir könnten frühestens 15:30 los.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2009)

Moin, Moin, Moin 



caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. danach 'ne kleine Runde?



Der Fürst muss heute Vormittag in das Land der Bajuwaren reisen und wird auch erst am Nachmittage in seine Residenz zurückkehren


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2009)

ch, stimmt ja.....dann fahr ich alleine.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2009)

ei gude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Januar 2009)

ei gude!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2009)

wir waren heut aufm Feldi 



allerdings für Alternativsport: Downhillrodeln 

Leider gabs auch Materielle verluste der Hubbelpisten 




ist aber auch doof wenn man an einem Hubbel (nicht unerheblich) abhebt und in den Nächsten Hubbel reinlandet - aber mein Hintern war härter als der Schlitten


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Januar 2009)

wir verbuchen das mal als downhillrodeln


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2009)

Kann man da noch rodeln?


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann man da noch rodeln?




jap ! und wie!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ist aber auch doof wenn man an einem Hubbel (nicht unerheblich) abhebt und in den Nächsten Hubbel reinlandet - aber mein Hintern war härter als der Schlitten



Ist mir auch schon beim Doppelrodeln passiert, das wurden aber die überstehenden Listen der Sitzfläche hinten abrasiert und der Hintensitzende saß danach auf der Rodelbahn


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> - aber mein Hintern war härter als der Schlitten



eisenar$ch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> eisenar$ch!



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde hier ein ähnlicher Ausdruck für ein anderes Körperteil schon mal im Zusammenhang mit langen Touren & der Tune Speedneedle gebraucht


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wir verbuchen das mal als downhillrodeln



Hat Euch dem Meister aber kein bisschen näher gebracht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hat Euch dem Meister aber kein bisschen näher gebracht.



tz...hochmut kommt vor dem fall mein lieber freund


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde hier ein ähnlicher Ausdruck für ein anderes Körperteil schon mal im Zusammenhang mit langen Touren & der Tune Speedneedle gebraucht



gedächtnis wie ein elefant....?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> gedächtnis wie ein elefant....?!



Yepp


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp



unser urgestein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> unser urgestein



Ich und Urgestein? - Maggo und Caro sind schon länger dabei


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> unser urgestein



anderer ausdruck für "alder sagg" 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> anderer ausdruck für "alder sagg"



Das trifft es schon eher  

Der Fux ist übrigens auch schon länger dabei, als ich 

... also auch ein alder sagg, ähh ich meine natürlich Urgestein 


GN8


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das trifft es schon eher
> 
> Der Fux ist übrigens auch schon länger dabei, als ich
> 
> ...



Pah. Ich war schon volle Kanne in dem Inderned unterwegs, da wussded ihr noch gar nicht, wie man dass überhauppt schreipt.


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Pah. Ich war schon volle Kanne in dem Inderned unterwegs, da wussded ihr noch gar nicht, wie man dass überhauppt schreipt.



Du bist ja auch der I-Net Opa.


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Pah. Ich war schon volle Kanne in dem Inderned unterwegs, da wussded ihr noch gar nicht, wie man dass überhauppt schreipt.



uralder sagg 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> uralder sagg



 Dann bin ich ja auch schon ein uralder sagg 

  


moin, moin


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Pah. Ich war schon volle Kanne in dem Inderned unterwegs, da wussded ihr noch gar nicht, wie man dass überhauppt schreipt.



ich habs mir damals als wir noch keinen anschluss hatten mal von nem kumpel ausdrucken lassen. das  ist auch schon krass lang her.
moin!


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs mir damals als wir noch keinen anschluss hatten mal von nem kumpel ausdrucken lassen. das  ist auch schon krass lang her.
> moin!



das ganze innerned 

na ja, war ja damals noch überschaubar


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,

das Leben ist so schööööön. 

Denkt Euch einfach: "Die Alte spinnt."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2009)

Stttttiiiiimmmmttttt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ganze innerned



fast alles ausser die sexseiten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> fast alles ausser die sexseiten.



... damals gab's ja auch noch keine guten Farbgrafikdrucker


----------



## wondermike (29. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Denkt Euch einfach: "Die Alte spinnt."



Was gibt's sonst noch neues?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was gibt's sonst noch neues?



falsch.. so muss das heißen...

,,erzähl uns was neues,,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Denkt Euch einfach: "Die Alte spinnt."



Nö, ich denk' mir einfach "Die Uralte spinnt!" *duckundwech*


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was gibt's sonst noch neues?


harmlos..... 


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> falsch.. so muss das heißen...
> 
> ,,erzähl uns was neues,,


Das hatte ich erwartet.


wahltho schrieb:


> Nö, ich denk' mir einfach "Die Uralte spinnt!" *duckundwech*


Das ist der Gipfel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. Januar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> harmlos.....
> 
> Das hatte ich erwartet.
> 
> Das ist der Gipfel!



Zum Trost geb' ich Dir nächstes Mal 'ne Runde Kukident aus...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2009)

waff haft du gefagt?


----------



## wondermike (29. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> waff Haft Du Gefagt?



Kukident!!!


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> waff haft du gefagt?





wondermike schrieb:


> Kukident!!!




Gei*, das nächste mal drehen wir ne Runde mim Rolli.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Januar 2009)

und ich schiebe...
hab ja noch ein paar monate zivi vor mir 

dem gewinner geb ich en satz schwalber fat alberts 26*2,35  für seinen rolli aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kukident!!!



Ach fo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2009)

Kukifent ift gerafe alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2009)

Gufe Nafht fufammen


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2009)

Ein moin moin an's Altersheim 

*Aufstehen Ihr Schnarchnasen!!!!!*


Wo bleibt denn die senile Bettflucht?


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2009)

wach!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> wach!



Ebenfo!


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ebenfo!



mensch oppa, du sollst nicht immer vor der morgentoilette und dem gebisseinsetzen an den compter. hoffentlich kommt der zivi bald


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> .. hoffentlich kommt der zivi bald



 Fie? - def Iggi kommft heufe hierf fofbei?


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fie? - def Iggi kommft heufe hierf fofbei?



nee oppa, der iggy kommt erst wenn er fertig mit seinem abitur ist. sag blos du hast den namen deines jetzigen zivis schon vergessen.....und das wo er sich doch so rührend um dich kümmert.


----------



## wondermike (30. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> nee oppa, der iggy kommt erst wenn er fertig mit seinem abitur ist. sag blos du hast den namen deines jetzigen zivis schon vergessen.....und das wo er sich doch so rührend um dich kümmert.



Hoffentlich kommt der Zivi rechtzeitig. Nicht dass er sich wieder auf's Fahrrad setzt und der Hubschrauber wieder zum Suchen kommen muss...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> nee oppa, der iggy kommt erst wenn er fertig mit seinem abitur ist.



Oh fcheiffe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt der Zivi rechtzeitig. Nicht dass er sich wieder auf's Fahrrad setzt und der Hubschrauber wieder zum Suchen kommen muss...



Afpropof: Icf fheh fier gefade in fo einem intefnet cafe und weiff nicft mehf wo ich bin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2009)

ei gude wie!

Heut gabs Zeugnisse, zum Ausheulen durften wir deshalb ein wenig früher heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Heut gabs Zeugnisse, zum Ausheulen durften wir deshalb ein wenig früher heim



 Ich hoffe ja mal schwer, dass es nicht zu heulen gibt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2009)

so, ich glaub ich nutze das Wetter um den Feldberg zu befahren, diesmal aber mit dem Bike  falls meine Kondi noch ausreicht um da hoch zu kommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja mal schwer, dass es nicht zu heulen gibt



nicht wirklich 

Klassenbestes Zeugnis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Klassenbestes Zeugnis



 Na also geht doch 

... da mach ich mir doch gleich viel weniger Sorge um meine Rente


----------



## wondermike (30. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na also geht doch
> 
> ... da mach ich mir doch gleich viel weniger Sorge um meine Rente



Prima. So kriegen wir dann doch noch unsere 30 Essensgutscheine im Monat.

Glückwunsch, Seb!


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Prima. So kriegen wir dann doch noch unsere 30 Essensgutscheine im Monat.



und jeden 2. monat einen tag hungern oder was  ne ne, das geht ja wohl gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. Januar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und jeden 2. monat einen tag hungern oder was  ne ne, das geht ja wohl gar nicht



Das wird dann halt zum "Gesundheitstag" deklariert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

Im Februar bleiben ja dann auch 1 bis 2 Essensgutschein übrig


----------



## wondermike (30. Januar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im Februar bleiben ja dann auch 1 bis 2 Essensgutschein übrig



Davon kannst Du Dich dann an Weihnachten und an Deinem Geburtstag mal richtig satt essen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich bin noch konfidenter bzgl. der Sicherheit der Rente geworden: Mein Filius hat auch ein sehr gutes Zeugnis hingelegt  

Könnte also durchaus für 365/366 Essensgutscheine pro Jahr + Jeweils einen Extra an hohen Feiertagen reichen


----------



## Hopi (30. Januar 2009)

ferrrrrrttttiiiiisssssccccccchhhhhhhhhhhh  


 ein weiß schwarzer Traum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

Fetisch? - Womit


----------



## Hopi (30. Januar 2009)

ich sage  nur links und rechts drehend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich sage  nur links und rechts drehend



probiotische milchsäuren?


----------



## Hopi (30. Januar 2009)

mehr in Richtung Cromo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2009)

Achso 

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2009)

bin zurück von meiner Feldbergtour - nur ein Wort: geil 

hoch:





oben:





runter:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2009)

Moin 

@Crazy: Tolle Fotos


----------



## maverick65 (31. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön Jungspund . 

(Ist das nicht gefährlich so mitohne Hände am Lenker?)

Können sich alle Anderen und Weicheier mal ein Beispiel nehmen .

Wir Opas können das auch. Nur manchmal springen die Bäume einfach in den Weg und man rutscht auch einfach mal so weg: http://www.vimeo.com/2465732

Gruß Mav


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2009)

moin moin!

das ohne Hände ging schon  war ja "nur" ein bisschen Eis, aber ziemlich griffiges 

die Skipiste war ein Traum, man konnte fahren als obs Sommer wär


----------



## Zilli (31. Januar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ...
> (Ist das nicht gefährlich so mitohne Hände am Lenker?)
> ....


Normalerweise macht er dabei noch nen wheely 

... er hatte wohl Schnupfen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Normalerweise macht er dabei noch nen wheely
> 
> ... er hatte wohl Schnupfen



du übertreibst  am Torque hab ich doch gar keine Clicks, wie soll ich da ohne Hände n Wheelie machen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2009)

und


----------



## ratte (31. Januar 2009)

N'abend allerseits.

Wir haben heute auch mal wieder die Räder abgestaubt und die Nase vor die Tür gestreckt.
Brrr, frisch war's und teilweise noch etwas eisig rund um den Staufen. Aber immerhin sind wir den Hügel noch hoch gekommen.


----------



## wondermike (31. Januar 2009)

So, auch wieder da. Heute eine Eis- und Schneerunde. Die ganzen Waldwege waren wirklich total vereist. Ging zwar mit den Spikes, aber so richtig wohl habe ich mich nicht gefühlt. Deshalb war es heute ein bisschen kürzer. Morgen ist wieder Flachland angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2009)

... und ich war gerade in den Rhein-Main-Thermen, nachdem ich heute Mittag -Trainer gefahren bin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2009)

und ich war grad in Idstein  um auch mal Rechenschaft über meinen Aufenthaltsort abzulegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...um auch mal Rechenschaft über meinen Aufenthaltsort abzulegen



 Brav!


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2009)

back home again


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (31. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> back home again



ei wo waren wir denn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2009)

ich verzieh mich auch mal in die Kiste 
gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

Morsche 

... alles muss man hier selber machen


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2009)

morsche morsche ...

bin grad daheim, direkt vorm imac ... nur falls es einer wissen will


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

@Fux: Fallen Eure Sonntagsrunden ab fbh zur Zeit aus?


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche morsche ...
> 
> bin grad daheim, direkt vorm imac ... nur falls es einer wissen will



und falls ich gefragt werde: ich sitze auch zuhause. vorm macbook!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

Die Macs scheinen sich ja echt sehr stark verbreitet zu haben


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Macs scheinen sich ja echt sehr stark verbreitet zu haben



Manchen Leuten ist halt nicht zu helfen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2009)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Februar 2009)

moin moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit! - Melde -Training beendet!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Manchen Leuten ist halt nicht zu helfen...



Tja vllt. ist an den Macs aber doch was dran, ich kenne inzwischen viele Leute, die von Winzigweich Fenster umgestiegen sind und wirklich begeistert sind


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja vllt. ist an den Macs aber doch was dran, ich kenne inzwischen viele Leute, die von Winzigweich Fenster umgestiegen sind und wirklich begeistert sind



manche leute lernen es spät ... 



wondermike schrieb:


> Manchen Leuten ist halt nicht zu helfen...



... andere wohl nie


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Fallen Eure Sonntagsrunden ab fbh zur Zeit aus?



nö. aufgrund der eis-lage im mittleren bis hohen taunus wird eher an den tieferen hängen gefahren und der treffpunkt je nach teilnehmer kurzfristig festgelegt.
mich hat eine erkältung heimgesucht  und somit fahre ich momentan gar nicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

Na dann gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> manche leute lernen es spät ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ... andere wohl nie



Ich glaube, dass man Das so wie bei den meisten Sachverhalten trotzdem differenziert betrachten muss und es stark vom Anwendertypus und seinen Anforderungen abhängt


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass man Das so wie bei den meisten Sachverhalten trotzdem differenziert betrachten muss und es stark vom Anwendertypus und seinen Anforderungen abhängt



blablabla  jetzt wird wieder versucht sich rauszreden. ahrscheinlich kann man unter windoof bessere shell skripte für siene wii programmieren....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2009)

draußen schreint die sonne.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

... draussen schien die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> draußen schreint die sonne.....



draussen SCHIEN!! die sonne. ich habs net geschafft, die kleine hatte die nacht fieber und wenig geschlafen. gottseidank gehts ihr wieder gut!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... die kleine hatte die nacht fieber und wenig geschlafen. ...



 Das ist das Alter für sowas, da kommt man dann selbst wenig zur Ruhe, aber gut, dass es ihr wieder besser geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... draussen schien die Sonne



A. und ich sind gerade mal zu unserer Lieblingseisdiele gewalkt, war zwar tlw. recht sonnig, aber es pfeift ein kalter Wind


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ich sind gerade mal zu unserer Lieblingseisdiele gewalkt, war zwar tlw. recht sonnig, aber es pfeift ein kalter Wind



ihr habts bei der kälte doch kein eis gegessen?


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja vllt. ist an den Macs aber doch was dran, ich kenne inzwischen viele Leute, die von Winzigweich Fenster umgestiegen sind und wirklich begeistert sind



Pah. Du weißt doch, richtige Männer benutzen keine Mäuse.


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2009)

Heute war ich im Flachland unterwegs. Da gab's zwar kein Eis, aber Gegenwind. Und zwar richtig schön kalten. 

Langsam könnte der blöde Winter echt mal aufhören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Heute war ich im Flachland unterwegs. Da gab's zwar kein Eis, aber Gegenwind. Und zwar richtig schön kalten.
> 
> Langsam könnte der blöde Winter echt mal aufhören.



diese woche abe rbitte noch nicht
will nochmal downhillrodeln gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Langsam könnte der blöde Winter echt mal aufhören.



Ich wäre auch dafür


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr habts bei der kälte doch kein eis gegessen?



 Aber na klar doch


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ei wo waren wir denn



hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2009)

ebenfalls einen morgen ...

ob der gut wird, wird sich erst noch zeigen ....


----------



## caroka (2. Februar 2009)

Moin moin, 
das hört sich aber nicht gut an Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> das hört sich aber nicht gut an Fux



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht  

@Caro: Ich dachte, Du würdest erst heute Vormittag zurückkommen


----------



## caroka (2. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht
> 
> @Caro: Ich dachte, Du würdest erst heute Vormittag zurückkommen



Nein, ich bin gestern Nacht zurückgekommen. 
Das war noch in der Planungsphase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2009)

so schlimm ist es ja nicht ...

hab handwerker im haus. und das noch die nächsten paar tage. die müssen risse in den wänden des obergeschosses ausbessern.
hab halt null bock auf sowas, aber es hilft ja nix ... wat muß dat muß ...
bin froh, wenn das halbwegs schadenfrei und vor allem zur zufriedenheit der frau gemahlin ausgeht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und vor allem zur zufriedenheit der frau gemahlin ausgeht ...



Das ist sicherlich das Wichtigste


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2009)

sehr gut erkannt


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Kurzfassung der letzten Woche ??? 

Ich habe mir noch neues Spielzeug für den Winter geholt  werde ich am WE mal ausprobieren müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2009)

... Kurzfassung? Die Woche war doch plauschmässig schon recht kompakt 

Du machst Dich hier aber auch etwas rar


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2009)

ei gude!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2009)

Naja könnte euch ja auch nur mit Sonnen und Schneebilder langweilen 

Ansonsten musste ich heut erstmal meine Post beim Sponsor sortiern, meine neuen Projekte begutachten, Ergebnisse zweier Workshops studieren und so ein Kram halt


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Kurzfassung der letzten Woche ???
> 
> Ich habe mir noch neues Spielzeug für den Winter geholt  werde ich am WE mal ausprobieren müssen



HAst Du im Lotto gewonnen? Das andere ist doch noch neu. ei ei ei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ansonsten musste ich heut erstmal meine Post beim Sponsor sortiern, meine neuen Projekte begutachten, Ergebnisse zweier Workshops studieren und so ein Kram halt



Faule Ausreden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2009)

@Zaskar: Bestünde bei Dir eigentlich generell noch Interesse am Luberon im September?


----------



## wondermike (2. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> HAst Du im Lotto gewonnen? Das andere ist doch noch neu. ei ei ei



Den Jackpot hat er jedenfalls  nicht geknackt. Wäre sonst in den Nachrichten gekommen. Ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## caroka (2. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Zaskar: Bestünde bei Dir eigentlich generell noch Interesse am Luberon im September?



Ja


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Zaskar: Bestünde bei Dir eigentlich generell noch Interesse am Luberon im September?



Ist fest in meiner Planung  

Ideal wäre der 19 - 26.09 dann back ich auch einen Kuchen oder so


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> HAst Du im Lotto gewonnen? Das andere ist doch noch neu. ei ei ei



Ist der Nachfolger meines alten Board´s .... Wollt ich immer schon haben und nun gab´s das gute Stück  bei BT im Sonderangot (50%) da konnte ich nicht nein sagen jetzt steht es hier und ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Den Jackpot hat er jedenfalls  nicht geknackt. Wäre sonst in den Nachrichten gekommen. Ich leider auch nicht.



Wenn spiele ich euromillions .... das lohnt wenigstens richtig  hat aber auch noch nicht geklappt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist fest in meiner Planung
> 
> Ideal wäre der 19 - 26.09 dann back ich auch einen Kuchen oder so



 Hört sich gut an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2009)

jetzt schon, dacht in deinem Alter braucht man(n) weniger Schlaf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> jetzt schon, dacht in deinem Alter braucht man(n) weniger Schlaf



Man ist morgens früher wach, geht aber abends auch früher ins Bett


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2009)

Ach komm, Morgens ist das doch die bekannte Bettflucht  

Guten Morgen allerseits


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach komm, Morgens ist das doch die bekannte Bettflucht



Ausserdem: Wenn ich Euch hier gute Nacht sage, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich danach schon heia mach


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ausserdem: Wenn ich Euch hier gute Nacht sage, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich danach schon heia mach



 sondern


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2009)

Moin Stefan, coole Pics


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2009)

immer noch so einsilbig....diese Jugend, wo soll das mit der deutschen Sprache noch enden ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2009)

... tja ich mache mir da auch schon länger Sorgen


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2009)

die Schweizer Post wurde mit einem Preis ausgezeichnet, dessen Grundlage der Erhalt der deutschen Sprache ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2009)

Noch so einer  


Guten Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2009)

Tja, die Sonne geht ja auch so langsam unter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, die Sonne geht ja auch so langsam unter



ja eben, langsam Zeit wach zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2009)

... zum Glück hat ja Aldi inzwischen bis 20:00 Uhr auf, da musst Du Dich nicht ganz so beeilen 




... wie unsereins früher während des Studiums, als noch um 18:30 Uhr bei Aldi Schluss war


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2009)

so denn, gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2009)

Ich sach auch GN8


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen  Zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ]Guten Morgen



Na das ist aber ein extremer Anflug seniler Bettflucht gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2009)

Neee Ausgang mit den A-Kollegen 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2009)

Ach so!


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2009)

moin

handwerker 3, das grauen geht weiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2009)

.. Viel Spass


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2009)

So jetzetle 

Heute das erstemal seit Dez 2008 ohne Spikes und vollgefedert zur Arbeitet gerollert  
Was ein grandioses Gefühl 
Und nach dem Service beim LBD sind das Radel aus wie neu 

Aber, nach einer Woche Skifahren sind alle Biketrikots und Bikehosen eingelaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber, nach einer Woche Skifahren sind alle Biketrikots und Bikehosen eingelaufen



Du hast es Dir ja anscheinend echt gut gehen lassen


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2009)

so geht der tag dahin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2009)

... so vor sich hinplätschernd ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2009)

Die Hessen und ihre Phantasie


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2009)

plätscher plätscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2009)

... ja, ja wir treiben alle im Fluss des Lebens so dahin ...


----------



## wondermike (4. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du hast es Dir ja anscheinend echt gut gehen lassen



Tja, irgendwie müssen die aus Mitteln des Bankenrettungspakets finanzierten Boni ja wieder unter die Leute gebracht werden.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2009)

Klick


----------



## MissQuax (4. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Hessen und ihre Phantasie


 

Na der ist ja mal echt gut!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2009)

So Leute, ich sach denn präventiv schon mal GN8


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2009)

da halt eine schöne N8


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2009)

ich sach ma gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute, ich sach denn präventiv schon mal GN8





mzaskar schrieb:


> da halt eine schöne N8





wissefux schrieb:


> ich sach ma gn8




opas...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> opas...



....du greenhorn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen die Damen und Herren Plauscher aus dem Taunus 

Welch ein wunderschöner Morgen bahnt sich an, ein Tag voller Sonnenschein steht am Horizont und wartet ungeduldig darauf, sich zu zeigen


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> opas...



schnarchnase 

moin ihr älteren semester 

hw tag 4 erwartet mich. nachdem der 2. tag voll in die hose ging und gestern ausgebessert wurde, gibt es heute die 2.und letzte chance ...

leute, ich hasse es, wenn´s nicht funktioniert wie es soll ... deswegen hasse ich generell hw-tage !


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2009)

hw-Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hw-Tage



ich glaube er meint heimwerken


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich glaube er meint heimwerken



oder handwerker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich glaube er meint heimwerken





Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder handwerker



Er meint Handwerker


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2009)

Kommt doch fast auf das gleiche raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

So, ich hab heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr für den Weg zur A***** mein zweisitziges Spielzeug gegen eines meiner zweirädrigen Spielzeuge eingetauscht 

Ist aber immer noch ziemlich frisch da draussen und tlw. auch noch glatt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kommt doch fast auf das gleiche raus



Ne ich glaube beim Fux ist es besser, wenn es tatsächlich Handwerker sind und er nicht selber heimwerkt


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich hab heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr für den Weg zur A***** mein zweisitziges Spielzeug gegen eines meiner zweirädrigen Spielzeug eingetauscht
> 
> Ist aber immer noch ziemlich frisch da draussen und tlw. auch noch glatt





Ahh, ich verstehe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ahh, ich verstehe



So ähnlich


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne ich glaube beim Fux ist es besser, wenn es tatsächlich Handwerker sind und er nicht selber heimwerkt



stimmt genau 

aber eigentlich ist es fast egal, wer da handwerkt. irgendwie geht immer was schief ...

... und bevor es nun zum 2. mal schiefgeht, wurde das team heute von seinen aufgaben entbunden und gegen eine komplett andere mannschaft getauscht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und bevor es nun zum 2. mal schiefgeht, wurde das team heute von seinen aufgaben entbunden und gegen eine komplett andere mannschaft getauscht



 Radikales Management


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2009)

was haben die denn versiebt?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2009)

den Sand


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2009)

falscher putz im treppenhaus und keinen wirklichen plan, ob sie den wieder so hinbekommen, wie er einmal war ...

jetzt gehen wir auf nummer sicher und lassen die altmeister wieder ran ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> was haben die denn versiebt?





mzaskar schrieb:


> den Sand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt gehen wir auf nummer sicher und lassen die altmeister wieder ran ...



 Die Altmeister - Oh welch' weise Entscheidung


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2009)

Kennt sich jemand mit Laufrädern aus 

Ich möchte evtl. einen neuen, sprich breiteren LRS anschaffen ....nunja ich bin am ueberlegen zwischen 

Mavic Crossmax sx ---- da könnte ich dann auch mal UST nutzen
oder
DT Swiss EX 1750 ----- weil ich mit meinem jetzigen sehr zufrieden bin.
Günstige Alternativen wären noch DeeTrack und E2200 ....

Der jetzige LRS hat eine recht schmale Felgenmaulweite und da ich eigentlich nur breite Reifen > 2.35 fahre verspreche ich mir mehr Gripp in allen Lebenslagen . *-->> stimmt das so???* 
Der alte LRS kann mir dann noch als Winterrad mit Spikes dienen 


Achja, und beide LRS sehen noch g**l aus 

Rohloff ist raus, da es mir im Moment zu teuer ist  und meine Schmerzen mit der herkömmlichen Kettenschaltung noch nicht gross genug sind


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2009)

laufräder  so´n quatsch, wir sind doch hier im hw-forum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt das so???



Was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> laufräder  so´n quatsch, wir sind doch hier im hw-forum



Wenn's das Hardware-Forum sein sollte, dann wäre er hier doch richtig, oder? und wenn er sie selbsteinspeichen will, wäre er hier im Heimwerker-Forum auch richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

FFM meldet übrigens leichten Landregen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

*B R E A K I N G    N E W S*

Der Spiegel hat verstanden, wie Banken Ihr Geld verdienen 



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt: Die Banken leihen sich selbst billiges Geld - und geben es an die Konsumenten teuer weiter.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit Laufrädern aus
> 
> Ich möchte evtl. einen neuen, sprich breiteren LRS anschaffen ....nunja ich bin am ueberlegen zwischen
> 
> ...


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Was?


 
So angepasst und selbstzitiert


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet übrigens leichten Landregen


 
Hier hat's Sonne, bin am ueberlegen meinen Besuch beim Sponsor abzubrechen, einen Bikeausflug zu machen und den Pflichten für meinen Sponsor am Abend nachzugehen 



wahltho schrieb:


> *B R E A K I N G N E W S*
> 
> Der Spiegel hat verstanden, wie Banken Ihr Geld verdienen


 
Da bin ich ja mal auf die Schlagzeile bei der B**d gespannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

FFM meldet auch Ende des Regens, hier scheint auch wieder die Sonne


----------



## sipaq (5. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit Laufrädern aus
> 
> Ich möchte evtl. einen neuen, sprich breiteren LRS anschaffen ....nunja ich bin am ueberlegen zwischen
> 
> ...


Ja, das stimmt. Auf 'ner dünnen Felge (17 oder 18mm Maulbreite) fühlt sich ein breiter Reifen (> 2.25) nur noch schwammig an, sofern man ihn nicht mit viel Druck fährt. Und letzteres ist natürlich Schwachsinn, denn man will ja gerade die Grip- und Rollwiderstands-Vorteile eines breiteren Reifens in Kombination mit wenig Luftdruck nutzen.

Die beiden LRS sind sicher ganz gut, allerdings IMO verdammt teuer (600-700 Euronen). Warum konfigurierst Du Dir nicht einen guten LRS mit edlen Teilen selbst zusammen? Zum Beispiel 'ne Kombi aus DT Swiss 440 FR Nabe mit 'ner EX5.1d Felge und DT Competition Speichen. Das dürfte bei den einschlägigen Internet-Versendern (Actionsports, Nubuk-Bikes) so ca. 400-450 Öcken kosten. Ist dann zwar ca. 250g schwerer als die von Dir genannten Teile, dafür hast Du aber auch eine deutlich widerstandsfähigere Nabe und bei 'nem Enduro kommts ja eh nicht auf jedes Gramm an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> *B R E A K I N G    N E W S*
> 
> Der Spiegel hat verstanden, wie Banken Ihr Geld verdienen



Donnerwetter. Als nächstes bringen sie dann noch die atemberaubende Erkenntnis, dass Wasser nass ist. Aber immerhin. In letzter zeit ist das Verständnis grundlegender ökonomischer Zusammenhänge ja nicht nur beim Spiegel ziemlich verloren gegangen. Da muss man für jede Verbesserung dankbar sein.


----------



## wondermike (5. Februar 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Beispiel 'ne Kombi aus DT Swiss 440 FR Nabe mit 'ner EX5.1d Felge und DT Competition Speichen. Das dürfte bei den einschlägigen Internet-Versendern (Actionsports, Nubuk-Bikes) so ca. 400-450 Öcken kosten. Ist dann zwar ca. 250g schwerer als die von Dir genannten Teile, dafür hast Du aber auch eine deutlich widerstandsfähigere Nabe und bei 'nem Enduro kommts ja eh nicht auf jedes Gramm an.



Nix da. Das geht ja nicht, dass jeder Krehti und Plehti den selben LRS fährt wie ich. 

Aber ist schon richtig, die breitere Felge ist für breitere Reifen definitiv besser.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

Guten N'abend 

Der Regen war vorbei und ich bin trocken nach Hause gekommen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2009)

schön für dich 

Hier wird das Wochenende wohl ziehmlich wüst... Schnee und Wind am Samstag und Sonntag 

Was ist denn für FRA angesagt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

Morgen ziemlich unbeständig mit Regen, am w/e kälter und Schneeschauer möglich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

Hier ist ja bald w/ Wartung für heute Schicht im Schacht, ich sag daher schon mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2009)

Ist ja schon wieder alles Up and Running 

Jetzt aber endgültig ab in die Heia


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Februar 2009)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

Einen Wunderschönen Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich wünsche auch einen guten Start in den Tag


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

@ hopi und ratte

für euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

FFM meldet nasskaltes Wetter.


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2009)

gn´morgen

kelkheim meldet glätte !
also vorsicht geboten da draussen !

erwarte in kürze den altmeister des schönen wandverputzens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> kelkheim meldet glätte !
> also vorsicht geboten da draussen !



Yepp - Auf den Nebenstrassen ist es noch glatt!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

Ach ja heute ist ja HW Tag  Hoffe du hast am Abend noch gute Laune 

Hier wird das WE sehr gausiges Wetter sein, denke mal ich verziehe mich nach Norden und statte meinen Eltern einen Besuch ab


----------



## Hopi (6. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ hopi und ratte
> 
> für euch



 Wenn wir die Unterkunft bekommen, sind wir in 2 Wochen in Ost Tirol


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

Wo ist das??  Zillertal????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich bin der Anton aus Tirol,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Februar 2009)

Grossglockner


----------



## Hopi (6. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin der Anton aus Tirol,...



Nein Du bist Speedy Gonwahltho das schnellste Nicolai von Fischbach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

... oh da werde ich ja ganz rot


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte übrigens mal A. reden, damit wir demnächst vllt. mal wieder in grösserer Rund ein Plauscher-Event in fbh veranstalten


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

Sag Bescheid, evtl. passt es ja mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wollte übrigens mal A. reden, damit wir demnächst vllt. mal wieder in grösserer Rund ein Plauscher-Event in fbh veranstalten



Sehr gute Idee


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2009)

ei gude wie!

schonmal mental drauf vorbereiten und die Tasche packen, morgen früh um 6Uhr fährt der Bus da hin  mal schaun wie ich mich anstelle  zum ersten mal auf einem Brett unterwegs  eine Woche Zeit, dann will ich darauf stehen bleiben können


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> schonmal mental drauf vorbereiten und die Tasche packen, morgen früh um 6Uhr fährt der Bus da hin  mal schaun wie ich mich anstelle  zum ersten mal auf einem Brett unterwegs  eine Woche Zeit, dann will ich darauf stehen bleiben können



Viel Spass und bleib heil.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> schonmal mental drauf vorbereiten und die Tasche packen, morgen früh um 6Uhr fährt der Bus da hin  mal schaun wie ich mich anstelle  zum ersten mal auf einem Brett unterwegs  eine Woche Zeit, dann will ich darauf stehen bleiben können



Nach einer Woche kommst du (fast) jede Piste runter


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

huhu Caro


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> huhu Caro



Hi Mister Zaskar 

Sorry, dass ich mich so spät melde. Doch erst streikte mein Rechner und dann kam ein äußerst wichtiges Telefonat dazwischen. 

Treibt es Dich auch noch nördlicher als zu Deinen Eltern, Du Schweizer.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2009)

mal ne Frage an die Boarder: macht es Sinn meine Bein-Protektoren mitzunehmen? Oder kann ich die ohnehin nicht anziehen mit den Snowboardschuhen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

N'abend 

Heute Nachmittag war das Wetter ja noch ganz schön, aber jetzt ist ja echtes Mistwetter da draussen


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> Heute Nachmittag war das Wetter ja noch ganz schön, aber jetzt ist ja echtes Mistwetter da draussen



Als ich heute morgen zum Doc gefahren bin, haben drei kaputte Autos meinen Weg aus Fischbach raus gesäumt. Hier muss es richtig glatt gewesen sein. Und ich hatte mich über das Streufahrzeug gewundert. Ja und jetzt regnet es. 

Edit: @Wahltho
Samstag ist nicht mit biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Als ich heute morgen zum Doc gefahren bin, haben drei kaputte Autos meinen Weg aus Fischbach raus gesäumt. Hier muss es richtig glatt gewesen sein. Und ich hatte mich über das Streufahrzeug gewundert. Ja und jetzt regnet es.
> 
> Edit: @Wahltho
> Samstag ist nicht mit biken.



komischweise wars bei uns nicht glatt.. oder ich habs heute morgen beim autofahren nicht gemerkt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Als ich heute morgen zum Doc gefahren bin, haben drei kaputte Autos meinen Weg aus Fischbach raus gesäumt. Hier muss es richtig glatt gewesen sein. Und ich hatte mich über das Streufahrzeug gewundert. Ja und jetzt regnet es.



Klaro - Das mit dem Streuauto hatte schon seinen Sinn 



caroka schrieb:


> Samstag ist nicht mit biken.



Ich werde morgen auch nur -en


----------



## maverick65 (6. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> kelkheim meldet glätte !
> also vorsicht geboten da draussen !


 

Zu spät die Warnung gelesen: heute früh halb 6 los zur Arbeit, mit´s Rad natürlich. Nachdem ich vorher auf dem Balkon die Wetterlage gepeilt hatte: Regen. Das Thermometer zeigte mir 2°C. Yepi die neue Regenjacke (Adidas Storm, von Frauchen zu Weihnachten bekommen) ausprobieren. Die vom letzten Ausrutscher, vom Hersteller geflickte VAUDE-Regenhose an und ab. Schon die erste Steigung kaum zu bewältigen. Es war rutschig auf regennassem Asphalt , egal, weiter. Einige Kilometer auf Feld- und anderen gut befestigten Wegen ging so mehr schlecht als recht. Dann kam der Kelsterbacher Wald und ich dachte mir so: jetzt wirds besser. Pustekuchen. Nach ca einem Kilometer flutsch und wech. Ohne Vorwarnung. Einfach nur noch glatt, spiegelglatt. Selbst laufen konnte man kaum. Die Hose hinüber und die Jacke auch ein kleines Dreiangel bekommen. 
Frauchen hat mir noch IHR Auto angeboten und das Bike mit den Spikes steht fertig im Keller...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (6. Februar 2009)

Gude,
habe mich heute Morgen am Gartenzaun entlang bis zur Garage gehangelt um mit dem Auto zu fahren...
Interessanterweise wars auf dem Bürgersteig sauglatt, die Leute sind sogar auf der Straße Richtung U- Bahn gelaufen weil es auf der interessanterweise kaum rutschig war!
Sehr skurril!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## ratte (6. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an die Boarder: macht es Sinn meine Bein-Protektoren mitzunehmen? Oder kann ich die ohnehin nicht anziehen mit den Snowboardschuhen?


Frag mal Hopi.  Der hat sich anfangs auch Polster für den Allerwertesten gewünscht. 
Knieschoner sind, wenn man was ausprobiert bzw. anfängt, einfach angenehmer, vom Schutz mal ganz abgesehen, Schienbein ist nicht wirklich nötig. Mit meinen TSG bekam ich die Schuhe nicht richtig zu. Über kurz oder lang gibts auch noch einen Rückenprotektor.

Ansonsten rate ich auf jeden Fall zum Helm.

@Schlittschuhfahrer
Dass der Bürgersteig glatt war, hat unser Nachbar auch zu spüren bekommen. Ich hab's gerade noch gemerkt und den Meter über den Bürgersteig heil überwunden. Die Straße war in Ordnung.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2009)

Rückenpanzer ist eingepackt, Ellbogen vorsichtshalter auch mal  man kann nie wissen. Mein Beinschutz ist halt eine Kombination, daher weiß ich nicht ob ich damit dann die Schuhe noch anbekomme und sie somit eh nicht nutzen kann und gleich zuhause lassen sollte.


----------



## Hopi (6. Februar 2009)

steck dir ein Kissen in die Hose


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

... macht bestimmt was her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2009)

@crazy: beinschoner brauchst du nicht....brust und hintern brauchen am meisten schutz...na wirst schon merken wo es in den ersten tagen am meisten weh tut
rückenprotektor ist sicher auch nicht falsch....und nen helm solltest du auch haben


@mav: mein mitgefühl..kenn das...hab ne ultraleichte regenjacke von mammut, gleich bei der ertsen ausfahrt hab ich ein loch reinschreddert....mammut flickt sie für 40 Eus.....jedesmal wenn sie zurückkommt mach ich sie gleich wieder kaputt, jetzt hab ich nen flicken draufgeklebt, jetzt geht se nicht kaputt


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

also Volleyballknieschützer helfen  aber duschaffst das


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

GN8 and Good Morsche

noch ein Schmankerl 

PS: was ein http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAZJjnnoE8A&feature=relatedoutfit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2009)

erster 

moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2009)

so denn, bis Freitag Abend


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2009)

moin

... und täglich grüßen die handwerker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2009)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> ... und täglich grüßen die handwerker



Auch am w/e?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

Macht mal nicht so einen Lärm hier 

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2009)

*black&decker, black&decker... *


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

@ Caro

... nicht geplant noch weiter nach Norden zu fahren, das WE gehört meinen Eltern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2009)

Mein Gott, was für ein Schei§§wetter da draussen


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

Der kann auch nichts dafür


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2009)

... darüber könnte man jetzt vortrefflich eine theologisch-philosophische Diskussion anzetteln


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

auja :klatschindiehände:


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Caro
> 
> ... nicht geplant noch weiter nach Norden zu fahren, das WE gehört meinen Eltern



Es sei ihnen gegönnt.  

Susanna ist nicht schlecht......voll der Ohrwurm


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> auja :klatschindiehände:



wieso bist du überhaupt hier, habe se die pisten in der schweiz alle geschlossen 

im bilder haben ses grad vom zipflbob, bist sowas schonmal gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

Juup, bin ich, ist gefährlicher als mit dem Bike ohne Bremsen Lenzerheide runter 

Sch**** Wetter fahr zu meinen Eltern


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... darüber könnte man jetzt vortrefflich eine theologisch-philosophische Diskussion anzetteln


Laut eines Artikels aus dem Handelsblatt sogar eine Wissenschaftliche.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2009)

wenn wir in arosa sind wird so ein ding mal ausgeliehen...scheint ja wirklich ein sportgerät für junx zu sein


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

Ich mach die Bilder für's Forum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2009)

@Caro: Schwänzt Du etwa heute?


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Schwänzt Du etwa heute?



Erwischt......

Bin krank geschrieben und noch platt. 
Nur langweilig ist es. Ich komm mir vor wie in Einzelhaft.


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2009)

Krank sein ist schön.
            
Meine Vermieterin hat mir gerade Braten mit Rotkraut und Klößen gebracht. 

Ach, das Leben ist so schön.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin krank geschrieben und noch platt.
> Nur langweilig ist es. Ich komm mir vor wie in Einzelhaft.



 Immer noch, ich dachte, Dir würde es schon besser gehen...

... gute Besserung weiterhin 

Ich melde mich später mal, werde jetzt erstmal -Trainern


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> :
> 
> ... gute Besserung weiterhin



Von mir auch gute Besserung!

Und wie isses nun? Gibt es Gott oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und wie isses nun? Gibt es Gott oder nicht?



es gibt einen, denn die handwerker sind weg 

ich als chefe des hauses bin soweit (bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten) zufrieden. mal gucken, ob es auch die chefin des chefs des hauses morgen ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> und wie isses nun? Gibt es gott oder nicht?



nö


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> nö



jepp und es gibt nicht zu wenige die froh sein können das es so ist


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt einen, denn die handwerker sind weg
> 
> ich als chefe des hauses bin soweit (bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten) zufrieden. mal gucken, ob es auch die chefin des chefs des hauses morgen ist ...



Oh Wunder! Lasset uns beten.


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jepp und es gibt nicht zu wenige die froh sein können das es so ist



Tja. Wenn an dem, was der Herr Ratzinger aus Rom zu erzählt irgendwas dran ist, werden da unten in der Hölle schon die besonders heißen Pechtöpfchen für uns alle angerührt. Allerdings habe ich in der Beziehung auch keinerlei Befürchtungen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh Wunder! Lasset uns beten.



 Amen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2009)

Apropos: Gerade standen wieder die Zeugen Jehovas vor der Tür


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Gerade standen wieder die Zeugen Jehovas vor der Tür



Und Du verstockter alter Heide hast sie wieder nicht reingelassen?


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Von mir auch gute Besserung!
> 
> Und wie isses nun? Gibt es Gott oder nicht?


Danke

Ich als Atheist sag mal ..........ja. 



wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt einen, denn die handwerker sind weg
> ...


  



wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Gerade standen wieder die Zeugen Jehovas vor der Tür


Die waren bei mir nicht mehr seit 99.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Gerade standen wieder die Zeugen Jehovas vor der Tür



wenn die kommen habe ich chronisch immer etwas zu tun
allerdings würde es mich ja sehr reizen mal mit denen eine diskussion über gott und die welt zu führen.
einfach mit einem andere glauben zu argumentieren... und voll auf mein recht zu beharren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Gerade standen wieder die Zeugen Jehovas vor der Tür



wenn man hinne drin wohnt, kommt kaum aaner vorbei  im falle der zeugen ist das ja auch gut so 
aber net mal des amtsblatt oder die kelkemer zeitung bekomm isch 
faules pack von zeitungsausträgern 
wenigstens der postbote weiß noch, was sich gehört ...

gn8 zusammen.


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2009)

und gleich wieder moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2009)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn man hinne drin wohnt, kommt kaum aaner vorbei



Füxe wohnen halt im Bau


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit 

... so: -en beendet, jetzt geht's gleich noch in die Muckibude


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Meine Vermieterin hat mir gerade Braten mit Rotkraut und Klößen gebracht.



Naja die .... uupppssss .... der könnt mir ja auch schmecken  



caroka schrieb:


> Ach, das Leben ist so schön.



Dem kann ich  nur zustimmen


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Februar 2009)

es soll ja die woche nochmal richtig winterlich werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es soll ja die woche nochmal richtig winterlich werden



 Schi§§e 

:kotz: Ich kann es echt nicht mehr ab :kotz:

 Ich will endlich Frühling


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Februar 2009)

@ wahlto, keine Sorge,Frühling kommt sicher.


----------



## Hopi (8. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schi§§e
> 
> :kotz: Ich kann es echt nicht mehr ab :kotz:
> 
> Ich will endlich Frühling



schnee schneee schneeeeee schneeeeee


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es soll ja die woche nochmal richtig winterlich werden



schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## wondermike (8. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> schnee schneee schneeeeee schneeeeee






Lucafabian schrieb:


> schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Ich geb' Euch gleich Schnee.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2009)

Na sach mal ihr seit aber auch Schneeg*** 

AmPoPo Lugxx machst du noch mal einen Boardtest? Ich komm auch vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (8. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich geb' Euch gleich Schnee.


Ja ja, ist ja gut, wir verziehen uns in zwei Wochen ja freiwillig ins Nachbarland.
Aber wenn da dann kein Schnee liegt, 
dann wollen wir hier mindestens wieder die Verhältnisse wie letztes Jahr Ostern auf dem Feldberg.


----------



## Hopi (8. Februar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> wollen wir hier mindestens wieder die Verhältnisse wie letztes Jahr Ostern auf dem Feldberg.



nein  noch 30 cm mehr


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2009)

Ich denke mal es finden sich bestimmt noch Reste von Schnee im Alpenländischen Nachbarland 

hier wird es recht schneeig


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na sach mal ihr seit aber auch Schneeg***
> 
> AmPoPo Lugxx machst du noch mal einen Boardtest? Ich komm auch vorbei



 wenn ich die chance dazu hab 


...ein bett haben wir frei


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2009)

das sofa ? nehm ich für ne Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

Spikes or no Spikes 

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

Zur Zeit nur mit Spikes


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Februar 2009)

Ebenfalls guten Morgen, wie lange sollten sie sein, die Spikes meine ich ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

... mindestens 1 cm


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... mindestens 1 cm


   Jo jo,


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2009)

ging auch ohne spikes heute früh.

aber jetzt wo es mal wieder zu schneien angefangen hat , wirds die woche vielleicht wieder kritischer ...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das sofa ? nehm ich für ne Nacht



diesmal klappen wir das bett auf


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2009)

Moin moin,

ja es schneit sich wieder richtig ein. Eigentlich will ich auch, dass Frühling wird. Doch wenn der Schnee wieder liegen bleibt und es so kalt ist geht es. Ich mag nur diesen Schneematsch nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ging auch ohne spikes heute früh.



Klar, es klappt auch in der kalten Jahreszeit öfter ohne Spikes, blöd ist nur, wenn man erst im Flug denkt "Heute hätte ich die Spikes aber doch brauchen können"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich auch, dass Frühling wird.



Auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole:

*Ich auch!*


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar, es klappt auch in der kalten Jahreszeit öfter ohne Spikes, blöd ist nur, wenn man erst im Flug denkt "Heute hätte ich die Spikes aber doch brauchen können"



Beim Fliegen denke ich noch an die Landung. Fehlersuche beginnt bei mir erst nach der Landung.


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole:
> 
> *Ich auch!*



Ja, Du wiederholst Dich.


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2009)

Leute, ich weiß Ihr versteht das nicht aber ich will wieder A******.
Mir fällt hier die Decke auf den Kopf.


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2009)

schneeeeeeeee


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

Ging heute Morgen (meistens) auch ohne Spikes 

Aber denke den rest der Woche werde ich sie wohl wieder nutzen 

Vielleicht auch eine gute Gelegenheit meinen Dämpfer und meine Gabel zur Revision zu bringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> schneeeeeeeee




_*Maul!*_


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2009)

neinnnnnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

@ Caro

ein kleines Liedchen zur Aufheiterung


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar, es klappt auch in der kalten Jahreszeit öfter ohne Spikes, blöd ist nur, wenn man erst im Flug denkt "Heute hätte ich die Spikes aber doch brauchen können"


 
stimmt, hatte das mal kurz auch gedacht  Jedoch nicht im Flug sondern beim vorsichtigen schleichen ünder 1000m eingeeistes Wasser auf einem Weg


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Caro
> 
> ein kleines Liedchen zur Aufheiterung



Ich finde es immer schön, wenn Rentner noch einen sinnvollen Zeitvertreib finden


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Leute, ich weiß Ihr versteht das nicht aber ich will wieder A******.
> Mir fällt hier die Decke auf den Kopf.



ging mir letzte woche auch so. bin dann sogar freiwillig freitag mittag nochmal schaffen gegangen, um dem deckeaufdenkoppfallsyndrom zu entgehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...bin dann sogar freiwillig freitag mittag nochmal schaffen gegangen, um dem deckeaufdenkoppfallsyndrom zu entgehen ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ging mir letzte woche auch so. bin dann sogar freiwillig freitag mittag nochmal schaffen gegangen, um dem deckeaufdenkoppfallsyndrom zu entgehen ...


 
Das gibt mir jetzt doch etwas zu denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar, es klappt auch in der kalten Jahreszeit öfter ohne Spikes, blöd ist nur, wenn man erst im Flug denkt "Heute hätte ich die Spikes aber doch brauchen können"



meinen letzten abflug wie auf eis hatte ich bei ca. + 10 °C auf asphalt. ursache vermutlich ölrückstände .... ob da auch spikes helfen würden


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das gibt mir jetzt doch etwas zu denken



ich mußte einfach mal raus. bei besseren witterungsbedingungen wäre ich aber sicher nicht in der firma gelandet


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

ok, das ist immerhin ein Lichtblick


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

Tja, Licht am Ende des Tunnels ist meistens gut,...


... ausser es sind die Lichter eines entgegenkommenden Zuges


----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> neinnnnnnn



Wenn Ihr nicht bald Ruhe gebt, schippen wir das ganze Zeug zusammen und karren es bei Euch vor dir Haustür.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

Das will der Hopi doch nur, dann hat er seinen eigenen Snowpark und kann hüpfen und sich in der Luft drehen und landen .... auf dem Allerwertesten


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Caro
> 
> ein kleines Liedchen zur Aufheiterung



Ich bin dann mal gegangen also war spazieren und jetzt bin ich wieder reif für's Bett.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

hmmm ich würde dich ja pflegen kommen .... aber bis ich da bin bist du ja auch schon wieder gesund 

Aber mindestens meine besten Wünsche zur Genesung kann ich dir schicken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr nicht bald Ruhe gebt, schippen wir das ganze Zeug zusammen und karren es bei Euch vor dir



Vor die Haustür: Wir mauern sie damit komplett ein


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

Habe gerade einen leckeren Schokokopf oder wie die jetzt heissen verdrückt  Die Schweizer packen die immer noch einzeln und von Hand ein ...... Und lecker sind die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor die Haustür: Wir mauern sie damit komplett ein



So hatte ich das auch geplant.


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor die Haustür: Wir mauern sie damit komplett ein



sehr gut  dann ist das Zeug ja schon mal im Garten   aber unter 3 Tonnen  schnee braucht Ihr hier gar nicht aufzukreuzen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

ihr habt die Haustür im Garten  

Aber 3 Tonnen ist nicht viel das gibt gerade mal einen Kicker


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ihr habt die Haustür im Garten
> 
> Aber 3 Tonnen ist nicht viel das gibt gerade mal einen Kicker



wir haben ja auch nur einen kleinen Garten


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

nächste Woche geht es für dich und Sabine in die Berge, oder? 
Denke mal bis dort hin hat sich das Wetter wieder beruhigt und ihr werdet ausreichend Schnee haben


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2009)

Ich denke auch, aber schnee auf dem Feldberg so 20 - 30 cm bis in den April wäre schon klasse 
Wir mussten  die Planung ändern, sind jetzt in Mayerhofen  und dort gibt es ja einen schönen Park  

Mal sehen was mein Fuss sagt, Eishockey ging gestern ja ganz gut.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

Zillertal ist Klasse  Ein Ausflug nach Hochfügen lohnt sich bestimmt auch, das es dort i.d.R nicht so voll und vom Schnee oft noch besser ist als am Penken .... 

Aber ich war jetzt auch schon länger nicht mehr dort .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, aber schnee auf dem Feldberg so 20 - 30 cm bis in den April wäre schon klasse



Auf dem Feldberg meinetwegen gerne, solange der Altkönig und der Rest vom Taunus schön trocken sind und es dort 20 Grad hat


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

Man könnte doch den Feldberg im T. auf der einen Seite mit einem Dach versehen, eine Skihalle daraus machen und auf der anderen Seite eine Bikestrecke anlegen .... Ein Lift zwei Sportarten ==> perfekt 

Gleich mal einen Fred eröffnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf dem Feldberg meinetwegen gerne, solange der Altkönig und der Rest vom Taunus schön trocken sind und es dort 20 Grad hat



paperlapupp, 50 cm schnee überall und 10 grad minus,
es ist winter und kein frühsommer


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man könnte doch den Feldberg im T. auf der einen Seite mit einem Dach versehen, eine Skihalle daraus machen und auf der anderen Seite eine Bikestrecke anlegen .... Ein Lift zwei Sportarten ==> perfekt
> 
> Gleich mal einen Fred eröffnen



hut ab, wenn das mal keine idee ist....red mal mit denen die den bikepark eröffnen wollen


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> paperlapupp, 50 cm schnee überall und 10 grad minus,
> es ist winter und kein frühsommer



ich sehe schon Uwe versteht mich


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hut ab, wenn das mal keine idee ist....red mal mit denen die den bikepark eröffnen wollen


 
Man könnte ja schon mal anteilsscheine auflegen, diese dann and Investoren ausgeben ..... dann in die Karibik absetzen und Wellenreiten bis zum Lebensende  

Na wenn das kein Businessplan ist


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> paperlapupp, 50 cm schnee überall und 10 grad minus,
> es ist winter und kein frühsommer



blöd nur, dass es zu den 50 cm schon lange nicht reicht. und somit kann ich auf die paar gefallenen cm auch gut verzichten. entweder richtig oder gar net.
aber mit dem bischen was hier runter kommt kann doch wirklich keiner was sinnvolles anfangen


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man könnte ja schon mal anteilsscheine auflegen, diese dann and Investoren ausgeben ..... dann in die Karibik absetzen und Wellenreiten bis zum Lebensende
> 
> Na wenn das kein Businessplan ist



immer diese it-bänker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man könnte ja schon mal anteilsscheine auflegen, diese dann and Investoren ausgeben ..... dann in die Karibik absetzen und Wellenreiten bis zum Lebensende
> 
> Na wenn das kein Businessplan ist



o.k. ich fang schonmal mit dem layouten an.....mach du die liste der inverstoren..und morgen fangen wir mit dem verkauf an


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> blöd nur, dass es zu den 50 cm schon lange nicht reicht. und somit kann ich auf die paar gefallenen cm auch gut verzichten. entweder richtig oder gar net.
> aber mit dem bischen was hier runter kommt kann doch wirklich keiner was sinnvolles anfangen



da sind die kiddies aber ganz anderer meinung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...es ist winter und kein frühsommer



Selber


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2009)

V o r s i c h t !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> V o r s i c h t !



 Lawine von Oben


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lawine von Oben



Schneelawine...ne ganz dicke fette 








^^*grins   es wird langsam


----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dafür, alle Winter-Fetischisten nach Grönland zu deportieren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Februar 2009)

ein riesiges niederschlagsgebiet nimmt kurs auf germany....  und bei den temperaturen bedeutet das erstmal SCHNEE  und für den Rest der woche... DOWNHILLRODELN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

rissig oder riesig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

ein grosses


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ein rießiges niederschlagsgebiet nimmt kurs auf germany....  und bei den temperaturen bedeutet das erstmal SCHNEE  und für den Rest der woche... DOWNHILLRODELN



scheeeeeee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*





*SCHNEEEEEE *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen leckeren Schokokopf oder wie die jetzt heissen verdrückt  Die Schweizer packen die immer noch einzeln und von Hand ein ...... Und lecker sind die


Da hätte ich jetzt auch Lust drauf.


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2009)

was soll die krass fetten schnee da draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

Konkret Shicendreck 

So fertisch mit dem -en 

Dusche und dann Dinner mit dem Filius


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> rissig oder riesig?



riesig


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Februar 2009)

komme grad vom blutspenden.... 
schon ne lustige angelegenheit... und danach.. all you can eat wurste,-käse- und eierbrote


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

Vorbildlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

in meiner bescheidenen Hütte köchelt gerade heisser Äppler auf dem Herd  und nach 2 Becherchen ist mir ganz schön warm


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> in meiner bescheidenen Hütte köchelt gerade heisser Äppler auf dem Herd  und nach 2 Becherchen ist mir ganz schön warm



nach einem becher würd ich jetzt unterm Pc-tisch liegen


----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dusche und dann Dinner mit dem Filius



Und die Göttergattin kriegt nix?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

harte Sitten bei den Wahltho´s


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

Achja ski und rodel gut im Taunus


----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja ski und rodel gut im Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2009)

Jetzt haben wir ja einen neuen Wirtschaftsminister. Seine Qualifikation? Er war schon öfter mal in einer Wirtschaft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und die Göttergattin kriegt nix?



Ach so: Die ist erst später heim gekommen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

GN8  

und viel Spass beim .... nee das sag ich jetzt nicht sonst bekommme ich noch ein paar hinter die Löffel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2009)

Von wem denn


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


>



Von dem


----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Von dem



Genau! Und wie! 








Gute Nacht, Ihr Möchtegern-Eskimos.


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2009)

ach, so ne runde schneeschaufeln und auto´s ausbuddeln am morgen macht doch auch spaß


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen nach Plauscherhausen  Noch regnet es in Strömen  heute ist erstmal noch Fönsturm angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Hier haben die Niederschläge aufgehört und die Strassen sind geräumt...

... ich schmeisse mal Webasto an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Februar 2009)

hier tropft es recht schön....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier haben die Niederschläge aufgehört...



Korrektur nachdem ich draussen war: Es schifft in Strömen, der Schnee schmilzt und es hat 4 bis 5 Grad


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

Na dann viel Spass beim Schlammbad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Schlammbad? 

Ich sitz' schon längst im Officium nach einem kurzen Ritt im vorgewärmten Streitwagen


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Korrektur nachdem ich draussen war: Es schifft in Strömen, der Schnee schmilzt und es hat 4 bis 5 Grad



freu dich nicht zu früh. lt. wetterfrosch im radio soll es heute abend schon wieder schnee geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> freu dich nicht zu früh. lt. wetterfrosch im radio soll es heute abend schon wieder schnee geben



Isch weiss


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2009)

Moin moin,

nun schon der 5. Tag Einzelhaft. Wenigstens habe ich Radio und Telefon und 'ne nette Vermieterin und E-Mail und SMS.
Ich muss ja, für das, dass ich 'ne Frau, nicht so viel reden aber gar keine Kommunikation ist ja ein absolutes no go.

Wie lange soll es noch regnen?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> freu dich nicht zu früh. lt. wetterfrosch im radio soll es heute abend schon wieder schnee geben




scheeeeeee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*





*SCHNEEEEEE *


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schlammbad?
> 
> Ich sitz' schon längst im Officium nach einem kurzen Ritt im vorgewärmten Streitwagen



Da hast Du ja ein langes Gefährt, bei den vielen Rössern.  Wie kommst Du da um die Kurven?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> scheeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn er liegen bleiben würde wär es ja echt okay aber dieses hin und her....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn er liegen bleiben würde wär es ja echt okay aber dieses hin und her....



Bald hat Lugxx 'eh ausgelacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja ein langes Gefährt, bei den vielen Rössern.  Wie kommst Du da um die Kurven?



Der Fürst hat selbstverständlich schon ich schon in jungen Jahren eine entsprechende Ausbildung genossen


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2009)

mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Ja, ja in den Zeiten des Mahls


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2009)

Nach Tagen des Genusses von Salbei- und Lindenblütentee schmeckt so ein Jasmintee mit eine Prise Zucker außergewöhnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

... manchmal können ganz einfache Dinge doch wirklich wahrlich delektieren


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... manchmal können ganz einfache Dinge doch wirklich wahrlich delektieren



So hätte ich das wahrlich jetzt nicht ausdrücken können, doch Du sagst es.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2009)

immer noch kein schnee 

wann kommt er denn endlich?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> immer noch kein schnee
> 
> wann kommt er denn endlich?




Bald junger Padavan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bald junger Padavan


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bald junger Padavan



PAH.....


----------



## DeathAngel (10. Februar 2009)

also heute wird definitiv nicht geradelt  Ich weiss ja nicht wie es aktuell in Bad Soden Sal. oder Gelnhausen aussieht aber in Eschborn (Arbeit) sinds mittlerweile Orkanartige Winde und ekalhafter Regen dazu .... ok... dann morgen eben


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> also heute wird definitiv nicht geradelt  Ich weiss ja nicht wie es aktuell in Bad Soden Sal. oder Gelnhausen aussieht aber in Eschborn (Arbeit) sinds mittlerweile Orkanartige Winde und ekalhafter Regen dazu .... ok... dann morgen eben



aha...


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bald junger Padavan



Humanoide Padawane zeichneten sich meistens durch eine Kurzhaarfrisur mit einem langen, dünngeflochtenen Zopf an einer Seite aus. Sobald der Padawan die nötigen Prüfungen bestanden hatte, wurde er in einer Zeremonie zum Jedi-Ritter ernannt, wobei der Haarzopf abgeschnitten wurde

Da steht ihm wohl noch was bevor.......


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Februar 2009)

hey ho...
das einsam gelegene, fast verlassen Bergdörfchen meldet starken schneefall...
ich muss die die ziegen den stall führen!! 


das wetter hat mir ja fast förmlich ins hirn geschissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich muss die die ziegen den stall führen!!



Aber wirklich nur in den Stall führen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

fbh meldet leichten  Schneefall...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Humanoide Padawane zeichneten sich meistens durch eine Kurzhaarfrisur mit einem langen, dünngeflochtenen Zopf an einer Seite aus. Sobald der Padawan die nötigen Prüfungen bestanden hatte, wurde er in einer Zeremonie zum Jedi-Ritter ernannt, wobei der Haarzopf abgeschnitten wurde
> 
> Da steht ihm wohl noch was bevor.......



DAs mache ich dann in Arosa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Ist er denn schon bereit, ernannt zu werden, zum Jedi, der junge Padawan?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

ohne Kommentar


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist er denn schon bereit, ernannt zu werden, zum Jedi, der junge Padawan?



Natürlich muss er erst Prüfungen ablegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ohne Kommentar





Na nackt Rad gefahren bin ich auch schon mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Natürlich muss er erst Prüfungen ablegen



Ui, da müssen wir uns ja noch was martialisches ausdenken


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

Für die Prüfungen können noch Vorschläge eingereicht werden 

Wetten da kommt bald ein *Pah!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2009)

hornau meldet -einheit beendet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wetten da kommt bald ein *Pah!!*



Na logo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hornau meldet -einheit beendet ...



Wegtreten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Jetzt haben wir den Sturm hier in fbh...


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ohne Kommentar



warum hat der handschuhe, wanderschuhe und ne mütze an???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir den Sturm hier in fbh...



... gibt wohl bald wieder Arbeit für die Säge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... gibt wohl bald wieder Arbeit für die Säge



ich glaub, da liegt noch ne menge arbeit von vor dem sturm rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

... tja ich sehe schon, das gibt jede menge arbeit


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2009)

*...pah!*


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, da liegt noch ne menge arbeit von vor dem sturm rum



würd ja auch gern mal die säge mitnehmen...aber ne richtige...eine mit der man brumm brumm machen kann... was der förster da wohl zu sagen würde?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Wussten wir es doch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> würd ja auch gern mal die säge mitnehmen...aber ne richtige...eine mit der man brumm brumm machen kann... *was der förster da wohl zu sagen würde?*



Im schlimmsten Fall "Peng!"


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

Böööööörrrp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Was gab's denn Gutes?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

Tortellini mit "frischen" Pilzen in einer Gorgonzolasauce  man(n) sollte nicht mit Hunger einkaufen und kochen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tortellini mit "frischen" Pilzen in einer Gorgonzolasauce  man(n) sollte nicht mit Hunger einkaufen und kochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

Achja, die letzte Flasche Eymann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlich nicht die ganze Flasche


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

hmmmmm ..... schau mer mal  muss noch etwas vorbereiten für Morgen, kann schon sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Vorsicht - Alkohol ist ein Werk des Teufels


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

Ach .... hmmmm ..... lecker


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht - Alkohol ist ein Werk des Teufels



aber doch kein eymann...der ist ein werk von weiter oben 

die letzte....

mal schauen ob ich nicht bis arosa vorab mal ein paar fläschchen besorgen kann.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich sag' dann mal GN8 



... und nein, ich gehe noch nicht ins Bett


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

Aha, 

Aber ich mach auchmal die Biege .... und ich glaube ich werde mich mal ins Bettchen verzeihen .... bald


----------



## Zilli (10. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber doch kein eymann...der ist ein werk von weiter oben
> 
> die letzte....
> 
> mal schauen ob ich nicht bis arosa vorab mal ein paar fläschchen besorgen kann.....


Da bitte ich drum ... ich hab nix mehr ... vllt. nehm ich dann gleich 2 Sixpack 

übrigens hatte ich letzte Woche noch Schnee 

:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/280918


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen Liebe Plauschergemeinde


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2009)

morgen herr frühaufsteher aus dem nachbarland ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2009)

um 6 aus dem Fenster geschaut, noch alles im Lack, eingermaßen trocken draussen. jetzt nochmal geschaut ob es eine Regenhose braucht  In der halben Stunde alles weiss und es schneit wie Hölle  

Jetzt nochmal umziehen, duschen und mit dem Chauffeursservice zum Sponsor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

... in fbh hat es über Nacht auch noch etwas gepulvert und auf dem Weg in das Officium war auch noch etwas Schnee in der Luft


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

hier ist nicht eine flocke zu sehen...so ein mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier ist nicht eine flocke zu sehen...so ein mist



Tja in den Niederungen südlich der Furt der Franken ist das Wetter eben anders, als im Taunusfürstentum


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2009)

Immer diese Flachlandtiroler


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja in den Niederungen südlich der Furt der Franken ist das Wetter eben anders, als im Taunusfürstentum



...da ist es bruhigend  zu wissen das die bewohner des fürstentums ihr wetter gar nicht als wünschenwert empfinden  

ihr habt das auch gar nicht verdient!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hr habt das auch gar nicht verdient!



Wohlan der Fürst hat für sein Reich eigentlich gar schon längst Frühling befohlen


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2009)

Moin moin

@Zilli
Das sind ja geniale Bilder. Da könnte ich auch Lust auf Schnee bekommen. Doch hier sieht das ja immer anders  aus. Wie gesagt hier im Fürstentum hat es nur ein bisschen gepudert.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2009)

So, morgen ist wieder A****** angesagt.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wohlan der Fürst hat für sein Reich eigentlich gar schon längst Frühling befohlen



Und wo ist er, der Frühling? Naja, so jung darf man noch Ungehorsam üben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> So, morgen ist wieder A****** angesagt.



 Glückwunsch - Endlich darfst Du wieder magden


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wohlan der Fürst hat für sein Reich eigentlich gar schon längst Frühling befohlen



Viva la revolution! Nieder mit der Obrigkeit 

Es lebe das       

 Snowboardertariat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Vorsicht! - Sonst schickt der Fürst seine Schergen und lässt ein Exempel auf dem Richtplatz statuieren...

... und der mickrige Rest des Snowboardertariats würde dann von den Truppen des Fürsten zu den wilden Bergvölkern im Süden vertrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2009)

Vorsicht du Fürst des Nordens, die südlichen Bergvölker sind sehr wehrhaft


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2009)

Genau 

Da reicht es nicht einfach mit der Fischbacher Feuerwehr anzurücken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Papalafax - Ihr Wichte: Die Feste des Fürsten zu fbh ist uneinnehmbar


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Papalafax - Ihr Wichte: Die Feste des Fürsten zu fbh ist uneinnehmbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Schon seltsam:

Hier hängt so ein Neoprenforsch nur mal eben seinen kleinen Wurm in den Hafen von Sydney und schon ist ein Hai dran

und 

hier schwimmt 'ne Büchse durch den ganzen Atlantik und keine Sardine geht dran


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> So, morgen ist wieder A****** angesagt.



Na, dann machen'se das aber mal ordentlich!


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wohlan der Fürst hat für sein Reich eigentlich gar schon längst Frühling befohlen



Da könnte man ja jetzt fast auf die Idee kommen, dass es mit der Autorität gewisser selbsternannter Aristokraten doch nicht so weit her ist...


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> hier schwimmt 'ne Büchse durch den ganzen Atlantik und keine Sardine geht dran



Scheint ja nicht so wirklich gut für den Teint zu sein, so'n Hobby.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

... eingentlich sind Salzbehandlungen ja gut für die Haut, aber wahrscheinlich wie Alles nur in Maßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Da habe ich doch gerade im Album des Ritters Wondermike ein Foto entdeckt:

Der Fürst bei der Begrüssung des neuen Jahres durch ein standesgemässes Feuerwerk:


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2009)

foto-link geht bei mir nicht ...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

_es schneit_


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> _es schneit_



wo


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

in Langen...hat aber grad wieder aufgehört 

aber feldi sieht schon wieder ganz gut aus








EDIT: jetzt schneit es wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

hat wieder aufgehört...das wetter weiß nicht was es will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

... zum Glück 


... in diesem Falle ...


... obwohl: Südlich der Franken Furt möge ruhig schneien, auf das die dort lebenden Barbarenstämme im Schnee versinken


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2009)

http://www.swissinfo.ch/ger/news/ne...10311124&cKey=1234259472000&ty=ti&positionT=2 

Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5578190&postcount=1


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

noch besser als die lupine, die brennt wirklich löcher in die luft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Scheint aber noch ein wenig unhandlich zu sein


----------



## wondermike (11. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch besser als die lupine, die brennt wirklich löcher in die luft



Demnächst beschwert sich die NASA, dass der Space Shuttle geblendet wurde.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Scheint aber noch ein wenig unhandlich zu sein



du hast doch immer was zu meckern


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Demnächst beschwert sich die NASA, dass der Space Shuttle geblendet wurde.








könnte durchaus passieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du hast doch immer was zu meckern



Selber 

Ich meine auf der anderen Seite schnallen sich andere 18 Liter Wasser aufs Bike, um den Trainings-Effekt zu verstärken, da kann man sich auch mal so'ne Leucht-Flak vorne drauf schrauben, da geht das Vorderrad am Berg auch nicht so leicht hoch


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selber
> 
> Ich meine auf der anderen Seite schnallen sich andere 18 Liter Wasser aufs Bike, um den Trainings-Effekt zu verstärken, da kann man sich auch mal so'ne Leucht-Flak vorne drauf schrauben, da geht das Vorderrad am Berg auch nicht so leicht hoch



siehste es geht doch wenn du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> siehste es geht doch wenn du willst



Du willst es doch auch


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2009)

wir alle wollen es ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

... super


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2009)

lawine am feldberg 
klick


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

... im Schwarzwald


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2009)

n'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

N'abend Iggi 

Na was machen die Abi-Vorbereitungen?

Hast Du was von Crazy gehört?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Iggi
> 
> Na was machen die Abi-Vorbereitungen?
> 
> Hast Du was von Crazy gehört?



naja
die Vorbereitung gehts o irgentwie voran...
vom Seb hab ich noch nichts gehört...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich sage dann mal GN8 Ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2009)

gn8 auch aus hornau


----------



## Zilli (11. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch besser als die lupine, die brennt wirklich löcher in die luft


Rabenvadder, gib's zu, dass hast Du Deinem Sohn gemops, der zu Fasching als Luke Himmelswanderer gehen will

... und am Faschingssamstag abend plärrt's dann _Babba, die Batterien sin alle..._


----------



## maverick65 (11. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch besser als die lupine, die brennt wirklich löcher in die luft


 

Das dient zur Nahrungsbeschaffung: Insekten und anderes unnötiges Kleinstgetier wird verdampft, die Rehe und Hasen hassu damit fellverbrannt und knusprig. Brauchst du nur noch einsammeln. 



Wenn das wetter-mäßig so weiter geht, hole ich doch noch mein Katamaran-Snowboard aus dem Keller...

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (12. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen, ihr anderen Weicheier. 

Sorry, bin gerade mitteilungsfreudig: habe Finale-Bilder von 2008 hochgeladen: 










mehr im neuen Album.

Ich bin gerade soooo alleine, lechze nach Aufmerksamkeit. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2009)

moin aus höchst !

vorsicht, stellenweise glatt ... !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

Guten  Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen ihr Plauscherfreunde und Plauscherirnnenfreundinnen 

Hier ist wieder Winter 

PS: Bestimmt auch glatt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

... in fbh war es heute morgen auch etwas glatt


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt einen, denn die handwerker sind weg
> 
> ich als chefe des hauses bin soweit (bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten) zufrieden. mal gucken, ob es auch die chefin des chefs des hauses morgen ist ...



muß das leider wieder revidieren 

meine chefin war gar nicht zufrieden. also heißt es ab heute : handwerker reloaded


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...also heißt es ab heute : handwerker reloaded



Klingt nach dem Pilotfilm einer sehr langen Telenovela


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2009)

Obwohl der lief doch schon in anderer Besetzung


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klingt nach dem Pilotfilm einer sehr langen Telenovela



besser als ne daily-soap 
ne telenovela hat wenigstens irgendwann definitiv ein ende


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2009)

Hier schneit es wie Hölle 
Würde mal sagen seit heute Morgen ca 10 - 15 cm 
juppiduuuuuuuu


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2009)

hier in h auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

in FFM ist strahlender Sonnenschein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> in FFM ist strahlender Sonnenschein




*und kein Schnee*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> besser als ne daily-soap
> ne telenovela hat wenigstens irgendwann definitiv ein ende



Übergib doch die Projektleitung gleich Deiner Cheffin, dann wird es vllt. nur ein recht kurzweiliger Vierteiler


----------



## Hopi (12. Februar 2009)

Ein Blick Richtung Fürstentum Wahl sagt Schneesturm


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Übergib doch die Projektleitung gleich Deiner Cheffin, dann wird es vllt. nur ein recht kurzweiliger Vierteiler



würd ich ja gerne, dann müssten die leute aber nachts kommen oder am sonntag 




Hopi schrieb:


> Ein Blick Richtung Fürstentum Wahl sagt Schneesturm



stimmt, zumindest ist es gut 3 km entfernt so ...  
bleibt aber kaum liegen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... bleibt aber kaum liegen ....



 Sehr Gut!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr Gut!



du hast ja keine ahnung


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

Auweia!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2009)

weil wir ahnung haben, lugga 

schnee zur rechten zeit am rechten ort ist 

hier im flachland bringts eh nix, da es hier nie eine ausreichend dicke schneedecke geben wird. von der fehlenden infrastruktur für wintersport mal ganz abgesehen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du hast ja keine ahnung



Ich weiss was ich will und was ich nicht will


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.20min.ch/sport/weitere/story/Frau-schwamm-doch-nicht-ueber-Atlantik-29794363


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2009)

@fux und fürst: ja ja 




mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/sport/weitere/story/Frau-schwamm-doch-nicht-ueber-Atlantik-29794363



ist ja der hammer....so ne faule nuss...


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fux und fürst: ja ja



so ist´s brav, flachlandtiroler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ist´s brav, flachlandtiroler



Da haben die Barbaren von südlich der Franken Furt doch mal ein einsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2009)

Nicht schlecht Iggi. 


Wer ist denn heute morgen zum Mannstein hoch? Warst Du das Wahltho? Oder bist Du heute wieder mit Deinem vierrädrigen Gespann unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## ratte (12. Februar 2009)

Hey, freut Euch über jeden Sonnenstrahl oder Schneeflocke, die Ihr seht.

Ich hänge heute und morgen in einem fensterlosen Seminarraum und konnte nur an der Uhr erahnen, wie es draußen aussieht. 

Mal gut, dass es die Erfindung einer Rolle gibt. Sonst käm ich zu fast keiner sportlichen Betätigung mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

N'abend Caro 

wie war denn das Magden heute?   



caroka schrieb:


> Wer ist denn heute morgen zum Mannstein hoch? Warst Du das Wahltho?







caroka schrieb:


> Oder bist Du heute wieder mit Deinem vierrädrigen Gespann unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

@Iggi: Sehr schöne, stimmungsvolle Fotos, fehlen nur noch die Kufen fürs Bike


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Caro
> 
> wie war denn das Magden heute?
> 
> ...



 Mein "alter" Chef hat mich versetzt und ein "neuer" Kollege hatte Geburtstag. 

Nächste Woche ist viel zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2009)

... wohin hat er Dich denn versetzt 

Ich sage mal Gute Nacht in die Runde


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2009)

@ Ratte 

auch in meinem befensterten Büro war es heute nicht viel besser 


aber ihr habt ja bald Frei-Zeit


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

windig 

schöne Träume @ all


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2009)

guten morgen ...

 passt auf, heute ist freitag der 13. !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

Moin 

 Ohje Freitag der 13.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2009)

shit. ich find meine kettensäge nicht......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

... naja der Toom macht ja schon um 08:00 Uhr auf und ich glaube sie geben heute 20% Rabatt auf Kettensägen und Zubehör


----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ohje Freitag der 13.


Das ist mir egal. Heute ist einer dieser Freitage. 



Maggo schrieb:


> shit. ich find meine kettensäge nicht......


Ausgerechnet Du.....   



wahltho schrieb:


> ... naja der Toom macht ja schon um 08:00 Uhr auf und ich glaube sie geben heute 20% Rabatt auf Kettensägen und Zubehör


Ob die so ein Massaker durchstehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

Dieses Jahr gibt es übrigens gleich 3 x Freitag den 13.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Leut  

Juhu Wochenende ist nah 

Meine gemütlich Skiperformance der Woche in Südtirol 


Anzahl Liftanlagen

98

Höhenmeter

28.495

Pistenkilometer ca.

166


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

... Allerdings


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Leut
> 
> Juhu Wochenende ist nah
> 
> ...



Das macht mich überhaupt nicht neidisch  Denn am Mittwoch geht es in den Park


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

Habe heute auch was neues bekommen  Hört auf den Namen F24, ist weiss 
und verdammt hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr gibt es übrigens gleich 3 x Freitag den 13.






mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Leut
> 
> Juhu Wochenende ist nah
> 
> ...


Jetzt ist aber gut, sonst bekomme ich da auch noch Lust. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe heute auch was neues bekommen  Hört auf den Namen F24, ist weiss
> und verdammt hart


Ich dachte wir Frauen sind die Schuhfetischisten.


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe heute auch was neues bekommen  Hört auf den Namen F24, ist weiss
> und verdammt hart



Ist hier der Reichtum ausgebrochen


----------



## maverick65 (13. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr gibt es übrigens gleich 3 x Freitag den 13.


 
Den 1. hatte ich letzte Woche schon.  Auf dem Arbeitsweg Aursrutscher wegen Glatteis: meine gute Regenose und nigelnagelneue Regenjacke futsch. 

Wenn ich in den Kalender gucke, ist aber gar kein 13. zu erkennen. Komisch. 

Deswegen muß ich mich gleich auf´s Rad schwingen und das neue Spielzeug ausprobieren: Minicam.  

Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ist hier der Reichtum ausgebrochen


 
Schnäppchenjäger  und bei 8.2 MRD CHF Velust nach Steuern kommt es darauf auch nicht mehr an 

Achja, im Kaufrausch gab es dann noch ein Satz E2200 gebraucht (3 Monate) von einem A-Kollegen. Er denkt das die Mavic besser zu ihm passen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr gibt es übrigens gleich 3 x Freitag den 13.





caroka schrieb:


>



13. Februar
13. März
13. November


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

Freitag der 13te


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2009)

ich warte nur das der Kurs des GBP wieder auf knapp 1:1 fällt  dann jage ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Freitag der 13te



Frühmerker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich warte nur das der Kurs des GBP wieder auf knapp 1:1 fällt  dann jage ich auch



Was denn?


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2009)

Wandschmuck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

Ah, verstehe


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2009)

Das ION ist ja auch ganz nett  aber Nicolai ist mir einen hauch zu kantig  

Ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit  in 2 - 3 Monaten kann man dann auch wieder fahren  (wenn der schnee weg ist)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das ION ist ja auch ganz nett  aber Nicolai ist mir einen hauch zu kantig



Das Thema hatten wir schon 

Ich liebe diese Maschinenbauoptik von Nicolai einfach 



Hopi schrieb:


> ... in 2 - 3 Monaten kann man dann auch wieder fahren  (wenn der schnee weg ist)



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole:


_Maul ! ! !_


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2009)

Du wirst lachen beim ION sind es nur die gussets  am Sattelrohr die mich stören


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen beim ION sind es nur die gussets  am Sattelrohr die mich stören



Ich muss mir die Rahmen erst nochmal anschauen, hab' mich schon ewig nicht mehr mit den Nicolai-Modellen beschäftigt


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

Die Spinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss mir die Rahmen erst nochmal anschauen, hab' mich schon ewig nicht mehr mit den Nicolai-Modellen beschäftigt



 Ahh... Nicolai macht jetzt wieder was, resp. sogar mehr in Richtung Komplett-Bikes und ein Trekking-Bike haben sie jetzt auch im Programm 

Zum Ion: Die Gussets am Sattelrohr fallen doch kaum auf, mich stären sie nicht, aber ich kenne sie natürlich auch schon von unseren Nicolais


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Spinnen



 Stimmt, ...

... ist aber doch 'nen alter Hut, das gibt's da schon ewig


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Spinnen



Da kann man nur hoffen, dass man nicht bei der nächsten Station raus muss  (wenn man in der Mitte ist)


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

ich werde etwas unruhig, wenn ein Arbeitskollege bald mit dem hier vorfährt


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bike  Wenn Du nicht 10.000 Snowboards kaufen würdest könntest 
Du das auch haben


----------



## ratte (13. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wandschmuck


Das ist aber auch der einzige Fleck, wo wir noch Platz für sowas haben. 
Ich versuch's ja schon die ganze Zeit ihm auszureden. Soll er erstmal auf den anderen Rädern heil über's Hindernis kommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

Tja, irgendwie kann ich Hopi ja verstehen


----------



## ratte (13. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, irgendwie kann ich Hopi ja verstehen


Eigentlich habe ich ja eine größere Wohnung zur Bedingung gemacht , worauf er jetzt im Abstellraum zwei Deckenhalterungen für die CC-Bikes angebracht hat. Das Mehr an Platz hat etwa einen Tag gehalten, da er die Winkel, auf denen die beiden Dirtbikes hingen, jetzt für sportliche Betätigung zweckentfremden kann. Jetzt komme ich nichtmal mehr an die Getränkekisten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

Ihr braucht in der Tat eine grössere Wohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (13. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr braucht in der Tat eine grössere Wohnung


Zumindest für die Räder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

... genau eine eigene Wohnung für die Räder


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## maverick65 (13. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Spinnen


 

Wieso? Des passt doch!


Gott sei Dank, fahre ich mit´s Rad auf Arbeit....


----------



## maverick65 (13. Februar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich ja eine größere Wohnung zur Bedingung gemacht , worauf er jetzt im Abstellraum zwei Deckenhalterungen für die CC-Bikes angebracht hat. Das Mehr an Platz hat etwa einen Tag gehalten, da er die Winkel, auf denen die beiden Dirtbikes hingen, jetzt für sportliche Betätigung zweckentfremden kann. Jetzt komme ich nichtmal mehr an die Getränkekisten.


 

Das kommt mir so bekannt vor...


Wieso gibt es eigentlich keine Beteilungsbekennung zu Finale 2009 von euch?

Gruß Mav


----------



## ratte (13. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich keine Beteilungsbekennung zu Finale 2009?


Von uns?
Hopi weiß doch heute nicht, ob er morgen einen Job hat, geschweige was in einigen Monaten ist. Er verteidigt gerade mir Händen und Füßen seine zwei Tage Urlaub nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2009)

bin wieder da 

es war gut  wenn auch leider zwei Tage mit Fieber im Bett statt mit Schwung auf dem Board verbracht wurden 
aber die restlichen 3 Tage Boarden waren einfach nur klasse  unser Lehrer meinte das ihm das keiner glaubt das wir am zweiten Tag die rot-schwarze Piste mit mehr als nur Rutschen runter sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

Welcome Back Crazy - Schön zu hören, dass Du heil zurück bist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2009)

ich bin auch froh bis auf ein bisschen Husten nix weiter zu haben, wir haben 2 oder 3 schmerzende Knie, eine Rippe, ein Handgelenk und einen Haufen Hintern (Boarder  ), da bin ich recht gut weggekommen


----------



## maverick65 (13. Februar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Von uns?


 

Na klar meine ich EUCH!

Wäre schön, wenn ihr BEIDE auch dabei. Nicht nur EIN Pärchen und von wegen weiblich..., die Kerle labern: "Das war ja zu erwarten."
Ich bin eh das Oberweichei, guggst du hier: 





Virus-Tom hüpft die großen Dinger, wie du und Hopi, Sandor nicht. Er (Sandor) nimmt aber die "Naturhüpfer" in Finale. (Habe ich alles auf Video. )
Die Mischung machts!

Schade, das ihr nicht dabei seid.

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (13. Februar 2009)

Geil: Mieterstreit!

Ich am Schneiden mit offenen Kopfhörern. Störgeräusche gehabt... 
Kopfhörer ab und Mukke vom Nachbarn. . Schön laut und gute Mukke noch dazu. . 
Ich an seine Tür: "kannst du bitte leiser machen?", er:"klar!". 

Ich weiterschneiden. Nach ca. 5 Minuten das Gleiche: Kopfhörer ab und wieder DIE Störgeräusche. 
Was kann ich tun, nochmal klingeln?

NÖ!

AUFDREHEN!

Ich hab´s geschafft! Mit 2 Boxen. Ohne Center, ohne Rear, ohne Subwoofer. .

10 Minuten später kamen andere Nachbarn: ob ich "IMMER so soft, so laut machen muß?"

Ups....


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2009)

sorry Urlaub ist bei mir nicht  wir können mit ach und krach von Mittwochnachmittag bis Sonntag nach Österreich.
Und das freischaufeln hat mich jetzt schon einen DH Rahmen gekostet.


----------



## maverick65 (13. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> sorry Urlaub ist bei mir nicht


 

Sch.. Freiberufler. Ich möchte nicht tauschen. Hopi selbst wohl auch nicht...


Du wirst was verpassen! Finale 2008/1. Schnitt (noch nicht mal 10% vom Rohmaterial!): http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/998
Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

Ihr werdet den Monsterschnee haben ... Ich komm nicht zum fahren weil es ständig schneit  Aber am Sonntag soll es schön werden  

Morgen wahrscheinlich nur kurz nach Stoos, kleines Skigebiet und den neuen Lift ausprobieren .... mit der neuen Piste natürlich und am Sonntag werde ich wohl durch Flims Laax pflügen


----------



## ratte (13. Februar 2009)

Ich muss jetzt mal petzen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5584412&postcount=8141
Und hier die Antwort eines uns allseits als Schneesüchtig bekannten Plauscherthreadteilnehmers:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5584447&postcount=8142


Mal schaun, wie morgen das Wetter ist. Das könnte wieder eine blaue Nase und einen Platten Hintern oben auf dem Feldberg geben. 
Einmal Austesten, ob die Snowboardbindung noch hält oder ob für nächste Woche noch was Neues her muss.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2009)

so denn, der von seiner einwöchigen  "Studienfahrt mit Schwerpunkt Wintersport"  etwas geschlauchte Jungspund verzieht sich mal in seine Kissenlandschaft 

wenn unsere Bilder-/Video DVD fertig ist werde ich unseren Klassenausflug hier nochmal kurz aufgreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (13. Februar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> auf dem Feldberg


 

Schwarzwald oder Taunus?

Wenn Taunus: ICH WILL AUCH MIT! Isch habe gar keine Auto.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## maverick65 (13. Februar 2009)

Guckt euch mal nur den Starthügel an! Ein kleiner StepDown, das sieht sooo einfach aus. 

An DER Stelle bin ich den Shickenway gefahren und mein Frauchen hinterher mir her und Abflug gemacht. 

Sind wir wirklich solche Weicheier?

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/989


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

ich mach den Abflug ins Bettchen ....


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2009)

mav reine Überwindung.  

Wegen Feldi, sind morgen Früh nur  für ca. 30 Minuten oben, lohnt fast nicht. 
Aber ich bin ja bekannt für Dummheiten


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Es schneit    leider auch in den Bergen und es gibt kaum Sicht  Mal sehen wie sich das heute noch weiter entwickelt .....

Morgen soll jedoch ein schöner trockener Tag werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen meine Freunde


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2009)

Feldi meldet 15 - 20 cm feinster Neuschnee, morgens um 8:00 waren wir auch noch die ersten  und haben den Rodlern alles weg gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin!

Saugei*es Wetterchen hier  da macht zuhause sein Spass 
Bin am überlegen trotz des aus den Bergen mitgebrachten Hustens auf den Feldi zu eiern...
Ist halt die Frage ob man mitm Radl überhaupt hochkommt wenn soviel Neuschnee da ist


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... morgens um 8:00 waren wir auch noch die ersten



  

Ich hoffe, sowas ist nicht ansteckend?


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2009)

So langsam muss ich mich wohl auch mal aufraffen. Bei mir ist aber heute wieder Flachland angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, sowas ist nicht ansteckend?



Das kommt von selbst und heißt "Senile Bettflucht"


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Mein neues Brett ist ein Monster  jeder Fehler wird bestraft, unverzüglich und mit Nachdruck


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

wie äussert sich der Nachdruck? Wirft es dich zu Boden und hüpft drauf? 

du hattest übrigens Recht, die Pisten die dort waren, kam ich nach den drei Tagen alle runter  Den Tiefschnee haben allerdings nur unsere Pros (die schon Jahre fahren) genossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

So ungefähr  zu Boden hat es mich nicht geworfen, aber wir hatten unseren Kampf  wer der Cheffe ist  heute habe ich gewonnen  
Jedoch im Vergleich zum Burton sehe viel schwieriger zu fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2009)

...und welches ist das bessere..das mit dems mehr spaß macht?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Morgen mal bei gutem Wetter fahren  das apo ist genauer und die Kante schneidet  den Hang auf, wo das Burton eher zum rutschen neigt  anders gesagt mit dem Burton kann man schludern, wobei man das Apo fahren muss sonst wirst du gefahren  aber vielleicht kannst du. Es ja mal selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2009)

Wir waren auch shop'n 

es wurden 














und


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, sowas ist nicht ansteckend?



nee nee

aber ohne Sabine wäre ich nicht aus dem Bett gekommen! Habe bis 2:00 einen Job fertig gemacht.


----------



## ratte (14. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber ohne Sabine wäre ich nicht aus dem Bett gekommen! Habe bis 2:00 einen Job fertig gemacht.


Grmpf, und ich habe den Wecker nur wegen Hopi gestellt, weil der unbedingt früh raus wollte. Hätt ich das mal gewusst...

Und ich habe heute mal wieder feststellen dürfen, dass Frauen bei manchen Sportarten nur geduldet werden. Bei den Snowboards gibt es gerade mal eine Hand voll Boards für meinen gewünschten Einsatzbereich bei meiner Größe, aber bei den Farben...   
Und ich hasse nun mal rosa.


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2009)

he ich musste arbeiten, als die Dame schon gemütlich schlummerte


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Ich geh schon mal das Popcorn holen


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2009)

wir haben uns lieb  nix mit streit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

eben mal mitm iggi die Lenzhahner Sonne genossen  ich find Schnee zwar auch nicht schlecht, vor allem die letzte Woche fand ich ihn gut (habe mir zur Abwechslung trotz des boardens mein Bike auf die Piste gewünscht  ) aber ich freu mich wenns endlich wieder warm ist und die Trails stauben beim fahren und nicht nur der Schnee aufgewirbelt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2009)

...piep, piep, piep wir haben uns alle lieb


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

oooochhhhh schade, das ganze Popcorn umsonst  nicht so ein bisschen ..... nun habt euch mal nicht so .....


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2009)

Nein nein  keine show für euch


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2009)

Puh. Heute  war ich zum ersten Mal in diesem Winter an der Nidda-Mündung. Die Feldwege waren total verschlammt und auf dem Rückweg gab's wieder Gegenwind. 

Aber immerhin 17 Pünktchen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

sagggg


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sagggg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2009)

Boah guckt der Iggi auf dem Foto verbissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sagggg



Wenn schon dann "Alter Sagggg"  

... soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Boah guckt der Iggi auf dem Foto verbissen



,,höchste,, konzentration


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

Vorhin nochmal Idstein bei Dunkelheit geknipst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2009)

Leute, da naht wieder eine K-Frage


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

unsere millionenmetropole


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute, da naht wieder eine K-Frage



na dann los opa


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

miau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

wuff


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

piep


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

kikiriki


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

tööööröööö


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

muuuuuh


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

oink oink


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

ssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

määääää


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

also langsam gehen mir die ideen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

noch 5 wochen bis zu ABi BIO-klausur


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

iggi du spammer, trag mal was sinnvolles bei. Bilder von vorhin oder so...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

huuuuhhuuuuu


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> iggi du spammer, trag mal was sinnvolles bei. Bilder von vorhin oder so...



komm ich werd ja mal wohl bissi spammen dürfen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

nein darfst du nicht  macht hier doch sonst auch niemand


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

was ist jetzt mit den Bildern von vorhin?


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

so bin jetzt am hochladen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

so is fein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

mal schaun ob dus packst bevor die restlichen 14 Posts gesetzt sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Junger Spammer wenn schon


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

wir werden auch langsam alt, so is nich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

und der Rest der Rentnerfraktion liegt schon auf der Lauer?


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

jetzt bilder hochladen is bei der jetztigen situation taktisch unklug-- > Dorf dsl


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

naja, ist wohl besser so, die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit lässt ja mit zunehmendem Alter etwas nach


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Darf das nächstens gegen euch verwendet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

dennoch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jetzt bilder hochladen is bei der jetztigen situation taktisch unklug-- > Dorf dsl



ich hoffe du machst es trotzdem.

Mach die Bilder doch vorher klein, meine Pics haben zum Hochladen noch 235kb...


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Es wird eng


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

ah der erste renter is da


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Wo sind wir Uberhaupt


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2009)

tach.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

jojo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

he das Pic hab ich auch, meins is aber buntischer


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2009)

Mist!


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2009)

sagg! das bild hats jetzt bei mir verschi$$en


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch Seb!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

I am the man 

mit nem Foto das K geknackt  ich wusste das mir die Fotos liegen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Seb!



ist noch zu früh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2009)

Na sowas: Da hüpft man mal kurz in die Wanne und schon ist alles vorbei  

 Glückwunsch Seb


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Seb



Ist doch noch zu früh!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2009)

hast du nur das eine Bild iggi?


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2009)

GN8 ihr Spammer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2009)

GN8 Du Rattenfänger - Schöne Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Nacht ihr Nordgespenster


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2009)

k-frage mit einem pic geknackt 

fetten respekt, das gabs meines wissens noch nie ... 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> k-frage mit einem pic geknackt
> 
> fetten respekt, das gabs meines wissens noch nie ...
> 
> gn8



ich bin mir da nicht sicher. niveau hats auf jeden fall. glückwunsch crazy....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2009)

so bin ich halt 
Für glückwünsche ist es trotzdem noch zu früh


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin mir da nicht sicher. niveau hats auf jeden fall. glückwunsch crazy....



hmm, dann müssen wir wohl mal die alten freds durchforsten. schlage eine aufteilung vor 

moin, auch zu den frühen schweizern


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, dann müssen wir wohl mal die alten freds durchforsten. schlage eine aufteilung vor
> 
> moin, auch zu den frühen schweizern



ich such den fred und du die in frage kommenden posts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2009)

Moin 

K-Frage mit Bild lösen, gab es auch gemäß meiner Erinnerung nach noch nie 

... aber ganz sicher bin ich mir das auch nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2009)

moin moin!

war ja nur ein Landschaftsfoto, ein Biker-Bild wäre noch besser gewesen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2009)

meine rente ist sicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2009)

Was interessiert mich Deine Rente  

Kümmere Du Dich erstmal um meine: Los weiterlernen und nicht im Forum rumspamen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2009)

Diese militaristische DaBomb-Werbung taucht ja immer noch auf


----------



## ratte (15. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Diese militaristische DaBomb-Werbung taucht ja immer noch auf


Werbung? Wo? 
Hopi erzählt mir auch ab und an davon, dass es sowas wie Werbebanner gibt. Ich gaube mich auch noch dunkel daran erinnern zu können, dass es sowas im Forum mal gab. Aber irgendwann blieb die wohl bei meinem Rechner auf der Strecke. 

Die DaBomb Werbung ist daher an mir vorbei gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Februar 2009)

solange sie keine H.....kreuze nutzen, ist es doch egal. Wir haben auch DaBomb Sachen  

Die Griffe waren einfach zu günstig bei HiBike  und als alter Wolfenstein-Zocker habe ich mit so etwas kein Problem


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2009)

so...
Bilder...


----------



## maverick65 (15. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> solange sie keine H.....kreuze nutzen, ist es doch egal. Wir haben auch DaBomb Sachen
> Die Griffe waren einfach zu günstig bei HiBike


 
Genau! 

Es muß haltbar und bezahlbar sein.

Genauso, wie mein neuer Sattel für die Arbeitswegschwuchtel: paßt super, war zu bezahlen und die Marke ist mir Wurscht (ich habe 4 Stück ausprobiert): 



 




Gruß Mav


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2009)

coole Bilder iggi


----------



## maverick65 (15. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so...
> Bilder...


 
Nicht schlecht und auch gleich bewertet (macht ja sonst kein Schwein). 


Gruß Mav


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht und auch gleich bewertet (macht ja sonst kein Schwein).
> 
> 
> Gruß Mav





heute abend gibts weitere


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2009)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> heute abend gibts weitere



Jupp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> solange sie keine H.....kreuze nutzen, ist es doch egal.



Sorry, vllt. bin ich da etwas empfindlich, aber ich mag diese Art von Werbung nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> heute abend gibts weitere



ich glaub das wetter ist da anderer Meinung


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2009)

2ter Tag mit neuem Brett *hmmmmmmbedenklichmitdemkopfhinundherwackel*

Also, ich bin zu schlecht und zu langsam das Ding ist gemütlich von mir nicht zu fahren und immer nur Vollgas offpist ist mir schon noch zu heftig. Je schneller und steiler dest o besser hebt das Teil  Also nochmal in die Ecke stellen, bis ich mich an so etwas oder auch so etwas heran traue 


Sorry Bikerfreunde aber es gab heute massenhaft Sonne und Schnee  Aber für die nicht Schneesportler habe ich noch ein kleines Bikebildchen aus dem Sommer


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2009)

Nachdem die Sonne heute so geschienen hat, Spechte schon im Wald zu hören sind und mich die Frühlingsgefühle gepackt haben, bin ich doch gleich mal zur Tat geschritten. Bike geputzt, Schaltung in Ordnung gebracht, nix geht über WD 40 , und 'ne kleine Probefahrt gemacht.  Goil!!!!
Fährt wieder wie 'ne Eins.


@Igg und Seb

Wenn ich Eure Bilder so sehe, bekomme ich auch wieder Bock mal im Taunus zu fahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2009)

das sind aber doch fast alles Lenzhahner Bilder


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das sind aber doch fast alles Lenzhahner Bilder



und wo liegt Lenzhahn...????
 im TAUNUS


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das sind aber doch fast alles Lenzhahner Bilder





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und wo liegt Lenzhahn...????
> im TAUNUS



Ich mein ja auch bei dem Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte immer Lenzhahn liegt hinter dem Taunus


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Lenzhahn liegt hinter dem Taunus



tz....mittendrin


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Lenzhahn liegt hinter dem Taunus



Lenzenhahn gibts eigentlich gar nicht...da ist das ende der welt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lenzenhahn gibts eigentlich gar nicht...da ist das ende der welt...



nöööö Lenz*en*hahn gibts net bzw es kann gut sein das es das ende der welt ist....

WIR jedoch wohnen in Lenzhahn...
man möge bitte die feinheiten beachten 

bin weg
gn8


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2009)

Lenzhahn? das gibts doch schon gar nicht


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2009)

Noch nicht mal einen ordentlichen Namen hinbekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Stefan


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2009)

gute nacht an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht John Boy


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2009)

moin

was war denn da in fbh los heut nacht 
verkehrsstillstand durch schneemann 
leute leute, pennen sollt ihr doch auf nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2009)

am popo schnee : davon gibts mal wieder zur freude einiger reichlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen 



caroka schrieb:


> Gute Nacht John Boy



 



wissefux schrieb:


> was war denn da in fbh los heut nacht
> verkehrsstillstand durch schneemann
> leute leute, pennen sollt ihr doch auf nacht



 Keine Ahnung (Was Du meinst) 



wissefux schrieb:


> am popo schnee : davon gibts mal wieder zur freude einiger reichlich



 Leider - Ich werf mal die Webasto an


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 
Mal wieder die entscheidende Frage am Morgen 2 Rad oder Chauffeur Dienst


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2009)

*SCHNEE*


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> Mal wieder die entscheidende Frage am Morgen 2 Rad oder Chauffeur Dienst



Habe mich so eben für den grossen roten Wagen entschieden  war mir irgendwie zu kalt und die Aussicht auf den Nachmittag nicht so dolle .... Bin weich geworden 

Heute Nachmittag soll wieder Schneefall einsetzen, Morgen soll es nochmals ergiebig schneien bevor es am Mittwoch wieder kurzzeitig schön werden soll. Den Rest der Woche wieder eher unbeständig.....
Also mal den Mittwoch für einen Tag im Schnee anpeilen  wenn es der Sponsor zulässt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

... und ab heute Mittag gibt's dann

*Regen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2009)

Das gibt aber eine schöne Matschepampe


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Und ab heute mittag gibt's dann
> 
> *regen*



*pah!*


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ab heute Mittag gibt's dann
> 
> *Regen*



aber nicht im Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber nicht im Taunus



... bis in den Höhen meines Fürstenturm, der Rest ist mir zur Zeit egal


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bis in den Höhen meines Fürstenturm, der Rest ist mir zur Zeit egal



Euer durchlocht fährt also nur noch um sein Haus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Euer durchlocht fährt also nur noch um sein Haus



Biken tut er derzeit sogar nur im Haus  

Seiner ehrwürdigen Durchlauchtigkeit geht es daher eher um die Strasen- als um die Trail-Verhältnisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> was war denn da in fbh los heut nacht
> verkehrsstillstand durch schneemann
> leute leute, pennen sollt ihr doch auf nacht



Jetzt verstehe ich, was Du meinst:



			
				HR3 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Fischbach im Main-Taunus-Kreis haben Unbekannte einen großen Schneemann in seine Einzelteile zerlegt und die hartgefrorenen Schneekugeln mit einem Durchmesser von bis zu einem Meter auf die Straße gerollt und sie damit vollständig blockiert. Die Schneemassen wurden von der Polizei mit Schaufeln und Besen von der Straße geräumt. Den oder die Täter erwarte nach Polizeiangaben nun ein Verfahren wegen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr.


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Biken tut er derzeit sogar nur im Haus
> 
> )



Kann ich verstehen   da ist man auch viel näher am Rheumadeckchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen   da ist man auch viel näher am Rheumadeckchen



*Pah ! ! ! *


 

Mal Spass beseite: Ich mag Schnee und Kälte wirklich nicht und Ich habe überhaupt kein Interesse an Wintersport


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

Ausser Eishockey hatte ich mit dem Winter auch nix am Hut  aber Board'n ist einfach nur geil


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich, was Du meinst:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

... als Kind bin ich ganz gerne Schlittengefahren, später habe ich das selbst das dann nur noch aus pädagogischen Gründen mit meinem Filius gemacht 

Ich mag die Kälte und die Nässe einfach nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

Interessant!


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

Wahltho  ich will dich ja  nicht ärgern  aber hier schneit es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

... in FFM schneit es auch noch


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in FFM schneit es auch noch



....und in langen auch, sogar recht doll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

eigentlich hätte ich ja bock auf den Feldi zu gehen  aber springen ohne 2 Person ist recht gefährlich


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> eigentlich hätte ich ja bock auf den Feldi zu gehen  aber springen ohne 2 Person ist recht gefährlich



mit board oder bike?


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2009)

nun kriegt euch mal wieder ein ....


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

Wer denkt denn bitte in diesen tagen an BIKE wenn es um den Feldi geht 


obwohl  geht ja schon http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/7334147_b4zZp#472459659_AEeYG


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> obwohl  geht ja schon http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/7334147_b4zZp#472459659_AEeYG



ist ein geiles vid....aber letztens erst eins mit harald und diese woche schon wieder eins...das wird langsam zuviel harald...aber respekt wirklich sehr professionell gemacht ja und das der harald fahrn kann weiß man ja 

und wo springst du da?


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer denkt denn bitte in diesen tagen an BIKE wenn es um den Feldi geht



na ich ! war nämlich gestern zum 1. mal dieses jahr mit dem bike oben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ich ! war nämlich gestern zum 1. mal dieses jahr mit dem bike oben



 Respekt


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist ein geiles vid....aber letztens erst eins mit harald und diese woche schon wieder eins...das wird langsam zuviel harald...aber respekt wirklich sehr professionell gemacht ja und das der harald fahrn kann weiß man ja
> 
> und wo springst du da?



Auf der alten Skipiste gibt es eine ganz nette Stelle ca. 50 m unterhalb der Pistenteilung


----------



## wondermike (16. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ich ! war nämlich gestern zum 1. mal dieses jahr mit dem bike oben



Ich wollte ja gestern eigentlich auch mal wieder in den Wald. Aber da ich nach der Tour vom Samstag ziemlich platt war, hat leider das Sofa gewonnen. 

Aber mir hängt der Winter auch gründlich zum Hals raus. Langsam könnte es doch mal ein bisschen Frühling werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber mir hängt der Winter auch gründlich zum Hals raus. Langsam könnte es doch mal ein bisschen Frühling werden.



Schau mal in den Kalender  vor Ende März brauch das hier nicht warm zu werden


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2009)

so nun ist der Schnee auch hier  soll bis Morgen 1/2 m werden ..... wahrscheinlich jedoch nicht in Zürich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

In FFM taut's jetzt


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

ach so ein 1/2 m im Taunus wäre doch auch schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

18 - 20 Grad, trockene Trails, so ein richtig schöner Vorfrühling


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so nun ist der Schnee auch hier  soll bis Morgen 1/2 m werden ..... wahrscheinlich jedoch nicht in Zürich



dann pass bloß am mittwoch auf dich auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2009)

moin moin!



Hopi schrieb:


> aber Board'n ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer denkt denn bitte in diesen tagen an BIKE wenn es um den Feldi geht



na ich  nur meine Bronchien zur Zeit leider nicht


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

Siehste Wahltho  crazy ist auch auf das Board gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

Schön für Ihn


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2009)

wir sind toll 

*Solaranlage auf Dach spart 13 Tonnen CO2*

Der Bau der Solaranlage auf dem Bürogebäude Uetlihof der Credit Suisse ist ein weiteres Projekt der jungen Energie-Agenten. Der Uetlihof mit seiner naturnahen Umgebungs-, Dach- und Fassadenbegrünung ist seit 1998 als Naturpark zertifiziert und nun um die Solaranlage ergänzt worden. Die Installation der Photovoltaikanlage, welche Solarenergie direkt in elektrische Energie umwandeln kann, wurde von den Jugendlichen unter Anleitung von Fachkräften der Firma BE Netz AG ausgeführt. Die Finanzierung sowie der Betrieb der Anlage wurden von der Genossenschaft Solarspar übernommen. Mit der neuen Photovoltaikanlage können jährlich rund 62'000 kWh Strom erzeugt und direkt in das öffentliche Stromnetz eingespeist werden. Dies entspricht dem Strom-Bedarf von fünf bis sechs Haushalten. Gleichzeitig können so rund 13 Tonnen CO2 pro Jahr eingespart werden, was einem aktiven Beitrag zum Klimaschutz gleichkommt.


----------



## maverick65 (16. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *SCHNEE*


 


*Schnauze! *Du mußt ja nicht um 5 zur Arbeit radeln. 
Aber wenn das bis zum Wochenende hält, werde ich wohl doch noch die Ski rausholen. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> [
> Aber wenn das bis zum Wochenende hält, werde ich wohl doch noch die Ski rausholen.
> 
> Gruß Mav



Feldberg?

dann geh aber früh sonst sind zu viele Rodler dort


----------



## maverick65 (16. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Feldberg?
> 
> dann geh aber früh sonst sind zu viele Rodler dort


 

Ja klar. Danke für den Tip


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> *Schnauze! *Du mußt ja nicht um 5 zur Arbeit radeln.
> Aber wenn das bis zum Wochenende hält, werde ich wohl doch noch die Ski rausholen.
> 
> Gruß Mav



hatte bestimmt ne schöne atmosphäre heut morgen....und glatt wars sicher auch nicht..höchstens schwer zutreten


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2009)

moin iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

N'abend Kinners


----------



## maverick65 (16. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hatte bestimmt ne schöne atmosphäre heut morgen....und glatt wars sicher auch nicht..höchstens schwer zutreten


 
Atmosphäre war ok: jungfräulicher Schnee hat schon was. 
Aber wieso nicht glatt? Wenn ich keine Pieker in den Reifen hätte, würde mich so mancher 4-Rädrige über den Haufen fahren. 
Die Jungs rechnen einfach nicht damit, das bei diesem Wetter jemand schnell bergab  und auch noch sicher fahren kann. Vom möglichen Bremsverhalten ganz zu schweigen. Ein "unwissender" AK hat mich heute früh gefragt: "Ist das mit einem Fahrrad nicht zu glatt?". Ich habe ihm eine kleine Wette vorgeschlagen: wer kommt bei 20Km/h auf festgefahrener Schneedenke zuerst zum Stehen. Rate mal wer gewonnen hat! 

Das mit dem schweren Strampeln nervt schon gewaltig. 


Auf´m Feldi kann von mir aus der Schnee liegen bleiben, aber unterhalb von 400 m doch bitte weg damit. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2009)

hopi schrieb:


> wer denkt denn bitte in diesen tagen an bike wenn es um den feldi geht :d
> ......


ich


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> ich



ich


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2009)

Ihr Perversen


----------



## ratte (16. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr Perversen


Sei doch nicht immer so charmant.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr Perversen



Wir stehen wenigstens dazu und machens nicht heimlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

Genau! - Man muss seine Perversionen ausleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2009)

Ich will auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2009)

Eben beim kramen entdeckt...




da wars wenigstens noch warm genug für ne kurze Hose


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2009)

I am a lone, lonesome rider...  

GN8


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau! - Man muss seine Perversionen ausleben



genau !

wünsche daher einen schönen feuchten morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> wünsche daher einen schönen feuchten morgen



Ich mag's ja gerne warm und feucht,  ...

... aber nicht kalt und feucht


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2009)

Morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2009)

Morgen,

also im Wald war es gerade feucht und glatt. 

Mir schlägt das Wetter gerade ganz schön auf's Gemüt. 

Mit meinem neuen Wasserkocher schmeckt mein Kaffee nach Kunststoff. 
Mein Bike steht "nagelneu" da und es regnet. 
Soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> ...feucht und glatt.



Feucht und glatt ist auch gut, manchmal sogar empfehlenswert


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Feucht und glatt ist auch gut, manchmal sogar empfehlenswert



gut flutschen muß es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> gut flutschen muß es



... genau Flutsch und rein!

... äh ich meine Flutsch und weg


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2009)

Würde dir ja einen Kaffee anbieten, nur bis der bei dir ist, wird er kalt sein 

Ganz schön schlüpfrig hier heute


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

Kaffee gibts hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ganz schön schlüpfrig hier heute



Stimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Würde dir ja einen Kaffee anbieten, nur bis der bei dir ist, wird er kalt sein



Bloss nicht noch mehr Koffein, ich bin schon total zugedröhnt


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2009)

wäre das nicht etwas für Caro


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

@Iggi: Könntest Du bitte noch auf meine PN antworten?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Könntest Du bitte noch auf meine PN antworten?



oh pardon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

@Wondermike: Du hast mir auch noch nicht geantwortet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Könntest Du bitte noch auf meine PN antworten?





wahltho schrieb:


> @Wondermike: Du hast mir auch noch nicht geantwortet



tja, hättest du den richtigen ne pn geschickt, hättest du schon antworten


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

von wegen die sterne besitzen

hier kann man sie kaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

Warum besitzen? - Hinfliegen wäre doch viel interessanter...

... Sterne sehen daher i.d.R. eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2009)

klasse...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

... was denn?


----------



## Basscommander (17. Februar 2009)

Servus!

ich möchte auch hier nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen:







Wäre schön auch aus dem frankfurter Raum Leute anzutreffen!

Bis dann!

Grüße!
Der Mo

ps.: Dazu passen folgender Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=353146&page=11


...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2009)

Unglaublich  muss wohl mal meinen Sternenclaim abstecken


----------



## Basscommander (17. Februar 2009)

Nicht vom (neuen) Thema ablenken jetzte!!!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2009)

Achja denke mal im "Freireiter" Fred passt es auch noch  gut hinein. 

War noch nie an diese ominösen Rinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (17. Februar 2009)

dann wirds erstens mal Zeit, weil man da auch sehr schön CC fahren kann und im Freireiter Fred isses auch schon drin


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

nochmal wegen der rinne

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5600533&postcount=979


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2009)

so ich geh mal
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

Gn8 Iggi


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War noch nie an diese ominösen Rinne



dann wirds aber echt zeit....bei deinem nächsten besuch im Rhein Main biet muß die wissenslücke aber geschlossen werden...die gefällt dir sicher gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Familie Wahltho  wer macht den heute das Licht aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2009)

Ich war auch noch nie an der Rinne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2009)

Das Licht macht natürlich der Letzte aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2009)

Wer fährt denn zur Rinne am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2009)

Ich nicht 

aber das war ja wohl schon bekannt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2009)

ja war bekannt 

ich gehe auch mal schlafen


----------



## ratte (18. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Familie Wahltho  wer macht den heute das Licht aus


Ich sag dem Hopi, er soll dran denken. 

Zum Thema Rinne: 
Termin ist schon vorgemerkt.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2009)

na dann kann ich ja ins Bett 

Gute Nacht Hopi


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2009)

So in 30 min. ist hier Schicht


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2009)

dann machen wir das licht mal wieder an ...

moin


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen in den großen Kanton


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2009)

Moin, MOin 

Zum Thema Licht: Heute Morgen ist schon ein heller Streifen am Horizont zu sehen


----------



## caroka (18. Februar 2009)

Moin moin,

was für ein Wetterchen. 

Wer hat denn heute Nacht das Licht aus gemacht?
Hopi hat es doch bestimmt vergessen.  Oder hast Du ihn nochmal daran erinnert Ratte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> was für ein Wetterchen.



Stimmt - Schon nicht schlecht, nur 20 Grad wärmer könnte es sein


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> was für ein Wetterchen.



wetter ist irgendwie immer. da kannste nix, aber auch wirklich gar nix gegen machen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ja war bekannt
> 
> ich gehe auch mal schlafen



ich...aber nicht diesen sondern nächsten sonntag 01.03.

tragt euch doch ein ...das motiviert sicher noch mehr mitzufahren
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7919


----------



## ratte (18. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> was für ein Wetterchen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab's ihm gesagt, als ich ins Bett bin. 

Apropos Licht,
ich werde meinem vierrädrigen Untersatz jetzt mal ein neues für Vorne besorgen.

Ach ja,
guten Morgen liebe Plauscherinnen und Plauscher.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2009)

moin moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2009)

Guude Crazy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2009)

so früh schon wach


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> was für ein Wetterchen.
> 
> ...


 


ratte schrieb:


> Ich hab's ihm gesagt, als ich ins Bett bin.
> 
> Apropos Licht,
> ich werde meinem vierrädrigen Untersatz jetzt mal ein neues für Vorne besorgen.
> ...


 
Ich denke mal, er hats ausgemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2009)

... wenn nicht ist es wahrscheinlich 'eh schon eine Energiesparlampe und daher nicht so schlimm 

Ausserdem wird es, sofern es noch ein oder zwei Winter wie diesen gibt, bald die ersten Stimmen, die eine neue Eiszeit prognostizieren, geben. Dann werden wahrscheinlich Fördergelder für den Kauf von CO2-Schleudern und Glühbirnen diskutiert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so früh schon wach



Schon Zuhause zwischengelandet zum Essen fassen um denn wieder loszuziehen und meiner Pflichten nach zu kommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn nicht ist es wahrscheinlich 'eh schon eine Energiesparlampe und daher nicht so schlimm
> 
> Ausserdem wird es, sofern es noch ein oder zwei Winter wie diesen gibt, bald die ersten Stimmen, die eine neue Eiszeit prognostizieren, geben. Dann werden wahrscheinlich Fördergelder für den Kauf von CO2-Schleudern und Glühbirnen diskutiert.



im Winter zu kalt, im Sommer zu warm...ist doch jedes Jahr das Gleiche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich mich wärend meiner (ziemlich langen) Sommerferien produktiv aufhalten könnte und auch noch Geld dafür bekomme? 
Ausgebildeter Industriemechaniker, wäre nett wenn sich jemand der jemanden kennt mal an selbigen wendet oder mir Kontaktdaten vermittelt


----------



## wondermike (18. Februar 2009)

Hm. Auf was für Ideen unsere Schweizer Nachbarn mal wieder kommen... 

Ob das auch für Mountainbiker gilt?

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-39646-7.html#backToArticle=607257


----------



## ratte (18. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ausserdem wird es, sofern es noch ein oder zwei Winter wie diesen gibt, bald die ersten Stimmen, die eine neue Eiszeit prognostizieren, geben. Dann werden wahrscheinlich Fördergelder für den Kauf von CO2-Schleudern und Glühbirnen diskutiert.





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> im Winter zu kalt, im Sommer zu warm...ist doch jedes Jahr das Gleiche


Naja, auf jede Hitzeperiode folgt eine Eiszeit. Und die kalten Temperaturen im Moment sind doch nur Ausnahmen, wogegen jeder heiße Tag im Sommer eine Bestätigung der im Moment etabliertesten Theorie ist. 

Energiesparbirnen? Was ist das.
Ab und an geht hier mal eine Halogenbirne kaputt, aber davon hatte ich vor Jahren mal einen Vorrat angelegt. Und die letzten Standardglühbirnen wollen auch seit Jahren nicht den Geist aufgeben.
Okay, nachdem ich das hier jetzt geschrieben habe, werde ich wohl jetzt mit einem erhöhten Ausfallrisiko rechnen müssen. Ist doch immer so.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen, der Hopi hat vergessen das Licht im Kühlschrank auszumachen 

Achja, .... <gelöscht>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> ....wogegen jeder heiße Tag im Sommer eine Bestätigung der im Moment etabliertesten Theorie ist.



Interessanterweise sind anscheinend im Durchschnitt der letzten Jahren die Wintertemperaturen doppelt so stark gestiegen, wie die Sommertemperaturen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2009)

Alle nicht Wintersportler können dies ubergehen  alle die dem WS fröhnen und auch dort eher die Natur bevorzugen und weniger die vollen Pisten, nochmal ein kurzer Excours zur Sicherheit beim winterlichen Freeriden. Achja, Bäume schützen nicht vor Lawinenabgängen, und wann ist ein Hang vielbefahren? Am Montag ist ein 8 jähriger Junge im Tiefschnee ums Leben gekommen, einfach so ohne Einwirkung einer Lawine ......



Jeder Skifahrer oder Snowboarder, der den gesicherten Skiraum verlässt, muss bei Abgang einer Lawine damit rechnen verschüttet zu werden.
Damit die Ortungsmöglichkeit in jedem Fall gegeben ist muss das Ortungssystem unabhängig von einer Mitwirkung des Betroffenen ständig in Funktion sein und in allen Fällen anzeigen. *Dies ist nur mit den LVS-Geräten und mit den Recco-Reflektoren möglich.*
Wenn das Lawinenopfer selbst die eigene Verschüttung verhindern kann, sind rund 90% Todesfallrisiko ausgeschaltet.
*Nur mit dem ABS-Lawinenairbag kann man selbst die eigene Verschüttung verhindern.*
Jeder Betroffene muss auch Kameradenhelfer sein können, so wie jeder Helfer auch Lawinenopfer sein kann. *Deshalb ist das Mitführen der Bergegeräte Schaufel und Sonde wichtig.*










Prioritäten:





*Abläufe --> Aktionen & Ausrüstung*

Lawine vermeiden --> Ausbildung, professionelle Führung, defensives Verhalten
Selbst die eigene Verschüttung verhindern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--> Konsequente Verwendung des ABS-Lawinenairbags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Permanente, sichere Ortungsmöglichkeit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--> LVS-Gerät, Recco  Reflektoren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kameradenhilfe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--> Bergegeräte, Schaufel und Sonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelle: http://www.abs-airbag.com/faq.php?chid=1203&m=3&sid=eab44823fdbaab8ac2370b016ea48289#resuemee


----------



## ratte (18. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...anscheinend...


Das ist mein Problem mit den ganzen Studien. Die eine beweist dies, die andere beweist jenes. Viele sind so ausgelegt, dass sie das zeigen, was sie sollen und für jede Ausnahme gibt es eine Begründung. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht, dass die Studien falsch sind, aber man geht oft mit einer bestimmten Erwartungshaltung rein.
Ich gebe zu, dass ich mir bisher auch nicht die Mühe gemacht habe, irgendeiner Studie bezüglich Klimaerwärmung, Feinstaub etc. mal habhaft zu werden (falls die Quellen überhaupt frei zugänglich sind), um die einbezogenen Faktoren auch einmal zu sehen. Letztendlich ist doch (leider) nur noch entscheidend, was die Politiker draus machen.

So, und nun geht's auf in den Schneeeeeee.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Das ist mein Problem mit den ganzen Studien. Die eine beweist dies, die andere beweist jenes. Viele sind so ausgelegt, dass sie das zeigen, was sie sollen und für jede Ausnahme gibt es eine Begründung. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht, dass die Studien falsch sind, aber man geht oft mit einer bestimmten Erwartungshaltung rein.
> Ich gebe zu, dass ich mir bisher auch nicht die Mühe gemacht habe, irgendeiner Studie bezüglich Klimaerwärmung, Feinstaub etc. mal habhaft zu werden (falls die Quellen überhaupt frei zugänglich sind), um die einbezogenen Faktoren auch einmal zu sehen. Letztendlich ist doch (leider) nur noch entscheidend, was die Politiker draus machen



 Genau - Ganz meine Meinung 

Interessanterweise sind eine Reihe der Wissenschaftler, die damals maßgeblich das Klimaprotokoll von Kyoto gefordert und unterstützt haben, inzwischen von Ihrer damaligen Meinung abgerückt


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2009)

Das ist halt alles nicht so einfach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist halt alles nicht so einfach



 Genau


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2009)

Mal wiedr MTB related stuff 

Diese [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Fundamentals-Mountain-Bike-Technique-DVD/dp/B000F9LMT4"]DVD[/ame] habe ich von einem Kollegen bekommen  Fand das ganze recht interressant. Es besteht aus einem Fahrtechnik und einem Schraubertechnikpart. Es wird nichts umwerfend neues bekannt gegeben und die meisten hier kennen alles  Jedoch ist es eine gute Zusammenfassung für Newbies und noch nicht Experten 

DVD: Fundamentals Mountain Bike Technique DVD


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2009)

N'abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2009)

... Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2009)

gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2009)

Salute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2009)

Ave Caesar morituri te salutant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2009)

alles gute zum Geburtstag seb und noch viele sturzfreie touren!!!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2009)

Alles gute Seb


----------



## wondermike (19. Februar 2009)

Da schließe ich mich mal an:


























*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!*


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2009)

auch von mir alles gute


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2009)

ja ja..auch von mir ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2009)

... von mir dann auch ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja mal ein lahmer Haufen heute  Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal als junge 25 jährige Neubikerin im Taunus ausgeben 

http://www.wilfo.com/blog/archives/bikerin.jpg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein lahmer Haufen heute  Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal als junge 25 jährige Neubikerin im Taunus ausgeben



... solche Effekte hatten wir hier doch schon, z.b. als die Radde hier aufgetaucht ist 


... bevor sie dann dem Rattenfänger zum Opfer viel


----------



## Maggo (19. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alles gute zum Geburtstag seb und noch viele sturzfreie touren!!!





mzaskar schrieb:


> Alles gute Seb





wondermike schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich mal an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wissefux schrieb:


> auch von mir alles gute





Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja ja..auch von mir ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... von mir dann auch ...



...dem schließe ich mich wohlwollend an. lass es dir gut gehn und genieß deine zeit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2009)

Danke Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (19. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bevor sie dann dem Rattenfänger zum Opfer viel



Schon wahr. Aber insgesamt lässt die Versorgung mit (echten) 25-jährigen Neubikerinnen doch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2009)

Da habt ihr eine


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2009)

ne 18/19 jährige wäre auch was....


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ne 18/19 jährige wäre auch was....



ach hör doch auf mit dem jungen gemüse


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2009)

..... stimmt die quietschen noch, wenn man sie anfasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2009)

... Ihr alten lüsternen Böcke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Ihr alten lüsternen Böcke




Sorry, ich meinte natürlich "*Wir* alten lüsternen Böcke  "


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, ich meinte natürlich "*Wir* alten lüsternen Böcke  "



Wir jungen "Böcke" haben auch hin und wieder gelüste


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wir jungen "Böcke" haben auch hin und wieder gelüste



jetzt halt dich mal zurück, wenigstens an deinem geburtstag 

@wahltho : wo hast du noch gleich deine klappsäge her (sorry, muß grade mal das thema wechseln ) ?
ich dachte, man spaziert einfach in einen baumarkt, greift ins regal und gut ist ... aber nix da  zwei baumärkte hab ich schon, den rest kann man sich dann wohl auch schenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt halt dich mal zurück, wenigstens an deinem geburtstag
> 
> @wahltho : wo hast du noch gleich deine klappsäge her (sorry, muß grade mal das thema wechseln ) ?



Die war aus dem I-net 

Kann Dir mal den Link raussuchen


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schon wahr. Aber insgesamt lässt die Versorgung mit (echten) 25-jährigen Neubikerinnen doch zu wünschen übrig.



Ja was sollen die denn hier. Die wollen doch noch formbare, gefügige Kerle. 
Außerdem sind die gleich vom Markt. Noch nicht richtig da und schon weg. Ihr seid da inzwischen zu langsam.


----------



## maverick65 (19. Februar 2009)

Derf ich oooch noch? Gratulieren?!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! !!!



 Nich zuviel feiern: , 


sonst 




Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (19. Februar 2009)

Lugxx hat Schuld. Ich bin süchtig: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgDIKlBTMS0&feature=related"]YouTube - die Dardwage - Maulwurf - TV Total - Stefan Raab Rene Marik - Original![/ame]

Gruß Mav


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kann Dir mal den Link raussuchen



mach mal 

ich geh derweil in die heia ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2009)

*bäuerchen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Derf ich oooch noch? Gratulieren?!
> 
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! !!!
> ...




Danke 

Feiern ist schon wieder rum  jetzt gehts schon in die Kiste und morgen wieder fleißig weiter hinter die Schulbank...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2009)

Hier nochmal das Sofavideo 
Klick mich


----------



## Maggo (19. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das Sofavideo
> Klick mich



ups!


----------



## maverick65 (19. Februar 2009)

Dönerstag Abend, um ölf: es schneit! Ich habe 130 (Wochen)Kilometer mit den Pikern auf dem Tacho. Morgen  Spätschicht. Mir brennen schon jetzt die Beine. Morgen holt mich Frauchen von Arbeit ab. 

Die Kurzhaarfrisur sitzt. 


Gruß Mav


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2009)

War ein sehr lustiger Abend und echt schön, sich mal wieder zusehen 

Vielen Dank nochmal an Crazys Mutter für das leckere Essen  

GN8


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das Sofavideo
> Klick mich



Ihr ward noch jung.....


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2009)

jepp...und schön schneien tuts


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jepp...und schön schneien tuts





morsche ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2009)

Moin, moin 

Zum Glück ist das mit dem Schnee nicht mehr sonderlich schlimmer geworden


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Freunde 

Heute ist es soweit die Sponsorenwoche neigt sich dem Ende zu 

Darauf einen kräftigen [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxZy0ZukxVM"]YouTube - The IT Crowd Season 1 Episode 1 Part 1/3 (spa/esp subs)[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr ward noch jung.....



mhm... etwas jünger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2009)

... und Ihr brauchtet das Geld


----------



## wondermike (20. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> War ein sehr lustiger Abend und echt schön, sich mal wieder zusehen
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmal an Crazys Mutter für das leckere Essen



Hat mich auch gefreut, Euch Nasen mal wieder zu sehen... 

Nur die Lasagne hat mich diättechnisch um Monate zurückgeworfen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : wo hast du noch gleich deine klappsäge her (sorry, muß grade mal das thema wechseln ) ?





wahltho schrieb:


> Die war aus dem I-net
> 
> Kann Dir mal den Link raussuchen



Voilá! (Unter Ast- und Baumsägen)


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Voilá! (Unter Ast- und Baumsägen)



merci 

welches modell hast du genommen ? sind die dinger qualitativ in ordnung ? arretiert die säge in ausgeklappten und geschlossenem zustand ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> welches modell hast du genommen ?



ALOR 300 Aluminist Black



wissefux schrieb:


> sind die dinger qualitativ in ordnung ? arretiert die säge in ausgeklappten und geschlossenem zustand ?



3 x Ja


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2009)

soo... langes wochenende....


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2009)

Ein Pärchen beim Sex. Die Frau fängt an zu stöhnen: "Ja, mehr, gib's mir. Beschimpf' mich! Sag mir dreckige Sachen!" Darauf der Mann: "Küche, Bad, Wohnzimmer..."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2009)

Wie kastriert man einen Kühlschrank?







Tür auf, Eier raus, Tür zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2009)

Sie: "Liebling, im Büro haben sie heute gesagt, dass ich wunderschöne Beine habe!" Darauf er: "Mmh, aber von deinem fetten Arsch haben sie nichts gesagt?" Sie: "Nein, von dir war nicht die Rede."


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2009)

moin moin! Langes Wochenende und heute kommt mein Schatz von der Skifahrt zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2009)

... na dann viel Spass


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin! Langes Wochenende und heute kommt mein Schatz von der Skifahrt zurück



...küche, bad, wohnzimmer....




...bike...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2009)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...küche, bad, wohnzimmer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Sau! Was denkst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du Sau! Was denkst du denn?



was denn???
 das sind 4 begriffe..... was ihr da reininterpretiert ist eure sache


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2009)

Wo wir grad bei Witzen sind 

Peter wollte Sex mit einer Kollegin aus
seinem Büro, sie allerdings hatte
bereits einen Freund.
Eines Tages war Peter so frustriert, daß er
direkt zu ihr ging und zu ihr
sagte: "Ich gebe dir 100 Euro wenn du
Liebe mit mir machst!"
Die Kollegin sagte "Nein!"

Daraufhin antwortete Peter: "Ich bin
sehr schnell, ich werfe das Geld auf
den Boden, du buegst dich um das Geld
aufzuheben und schon bin ich fertig!"
Sie dachte an die 100 Euro und sagte
daraufhin: "Ich werde meinen Freund
fragen."

Sie ging ans Telefon, rief ihren Freund an
und erzählte ihm die Geschichte.
Ihr Freund sagte zu ihr: "Verlange 200
Euro, hebe das Geld sofort auf, er
bekommt in dieser Zeit nicht mal seine Hose
auf und du hast die Kohle."

Sie sagte: "Gut, das ist ein guter
Deal,
ich sage es meinem Kollegen."
Eine halbe Stunde verging, der Freund
wartete
ungeduldig auf den Rückruf
seiner Freundin.
Nach 45 Minuten kam der ersehnte Rückruf und
er fragte sie: "Was ist
passiert!?!"

"Der Drecksack hat 50 Cent-Stücke
geworfen."


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2009)

Den hier finde ich einfach nur zum brüllen 

Die Lehrerin einer 6. Klasse fragte die
Schüler: \"Welcher Körperteil des
Menschen vergrößert sich bei Stimulation um
das10fache seiner Größe?\" Keiner
antwortete, bis Kati ärgerlich sagte:
\"Sie sollten Sechstklässler nicht so
eine Frage stellen. Ich werde das meinen
Eltern erzählen, die sich dann mal mit dem
Schuldirektor unterhalten, und der wird Sie
dann feuern.\" Die Lehrerin ignorierte
sie und fragte erneut: \"Welcher
Körperteil des Menschen vergrößert sich bei
Stimulation um Das 10fache seiner
Größe?\" Klein Katis Kinnlade fiel
herunter. Dann sagte sie zu den anderen
Mitschülern um sich herum: \"Die wird
mächtigen Ärger kriegen.\" Die Lehrerin
ignoriert sie weiter und fragt die Klasse:
\"Weiß es jemand?\" Letztendlich
steht Klaus auf, schaut sich nervös um und
sagt: \"Das Körperteil, das bei
Stimulation auf das 10fache seiner Größe
bekommt, ist die Pupille.\" Die
Lehrerin
lobt ihn und sagt zu Kati: \"Da sind 3
Dinge, die ich dir sagen möchte, junges
Fräulein: Erstens, du hast schmutzige
Gedanken, zweitens, du hast deine
Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht und drittens
wirst
du eines Tages einmal sehr, sehr enttäuscht
sein ...\"


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ALOR 300 Aluminist Black



eine frage hab ich noch :

ist länger wirklich besser


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> eine frage hab ich noch :
> 
> ist länger wirklich besser





.......................

mehr schnittfläche...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> eine frage hab ich noch :
> 
> ist länger wirklich besser



Kommt auf die Dicke an würd ich sagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist länger wirklich besser



Also ich hab immer schon nur lang gehabt, insofern kann ich zu kurz nichts sagen, aber lang geht gut, keine Klagen bisher


----------



## wondermike (20. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> eine frage hab ich noch :
> 
> ist länger wirklich besser



Klar doch! Was für eine Frage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2009)

gn8...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (20. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> eine frage hab ich noch :
> ist länger wirklich besser


 


wondermike schrieb:


> Klar doch! Was für eine Frage.


 
Ich würde sagen, die Antwort hängt zu einem großen Teil davon ab, ob diese Frage einem Mann oder einer Frau gestellt wird!


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die Antwort hängt zu einem großen Teil davon ab, ob diese Frage einem Mann oder einer Frau gestellt wird!



ich schlaf noch mal ne runde drüber 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich schlaf noch mal ne runde drüber



 Und Fux - Zu welchem Ergebnis bist Du gekommen?


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



dito



wahltho schrieb:


> Und Fux - Zu welchem Ergebnis bist Du gekommen?



in der kürze liegt die würze 

tja, bin noch am überlegen. aber da ich ja meist ohne rucksack unterwegs bin, sollte das teil eher kleiner sein. also passend für meine hüfttassche. für die trikottasche sind wohl alle modelle etwas zu lang, oder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> tja, bin noch am überlegen. aber da ich ja meist ohne rucksack unterwegs bin, sollte das teil eher kleiner sein. also passend für meine hüfttassche. für die trikottasche sind wohl alle modelle etwas zu lang, oder



Die passen alle nur in den Rucksack, da ich aber immer einen Rucksack dabei habe, ist das für mich kein Problem 

Ansonsten vllt. dann eher einen Leatherman, damit habe ich auch schon schon auf dem nfh-Trail gearbeitet, schränkt den Einsatzbereich aber natürlich ob der kurzen Klingenlänge ein


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die passen alle nur in den Rucksack ...



mist, verdammter ! hab mal meine hüfttasche vermessen. die ist zwar recht groß, aber da würde von den innenmaßen gerade so das kleinste modell reinpassen 
brauche halt ne säge für zu hause und wollte eigentlich mit so einem klappteil dann zwei fliegen mit einer klappe (passt ja ) erschlagen ...

also fazit der nächtlichen/frühmorgendlichen überlegungen : kürzer ist doch besser  sorry, mädels


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2009)

so, bestellung ist raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich sollte es doch heute nicht regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> also fazit der nächtlichen/frühmorgendlichen überlegungen : kürzer ist doch besser  sorry, mädels



Die Typen mit einem kürzeren "Werkzeug" behaupten ja immer, sie könnten das durch gute Technik ausgleichen. Ist aber eine reine Schutzbehauptung.


----------



## MissQuax (21. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Typen mit einem kürzeren "Werkzeug" behaupten ja immer, sie könnten das durch gute Technik ausgleichen. Ist aber eine reine Schutzbehauptung.


 

*BINGO!*


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Februar 2009)

also NAAAAA BITTE !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also NAAAAA BITTE !



 ALLERDINGS!!!


----------



## MissQuax (21. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also NAAAAA BITTE !


 


wahltho schrieb:


> ALLERDINGS!!!


 

Der S..-Smiley ist also der Zensur zum Opfer gefallen:



MissQuax schrieb:


> *BINGO!*


----------



## maverick65 (21. Februar 2009)

Sonst texten sich hier alle zu??!! Und nun, wenn eine Frau mal was von "Länge" schreibt werden alle rot und haben nix mehr zu sagen?


Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Sonst texten sich hier alle zu??!! Und nun, wenn eine Frau mal was von "Länge" schreibt werden alle rot und haben nix mehr zu sagen?
> 
> 
> Gruß Mav



.. hier standen schon andere sachen...

...denke ich mal...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Februar 2009)

bin mal weg 
gn8 ciao


----------



## wondermike (21. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Sonst texten sich hier alle zu??!! Und nun, wenn eine Frau mal was von "Länge" schreibt werden alle rot und haben nix mehr zu sagen?
> 
> 
> Gruß Mav



Sind alle damit beschäftigt, den Bildschirm mit Seife abzuwaschen und 10 Vaterunser zu beten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2009)

N'abend Leute, ich brauche gerade mal etwas Ruhe von Familienfeierlichkeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sind alle damit beschäftigt, den Bildschirm mit Seife abzuwaschen und 10 Vaterunser zu beten.



fertig 
gn8 allen, die heute pennen können


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2009)

und gleich wieder mojeee ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2009)

Moorrrggeeennnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8 allen, die heute pennen können



Erstaunlicherweise habe ich gut geschlafen


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> fertig
> gn8 allen, die heute pennen können



hat nicht geholfen, ich gehöre zu den anderen *gäähn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2009)

moin moin! 

S....chade das wir son Wetterchen haben...


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> S....chade das wir son Wetterchen haben...



Stimmt, doch ich muss sowieso Brunchen gehen. 

Gestern war ich mal Laufen. Das war sehr abenteuerlich, weil spiegelglatt.
An den Wegkreuzungen musste man ganz vorsichtig sein um nicht auszurutschen und einmal habe ich einen Abgang in Wald gemacht, weil ich sonst wahrscheinlich ausgerutscht wäre. Aber ein netter Baum hat mich vor schlimmeren, schmutzige Klamotten, bewahrt. 
So, mein Kaffee wartet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter ist nach wie vor Schicendreck


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2009)

Moin  Iggi


----------



## Hopi (22. Februar 2009)

Auf der A3 ist das Wetter auch bescheiden, kein schnee *schnieffff* aber zum Glück auch wenige Holländer  
Das kleine  Schneebunny  fährt und Hopi ist langweilig


----------



## wondermike (22. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das kleine  Schneebunny  fährt und Hopi ist langweilig



Und da ist so ein Poserphone ja dann sehr praktisch, ne?


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und da ist so ein Poserphone ja dann sehr praktisch, ne?


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das kleine  Schnee***


Es sprach die Pistens***.

Na warte, jetzt kann ich mich wehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und da ist so ein Poserphone ja dann sehr praktisch, ne?



also das E 61 ist wohl alles andere als ein Poserphone


----------



## Zilli (22. Februar 2009)

Tach auch,
heute vormittag habe ich mich kurzfristig aufgerafft, für 2 Std. in die Pedalen zu treten; anbei zwei Moment"aufnahmen"; beide Bilder sind an dem letzten Weg vor der Ticona gemacht (wenn man von der Staustufe Eddersheim über die Brücke der A3  am Mönchhofdreieck zur Startbahn West kommen will). Das erste Bild hat die Blickrichtung Norden (ca. Richtung Feldberg), das zweite Richtung Nordosten (bzw. dem kleinem See im Wald bzw. fortgeführt Richtung Kelsterbach). Die dunklen Haufen im mittleren Teil sind gefällte Bäume, die noch nicht wegtransportiert sind. Sieht schon heftig aus.


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2009)

Hier die Lieblingsbeschäftigung eines Hopi's im Winter: knapp abseits der planierten Pisten im Schnee versinken.
Bilder mit Staubwolken, Board zuoberst und Hopi zuunterst gibt es leider nicht, da er die Kamera hatte.




...und die nächsten beiden Tage gab es noch mehr von der weißen Pracht.  Ist doch viieeel schöner als das Gesuppe hier. 

So, und nun wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Zilli (22. Februar 2009)

Hat von Euch einer einen Ciclomaster CM 8.3AM oder ähnliches mit CicloTour-Software ? 
Den hatte ich für mein Spatzerl gekauft. Die Datenübertragung funzt als solches zw. Tacho, USB-Interface und PC, nur wird die Strecke um verrecken nicht in der Tour-Datenbank angezeigt  (siehe auch hier unter #104+106)


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hat von Euch einer einen Ciclomaster CM 8.3AM oder ähnliches mit CicloTour-Software ?


 Die von Dir beschriebenen Probleme sind bei mir noch nie aufgetaucht. Entsprechende Rohdaten befinden sich auch immer da, wo sie sein sollten, um nach dem Übertragen tauchten alle Touren im Rohdatenfenster auf. Ich habe CicloTour 1.31 zusammen mit einem C436M, also wahrscheinlich vergleichsweise alt.


----------



## wondermike (22. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> also das E 61 ist wohl alles andere als ein Poserphone



Wie? Kein iPhone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie? Kein iPhone?



und mit so einem kommunizierst du noch


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2009)

hab da so ein paar bilder gefunden 


 

 

 




P.S. das Bild in der Küche...das war ne Mahlzeit für 2 Personen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2009)

N'abend 

Ach schau da, KH im Mai Anno 2008


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2009)

26.4.2008 um genau zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2009)

Sobald das Wetter besser wird, müssen wir da mal wieder hin


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sobald das Wetter besser wird, müssen wir da mal wieder hin



LOGO


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Februar 2009)

so... iggi bär geh jetzt in seine höhle 
gn8
ciao


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich sage auch mal GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## publicenemy (23. Februar 2009)

guten morgen ! in 1h 15 min gleich das erste bier ! dann mimm zug ab nach kölle und ins früühhh!
Sieht man jemand von euch da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> guten morgen ! in 1h 15 min gleich das erste bier ! dann mimm zug ab nach kölle und ins früühhh!
> Sieht man jemand von euch da?



guck mal, ob du im richtigen unterforum gelandet bist.....wenn unsereins fasching feiert, dann höchstwahrscheinlich in meenz.


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2009)

oder in fbh !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder in fbh !



Wenn das Du heute zum Zug gehen solltest, triffst Du evtl. A.


----------



## publicenemy (23. Februar 2009)

obendrüber stand : für alles was kein thema hat ^^


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> obendrüber stand : für alles was kein thema hat ^^



recht hast de...das steht auch obendrüber...und deshalb bist de richtig!


ich muß schaffen


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder in fbh !



Odder klaa Paris!

Edit: Ach, des iss ja erst moje.


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> recht hast de...das steht auch obendrüber...und deshalb bist de richtig!
> 
> 
> ich muß schaffen



Ich denk ma die annern hamm "Köln, Bonn un Umgebung" gemeint. Abber falsch iss er hier aach nett.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich muß schaffen



 Genau - Schaff' heute mal so richtig was


----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> g!
> 
> 
> ich muß schaffen



das wäre ja mal was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn das Du heute zum Zug gehen solltest, triffst Du evtl. A.



die wetterlage hält eher davon ab 
mal gucke, wie´s in ein paar stunden aussieht und ob die chefin lust verspürt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mal gucke, wie´s in ein paar stunden aussieht und ob die chefin lust verspürt



... in diesem Fall würdet Ihr dann wohl eher zu Hause bleiben


----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2009)

he Leute das Wetter ist doch OK  wenn man drinnen ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

... genau, es regnet doch derzeit gar nicht


----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2009)

doch  ganz leicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Februar 2009)

heeeeeeeeeeelau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Oh - Ein Jekke


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - Schaff' heute mal so richtig was



bin schon dabei..es gilt ja bis zum abend diverses werkzeug für mackers hinterbau zu drehen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

Was hat denn der Macker, ist er Flügellahm???

Achja KH könnte mich auch mal wieder reizen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin schon dabei..es gilt ja bis zum abend diverses werkzeug für mackers hinterbau zu drehen



Na da hast Du ja wirklich so richtig Stress  

Wenn was sinnvolles dabei ist, was ich noch nicht habe, dann dreh' mir doch gleich eins mit


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

Ich dacht Nicolausis gehen nicht kaputt ..... dann kauf ich mir doch keines wenn ich denn mal gross bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dacht Nicolausis gehen nicht kaputt ..... dann kauf ich mir doch keines wenn ich denn mal gross bin



Auch gut Nicolai will gewartet werden


----------



## phil-j (23. Februar 2009)

hey leute ich bin ganz neu hier im forum deswegen kenn ich mich hier nicht so gut aus und ich hab kein wirklcih passendes forum gefunden deswegen frag ich einfach mal hier was ihr so von dem young talent noton haltet ich möchte mri bald n bike kaufen und ich finde es ganz gut bitte um antworten danke
lg phil


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2009)

habe soeben die säge bekommen 

also ich find die kleine schon riesengroß 
paßt ganz genau in meine hüfttasche 

allerdings arritiert sie nicht im geschlossenen zustand 
wahltho, kannst du dass bei deiner nochmal checken ? nicht, dass ich da ein fehlerhaftes modell erwischt habe ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> allerdings arritiert sie nicht im geschlossenen zustand
> wahltho, kannst du dass bei deiner nochmal checken ? nicht, dass ich da ein fehlerhaftes modell erwischt habe ...



Aus dem Gedächtnis meine ich, dass wäre auch bei mener Säge so


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

Mein Bike hat neue Füsse bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Macker, ist er Flügellahm???
> 
> Achja KH könnte mich auch mal wieder reizen



die lager müssen gewartet werden....



wahltho schrieb:


> Na da hast Du ja wirklich so richtig Stress
> 
> Wenn was sinnvolles dabei ist, was ich noch nicht habe, dann dreh' mir doch gleich eins mit



sicher kommt da was sinnvolles bei raus und besser wie das von nicolai wirds allemal.
das zum lager ein und auspressen ist schon fertig 
jetzt noch das für die achsen....



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dacht Nicolausis gehen nicht kaputt ..... dann kauf ich mir doch keines wenn ich denn mal gross bin



wenn schon ein satz mit ich dachte anfängt...



wahltho schrieb:


> Auch gut Nicolai will gewartet werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sicher kommt da was sinnvolles bei raus und besser wie das von nicolai wirds allemal.
> das zum lager ein und auspressen ist schon fertig
> jetzt noch das für die achsen....



Na dann mach mir mal wie gesagt gleich einen Satz mit


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann mach mir mal wie gesagt gleich einen Satz mit





was ist denn jetzt besser....gleitlager oder nadellager...die gleitlager lassen sich vielleicht für nen guten preis direkt vom hersteller beziehen, müßte halt ne größere menge sein....

ich tendiere im mom zu den gleitlagern weil die sicher die achsen nicht beschädigen, nadellager laufen auf den achsen ein und beschädigen sie.


...und wenn die gleitlager günstig zu beziehen sind kann man sie ja öfters wechseln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

... ich würde wie gesagt mal mit Nicolai sprechen, warum sie beim FR nur Nadellager verbauen und beim CC an zwei Stellen Gleitlager aus Nylon 

Ich bin kein Maschinenbauer, aber würde mal davon ausgehen, dass Gleitlager zwar vllt. wartungsärmer sind, aber Nadellager eben belastbarer, oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich würde wie gesagt mal mit Nicolai sprechen, warum sie beim FR nur Nadellager verbauen und beim CC an zwei Stellen Gleitlager aus Nylon
> 
> Ich bin kein Maschinenbauer, aber würde mal davon ausgehen, dass Gleitlager zwar vllt. wartungsärmer sind, aber Nadellager eben belastbarer, oder?



werd ich machen...gleich nach dem mittag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> werd ich machen...gleich nach dem mittag



Wäre schön, wenn Du berichten würdest

Ich habe mir das ja auch nur zusammengereimt, indem ich die Lagersätze für das CC und das FR verglichen und dabei festgestellt habe, dass beim CC zumindest zwei Lager Nylongleitlager sind, wohingegen beim FR nur Nadellager verbaut werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

Vincent sagt gleitlager sind funktioneller als die nadellager...
nadelager werden von den kunden...wie sagt er...aus psychologischen gesichtspunkten gewählt..beide lager müssen gewartete werden...sprich reinigen und nadellager auch noch fetten

ich hab gleitlager bestellt plus schwingenachse und dämpferbuchsen....140 doppelmark


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nadelager werden von den kunden...wie sagt er...aus psychologischen gesichtspunkten gewählt..



 Sehr interessant  Sowohl mein FR als auch mein CC wurden mit Nadellagern geliefern und die Ersatzlagersätze waren auch (ungefragt) Nadellagersätze (bis auf die zwei Ausnahmen beim CC)

Ich erinnere mich jetzt über das Thema auch mal mit dem Zweiradmechanikermeister meines Vertrauens geredet zu haben und ich glaube er meinte, dass Nadellager im Ansprechverhalten sensibler seien, als Gleitlager, was gerade im Federungsbereich von Vorteil sei 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich hab gleitlager bestellt plus schwingenachse und dämpferbuchsen....140 doppelmark



Wer AMG oder Porsche fährt, sollte über AMG/Porsche Werkstattpreise nicht jammern 

Man könnte ja mal überlegen, sich die Lager und die Achsen vllt. woanders zu besorgen oder aber selbst zu basteln, vllt. die Lager aus Sinterrohren


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr interessant  Sowohl mein FR als auch mein CC wurden mit Nadellagern geliefern und die Ersatzlagersätze waren auch (ungefragt) Nadellagersätze (bis auf die zwei Ausnahmen beim CC)
> 
> Ich erinnere mich jetzt über das Thema auch mal mit dem Zweiradmechanikermeister meines Vertrauens geredet zu haben und ich glauber er meinte, dass Nadellager im Ansprechverhalten sensibler seien, als Gleitlager
> 
> ...



hab schon kontakt mit dem produzenten (igus) der lager....dürfte sich dabei um die iglidur x serie handel, gleitscheiben hab ich schon gefunden....das zum HK1512 kompatible gleitlager hab ich noch nicht, ist aber schon angefragt...mal schauen was rauskommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab schon kontakt mit dem produzenten (igus) der lager....dürfte sich dabei um die iglidur x seirie handel, gleitscheiben hab ich schon gefunden....das zum HK1512 kompatible gleitlager hab ich noch nicht, ist aber schon angefragt...mal schauen was rauskommt



 Super!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

HK1512 als nadellager kann man übrigens  recht günstig direkt bei SKF oder FAG kaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HK1512 als nadellager kann man übrigens  recht günstig direkt bei SKF oder FAG kaufen



... die IGUS-Scheiben hast Du ja schon ausfindig gemacht, dann bliebe noch die Beschaffung der Achsen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die IGUS-Scheiben hast Du ja schon ausfindig gemacht, dann bliebe noch die Beschaffung der Achsen



ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher..aber die in meinem verbaute achse macht den eindruck von titan....ist ziemlich leicht das ding....na dem vorbesitzer ists zuzutrauen....

vicent hatte auch gesagt das sie, aus den schon genannten psycho grüden, die räder mit nadellagern ausgeliefert haben

wg. der ebschaffung, es gibt auch noch diverses an den umlenkhebeln...


interessant ist das eine einzelne igus scheibe knappe 5 euro kostet, ab 25 stk rutscht der preis unter 2 eus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vicent hatte auch gesagt das sie, aus den schon genannten psycho grüden, die räder mit nadellagern ausgeliefert haben



Gemäss den Aussagen meines Zweiradmechanikermeisters vllt. nicht nur Psycho


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

gemäß vincent ist gleitlager die bessere alternative...

lager ein- und ausbauwerkzeug ist zweimal fertig

morgen gehts ans achs ein- und ausbauwerkzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (23. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> habe soeben die säge bekommen



Na dann viel Spaß mit Deinem kurzen Werkzeug...


----------



## wondermike (23. Februar 2009)

phil-j schrieb:


> hey leute ich bin ganz neu hier im forum deswegen kenn ich mich hier nicht so gut aus und ich hab kein wirklcih passendes forum gefunden deswegen frag ich einfach mal hier was ihr so von dem young talent noton haltet ich möchte mri bald n bike kaufen und ich finde es ganz gut bitte um antworten danke
> lg phil



Versuch's doch mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=154


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lager ein- und ausbauwerkzeug ist zweimal fertig



 Super - Kriegst auch ein Küsschen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

die ersten fotos 




ist zweimal das gleiche tool, das für die gleitlager


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Super - Kriegst auch ein Küsschen


 
weiss A. das schon


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> weiss A. das schon



ist mir wurscht....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> weiss A. das schon







Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist mir wurscht....



Mir auch


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß mit Deinem kurzen Werkzeug...



die technik ist entscheidend 
und bei diesem werkzeug muß ich wohl noch üben, da es auf zug und nicht auf druck funktioniert


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

hab einmal mim wahltho seinem gesägt, als wir den freireiter freigelegt hatten

leck...da kommst ganz schön in schwitzen...

wenn man zu zweit ist geht auch die hier:




aber am allerbesten geht die:




wie hat der fux schon richtig erkannt, die technik ist entscheidend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

RitscheRatsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (23. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> die technik ist entscheidend



Schon klar, schon klar.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

nochmal gleitlager vs. nadellager


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

Interessant, werde ich auch mal in Erwägung ziehen, wenn ich den Ersatz fürs CC und FR im Keller "aufgebraucht" habe 

Dann könnte man aber vllt. auch über selbstgefertigte Sintergleitlager nachdenken


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig. Eine Frage wird gestellt und der Schrei nach Aufklärung macht sich breit. Der Hersteller erklärt warum er das Problem so und nicht so gelöst hat und schwupps die Forengemeinde springt an und alle glauben es besser zu wissen  

so GN8 muss in die Pofe  oder wie der Schweizer sagt ins Nescht


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2009)

ja so ist es...aber wer kann jetzt sagen was wirklich das bessere ist

wer gleitlager einsetzt sagt die sind besser
und wer nadellager einsetzt sagt die sind besser

man könnte sagen was besser ist hängt vom bikehersteller ab


----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2009)

tach kinners


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

Gleiten ist immer gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

... na Du setzt ja jetzt wieder Gleitlager ein und in meinen Heliussen sind Nadellager, da kann man dann ja mal hinsichtlich des Ansprechverhaltens vergleichen, insb. auch weil wir ja die gleichen Dämpfer in den FRs haben 

Gleitlager können nicht einrosten/-laufen, dafür kann ich mir irgendwie noch nicht vorstellen, dass die Nylongleitlager die Belastungen auf der Dauer genauso gut wegstecken, wie die Nadellager 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gleiten ist immer gut



Gute Gleitmittel vorausgesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

noch ein Schmankerl deutscher Dichtkunst 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8X1sjHBoRU&feature=related"]YouTube - Heinz Erhardt  -  Ritter Fips...[/ame]


----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2009)

Wir haben noch etwas von der Autobahn  



*edit*


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2009)

gn8 kinners


----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2009)

ohhhh  glaubst Du das könnte passieren  Ich wusste ja nicht das er auch Sprit schluckt.


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2009)

:d


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2009)

@iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2009)

@Iggi: ....von mir auch alles guude!

lagerachsenwerkzeug ist auch fertig, gähn:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2009)

Sieht super aus


----------



## wondermike (24. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht super aus



Sieht interessant aus. Gibt's die auch mit Vibrationsfunktion?


----------



## wondermike (24. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir:


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus. Gibt's die auch mit Virbrationsfunktion?



dafür ists zu dünn...


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2009)

Moin moin 

Lieber Iggi,

alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag. 
Ich wünsch Dir einen Lottogewinn, viel Glück und 'ne knackische junge Frau.


----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> @iggi





wondermike schrieb:


> Auch von mir:





caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Lieber Iggi,
> 
> ...



ja, dann will ich mich mal anschliessen ne. alles gute locke und bis die tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dafür ists zu dünn...



Kommt drauf an. vllt. geht's ja auch leichter rein, wenn's vibriert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> und 'ne knackische junge Frau.



Nur Eine?


----------



## wondermike (24. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dafür ists zu dünn...




Vielleicht kann man das ja auch mit guter Technik ausgleichen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> @iggi





wahltho schrieb:


> Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag





Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Iggi: ....von mir auch alles guude!
> 
> lagerachsenwerkzeug ist auch fertig, gähn:





wondermike schrieb:


> Auch von mir:





Maggo schrieb:


> ja, dann will ich mich mal anschliessen ne. alles gute locke und bis die tage...



 danke leute


----------



## MissQuax (24. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man das ja auch mit guter Technik ausgleichen...


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2009)

Hoi Iggy alter Schwerenöter

auch aus der Schweiz eine kräftigen Tusch und Glockengeläut


----------



## MissQuax (24. Februar 2009)

*@ Bikerider:*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!*

Wünsche dir eine schöne Bikesaison und stets unfallfreie Fahrt!

MissQuax


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute iggi, bis gleich


----------



## Hopi (24. Februar 2009)

Bevor hier noch ein Led Zepplin Fan einen Herzstecker bekommt, nehme ich meinen Beitrag wieder raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2009)

..kinder...


----------



## whitesummer (24. Februar 2009)

Hi Meister Hopi, 
schade das Du so ein armer Kerl bist und Dich über sowas freuen kannst. Ich kenne Dich auch nur aus Erzählungen oder aus dem Forum hier, aber auch, wenn Du schon in meinen Augen viel Mist geschrieben hast, würde ich mich so Dir gegenüber nicht äußern. 
Schade, dass das Forum durch so Leute wie Dich immer unerträglicher wird.


----------



## Hopi (24. Februar 2009)

whitesummer schrieb:


> Hi Meister Hopi,
> schade das Du so ein armer Kerl bist und Dich über sowas freuen kannst. Ich kenne Dich auch nur aus Erzählungen oder aus dem Forum hier, aber auch, wenn Du schon in meinen Augen viel Mist geschrieben hast, würde ich mich so Dir gegenüber nicht äußern.
> Schade, dass das Forum durch so Leute wie Dich immer unerträglicher wird.



Das trifft mich jetzt aber sehr tief.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ..kinder...


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2009)

Moin Kinners, 
hab ich was verpasst?

Dann mal von vorne:

Iggi, alles Gute zum Burzeltag.  


@Lugga  
Geht das in Serie?


----------



## MissQuax (24. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das trifft mich jetzt aber sehr tief.


 
Geh' in dich, tue Buße und gelobe Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> @Lugga
> Geht das in Serie?




äähhh...du weißt schon das es für die nocolai lager ist und nicht für irgendwelche spielereien ...brauchst eins?


----------



## Hopi (24. Februar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Geh' in dich, )



Das habe ich doch schon versucht, aber so gelenkig bin ich nicht mehr  und ich krieche niemand in den A... nicht mal mir


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> äähhh...du weißt schon das es für die nocolai lager ist und nicht für irgendwelche spielereien ...brauchst eins?


Habe kein Nicolai. Also eher nicht. Aber bei dem Anklang, den die Teile hier finden, hast Du ja schon fast eine Marktlücke entdeckt.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Habe kein Nicolai. Also eher nicht. Aber bei dem Anklang, den die Teile hier finden, hast Du ja schon fast eine Marktlücke entdeckt.



da muß ich aber viel verkaufen wenn ich davon leben will


----------



## Hopi (24. Februar 2009)

Uwe wann bist Du eigentlich am 01.03 an der Burg?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2009)

ich denk um spätestens 11:00, aber eher früher


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> die technik ist entscheidend
> und bei diesem werkzeug muß ich wohl noch üben, da es auf zug und nicht auf druck funktioniert



so jungs und mädels :

hab das kleine ding heute erstmals in aktion erlebt 

ich muß sagen, die technik hab ich voll raus. funktioniert super


----------



## Zilli (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Iggi,
alles Gute zu Deinem 

. Jahrestag. 
Ich hoffe Du wirst schön beschenkt 

 und hast noch ä bissi schbass heut abend 

.

Bis demnächst vielleicht mal wieder auf einem dann hoffentlich trockenen Trail.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2009)

Nächtle zäme ich geh dann mal ins Nescht


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2009)

och ne....schon ...du schwächelst...was macht den der schnee in den bergen..in den nachrichten haben se viel von graubünden drin gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nächtle zäme ich geh dann mal ins Nescht



ich auch. mich erwischt grade ne krasse erkältung. gn8


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2009)

ebenso guts nächtle ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2009)

... ich bin auch ziemlich kaputt - GN8


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2009)

schnee ist gut aber die Nase läuft  oder besser gesagt jetzt ist sie dich 

so das musste mal sein


----------



## Zilli (24. Februar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich auch. mich erwischt grade ne krasse erkältung. gn8





mzaskar schrieb:


> schnee ist gut aber die Nase läuft  oder besser gesagt jetzt ist sie dicht
> 
> so das musste mal sein


upsss... da geh ich besser auch in die Kiste, hier steck ich mich womöglich noch an 



gute Besserung


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2009)

so nun nicht mehr lange bis zur rente....  
ich geh penne gn8


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2009)

moin !

habe heute früh 2 kerle beobachtet, wie sie an der freien tanke in liederbach die große scheibe einschlugen 
hab sie mal freundlich gefragt, was sie da machen und bekam die antwort, dass bei ihnen eingebrochen worden sei ...

zur sicherheit hab ich eben nochmal blau-weiß kelkheim angerufen, die mir das bestätigten ...

leute, wer lange pennt, bekommt nix mit. ich war ja auch schon zu spät dran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen 

sie haben die Scheibe selbst eingeschlagen, weil bei ihnen eingebrochen war


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2009)

Morsche Jungs und Mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> sie haben die Scheibe selbst eingeschlagen, weil bei ihnen eingebrochen war



es sah mehr nach "ausschlagen" aus.
von drinnen wurden die brocken nach aussen geschlagen. vermutlich, um dem bald anrückenden glaser die arbeit zu erleichtern ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

Ahhh - Verstehe


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich wünsche einen wunderschönen guten Nachmittag


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2009)

Sooooo ein Tag soooo wunder schön wie heute  usw.

Es ist vorbei  keine lustigen Leute mit Farbe im Gesicht mehr  Nur unser Labortier merkt den gestrigen Tag noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

... was wurde dem Labortier denn verabreicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Februar 2009)

ampopo arbeiten...hier mal ein bild vom arbeiten in unserem labor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

... den hatten wir doch schon vor Wochen


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... was wurde dem Labortier denn verabreicht?



eigentlich nicht viel  aber das reichte bis zum Morgen  Ist auch gut wenn man der Fahrer ist  dann fühlt man sich am nächsten Tag nicht so am A......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

Alkohol ist ein Teufelszeug


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2009)

die Aussage unterschreibt sie sofort


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

... man sollte den Leuten fast schöne Kopfschmerzen wünschen


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2009)

nee nee wollen wir nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Februar 2009)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... den hatten wir doch schon vor Wochen



echt   hat mein alter kopf doch schon wieder vergessen


----------



## wondermike (25. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht viel



Die Verabreichung erfolgte doch hoffentlich unter kontrollierten Bedingungen, so dass die Forschungsergebnisse (Hirnschnitte etc.) empirisch verwertbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (25. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nur unser Labortier merkt den gestrigen Tag noch


Petze.


wahltho schrieb:


> ... man sollte den Leuten fast schöne Kopfschmerzen wünschen


Gerade die hatte ich nicht. 


wondermike schrieb:


> Die Verabreichung erfolgte doch hoffentlich unter kontrollierten Bedingungen, so dass die Forschungsergebnisse (Hirnschnitte etc.) empirisch verwertbar sind.


Es war zumindest noch so kontrolliert, dass ich noch den Unterschied zwischen den Vodka-Sorten schmecken konnte. Aber das war's dann auch schon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Gerade die hatte ich nicht.



Wie äußerte sich denn dann die Unpässlichkeit?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Februar 2009)

Allohool is sooo toooll 

kleiner Scherz


----------



## ratte (25. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie äußerte sich denn dann die Unpässlichkeit?


Der Magen meckerte ein wenig, nicht zu sehr, aber ausdauernd.
Das Problem war, ich hatte nichts mehr seit dem Mittag gegessen, daher reichte auch eine eher überschaubare Menge.
Interessiert sich sonst noch wer für genaue Details? 


Wie wird eigentlich das Wetter am Wochenende?
Ich hoffe nicht, dass aus der Rinne ein Sturzbach wird.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Februar 2009)

ihr wollt sie doch nicht fahren?


----------



## ratte (25. Februar 2009)

Gerne, immer wieder. 
Aber nicht Sonntag. 
Sollte die Rinne am Sonntag ein Sturzbach sein, wird auch der Besuch an der Burg ziemlich feucht, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Gerne, immer wieder.
> Aber nicht Sonntag.




 Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bitten die Veranstaltungsverantwortlichen dringend darum, auf das (derzeit verbotene) Befahren der Rinne derzeit generell, aber  insb. am Sonntag abzusehen, um das Ziel der ganzen Veranstaltung nicht zu torpedieren


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2009)

Nein wollen wir nicht!  nicht an diesem Sonntag  wir wollen nur zur Unterstützung dort hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

Die besten Wünsche des Fürsten werden Euch auf dieser Expedition begleiten 

May the force be with you!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (25. Februar 2009)

MissQuax und ich werden wohl auch vor Ort sein. Obwohl noch nie auf/in der Rinne gefahren. Ich sage nur: Open Trails. 

Könne mer da fahrtechnisch nich was finden? : Zilly wohnt in der Nähe, der Fux wohl auch und der Lugxx liegt auf dem Weg. 

Wer sammelt wen ein? Oder alle beim Lugxx (sein Kaffee ist echt geniessbar!) treffen?

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (25. Februar 2009)

Gude,
direkt dort weiß ich jetzt nix.
Wernertanne in Mörfelden würde gehen. Felsenmeer ist wohl noch zu nass.
Am Melibokus bzw. Bensheim war ich diese Woche aus dienstlichen Gründen und muss euch mitteilen das der Boden, dort wo kein Schnee mehr liegt, zieeemlich tief ist. Wen wunderts? 
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2009)

Sach mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Meister Alex (25. Februar 2009)

Nacht dann,
bis morje!


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2009)

wohne zwar in der nähe (k.-h,), werde am sonntag aus heutiger sicht aber eher nicht unterwegs sein ...
meine gedanken und guten wünsche sind aber auf jeden fall mit euch 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (26. Februar 2009)

Gude,
falls es interessiert: Ich fahr am Sonntag nicht zur Rinne.
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2009)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

Wer ist morsch?


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2009)

Morsche Kinners


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

Morsch schon im Kindesalter  - Das ist ganz schlecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

Leute, so langsam aber sicher kommt der Lenz: Am Samstag sollen es bis 13 Grad werden


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2009)

Das Schlammbad Taunushöhen ist somit eröffnet


----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> L sollen es bis 13 Grad werden



minus  mit starken Schneefällen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2009)

Ein  deutscher ist neuer Chef der UBS ....


----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2009)

sei froh das es kein Ami ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein  deutscher ist neuer Chef der UBS ....



Jetzt machen wir das mal andersherum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> minus  mit starken Schneefällen


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2009)

wir haben einen Amerikaner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

... na viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

Ultrakrass!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Februar 2009)

ei gude wie!

13°C hört sich erstmal gut an, zum biken eigentlich genug, nur der Matsch wird erstmal doof sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2009)

hat hier evtl jemand mal diese einteilung welchen trail man mit S 1,2,3 etc odr G 5 oder sowas einteilen kann?


----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2009)

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/overview

Hier, mit Bildern


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Februar 2009)

merci


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

N'abend Zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

Na heute ist hier aber mal eher wieder tote Hose


----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na heute ist hier aber mal eher wieder tote Hose



wo sind campino & co 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich sage dann auch GN8


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2009)

und ich sage gmoin.

heut hab ich dem schweinehund gezeigt  dem dauerniesel trotzend hab ich das radl genommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

HalliHallo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2009)

HalloHalli


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2009)

Moin moin, 

und ich bin dem Schweinehund heute völlig erlegen.


----------



## Hopi (27. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> ich bin dem Schweinehund heute völlig erlegen.



was hat er denn mit Dir gemacht


----------



## wondermike (27. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> und ich bin dem Schweinehund heute völlig erlegen.



Hat's Spaß gemacht?


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> was hat er denn mit Dir gemacht



Ach so, da bist Du. 

Noch nichts........


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hat's Spaß gemacht?



Was denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2009)

AM WE soll es schön werden. Wie wäre es mit Fango?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

sollen wir ihn etwas aufmischen oder liegst du gut mit ihm


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> AM WE soll es schön werden. Wie wäre es mit Fanko?



Nix Fango, 2m Schnee, Sonnenschein und Spass dabei


----------



## Hopi (27. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nix Fango, 2m Schnee, Sonnenschein und Spass dabei



Du S..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> AM WE soll es schön werden. Wie wäre es mit Fango?



... willst Du Dir 'ne Packung holen?  

Von Samstag Mittag bis Sonntag Mittag soll es sonnig und vorfrühlingshaft warm werden


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nix Fango, 2m Schnee, Sonnenschein und Spass dabei


Sackgesicht! 



wahltho schrieb:


> ... willst Du Dir 'ne Packung holen?
> 
> Von Samstag Mittag bis Sonntag Mittag soll es sonnig und vorfrühlingshaft warm werden


Klar, ein bisschen was für den Teint tun. 
Kann aber erst ab 12:00 Uhr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Sackgesicht!



Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass Mzaskar schon so viele Falten hat   




caroka schrieb:


> Klar, ein bisschen was für den Teint tun.
> Kann aber erst ab 12:00 Uhr.



Melde Dich einfach mal, sobald Du wieder zu Hause bist


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass Mzaskar schon so viele Falten hat
> 
> 
> 
> ..........




Wir sehen ihn ja auch viel zu selten.


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sollen wir ihn etwas aufmischen oder liegst du gut mit ihm



Man gewöhnt sich an ihn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir sehen ihn ja auch viel zu selten.



... stimmt, ich kann mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern, wann ich ihn das letzte Mal in realiter gesehen habe  

Trotzdem hoffe ich für ihn, dass er in der Zwischenzeit nicht so viele Falten bekommen hat


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

So da bin ich


----------



## Hopi (27. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So da bin ich



Da warst Du aber noch jung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2009)

... und er brauchte das Geld


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

verschüttet


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> verschüttet



in einer anderen zeitung stand, dass sie noch vorräte für 3 monate gehabt hätte , es ihr aber so langsam unheimlich wurde 

endlich wieder kurze hosen temperaturen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> endlich wieder kurze hosen temperaturen



..., dann hol aber erst mal den Epilady raus  

... und nicht nur kurze Hosen, sondern auch oben ohne Wetter, sofern es heute Nachmittag trocken bleibt


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ..., dann hol aber erst mal den Epilady raus



nix da. ein fux rasiert sich nicht am bein 




wahltho schrieb:


> ... und nicht nur kurze Hosen, sondern auch *oben ohne *Wetter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da. ein fux rasiert sich nicht am bein



Igitt - Das sieht aber immer so ekelig aus


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

stimmt füxe brauchen es buschig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2009)

Das wird ja immer ekeliger


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

das Niveau sinkt halt mal wieder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das Niveau sinkt halt mal wieder



genau der richtige Moment mal "Hallo" zu sagen


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> genau der richtige Moment mal "Hallo" zu sagen



Na, da reih ich mich doch ein. 

Bin aber gleich wieder weg. 
Und es wird Frühling.........


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So da bin ich



.....mit isotonischem Getränk


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

klar nur das besten für den besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (27. Februar 2009)

Liegt denn nun für morgen schon was an? Von wegen Schneematsch und so...?

Mer könne auch ohne Licht (also beizeiten) fahren. Ich kenne schon sowas: 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1125537/Snow_Mud_Rain_Fog_into_the_Dark2
Damals noch mit popliger 10W-HID

Gruß Mav


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## maverick65 (27. Februar 2009)

Es hat sich Einiges getan. Bei den Videoportalen. Vimeo war gestern....

Ich habe lange und wohl zu oft bei myvideo hochgeladen. Vimeo konnte halbwegs HD-Vidoes, aber nicht in DER Qualität. 
Es gibt einige andere Portale...

Hier mal Kurzfassung der Möglichkeiten von wegen Qualität bei den verschiedenen Portalen. 


Orginaldatei von einer Aiptek Z600. Video hat eine Auflösung von 1024x720 und "nur" 3,7 MB (kein Tipfehler!!!) Codec H.264

1x MyVideo: 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6037404/Hopi_huepft_vom_4M





1x Vimeo: 

[ame]http://www.vimeo.com/3398719[/ame]


1x in diesem Forum (Mtb-News.de)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1107







1x YouTube

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z55toPKkOCU&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Hopi hÃ¼pft vom 4M[/ame]

Wenn möglich IMMER VOLLBILD UND HD anklicken, egal ob TFT oder gute alte Röhre! 

@Hopi: ich hoffe du verzeihst mir, das ich gerade das Video mit dir ausgewählt habe. Ich hoffe, du bestehst nicht auf deine Rechte....


Gruß Mav


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



gn8


----------



## Hopi (27. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> E
> @Hopi: ich hoffe du verzeihst mir, das ich gerade das Video mit dir ausgewählt habe. Ich hoffe, du bestehst nicht auf deine Rechte....
> 
> 
> Gruß Mav



ich verklage dich  oder hetze meine Ratte auf dich


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich verklage dich  oder hetze meine Ratte auf dich



ist doch eh ein fake...


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Februar 2009)

Wenn eine Frau sagt:
Hör mal zu!Das ist hier ja das reinste Chaos.
Du und ich, wir machen jetzt Ordnung.
Dein ganzes Zeug liegt auf dem Boden rum
und wenn wir nicht bald waschen,
läufst du ohne Klamotten rum.
Du hilfst mir jetzt und zwar sofort!

Dann versteht der Mann:
...bla...bla...bla... hör mal zu
...bla...bla...bla... Du und ich
...bla...bla...bla... auf dem Boden
...bla...bla...bla... ohne Klamotten
...bla...bla...bla... und zwar sofort!


----------



## maverick65 (27. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich verklage dich  oder hetze meine Ratte auf dich


 

DAS nenne ich Understatement! 

Danke Hopi.


----------



## maverick65 (27. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist doch eh ein fake...


 

Ich muß dich enttäuschen: nix fake! Ich war dabei und habe das Rohmaterial. Selbst beim Hochladen habe ich nochmal das Video angeguckt und vor Schreck ist mir im Nachhinein wieder die Kinnlade runtergefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2009)

Guten  Morgen Leute, der Vorfrühling möge beginnen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag kinners


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich muß dich enttäuschen: nix fake! Ich war dabei und habe das Rohmaterial. Selbst beim Hochladen habe ich nochmal das Video angeguckt und vor Schreck ist mir im Nachhinein wieder die Kinnlade runtergefallen.



weiß doch...aber der hopi muß hin und wieder gekiekst werden sonst fliegt er zu hoch


----------



## Hopi (28. Februar 2009)

Wie Du auf dem Video sehen kannst, geht es mit mir abwärts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2009)

Mit Euch geht es doch schon lange immer nur abwärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2009)

So, ich werde mal den Spike-Laufradsatz vom Argon runtermachen


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2009)

So, Caro, Thomas und ich haben eine schöne, lustige und zugleich etwas ungewöhnliche Runde gedreht:

Über den Ölmühlweg nach Falkenstein auf den Arbeiterweg, ab der Höhe war dann noch Sulz und etwas Eis auf den Wegen, woraufhin wir uns entschlossen, kurzfristig übers Franzoseneck Richtung FFM abzudrehen, von dort sind wir dann die Nidda lang Richtung Höchst und über Sulzbach und Liederbach zurück nach K'heim, wo wir noch in unserer Stammeisdiele eingekehrt sind. Dort ist dann noch A. zu uns gestossen 

Am Ende waren es fast genau 50km.

Da es die kommende Woche über recht mild bleiben soll, sollten der Schnee und das Eis im Taunus bald weg sein


----------



## Hopi (28. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> sollten der Schnee und das Eis im Taunus bald weg sein





 Dafür wird es im April noch mal abgehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dafür wird es im April noch mal abgehen



Na hoffentlich nicht  ich will endlich mal wieder Staub auf den Trails aufwirbeln  und nicht nur Schnee verwehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dafür wird es im April noch mal abgehen



Dann fahre doch in die Alpen, da gehörst Du auch hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...  ich will endlich mal wieder Staub auf den Trails aufwirbeln  ...



 Eat my dust


----------



## wondermike (28. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Ende waren es fast genau 50km.



Kann ich toppen, wenn auch nur knapp. Bei mir waren es heute 53 km im Flachland, einmal rund um Friedberg und Bad Nauheim.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kann ich toppen, wenn auch nur knapp. Bei mir waren es heute 53 km im Flachland, einmal rund um Friedberg und Bad Nauheim.



 Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (28. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eat my dust


 

Kenn´ ich anners: "bite the dust". Steht auf meinem Viper-Helm.  Der einzig wahre FR-Schwuchtelhelm. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (28. Februar 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich werde mal den Spike-Laufradsatz vom Argon runtermachen


 

Habe ich schon letzten Sonntag.  Allerdings auf dem Arbeitsweg manchmal haarig auf glitzernden Asphalt.  
Bei Überquerung der Kelsterbacher Schleuse habe ich ein auf Weichei gemacht: gelaufen. Lichtgitterrost und vereist. DAS ist nix für Oberschwuchtelreifen = Schwalbe Hurricane. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (28. Februar 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> heute 53 km im Flachland.


53! Das ist eine Zahl. Für EINE Tour nicht schlecht. Und wie sieht es mit euren Wochenkilometern aus? Wieviel schon diese Woche oder noch heftiger gefragt: wieviele Jahreskilometer? 

Ich mein ja nur....

Ich hoffe Fux kann mithalten oder mein Ergebnis toppen!!??!!

Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2009)

Bööörrrrrrrrp

Bin ich satt


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Februar 2009)

maverick- was geht denn ab? schwanzvergleich gefällig? 

meine ansage: ich saß seit ende oktober nicht mehr auf nem richtigen rad.
bin ich jetzt in deinen augen ne lusche? ich hoffe ja!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin ich satt



Mahlzeit


----------



## maverick65 (28. Februar 2009)

Ja klar ist das hier ein Schwanzvergleich! 

Quatsch, du kennst mich: ich ziehe den Hut vor Leuten, die bei diesem Wetter eine Tour machen. Ich selber habe in diesem Jahr noch keinen Freeridekilometer auf dem Tacho. 
ICH bin hier das Oberweichei, weil Frauchen ihr Auto angeboten hat, von wegen: " du kannst ja auf den Feldi fahren". Ich habe es nicht genutzt.  
So wie du habe ich immer gute Ausreden gefunden. 

Auf Arbeit *muß *ich fahren und da ich kein Auto habe, zählen meine Kilometer wohl nur die Hälfte. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> 53!
> Ich hoffe Fux kann mithalten oder mein Ergebnis toppen!!??!!



was soll ich toppen 
53 jahreskilometer hab ich schon geschafft  aber nicht an einem stück 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Februar 2009)

Bei mir sind's bis jetzt schwuchtelige 489 Kilometer dieses Jahr. Aber fast nur im Flachland, zählt also auch nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2009)

Sooo, genug DSLR's gegoogled  man darf ja noch träumen

ich geh pennen  gute Nacht 

ich hab dieses Jahr übrigens "schon" 150km und ne dreiviertel std Ergo  aber auch nicht an einem Stück


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2009)

Guten Morgen Kinners  es grüßt die Schweiz aus den tiefverschneiten Bergen (ohne Rad)


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2009)

na gut : bisherige jahresleistung : 802 km, aber gefühlte 100 km


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2009)

moin !

möge der frühling endlich einzug halten. die ersten schneeglöckchen konnte ich in meinem garten erfolgreich ansiedeln ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> möge der frühling endlich einzug halten. die ersten schneeglöckchen konnte ich in meinem garten erfolgreich ansiedeln ...



Bei uns im Garten kommen schon die ersten Krokusse durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

Zum Thema Schw*nzvergleich *gähn*, habe ich mich dann auch *gähn* bemüssigt gefühlt *gähn*, mal *gähn* in meinen Aufzeichnungen *gähn* zu recherchieren *fasteinschlaf* 

Ich fahre zwar schon seit Anfang 1989 MTB (natürlich über die Jahre hinweg immer mit gewissen Intensivitätsschwankungen), nutze aber erst seit Juli 2003 ein "Messgerät" in Form eines Polar S720i.

Die Jahresleistungen im Einzelnen:

Juli 2003 - Ende 2003: 3.800km
2004: 7.050 km
2005: 8.110 km
2006: 11.320 km
2007: 16.090 km
2008: 14.880 km
2009: 1.280 km (davon aber nur ca. 90km Outdoor, der Rest Spin-Trainer )

Das sind wie gesagt die Daten aus der Polar-Trainingsverwaltung  

Achso noch ein Punkt zur Zählweise:
Eigentlich müssten doch in Anlehnung an das oben Geschriebene mindestens mal meine Winterkilometer doppelt zählen, da ich a) eine Karosse mit Standheizung vor der Tür stehen habe und b) Indoor-Cycling trotz Glotze eine ziemlich stupide Angelegenheit ist. Ich muss meinen inneren Schweinehund also noch viel stärker überwinden, als manch anderer  

Fazit:
a) Ich glaube ich hab' vergleichsweise einen ziemlich Langen 

b) Diesen Winter bin ich zugegebenermaßen vergleichsweise faul gewesen, man möge es mir verzeihen, ich gelobe Besserung,  

... seit Weihnachten steht aber auch so ein kleines vierrädriges, zweisitziges Etwas vor der Tür (natürlich auch mit Standheizung  ), was ich immer ruft: "Komm: Fahr mich Du S**!"  

_*Gähn*_


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2009)

ihr seid doch alles angeber...max. 100km dieses jahr...die aber draußen


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei uns im Garten kommen schon die ersten Krokusse durch



 du sagg 

meine schneeglöckchen kamen aus blumenzwiebeln, die beim stellplatz pflastern ihre heimat verloren haben ...

habe dann im herbst noch weitere gekauft, auch krokusse und osterglocken.
die kennen aber anscheinend das prozedere noch nicht, dass sie im frühjahr rauskommen müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alles angeber...max. 100km dieses jahr...die aber draußen



 Dann bist Du ja mehr Outdoor gefahren, als ich


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2009)

Soso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> du sagg



Ich werde es an die Schwiegermama weitergeben, mit dem Garten habe ich nichts zu tun


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 2004: 7.050 km



das ist die zahl, mit der ich grade so noch mithalten kann ....

ansonsten gilt für mich : ich habe gar keine standheizung. und klein sägt auch gut (die technik ), wie wir ja vor kurzem hier diskutiert haben


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2009)

lugga, ab zur rinne ! da war doch heute was ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

... ich glaub' ich muss auch gleich mal ab zur Rinne, Espresso treibt ziemlich


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> lugga, ab zur rinne ! da war doch heute was ...



erst noch frühstücken mit der familie...



wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich glaub' ich muss auch gleich mal ab zur Rinne, Espresso treibt ziemlich



sehr vorbildlich ...bist hoffentlich um 10:30 noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...bist hoffentlich um 10:30 noch da



Ich hoffe nicht, denn das liesse schon auf für mein Alter doch recht extreme Prostataprobleme schliessen


----------



## Hopi (1. März 2009)

ja bis 10:30 könnte es Wahltho vom Rechner zur Schüssel schaffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ja bis 10:30 könnte es Wahltho vom Rechner zur Schüssel schaffen



Aber nur wenn der Zivi rechtzeitig da ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 2009: 1.280 km (davon aber nur ca. 90km Outdoor, der Rest Spin-Trainer )
> ...



Upps, sorry ich hatte die Kilometer von dieser Woche vergessen, weil sie noch nicht in die Polar-Trainingsverwaltung hochgeladen sind:

Das sind einschliesslich Spin-Trainer heute nochmal knapp 180 km, also 1.460km bisher in 2009, davon ca. 90km Outdoor (die knapp 50 von gestern, hatte ich in die Outdoor-km schon eingerechnet)


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn der Zivi rechtzeitig da ist



bin da!!!
WAS GIBTS ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

Zu spät - ich hätte Dich vorhin gebraucht, um mich von der Rinne wieder zum PC zurückzurollen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2009)

mooin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2009)

Hab auch mal durch die Unterlagen gewühlt:

2009:    150km    1582hm tendenz steigend 
2008: 2168km 42487hm
2007: 2896km 78967hm dann kam die Freundin dazu 
2006: 3606km 60058hm
März2005-Sept2005: ~4500km, keine Höhenmeter gemessen; dann kam die Ausbildung dazu


----------



## maverick65 (1. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das sind einschliesslich Spin-Trainer heute nochmal knapp 180 km, also 1.460km bisher in 2009, davon ca. 90km Outdoor


 
Ok ok, ich bin ein Weichei und wohl damit bewiesen: Meiner ist kleiner. 

Nur 820 Km, dafür aber alle draussen. 


Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (1. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Jahresleistungen im Einzelnen:
> 
> Juli 2003 - Ende 2003: 3.800km
> 2004: 7.050 km
> ...


 
Auch wenn du recht gelangweilt bist beim Aufzählen deiner Jahreskilometer, finde ich solche Leistungen einfach klasse!




Dumm nur für alle anderen: der Vorrat an "Fleißkärtchen" (kennst du ja! ) ist somit restlos aufgebraucht, gehen ja alle wohlverdient an dich, und die anderen leer aus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

Danke, danke!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

Was gab's denn jetzt an der Rinne (ich meine natürlich an Der an der Burg Frankenstein  )? 

Kann mal wer 'ne Management Summary liefern?


----------



## ratte (1. März 2009)

Es gab drei Stände: WOFF, DIMB und eine Bikeladen (Name entfallen) und einen kleinen Hindernisparcours. Als wir kamen, waren an Bikern schon einige da. Wir waren bis etwa 12 Uhr da, da wurde es dann oben am Parkplatz mit Wanderern erst langsam voll. 
Wir sind dann rüber nach Mörfelden, wo dann noch jemand erzählte, dass es mittags ziemlich voll wurde (inklusive Hummer von Red Bull mit Musikbeschallung). Wir sind dann gegen 16 Uhr nochmal hin. Da war es dann immer noch rappelvoll mit Autos. Scheint auch aufgrund des Wetters guten Zulauf gehabt zu haben. Presse war da. Thomas (Präsi) machte zumindest einen recht zufriedenen Eindruck.
Allerdings war auch der Andrang auf der Rinne nicht gerade gering. Unwissenheit oder Ignoranz???


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2009)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

Merci für die Infos zur (Frankensteiner) Rinne 

und GN8 Ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Merci für die Infos zur (Frankensteiner) Rinne
> 
> und GN8 Ihr Lieben



genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Allerdings war auch der Andrang auf der Rinne nicht gerade gering. Unwissenheit oder Ignoranz???



Das war dann doch wohl mehr als nur unüberlegt würde ich mal sagen


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2009)

moin

hohe luftfeuchte heute


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

Guten Morgen kinners  hier ist es auch sehr feucht und es ist kein Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2009)

Guten Morgen 

It's raining again


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

Nachdem sich hier nun die Schleusen geöffnet haben  ziehe ich den mehrrädrigen, mehrsitzigen Wagen mit (stattlich) *staatlich*  (sorry die Frühlingsgefühle ) geprüftem Wagenlenker dem zweirädrig, einsitzigen mit Beinantrieb und viel Frischluft ausgestattetem Gefährt vor  


meine Wampe wird immer dicker und meine WP Leistung ist auch unter aller Sa* 

Achja, wünsche allen einen Guten Start in die neue Woche  und lasst euch nicht unterkriegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nachdem sich hier nun die Schleusen geöffnet haben  ziehe ich den mehrrädrigen, mehrsitzigen Wagen mit* stattlich geprüftem* Wagenlenker dem zweirädrig, einsitzigen mit Beinantrieb und viel Frischluft ausgestattetem Gefährt vor



Sieht die Prüfung für die Führer von Fahrzeugen des öffentlichen Personennahverkehrs in der Bergvolkrepublik etwa ebenfalls eine entsprechende Längenprüfung vor... 


... oder meintest Du "staatlich"


----------



## caroka (2. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht die Prüfung für die Führer von Fahrzeugen des öffentlichen Personennahverkehrs in der Bergvolkrepublik etwa ebenfalls eine entsprechende Längenprüfung vor...
> 
> 
> ... oder meintest Du "staatlich"



Den Wortspielereien nach und den Regen außer Acht lassend, kann man sagen, dass es Frühling ist. 

Moin Moin Leute


----------



## caroka (2. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ....



Wozu so Smilies doch alles gut sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2009)

Na ja das Schöne am Regen im Frühling ist, dass er i.d.R. warm ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. März 2009)

prima, ich hab heut frei-tag und wollte eigentlich in den zoo,tierpark o.ä.......:-(


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

stimmt es ist Frühling


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht die Prüfung für die Führer von Fahrzeugen des öffentlichen Personennahverkehrs in der Bergvolkrepublik etwa ebenfalls eine entsprechende Längenprüfung vor...
> 
> 
> ... oder meintest Du "staatlich"


 

Naja der Wagen ist schon recht stattlich, wie der Chauffeur beschlagen ist weiss ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2009)

Gab's doch früher immer diesen LKW-Aufkleber: "Vorsicht meine Damen: Meiner ist 18m lang!"

könnte man Abwandeln in "Vorsicht meine Damen: Meine Tram ist 35m lang!"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> prima, ich hab heut frei-tag und wollte eigentlich in den zoo,tierpark o.ä.......:-(



Dann geh' Dir doch 'ne Fangopackung holen


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

Ich glaube ich muss diesen Frühling mal öfters ins Tessin ausweichen 

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Auch-der-Fruehling-soll-eiskalt-werden-11086575

Hach ja das Wetter .....


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

hier ist ja so eine Stille


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

ist die ruhe vor dem sturm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2009)

Vor welchem Sturm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

das frage ich mich auch


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

ach ihr jetzt wieder ....wer kann denn radio aufnehmen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. März 2009)

ei gude wie!



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ach ihr jetzt wieder ....wer kann denn radio aufnehmen?



Auf Kassette?  alte Musikanlagen konnten sowas mal


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

gibt es die nicht nach der Sendung eh im Internet ????


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

meist schon...spätestens morgen als podcast


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

so ungefähr .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2009)

ja, ja wir leben in modernen Zeiten...


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. März 2009)

http://www.woffm.de/rinne/rinnebeitraghr4.mp3


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2009)

schlecht gepennt 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> schlecht gepennt



Eigentlich gut gepennt, aber seit ca. 05:00 Uhr schlaflos in fbh


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben 

Die Sonne mögen scheinen 



Leider regnet es hier und ich zweifele an meiner Idee, heute mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu rollern  Kann denn dieser bescheuerte 

 nicht endlich mal aufhören 

So ansonsten geht es mir gut .... dumdidummm und tralllall


----------



## caroka (3. März 2009)

Moin Leute,

werde jetzt erst mal Kaffee trinken und dann geht es mit dem Bike in den Tag. 

Mir geht es auch gut.


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ansonsten geht es mir gut .... dumdidummm und tralllall





caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch gut.



mensch, habt ihr es alle gut ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

Warm anziehen 

Es ist noch ziemlich frisch draussen, auf den Feldern war der Reif gefroren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2009)

​
hier ist ja nix los, liegt ihr alle unter sonne?


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

_*Bäuerchen*_


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2009)

Gab es wieder süsse Teilchen und Mettbrot


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich auch, was das komische Teil ist, was immer von HiBike beworben ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch, was das komische Teil ist, was immer von HiBike beworben ist



 Oh Meister, bitte erleuchte uns


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2009)

Bitte schön die Erleuchtung 

Zusammen mit renommierten Orthopädie-Spezialisten entwickelte EVS den ultimativen Nacken- und Halsschutz - den RC-Evolution. Der RC-Evolution hilft gefährliche Kompressionen und Überdehnungen zu verhindern bzw. einzuschränken, die gefährliche Wirbelsäulenverletzungen auslösen können. Der RC-Evolution kann individuell dem Körper angepasst werden. Darüber hinaus sind 4 Größen erhältlich.
Durch die perfekten Anpassungsoptionen bietet der RC-Evolution ein Höchstmaß an Komfort und ein Maximum an Schlagdämpfung. Durch sein leichtes Gewicht und die kompakten Abmessungen bietet der RC-Evolution gute Durchlüftung und hilft einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren. 











BTW: Habe mir gerade einen neuen IMAC gekauft  

24": 2,93GHz 

2,93GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher 
640 GB Festplatte1 
8x SuperDrive Laufwerk (Double-Layer) 
NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 mit 256 MB Speicher 
Versandfertig in: 24 Std. 
Kostenfreie Lieferung 
CHF 2,299.00 

Nur für den es interessiert ..... 

@ Hopi
denkst du es ist eine gute Wahl?? mein PB macht langsam etwas schlapp und ich dachte mir die 700 CHF zum grossen sind zuviel für das was er mehr bietet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

Bald müssen die Downhiller und Freerider wie die Ritter früher mit 'nem Kran auf's Ross gehievt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gab es wieder süsse Teilchen und Mettbrot




Nein, nein es war ein leckeres Mittagessen mit Lamm, Spinat und Pestonudeln...


... und zwei Stücken Käsekuchen hinterher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Hopi (3. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Hopi
> denkst du es ist eine gute Wahl?? mein PB macht langsam etwas schlapp und ich dachte mir die 700 CHF zum grossen sind zuviel für das was er mehr bietet ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Bald müssen die Downhiller und Freerider wie die Ritter früher mit 'nem Kran auf's Ross gehievt werden



Was soll man bei so einem Rechner schon falsch machen  
und dieser Nackenschutz ist echt nicht verkehrt! Wir denken auch an den Erwerb  Da für dieses Jahr Speed auf dem Programm steht ist es keine dumme Investition.


So nun muss ich aber mal wieder ans Rg. schreiben.


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> BTW: Habe mir gerade einen neuen IMAC gekauft
> 
> 24": 2,93GHz
> 
> ...



fein 

ich tendiere bei meinem nächsten eher zu einem mobilen ...
am liebsten wäre mir so ein kleines netbook, aber apple baut mir (noch) keins


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

So, ich war heute Abend dann zum ersten Mal wieder direkt von FFM aus im Taunus...

... und schön war's


----------



## caroka (3. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, nein es war ein leckeres Mittagessen mit Lamm, Spinat und Pestonudeln...
> 
> 
> ... und zwei Stücken Käsekuchen hinterher



.....und ich hab Hunger 
Bin dann mal weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (3. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir denken auch an den Erwerb  Da für dieses Jahr Speed auf dem Programm steht ist es keine dumme Investition.


  Speed?  Schreibst Du jetzt auch schon im pluralis majestatis?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

Wer wagt sowas, der Gebrauch ds Plural Majestatis steht nur dem Fürsten zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Speed?



Tja Radde, ich hab' mir ja schon immer gedacht, dass Du so eine gewisse devot masochistische Ader hast


----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2009)

schaut euch doch mal den film an...hat auch ein klein bissi mit radfahrn zu tun

einfach auf watch film....


----------



## ratte (3. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer wagt sowas, der Gebrauch ds Plural Majestatis steht nur dem Fürsten zu


Eben drum.



wahltho schrieb:


> Tja Radde, ich hab' mir ja schon immer gedacht, dass Du so eine gewisse devot masochistische Ader hast


Ne, ne, mit Speed hab ich nu wirklich nix am Hut. Irgendwo runner plumpsen, okay, aber auch noch schnell sein. Nee, lass mal.

...oha, und das wird wahrscheinlich mit Kurventraining nicht unter mindestens einmal die Woche bestraft, sollten bestimmten Strecken am Feldi wieder eisfrei sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

... na was habe ich gesagt


----------



## ratte (3. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hat auch ein klein bissi mit radfahrn zu tun


 Stimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da für dieses Jahr Speed auf dem Programm steht ist es keine dumme Investition.



Mein Vater hat immer gesagt: Fall' langsam, dann hast Du mehr davon


----------



## ratte (3. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat immer gesagt: Fall' langsam, dann hast Du mehr davon


Da hat er recht. Die langsamen Stürze letztes Jahr taten eindeutig mehr weh. So ein dumpfer Einschlag ist schon was feines...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Da hat er recht. Die langsamen Stürze letztes Jahr taten eindeutig mehr weh. So ein dumpfer Einschlag ist schon was feines...



 Siehste - Und das obwohl er nie auf 'nem MTB gesessen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2009)

ei sowas aber auch


----------



## wondermike (3. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> B
> 
> BTW: Habe mir gerade einen neuen IMAC gekauft
> 
> ...



Ich sag nix. Ich sag nix. Ich sag nix...


----------



## wondermike (3. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> am liebsten wäre mir so ein kleines netbook, aber apple baut mir (noch) keins



Damit kann man ja auch den Leuten nicht so gut das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich sag nix. Ich sag nix. Ich sag nix...



 Du alter Apple-Hasser musst Dir wohl gerade ganz schön auf die Zunge beissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2009)

Leute nach meinem extremen Anfall von seniler Bettflucht in der letzten Nacht, muss ich heute mal früh in die Heia 

War mal wieder ein schöner Bike-Tag 

Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (3. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... muss ich heute mal früh in die Heia


Da gehe ich jetzt auch mal hin.

Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## wondermike (3. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du alter Apple-Hasser ...



Iiiiich? Wie kommst Du denn auf sowas?


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2009)

Also ich melde mich ab zur Nachtruhe  Muss doch Morgen fit sein für Arosa  

Jiiipiii es geht in den Schnee


----------



## Hopi (3. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also ich melde mich ab zur Nachtruhe  Muss doch Morgen fit sein für Arosa
> 
> Jiiipiii es geht in den Schnee



ich sage Dir jetzt nicht wie ich das finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. März 2009)

moin

verdammt frisch da draussen. mein bedarf an kälte ist langsam überdeckt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2009)

Moin 

Stimmt, morgens ist es noch sehr frisch draussen...

... und morgen kommt der Temperatursturz auf 5 Grad max.


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Plauscherinnen und Plauscher 

Ich schicke euch mal etwas Sonnenschein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2009)

Danke, ab heute Abend können wir den wettermässig auch wieder gut gebrauchen


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2009)

Mittwoch bis Sonntag ca 1/2 m Neuschnee oberhalb 1400m  und am Wochenende komme ich nicht in den Schnee


----------



## Hopi (4. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mittwoch bis Sonntag ca 1/2 m Neuschnee oberhalb 1400m  und am Wochenende komme ich nicht in den Schnee



erwartest Du jetzt Mitleid  nicht von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mittwoch bis Sonntag ca 1/2 m Neuschnee oberhalb 1400m  ...



Ich frage mich langsam wirklich, ob das ganze Zeug bis zu unserem Alpen-X, der für Ende Juni geplant ist, wieder weg ist


----------



## Lucafabian (4. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Plauscherinnen und Plauscher
> 
> Ich schicke euch mal etwas Sonnenschein



irgendwas mach ich falsch


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> irgendwas mach ich falsch



wieso 

die sonne ist angekommen. vielen dank 
heute wirds nochmal lauschig warm 

aber morgen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> irgendwas mach ich falsch



 Wieso?


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. März 2009)

moin


----------



## maverick65 (4. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> die sonne ist angekommen. vielen dank
> heute wirds nochmal lauschig warm


 
Richtig! Bin heute mit 3/4 Bib = Schwuchtelhosi nach Hause gefahren. Ohne was drüber (über der Hose....) 


Gruß Mav


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2009)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Richtig! Bin heute mit 3/4 Bib = Schwuchtelhosi nach Hause gefahren. Ohne was drüber (über der Hose....)
> 
> 
> Gruß Mav



ab 9 °c geht´s meist in ganz kurz, ohne was drunter 

hab mal das schöne wetter genutzt und bin nach einem kurzem boxenstopp mit radwechsel meine nfh-runde gefahren. rund ums nfh gibts noch ein paar eis- bzw. schneematschflächen. ansonsten recht schwerer boden überall ...


----------



## ratte (4. März 2009)

Hmmm, alle so fleißig hier.

Ich werde mir dann wohl auch mal die kurze Hose anziehen und mich aufs Rad schwingen...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wieso
> 
> die sonne ist angekommen. vielen dank
> heute wirds nochmal lauschig warm
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso?



na weil ich nur einmal max. zweimal im jahr in arosa bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2009)

N'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na weil ich nur einmal max. zweimal im jahr in arosa bin...



Mein Beileid


----------



## Lucafabian (4. März 2009)

danke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2009)

ich war heute faul, nach vier Tagen Biken/Spinnen war heute mal Pause angesagt, hab' mich ein wenig in der Rhein-Main-Therme nackisch gemacht


----------



## Hopi (4. März 2009)

Uwe uns bleibt immer noch Neuss 

Da fahren wir bald wieder hin  ich suche schon nach meinem neuen Board


----------



## Lucafabian (4. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe uns bleibt immer noch Neuss
> 
> Da fahren wir bald wieder hin  ich suche schon nach meinem neuen Board



du wirst neuss doch nicht mit den großen bergen vergleichen wollen 

...300 meter sind irgendwie nicht viel....wann woll ihr denn hinfahren?  muß noch faki fahren üben...da würden auch die 300 meter reichen


----------



## Hopi (4. März 2009)

Wir fahren zu Sabines Vater! in 2 Wochen also 22 oder so 
Um das zu üben was ich noch können möchte reicht mir Neuss  Aber ich will jetzt ein TwinTip Board und kleiner soll es auch werden. Wir sitzen hier gerade beide am Rechner und suchen neue Boards


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich frage mich langsam wirklich, ob das ganze Zeug bis zu unserem Alpen-X, der für Ende Juni geplant ist, wieder weg ist



Das könnte euch in der Tat ein paar Probleme bereiten. Ich würde bei den ganz hohen Passage sicherheithalber schon mal ein paar alternativen suchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2009)

Leute das Wetter in den kommenden Tagen wird bei uns ja wieder voll shicendreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2009)

Gute Nacht 

... Saunieren macht müde


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. März 2009)

good night ladies!


----------



## wondermike (4. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hab' mich ein wenig in der Rhein-Main-Therme nackisch gemacht



Wollten wir das jetzt wirklich so genau wissen?


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2009)

nee wollen wir nicht, aber vielleicht steht es ja morgen in der Rundschau


----------



## Maggo (5. März 2009)

erster. guten morgähn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Zweiter - Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. März 2009)

dritter, aber knapp 

moin

heute hat der schweinehund voll zugeschlagen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Passt - Ab heute wird das Wetter ja auch wieder voll sauig


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Passt - Ab heute wird das Wetter ja auch wieder voll sauig



Es war gerade so schön, wieder alles mim Rad machen zu können. 

Achso: Moin 

Mein Kaffee wartet......


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wollten wir das jetzt wirklich so genau wissen?



Den Einen nicht, die Andere schon.....


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

Guten Morgen

SchneeRegen in Gattikon, die Frisur hält 

@Caro

jetzt bin ich aber neugierig was du so alles mim Rad anstellst


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> SchneeRegen in Gattikon, die Frisur hält
> 
> ...



Naja, unterwegs sein........


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

SoSo ,)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Es war gerade so schön, wieder alles mim Rad machen zu können.



Ich war jetzt auch voll auf Frühling geeicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Den Einen nicht, ...



Das bin ich auch ganz froh drüber, sonst müsste ich ja noch mehr darauf aufpassen, wem ich hier den Rücken zukehre


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

Der kommt schon, der Frühling und wird alles noch schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der kommt schon, der Frühling und wird alles noch schöner



Na, wenigstens Deine Phantasie blüht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Aussergewöhnliche Theorie


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

sehr aussergewöhnlich


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aussergewöhnliche Theorie



Das kommt davon wenn man im Vollrausch Interviews gibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Klementine ist tot!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aussergewöhnliche Theorie



gleich das ganze amiland ...ich weis nicht...aber der dollar, ob der die krise überlebt, da bin ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klementine ist tot!



Du solltest mal weniger Bild lesen  dann hättest Du es schon gewusst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Nix da - Bild ist lustisch


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klementine ist tot!



Und die Mutter vom "Bullen von Tölz"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

... stimmt die auch


----------



## wondermike (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nix da - Bild ist lustisch



Nur ein bisschen unpraktisch. Wenn man das Ding mal schief hält, tropft immer das ganze Blut und Sperma raus...


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nur ein bisschen unpraktisch. Wenn man das Ding mal schief hält, tropft immer das ganze Blut und Sperma raus...


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nur ein bisschen unpraktisch. Wenn man das Ding mal schief hält, tropft immer das ganze Blut und Sperma raus...



deshalb guck ich immer online. kostet nix. blut und sperma spritzt in videos, bleibt aber im monitor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> deshalb guck ich immer online. kostet nix. blut und sperma spritzt in videos, bleibt aber im monitor



 Dafür geb' ich doch keinen Euro-Cent aus, ...

... ausserdem muss dann doch wissen, was das gemeine Volk so bewegt


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> :
> 
> ... ausserdem muss dann doch wissen, was das gemeine Volk so bewegt



so etwas weiss man doch  Erben, Wellen, Lawinen, vorgehaltene Waffe usw.  noch vergessen, Fahrräder ohne Bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2009)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aussergewöhnliche Theorie



der Kommunismus und sein Weg zu Weltherschaft


----------



## wondermike (5. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> deshalb guck ich immer online. kostet nix. blut und sperma spritzt in videos, bleibt aber im monitor



Also ich hätte da Angst vor Kurzschlüssen, wenn das ganze Zeug so im Monitor rumschwappt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Nix da - Bildzeitung ist goil


----------



## wondermike (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nix da - Bildzeitung ist goil



Jeder wie er's kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jeder wie er's kann.



 Genau - Und ich kann grundsätzlich immer und alles


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2009)

ei gude wie!


----------



## maverick65 (5. März 2009)

.


----------



## ratte (5. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> .


So Mundfaul heute? 

Dass ist man ja sonst nur von den beiden Jungspunden hier gewöhnt.


----------



## MissQuax (5. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nur ein bisschen unpraktisch. Wenn man das Ding mal schief hält, tropft immer das ganze Blut und *Sperma* raus...


 
Da kann ich aber nur sagen:



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also NAAAAA BITTE !


 

Und bei mir wurde Geschrei angestimmt wegen einem kleinen (und klein wenig unanständigen) Sp....-Smiley 

*Ihr Heuchler!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (5. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> So Mundfaul heute?
> 
> Dass ist man ja sonst nur von den beiden Jungspunden hier gewöhnt.


 
Nee, ich war unter Mav's Nick eingeloggt und habe deshalb den Text im Posting gelöscht!


----------



## ratte (5. März 2009)

Dachte ich mir schon, als ich direkt Dein Posting sah.

Das mit dem falsch eingeloggt sein ist hier jetzt weitestgehend abgeschafft. Dafür bieten wir hier lieber ab uns an das andere extrem: wir sitzen uns jeder am eigenen Rechner gegenüber und kabbeln uns im Forum.


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

JaJa und bald gibt es neue Jacke die von hinten geschlossen werden


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

nein nein


----------



## ratte (5. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> JaJa und bald gibt es neue Jacke die von hinten geschlossen werden


Nee, Hopi guckt nur nach Hosen, die möglichst wasserdicht sein sollten, weil er so oft im Schnee liegt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *Ihr Heuchler!*



Wondermike gehörte m.W. nach nicht zu denjenigen, die ihren Unmut über den S**-Smilie bekundet haben...

... das waren im Wesentlichen Iggi und meine Wenigkeit...

... insofern ist WM kein Heuchler  

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass trotz aller noch so freizügigen und eindeutig zweideutigen Herumalberei in diesem Fred eine gewisse Zurückhaltung mit derart direkten Äußerungen immer noch angeraten ist, ...

... insofern finde ich die Äußerung von WM auch nicht besonders toll  

P.S: Ich möchte aber betonen, dass ich mich hier in keinster Form als Mod des Plausch-Freds aufspielen möchte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Nee, Hopi guckt nur nach Hosen, die möglichst wasserdicht sein sollten, ...



Sollen die nur von Außen oder aber auch von Innen dicht sein?


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Nee, Hopi guckt nur nach Hosen, die möglichst wasserdicht sein sollten, weil er so oft im Schnee liegt.



sitze  nicht liege


----------



## ratte (5. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> sitze  nicht liege


Auch egal.
Und Du brauchst mich über den Rand Deines Monitors gar nicht so anzugucken. 

Ich mach mich jetzt mal ab für heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Auch egal.
> Und Du brauchst mich über den Rand Deines Monitors gar nicht so anzugucken.
> 
> Ich mach mich jetzt mal ab für heute.



so so


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

soso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

ach ja


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

ich geh mal roten holen 
Arbeit fertig für heute, morgen geht es dann wieder weiter


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

ich mach jetzt auch schluss und spiele Greifvogel  (auf Mäusejagd)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Arbeit fertig für heute, morgen geht es dann wieder weiter



Lebbe geht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich mach jetzt auch schluss und spiele Greifvogel  (auf Mäusejagd)



 dachte du bist der Rattenfänger


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lebbe geht weiter



wie so oft


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

@wahltho

wie ist es eigentlich mit dem September


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Unsererseits geht das wohl ok  

Wir sollten bald mal über die Details sprechen, Du hattest ja schon einen recht konkreten Terminvorschlag


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wondermike gehörte m.W. nach nicht zu denjenigen, die ihren Unmut über den S**-Smilie bekundet haben...
> 
> ... das waren im Wesentlichen Iggi und meine Wenigkeit...
> 
> ...




Nein, nein, Du hinterlässt auch keinen solchen Eindruck.
Dich kann man einfach nur gern haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Ach Caro


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> so so


süss 
Sorry Ratte



mzaskar schrieb:


> ich geh mal roten holen
> Arbeit fertig für heute, morgen geht es dann wieder weiter


Hab gerade ein schönes Pauli vor mir. 



Hopi schrieb:


> ich mach jetzt auch schluss und spiele Greifvogel  (auf Mäusejagd)


....und des Nachts werden dann Ratten gejagt? .....Du Nimmersatt


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Caro



Ja, jetzt übertreib nicht so.....einer hätte auch gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

na dann  Prost


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

jetzt nimms halt wie es kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2009)

ich geh... machts gut leute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jetzt nimms halt wie es kommt



... was Du schon wieder denkst


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

nacht ... und immer schön brav bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Ja Papi, wir machen auch gleich das Licht aus


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

und ja nicht die Taschenlampe unter der Decke anknipsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Aber Papi, sowas würden wir doch niiiieeee tun


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

so ist es recht 

sonst


----------



## wondermike (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wondermike gehörte m.W. nach nicht zu denjenigen, die ihren Unmut über den S**-Smilie bekundet haben...
> 
> ... das waren im Wesentlichen Iggi und meine Wenigkeit...
> 
> ... insofern ist WM kein Heuchler



Wie jetzt? Also, damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen möchte ich noch nachträglich meine tiefe moralische Entrüstung zum Ausdruck bringen, ob der in diesem moralisch einwandfreien Forum vorgebrachten zutiefst unanständigen Inhalte. Was Doppelmoral angeht, lass ich mich doch weder von links noch von rechts überholen.   



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass trotz aller noch so freizügigen und eindeutig zweideutigen Herumalberei in diesem Fred eine gewisse Zurückhaltung mit derart direkten Äußerungen immer noch angeraten ist, ...
> 
> ... insofern finde ich die Äußerung von WM auch nicht besonders toll
> 
> P.S: Ich möchte aber betonen, dass ich mich hier in keinster Form als Mod des Plausch-Freds aufspielen möchte



Natürlich ist die bloße Erwähnung der Existenz gewisser Körperflüssigkeiten ein zutiefst unmoralischer Verstoß gegen die guten Sitten, die wir als brave, einwandfrei beleumdete, brave Bürger doch stets und jederzeit hochzuhalten haben.


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja Papi, wir machen auch gleich das Licht aus



Ohja.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ist es recht
> 
> sonst



 Das könnte man jetzt falsch verstehen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

was du schon wieder denkst  wir sind doch hier ein durch und durch anständiges Forum ... naja zumindest dieser Fred


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was du schon wieder denkst  wir sind doch hier ein durch und durch anständiges Forum ... naja zumindest dieser Fred



Dieses verquere denken habe ich von Euch hier gelernt.
Was soll nur aus mir werden? 
Wie war das nochmal mit den braven und den bösen Mädchen.........


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

Ich bin Unschuldig


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

Wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist die bloße Erwähnung der Existenz gewisser Körperflüssigkeiten ein zutiefst unmoralischer Verstoß gegen die guten Sitten, die wir als brave, einwandfrei beleumdete, brave Bürger doch stets und *jederzeit hochzuhalten haben*.


......wie unanständig


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin Unschuldig


Dies wage ich zu bezweifeln.
......in Deinem Alter. 

Oh, welch Triumph!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

noch was von früher 

http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/sounds/story/Die-Stones--Jung-und-unverbraucht-24400576


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Kaum ist man mal fünf Minuten Weg, herrscht hier schon Saddam und Gonohroe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> ......wie unanständig



Sag' ich doch: WM ist ein ganz Schlimmer!


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben und jetzt husch husch ins Körbchen


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sag' ich doch: WM ist ein ganz Schlimmer!



Ja, immer so von hinten......mit dem Messer durch die Brust.


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben und jetzt husch husch ins Körbchen



Stimmt  es ist Zeit.....Nacht Jim Bob 
Wenn es am WE biketechnisch okay ist, können wir ja mal wieder ne Runde drehen. 

Und Ende des Monats gehe ich fremd und drehe dem Taunus den Rücken zu.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn es am WE biketechnisch okay ist, können wir ja mal wieder ne Runde drehen.



Hatten wir ja schon drüber gesprochen, aber die Aussichten sind eher bescheiden 



caroka schrieb:


> Und Ende des Monats gehe ich fremd und drehe dem Taunus den Rücken zu.



 Du wirst uns doch nicht etwa (dauerhaft) verlassen


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

Ich bekomme bald ein Paket 

ir freuen uns, Ihnen den Versand Ihrer Bestellung xxxxx bestätigen zu können.

Ihre Bestellung wurde versendet am 05.03.2009. Ihre Liefer-Referenznummer lautet xxxxxxx. Wir bestätigen, dass Ihre Bestellung voraussichtlich am oder vor dem 11.03.2009 an Ihre Lieferadresse geliefert wird.


----------



## caroka (5. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hatten wir ja schon drüber gesprochen, aber die Aussichten sind eher bescheiden
> 
> 
> 
> Du wirst uns doch nicht etwa (dauerhaft) verlassen



Nein,nein, ich verlass doch nicht meinen Taunus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

Ich sag mal tschau ...


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2009)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2009)

shicendregg wedder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

moin, moin, moin 

Aber konkret schicendreck das Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bald ein Paket



Na hoffentlich tickt es nicht


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2009)

hier ist es wieder Winter .....

Guten Morgen an die Plauschergemeinde


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2009)

40 CHF sind von mir 

http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/Der-bissigste-Blechpolizist-Zuerichs-12762584


----------



## caroka (6. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 40 CHF sind von mir
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/Der-bissigste-Blechpolizist-Zuerichs-12762584



Wärst Du mal mit dem Fahrrad gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

... oder besser noch: Hättest Du Dich an die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen gehalten


----------



## caroka (6. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder besser noch: Hättest Du Dich an die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen gehalten



.....mit dem Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> .....mit dem Rad.



Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkugen gelten auch für Radfahrer


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

moin 

na Kinners  alles trocken bei euch  
WAS EIN SAUWETTER


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

Das kann man wohl laut sagen:

*SAUWETTER!!!*


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2009)

schöner Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

... hast Du 'ne schöne Linie gezogen?


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

bestimmt auf einem Spiegel


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2009)

Perfekt


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hast Du 'ne schöne Linie gezogen?



Hast eigentlich gesehen das es auf dem Feldberg Neuschnee gibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hast eigentlich gesehen das es auf dem Feldberg Neuschnee gibt



Auf dem Feldberg ist mir das ziemlich egal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

Wieder mal was Unglaubliches


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht  wäre in dem beschriebenen Fall nicht ein selbstdrehendes MG auf dem Dach besser


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2009)

wieso, so kann man auch gleichzeitig noch den Tee kochen


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieder mal was Unglaubliches



Was ist daran unglaublich? Ist doch nur Business as usual.


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2009)

Unglaublich finden würde ich gerne das hier:

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaft/0,1518,611654,00.html

Leider aber auch keine wirkliche Überraschung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (6. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> P.S: Ich möchte aber betonen, dass ich mich hier in keinster Form als Mod des Plausch-Freds aufspielen möchte


 
Nein, selbstverständlich nicht!


----------



## MissQuax (6. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Also, damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen möchte ich noch nachträglich meine tiefe moralische Entrüstung zum Ausdruck bringen, ob der in diesem moralisch einwandfreien Forum vorgebrachten zutiefst unanständigen Inhalte. Was Doppelmoral angeht, lass ich mich doch weder von links noch von rechts überholen.
> 
> Natürlich ist die bloße Erwähnung der Existenz gewisser Körperflüssigkeiten ein zutiefst unmoralischer Verstoß gegen die guten Sitten, die wir als brave, einwandfrei beleumdete, brave Bürger doch stets und jederzeit hochzuhalten haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wieso, so kann man auch gleichzeitig noch den Tee kochen



Genau: Der wesentliche Vorteil ggü. z.b. einer normalen Mikrowelle besteht aber darin, dass Du den Tee auch noch nachträglich aufwärmen kannst, also z.b. wenn Du erst beim Trinken festgestellt hast, dass er zu kalt war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht  wäre in dem beschriebenen Fall nicht ein selbstdrehendes MG auf dem Dach besser



Apropos: Heute um 20:10 Uhr kommt auf n-tv eine Reportage über die ganzen Gadgets von James Bond


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Leider aber auch keine wirkliche Überraschung.



... leider nicht wirklich


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

N'abend Iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. März 2009)

in 2 wochen erste prüfung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

Versteh' ich, dass Du da nervös wirst, war bei mir damals auch so 

 Aber Kopf hoch, wird schon klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Versteh' ich, dass Du da nervös wirst, war bei mir damals auch so
> 
> Aber Kopf hoch, wird schon klappen



nervös will ich das nicht nennen...
ich glaub ich bin eher noch zu ruhig...


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nervös will ich das nicht nennen...
> ich glaub ich bin eher noch zu ruhig...



*SOFORT NERVÖS WERDEN!!!! LOS!!!*

Hoffe, das hat geholfen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

Wie? Du bist noch nicht nervös?


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. März 2009)

hm... neeee


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> shicendregg wedder


 
Yep, aber ich durfte heute früh das Auto von Frauchen. 
Jaja, ich weiß: Weichei. 

Im Auto den Scheibenwischer auf volle Pulle und auf Arbeit in die Gore-Tex-Klamotten geschlüpft. 

Sch... Dauerregen.


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> *SOFORT NERVÖS WERDEN!!!! LOS!!!*
> 
> Hoffe, das hat geholfen.


 
Nervös wurde ich heute auch. Mit meinem neuem Spielzeug. 

Ich kannte den Unterschied zwischen RAW und JPEG nicht! 

Bis vor wenigen Stunden hatte ich nicht mal ein Programm, was RAW (DNG) lesen kann. 

Macht euch auf was gefasst, wenn ich das Ding mal auspacke: 


*CASIO Exilim EX-FH 20*

@ Hopi: wehe du lachst!


Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich kannte den Unterschied zwischen RAW und JPEG nicht!


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


>


 

Du bist gemein!


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. März 2009)

böses hopi....


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> böses hopi....



isch bin der Friedensstifter


----------



## ratte (6. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> @ Hopi: wehe du lachst!


Ich gebe zu, ich musste auch lachen. Aber nicht wegen Deiner "Unwissenheit" sondern allein aufgrund dieses Kommentars.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> *CASIO Exilim EX-FH 20*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



liest sich gut  vor allem für SlowMo Videosequenzen und gute Serienbilder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> isch bin der Friedensstifter



Naja, bei Einem, den diese militaristische DaBomb-Werbung nicht stört, wundert mich eigentlich gar nichts mehr


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, bei Einem, den diese militaristische DaBomb-Werbung nicht stört, wundert mich eigentlich gar nichts mehr








ich bin doch ganz lieb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

... klar manchmal spielst Du auch ein paar Stunden schön ruhig


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> liest sich gut  vor allem für SlowMo Videosequenzen und gute Serienbilder


 

Alles nur bedingt: die 1000 fps kannst du vergessen. Braucht sau viel Licht (hassu nie!!!). Bei 240 fps ist es akzeptabel. 
Die 40 Bilder pro Sekunde kannst du auch vergessen. Zumindest was ich damit machen will: Einen Hüpfer z. Bsp. von einer Shore aufnehmen. Als Zeitlupenstudie, für *mich* als Bewegungsstudie. 40 Bilder pro Sekunde. Ok:

Sekunde...



Sekunde....



Sekunde. 



Und was war dann, danach??!!


Diese Cam kann "nur" 40 Bilder in den Speicher laden. 


Wo bekommst du diese Antwort?

Meine Meinung: 15 Bilder pro Sekunde reichen und das mit dieser Kamera per Vorhalt knipsen (nochmal je nach Einstellung 15 Bilder)

Ich wollte was Kleines, was funzt. Irgendwas zwischen Klein/Kompakt und DSLR (wobei mir eine DSLR immer noch im Kopf rummschwirrt)

Beispiel: freihändig also ohne Stativ und auch ohne Blitz. Mit welcher Cam bekommt man so ein Ergebnis?:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... klar manchmal spielst Du auch ein paar Stunden schön ruhig



Ja!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ego Shooter


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ego Shooter


 
Yep, welchen? Auf was für Sysem: Konsole oder größerem Rechteck?


----------



## ratte (6. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich bin doch ganz lieb


Meistens, wenn Du schläfst. Aber auch da gibt's Ausnahmen.


maverick65 schrieb:


> Yep, welchen? Auf was für Sysem: Konsole oder größerem Rechteck?


Eher live und in Farbe.


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Yep, welchen?



passend zu DaBomb   Return to Castle Wolfenstein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2009)

Das Bild wirkt ein wenig verrauscht  DSLR schwirrt mir auch durch den Kopf, aber als Schüler ist sowas eher schwierig umzusetzen  schade das sich die Technischen Daten in der Realität dann so ernüchtern...


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Eher live und in Farbe.


 
OK. Behalt du den Deinen, ich die "meine"


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das Bild wirkt ein wenig verrauscht


 
Der Typ schreibt was von verrauscht!!!  !!!!


Hassu mal gelesen, wie ich das Bild gemacht habe? 

*Ohne Stativ! Freihand!    Hallo??!! *

Zeig mir ein besseres Ergebnis!

Gruß Mav


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2009)

Dafür ist der Sensor in meiner Kompakt-Cam zu klein 

Was für ne Lichtempfindlichkeit (ISO) hast du bei dem Bild denn gewählt? Blende, Belichtungszeit...so rein interessehalber
Oder hast du die Cam arbeiten lassen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2009)

Fachsimpelt Ihr mal weiter über Digicams oder ballert Euch die letzten grauen Zellen mit Ego Shootern weg...  

... ich geh jetzt ins Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (6. März 2009)

Ich habe gerade frische Bilder aus dem Slopestylepark in Winterberg gesehen. Frisch trifft es ziemlich gut. Alles unter einer dicken, weißen Decke versteckt. 
Nix gegen Schnee (wenn ich Pech habe, ist morgen nix mit ausschlafen, da mich Hopi samt Brett auf den Feldberg jagt), aber et könnt mal janz schnell Frühsommer werden. Warm und trocken.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. März 2009)

guuuuuuuuuuuuuude nacht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> aber et könnt mal janz schnell Frühsommer werden. Warm und trocken.



da schließe ich mich voll und ganz an 

15°C Sonne und trockene Trails  das wäre jetzt mal was


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuuuuuuuuuuuude nacht...



dem schließe ich mich einfach mal an


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Sensor in meiner Kompakt-Cam zu klein
> 
> Was für ne Lichtempfindlichkeit (ISO) hast du bei dem Bild denn gewählt? Blende, Belichtungszeit...so rein interessehalber
> Oder hast du die Cam arbeiten lassen?


 
Yep ich habe die Cam arbeiten lassen (mit einem entsprechendem Programm!) Das was du wissen willst, siehst du wenn du die EXIF-Daten im (dazugehörigen) Album von mir aufrufst: Casio Exilim EX-FH20

Kannst du bei JEDEM (EXIF) Bild hier im Forum nachvollziehn., 
(ausser RAW-Aufnahmen, DIE kann man hier nicht einstellen.) 


Gruß Mav


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2009)

Ruhiges Händchen  für die Belichtungszeit, Freihand, erstaunlich wenig Verwacklungsunschärfe.
Trotzdem irritiert mich das Rauschen  Lichtempfindlichkeit (ISO) steht nicht in den Exif-Daten 

so, jetzt bin ich aber weg  gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ruhiges Händchen  für die Belichtungszeit, Freihand, erstaunlich wenig Verwacklungsunschärfe.
> Trotzdem irritiert mich das Rauschen  Lichtempfindlichkeit (ISO) steht nicht in den Exif-Daten


 

Hallo?!! Ich habe doch geschrieben: das war ein *Programmm*, eine *Automatik*, die ich eingestellt habe. Einfach nur Freihand und bei diesem Verschluß und bei dieser Blende ist das SO nicht möglich.

Ich glaube nicht, das wir in diesem Fred weiter auf das Geknipse eingehen sollten. Dafür gibt es andere Foren. 
ok ok, ich habe damit angefangen...


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2009)

Salute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. März 2009)

so ein MIST... HIER IST SCHoN WIEDER FAST ALLES WEIß!!!!! 

EDIT:
moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2009)

In fbh ist es zwar frisch, aber wir haben strahlenden Sonnenschein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2009)

moin moin!



maverick65 schrieb:


> Hallo?!! Ich habe doch geschrieben: das war ein *Programmm*, eine *Automatik*, die ich eingestellt habe. Einfach nur Freihand und bei diesem Verschluß und bei dieser Blende ist das SO nicht möglich.



bleib doch mal locker


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ein MIST... HIER IST SCHoN WIEDER FAST ALLES WEIß!!!!!
> 
> EDIT:
> moin



ist doch ein schöneres Motiv als wenns karge Landschaft ist  trotzdem wären mir 15°C Sonne und trockene Frühlingslandschaften lieber


----------



## ratte (7. März 2009)

Feldberg meldet aktuell: Ski und Snowboard sehr gut. Rodeln eher mäßig, da man nicht immer weiß, in welcher Verwehung man als nächstes versackt.  Und zum Teil sind die heute seehhrr tief, wie ich selber feststellen durfte. *plumps*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2009)

Demnächst gibt's sicher eine Lawinenwarnung für den Feldberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Demnächst gibt's sicher eine Lawinenwarnung für den Feldberg



nur wenn Hopi wieder die Piste runter rollt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2009)

Jetzt geht's rund sagte der Hopi und stieg in die Schneekugel


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. März 2009)

schnee wieder weg....


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schnee wieder weg....



geh mal ein paar Meter weiter rauf


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> geh mal ein paar Meter weiter rauf




vorhin aufm weg nachhause.. Feldberg total im Schnee.. sah klasse aus..


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2009)

ja und der schnee war so geil


----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2009)

Wernertanne war staubtrocken.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2009)

Mein Wohnzimmer auch...


----------



## ratte (7. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wernertanne war staubtrocken.....


Hopi war einfach nicht mehr in die nass geschwitzten Knieschoner zu bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wernertanne war staubtrocken.....



laber  und wie tief bist Du gedropt


----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> laber  und wie tief bist Du gedropt



hinterrad ist immer auf dem holz geblieben...heut abend dann mehr


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hinterrad ist immer auf dem holz geblieben...heut abend dann mehr



gibt es Bilder  Videos? Zeugen


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2009)

Na die Wetteraussichten für die gesamte kommende Woche sind ja eher schauerlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. März 2009)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. März 2009)

voll die tote hose hier.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2009)

... stimmt nicht viel los heute


----------



## Hopi (8. März 2009)

voll das sch....wetter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2009)

schon ne ganze Weile nicht viel los hier


----------



## MissQuax (8. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schon ne ganze Weile nicht viel los hier


 
Dann hier mal zur "Belebung" ein schönes Bildchen:







So sieht mein Stinky jetzt aus!


----------



## Meister Alex (8. März 2009)

Goooil!
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt.
Bin noch am schauen nach einem Helm. Muss demnächst unbedingt mal dem Fachgeschäft in Kronberg einen Besuch abstatten.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schon ne ganze Weile nicht viel los hier



Das schwankt immer: Mal ist wieder mehr und dann längere Zeit weniger los; mit früheren Zeiten kann man das allerdings nicht mehr vergleichen...

... wenn das Wetter besser wird, dann wird hier auch wieder mehr abgehen 

Gute Nacht 

Achso und morgen ist Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Achso und morgen ist Frei-Tag



echt 

ich fühl mich eher wie montag 

gmoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich fühl mich eher wie montag



Montag Morgen 07:20 Uhr und die Woche nimmt einfach kein Ende


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2009)

Grüezi


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2009)

Tach Kinners  na alles frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2009)

Ei Logo


----------



## caroka (9. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Achso und morgen ist Frei-Tag


Hast Du Zeit für 'ne Tour......Jetzt. Um 12:00 müsste ich zu Hause sein.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Grüezi


Na, so gut drauf. Was ist los?



Hopi schrieb:


> Tach Kinners  na alles frisch


Klaro!


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2009)

Einfach so


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2009)

Und warst Du wieder fahren?


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2009)

nööö nur Schneeschuhwandern durch den Tiefschnee  

Fahre geht es am Wochenende wieder dummdidummm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. März 2009)

Wir waren  am Feldi hopsen


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2009)

Ich fahre ja und hopse nicht 

Wie ist das " fährst du schon oder hopst du noch " 



Menno: Apple hat meine Bestellung schon seit dem 5.03 fertig und UPS hat sie noch nicht mal in Holland abgeholt


----------



## wondermike (9. März 2009)

Dann haben wir das ja jetzt auch geklärt:

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/bild/29/29872/29872_1.html

Die Frage ist nur, ob das jetzt nur für Windows, oder auch für MacOS gibt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du Zeit für 'ne Tour......Jetzt. Um 12:00 müsste ich zu Hause sein.



Sorry, hab das jetzt erst gelesen, ich war heute mit A. in Heidelberg


----------



## caroka (9. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, hab das jetzt erst gelesen, ich war heute mit A. in Heidelberg


Ich dachte mir schon, dass ihr unterwegs  seid, als ich sah, dass das Vierrädrige fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir schon, dass ihr unterwegs  seid, als ich sah, dass das Vierrädrige fehlt.



Wir waren wegen A. Schulter bei Prof. Dr. Habermann der Koryphäe für Schultern in D  - Mehr dann per PN oder per Telefon


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2009)

n'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2009)

heia jetzt ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2009)

ich bring sie um diese verdammte lineare Algebra!!


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich bring sie um diese verdammte lineare Algebra!!



und, hast du´s getan ?

moje


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich bring sie um diese verdammte lineare Algebra!!



Mörder!


----------



## caroka (10. März 2009)

Moin



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich bring sie um diese verdammte lineare Algebra!!



 Nicht........die brauchst Du doch für die Prüfung!


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht........die brauchst Du doch für die Prüfung!



aber danach nie mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2009)

Das wäre doch was für schlechtes Wetter


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2009)

ei gude wie!



wahltho schrieb:


> Mörder!



da muss ich dem iggi in Schutz nehmen, er kann sie nicht ermordet haben, wir haben sie heute in der Schule wieder gesehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da muss ich dem iggi in Schutz nehmen, er kann sie nicht ermordet haben, wir haben sie heute in der Schule wieder gesehen



Verdammt zäh das Ding, bei so vielen, die ihm schon ans Leder wollten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2009)

bisher komm ich noch ganz gut mit ihm aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2009)

... ich persönlich hab' auch keine Rechnung mit ihm offen...

... hab's im Grundstudium dann sogar nochmal verschärft genossen


----------



## Hopi (10. März 2009)

Ein Tag so wunderschön wie heute 

Kurzer Wetterbericht vom Feldi 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86LV2j1FGHY"]YouTube - Feldberg 10 03 2009[/ame]


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2009)

werde ich sicherlich auch genießen dürfen


----------



## caroka (10. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das wäre doch was für schlechtes Wetter



Da fällt mir gleich eine Lokation ein.  Leider viele Scherben und Nägel, die da rumliegen. 
Ist aber schon 2 Jahre her, als ich da war. Vllt. steht das Gebäude nicht mehr. 
Wäre in Frankfurt, Nähe Gallusviertel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2009)

... wo treibst Du Dich denn so herum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2009)

Gute Nach


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2009)

gude moi


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (11. März 2009)

Moin moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> ... wo treibst Du Dich denn so herum?



Ich kenne alle Schichten der Gesellschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kenne alle Schichten der Gesellschaft.



So, so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2009)

Berto, na wie schaut es denn so?


----------



## Hopi (11. März 2009)

Ich bitte um eine kurze Gedenkminute


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2009)

der deutsche Wald muss sauber sein und Downhiller sind Rowdy´s .....

 

Normal sind die nicht so schnell


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. März 2009)

moin moin

traurig das mit der Rinne


----------



## ratte (11. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine kurze Gedenkminute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Normal sind die nicht so schnell



Tja ich würde mal sagen nach der Aktion vom vorletzten Sonntag wurde da eben ganz schnell Tabula Rasa gemacht, um vollendete Tatsachen zu schaffen


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2009)

das stimmt wohl leider


----------



## Meister Alex (11. März 2009)

Gude,
ja mit dem tabula rasa machen mussten die sich ja auch beeilen, da Baumfällarbeiten und sonstiges Kettensägengetöse ab 15.03.2009 nicht mehr erlaubt sind, bis zum kommenden Herbst natürlich. Warum genau weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.
Gruß Tingeltangelbob


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. März 2009)

war mal am samstag knipsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2009)

hier haben heute die Vöglein geträllert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2009)

Im Taunus trällern die Vögelein schon seit ein paar Wochen...

... vorhin war aber schon wieder Eis auf den Autos 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... vorhin war aber schon wieder Eis auf den Autos



nee jetzt, oder 

hab echt kein bock mehr auf kratzen und das siff-wedder 

sieht ja schon wieder voll danach aus 

moinsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2009)

Guten Morgen ,iebe Leut Hier sieht es auch wieder kalt aus  aber ich nehme heute eh den grossen Wagen mit Chauffeur


----------



## caroka (12. März 2009)

Gumo,

etwas Sonne könnte ich schon gebrauchen. 
Gestern Nachmittag war es doch schon richtig schön.


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2009)

Es gibt doch noch die Höhensonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2009)

Tja, heute wird das hier wohl eher nix mit der natürlichen Sonne


----------



## caroka (12. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch die Höhensonne


Das ist aber immer so anstrengend, die mit sich herumzutragen. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, heute wird das hier wohl eher nix mit der natürlichen Sonne


 Ich würde aber viel lieber so  rumlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. März 2009)

Moin Maggo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch die Höhensonne



DU hast da leicht reden 



caroka schrieb:


> Das ist aber immer so anstrengend, die mit sich herumzutragen.



Du musst doch nur auf ca. 2.500m rauf, dann hast Du Höhensonne


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Friendlyman (12. März 2009)

Das Auto ist wie neues und es hat keine Probleme, Unfälle oder Mechaniker problems.Leider, ist das Fahrrad in England jetzt, weil ich von Deutschland hier mit meiner Familie umzog und ich vorschlage, eine Verschiffenfirma mit freiem Service für Sie zu verwenden. Ich denke bin die beste Weise für einen Kunden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2009)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Das Auto ist wie neues und es hat keine Probleme, Unfälle oder Mechaniker problems.Leider, ist das Fahrrad in England jetzt, weil ich von Deutschland hier mit meiner Familie umzog und ich vorschlage, eine Verschiffenfirma mit freiem Service für Sie zu verwenden. Ich denke bin die beste Weise für einen Kunden.



Falscher Fred, falsches Forum?


----------



## Hopi (12. März 2009)

falscher Hase  

Falschgeld
 ein lustiges Spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2009)

moin!

falsches Wetter

falsche Kleidung

falsche Freunde

es gibt so viel was falsch sein kann...

das Wetter pi**t mich an...im warsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Schlammschlacht!


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das Wetter pi**t mich an...im warsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Schlammschlacht!



klarer fall von falschem wetter 

aber ab morgen soll es ja wieder richtig werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber ab morgen soll es ja wieder richtig werden ...



 Yepp


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2009)

Samstag sonnig und trocken wurde mir vom Radio gesagt...
hoffentlich steigt mit der Temperatur auch die Laune wieder


----------



## Maggo (12. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Maggo



ach ja, moin

@iggy: korrektes foddo, schade nur, dass der horizont so abkippt und das licht irgendwie hätte schöner sein können...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hoffentlich steigt mit der Temperatur auch die Laune wieder



 Die Laune ist doch nicht schlecht, zumindest nicht bei mir


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: korrektes foddo, schade nur, dass der horizont so abkippt und das licht irgendwie hätte schöner sein können...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. März 2009)

seb seins is schöner


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2009)

vom Licht her auf jeden Fall


----------



## Maggo (12. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> seb seins is schöner



dafür fährt der nur so e versenderkiste.......die macht das ganze bild kapott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> dafür fährt der nur so e versenderkiste.......die macht das ganze bild kapott.



ich hab dich auch lieb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2009)

37 Stücke Sushi, 1 Miso-Suppe und 2 alkoholfreie Bier später....

_*Bäuerchen*_


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2009)

auch was schönes, leider nicht von mir 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5681266&postcount=183

Ach ich liebe euch alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2009)

Wir Dich auch Stefan 

Klasse Foto 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (12. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 37 Stücke Sushi, 1 Miso-Suppe und 2 alkoholfreie Bier später....
> 
> _*Bäuerchen*_



Du bist pervers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2009)

endlich mal ein morgen zum radeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

Genau!


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Plauscherinnen und Plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. März 2009)

freitag, 13 ! zum zweiten und nicht zum letzten mal dieses jahr 

und immer dran denken : auf jeden freitag, 13. folgt automatisch der samstag, 14. !!!


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2009)

sind das die fux´schen Weisheiten am Morgen


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind das die fux´schen Weisheiten am Morgen



hätte ich euch auch schon gestern abend sagen können


----------



## wondermike (13. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 37 Stücke Sushi, 1 Miso-Suppe und 2 alkoholfreie Bier später....
> 
> _*Bäuerchen*_



Du verfressenes Stück!! 

Und unsereiner, der wirklich was Leckeres verdient hätte, kuckt wieder in die Röhre.


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2009)

Morgens kommt es besser  Da ist man gleich wach und hoch motiviert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du bist pervers



... und weisst Du was: Es ist einfach nur goil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgens kommt es besser



Was genau kommt morgens besser?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

So: Der Ritt nach FFM auf zwei Rädern hat heute Morgen mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## Hopi (13. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So: Der Ritt nach FFM auf zwei Rädern hat heute Morgen mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht



Kannst Du es denn noch  oder bist Du erst mal umgefallen weil Du nicht mehr auf der Rolle warst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kannst Du es denn noch  oder bist Du erst mal umgefallen weil Du nicht mehr auf der Rolle warst



Ich bin doch schon letzte Woche nach FFM gefahren und vor zwei Wochen mit Caro und Thomas im Taunus unterwegs gewesen 

Fahrtechnisch alles im grünen Bereich, inkl. freihändig fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. März 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was genau kommt morgens besser?



Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters  


ehhmm das ´geht doch wieder nach hinten los ...... Arrrghhh wie komme ich da jetzt wieder raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

Wir sollten bald mal konkret über Luberon im September quatschen


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2009)

jau sollten wir .... evtl mal nächste Woche am Abend? Hast du Skype?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

Yepp


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. März 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (13. März 2009)

Endlich mal wieder gutes Wetter...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

Yepp - Caro, Thomas und ich werden wohl morgen eine Runde drehen 

Heute war es schon super nach FFM und zurück


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. März 2009)

klasse
jetzt ne woche vorm ABI kommts schöne wetter 
war trotzdem heute ne stunde fahren


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder gutes Wetter...



Jau endlich wieder ordentlich Snowboarden gehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. März 2009)

und es geht weiter.. und weiter und weiter...




hier mal aus ner andere Gegend...


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und es geht weiter.. und weiter und weiter...
> [Artikel]
> 
> hier mal aus ner andere Gegend...



Aber die fette Allradkarre im Hintergrund geht voll in Ordnung  

Mountainbiker und Rollstuhlfahrer 

Aber irgendwie passt das alles nicht mehr zusammen und die, die bewegungsunfähig in ihrer Karre sitzen und geheizt und mit möglichst viel PS und Luftverschmutzung durch den Wald fahren, werfen MTB Fahrer Naturzerstörung vor 

Immerhin signalisiert man Gesprächsbereitschaft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

Wenn das so weitergeht, treten wir bald alle wieder schön gemütlich die WABs hoch und ich verdiene meinen Spitznamen endlich zu Recht


----------



## ratte (13. März 2009)

Ich könnt :kotz:

Für den Münchener Bombenkrater sieht es auch düster aus.

Wenn die hier erwähnte Gesprächsbereitschaft genauso vorhanden ist wie beim Darmstädter Forstamt, welche auch groß in den Medien angekündigt war....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2009)

da scheint es doch irgend jemanden an höherer stelle zu geben der biker nicht leiden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. März 2009)

wahrscheinlich der 'Jägermeister'

Das Establishment will eben in der Krise mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.
Jetzt, wo sich die Herrschaften nicht mehr in lohnenden Fonds austoben können, die Steuerflucht immer ungemütlicher wird, besinnt man sich auf die guten alten Werte und geht in seinen Wald. Selbstredend wird so getan, als gehört der Wald dieser Kaste.

Frage mich, wofür ich Steuern bezahle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2009)

Trotzdem GN8


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2009)

kennt hier wer nen guten fahrzeugaufbereiter??


----------



## DerandereJan (14. März 2009)

warste voll?? 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2009)

anruf um 3 uhr irgendwas:"

guten abend herr maggo, 
sind sie der halter des fahrzeugs mit dem kennzeichen pie paa poo??
ja
kommen sie doch mal vor die haustür, es hat sich was ereignet........


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> anruf um 3 uhr irgendwas:"
> 
> guten abend herr maggo,
> sind sie der halter des fahrzeugs mit dem kennzeichen pie paa poo??
> ...



immer auf die unschuldig am straßenrand abgestellten fahrzeuge 
hatten wir auch mal. das auto war nagelneu und dann kommt so eine deppin und fährt es einfach kaputt. schon hatten wir einen nagelneuen unfallwagen 

shit happens ... bei uns war es aber am tage und hat somit keinen wertvollen schlaf gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

Moin 



Maggo schrieb:


> kennt hier wer nen guten fahrzeugaufbereiter?



Kommt wohl darauf an, welches Dein Auto ist. Ist es der Opel?


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2009)

verdammter Mist .....


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2009)

Guten Morgen ..... ich bin heute hier zu finden (http://www.obersaxen-mundaun.ch)


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Kommt wohl darauf an, welches Dein Auto ist. Ist es der Opel?



ja, das sind aber beides opelz.....mir gehört (noch) der linke. der verursacher wollte sich aus dem staub machen, gottseidank hat dieser unendlich bekloppte vollidiot eine schleifspur von seiner felge, auf der wohl kein befüllter reifen war, schön bis vor die eigene haustür gezogen. die cops hat das ne viertel stunde gedauert den zu finden.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

Na der linke Opel sieht aber so aus, als würde er mehr als nur einen Aufbereitung benötigen  

Abwrackprämie? 

... der Verursacher dürfte den Lappen erstmal w/Fahrerflucht für mindestens ein Jahr los sein


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... der dürfte den Lappen erstmal für mindestens ein Jahr los sein



den müsste man mit dem sack auf den küchentisch nageln und dann mit ner kneifzange und nem lötkolben mal richtig schön beigehen.
im ernst, vor zwei jahren wurde an dieser stelle mitten am tag von nem motoradspacko totgefahren, das ist halt genau am ortsausgang. früher hat mich das recht wenig gejuckt, seit die kleine da ist macht man sich aber so seine gedanken, wenn du über die strasse gehst biste da wo es für kinder schön ist und ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass die kleine da öfter mal alleine hin will......ich bete, dass sie sich dann an unseren rat hält und den zebrastreifen benutzt.


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2009)

achso: ich wollte den eh verkaufen, hätte aber wohl weniger als schwacke bekommen, von daher ist das mit nem lächeln auf den lippen gerade so zu ertragen....


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2009)

irgendwie ist das wedder noch nicht so, wie versprochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....seit die kleine da ist macht man sich aber so seine gedanken, ...



Die Gedanken kenne ich (noch)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> irgendwie ist das wedder noch nicht so, wie versprochen



Stimmt ist mir auch schon aufgefallen 

Caro, Thomas und evtl. A. wollen um 11:30 Uhr eine Runde ab fbh drehen, wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast Fux, geselle Dich zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. März 2009)

Moin,  

na manchmal ist Pech auch Glück, wenn man genauer hinschaut. 

Draußen wird es gerade heller.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

Yepp - Die Sonne kommt raus


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt ist mir auch schon aufgefallen
> 
> Caro, Thomas und evtl. A. wollen um 11:30 Uhr eine Runde ab fbh drehen, wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast Fux, geselle Dich zu uns





wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Die Sonne kommt raus



bin auf dem weg ...


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2009)

20


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

maggo schrieb:


> 20



19


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin auf dem weg ...



 Schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

16


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

Keiner mehr da?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... oder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... auf der Lauer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... oder biken?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

Naja...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... egal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

Wir...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... sehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... was ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... gleich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... hier ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... passiert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

... und die Spannung wächst ins Unerträgliche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

Bingo?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

*YES - I CAN ! ! ! *


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2009)

gut gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (14. März 2009)

Guude,


Maggo schrieb:


> kennt hier wer nen guten fahrzeugaufbereiter??


Ohje ohje, ... wenn es ernst gemeint war; weil es von der gegnerischen Vers. bezahlt werden sollte: z.B. Hoell & Motschmann in Hofheim.

... aber das härteste is jedoch, um drei Uhr aus dem Bett geholt zu werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

So, Caro, Thomas, Fux und ich haben eine schöne Runde durch den Taunus gedreht. Ob des durchnässten Untergrundes war es recht anstrengend:

Von fbh zum Öhlmühlweg, zum nfh, Eselseck, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachtal, Fuchstanz (mit Kaffeepause) Haustrail (inkl. des ersten Trail-Cleanings der Saison  ), Öhlmühlweg, wieder hoch zum nfh, nfh-trail und dann über den Bahn-Trail zurück nach fbh

Es war sehr schön und lustig, insgesamt zwar nur 27km, aber wegen des schlammigen Untergrundes gefühlte 50km


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es war sehr schön und lustig, insgesamt zwar nur 27km, aber wegen des schlammigen Untergrundes gefühlte 50km



werde jetzt mal so langsam den schlammigen untergrund von mir befreien 
oder doch umgekehrt


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> gut gemacht....



jo 

aber in anbetracht der mäßigen konkurrenz hätte man doch ein bild oder ein video zur k-fragen lösung erwarten dürfen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> jo
> 
> aber in anbetracht der mäßigen konkurrenz hätte man doch ein bild oder ein video zur k-fragen lösung erwarten dürfen



genau


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. März 2009)

6 tage....


----------



## caroka (14. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 6 tage....



Wirst Du endlich nervös?


----------



## caroka (14. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> .............
> 
> Es war sehr schön und lustig, insgesamt zwar nur 27km, aber wegen des schlammigen Untergrundes gefühlte 50km



Über den Bahntrail zurück 

Jetzt geht es endlich wieder los!


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Wirst Du endlich nervös?



so langsam wirds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Über den Bahntrail zurück



Merci - Hab's korrigiert


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2009)

Hoi Thomas, auf 2000m sieht es zur Zeit so aus 





Nur mal so wegen dem geplnten Alpen X


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

Sind ja noch 3 1/2 Monate hin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2009)

es wird Frühling 









hab dann heute mal die Spikes gegen Fat Alberts getauscht


----------



## wondermike (14. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es war sehr schön und lustig, insgesamt zwar nur 27km, aber wegen des schlammigen Untergrundes gefühlte 50km



Bei mir waren's heute gefühlte 71 km, laut Tacho auch. 

Mal sehen ob ich noch 50% der Gesamtpunkte des Teams schaffe.


----------



## wondermike (14. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hab dann heute mal die Spikes gegen Fat Alberts getauscht



Sollte ich auch mal machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Thomas, auf 2000m sieht es zur Zeit so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja leck mich am A........   ist das geil  


Und wie war der Schnee?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir waren's heute gefühlte 71 km, laut Tacho auch.



 Alder k*ck die Wand an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ja leck mich am A........   ist das geil
> 
> 
> Und wie war der Schnee?


Morgen geht es nach Engelberg 
Über 1900 feinster Pulver nach unten würde er immer harschiger und schwerer  aber insgesamt mit ganz wenig laufen perfekte Freeride (Varianten) Abfahrten


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

sehr schön  fall nicht in einen Schneehaufen


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2009)

Bei meiner Masse mache ich den Haufen Platt  und außerdem Fähre ich ja mit Schwimmflügel 
Www.abssystem.com


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. März 2009)

so, fertig für heute mit dem lernen..
gn8


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so, fertig für heute mit dem lernen..
> gn8



nix da ! aufstehen und weitermachen 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2009)

moin, moin 

Genau: Reifeprüfungskandidaten aufstehen und ab an den Schreibtisch


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. März 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. März 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2009)

Na was machen die Abivorbereitungen


----------



## caroka (15. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na was machen die Abivorbereitungen


Scheinbar wird intensiv gearbeitet.


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2009)

Also ich für meinem Teil esse gerade eine leckere, scharfe Pizza


----------



## caroka (15. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also ich für meinem Teil esse gerade eine leckere, scharfe Pizza



Ich hatte gerade zwei Stück Kuchen/Torte. 
Pizza wäre mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## Hopi (15. März 2009)

Wir waren eben im beef finest Jamjam

Und haben uns ein super Filet Steak gegönnt


----------



## caroka (15. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir waren eben im beef finest Jamjam
> 
> Und haben uns ein super Filet Steak gegönnt



.....und dann noch, wie letztens beim Italiener, mit Rotweinsoße. 

Da hätte ich jetzt richtig Lust drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Scheinbar wird intensiv gearbeitet.



oder intensiv pausiert


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2009)

Etwa auf den Italiener in Rotweinsosse


----------



## caroka (15. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Etwa auf den Italiener in Rotweinsosse





Och, das wär jetzt auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## caroka (15. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oder intensiv pausiert


wohl eher


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> wohl eher



nö 

mal sehn ob ich heute vor 1 ins Bett komme


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. März 2009)

iggi du machst irgendwas falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (15. März 2009)

den eindruck habe ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir waren eben im beef finest Jamjam



 Echt gut der Laden nicht wahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## Hopi (15. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Echt gut der Laden nicht wahr



ist er


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. März 2009)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2009)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

Guten Morgen Kinners


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2009)

Hallo Schweiz


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2009)

moin fbh, moin ch


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

Hwute geht es, seit ca. 4 Wochen (gefühlt 10 Jahre ) mal wieder zweirädrig, einsitzig zur Arbeit  

Naja eigentlich dachte ich ja Frühlingshafte Temperaturen empfangen mich, aber mein Thermometer auf dem Balkon erzählt mir etwas von 2°  

aber egal, ichfreue mich auf die frische Luft und den Wind der meine Nase umschmeichelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

Wen es interessiert 

http://redirect2.mailingwork.de/view2.php?C=3274-81BFED7C&M=122633&U=52828-639E1979&T=N


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2009)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2009)

N'abend


----------



## wondermike (16. März 2009)

94


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)




----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

auf die Gefahr das es nervt ... Aber es hatt halt noch viel Schnee 


und dann ging es nach unten 





Ich mag euch auch


----------



## wondermike (16. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/398


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

jau http://www.20min.ch/digital/webpage/story/Video-des-Tages-19917958


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> auf die Gefahr das es nervt ... Aber es hatt halt noch viel Schnee ;




goil...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2009)

So Leute der Frühling ist eingeläutet, mein zweisitziges, vierrädriges Gefährt hat seit heute seine Sommerbereifung


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

der http://www.piazza.ch/inserat/975383/fiat_topolino_c_jg.1954.html ist auch zweisitzig, vierrädrig 

Achja, Der Winter kommt wieder zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> auf die Gefahr das es nervt ... Aber es hatt halt noch viel Schnee



Solange der Schnee in den Alpen bleibt, ist mir das vorerst noch egal, erfreuen kann ich mich persönlich an der weissen Pracht aber in keinster Weise, da ich Schnee einfach nicht mag, aber jedem das Seine  

... insgesamt weniger witzig und erbaulich dürfte es aber in einigen Wochen werden, wenn sich diese ganzen Schneemassen in geschmolzener Form Richtung Meer bewegen


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

naja solange es nicht bei rasant schnell gestiegenen Temperaturen noch in strömen Regnet, sollte es zu schaffen sein ohne das Köln nasse Füsse bekommt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> 94





wondermike schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/398



wie sagt man? Back dir 'n Eis  

nein ehrlich, ich finds gut das du so viel Zeit für Sport hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> auf die Gefahr das es nervt ... Aber es hatt halt noch viel Schnee



Mich nervt es nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2009)

Ich bin todmüde - Gute Nacht Zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

Gute Idee  

Ich ziehe mich auch mal langsam zurück


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2009)

ja gute Nacht ihr Leuts


----------



## wondermike (16. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie sagt man? Back dir 'n Eis



Tja, wir alten Säcke müssen uns halt Bestätigung suchen, wo wir können. 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nein ehrlich, ich finds gut das du so viel Zeit für Sport hast



Nun, das mit dem Appretur habe ich ja zum Glück schon ein Weilchen hinter mir. 

Aber Ihr kriegt das auch hin und das geht auch irgendwann vorbei.


----------



## MissQuax (17. März 2009)

ERSTE!   

Guten Morgen!


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ERSTE!
> 
> Guten Morgen!



boah  was geht´n hier 

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2009)

Guten Morgen Deutschland 

Das sind ja ganz neue Frühplauscherinnen am Werk


----------



## MissQuax (17. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .... ganz neue Frühplauscherinnen am Werk


 

Nö, wollte nur einmal Erster sein! 

Ich geh' jetzt wieder ins Bett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Deutschland



Moin CH


----------



## caroka (17. März 2009)

Moin moin,

soll ich Laufen gehen, oder nicht?


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2009)

nö lieber ins Bett kuscheln und etwas Schokolade futtern


----------



## wondermike (17. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> soll ich Laufen gehen, oder nicht?



Brauchst Du Motivationshilfe?

Also:

*Los! Beweg Dich, Du faules Stück!!!*



Tu ich doch gerne...


----------



## caroka (17. März 2009)

Weder das Eine noch das Andere hab ich getan. 
Ich gelobe Besserung! 

......in die ein oder andere Richtung.


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2009)

@ wondermike

an deine Motivationskünsten musst du aber noch etwas arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2009)

Caro ist 'ne faule S**, Caro ist 'ne faule S**


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr schön, wenn auch etwas frisch


----------



## caroka (17. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro ist 'ne faule S**, Caro ist 'ne faule S**


So lang ich bei euch noch mithalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr schön, wenn auch etwas frisch



Aha, mal nicht mit dem Vierrädrigen gefahren.....deshalb die große Klappe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Aha, mal nicht mit dem Vierrädrigen gefahren.....deshalb die große Klappe.



 Zugegebenermaßen fällt es mir zur Zeit doch etwas schwerer, mich unter der Woche zum Zweirädrigen durchzuringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2009)

Genial:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQALeeHWJyE"]YouTube - Superfad Directs Durex Commercial[/ame]

  

P.S: Aber Sound anmachen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2009)

EDIT: ich meine natürlich... geschmacklos


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2009)

ich habs jetzt schon ein paar mal geguckt, aber der große knall kommt irgendwie nicht  


frühling im garten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2009)

So, bin heute von FFM kommend mal wieder über Hofheim, Kapellenberg, Albertsweg, Gundi, Zickzack-Trail entlang des Sonnenweges, Hahnenkopf(-Trail), wollte dann eigentlich noch die Schwarze Sau Richtung Kaisertempel fahren, aber es wurde dann doch schon recht dämmerig und ich bin direkt zum Staufen und Mannstein-Trail/Teufelsbahn runter nach fbh.

Die Trails waren alle nahezu trocken und in hervorragendem Zustand 

Hat richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (17. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> EDIT: ich meine natürlich... geschmacklos



Und natürlich moralisch auf das Schärfste zu verurteilen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2009)

Wieso? Es werden ja keine Geschlechtsteile gezeigt und keine Körperflüssigkeiten genannt


----------



## MissQuax (17. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genial:
> 
> YouTube - Superfad Directs Durex Commercial
> 
> ...


 

*Ja, ja, aber sich über einen S.x-Smiley mokieren! *

*Also alles nur *











!


----------



## wondermike (17. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? Es werden ja keine Geschlechtsteile gezeigt und keine Körperflüssigkeiten genannt



Hast Du verstockter alter Ketzer etwa nicht gehört, was der Heilige Vater gesagt hat?

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,613810,00.html


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hast Du verstockter alter Ketzer etwa nicht gehört, was der Heilige Vater gesagt hat?
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,613810,00.html



das tolle ist, dass er siene Aussage bezüglich Kondome nicht erläutert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2009)

schönes Wetter heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hast Du verstockter alter Ketzer etwa nicht gehört, was der Heilige Vater gesagt hat?



Ich hab' nur gehört, dass er meint Kondome würden nicht helfen und er daher jetzt selbst nach Afrika gereist ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das tolle ist, dass er siene Aussage bezüglich Kondome nicht erläutert



Na ist doch logisch, wenn du ein Kondom benutzt, dann kann das platzen. Wenn du keine Kondome hast, kommst du ja gar nicht erst in Versuchung  sondern lebst enthaltsam bis an dein Ende und dann kann auch nix passieren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' nur gehört, dass er meint Kondome würden nicht helfen und er daher jetzt selbst nach Afrika gereist ist



Kondome verschlimmern das Aids Problem sogar noch


----------



## wondermike (17. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das tolle ist, dass er siene Aussage bezüglich Kondome nicht erläutert



Muss er ja nicht, schließlich ist er ja unfehlbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2009)

... welch ernsthafte Diskussion 


Gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (18. März 2009)

moin moin......


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2009)

moin

shicendregg saggkalt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

Moin, moin 

... ein typischer Fall für Webasto


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2009)

Morsche


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> ... ein typischer Fall für Webasto



lohnt sich das wirklich, vor dem losbiken nochmal schnell im auto anzuwärmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

... heute war nach sechs Tagen Biken in Folge 'eh mal wieder ein Tag Päuschen angesagt


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

Moin, Freitag wird's ernst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

Auch ganz lustig und noch etwas "subtiler":

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEtVJZmbqRQ"]YouTube - Durex Werbung[/ame]


----------



## wondermike (18. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Freitag wird's ernst, oder?



Und? Endlich nervös?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

... der neue Spruch in Deiner Sig ist aber schon hart


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Freitag wird's ernst, oder?



jo


----------



## wondermike (18. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... der neue Spruch in Deiner Sig ist aber schon hart



Hart aber gerecht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6s1JxoS4CE&feature=related"]YouTube - Geile Werbung mit koksender Schnitte[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

Ich sag' schon mal gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

Achso:

@Mzaskar: Vllt. können wir morgen Abend ja mal wegen Luberon skypen


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. März 2009)

hab auch skype


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

@zaskar: was liegt den bei dir dieses we an...es könnte passieren das ich nochmal zürich...da würd ich doch das board...


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. März 2009)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2009)

Guten Morgen  

@Lugxx
Bin das We in Davos mit den Arbeitskollegen .....


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2009)

moin schwiiiieeeeeezzzzzzzz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2009)

Moin Schweiz, Moin Kelkheim, Moin Industriepark


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2009)

So, die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war zwar etwas frisch, aber insgesamt sehr schön und sonnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war zwar etwas frisch, aber insgesamt sehr schön und sonnig



gestern war es frischer und sonne seh ich auf meiner fahrt recht selten 
jetzt, wo sie so langsam rauskommt, werde ich bald wieder eine stunde zurück in die ewige dunkelheit gebeamt 

aber zum ausgleich ist es dann endlich abends länger hell


----------



## wondermike (19. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt, wo sie so langsam rauskommt, werde ich bald wieder eine stunde zurück in die ewige dunkelheit gebeamt



Ist immer mein Lieblingstag im ganzen Jahr, der Montag nach der Sommerzeit-Umstellung. Seid froh, dass Ihr mich da nicht morgens im B*** erleben müsst.


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist immer mein Lieblingstag im ganzen Jahr, der Montag nach der Sommerzeit-Umstellung. Seid froh, dass Ihr mich da nicht morgens im B*** erleben müsst.



ganz ehrlich : ich möchte dich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt an einem der anderen 364 tage im b*** erleben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich : ich möchte dich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt an einem der anderen 364 tage im b*** erleben


----------



## wondermike (19. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich : ich möchte dich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt an einem der anderen 364 tage im b*** erleben



Das stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wofür die drei *** stehen. Wenn Du denkst, was ich denke, was Du denkst, dann beruht das natürlich auf Gegenseitigkeit.


----------



## caroka (19. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist immer mein Lieblingstag im ganzen Jahr, der Montag nach der Sommerzeit-Umstellung. Seid froh, dass Ihr mich da nicht morgens im B*** erleben müsst.





wissefux schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich : ich möchte dich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt an einem der anderen 364 tage im b*** erleben





Ich sag jetzt nix dazu.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2009)

Wenn Du denkst Du denkst, dann denkst Du nur Du denkst...


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2009)

ich glaube die Schweiz ( oder andere "Steuerparadise" ) bekommt noch mehr Geld aus Germanien 

Seit gestern wissen wir, dass wir alle Indianer sind. Da veröffentlichte der Bundesfinanzhof ein Urteil, das Wild-West-Methoden auch in Steinbrücks eigenem Steuer-Staat absegnet. Ohne konkreten Verdacht dürfen Finanzbehörden danach das Bankgeheimnis brechen und Steuererklärungen der Bürger mit dessen Bankkonto-Bewegungen abgleichen. 

Quelle


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. März 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2009)

N'abend...

... habe gerade wieder auf dem Rückweg eine sehr schöne Runde über den Staufen gedreht und bin soeben noch vor der Dunkelheit nach Hause gekommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. März 2009)

moin moin! seehr schöner Sonnenuntergang heut über Lenzhahn 





was nicht heißt das die Sonne vorher nicht auch schon schön war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2009)

Schöne Bilder, die Abendstimmung am Staufen war heute auch herrlich, obwohl es deutlich kühler war als am Dienstag 


Ich wünsche unseren Reifeprüfungskandidaten für Morgen viel Glück und Erfolg!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. März 2009)

morgen muss ja nur der iggi ran, ich kann mich noch bis zur ersten Maiwoche zurücklehnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2009)

Na dann Toi, Toi, Toi Iggi - Wird schon klappen


----------



## wondermike (19. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann Toi, Toi, Toi Iggi - Wird schon klappen



Von mir auch viel Glück und alles Gute!   


Und denk an Deine Verantwortung für unsere Rente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. März 2009)

danke danke..... 
bin irgentwie immer noch relativ relaxed 
mal sehn wie es morgen ist 
also dann... bis denne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2009)

... immer ruhig Blut, wir zählen auf Dich  


GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... immer ruhig Blut, wir zählen auf Dich
> 
> 
> GN8



und wie wir das tun 

iggi, du bist unser Mann


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2009)

moin !

ran jetzt, iggi


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2009)

Bon Jour mes ami, ça va?

Ich hoffe das ist richtig

@ Iggi
Ich drücke dir alle meine, mir zur Verfügung stehenden, Daumen zur Prüfung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bon Jour mes ami, ça va?



Bonjour, merci beaucoup, ça va très bien, et toi?*

Iggi, Iggi, Iggi!!!*


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2009)

très très bien mercie, je vais du ski et le temps devient beau



........
obwohl Radfahren in der Sonne bei 30 ° jetzt auch nicht schlecht wäre 


*Iggi, Iggi, Iggi       *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

Ach so: Heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2009)

pah


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. März 2009)

ohja moin....

Frei-Tag 
5zeitstunden Prüfung.... ich geh mal Fresspaket packen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> très très bien mercie, je vais du ski et le temps [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]



Ah, tu vas faire du ski cet weekend - je vais probablement faire le VTT avec Caro


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2009)

SoSo mit Caro, ........ Da würde ich ja auch gerne mitfahren  Ist ja schon Jahrtausende her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

... tja Du lässt Dich ja nicht mehr bei uns im Taunus blicken, obwohl wir Dich schon so oft eingeladen haben


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. März 2009)

und tschüss.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

Viel Glück


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2009)

drück dir die Daumen und viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

So, ich bin dann mal unterwegs...


----------



## caroka (20. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... tja Du lässt Dich ja nicht mehr bei uns im Taunus blicken, obwohl wir Dich schon so oft eingeladen haben



Ich war schon in Zürich und habe ihn nicht besucht. 
War aber auch zeitlich zu knapp.


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2009)

Stimmt, das muss sich beim nächstenmal aber ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. März 2009)

so... moin....
17 Seiten 5 zeitstunden (eine davon Einlesezeit)... ging ganz gut von der hand.. mal sehn was es geworden ist...


----------



## Hopi (20. März 2009)

Und, war es hart?


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. März 2009)

also die aufgaben waren recht fair gestellt... mal sehn was es gibt..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

Wird schon geklappt habe   

So, ich gehe dann mal 'ne Runde biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

So, bin von einer sehr schönen Staufen-Judenkopf-Rossert-Fischbacherkopf-Trailrunde zurück 

Herrliche Abendstimmung und die Trails sind alle in ausgesprochen formidablem Zustande, nur sehr wenig Trail-Cleaning ist erforderlich 

@Mzaskar: Wir haben immer noch nicht wegen Luberon gescypt


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2009)

jau, bin gerade im abflug stop
fliege nach davos stop
melde mich montag stop
oder evtl schon am Sonntag stop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

Viel Spass stop
Pass auf Dich auf stop


----------



## caroka (20. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt, das muss sich beim nächstenmal aber ändern



Bestimmt!!!!! 
.......wenn Du mal da bist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. März 2009)

wie siehts aus ??? mal so rund um ostern KH ?


----------



## caroka (20. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also die aufgaben waren recht fair gestellt... mal sehn was es gibt..



Freut mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie siehts aus ??? mal so rund um ostern KH ?



Wenn's um Ostern trocken bleibt


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. März 2009)

seb und ich waren heute auch biken...
ein wenig rund um Idstein 


 

 

 

 

 

#


im Album sind noch mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2009)

Schicke Fotos 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2009)

ei gude wie!


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2009)

gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2009)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie siehts aus ??? mal so rund um ostern KH ?



Weiß noch nicht, ob ich Ostern hier bin.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2009)

moin moin!


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2009)

hey wahltho, was machst du im kelkheimer haingraben mit dem auto von a.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2009)

.... Einkaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2009)

So,...


die Säge ist zurück 

Sie steckt wieder in meinem Rucksack und wird vorerst wieder mein ständiger Begleiter sein


----------



## caroka (21. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hey wahltho, was machst du im kelkheimer haingraben mit dem auto von a.



Ich dachte, nur wir Frauen seien neugierig. Doch das hätte ich auch mit meiner außerordentlich guten, großartigen Kombinationsgabe hinbekommen. 

Warst Du heute schon unterwegs (mim Bike)?


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2009)

war dauernd mit dem bike unterwegs zwischen mir und meinen eltern.

erst rostlösespray geholt. hat aber nix gebracht. also musste die flex vom vadder ran.

jetzt sind die lenkerhörnchen ab und neue drauf


----------



## caroka (21. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> war dauernd mit dem bike unterwegs zwischen mir und meinen eltern.
> 
> erst rostlösespray geholt. hat aber nix gebracht. also musste die flex vom vadder ran.
> 
> jetzt sind die lenkerhörnchen ab und neue drauf



Na, da will es doch bestimmt mal ausgeführt werden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So,...
> 
> 
> die Säge ist zurück
> ...



gibts bei euch so viele straftäter die frei rumlaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, da will es doch bestimmt mal ausgeführt werden.



yepp. vermutlich morgen früh aber erst ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2009)

So, Caro, A. und ich werden mal zu einer Bike-Runde aufbrechen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2009)

So, ich bin von meiner kleinen Bike-Runde wieder zurück  die Hohe Kanzel mal wieder besucht, ich glaub da war ich schon seit 2007 nicht mehr


----------



## wondermike (21. März 2009)

So, bin auch wieder da. Heute hat's mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Ich habe mal die Schneesituation am Feldberg ausgelotet. Bis zum Sandplacken kein Problem. Dann fing es aber an mit Eis und so ca. 100 Hm vor dem Gipfel war Schluss. Bin dann über den roten Punkt zur Hohemark und dann wieder heim. Mit dem Marmorstein bin ich auch den ersten richtigen Trail in diesem Jahr gefahren. Ging schon wieder ganz gut. Dass alles trocken war, hat natürlich sehr geholfen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2009)

Die Runde von Caro, A. und mir wr sehr schön und lusdtig 

Die Trails sind schön trocken 

Am Fuxi gab es Kaffee und Kuchen und unterwegs war gleich zweimal Trai-Cleaning angesagt 

... etwas frisch war es allerdings.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2009)

ja das stimmt leider, frisch ist es da draussen noch ziemlich, auch wenn die Sonne fleißig scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Runde von Caro, A. und mir wr sehr schön und lusdtig
> 
> Die Trails sind schön trocken
> 
> ...




In meiner Ecke des Taunus gibt es auch genug zu tun für den Mann mit der Säge. 

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Ihr heute so spät losfahrt, wäre ich evtl. sogar mitgekommen. Wird echt Zeit, dass wir mal wieder ein Ründchen miteinander fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2009)

Gn8


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2009)

gute nacht johnboy!


----------



## caroka (22. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> In meiner Ecke des Taunus gibt es auch genug zu tun für den Mann mit der Säge.
> 
> Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Ihr heute so spät losfahrt, wäre ich evtl. sogar mitgekommen. Wird echt Zeit, dass wir mal wieder ein Ründchen miteinander fahren.


Mist, hatte noch überlegt Dich anzurufen. 



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gute nacht johnboy!


Gn8 Jim Bob


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

moin !

10 uhr 5 wege kreuz rettershof mit ziel hoher taunus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2009)

moin, moin 

Wir starten heute um 10:00 Uhr ab fbh ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2009)

Irgendwie bin ich verwirrt, ich dachte diese w/e wäre Zeitumstellung


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich verwirrt, ich dachte diese w/e wäre Zeitumstellung



nächste woche 

was treibt euch so früh aus dem haus  wird doch nicht die vorgezogene zeitumstellung sein 
obwohl, dann müsstet ihr eigentlich später dran sein 

vielleicht sieht man sich im wald, wenn ihr auch den hohen taunus und seine schneereste anpeilt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> was treibt euch so früh aus dem haus  wird doch nicht die vorgezogene zeitumstellung sein



Wir haben uns von einer Funkuhr um 08:15 Uhr wecken lassen, wir starten schon um 10:00 Uhr, weil datt Caro um 13:00 Uhr andere Verpflichtungen hat


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

ich lass mich von der sonne wecken 

und wo isse jetzt, die blöde kuh 

sieht so aus, als bleibt es erst mal frisch im schatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wo isse jetzt, die blöde kuh



Sie hat um 08:30 Uhr angerufen und ich habe Ihr erlaubt noch eine Stunde weiter zuschlafen, wir hatten aber auch darauf gewettet, dass sie um 09:00 Uhr vor der Tür steht, denn ich hatte ihr den Floh mit der vermeintlichen Zeitumstellung ins Ohr gesetzt  

Der Bahn-Trail ist übrigens wieder frei


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Bahn-Trail ist übrigens wieder frei



ach nee 

wollte eigentlich die umfahrung heute auf dem weg zum rettershof mal andersrum testen 
na ja, vielleicht geht das ja trotzdem noch 

und wo sind eigentlich die feldbergwerte, wenn man sie mal braucht 

ich hasse solche schwer kleidungsdefinierbaren wetterlagen ...


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Bahn-Trail ist übrigens wieder frei



na ja, da bist du ja jetzt wenigstens warmgesägt 

habe die meine auch wieder an bord. mal schauen, ob ich dir a***** abnehmen kann ...

bin dann mal wech 

viel spaß, auch wenn es draussen bei weitem nicht so schön ist, wie gestern ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach nee



Ach doch 



wissefux schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich die umfahrung heute auf dem weg zum rettershof mal andersrum testen
> na ja, vielleicht geht das ja trotzdem noch



Das geht doch immer noch 



wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, da bist du ja jetzt wenigstens warmgesägt



Genau


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2009)

moin moin!

ziemlich doofes Wetter, kalt und bewölkt


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

jetzt scheint die sonne ... blöde kuh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt scheint die sonne ... blöde kuh



Achso, ich dachte, Du hättest heute Morgen Caro gemeint und nicht die Sonne   

Heute war's in der Tat richtig frisch 

... aber trotzdem schön 

Wir haben vorhin unten am Teich im Reichenbachtal noch den Kater getroffen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt scheint die sonne ... blöde kuh



hier nicht


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir haben vorhin unten am Teich im Reichenbachtal noch den Kater getroffen.



ja ja, der kater. hat ein neues navi und findet sich im taunus nicht mehr zurecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

ach ja, hab noch a***** für unsere sägen entdeckt ... hatte grad absolut keine lust und wollte nur noch heim ...

auf dem friedhofstrail nach fbh liegt sowas ähnliches wie am bahntrail. allerdings nicht umfahrbar ...
bin schnell unten drunter durch. glaube, der könnte sogar gefährlich werden, wenn man die äste absägt


----------



## wondermike (22. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hier nicht



Hier hat sie auch immer nur sporadisch duirch die Wolken gekuckt. Und schweinekalt war's auch. 

Aber war trotzdem ganz nett.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin schnell unten drunter durch. glaube, der könnte sogar gefährlich werden, wenn man die äste absägt



Sind wir Männer oder Memmen


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sind wir Männer oder Memmen



männer, die noch ein paar tage leben wollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2009)

Nur noch ein paar Tage 

Ich wollte mir eigentlich noch meine Rentenbeiträge und noch ein bisschen mehr zurückholen


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

erst mal muß der iggi einzahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> erst mal muß der iggi einzahlen



erstmal muss ich mein abi machen 

und freitag steht ,mathe auf dem Programm :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2009)

... Iggi wir rechnen fest mit Deinen Rentenversicherungsbeiträgen, also ran an den Feind  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen 


... alles muss man hier selber machen


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2009)

moin

"frei-tag"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> "frei-tag"



Mein Beileid


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Beileid



danke


----------



## caroka (23. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> erstmal muss ich mein abi machen
> 
> und freitag steht ,mathe auf dem Programm :kotz:


Mathe ist doch genial! 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> "frei-tag"


Der Smilie ist falsch. 

Achso:moin moin


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Smilie ist falsch.



nö. ein frei-tag zum schaffen ist nunmal kein frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke



Gerne


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. März 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. März 2009)

moin

wasn Glück das son Wetter ist, da komm ich heut mal zu meinem Ruhetag


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2009)

es ist da  es ist da  es ist da  


Ich muss nach Neuss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2009)

was ist da?  was ist da?  was ist da?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. März 2009)

irgendwas zum hopsen vermutlich


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2009)

Hat was mit Schnee zu tun


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2009)

Nitro T1 ´09  muss nur noch zu meinem Privaten Paketannahmeservice


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2009)

Ach so


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2009)

viel Spass mit dem Holzding


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> viel Spass mit dem Holzding



das Zauberwort heißt Flex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (23. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> das Zauberwort heißt Flex



Wie? Grade neu gekauft und schon mit der Flex beigehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2009)

Yeah, flex it Baby


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie? Grade neu gekauft und schon mit der Flex beigehen?





wahltho schrieb:


> Yeah, flex it Baby



hey, flexen kann ich gut ! ehrlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hey, flexen kann ich gut ! ehrlich



Und ich kann gut sägen 

... meine Säge würde bestimmt auch wie Butter durchgehen


----------



## ratte (23. März 2009)

Aber Vorsicht, falls Ihr vorbei kommt, der Herr ist gerade etwas geladen und bissig.
Arbeitet irgendwer hier zufällig bei Adobe? Ich würde schon mal kündigen.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Arbeitet irgendwer hier zufällig bei Adobe? Ich würde schon mal kündigen.



cs4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. März 2009)

hier geht gerade die Welt unter...
Schnee, Schnee, Sturm und Gewitter.... jippi... kann mir nichts schöneres vorstellen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2009)

... hier hat's auch gerade heftigst gestürmt usw.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. März 2009)

2 cm schnee.... Schneefall dauert an


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2009)

Der Taunus im Würgegriff des Winters


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 2 cm schnee.... Schneefall dauert an



da fehlen mir aber noch 20 cm


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> da fehlen mir aber noch 20 cm



ratte, kannst du das bestätigen


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2009)

vorsicht junger Mann  ich habe eine CS4 Vorspannung


----------



## ratte (23. März 2009)

Ich sach' dann mal lieber nix.


----------



## wondermike (23. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> da fehlen mir aber noch 20 cm



Wird aber schwierig, das mit guter Technik zu kompensieren. Vielleicht kann Dir der Fux ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wird aber schwierig, das mit guter Technik zu kompensieren. Vielleicht kann Dir der Fux ein paar Tipps geben.



könnte ich, aber das wird nicht billig 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2009)

Zum Board und den zwei Zentimetern: Da kommt mir irgendwie Begriff des Flachbrett..... in den Sinn.   

Zum Wetter: Hier stürmt und regnet es nur  , wenigstens kein Schnee  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2009)

moin

prima rückenwind heute früh 

ich befürchte eine anstrengende heimreise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2009)

Moin, moin 

Der Wind soll zum Glück heute im Laufe des Tages abnehmen


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Guten Morgen Taunusbewohnerinnen und Bewohner 

Wir hatten heute Nacht wieder einen heftigen Wintersturm, ich hatte schon Angst um meine Rollläden 

Heute Morgen ist wieder alles eingeschneit und es schneit noch. Bei den angekündigten Tagestemeperaturen wird das eine schöne Matschepampe 
Ich nehme also den mehrrädrig, mehrsitzigen Wagen mit Wagenlenker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2009)

War eine schöne zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM, zwar etwas frisch, aber von oben und fast auch von unten trocken...

... ich war ob des Rückenwindes eine ganze Ecke schneller als sonst


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich war ob des Rückenwindes eine ganze Ecke schneller als sonst



Dann kannst Du ja nur hoffen das sich heute noch der Wind dreht


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> War eine schöne zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM, zwar etwas frisch, aber von oben und fast auch von unten trocken...
> 
> ... ich war ob des Rückenwindes eine ganze Ecke schneller als sonst



was en das für ne sprache  *'ob *des rückenwinds'?


wollt nur mal dran erinnern das wir hier im rhein main gebiet sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was en das für ne sprache  *'ob *des rückenwinds'?



Das ist die Sprache des Fürsten  




Lucafabian schrieb:


> wollt nur mal dran erinnern das wir hier im rhein main gebiet sind



Der Fürst residiert in den Höhen des Taunus


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst residiert in den Höhen des Taunus



Darf ich euer Durchlocht erinnern das sein Anwesen nicht sonderlich hoch liegt  sonst würde ich ja immer zum Boarden in seinen Garten kömmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Heisst wohl eher auf den Hügeln und Kuppen des Taunus 

Sonst wäre ich ja auch noch in Frankfurt und würde der Durchlocht durch den Garten boarden


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2009)

oh dann wären wir ja schon zu zweit


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

he vergesst mich nicht..


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2009)

So drei Leute  nun können wir einen Verein gründen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> So drei Leute  nun können wir einen Verein gründen



aber ein lift muß auch gebaut werden...den könnte man im sommer ja für den bikepark missbrauchen


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Dann soll der Fürst mal in seine Schatulle greifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber ein lift muß auch gebaut werden...



dann wären wir schon zu viert


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Können wir jetzt abstimmen und dem Fürst die Vorschläge für den Lift, den Bikepark und die Snowboardspielwiese unterbreiten, damit er seine Schatulle öffnet und wir mit den Baggern anrücken können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Können wir jetzt abstimmen und...



Welch' demokratische Anwandlungen - Kommt ja gar nicht in die Tüte, ein mildtätiger Despot ist viel besser für's Volk


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Wir wollen ja nur deine Besitz- und Reichtümer nutzen ,  verwalten, pflegen und instandhalten darfst du machen


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja nur deine Besitz- und Reichtümer nutzen ,



Abgabenfrei versteht sich  Dafür werden wir Dir auch täglich nach dem Aufstehen mit einer kurzen Lobpreisung  in der wir deine großen Taten erwähnen huldigen. 
 Also sollten 2 sec. für die Maßnahme reichen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welch' demokratische Anwandlungen - Kommt ja gar nicht in die Tüte, ein mildtätiger Despot ist viel besser für's Volk



sag ruhig tyran...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sag ruhig tyran...



Ok: "Mildtätiger Tyrann"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja nur deine Besitz- und Reichtümer nutzen ,



Der Plebs auf meinem schönen Burgberg - Wo kämen wir denn da hin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2009)

ei gude!


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Spinner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. März 2009)

Du gehst doch auch in die Berg, trotz Lawinenwarnung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2009)

So, ich bin dann auch trocken wieder von FFM nach Hause gekommen, der Wind war zwar etwas schwächer als heute Morgen, aber doch noch tlw. heftig, diesmal von Vorne, daher habe ich ca. 5 Minuten länger gebraucht nach Hause


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

die schweizer wieder


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du gehst doch auch in die Berg, trotz Lawinenwarnung.



Naja, aber nicht wenn die Lawinen schon ständig abgehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2009)

n'abend!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2009)

gn8


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2009)

Da ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

zum Thema "Diese Schweizer"


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da ist es



boahhh, wasn bredd 

moin ihr plauschers 

hab heut gekniffen und das frontgetriebene kabinenfahrzeug mit selbstchauffeur genommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2009)

moin, moin 

Bei mir ist heute in Sachen Ausdauersport Ruhetag angesagt und ich werde daher auch vierrädrig, zweisitzig, vorgewärmt nach FFM reisen


----------



## caroka (25. März 2009)

Juchhu, es schneit. Ich hatte den Schnee schon schmerzlich vermisst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> boahhh, wasn bredd



Na die Schnittlinien für Flex oder Säge sind ja schon aufgetragen


----------



## Hopi (25. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na die Schnittlinien für Flex oder Säge sind ja schon aufgetragen


 deine Webasto möge morgen streiken 


Banause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2009)

Für fbh gibt's 'ne Wetterstation:


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für fbh gibt's 'ne Wetterstation:



da brauchst du dich um nix mehr kümmern. die dürfte nämlich von der aral sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2009)

... Genau


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

​


----------



## caroka (25. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ​


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2009)

... ganz gut, aber schon uuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaalllttt


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

*immer ist alles alt...PAH!*


----------



## publicenemy (25. März 2009)

ich geh jetzt auf klo


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt auf klo



viel spaß und hände waschen nicht vergessen 
immer dran denke was mami immer gesagt hat..
vor dem klo und nach dem essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (25. März 2009)

mein hund wäscht sich nie die füße!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vor dem klo und nach dem essen



 Genau: Vor dem Stuhlgang nach dem Essen, Händewaschen nicht vergessen


----------



## wondermike (25. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *immer ist alles alt...PAH!*



Wundert Dich das bei den ganzen alten Säcken hier?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2009)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wundert Dich das bei den ganzen alten Säcken hier?



musst du euch denn immer klar machen wie ALT ihr schon seit?


----------



## caroka (25. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *immer ist alles alt...PAH!*


Selbst die Fox Gabeln in der Kiste.  



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> musst du euch denn immer klar machen wie ALT ihr schon seit?


Wir glauben es sonst nicht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2009)

wisst ihr was ihr seid???
(schaut mal auf die Tastatur, dritte Taste von links; ganz unten) 

das stehts schon, damit es für euch nicht in Vergessenheit gerät


----------



## publicenemy (25. März 2009)

boah ey . du hast mich ejtzt echt zum lachen gebracht . und fallst ihr euer tatsächliches alter wissen wollt drückt "Alt+F4   "


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2009)

solltest du vllt auch mal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (25. März 2009)

CS4=Adobe: Wenn Hopi vom ADOBE - Programierer/Mitarbeiter (ok: nur von EINEM) sowas machen will:










??!!




Was soll ich dann machen? Sowas, wie CS4 ist für mich völlig neu. Wenn bei mir was nicht klappt, denke ich: mein Fehler und fang (wenn nicht gespeichert zu wenig den Button gedrückt) von Neuem an. Ist wohl langfristig nicht DIE Lösung. 
Buch bestellt. 

Üben und so. 

Das Bild von MissQuax (zusammengestellt) kann ich nun auch besser. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0JRfYZDHG8&feature=related"]YouTube - Volker Pispers - Problem AuslÃ¤nderintegration[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2009)

@ iggi: der Schluss is hart  aber lustig 

gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2009)

so bis dann gn8


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2009)

...und ihr glaubt immer noch das der dollar die krise überlebt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2009)

... klar überlebt der Dollar, die Frage ist nur in welcher Form


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2009)

aber nicht der gleiche wie heute...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2009)

... ich sach ja, die Frage ist in welcher Form, vor allen Dingen wieviel Nullen nachher auf den Dollarnoten stehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2009)

Das ist auch ziemlich kurios


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2009)

moin


----------



## wondermike (26. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich sach ja, die Frage ist in welcher Form, vor allen Dingen wieviel Nullen nachher auf den Dollarnoten stehen



Warum sollte der Dollar nicht überleben? Welche Anzeichen gibt es denn dafür, außer dem Wunschdenken diverser russischer und chinesischer Profilneurotiker?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2009)

auf die schnelle gegoogelt:


London (BoerseGo.de) â Es kursieren GerÃ¼chte, wonach China kurz vor der EinfÃ¼hrung einer neuen WeltreservewÃ¤hrung ist, die die eigenen US-Dollar-Reserven ersetzen soll. Gleichzeitig berichtet der britische âTelegraphâ, dass der Internationale WÃ¤hrungsfonds, der damals als Ergebnis von Bretton Woods hervorging, mehrere Milliarden US-Dollar einer eigenen WÃ¤hrung drucken mÃ¶chte.

*Der IWF solle eine weltweite âSuper-WÃ¤hrungâ schaffen, so die Forderung von Alistair Darling und andere fÃ¼hrende Politiker im US-Finanzministerium.* Der IWF sei zur EinfÃ¼hrung einer solchen WÃ¤hrung Ã¼ber seine Sonderziehungsrechte befÃ¤higt, hieÃ es in dem Zeitungsbericht. Die Entscheidung Ã¼ber die neue âSuper-WÃ¤hrungâ soll den Informationen der britischen Zeitung zufolge am kommenden Wochenende getroffen werden, wenn die G20-Nationen in London tagen werden.

Gleichzeitig zu den GerÃ¼chten Ã¼ber die IWF-WeltwÃ¤hrung Ã¤uÃerte sich heute der Chef der chinesischen Zentralbank, Zhou Xiaochuan, in einer Ã¶ffentlichen Rede dahingehend, dass eine supranationale ReservewÃ¤hrung mehr StabilitÃ¤t bringen wÃ¼rde als die WÃ¤hrungen einzelner LÃ¤nder wie dem US-Dollar, der selbst nur mit Kredit und nicht mit Gold und Silber gedeckt wÃ¤re.
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


ist schon komisch wenn die amis selbst ne andere wÃ¤hrung wollen,
mal abgesehen vom prÃ¤si,
und ihr glaubt weiter an den dollar?


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

Ich glaube das man nicht noch zusätzlich Panik machen sollte. 

Die USA geben jährlich ca. 500 Mrd. $ für ihr Militärspielzeug aus, da schocken 1000 Mrd. kurzfristiges Geld im Markt nicht die Bohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Dollar nicht überleben? Welche Anzeichen gibt es denn dafür, außer dem Wunschdenken diverser russischer und chinesischer Profilneurotiker?



Ich sage ja auch, dass höchstwahrscheinlich der US$ in irgendeiner Form überleben wird.

Insb. in den USA besteht aber m.E. eine massive Inflaftionsgefahr 

Ich bin mir (auch deshalb) nicht sicher, infwiefern der US$ mittel-/langfristig seine Funktion als weltweite Leitwährung behalten wird. In dieser Hinsicht hat er in den letzten Jahren schon ggü. dem Euro verloren. 

Die Äußerungen der Chinesen würde ich auch nicht unbedingt so einfach nur als Profilneurose abtun. Historisch gesehen ist China immer eine wirtschaftliche Weltmacht gewesen, schon viel, viel früher und viel, viel länger als die USA. Es gibt Wirtschaftswissenschaftler, die die derzeitige Weltwirtschaftskrise auf die Rückkehr Chinas als wirtschaftliche Grossmacht zurückführen.


----------



## Meister Alex (26. März 2009)

Gude,
der Aktionismus der Chinesen ist doch sehr durchschaubar. Ich denke nicht das es denen nur ums Wohl aller auf der Welt geht. Auch bei denen machen sich die Auswirkungen der Krise bemerkbar. Das letztjahrige Wirtschaftswachstum war nur nochim einstelligen Prozentbereich. Ja, die Chinesiche Regierung hat mein vollstes Mitgefühl.....
Hier noch was über die eventuelle Motivation Chinas:http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/leitwaehrung100.html
Gruß,
Meister Alex


----------



## wondermike (26. März 2009)

Die Chinesen würden sich mit so einer Aktion doch ganz gewaltig ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Die haben schließlich die meisten Dollar-Reserven und die würden dann massiv abgewertet. Und außerdem können weder die G20 (die es als Organisation ja überhaupt nicht gibt) noch der IWF sowas einfach im Alleingang beschließen.


----------



## wondermike (26. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt Wirtschaftswissenschaftler, die die derzeitige Weltwirtschaftskrise auf die Rückkehr Chinas als wirtschaftliche Grossmacht zurückführen.



Die Logik leuchtet mit aber überhaupt nicht ein. Sicherlich hat die Aushöhlung der industriellen Basis der westlichen Industrieländer etwas mit der aktuellen Krise zu tun aber die Kreditblase ist erstmal komplett hausgemacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. März 2009)

Ei gude wie!

also am besten jetzt alles ausgeben, dann ist der persönliche Verlust nicht so groß wenns Geld nix mehr Wert ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> also am besten jetzt alles ausgeben, dann ist der persönliche Verlust nicht so groß wenns Geld nix mehr Wert ist



Das ist die natürliche Reaktion bei einer starken Inflation: Flucht in Sachwerte


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

also kann sich Nicolai bald wieder über einen Auftrag von Dir freuen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2009)

... ich will wirklich nicht hoffen, dass dieser Fall eintritt


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

Ich habe Dir nur eine Argumentationsgrundlage für deine nächsten Räder liefern wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2009)

ist doch gar kein platz mehr im keller


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist die natürliche Reaktion bei einer starken Inflation: Flucht in Sachwerte



was ja auch nicht unbedingt verkehrt ist. Wäre halt gut zu wissen wann genau und in welchem Ausmaß die Inflation wirklich kommt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist doch gar kein platz mehr im keller



man kann ja ausbauen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2009)

jop.... und bei obi gibts bestimmt noch massenweise plastikisten...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jop.... und bei obi gibts bestimmt noch massenweise plastikisten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was ja auch nicht unbedingt verkehrt ist. Wäre halt gut zu wissen wann genau und in welchem Ausmaß die Inflation wirklich kommt



Sorry, aber die Birne in der Kristallkugel ist gerade defekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2009)

Ich sag' dann präventiv schon mal GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. März 2009)

so
morgen MatheABI :kotz:
bin im Bett gn8


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2009)

gn8 und viel erfolg morgen !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. März 2009)

kennt sich hier jemand mit "Zeiten" in Deutsch aus?

welche Zeit ist "sie war schwanger" ?

.




.




.



<<Präservativ defekt>>


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. März 2009)

ich geh schlafen, gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2009)




----------



## wondermike (26. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> morgen MatheABI :kotz:
> bin im Bett gn8




Von mir auch viel Erfolg und alles Gute!


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2009)

da drücke ich doch mal alle meine Daumen mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2009)

Dem Reifeprüfungskandidaten viel Glück und Erfolg bei den höheren Weihen der Mathematik  

@Mzaskar: Wat is denn jetzt eigentlich in Bezug auf Luberon im September?


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2009)

also ich bin parat, Urlaub ist schon mal vorgemerkt. Aber ich habe es schon wieder versemmelt dich anzurufen 

Das Wochenende bin ich recht ausgebucht da ich Besuch habe  aber lass uns doch mal am Montag, (!) steht schon im Kalender , telefonieren. Ich bin am Abend meistens auf Skype online......

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> morgen MatheABI :kotz:
> bin im Bett gn8



Ist doch geil! 

Ich hoffe Du brauchst meine Portion Glück nicht, welche ich Dir wünsche. 

Achja, ich bin mal Erste.  

Moin


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

mon, moin, moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> aber lass uns doch mal am Montag, (!) steht schon im Kalender , telefonieren.



Roger that


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

heute ist Frei-Tag 

Guten Morgen miieinand oder Grüezi zäme  

es geht bald raus an die frische Luft in die Mengen von frischem, pulvrigen Neuschnee und auf die leeren Pisten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

So: trocken zweirädrig in FFM arriviert


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

moin kinners  was ein schöner Himmel über dem Taunus, wollen wir mal hoffen das dieser auch mal bleibt.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So: trocken zweirädrig in FFM arriviert



Immer diese Schweizer  arriviert  kommt gleich nach 

parkiert
grilliert
.....

Ich liebe diese Schweizer Ausdrücke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

... na mal sehen, der Frühling soll ja lt. Wetterprognose erst ab Montag Einzug halten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Schweizer Ausdrücke



Ich auch  

Deshalb werden wir uns am Montag auch ein Telefon geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

aber gerne machen wir das, wen es auch nur ein virtuelles ist

und immer daran denken, fehlhabende werden verzeigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

Genau 

Als Prokurist einer Schweizer Aktiengesellschaft muss man sich schliesslich mit sowas auskennen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. März 2009)

Ei gude wie!


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

Was ein ge**er Schnee  

Mein Hang von heute  der auf der linke Seite 





einen schönen Tag noch der Sponsor hat noch mal Verlangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

Darfst Du eigentlich noch reisen?

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,615818,00.html


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2009)

so.. moin
mathe lief sch****
hätte wohl noch 2 LKW mehr Glück gebraucht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Darfst Du eigentlich noch reisen?
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,615818,00.html



Da sind die Besuche in der alten Heimat wohl bis auf Weiteres gestrichen.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

ich schaff mir mal einen Bart an  

@ iggy 

wird schon werden


----------



## wondermike (27. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so.. moin
> mathe lief sch****
> hätte wohl noch 2 LKW mehr Glück gebraucht....




Tut mir leid zu hören. 

Aber das wird schon noch. Wir glauben ganz fest an Dich. 

Bist ja schließlich unsere letzte Hoffnung.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

sind das auch Steuerflüchtlinge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mathe lief sch****



Beileid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind das auch Steuerflüchtlinge



Ist schon interessant, hier könnte man mit 800 Euro Rente jedenfalls nur leidlich leben


----------



## maverick65 (27. März 2009)

Da ich eh nie Kohle habe oder haben werde, Whistler wohl immer ein Traum bleiben wird, ist dieses Thema für mich nicht sooooooooooo interessant. 

Hopi hatte es kurz angesprochen und ich bin darauf eingegangen/reingefallen. hihi 

Für Ideoten/Anfänger oder Nichtwissende, wie mich gibt es für Adobe Photoshop Elements 7 ein super Video-Lehrgang. Kostet "nur" 5,99 Euronen. Am Zeitschriftenkiosk. AudioVideoFoto BILD (wehe jemand schimpft über BILD, in diesem Fall=Zeitschrift das Geld wert) Sonderheft 2/2009.

Das funzt auch mit RAW oder DNG-Dateien und CS4 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

was habe ich schon wieder angestellt?


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ein ge**er Schnee
> 
> Mein Hang von heute  der auf der linke Seite
> 
> ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. März 2009)

du bist schuld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

schuld an was.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

Hopi ist grundsätzlich immer Schuld für Alles


----------



## wondermike (27. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist schon interessant, hier könnte man mit 800 Euro Rente jedenfalls nur leidlich leben



Wenn die Alternative ein Rentnerdasein in einer Zweizimmerwohnung in einer deutschen Hochhaussiedlung ist, ist auch Pattaya eine attraktive Option. Wenn man sich ein bisschen auf Land und Leute einlässt, kann man aber anderswo in Thailand für wenig Geld sehr gut leben.


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

bin ich nicht 


höchstens ein gaaaaannnnnnzzz kleines bisschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

Dieser Mehdorn hat sich anscheinend auch mit 'nem halben Liter Sekundenkleber an seinem Stuhl festgeklebt


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist schon interessant, hier könnte man mit 800 Euro Rente jedenfalls nur leidlich leben



man muss sich nur mit den umständen arrangieren. meiner erfahrung nach, klappts auch mit 800 euro. und zwar bestens!


----------



## maverick65 (27. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn die Alternative in einer Zweizimmerwohnung in einer deutschen Hochhaussiedlung ist


 
2 Zimmer habe ich nicht, Hochhaus auch nicht. 

1 Zimmer. 

Braucht man wirklich mehr? Mein Frauchen hat eine größere Wohnung um die Ecke. Na und? Fragt sie mal, wo sie die meiste Zeit zubringt! 

Wenn ich mehr bezahlen könnte/würde/wollen hätte ich 2 Zimmer. Einen Werkstattraum. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2009)

iggi, was sagst du dazu panne beim mathe abi in hessen


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2009)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2009)

..ob ich 2,5er-Reifen in mein spicy Hinterbau reinbekomme??
bei der FOX VAN 36 hab ich da eig keine befürchtungen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> iggi, was sagst du dazu panne beim mathe abi in hessen



das war eh der Oberhit! 
aber die Aufgabe hab ich nicht genommen... leider...
ich glaub bei der hätte ich mehr Punkte sammeln können 
vllt. kann mans ja anfechten.... und wir müssen nochmal.... war ja schließlich unzumutbar


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ..ob ich 2,5er-Reifen in mein spicy Hinterbau reinbekomme??
> bei der FOX VAN 36 hab ich da eig keine befürchtungen...



Der MM? Der sollte passen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. März 2009)

dachte an nen minion Dh oder eben ne MM..


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. März 2009)

Hast zu viel Geld? Hab ich was verpasst?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=444L2Kc4zIg"]YouTube - Polarkreis 18 - Allein Allein  (Official Video)[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2009)

joa gn8 

EDIT: moin


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2009)

jetzt ist moin !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2009)

... und zwar ein feuchter Moin


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und zwar ein feuchter Moin



du glücklicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2009)

... naja, heute ist kein Frei-Tag, zumindest nicht heute Vormittag


----------



## wondermike (28. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... naja, heute ist kein Frei-Tag, zumindest nicht heute Vormittag



Warst Du wieder nicht brav und musst deshalb nachsitzen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2009)

... so ähnlich


----------



## MissQuax (28. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dachte an nen minion Dh oder eben ne MM..


 
Habe beide und (erstaunt) festgestellt, daß der Minion DH in 2.5 ein gutes Stück *schmaler* baut als der MM in 2.35!!!

Also sollte der Minion DH in dein Bike passen.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2009)

@bikerider: die schwalbe sind alle ziemlich breit, breiter als maxxis

egal welchen der beiden du dir zulegst, danach rollt das bike in der ebene nicht mehr von alleine


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @bikerider: die schwalbe sind alle ziemlich breit, breiter als maxxis



dann bin ich die schwalbe und du der maxxis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2009)

Die Maxxis Minion sind in der 2.35er Version die Standardausstattung an all meinen Bikes. Sie bauen recht schmal, deshalb kann ich sie auch im Argon ohne Probleme fahren, obwohl der Rahmen nur bis 2.25 freigegeben ist.

Ich find den Minion echt genial, auch bei Nässe


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Maxxis Minion sind in der 2.35er Version die Standardausstattung an all meinen Bikes. Sie bauen recht schmal, deshalb kann ich sie auch im Argon ohne Probleme fahren, obwohl der Rahmen nur bis 2.25 freigegeben ist.
> 
> Ich find den Minion echt genial, auch bei NÃ¤sse



das glaub ich 
leider sind diese Reife fÃ¼r nen armen schÃ¼ler, wie mich zu teuer ;p
von daher werde ich wohl weiterhin den Fat Albert 2,35 draht fÃ¼r 12,95â¬ fahren  seitdenn ich bekomme was gÃ¼nstig Ã¼ber ebay..


----------



## Zilli (28. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> dann bin ich die schwalbe und du der maxxis?


 Du bist vllt. an und ab schwalbe ; bei mir ist das in physischer Hinsicht leider ein Dauerzustand (mangels Zeit; außer heut, da war mir das drohende (und auch eingetretene) Nass egal; ich mußte mal raus)


----------



## Zilli (28. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das glaub ich
> leider sind diese Reife für nen armen schüler, wie mich zu teuer ;p
> von daher werde ich wohl weiterhin den Fat Albert 2,35 draht für 12,95 fahren  seitdenn ich bekomme was günstig über ebay..


Ich hab noch einen Fat Albert 2.35 als Faltreifen übrig (für umme); hat vllt. weniger als 500 km hinter sich. Falls es das Schicksal zuläßt und wir zum Biken mal zusammenkommen, bringe ich ihn mit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2009)

Osterferien...wie siehts aus.. Kreuznach ? 
werde schon ganz unruhig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2009)

... wie bereits gesagt, wir können gerne KH planen, wenn das Wetter wirklich endlich besser werden sollte


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wie bereits gesagt, wir können gerne KH planen, wenn das Wetter wirklich endlich besser werden sollte


----------



## wondermike (28. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wie bereits gesagt, wir können gerne KH planen, wenn das Wetter wirklich endlich besser werden sollte



Wenn's trocken ist, wäre ich auch dabei. Wenn's naß ist aber nicht.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Osterferien...wie siehts aus.. Kreuznach ?
> werde schon ganz unruhig



lohnt sich das auch für ältere leute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2009)

logo


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

gibts lockfotos?

wäre schön über einen termin informiert zu sein. obwohl ich über die o-feiertage eh auswärts bin. apropos auswärts. spiel nicht auch die sge? gleich ma gugge...


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

ach gott, ich seh schon: länderspiel...


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2009)

is halt viel mit Spitzkehren 
glaub so 60km und 1100hm oder so


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

so weit bin ich zwar lange nicht gefahren, doch bevor ich gänzlich einroste, muss sich auch solchen unternehmungen gestellt werden.
na, schau mer ma (sacht der kaiser).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2009)

Du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen, mitzukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

danke schön.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2009)

auf einem bild ist ja sogar der exildeutsche zu sehen....60 km und 1100hm


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

@unsuwe: meinst du wir können uns dieser herausforderung stellen? du hast ja wenigsten noch das zickending. doch was soll ich anfangen- das gf procaliber mod.94 entstauben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> auf einem bild ist ja sogar der exildeutsche zu sehen....60 km und 1100hm



Yepp - das war im letzen Jahr, da war Mzaskar mit von der Partie


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @unsuwe: meinst du wir können uns dieser herausforderung stellen? du hast ja wenigsten noch das zickending. doch was soll ich anfangen- das gf procaliber mod.94 entstauben...



nix da zickending....
das große wird genommen...
,,nur die harten kommen in den garten.........'' D:


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @unsuwe: meinst du wir können uns dieser herausforderung stellen? du hast ja wenigsten noch das zickending. doch was soll ich anfangen- das gf procaliber mod.94 entstauben...



nimm den plastebomber und mach ein paar leichte reifen drauf



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nix da zickending....
> das große wird genommen...
> ,,nur die harten kommen in den garten.........'' D:





nix is...zicke ist vollkommend ausreichend....seh du mal zu das du bis dorthin ein paar 2,5er minon dual ply drauf hast 



EDIT: verzitierte geändert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2009)

... da hat sich aber anscheinend einer verzitiert


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nimm den plastebomber und mach ein paar leichte reifen drauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geld bitte !!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Geld bitte !!




lass dich fürs abi von mami und papi reich beschenken......


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

wenn ich hier eine story aus meinem unsäglichen geschichtenschatz berichten darf:

anfang letzten jahres gelang es mir über die elektrische bucht einen satz 2,5 minion (so heissen diese reifen im richtigen leben, lieber uwe.)front+rear dp, zum unschlagbaren preis von 27,23 euro zu erstehen. die reifen waren gebraucht, was aber nur meinte, dass sie kurz aufgezogen, für zu schwer befunden wurden und wieder im karton landeten. aus dem gewichtsgrunde heraus, wurden mir die beiden, quasi nagelneuen, maxxis dh-schläuche kostenfrei mit hinzu gelegt. das nennt man morgengabe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2009)

hatte ich was andres geschrieben?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2009)

Gute Nacht 

Ab Montag kommt endlich der Frühling


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hatte ich was andres geschrieben?



ja! sonst wäre ich ja nicht darauf eingegangen...

 bist du noch wach?


----------



## maverick65 (28. März 2009)

Spielkram. 

Vorher: 




nachher: 




Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (29. März 2009)

und  so schwer ist es doch nicht


----------



## maverick65 (29. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> und  so schwer ist es doch nicht


 

Diesen Text, VON HOPI sehe ich als Lob. Zumindest Mekkert er nicht. Danke. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (29. März 2009)

ok Aufgabe 2


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. März 2009)

ihr würste solltet fotografieren und nicht die realität verfälschen...


----------



## Hopi (29. März 2009)

ist doch Fotografiert  war sogar ein Schnappschuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (29. März 2009)

melde du dich lieber mal auf deine pn. ich dachte schon du wärst unbekannt verreist...

du, du, ... fotograf


----------



## Hopi (29. März 2009)

sorry nächste Woche geht bei mir nix  extrem viel zu tun


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. März 2009)

sei froh...


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2009)

moin ihr winterschläfer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. März 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2009)

Auch Aufschlussreich


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. März 2009)

diese


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2009)

einen wunderschönen guten Morgen  die Zeitumstellung ist doof, kaum wach und schon der halbe Tag vorbei...


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch Aufschlussreich



da ich nicht nur nichts zu verbergen habe und mir ausserdem nichts mehr merken kann, war eine anmeldung bei googlemail das einzig richtige.
jetzt weiss zwar u.u. jeder alles über mich, doch meinereiner kann wenigstens auch wieder auf dieses wissen zugreifen!


----------



## wondermike (29. März 2009)

So, das Wetter ist zwar nicht prickelnd, aber ich geh' jetzt mal ein bisschen Fahrrad fahren. Sind heute schließlich die letzten Pünktchen für den Winterpokal.


----------



## wondermike (29. März 2009)

So, wieder da. 75 km Flachlandrunde (715 Hm). Immerhin nochmal 15 Pünktchen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. März 2009)

da wird wohl jemand auf die alten tage noch fit und dynamisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2009)

N'abend Zusammen


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. März 2009)

so ich mach mich..
tschöö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2009)

@WM: Fleissig, fleissig   


Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. März 2009)

moin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2009)

moin....
auf zur letzten schriftl. Prüfung!!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin....
> auf zur letzten schriftl. Prüfung!!



wieso die letzte...vielleicht hast du ja glück und darfs mathe nochmal schreiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

Viel Glück Iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

So, die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war herrlich, obwohl es noch etwas frisch war


----------



## Hopi (30. März 2009)

mach dem Jungen doch keine Angst  

Bohhhh was ein Montag! Wir sind total im A......


----------



## Hopi (30. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> , obwohl es noch etwas frisch war



dann brauchst Du eine Webasto für das Fahrrad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

... ich mach' mir anstattdessen warme Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. März 2009)

das ist ja auch viel umweltfreundlicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

... im Automobilbereich ist aber der Einsatz einer Standheizung umweltfreundlicher


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

Tach auch 

So WP am Ende und weniger Punkte wie im letzten 

Dafür war ich am Wochenende aber mal nicht im Schnee sondern habe mich im Matsch getummelt  und habe sogar brav mein Bike nach dem Gebrauch wieder geputzt  
Musste halt an meiner Fox die Gabelkrone ersetzen, da ein Holm total im Ar*** war. Habe mich gewundert, wie die Gabel jetzt wieder federt 

Leider hat mich der Spass alles in allem 700 CHF gekostet (300 CHF für Wartung Gabel und Federbein + 400 CHF für Gabelkrone incl. Standrohre)  

Dann gibt es halt keinen neuen Schuhe fürs Büro  

So jetzt wieder an die *ichmachemeinensponsorfroh* Tätigkeit


----------



## Hopi (30. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Leider hat mich der Spass alles in allem 700 CHF gekostet (300 CHF für Wartung Gabel und Federbein + 400 CHF für Gabelkrone incl. Standrohre)
> 
> :



Ja so ein Fuchsschwanz war schon immer teuer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

... die Preise von Fox sind echt gepfeffert


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

aber es federt wieder schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

Ich war auch Fox-Fan, bei mir haben die Dinger aber nicht gehalten, bin dann letzes Jahres im Ausverkauf auf DT Swiss umgestiegen und ich muss sagen, dass die noch schöner federn als Fox und anscheinend auch halten


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

hatte ich mir auch schon ueberlegt, leider habe ich noch keine im ausverkauf gefunden


----------



## wondermike (30. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> So WP am Ende und weniger Punkte wie im letzten



Bei mir war's insgesamt auch eher mau, vor allem letztes Jahr. Seit Januar leichte Aufwärtstendenz ausgehend vom niedrigen Startniveau. 

Aber wenigstens die teaminterne Wertung überlegen gewonnen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2009)

FERTIG 

wer will biken ?


----------



## wondermike (30. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> FERTIG
> 
> wer will biken ?



Ich. 

Gibt aber keine Punkte mehr. 

Genieß' es solange Du kannst. 

Und wie isses gelaufen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> Gibt aber keine Punkte mehr.
> 
> ...


es lief eig ganz gut 
war bissi historisch angehaucht   Geschi-LK eben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer will biken ?



 Ich werde mich heute auch noch in den Taunus begeben


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2009)

mathe abi wird wiederholt 
bestens....
http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_36680966


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2009)

Ei gude wie! Die Sonne scheint  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da wird wohl jemand auf die alten tage noch fit und dynamisch



du meinst er tut so


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mathe abi wird wiederholt
> bestens....
> http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_36680966



...wenn die bessere gewertet wird ist doch wohl der doof der nicht mehr schreibt. da hat aber einer schwein gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

Gilt das denn für alle, oder nur für diejenigen, welche die fraglichen Aufgaben wählten?


----------



## wondermike (30. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie! Die Sonne scheint
> 
> 
> 
> du meinst er tut so




Immer diefe refpektlofen jungen Leufe. Wartet nur af, bif if meine Tfähne gefunden habe. Dann tfeig if Euf, wo der Hammer hängt. Äh. Wo war er gleif nof, der blöde Hammer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

So habe noch eine schöne trailige Runde von FFM kommend über Hofheim am Staufen gedreht 

Die Trails sind in sehr gutem Zustand und schon weitestgehend abgetrocknet.

Jetzt komme ich wieder in Richtung meiner "normalen" Laufleistungen; heute waren es insgesamt immerhin schon 55km.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gilt das denn für alle, oder nur für diejenigen, welche die fraglichen Aufgaben wählten?



alle...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Immer diefe refpektlofen jungen Leufe. Wartet nur af, bif if meine Tfähne gefunden habe. Dann tfeig if Euf, wo der Hammer hängt. Äh. Wo war er gleif nof, der blöde Hammer?



Wie sagte schon Horst Schlämmer: "Sind die Zähne erst aus dem Mund, hat die Zunge freies Spiel"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alle...



Na dann setz' Dich mal auf den Hosenboden, damit es diesmal besser läuft


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

so Teigwaren sind im Bauch, Tripple Espresso nachgegossen, Roter steht parat ..... PARTY


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

... ruf mich lieber an Du S**


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2009)

seb und ich haben heute mal probe gepackt... wollen ja im juli nach Garmisch fahren 




4 bikes und gepäck passt auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

was macht ihr denn mit sovielen Rädern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

Für jedem zwei Bikes oder was


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

denke mal die wollen ein paar Hühner aufreissen und auf den Trail verschlepen


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2009)

logo.... 2mal hardtail für die Panorametouren mit großteil WAB's un die Enduros für die harten Sachen. Je nach Tour das richtige bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> denke mal die wollen ein paar Hühner aufreissen und auf den Trail verschlepen



Das wäre für das Alter 'eh angemessener


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> logo.... 2mal hardtail für die Panorametouren mit großteil WAB's un die Enduros für die harten Sachen. Je nach Tour das richtige bike



 Ich hab' ja schon so manchen Bike-Urlaub gemacht, aber auch immer nur ein Bike (pro Person) mitgenommen 


Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' ja schon so manchen Bike-Urlaub gemacht, aber auch immer nur ein Bike (pro Person) mitgenommen
> 
> 
> Gute Nacht



du hast ja auch son 130mm zwitter....
ich kanns net so ab mim enduro nur wabs zu fahren.. ok.. es würde gehen, aber wenn der platz numal da ist


----------



## caroka (30. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was macht ihr denn mit sovielen Rädern





wahltho schrieb:


> Für jedem zwei Bikes oder was



Ihr werdet doch nicht neidisch sein.


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

pah


----------



## caroka (30. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> pah



Das hört sich ja nicht nach Partylaune an.


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

ich vermisse noch eine Stunde  wurde irgendwie am Wochenende entwendet 




Party, ok so besser


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

Ich sach mal Gute Nacht ihr Lieben


----------



## caroka (30. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich vermisse noch eine Stunde  wurde irgendwie am Wochenende entwendet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schnukkelisch....
Nacht John Boy


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2009)

bin auch weg 
gn8


----------



## Hopi (30. März 2009)

Sage mal Stefan, was ist das für ein grauseliger Avatar


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2009)

moin

mal wieder frisch zum tagesbeginn ...

dafür wirds nachher umso wärmer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

Moin, moin 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du hast ja auch son 130mm zwitter...



 Auf Bike-Urlaube habe ich aber bisher meist eher das FR als das CC mitgenommen, meine Bike-Urlaube waren aber auch nicht  WAB-lastig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> dafür wirds nachher umso wärmer !



Es wird die ganze Woche jeden Tag wärmer 

... heute ist aber mal wieder vierrädrig vorgewärmt angesagt


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

EInfach herrlich draussen, zwar noch etwas frisch, ich war aber trotzdem schon oben ohne unterwegs


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

Nackedei's im Taununs  

Morgen gibt es wieder Schlagzeile über fehlgeleitete Mountain Biker im Taununs 


Edit: Na dann halt eben über unangepasst gekleidete Cabriofahrer


----------



## wondermike (31. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sage mal Stefan, was ist das für ein grauseliger Avatar



So seh' ich morgens auch immer aus, wenn die Sommerzeit anfängt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

... ääähhh Moment: Nur wenn die Sommerzeit anfängt?


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

und vor allem, wieso nur Morgens


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

@ hopi

Grafik auf meinem "neuen" Brett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (31. März 2009)

Zwingt mich nicht dazu, ein Bild zu posten. 

Glaubt mir, es gibt noch Steigerungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

Nein Bitte! Gnade, Gnade, Gnade 

Bloss kein Bild


----------



## caroka (31. März 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> So seh' ich morgens auch immer aus, wenn die Sommerzeit anfängt.





Die Zeitumstellung war doch jetzt locker.....
.......gut wenn man erst um 13:00 Uhr mit A***** beginnt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

Ich muss sagen, ich hab' mich diesmal gleich daran gewöhnt, heute Morgen bin ich um kurz nach Sechs von selbst wachgeworden und aufgestanden


----------



## wondermike (31. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein Bitte! Gnade, Gnade, Gnade
> 
> Bloss kein Bild



Na dann will ich nochmal Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

Danke, dass wir dem Grauen nicht schon am Morgen begegnen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

was n hier los  Bilder bitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

Vllt. wäre das hier was für diejenigen, die immer über das Bergauffahren jammern


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

Bin ich schon gefahren (Flyer heisst der Hersteller in der Schweiz) geht ab wie Schmitt's Katze  ...... man fährt damit viel zu schnell und Berge verlieren ihren Schrecken


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sage mal Stefan, was ist das für ein grauseliger Avatar



wieso  ist doch prima  jetzt ...


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

bin noch unentschlossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

... der ist ja mal goil 

Sieht ja genau aus, wie gestern bei Skype


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2009)

moin ihr säcke


----------



## wondermike (31. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin ich schon gefahren (Flyer heisst der Hersteller in der Schweiz) geht ab wie Schmitt's Katze  ...... man fährt damit viel zu schnell und Berge verlieren ihren Schrecken



Als fließender Übergang vom Mountainbike zum Krankenfahrstuhl sicherlich bestens geeignet.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. März 2009)

verfrühter aprilscherz oder doch die wahrheit?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390080


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin ihr säcke



Wenn schon dann bitte "Alte Säcke" - soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

Da schmilzt er dahin, der Schnee auf dem Feldberg


----------



## Hopi (31. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da schmilzt er dahin, der Schnee auf dem Feldberg



Immer diese Schadenfreude


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

Abi: Es geht immer noch schlimmer und Vorsicht beim Seitensprung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

@Caro: Wie wäre es denn mit einem Eis in der Diele?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

_Caro ! ! !_


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2009)

Ei gude!


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Wie wäre es denn mit einem Eis in der Diele?



nehme auch eins 

2 Kugeln Vanille und einmal Stracciatella


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

Tja Caro hat Pech gehabt, hat nicht reagiert und ist nicht ans Handy gegangen, da sind A. und ich alleine in die Eisdiele


----------



## caroka (31. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Wie wäre es denn mit einem Eis in der Diele?





wahltho schrieb:


> _Caro ! ! !_





wahltho schrieb:


> Tja Caro hat Pech gehabt, hat nicht reagiert und ist nicht ans Handy gegangen, da sind A. und ich alleine in die Eisdiele



Shit,  das wäre nicht schlecht gewesen, doch heute war ich mit der Kleinen unterwegs und hatte mein Handy zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

caro

siehst du mich im Skype ?


----------



## caroka (31. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> caro
> 
> siehst du mich im Skype ?



Du hast mich doch nicht angerufen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## caroka (31. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht


Gn8 Jim Bob
 schon 23:00


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2009)

moin.

schon fast kuschlig warm am frühen morgen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2009)

moin, moin 

schön zu lesen, dass die Temperaturen jetzt auch am Morgen schon etwas höher sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2009)

Hier ist es noch sehr frisch 

Guten Morgen Taunusland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Alpenbundesland West


----------



## DeathAngel (1. April 2009)

Morgäähhhnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2009)

Es war heute in der Tat schon deutlich wärmer als am Montag, obwohl noch ein recht frischer Ostwind weht


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> Morgäähhhnn



ein neues gesicht bei den plauschern


----------



## Hopi (1. April 2009)

moin 

Na Uwe heute Abend etwas Mörfelden  da wartet noch ein Drop auf dich


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2009)

wann willst da denn hin?


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2009)

bitte mit Beweisfotos


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2009)

Genau: Bop till you drop


----------



## Hopi (1. April 2009)

so ab 17:00 Uhr,  Sabine weiß noch nicht genau wann sie aus der Firma kommt. Aber Ronny und Alex werden dann schon dort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bitte mit Beweisfotos



Wir machen eine Live-Übertragung


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> schön zu lesen, dass die Temperaturen jetzt auch am Morgen schon etwas höher sind



hat mich heute auch überrascht. aber ist schon was anderes, ohne dicke handschuhe und ohrenwärmer losfahren zu können. noch weitere lumpige 4 grad, dann fallen auch die letzten hüllen


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir machen eine Live-Übertragung



aber bitte ohne werbepause ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... dann fallen auch die letzten hüllen



 Bitte Beweisfotos oder Live-Übertragung


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> so ab 17:00 Uhr,  Sabine weiß noch nicht genau wann sie aus der Firma kommt. Aber Ronny und Alex werden dann schon dort sein.



bei mir gehts frühestens um 18:00....muß ja erstnochmal heim und es zeugs holen


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bitte Beweisfotos oder Live-Übertragung



ist ja zum glück wieder dunkel


----------



## Hopi (1. April 2009)

passt doch  ich denk mal das wir auch erst gegen 17:30 dort eintreffen werden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. April 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bitte Beweisfotos oder Live-Übertragung


 
Aber mindestens 10" zeitverzögert wegen Nippelgate oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2009)

wie die Schüler sind schon aus dem Bett gefallen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. April 2009)

die sind schon wieder daheim 

(müssen aber nochmal ran)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist ja zum glück wieder dunkel



Och dafür würde ich glatt 'ne Nachtsichtkamera anschaffen


----------



## wondermike (1. April 2009)

Die Wunder der modernen Technik:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/04/01/florida_satnav_tasering/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2009)

Beim Wildwasser-Rafting:

Bootsführer: Frau Müller-Lüdenscheid! Ihr Mann ist gerade über Bord gegangen!
Frau Müller-Lüdenscheid: Na dann reicht auch Müller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber mindestens 10" zeitverzögert wegen Nippelgate oder so



Genau. Nicht dass der Fux plötzlich nackisch durch's Bild fährt. Nicht auszudenken.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> passt doch  ich denk mal das wir auch erst gegen 17:30 dort eintreffen werden.



habs bike eben geholt...werd dann auch um 17:30 schon da sein


----------



## ratte (1. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> so ab 17:00 Uhr,  Sabine weiß noch nicht genau wann sie aus der Firma kommt. Aber Ronny und Alex werden dann schon dort sein.


Bin schon seit einer halben Stunde daheim und wer ist nicht da?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2009)

ruf ihn an und jag ihn....ich mach gleich feierabend, von langen ists nicht weit bis zu werners tante


----------



## Hopi (1. April 2009)

bin da und wir fahren jetzt


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2009)

ich zieh mich um und ab gehts....


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. April 2009)

schade, ich hab heute auch früher freitag gemacht und glücklich übers frühlingswetter gelächelt. leider bin ich noch nicht fit genug...  vielleicht morgen?

@unsuwe: hattest du das rote bike ohne räder mit an der tanne?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2009)

... und ich bin von einer schönen Taunustour zurück


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> schade, ich hab heute auch früher freitag gemacht und glücklich übers frühlingswetter gelächelt. leider bin ich noch nicht fit genug...  vielleicht morgen?
> 
> @unsuwe: hattest du das rote bike ohne räder mit an der tanne?




ne das schwarze mit schwarzer schrift, das rote ohne räder nehm ich mit nach arosa


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2009)

brauche ich Handtuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> brauche ich Handtuch



ja und bestenfalls deinen schlafsack


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. April 2009)

schlaffsack?


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2009)

jemand am freitag "frei-tag" ?

habe vor, gegen mittag die schneehöhe im hohen taunus zu vermessen ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> jemand am freitag "frei-tag" ?
> 
> habe vor, gegen mittag die schneehöhe im hohen taunus zu vermessen ...



hab frei-tag, alledings weis ich net ob das klappt...weil sich meine karre einer reperatur unterziehen muss 
und zudem bin ich so unfit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> schlaffsack?



Liegt am Alter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> jemand am freitag "frei-tag" ?
> 
> habe vor, gegen mittag die schneehöhe im hohen taunus zu vermessen ...



Habe am Freitag keinen Frei-Tag, ich werde mich aber von FFM kommend am Nachmittag in die Höhen des Taunus begeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (1. April 2009)

Boh was ein Tag  WIR SIND SO AM A..........  aber schön war es  
großßßßßßeeee Sprünge gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2009)

guten morgen ...

etwas verspätet, da hier totaler it-ausfall


----------



## caroka (2. April 2009)

Moin, 

habe im Mom wenig Zeit. 
Würde gerne mal wieder eine Runde mit Euch drehen und finde keine Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2009)

WM  und ich planen, am Sonntag evtl. eine Tour zu machen


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. April 2009)

moin 
erster inoffizieller Ferientag


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. April 2009)

http://cam.rockenstein.de/feldbergcam.php?size=large&part=weitwinkel
bald ist er weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> erster inoffizieller Ferientag



Du hast doch sein seit fast 13 Jahren Ferien


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du hast doch sein seit fast 13 Jahren Ferien



... der erste April is vorbei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2009)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2009)

... dumme Frage bei dem goilen Wetter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2009)

Ist ja auch ne rethorische Frage  Wetter is goil, Halsschmerzen bei goilem Wetter nicht  vorallem so kurz vor den Ferien...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2009)

Mein Beileid und baldige Genesung! 

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Wetteraussichten angeschaut, das bleibt ja erstmal so goil


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> erster inoffizieller Ferientag


 

Siehs ein, du näherst dich immer mehr dem Ende deiner schönen Zeit


----------



## caroka (2. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> WM  und ich planen, am Sonntag evtl. eine Tour zu machen


Wir tel. 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Siehs ein, du näherst dich immer mehr dem Ende deiner schönen Zeit


Schule war ätzend. :kotz:


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Siehs ein, du näherst dich immer mehr dem Ende deiner schönen Zeit



ja leider hast du recht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2009)

So Leute, ich bin von einer sehr goilen, trailigen Abendrunde aus dem Taunus zurück. Eigentlich die bisher schönste Tour in diesem Jahr: Öhlmühlweg, nfh, Windeck, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachtal, die bewusste Sektion vom Reichenbachtal-Trail ab Tillmannsweg rauf (beim ersten Mal war eine halbe Stunde Trail-Cleaning erforderlich, weil der Trail wieder tuto completto zugelegt war, dann bin ich zur Belohnung den Nachbar-Trail runter und die gereinigte Sektion nochmal rauf  ) Fuxi, Haus-Trail, Öhlmühlweg, wieder hoch zum Eichkopf, Eichkopf-Trail, rüber zum Atzelberg, Rossert, xt-Trail und dann heimwärts

Es war wie gesagt absolut herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (2. April 2009)

Was für klasse Temperaturen hier, was für klasse Wetter. 
Gerade meine Arbeitswegschwuchtel für dieses Wochenende in den Keller verbannt und das Fully durfte seit langem mal wieder in den Montageständer. 
Putzen und so...

Nun ist es bereit für TakeOff = Dieses

Gruß Mav


----------



## wondermike (2. April 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute auch mal ein Ründchen fahren. Musste aber auf Kundenbesuch und bin zu spät zurückgekommen. 

Aber dann war ich wenigstens noch Laufen. Das war bei dem Wetter auch ganz nett ist aber halt nur Ersatzbefriedigung.


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Was für klasse Temperaturen hier, was für klasse Wetter.
> Gerade meine Arbeitswegschwuchtel für dieses Wochenende in den Keller verbannt und das Fully durfte seit langem mal wieder in den Montageständer.
> Putzen und so...
> 
> ...



Grüss mir die Sonne Mav  Ich werd am Sonntag den Lugxx etwas quälen


----------



## maverick65 (2. April 2009)

Unterstrich: "Der Winter ist noch nicht rum" ??!! häääääääääää, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? Guckt ihr mal auf den Kalender! 


Ok, jedem das Seine. Viel Spaß im Schnee, beim Boarden. sabber sabber sabber ..... ......... .............. ................. ........................................


Gruß Mav


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin todmüde


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2009)

ich mach dann mal huschhusch ins Bettchen  wünsche allen schöne Träume und guten Schlaf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2009)

Moin


----------



## wondermike (3. April 2009)

Tach. Bei diesem Wetter fällt es sogar mir schwer, meine schlechte Laune beim Aufstehen zum Sommerzeit-Anfang aufrechtzuerhalten. 

Aber ich arbeite an mir...


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. April 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2009)

@wahltho und wer sonst noch will :

alles im grünen bereich. nur noch den keller und die fenster von aussen putzen ...
15.00 uhr sollte bestens klappen. allerdings muß ich noch ne runde kette spannen, bevor es auf die taunus-trails geht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> 15.00 uhr sollte bestens klappen. allerdings muß ich noch ne runde kette spannen, bevor es auf die taunus-trails geht ...



 Super! 15:00 Uhr in fbh und wir spannen erst noch Deine Kette


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Super! 15:00 Uhr in fbh und wir spannen erst noch Deine Kette



 auch recht (sehr sogar, denn zu zweit spannt es sich leichter  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2009)

Der Fux kann kommen und dann geht es biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fux kann kommen und dann geht es biken




Und ich sitze noch hier im Haus der Schmerzen...


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fux kann kommen und dann geht es biken



der fux kam, und bekam erst mal ne ladung heißkleber für sein´helm 

dann ging es trailig zum nfh und von dort den rot-kreuz trail. hinterm roten kreuz dann das erste eis und zahlreiche umgestürste bäume an der weilquelle und auf dem x-trail. feldbergplateau ist frei, aber runter in alle richtungen noch tricky.
noch schnell den fuxtanztrail von zwei dünneren bäumchen befreit und zum abschluß dann den haustrail runtergekachelt. macht richtig spaß, da endlich auch mal wieder größtenteils trocken 

leider mußte ich dann wahltho am berg zu rücklassen. die stimme der holden weiblichkeit zog ihn wieder hinauf 

aber schee wars


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. April 2009)

moin...

super Ferienaussichten vom Arzt bekommen, darf zwei Wochen keinen Sport machen


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2009)

MTB ist dochkein Sport, sondern Religion


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> leider mußte ich dann wahltho am berg zu rücklassen. die stimme der holden weiblichkeit zog ihn wieder hinauf



tja die holde Weiblichkeit in Form von Caro wollte dann nochmal weiter hoch, ich bin dann hoch zum nfh und ab da mit Caro nochmal zum Fuchsstein, ins Reichenbachtal, den gestern von mir geräumten Abschnitt des Reichenbachtal-Trails hoch, zum Fuchstanz, wieder den Haus-Trail runter, zum Öhlmühlweg und dann heimwärts unter Einbeziehung des Bahn-Trails 



wissefux schrieb:


> aber schee wars



Allerdings, das unterschreibe ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> super Ferienaussichten vom Arzt bekommen, darf zwei Wochen keinen Sport machen



 Oh Shit, Mein Beileid


----------



## caroka (3. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen


Stimmt, sowas schokoladiges hab ich auch noch in der Küche. 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> super Ferienaussichten vom Arzt bekommen, darf zwei Wochen keinen Sport machen


Du hast diesbezüglich aber auch immer ein Pech. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> MTB ist dochkein Sport, sondern Religion


----------



## caroka (3. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> tja die holde Weiblichkeit in Form von Caro wollte dann nochmal weiter hoch, ich bin dann hoch zum nfh und ab da mit Caro nochmal zum Fuchsstein, ins Reichenbachtal, den gestern von mir geräumten Abschnitt des Reichenbachtal-Trails hoch, zum Fuchstanz, wieder den Haus-Trail runter, zum Öhlmühlweg und dann heimwärts unter Einbeziehung des Bahn-Trails
> 
> ........



Leider hatten wir keine Zeit mehr, um Kaffee zu trinken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2009)

... und Kuchen zu essen, was viel schlimmer war 

Aber bitte mit Sahne!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2009)

... und Gute Nacht, ich bin fertisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. April 2009)

ihr seht den schlauch des kinderwagens meiner tochter....... ich finde das ist ein genauerer nachweis ihrer abstammung als ein vaterschaftstest....



achso: moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2009)

Gibt es Antiplatt eigentlich auch für Kinderwagen? 


Moin


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2009)

cool, die kleine fährt schon richtig hardcore 

moinsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2009)

@Caro: Wie sieht's denn aus, drehen wir heute wieder ein flottes Ründschen?


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2009)

@ caro, @*wahltho

das lässt ja wieder Raum zur Interpretation  

Hoi Maggo, die kleine lässt wirklich keinen Zweifel aufkommen 

Achja .... Guten Morgen  ich geh heute mal den Lugga ärgern 

ps: Gruppenfoto


----------



## caroka (4. April 2009)

@Maggo
Wie geht denn sowas? 

@Wahltho
Ich leg wirklich mal ein Tag Ruhepause ein. Die Mädels wollen reiten.


----------



## caroka (4. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Wie sieht's denn aus, drehen wir heute wieder ein flottes Ründschen?



Ich brauch mal ein Päuschen. Ich sag es ja, ihr Männer könnt immer. Morgen zum flotten Dreier wäre ich dann wieder fit.


----------



## caroka (4. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ caro, @*wahltho
> 
> das lässt ja wieder Raum zur Interpretation
> 
> ...



Morgen Mister,

ich wünsch Dir viel Schbass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen zum flotten Dreier wäre ich dann wieder fit.



Mal schauen, ob nicht eine Gruppe draus wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> @Maggo
> Wie geht denn sowas?



auf einmal war der plattttttttttttt.


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2009)

auch hier hält der Frühling Einzug


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. April 2009)

moin


----------



## wondermike (4. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob nicht eine Gruppe draus wird



Hatte ja auch gedacht, dass wir uns in einer größeren Gruppe vergnügen wollen. Aber ein Dreier ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber ein Dreier ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.


aber nicht mit einem weibchen und 2 kerlen 

mal schauen, ob ich heute nochmal in den taunus komme. morgen dann eher nur vormittags ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. April 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber nicht mit einem weibchen und 2 kerlen



Für das Weibchen schon


----------



## caroka (4. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> .........
> 
> mal schauen, ob ich heute nochmal in den taunus komme. morgen dann eher nur vormittags ...


 Wäre doch gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2009)

Die Säge hat gerockt: Der Rossert-Gipfel-Trail ist wieder frei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mal schauen, ob ich heute nochmal in den taunus komme. morgen dann eher nur vormittags ...





caroka schrieb:


> Wäre doch gut.



10:30 Uhr fbh?

Früher wäre wahrscheinlich für Wondermike not feasible


----------



## wondermike (4. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 10:30 Uhr fbh?
> 
> Früher wäre wahrscheinlich für Wondermike not feasible



Ihr seid wohl mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert? 

Also von 11 geht gar nix. 12 wäre mir aber eigentlich lieber.


----------



## caroka (4. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert?
> 
> Also von 11 geht gar nix. 12 wäre mir aber eigentlich lieber.



11:00 Uhr, bitte, bitte, bitte.....


----------



## wondermike (4. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> 11:00 Uhr, bitte, bitte, bitte.....



Ihr seid so grausam. 

Also gut. Dann halt 11.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> 11:00 Uhr, bitte, bitte, bitte.....



 11:00 ST Start in fbh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert?




Nö: Nicht mit dem Klammerbeutel, mit Atombomben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (4. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 11:00 ST Start in fbh



Hey Ihr Taunusrocker.....

DA ISSER WIEDER 

Wie lange wollt ihr denn morgen fahren ??  und wo soll es hingehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

Es lebt  

Tja es geht wohl ab in den Hochtaunus via Öhlmühlweg, nfh, Fuchsstein etc. dann mal sehen...

... schätze mal so drei Stunden, vllt. auch etwas mehr werden wir unterwegs sein.

Ach so: Moin


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 11:00 ST Start in fbh



leider zu spät. ich denke, ich werde mich in den nächsten 90 min aufmachen ...

... dafür habt ihr es sicher wärmer 

wünsche euch viel spaß 

@wm : bin übrigens um 2 uhr heut früh in die heia, also jammer net


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wm : bin übrigens um 2 uhr heut früh in die heia, also jammer net



Ich kann das ewige Gejammere auch nicht nachvollziehen, so 'ne gepflegte senile Bettflucht ist doch was Herrliches


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2009)

der herr wm hält sich wohl für was besseres 

wahrscheinlich ist er schon seit sonnenaufgang wach und versucht hier dauernd, sein image des jugendlichen langschläfers zu pflegen


----------



## caroka (5. April 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hey Ihr Taunusrocker.....
> 
> DA ISSER WIEDER
> 
> Wie lange wollt ihr denn morgen fahren ??  und wo soll es hingehen?



Kommst Du alleine oder bringst Du jemanden mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

... wenn er überhaupt kommt


----------



## Alberto68 (5. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Wenn er überhaupt kommt



moin  er kommt !!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> der herr wm hält sich wohl für was besseres
> 
> wahrscheinlich ist er schon seit sonnenaufgang wach und versucht hier dauernd, *sein image des jugendlichen langschläfers zu pflegen*



moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

na beim iggi gibt es auch schon die ersten Anzeichen der senilen Bettflucht


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2009)

jaja man wird alt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

Na dann pass mal auf, dass Dir der Bart nicht in die Speichen gerät


----------



## Hopi (5. April 2009)

Ich kann heute nur stehbiken  die erste Tour des Jahres (gestern) hat mein Hintern nicht so locker genommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

Na dann hol mal den Single Speeder raus


----------



## Hopi (5. April 2009)

mach ich auch  aber für MF 

Sage mal Thomas, hast Du noch eine Shimano schraube von einem Schaltwerk für die Schaltwerksröllchen in deinen Sammelkisten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

... ich geh mal schauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... hast Du noch eine Shimano schraube von einem Schaltwerk für die Schaltwerksröllchen in deinen Sammelkisten?





wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich geh mal schauen



Yepp - habe ich


----------



## Hopi (5. April 2009)

suuuuuuupppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
bei mir ging plötzlich nix mehr auf dem Viktoria trail  bin dann Laufrad gefahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. April 2009)

moin *gähn*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> suuuuuuupppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> bei mir ging plötzlich nix mehr auf dem Viktoria trail  bin dann Laufrad gefahren



Wann/wie willst Du es dann bekommen?


----------



## Hopi (5. April 2009)

Da ich eben einen Abflug hatte (Dirt) werde ich die nächsten Wochen eh ausfallen. Bei meiner Nummer im Haderweg vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte ich mir doch das Kahnbein gebrochen. Werde die OP gleich die nächsten Tage machen lassen.  Ansonsten brauchte meine Festpatte eben etwas länger zum Neustart


----------



## wondermike (5. April 2009)

Moin Ihr Schnarchnasen. 

Wir sind auch wieder zurück von der Frühaufstehertour. Hat aber wirklich Spaß gemacht, auch wenn wir drei Macker und nur ein Mädel waren. 

Problem ist nur: ich bin's gar  nicht gewöhnt, so früh wieder daheim zu sein. Was mach ich jetzt mit dem angefangenen Nachmittag?


----------



## ratte (5. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ansonsten brauchte meine Festplatte eben etwas länger zum Neustart


Kann mal wohl sagen. Man soll auch nicht mit dem Kopf zuerst landen.  

Dank Helm "nur" eine ordentliche Gehirnerschütterung. 

Und festgestellt, dass die BGU damals den Bruch in der Hand nicht festgestellt hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

Ihr macht Sachen


----------



## wondermike (5. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr macht Sachen



Aber ehrlich Manche Leute kann man ja nicht alleine vor die Tür lassen. 

Trotzdem natürlich gute Besserung an den Bruchpiloten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> ... auch wenn wir drei Macker und nur ein Mädel waren.



Drei Macker und ein Mädel, das pass ja so eben noch  

War 'ne schöne, lustige und trailige Runde:

Öhlmühlweg, nfh, Eselseck, Rote-Kreuz-Trail reversed, Richtung Fuxi, Schneise hoch zum kleinen Feldi, Trail runter zum Fuxi, Haus-Trail, Öhlmühlweg, Eichkopf, Eichkopf-Trail, Atzelberg, Rossert, Rossert-Trail, xt-trail 

War schön Berto, den alten X-treme Brakeslider, endlich mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Problem ist nur: ich bin's gar  nicht gewöhnt, so früh wieder daheim zu sein. Was mach ich jetzt mit dem angefangenen Nachmittag?



kleiner tipp : der feldi läßt sich auch gerne 2 mal am tag vom gleichen besteigen, ähh befahren natürlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2009)

oh hopi...  

mach mal net son kack ... das tut doch bestimmt weh...


----------



## Hopi (5. April 2009)

tut es  aber schau dir miss wahltho an! Da war es auch schlimm und sie ist nicht so hart gefahren  Sport ist immer ein Risiko  aber noch risk no fun


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tut es  aber schau dir miss wahltho an! Da war es auch schlimm und sie ist nicht so hart gefahren  Sport ist immer ein Risiko  aber noch risk no fun



ja miss wahltho war auch was...
hast recht...so is der sport...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

... jeder muss selber entscheiden, was er tut und was er lässt 

A. und ich wünschen Dir Hopi jedenfalls schnelle Genesung


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jeder muss selber entscheiden, was er tut und was er lässt
> 
> A. und ich wünschen Dir Hopi jedenfalls schnelle Genesung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. April 2009)

gute Besserung auch von mir...Hopi, du machst Dinger


----------



## Alberto68 (5. April 2009)

War schön Berto, den alten X-treme Brakeslider, endlich mal wieder zu sehen [/quote]

Danke  Wahltho,
das haste aber schön gesagt, wie jedes Jahr im spätsommer taucht der berto ab und kaum wird es warm ist er wieder da 

Ja war ne schöne runde  *posermodusein* auf dem heimweg hab ich den schnitt etwas etwas korrigiert *posermodusaus*

denke mal, wir werden wieder öfters den Berg zusammen bearbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. April 2009)

Hab mich schon dran Hopi, gute Besserung. 

Wetter heute war genial und die Tour natürlich auch, nächstes WE wieder.


----------



## caroka (5. April 2009)

@Berto

......und alles nachgeholt, was die letzte Woche gefehlt hat?


----------



## Meister Alex (5. April 2009)

Gude,
Mensch Markus! Du kannst auch nicht genug von den weissen Kitteln bekommen?!
Auf jeden Fall schon mal gute Besserung und alles Gute!!
Wo lässt du denn operieren?
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

@Crazy: Ich warte da noch auf eine Antwort auf eine PN von mir 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2009)

gute besserung und gute nacht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> denke mal, wir werden wieder öfters den Berg zusammen bearbeiten



 Na da hoffe ich doch sehr 

So, jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da ich eben einen Abflug hatte (Dirt) werde ich die nächsten Wochen eh ausfallen. Bei meiner Nummer im Haderweg vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte ich mir doch das Kahnbein gebrochen. Werde die OP gleich die nächsten Tage machen lassen.  Ansonsten brauchte meine Festpatte eben etwas länger zum Neustart



Hoi Hopi

Gute Besserung aus der Schweiz wenns hilft schicke ich dir mal etwas Sonne


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Crazy: Ich warte da noch auf eine Antwort auf eine PN von mir
> 
> Gute Nacht





dir auch eine gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Ich glaube ich traue mich heute mal in "kurzen" Hosen vor die Tür  das erstemal für dieses Jahr (auf dem Bike) nur obenrum bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2009)

... ich bin die letzten Tage schon im Taunus in kurz unterwegs gewesen.

Heute habe ich wirklich dringend mal wieder einen Tag Pause gebraucht und bin vierrädrig, oben ohne nach FFM gereist


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Hopi (6. April 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wo lässt du denn operieren?
> Gruß Meister Alex



Höchst! Na mal sehen was die Ärztin morgen sagt.


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

War lustig am Morgen mit den shorts  so frisch am Bein, das übrigens in einem strahlenden Weiss geleuchtet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War lustig am Morgen mit den shorts  so frisch am Bein, das übrigens in einem strahlenden Weiss geleuchtet hat



haste auch keinen geblendet?


----------



## Hopi (6. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das übrigens in einem strahlenden Weiss geleuchtet hat


Dann wärst Du  nackt auf der Piste nicht mal zu sehen gewesen  Tarn-FFK


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

Ich hoffe nicht  Ich hatt zumindestens vorgesorgt und die getönten Gläser in meine Brille eingebaut 

Aber alle Hunde haben einen grossen Bogen um mich gemacht oder wurden von ihren Besitzern geschützt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber alle Hunde haben einen grossen Bogen um mich gemacht oder wurden von ihren Besitzern geschützt



Warum das denn? 

Hunde mögen doch auch weisses Fleisch


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2009)

mach mich mal richtung staufen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2009)

... irgendein besonderer Anlass oder einfach nur so?

Ich werde um kurz nach 17:00 Uhr zu Hause sein, kannst ja mal vorbeischauen


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum das denn?
> 
> Hunde mögen doch auch weisses Fleisch


 
geblendet


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... irgendein besonderer Anlass oder einfach nur so?
> 
> Ich werde um kurz nach 17:00 Uhr zu Hause sein, kannst ja mal vorbeischauen



war einfach so...
hab dich trotzdem erwischt als du dein schätzchen mit lederfett eingerieben hast


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

was geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2009)

..Frühjahrspflege... 


..beim auto... 

..was du wieder denkst...tztztzt ganz schön versaut der kleine...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. April 2009)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2009)

... tja der Iggi hat mich erwischt  

@Crazy: PN erhalten, Antwort kommt noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2009)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2009)

Heute noch ein paar neue Frühlingsimpressionen erstellt 



 

 

 



ein paar weitere im Album 

Bin dann mal schlafen, gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2009)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2009)

Bonjour mes amis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2009)

bonjour tout le monde


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2009)

Hoi WahlTho

fallst du noch Inspirationen für deinen AlpenX suchst: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359587

schönen Tag auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2009)

Merci beaucoup 

Je vais lire ca plus tard 

A toi aussi une bonne journée


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. April 2009)

jo... moin auch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2009)

ei gude wie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2009)

Das wäre doch auch mal eine lustige Sache


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. April 2009)

ne sorry ohne mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2009)

Lustisch!


----------



## Hopi (7. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das wäre doch auch mal eine lustige Sache



genau das richtige für mich  kann ja eh keinen Lenker mehr halten


----------



## wondermike (7. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> genau das richtige für mich  kann ja eh keinen Lenker mehr halten



Oder wie wär's hiermit:

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2009/04/07/gm_segway_to_launch_puma/

Hat doch einen viel höheren Coolness-Faktor als ein Krankenfahrstuhl...


----------



## Hopi (7. April 2009)

auch nicht schlecht  mit dem kann man flippen üben


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. April 2009)

hat jemand nen bashguard zu verkaufen? (36 zähne )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2009)

So, ich zieh mich jetzt um und dann geht's ab in den Hohen Taunus


----------



## Hopi (7. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hat jemand nen bashguard zu verkaufen? (36 zähne )



ich habe 2!   FSA (durchsichtiger Kunststoff) und MRP Alu schwarz beide neu


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich zieh mich jetzt um und dann geht's ab in den Hohen Taunus



und ich zieh mich jetzt auch um, nachdem ich mich zuvor für den kampf gegen das hohe pampas gerüstet habe.

allerdings ist jetzt feierabend angesagt


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2009)

Ich habe gerade nochmal eine kleine Trailrunde durch die heimischen Wälder getätigt. 
Jetzt gibt es einen Batzen Fleisch (Saftiges Entrecote aus dem Biorind) vom heimischen Grill 

PS: dabei konnte ich meinen neuen Schuhe ausführen  

(Konnte nicht daran vorbei gehen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2009)

So war das war wie erwartet eine sehr schöne Runde im Taunus, die Strecke ist quasi eine Standardrunde von mir:

Franzoseneck, Hohemark, über die Wälle Auffahrt zur Altenhöfe, Weisse Mauer, Wendehammer, Fuxi, rüber zum Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, nfh-Trail und Bahn-Trail

War heute Abend noch knapp 2 1/2 Stunden unterwegs und mit dem Anritt nach FFM stehen heute knapp 60km auf dem Tacho.

Erfreulich: Kein Trail-Cleaning erforderlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal eine kleine Trailrunde durch die heimischen Wälder getätigt.
> Jetzt gibt es einen Batzen Fleisch (Saftiges Entrecote aus dem Biorind) vom heimischen Grill



Ich muss auch mal sehen, was der Kühlschrank hergibt, ein halbes Schwein auf Toast wäre jetzt nicht schlecht 



mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: dabei konnte ich meinen neuen Schuhe ausführen
> 
> (Konnte nicht daran vorbei gehen  )



 Schicke Schuhe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin ziemlich platt


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2009)

na dann süsse träume


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2009)

Salve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. April 2009)

seid mir gegrüßt ...


----------



## caroka (8. April 2009)

Moin moin,

was für ein Wetter. 
Gestern abend bin ich nach Hause gefahren und hatte den Duft der blühenden Bäume in der Nase, der sich mit dem Duft von gegrilltem Fleisch abwechselte. 
Aber alles egal.......morgen noch und dann..........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

Heute abend wird es wieder trocken sein 

Dann düs' ich oben ohne nach Hause und dreh' entweder noch eine Runde im Taunus oder mach mal wieder ein Flachlandründchen vor der Glotze


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2009)

@ Caro 

Bist du an meinem Balkon vorbeigefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

Nicht, dass ich ich mich erinnern könnte 

Wieso fragst Du?


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2009)

naja war halt am grillen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

Achsooooo, ...

... Du hast Caro gemeint, was die so treibt, weiss ich nicht


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Du hast Caro gemeint, was die so treibt, weiss ich nicht



caro hat gerade mit mir geskypt  aber sie hat gar keine cam und ich hier im büro kein skype 

heute geht´s vielleicht zum awb an die hohe mark. mal die wetterentwicklung abwarten ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2009)

skypen ist lustig, nur man kann nicht mehr so rum lümmeln und sollte etwas anhaben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> skypen ist lustig, nur man kann *nicht mehr so rum lümmeln und sollte etwas anhaben *



Manche Leute skypen auch gerade umgekehrt und eben aus diesem Grund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> skypen ist lustig, nur man kann nicht mehr so rum lümmeln und sollte etwas anhaben



caro sagte zum schluß : "ich muß mich jetzt anziehen" 

darauf ich : schade. hab hier im büro kein skype 

sie : kurze pause ... "ach so *lacht*  macht nix, hab ja eh keine cam"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> caro sagte zum schluß : "ich muß mich jetzt anziehen"



So ein Luder


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2009)

Wir sollten sammeln und Caro eine Cam schenken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir sollten sammeln und Caro eine Cam schenken


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2009)

sach mal Thomas, wie sind denn die DTSwiss Forken im Vergleich zu den Fox 32 RL Talas

PS: ich spende schon mal 10  für die Cam


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sach mal Thomas, wie sind denn die DTSwiss Forken im Vergleich zu den Fox 32 RL Talas



Also ich hatte vor der DT Swiss XMC 130mm längere Zeit die Fox Float XTT (ebenfalls 130mm) am Helius CC im Einsatz.

In Bezug auf die Fahreigenschaften war die Fox Float auch eine sehr gute Gabel, aber sie meinen Fahrleistungen und meiner Fahrweise einfach nicht standgehalten und wurde relativ schnell immer wieder auf der rechten Seite undicht.

Die XMC 130 habe ich seit Spätsommer letzten Jahres im Einsatz. Sie hat für mein Empfinden ein noch besseres Ansprechverhalten als die Fox  und sie hält bisher dicht


----------



## caroka (8. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Achsooooo, ...
> 
> ... Du hast Caro gemeint, was die so treibt, weiss ich nicht



Was soll man an Ostern schon treiben......

........und 'ne Cam gibt es nicht. Ich geh doch nicht erst vorn Spiegel bevor ich ans Telefon gehe. Was für'n Stress..... 

Hab mir gerade die erste Zecke in diesem Jahr entfernt.  Es geht wieder los.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2009)

lass uns dein Spiegel sein 

Achja aber du hast es doch gar nicht nötig dich erst hübsch zu machen  du gefällst uns in deiner natürlichen Art


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Was soll man an Ostern schon treiben......:



Dicke Eier suchen?  



caroka schrieb:


> ........und 'ne Cam gibt es nicht. Ich geh doch nicht erst vorn Spiegel bevor ich ans Telefon gehe. Was für'n Stress.....



Du brauchst Dich doch nicht erst noch Aufhübschen, Dein Gesicht interessiert dabei doch eigentlich weniger 



caroka schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade die erste Zecke in diesem Jahr entfernt.  Es geht wieder los.



Wo treibst Du Dich denn auch rum, vllt. solltest Du Dir auch mal die Beine rasieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (8. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dicke Eier suchen?



Da muss ich nicht lange suchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da muss ich nicht lange suchen.



Caro hoffentlich auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro hoffentlich auch nicht



... oder eher doch? 

... je nachdem wie mann es nimmt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2009)

moin moin!

Vorösterliches Niveaulimbo  wie mans gewöhnt ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. April 2009)

IHR SCHWEINE!!!
..aber immer wird auf die Jugend geschimpft, kinder könnten ja schon mit 6 Jahren G*NGB*NG schreiben usw. (is ja auch ein sooo schweres Wort )

also sowas... mensch leute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!



ei gude wie, was macht die maladie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...G*NGB*NG schreiben ...



Na jetzt dürftest Du es aber in manch einer Suchmaschine nach ganz oben schaffen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ei gude wie, was macht die maladie



von Tag zu Tag besser   am schnellsten geht es seit ich in der Sonne spazieren gehe  nur Radfahren hat mir der Doc für zwei Wochen untersagt, bzw allgemein sehr anstrengenden Sport, damits nicht wieder durchschlägt. Werde die Zwangspause nutzen um meine Lyrik mal wieder zu reklamieren  das Knack- und Knarzkonzert bei Wurzelfeldern und Bremsmanövern geht mir auf gewisse Körperteile :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... geht mir auf gewisse Körperteile :kotz:



... wovon hier die ganze Zeit die Rede ist


----------



## wondermike (8. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ..aber immer wird auf die Jugend geschimpft, ...



Irgendwo müssen's die Blagen ja herhaben...


----------



## wondermike (8. April 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Vorösterliches Niveaulimbo



Aber nach Ostern wird's bestimmt besser. Ganz ehrlich...   

Wenn Du das glaubst, habe ich Dir noch ein ganz tolles 10-bändiges Lexikon und einen Staubsauger zu verkaufen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2009)

neeneee, dann kommen die Frühlingsgefühle bei den Eidgenossen


----------



## caroka (8. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> ..............Wenn Du das glaubst, habe ich Dir noch ein ganz tolles 10-bändiges Lexikon und einen Staubsauger zu verkaufen. [/SIZE]





Hier geht es ja recht frühlingshaft zu. 

Zum Thema Ostern:
......nur Kinder suchen, Erwachsene kennen das Versteck doch schon. Ist doch eh immer das Gleiche  

Wollte eben eine schöne, lange, trailige Runde drehen, doch so ein Steak im Kühlschrank hat schon magische Anziehungskräfte.  Ich bin dann mal in der Küche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

... ich habe gerade eine schöne trailige Runde gedreht bis zum Fuxi und zurück über den Rossert und ich geh' jetzt gleich auch mal nachschauen, was der Kühlschrank so hergibt


----------



## caroka (8. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich habe gerade eine schöne trailige Runde gedreht bis zum Fuxi und zurück über den Rossert und ich geh' jetzt gleich auch mal nachschauen, was der Kühlschrank so hergibt



Bei mir hat er eine Menge hergegeben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

... bei mir wird er eine Menge hergeben müssen  

@Caro: Wir könnten übrigens morgen am späteren Nachmittag evtl. eine Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bei mir wird er eine Menge hergeben müssen
> 
> @Caro: Wir könnten übrigens morgen am späteren Nachmittag evtl. eine Runde drehen



Donnerstag ist seit neuestem Lauftag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2009)

... ach stimmt ja 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (9. April 2009)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

... 'nen bisschen spät, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2009)

Ich bin auch noch da  Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

Ihr alten Penntüten


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... 'nen bisschen spät, oder?



frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

... na und? Trotzdem kein Grund, erst Mittags aufzustehen


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2009)

Habe gerade Orangensaft in meine Tastatur gekoppt  Da will man(n) mal gesund in den Tag starten


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... na und? Trotzdem kein Grund, erst Mittags aufzustehen



yes, sir 

geh dann mal eben ne neue identität beantragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

Zeugenschutzprogramm oder wie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe gerade Orangensaft in meine Tastatur gekoppt  Da will man(n) mal gesund in den Tag starten



Mein Beileid - Möge sie in Frieden ruhen


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2009)

ha der Apple Taste müht das nur ein feuchtes Lächeln ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zeugenschutzprogramm oder wie



na logo 

kostet mich 8 münzen für 10 jahre ... da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ha der Apple Taste müht das nur ein feuchtes Lächeln ab



... ein feuchtes Lächeln ist doch schön


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/wunderbar/0,1518,618248,00.html


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2009)

so, die sommerreifen sind drauf.

jetzt ruft so langsam der taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

... mich ruft er auch schon, ich lass' ihn aber noch etwas zappeln


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. April 2009)

Einen wunderschönen gute Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2009)

langschläfer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

... einfach ohne Moral und Disziplin die Jugend von heute


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2009)

konnte den rufen des taunus einfach nicht widerstehen 

trailige 2 stunden rund um staufen und rossert. das schlaucht auch ganz schön 

die trails sind wunderschön trocken.  auf der schwarzen sau gibt es zwei umgestürzte größere bäume. beide in dem schönen anstieg von lorsbach hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

Ich werde dem Wimmern und Weinen des Taunus jetzt bald auch nachgeben, kann mich nur noch nicht entschließen welche Tour ich wählen soll, ob Hochtaunus oder Staufen, Rossert., etc.


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2009)

Sommer ist eingeläutet  Die Winterpneu wurden gegen Sommerpneu getauscht  (beim kleinen Schwarzen )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

Allerdings 

Habe mich für die Short-but-Heavy Staufen-Judenkopf-Rossert-Fischbacherkopf-Runde entschieden - schön war es 

Die Säge hat wieder gerockt: Der fette Baum auf dem Trail unterhalb des Fischbacherkopfes ist weg


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Säge hat wieder gerockt: Der fette Baum auf dem Trail unterhalb des Fischbacherkopfes ist weg



 respekt, wenn es der ist, an den ich denke (trail richtung steinbruch, der auch bei den taunustrails im programm ist )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

... ich denke es ist der Baum, an den Du denkst


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich denke es ist der Baum, an den Du denkst



nochmal  und wow !!!  hmm, eigentlich waren da ja sogar 2 hintereinander ...

dann dürfte der auf der schwarzen sau auch kein problem sein 
nee, dafür braucht es sicher ein waldmoped ...
es gibt aber ne umfahrung, die zumindest bergab gut gehen dürfte ... die führt allerdings direkt durch einen dornenstrauch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> nochmal  und wow !!!  hmm, eigentlich waren da ja sogar 2 hintereinander ...



Yepp - Es waren zwei dicht hintereinander, der Erste, von Eppstein aus gesehen, war aber ein Klaks 



wissefux schrieb:


> dann dürfte der auf der schwarzen sau auch kein problem sein



Werde ich mir bei nächster Gelegenheit mal anschauen


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2009)

Badefreuden 

GN8 ihr lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2009)

Gute Nacht Stefan, Gute Nacht @All


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. April 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2009)

und moin


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2009)

Güezi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2009)

mosche


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2009)

falls ihr mal euere Rahmen zerstört  Habe ich in einem anderen Fred gefunden 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5778499&postcount=7857


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2009)

moin, heut mal richtig früh


----------



## Maggo (10. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> falls ihr mal euere Rahmen zerstört  Habe ich in einem anderen Fred gefunden
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5778499&postcount=7857



ja geil, dann kann ich das slayer ja mal suchen gehn......wo war noch gleich die flex???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2009)

So, ich werde jetzt mal die umgestürzten Hölzer auf der Schwarzen Sau inspizieren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja geil, dann kann ich das slayer ja mal suchen gehn......wo war noch gleich die flex???



Son Full-Suspension Werkstatt-Hocker hätte doch was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich werde jetzt mal die umgestürzten Hölzer auf der Schwarzen Sau inspizieren



Den kleineren der beiden umgestürzten Bäume, also den in der Nähe der Felsen, habe ich weggemacht, das war kein großes Ding und hätte der Fux eigentlich auch mal erledigen können 

Für den  grösseren der beiden an dem schönen Steilhang braucht man a) mehr Zeit, b) so eine Handkettensäge, wie der Lugxx sie hat und c) zwei Leute, aber dann sollte das auch gehen 

Ansonsten habe ich meine Very-Short-but-very-heavy Staufenrunde hintermir: Staufen, rüber zum Kaisertempel, Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren, wieder hoch zum Kaisertempel, Schwarze Sau komplett, den schönen Anstieg hoch zum Hahnenkopf, Hahnenkopf-Trail, hoch zum Staufen und Mannstein-Trail/Teufelsbahn...

... 14km, 1:10h Fahrzeit, > 800 Kalorien


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den kleineren der beiden umgestürzten Bäume, also den in der Nähe der Felsen, habe ich weggemacht, das war kein großes Ding und hätte der Fux eigentlich auch mal erledigen können



der fux hatte aber keine säge mit, da der fürst kürzlich vermeldet hatte, das alle trails frei seien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2009)

Wie der Fux geht unbewaffnet in den Wald  

Diesen Teil der Schwarzen Sau, bin ich nach dem Winter heute zum ersten Mal gefahren


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie der Fux geht unbewaffnet in den Wald
> 
> Diesen Teil der Schwarzen Sau, bin ich nach dem Winter heute zum ersten Mal gefahren



der fux hat immer seinen fuxschwanz dabei 

bin dort ja gestern auch zum ersten mal seit langem wieder gefahren und hatte mich schon so auf die anstiegsqualen gefreut. und dann kommt man um die ecke und nix geht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fux hat immer seinen fuxschwanz dabei



  



wissefux schrieb:


> bin dort ja gestern auch zum ersten mal seit langem wieder gefahren und hatte mich schon so auf die anstiegsqualen gefreut. und dann kommt man um die ecke und nix geht mehr



Ich liebe die Qualen an diesem Anstieg auch 

Wir sollten daher den dicken Baum mal gemeinsam angehen, ich glaube ich bestell' mal so eine Handkettensäge, wie der Lugxx sie hat, unsere japanischen Sägen sind zwar normalerweise unschlagbar, aber bei so einem dicken Ding muss man mit vereinten Kräften rangehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2009)

Caro, Thomas, A. und ich waren dann gerade noch gemeinsam im Hochtaunus auf einer sehr lustigen und schönen Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (10. April 2009)

So, bin auch wieder da. Heute standen der Feldberg und der Altkönig auf dem Programm. Zurück dann über den Viktoria-Tempel, Hohemark und Marmorstein. Auf dem Feldi ist das Eis komplett weg und die Trails sind schön trocken. 

War echt super und klasse Wetter. Aber jetzt gibt's erstmal was ordentliches zu beißen...


----------



## Hopi (10. April 2009)

Die Grillsaison ist eröffnet


----------



## Meister Alex (10. April 2009)

Gude,
wir haben heute auch "Angegrillt", jetzt wird noch schön mit einer Montecristo entspannt und morgen in den Taunus. Freu......
Wie wars beim Arzt Hopi? Wann kommst du unters Messer? Wünsche schon mal im voraus alles Gute.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Hopi (10. April 2009)

23ter morgens um 7:00  na schauen wir mal was draus wird


----------



## Meister Alex (10. April 2009)

Morgens um 7:00 Uhr ist doch fair! Wenn man bedenkt das du nüchtern sein sollst. Bei mir wars um 8:00 Uhr, bis die OP rum wa hatt ich ein Hungertast vom feinsten und durfte dann ein Glas wasser trinken, mit der Auflage wenn das drin bleibt dürfte ich dann noch ein bis zwei Zwiebach nachschieben. Klasse. Um 15:00 Uhr hatte Nicole dann in meinem Auftrag die Cafeteria geplündert! Nächstes mal nur noch örtlich!
Wie lässt du dich denn ausnocken? Voll- oder Teilnarkose?
Was wird denn genau gemacht?
Gruß Alex


----------



## Hopi (10. April 2009)

kann abends noch essen und sollte nur am morgen die Milch aus dem Kaffee lassen. 
Da sie ein Stück Knochen brauchen welches sie unter Umständen dem Becken entnehmen, wird es VOLL werden.


----------



## Meister Alex (10. April 2009)

Na ist ja gut wenn du noch nen Kaffee reinschütten kannst, bei der Uhrzeit...
Und gut das du eventuelle Ersatzteile mitbringst. Ist schon eine größere Sache da wünsche ich dir schon mal einen angenehmen verlauf. Musst wahrscheinlich noch ein, zwei Tage im Krankenhaus bleiben, oder?
Lass dich ordentlich pflegen und ein paar Kopfschmerztabletten für "den Morgen danach" bereitlegen. Ich hatte säuische Kopfschmerzen als die Narkose nachließ.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber jetzt gibt's erstmal was ordentliches zu beißen...



Gab's bei uns auch: Caro, Thomas, A. und ich waren gerade noch in der Pizzeria unseres Vertrauens  

Jetzt bin ich vollgemampft und müde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da sie ein Stück Knochen brauchen welches sie unter Umständen dem Becken entnehmen, wird es VOLL werden.



 Ich fang' schon mal an, die Daumen zu drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2009)

War ein langer und herrlicher Bike-Tag heute 

Jetzt bin ich platt - Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2009)

.. und Moin


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sollten daher den dicken Baum mal gemeinsam angehen, ich glaube ich bestell' mal so eine Handkettensäge, wie der Lugxx sie hat, unsere japanischen Sägen sind zwar normalerweise unschlagbar, aber bei so einem dicken Ding muss man mit vereinten Kräften rangehen



wir könnten auch einfach den lug*ga* zu einer ga-tour einladen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wir könnten auch einfach den lug*ga* zu einer ga-tour einladen



Na bis der lug*ga* mal zu uns zu einer *ga*-tour kommt, ist die Sommer rum, ich hab' daher gerade mal in der Ebucht eine Handkettensäge geschossen


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2009)

Good Morning good old Germany 

Bin gerade bei meinen Eltern im Saarland und werde heute mal mit einem Memeber aus dem Cube Forum das nördliche Saarland erkunden 

Das Wetter passt, die Frisette sitzt alles paletti


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2009)

Der Lugga kommt heute erst aus dem Schnee zurückt, dann ist der so wild aufs Biken, da macht der auch eine GA Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2009)

Ich glaube ich mach mich mal auf in den Hochtaunus


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2009)

moin...wer issn der lug*ga*?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> moin...wer issn der lug*ga*?



Na wer wohl  

Bin zurück, der Wald war zum Glück noch ziemlich leer 

Öhlmühlweg, nfh, Esels(h)eck, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachtal, rüber zum Alden, trailig zur Altenhöfe, Weisse Mauer, Fuchstanz (inkl. 2xKK+Kaffee), Haus-Trail, Teich im Reichenbachtal, Öhlmühlweg, Bahn-Trail

Knapp 33km mit 'nem knapp 15er-Schnitt


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na wer wohl
> 
> Bin zurück, der Wald war zum Glück noch ziemlich leer
> 
> ...



15er schnitt...du ccler...wie kann man nur so durch den wald heizen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 15er schnitt...du ccler...wie kann man nur so durch den wald heizen



Bergauf war ich recht langsam, hab' ich alles auf den Trails bergab reingeholt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2009)

So, hier noch zwei Bilder von den diesjährigen Trail-Cleaning-Aktionen:

Fischbacherkopf:





Bahn-Trail:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2009)

Und hier noch ein Foto vom Fürsten in Action auf dem Rossert-Trail:


----------



## Hopi (11. April 2009)

he Fürst  gab es das auch in scharf


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> he Fürst  gab es das auch in scharf



Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. April 2009)

so zurück von meiner kleinen ber feinen runde auf den Atzelberg...
der trail nach ehlhalten war wie immer ober mega ge*l


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2009)

Wir waren gerade noch mit Hopi und Ratte in der Eisdiele und haben danach noch ein wenig bei uns auf dem Balkon gechillt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2009)

.. GN8 

Muss morgen um kurz vor 06:00 Uhr aufstehen


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Wahltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Mzaskar


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2009)

guten morgen alle zusammen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2009)

was hier zu unmöglichen zeiten so  los ist


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> der trail nach ehlhalten war wie immer ober mega ge*l



meinst du den ins silberbachtal ?
da muß ich auch mal wieder runter 

so, jetzt muß ich aber los. heute nur ein quickie, denn um 11 muß ich schon wieder unter die dusche


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2009)

... komm dann gleich mal bei des fürsten residenz zum salutieren vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. GN8
> 
> Muss morgen um kurz vor 06:00 Uhr aufstehen



pah... 4 Uhr aufgestanden   
6 uhr ging der Ostergottesdienst los


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> meinst du den ins silberbachtal ?
> da muß ich auch mal wieder runter
> 
> so, jetzt muß ich aber los. heute nur ein quickie, denn um 11 muß ich schon wieder unter die dusche



genau den mein ich 


EDIT:.... Frohe Ostern


----------



## caroka (12. April 2009)

Moin,
wann geht es denn hier an Ostern schon los?


Frohe Ostern Euch allen!


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2009)

Wünsche allen Plauscherinnen und Plauscher Frohe Ostern und viele bunte Eier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... komm dann gleich mal bei des fürsten residenz zum salutieren vorbei



Der Fürst hatte sich nach dem erzwungenen unfürstlich frühen Aufstehen am Ostersonntage nochmal in seine Gemächer zurückgezogen und konnte daher das Defilee des Fuxes leider nicht würdigen 

Trotz allem fühle der Fux sich gelobt, ob dieser standesgemäßen Huldigung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern Euch allen!





mzaskar schrieb:


> Wünsche allen Plauscherinnen und Plauscher Frohe Ostern und viele bunte Eier



Meine Untertanen, ob Männlein oder Weiblein, ich wünsche Euch allen viele dicke, bunte Eier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2009)

Wir (Die Scheizer) tuen [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_-hs_jV8QM"]YouTube - Schweizer putzen sogar ihre Berge[/ame] alles für unsere Gäste


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2009)

Interessant


----------



## wondermike (12. April 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute auch ein Ründchen fahren. Aber nachdem gestern im trauten Familienkreise besinnliche österliche Einkehr gehalten wurde (mit reichlichem Genuss österlich besinnlicher Kaltgetränke der Firma Rothaus), konnte ich mich heute nicht so recht aufraffen. 

Wie sieht's denn nu morgen aus?


----------



## Alberto68 (12. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute auch ein Ründchen fahren. Aber nachdem gestern im trauten Familienkreise besinnliche österliche Einkehr gehalten wurde (mit reichlichem Genuss österlich besinnlicher Kaltgetränke der Firma Rothaus), konnte ich mich heute nicht so recht aufraffen.
> 
> Wie sieht's denn nu morgen aus?




Hey Osterplauscher

Mike du hast mir meine Frage schon gestellt, ich will morgen auch ne Runde drehen. Habe auch einen Vorschlag wo es hingehen soll, Staufen, Eppstein, Hof Häusel, Oberjosbach, Heftrich, .........TENNE und dann zum Roten Kreuz und .....zurück    den Taunus mal von "hinten" anfahren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. April 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hey Osterplauscher
> 
> Mike du hast mir meine Frage schon gestellt, ich will morgen auch ne Runde drehen. Habe auch einen Vorschlag wo es hingehen soll, Staufen, Eppstein, Hof Häusel, Oberjosbach, Heftrich, .........TENNE und dann zum Roten Kreuz und .....zurück    den Taunus mal von "hinten" anfahren.



kannst auch Heftrich-Kröftel-Glashütten -RK... gibt einen netten anstieg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2009)

Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, was morgen geht, muss erst noch mit A. aber auch mit Caro und Thomas reden.


----------



## Alberto68 (12. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, was morgen geht, muss erst noch mit A. aber auch mit Caro und Thomas reden.



Holder Bergbewohner, bis er morgige Tag das Licht entzündet sind es ja noch einige Stunde Zeit um Entscheidungen zu treffen und zu widerrufen..

Ich aus dem Tal werde deiner Antwort lauschen...


----------



## ratte (12. April 2009)

Falls das ganze morgen nicht zu früh wird und nicht zu lange dauert und nicht zu viel hoch geht und ich mich noch bewegen kann und mich der Hopi gehen lässt, komme ich vielleicht mit.
Also plant lieber ohne mich. 

Ich wurde heute wieder böse dran erinnert, wie sehr Radfahren den Oberkörper und die Arme beansprucht. Und dank der Verdünnisierung des Schaltzuges nach der zweiten Abfahrt war heute Single Speed angesagt.
Aber schee wars.  Wenn auch ein wenig voll in Beerfelden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2009)

Habe mit A. gesprochen, wir würden morgen schon gerne eine Runde im Taunus drehen, bei Caro haben wir einen Rückruf eingestellt.

Als Startzeitpunkt würden wir so 11:30 Uhr ab fbh anpeilen.

@Sabine: Wäre schön, wenn Du dabei wärest 

Allerdings wäre die Runde, die Berto vorgeschlagen hat, wahrscheinlich insb. für A. zu Heavy


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2009)

Ich werde Morgen die heimatlichen Wälder Fluren und Felder bereisen und sehen ob noch alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht und die Untertanen fleissig der Arbeit auf dem Felde nachgehen. 

  

Wünsche der Sippschaft im Taunus viel Vergnügen beim österlichen Ausritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Als Startzeitpunkt würden wir so 11:30 Uhr ab fbh anpeilen.



Wenigstens ein bisschen Rücksicht auf die unter uns, die die senile Bettflucht noch nicht komplett im Griff hat. 

Bin dabei.


----------



## caroka (12. April 2009)

Thomas und ich sind auch dabei.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. April 2009)

ich nicht... werde gegen 2 denke mit nem kumpel ne runde fahren... (den kerl mal wieder ans biken ranführen)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2009)

Ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2009)

Ei Gude Nacht!


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2009)

wie Gude Nacht


----------



## Maggo (13. April 2009)

ei gude moije!


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2009)

genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2009)

Salute


----------



## ratte (13. April 2009)

Boah, was für eine tiefgreifende Diskussion am frühen Morgen. 

Wie lang habt Ihr die Tour etwa geplant?
Ich habe gestern zwar überlebt, aber meine Kondition ist sowieso im A...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2009)

Fahrzeit irgendwas wie immer zwischen 1 1/2 und 3 Stunden.

Wird eher generell eher gemütlich.

So, gehe schon mal eine Runde am Staufen rumtrailen


----------



## caroka (13. April 2009)

Thomas hat ziemlich heftig Heuschnupfen.  Wir werden deswegen nicht mitfahren. 

Aber was soll man von 'nem Carbonradfahrer, der auch Rennrad fahrt, auch erwarten.


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2009)

Das war hart


----------



## ratte (13. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Thomas hat ziemlich heftig Heuschnupfen.  Wir werden deswegen nicht mitfahren.
> 
> Aber was soll man von 'nem Carbonradfahrer, der auch Rennrad fahrt, auch erwarten.


Heuschnupfen und Sonnenbrand sind auch eine bescheidene Kombination, wie ich heute beim Blick in den Spiegel feststellen musste. Hoffe, die Schniefattacke lässt gleich nach. Die roten Flecken werden wohl bleiben.

Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das war hart


Sowas muss er schon aushalten. Das sind ja nur die kleinen Spitzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Thomas hat ziemlich heftig Heuschnupfen.  Wir werden deswegen nicht mitfahren.



 Schade 

Gute Besserung 

Habe gerade noch Lugxx & Co. am Staufen getroffen - Schön Grüsse


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. April 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch Lugxx & Co. am Staufen getroffen - Schön Grüsse



na, da hättet ihr doch grade mal die schwarze sau rocken können 

bin von einer netten super entspannten runde mit meinem frauchen zurück. über nfh, fuxstein, fuxtanz, nfh, schlobo, nfh ging es überwiegend auf breiten forstwegen gemütlich daher


----------



## ratte (13. April 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Heuschnupfen und Sonnenbrand sind auch eine bescheidene Kombination...


...zusammen mit einer Unverträglichkeit gegen die Sonnencreme. 

Gute Besserung an alle anderen Schniefnasen.

Ansonsten war es eine nette und entspannte Runde. 
Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, was die Herren anschließend noch geschrubbt haben.
Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Miss Wahltho für Kaffee und Kuchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> na, da hättet ihr doch grade mal die schwarze sau rocken können



Die hatten wir da alle schon hinter uns, zumindest in der verkürzten Variante 

Getroffen haben wir uns auf dem Rückanstieg oben am Hahnenkopf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, was die Herren anschließend noch geschrubbt haben.



Die Herren sind noch über das Esels(h)eck, Fuchsstein, etc. trailig zum Fuchstanz, wo sie noch den Iggi getroffen haben 

Nach Kuchen und Kaffee ging es dann rüber zum Rote-Kreuz-Trail und dann wieder zum nfh, dort hat sich dann der Berto verabschiedet und WM und ich sind dann noch über Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, trailig runter nach fbh 

Insgesamt waren es somit ca. 42km. Mit meiner Staufenrunde heute Morgen für mich insgesamt sogar knapp 55 km.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2009)

soo bin dann auch mal wieder da...
 bei mir wars mal ganz lässig Altkönig und Feldberg 
zwischendrin am Alden en plattfuß gehabt, und am Feldi ein paar Foto's geschossen daher auch ein wenig später 
--> 41km
P.S. die trails sind bestens trocken


----------



## wondermike (13. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Herren sind noch über das Esels(h)eck, Fuchsstein, etc. trailig zum Fuchstanz, wo sie noch den Iggi getroffen haben
> 
> Nach Kuchen und Kaffee ging es dann rüber zum Rote-Kreuz-Trail und dann wieder zum nfh, dort hat sich dann der Berto verabschiedet und WM und ich sind dann noch über Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, trailig runter nach fbh
> 
> Insgesamt waren es somit ca. 42km. Mit meiner Staufenrunde heute Morgen für mich insgesamt sogar knapp 55 km.



Wir haben's uns noch richtig dreckig gegeben. 

Für meine Verhältnisse ging es jedenfalls ganz ordentlich zur Sache und jetzt bin ich ganz schön platt. Aber schee war's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. April 2009)

ich will auch fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2009)

Ich kann Deinen Frust verstehen


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2009)

Lass dir lieber an der Hüfte rumschnippeln und deine Hand wieder genesen  wir fahren schon für dich und erzählen dir von dem Erlebten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2009)

Na Du bist ja ein echter Kamerad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2009)

Gute Nacht, ich bin ziemlich platt


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2009)

dann lass dich mal aufpumpen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. April 2009)

n'Abend!

ich würd auch gern biken bei dem Wetter  naja, eine Woche noch, dann hab ich eigentlich eh noch keine Zeit


----------



## ratte (13. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wir fahren schon für dich und erzählen dir von dem Erlebten


Daneben stehen und Kommentare verteilen geht noch ganz gut. 


wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, ich bin ziemlich platt


Geht mir genau so nach gestern und heute.

O-Ton Hopi: War doch ein entspannendes Wochenende. Grrr...

Ich fall mal ins Bett.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2009)

moin zu gewohnter stund ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2009)

Salute 

Eine neue Woche voller Überrschungen und neuer Erfahrungen wartet


----------



## caroka (14. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Habe gerade noch Lugxx & Co. am Staufen getroffen - Schön Grüsse


Danke!



mzaskar schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Eine neue Woche voller Überrschungen und neuer Erfahrungen wartet


Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

Übrigens: Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. April 2009)

joa moin moin ihr lieben


----------



## Alberto68 (14. April 2009)

morgen zusammen ..... so alle mails durch immer diese mailfluten wenn man im urlaub war...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2009)

Hier mal der Blog eines Kollegen, der derzeit einen Adventure Trip durch Indien macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2009)

N'abend ist ja heute mal wieder ziemlich tote Hose hier 

Ich war vorhin noch 2 1/2 Stunden im Hochtaunus unterwegs


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend ist ja heute mal wieder ziemlich tote Hose hier
> 
> Ich war vorhin noch 2 1/2 Stunden im Hochtaunus unterwegs



am hubbelweg gäbe es eine...,,etwas größere,, tanne 
kannst ja mal nen samstag einplanen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2009)

... ich kann Dir auch die Säge leihen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2009)

Salute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2009)

So. gut zweirädrig in FFM angekommen 

Etwas frisch aber sehr schön draussen


----------



## ratte (15. April 2009)

Guten Morgen der illustren Gemeinschaft.

Ich hasse Allergien. 
Ob es jetzt die Pollen sind oder die Kollision mit der Sonnencreme am Montag, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls pustel ich überall und mein Auge ist zugeschwollen. 
Eine Runde Mitleid bitte.
Reicht.
Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2009)

Alles wird gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Ob es jetzt die Pollen sind oder die Kollision mit der Sonnencreme am Montag, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls pustel ich überall und mein Auge ist zugeschwollen.




 A. meinte am Montag schon zu mir, dass Du im Gesicht richtige Schwellungen gehabt hättest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2009)

blöde Allergie, blöde 


Achja frisch war es am Morgen, musste einige Stelle mit der heissen Dusche erst wieder wärmen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. April 2009)

em.. ja.... moin


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Eine Runde Mitleid bitte.
> Reicht.
> Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.



ok, bitte, gern geschehn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2009)

Leute ist ja heute noch mal ein goiles Wetterchen draussen, ich werde mich daher nachher von FFM aus in den Hochtaunus aufmachen


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2009)

wobei so langsam schon bewölkung aufzieht. fürn quickie wirds wohl reichen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2009)

... es hat sogar noch für eine ausgiebige trailige Runde vor dem allwöchentlichen Auftrieb von GC, etc. gereicht 

Highlights waren wieder die Weisse Mauer, der Rote-Kreuz-Trail, der nfh-Trail und der Bahn-Trail, bergauf ging es ebenfalls trailig über die Wälle zur Altenhöfe 

Insgesamt waren es heute knapp 60km. Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit von knapp 51 km/h habe ich heute auf dem nfh-Trail erreicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2009)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2009)

Böööörrrrrrrpppppppp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. April 2009)

gmoin

noch ist es ne weile trocken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2009)

Hellau


----------



## caroka (16. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hellau



Mal Abwechslung


----------



## caroka (16. April 2009)

Heute geht es wieder zur Sache..........








.......Laufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hellau



Guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Heute geht es wieder zur Sache..........



Heute ging es vierrädrig, oben ohne nach FFM, denn heute ist Bike-mässig Ruhetag 

... den habe ich auch wirklich dringend nötig


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Heute geht es wieder zur Sache..........
> 
> 
> 
> .......Laufen



Ich dachte schon, es geht ans eingemachte


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute ging es vierrädrig, oben ohne nach FFM, denn heute ist Bike-mässig Ruhetag
> 
> ... den habe ich auch wirklich dringend nötig



bis auf die paar km zur a***** gönn ich mir heute auch nen bikefreien tag. das kommende wetter wird mir sicher dabei hilfreich sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, es geht ans eingemachte



Eingemachtes kann auch lecker sein


----------



## caroka (16. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, es geht ans eingemachte



Na, das tut es doch schon lange.......


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2009)

so ich nehme mal den Chaufeur in Anspruch, sonst denkt der er kann nur auf der faulen Haut liegen, der Schuft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

@Crazy: Könntest Du mir noch bitte auf meine letzte PN bzgl. September antworten?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

Mal was Neues


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal was Neues



nix für uns alten Leute  da kommst Du ja nicht mehr hoch, wenn Du mit dem Ding gefahren bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

Mich würde ja vllt. noch ein Cross-Einrad reizen.

Ich fahre ja seit letztem Jahr sehr viel auf Feld- und Waldwegen freihändig und habe jetzt auch mal angefangen, leichtere Trails ansatzweise freihändig zu fahren, klappt eigentlich ganz gut 

Gestern und vorgestern bin ich z.b. einen Grossteil des Bahn-Trails freihändig gefahren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

mahlzeit!


----------



## Alberto68 (16. April 2009)

Servus,

ich habs heute gemacht ...... ich bin mit den rad zur Arbeit ( nach Eltville) und war gar nicht so schlimm

na mal schauen ob ich auch wieder trocken nachhause komme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

Super 

Ich glaub' schon, dass Du es noch trocken nach Hause schaffst


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2009)

mhm.. wer weiß...
http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...r/SatWetter/satWetterAkt__node.html__nnn=true


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Super
> 
> Ich glaub' schon, dass Du es noch trocken nach Hause schaffst



halte dagegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

So, der Fürst war dann noch in den Rhein-Main-Thermen zu Hofheim saunieren 

@Fux: Die Handkettensäge ist heute angekommen, wir können also auf der Schwarzen Sau loslegen


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Die Handkettensäge ist heute angekommen, wir können also auf der Schwarzen Sau loslegen



hmm, darf man die auch sonntags anwerfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2009)

Ich sag' schon mal präventiv GN8


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, darf man die auch sonntags anwerfen



Wenn du nicht so laut schnaufst bestimmt


----------



## Alberto68 (16. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Super
> 
> Ich glaub' schon, dass Du es noch trocken nach Hause schaffst





wissefux schrieb:


> halte dagegen





ich glaub es liegt am Bike .... aber war OK fast trocken bis auf ein paar leichte duschen 

so morgen ist ruhetag  morgen werde ich mal wieder das feiern trainieren  20Uhr ist Handball 2. Bundesliga und dana werden wir den Sieg feiern 

so und jetzt GN8 

bis bald beim Brakeslider Contest


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2009)

nur fliegen ist schöner 
Ich geh dann mal  GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2009)

moin !

vorsicht regen ab höhe mtz ! bin aber trotz trockenheit in k-h präservativ auf 4 rädern gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> vorsicht regen ab höhe mtz !



 Danke! - Dann werde ich wohl heute nicht oben ohne losfahren


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2009)

Bonjour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

Moin Stefan 

Hat übrigens schon in fbh leicht geregnet, als ich um kurz vor Sieben losgefahren bin


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2009)

*Hier*  beginnt es gerade, oder auch nicht  hmmm evtl. nehme ich heute mal den kleinen Schwarzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ihr beginnt es gerade, oder auch nicht



Was beginnen wir gerade, oder auch nicht


----------



## wondermike (17. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> präservativ auf 4 rädern



Wie hat man sich denn ein Präservativ auf vier Rädern vorzustellen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

... zumindest muss wohl ziemlich gross - Respekt


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2009)

lalalalala


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

lilalu


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie hat man sich denn ein Präservativ auf vier Rädern vorzustellen?



jetzt komm schon. das kannst du doch sonst besser 

oder liegt es daran, dass heute freitag ist und die vorstellungskraft auf ein minimum im laufe der woche gesunken ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> lalalalala





wahltho schrieb:


> lilalu



lalelup


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

lilalu nur der Mann im Mond schaut zu...


----------



## wondermike (17. April 2009)

Ist ja wahrlich ein neues Highlight des intellektuellen Diskurses heute hier.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist ja wahrlich ein neues Highlight des intellektuellen Diskurses heute hier.



schönes teudsch. danke!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2009)

einen wunderschönen guten Morgen! Letzter Ruhetag  
ab jetzt noch zwei Wochen, dann zählts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist ja wahrlich ein neues Highlight des intellektuellen Diskurses heute hier.



Tja Herr Prof. Dr. Dr. Wondermike, wie geht's denn weiter?



wahltho schrieb:


> lilalu nur der Mann im Mond schaut zu...



...


----------



## wondermike (17. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja Herr Prof. Dr. Dr. Wondermike, wie geht's denn weiter?



Glaube nicht, dass ich das noch toppen (oder müsste man sagen "bottommen"?) kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja Herr Prof. Dr. Dr. Wondermike, wie geht's denn weiter?





wondermike schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass ich das noch toppen (oder müsste man sagen "bottommen"?) kann.





wahltho schrieb:


> lilalu nur der Mann im Mond schaut zu...



... , wenn die kleinen Babys schlafen, drum schlaf auch Du!


Ich sag nur: Bildungslücke


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2009)

...bildungsabgrund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...bildungsabgrund...



Ne: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TS-W5woDcw"]YouTube - Heinz RÃ¼hmann - La Le Lu[/ame]


----------



## wondermike (17. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...bildungsabgrund...



Tja, das passiert halt mit Leuten, die ihre Bildung vom MDR beziehen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2009)

Wer ist eigentlich für dieses Wetter verantwortlich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, das passiert halt mit Leuten, die ihre Bildung vom MDR beziehen.



Als ich noch Heinz Rühmann Filme geschaut habe, da gab es noch gar keinen MDR


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich für dieses Wetter verantwortlich?



Also Leute, dafür, dass wir gerade April haben, können wir uns doch wirklich nicht beschweren


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2009)

weiss nicht was mich mehr verwirrt:

die Tat
das Gerede
oder das man diesen ganzen "Breaking News" Aufwand betreibt 

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Irre-High-Speed-Verfolgungsjagd-26876328


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (17. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Als ich noch Heinz Rühmann Filme geschaut habe, da gab es noch gar keinen MDR



Du meinst damals, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du meinst damals, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren?



Ne, damals, als es nur drei Programme im Fernsehen gab und für manche sogar nur zwei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

So, ich setz' mich dann mal auf den Spin-Trainer und schalt' die Glotze an...

... Happiness, Flutsch-Flutsch! Fun fun!
Ich glotz' von Ost nach West 2, 5, 4

...

Ich glotz' TV
Ich glotz' TV
Yeah!


----------



## wondermike (17. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, damals, als es nur drei Programme im Fernsehen gab und für manche sogar nur zwei



Genau. Und es herrschten noch klare Verhältnisse. Und der Feind saß im Osten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

... und dort manch einer im Tal der Ahnungslosen


----------



## wondermike (17. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und dort manch einer im Tal der Ahnungslosen



Aber dafür haben sie ja jetzt den MDR.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

Genau, der verzockt wenigstens die Rundfunkgebühren


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2009)

moin 
ich brauch nen entlüftungskit für avid...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

Ich kann nur mit Hope und Magura (aus alten HS33-Zeiten) aushelfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

@Iggi: Glückwunsch zur K-Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> ich brauch nen entlüftungskit für avid...



ich hab eins...


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2009)

ja.. irgendwie sifft meine bremse...


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2009)

einfach so mit sinnhaften Fragen ins Forum platzen, das geht doch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

... und dann auch noch in einem Bike-Forum einfach so Fragen zur Bike-Technik stellen   

Spass beiseite: Wo sifft es denn genau an der Bremse?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und dann auch noch in einem Bike-Forum einfach so Fragen zur Bike-Technik stellen
> 
> Spass beiseite: Wo sifft es denn genau an der Bremse?



hab zum beläge wechslen die kolben* LANGSAM* zurück gedrückt.. darauf hats aus den griffen (ausgleichsbehälter) gesifft....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

fbh meldet mittleren Landregen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab zum beläge wechslen die kolben* LANGSAM* zurück gedrückt.. darauf hats aus den griffen (ausgleichsbehälter) gesifft....



War evtl. zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit im System? 

Ich habe aber mit Avid keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2009)

Welche Bremse ist es denn ? Meine 3er fing auch mal an zu feuchteln  habe die Schrauben am Ausgleichsbehälter festgezogen und dann kam da auch nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2009)

Sag mal Hopi, warst du schon unter dem Messer?????


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sag mal Hopi, warst du schon unter dem Messer?????



Donnerstag! Aber heute noch einmal Neuss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2009)

A. und ich haben gerade nach langer Zeit ausnahmsweise mal wieder Hibike persönlich einen Besuch abgestattet. Ich habe zwei Crash-Pants von Dainesse erworben, die sehr angenehm unter meinen Pearl Izumi Baggies zu tragen sind und ein paar schicke Freeride-Handschuhe von Oakley


----------



## Maggo (18. April 2009)

@iggy: sach bescheid wenn du das teil brauchst. irgendwie kriegen wir auch die übergabe hin.


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Ich habe zwei *Crash-Pants* von Dainesse erworben, die sehr angenehm unter meinen Pearl Izumi Baggies zu tragen sind und ein paar schicke *Freeride*-Handschuhe von Oakley



 was geht´n jetzt


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> was geht´n jetzt



beim nächsten einkauf gibts nen satz fullfacehelm  und eine 888 von MZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> was geht´n jetzt



 Wieso? - Nur das Übliche 

Knie/Schienbein- und Ellenbogenprotektoren habe ich schon lange (A. übrigens auch) und ich benutze Sie des Öfteren, auch im Taunus, im Luberon sind sie sogar dringend zu empfehlen  

Ein geeigneter Hüftschutz, der auch Bergauf möglichst nicht behindert, fehlte mir noch 

Ansonsten trage ich schon lange nur lange Handschuhe und ich bevorzuge solche mit Knöchelschutz,



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> beim nächsten einkauf gibts nen satz fullfacehelm  und eine 888 von MZ



Giro Remedy hab' ich schon seit dem letzten Jahr 

Ich hab zwar keine 888, aber 'ne All Mountain 2 auch, ...

... äh besser gesagt zwei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2009)

moin moin!


----------



## the_watcher951 (18. April 2009)

Hey

da ich nicht extra ein neues Thema auf machen will, stell ich meine Frag halt mal hier rein.
Also ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Ich bin gesten mit einem HT von Centurion, das Backfire Hydro XT 2007 probegefahren. Der Händler hat mit ein Angebot gemacht, und es von 1990E auf 1560E runtergesetzt, ist das ok oder immernoch zu teuer?

mfg


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2009)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> da ich nicht extra ein neues Thema auf machen will, stell ich meine Frag halt mal hier rein.
> Also ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Ich bin gesten mit einem HT von Centurion, das Backfire Hydro XT 2007 probegefahren. Der Händler hat mit ein Angebot gemacht, und es von 1990E auf 1560E runtergesetzt, ist das ok oder immernoch zu teuer?
> ...



also das bike ist definitv nicht schlecht..
aber centurion is generell gut im Preis 
was hat das bike denn für bremsen un für eine gabel ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2009)

Ist es das hier?

Ist aber kein HT


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2009)

allein die tatsache, dass das aktuelle bike http://centurion.de/Bikes.Detail?bike_id=36 neu 1849â¬ kostet, kÃ¶nnte der hÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r ein 2007er Modell ruhig noch ein bisschen mehr herunter gehen...


----------



## the_watcher951 (18. April 2009)

Es handelt sich um dieses Bike.
Gabel ist ein Manitou R7 Super verbaut.
Bei den Bremsen handelt es sich um die Hayes El Camino Trail.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2009)

Sorry, aber beide Links funzen bei mir nicht


----------



## the_watcher951 (18. April 2009)

Hier kommst du zum Archiv von Centurion.

Dort ist es dann das "Backfire Hydro XT" welches unter *"Mountain Bike" *angeordnet ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2009)

Klingt doch von den Komponenten her mal nicht verkehrt, ob Du jetzt aber preislich wirklich ein absolutes Schnäppchen machst, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2009)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> Hier kommst du zum Archiv von Centurion.
> 
> Dort ist es dann das "Backfire Hydro XT" welches unter *"Mountain Bike" *angeordnet ist.



wie ja gesagt austattung is voll ok!
aber den Preis würd ich noch bissi drücken.. (zumindest versuchen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2009)

Gute Nacht 

Morgen früh ist um ca. 05:30 Uhr aufstehen angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2009)

... deshalb jetzt Moin


----------



## Zilli (19. April 2009)

auch Moin,

im Gegensatz zu Dir Frage ich mich, warum ich schon seit 06:10 wach bin , obwohl ich erst um 01:00 eingeschlafen bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2009)

... geht mir auch manchmal so 

Vllt. kann man manchmal einfach nicht genug abschalten.

Ich musste heute Morgen meinen Filius an der Schule abholen, weil er von der Skifreizeit zurückgekommen ist...

... ich hätte heute aber noch gut und gerne weiterschlafen können


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2009)

moin !

schönes wetter, aber noch frisch im schatten (und in der sonne )

gegen 9.30 uhr am rettershof geht´s heuer ins gebirge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2009)

Caro, A. und meine Wenigkeit werden zwischen 10:00 Uhr und 10:30 Uhr starten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2009)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2009)

http://www.bike-park-taunus.de/index.php
hier hat sich was seit meinem letzten besuch auf der seite getan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. April 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2009)

Caro, A. und ich haben eine schöne Runde im Hochtaunus gedreht 

Das Wetter ist herrlich, tlw. war es aber noch etwas frisch und feucht auf den Trails


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2009)

so, hab mal meiner speedhub ne runde frisches schwarzes blut gespendet ...

heute früh auch ne schöne sportliche runde aufs dach des taunus gedreht


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2009)

Wir sind zurück  

Und Wahltho, wenn Du die dir angelastete 888 mal fahren willst! Demnächst in Sabines Bike.  Ich habe diese  eben bei Alex bestellt 

Ach ja Neuss war geil,  beim Boarden baucht man ja nicht die Hände 

Und die neuen Boards laufen sooooooooo geil


----------



## ratte (19. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> beim Boarden baucht man ja nicht die Hände


Genau so lange nicht, bis man zu Fall gebracht wurde...


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2009)

Gestern und heute mal durch heimischen (CH) Wälder getourt 

>Klick<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. April 2009)

War auch unterwegs, endlich darf ich wieder (langsam)  bin ein bisschen bei uns in der Umgebung gefahren, immerhin knapp 46km mit 770hm


----------



## wondermike (19. April 2009)

Habe mich dann so gegen halb drei heute auch endlich vom Sofa aufgerafft. Auf dem Feldberg sind mir dann noch allerhand seltsame Typen begegnet. 

Leider war's auf den Trails wirklich etwas feucht. Aber sonst war's spaßig.


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und feucht auf den Trails





wondermike schrieb:


> ... Leider war's auf den Trails wirklich etwas feucht ...



wer fährt denn schon auf trails


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Habe mich dann so gegen halb drei heute auch endlich vom Sofa aufgerafft. Auf dem Feldberg sind mir dann noch allerhand seltsame Typen begegnet.



hab auch so einen gesehn...der hat sich doch glatt mal mein bike ausgeliehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2009)

Guten Abend Zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und Wahltho, wenn Du die dir angelastete 888 mal fahren willst! Demnächst in Sabines Bike.  Ich habe diese  eben bei Alex bestellt



 Werde ich drauf zurückkommen 



Hopi schrieb:


> Ach ja Neuss war geil,  beim Boarden baucht man ja nicht die Hände





ratte schrieb:


> Genau so lange nicht, bis man zu Fall gebracht wurde...



Ah ja  

Mein Erst- und Einziggeborener (zumindest soweit mir bekannt  ) ist auch heil aus der Schneefrische zurückgekehrt 

Er hatte viel Spass beim Boarden, das Gesässpolster hat ihm sehr gute Dienste geleistet und er bedankt sich nochmal vielmals beim edlen Verleiher Hopi   

Die geliehenen Sachen gibt es dann bei nächster Gelegenheit zurück


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2009)

war geil heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2009)

Freut mich, dass Ihr auch eine schöne Tour gefahren seid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2009)

Ich merk' echt das frühe Aufstehen, ich glaub' ich bin bald in der Heia - Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2009)

Es freut mich wenn dein Sohn Spaß hatte  Und  jetzt braucht ihr ein Board  Ich kann nur ein Twin tip empfehlen  seeeehhhhhrrrr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. April 2009)

Neulich in Lenzhahn ...


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2009)

und gleich wieder moin am kurzen montag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

Moin, moin 

 Kurzer Montag? - Ich hoffe doch, dass auch dieser Montag wie gewohnt 24h hat


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> Kurzer Montag? - Ich hoffe doch, dass auch dieser Montag wie gewohnt 24h hat



das hoffe ich doch auch ...
kurz war auf die zeit bezogen, die ich meinem sponsor heute widme. die restlichen stunden des kurzen montags gehen dann für die chefin drauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war bei dem herrlichen Wetter ein echter Genuss


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

Morsche Taunus 

Heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war bei dem herrlichen Wetter ein echter Genuss



werde das morgen auch mehr geniessen können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

Nachher geht es wieder ab in den Hochtaunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. April 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Neulich in Lenzhahn ...


Die Tulpe ist geil. Die in groß über meiner Couch......




wahltho schrieb:


> Nachher geht es wieder ab in den Hochtaunus


Vllt. rock ich heute auch nochmal Trails.


----------



## judyclt (20. April 2009)

Servus,
wurde hier schonmal jemand tagsüber fürs Fahren ohne Licht bestraft? Ich sollte gerade 10 Euro in einer Verkehrskontrolle zahlen, weil ich kein Licht dabei habe. Da hilft auch nix mit Rad unter 11kg. Unglaublich, was die Polizei hier in Frankfurt einen Blödsinn verzapft.


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

Da hatten die aber langeweile  ist aber leider so, normal müssten wir alle Katzenaugen (Pedal,Speichen) Dynamobeleuchtung usw. haben.

Nur die RR Jungs dürfen ohne fahren.


----------



## judyclt (20. April 2009)

> Nur die RR Jungs dürfen ohne fahren



Warum? Wo steht das im Gesetz?


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

Diese 11 kg Regel bezieht sich auf Rennräder als Sportgerät. Der Gesetzgeber ist nicht so schnell und scheint nicht mitbekommen zu haben das MTBs auch Sportgeräte sind


----------



## Maggo (20. April 2009)

soweit ich weiß wurde dann mal überlegt mountainbikes unter 13kilo mit aufzunehmen  und mit illegaler beleuchtung zu fahren ist auch teurer als ohne.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Warum? Wo steht das im Gesetz?



In der Straßenverkehrs-Zusatzordnung (StVZO). Wenigstens beim Erschaffen bürokratischer Wortungetüme sind wir nach wie vor international führend.


----------



## wondermike (20. April 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß wurde dann mal überlegt mountainbikes unter 13kilo mit aufzunehmen  und mit illegaler beleuchtung zu fahren ist auch teurer als ohne.....



Das Letzte was ich gehört habe ist, dass man an einer europäischen Regelung arbeitet. Kann sich also nur noch um Jahrzehnte handeln. So bescheuert die ganze Sache auch ist, man sollte die 10 Öre einfach zahlen. Wenn die Jungs in grün (oder blau) einem nämlich richtig böse wollen, können Sie einen auch mit fest montiertem Dynamo, Schutzblechen und Katzenaugen auf dem Revier antanzen lassen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Warum? Wo steht das im Gesetz?



Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung (StVZO)
    	Werbung:


B. Fahrzeuge

III. Bau- und Betriebsvorschriften

§67 Lichtechnische Einrichtungen an Fahrrädern

 (1) Fahrräder müssen für den Betrieb des Scheinwerfers und der Schlußleuchte mit einer Lichtmaschine ausgerüstet sein, deren Nennleistung mindestens 3 W und deren Nennspannung 6 V beträgt (Fahrbeleuchtung). Für den Betrieb von Scheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte darf zusätzlich eine Batterie mit einer Nennspannung von 6 V verwendet werden (Batterie-Dauerbeleuchtung). Die beiden Betriebsarten dürfen sich gegenseitig nicht beeinflussen.

 (2) An Fahrrädern dürfen nur die vorgeschriebenen und die für zulässig erklärten lichttechnischen Einrichtungen angebracht sein. Als lichttechnische Einrichtungen gelten auch Leuchtstoffe und rückstrahlende Mittel. Die lichttechnischen Einrichtungen müssen vorschriftsmäßig und fest angebracht sowie ständig betriebsfertig sein. Lichttechnische Einrichtungen dürfen nicht verdeckt sein.

 (3) Fahrräder müssen mit einem nach vorn wirkenden Scheinwerfer für weißes Licht ausgerüstet sein. Der Lichtkegel muß mindestens so geneigt sein, daß seine Mitte in 5 m Entfernung vor dem Scheinwerfer nur halb so hoch liegt wie bei seinem Austritt aus dem Scheinwerfer. Der Scheinwerfer muß am Fahrrad so angebracht sein, daß er sich nicht unbeabsichtigt verstellen kann. Fahrräder müssen mit mindestens einem nach vorn wirkenden weißen Rückstrahler ausgerüstet sein.

 (4) Fahrräder müssen an der Rückseite mit

   1.

      einer Schlußleuchte für rotes Licht, deren niedrigster Punkt der leuchtenden Fläche sich nicht weniger als 250 mm über der Fahrbahn befindet,
   2.

      mindestens einem roten Rückstrahler, dessen höchster Punkt der leuchtenden Fläche sich nicht höher als 600 mm über der Fahrbahn befindet, und
   3.

      einem mit dem Buchstaben "Z" gekennzeichneten roten Großflächen-Rückstrahler

ausgerüstet sein. Die Schlußleuchte sowie einer der Rückstrahler dürfen in einem Gerät vereinigt sein. Beiwagen von Fahrrädern müssen mit einem Rückstrahler entsprechend Nummer 2 ausgerüstet sein.

 (5) Fahrräder dürfen an der Rückseite mit einer zusätzlichen, auch im Stand wirkenden Schlußleuchte für rotes Licht ausgerüstet sein. Diese Schlußleuchte muß unabhängig von den übrigen Beleuchtungseinrichtungen einschaltbar sein.

 (6) Fahrradpedale müssen mit nach vorn und nach hinten wirkenden gelben Rückstrahlern ausgerüstet sein; nach der Seite wirkende gelbe Rückstrahler an den Pedalen sind zulässig.

 (7) Die Längsseiten müssen nach jeder Seite mit

   1.

      mindestens zwei um 180° versetzt angebrachten, nach der Seite wirkenden gelben Speichenrückstrahlern an den Speichen des Vorderrades und des Hinterrades oder
   2.

      ringförmig zusammenhängenden retroreflektierenden weißen Streifen an den Reifen oder in den Speichen des Vorderrades und des Hinterrades

kenntlich gemacht sein. Zusätzlich zu der Mindestausrüstung mit einer der Absicherungsarten dürfen Sicherungsmittel aus der anderen Absicherungsart angebracht sein. Werden mehr als zwei Speichenrückstrahler an einem Rad angebracht, so sind sie am Radumfang gleichmäßig zu verteilen.

 (8) Zusätzliche nach der Seite wirkende gelbe rückstrahlende Mittel sind zulässig.

 (9) Der Scheinwerfer und die Schlußleuchte nach Absatz 4 dürfen nur zusammen einschaltbar sein. Eine Schaltung, die selbsttätig bei geringer Geschwindigkeit von Lichtmaschinenbetrieb auf Batteriebetrieb umschaltet (Standbeleuchtung), ist zulässig; in diesem Fall darf auch die Schlußleuchte allein leuchten.

 (10) In den Scheinwerfern und Leuchten dürfen nur die nach ihrer Bauart dafür bestimmten Glühlampen verwendet werden.

 (11) Für Rennräder, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg beträgt, gilt abweichend folgendes:

   1.

      für den Betrieb von Scheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte brauchen anstelle der Lichtmaschine nur eine oder mehrere Batterien entsprechend Absatz 1 Satz 2 mitgeführt werden;
   2.

      der Scheinwerfer und die vorgeschriebene Schlußleuchte brauchen nicht fest am Fahrrad angebracht zu sein; sie sind jedoch mitzuführen und unter den in § 17 Abs. 1 der Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung beschriebenen Verhältnissen vorschriftsmäßig am Fahrrad anzubringen und zu benutzen;
   3.

      Scheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte brauchen nicht zusammen einschaltbar zu sein;
   4.

      anstelle des Scheinwerfers nach Absatz 1 darf auch ein Scheinwerfer niedrigerer Nennspannung als 6 V und anstelle der Schlußleuchte nach Absatz 4 Nr. 1 darf auch eine Schlußleuchte nach Absatz 5 mitgeführt werden.

 (12) Rennräder sind für die Dauer der Teilnahme an Rennen von den Vorschriften der Absätze 1 bis 11 befreit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

So, ich mach mich dann mal's 17kg-Bike ohne Beleuchtung


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach mich dann mal's 17kg-Bike ohne Beleuchtung



so lange du im wald bleibst, sicher null problemo 

also rauf aufs autodach, zum fuße des staufen gefahren, und dann ab aufs bike. dann fährt a. die karre nach eppstein, wo du wieder das bike aufs dach packen kannst, um am fuße des rossert nach geglücktem transfer wieder loszubiken ... 

da fällt mir auf : wir brauchen unbedingt mehr brücken, um die straßen zu meiden. welche partei nimmt sich diesem problem an


----------



## caroka (20. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach mich dann mal's 17kg-Bike ohne Beleuchtung



Mit Beleuchtung wäre das ja auch viel zu schwer.


----------



## wondermike (20. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach mich dann mal's 17kg-Bike ohne Beleuchtung



Du elender Straßenverkehrszusatzordnungsverletzer, Du! Höchste Zeit, dass solchen Leuten endlich das Handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## judyclt (20. April 2009)

Was ist denn dann mit den ganzen Rennrad-Trainingsgruppen auf den Straßen? Die haben doch nicht jeder einen Rucksack mit Lichtern dabei?


----------



## wondermike (20. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann mit den ganzen Rennrad-Trainingsgruppen auf den Straßen? Die haben doch nicht jeder einen Rucksack mit Lichtern dabei?



Natürlich nicht. Außerdem hat die Trachtengruppe normalerweise auch besseres zu tun. Aber ab und zu müssen die halt auch mal sowas machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

Ich bin seit 1994 regelmässig, will sagen fast täglich, mit dem Bike in FFM, Höchst, etc. unterwegs und ich bin all den Jahren noch nie kontrolliert worden. Normalerweise hat die Polizei in FFM nämlich besseres zu tun. Ich gehe also von einer Ausnahme aus und vllt. ist den freundlichen Ordnungshütern ja auch noch irgendwas anderes verquergekommen 

Also ruhig Blut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Mit Beleuchtung wäre das ja auch viel zu schwer.



Pah! - Im Winter habe ich immer Beleuchtung dabei 

... dafür dann aber nicht Zulässige


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

du meinst wohl du hast Flutlicht dabei  


AmPoPo nächsten Winter werde ich auch mal hochrüsten und mir eine Betty anschaffen ..... oder ne Betty die anschafft  nenene lieber eine Betty fürs Bike damit ich dann auch mal sagen kann: "Es werde Licht!"


----------



## caroka (20. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 1994 regelmässig, will sagen fast täglich, mit dem Bike in FFM, Höchst, etc. unterwegs und ich bin all den Jahren noch nie kontrolliert worden. Normalerweise hat die Polizei in FFM nämlich besseres zu tun. Ich gehe also von einer Ausnahme aus und vllt. ist den freundlichen Ordnungshütern ja auch noch irgendwas anderes verquergekommen
> .....


Schleimer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo nächsten Winter werde ich auch mal hochrüsten und mir eine Betty anschaffen ..... oder ne Betty die anschafft



Oder 'ne Betty, die anschafft, damit Du Dir 'ne Betty anschaffen kannst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Schleimer



Wieso Schleimer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

Die Runde im Hochtaunus war übrigens sehr schön 

Als ich den Fuxi passiert habe, habe ich dort noch den Sipaq getroffen, besser gesagt er hat mich getroffen, weil ich ihn zunächst nicht erkannt habe


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

Der Sommer wird gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

@Mzaskar: w/e geht doch klar, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. April 2009)

immer diese bergvölker...


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

Jau geht klar<stop> irgendwann am NM <stop> gebe dir bescheid<stop>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

Roger that <stop> Werden uns schonmal was überlegen <stop>


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Runde im Hochtaunus war übrigens sehr schön
> 
> Als ich den Fuxi passiert habe, habe ich dort noch den Sipaq getroffen, besser gesagt er hat mich getroffen, weil ich ihn zunächst nicht erkannt habe


Jo, danke fürs mitnehmen, Reichenbachtrail erläutern und dafür, dass Du nicht so schnell den Berg hochgeschossen bist und ich somit aufholen konnte


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

etwas trailiges am Sonntag <stop> aber muss danach noch 4 stunden autofahren können <stop> Fuchstanz K&K  <stop>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

Bin platt <stop> Gute Nacht  <stop>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

GN8 <stop>

schallallallllllaaaaaaa jupppiiiiduuuuuuuu schiwahwaaaahhhhhh


----------



## wondermike (20. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> GN8 <stop>
> 
> schallallallllllaaaaaaa jupppiiiiduuuuuuuu schiwahwaaaahhhhhh



Und wenn Du am Wochenende kommst, bring uns was von dem Zeug mit, das Du heute Abend wieder eingeworfen hast...


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

Nennt sich ......

schönes Wochenende, Schneider Weisse, Böög und Counting Crows 

oder so


----------



## caroka (20. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und wenn Du am Wochenende kommst, bring uns was von dem Zeug mit, das Du heute Abend wieder eingeworfen hast...


Oder so...... diese braunen Tafeln......diese süßen. 
Ist nur ein Spass. Ich hab meinen Lieferanten


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

ach die  die sind ja Grundausstattung 



> Ist nur ein Spass. Ich hab meinen Lieferanten



Du achtest also auf deine Linie  Hast du doch gar nicht nötig


----------



## caroka (20. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ........
> Du achtest also auf deine Linie  Hast du doch gar nicht nötig


Ja, weil ich drauf achte.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

ich sach mal gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

... und ich Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2009)

Ei Gudde wie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Wie schon, gut natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. April 2009)

moin

noch auf ein paar wärmende strahlen des großen gelben planeten warten und dann ab dafür richtung ffm ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

die ersten km schon runter, weitere zur Schule folgen dann gleich 

I like sunshine in the morning


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Tulpe ist geil. Die in groß über meiner Couch......



falls wirklich interesse besteht  klick mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Mein Filius hatte sich heute Morgen um 05:30 Uhr mit einem Freund zum Joggen verabredet


----------



## wondermike (21. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Filius hatte sich heute Morgen um 05:30 Uhr mit einem Freund zum Joggen verabredet



Au weia. Da würde ich mir aber Sorgen machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Nicht wirklich  - Wie der Vater, so der Sohn


----------



## wondermike (21. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich  - Wie der Vater, so der Sohn



Da würde ich mir dann aber erst recht Sorgen machen.


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2009)

ach, was ist das herrlich im sonnenschein zur a*****


----------



## Alberto68 (21. April 2009)

Morgen...

warum hat mir keiner gesagt das es morgen um 7:00 noch saukalt draussen ist.... da verkühlt man sich ja im Schritt...
aber von Kastel nach Eltville war dann ein Traum mit 28er Schnitt 

Beim Umziehen auf der Arbeit festgestellt das ich kein Shirt dabei hatte...Super.... aber so kommt man spontan mal zu einem neuen shirt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> warum hat mir keiner gesagt das es morgen um 7:00 noch saukalt draussen ist....



Der Wetterbericht hat es Dir gestern mindestens jede Stunde gesagt


----------



## Alberto68 (21. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht hat es Dir gestern mindestens jede Stunde gesagt



boah der wetterbericht spricht mir dir ?  krasss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Total konkret krasss


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2009)

heut morgen um 7uhr aufm Heimweg wars bei 3°C sau kalt  dafür war das Wetter dann um 9uhr auf dem Weg zur Schule bei 10°C schon ganz ok und heut mittag auf dem Heimweg übern Kaisertempel bei 21°C super 
Platt bin ich trotzdem  58,5km mit 950hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...58,5km mit 950hm



Na endlich mal eine einigermassen vernünftige Trainingseinheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

So, ich mache mich dann auch bald mal auf in den Hochtaunus


----------



## judyclt (21. April 2009)

Achtung, die Cops sind wieder im Einsatz und kontrollieren wie gestern Fahrräder. Momentan stehen sie auf der Bockenheimer Warte und am Industriehof in Frankfurt. Nachdem ich gestern schon angehalten wurde hatte ich heute keinen Bock mehr auf die Jungs. Mein Tip: Einfach Gas geben und weiterradeln, die kommen eh nicht hinterher.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2009)

noch drei Bildchen von heute, in Knipsreihenfolge


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na endlich mal eine einigermassen vernünftige Trainingseinheit



fand den Sonntag auch ok  gestern gabs gemütliche 20km um die Beine zu lockern  morgen ist Bergbezwingung geplant und Donnerstag dann Pause


----------



## wondermike (21. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Achtung, die Cops sind wieder im Einsatz und kontrollieren wie gestern Fahrräder. Momentan stehen sie auf der Bockenheimer Warte und am Industriehof in Frankfurt. Nachdem ich gestern schon angehalten wurde hatte ich heute keinen Bock mehr auf die Jungs. Mein Tip: Einfach Gas geben und weiterradeln, die kommen eh nicht hinterher.



Super Idee. Was meinst Du, wie schnell die Dich am Wickel haben. 

Dann wird's richtig teuer.


----------



## judyclt (21. April 2009)

I wo.
Geil ist auch, dass jetzt auf den Infotafeln für Autofahrer an den Ortseingängen - wie z.B. der A648 - auf die Fahrradkontrollen hingewiesen wird. Was solls, fahr ich jetzt halt auch mit dem Auto und stink die Stadt weiter zu. Hab ja einen TDI mit grüner Plakette ohne DPF.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Achtung, die Cops sind wieder im Einsatz und kontrollieren wie gestern Fahrräder. Momentan stehen sie auf der Bockenheimer Warte und am Industriehof in Frankfurt.



Wo genau standen sie denn am Industriehof?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

War eine goile, trailige Runde: Öhlmühlweg, nfh, Esels(h)eck, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, X-Trail bis Windeck, trailig runter zum Fuxi, Haus-Trail, rüber um Öhlmühlweg, wieder hoch zum Eichkopf, Eichkopf-Trail, rüber zum Atzelberg, trailig um Eppenhain, Rossert, Rossert-Trail, XT-Trail 

Insgesamt knapp 30km und wohl so ca. 850 hm.


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2009)

ich willlllllll wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Filius hatte sich heute Morgen um 05:30 Uhr mit einem Freund zum Joggen verabredet


In meiner Jugend ist man da nachts mit der Freundin auf den Friedhof. 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> falls wirklich interesse besteht  klick mich


Du servierst einem immer alles auf dem Tablett  
Es gibt noch einen im 1. Plauschfred. Ich glaube Seite 586? .......die Kurbelgarnitur. Die brauche ich bald wieder. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir dann aber erst recht Sorgen machen.






Hopi schrieb:


> ich willlllllll wieder fahren


Ich würde jetzt auch wahnsinnig werden, wenn ich nicht fahren könnte.


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt auch wahnsinnig werden, wenn ich nicht fahren könnte.



Na ja, 2 mal werde ich noch wach, hopla dann ist Schnippeltag


----------



## caroka (21. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na ja, 2 mal werde ich noch wach, hopla dann ist Schnippeltag



 Och, nee.......
Kannst Dir denken was ich Dir wünsche....... und dann schnell wieder gute Besserung.


----------



## caroka (21. April 2009)

Sagt mal, gibt es mehrere Abfahrten an der weißen Mauer? 
Da gibt es doch keine Spitzkehren. Das sind doch nur verblockte Kurven.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> In meiner Jugend ist man da nachts mit der Freundin auf den Friedhof.



Keine Sorge Caro, da kommst Du schon auch wieder hin...

... Du weisst doch, was die Würmer tun, wenn Du am Friedhof vorbeifährst  

... und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Da ist es mir wesentlich lieber, wenn mein Filius joggen geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch keine Spitzkehren. Das sind doch nur verblockte Kurven.



Richtige Spitzkehren sind es nicht, da hast Du recht


----------



## x-rossi (21. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> War eine goile, trailige Runde: Öhlmühlweg, nfh, Esels(h)eck, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, X-Trail bis Windeck, trailig runter zum Fuxi, Haus-Trail, rüber um Öhlmühlweg, wieder hoch zum Eichkopf, Eichkopf-Trail, rüber zum Atzelberg, trailig um Eppenhain, Rossert, Rossert-Trail, XT-Trail
> 
> Insgesamt knapp 30km und wohl so ca. 850 hm.


gibts davon eine gps-datei?


----------



## caroka (21. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Richtige Spitzkehren sind es nicht, da hast Du recht


Dachte schon Ihr zeigt mir nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> In meiner Jugend ist man da nachts mit der Freundin auf den Friedhof.
> 
> was??
> 
> ...



du meinst die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. April 2009)

@Crazy

Wie groß (das Bild )?
Nicht das ich hier falsch verstanden werde. Man muss ja immer aufpassen bei so vielen Kerlen.


Die meinte ich.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (21. April 2009)

tach leute!
mal ne frage zum ixs rookies cup in winterberg:
ich hab mich dafür eingetragen und jetzt gelesen das man ab 11 daran teilnehmen darf^^ jetzt komm ich mir en bisschen ******* vor weil ich bis dahin 16 bin...
meint ihr das das klar geht oder doch lieber den "richtigen" ixs fahren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Dachte schon Ihr zeigt mir nur die Hälfte.



Wenn dann natürlich nur die bessere Hälfte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du meinst die?



WOW - Die haben ja einen neuen I-net-Auftritt, anscheinend ewig nix mehr da bestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> gibts davon eine gps-datei?



Von der Tour habe ich glaube ich keine, aber ich kann, mal versuchen daran zu denken, mal wieder das GPS mitzuschleppen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> @Crazy
> 
> Wie groß (das Bild )?
> Nicht das ich hier falsch verstanden werde. Man muss ja immer aufpassen bei so vielen Kerlen.
> ...



das ist nix für hier 

(3263x2448 pixel und 1,41MB)

leider ein bisschen unscharf, aber bei dem Motiv geht das noch ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Ich bin müde - Gute Nacht


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (21. April 2009)

danke für die antwort jungs


----------



## x-rossi (21. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Von der Tour habe ich glaube ich keine, aber ich kann, mal versuchen daran zu denken, mal wieder das GPS mitzuschleppen


das wäre fein 

oder aber es ergibt sich einmal die möglichkeit eines AWBs. bin schon länger am mitlesen bei euch, aber leider noch nicht so fit wie ihr.


----------



## ratte (21. April 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> danke für die antwort jungs


13 Minuten Geduld.  

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten hier diese Zeit zwecks Internetrecherche mindestens benötigen würden, um überhaupt den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Klassen herauszufinden, da sie nie eine Gedanken an eine Teilnahme verschwendet haben. 
Warum fragst Du nicht im entsprechenden Forum?


----------



## wondermike (21. April 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> danke für die antwort jungs



Keiner hier hat irgend eine Ahnung, wovon Du hier redest. Von daher ist das hier vielleicht nicht ganz der richtige Ort für Deine Frage.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (21. April 2009)

danke man


----------



## caroka (21. April 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> danke für die antwort jungs



Ich kann Dir nix dazu sagen.  zufrieden


----------



## judyclt (21. April 2009)

> Wo genau standen sie denn am Industriehof?



Vor der Aral-Tanke


----------



## caroka (21. April 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das ist nix für hier
> 
> (3263x2448 pixel und 1,41MB)
> 
> leider ein bisschen unscharf, aber bei dem Motiv geht das noch ok



Müßte ich mir anschauen.


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> danke für die antwort jungs



Entspann dich einfach, die wenigsten Leute hier fahren  FR/DH. Wenn Du im DH Forum schaust gibt es Threads zum IXS Cup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Vor der Aral-Tanke



Sehr interessant 

Und um welche Uhrzeit war das etwa?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2009)

So, die Sonne hat sich vor knapp 3h geneigt, also gehe ich auch mal schalfen


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2009)

ihr habt bis 23.00 uhr hell 
mittsommer in lenzhahn oder was 

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2009)

so, ich bin drin  im Bett  GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Erster - Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (22. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so, ich bin drin  im Bett  GN8



Kann das sein, dass das y vergessen wurde. 

Moin moin 
So und jetzt Kaffee.


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2009)

moin

schon wieder ein "frei"-tag


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben 

.... welches y  ich mach doch so etwas nicht


----------



## caroka (22. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr lieben
> 
> .... welches y  ich mach doch so etwas nicht



brav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Brav ist langweilig


----------



## caroka (22. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Brav ist langweilig



Ich wollte ihn ja auch ärgern. Er kann mir es ja am WE zurückzahlen. 

Hab gerade gemerkt das man sich auch Kaffee in eine Tasse machen muss und nicht nur heißes Wasser.  Gestern habe ich den Herd angelassen.  Hab es erst gemerkt als das Wasser verkocht war und es so komisch roch.  Das macht der Frühling.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

Muss ich mir etwa Sorgen machen 

Eigentlich ist es doch bei den Männer so, dass im Frühling das Gehirn in tiefere Regionen abdriftet


----------



## caroka (22. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss ich mir etwa Sorgen machen
> 
> Eigentlich ist es doch bei den Männer so, dass im Frühling das Gehirn in tiefere Regionen abdriftet



Auch Frauen habe tiefere Regionen.  
Aber bei mir war das natürlich was gaaaaanz anderes.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

soso tiefere Regionen


----------



## caroka (22. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soso tiefere Regionen



Ahhh, Du hast mich verstanden. 

Wir sollten Den Fred hier für die Ewigkeit archivieren. Mann versteht Frau. 

Unglaublich......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Deep and deeper and deeper...


----------



## caroka (22. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deep and deeper and deeper...



Ich dachte Du wärst schon unterwegs oder bist Du wieder mit dem vierrädrigen unterwegs.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

ich mach dann mal los, mein Sponsor möchte mich sehen 

Allen einen schönen Tag und viel Spass beim täglichen allerlei


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2009)

ja ja, mal wieder alles auf den armen frühling schieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du wärst schon unterwegs oder bist Du wieder mit dem vierrädrigen unterwegs.



 Vierrädrig - Werde heute Abend wieder noch 'ne Runde imi Hochtaunus abrocken


----------



## caroka (22. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja, mal wieder alles auf den armen frühling schieben



Der kann sich wenigstens nicht wehren. 

...........und ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

@Wondermike: Du denkst doch auch noch an Samstag Abend und an Sonntag?


----------



## wondermike (22. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Wondermike: Du denkst doch auch noch an Samstag Abend und an Sonntag?



Unentwegt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Na prima


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

Muss ich eigentlich den Smoking mitbringen oder reicht casual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Ich würde sagen: Hauptsache, Du hast was an


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

Ok, Leopardentanga, Tennissocken und braune Slipper


----------



## wondermike (22. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok, Leopardentanga, Tennissocken und braune Slipper



Gut, dass Du's sagst. Sonst hätte ich glatt die Kamera vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Das erinnert mich an eine uralte Geschichte, wo wir mit ein paar Kollegen/-innen Abends an den Langener Badesee wollten, ein Kollege sich von einem anderen eine Badehose ausleihen musste und wir ihm zunächst einen güldenen Stringtanga angedreht haben, mit der Begründung es sei die einzig verfügbare Ersatzbadehose


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

seit wann braucht es am langener waldsee badehosen in der nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Das war vor ca. 19 Jahren und zwar nicht nachts, sondern am frühen Abend direkt nach der Arbeit unter der Woche und leider wollten einige der Kollegen und Kolleginnen (  ) nicht den FKK-Bereich aufsuchen


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

ok, verstehe na dann


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2009)

he, zurück an die arbeit! krise aufhalten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Vllt. wäre es besser, wenn mehr Leute plauschen, anstatt arbeiten würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2009)

in bestimmten betätigungsfeldern mit sicherheit...

ich werde leider von diversen betriebsvereinbarungen gebremst und darf erst nächste dienstag wieder arbeiten. 
schlimm! aber ich steh das durch!


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2009)

so jetzt schnell zum kaltbiermann und an den beach. damit sich die gelbe sau endlich zeigt und nicht faul hinter wolken rumhängt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Bis Dienstag nicht Arbeiten dürfen 

Mein Beileid 

Aber Du wirst es verkraften - da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> he, zurück an die arbeit! krise aufhalten!



besser ist freizeit. da gibt man die kohle aus, die man nicht hat. so wie ich grade bei hibike.
beim arbeiten kurbel ich selten die wirtschaft an


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2009)

Ei gude wie! 

Frisch ausm Hochtaunus 

Bachtrail-quer zum Fuxi-Alde-neuen Felsentrail runter  -Feldi-xTrail-rote Kreuz Trail-NFH-Eichkopf-Atzelberg-Atzeltrail-heim  45km 1150hm
Auf dem Alden stand noch eine gut erhaltene Osterglocke  



morgen mach ich (vielleicht) mal ne Pause  Wetter war leider nicht so sonnig wie ich hoffte, vor allem auf dem Feldi wars windig und frisch 


obendrein noch einen Plattfuss zu flicken gehabt 
Und dann kam auch noch eine Renterarmee mit Bussen an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Heute bin ich nicht mehr in den Hochtaunus gekommen und anstattdessen meine Short-but-Very-Heavy-Staufenrunde gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2009)

ich wäre heute auch gerne gefahren...seufz...


----------



## caroka (22. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok, Leopardentanga, Tennissocken und braune Slipper


Wie sexy, Du kannst auch bei mir übernachten.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

sososo


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt .... Heimweg mit 16km und 570 hm 

Aber einen schönen Geheimtrail gefunden, hätte ja fast den Thomas angerufen wegen der Säge  aber so war es auch schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

... ich musste auf der Schwarzen Sau mal wieder ein kleines Trail-Cleaning einlegen, da war ein alter Baum umgestürzt


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. April 2009)

für mich gehts morgen wieder mim rad zur schule...aber morgen mit ein paar umwegen über trails


----------



## judyclt (22. April 2009)

War wirklich windig und kalt heute auf dem Feldberg. Nix zum Pause machen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> War wirklich windig und kalt heute auf dem Feldberg. Nix zum Pause machen.



heute morgen wars kalt...
mit ner kurzen radhose um 7 uhr...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> War wirklich windig und kalt heute auf dem Feldberg. Nix zum Pause machen.



Da stimme ich zu...
wann warst du denn oben? Ich saß von 14:50 bis 15:20 oben bei den Felsen (umziehn, essen, trinken, Schlauch wechseln)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2009)

ich geh schlafen, gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2009)

Ich sage auch GN8


----------



## caroka (22. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> War wirklich windig und kalt heute auf dem Feldberg. Nix zum Pause machen.


Wer will denn Pause machen.....tse, tse, tse


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

moin

heute mal ruhetag ... abgesehen vom recht frischen weg zum sponsor ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Plauscher's alles frisch im Norden 

viel Spass euch allen bei allemwas ihr tut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

... haben wir


----------



## judyclt (23. April 2009)

> wann warst du denn oben? Ich saß von 14:50 bis 15:20 oben bei den Felsen (umziehn, essen, trinken, Schlauch wechseln)



Brr ne, 30 Minuten sitzen konnte ich da nicht. Ich war gegen 16.45Uhr mit einem Freund oben. Über Sandplacken zum Fuchstanz wars noch kalt. Weiter unten beim Viktoriatrail passten Shorts und Shirts und kurz wieder bestens bezüglich der Temperatur.
Trotzdem ist es momentan top: Trocken, angenehme Luft, insgesamt betrachtet nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt, keine großen Touristenströme mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

@judyclt: Um welche Uhrzeit haben die denn vorgestern an der Araltanke kontrolliert?


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @judyclt: Um welche Uhrzeit haben die denn vorgestern an der Araltanke kontrolliert?



wie, jetzt auch schon bei uns 
hab ich wohl überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie, jetzt auch schon bei uns
> hab ich wohl überlesen



so, nochmal schnell nachgelesen ...

natürlich nicht bei uns im schönen kelkheim an der aral, sondern im dunklen ffm bei den bösen buben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> natürlich nicht bei uns im schönen kelkheim an der aral, sondern im dunklen ffm bei den bösen buben



Naja, die einzigen Male, wo ich in den vergangenen fast 20 Jahren bisher mit der Polizei Ärger auf dem Bike hatte, waren nicht in FFM, sondern bei uns im Vortaunus. Mangels der fehlenden bösen Buben, haben die Ordnungshüter bei uns anscheinend einfach mehr Zeit


----------



## judyclt (23. April 2009)

> @judyclt: Um welche Uhrzeit haben die denn vorgestern an der Araltanke kontrolliert?



Müsste gegen 14.45 Uhr gewesen sein. Halt dann, wenn die sich da schön in die Sonne stellen können und Beleuchtung am Bike besonders selten mitgeführt wird, damit sie richtig abkassieren können.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

... die stellen sich anscheinen auch an die Stellen, die von Studenten am häufigsten frequentiert werden


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

immer auf die arme Bildungselite und dann darüber meckern, dass die Studenten immer länger studieren .....  


Aber halt 14:45 da sitzen die Studenten doch gerade erst beim Frühstück


----------



## judyclt (23. April 2009)

Länger studieren? Da hat wohl einer Bologna verpasst .

In Frankfurt fahren gar nicht so viele Studenten mit dem Bike. Die quetschen sich lieber in die muffenden Busse und Bahnen. Naja, wers braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Die quetschen sich lieber in die muffenden Busse und Bahnen. Naja, wers braucht...



ist ja schließlich auch billiger als ohne licht am bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> In Frankfurt fahren gar nicht so viele Studenten mit dem Bike. Die quetschen sich lieber in die muffenden Busse und Bahnen. Naja, wers braucht...



 Das ist die verweichlichte, degenerierte Jugend von heute, geht ja schon in der Schule los, von den Schülern fährt ja heute auch kaum noch jemand mit dem Rad zur Schule, die fahren Bus oder werden von Mami oder Papi kutschiert


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... von den Schülern fährt ja heute auch kaum noch jemand mit dem Rad zur Schule, die fahren Bus oder werden von Mami oder Papi kutschiert



und deshalb muß dein filius für alle weicheier dran glauben und wird bei wind und wetter frühmorgens aufs bike gescheucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und deshalb muß dein filius für alle weicheier dran glauben und wird bei wind und wetter frühmorgens aufs bike gescheucht



 Genau! 

... mal ausnahmsweise Spass beiseite: Er fährt selbst gerne mit dem Bike zur Schule, weil er damit einfach schneller und flexibler ist, als mit dem Bus


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Er fährt selbst gerne mit dem Bike zur Schule, weil er damit einfach schneller und flexibler ist, als mit dem Bus



mal schauen, ob er das dann auch noch macht, wenn er motorisiert mobil unterwegs ist.

bei mir war das radfahren zur schule schlagartig mit dem schein klasse 3 vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mal schauen, ob er das dann auch noch macht, wenn er motorisiert mobil unterwegs ist.



Da bin ich dann allerdings auch gespannt drauf und eher skeptisch, denn die Argumente schneller und flexibler ziehen beim vierrädrigen Gefährt auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Mein Kollege Stefan hat letztens im Bekanntenkreis einem Gespräch zwischen Vater und Tochter gelauscht:

Tochter: Papa, eigentlich bin ich ja jetzt alt genug, um den Führerschein machen zu können.
Vater: Du vllt. schon, unser Auto aber nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. April 2009)

Ei gude wie!



wahltho schrieb:


> Da bin ich dann allerdings auch gespannt drauf und eher skeptisch, denn die Argumente schneller und flexibler ziehen beim vierrädrigen Gefährt auch



Parkplatz suchen entfällt beim Radl  

bei mir ist es eher die Strecke die das fahren mit dem Bike so selten macht 


An dieser Stelle will ich auch nochmal erwähnen das mal wieder das Freilauflager meiner Ringlé Nabe hin ist  irgendwas mache ich wohl falsch 
Hab den Freilaufkörper schonmal angeschaut, man könnte ohne weiteres die Lagerbohrung etwas ausdrehen und ein größeres Lager einbauen, das müsste dann halten  aber erst frag ich mal wies mit Kulanz aussieht, ist ja leider schon älter als 2 Jahre  wenn man allerding den Zeitraum zwischen dem letzen Lagerschaden am Freilauf rechnet sind es noch keine 2 Jahre  mal schauen was sie dazu meinen...  und was mit meiner Lyrik ist würde mich auch interessieren 
Ich hoffe bis nach der Prüfung habe ich den Kram wieder bei mir und voll einsatzbereit, dann will ich biken (nicht das ich nicht seit Sonntag 9:30h aufm Bike gewesen wäre  )


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. April 2009)

moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

@Iggi: Ich warte noch auf 'ne Antwort auf meine PN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. April 2009)

uuuups


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

N'abend 

Ich bin noch meine Staufen-Judenkopf-Rossert-Fischbacherkopf-Runde gefahren und habe am Ende noch einen Schlenker über Friedhofs-Trail und Bahn-Trail gemacht...

... herrliches Wetter, angenehm kühl, goile Trails in trockenem Zustand - Einfach Super  

Und die Säge hat wieder gerockt und den Friedhofs-Trail gereinigt


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und die Säge hat wieder gerockt und den Friedhofs-Trail gereinigt





der fürst duldet keine konkurrenz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

... jetzt sollten wir aber wirklich bald mit vereinten Kräften und meiner neuen Handkettensäge, das dicke Ding auf der Schwarzen Sau angehen


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

können wir gerne ab nächsten do mal anpeilen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Das wird bestimmt lustig, da muss man sich nämlich genau überlegen, wie man das angeht, insb. ohne Gefahr zu laufen, von dem Oschi plattgemacht zu werden


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

Hoi zäme  ich geh mal ins Nest  GN8


PS: Ist das eigentlichein gutes Angebot?? Kenne mich mit dem ganzen neumodigen Kram nicht aus  ist für HT


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Ich sage auch GN8


----------



## ratte (23. April 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen von etwas weiter südlich am Odenwald.
Mist, wenn ich's Rad dabei hätte, hätte ich die halbe Strecke nach Beerfelden schon hinter mir. 

Andererseits muss am Wochenende wohl jemand gepflegt werden.
Hopi hat die OP überlebt, hatte anschließend wohl noch mal kurz eine Ausfallerscheinung, aber das könnte man ja jetzt schon als Gewohnheit bezeichen und er tat sich vorhin aber schon am Abendessen gütlich. Er meckerte über seine Stützstrümpfe, das sexy OP-Hemdchen und die umwerfende Unterhose.
Weiteres wird er hoffentlich morgen erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Richte Hopi mal Grüsse + Genesungsswünsche von A. und mir aus


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> HOPI
> 
> .....
> 
> lich morgen erfahren.




wo ist er den im KH, kannman ihn mal besuchen? auch von mir grüße und beste wünsche!


----------



## wondermike (23. April 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Hopi hat die OP überlebt, hatte anschließend wohl noch mal kurz eine Ausfallerscheinung, aber das könnte man ja jetzt schon als Gewohnheit bezeichen ...



Ausfallerscheinungen sind in unserem Alter normal. 

Von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## caroka (23. April 2009)

Von mir auch


----------



## Meister Alex (24. April 2009)

Alles Gute weiterhin auch von mir.
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Alles Gute weiterhin auch von mir.
> Gruß Meister Alex



des heißt "moin" um diese zeit 

natürlich auch alles gute von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo ist er den im KH, kannman ihn mal besuchen? auch von mir grüße und beste wünsche!



M.W. nach hat er sich in Höchst operieren lassen.


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2009)

Morsche

Beste Wünsche an Hopi  und das mit denStützstrümpfen und der sexy Wäsche bitte im bild festhalten 

achja: was ich noch vergessen habe:
PS: Ist das eigentlichein gutes Angebot?? Kenne mich mit dem ganzen neumodigen Kram nicht aus  ist für HT

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29069


----------



## caroka (24. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

ein unvergleichlich schönes WE steht mir bevor!


----------



## caroka (24. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ........
> 
> achja: was ich noch vergessen habe:
> PS: Ist das eigentlichein gutes Angebot?? Kenne mich mit dem ganzen neumodigen Kram nicht aus  ist für HT
> ...



Ob die gut ist weiß ich nicht, da gibt es hier kompetentere Meinungsgeber diesbezüglich. Ich kann dir nur raten sie richtig rum einzubauen.


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2009)

Etwa weil ich nach Frankfurt komme


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2009)

@zaskar...die weinprobe ist am samstag


----------



## caroka (24. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Etwa weil ich nach Frankfurt komme


Jaja, die Schweizer..........
Du wirst das Sahnehäubchen  und Sonntag geh' n wir auf die Rolle.....äh auf' s Bike.


----------



## caroka (24. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @zaskar...die weinprobe ist am samstag



Aber nicht zu viel probieren er will Sonntag noch radeln. Nur das Du klar siehst. Wir wollen den auch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. April 2009)

Moin Moin! 

gleich geht es zweirädrig richtung Lern*anstalt*  und wenn ich wieder heimkomme ruft hoffentlich jemand zurück der mir meinen Freilauf auf Kulanz tauscht 


Beste Genesungswünsche auch von mir an Hopi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Beste Wünsche an Hopi  und das mit denStützstrümpfen und der sexy Wäsche bitte im bild festhalten
> 
> ...




Bisher nix schlechtes gehört und der Preis ist auch ok  hier gibts ein Federung & co unterforum, da findest du sicher noch mehr Meinungen


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

wer kommt morgen zum hibike testival ?

werd dort irgendwann spätvormittag/mittag aufschlagen. mein rahmen hat ein paar üble risse, die sich einer von nicolai mal anschauen sollte ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @zaskar...die weinprobe ist am samstag



Nix da, diesmal ist zaskar bei uns, wir haben wichtige Dinge zu besprechen


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2009)

Wann am Samstag? und wo ist das?? vielleicht kann ich ja dort auch weinproben


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer kommt morgen zum hibike testival ?
> 
> werd dort irgendwann spätvormittag/mittag aufschlagen. mein rahmen hat ein paar üble risse, die sich einer von nicolai mal anschauen sollte ...


 

 ich dachte die gehen nicht kaputt  ich war ja fast so weit mir das als upgrade fürs nächste Jahr vorzunehmen


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich dachte die gehen nicht kaputt  ich war ja fast so weit mir das als upgrade fürs nächste Jahr vorzunehmen



die frage ist, ob nur der lack ab ist oder gar tiefer ... mal schauen was die experten vor ort sagen.

das ganze beginnt um 10.00 uhr in kronberg bei hibike und geht bis 18.00 uhr.
man kann jede menge bikes ausleihen und im taunus testen. es gibt auch geführte touren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer kommt morgen zum hibike testival ?



Ich werde nicht kommen, derzeit habe ich keinen Beschaffungsbedarf und auf das Getümmel keinen Bock


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht kommen, derzeit habe ich keinen Beschaffungsbedarf und auf das Getümmel keinen Bock



ich geh da auch nur wegen meim bike  hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

... obwohl da könnte man die Jungs von Nicolai, mit denen ich bisher immer nur telefoniert habe, vllt. mal persönlich kennelernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

ich könnte ja wetten, dass du denen durchaus bekannt bist


----------



## wondermike (24. April 2009)

Ich werd' wohl hingehen. Wenn ich einigermaßen rechtzeitig aus den Federn komme.


----------



## Hopi (24. April 2009)

Zur Entäuschung einiger, muss ich bekannt geben, dass ich es überlebt habe  
Die Bilder mit sexy Wäsche muss ich euch leider schuldig bleiben  

Jetzt warte ich noch auf das gipsen und dann hoffe ich wieder heim zu können.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

... hätte mich auch erstaunt, wenn Du das nicht überleben würdest


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hätte mich auch erstaunt, wenn Du das nicht überleben würdest



und ausserdem hat er ja auch zur not eine frau dr. daheim 
ich hab allerdings ne "echte"


----------



## Hopi (24. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ausserdem hat er ja auch zur not eine frau dr. daheim
> ich hab allerdings ne "echte"


ich habe auch eine echte  nur im falschen Fach  aber, selbst im richtigen Fach hätte es mir nix gebracht, wir haben ja keinen OP in der Wohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine echte  *nur im falschen Fach*



das meinte ich damit 

mit einem op kann ich allerdings auch nicht dienen und die fach*richtung* passt auch nicht ganz


----------



## wondermike (24. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine echte  nur im falschen Fach  aber, selbst im richtigen Fach hätte es mir nix gebracht, wir haben ja keinen OP in der Wohnung



Sie kann Dir ja was gesundes zusammenmixen. 

Wie sagt man so schön: Unkraut vergeht nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

@Hopi: Hättest Du eigentlich dann Interesse morgen Abend dazuzustossen?


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2009)

papperlapapp Operieren kann man in jeder Küche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sie kann Dir ja was gesundes zusammenmixen.



Damit er hinterher nach dem Pinkeln Löcher in den Schuhen hat


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> papperlapapp Operieren kann man in jeder Küche



das mag bei den bergebevölkernden eidgenossen ja so sein ... 

so, mach mal nen halben frei-tag. gleich geht´s richtung taunus und später wohl auch direkt hinein ins gebirge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, mach mal nen halben frei-tag. gleich geht´s richtung taunus und später wohl auch direkt hinein ins gebirge



 Viel Spass

Ich werde heute am späteren Nachmittag auch nochmal den Taunus frequentieren


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde heute am späteren Nachmittag auch nochmal den Taunus frequentieren



konkreter ? allzu spät (max. 16.00 uhr) will ich nicht los, da es dann wieder schnell deutlich frischer wird ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

Wird bei mir heute deutlich später als 16:00 Uhr, weil ich noch bis 16:30/17:00 Uhr Meetings habe


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

schade. mein beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

Danke


----------



## wondermike (24. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Hopi: Hättest Du eigentlich dann Interesse morgen Abend dazuzustossen?



Aber gaaanz vorsichtig....


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2009)

der Hopi nimmt das mit dem Stossen immer gleich wörtlich  nachher tut ihm wieder was weh 
Ob er dann im Sexy Hemdchen kommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich geh dann mal essen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und danach geht es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bis bald


----------



## Hopi (24. April 2009)

Wenn Sabine da ist, kommen wir gerne morgen rüber.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

Grillen so ab 19:30 Uhr im Lustgarten des Fürsten, Grillgut ist möglichst selber mitzubringen. Wir stellen Getränke, Brot, etc.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber gaaanz vorsichtig....



Alles rein fiktiv und stossfest


----------



## Hopi (24. April 2009)

So Hopi ist daaaaa haaaaammmmmmm 

Endlich nicht mehr PDA Surfen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. April 2009)

So, bin wieder da 
heim gings von Hofheim aus über die Hohe Schneise Richtung Staufen, vom Staufen zum Kaisertempel und dann wie gewohnt in Eppstein in den Wald und in Oberjosbach wieder raus und gleich wieder rein  nur diesem über den Nickel statt drum rum, mach 100hm extra  47km 900hm  für den Schulweg ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

Ich werde mich dann auch mal auf's Bike Richtung Hochtaunus machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

... Öhlmühlweg, nfh, Esels(h)eck, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachtal, trailig hoch zum Kleinen Feldi, Windeck, X-Trail, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, nfh-trail, Bahn-Trail 

Schön war's


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2009)

... Guten MOrgen


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2009)

hatte gestern die ehre, mal kurz mit max zu biken 

da er aber gerade mitten in einer trainingseinheit war, flog ich bei seinem nächsten intervall schnell raus. er beschleunigte nach einer extra für mich eingelegten intervall-pause  auf sein ga2-niveau, während ich schon fast ins delerium fuhr 
nach wenigen metern war der spuk für mich vorbei und ich ließ ihn richtung braubach ziehen.
zu meiner verteidigung könnte ich jetzt noch anführen, dass ich ja noch gar nicht warm gefahren war und ausserdem lieber trailig über den roten berg wollte 

aber was solls. nix als ausreden. ich bin nunmal so lahm wie ich bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte gestern die ehre, mal kurz mit max zu biken



Wer bitte ist max? 

und 

Wann fährst Du heute zu Hibike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer bitte ist max?
> 
> und
> 
> Wann fährst Du heute zu Hibike?



max, der beste racer in der umgebung (damit meine ich mind. hessen ), natürlich aus kelkheim 

hibike irgendwann nach high noon. aber noch keine ahnung, ob per bike oder per bike auf autodach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2009)

... hhmm nach High Noon wird mir wahrscheinlich zu spät und wenn, dann würde ich das mit einer Tour über den (kleinen) Feldi verbinden, um dann über Fuxi, Schwarzen Balken, Vic-Trail und Hünertberg nach Kronberg zu surfen.


----------



## Taunusblicker (25. April 2009)

Hibike: gabs das schon mal, wie lange dauern die geführten Touren ?


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hhmm nach High Noon wird mir wahrscheinlich zu spät und wenn, dann würde ich das mit einer Tour über den (kleinen) Feldi verbinden, um dann über Fuxi, Schwarzen Balken, Vic-Trail und Hünertberg nach Kronberg zu surfen.



prinzipiell gute idee 
aber wahrscheinlich hab ich mein frauchen mit dabei, da geht sowas leider nicht 
vielleicht sieht man sich ja trotzdem noch vor ort ...

@taunusblicker : sowas gabs schon mal. hab aber keine ahnung, wie lange die touren dauern. einfach mal vorbeischauen und fragen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2009)

So, ich mach' mich mal auf Richtung Hochtaunus, aber ich glaube Hibike lasse ich doch aus.


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2009)

Gibt es günstiges bei Hibike ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. April 2009)

mosche


----------



## Hopi (25. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es günstiges bei Hibike ?



angeblich ja!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es günstiges bei Hibike ?



 Ich war nicht da 

Da ist bestimmt heute die Hölle los, insb. wenn man nicht nur schauen, sondern auch was kaufen möchte 

Ich meide sowieso wenn eben möglich, Besuche vor Ort und kaufe Online, ist erheblich weniger zeitaufwendig


----------



## Hopi (25. April 2009)

Und ich hätte so gerne mal das Ion probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusblicker (25. April 2009)

komme gerade von Hibike: über 1 Stunde anstehen für ein Testbike, das dann doch schon reserviert war, nachdem ich dann das 2. auf meiner Liste ausgewählt und illegalerweise selbst geholt habe hieß es: "jetzt werden erst mal die Freerider versorgt, komm in 20 Minuten wieder" - da hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Die Jungs dort sind leider mit dem Andrang etwas überfordert.
Angebote kann man auch vergessen, da ist so viel los, dass man eh keinen bekommt, der einem sagt, was heute günstig ist (Beschilderung = Ebbe). Ein paar Bikes sind nochmal 10% runter, aber das wars auch schon.
Fazit: für mal kuckn OK, für Beratung/Test völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## Hopi (25. April 2009)

ist aber meistens so bei Hibike wenn die einen Aktionstag haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2009)

@Hopi: Falls Sabine noch nicht da ist oder später kommt, kann ich Dich auch abholen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2009)

Taunusblicker schrieb:


> Fazit: für mal kuckn OK, für Beratung/Test völlig ungeeignet.



Das war wohl leider zu erwarten


----------



## Hopi (25. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Hopi: Falls Sabine noch nicht da ist oder später kommt, kann ich Dich auch abholen



Sabine ist schon da


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. April 2009)

seb und ich kommen ein wenig später...


----------



## wondermike (25. April 2009)

Bin auch weider zurück von Hibike. Die Ansteherei war echt ätzend aber zum Glück habe ich das Bike bekommen, das ich wollte und es ging auch grade eine Tour los. Bin also das Lapierre Zesty gefahren. War wirklich nicht übel. Aber an so einem Tag noch ausführliche Beratung zu erwarten ist wohl schon etwas optimistisch...


----------



## wondermike (25. April 2009)

So, ich mach mich dann auch mal auf die Socken.


----------



## Hopi (25. April 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, ich mach mich dann auch mal auf die Socken.



lass ruhig die Schuhe an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da ist bestimmt heute die Hölle los, insb. wenn man nicht nur schauen, sondern auch was kaufen möchte



so isses gewesen. echt der hammer. als wenn der laden nur an einem tag im jahr geöffnet hätte 

mein nicolai muß eingeschickt werden. allerdings nehmen die nur den rahmen. der kater hilft mir beim zerlegen 

jetzt muß ich wohl mal eines meiner alten bikes fit machen - wahrscheinlich das alte ghost -, sonst bin ich ganz ohne geländetaugliches bike die nächsten wochen 

viel spaß heut abend


----------



## Hopi (25. April 2009)

Wird später! Wir mussten noch mal ins Krankenhaus, mein kreislauf.


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2009)

ich ärgere mich gerade darüber, dass ich das argon mit dem "gates carbon drive" nicht mal ausprobiert habe 

dieser antrieb sieht richtig cool aus, soll 3 x weniger verschleißen als die kette und relativ geräuscharm sein 

leider gibt es laut katalog keine möglichkeit, bei alten rahmen nachzurüsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> mein nicolai muß eingeschickt werden.



Begründung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Begründung?



chefe kalle muß sich das angucken. über fotos würde man kaum was sehen. der kollege vom stand hat sowas noch nie gesehen und geht davon aus, dass das teil neu lackiert werden muß. er versuchte zu analysieren, ob dass eventuell durch getränke bzw. schweiß kommen könnte und ob irgendwas baulich verändert (nicht zugelassene federgabel z.b.) wurde, damit vielleicht die garantie nicht mehr greift ...

apfelsaftschorle ist sicher kein ätzendes getränk und zeig mir den, der beim mtb nicht schwitzt . mit baulichen veränderungen ausser zugverlegung und neuer regelkonformer federgabel konnte ich auch nicht dienen 
abschließend stellte er fest, dass auch ich selber den anforderungen an einen argon rahmen genügen würde 

es kommt aber wohl auf jeden fall in ein tauchbad, um den alten lack abzubekommen. dann wird optsich überprüft, ob der rahmen risse hat oder nicht ... wenn ja -> neuer rahmen, wenn nein -> neue pulverbeschichtung

so hab ich ihn wenigstens verstanden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2009)

... ich gehe davon aus, dass einfach nur die Pulverbeschichtung hin ist 

Nix ist für die Ewigkeit, auch Pulverbeschichtungen nicht.

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch schon Erfahrungen mit Korrosion bei Bikes durch Schweiß gemacht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2009)

mosche...
bashguard sitzt...


----------



## Hopi (26. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mosche...
> bashguard sitzt...



mach mal Bilder!



at all, war ein netter Abend gestern


----------



## sipaq (26. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so isses gewesen. echt der hammer. als wenn der laden nur an einem tag im jahr geöffnet hätte
> 
> mein nicolai muß eingeschickt werden. allerdings nehmen die nur den rahmen. der kater hilft mir beim zerlegen


Na, da bin ich ja froh, dass ich gestern nicht beim HiBike war. Stattdessen war ich im (relativ ruhigen) Taunus unterwegs. Kaum Wanderer und kaum Biker (letztere waren wohl alle beim HiBike ).

BTW was ist denn genau an Deinem Nicolai "kaputt"? Foto?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2009)

da...


----------



## Hopi (26. April 2009)

Hast Du da schon Schrammen rein gemacht   das Kettenblatt ist aber kein  36er  oder doch?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hast Du da schon Schrammen rein gemacht   das Kettenblatt ist aber kein  36er  oder doch?



ne da ist noch das 32er drauf... 36er steht noch aufm einkaufszettel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2009)

Guten Abend 

Caro, WM und meine Wenigkeit haben mit mzaskar heute noch eine schöne Tour durch den Hochtaunus gemacht, inkl. KK am Fuxi


----------



## Hopi (26. April 2009)

am Fuxi waren wir auch , aber per pedes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2009)

safe @ home 

noch das Rad versorgen und auf eine Pizza freuen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. April 2009)

moin und gute Nacht, bin platt


----------



## wondermike (26. April 2009)

Yo, war echt ein nettes Ründchen. Und der Käsekuchen und der Erdbeerbecher waren auch lecker...


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2009)

Ich montiere wieder die Spikes 

Im Simplongebiet, Zermatt, Goms, den Tessiner Bergen sowie den Bündner Südtälern werden zudem reichliche Schneemassen erwartet. Im Tessin rechnen die Meteorologen mit 1,0 bis 1,3 Meter Neuschnee innerhalb von 72 Stunden. Das WSL-Institut für Schnee- und Lawinenforschung SLF stufte die Lawinengefahr für dies Gebiete als erheblich ein. Auf der Alpennordseite rechnen die Lawinenforscher mit mässiger Lawinengefahr. Die Temperaturen werden in der ganzen Schweiz auf maximal 13 bis 14 Grad zurückgehen. [Quelle]


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2009)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die kundige Führung, die angenehmen Mitfahrer, die schönen Unterhaltungen (zwischen dem Lärm der mein Schnaufen verursachte konte ich sogar noch etwas verstehen ), den Käsekuchen auf dem FT (lange ist es her) und dem Eis in der örtlichen Eisdiele


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2009)

Es war uns ein Vergnügen und eine Ehre 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2009)

.. ach so:

In Abhängigkeit von der Entwicklung des Wetters, sollten wir ggf. die Idee von gestern Abend am kommenden w/e mal wieder KH anzugehen, nicht aus dem Auge verlieren


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. ach so:
> 
> In Abhängigkeit von der Entwicklung des Wetters, sollten wir ggf. die Idee von gestern Abend am kommenden w/e mal wieder KH anzugehen, nicht aus dem Auge verlieren



finde ich seeeeeehr gut  
Sonntag würde passen


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. April 2009)

moin

lauschig warm heute früh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (27. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> safe @ home
> 
> noch das Rad versorgen und auf eine Pizza freuen


Schön, dass Du gut angekommen bist. 'Ne Pizza und Salat hab ich mir auch noch gegönnt.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin und gute Nacht, bin platt


Ich auch, ich bin nochmal trailig zum Feldberg hoch und über den Alden nach Hause.


Upps.......

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich auch, ich bin nochmal trailig zum Feldberg hoch und über den Alden nach Hause.



Da war aber noch jemand fleissig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2009)

Ich habe mir gerade mal den Wetterbericht für KH angeschaut: Ab Freitag soll es dort wieder trocken und warm sein


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich auch, ich bin nochmal trailig zum Feldberg hoch und über den Alden nach Hause.


 
Wie nach dem Eis nochmal aufs Bike  

Ok ich muss mal etwas überdenken 



Achja, Guten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie nach dem Eis nochmal aufs Bike
> 
> Ok ich muss mal etwas überdenken



was gibts da zu überdenken 

eis ist  und bike ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. April 2009)

ei gude wie!

Was freu ich mich jetzt auf die Lasagne  und dann auf mein Bett  jaja, die Jugend von heute  nix mehr gewohnt...


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2009)

gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2009)

N'abend 

Da es heute Abend ja noch trocken war, bin ich noch eine trailige Staufenrunde gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2009)

... Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2009)

dito


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2009)

salute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2009)

Heute ist das Wetter ja nicht so Dolle - Gut, dass heute Ruhetag ist  

Morgen soll es ja lt. Wetterbericht schon wieder besser sein, da geht es dann wieder ab in den Hochtaunus


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2009)

Heute gibt es Schneefall bis auf 1200m


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2009)

Gut, dass der Feldi nur 880m hoch ist  

Bei uns soll es ab morgen schon langsam besser werden und Freitag haben wir dann schon wieder Frühsommer   

@Mzaskar: Willst Du die eine Hütte im Luberon für September jetzt mal anfragen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2009)

1. Englisch für Anfänger: (for beginners)

Drei Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhren
an. Welche Hexe schaut welche Swatch Uhr an?

Und nun das Ganze in englisch!

Three witches watch three swatch watches.
Which witch watch which swatch watch?

2. Englisch für Fortgeschrittene: (advanced
english)

Drei geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexen schauen
sich drei Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an. Welche
geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexe schaut sich
welchen Swatch Uhrenknopf an?

Das Ganze wieder in englisch!

Three switched witches watch three Swatch
watch switches. Which switched witch watch
which Swatch watch switch?

3. Englisch im Endstadium: (at the end)

Drei Schweizer Hexen-Schlampen, die sich
wünschen geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein,
schauen sich schweizer Swatch Uhrenknöpfe
an. Welche schweizer Hexen-Schlampe, die
sich
wünscht geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein,
schaut sich welche schweizer Swatch
Uhrenknöpfe an?

...das ganze in Englisch:

Three swiss witch-bitches, which wished to
be switched swiss witch-bitches, wish to
watch
three swiss Swatch watch switches. Which
swiss witch-bitch which wishes to be a
switched swiss witch-bitch, wishes to watch
which swiss Swatch watch switch?


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2009)




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2009)

mosche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2009)

Auch sehr Interessant


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2009)

tataaa


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch sehr Interessant





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tataaa



zwei dumme ein gedanke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2009)

Stimmt


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2009)

@iggy & Grazy

Habe gerade durch die aktuelle Bike geblättert .... da ist mir doch das Sonderheft Tirol aufgefallen. Dort werden etliche Touren in Tirol und für euch interessant in der Tiroler Zugspitzarena beschrieben.

Gruss
S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB4wtETkfg4"]YouTube - da duvam ili vucem[/ame]


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2009)

Bild des Monats  

so etwas baue ich mir auch noch


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2009)

so, das argon ist dank der hilfe vom sk bis auf den steuersatz komplett zerlegt 

ich fürchte nur, dass wir zum zusammenbau die hilfe von "dr. rohloff" alias wahltho oder auch "die säge" benötigen werden, denn wir haben auch die "black box" zerlegen müssen, um die züge abmachen zu können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2009)

Die Steuersatzschalen kann ich Dir auch schnell raus schlagen, da Werkzeug habe ich da 

Beim Zusammenbau helfe ich Dir gerne, dass Ihr die Schaltbox öffnen musstet, war klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2009)

... Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2009)

dito


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Steuersatzschalen kann ich Dir auch schnell raus schlagen, da Werkzeug habe ich da
> 
> Beim Zusammenbau helfe ich Dir gerne, dass Ihr die Schaltbox öffnen musstet, war klar



steuersatz macht daniel morgen in der firma. aber danke trotzdem 

jetzt heißt es erst mal gut 3 wochen warten ...

hast du zufällig eine recht flexible federgabelpumpe ? bei meinem alten ghost müsste mal etwas luft ins federelement. meine sks-pumpe kann ich leider durch die recht ungünstige position des ventils nicht draufschrauben


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2009)

morsche

frisch, aber trocken


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2009)

morsche Kinners


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> steuersatz macht daniel morgen in der firma. aber danke trotzdem



 Ich hab' doch das komplette Werkzeug im Keller 

Mein Federgabelpumpe hat einen Schlauchansatz, kannst Du gerne mal ausprobieren


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' doch das komplette Werkzeug im Keller



ja klar 

aber der rahmen fährt ja eh heute mit d. zu hibike. von dort geht´s dann ab nach lübrechtsen zu kalle 
eile war angesagt, da nächste woche die 5 jahres garantie abläuft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> .,,, aber der rahmen fährt ja eh heute mit d. zu hibike...



Ach so - na dann


----------



## caroka (29. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> steuersatz macht daniel morgen in der firma. aber danke trotzdem
> 
> jetzt heißt es erst mal gut 3 wochen warten ...
> 
> hast du zufällig eine recht flexible federgabelpumpe ? bei meinem alten ghost müsste mal etwas luft ins federelement. meine sks-pumpe kann ich leider durch die recht ungünstige position des ventils nicht draufschrauben



Wenn Du vor 17:15 durch Münster kommst, könntest Du auch meine benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du vor 17:15 durch Münster kommst, könntest Du auch meine benutzen.



da komm ich zwar heute durch, aber mit dem "falschen" bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

Ich bin heute ab ca. 20:00 Uhr zu Hause.


----------



## caroka (29. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> da komm ich zwar heute durch, aber mit dem "falschen" bike



Gut, dann lass ich sie zu Hause.


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Gut, dann lass ich sie zu Hause.



du könntest sie auch mitnehmen und auf dem heimweg nach fbh einen abstecher über hornau machen 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin heute ab ca. 20:00 Uhr zu Hause.



oder ich mach einen abstecher nach fbh 

wichtig an der pumpe ist, dass das an das ventil aufzuschraubende stück relativ kurz ist, sonst komm ich dank des rahmens einfach nicht da dran


----------



## caroka (29. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> du könntest sie auch mitnehmen und auf dem heimweg nach fbh einen abstecher über hornau machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, ich konmme vorbei. Wenn die Pumpe nicht passt können wir zusammen nach Fischbach.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wichtig an der pumpe ist, dass das an das ventil aufzuschraubende stück relativ kurz ist, sonst komm ich dank des rahmens einfach nicht da dran



Kommt die Pumpe nicht zum Dämpfer, muss der Dämpfer eben evtl. zur Pumpe kommen, sprich: Vllt. den Dämpfer ausbauen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe nicht passt können wir zusammen nach Fischbach.



 Mal nachschauen, ob der Fürst heute überhaupt eine Audienz hält


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, ich konmme vorbei. Wenn die Pumpe nicht passt können wir zusammen nach Fischbach.



wann in etwas darf ich mit dir rechnen ?



wahltho schrieb:


> Kommt die Pumpe nicht zum Dämpfer, muss der Dämpfer eben evtl. zur Pumpe kommen, sprich: Vllt. den Dämpfer ausbauen?



ach nee, nicht schon wieder ausbauen 



wahltho schrieb:


> Mal nachschauen, ob der Fürst heute überhaupt eine Audienz hält



er wird doch wohl seinen untertanen 5 min seiner kostbaren zeit widmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. April 2009)

Der Weltuntergang fällt wohl wieder mal aus:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,621905,00.html

Nicht mal das kriegen sie gescheit hin.


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2009)

auf, Koffer packen und in Urlaub fahren


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kommt die Pumpe nicht zum Dämpfer, muss der Dämpfer eben evtl. zur Pumpe kommen, sprich: Vllt. den Dämpfer ausbauen?



caro war gerade da 

aber ihre pumpe läßt sich auch nicht draufschrauben, obwohl der pumpkopf kleiner ist als bei meiner 

wenn des fürsten pumpe auch nicht funzt, habe ich wohl keine andere wahl, als obig zitierte


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2009)

ich glaube, ich werde heute auf die audienz verzichten und dem fürsten den wahrscheinlich wohlverdienten feierabend gönnen 

hab bei dem wetter keine lust mehr, die hütte zu verlasssen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

... der Fürst ist jetzt zu Hause und hat eine der schlimmsten Schlammschlachten der letzten Zeit hinter sich 

Bin dann trotz mittlerem Regen in FFM mit meinem Kollegen Nobbi in den Hochtaunus, was erst wie ein Schauer aussah entpuppte sich dann aber als Dauerregen, der erst an der Altenhöfe nachliess'...

... es fröstelte an Händen und Füssen gar sehr und ich habe jetzt ungefähr eine dreiviertel Stunde damit verbracht, die Sauerei wieder zu beseitigen 

@Fux: Du kannst wegen der Pumpe ruhig noch vorbeikommen

@MZaskar: Hast Du die Hütte inzwischen mal anfragen können?


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Du kannst wegen der Pumpe ruhig noch vorbeikommen



lass uns das vielleicht auf morgen verschieben. werde mich nun dem couch-sport hingeben 

wird jemand hier am freitag ne tour rund um das radrennen fahren ?
treffe mich wohl mit dem kater zur gemeinsamen tour mit diversen stops an der rennstrecke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal nachschauen, ob der Fürst heute überhaupt eine Audienz hält


Lass Dich nicht so feiern. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Der Weltuntergang fällt wohl wieder mal aus:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,621905,00.html
> 
> Nicht mal das kriegen sie gescheit hin.


Höre ich da etwas Sarkasmus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2009)

ei gude Abend!


----------



## caroka (29. April 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Abend!



gude Kresi


----------



## caroka (29. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ........
> wird jemand hier am freitag ne tour rund um das radrennen fahren ?
> treffe mich wohl mit dem kater zur gemeinsamen tour mit diversen stops an der rennstrecke ...



Voll, Freitag werde ich auch touren. Will mich aber nicht festlegen. Vllt.trifft man sich ja.


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @MZaskar: Hast Du die Hütte inzwischen mal anfragen können?



habe dir eine Email geschickt


----------



## caroka (29. April 2009)

Hat noch jemand einen Hardtailrahmen irgendwo rumliegen. Würd meiner Tochter gerne ein HT zusammenschrauben.


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2009)

leider nur einen kaputten  aber dafür einen schönen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> habe dir eine Email geschickt



Sorry, habe die E-Mail gerade erst gesehen, werde Dir morgen antworten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wird jemand hier am freitag ne tour rund um das radrennen fahren ?



Ich werde am Freitag sicher auch unterwegs sein, aber wohl bewusst eine Strecke wählen, wo ich diese Veranstaltung möglichst meide - Insofern wird man sich eher nicht treffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand einen Hardtailrahmen irgendwo rumliegen. Würd meiner Tochter gerne ein HT zusammenschrauben.



Ich habe noch meinen alten Bergamont-Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Sattelstütze und Lenkkopflager im Keller hängen, den würde ich spenden, allerdings müsstest Du Ihr dann ein Fully zusammenbauen   

... kleiner Hinweis: Geht allerdings nur mit Scheibenbremse und Zugverlegung mit durchgehender Aussenhülle, da ich die Zuggegenhalter und die Canti-Sockel entfernt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> lass uns das vielleicht auf morgen verschieben. werde mich nun dem couch-sport hingeben



Morgen abend aber auch erst später, da ich morgen Abend wahrscheinlich noch eine Runde biken werde


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen abend aber auch erst später, da ich morgen Abend wahrscheinlich noch eine Runde biken werde



könnten ja auch zusammen biken. die pumpe passt bestimmt in den rucksack 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

Gerne - Kann aber erst ca. 17:45 Uhr mit dem Bike starten.

Ebenfalls GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

moin

wir könnten jetzt auch gleich  muß nämlich nach fbh zum cat-sitting. und da es nicht regnet nehme ich ein radel ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

Sorry, ich bin bereits im Officium


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

Morsche


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin bereits im Officium



ich noch nicht 

aber ich muß noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

... tja dann mal los  

Was ist denn jetzt mit heute Abend wollen wir gemeinsam 'ne Runde drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

gerne ... so denn der regen endlich aufhört ...

wie ist die wetterlage aktuell in ffm  muß mich ja bald zwischen diversen verkehrsmitteln entscheiden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

Regen? - Habe vorhin mit A. telefoniert, sie meinte, in fbh sei es trocken, in FFM regnet es auch nicht.


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

in der tat. und zwar soviel, dass ich wohl die überdachten 4 reifen für den transfer nach ffh nehmen werde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

Correction Note: FFM meldet jetzt auch leichten Regen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Correction Note: FFM meldet jetzt auch leichten Regen



in Langen scheint die sonne:





​


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

matsch fun heute nachmittag ist wohl garantiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> in Langen scheint die sonne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stark   
Wessen Hände sind das?


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Stark
> Wessen Hände sind das?



wessen sonne ist das ? mußt du fragen


----------



## caroka (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe noch meinen alten Bergamont-Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Sattelstütze und Lenkkopflager im Keller hängen, den würde ich spenden, allerdings müsstest Du Ihr dann ein Fully zusammenbauen
> 
> ... kleiner Hinweis: Geht allerdings nur mit Scheibenbremse und Zugverlegung mit durchgehender Aussenhülle, da ich die Zuggegenhalter und die Canti-Sockel entfernt habe



War mir klar, dass Du noch sowas hast.  Es soll aber ein HT werden mit Felgenbremse.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Stark
> Wessen Hände sind das?



alles nur geklaut


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> alles nur geklaut



dann gib jetzt endlich unsere sonne wieder her


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

Ich habe real Sonne


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe *real* Sonne



goil ! gibts die da grade im angebot


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

jau gibt es gerade für lau  Ausserhalb meines Officicum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> War mir klar, dass Du noch sowas hast.  Es soll aber ein HT werden mit Felgenbremse.



Machen wir doch einfach folgendes: Wir bauen Dein HT zum Fully um, und für Deine Tochter nehmen wir dann Deinen HT-Rahmen


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

bei mir gibts sowas ähnliches innerhalb des officiums : nennt sich lichtröhre  macht wenigstens etwas heller als z.z. draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

... in FFM hat es jedenfalls schon mal aufgehört zu regnen


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Machen wir doch einfach folgendes: Wir bauen Dein HT zum Fully um, und für Deine Tochter nehmen wir dann Deinen HT-Rahmen



auf caro, schlag ein 
du wirst ja auch nicht jünger, da bringt so ein fully schon was


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in FFM hat es jedenfalls schon mal aufgehört zu regnen



dito in ffh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Machen wir doch einfach folgendes: Wir bauen Dein HT zum Fully um, und für Deine Tochter nehmen wir dann Deinen HT-Rahmen



Ne passende Gabel hätte ich vllt. auch noch im Keller, ich muss nachher mal suchen gehen


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

Hopp Caro tu es  

Das auf und ab gefällt dir doch bestimmt 

dann wirst du zum Downhiller und versägst die ganze Freireiter Fraktion


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

Habe mir mal bei CRC ein paar Highroller im Angebot (2.4 42a (v) und 2.4 60a (h)) bestellt, werde sie dann mal ausprobieren müssen  bin mal gespannt ob die so gut sind wie alle predigen, oder viele predigen, oder manche predigen, oder so


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe mir mal bei CRC ein paar Highroller im Angebot (2.4 42a (v) und 2.4 60a (h)) bestellt, werde sie dann mal ausprobieren müssen  bin mal gespannt ob die so gut sind wie alle predigen, oder viele predigen, oder manche predigen, oder so



das sind die mignon leichtlaufreifen gegen


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

laut irgendeiner Liste die ich mal gesehen habe, haben die HR einen besseren Rollwiderstand als die MM  egal wenn nicht fahr ich weiter FA und nutze die anderen fürs Grobe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

LOL!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne passende Gabel hätte ich vllt. auch noch im Keller, ich muss nachher mal suchen gehen



suchen?? du?? muss ja arg blind sein.. liegt bestimmt am alter  


P.S. Mathe lief besser als das letzte mal ....
war auch nicht schwer


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> P.S. Mathe lief besser als das letzte mal ....
> war auch nicht schwer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...Mathe lief besser als das letzte mal ....



Na das habe ich aber von meiner Altersvorsorge auch erwartet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

@Fux: M.E. hat sich der Regen verzogen. Vorausgesetzt es bliebe trocken, sollen wir dann eine Tour um ca. 17:45 Uhr ins Auge fassen?


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na das habe ich aber von meiner Altersvorsorge auch erwartet



wichtig ist ja nur, dass er die altersvorsorge auch in unserem sinne ausrechnen und überweisen kann


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

eigentlich muss er ja nur schufften, um den Rest kümmern wir uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: M.E. hat sich der Regen verzogen. Vorausgesetzt es bliebe trocken, sollen wir dann eine Tour um ca. 17:45 Uhr ins Auge fassen?



können wir gerne so machen. würde dann gegen 17.45 uhr in fbh eintreffen ...
sonne wäre zwar schön, muß aber nicht unbedingt sein. hauptsache trocken von oben  und nass nur von unten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

Dann lass' uns das mal so festhalten


----------



## wondermike (30. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> P.S. Mathe lief besser als das letzte mal ....
> war auch nicht schwer



Wir haben immer an Dich geglaubt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2009)

ei gude wie! 

Beim nächsten frühen Aufstehen zählts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SXNAtwYMBw"]YouTube - Shii - The Wii for Women[/ame]


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

wahltho, schau mal ins regenradar. da kommt was aus dem osten 
ne lange tour wird das dann wohl eher nicht, oder was meinst du ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. April 2009)

wieder da.. feuchte aber nett runde durchn Vordertaunus mim Fux und wahltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

Der Fux und ich sind dann noch zumindest von oben trocken eine schöne trailige Runde am Staufen gefahren und haben am Kaisertempel dann noch den Iggi getroffen. Wir haben dann noch mit gemeinsamen Kräften den fetten Baum auf der Schwarzen Sau beseitigt 

Dabei hat sich die japanische Klappsäge als viel effizienter erwiesen, als die Handkettensäge


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dabei hat sich die japanische Klappsäge als viel effizienter erwiesen, als die Handkettensäge



... und wahltho´s arme als wesentlich ausdauernder 
mit der handkettensäge wären wir bestimmt immer noch nicht durch, hätten dafür aber oberarme wie popeye 

dank der mithilfe eines weiteren uns unbekannten bikers gelang es schließlich, das hinderniss mit nur einem schnitt komplett aus dem weg zu räumen


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

Ihr habt euch heute die Heldenmedaille verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2009)

moin

der taunus ruft ... heute nicht nur mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

Moin, Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2009)

Moin moin,

@Trailcleaner 



wahltho schrieb:


> Machen wir doch einfach folgendes: Wir bauen Dein HT zum Fully um, und für Deine Tochter nehmen wir dann Deinen HT-Rahmen


Du weißt doch ich mag' s lieber hart. 



wissefux schrieb:


> auf caro, schlag ein
> du wirst ja auch nicht jünger, da bringt so ein fully schon was


Ich werd nicht jünger....aber ich werd auch nicht älter. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ne passende Gabel hätte ich vllt. auch noch im Keller, ich muss nachher mal suchen gehen


Da hatte ich die ganze Zeit schon drauf gewartet. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hopp Caro tu es
> 
> Das auf und ab gefällt dir doch bestimmt
> 
> dann wirst du zum Downhiller und versägst die ganze Freireiter Fraktion


Dazu bin ich nun doch zu alt. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ......
> P.S. Mathe lief besser als das letzte mal ....
> war auch nicht schwer


Freut mich 



wahltho schrieb:


> YouTube - Shii - The Wii for Women


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

Hier noch ein Foto vom gestrigen Trail-Cleaning:


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2009)

wer fährt denn heute wo?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

ich fahr heute im Taunus


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2009)

Ich in den Alpen  Heute ist Wandertag im Züricher Oberland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gerade versucht, mal herauszufinden, wo die heutige rollende Pharma-Werbeveranstaltung langgeht, konnte aber keine Streckenführung finden


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2009)

www.eschborn-frankfurt.de oder so

http://www.eschborn-frankfurt.de/bericht_9.htm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

Danke 

Die Homepage hatte ich gefunden, dort aber den Streckenplan nicht...

... lässt sich ja zum Glück leicht umgehen


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2009)

Wusste gar nicht, das das jetzt alles anders ist  hätte wahrscheinlich am Morgen in der Stadt gestanden und gewartet bis die starten und am Abend micham Henninger Turm gewundert, das niemand vorbeifährt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

... ich hatte ja gehofft, dass es nicht nur anders, sondern endlich vorbei ist


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2009)

Ich schaue es immer noch gerne an  

Verwundert bin ich oft nur über die Naivität mancher Sportler 

Aber egal möchte auch keine Diskussion über dieses Thema führen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2009)

@Wahltho

Werde mich vllt. nachher alleine aufmachen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin!

iggi und ich werden wohl gegen Mittag (14uhr) auch Richtung Taunus starten  vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit, bin schon von meiner Hochtaunusrunde unter kompletter Umgehung der heutigen Radsportveranstaltung zurück.

 Schön war's die Trails werden langsam wieder trocken und der Schlammfaktor sinkt, heute musste ich das Bike hinterher nicht mehr abspritzen; es reichte eine Reinigung mit dem Handbesen...

... habe einen neuen Trail am kleinen Feldi ausprobiert und dann noch einen netten Uphill eingebaut


----------



## wondermike (1. Mai 2009)

So, Ich fahr dann auch mal los. Ich hoffe, dass die Pharma-Abteilung schon durch ist.


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2009)

so, zurück von einer netten tour und rasierte beine gucken 
2x feldberg, 1x altkönig, 1x eichkopf. das ganze recht trailig. vor allem abwärts 
auf jeden fall ist es rund um feldberg/altkönig schon wesentlich trockener als gestern am staufen ...

die geänderte streckenführung ist blöd. wenn die jungs am feldberg durch sind, reicht die zeit nicht mal mehr, um sie in ruppsch noch anzuschauen. und wir waren weiß gott nicht langsam 
jetzt hab ich mich auf ein paar heimatbilder im tv gefreut und muß feststellen, dass nicht mal mehr im 3. was läuft 

geh ich halt duschen, basta ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

... wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wird auf dem HR nur ab 15:00 Uhr der Zieleinlauf übertragen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

@Fux: Den Kettenschutz meinte ich. Ich werde ihn mir wohl mal für mein Argon RoCC bestellen


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2009)

impressionen von heute früh

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/342039]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/342038]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/342035]
	
[/URL]


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wird auf dem HR nur ab 15:00 Uhr der Zieleinlauf übertragen.



tja, irgendwie schade. war immer sehr informativ zu den städten und dazu schöne bilder aus der luft. war dieses mal sehr komprimiert ...



wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Den Kettenschutz meinte ich. Ich werde ihn mir wohl mal für mein Argon RoCC bestellen



schau ich mir dann mal im original an


----------



## wondermike (1. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> tja, irgendwie schade. war immer sehr informativ zu den städten und dazu schöne bilder aus der luft. war dieses mal sehr komprimiert ...



Mich hat das ja früher auch mal interessiert. Aber die Typen haben ihren Sport ja wirklich gründlich selber kaputt gemacht. Von daher geht mir das Ganze mittlerweile ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2009)

@Fux
Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Du im Regenwald warst.  Sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

In der Tat schöne Fotos  

Ich hab' im letzten Spätsommer/Herbst mal so ähnliche Bilder machen dürfen:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...rasierte beine gucken ...



Mich interessieren nur rasierte Frauenbeine


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mich interessieren nur rasierte Frauenbeine



die gab es auch bei den jeder"frauen"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

In dem Kontext eine kleine Preisfrage: Was ist der schönste Ohrschmuck einer Frau?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2009)

so
wieder da von einer richtig ge*** tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2009)

Hört sich gut an

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2009)

War schön 



 

 



im Album ein paar mehr


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> War schön
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2009)

morschee ...

geht heut zufällig einer radfahrn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2009)

Moin...

... ich wollte eigentlich schon eine Runde drehen


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2009)

werde auf jeden fall mal die wärmere tageszeit abwarten 

eigentlich bräuchte ich einen ruhetag. aber was soll man machen, wenn das wetter dafür nicht mitspielt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2009)

Wann willst Du denn fahren?


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2009)

irgendwann ab mittag. aber auch nicht zu spät ... schön im warmen halt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2009)

12:00 Uhr ab fbh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2009)

13.30 uhr fbh ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2009)

13:30 Uhr wäre auch ok, ist aber für mich der spätest mögliche Termin,


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 13:30 Uhr wäre auch ok, ist aber für mich der spätest mögliche Termin,



ok, korrigiere auf 13.00 uhr ...


----------



## ratte (2. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr ab fbh?





wissefux schrieb:


> 13.30 uhr fbh ?





wissefux schrieb:


> ok, korrigiere auf 13.00 uhr ...


Wer bietet mehr? Wer weniger? 

Guten Morgen allerseits.


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2009)

mahlzeit !

was bietest du denn


----------



## Hopi (2. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mahlzeit !
> 
> was bietest du denn



14:00 Mörfelden


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2009)

ich denke, fbh ist gesetzt 

es ging eigentlich nur noch um die zeit und da fällt dann 14.00 uhr gnadenlos raus


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2009)

ich starte dann mal auf verdacht durch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich denke, fbh ist gesetzt
> 
> es ging eigentlich nur noch um die zeit und da fällt dann 14.00 uhr gnadenlos raus



13:00 Uhr ist ok


----------



## ratte (2. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich denke, fbh ist gesetzt
> 
> es ging eigentlich nur noch um die zeit und da fällt dann 14.00 uhr gnadenlos raus


Keine Sorge.
Hopi's Angabe bezog sich nicht auf Eure Tour.
Mörfelden liegt auch nicht ganz auf Eurer Route. 
Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2009)

war mir schon klar 

da sinn mer widder. war quasi ein trailiger quickie zum feldi und zurück 

zwischen fbh und feldi gabs einen teil, der gestern reichlich mit regen versorgt wurde  die trails um den feldberg waren aber allesamt hinreichend trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2009)

Genau - War ein schöner zweistündiger Quickie 

..., Rote-Kreuz-Trail und X-Trail rauf zum Grossen Feldi, dann die Schneise runter zum Fuxi, Haus-Trail und wieder heim.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2009)

weiß jemand wo man günstig (wenn möglich auch schnell) gute Kugellager bekommt? Am Torque sind beide Hauptlager (6902 RS) hin  und am Hardtail ist im Freilauf ein Lager (6802 RS) in Einzelteilen...bräuchte für mein Vorderrad vom HT auch noch zwei 6001 RS, die laufen schon ziemlich rau 

Und auch sonst so, als Ersatzteile  kennt da jemand nen Laden oder Onlineshop?


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2009)

in hofheim solls wohl nen großhändler geben. schreib doch den kater mal an, der kann dir das sagen.


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> in hofheim solls wohl nen großhändler geben. schreib doch den kater mal an, der kann dir das sagen.



Ich denke mal Du meinst diesen Link. Der war vom Kater. Die sitzen aber in Mainz.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2009)

Der Lugxx hatte auch noch einen Bezugsquelle für Lager.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2009)

moin

9.30 uhr fbh, nähe fürstenresidenz


----------



## Maggo (3. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Du meinst diesen Link. Der war vom Kater. Die sitzen aber in Mainz.



doppel ich meine ich hätte mal was von hofheim gehört...oder hat mir das mein autoschrauber verzählt? der kresi wird was finden, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



Moin,

ich schwing mich mal auf's Bike. Sollte ich diesmal weiter als zum Rettershof kommen, sehen wir uns vllt. unterwegs irgendwo.  Bin noch ein bisschen angedätscht,  da fahre ich lieber alleine.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2009)

Schade, A. und ich hätten uns darüber gefreut, wenn wir heute 'ne Tour zusammen gemacht hätten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2009)

Habe dann die schnelle aber heftige Variante einer trailigen Staufenrunde gewählt 

Es war sehr schön, die Trails sind aber tlw. mit etwas Vorsicht zu geniessen, da es immer noch feuchte, schmodderige Stellen gibt


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich schwing mich mal auf's Bike. Sollte ich diesmal weiter als zum Rettershof kommen, sehen wir uns vllt. unterwegs irgendwo.  Bin noch ein bisschen angedätscht,  da fahre ich lieber alleine.



mehr als rettershof hast du definitiv geschafft 

und so angedätscht sahst du mir eigentlich nicht aus


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schade, A. und ich hätten uns darüber gefreut, wenn wir heute 'ne Tour zusammen gemacht hätten


Tut mir Leid aber hier unten bin ich ganz schön gerädert. Bin langsam gefahren und es ging besser als letztes Mal. Ab Nfh waren die Atemwege wieder frei und mir ging es wirklich gut.  Bin dann mal einen neuen Weg lang. Vllt. war es der, den Du kürzlich beschrieben hattest? Jetzt bin ich wieder zu Hause und mir drückt es auf die Nebenhöhlen. Scheinbar habe ich 'ne Allergie gegen Gräser? Was blüht denn zur Zeit hier unten? Mist, ob ich nochmal hoch fahre?



wahltho schrieb:


> Habe dann die schnelle aber heftige Variante einer trailigen Staufenrunde gewählt
> 
> Es war sehr schön, die Trails sind aber tlw. mit etwas Vorsicht zu geniessen, da es immer noch feuchte, schmodderige Stellen gibt


Und ich habe am Fuxtanz auf A. und Dich gewartet. 



wissefux schrieb:


> mehr als rettershof hast du definitiv geschafft
> 
> und so angedätscht sahst du mir eigentlich nicht aus


War ich ab Nfh auch nicht mehr. Ich bin dann sogar nochmal zum Feldberg und das hatte ich mir bei Abfahrt noch nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> ... ob ich nochmal hoch fahre?



ich bin nochmal hochgefahren  wurde für meine mühen dann am gipfel mit regen belohnt 
hab mich dann schnellstens auf wab´s nach unten verdrückt und muß jetzt hier wieder feststellen, dass es trocken ist und die sonne scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich bin nochmal hochgefahren  wurde für meine mühen dann am gipfel mit regen belohnt
> hab mich dann schnellstens auf wab´s nach unten verdrückt und muß jetzt hier wieder feststellen, dass es trocken ist und die sonne scheint



opfer....


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> opfer....



derer gab es reichlich. auf meinem tiefflug ins tal kamen mir noch so einige uphiller entgegen.

viele stellten sich auch schon am gipfel, windeck bushaltestelle oder fuxtanz unter. scheinbar haben all jene ein web-fähiges handy, auf dem man im regenradar genau sehen konnte, dass es nur ein kurzer schauer sein würde


----------



## Maggo (3. Mai 2009)

@caro:
hättste dich mal dem altherrenverein um zilli und meinereiner angeschlossen. der anführer ist ein netter, der hat regelmäßig auf mich gewartet.


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> @caro:
> hättste dich mal dem altherrenverein um zilli und meinereiner angeschlossen. der anführer ist ein netter, der hat regelmäßig auf mich gewartet.



Wo ward Ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2009)

Kann es mir zwar gerade nicht richtig vorstellen, doch ich würde gerne in diesem Jahr wieder an den TT teilnehmen. Hätte hier denn noch zwei Lust in einem 3-er Team zu starten?


----------



## Maggo (3. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann es mir zwar gerade nicht richtig vorstellen, doch ich würde gerne in diesem Jahr wieder an den TT teilnehmen. Hätte hier denn noch zwei Lust in einem 3-er Team zu starten?



sowas hatte ich auch vor. in anbetracht der tatsache, dass ich vermutlich nicht dazu komme mich ordetnlich drauf vorzubereiten lass ichs wohl.....


----------



## Maggo (3. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo ward Ihr denn unterwegs?



türmchen-gundi-mannstein-schwarze sau-und dann irgendwie richtung keine ahnung wo das war. war aber schön und ich war da auch schon paarmal.... ich bin echt ne geographische null.......


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2009)

Stuntzi fährt wieder 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5862777


----------



## Maggo (3. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stuntzi fährt wieder
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5862777



hätt er doch vorher was gesagt, ich wär doch mit......


----------



## Zilli (3. Mai 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> türmchen-gundi-mannstein-schwarze sau-und dann irgendwie richtung keine ahnung wo das war. ...


Schwarze Sau nicht nach rechts Richtung Lorsbach sondern links steil hinauf am Hahnenkopf vorbei; dann den Trail zur Gundelhard runter (im Wald neben der WAB), weiter Richtung Kelkheimer Freibad links auf dem Waldweg neben der Straße/WAB; an der Schranke scharf rechts auf dem Trail zum Kelkheimer Müll- und Bauhof; dann noch'n Trail bis zum Hallwielweg; wieder auf die WAB Richtung Viehweide und weiter zum Cohausentempel (oberhalb Hofheim). Von dort noch ein wenig trailig zur Burkhardsmühle runter. Ab in die City und ein Eis gegessen. ... und grinsende Hofheimer getroffen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (3. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann es mir zwar gerade nicht richtig vorstellen, doch ich würde gerne in diesem Jahr wieder an den TT teilnehmen. Hätte hier denn noch zwei Lust in einem 3-er Team zu starten?





Maggo schrieb:


> sowas hatte ich auch vor. in anbetracht der tatsache, dass ich vermutlich nicht dazu komme mich ordentlich drauf vorzubereiten lass ichs wohl.....


Wenn nur der olümbische Gedange zählt und unser Beitrag lediglich dazu dient, die Statistik hochzupuschen , wei not ?


----------



## Zilli (3. Mai 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> hätt er doch vorher was gesagt, ich wär doch mit......


So so so, dass mit mir heut hat Dir also nicht gereicht ... pöhhh  *zick*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Schwarze Sau nicht nach rechts Richtung Lorsbach sondern links steil hinauf am Hahnenkopf vorbei...



Den interessantesten Teil der Schwarzen Sau, den Fuxi, Iggi und ich gerade erst gecleant haben, lasst Ihr immer aus


----------



## Zilli (3. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den interessantesten Teil der Schwarzen Sau, den Fuxi, Iggi und ich gerade erst gecleant haben, lasst Ihr immer aus


....ach so, und wir hatten uns gewundert, wo Ihr aktiv ward ... nun ist es mir klar; letzte mal musste ich noch an dieser schönen Stelle anhalten und drunter kriechen. Nachträglich Danke.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den interessantesten Teil der Schwarzen Sau, den Fuxi, Iggi und ich gerade erst gecleant haben, lasst Ihr immer aus



und für wen macht man das immer alles 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Stuntzi fährt wieder
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5862777



merci 
vor lauter lesen schon am 1. tag kommt man nicht in die heia ...

gn8 jetzt aber ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und für wen macht man das immer alles



Der brave Mann denkt an sich selbst zuerst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8 jetzt aber ...



... auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2009)

moin

urlaub ... ach nee, gleitzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ach nee, gleitzeit



 Also Freizeit?


----------



## Maggo (4. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den interessantesten Teil der Schwarzen Sau, den Fuxi, Iggi und ich gerade erst gecleant haben, lasst Ihr immer aus



der carsten hat mir von nem trail berichtet, der wohl schön wäre, aufgrund seiner untergrundbeschaffenheit aber unfahrbar. da haben wir uns gefragt, ob du da nicht mal ran willst. du bräuchtest allerdings so ne art superrechen am heck oder ne mörderhighend laubblasemaschine......meinste da geht was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> der carsten hat mir von nem trail berichtet, der wohl schön wäre, aufgrund seiner untergrundbeschaffenheit aber unfahrbar.



Da soll der Carsten mir doch mal erklären, wo sich dieser Trail befindet und dann schauen wir mal  

@MZaskar: Wir sollten uns langsam mal wegen der Hütte entscheiden, vllt. heute Abend Skypen?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2009)

Heute geht gut  Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Freizeit?



nix da. erst mal aldi großkampftag und dann putztag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da. erst mal aldi großkampftag und dann putztag



Gott erhalte Deiner Frau die Arbeitskraft Ihres Mannes  

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr nett, wenn auch etwas frisch


----------



## wondermike (4. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da. erst mal aldi großkampftag und dann putztag



Und zwischendurch sagt sie dann: "Ach Schatz, ich kann gar nicht mit ansehen, wie Du schon wieder so schuften musst. Mach doch bitte mal die Tür zu."


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gott erhalte Deiner Frau die Arbeitskraft Ihres Mannes





wondermike schrieb:


> Und zwischendurch sagt sie dann: "Ach Schatz, ich kann gar nicht mit ansehen, wie Du schon wieder so schuften musst. Mach doch bitte mal die Tür zu."



so ist das nun mal, in zeiten der gleichberechtigung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

Unglaublich!


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2009)

Ei ei ei Thomas, hast Du wieder FortBILDung


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2009)

da kann ich mithalten


----------



## wondermike (4. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ei ei ei Thomas, hast Du wieder FortBILDung



Jeder wie er's kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ei ei ei Thomas, hast Du wieder FortBILDung



Du man muss sich in allen Medien informieren, als Fürst muss man schliesslich aus wissen, was den Plebs so bewegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> da kann ich mithalten



Deiner ist besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

So das war dann noch eine ultra-, megagoile Runde im Hochtaunus mit meinen Co-AlpenX-lern Nobbi und Boris 

Die Trails sind schön trocken und in optimalen Zustand, der X-Trail ist auch wieder komplett fahrbar (wie Fux und ich schon am Samstag festgestellt haben); der letzte Baum vor der Weilquelle ist weggeräumt worden. Ich musste allerdings kurz vor dem Einstieg in den nfh-Trail eine massive Trail-Cleaning-Aktion machen, weil dort ein paar Bäume umgefallen waren und den Weg komplett versperrt haben - aber kein Problem für die Säge


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2009)

Ei gude!

Nach heutiger Deutsch-Prüfung lege ich mich zu einer hoffentlich schlafreicheren Nacht als der Letzten hin, um morgen frisch und munter in meine Englisch-Prüfung zu starten...ich mag Englisch nicht  
Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

Toi, Toi, Toi - Ich drücke Dir weiterhin die


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2009)

auch von mir


----------



## caroka (4. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude!
> 
> Nach heutiger Deutsch-Prüfung lege ich mich zu einer hoffentlich schlafreicheren Nacht als der Letzten hin, um morgen frisch und munter in meine Englisch-Prüfung zu starten...ich mag Englisch nicht
> Gute Nacht



.....und von mir


----------



## wondermike (4. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> um morgen frisch und munter in meine Englisch-Prüfung zu starten...ich mag Englisch nicht



Much luck and hold the ears stiff!


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Mai 2009)

von mir natürlich auch 
hau rein....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

... na da kann ja jetzt nichts mehr schiefgehen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Moin, Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Hier noch das Ergebnis des gestrigen Trail-Cleanings am nfh:


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier noch das Ergebnis des gestrigen Trail-Cleanings am nfh:



moin

wow  super a*****  den rest darf dann der forst noch machen 

ich nehme mal an, du warst in einem früheren leben holzfäller in kanada oder so was in der art 

wurden am sonntag nach dem uphill durch den trail auch von diesem monster überrascht. ich dachte noch, ist eh ne nummer zu groß und die stelle ist gut geeignet für den forst, so dass der eh nicht lang liegen bleibt ... also habe ich keine meldung abgesetzt ... selbst hatte ich natürlich meine säge nicht dabei, weil ja damit nicht wirklich zu rechnen war ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2009)

Morsche


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2009)

wieso hat der fred eigentlich mehr wie 5000 posts...das werd ich gleich mal obermotz frank melden...PAH!!!  so gehts ja nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Soll ich schon mal Teil 5 aufmachen?


----------



## wondermike (5. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll ich schon mal Teil 5 aufmachen?



Wie gut, dass die schöne deutsche Tugend des vorausseilenden Gehorsams noch nicht ausgestorben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso hat der fred eigentlich mehr wie 5000 posts...das werd ich gleich mal obermotz frank melden...PAH!!!  so gehts ja nicht



petze.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass die schöne deutsche Tugend des vorausseilenden Gehorsams noch nicht ausgestorben ist.



 Was - Der Fürst gehorcht nur sich selbst


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll ich schon mal Teil 5 aufmachen?



frank is informiert...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> frank is informiert...



Seit wann sprichst Du denn wieder mit Frank?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2009)

offizieller " Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread [Teil 2] = 10.586

Zeigt her eure Cubes = 9.388 

allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat [Teil 4] = 6.572


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2009)

Ei gude!

zu Englisch sag ich nix weiter, es warten ja noch Technik und Mathe auf mich 

Dafür kam heut meine Lyrik wieder  jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Lager, dann isses wieder (fast) wie neu


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seit wann sprichst Du denn wieder mit Frank?



hab doch geschrieben...




mzaskar schrieb:


> offizieller " Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread [Teil 2] = 10.586
> 
> Zeigt her eure Cubes = 9.388
> 
> allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat [Teil 4] = 6.572



da sieht man mal welche verlotterte mods in den anderen freds das sagen haben. schön das wenigstens wir jemanden haben der für recht und ordnung sorgt, solche situationen immer nutzt um sich mal wieder zu zeigen und an seine position zu erinnern.

schön das wir ihn haben


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab doch geschrieben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eine verrohung der forumssitten.....ich bin zutiefst erschüttert, kein wunder dass alle ohne helm fahren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Schliessen und Neueröffnen von Freds mit > 5.000 Posts war ja damals eine Massnahme, mit der man hoffte, die Performanz der Forums-Software zu erhöhen, vllt. ist das ja jetzt nicht mehr notwendig oder hat sich als nicht wirksam erwiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2009)

Du Thomas, 

Tesla, bist du eigentlich damit zufrieden??? so als Helmlampe?? Ich finde die preislich interessant und vom Licht schon besser als meine alte Pasubio ...

S


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich nutze die Tesla nicht als Helm-, sondern als Lenkerlampe. Die Betty nutze ich als Helmlampe.

Ansonsten bin ich mit der Tesla sehr zufrieden. Vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her würde ich sagen Tesla oder Betty, der Aufpreis für die Wilma lohnt sich ggü. der Tesla nicht 

( Gleich kommt wahrscheinlich wieder so eine Fastgarnicht-Nightrider daher, der mir erzählt, die Tesla müsste eigentlich an den Helm und die Betty an den Lenker, von wegen des Ausleuchtwinkels, etc.   - Ist nicht auf Dich bezogen Stefan  )


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2009)

lieber herr wahltho
sie sollten mal versuchen die Tesla an den helm zu montieren, die ist nämlich spotig vom ausleuchtungswinkel

die betty kann dann gut am lenker ihre dienste tun, da ist sie besser aufgehoben


aber ich hab den eindruck das sie ja eh nicht hören wollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub' ich bewerb mich mal als Forums-Mode und dann räum' ich hier mal so richtig auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber ich hab den eindruckl das sie ja eh nicht hören wollen



P A H  ! ! !


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2009)

guden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

So, ich werde jetzt gleich mal biken gehen


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich werde jetzt gleich mal biken gehen



du brauchst es mal wieder feucht, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

War 'ne sehr schöne trailiger Staufen-Judenkopf-Rossert-Fischbachkopf-Friedhofstrail-Bahntrail-Runde 

Ab Eppenhain hat mich ein leichter Nieselregen begleitet, aber richtig feucht ist es nicht geworden 

Am Trail um den Fischbacherkopf liegt wieder ein Oschi von Baum quer, aber dem Fürsten gelüstete es heute nicht nach Sägen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Langschläfer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2009)

wenn man schon mal urlaub hat ...

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn man schon mal urlaub hat ...



Von wegen "mal urlaub", Du hast doch andauernd Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

@Lugxx: Na wird wohl nix mit der Fred-Schliessung w/ > 5.000 Posts, Dein Freund eilt Dir nicht zur Hilfe


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Von wegen "mal urlaub", Du hast doch andauernd Urlaub



nö, gleitzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> nö, gleitzeit



Ok Freizeit aus Gleitzeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2009)

moin moin!

Prüfungsfreier Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Aber nicht gleich auf die faule Haut legen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2009)

Gleiten ist was schönes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

@Mzaskar: Ich habe noch keine Antwort auf meine E-Mail an den Hüttenvermieter


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2009)

Franzosen halt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Genau


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Mai 2009)

mosche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (6. Mai 2009)

Und hier wieder die wirklich wichtigen Nachrichten:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/05/06/car_prang_secretary/


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2009)

autsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Das hatten wir doch so ähnlich schonmal in der neueren Weltliteratur


----------



## Hopi (6. Mai 2009)

Für alle CC Fahrer  in Höchst bekommt man den Super Leichtbau Gips


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> .. in Höchst bekommt man den Super Leichtbau Gips



 Trägst Du jetzt etwa so einen Schwuchtelkram


----------



## Hopi (6. Mai 2009)

ja  so zu sagen Bruch Lycra


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber nicht gleich auf die faule Haut legen



Sitze in der Schule, haben uns zum Mathe und Technik lernen getroffen  halt zu ner bald-Studenten-freundlichen Zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Können wir Dir auf den Gips jetzt noch so einen schönen Spruch draufschreiben?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...halt zu ner bald-Studenten-freundlichen Zeit



Ich kann Euch nur auf Grund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen raten: Lasst so einen Schlendrian gar nicht erst einreissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Können wir Dir auf den Gips jetzt noch so einen schönen Spruch draufschreiben?



Nur mit 3000 Edding


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Kein Problem - Bring einen 3.000er Edding mit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch nur auf Grund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen raten: Lasst so einen Schlendrian gar nicht erst einreissen



bin seit halb 7 auf den Beinen  unserer Lehrer hatte nur vorher noch Unterricht, das war ja heut auf freiwilliger Basis, eigentlich hätten wir heut frei gehabt


----------



## Cynthia (6. Mai 2009)

@ wahltho:

Auf der Schwarzen Sau liegt im oberen Teil wieder ein großer Stamm quer über dem Weg. Ob deine Säge den auch schafft? 

Gruß Christina


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich war dann noch von fbh aus auf einer ausführlichen trailigen Tour durch den Hochtaunus: über Ölmühlweg, nfh, Esels(h)eck, Fuchsstein, um den Alden und die Altenhöfe rüber bis zur Weissen Mauer, Fuxi, Kleiner Feldi, X-Trail, RK-Trail, nfh-trail, Bahn-Trail heimwärts

Schön war's 

Bis auf ein bisschen Nieselregen am Kleinen Feldi trocken von oben und auch nur noch leicht feucht von unten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Auf der Schwarzen Sau liegt im oberen Teil wieder ein großer Stamm quer über dem Weg.



  Was  - Im Reich des Fürsten wagt es ein Baum einen der geliebten Trails des Fürsten zu versperren. Der Fürst wird den Baum schnellstmöglich hart und unbarmherzig für diesen Frevel bestrafen und ihn teilen  

... aber der Fürst weiss noch nicht, wann die Baumteilung stattfinden wird, weil in den kommenden Tagen jeweils Hochtaunus angesagt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (6. Mai 2009)

Durchmesser bestimmt 40-50 cm ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

@Mzaskar: Immer noch keine Antwort aus F  - Ich versuche da morgen mal anzurufen

Ich sage schon mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2009)

ich sage auch gute Nacht  morgen die vorletzte Prüfung


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2009)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben, draussen scheint die Sonne


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2009)

moin

mal schauen, ob ich mal wieder den weg in den taunus finde ...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war herrlich und nacher geht es mit dem Kollegen Nobbi wieder ab in den Hochtaunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2009)

Moin Kinners


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2009)

der kranke ist ja auch da....hast nix zu tun?


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre ja gleich zum Kunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2009)

Autofahren mit Gips?


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2009)

Geht besser als ohne Gips


----------



## Friendlyman (7. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war dann noch von fbh aus auf einer ausführlichen trailigen Tour durch den Hochtaunus: über Ölmühlweg, nfh, Esels(h)eck, Fuchsstein, um den Alden und die Altenhöfe rüber bis zur Weissen Mauer, Fuxi, Kleiner Feldi, X-Trail, RK-Trail, nfh-trail, Bahn-Trail heimwärts
> 
> Schön war's
> 
> Bis auf ein bisschen Nieselregen am Kleinen Feldi trocken von oben und auch nur noch leicht feucht von unten



Hi wahlto- 
verrat mir doch bitte mal den Bahntrail.
Gruß
W.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2009)

ei gude wie!

Prüfung war ok, meine Lager sind da und nun stehe ich vor einem Problem 
so wie ich vermutet habe, gehen die alten Lager offensichtlich doch nicht aus dem Rahmen raus  hat jemand einen Lagerabzieher der zwischen Innen-und Aussenring greift?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> Prüfung war ok, meine Lager sind da und nun stehe ich vor einem Problem
> so wie ich vermutet habe, gehen die alten Lager offensichtlich doch nicht aus dem Rahmen raus  hat jemand einen Lagerabzieher der zwischen Innen-und Aussenring greift?



Habs geschafft  beim nächsten mal weiß ich wies geht, da brauch ich dann wohl nichtmehr soviel Gewalt  
Bis aufs alte Lager ist aber noch alles heile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2009)

Bin zurück von einer schönen Hochtaunusrunde 

Heute ging's mit Nobbi von FFM zur Hohemark auf die gute alte Goldgrube-Lindenberg-Sandplacken-Route und dann hoch zum Grossen Feldi und von da dann trailig heimwärts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2009)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Hi wahlt*h*o-
> verrat mir doch bitte mal den Bahntrail.



Der Bahn-Trail liegt zwischen der B455 und dem Kelkheimer Reis. Er verläuft von der B455 aus gesehehn zunächst im Wald direkt am Rande des Feldes Richtung Schneidhain un dann nach einer Rechtskurve entlang der Trasse der K-Bahn zwischen Königstein und Kelkheim. Er beginnt von der B455 aus gesehen hinten links auf dem kleinen Waldparkplatz an der 455 auf der Höhe des Rettershofes. Aus Richtung Kelkheim aus gesehen gesehen findest Du ihn, wenn du am Reis dem geteerten Feldweg folgst, der die später über die Bahnschienen runter ins Tal mit der Roten Mühle, resp. nach Kelkheim führt. Vom Reis aus gesehen, kommt auf der linken Seite ein Wasserhäuschen und nach ca. 100m geht der Trail in einer Rechtskurve nach links ab.


----------



## wartool (7. Mai 2009)

wahltho.. kann es sein, dass ich Euch vom Feldi aus Richtung Sandplacken entgegen gekommen bin? Da an dem Parkplatz mit der kleenen Sprungmöglichkeit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2009)

Das ist sehr gut möglich.


----------



## wartool (7. Mai 2009)

hmm.. ich bin untröstlich, dass ich nicht sofort vor dem Fürsten und seinem Gefolge in den Staub gesunken bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2009)

es sei Ihm verziehen, der Fürst ist heute gut aufgelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2009)

Torque rennt wieder  Hinterbau mit neuem Hauptlager (welches nicht komplett fest ist) fühlt sich subjektiv ne ganze Ecke feinfühliger an 

Zeit fürs Bett  morgen ist die letzte Prüfung: Mathe


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Torque rennt wieder  Hinterbau mit neuem Hauptlager (welches nicht komplett fest ist) fühlt sich subjektiv ne ganze Ecke feinfühliger an



Nachdem ich letztes Jahr im Februar einen Komplett Service an meinem FR gemacht hatte, war das Ansprechverhalten ebenfalls spürbar sensibler 

Ich sag' dann auch gleich schon mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen 

Alles muss man hier selber machen, sobald der Fux mal Urlaub hat


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2009)

moin moin

na ja, so spät bin ich jetzt auch nicht dran  war halt grad noch bei heraklix ...

gute nachricht vom bikehändler : mein rahmen ist garantie und bekommt jetzt frischen pulverlack 
ich könnte mir theoretisch auch ne andere farbe aussuchen, bleibe aber wohl beim schönen gelb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> gute nachricht vom bikehändler : mein rahmen ist garantie und bekommt jetzt frischen pulverlack



 Hieraus schliesse ich, dass nur die Pulverbeschichtung defekt war und nicht der Argon Rahmen selbst, womit ich offen gesagt auch gerechnet habe


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hieraus schliesse ich, dass nur die Pulverbeschichtung defekt war und nicht der Argon Rahmen selbst, womit ich offen gesagt auch gerechnet habe



Ich mag Deine Offenheit. 

Achso: Moin moin


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Torque rennt wieder  Hinterbau mit neuem Hauptlager (welches nicht komplett fest ist) fühlt sich subjektiv ne ganze Ecke feinfühliger an
> 
> Zeit fürs Bett  morgen ist die letzte Prüfung: Mathe



Du wirst es zwar nicht mehr lesen aber......


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hieraus schliesse ich, dass nur die Pulverbeschichtung defekt war und nicht der Argon Rahmen selbst, womit ich offen gesagt auch gerechnet habe



ich auch. obwohl so ein neuer rahmen mit riemen-option auch nicht schlecht gewesen wäre 

ich denke aber auch, dass andere nics noch wesentlich mehr aushalten müssen als das meine. und von gebrochenen rahmen bei nic hab ich bisher noch nie gehört ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich denke aber auch, dass andere nics noch wesentlich mehr aushalten müssen als das meine. und von gebrochenen rahmen bei nic hab ich bisher noch nie gehört ...



Ich habe auch schon von gebrochenen Rahmen bei Nicolais gehört, aber nur unter Extrembelastungen im Downhil-Bereich 

Nicolai rulez!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2009)

Moin 



> Ich mag Deine Offenheit.



Bis du auch offen 

Heute ist nicht Frei Tag  aber Freitag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bis du auch offen



Für was denn bitte?


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute ist nicht Frei Tag  aber Freitag



heute ist beides


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2009)

> Für was denn bitte?


 
für alles halt


----------



## Hopi (8. Mai 2009)

Moin Plauschis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

Moin Du Invalide


----------



## Hopi (8. Mai 2009)

Dafür werde ich zum ende der Saison wieder fit sein  wenn alle andern daniederliegen. Und dann sind die Trails wieder schön leer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich muss ganz offen sagen, ich geniesse das Biken im Hochtaunus unter der Woche abends auch am Meisten, da sind so gut wie keine Biker und Fussgänger untwegs


----------



## Hopi (8. Mai 2009)

Thomas, wenn ich meine Hand wieder aus dem Gips habe, können wir  abends mal ein paar runden drehen  bis ich Hand wieder richtig bewegen kann werde ich wohl nur CC fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

Gerne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

@Hopi: Die gängigen Trails wie Weisse Mauer, X-Trail, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Victoria-Trail, etc., die bei mir so eigentlich fst täglich auf dem Programm stehen, traust Du Dir dann aber schon zu?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2009)

Ei gude wie!

Mathe war entweder zu einfach, oder ich hab die Hälfte übersehen  1:45 von 3std geschrieben  und ein ziemlich gutes Gefühl


----------



## Hopi (8. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Hopi: Die gängigen Trails wie Weisse Mauer, X-Trail, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Victoria-Trail, etc., die bei mir so eigentlich fst täglich auf dem Programm stehen, traust Du Dir dann aber schon zu?



Da ich ja weiß, dass Du die nicht runter prügelst  denke ich schon. Aber sicher kann ich das erst in 10 Wochen sagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

Weißt Du nicht, dass ich wegen mehrfacher vorsätzlicher Trail-Verprügelung steckbrieflich gesucht werde und deshalb dauernd im Hochtaunus auf der Flucht bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

@Fux: Der Hebie-Kettenschutz ist heute angekommen, ich habe ihn gleich am Argon montiert, geht einfach und passt gut, ich werde ihn am Wochenende mal testen und ein paar Trails verprügeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Der Hebie-Kettenschutz ist heute angekommen, ich habe ihn gleich am Argon montiert, geht einfach und passt gut, ich werde ihn am Wochenende mal testen und ein paar Trails verprügeln



einfach auch für 2 linke hände 

bin mal auf den test-bericht gespannt 

und lass die trails noch am leben, will auch noch ein paar runterprügeln


----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weißt Du nicht, dass ich wegen mehrfacher vorsätzlicher Trail-Verprügelung steckbrieflich gesucht werde und deshalb dauernd im Hochtaunus auf der Flucht bin



Kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe ihn schon mehrfach völlig unschuldige und wehrlose Trails verprügeln sehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt ist endlich Frei-Tag 

 wir haben ja schon Samstag 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2009)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2009)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2009)

news aus le grand nation?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2009)

Leider noch nicht, hatte vorgestern noch eine SMS geschickt mit der Bitte um Beantwortung meiner E-Mail. Wollte gestern anrufen, hatte aber im Officium etwas Stress 

Klappt hoffentlich heute.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> news aus le grand nation?



Die Vermieter sind gerade in Urlaub, ich habe mit der Tochter gesprochen, sie telefoniert mit den Eltern, um zu verifizieren, dass die Hütte wirklich noch frei ist.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2009)

Naja unter gewissen Randbedingungen könnte ich ja bei der Tochter übernachten 


...einfach in Urlaub fahren wo wir buchen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2009)

@Fux: Der Herbie-Kettenschutz funzt perfekt


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja unter gewissen Randbedingungen könnte ich ja bei der Tochter übernachten



Das müssten wir dann aber nochmal im Detail diskutieren. Vorher bräuchten wir aber ein Bild als Entscheidungsgrundlage.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2009)

Ach ich bin da lieber spontan


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach ich bin da lieber spontan



OK. Evtl. Unstimmigkeiten regeln wir dann halt spontan unter Männern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2009)

Da geht ja gerade mit den Herren anscheinend voll die Fantasie durch


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2009)

Ja es ist Frühling


----------



## ratte (9. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja es ist Frühling


Wo?
Hier war eben eher Weltuntergang. Ganz schön finster, bevor es finster wurde. 
Ich hoffe, morgen wird's besser


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2009)

Hier hat es auch mal geschwind die Bäume durch gepustet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2009)

Hier hat's auch geregnet und leicht gewittert.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2009)

also hornau ist noch da 

moin allerseits und allen müttern heute einen besonders schönen tag


----------



## ratte (10. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen zusammen.

Alles Gute an alle Mütter

und besonders an Cynthia: 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Da schliessen A. und ich uns doch und gratulieren Cynthia ebenfalls herzlich um Geburtstag


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Mai 2009)

moin

ebenfalls alles gute!


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Mai 2009)

Hi Wahltho,
danke für die Erklärung des Bahntrail.
Habs gestern schon mal ausprobiert.
Ist eine tolle Ergänzung wenn man vom Staufengebiet Richtung 
Bad Soden fahren möchte. Bin vom Staufen kommend  den Friedhofstrail hoch und dann den Bahntrail runter.

bis irgendwann

W.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2009)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> ... den Friedhofstrail hoch und dann den Bahntrail runter.



Das ist auch eine klassische Kombination von mir, die ich öfters am Ende meiner Staufen/Judenkopf/Rossert/Fischbacherkopf-Runde einbaue.

Passt gut, wenn Du eben gerade den XT-Trail vom Steinbruch am Fischbacherkopf runterkommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2009)

Ei gude wie!

Regen gestern war doof, hat die Feierlichkeiten aber glücklicherweiße kaum gestört 

Wetter heute ist genial, iggi und ich werden gleich das Enduro ausführen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2009)

War heute in Solothurn auf den Bike Day's: 

Es hatte dort eine ganze Stange Cubes,





meine alte Liebe,





einen Eye Catcher





und noch andere lustige Sachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend 

Welche Feierlichkeiten denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2009)

@Mzaskar: Hütte ist reserviert, Bestätigung bekomme ich aber erst in ca. einer Woche, wenn die Vermieter aus dem Urlaub zurück sind


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2009)

perfekt ich geh schon mal packen


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> perfekt ich geh schon mal packen



ich auch, für die heia ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2009)

Wieder da   hat Spass gemacht, ich habe eine persönliche Erstbefahrung getätigt  und wir sind ein bisschen schlammig geworden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Welche Feierlichkeiten denn?



Polterabend  zum Glück war das Wetter beim Aufbau am Mittag noch gut  danach waren genügend Dächer in unserem Hof vorhanden das niemand wirklich nass wurde


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ............
> moin allerseits und allen müttern heute einen besonders schönen tag


Der war schön. 
Leider konnte ich nicht biken, da in meine Felge eine Speiche fehlte.




ratte schrieb:


> .................
> und besonders an Cynthia:
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.



Na, dannnnn........
Happy börsday


----------



## wondermike (10. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Polterabend



Aha. Darf man gratulieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aha. Darf man gratulieren?



Ich war glücklicherweiße nur als Helfender Bruder dabei  ich hab bis jetzt mein Leben für sowas noch eindeutig zu wenig genossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich auch, für die heia ...



dafür muss man doch nichts packen, sondern nur ablegen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich nicht biken, da in meine Felge eine Speiche fehlte.



Tja, hättest Du mich mal gefragt, ich hab so ziemlich alle gängigen Speichenlängen im Keller rumliegen und wir hätten wahrscheinlich schnell eine neue einziehen können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... ich hab bis jetzt mein Leben für sowas noch eindeutig zu wenig genossen



 Genau - damit würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch noch ein paar Frauen warten


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - damit würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch noch ein paar Frauen warten



nimm mit was geht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - damit würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch noch ein paar Frauen warten





Lucafabian schrieb:


> nimm mit was geht



Wenn das die Vivi liest 

Ein paar Jährchen nach dem Studium habe ich allerdings wirklich noch Zeit


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - damit würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch noch ein paar Frauen warten



wenns doch gleich die richtige ist, warum noch andere probieren 

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn das die Vivi liest



Na vllt. kommt sie dann auch noch auf den Geschmack 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ein paar Jährchen nach dem Studium habe ich allerdings wirklich noch Zeit



 Genau, die wilden Jahren kommen ja bei Dir erst noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenns doch gleich die richtige ist,



Ahh - Ein Verfechter der grossen Liebe  



wissefux schrieb:


> warum noch andere probieren morsche



Weil's Spass macht und schmeckt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weil's Spass macht und schmeckt?



Ach ne - das war ja Fanta


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, hättest Du mich mal gefragt, ich hab so ziemlich alle gängigen Speichenlängen im Keller rumliegen und wir hätten wahrscheinlich schnell eine neue einziehen können


Ich denke die war schon länger kaputt. Da war nix mit mal schnell einziehen.  Ich werde mir ein neues HR zulegen. Mir ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass die Felge auch einen Schlag weg hat. Ich würde höchstens noch die Nabe nutzen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Freunde des Radsportes und der Natur 

Ich liebe euch alle


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Freunde des Radsportes und der Natur
> 
> Ich liebe euch alle



Was höre ich denn da raus? Hat der Frühling zugeschlagen?


----------



## Hopi (11. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denke die war schon länger kaputt. Da war nix mit mal schnell einziehen.  Ich werde mir ein neues HR zulegen. Mir ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass die Felge auch einen Schlag weg hat. Ich würde höchstens noch die Nabe nutzen.



Moin at all,
Caro lass mal den Thomas machen, nur weil eine Speiche im Popo ist, braucht man nicht gleich eine neue Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (11. Mai 2009)

Danke für eure Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag! 

Grüße an alle

Christina


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

Ne Speiche im PoPo kann aber auch ganz schön schmerzhaft sein Aua   

und ob da der Thomas der richtige ist, ich weiss ja ned


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

Hoi Cynthia,

ich habe dich ja (fast) ganz vergessen  Auch für mir die besten Wünsche (nachträglich) zum Geburtstag


----------



## Cynthia (11. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Cynthia,
> 
> ich habe dich ja (fast) ganz vergessen  Auch für mir die besten Wünsche (nachträglich) zum Geburtstag





Danke, danke!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

Matrix oder Borg


----------



## Hopi (11. Mai 2009)

Nix da Borg 


Es muss heissen "wir sind die Plauschi, sie werden Bikimiliert "


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2009)

bald wieder frei-zeit ...


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2009)

heute nimmt mein argon wahrscheinlich ein schönes gelbes bad ... vielleicht ist es mit der beauty-behandlung auch schon fertig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Mai 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/185684/cat/24/date/1193485799

30,- ohne versand... gut oder schlecht ?
bzw hat noch jemand was überflüssiges rumfliegen, was ich abkaufen könnt?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=124http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=4611


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2009)

Ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2009)

Ei gude Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei gude Nacht!



ei isses denn schon wieder soweit 

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

juupp ... ab dafür


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2009)

und wieder raus aus der falle. aber zackig !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

Jawoll Sir! Jawoll! 

Moin


----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2009)

Moin,

bleibt das Wetter so oder regnet es heute Mittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)

Morsche


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe, dass es zumindest trocken bleibt. bis ca. 16.40 uhr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

Lt. Wetter.de soll es in Kelkheim ab heute Mittag regnen. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 91%  und 3 bis 5 Liter/Quadratmeter.

Deshalb bin ich auch lieber gleich wieder vierrädrig nach FFM gereist


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)

na hoffentlich hast du das Dach zu gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

... ich hab's heute Morgen gar nicht erst aufgemacht


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. Wetter.de soll es in Kelkheim ab heute Mittag regnen. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 91%  und 3 bis 5 Liter/Quadratmeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bleibt das Wetter so oder regnet es heute Mittag?





wissefux schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass es zumindest trocken bleibt. bis ca. 16.40 uhr ...



Gugst Du konkret einfach hier nach


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gugst Du konkret einfach hier nach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


>



FFM meldet seit ca. 1 Stunde Regen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet seit ca. 1 Stunde Regen



... und nach regenradar dürfte die dusche in ca. 2 h wieder vorbei 

komisch nur, dass der regen von süd-west kommt und der wind von ost 
der gegenwind bremst diese regenfront ein wenig aus, sonst wäre es schon vorbei ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

FFM meldet weiterhin heftigen Dauerregen.


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2009)

es wird doch enger als gedacht ...
geb dem wetter noch ne gute stunde ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2009)

dann werd ich halt jetzt nass. blöder ostwind, blöder


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)

Könnt ihr nichtmal den Regen bei euch behalten  hier beginnt es jetzt auch zu tropden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

Nö, nö, der Regen ist doch extra ein Geschenk für Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)

NeeeNeee erst der Per und nun der Regen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

Na Ihr werdet Euch doch jetzt 'eh bald erstmal abschotten


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2009)

schee war´s


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)

> Na Ihr werdet Euch doch jetzt 'eh bald erstmal abschotten


 
vor den 7 Plagen 

AmPoPo es ist fast unmöglich auf dem Schweizer Arbeitsmarkt IT Kräfte zu bekommen


----------



## wondermike (12. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> vor den 7 Plagen
> 
> AmPoPo es ist fast unmöglich auf dem Schweizer Arbeitsmarkt IT Kräfte zu bekommen



Na dann besteht ja vielleicht noch Hoffnung für uns, wenn hier alles den Bach runter geht. Aber wenn der Per so weiter macht, lassen sie bestimmt bald keine Deutschen mehr rein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> schee war´s



Ich nehme an, Du meinst schee nass?  

Ich bin dann gerade noch Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na dann besteht ja vielleicht noch Hoffnung für uns, wenn hier alles den Bach runter geht. Aber wenn der Per so weiter macht, lassen sie bestimmt bald keine Deutschen mehr rein.



 Wer will denn noch in diese Steuer-Oase, die muss schnellstmöglich ausgetrocknet werden


----------



## wondermike (12. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer will denn noch in diese Steuer-Oase, die muss schnellstmöglich ausgetrocknet werden



Genau! Da muss Per mit der Kavallerie mal gründlich aufräumen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau! Da muss Per mit der Kavallerie mal gründlich aufräumen.



Die Idee hatte doch letztens schon so eine andere rote Socke oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du meinst schee nass?



was auch sonst ... auch wenn man von aussen halbwegs trocken bleibt, wird man in diesen klamotten immer von innen recht feucht 

na ja, kaum zu hause, hörte es ja dann auch erst mal auf. war ja klar ...

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht 

Morgen wird wettermässig wohl der schönste Tag der Woche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> Morgen wird wettermässig wohl der schönste Tag der Woche



will mal hoffen das er auch trocken bleibt


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)

Nächtle  iihr Steuerhinterzieher


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> Morgen wird wettermässig wohl der schönste Tag der Woche





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> will mal hoffen das er auch trocken bleibt



bisher noch trocken und schön.

wehe, wenn das heute mittag wieder anders ausgeht 

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2009)

... heute sollte es eigentlich trocken bleiben 

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2009)

neues am großen mannstein 

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.5927778.de.htm


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2009)

Morsche Kinners


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2009)

moin moin

heute kommt meine Reba wieder


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2009)

Die Reichen kommen wieder gut weg 

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,624471,00.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Reichen kommen wieder gut weg



... aber nur die Reichen, die Steuern hinterziehen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2009)

Aber das machen doch alle  egal ob arm oder reich


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2009)

hab ne 2009er REBA


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab ne 2009er REBA



Für welches Rad


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Für welches Rad



für mein hardtail 
fahre doch noch ein centurion backfire light 
und aufgrund von Garantie hab ich nun eine neue 2009er Reba bekommen


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2009)

Ahh ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2009)

nehme mal HT


----------



## caroka (13. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Reichen kommen wieder gut weg
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,624471,00.html



Dann ist es wohl besser mit arbeiten auf zu hören und reich zu werden.

......oder man macht so etwas [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2009)

So zurück von einer schönen, wenn auch tlw. recht schlammigen Hochtaunus-Tour mit meinem Kollegen und Alpen-X-Mitfahrer Boris 

Boris war heute morgen mit dem Auto angereist. Wir sind dann zunächst gemeinsam zweirädrig nach FFM und heute abend über den Hochtaunus zurück nach fbh.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So zurück von einer schönen, wenn auch tlw. recht schlammigen Hochtaunus-Tour mit meinem Kollegen und Alpen-X-Mitfahrer Boris
> 
> Boris war heute morgen mit dem Auto angereist. Wir sind dann zunächst gemeinsam zweirädrig nach FFM und heute abend über den Hochtaunus zurück nach fbh.



wie sind denn so die trails?
X-trail? rote kreuz trail?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie sind denn so die trails?
> X-trail? rote kreuz trail?



X-Trail und RK-Trail waren bis auf einige schlammige Stellen und (noch) feuchte Wurzeln erstaunlich trocken, nfh-Trail und Bahn-Trail waren eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2009)

so do I


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen aud dem Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## bone peeler (14. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen *gäääääähn*

Boah... wenn ich das Wetter draussen seh könnt ich mich grad wieder ins Bett verkrümeln....


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2009)

Horror am Kopierer


----------



## bone peeler (14. Mai 2009)

Geil!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2009)




----------



## bone peeler (14. Mai 2009)

Backflip mit dem Bike? Wie lahm!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq6I...r-truck-backflip.html&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Mai 2009)

ei gude wie! 
hoffe mal das das Wetter bald wieder Sommerähnlich wird  würde meinen Urlaubsplänen entgegen kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2009)

Ein interessanter Tag heute 

Ich habe erfahren, dass ich bei der Losziehung im Rahmen des Rohloff-VIP-Events (für alle Speedhub-Besitzer mit mehr als 4 registrierten Naben), das am letzen w/e in Kassel stattgefunden hat und an dem ich nicht persönlich teilnehmen konnte, eine Generalüberholung für eine Speedhub gewonnen habe 

Da es heute dann doch nicht geregnet hat, bin ich noch meine Staufen-Judenkopf-Rossert-Fischbacherkopf-Runde gefahren. Auf dem Rossert-Gipfel-Trail musste ich dann a) feststellen, dass es noch etwas sehr glitschig ist (was ich eigentlich sehr gerne mag  ) und b) in Folge von a) dann wieder mal die Erfahrung machen, dass das Tragen eines Helmes beim Mountain-Biken sehr angeraten ist:

Als ich nämlich auf dem Trail weggerutscht bin, was ja an sich kein Malheur, sondern im Wesentlichen bis auf ein paar Ratscher und blaue Flecken einfach nur dreckig ist (was ich ja bekannterweise ebenfalls liebe ), musste selbiges gemäß Murphy natürlich prompt an einer Stelle passieren, wo ein Baum im Weg stand. Prompt hat es "Kracks" gemacht und der schöne Giro E2 hatte einen Bruch, aber lieber der Helm als mein Kopf


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2009)

1. glückwunsch 

2. hat der baum wenigstens anschließend die macht der säge zu spüren bekommen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2009)

... na der Baum konnte ja nichts dafür, er hatte sich ja nicht quergelegt...

... insofern hat der Fürst Milde walten lassen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2009)

Zum Glück ist dem Baum kein Schaden entstanden


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist dem Baum kein Schaden entstanden



 Das habe ich gar nicht mehr überprüft 

Gute Nacht @Iggi & @All


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## ratte (14. Mai 2009)

@wahltho
Eieiei, was machst Du denn für Sachen?
Hauptsache die Rübe ist heil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Rübe ist heil.



Naja ein bisschen krank im Kopf war ich ja immer schon


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2009)

Morsche ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2009)

Na morsch fühle ich mich aber noch nicht


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2009)

Naja, da müsste man mal A. fragen 

Aber gut das du einen Helm an hattest


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2009)

ein fall für wm : http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=8370990.html


----------



## wondermike (15. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein fall für wm : http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=8370990.html




Ich sag' jetzt ja nix zur Auswahl des morgendlichen Lesestoffs. 

Es gibt jedenfalls auch seriöse Quellen:

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,625000,00.html

Habe heute morgen jedenfalls nichts mitbekommen, dass die Bullerei in größerer Zahl unterwegs war.


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2009)

wobei die quelle der quelle jeweils die gleiche ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2009)

und außerdem erwarte ich, dass du jetzt sofort die heimischen wälder durchpflügst und den kerl stellst


----------



## bone peeler (15. Mai 2009)

Moin..... fühl mich total gerädert... und meine Prellung lässt mich auch nicht ruhen.... arghhhhh...


Wünsche trotzdem allen einen schönen letzten Arbeitstag vor dem Wochenende....


----------



## wondermike (15. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und außerdem erwarte ich, dass du jetzt sofort die heimischen wälder durchpflügst und den kerl stellst



Damit die Blut-und-Sp****-Zeitung (will ja unsere sensiblen Mitglieder nicht übermäßig strapazieren  ) wieder was zu schreiben hat:

*Unschuldiger Mountainbiker von MP-Salve niedergemäht*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Moin..... fühl mich total gerädert... und meine Prellung lässt mich auch nicht ruhen.... arghhhhh...
> 
> 
> Wünsche trotzdem allen einen schönen letzten Arbeitstag vor dem Wochenende....



dito


----------



## ratte (15. Mai 2009)

Grrr...mpf,
da ist man mal einmal wieder früh von der Arbeit daheim und spielt mit dem Gedanken an ein kleines Ründchen um den Staufen. Und was ist? 

Es ist Wochenende. Sonne und angenehme Temperaturen sollten da angesagt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2009)

N'abend Leute, alles frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2009)

Die Wetteraussichten für den Taunus sind ja weiterhin eher bescheiden 

Ich wünsche trotzdem eine gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2009)

aktuell sieht´s gut aus da draußen.

demnach erst mal ein guter morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2009)

... selbstverständlich ein guter Morgen - Moin


----------



## ratte (16. Mai 2009)

Noch etwas frisch, aber die Sonne scheint.
Und ich habe mir den Tag vollgepackt, da ich auf Regen eingestellt war. 

@wahltho
Brummt der Schädel noch?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2009)

moin moin! 
hoffe stark das Wetter bleibt so


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## wondermike (16. Mai 2009)

Da verkneifen wir uns ja jetzt mal jeden Kommentar. 

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/0,1518,625253,00.html

Hat jemand mitgemacht? Und wie viele richtige?


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da verkneifen wir uns ja jetzt mal jeden Kommentar.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/0,1518,625253,00.html
> 
> Hat jemand mitgemacht? Und wie viele richtige?



hab mal eben das quiz Politik gemacht...
32 von 36 richtige 
geht sogar


----------



## wondermike (16. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab mal eben das quiz Politik gemacht...
> 32 von 36 richtige
> geht sogar




Immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> @wahltho
> Brummt der Schädel noch?



 Wieso? - Der Schädel hat gar nicht gebrummt, am Kopf keinerlei Schäden, nur der Helm ist gebrochen  Ansonsten ein paar kleinere Schrammen 

Ich überlege, ob ich den Crash Repair Service von Giro in Anspruch nehme,  da könnte ich einen Giro Athlon (wohl der Nachfolger vom E2) für 75 Euro haben, aber sie garantieren die Farbe nicht und ich mag nur Schwarz/Carbon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Immerhin.



Erstaunlich!


----------



## ratte (16. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? - Der Schädel hat gar nicht gebrummt, am Kopf keinerlei Schäden, nur der Helm ist gebrochen  Ansonsten ein paar kleinere Schrammen


Naja, in der Regel gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich, wenn es den Helm zerlegt, schon um etwas mehr als ein leichtes Dotz handelt.

Die Naturwissenschaftsfragen sind okay (35 1/2 von 36), an den Rest trau ich mich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Naja, in der Regel gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich, wenn es den Helm zerlegt, schon um etwas mehr als ein leichtes Dotz handelt.



Bin ja auch nicht volle Latte gegen den Baum geknallt, sondern irgendwie mit dem Helm quasi etwas härter am Stamm vorbeigeschrammt. Ich hab's noch Knacks machen gehört 

... ich liebe den Rossert-Trail einfach 

Kommende Woche soll das Wetter ja einfach nur goil werdern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2009)

moin.

soll ich raus oder nicht  von westen nähert sich langsam aber sicher ein niederschlagsgebiet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Dresden


----------



## bone peeler (17. Mai 2009)

Moin aus dem sonnigen Rödermark.... 

Schnell noch frühstücken... dann raus auf´s Radel...


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2009)

moin aus Lenzhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2009)

mahlzeit aus dem sonnigen hornau !

ich habs getan und nix bereut ...


----------



## caroka (17. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mahlzeit aus dem sonnigen hornau !
> 
> ich habs getan und nix bereut ...



Ja, es war wieder sehr schön.  
Mir wird gerade das radfahren beigebracht.


----------



## caroka (17. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Dresden



Danke und Euch viel Spass. Nächstes WE bin ich nicht im Taunus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2009)

So, der Fürst, seine Gemahlin sowie die hochwohlgeborenen Eltern des Fürstensind vom Besuche der Elbresidenz zurückgekehrt an den Hofe des Fürsten im Taunus.

Der Fürst stellt wohlwollend fest, dass das Wetter hier jetzt auch seinen Vorstellungen entspricht


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, es war wieder sehr schön.
> Mir wird gerade das radfahren beigebracht.



was genau bringen die älteren herren (sorry ) dir denn noch beim radeln bei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2009)

Alte Knacker? - Wer denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> was genau bringen die älteren herren (sorry ) dir denn noch beim radeln bei


hohe trittfrequenz und rundes treten.......soll ich mich outen......einer ist rennradfahrer 
ich hoffe du redest jetzt noch mit mir.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Alte Knacker? - Wer denn?


Ich kenn keine alten knacker, wenn dann nur knackige alte. 
Aber die sind doch nicht alt, da fängt das leben doch gerade erst an spass zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Ich kenn keine alten knacker, wenn dann nur knackige alte.



Klar, Du kennst uns und Dich hoffentlich auch  

... mit 66 Jahren, da fängt das Leben an, mit 66 Jahren, da hat man Spass daran...


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2009)

2 (fast) neue Muddy mary 26*2,5 fÃ¼r 33â¬ + versand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2009)

Bloody Mary?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2009)

mein erster ebay-Käuferdeal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2009)

Eine EBucht-Defloration sozusagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2009)

morsche ... -> ... ist dienstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2009)

übermorsche ... -> ... ist Mittwoch


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben 

Hoffe das Wochenende war schön  Meines war 









Edit: Es ist nicht mein Bruder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2009)

... Das ist wirklich nicht Dein Bruder?


----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Das ist wirklich nicht Dein Bruder?



Aber auf jeden Fall der Bruder im Geiste...


----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2009)

Und nochmal hierzu:

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/0,1518,625140,00.html

Will ja nicht angeben, aber immerhin habe ich über 10 Punkte mehr als der durchschnittliche deutsche Doktorand.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2009)

Oh grosser Prof. Dr. Wondermike


----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh grosser Prof. Dr. Wondermike





Prof. Dr. Dr. bitte sehr!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Prof. Dr. Dr. bitte sehr!





wahltho schrieb:


> Oh grosser Prof. Dr. *Dr.* Wondermike



Zufrieden? 

Ich hab' mal den Politikteil gemacht und 34 von 36 Punkten geholt.


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2009)

hab überall 36 von 36 

bin kein prof dr. dr. aber der *wisse*fux 

ok, die maschine hat halt nicht gemerkt, dass ich ein paar mal auf "nochmal" geklickt hab. glück gehört dazu


----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2009)

Zählt aber alles nix, wenn man nicht beim ursprünglichen Test mitgemacht hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2009)

... egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## prodigy (18. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Lieben
> 
> Hoffe das Wochenende war schön  Meines war



ist das blaue das neue Intense Tracer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2009)

War eine schöne Runde im Hochtaunus: Weisse Mauer gut fahrbar, X-Trail & RK-Trail auch schon weitestgehend abgetrocknet, nfh-Trail und Bahn-Trail hingegen noch eine Schlammschlacht


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2009)

Jupp ist es  Eines von 500 in CRC Blau  und alleine am Zürichsee fahren min. 3 davon durch die Gegend 

Ein schönes Bike


----------



## prodigy (18. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jupp ist es  Eines von 500 in CRC Blau  und alleine am Zürichsee fahren min. 3 davon durch die Gegend
> 
> Ein schönes Bike



Danke,
ja, ist echt ein Traum!


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2009)

entgegen der schlechten Bewertung in der Freeride sind diejenige die ich kenne höchst zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2009)

gute Idee, Schatz rück schon mal ich komme


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht





mzaskar schrieb:


> gute Idee, Schatz rück schon mal ich komme



und, wie wars? 

gmoin. sonnig, aber frisch im schatten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gute Idee, Schatz rück schon mal ich komme



Ach Du warst das


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen 


man war das eng diese NAcht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> man war das eng diese NAcht



 Was bitte genau war eng?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2009)

Na das weisst du nicht


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2009)

eng ist ein dehnbarer begriff ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

... ein sehr dehnbarer begriff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2009)

da sagst du etwas wahres


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2009)

moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2009)

mein rahmen ist wieder da 
morgen abend hilft mir der kater beim zusammenbau. der knackpunkt wird die rohloff werden, soweit sind wir uns schon einig. könnte also sein, dass wir dafür noch fürstliche hilfe benötigen werden ... mal schauen, wie weit wir so kommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Warum packt ihr das ganze Zeug nicht gleich zusammen und kommt morgen Abend in meine Bike-Werkstatt?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2009)

Oh  der Fürst gewährt dem Volke eine Audienz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Der Fürst ist gut gelaunt, da übermorsche ein langes w/e beginnt...


... obwohl die Wetteraussichten für Donnerstag und Freitag nicht allzu gut sind


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum packt ihr das ganze Zeug nicht gleich zusammen und kommt morgen Abend in meine Bike-Werkstatt?



na ja, der rahmen ist ja noch bei hibike. dort wird der steuersatz erst eingepresst und dann kommt er morgen nach ladenschluß direkt zu mir ...
wir werden also erst mit den letzten sonnenstrahlen des tages anfangen können. fürs gröbste reicht das sicherlich. aber dann läßt sich das bike auch besser auf dem dach nach fbh transportieren


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch ein lannges Wochenende ..... ein gaaaaaaaaannnnnnnzzzz langes 

Ich werde wohl eher hier (St. Claire) zu finden sein. ich winke auch bestimmt mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2009)

scheiß kram!
so geiles wetter und ich darf kein sport machen!
Pralle Sonne muss ich auch meiden und wenn ich in die sonne gehe, dann nur kurz und das mit sonnecreme !!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Bei dem Geschichtstteil des Studentenpisa hab ich aber vergleichsweise ziemlich abgeloost: 30 von 36 Richtige


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> scheiß kram!
> so geiles wetter und ich darf kein sport machen!
> Pralle Sonne muss ich auch meiden und wenn ich in die sonne gehe, dann nur kurz und das mit sonnecreme !!



Mein Beileid


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2009)

so, der sonnige warme taunus ruft ... ab in die bergwelt 

sorry iggi  aber dort gibts auch reichlich schatten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, der sonnige warme taunus ruft ... ab in die bergwelt



Ich höre ihn hier in FFM auch schon rufen 

... noch zwei Meetings, dann geht es vierrädrig oben ohne Heimwärts und dann zweirädrig ab in die Höhe


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, der sonnige warme taunus ruft ... ab in die bergwelt
> 
> sorry iggi  *aber dort gibts auch reichlich schatten*



ändert nichts an der tatsache, dass ich kein sport machen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Das muss sicherlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber die Einnahme von Antibiotika hat mich in der Vergangenheit nie vom Biken abgehalten und würde es auch heute nicht tun 

Aber wie gesagt: Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2009)

Antibiotika kann doch dem Fürsten nichts anhaben


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das muss sicherlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber die Einnahme von Antibiotika hat mich in der Vergangenheit nie vom Biken abgehalten und würde es auch heute nicht tun
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!



..ja ich bin ja normal auch so einer...
wollt eh mal versuchen, runter nach idstein zu dümpeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ..ja ich bin ja normal auch so einer...
> wollt eh mal versuchen, runter nach idstein zu dümpeln




Aber nicht hinterher erzählen "Der wahltho hat gesagt, ich könnte ruhig Biken gehen!"


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber nicht hinterher erzählen "Der wahltho hat gesagt, ich könnte ruhig Biken gehen!"





nene... der arzt meinte ja auch wäre kein prob..
nur die in der apotheke.. meinte: ,, um gottes willen,,

von daher wollt ich mich eh nur auf ein rumgedümpel einstellen und je nach dem wies es läuft... schau mer mal


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2009)

Der Wahltho hat's gesagt .... Der Wahltho hat's gesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

*M a u l ! ! !*


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Wahltho hat's gesagt .... Der Wahltho hat's gesagt



Gibt schon wieder eine schöne Schlagzeile in der B&S-Zeitung:

*Skrupelloser Bike-Opa stiftet unbedarften Schüler zu Todesfahrt an*


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gibt schon wieder eine schöne Schlagzeile in der B&S-Zeitung:
> 
> *Skrupelloser Bike-Opa stiftet unbedarften Schüler zu Todesfahrt an*



gibts schon nen link dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

... der skrupellose Bike-Opa geht dann mal biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2009)

moment mal... ich noch da... bzw wieder da!
und es ging gut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Mai 2009)

ei gude wie!

Heute wieder mit dem Radl in der Schule gewesen und über Meisterturm, Staufen, Mannstein und Kaisertempel heimgefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Bin auch zurück von einer schönen Runde, trailig hoch zum grossen Feldi und dann wieder über Kleinen Feldi, Fuxi, Haus-Trail, etc.... heimwärts


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2009)

Ich bin noch im Officicum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Komm' dafür machst Du oft genug labora domus


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2009)

home 



> labora domus



wenn das mal nichts unanständiges ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2009)

der fürst ruhe wohl ...

... der rest auch ! gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Mai 2009)

ja, gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

ein sonniger schöner morgen erwartet euch heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Ein wenig Pathologie zum Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Grüezi zäme






Achja dieses noch zum Wochenende


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

nur 7 von 9 

bei den großstädten hab ich mich vertan (hamburg oder münchen) und wer kennt schon ne kneipe im marienhof 

diskutabel wäre da aber noch die frage nach unserer hymne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Wissensquizze scheinen ja derzeit tierisch hipp zu sein  

Insb. die 3. Antwortmöglichkeit bei der Hymne fand' ich etwas dispektabel  

Bei der Gaststätte im Marienhof habe ich sogar richtig geraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei der Gaststätte im Marienhof habe ich sogar richtig geraten



wer führt denn den laden. hatte ja auf das männliche pärchen getippt. hätte vom namen der kneipe gut gepasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

... offen gesagt habe ich mir die Antwort nicht gemerkt, weil ich wirklich einfach geraten habe  

Ich meine es wäre die 2. Antwortmöglichkeit gewesen.


----------



## Maggo (20. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur 7 von 9
> 
> bei den großstädten hab ich mich vertan (hamburg oder münchen) und wer kennt schon ne kneipe im marienhof
> 
> diskutabel wäre da aber noch die frage nach unserer hymne



bei mir kam:


> Ihre Punktzahl: 9
> 
> Deutschland kennen Sie so gut wie Ihre Westentasche. Bravo.



 marienhof kenne ich dank der mutter meiner tochter.....


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

6 von 9  bin ich denn jetzt schon Schweizer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Du bist eben assimiliert worden  

Ampopo: Wie geht eigentlich die Schweizer Nationalhymne? 

Mit dem Apfel auf dem Kopf...


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 6 von 9



puhh, da bin ich nochmal halbwegs gut rausgekommen 

@maggo : mein text war der gleiche. bei 9 von 9 hätte zumindest noch das titellied zum marienhof gespielt werden müssen


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2009)

mosche....

7 von 9


----------



## Maggo (20. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> puhh, da bin ich nochmal halbwegs gut rausgekommen
> 
> @maggo : mein text war der gleiche. bei 9 von 9 hätte zumindest noch das titellied zum marienhof gespielt werden müssen



ich hatte den ton hier aus, kann also durchaus passiert sein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir kam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Respekt - Ich hab' auch nur 6 von 9 geschafft (inkl. 1x Raten bei Marienhof



Maggo schrieb:


> marienhof kenne ich dank der mutter meiner tochter.....


----------



## bone peeler (20. Mai 2009)

Ihre Punktzahl: 8

Hab mich nur bei den Städten vertan... welche Stadt ist es denn nun? (Hab Köln getippt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

hatte mich zwischen hamburg und münchen entschieden und falsch gelegen.

ergo müsste es hamburg sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte mich zwischen hamburg und münchen entschieden und falsch gelegen.
> 
> ergo müsste es hamburg sein



 Ging' mir genauso 


Ich hab' Mal den Kulturteil des Studentenpisatests bei Spiegel-Online gemacht. Da habe ich die 30 Punkte knapp nicht geschafft.

Die vier Fragen zu den römischen Zahlen sind aber auch beknackt, kann man Eine beantworten, sind die anderen drei Fragen de facto auch schon im Sack


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2009)

Sie haben 14 von 36 Punkten.

Mit diesem Resultat liegen Sie unter dem Durchschnitt aller Teilnehmer, aber darum muss man sich ja nicht gleich schämen und grämen. An Ihrem Kulturwissen können Sie ja noch feilen.


*pfeif*

waren aber auch doofe Fragen......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hab' generell bei dem Test bei einer Reihe Menge von Fragen einfach nach dem Ausschlussprinzip geraten und lag' letztendlich richtig 

Ich glaube ich mal mich mal langsam auf Richtung Hochtaunus


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2009)

dafür hab ich bei geschichte 32 und naturwissenschaft 30 richtige


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Bin dann in FFM los und kurz vor Steinbach hat es sich zugezogen vorm Taunus, bin noch in einen mittleren Schauer gekommen.

Ab Franzoseneck über Hünerberg und Vic-Trail hoch nach Falkenstein, alles insgesamt durch den erneuten Regen ziemlich siffig und glitschig. Bin dann noch über den Kocher-Fels und dann aber direkt heimwärts


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Highroler oder Fat Albert für Südfrankreich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Hab' mit beiden Reifen keine Erfahrung 

 Falls wir uns nicht mehr lesen sollten, wünsche ich Dir einen schönen Urlaub und komm' heil wieder 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Werde ich haben  Mal sehen .... du hast die Minion drauf oder?

Ach alles Blöde warum gibt es nicht nur einen Reifen der Alles kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .... du hast die Minion drauf oder?



 Si - Ich hab' auf allen Bikes einheitlich die Minions und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Panzerketten


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

so, mein bike sieht schon wieder nach bike aus. dank an den schwarzen kater und diversen lampen 
morgen noch die neue kette drauf und dann würde ich gerne bei gelegenheit die heiligen hallen des fürsten aufsuchen wollen, um aus einem singlespeeder wieder ein schaltbares gefährt zu machen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Denke an den Weihrauch und das Mürrezeugs


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Ich sach mal Tschööö mit öööö und einem Schmankerl


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

tschö und viel spaß 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2009)

moin

der frühe schrauber fängt den wurm


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich sach mal Tschööö mit öööö und einem Schmankerl



danke danke, ich hab tränen gelacht:

messimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessimessigoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoalgoal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2009)

Moin 

Stelle fest, dass die Anzahl der Vertreter der senilen Bettflucht hier anscheinend stetig zunimmt


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Deutschland  

so no Müsli und Kaffee einfahren, dann geht es los Yiippieeehhhh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2009)

Viel Spass


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2009)

SO ich habe mich entschieden, nehme die Fat Albert (2.4) auf den E2200 mit und die Highroller (2.5) Super Tacky (vo) und 60a (hi) auf den X180 mit, bin mal gespannt wie sich die so schlagen auf dem felsigen Terrain und den Asphaltstücken.

Bilder gibt es erst in 2 1/2, nicht 9 1/2 , Wochen. 

Also haltet euch senkrecht und lasst den Taunus ganz


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2009)

so, bike so sauber wie selten 
hab jetzt schon bammel vor dem ersten ausritt bei dem wetter 

fehlt nur noch die magic black box und ne runde kette spannen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2009)

... na dann pack's auf's Dach und komm vorbei


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... na dann pack's auf's Dach und komm vorbei



jetzt gleich 

von mir aus gerne. merci beaucoup


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2009)

tausend dank noch mal für die spontane audienz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2009)

Es war mir ein Vergnügen 


Ich glaube ich bike dann mal eine Runde, bevor der für Heute prognostizierte Weltuntergang beginnt


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Mai 2009)

so gleich gehts shutteln 
 von hier bis aufn feldi 

das erste mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2009)

So zurück, einmal schnell trailig Feldi rauf und wieder runter 

Ist mir definitiv schon fast zu viel Volk im Wald unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so gleich gehts shutteln
> von hier bis aufn feldi



Schafft Ihr es da schon nicht mehr selbst hoch


----------



## Hopi (21. Mai 2009)

ich war eben mal 20 min auf der Rolle  

Man bin ich aus der Form  im doppelten Sinne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2009)

Ach so:

Ich wünsche allen Männern, die:
1. schon Väter sind, einen schönen Vatertag 
2. noch Papa werden wollen: Toi, Toi, Toi! - Und nix wie ran 
3. nicht (nochmal) Papa werden wollen: Möge das Latex allzeit mit Euch sein!


----------



## wondermike (21. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 3. nicht (nochmal) Papa werden wollen: Möge das Latex allzeit mit Euch sein!



Danke.


----------



## wondermike (21. Mai 2009)

Werde mich heute wohl nicht mehr aufraffen. 



Das Wetter sieht auch immer weniger einladend aus. Werde dann dafür morgen den höchsten deutschen Feiertag, den Brückentag, gebührend begehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 2. noch Papa werden wollen: Toi, Toi, Toi! - Und nix wie ran



done


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Werde mich heute wohl nicht mehr aufraffen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das Wetter sieht auch immer weniger einladend aus. Werde dann dafür morgen den höchsten deutschen Feiertag, den Brückentag, gebührend begehen.



werde es dir gleich tun, vom latex mal abgesehn


----------



## bone peeler (21. Mai 2009)

tja jungs... da es da wo ich herkomme Männertag heisst werden wir diesen auch entsprechend feiern... auch ohne (wissentlich) Väter zu sein...


*Prost*


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schafft Ihr es da schon nicht mehr selbst hoch



logo schaffen wir das noch.... aber ich merks scho bissi mit dem scheiß zeugs... man muss es ja net übertreiben.. also hab ich/ haben wir uns entschlossen einfach schnell mim Bus hoch zu fahren 
außerdem musste der seb um 17 Uhr wieder in Idstein sein. von daher wars das recht angenehm und chillig


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> tja jungs... da es da wo ich herkomme Männertag heisst werden wir diesen auch entsprechend feiern... auch ohne (wissentlich) Väter zu sein...
> 
> 
> *Prost*



ich hab heut auch beides gemacht. erst radfahren mit zilli von liederburg oder so aus zurück nach hause via rotes kreuz und bahn trail  und dann mit meinem ostdeutschen freund thomas vater(männer)tag gefeiert. es gab geräuchtertes huhn und bier, was will man mehr? der tag heut war echt goil!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Mai 2009)

Servus 

war seehr chillig heut  und auch seehr cool 

und meine KM hab ich heut trotzdem gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ... aber ich merks scho bissi mit dem scheiß zeugs...



Man wird halt nicht jünger  

Wir haben heute Nachmittag mit Radde und Hopi auf dem Balkon gechillt und gegrillt


----------



## ratte (21. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Einladung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2009)

Gerne 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. Mai 2009)

@ Maggo

also liederburg heißt Riedelbach du " Softegg " . Die ca. 150 hm hättet ihr auch noch geschafft und brauchtet keinen "Autoshuttle" nach Mauloff. (So heißt der Ort wirklich.!)

LG Angsthaase 62


----------



## Zilli (21. Mai 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab heut auch beides gemacht. erst radfahren mit zilli ...





Maggo schrieb:


> .... was will man mehr? der tag heut war echt goil!


jepp, war scheee 




Maggo schrieb:


> ...von liederburg oder so ...


Sach mal, Du bist sicher schon öfter mal aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet rausgekommen ? .... .... 
wie hast Du nur wieder nach Hause gefunden ?






Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Maggo
> also liederburg heißt Riedelbach du " Softegg " .




Grundgesetz Artikel 1: "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar". Das gilt auch für eher abwärtsorientierte Biker.


Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Die ca. 150 hm hättet ihr auch noch geschafft und brauchtet keinen "Autoshuttle" nach Mauloff. (So heißt der Ort wirklich.!) LG Angsthaase 62


 Danke trotzdem


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Maggo
> 
> also liederburg heißt Riedelbach du " Softegg " . Die ca. 150 hm hättet ihr auch noch geschafft und brauchtet keinen "Autoshuttle" nach Mauloff. (So heißt der Ort wirklich.!)
> 
> LG Angsthaase 62



ja, stimmt. wir wollten nur nicht.
ich glaub nach mauloff ging seinerzeit unsere konfifreizeit.


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2009)

moin

frei-tag ... und trotzdem viel zu schaffe ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2009)

Moin, moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> frei-tag ... und trotzdem viel zu schaffe ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2009)

mosche 
zweites bikevideo is fertig 
nur noch en letzten feinschliff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Mai 2009)

moin kinners


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2009)

So:

Mittlerer Service am Helius CC erledigt:
- Neue Schaltzüge
- Getriebölwechsel
- Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel
- Vorne neue Bremsbeläge


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mosche
> zweites bikevideo is fertig
> nur noch en letzten feinschliff



cool  dann muss ichs mir doch mal anschauen kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich werd' mich dann mal langsam auf's Biken vorbereiten. Treffe mich um 16:00 Uhr mit Nobby und Boris am Franzoseneck 

Wollte ja heute eigentlich mal wieder einen Ruhetag einlegen, aber irgendwie ist das Wetter zu goil


----------



## FunMan (22. Mai 2009)

Moin zusammen,

heute im Angebot:

http://www.high-cycles.de/product_info.php/info/p1144_Giro-Ionos-Helm-blau-schwarz-discovery.html

http://www.high-cycles.de/product_i...M-X-0-ESP-Trigger-Schalthebel-UVP--229--.html

http://www.high-cycles.de/product_info.php/info/p874_Sidi-MTB-Giau-schwarz.html

http://www.high-cycles.de/product_info.php/info/p845_Fulcrum-Red-Metal-Zero-Disk-rot-schwarz.html



Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2009)

Habe heute noch eine sehr schöne trailige Runde im Taunus gedreht 

Die Stöckchenleger sind aber wieder unterwegs. Insb. auf dem Vic-Trail rund um den Bürgel lag jede Menge Holz auf dem Trail, das erfolgreich beseitigt wurde. Die Trails waren heute schon wieder sehr schön abgetrocknet.

Vorhin gab es dann noch Sushi & BlueRay bei Wondermike 

Ebenfalls GN8


----------



## Hopi (22. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Stöckchenleger sind aber wieder unterwegs. Insb. auf dem Vic-Trail rund um den Bürgel lag jede Menge Holz auf dem Trail, das erfolgreich beseitigt wurde. Die Trails waren heute schon wieder sehr schön abgetrocknet.





da kann ich mich ja so langsam mit meinem noch blitzsauberen bike wieder raus wagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

m


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

o


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

i


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

n


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

9


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

7


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

6


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

5


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

4


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

3


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

2


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

1


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

*7000*


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2009)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper. ich glaub die nächste gehört mir....


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2009)

mosche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen 

@Fux: Glückwünsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mich dann bald mal in den Hochtaunus begeben


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2009)

muddy marry is montiert.... 
komme mir vor wie auf einem Monstertruck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2009)

... ist doch fast alles trocken, wieso dann jetzt 'ne Muddy Mary?  

Die Trails sind inzwischen wieder in herrlichem Zustand 

Man kann es so richtig krachen lassen


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2009)

So, heute habe ich mich auch endlich mal wieder aufgerafft. Dafür habe ich mir dann gleich mit Feldberg und Altkönig die volle Dosis gegeben. War wirklich herrlich bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2009)

Der schlechte Evelyn Hamann-Verschnitt ist uns ja nun zum Glück erspart geblieben


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2009)

konnte mich auch noch für ne schnelle nfh-runde erwärmen.

vor lauter power fiel gegen ende einfach die kurbel ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2009)

Würde mal sagen, da hat das Anzugsmoment nicht ganz gestimmt


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der schlechte Evelyn Hamann-Verschnitt ist uns ja nun zum Glück erspart geblieben



Wäre ja vielleicht eine Weile lustig gewesen, zuzusehen, wie sie von einem Fettnäpfchen ins andere tappt. Aber fünf Jahre sind für sowas dann doch ein bisschen lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> ... Aber fünf Jahre sind für sowas dann doch ein bisschen lang.



 Allerdings


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Allerdings



So haben wir jetzt wieder unsern Horsti. Der stört wenigstens nicht weiter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2009)

... Nö, und der redet auch immer allen noch reihum ein wenig ins Gewissen 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen, da hat das Anzugsmoment nicht ganz gestimmt



nimm mir doch nicht gleich meine illusionen 

diew wahrheit ist wohl : diese kurbel ist ja schon ne ältere generation und schon ewig nicht nachgezogen worden. habe kürzlich die pedale abgemacht und frisch gefettet. als das unrunde trittgefühl kam, dachte ich, dass es nur das pedal sei (denn da hatte ich ja rumgefummelt ...), bis plötzlich die ganze kurbel abfiel 

moin


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2009)

das mit den abfallenden kurbeln scheint ein virus zu sein....


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> nimm mir doch nicht gleich meine illusionen
> 
> diew wahrheit ist wohl : diese kurbel ist ja schon ne ältere generation und schon ewig nicht nachgezogen worden. habe kürzlich die pedale abgemacht und frisch gefettet. als das unrunde trittgefühl kam, dachte ich, dass es nur das pedal sei (denn da hatte ich ja rumgefummelt ...), bis plötzlich die ganze kurbel abfiel
> 
> moin


"dto." das ist mir mit meiner alten XT-Kurbel an meinem Spezi 3 mal passiert bei den letzten 6 Touren  ... zuviel Fett  oder liegt es an dem bei mir fehlenden "Splint" (oder so ähnlich), der zwischen die Schrauben/Kurbelarm gesteckt wird . ... Das linke Tretlager läuft auch nicht mehr rund, es "krümelt" ein wenig, wenn ich es mit dem Finger bewege/drehe. Wird wohl Zeit für was Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... diese kurbel ist ja schon ne ältere generation



Ist es denn überhaupt schon eine Hollowtech-Kurbel?


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist es denn überhaupt schon eine Hollowtech-Kurbel?



ich glaube nicht. müßte eigentlich noch die sein, die beim kauf dran war. ergo xt 2002.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... zuviel Fett  oder liegt es an dem bei mir fehlenden "Splint" (oder so ähnlich), der zwischen die Schrauben/Kurbelarm gesteckt wird . ...



Zuviel Fett glaube ich nicht, eher die fehlende Platte zwischen Schraube/Kurbelarm.



Zilli schrieb:


> Das linke Tretlager läuft auch nicht mehr rund, es "krümelt" ein wenig, wenn ich es mit dem Finger bewege/drehe. Wird wohl Zeit für was Neues.



Die Lagerqualität bei den Hollowtech-Dingern von Shimano ist zwar ok, aber auch nichts Besonderes. Außerdem sitzen die Lager bei diesen "modernen" Innenlagern außen und sind damit Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz mehr ausgesetzt

Prinzipiell drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Fahren bis Defekt und dann wieder günstig gegen Shimano tauschen
2. Ein gutes Innenlager z.b. Acros oder Chris King verbauen
3. Neue, bessere Lager verbauen - hierfür wird aber ein Spezialwerkzeug zum Aus- und Einpressen der Lager benötigt

Ich würde Alternative 1 oder 2 empfehlen, hier wahrscheinlich w/ des Kurbelproblems Alternative 1

Bin noch über das hier gestolpert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht. müßte eigentlich noch die sein, die beim kauf dran war. ergo xt 2002.



Ok, dachte zuerst, es wär das gerade erst montierte Argon gewesen, deshalb der Hinweis auf's Drehmo.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Mai 2009)

ne abfallende kurbel hatte ich nur bei meiner truvativ stylo, weil ich so ne sicherungmutter nie wirklich angezogen hatte, da ich net das passende werkzeug besitze 
also hab ich mit immer so eine ratsche mitgeführt um die kurbel wieder für die nächsten 40-50km festzuziehen, falls diese während der tour abgefallen ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2009)

So zurück von einer schönen trailigen Runde durch den Hochtaunus 

A. und ich haben dann am Fuxi noch das Freireiter-Trüppchen getroffen


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2009)

am fuxi waren wir auch.
kurz zuvor nen platten im "bachtrail" vom teufelsquartier runter. beim start am fuxi war das ding wieder platt.  einer der zahlreichen flicken in dem reifen war undicht.
also schön mit publikum wieder geflickt 

nicht genug der platten. auf dem schotterweg am königsteiner friedhof zur quelle erwischte mich wieder ein fetter durchschlag. diesmal mußte der am fuxi noch völlig neue reifen dran glauben und bekam nun erstmal zwei schöne aufkleber. das hat dann wenigsten bis zu hause gehalten ...
3 x hinterreifen flicken/tauschen auf höchstens 10 km. net schlecht, oder 

danke nochmals an wiegetritt für den neuen reifen


----------



## wondermike (24. Mai 2009)

Bei mir war heute Flachland angesagt. Nettes Ründchen zur Burg Münzenberg, 76 km und 720 Höhenmeter. Da die Sonne ziemlich runtergeknallt hat, war's teilweise etwas anstrengend. Dank atomkriegstauglichem Sonnenschutz ist aber nix passiert.


----------



## ratte (24. Mai 2009)

Herrliches Wochenende. 
Habe mich heute auch noch einmal rund um den Staufen verirrt.

Dummerweise war ich mit den Irrungen nicht alleine, so dass ich anschließend beim Ausziehen der Schuhe und Socken zwischen meinen Zehen einen blinden Passagier gefunden habe, der es sich da schon bequem gemacht hat. Nutzlose Drecksviecher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend 



ratte schrieb:


> Dummerweise war ich mit den Irrungen nicht alleine, so dass ich anschließend beim Ausziehen der Schuhe und Socken zwischen meinen Zehen einen blinden Passagier gefunden habe, der es sich da schon bequem gemacht hat. Nutzlose Drecksviecher.



So ein Pech


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2009)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2009)

und gleich wieder moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2009)

... sieht wieder nach 'nem schönen Moin aus


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2009)

wenn es nur nicht erst der montag wäre


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2009)

Wieso? - Ist doch jedesmal ein Genuss, dem Brötchengeber erneut dienen zu dürfen!


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2009)

ich kann mir keinen schöneren genuß im leben vorstellen


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2009)

mosche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? - Ist doch jedesmal ein Genuss, dem Brötchengeber erneut dienen zu dürfen!



Schleimer! 

Und auch noch eine Fünf-Tage-Woche. Ist doch eine unmenschliche Schinderei sowas. Jetzt habe ich mich grade an die Drei-Tage-Woche gewöhnt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2009)

Für mich ist es nur eine 4-Tage Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2009)

Wondermike, Iggi, vllt. auch Crazy und meine Wenigkeit planen übrigens, am kommenden Sonntag endlich mal wieder KH zu fahren


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2009)

ich fahre rund um den hertha-see. von samstag bis sonntag ...


----------



## wondermike (25. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wondermike, Iggi und vllt. auch Crazy planen übrigens, am kommenden Sonntag endlich mal wieder KH zu fahren



Und wenn der wahltho gaaanz brav ist, nehmen wir ihn auch mit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2009)

Da siehst Du mal, wie selbstlos ich bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. Mai 2009)

Da hat sich ja mal wieder jemand eine Nominierung für den Darwin-Award verdient.

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,626681,00.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2009)

Eine leicht ähnliche Nominierung gab es doch schonmal: Die Kids, die nächtens von dem Pylonen eines Skiliftes die Schaumstoffummantelung entfernt haben, um darauf die Skipiste runterzurodeln und sich dann ins Jenseits katapultiert haben, weil sie gegen einen Pylonen des Skiliftes geknallt sind, bei dem kurz zuvor die Schaumstoffummantelung entfernt wurde


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2009)

wären wir dann nur zu dritt?
weil seb is an dem WE nicht da...


----------



## wondermike (25. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wären wir dann nur zu dritt?
> weil seb is an dem WE nicht da...



Was heißt denn hier nur? 

Immerhin eine äußerst illustre Gesellschaft. 

Aber vielleicht will ja der eine oder andere noch mitfahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wären wir dann nur zu dritt?



Hauptsache wir kriegen KH überhaupt endlich mal hin, oder? 

... und vllt. schliesst sich ja wirklich noch jemand an


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> *Was heißt denn hier nur? *
> 
> Immerhin eine äußerst illustre Gesellschaft.
> 
> Aber vielleicht will ja der eine oder andere noch mitfahren.



mach mal logger  
und wenns halt nur drei sind, is auch recht


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hauptsache wir kriegen KH überhaupt endlich mal hin, oder?
> 
> ... und vllt. schliesst sich ja wirklich noch jemand an



logo  
mal die muddy mary mal auf ner richtigen tour testen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2009)

ei gude wie! 
zurück aus der Schule und schlappe 56km aufm Tacho  
in der Sonne ist es schon ganz schön warm, vor allem wenn man ein bisschen Tempo macht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2009)

So bin zurück von einer sehr schönen und trailigen Hochtaunus-Runde.

Ich war heute auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder am Zacken  

@Lugxx: Du musst ab dem Roten Kreuz nur dem Wanderersymbol "Roter Milan" folgen. Das führt Dich zum Zacken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht 

Ich bin mal wieder total platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2009)

am himmel über ffm zuckende blitze heute in der früh haben mich zum weichei werden lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2009)

Bin wie geplant vierrädrig, oben ohne nach FFM gereist ohne Blitze und Nässe von oben


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2009)

mosche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2009)

Na, auch schon wach?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2009)

Da sind ein paar lustische dabei


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na, auch schon wach?


war schon um 7 wach... allerdings noch nicht ausm Bett


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2009)

frisch aus der Kamera


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2009)

... schließe mich an: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2009)

und ein schön frischer morgen grüßt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ein schön frischer morgen grüßt ...



... etwas frisch war die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM heute morgen in der Tat, aber sehr schön 

Die Wetteraussichten für KH sind übrigens weiterhin gut, bis einschliesslich Sonntag ist kein Regen in Sicht


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Wetteraussichten für KH sind übrigens weiterhin gut, bis einschliesslich Sonntag ist kein Regen in Sicht



hoffentlich trifft das auch etwas nördlich von kh zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Wetteraussichten für KH sind übrigens weiterhin gut, bis einschliesslich Sonntag ist kein Regen in Sicht



Na, wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Dein Wetter-Premium-Dingsbums recht hat. Sonst verlangen wir sofort unser Geld zurück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sonst verlangen wir sofort *unser *Geld zurück.



Du wolltest sicher schreiben: "Sonst verlangen wir sofort *Dein* Geld zurück."


----------



## wondermike (27. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du wolltest sicher schreiben: "Sonst verlangen wir sofort *Dein* Geld zurück."



Nee nee, *ich* verlange *Dein* Geld zurück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee nee, *ich* verlange *Dein* Geld zurück.



Ah, verstehe: Du machst jetzt in Inkassounternehmen


----------



## wondermike (27. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe: Du machst jetzt in Inkassounternehmen



Man muss ja mit der Zeit gehen. Ist ja immerhin eine der wenigen Boom-Branchen in der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

Anwalt kann in Krisenzeiten anscheinend auch noch ein lukrativer lohnender Job sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Mai 2009)

streiten sich zwei, freut sich der dritte!

ich verlange MEIN GELD zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich verlange MEIN GELD zurück



Wende Dich vertrauensvoll an Mike-Inkasso.de


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

Und zurück von einer sehr schönen trailigen Tour im Hochtaunus mit meinem Kollegen Nobbi 

By the way: Bin mit den Dainesse Crash Pants super zufrieden. Sie sitzen sehr gut, passen perfekt unter die Baggies und stören überhaupt nicht beim Treten


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und zurück von einer sehr schönen trailigen Tour im Hochtaunus mit meinem Kollegen Nobbi
> 
> By the way: Bin mit den Dainesse Crash Pants super zufrieden. Sie sitzen sehr gut, passen perfekt unter die Baggies und stören überhaupt nicht beim Treten



thomas du hast das wichtigste vergessen, sie müssen  beim crash schützen....also vor der bewertung den crash abwarten  

demnächst gehts mal zum zacken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> thomas du hast das wichtigste vergessen, sie müssen  beim crash schützen....also vor der bewertung den crash abwarten



Das setze ich einfach mal voraus 

... und hoffe es nie wirklich antesten zu müssen 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> demnächst gehts mal zum zacken....



Aber zackig, zackig!


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2009)

zack zack ins körbchen jetzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

... aber ganz zackig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> zack zack ins körbchen jetzt ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber ganz zackig



Das heisst aber doch "Husch, Husch ins Körbchen!" 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

und genauso zackig wieder raus, den neuen tag begrüßen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Heute Morgen sieht es draussen aber nicht ganz so schön, wie gestern aus


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

dafür ist es etwas wärmer. merkt man aber kaum ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



Der heutige Tag hat dann eher bescheiden begonnen, nämlich mit einem Tritt in eine halbverdaute Maus, die unser Kater auf dem Läufer im Schlafzimmer hinterlassen hat 

Die anschliessende Reinigungsaktion hat dann erstmal jede Lust auf Frühstück gekillt :kotz:


----------



## wondermike (28. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der heutige Tag hat dann eher bescheiden begonnen, nämlich mit einem Tritt in eine halbverdaute Maus, die unser Kater auf dem Läufer im Schlafzimmer hinterlassen hat



Aber er wollte Dir doch nur was Gutes tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber er wollte Dir doch nur was Gutes tun.



Ne, nicht mir, sondern A., denn die Maus lag auf Ihrer Seite


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Mai 2009)

guuuude mosche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Mosche Iggi!


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2009)

Moin kinners


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Moin Mädel


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, nicht mir, sondern A., denn die Maus lag auf Ihrer Seite



logo, sonst wäre der kater ja schwul 

aber eigentlich hättest du den happen nur auf deinen frühstücksteller legen müssen und einfach nur genießen. beim kater hättest du dann sicher ein stein im brett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Mädel



aber ein ganz hartes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> logo, sonst wäre der kater ja schwul



Eigentlich ist der Kater schon schwul, denn er schläft am liebsten auf meiner Seite im Bett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber ein ganz hartes



Also wenn die Radde gerade nicht verfügbar ist, würde ich mal sagen selbst ist der Mann


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2009)

Wir waren eben bei der Gemeinde Kelkheim  bohhh ist das Gebäude hässlich.


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir waren eben bei der Gemeinde Kelkheim  bohhh ist das Gebäude hässlich.



was wollt ihr denn da 

also für den fall der einbürgerung müßt ihr sowieso erst wahltho, caroka und mich fragen


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir waren eben bei der Gemeinde Kelkheim ...



... kennt ihr schon herrn beuth ?


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... kennt ihr schon herrn beuth ?



nein den Herren kennen wir nicht.


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

ich aber


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Mai 2009)

TACH ...

NA was treibt ihr ...gibts irgendwelche beschwerden  die ich noch nicht mitgekommen habe ?

oder sonst was zu lästern ? 





wissefux schrieb:


> was wollt ihr denn da
> 
> also für den fall der einbürgerung müßt ihr sowieso erst wahltho, caroka und mich fragen



hey hey 
und für die markung Münster bin ich zuständing


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

uups  wie konnte mir das nur passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> was wollt ihr denn da
> 
> also für den fall der einbürgerung müßt ihr sowieso erst wahltho, caroka und mich fragen





Alberto68 schrieb:


> hey hey
> und für die markung Münster bin ich zuständing



Papalafax - Der Fürst hat das alleinige Recht zu entscheiden, wer in seinem Reiche geduldet wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hey hey
> und für die markung Münster bin ich zuständing



Tach Berto Du alter Lutscher, hast ja ewig nix von Dir hören lassen


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach Berto Du alter Lutscher, hast ja ewig nix von Dir hören lassen



taj so bin ich .... ich bin wieder am verschönern an meinem königlichen palast in der markung münster

bin aber froh das ihr schon alle auf mich hier wartet  LACH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

... wie der Kölner Dom: Wenn Deine Datscha fertig ist, geht die Welt unter


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Papalafax - Der Fürst hat das alleinige Recht zu entscheiden, wer in seinem Reiche geduldet wird



das mag für fbh gelten ...

ausserdem ist es doch praktisch, einen auslandsbeauftragten im ausland direkt zu haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...bin aber froh das ihr schon alle auf mich hier wartet  LACH



Wir müssen doch endlich mal den Brake-Sliding Contest am Fuxi planen


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> das mag für fbh gelten ...
> 
> ausserdem ist es doch praktisch, einen auslandsbeauftragten im ausland direkt zu haben



hornau ist doch gar kein stadtteil  
und noch schlimmer da ist HORN drinnen ...


aber das schlimmste ist ,und da denke ich sind wir uns einig ,

 :kotz:MITTE


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir müssen doch endlich mal den Brake-Sliding Contest am Fuxi planen



vielleicht kann der fux uns da unterstützen, er hat doch bei der ausrichtung eines events mit dem TT schon erfahrungen sammeln können.


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> aber das schlimmste ist ,und da denke ich sind wir uns einig ,
> 
> :kotz:MITTE







Alberto68 schrieb:


> vielleicht kann der fux uns da unterstützen, er hat doch bei der ausrichtung eines events mit dem TT schon erfahrungen sammeln können.



ich könnte euch ein paar wege zum fuxi zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (28. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich könnte euch ein paar wege zum fuxi zeigen



ich dachte eher an dinge wie:

länge der anlauframpe 
größe der "slide area"
sicherheitsabstand  für zuschauer
sicherheitspersonal 
ersatzteil service partner 
tribünen 
.....


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

ich kümmer mich um die vermarktung im tv ...


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Mai 2009)

soooo 

erst mal die wampe vollschlagen gehen, mit vollen bauch denkt sich besser


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Mai 2009)

so endlich wieder mal fastfood +++lecker+++

so jetzt noch bis feierabend ausruhen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so endlich wieder mal fastfood +++lecker+++



Ich habe auch schon länger mal wieder das starke Verlangen nach McDof 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> so jetzt noch bis feierabend ausruhen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2009)

ei gude wie! 
Hoffentlich regnet es morgen nicht...will ins Saarland fahren mit dem Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so jetzt noch bis feierabend ausruhen



und, geschafft ? 

oder immer noch kein feierabend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich setz' mich gleich mal auf den Spin-Trainer, das Wetter sieht über dem Taunus komisch aus und ich habe irgendwie heute keinen Bock auf Outdoor...

... und Morgen ist Frei-Tag


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Mai 2009)

morgen gibts noten vom schriftl. ABI *bibber*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich drücke Dir die


----------



## wondermike (28. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen gibts noten vom schriftl. ABI *bibber*



Na, dann wissen wir ja endlich, was mit unserer Rente wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

ich warte noch auf das ende der wm ...


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2009)

so, mit wm bin ich fertig.

gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich drücke Dir die



Danke, laut wetter.de werden es aber trockene (von oben, von innen eher nicht  ) ~150-160km morgen 
Wenn alles wie geplant läuft, kann ich am Montag Abend erzählen obs geregnet hat oder nicht  mit mind. 300km mehr in den Beinen 

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal ins Bett, morgen wird ein anstrengender Tag warum mache ich das eigentlich


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> Hoffentlich regnet es morgen nicht...will ins Saarland fahren mit dem Radl



erzähl mal, mich interessierts.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Alberto68 (29. Mai 2009)

Morgen Ihr (Hinterrad)LUTSCHER


----------



## Alberto68 (29. Mai 2009)

hab ihr für Sonntag und Montag was vor ? da wäre mal zeit füt ne richtig große runde


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2009)

moin
hier mal ein neues Video  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17b6i8H5OPc"]YouTube - Enduro -Trailvideo[/ame]


----------



## wondermike (29. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



Und? Wie isses? Ist die Rente sicher? Sind wir außer Gefahr?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2009)

jo passt schon... zwar stellenweise nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab. mal sehn was das mündliche so bringt


----------



## wondermike (29. Mai 2009)

Wusste doch, dass wir uns auf Dich verlassen können.


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2009)

@crazy&iggy: korrektes video, ehrlich leider mit gaaaaaaaaaaaanz schlimmem soundtrack. da geht noch einiges!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (29. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> hier mal ein neues Video
> YouTube - Enduro -Trailvideo



sehr nett anzuschauen 

und das coolste man schwitzt so beim biken auch garnicht


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2009)

@video:


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> @crazy&iggy: korrektes video, ehrlich leider mit gaaaaaaaaaaaanz schlimmem soundtrack. da geht noch einiges!



ja.. haben uns diesmal eben auf das lied geeinigt 
mal sehn, vllt mach ich ja noch ne andere version..


----------



## sipaq (29. Mai 2009)

Mal ganz was anderes:

Hätte so ganz spontan irgendjemand Lust, heute so gegen 18.30 oder 19 Uhr nochmal den Taunus für 'ne kleine gemeinsame Tour unsicher zu machen?


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2009)

ich schone mich für die kommenden 24 h ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend,

der Fürst ist von den Feierlichkeiten anlässlich des 25-jährigen Jubiläums des Bestehens seiner Reifeprüfung aus den Rheinlanden zurückgekehrt.

@Iggi: Abi hört sich ja relativ entspannt an, Video schaue ich mir morgen 

@All: Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2009)

moin

schönes video 

und tschüß bis sonntag abend


----------



## BCB Rider (30. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand nen Streckentipp am Staufen für mich?

Danke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Mai 2009)

mosche 
wie schauts mit morgen KH ?
8 Uhr Abfahrt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie schauts mit morgen KH ?



 Wetteraussichten sehen gut aus



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 8 Uhr Abfahrt?



 Ich fürchte da streikt WM. Ich habe in schon angepingt, dass er sich wegen des Starttermins in KH äußern soll, denn er ist der Morgenmuffel  

Ich schätze aber, dass WM einen Starttermin in KH um 10:00 Uhr, was Abfahrt um 08:00 Uhr heissen würde, für sehr ambitioniert halten wird 

By the way Iggi: Soll ich Dich mitnehmen, will sagen: Willst Du zuerst zu mir kommen und wir fahren dann mit meinem Auto weiter


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten sehen gut aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klingt gut! 
Uhrzeit is mir eig fast egal. sollte nur net all zu spät sein 

kommt sonst noch wer mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2009)

... bisher gibt es keine weiteren Meldungen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube Das sollte man sich mal anschaffen


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Mai 2009)

hier gehts im juli hin 
http://bp0.blogger.com/_4CGbY-aBSmE/SFlQEBHBTKI/AAAAAAAAAQE/-oaxEU3E3RQ/s1600-h/scewIMG_0276.jpg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2009)

Mike schlägt 11:00 Uhr Start in KH vor.

Dann wäre es gut, wenn Crazy und Du so 09:30 Uhr bis 09:45 Uhr bei mir aufschlagen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Mai 2009)

ui
reichlich spät 
aber ok


----------



## wondermike (30. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ui
> reichlich spät



Wollen Sie sich hier beschweren, Sie?


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Mai 2009)




----------



## wondermike (30. Mai 2009)

Immer diese Frühaufsteher.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre ja auch früher bereit, aber Wondermike ist eben der Morgenmuffel   

Gute Nacht ich bin platt und vollgefressen


----------



## wondermike (30. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja auch früher bereit, aber Wondermike ist eben der Morgenmuffel




Hackt nur alle auf mir rum.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Mai 2009)

Melde mich verfrüht ausm Saarland zurück  damit ich KH mitfahren kann 

@ Maggo: Bericht mit ner Handvoll Bildern gibts morgen Abend 

nu erst ma ins Bett, geht ja bald scho wieder los


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2009)

mosche!


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2009)

viel spaß in bad kreuznach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2009)

Moin 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> viel spaß in bad kreuznach



 Danke!


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2009)

ich dümpel mal zum seb rüber .. man sieht sich


----------



## wondermike (31. Mai 2009)

Jetzt machen'se hier erst 'ne Riesen-Hektik, und nu?


----------



## Alberto68 (31. Mai 2009)

Serus....

so bin wieder hergestellt ....heute war biken unmöglich hatte gestern aben einen zusammenstoß mit mehreren bembeln

hoffe KH war gut und alle wieder gesund zurück.


wie schau es denn morgen aus ?


----------



## wondermike (31. Mai 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hoffe KH war gut und alle wieder gesund zurück.




War wirklich spaßig aber jetzt bin ich total platt. Der Iggi hat uns bergauf immer so gehetzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2009)

Es war wirklich sehr schön, wenn auch diesmal mit ein paar Hindernissen:
1. Eine Verspätung
2. Eine defekte Hinterradbremse
3. Ein Sturz (zum Glück nur mit leichten Blessuren)
4. Ein Platten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wie schau es denn morgen aus ?



Kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, hängt davon ab, wie es mir morgen früh geht und wie das Wetter ist.

Wenn ich morgen Bike, muss ich aber um 14:00 Uhr zurück sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Immer diese Frühaufsteher.



moin


----------



## Alberto68 (1. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen Bike, muss ich aber um 14:00 Uhr zurück sein.




@wahltho  das passt mir auch gut will auch nicht den ganzen tag unterwegs sein 

@ fux   warum bist du um 5 uhr schon wach ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> @wahltho  das passt mir auch gut will auch nicht den ganzen tag unterwegs sein



11:00 Uhr fbh?



Alberto68 schrieb:


> @ fux   warum bist du um 5 uhr schon wach ?



Der treibt sich doch auf so 'nem 24h-Rennen 'rum


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Der treibt sich doch auf so 'nem 24h-Rennen 'rum



das ist schon fertig. aber das sind dann wohl die nachwehen 

hab mich auch grad nochmal für 2 stunden pennen gelegt, bin aber immer noch vor wm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab mich auch grad nochmal für 2 stunden pennen gelegt, bin aber immer noch vor wm



Was aber wirklich keine besondere Kunst ist  

Gestern wurden wir allerdings von unseren Youngsters aufgehalten:

Erst hatten sie die Sperrung der B455 zwischen Eppstein und fbh vergessen und dann führten abgefahrene HR-Bremsbeläge bei Iggi zu einer Verzögerung des Starts in KH um ca. 1 Stunde, wobei am Ende nur eine Notoperation die Tour retten konnte


----------



## wondermike (1. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab mich auch grad nochmal für 2 stunden pennen gelegt, bin aber immer noch vor wm



Reife Leistung, in der Tat. 

Ich hab' heute Ruhetag. Da darf ich dann auch mal ein bisschen länger ratzen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2009)

mosche!
KH war spitze! danke nochmal an den fürst!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin!

Bin dann auch gleich mit dem Frühstück fertig 

KH war echt gut  auch wenn der WM leider recht hatte was meinen Oberschenkel angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Bin dann auch gleich mit dem Frühstück fertig
> 
> KH war echt gut  auch wenn der WM leider recht hatte was meinen Oberschenkel angeht



Na dann Happy Aua.... Äh... Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mosche!
> KH war spitze! danke nochmal an den fürst!



 Es war dem Fürsten ein Vergnügen 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> KH war echt gut  auch wenn der WM leider recht hatte was meinen Oberschenkel angeht



 Gute Besserung 

So, das war dann einmal Hohe Kanzel und zurück mit Berto: 40km, 1.000hm und ein 15,8er-Schnitt - Hat Spaß gemacht und war mal was Neues


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, das war dann einmal Hohe Kanzel und zurück mit Berto: 40km, 1.000hm und ein 15,8er-Schnitt - Hat Spaß gemacht und war mal was Neues



da wart ihr ja fast hier bei uns


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da wart ihr ja fast hier bei uns



da haben sie uns ja wirklich nur ganz knapp verfehlt


----------



## wondermike (1. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da haben sie uns ja wirklich nur ganz knapp verfehlt



Habt Ihr ja nochmal Glück gehabt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juni 2009)

So, nun nochmal zu meinem Saarlandausflug vom Freitag:

Gestartet bin ich mit meinem Hardtail mit Gepäckträger und entsprechenden Taschen, beladen mit allem was man für einen ganzen Tag aufm Bike so braucht und dem Kram, den man für ein WE normalerweiße braucht. Da ich mich nicht auf Geschäfte auf der Route verlassen wollte, war also auch die komplette verpflegung für den Freitag in den Taschen, was zu einem eher bescheidenen Fahrverhalten führte  Schwerpunkt usw.
Als ich vom Hof rollte, sagte das Navi was von ~153km bis zum Ziel, soweit, sogut. 9:45 gings dann endlich los und ich war noch voller übermut 
Schon nach 10mins gabs die ersten Techniken probleme, die Batterie vom Tacho war leer  machte aber nix, hatte ja zwei Tachos dabei und so wurde einfach fix die Batterie getauscht und auf die Trittfrequenzmessung verzichtet. Die Pulsuhr schien mir aber auch sinnvoller um mich nicht am Anfang schon platt zu fahren 
Kaum losgefahren, war ich auch schon in der ersten Ecke die wohl jeder kennt 



und war ziemlich überrascht das es gar nicht so weit war bis hier hin  GPS zeigte 41 gefahrene km an. Den Beinen gings noch prima und die Stimmung war auch noch gut.
Die erste Rast genehmigte ich mir dann in den schier unendlichen Weinbergen der Pfalz



Hier zeigte mir das GPS noch 113 zu fahrende km an. Den Beinen ging es gut, die Stimmung war auch noch ok und die Sonne brannte. 
Nach der ersten Rast rollte ich dann weiter, vorbei an Mohnwiesen



und Schildern mit bekannten Ortsnamen 




Die Wege wurden unwegsamer, die Taschen polterten und ich zweifelte an meiner Route, als ich entlang der braun-grünen Kante hangabwärts rollte/rutschte




Das Navi sagte was von etwa 70km die schon rum sind und nochmal 90km die folgen sollten. Ich zweifelte etwas ob das wirklich so eine gute Idee gewesen sei, aber jetzt gab es ja kein zurück mehr. Ich musste mein Ziel erreichen.

Also spulte ich km um km ab, gönnte meiner Haut in regelmäßigen Abständen eine dicke Schicht Sonnencreme und hoffte ich würde nicht allzuschlimm gegart werden.

Allerdings wurden die Zweifel ob ich mein Ziel erreichen würde, immer größer. Als Beispielhafte zweifelsituation nenne ich hier mal den einen Berg auf den mich mein Navi schickte, schnurgeradeaus einen geteerten Weg den Berg hoch. Der Weg wurde Schottrig, dann zum Waldweg und schlussendlich stand ich mitten in Hüfthohem Gras. Keine Abzweigung, kein anderer Weg. Nur Hüfthohes Gras soweit ich schauen konnte. Aber mein Navi meinte "da musste durch", immer geradeaus. Und so war es dann auch, immer Schnurgeradeaus, quer durch die schier unendliche Wiese. Und wie aus dem Nichts fing mitten in der Wiese wieder ein Weg an erkennbar zu werden. Erst ein Trampelpfad, dann ein Waldweg und schließlich wieder eine geschlossene Teerdecke. 
what the f**k?

Nunja, ähnliche Navi-Situationen gab es dann noch zwei Stück. Erst lotste mich das GPS mitten in ein Kornfeld, ähnliche Wegsituation wie bei der Wiese. Nur das hier kein durchkommen war, eine Umfahrung mitten im Wald endete und mir somit nur der Rückweg mit Wegsuche blieb was mich in meiner Zeitplanung ziemlich zurück warf. Mal von den ganzen Höhenmetern extra ganz abgesehen.

Und dann gabs da noch ein Umzäuntes Army-Field. Erst versuchte ich rechts dran vorbei zu kommen, aber dieser Weg endete an einem Hinweißschild "do not cross"
Und weil ich lieber kein Risiko eingehen wollte, dreht ich lieber um und versuchte es links vorbei. Dieser Weg wurde immer unwegsamer, die Bäume immer Höher und die Amerianischen Bio-Kampf-Stechmücken machten es auch nicht leichter die Gepäcktaschen über den Wurzelgespickten Weg zu holpern. Leider führte auch der Weg mit seinen Strapazen nicht mehr weiter, sodass auch hier nur der Rückweg inkl der Suche nach einer alternativen Route blieb. Die Motivation schwand immer mehr...

Irgendwann kam ich an einem Schild vorbei, welches direkt schmerzliche Gefühle in mir auslöste



hier sagte das Navi mir noch 22,3km vorraus, gefahren war ich schon 161km und entsprechend fertig. Und verwirrt war ich zugleich. Je weiter ich fuhr, umso größer wurde die Distanz die ich ingesamt zu fahren hatte.

Neue Hoffnung schöpfte ich schließlich, als ich endlich an diesem Schild vorbei fuhr



und genau die Worte schossen auch durch meinen Kopf "schön das du endlich da bist"
Jetzt hieß es "Endspurt"
vorbei an einen schönen See, der einladent wirke 



gelangte ich nach einem weiteren, kräftezehrenden Berg endlich zu einem sehr hoffnungsfördernen Schild, noch 6km bis St. Ingbert 



nach einer kurzen Abfahrt von etwa 3km rollte ich sehr erschöpft, aber auch sehr glücklich und zufrieden, vielleicht auch ein kleines bisschen stolz auf den Hof meiner Oma wo ich doch tatsächlich noch ein Lächeln herausbrachte 







Leider gabs doch Sonnenbrand, habe zu spät angefangen mich einzucremen 
Nach einer Dusche und einem Teller lecker Essen gings dann ab in die Kiste, fertig genug war ich ja


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da wart ihr ja fast hier bei uns





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da haben sie uns ja wirklich nur ganz knapp verfehlt



Wahrscheinlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juni 2009)

GN8 wahltho...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2009)

moin

noch ist es reichlich warm am morgen. wird sich die tage aber wohl leider wieder ändern ...


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2009)

@crazy:  gute tour!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin!



Maggo schrieb:


> @crazy:  gute tour!


und anstrengend wars, aber mal eine nette Grenzerfahrung  192km 
nur für dich getippt  danke 


Wetter ist seeehr geil, aber ich glaub der iggi pennt noch  werd ich mich wohl auch nochmal hinlegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr sonnig und schön


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> 
> und anstrengend wars, aber mal eine nette Grenzerfahrung  192km
> ...



wie gesagt, hut ab! ich glaub ich will nächstes jahr desöfteren mit der kleinen mal in die wetterau zu unserer fewo fahren, sind zwar auch nur 70km, bin aber mal schauen wie das mit dem anhänger so funktioniert......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (2. Juni 2009)

Respekt Crazy !!!

@ wahltho   war gestern ne nette und zügige runde  

ich werde wohl wieder mal öffters in die richtung fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> @ wahltho   war gestern ne *nette *und *zügige *runde



Das beschreibt's wohl ziemlich treffend  

Ich denke auch, dass es in dem Gebiet noch mehr zu entdecken gibt


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das beschreibt's wohl ziemlich treffend
> 
> Ich denke auch, dass es in dem Gebiet noch mehr zu entdecken gibt



und ich weiß es....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und ich weiß es....



Na dann wird der Fürst Dich demnächst zum Fron-Dienst als seinen Sherpa verpflichten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann wird der Fürst Dich demnächst zum Fron-Dienst als seinen Sherpa verpflichten



Gibt da eine nette Runde die der Carsten schonmal mit mir gefahren ist  ich glaube die vergisst er auch nichtmehr, ist recht anstrengend gewesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gibt da eine nette Runde die der Carsten schonmal mit mir gefahren ist  ich glaube die vergisst er auch nichtmehr, ist recht anstrengend gewesen



J A ! ! ! - Quäl' mich Du Sau  

... das hab' ich aber gerade schon für heute selbst erledigt im Hochtaunus 

Trailig 'rauf, trailig 'runter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt und muss dringend in die Heia


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juni 2009)

ich geh auch mal ins Bett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Wo bleibt denn der Fux?


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2009)

ich wollte heut mal einem andern die ehre lassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2009)

N'abend 

Na heute war hier ja ziemlich tote Hose


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juni 2009)

ist doch immernoch


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2009)

Tach  wer hat Lust auf eine Runde Rolle fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ist doch immernoch



Na dann mach mal was los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tach  wer hat Lust auf eine Runde Rolle fahren



Nö - Ich bin heute irgendwie ziemlich von der Rolle


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann mach mal was los



Je nach dem was die Prüfungsliste morgen sagt, mach ich mich am Ende des WE los, und zwar in Richtung Landsberg am Lech  via Rad  dreh da unten eine Runde um die Seen und komme wieder heim


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2009)

verfrühtes sommerloch oder flüchten alle vor der kommenden schafskälte ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich sag' schon mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2009)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2009)

bin auch wieder weg.. gn8


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juni 2009)

guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2009)

So: Zweirädrig auf nach FFM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (4. Juni 2009)

MORGEN 

ich könnte schon wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2009)

Warum datt denn?


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MORGEN
> 
> ich könnte schon wieder



... den pc rammeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2009)




----------



## Alberto68 (4. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... den pc rammeln



Ne den PC Schüttl'n

hät ich nicht was gescheites lernen können


----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2009)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Ne den PC Schüttl'n
> 
> hät ich nicht was gescheites lernen können



Letztlich ist doch immer die Wetware das Problem.


----------



## Everstyle (4. Juni 2009)

Servus, bin gerade über das Foto gestolpert: 





Sind das die Spitzkehren am Kaisertempel??? Sie sehen nämlich sooo schööön aus.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Servus, bin gerade über das Foto gestolpert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, damals waren die sogar noch so richtig schwer zu fahren, da gibts noch fotos von uns allen mit dem hintern auf dem hinterreifen.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich habe heute Abend noch eine schöne Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht, am kleinen Feldberg war es allerdings recht frisch.

... jetzt bin ich platt, daher GN8


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2009)

ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr, wie es da oben aussieht 

na ja, vielleicht geht ja am sonntag in der früh mal wieder was ...

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr, wie es da oben aussieht
> 
> na ja, vielleicht geht ja am sonntag in der früh mal wieder was ...
> 
> gn8



Ich altes Weichei habe mich bei der Eiseskälte diese Woche bisher auch noch nicht vor die Tür getraut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 



wondermike schrieb:


> Ich altes Weichei habe mich bei der Eiseskälte diese Woche bisher auch noch nicht vor die Tür getraut.



Du altes Weichei !


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2009)

gude ...

halber frei-tag heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> halber frei-tag heute



dito


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2009)

Moin Gemeinde  na, alles frisch bei euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2009)

Ei logo


----------



## Everstyle (5. Juni 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, damals waren die sogar noch so richtig schwer zu fahren, da gibts noch fotos von uns allen mit dem hintern auf dem hinterreifen.....



Cool, dass ich es erkannt habe
und
Mist, ich dachte, ich hätte mal was Neues in der Gegend entdeckt.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin!

klar ist alles frisch, guck mal raus .... brrr ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2009)

mosche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2009)

Urlaub für September ist genehmigt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2009)

Klasse!


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2009)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir GN8 

Morgen soll das Wetter übrigens mehr als bescheiden werden


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2009)

moin, herr regengott ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2009)

Gute Morgen 

fbh meldet einen gepflegten mittleren Landregen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Lenzhahn meldet Dauerregen, überlege meinen Urlaubsstart zu verschieben


----------



## bone peeler (6. Juni 2009)

Moin.

Was ist das für ein Wetter??? Wollt mein neues Radel einfahren und dann so was... ich glaub ich leg mich wieder ins Bett....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2009)

wetter.de meint das es noch bis Freitag mist-Wetter gibt...ich glaub dann verschiebe ich meinen Ausflug wirklich um eine Woche...im Regen machts ja auch keinen Spass


----------



## bone peeler (6. Juni 2009)

Na da lohnt sich ja der Feiertag überhaupt nicht... kann man den verschieben?


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Na da lohnt sich ja der Feiertag überhaupt nicht... kann man den verschieben?



kannst ja mal anfragen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2009)

So, der Regen scheint erstmal aufgehört zu haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2009)

... und GN8


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2009)

..jo... mosche...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juni 2009)

moin moin!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2009)

moin und was passiert


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2009)

Ja servus junger Mann, leben sie auch noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2009)

Welcome back Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2009)

naja, nachdem ich gestern auf der Heimfahrt schon dachte ich könnte mein Snowboard wieder auspaken 

Alles heile nur ein defkter Bremshebel und ein Satz durchgebremste Bremsbeläge


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Juni 2009)

und braun bist du geworden...


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ein Satz durchgebremste Bremsbeläge



energieverschwender!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2009)

sonnig war es und heiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Juni 2009)

na deshalb warst du doch im süden, oder?!?


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2009)

matschbericht von heute früh :
leicht feucht auf den trails, aber trotzdem gut zu fahren. hätte mit mehr dreck gerechnet.

dafür haben ja jetzt vielleicht die aktuellen regenfälle gesorgt .... 

jetzt ist aber schluß mit regen, muß ja morgen wieder mit dem rad zur a******


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja morgen den voraussichtlich wohl einzig trockenen Tag nutzen, um ebenfalls fbh-FFM-Hochtaunus-fbh zu machen, aber irgendwie fühle ich mich so, als wäre ein Infekt im Anmarsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2009)

GN8 - Ich rolle mich mal weg


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2009)

morsche.

sonnig und (noch) frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Nach einer unruhigen Nacht heute wohl doch eher vierrädrig, aber dafür wenigstens oben ohne nach FFM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (8. Juni 2009)

moin

hoffentlich sind Dir nicht die Ohren abgefroren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2009)

So kalt ist es bei uns im Schlafzimmer nicht


----------



## Hopi (8. Juni 2009)

ich meint ja auch den Weg nach FFM


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich meint ja auch den Weg nach FFM



ach so  

Ich hab' doch Airscarf


----------



## Hopi (8. Juni 2009)

Weichei


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2009)

werde heut auch mal so ein oben-ohne ding testen. allerdings ein paar nummern kleiner und ohne weichei-luftpolster um den hals


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> weichei-luftpolster



Weichei-Luftpolster sind sssccchhhööönnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend 

Plauschmässig gesehen, war das heute wohl eher mal wieder einer der ruhigeren Tage


----------



## wondermike (8. Juni 2009)

Sind wahrscheinlich alle so geschockt von der Vorstellung Dir oder dem Fux zu begegnen, wenn Ihr oben ohne unterwegs seid.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2009)

Wahrscheinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2009)

n'abend


----------



## bone peeler (8. Juni 2009)

So... das einigermassen trockene Wetter zu einem Ausritt mit dem neuen Bike genutzt und mit breitem Grinsen heimgekommen... und das trotz Waldwegverfahren.... 

Und nun... GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2009)

Très chic - Ganz in Weiss 

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juni 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2009)

moin



wondermike schrieb:


> Sind wahrscheinlich alle so geschockt von der Vorstellung Dir oder dem Fux zu begegnen, wenn Ihr oben ohne unterwegs seid.



keine panik, war nur kurz mit dem ding unterwegs. danach war meine frau oben ohne dran. das hätte dir sicher besser gefallen. der nachbar hat auch schon ganz lüstern rübergeschaut ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> danach war meine frau oben ohne dran. das hätte dir sicher besser gefallen. der nachbar hat auch schon ganz lüstern rübergeschaut ...



Sag' das nächste Mal Bescheid


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sag' das nächste Mal Bescheid



vielleicht morgen abend/übermorgen schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2009)

hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass die fahrt nach ffm leicht feucht war ?

ich brauch wieder was 4 rädriges, zur not auch ohne chauffeur ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

Die Fahrt nach FFM war in der Tat leicht feucht, deshalb auch oben mit, aber von der Planung her 'eh vierrädrig angesetzt, da ich mich immer noch leicht malade fühle


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

ich kann ja nun nicht behaupten das mich der Regen stört


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

Heute stört er mich auch nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## ratte (9. Juni 2009)

Wollte hier irgendjemand noch eine kleine Runde im Taunus drehen?
Ich würde empfehlen, Lich mitzunehmen.

Ganz schön duster da draußen...
...von der Lärmbelästigung mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

fbh meldet mittleren Weltuntergang


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

Thomas  runde Rolle  wer als erster ankommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

Na Du rollst derzeit wohl runder als ich *duckundwech*


----------



## ratte (9. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> fbh meldet mittleren Weltuntergang


Liederbach seit zwei Minuten auch.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2009)

mittlerer kurzer weltuntergang ....


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Liederbach seit zwei Minuten auch.



seit 10 min vorbei


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na Du rollst derzeit wohl runder als ich *duckundwech*


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Juni 2009)

das muss ich leider melden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

Petzer Petzer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## ratte (9. Juni 2009)

Jungs... 

So, Hopi, Feierabend mit spielen und posen, gibt Abendessen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

Uuiiii - Sind wir mal wieder bei den Smilies angelangt 

Vorsicht!  - Das ist ein ganz heikles Thema


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Juni 2009)

kann man das nicht wenigstens so posten, dass diese synchronität ausbleibt.
sieht ja aus wie ne chinesische invasion...


----------



## wondermike (9. Juni 2009)

Hier fällt uns auch gerade der Himmel auf den Kopf. Dabei wollte ich gerade heim gehen. 

So wird dann wenigstens das Überstundenkonto mal wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## wondermike (9. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Uuiiii - Sind wir mal wieder bei den Smilies angelangt
> 
> Vorsicht!  - Das ist ein ganz heikles Thema



Ganz ganz heikel. Das wird ein Nachspiel haben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

... wobei das Vorspiel eigentlich wichtiger ist - oder ?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2009)

... naja wie man(n) es nimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... naja wie man(n) *es* nimmt



Es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2009)

*rotwerd* ja hald es mädche *nochroterwerd*


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> kann man das nicht wenigstens so posten, dass diese synchronität ausbleibt.
> sieht ja aus wie ne chinesische invasion...



Kannst Du haben


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2009)

hmmm, wenn ich mir deine (Hopi's) Signatur durchlese .... 

 .... du hast die Landung doch getroffen


----------



## wondermike (9. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wobei das Vorspiel eigentlich wichtiger ist - oder ?



Womit wir ja wieder mal beim Thema wären...


----------



## wondermike (9. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .... du hast die Landung doch getroffen



Runter kommen sie immer...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2009)

ei gude wie!


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2009)

gude ... n8


----------



## ratte (9. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm, wenn ich mir deine (Hopi's) Signatur durchlese ....
> 
> .... du hast die Landung doch getroffen


Nein, es war der Absprung vom zweiten Double, in den er eingeschlagen ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2009)

moin moin ihr leut alles senkrecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2009)

Senkrecht oder Waagerecht - Je nachdem, ob man liegt oder steht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend 

Heute war ja mal wieder töteste aller Hosen


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2009)

stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2009)

ei gude wie!  und ne gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch schon wieder total müde und schlapp


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coj2...wthread.php?p=6006553&feature=player_embedded


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2009)

andere länder, andere sitten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2009)

Goiler Antritt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Goiler Antritt



oder schlechter grip!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2009)

... oder so 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (11. Juni 2009)

moin,
so nun gehen wir lustig zum schaffen über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2009)

Was schafft ihr denn heute so?


----------



## Hopi (11. Juni 2009)

Ich gehe gleich PhotoShopen  bin bei einem Freund tools testen. Sabine habe ich nach Bad Wildbad geschickt  die müsste sich eigentlich bald das erste mal in die Hose machen  weil es nicht so eine Waldautobahn wie Winterberg ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2009)

... hast Du Ihr den Pampers mitgegeben


----------



## Miss H (11. Juni 2009)

moin - kennt mich hier noch jemand?


----------



## bone peeler (11. Juni 2009)

Morsche *Gäääähn*


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2009)

Miss H schrieb:


> moin - kennt mich hier noch jemand?



ja,ich.....wie geht's dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2009)

Miss H schrieb:


> moin - kennt mich hier noch jemand?



Hallo Missy, klar kenn ich dich noch 

Deine Sosse (die kleine scharfe aus der Karibik) macht mir sehr viel Freude, auch zu sehen wie sich Gäste damit etwas übernehmen


----------



## Miss H (11. Juni 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja,ich.....wie geht's dir?



Danke der Nachfrage,
bin ein bißchen 'draußen' da ich so lange nicht gefahren bin (habe eine Entzündung in der Hüfte oder an einem Muskel an der Hüfte), Umzugsschaden sozusagen - oder auch Artrose - Altersschaden. 

Aber ich fahre wieder - einfach nur Strampeln, vielleicht wird es ja wieder...

Wie gehts Eurer Tochter? Läuft sie schon? Hat sie schon ihr erstes Laufrad?


----------



## Miss H (11. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo Missy,
> 
> Deine Sosse (die kleine scharfe aus der Karibik) macht mir sehr viel Freude, auch zu sehen wie sich Gäste damit etwas übernehmen



Hi, 

ja, das ist sicher eine Freude - glaub ich gerne 

ich hab Nachschub bekommen, wann bist Du wieder mal im Lande?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2009)

Tach Missy Du treulose Tomate (  ), schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen


----------



## Miss H (11. Juni 2009)

was macht ihr heute, hätte Lust, aber alleine und bei dem Wetter...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2009)

Biken fällt heute wohl aus, ich werde gleich mal wieder Spin-Trainern.

Was heute noch so anliegt, muss ich erst noch mit A. klären. Die ist gerade beim Sport...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juni 2009)

mosche!


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2009)

Miss H schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage,
> bin ein bißchen 'draußen' da ich so lange nicht gefahren bin (habe eine Entzündung in der Hüfte oder an einem Muskel an der Hüfte), Umzugsschaden sozusagen - oder auch Artrose - Altersschaden.
> 
> Aber ich fahre wieder - einfach nur Strampeln, vielleicht wird es ja wieder...
> ...



 läuft schon an einer Hand und hat nen Laufwagen. Macht Spaß zuzusehen, demnächst ist der erste Kindergeburtstag. 
Ich bin radfahrtechnisch auch relativ weit zurückgefallen und versuche gerade wieder auzuholen. Vielleicht klappts ja demnächst mal wieder. Heute ist mir das Wetter auch zu schlecht, ich glaube das wird so ein richtig schöner Tag heute ohne vor die Tür zu gehen.....


----------



## wondermike (11. Juni 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> läuft schon an einer Hand und hat nen Laufwagen. Macht Spaß zuzusehen, demnächst ist der erste Kindergeburtstag.



Und wann gibt's das erste Bike? 



Maggo schrieb:


> Heute ist mir das Wetter auch zu schlecht, ich glaube das wird so ein richtig schöner Tag heute ohne vor die Tür zu gehen.....



Wenigstens wirkt sich das Wetter positiv auf die Sauberkeit meiner Bude aus. Bin vor lauter Langeweile schon am Putzen und Aufräumen hier.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2009)

Ei gude!

zwischen 6 und 14uhr war das Wetter draussen ok  davor und danach wollte ich aber nicht draussen sein, um 5 hats ja übelst geschüttet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und wann gibt's das erste Bike?



na hoffentlich bald, da gibts schon paar tolle sachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2009)

Wir waren bis gerade in Königstein und da hat es auch die ganze Zeit immer wieder gekübelt 

Jetzt scheint das Schlimmste aber vorbei zu sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2009)

mit Scheibenbremse halte ich es aber für etwas gefährlich für die Kleine


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mit Scheibenbremse halte ich es aber für etwas gefährlich für die Kleine



die kann nach ner langen abfährt glühend heiß werden... und kleine kinder müssen ja bekanntlich immer alles anpacken  
das is wohl zu gefährlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2009)

Trotzdem sieht das Bike schon süss aus


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2009)

ne, sie bekommt einfach flammfeste handschuhe dann passt das schon. habt ihr im übrigen den preis gesehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2009)

Hier war ja vorhin anscheinend mal wieder Blackout 

Ich mach' auch bald die Lichter für Heute aus 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Zilli (11. Juni 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, sie bekommt einfach flammfeste handschuhe dann passt das schon. habt ihr im übrigen den preis gesehen?


Die Scheibenbremse hinten is ja Dragstermäßig , is das ne 200er Scheibe ? 
Der Preis ist knusprig ... eher was für Oma + Opa .... aber dann hättest Du 1 Paar Ersatzbeläge immer daheim.
Kann man da eine feste Stangenverbindung zu Deinem Bike herstellen ? Dann könntest Du Sie hinter Dir herschleppen und Ihr den Wildsau-Trail "zeigen" ...


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2009)

Was'n hier los heute? Wohl alle am Brückentag feiern, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2009)

Moin wie Brückentag,


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2009)

Na, heute ist wieder der höchste deutsche Feiertag. Und unsereiner, der wirklich einen freien Tag verdient hätte, muss zur A******.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich habe geniesse heute auch das Privileg meinem Brötchengeber dienen zu dürfen


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe geniesse heute auch das Privileg meinem Brötchengeber dienen zu dürfen



ich erst mal nicht. vielleicht heut mittag noch, wenn not am mann ist ...

jetzt heißt es erst mal frei-tag


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe geniesse heute auch das Privileg meinem Brötchengeber dienen zu dürfen



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich die deutsche Wirtschaft nicht ganz allein vor dem endgültigen Kollaps bewahren muss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2009)

Genau:

Jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt, denn wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt...


Wer war's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2009)

ei gude wie!

Geier Sturzflug  

ich habe heute auch Frei-Tag  der Einzige diese Woche (Mo-So)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Geier Sturzflug



Bingo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2009)

Tote Hose hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Tote Hose hier



Ne! - hier!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2009)

Allseits eine angenehme Nachtruhe - wünsche wohl zu ruhen


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2009)

Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2009)

So zurück von einem 90 Minuten Bekleidungsgrössen-bedingten Onsite Besuch bei Hihike zusammen mit A. Wir mussten wieder feststellen, dass das mit den Frauengrössen nicht so ganz einfach ist bei Fox, Gore & Co.

Ich habe mir das hier gekauft. Passt perfekt unter meine langärmeligen Gore-FR-Shirts


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2009)

moin moin!


@ wahltho:  safety first


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2009)

Genau

Ich war dann noch 'ne Runde im Hochtaunus unterwegs. War sehr schön, allerdings hatte ich noch einen für meine Verhältnisse recht hohen Puls und einen Durchschlag am HR am kleinen Feldi auf dem Trail


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Ich war dann noch 'ne Runde im Hochtaunus unterwegs. War sehr schön, allerdings hatte ich noch einen *für meine Verhältnisse recht hohen Puls und einen Durchschlag am HR am kleinen Feldi auf dem Trail *



alte trailsau


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2009)

auch grade zurück ausm taunus ...
ohne durchschlag dieses mal. schee wars mal wieder in den bergen


----------



## bone peeler (13. Juni 2009)

moin...

bin auch grad von einer kleinen runde (rödermark-dieburg-messel-rödermark) zurück... mehr war heut nicht drin. wahrscheinlich hab ich  gestern abend bei depeche mode zuviel gefeiert...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2009)

und war gut  das Konzert


----------



## bone peeler (13. Juni 2009)

Na davon kannst Du ausgehen , eine megageile Stimmung. Meine Stimme kommt langsam aber sicher auch wieder zurück. Selbst die AfterShowParty im Cocoon-Club war noch klasse... Leider haben meine Begleiter geschwächelt worauf wir kurz nach 2 schon den Heimweg antreten mussten.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2009)

pah, weichlinge 

ich weiss gar nicht wan ich die das letzte mal gesehen habe, irgendwann in der Festhalle 

mega 

wünsche dir viel Spass mit den Nachwehen 

PS Wie sind denn die neuen Stücke?


----------



## bone peeler (13. Juni 2009)

Wrong & Peace sind Live nicht schlecht... mehr hab ich davon glaube net gehört weil ich auch das Album noch nicht gehört habe. Soll aber nicht sooooooooooooooooo der bringer sein... aber vllt. braucht das auch einfach nur Zeit ;-)

Aber definitiv nichts gegen die "alten"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend Ihr Lieben 

Morgen um 11:00 Uhr gibt es übrigens eine Runde ab fbh mit WM, A., evtl. Elba-Michael und meiner Fürstlichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juni 2009)

Erster 

wünsche eine Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2009)

dann sach ich mal als erster "moin"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2009)

... und ich als Zweiter moin, moin


----------



## wondermike (14. Juni 2009)

Tach. Hab' mich auch schon wieder zu nachtschlafender Zeit aus dem Bett gequält.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2009)

WM, A. und ich haben dann eine sehr schöne Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht, die wir dann am Ende zünftig und nahrhaft beim Thai haben ausklingen lassen 

Bekannte Gesichter haben wir unterwegs allerdings keine getroffen 

Ich habe auf dem Schwarzen Balken schon wieder am FR einen HR-Durchschlag fabriziert (den zweiten innerhalb von zwei Tag und den dritten innerhalb von ca. zwei Wochen bei 3 Bar). Da diesmal auch die Felge am Rand leicht eingedrückt wurde und das Laufrad a) 2 1/2 Jahre alt ist und b) eh insgesamt nicht mehr ganz rund läuft (mit Nachzentrieren), werde ich mal eine neue Felge einspeichen 

Das Protektoren Shirt von Dainesse macht sich sehr gut (ich weiss, ganz genau weiss ich das erst nach dem ersten Crash  )  Es ist superbequem zu tragen und sitzt wirklich sehr gut, auch an den Protektorenstellen ; beim Bergauffahren wird einem bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen etwas wärmer als sonst


----------



## ratte (14. Juni 2009)

na thomas, schon am absaufen 

gruss hopi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2009)

wieso thomas 
ich sitz doch hier unten im loch , er oben am berg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2009)

Der Fürst hockt trocken auf seinem Hügel und ist entzürnt darüber, dass die Satellitenglotze ob des Unwetters seinen Dienst versagt hat


----------



## ratte (14. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ist entzürnt darüber, dass die Satellitenglotze ob des Unwetters seinen Dienst versagt hat



mir dünkt ich kann euer Gram verstehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2009)

Da lief doch gerade auf Premiere Discovery HD so ein interessanter Werbefilm der amerikansischen Rüstungsindustrie über das Luftwaffenkampfmaterial der Zukunft und das Gewitter hat dem Fürsten den Empfang voll verk*ckt


----------



## wondermike (14. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> WM, A. und ich haben dann eine sehr schöne Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht, die wir dann am Ende zünftig und nahrhaft beim Thai haben ausklingen lassen



Und scharf genug war's auch.


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da lief doch gerade auf Premiere Discovery HD so ein interessanter Werbefilm der amerikansischen Rüstungsindustrie über das Luftwaffenkampfmaterial der Zukunft und das Gewitter hat dem Fürsten den Empfang voll verk*ckt



meine süße ist gerade in meenz auf nem open air konzert...... das ölzeug hängt auch noch im flur. die arme tut mir richtig leid!


----------



## bone peeler (14. Juni 2009)

... also ich hab noch nicht einen tropfen gesehen... aber dunklere wolken in weiter ferne... vorbeiziehen


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> ... also ich hab noch nicht einen tropfen gesehen... aber dunklere wolken in weiter ferne... vorbeiziehen



naja, dann schnell nochmal vor die tür bevors zu spät ist....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und scharf genug war's auch.



Sogar Dir war's scharf genug  



Maggo schrieb:


> meine süße ist gerade in meenz auf nem open air konzert...... das ölzeug hängt auch noch im flur. die arme tut mir richtig leid!



 Shit 



bone peeler schrieb:


> ... also ich hab noch nicht einen tropfen gesehen... aber dunklere wolken in weiter ferne... vorbeiziehen



Hier regnet es immer noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2009)

servus und gN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2009)

Erster: Moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2009)

Moin ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst hockt trocken auf seinem Hügel und ist entzürnt darüber, dass die Satellitenglotze ob des Unwetters seinen Dienst versagt hat



war bei uns genau so  interessanterweise hat dvbt funktioniert. allerdings bekomm ich da den sender nicht, den ich grade am gucken war ... 

moin


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2009)

Moin, ich hoffe der Fürst ist heute nicht dem Gedanken verfallen das Gefährt mit den zwei Rädern zur Bereisung  seines Fürstentums zu nehmen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2009)

der sacht nix, ist kleinlaut geworden....besser er läßt den mantel ab und haut anständig luft auf die schläuche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2009)

_*P a h ! ! !*_


In seiner unendlichen vorausschauenden Weitsicht und Weisheit ist der Fürst heute selbstverständlich vierrädrig gereist


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2009)

Luftverschmutzer


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Luftverschmutzer



genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Luftverschmutzer





Hopi schrieb:


> genau



Stimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich setz' mich mal auf den Spin-Trainer


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich setz' mich mal auf den Spin-Trainer



warum? brauchste Strom?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2009)

für die Ökobilanz


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2009)

Und noch ein wahrhaft wichtiger Weltrekord:

http://www.nakedworldrecords.com/phone.htm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> warum? brauchste Strom?





mzaskar schrieb:


> für die Ökobilanz



Die heisse Luft, die hier jeden Tag produziert wird, reicht aus, um meine Ökobilanz bis an mein Lebensende positiv zu gestalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und noch ein wahrhaft wichtiger Weltrekord:
> 
> http://www.nakedworldrecords.com/phone.htm



  

Na 'nen Epilady oder 'nen Wachsset könnte man denen aber auch mal verpassen


----------



## Meister Alex (15. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> war bei uns genau so  interessanterweise hat dvbt funktioniert. allerdings bekomm ich da den sender nicht, den ich grade am gucken war ...
> 
> moin



Ist doch kein Wunder, DVB-T muss ja auch nicht 36000 Meter weit durch alle athmosphärischen Störungen hindurch zum Himmel gucken um einen kleinen Satelliten namens Astra zu finden... Da reicht im Rhein Main gebiet die Nähe zum Feldi, dem Frankfurter Fernmeldeturm oder in Wiesbaden die "Hohe Wurzel". Ja, mir sind manchmal auch 22 Programme zu wenig wenn auf allen nur Schaisend..ck läuft....
Gruß 
Meister Alex


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na 'nen Epilady oder 'nen Wachsset könnte man denen aber auch mal verpassen



Und Du meldest Dich freiwillig für die Durchführung der Behandlung, was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und Du meldest Dich freiwillig für die Durchführung der Behandlung, was?



Ich meinte natürlich die Beine, ich weiss ja nicht, an was Du schon wieder gedacht hast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2009)

Hier mal etwas für diejenigen, die nicht so gerne den Berg 'rauftreten


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich die Beine, ich weiss ja nicht, an was Du schon wieder gedacht hast




Denken? Ich? Sowas mach' ich doch prinzipiell nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2009)

Ach so - stimmt ja, sorry hatte ich vergessen


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2009)

kurze regenhosen waren ein echt lohneswerter kauf 

mir fehlt jetzt nur noch zum regenglück eine vernünftige abdichtung des schuhwerkes.
also wasserdichte socken müssen wohl her ...

aber für die schuhe  hab da so ein paar regenüberschuhe von bicycles. die taugen aber nullkommanix ! alles war total naß da drunter 
vorschläge aus der erlauchten runde ?

ansonsten reihe ich mich auch baldigst wieder bei den luftverschmutzern ein, zumindest wenn so ein wetter wie heute droht


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre mit den hier Wasserdicht und perfekter Halt  bei Regen mache ich dann oft noch ein paar kleine Gamaschen drüber, da läuft es auch nihct von oben rein


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2009)

ok, ich geh dann mal ins Bettchen  Achja der Regen ist jetzt hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> vorschläge aus der erlauchten runde ?



Der Fürst empfiehlt die Gamaschen von Gore 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ok, ich geh dann mal ins Bettchen  Achja der Regen ist jetzt hier



Ich sage auch GN8 

... und den Regen kannst Du ruhig behalten, den musst Du nicht zurückgeben


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2009)

morsche ...


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja der Regen ist jetzt hier



kannste behalten 
jetzt, wo du uns schon die caro nimmst ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2009)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst empfiehlt die Gamaschen von Gore



und die schuhe werden damit doch trotzdem nass, oder 

ich glaube, meine nächsten bike-schuhe werden so vollgummi-trekking-schuhe oder einfach ein paar crocks (zumindest im sommer)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und die schuhe werden damit doch trotzdem nass, oder



Wieso sollten die Schuhe damit noch nass werden? 

Die hohen Gore Überschuhe MTB III lassen sich z.b. sehr gut mit kurzen Regenhosen kombinieren


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2009)

moin
 heute braucht man ja schon Sonnenschutz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2009)

Yepp - Und die Wetteraussichten für diese und kommende Woche sind recht vielversprechend


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2009)

ohh  ich befürchte ich muss das gleich revidieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2009)

Wer hat Dich denn im Regen stehen lassen?


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2009)

Was ein Glück muss ich nicht mehr ins Büro fahren  und Termine habe ich heute auch keine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2009)

Und was machste dann den ganzen Tag


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch genug an Bildern zu bearbeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2009)

... na das machste doch mit Links


----------



## wondermike (16. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... na das machste doch mit Links



Na, da hab' ich doch hier grade einen:

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,630534,00.html

Oder hab' ich da wieder was falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2009)

Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Katar ist mindestens zehnmal öder als Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, aber nur halb so groß wie Hessen und hat nachweislich keine Ypsilantis,...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2009)

einen wunderschönen guten Mittag  werde mich jetzt aufs bepackte Rad chillen und gen Kaufering (stückerl hinter Augsburg) losradeln  Donnerstag will ich da sein


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten Mittag  werde mich jetzt aufs bepackte Rad chillen und gen Kaufering (stückerl hinter Augsburg) losradeln  Donnerstag will ich da sein



bohhhh  bei dem Wetter, buuhhhaaaa


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten Mittag  werde mich jetzt aufs bepackte Rad chillen und gen Kaufering (stückerl hinter Augsburg) losradeln  Donnerstag will ich da sein



ahh, ein weiterer live-bericht erwartet uns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten Mittag  werde mich jetzt aufs bepackte Rad chillen und gen Kaufering (stückerl hinter Augsburg) losradeln  Donnerstag will ich da sein



 Viel Spass - Aber mit mit Live-Blogging


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2009)

Angesichts des doch heute noch sehr wechselhaften Wetters scheint es doch eine weise Entscheidung gewesen zu sein, nochmals vierrädrig unterwegs zu sein 

Jetzt gleich wird gepoltert, interessant diese Häufung von Hochzeiten, hatte mich inzwischen eher auf die ersten Beerdigungen eingestellt


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hatte mich inzwischen eher auf die ersten Beerdigungen eingestellt



kannst meine alte karre beerdigen, wenn du sowas unbedingt brauchst 

ansonsten würde ich persönlich hochzeiten generell vorziehen 
viel spaß beim poltern


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2009)

so wieder zurück von ner 80km GA-Tour im strömenden Regen....
ich hab heute eins gelernt! SCHEI** CONTI-REIFEN 
bin auf nassem asphalt mit nem 2,4er Mountain King vorn einfach in der Kurve weggerutscht! (Lufdruck war OK, war auch nicht sonderlich schnell) 
zum glück nur ein paar Schürfwunden! 

PS. mit schwalbe albert/fat albert nie passiert


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2009)

Hmmm noch nicht passiert 

Ich sach mal good night


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ansonsten würde ich persönlich hochzeiten generell vorziehen



 Klaro ist im Allgemeinen schon lustiger als 'ne Beerdigung  - Ich hab' nur eben inzwischen eher einfach mit Letzterem gerechnet 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> zum glück nur ein paar Schürfwunden!



 Gut, dass nicht mehr passiert ist  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich sach mal good night



Dito - Good Night Tonight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2009)

moin

jetzt machen se auch noch liederbach dicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2009)

moin moin

Yepp - Habe ich gestern abend auch gehört, da soll wohl ebenfalls ein Radweg gebaut werden, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2009)

Morsche ihr Nordlichter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2009)

Moin Du Stern des Südens


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Yepp - Habe ich gestern abend auch gehört, da soll wohl ebenfalls ein Radweg gebaut werden, oder?



ja, aber eigentlich zwischen kelkheim und liederbach 

abwarten ...

zur zeitverkürzung ein kleines quiz :

http://www.stern.de/politik/wissenstests/:Jugendsprache-Leiden-Sie-Kummerhupen/649470.html

5 aus 15 bei mir


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2009)

10 v 15 

Dude

Respekt: Für Ihre Kinder sind Sie ein echter Dude (guter Kumpel), der die meisten Dinge rafft. Ihre Skills (Können) können sich sehen lassen

ob das jedoch ein gutes zeichen ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2009)

So, muss mal los, zweirädrig nach FFM


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2009)

seit dem die Aktion Bike to Work in der Schweiz läuft, ist der Radweg ganz schön voll geworden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, eigentlich zwischen kelkheim und liederbach



Ich quere ja immer Liederbach auf Höhe der Tanke. Dort ist die Strasse gesperrt und sie hatten begonnnen, den Asphalt des Standstreifens aufzureissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juni 2009)

7 von 15
Okay, Sie geben sich Mühe. Ein paar Begriffe haben Sie aufgeschnappt. Aber dennoch bleiben Sie in den Augen der Pubertierenden ein Nullchecker. Da hilft auch kein Gang in die Streberburg (Bibliothek).

also 80% der ganzen begriffe hab ich noch nie gehört?!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2009)

8 von 15

Ich muss meinen Filius heute Abend mal diesem Test unterziehen


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 10 v 15
> 
> Dude
> 
> ...



Streber 


8 v 15


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich quere ja immer Liederbach auf Höhe der Tanke. Dort ist die Strasse gesperrt und sie hatten begonnnen, den Asphalt des Standstreifens aufzureissen



als ich da lang kam, war es noch idyllisch still in der absperrung. und keine nervigen autos hinter mir 

ab morgen werde ich wohl schon in münster ins feld abbiegen.
so wie es aussieht, bleibt liederbach ja aus richtung unterliederbach durchfahrbar und mit "in baustellen gegen den verkehr fahren" hab ich schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht ...


----------



## ratte (17. Juni 2009)

Sch...
13 v 15.
Gut geraten.

Wie Baustelle in Liederbach?
Naja, solange es von Unterliederbach frei ist, geht es ja noch.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Sch...
> 13 v 15.
> Gut geraten.
> 
> ...



Oberstreber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2009)

Oberstreberin bitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Sch...
> 13 v 15.
> Gut geraten.





Hopi schrieb:


> Oberstreber





mzaskar schrieb:


> Oberstreberin bitte



Ne - Einfach nur hipp die Radde und eben noch deutlich jünger als wir alten Säcke


----------



## bone peeler (17. Juni 2009)

7 v 15... ich werd alt...


----------



## ratte (17. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne - Einfach nur hipp die Radde und eben noch deutlich jünger als wir alten Säcke


Ne, hatte vor ein paar Monaten schonmal irgendwas in der Art gelesen und vieles war eigentlich recht einfach nach dem Ausschlussprinzip bei den Antworten.


----------



## Meister Alex (17. Juni 2009)

11 von 15 = Dude! WORD!!
Ob ich zu viel mit meinen Azubis abhänge?
BTW, am Freitag habe ich Betriebsfest..... d. h. am Samstag ist fahren nur unter mehrmaliger Gabe von hochdosiertem Alka Selzer zu bewältigen...
Gruß 
Meister Alex


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Ne, hatte vor ein paar Monaten schonmal irgendwas in der Art gelesen und vieles war eigentlich recht einfach nach dem Ausschlussprinzip bei den Antworten.



Du immer mit deinem Aussxhlussprinzip


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2009)

schon wieder so spät  Bin doch gerade erst vom Sponsor zurück


----------



## bone peeler (17. Juni 2009)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2009)

moin moin moin


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

tach 

um mal die Serie zu unterbrechen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

Sehr Interessant!


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

chicken.....chicken chicken, chicken chicken chicken chicken chicken chicken! chicken chicken chicken chicken, chicken chicken chicken chicken



chicken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

Winner, winner - Chicken Dinner?


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

chicken?
chicken chicken chicken chicken chicken chicken .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

Was hast Du den heute Morgen schon geraucht?


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr Interessant!



chiiiiiicccccccccckkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

Ach so 

Sorry, habe auf der Leitung gestanden, hatte nur auf den Artikel gelesen


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

chicken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

chicken, chicken


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

chicken..... 
chicken chicken chicken  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 chicken chicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> chicken.....chicken chicken, chicken chicken chicken chicken chicken chicken! chicken chicken chicken chicken, chicken chicken chicken chicken
> 
> 
> 
> chicken





wahltho schrieb:


> Winner, winner - Chicken Dinner?





Hopi schrieb:


> chicken?
> chicken chicken chicken chicken chicken chicken .





wahltho schrieb:


> Was hast Du den heute Morgen schon geraucht?





Hopi schrieb:


> chiiiiiicccccccccckkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnn





wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so
> 
> Sorry, habe auf der Leitung gestanden, hatte nur auf den Artikel gelesen





Hopi schrieb:


> chicken





wahltho schrieb:


> chicken, chicken





Hopi schrieb:


> chicken.....
> chicken chicken chicken
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2009)

chicken chicken


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2009)

anscheinend ham die aufn neues zeug umgestellt....


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2009)

double schaden der gesundheit und wahltho hatte sein panzerhemd nicht an


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> double schaden der gesundheit und wahltho hatte sein panzerhemd nicht an



chicken chicken chicken chicken chicken


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2009)

huhn huhn huhn huhn huhn


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

cchhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn.........


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2009)

balla balla balla balla balla balla


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

Leute da war die Konversation via Smilies ja noch intelligenter


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal ist bei euch die Vogelgrippe ausgebrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

Hopi ist völlig von der Rolle, weil er auf einmal alles mit Links macht


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

​


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2009)




----------



## ratte (18. Juni 2009)

Mal gut, dass ich kein YouTube in der Firma habe.
Ich sage nur: Chicken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

Kentucky Schreit ....


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2009)

chickenchickenchicken chickens


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

Chhhiiiiccckkkkkeennnnnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

Der Fürst fängt so langsam an, sich Sorgen, ob der geistigen Sanität seiner Untertanen zu machen


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht 

Und träumt recht schön...

... von Chicken


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)




----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2009)

na ja, vielleicht kommt mir ja über nacht die erleuchtung ...

gn8

gockel gockel gockel


----------



## ratte (18. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, vielleicht kommt mir ja über nacht die erleuchtung ...


Was ein kleines YouTube-Video anrichten kann...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

... ich glaube das war nur noch der Zündfunke für den Ausbruch des Wahnsinns


----------



## ratte (18. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich glaube das war nur noch der Zündfunke für den Ausbruch des Wahnsinns


Ja, es blitzte ab und an immer mal auf. Aber das brachte das Fass zum Überlaufen.

Und ich kann jetzt sehen, wie ich das Hähnchen wieder beruhige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)




----------



## ratte (18. Juni 2009)

Uff, das wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2009)

... 90 Minuten bei ca. 200 Grad vllt


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

Chicken....


----------



## Meister Alex (19. Juni 2009)

Gude,
mal sehen wie lange er das durchhält.....


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2009)

moin.

muß wohl noch bis heute abend auf die erkenntnis warten ... youtube geht hier nicht ...

wenn mir jetzt noch einer den zusammenhang mit dem spiegel-artikel herstellen würde ... oder gibts da keinen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2009)

Moin, Moin 

Zu dem Artikel gehört ein Filmchen, der PPTs auf die Schippe nimmt und eben da kommt die ganze Zeit nur "Chicken" drin vor


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2009)

Guten Chicken, äehmmm Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2009)

Chicken Marsala in den Süden


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2009)

lecker (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war heute sehr angenehm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2009)

Ei gude wie! 
Bin wie geplant gestern Abend in Kaufering bei meinem Bruder angekommen 
Jetzt erstmal die Beine hochlegen und ein bisschen erholen, war doch ziemlich anstrengend die Tour


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2009)

Live Blogging war nicht  aber jetzt bin ich wieder online  Bericht tippe ich aber wohl erst zuhause


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2009)

mir tut von gestern noch der hintern weh^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2009)

@HKN: Nicht aufgeben, dranbleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin wie geplant gestern Abend in Kaufering bei meinem Bruder angekommen



Schön, dass Du ein Lebenszeichen abgibst


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2009)

Autsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2009)




----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @HKN: Nicht aufgeben, dranbleiben



muss ich ja wohl wenn ich euch irgendwann mal wiedersehen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> muss ich ja wohl wenn ich euch irgendwann mal wiedersehen will



 Würde mich wirklich freuen, Dich mal wieder (auf dem Bike) zu sehen 


... auch wenn die alte Truppe sich inzwischen doch ziemlich dezimiert/geteilt/verändert hat


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mir tut von gestern noch der hintern weh^^



mir tut der Hintern von den knapp 22h Fahrzeit die letzen drei Tagen auch weh


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Würde mich wirklich freuen, Dich mal wieder (auf dem Bike) zu sehen
> 
> 
> ... auch wenn die alte Truppe sich inzwischen doch ziemlich dezimiert/geteilt/verändert hat



hab ich schon so irgendwie mitgekriegt. na mal schauen, habe mir jedenfalls vorgenommen am sonntag noch mal zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2009)

Hattu Möhrchen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> habe mir jedenfalls vorgenommen am sonntag noch mal zu fahren.







habe ich schon erwähnt das ich leichte Spannungsgefühle in den Radfahr-nötigen Muskeln habe   war wohl doch ein "bisschen" viel auf (quasi) einmal


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2009)

chicken chicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. Juni 2009)

Ahh, da ging einem wohl ein Kronleuchter auch. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt, der Kronleuchter wurde präsentiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2009)

chickennnnssssssssssssssss................


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2009)

Gute Chicken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen, Ihr Chicken


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Ahh, da ging einem wohl ein Kronleuchter auch.
> Oder anders ausgedrückt, der Kronleuchter wurde präsentiert.



komm erst mal in mein alter, dann wirste sehen, wie es ist ...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen aller liebste Plauserinnen, Plauscher und Chicken  Ein wunderbarer Tag hat beonnen  ..... 
Mal sehen was ich alles mit diesem so schönen Tag anfange 

... Frühstücken ..... Einkaufen .... Staubsaugen .... Wäschewaschen .... Bodenwischen .... Staubwischen ..... Radpflege .... 

aber jetzt erstmal Kaffee


----------



## ratte (20. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Frühstücken ..... Einkaufen .... Staubsaugen .... Wäschewaschen .... Bodenwischen .... Staubwischen ..... Radpflege ....
> 
> aber jetzt erstmal Kaffee


Den kannst Du Dir hier gerne abholen und den Rest auch hier erledigen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

Pah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2009)

Zurück aus dem Hochtaunus, es war schön, aber doch recht frisch da oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zurück aus dem Hochtaunus, es war schön, aber doch recht frisch da oben



matschig da draussen oder geht´s ?

überlege mir heute mittag nochmal ne runde zu drehen, bin mir aber noch nicht wirklich schlüssig ...

jetzt gibts erst mal frisches wasser für die fischlein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> matschig da draussen oder geht´s ?



 Eigentlich recht trocken, hat ja schon seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr wirklich geregnet


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

Ich geh dann mal spielen


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

unn wie isses??? wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal spielen



immer diese bergaufschieber ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2009)

... find' ich auch 

Diese ganze Baggy-Schwuchteln, die Ihr Bike alle nicht selbst den Bergrauffahren, sondern schieben oder sich Shutteln lassen, sind alle einfach nur Riesenmegapussies ...


... oder besser gesagt Riesenmegachicken!


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2009)

back from high taunus.

und wie es sich gehört : anspruchsvoll hoch und anspruchsvoller runter 

geht jemand zu uriah-heep ans reis ? fahr vielleicht mal hoch und lausche von ausserhalb ...


----------



## ratte (20. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zurück aus dem Hochtaunus, es war schön, aber doch recht frisch da oben


Yoah, stimmt.
Wenn man allerdings ohne zu schwitzen oben ankommt, geht's. 


wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder besser gesagt Riesenmegachicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> geht jemand zu uriah-heep ans reis ? fahr vielleicht mal hoch und lausche von ausserhalb ...



Wie, die treiben immer noch ihr Unwesen?  

Da wird dann bestimmt die Herz-Lungen-Maschine mit auf die Bühne gerollt...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie, die treiben immer noch ihr Unwesen?
> 
> Da wird dann bestimmt die Herz-Lungen-Maschine mit auf die Bühne gerollt...



ist wohl nur einer von der ur-band ...
die maschine wird sicher auch fürs publikum gebraucht 

ich schau mir das jetzt mal aus der nähe an ...


----------



## wondermike (20. Juni 2009)

OK, Quizzfrage zum Tage: woher stammt der Name der Band? 

Und nee, ich hab' nicht in Wikipedia gekuckt.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2009)

ich weiß es ...

dank wiki 

war ja hölle los 

dieser ken hensley wird noch erwartet. aber soviel zeit hab ich dann auch wieder nicht. muß ja hier weiterplauschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> geht jemand zu uriah-heep ans reis ? fahr vielleicht mal hoch und lausche von ausserhalb ...



Ach das ist der unbotmässige Lärm, der die Ruhe des Fürsten in seinem Palaste gerade sört


----------



## ratte (20. Juni 2009)

Püh, waren eben nochmal am Feldberg.
Muss ja schon sagen, dass die da seit heute mittag in der Zwischenzeit viele Wurzeln entfernt haben. 
Oder lag das doch an dem 200mm Komfortsofa, mit dem ich unterwegs war? 

Meine 66 zickt etwas rum und weigert sich gerade ihren Federweg auszunutzen. Daher war eben versuchsweise mal die 888 drin, bis die 66 wieder will. Und das Ding schluckt ja alles weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

Morgen geht es in die Sonne  ohne Comfortsofa 

bin heute mal eine kleine Runde Ironwood gefahren  
Trails können ja so eben sein : lol:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Daher war eben versuchsweise mal die 888 drin, bis die 66 wieder will. Und das Ding schluckt ja alles weg.



Das Ding muss ziemlich Monster sein, hat mein Kollege Boris, der früher Downhill-Rennen gefahren ist, m.W. auch an seiner Downhill-Maschine


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

@ wahltho

Wie sieht es aus, Mitte / Ende August mit den Bergen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2009)

Ich rede mal mit A. ...

... wenn dann aber wohl eher schon Mitte August, weil es im September ja schon wieder mit so ein paar komischen Typen ins Luberon geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2009)

... der Lärm am Reis scheint ein Ende gefunden zu haben

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich rede mal mit A. ...
> 
> ... wenn dann aber wohl eher schon Mitte August, weil es im September ja schon wieder mit so ein paar komischen Typen ins Luberon geht



Erstes WE (1. August), zweites WE oder viertes sehen gut aus 

achja ich geh ma lschlafen  fürs Tessin muss ich früh raus


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... der Lärm am Reis scheint ein Ende gefunden zu haben
> 
> Gute Nacht



der wind stand wohl ungünstig für den fürsten 

in hornau war himmliche ruhe den ganzen abend 

gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2009)

Grüazi aus Bayern!

Hier in München rollen grad auch n haufen Biker durch die Gegend am alten Olympia Stadion, 24h Rennen  mal (auszugsweiße) live gesehen, auch nicht schlecht


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Grüazi aus Bayern!
> 
> Hier in München rollen grad auch n haufen Biker durch die Gegend am alten Olympia Stadion, 24h Rennen  mal (auszugsweiße) live gesehen, auch nicht schlecht



grüß mal den kater, der fährt da nämlich mit 

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juni 2009)

servus
für mich gehts jetzt auf Erkundungsfahrt rund um den Zacken bzw Weilsberg
bis denne


----------



## ratte (21. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal, wer hat eigentlich dieses Wetter da draußen bestellt?


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wer hat eigentlich dieses Wetter da draußen bestellt?



mußt du früher raus  da war das wetter noch gut


----------



## ratte (21. Juni 2009)

Hatte mich aber erst für heute mittag verabredet.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juni 2009)

zacken wurde abgesagt
bin dann richtung judenkopf, wo mich dann das wetter ein wenig angekotzt hat, weshalb ich dann ganz schnell wieder den heimweg angetreten hab 
FAZIT: -->


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend meine lieben Untertanen,

der Fürst und seine Gattin sind glücklich zurückgekehrt von einem Besuche an dem heiligen Brunnen im Lande der Württemberger...

... leider muss der Fürst feststellen, dass die widrigen des Wetters in seinem Reiche ihm gar nicht genehm sind


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> dass die widrigen des Wetters in seinem Reiche ihm gar nicht genehm sind



Das ist voll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2009)

... das hatten wir aber lange nicht


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2009)

Also im Süden, hinter den großen Bergen  war es sonnig u d warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also im Süden, hinter den großen Bergen  war es sonnig und warm



... und: Waren da auch die sieben Zwerge?  

Am heiligen Brunnen war es auch sehr schön und man genoss einen sonnigen Sonntag in einem herrlichen Garten in Verbindung mit vielen Köstlichkeiten, die dargeboten wurden


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2009)

ne aber ein laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanger Chickentrail, ehrm Singletrail


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2009)

@Wahltho

wann wolltet ihr zum Alpen-X 

"Den Alpen entlang stark bewölkt und häufige Niederschläge, Schneefallgrenze auf 1800-1600 Meter sinkend."


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2009)

Achjam leider hatte ich heute technische Probleme  daher nur 1 1/4 Bilder








Tour zum Monte Tamaro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> 
> wann wolltet ihr zum Alpen-X
> 
> "Den Alpen entlang stark bewölkt und häufige Niederschläge, Schneefallgrenze auf 1800-1600 Meter sinkend."



Der Starttermin für den Alpen-X wäre Ende kommender Woche gewesen. Ich habe die Wetterlage in den Alpen jetzt ja auch schon einige Zeit beobachtet. Die aktuelle Lage und die Prognosen sind für die geplante Route, aber auch generell, wirklich nicht gut. Zudem kann ich mich dieses Jahr auch nicht so richtig motivieren. Ich werde daher dieses Jahr wohl nicht fahren, was aber kein Problem ist, weil nichts gebucht ist. Eine Verschiebung auf Juli/August geht leider aus urlaubstechnischen Gründen nicht.

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2009)

Hier wars Wetter hait guad 

@fux: hätt ich des mitm Kater gwusst, hätt ich amol ausschau ghalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @fux: hätt ich des mitm Kater gwusst, hätt ich amol ausschau ghalten



da hätter er sich sicher gefreut 

tja, net nur plausche, sonnern auch mal im forum querbeet lesen 
das ibc-team ist eigentlich in jedem rennen irgendwie vertreten 

morsche alllerseits. frisch ist es da draußen.

die tage werden schon wieder kürzer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> 
> wann wolltet ihr zum Alpen-X
> 
> Schneefallgrenze auf 1800-1600 Meter sinkend."



juhhuuuu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2009)

Die Fahrt mit dem Zweirad nach FFM war heute sehr schön, wenn auch wie vom Fux avisiert, etwas frisch


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Starttermin für den Alpen-X wäre Ende kommender Woche gewesen. Ich habe die Wetterlage in den Alpen jetzt ja auch schon einige Zeit beobachtet. Die aktuelle Lage und die Prognosen sind für die geplante Route, aber auch generell, wirklich nicht gut. Zudem kann ich mich dieses Jahr auch nicht so richtig motivieren. Ich werde daher dieses Jahr wohl nicht fahren, was aber kein Problem ist, weil nichts gebucht ist. Eine Verschiebung auf Juli/August geht leider aus urlaubstechnischen Gründen nicht.
> 
> Edit: Gute Nacht


 
Ich hatte gestern auch das Problem, das gelegentlich die Wege einfach nicht mehr existent waren und man grösse Geröllhalden überqueren musste, es immer wieder Steinschlag und Hangrutschen gab oder auch gibt  (Bin ich am Sonntg noch durchgefahren ) oder sogar wieder umkehren musste da es einfach noch Schnee und Gerölllawinen bis weit in die Baumgrenze geschoben hat und dadurch Wege einfach nicht mehr passierbar waren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gerade nochmal mit meinen Kollegen Nobbi und Boris gesprochen und sie auf die derzeitige Situation und die Aussichten hingewiesen. Sie wollen es aber unbedingt versuchen und Freitag/Samstag starten. Ich drücken ihnen die Daumen, dass das Wetter besser ist als die derzeitigen Aussichten


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2009)

da drücke ich mal mit 

Aussichten für die Alpen

Am Dienstag, besonders im Osten noch ein paar Schauer. Am Mittwoch im Westen
freundlich, im Osten wechselhaft. Am Donnerstag recht sonnig. Am Nachmittag und
Abend zunehmend gewitterhaft. Deutlicher Temperaturanstieg, Nullgradgrenze bis am
Mittwoch wieder gegen 3800 Meter steigend. Im Süden trotz Wolkenfeldern teils sonnig
und trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2009)

Interessant

Ich habe mir mal Appenzell, Chur, Andermatt und Locarno für die kommenden zwei Wochen bei wetter.de angeschaut und da sieht es ab Ende dieser Woche eher mau aus...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit!

mein für heute geplanter Ausflug zum Ammersee fällt leider ins Wasser  bei kühlen Temperaturen regnet es auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2009)

Shicendreck  Der Sommer lässt wirklich auf sich warten - In der Zweiwochenvohersage sieht es auch noch nicht wirklich nach einem Durchbruch aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Shicendreck  Der Sommer lässt wirklich auf sich warten - In der Zweiwochenvohersage sieht es auch noch nicht wirklich nach einem Durchbruch aus



reciht mir wenns ab 6 juli schön ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2009)

hab leider auch schon mitbekommen das hier die ganze Woche nix mit Sonne ist, was ich sehr schade finde weil ich eigentlich auf jeden Fall zum Ammersee wollte wenn ich schonmal hier bin  naja, morgen mal schauen ob es wieder den ganzen Tag Regnet und so trübe ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2009)

So, Schwein gehabt, ich bin knapp vor dem Regen nach Hause gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2009)

Interessant & Aufschlussreich! 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2009)

moin

heute schöner als gestern ...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

Morsche  Nee nicht schöner, gleich nass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Ein schöner Tag für oben ohne


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

*Pah*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

wer eine Anregung für einen AlpenX sucht 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6050644&postcount=18


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juni 2009)

Moin...so ein Mistwetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2009)

... im Süden ist es derzeit wohl wirklich nicht lustig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2009)

Hier nochmal zum Thema Radweg in Kelkheim-Unterliederbach.


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2009)

grundsätzlich bin ich ja voll dafür 
mir wäre es nur lieb, wenn das ganze nicht so lange dauern würde.
irgendwie gibts zur zeit ziemlich viele baustellen mit voll gesperrten ortsdurchfahrten hier in der gegend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juni 2009)

Wir schreiben Dienstag den 16.06.2009 um 12:46 als in dem kleinen Ort Lenzhahn ein junger Mann gerade sein Gepäckträger bestücktes, mit Packtaschen beschwertes Radl besteigt, um gen Kaufering im schönen Bayern zu starten. Das Wetter ist gut, der Fahrer noch hochmotiviert, das Ziel weit entfernt und die Route auf dem Garmin geladen. Ein letzter Funktionsscheck des Rades, ein kurzer Gedankenrückblick ist auch alles dabei?... Ja, na dann kanns ja losgehen.

Also starte ich mit meinem schätzungsweiße 25kg schweren Rad meine Extremtour. Für heute sind ~100km mit 600hm geplant, man will ja langsam warm werden und es ist schon spät. Mein Weg führt mich zuerst ein Stück auf dem R8 durch bekanntes Gebiet über Eppstein, Hofheim, nach Höchst und vor dort aus weiter durch den Wald auf gut ausgebauten Wegen





am Frankfurter Flughafen vorbei





zu einer schon mal gesehenen Stelle, bei dessen Erinnerung ein Grinsen aufs Gesicht steigt. 





Weiter geht meine Tour durch unbekanntes Gebiet, vorbei an merkwürdigen Statuen





und tiefer in den Wald hinein. Die Route ist so geplant, der Weg ist bestens ausgebaut, ich liege gut in der Zeit...doch dann stehe ich plötzlich vor einem Tor, fest verschlossen, mit Warnschildern bestückt und natürlich mitten auf meiner Route. Shit happens, alles wieder zurück. Zeit verloren, extra km gefahren und wer wirklich dahinter steckt ist mir nicht bekannt. 





mein Umweg führte mich dann noch an einem weiteren Schild vorbei Explosionsgefahr, verlassen der Wege verboten  ich frage mich kurz ob ich in Albanien sei...

Nachdem ich diesen Umweg in Kauf nehmen musste, merkte ich noch zwei drei mal das meine Routenplanung nicht ganz perfekt war. Teilweiße verloren sich die Wege im Nichts, ein anderes Mal führe mein Weg mitten durch die Baustelle einer neuen Umgehungsstrasse. All dies, zusammen mit der Pause bei der Verwandtschaft in Groß Umstadt und Michelstadt, kosteten mich soviel Zeit das ich erst gegen 22uhr mein Nachtquartier in Erbach im sicherlich schönen Odenwald erreichte, wo auch schon das Abendessen auf mich wartete.





Aus den geplanten 100km sind 129km, aus den geplanten 600hm sind 700hm geworden, die Fahrzeit war mit 6:08h noch im Rahmen. 


Durch die späte Ankunft und die noch folgenden Unterhaltungen mit der lange nicht gesehenen Verwandtschaft, folge eine zu kurze Nacht und so konnte ich leider nicht so richtig erholt in den zweiten und geplanterweiße anstrengendsten Tag starten.
Aber das Frühstück war allererste Klasse  und es sollte noch eine positive Überraschung auf mich warten...





...der Erste Berg von Erbach aus sollte mich über einen Höhenzug führen, ~10km mit ~500hm sollten meinen Beinen gleich zum Tourstart schon mal gut zusetzen. Und hier folge dann die Überraschung der Gastfreundlichen Verwandtschaft, das Auto mit Radträger stand schon im Hof bereit und so folge ein Shuttleservice bis auf die erste Kuppe, super Service und am Tagesende meine Rettung. 





So startete meine Tour also erst mal mit 6km Bergabrollen auf einer wenig befahrenen Bundesstrasse. So lasse ich mir das gefallen.

Erstes Zwischenziel für den Mittwoch sollte Tauberbischofsheim sein, von wo aus meine Route dann weiter auf der Romantischen Strasse verlaufen sollte.
Geplant war eine Streckenführung auf den Örtlichen Landstrassen, erfreulicherweise fand ich aber für 80% der Strecke einen Radweg der parallel durch den Wald führte. Dieser führte mich auch an dieser Steinstatue vorbei, was genau die Figur darstellt blieb mir allerdings ein Rätsel.





Nachdem sich der Wald langsam aufgelöst hat und es wieder in die Zivilisation ging, führte mein Weg durch eine Menge sehr schöner kleiner Ortschaften





und vorbei an schier endlosen Feldern.





Nachdem ich Tauberbischofsheim passiert habe und nun dem « Lieblichen Taubertal » Radweg folgte, führte mein Weg, der bisher pausenlos verlief, vorbei an einer Gaststätte die mir irgendwie bekannt vorkam





an dieser Stelle wäre erwähnenswert das ich die Romantische Strasse mit meinem Stiefvater zum Jahrtausendwechsel schon einmal bestritten habe. Damals allerdings in kleineren Tagesdosen...

Als erste Rast hatte ich mir Rothenburg ob der Tauber vorgenommen. Bis hierhin hatte ich rund 120km in den Beinen und war seit etwa 6:20std in der Prallen Sonne bei 30°-34°C gegrillt worden. Der Kreislauf meldetet sich schon seit knapp 30km und das linke Knie zwickte immer schlimmer. Die Bronchien brannten, vermutlich vom Ozon in der heißen Luft, und die Psyche meldetet kein Bock mehr. Aber man ist ja ein bisschen stur und wenn Rothenburg als Pausenort geplant ist, dann wird das auch durchgezogen. Also hechelte (tief Atmen war unmöglich) ich immer weiter, vorbei an einladenden Biergärten mit Schattigen Plätzchen...selbst Schuld kann ich da nur resümieren. 

Nachdem ich den Biergarten zurückgelassen hatte, folge nach der nächsten Kurve die böse Erinnerung...





an den Schlussanstieg der mich noch von Rothenburg trennte.





Nurnoch gut 800m trennen mich von meiner Pause, aber diese 800m hatten es in sich...





bei Steigungen zwischen 16% und 24% zerrte ich zu Fuß mein schwer beladenes Rad den Weg hinauf, bis sich die Bäume lichteten und den Blick auf die Mauern inkl. Turm freigaben.





Noch ein kleiner Schlenker durch den Vorgarten...









...und die Innenstadt...





bis ich schließlich an einem der vielen Tische Platz nahm die aufgestellt waren. Ich bestellte erst mal ein kühles Malzbier und stöberte in der Karte. Die Uhr zeigte 17:20, das GPS noch etwa 50km bis zum Tagesziel, also rief ich den Kellner herbei. Ich wollte ein Jägerschnitzel mit leckren Spätzle...soweit so gut, nur schaut er mich nur fragend an und meint doch allen ernstes zu mir Essen gibts erst ab 18uhr, wollens so lang noch ein Malzbier?
*-- Welteinsturz -*​Ich lehnte kopfschüttelnd ab, sagte dem guten Mann das ich noch ein paar km vor mit hätte und leider nicht ewig Zeit habe, zahlte mein Malzbier und schwang mich nach misslungener Pause wieder auf mein Rad um halt im nächsten Biergarten zu halten. 
Glücklicherweise führte mich mein Weg an einem kleinen Metzger vorbei, der leider nur noch eine kleine Auswahl an Schlemmereien zu bieten hatte, also musste ich mich mit einem Frikadellenbrötchen mit Senf begnügen...nunja, besser als nichts ist es allemal.

Also radelte ich weiter und weiter, die Sonne stand tief und der See schien mir ein schönes Fotomotiv zu sein.





ohne künstliche Verdunklung sah es dann doch noch so aus.





Etwa 5km vor dem Ziel, nachdem ich von Kaff zu Kaff auf der Strasse (als Radweg ausgewiesen) radelte, traute ich meinen Augen für einen kurzen Moment nicht...





...leider ging es tatsächlich noch mal bergauf und die angegebene Steigung kommt einem mit Packtaschen noch mal eine ganze Ecke steiler vor...stimmt aber laut Tacho.

Angekommen in meinem Übernachtungsort noch schnell was typisch Bayrisches geknipst...





...und dann nichts wie zum Gasthof





Leider hatte der Gasthof Mittwochs Ruhetag, die Küche war geschlossen und so blieb mir keine andere Wahl als nach einer erfrischenden Dusche meinen ausgepowerten Körper mit einem Milchbrötchen aus der Packtasche und einem Schluck zu süßem Traubensaft der Getränkereste ins Bett zu verabschieden...





Als Tagesfazit lässt sich festhalten, das ich für die nächste ~180km mit 1400hm Tagestour früher aufstehen sollte und regelmäßig eine Pause einlegen sollte. Und das man sich ausreichend Verpflegung einpackt um nicht abends so missverpflegt schlafen gehen zu müssen. Aus Fehlern lernt man.

Alles andere als gut Erholt und ausgeschlafen startete ich dann in den dritten und letzten Reisetag. Meine Beine weigerten sich zuerst noch aus dem Bett zu steigen, der Hintern fühlte sich an wie der eines Pavians aussieht und die Bronchien brannten noch immer vom Vortag. 
Hilft ja alles nix, also stolperte ich die Treppe hinunter um wenigstens meinen Bauch zufrieden zu stellen.





Auf  Nachfragen bekam ich noch ein Brötchen, als Unterwegsverpflegung gab es nichts und die Frage nach einem Geschäft in der Nähe wurde vernein  prima Tagesstart. Nach Taschenpacken, rumtrödeln und Frühstück schwang ich mich dann gegen 9:35uhr auf mein Rad und startete meine letzte Etappe. Erfreulicherweise ging es eher bergab als bergauf, bzw. eben. Vorbei an einer ganzen Reihe von Seen mit Bevölkerung





folgte nach gelassenen 30km der erste Stopp um mich mit Verpflegung, vor allem Getränken, einzudecken.





Für heute war geplant regelmäßig eine Pause zu machen. Es war zwar einiges an Strecke vor mir, aber kaum noch Höhenmeter und eigentlich keine weiteren Überraschungen was den Weg angeht zu erwarten.
Und so kurbelte ich fleißig weiter, vorbei an der Harburg





und durch einen auf den ersten Blick Hauseingang





bis ich nach etwa 60km eine kurze Rast einlegte um mich zu stärken.





Weiter führte der Weg von Kirche...




zu Kirche, eine größer und prunkvoller als die Andere.





Bis irgendwann doch noch eine kleine Überraschung auf mich wartete





Netterweise war eine Alternativroute verfügbar, auch wenn so was ohne Packtaschen mehr Spaß macht.





Kurz vor Augsburg führte mein Weg dann größtenteils am Lech entlang, welcher mit Kiesstrand und türkiesfarbenem Wasser lockte. Leider nutzte ich die Chance nicht und fuhr bis Augsburg weiter, wo ich dann eine letzte Rast einlegen wollte.









ein kurzer Fotostop





und doch lieber wieder aus der Stadt rausgefahren um dem Trubel und der Hektig zu entkommen und am Feldesrand auf einer Bank doch noch schnell eine Pause zu machen, bevor der Hungerast kommt. Hier habe ich mir dann förmlich in den Hintern gebissen, nicht vor Augsburg am Fluss pausiert zu haben...





Von hier aus ging es dann von Staustufe zu Staustufe am Lech entlang





teilweiße auf Wegen die ich in die andere Richtung durchaus als flowigen Trail bezeichnen würde, mit Packtaschen Flussaufwärts bezeichne ich sie als ziemliche Schinderei. Hier ist die Route noch stark verbesserungsbedürftig...leider habe ich kein Foto gemacht.

Irgendwann spuckte mich der Trampelpfad wieder auf einen normalen Weg der mich an einem sehr aufbauenden Schild vorbeiführte





Hier noch schnell eine Foto vom Blick auf den Ortsrand





bis ich schließlich mit glatten 160km und ~670hm mein Tages- und Endziel erreiche.





Insgesamt stecken mir jetzt ~470km mit mageren 2750hm in den Beinen und mein Hintern ist nach insgesamt knapp 22h im Sattel dankbar auf einem normalen Stuhl Platz zu nehmen, von dem aus ich erst mal zwei Weißwürschte, sechs Wienerle und noch zwei pikanten Würschte vernichtet habe, gespühl mit ca. 1,5litern Radler. 





Ein sehr zufriedenes Gefühl stellte sich ein, ein bisschen stolz es geschafft zu haben, wohlgenährt am Ziel, drei Ruhetage in Aussicht und bestes Wetter auf der kompletten Tour gehabt.

Sollte es ein nächstes mal geben, würde ich die Tour aber einige Stunden früher starten und sie vielleicht auf vier Tage aufteilen, dann ist der Sightseeing Faktor eine ganze Ecke größer und man stresst sich nicht so in den Pausen.

Dennoch war es eine Klasse Tour, aus den drei Ruhetagen sind wettertechnisch leider jetzt doch fünf geworden, wobei die drei Tage übers WE mit Ausflügen verschönert wurden. 
Nur der Ausflug zum Ammersee ist jetzt geplatzt und so habe ich jetzt schon die Zeit den Bericht zu tippen. Traurig, aber bei 10°C und Regen zieht es mich nicht aufs Rad.

Morgen vormittag geht es dann mit dem Zug zurück um am Donnerstag pünktlich den schulischen Verpflichtungen (Abschlussfeier) zu trotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2009)

so hat das bayerische mistwetter wenigstens für uns was gutes 

schöner bericht, crazy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2009)

Interessanter Bericht mit schönen Fotos  

Du wirst ja echt noch zum Randonneur


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

hast du dir die Tour unter www.Radweit.de gesucht??

achja, ich ziehe meinen Hut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juni 2009)

Ganz soviel Zeit habe ich dann nun auch wieder nicht  leider...

Wäre aber nicht schlecht, immerhin werden solche Leute auch gesponsort


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juni 2009)

Die Tour habe ich mit Hilfe von maps.google.de, gspwandern.de und Magic Maps selbst erstellt  vielleicht auch deshalb die "toten" Wege...
Das mit den "toten" Wegen war ins Saarland aber vermeintlich schlimmer, bzw häufiger.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

Naja, wenn du das öfters planst kann ich dir die Radweitseite empfehlen.


----------



## wondermike (23. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Interessanter Bericht mit schönen Fotos
> 
> Du wirst ja echt noch zum Randonneur



Oder noch schlimmer: zum Trekkingrad-Fahrer. 

Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen? Fängst Du schon an, Dich für Liegeräder zu interessieren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2009)

So ein Liegerad ist auch ganz lustig, mein Nachbar hatte mal Eins, ungewohntes Fahrgefühl, leider aber mit Minuspunkten bei Wendigkeit und Übersichtlichkeit (und natürlich Geländegängigkeit  )

So, jetzt ist erstmal 1 1/2 Wochen lang Frei-Tag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oder noch schlimmer: zum Trekkingrad-Fahrer.
> 
> Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen? Fängst Du schon an, Dich für Liegeräder zu interessieren?



Liegerad wäre bestimmt mal toll gewesen, für den Hintern  entspannt daliegen, schlafen, und dabei vorran kommen 

Trekkingrad wäre für sowas wohl besser, habe aber noch nie drüber nachgedacht  da war das Rad mehr so mittel zum Zweck, sportlicher Ehrgeiz usw...
Freue mich aber auf die heimischen Trails bei bestem Wetter morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Freue mich aber auf die heimischen Trails bei bestem Wetter morgen



Darauf freue ich mich auch 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

is das echt


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Liegerad wäre bestimmt mal toll gewesen, für den Hintern  entspannt daliegen, schlafen, und dabei vorran kommen
> 
> Trekkingrad wäre für sowas wohl besser, habe aber noch nie drüber nachgedacht  da war das Rad mehr so mittel zum Zweck, sportlicher Ehrgeiz usw...
> Freue mich aber auf die heimischen Trails bei bestem Wetter morgen



Ich bin mit dem HT plus BoB Anhänger, Frankfurt-München-Stuttgart-Frankfurt gefahren und fand es sehr angenehm, das Gewicht nicht auf dem Rad zu haben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juni 2009)

ich fand es sehr angenehm das Gewicht nicht auf den Schultern zu haben 
Der Schwerpunkt war allerdings sehr bescheiden...


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2009)

morsche.

so langsam wirds auch morgens lauschig warm ...


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2009)

Brrr hier ist es noch kalt und nass Brrrr Aber wenigstens regnet es nicht und ich werde mal die zweirädrige Fahrt in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben an diesem schönen Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2009)

mitten in der woche ist es, noch lang kein freitag 

und erst recht kein frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2009)

... ein herrlicher Frei-Tag, die Sonne scheint ...


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2009)

es sei dir gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (24. Juni 2009)

Wo ist es denn schön warm? Bei uns in München regnet es seit fast 48 Stunden und es ist schlimmstes Aprilwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2009)

Na hier in FFM & Umgebung: Trocken, Sonnenschein, schon jetzt schön warm draussen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na hier in FFM & Umgebung: Trocken, Sonnenschein, schon jetzt schön warm draussen



Komme ja bald  hier in Kaufering regnet es auch gerade ... hoffe das hört bald auf, ich will wenigstens trocken bis zum Bahnhof kommen


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2009)

ja wie jetzt 

ich dachte, münchen wäre halbzeit und hab mich schon auf den rückreisebericht gefreut


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2009)

München - Würzburg sehr schöne Tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2009)

Zurück aus dem Hochtaunus: Einmal fett rauf, einmal fett runter - fertissch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juni 2009)

ich werd mich wohl nachm mittagessen mal aufn weg machen...Garmisch rückt immer näher und ich bin noch nicht soo wirklich fit 

um euch mal so in unsere Pläne einzuweihen: Garmisch liegt auf 720m n.N
1. Tour: Osterfelder Station 2025m ü. n.N 700hm auf 5km trail-Abfahrt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Heimgarten http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/60/Panorama-Heimgarten.jpg 1790m n. N 1000hm trail-abfahrt
3. Berg Daniel 2340m n.N Bike and Hike-Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1300hm trail-abfahrt
4. Grubigstein 2233m n.N; dieser wird zweimal bezwungen einmal durch eigene Kraft bis zu obersten Hütte, von da aus trail bis wieder auf 1000m n.N un dann nochmal mit der Gondel, nun aber die Freeridestrecke runter  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/22/Zugspitze-Blick_auf_Ehrwald.jpg
5. Tour Sonnenaufgangsride auf nen 1800er 

hoffe dass das Wetter passt


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

ah schon gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit!

auf die Bahn kann man sich verlassen   von drei Zügen waren zwei so zu spät, das ich jeweils den Anschluss verpasst habe  nicht das ich was anderes erwartet hätte...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Also starte ich mit meinem schätzungsweiße 25kg schweren Rad meine Extremtour.
> ...



Korrigiere auf 35kg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2009)

So: Grosse Lagerwartung am Helius CC erfolgreich durchgeführt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2009)

... ich bin platt - Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (24. Juni 2009)

boah... vor lauter arbeiten (8h+4,5h) hab ich gar keine zeit mehr zum radeln.... *nerv*

bin daher auch ohne pedalbewegung platt wie der Fürst und sage GN8!


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2009)

ein neuer, schöner tag bricht an ...
raus aus den federn !


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen, welche Federn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen meine lieben Untertanen 

Die Sonne lacht und der Fürst geniesst seinen zweiten Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2009)

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Das-ging-maechtig-in-die-Hose-25889987


----------



## wondermike (25. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen meine lieben Untertanen
> 
> Die Sonne lacht und der Fürst geniesst seinen zweiten Frei-Tag



Das gemeine Volk schuftet und die Aristokratie genießt ihren Müßiggang. 

Aber wart's nur ab. Die nächste Revolution kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Das-ging-maechtig-in-die-Hose-25889987



An Einem wird sicherlich nie Mangel herrschen auf der Welt: An kranken Hirnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das gemeine Volk schuftet und die Aristokratie genießt ihren Müßiggang.
> 
> Aber wart's nur ab. Die nächste Revolution kommt bestimmt.



Ich warte dann mal und genieße derweil den Müßiggang, der ja aller Laster Anfang ist...

... und meine Untertanen wissen ja, dass der Fürst das Laster liebt


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2009)

falls dir langweilig werden sollte und um dem müssiggang hier mal vorzubeugen :

da gäbe es noch den ein oder anderen baumstamm wegzusägen ... 

hab nur leider vergessen, wo  
haustrail vielleicht oder im reichenbachtrail  vielleicht konnte man auch einfach drumrumfahren ...

ach, was weiß ich. fahr los und such ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

... es liegen derzeit wieder mehrere rum, z.b. auf dem nfh-Trail und auf dem Haus-Trail, der auf dem Haus-Trail ist umfahrbar, der auf dem nfh-Trail nicht...

... schon lokalisiert, aber bisher immer die Säge nicht dabei gehabt


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2009)

der auf dem nfh-trail müsste aber ziemlich neu sein, oder ? am sonntag war da noch nix ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

Gemäß meiner Erinnerung war er mindestens schon letzten Samstag da


----------



## DHVEF (25. Juni 2009)

Kennt jmd den Zel-Trail, Lahn-Taunus und kann mir sagen wo der ist? Auch gerne per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2009)

DHVEF schrieb:


> Kennt jmd den Zel-Trail, Lahn-Taunus und kann mir sagen wo der ist? Auch gerne per PN.




mir auch gleich schicken


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf Urlaub 

http://www.wirtschaftsblatt.at/home...ome/lifeandstyle/timeout/index.do&_vl_pos=2.1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

Nein wie goil ist das denn 

Erinnert mich irgendwie ein bisschen an die armen Piraten in Asterix & Obelix


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2009)

Mit Sicherheit haben die im Laderaum auch noch Kampfhubschrauber falls die feigen Piraten abhauen wollen


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2009)

Ach ganz vergessen


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach ganz vergessen



Biste sicher das damals dein Kopf nichts abgekriegt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

... der eine Schlag hat den bereits vorhandenen Dachschaden bestimmt nicht mehr vergrößern können


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2009)

Na dann ist er hier ja in bester Gesellschaft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

Klaro


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juni 2009)

hey
hab grad die nachricht bekommen das mich mein lappe nochmal 140â¬ kostet
habs vor nber woche zum hÃ¤ndler gebracht weil am hinterbau ne schraube gebrochen ist und an der vorderradnabe das lager ausgeschlagen war. jetzt die frage, darf der hÃ¤ndler trotz garantie arbeitskosten berechnen???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jetzt die frage, darf der händler trotz garantie arbeitskosten berechnen???



Klick!

Ich würde mal sagen, er darf es grundsätzlich, ich würde mir aber ggf. die in diesem Falle gültigen Garantiebestimmungen durchlesen


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juni 2009)

ey ich bin kurz vorm platzen 
ich werds aber doch wohl abholen...un dann nochmals diskutieren, wenn sich dann immernoch nichts machen lässt dann werd ich mal ne andere front aufbauen... hauptsache ich hab die kiste in Garmisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

Vor allen Dingen 140 Euro Arbeitskosten hört sich nach verdammt viel an


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen 140 Euro Arbeitskosten hört sich nach verdammt viel an



40 davon sind material, weil nicht auf garantie ging ( ich weiß ich hab oben so gefragt aber egal)
begründung von lapierre: ,, ne schraube am hinterbau is en verschleißteil,,
demnach 100euro arbeitskosten
gemacht hat er bzw muss er gemacht haben: - vorderradnabe-->neue lager rein ; hinterbau /hauptlager neue schrauben rein und um diese zui schrauben musste krubel dämpfer usw ab..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

... da wär's ja echt günstiger gewesen, die Schraube zu bezahlen und den Einbau selber zu machen


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da wär's ja echt günstiger gewesen, die Schraube zu bezahlen und den Einbau selber zu machen



was meinst du was ich das nächste mal machen werde....
bin davon ausgegangen--> garantie wie alles bis jetzt was bei mir kaputt gegangen ist... aber nein... tz... 
das nächste mal mach ich das mim seb zusammen... könne wir dabei noch schön grillen en alkoholfreies weizen zischen babbeln usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hinterbau /hauptlager neue schrauben rein und um diese zui schrauben musste krubel dämpfer usw ab..



Dämpfer versteh' ich ja, aber Kurbel? 

Zumindest bei den Helius Rahmen geht das ohne Kurbel-/Kettenblattdemontage.

... Korrektur: Könnte sein, dass das nur bei einem Kettenblatt, sprich Rohloff-Aufbau, so ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht - Der Fürst zieht sich in seine Gemächer zurück


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2009)

der king of pop ist tot. r.i.p. 

ein trauriger morgen ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Ich war zwar kein Michael Jackson Fan, aber traurig ist es schon - vllt. hat ja ein offensichtlich sehr unglücklicher Mensch jetzt seinen Frieden gefunden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2009)

mosche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2009)

Moin !


also ich finde das eine Frechheit einem SchÃ¼ler eine Rechnung von 140â¬ zu stellen, ohne bei einem der vorigen Telefonate zu erwÃ¤hnen, dass es *Ã¼berhaupt etwas* kostet...

Und ich wÃ¼rd nicht drauf wetten, dass das Ã¼berhaupt so 100% rechtens ist...

ich geh jetzt FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cken 

achso, ab heute bin ich offiziell kein SchÃ¼ler mehr  habe gestern mein Abschlusszeugnis abgeholt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> also ich finde das eine Frechheit einem Schüler eine Rechnung von 140 zu stellen, ohne bei einem der vorigen Telefonate zu erwähnen, dass es *überhaupt etwas* kostet...



Ich denke auch, dass der Laden zumindest hätte nachfragen müssen, als klar war, dass es nicht auf Garantie geht :daumen;



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> achso, ab heute bin ich offiziell kein Schüler mehr  habe gestern mein Abschlusszeugnis abgeholt



 Fürstliche Glückwünsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich werde mich dann gleich mal aufmachen in den Hochtaunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (26. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> achso, ab heute bin ich offiziell kein Schüler mehr  habe gestern mein Abschlusszeugnis abgeholt



Na dann beginnt ja jetzt der Ernst des Lebens. 

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Und was steht drauf? Ist die Rente sicher?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

... und wieder zurück 

Zu den umgestürzten Bäumen: Der auf dem nfh-Trail wurde gerade von Waldarbeitern mit schwerem Gerät geräumt, als ich dran vorbeigefahren bin; zu dem auf dem Haus-Trail bin ich nicht gekommen, weil ich kurzfristig umdisponiert habe und den Reichenbachtal-Trail runter bin


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Zu den umgestürzten Bäumen: Der auf dem nfh-Trail wurde gerade von Waldarbeitern mit schwerem Gerät geräumt, als ich dran vorbeigefahren bin; zu dem auf dem Haus-Trail bin ich nicht gekommen, weil ich kurzfristig umdisponiert habe und den Reichenbachtal-Trail runter bin



der wille zählt 

mal schaun, ob ich noch gewitterfrei heute heimkomme ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

... jetzt geht's erstmal mit A. zum Thai, lecker Happahappa machen


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jetzt geht's erstmal mit A. zum Thai, lecker Happahappa machen



habe mir schnell n Bad Soden etwas geholt   lecker Ente jam jam


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...  lecker Ente jam jam



chicken chicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> habe mir schnell n Bad Soden etwas geholt   lecker Ente jam jam



Wir auch lecker Ente knusprig - jam, jam, jam


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir auch lecker Ente knusprig - jam, jam, jam





wissefux schrieb:


> chicken chicken



*chicken*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

... jetzt knallt anscheinend der Fux durch


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> *chicken*


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...  Fux



 chicken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

... die Waldarbeiter haben heute übrigens ziemlich dumm geschaut, als ich zu Ihnen meinte "Ah - Sie machen den Baum jetzt weg, gerade wo ich heute extra meine Säge dabei habe!"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

So: Kleinen Lagercheck am Helius FR ebenfalls erfolgreich durchgeführt


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juni 2009)

so... eben von einer kleinen Runde zurück. Im Gegensatz zu sonst bin ich heute kaum Bikern begegnet... dafür mehr Viehzeugs... sch**** nerviger Kram...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> .. dafür mehr Viehzeugs... sch**** nerviger Kram...



Was für Viehzeugs denn?


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juni 2009)

Fliegen, Mücken, Bremsen.... *bärgs*. An einigen Feldrändern haben die mich regelrecht überfallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

Bremsen sind ekelhaft, die haben mir auf meinem ersten Alpen-X extremst zugesetzt, auf der ersten Alm bin ich gleich total zerstochen worden


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bremsen sind ekelhaft, die haben mir auf meinem ersten Alpen-X extremst zugesetzt, auf der ersten Alm bin ich gleich total zerstochen worden



da gibts bei mir auf der arbeit son mittel... nennt sich bremsen-STOP wird für pferde genutzt... bin am überlegen ob ich mal son fläschlein order


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

... wenn man danach nicht stinkt wie ein Pferd


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juni 2009)

... ist doch egal. Bei dem Wetter stinkt man nach 10km eh wie ein Tier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

... stimmt auch wieder 

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juni 2009)

WÜnsche dem Fürsten eine angenehme Nachtruhe...


<-- bläst die Kerzen im Schlafgemach des Fürsten aus............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2009)

Morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2009)

Bisher bleiben die für heute prognostizierten Gewitter ja aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Juni 2009)

mosche!!! hab mein lappe wieder un der hÃ¤ndler kam mir dann nach 20min gelaber meinerseits mit 30â¬ nachlass entgegen


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Juni 2009)

so bin weg
ABIBALL


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juni 2009)

Servus!



wondermike schrieb:


> Und was steht drauf? Ist die Rente sicher?



Platz 4 von 73 Absolventen  leider kein Treppchen, dafür hat 1,5 nicht gereicht


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2009)

...habe ich verloren und zwar heute.  

meine nagelneue satteltasche (keine kaufempfehlung: (topeak small) hat das gerüttel auf diversen trails leider nicht überstanden und sich selbstständig geöffnet und tja - alles weg. nur ein einziger reifenheber (blau) ist mir geblieben. 

wo es am wahrscheinlichsten passiert ist: *rotes kreuz-trail* vom feldi runter oder *victoria-trail.*

weg ist: *kartuschen-pumpenkopf (metall, silber, grün)*
zwei kartuschen (noname, silber)
schwalbe xxlight schlauch
ein reifenheber blau

die pumpe liegt mir am herzen, den rest kann ich verschmerzen....

dem finder spendiere ich ein bier - oder auch zwei oder auch eine erbsensuppe wenn er kein bier mag...


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> 
> 
> Platz 4 von 73 Absolventen  leider kein Treppchen, dafür hat 1,5 nicht gereicht




Na, das lassen wir mal gelten. 

Respekt Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Platz 4 von 73 Absolventen  leider kein Treppchen, dafür hat 1,5 nicht gereicht






wondermike schrieb:


> Na, das lassen wir mal gelten.
> 
> Respekt Respekt.



 Dito 

... so langsam steigt mein Vertrauen in die gesetzliche Rentenversicherung wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> dem finder spendiere ich ein bier - oder auch zwei oder auch eine erbsensuppe wenn er kein bier mag...



 Ärgerlich 

Wenn ich mich Morgen in den Hochtaunus begeben sollte, halte ich die Augen auf 

... Apropos: Gestern habe ich auf dem RK-Trail eine Trinkflasche von Mountains-Too gefunden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, das lassen wir mal gelten.
> 
> Respekt Respekt.





wahltho schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> ... so langsam steigt mein Vertrauen in die gesetzliche Rentenversicherung wieder



Danke Danke, aber erstmal muss ich noch das Studium durchstehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2009)

... wir haben vollstes Vertrauen in Dich  

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2009)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Kein Gewitter und die Sonne scheint


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Kein Gewitter und die Sonne scheint



yep


----------



## ratte (28. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die Sonne scheint


Wo? 
Oder wohl besser: wann?

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Hier ist es bedeckt, vorhin war strahlender Sonnenschein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Oder wohl besser: wann?



Zum Zeitpunkt meines Posts hat die Sonne noch geschienen, jetzt sieht es hier in fbh auch nicht mehr ganz so toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juni 2009)

@ fürst
was sagt denn deine 14-Tage Wetterprognose ab dem 6. Juli für Garmisch vorraus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ fürst
> was sagt denn deine 14-Tage Wetterprognose ab dem 6. Juli für Garmisch vorraus?



Schauerwetter, ca. 25 Grad, 1 bis 3 Liter Regen mit einer Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit von ca. 70 Prozent.

In den Alpen ändern sich die Prognosen aber recht schnell, für die Alpen-X-Strecke die Boris/Nobbi gerade fahren, hat sich die Prognose seit gestern anscheinend ziemlich verbessert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2009)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (28. Juni 2009)

gn 8



​


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ fürst
> was sagt denn deine 14-Tage Wetterprognose ab dem 6. Juli für Garmisch vorraus?



und für mich bitte die 5-7 tage prognose für diese gegend. danke.

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 

... und wieder ein Frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und für mich bitte die 5-7 tage prognose für *diese gegend*. danke.



Ob nun eher Garmisch oder aber hier im Vortaunus, die 6-Tages-Prognose gibt es für jedermann z.b. hier www.wetter.de


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2009)

Morsche


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ob nun eher Garmisch oder aber hier im Vortaunus, die 6-Tages-Prognose gibt es für jedermann z.b. hier www.wetter.de



prima. hab da immer nur auf aktuellen und nächsten tag geschaut ...

außerdem brauchte ich noch einen schuldigen, falls die prognose nicht stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2009)

Moin Kinners,
hach, so 1 Stunde Rolle am Morgen hat schon etwas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2009)

Wie schon wieder von der Rolle runter


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn er sich da mal nicht verletzt bei


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe extra einen Fangzaun aufgestellt.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2009)

Hoffentlich einen gepolsterten


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2009)

Ich trage mein Polster gerade mit mir rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2009)

ohoh nicht das dir der Anzug nicht mehr passt 

Wann geht es denn eigentlich wieder so richtig aufs Bike?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2009)

Der gemütliche Marathon oder eine Plauschfahrt am Sonntag 

Die mutigen Recken




Gruppenbild mit Dame




Es ging hoch und runter (46km, 1300hm)


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ohoh nicht das dir der Anzug nicht mehr passt
> 
> Wann geht es denn eigentlich wieder so richtig aufs Bike?



Gute Frage, ich versuche schon den ganzen Morgen jemand im Krankenhaus zu erreichen, will endlich die Drähte raus haben und wieder mit CC fahren anfangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ohoh nicht das dir der Anzug nicht mehr passt



Das wäre in der Tat tragisch


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2009)

Pah, wo ein Wille da ein Herrenausstatter


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2009)

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/So-will-niemand-aufwachen-20032433


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2009)




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2009)

Rollout hat stattgefunden, man kann die Bikes jetzt bestellen 

http://www.katz-bikes.com/

S.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juni 2009)

mosche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rollout hat stattgefunden, man kann die Bikes jetzt bestellen
> 
> http://www.katz-bikes.com/



Was lange währt, wird hoffentlich gut...

... ich halte die Bikes für sehr interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2009)

mal sehen ob ich da nicht mal vorbeifahre


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2009)

mhmmmmm also ich finde die Bikes nicht so schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> mhmmmmm also ich finde die Bikes nicht so schön



Um Schönheit geht es dabei nicht, die schönsten Bikes der Welt sind natürlich die Nicolais 

(und natürlich auch die Besten   )

Interessant und fast schon revolutionär bei Katz ist der vollgekapselte Antrieb in Verbindung mit der Speedhub bei einem Fully


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2009)

Das wird doch nur klappern und scheppern 


Corsair hat so etwas mit der oben laufenden Kette und das scheint extrem nervend zu sein (das Gerassel)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das wird doch nur klappern und scheppern



Papperlafax - Erstmal abwarten  

Die Kette ist in der Strebe nochmal gespannt 

Ich habe an meinem Argon RoCC den Hebi Kettenkasten installiert und da stört das Klappern eigentlich kaum, sogar im Trail nicht 


Die Vorteile eines gekapselten bzgl. Langlebigkeit, Zuverlässigkeit und Wartungsarmut liegen auf der Hand und das ist einem Vielfahrer sehr viel Wert


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2009)

die einen sind aus dem grossen Land auf der anderen Seite des grossen Wassers, da klappert es halt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> die einen sind aus dem grossen Land auf der anderen Seite des grossen Wassers, da klappert es halt



Die verstehen 'eh nix von Qualität


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rollout hat stattgefunden, man kann die Bikes jetzt bestellen
> 
> http://www.katz-bikes.com/
> 
> S.




Das "Reif" sieht interessant aus  und das "Alp"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2009)

Morsche


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juni 2009)

moin...
laut wetter.com haben wir schon vom 7.-14 juli zwei regentage...


----------



## bone peeler (30. Juni 2009)

Moin moin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen meine Untertanen Euer mildtätiger Fürst grüsst Euch


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2009)

@ Grazy, mit deinem Saarlandausflug bist du ja fast bei meinem Geburtsort vorbeigekommen  Achja, die Saarländer pflügen öfters mal die Wege um und machen einen Acker daraus 

@ Fürst, was sagen denn deine Alpenx Streiter, schon wieder zurück????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Interessant und fast schon revolutionär bei Katz ist der vollgekapselte Antrieb in Verbindung mit der Speedhub bei einem Fully



Interessant ja, ob's revolutionär ist, wird sich zeigen. 

Zwei ganz wichtige Fragen beantwortet die Website aber nicht: was wiegt die Fuhre? Was soll sie kosten?

Wird ja demnächst sicher mal einen Test in einem der einschlägigen Käseblättchen geben.


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> laut wetter.com haben wir schon vom 7.-14 juli zwei regentage...



Toll. Und die Lottozahlen der nächsten Woche sagen sie auch voraus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Fürst, was sagen denn deine Alpenx Streiter, schon wieder zurück????



Nein, die sind doch erst Samstag gestartet 

Das Blatt scheint sich zumindest wettermäßig zu Ihren Gunsten gewendet zu haben  : Klick!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Interessant ja, ob's revolutionär ist, wird sich zeigen.



Das Konzept ist in jedem Falle revolutionär und nicht nur interessant 

Ob die Umsetzung qualitativ hochwertig genug ist, muss sich zeigen, aber da es ein Produkt aus der Schweiz ist, bin ich das sehr zuversichtlich 

Ich hatte mir das schon Ende 2007 glaube ich etwas genauer angesehen und damals war sogar eine Anzeige vorgesehen mit dem man den Kettenverschleiß verfolgen konnte 



wondermike schrieb:


> Wird ja demnächst sicher mal einen Test in einem der einschlägigen Käseblättchen geben.



Auf diese Tests geb' ich NullundNullinger 



wondermike schrieb:


> Was soll sie kosten?



Ein Schnäppchen wird das sicher nicht 

 Seufz - Eine Kooperation von Katz und Nicolai, das wäre mein Traum


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seufz - Eine Kooperation von Katz und Nicolai, das wäre mein Traum



komm, in dem fall ist doch einmaliges fremdgehen sicher erlaubt 

wir verraten dich auch nicht


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wir verraten dich auch nicht



 ich tue es


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2009)

für die ganze "ichfahrimWintermitdemRadzurArbeitFraktion" ist doch das Reif das ideale Gefährt 

@ Fürst, kannst dir doch ein Nicolai Aufkleber darauf machen  
oder mal dem Kalle Bescheidstossen er soll mit Katz ein Kooperation eingehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2009)

Später - Ich schlag' mich derweil mit den wirklich wichtigen Problemen des Lebens rum 

Der eingebaute Garagentoröffner in meinem Vierrädrigenzweisitzer lässt sich nicht auf den gerade installierten elektrischen Garagentoröffner anlernen


----------



## ratte (30. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Später - Ich schlag' mich derweil mit den wirklich wichtigen Problemen des Lebens rum
> 
> Der eingebaute Garagentoröffner in meinem Vierrädrigenzweisitzer lässt sich nicht auf den gerade installierten elektrischen Garagentoröffner anlernen



Wahrhaft wichtig.


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Später - Ich schlag' mich derweil mit den wirklich wichtigen Problemen des Lebens rum
> 
> Der eingebaute Garagentoröffner in meinem Vierrädrigenzweisitzer lässt sich nicht auf den gerade installierten elektrischen Garagentoröffner anlernen



Du packst das. Wir glauben an Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2009)

Ich dachte als Fürst hat man jemanden der das für einen macht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du packst das. Wir glauben an Dich!















Yeah - Bei Conrad gibt es einen Funkempfänger im passenden Frequenzband mit potenzialfreiem Schaltausgang



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dachte als Fürst hat man jemanden der das für einen macht



Die Planung muss man selber machen, aber für die Exekutive hat man dann schon jemanden


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yeah - Bei Conrad gibt es einen Funkempfänger im passenden Frequenzband mit potenzialfreiem Schaltausgang



Potentialfrei? Klingt gut. Da kenne ich auch ein paar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Potentialfrei? Klingt gut. Da kenne ich auch ein paar.



Potenzfrei oder Potenzialfrei?


----------



## ratte (30. Juni 2009)

Fürstlich die Probleme angegangen.


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Potenzfrei oder Potenzialfrei?



Sowohl als auch.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2009)

Es gäbe da auch noch sinnfrei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2009)

Selbst Bürohengste leben gefährlich:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gäbe da auch noch sinnfrei



... oder Bauchfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2009)

Pah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pah





wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder Bauchfrei



Bauchfreies Top natürlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2009)

Marktüberangebot an DSLR's 

gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2009)

Moin,
die Rolle ruft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

... seit wann kann Speck reden?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juli 2009)

mosche....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ich nutze gleich mal die morgendliche "Kühle" und mache mich auf in den Hochtaunus für eine Runde


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2009)

Boooohhh was ein Glück das es Freecaster gibt  sonst würde ich die Rolle nicht überleben.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

lustisch


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> lustisch



findest Du
Ich fand den Unterhaltungswert gleich null  ist doch wie Privatfernsehen *nur Wiederholungen* da kann ich mir auch Al Bundy ansehen


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

Naja, die Grubenlampen und die mit Ästen gebaute Rüttelpisten Sind neu  achja und ihr seit alle Extrem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

Bin zurück aus dem Hochtaunus, als ich am Feldi war fing es an zu donnern, bin aber trocken heim gekommen


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2009)

kannst mich mal gegen 15.30 uhr über die aktuelle wetterlage in der heimat informieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2009)

moin moin


----------



## wondermike (1. Juli 2009)

Hier sieht's bis jetzt ganz gut aus. Wenn's so bleibt, werde ich heute auch noch ein Ründchen im Taunus drehen.


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hier sieht's bis jetzt ganz gut aus. Wenn's so bleibt, werde ich heute auch noch ein Ründchen im Taunus drehen.



das ist zu weit weg, für eine präzise angabe ...

brauche daten aus k.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> kannst mich mal gegen 15.30 uhr über die aktuelle wetterlage in der heimat informieren ...



Alles trocken


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2009)

Das kann sich aber schnell ändern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das kann sich aber schnell ändern



Sieht nicht danach aus


----------



## wondermike (1. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr dann mal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

Hier hat's vorhin etwas gewittert und geschauert


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2009)

bei mir kaum. ausser etwas donner war hier nix.
in münster hats leicht geregnet. aber was will man schon von dem stadtteil erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

Hier auch


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr Nordlichter,  
habe mal noch etwas zum Thema Katz gefunden  Hier der passende Fred


----------



## wondermike (1. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier auch



Bei mir war schönstes Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir war schönstes Wetter.



Konntest Du ruhig mal haben, ich hab's gerade 'eh nicht gebraucht


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

was ein Wettergeschiebe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> habe mal noch etwas zum Thema Katz gefunden  Hier der passende Fred



 Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

da fehlen noch die doppel .  

gern geschehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was ein Wettergeschiebe



Lieber Wettergeschiebe, als Wettgeschiebe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

Gn8 eure Durchlocht


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Mosche Ihr Morsche


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2009)

Moooooorrrrrrrrrrrssssssssssccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juli 2009)

Ei gude Morsche!

Überlege gleich mit der gestern erworbenen Impact-Short gen Taunuserhöhung zu Radeln 

Nikon D5000  (wenn da nicht das liebe Geld wäre...)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Überlege gleich* mit der gestern erworbenen Impact-Short *gen Taunuserhöhung zu Radeln



 Safety First!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Sucht mal bei Google mit dem Begriff "Taunusplauscher" und schaut Euch mal die Begriffe im ersten Suchergebnis an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juli 2009)

Nepper Schlepper Bauerngfänger.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

... Taunusplauscher


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nepper Schlepper Bauerngfänger.....



ja, so könnte man das auch übersetzen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2009)

Themen mit dem Stichwort *taunusplauscher* *...* betrüger, helden, leichtbaumatrosen, *taunusplauscher*, wildschweine, winterpokal *...*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

... lustisch ist auch, dass das Wort "Taunusplauscher" in eben diesem KTWR-Fred überhaupt nicht auftaucht 

Das sind wohl noch die Nachwirkungen der Streits mit den KTWR-Spaken im WP 2007/2008


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juli 2009)

moin
mein lappe ist wieder in der werkstatt!!!!
wollte heut mim seb aufn feldi aber der hinterbau hörte sich so an (nur unter belastung) als würde er gleich durchbrechen!! 
hofftl wirds bis Montag spät nachmittag fertig!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Scheint ja echt 'ne Superwerkstatt zu sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juli 2009)

ja total!


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

Und wieder eine erfolgreiche Stunde auf der Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2009)

glühstrumpf hopi und gn8 @all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und wieder eine erfolgreiche Stunde auf der Rolle



Ich war auch noch auf dem Spin-Trainer - So geölt wie heute, habe ich aber bisher selten.



wissefux schrieb:


> ... gn8 @all



Dito


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und wieder eine erfolgreiche Stunde auf der Rolle



man war das warm, aber bis zum pferdskopf hoch konnte ich mich überreden...


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2009)

moin

halber frei-tag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

Moin

für zwei Wochen erstmal der letzte Frei-Tag ...

... dann wieder fünf Frei-Tage


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2009)

Bei Mir ist heute nur Freitag  

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

Moin Kinners,





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war auch noch auf dem Spin-Trainer - So geölt wie heute, habe ich aber bisher selten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dito



Ja das war echt übel gestern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aber ich muss ja mal langsam wieder in Form kommen  (im doppelten Sinne)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

... ich muss gleich nach Offenbach


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2009)

wieso  bist du aus der selbigen gegangen  

Aber wenigstens weisst du nun wann deine Drähte rauskommen  kannst du dann gleich wieder Radfahren?? eher nicht oder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kannst du dann gleich wieder Radfahren?? eher nicht oder



... klar als WABHopi


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2009)

hihi am besten im eng anliegenden Lycra  Ratte kullert dann bestimmt auf dem Boden rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ratte kullert dann bestimmt auf dem Boden rum



Das ist dann kein Platz mehr, weil da schon so viele kullern


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich muss gleich nach Offenbach


Wie heißt es in der Kinder Schokolade Werbung so schön *Du schaffst das schon *



mzaskar schrieb:


> wieso  bist du aus der selbigen gegangen
> 
> Aber wenigstens weisst du nun wann deine Drähte rauskommen  kannst du dann gleich wieder Radfahren?? eher nicht oder



mhmmm könnte man so sagen 

Ich darf nur langsam anfangen, sie meinte 4 - 6 Wochen bis ich sie wieder richtig belaste wäre besser. Aber auf den WABs belaste ich nix 



wahltho schrieb:


> ... klar als WABHopi



Ja  und ich stehe dazu, dafür nehme ich dich mal nach Beerfelden mit 


mzaskar schrieb:


> hihi am besten im eng anliegenden Lycra  Ratte kullert dann bestimmt auf dem Boden rum



Es gibt nur wenige Sportarten wo ich hauteng trage und das ist Neoren beim Wassersport.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2009)

mosche


----------



## wondermike (3. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich muss gleich nach Offenbach



Au weia. Pass auf wegen den Kampfhunden...


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2009)

und deren Abfallprodukte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Es gibt nur wenige Sportarten wo ich hauteng trage und das ist Neoren beim Wassersport.


 

Wetsuit auf dem Velo sieht bestimmt cool aus  

Ich mach auch Bildchen


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

Auch für Neoren muss ich erst die Form wieder herstellen  ich habe seit dem Unfall 3 Kilo zugenommen 
Hopi muss wieder Fit werden und bis zum Snowboarden bin ich wieder auf einem Top Level 
Ich glaube ich versuche es doch mal mit einem Double auf dem Board  vielleicht klappt das besser als mit dem Bike


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2009)

Denke das werde ich mir am Samstag mal anschauen 

http://www.smchur.ch/files/page15_3.pdf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Au weia. Pass auf wegen den Kampfhunden...





mzaskar schrieb:


> und deren Abfallprodukte



Ich hab's überlebzt, hat auch gar nicht wehgetan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Auch für Neoren muss ich erst die Form wieder herstellen



Sonst sieht es aus, wie das Michelin-Männchen


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonst sieht es aus, wie das Michelin-Männchen



genau


----------



## wondermike (3. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab's überlebzt, hat auch gar nicht wehgetan



Die Kampfhunde haben wahrscheinlich gedacht, an dem is' nix dran, da lohnt sich das Beißen gar nicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Kampfhunde haben wahrscheinlich gedacht, an dem is' nix dran, da lohnt sich das Beißen gar nicht...



Ich hab' nur zwei ganz liebe Hunde getroffen: Zwei ungarische Vorstehhunde


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

dann warst Du vielleicht nicht in Offenbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> dann warst Du vielleicht nicht in Offenbach



Doch, aber nur in einem Gewerbegebiet


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

pah wie langweilig


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Doch, aber nur in einem Gewerbegebiet



Bei uns gibt es nur ein Gewerbe!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

... sorry im horizontalen Gewerbe war ich heute nicht unterwegs


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juli 2009)

Ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

Ei gut Seb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juli 2009)

Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich die Nikon D5000 ganz toll finde?


----------



## wondermike (3. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... sorry im horizontalen Gewerbe war ich heute nicht unterwegs



Soso, heute nicht? Aber beim nächsten Mal erzählst Du uns davon, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

Ja Mike wird erledigt


----------



## wondermike (3. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja Mike wird erledigt



Ja Mike, wird erledigt

oder

Ja, Mike wird erledigt



OK, ich geb's zu, mir ist heute langweilig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

Ah, Herr Wondermike ist heute fürs Korinthenk*ken zuständig


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2009)

mosche


----------



## wondermike (3. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ah, Herr Wondermike ist heute fürs Korinthenk*ken zuständig



Einer muss es ja machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> OK, ich geb's zu, mir ist heute langweilig.



Na dann poste doch ein paar Smilies, das kommt immer gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht Zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juli 2009)

mosche
also die wetterprognose für garmisch sieht gar nicht mal soooo schlecht aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch wirklich Topwetter 

Ich war vorhin auch im Hochtaunus, trailig hoch zum Feldi und über den Reichenbachtrail wieder runter


----------



## wondermike (4. Juli 2009)

So, mein Inderned geht auch wieder. Ist mir gestern doch glatt der Router abgek***t. Da musste ich heute gleich in die Stadt fahren und einen neuen holen. Nicht, dass ich ohne Internet-Zugang nicht leben könnte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2009)

... ach deshalb war es so plötzlich vorbei mit der Korinthenk*akerei


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juli 2009)

so bremsbeläge sind getauscht, jetzt werde noch schläuche zusammen gesucht und ann müssten die bikes alle top sein.
werd mir wohl noch ein paar warme gedanke zum thema garmischvideo machen (hab ja schon angefangen  usw... naja mal schaun, noch viel zu tun


----------



## wondermike (4. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach deshalb war es so plötzlich vorbei mit der Korinthenk*akerei



Du meinst wohl Korinthenka*kerei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juli 2009)

n'abend!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Korinthenka*kerei



Ne, ich meinte "Korinthenk*kerei" 

... ach so: N'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

... und Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

Morsche  und ab ins Tessin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

Viel Spass - Und pass auf Dich auf


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

Du weisst ja wo ich bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich habe heute mal mein gutes altes Riese & Müller Delite Grey für die Fahrten nach FFM und zurück aktiviert


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2009)

mosche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

Morgen geht's doch los nach GAP, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen geht's doch los nach GAP, oder?



in der nacht von montag auf dienstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich war auf der Suche nach einer DLNA Client Software für Windows und bin nach einiger Suche dann doch fündig geworden: XMBC does the job! 

... und das Gute daran ist, dass es auch noch Open Source ist


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

home


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2009)

nabend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn mit dem Lappe?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2009)

achso ja... hatte es ja donnerstag abend zum händler gebracht und konnte es dann freitagfmittag wieder abholen. alles wieder in ordnung! er hat nochmal alles zerlegt und neu zusammengesetzt. damit hatte sich der fall knacken schon erledigt  mein händler hat auch nichts dafür verlangt, wäre ja noch schönes gewesen


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war auf der Suche nach einer DLNA Client Software für Windows und bin nach einiger Suche dann doch fündig geworden: XMBC does the job!



Braucht man auf dem PC nicht eher einen DLNA Server? Was willst Du denn damit machen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Braucht man auf dem PC nicht eher einen DLNA Server? Was willst Du denn damit machen?



Was ich damit mache?

Als DLNA-Server auf dem Server PC im Arbeitszimmer nutze ich schon lange Twonkymedia. Um auch von anderen PCs aus darauf zugreifen zu können, habe ich eine Software für einen DLNA-Client gebraucht


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

Was ist dlna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um auch von anderen PCs aus darauf zugreifen zu können, habe ich eine Software für einen DLNA-Client gebraucht



Ah jetzt ja.


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist dlna



Sowas gibt's bei Apple nicht...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

Das heißt bei Apple braucht man so etwas nicht, da es eh schon funktioniert ohne Software von irgendwelchen Hackern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

DLNA


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

Brauch jemand ein paar NC17 Sudpin III in weiß ..... ich habe ein paar zum abgeben 


DLNA heißt du willst dir eine MediaPc bauen  oder willst du Dei en Pc mit deinem Handy bedienen


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das heißt bei Apple braucht man so etwas nicht, da es eh schon funktioniert ohne Software von irgendwelchen Hackern



Nee nee. Da geht's um Kompatibilität und Interoperabiltät. Also Pfui-Bäh für die Jünger des großen Steve.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

Wir können alles  we are the cure for the world


----------



## bone peeler (5. Juli 2009)

moin... und auch gleich wieder gute nacht. grade erst mit arbeiten fertig. kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern wie mein bike ausschaut da ich die ganze woche von früh bis abends geschafft habe... 

hoffentlich klappts morgen mal wieder...


also ... GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Brauch jemand ein paar NC17 Sudpin III in weiß ..... ich habe ein paar zum abgeben



diese platformpedale...in weiß... würden sicherlich suuper zu meinem lappe passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> diese platformpedale...in weiß... würden sicherlich suuper zu meinem lappe passen



Ich bringe sie im July mit  kosten dich ein Bier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dlna heißt du willst dir eine mediapc bauen  Oder willst du dei en pc mit deinem handy bedienen



...



wahltho schrieb:


> was ich damit mache?
> 
> Als dlna-server auf dem server pc im arbeitszimmer nutze ich schon lange twonkymedia. Um auch von anderen pcs aus darauf zugreifen zu können, habe ich eine software für einen dlna-client gebraucht



Capice?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

Gn8 ihr Plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2009)

Selber Plauscher  

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich bringe sie im july mit  kosten dich ein bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2009)

Oder ein Stück Blechkuchen auf dem Fuchstanz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 

fbh meldet ziemlich starken Regen


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

Die Woche soll ja erstmal Schluss mit Hochsommer sein.


----------



## bone peeler (6. Juli 2009)

Moin moin...


Na das war ja klar... ich war während des ganzen fürstlichen Wetter arbeiten und nun wo ich wieder etwas Zeit zum Radeln habe ist K***wetter... 

Naja... da hilft wohl nur noch ne Regenjacke...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juli 2009)

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/c/19/34/45/08/19344508.html
bald wird garmisch bombadiert und die demokratie wieder eingeführt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

... und in Hamburg lebt man in Höhlen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juli 2009)

moin  heut Nachts geht looos


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

Was es so alles gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

He Fürst  ich dachte Du währst schon in den Alpen  

Ich bräuchte mal deine Fingerkamera! Wenn Du sie mal nicht brauchst


----------



## wondermike (6. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was es so alles gibt



Dir muss aber heute so richtig langweilig sein. 

Mir übrigens auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dir muss aber heute so richtig langweilig sein.



Nö - Langweilig ist mir hier heute eigentlich überhaupt nicht, das ging hier nur gerade rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> He Fürst  ich dachte Du währst schon in den Alpen



Du Schnarchnase, den Alpen-X habe ich doch längst gecancelt 



Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal deine Fingerkamera! Wenn Du sie mal nicht brauchst



Du meinst das Helmkamerasystem, oder?


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

Sorry ich kann nicht immer mitlesen, warum hast Du den den Alpen X verworfen?


Jep die Helm Kamera


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2009)

Machst du damit Aufnahmen von der Rolle


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

wäre auch mal etwas 
aber ich wollte für die Bullit Fahrer einen Erfahrungsbericht von der BMA machen. Und mit einem Video in dem der unterschied zwischen mit BMA und ohne gezeigt wird


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2009)

BMA  ahhhhh :Geistesblitz: *B*rems*M*oment*A*bstützung 

und was ist der Unterschied???


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

ohne verhärtet der Hinterbau wenn man anbremst, gerade in Wurzeln und Steinen ist das nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

Da waren A. und ich gerade mit dem Bike in Lenzhahn und was ist: Keiner zu Hause


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sorry ich kann nicht immer mitlesen, warum hast Du den den Alpen X verworfen?



Eine Kombination von keine rechte Lust, nicht 100%-ig fit fühlen und schlechten Wetteraussichten nach dem langen harten Winter 




Hopi schrieb:


> Jep die Helm Kamera



Die kann ich Dir gerne mal ausleihen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da waren A. und ich gerade mit dem Bike in Lenzhahn und was ist: Keiner zu Hause



Aber sicher doch  hinten im Hof am Auto beladen. Schade das wir uns verpasst haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

Wir wünschen Euch jedenfalls eine gute Fahrt und einen tollen Bike-Urlaub 

... und kommt gesund wieder 

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juli 2009)

moin
so gehts los bis dann 

tschöööö


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2009)

moin

gute reise ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (7. Juli 2009)

Moin Gemeinde


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2009)

Wie verdienen Banken eigentlich Geld


----------



## Hopi (7. Juli 2009)

Das weiß doch jedes Kind 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BrLrwbkQWQ"]YouTube - Wie funktioniert Geld? Teil 1 von 3[/nomedia]


----------



## wondermike (7. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie verdienen Banken eigentlich Geld



Unterschlagung? Betrug? Räuberische Erpressung?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2009)

Manchmal denke ich, ich bin im falschen Film ...... Da war Bergbau doch einfacher


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2009)

etwas fürs Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2009)

Hab' schon ewig keinen Asterix mehr gelesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend und Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2009)

guten morgen liebe sorgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2009)

... seid Ihr auch schon Alle da?

Guten Morgen 

Zumidest das Wetter macht mir heute Kummer


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2009)

mir nicht, hab ja wieder was 4 rädriges mit dach ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2009)

... das Vierrädrige werde ich heute wohl auch mit Dach benutzen


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2009)

macht sinn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2009)

Aber was sind denn dann die Sorgen, wenn ich mal indiskret fragen darf?


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2009)

das übliche, nix besonderes. war nur so ein spruch. mal eben ne andere morgendliche begrüßung ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2009)

Morsche ins sorgenvolle Taunusland 

Ich habe ein Motivationsproblem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> das übliche, nix besonderes.



Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## bone peeler (8. Juli 2009)

moin moin...

Perfektes Wetter heut um´s Bike einzusauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2009)

Hier in FFM hat es ein paar Mal heftig geschifft


----------



## bone peeler (8. Juli 2009)

Hier in Darmstadt regnets auch... aber weniger heftig. Leichter Regen. Da muss heut abend wohl die Regenjacke ran...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2009)

Kreativ! 

Mir gefällt vor allen Dingen das zweite FDP Plakat!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2009)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2009)

jau


----------



## Robbl (8. Juli 2009)

Ich oute mich mal als Langzeitmitleser, gn8 zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2009)

Robbl schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal als Langzeitmitleser, gn8 zusammen



sowas gibts hier auch 

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2009)

Einen beseelten Guten Morgen  Ich hasse Regen  aber heute geht es mal wieder zweirädrig zum Sponsor .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2009)

War heute auch wieder zweirädrig unterwegs.

Nutze derzeit nach drei Jahren mal wieder mein Riese&Müller Delite Grey Touren MTB unterwegs. Damit ist man doch deutlich flotter unterwegs, insb. auch wegen der Negativprofilreifen, die einen sehr niedrigen Rollwiderstand haben


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> War heute auch wieder zweirädrig unterwegs.
> 
> Nutze derzeit nach drei Jahren mal wieder mein Riese&Müller Delite Grey Touren MTB unterwegs. Damit ist man doch deutlich flotter unterwegs, insb. auch wegen der Negativprofilreifen, die einen sehr niedrigen Rollwiderstand haben



mit dem "teil" schneller als auf nem ordentlichen mtb 

geht doch alleine schon durch die schoppermäßige sitzposition nicht, oder 

offenbar unterschätze ich dein graues etwas ...


----------



## Hopi (9. Juli 2009)

Moin 
Es lebe die Rolle  1 Stunde 20 und das ohne an Langeweile zu sterben  noch höher lebe also Freecaster.TV


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin
> Es lebe die Rolle  1 Stunde 20 und das ohne an Langeweile zu sterben  noch höher lebe also Freecaster.TV



du tier...dann muss ich ja heute abend wohl auch noch mal in den wald  - dann fang ich schon mal an dem wettergott geschenke zu bringen


----------



## Hopi (9. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du tier...dann muss ich ja heute abend wohl auch noch mal in den wald  - dann fang ich schon mal an dem wettergott geschenke zu bringen



Du wirst sehen im Gelände wird mir das nicht viel bringen, nur ein bisschen wird es mir helfen, dass ich nicht gleich nach 5 Metern vom Rad falle.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit dem "teil" schneller als auf nem ordentlichen mtb



 Oh ja - Macht auf den knapp 22km nach FFM ca. 5-6 Minuten aus



wissefux schrieb:


> geht doch alleine schon durch die schoppermäßige sitzposition nicht, oder



Doch, das Bike läuft supergut und die Sitzposition ist Superbequem 

Ich geniesse es auch, endlich mal wieder keinen Rucksack auf dem Buckel zu haben, sondern die Ortliebs hinten am Gepäckträger 



wissefux schrieb:


> offenbar unterschätze ich dein graues etwas ...



Allerdings


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du wirst sehen im Gelände wird mir das nicht viel bringen, nur ein bisschen wird es mir helfen, dass ich nicht gleich nach 5 Metern vom Rad falle.



na wenn du das so siehst *lach* wenn ich sehe wie lange ich bis zum roten Kreuz o.ä. brauche, dann sind das auch eher rentner-ausflugsfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na wenn du das so siehst *lach* wenn ich sehe wie lange ich bis zum roten Kreuz o.ä. brauche, dann sind das auch eher rentner-ausflugsfahrten



mach dich nicht immer so schlecht...es gibt leute die da nur schieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin
> Es lebe die Rolle  1 Stunde 20 und das ohne an Langeweile zu sterben  noch höher lebe also Freecaster.TV



Stell' dich nicht so an, ich fahre schon seit 2003 regelmässig Spin-Trainer, im WP 2007/2008 bin ich tlw. fast drei Stunden am Stück gefahren 



Hopi schrieb:


> Du wirst sehen im Gelände wird mir das nicht viel bringen, nur ein bisschen wird es mir helfen, dass ich nicht gleich nach 5 Metern vom Rad falle.



In Bezug auf GA bringt das 'ne ganze Menge, fahrtechnikmässig natürlich weniger


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh ja - Macht auf den knapp 22km nach FFM ca. 5-6 Minuten aus
> 
> Doch, das Bike läuft supergut und die Sitzposition ist Superbequem
> 
> Ich geniesse es auch, endlich mal wieder keinen Rucksack auf dem Buckel zu haben, sondern die Ortliebs hinten am Gepäckträger



und wie schwer ist das denn so ? tippe mal auf ca. 18 kg ...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wie schwer ist das denn so ? tippe mal auf ca. 18 kg ...



echt nur? das ist ja noch leichter als mein schraubenhaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wie schwer ist das denn so ? tippe mal auf ca. 18 kg ...



 Das Bike ist natürlich nicht auf Gewicht, sondern auf Haltbarkeit ausgelegt. Das Gewicht ist aber auch nicht besonders relevant. Das Bike läuft trotz SON-Nabendynamos supergut, was in erster Linie an den hervorragenden Laufeigenschaften der Continental Town & Country Negativprofilreifen liegt. Die sind in dieser Hinsicht wirklich ein Traum und werden von mir an meinen Alltagsrädern schon seit Mitte der 90er-Jahre eingesetzt.

Das Riese & Müller habe ich seit 2001. Es ist sehr gut ausgestattet (NP damals schon > 6.000 DM) und hat mir stets treue Dienste geleistet. Ich habe es nur in den letzten Jahren eigentlich fast gar nicht eingesetzt, weil ich meist immer abends direkt von FFM aus noch in den Taunus bin. Für die Strecke fbh-FFM-fbh ist es aber das Mittel des Wahl


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2009)

WABs waren eigentlich toll trocken, nur ich brauch glaub ich neue Reifen - am besten so Trennscheiben, ganz schmal und kein Profil. Irgendwie haben die bergauf gebremst wie sau...


----------



## Hopi (9. Juli 2009)

mhmmmm wenn ich das so lese, muss ich wohl morgen noch mal auf die Rolle.


----------



## Hopi (9. Juli 2009)

mhmmmm wenn ich das so lese, muss ich wohl morgen noch mal auf die Rolle.


----------



## ratte (9. Juli 2009)

Gleich zweimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2009)

Ist ja wie I'm Winterpokal 

nimm die Conti Mountain King Protection in 2.4 damit bist du gut unterwegs, auch wenn du mal von der WAB abbieben willst


----------



## Hopi (9. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> WABs waren eigentlich toll trocken, ...



WABhkn  

 Ich find's echt gut, dass Du wieder auf Dem Bike sitzt


----------



## Hopi (9. Juli 2009)

find ich auch  ich freue mich auch schon auf touren durch den Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> find ich auch  ich freue mich auch schon auf touren durch den Taunus



Puh, ich glaub das dauert noch ne Weile. Es geht zwar schon besser, aber damit ich mit jemand ne Tour fahren kann brauche ich mind. noch nen Monat oder so



wahltho schrieb:


> WABhkn
> 
> Ich find's echt gut, dass Du wieder auf Dem Bike sitzt



*gg* Danke...ich finde es auch gut und ich weiß auch wieder warum ich biken so geil finde, nur ein bisschen fitter wäre toll.

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2009)

Die Fitness kommt schon - Aller Anfang ist eben schwer 

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2009)

momentan trocken draussen. aber das soll sich noch ändern ...

dank eines regenschauers in der früh bin ich dann doch motorisiert losgefahren ...

moin und letzter tag. dann mal 2 wochen frei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2009)

Bin auch vierrädrig nach FFM gereist, heute sogar wieder oben ohne


----------



## Hopi (10. Juli 2009)

Und wieder 1 Stunde 20 ,  ich erhöhe die Schlagzahl 

Wenn das so weitergeht, bin ich nach dem Bruch, fiter als vor dem Bruch


----------



## wondermike (10. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, bin ich nach dem Bruch, fiter als vor dem Bruch



Nach dem Bruch ist vor dem Bruch...


----------



## wondermike (10. Juli 2009)

Übrigens...


----------



## wondermike (10. Juli 2009)

... hat wohl ...


----------



## wondermike (10. Juli 2009)

... grade keiner aufgepasst.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2009)

dreggsagg


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2009)

der fred müsste ja eigentlich schon seit 3k dicht sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Juli 2009)

gibt es nicht mehr  ich finde der 8003 Post ist vile schöner


----------



## Hopi (10. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fred müsste ja eigentlich schon seit 3k dicht sein ...



sag es nicht so laut, sonst kommt Franki mit dem Button wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2009)

... nach eigenen Aussagen hatte Lugga den Mod-Frank doch schon vor einigen Ks angeschrieben, mit der Bitte den Fred zu schliessen.

Dieses Fred-Schliessen nach 5k war ja eigentlich mal als Performance-Massnahme fürs Forum eingeführt worden. Vllt. hat man inzwischen auch festgestellt, dass es doch nicht soviel bringt oder man hat anderweitige Performance-Massnahmen durchgeführt, die das Fred-Schliessen obsolet gemacht haben


----------



## wondermike (10. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> dreggsagg



Ich hab' Dich auch lieb.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2009)

:





wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab' Dich auch lieb.





wenn wir nicht mehr schließen, bin ich ganz klar für eine zusammenführung der 4 freds.
wie soll denn sonst einer noch mitkommen, der hier neu einsteigen möchte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> ... grade keiner aufgepasst.



Ich hab' auch gepennt - Glückwünsch WM


----------



## Robbl (10. Juli 2009)

Nabend, endlich Wochenende


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2009)

nö, endlich mal urlaub ...


----------



## Robbl (10. Juli 2009)

...das ist natürlich noch besser 
Gehts weg oder wirds Balkonien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2009)

vorgarten ;-)
der muß allerdings erst angelegt werden ...


----------



## Robbl (10. Juli 2009)

hehe naja dann hast du ja eine prima Beschäftigung im Urlaub


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fred müsste ja eigentlich schon seit 3k dicht sein ...



hatte den frank ja ganz lieb drauf hingewiesen, wo er doch zuletzt so viel wert drauf gelegt hatte, aber er hat keine reaktion gezeigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2009)

tja dann geht es halt weiter im Teil 4 der Plausch-Saga 

Aber erstmal Gute Nacht


----------



## Robbl (11. Juli 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2009)

morsche jungs ... mädels gibts ja scheinbar nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## ratte (11. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche jungs ... mädels gibts ja scheinbar nicht mehr


Die brauchen nur länger, bis sie aus dem Bett krabbeln. 

Guten Morgen.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2009)

lang schlafen ist toll....morsche...


----------



## Maggo (11. Juli 2009)

iGude.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Die brauchen nur länger, bis sie aus dem Bett krabbeln.



is ja wie daheim 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2009)

Lustisch und zugleich auch etwas peinlich 


Guten Nacht und Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2009)

so gut scheint der morgen nicht zu werden, wenn ich ins regenradar schaue ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2009)

Noch sieht's trocken aus...


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2009)

ende mit trocken in hornau. war ja abzusehen ...


----------



## Hopi (12. Juli 2009)

Die 3 Tropfen, stell dich nicht so an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2009)

... auf der Rolle, tropfst nur Du


----------



## bone peeler (12. Juli 2009)

moin moin... (obwohl schon seit 7 wach)

hat hier jemand ein wirksames mittelchen gegen Muskelkater in den Kniekehlen??? Die Kombination aus 2 Wochen Radabstinenz und der Flughafenumrundung (+ an- und abfahrt) ist nicht wirklich zu empfehlen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> moin moin... (obwohl schon seit 7 wach)



Ich bin erst um 03:00 Uhr ins Bett und konnte ab kurz nach Acht schon nicht mehr pennen


----------



## bone peeler (12. Juli 2009)

... dafür war ich heut morgen schon mal kurz arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2009)

fbh meldet leichten Landregen.


----------



## wondermike (12. Juli 2009)

Köppern meldet extreme Dauerbelastung der Federelemente des Sofas.


----------



## Robbl (12. Juli 2009)

Was ein sch..ss Wochenende, Kaninchen an einer Kolik gestorben. 4 Jahre alt, könnt nur noch


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2009)

beileid.

@wahltho : am altkönig scheinen ein paar bäume unglücklich über diverse trails gefallen zu sein . arbeit für unsere sägen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2009)

Mein Beileid 

Trotzdem einen schönen guten Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen Nordländer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 


... Schulferien und gleich voll verpennt


----------



## Hopi (13. Juli 2009)

Wie  Du geht noch zur Schule


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie  Du geht noch zur Schule



die schule des lebens ist erst aus, wenn es aus ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie  Du geht noch zur Schule





wissefux schrieb:


> die schule des lebens ist erst aus, wenn es aus ist



 Genau - Man lernt nie aus 

Deshalb: Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der Ar$$$ im Sarge liegt


----------



## bone peeler (13. Juli 2009)

moin moin *gäääähn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deshalb: Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der Ar$$$ im Sarge liegt



Bei uns alten Säcken ist das ja nicht mehr lange hin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2009)

.. na dann umso lustiger und vergnügter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2009)

Na das war ja mal wieder ein sehr ruhiger Tag hier 

Guten Abend und Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na das war ja mal wieder ein sehr ruhiger Tag hier



moin

es spielt sich derzeit einiges in nachbarfreds ab. leider sehr traurig und ärgerlich, was bei uns grade so abgeht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> leider sehr traurig und ärgerlich, was bei uns grade so abgeht



a) Hier im Fred?
b) In den Nachbarfreds?
c) MTB-Rahmenbedingungmässig im Taunus?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 




> leider sehr traurig und ärgerlich, was bei uns grade so abgeht


----------



## Hopi (14. Juli 2009)

Fuxi  nicht aufregen  Du weißt doch, wo ein MTBler da ein Weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> leider sehr traurig und ärgerlich, was bei uns grade so abgeht





wahltho schrieb:


> a) Hier im Fred?
> b) In den Nachbarfreds?
> c) MTB-Rahmenbedingungmässig im Taunus?





mzaskar schrieb:


>



Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Fux c), also das Theater mit den Trail-Sperrungen am Altkönig, meint


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2009)

Das scheint sich mittlerweile überall abzuzeichnen  auch bei uns am Albis sollen künftig etliche Trails gesperrt werden  Denke mal ist das gleiche wie im Taunus, da auch der Albis ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel für Wanderer (Stadtwanderer die am liebsten mit der Bezinkarre möglichst nahe an den Wald fahren wollen und sich dann über die Biker ärgern) ist. Obwohl ich letzten mich auch nur über einige Biker ärgern konnten,die direkt am Ausflugslokal eine Treppe runter rasend fast die Bedienung umgefahren haben  leider hinterlässt das kein gutes Bild 
Mal sehen wo der Trend hingeht ...


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Fux c), also das Theater mit den Trail-Sperrungen am Altkönig, meint



korrekt. es ist aber nicht nur der alde, sondern mittlerweile auch schon die falkensteiner burg betroffen . ein ende scheint nicht abzusehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2009)

... am Ende fahren wir alle wieder ganz gemütlich die WABs rauf und runter


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2009)

DA ist es endlich vorbei mit diesen Federwegsgedöns und es gibt wieder "normale" Räder 

Achja und es braucht diese orangefarbenen Jäckchen, damit der Förster in seinem fetten 4x4 nicht ständig einen MTBler auf den Wabs ummäht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2009)

... die Jäckchen braucht es Alleine schon, um nicht vom Förster mit Wild verwechselt zu werden


----------



## bone peeler (14. Juli 2009)

morsche....


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2009)

Aber wenigstens gibt es auch noch Leute, die was für die Radfahrer tun:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/14/cyclist_discount/


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2009)

sonntag um 11.00 uhr am fuxtanz ! extra für langschläfer so spät 

dann mit möglichst vielen bikern zum altkönig und die trails raussuchen, die unbedingt "geöffnet" bleiben müssen !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht Stefan 

Bringst Du eigentlich kommende Woche ein Bike mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2009)

Nein, werde ich nicht  ich muss auch Sonntags wieder los, da ich gleich nach München fahre


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> sonntag um 11.00 uhr am fuxtanz ! extra für langschläfer so spät
> 
> dann mit möglichst vielen bikern zum altkönig und die trails raussuchen, die unbedingt "geöffnet" bleiben müssen !



es müssen nicht möglichst viele...soviele trails gibts ja eh nicht 

wenns mal ne demo oder sowas gibt...dann müßten möglichst viele


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> sonntag um 11.00 uhr am fuxtanz ! extra für langschläfer so spät



Der Fürst wird sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits hoffentlich auf der A7 in der Nähe von Hamburg Richtung Norden befinden 

Er wird aber im Geiste bei Euch sein und vertraut voll auf seine Getreuen bei der Rettung der herrlichen Wege rund um den heiligen Berg Altkönig 

In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht mein lieben Untertanen


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> sonntag um 11.00 uhr am fuxtanz ! extra für langschläfer so spät
> 
> dann mit möglichst vielen bikern zum altkönig und die trails raussuchen, die unbedingt "geöffnet" bleiben müssen !



da würde sogar ich mich hochschaffen, wenn ich denn da wäre....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2009)

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab' mein kleines Graues heute mal so richtig nach FFM getreten und dadurch nur 45 Minuten gebraucht


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2009)

Der grosse Rote war heute auch sehr schnell 

Achso .... Morsche und schön auf die Taunustrails aufpassen 

Denke solangsam alle Waldförster und Umweltschützer verbinden sich gegen die die MTBler  
In ZH hat man die grosse Stinke 4x4 nicht aus der Stadt bekommen, jetzt versucht man es mit den Bikern im Wald  Als wenn alle Biker in Zürich nur noch einen Weg befahren dürfen, damit die dann auch mal Stau haben oder was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nein, werde ich nicht  ich muss auch Sonntags wieder los, da ich gleich nach München fahre



Roger that - Ist mir offen gesagt auch lieber, da ich vllt. erst Samstag Vormittag aus der Sommerfrische im Norden der Republik zurückkehre und mir das am w/e dann zuviel Stress wäre


----------



## bone peeler (15. Juli 2009)

moin moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Es kommt, wie es kommen musste. Der Fred im Open Trails Unterforum zur Altkönig-Problematik läuft völlig aus dem Ruder und dient allenfalls noch der allgemeinen Erheiterung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder ein wenig Myth Busting


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2009)

Wir sind wieder da!! 



wahltho schrieb:


> Wir wünschen Euch jedenfalls eine gute Fahrt und einen tollen Bike-Urlaub
> 
> ... und kommt gesund wieder
> 
> Gute Nacht



3x done


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juli 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3x done



mosche!!!
zurück aus den böööörgen 
 war echt klasse! bilder und ein video folgen  (bilder heut morgen oder so, das video im laufe der nächsten 2-3 wochen  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2009)

prima, crazy + iggi. wir können jeden gebrauchen !

@fürst : angriff auf das fürstenturm ! der nfh-trail wurde vom forst attackiert und beidseitig gesperrt 

die seuche breitet sich aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

... tja ich fürchte, dass die schönen Trail-Zeiten wirklich dem Ende entgegengehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juli 2009)

kann mich mal jemand aufklären was die letzte woche hier abging?
ist mir jetzt grad ein bisschen viel zu lesen


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2009)

die überschriften der freds reichen völlig aus.

treffpunkt sonntag, 11.00 uhr fuxtanz zwecks altkönig-lage checken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kann mich mal jemand aufklären was die letzte woche hier abging?
> ist mir jetzt grad ein bisschen viel zu lesen



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410272

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410704

Hoffe das reicht als Info


----------



## Hopi (15. Juli 2009)

Die Hand ist ab ääääääääähhhh ich meine der Draht ist raus


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juli 2009)

das hört sich ja alles sehr bescheiden an...
und am Sonntag um 11 Uhr solls da ne versammlug geben?


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juli 2009)

hier auch schonmal ein kleiner vorgeschmack aus Garmisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die Hand ist ab ääääääääähhhh ich meine der Draht ist raus



 Glückwunsch und wie war es?


----------



## Hopi (15. Juli 2009)

Die Hand war etwas grau grün Schuppig  

Spritze geben dauerte länger als die Drähte rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das hört sich ja alles sehr bescheiden an...



Sehr bescheiden in der Tat 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und am Sonntag um 11 Uhr solls da ne versammlug geben?



 LH = Lesen Hilft 

Am Sonntag ist eine Altkönigbegehung mit der DIMB (aber ohne Forstamt), um die Trails zu identizieren, die erhalten werden sollten und gemäß den Vorgaben evtl. auch könnten. Also keine Demo und keine Versammlung 

Das Ganze breitet sich nur eben aus, weil der nfh-Trail inzwischen auch gesperrt ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Spritze geben dauerte länger als die Drähte rausholen.



Memme!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das hört sich ja alles sehr bescheiden an...
> und am Sonntag um 11 Uhr solls da ne versammlug geben?



es sollen die gesperrten wege begutachtet werden und die sperrung hinsichtlich ihrer berechtigtkeit hin (z.b. nicht naturfest, naturschutzgebiet) analysiert werden ...
am ende werden hoffentlich einige sperrungen vom forst wieder aufgehoben, andere bleiben berechtigterweise bestehen ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2009)

hoffentlich breitet sich die seuche nicht noch weiter nach westen aus ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr bescheiden in der Tat
> 
> 
> 
> LH = Lesen Hilft



ja sorry, weiß ich.
hab aber grad kein nerv 500000seiten wirres zeugs zu lesen um den wahrheitsgehalt einzelner posts rauszufinden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab aber grad kein nerv 500000seiten wirres zeugs zu lesen um den wahrheitsgehalt einzelner posts rauszufinden



50.000 Seiten - P A H ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (15. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr bescheiden in der Tat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da werde ich mich wohl am Sonntag auch zu nachtschlafender Zeit auf's Bike quälen müssen.  

Klingt ja schon ganz schön heftig, was da zur Zeit abgeht. Vielleicht wäre es demnächst wirklich mal Zeit für eine richtige Demo. Aber auf dem Römerberg und nicht am Fuchstanz.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juli 2009)

so
7 Juli 2009
3 Uhr morgens



das auto war reichlich beladen 



morgens auf der Autobahn



Zwischenstop in München an der Nymphenburg



danach folgte eine kleine Besichtigungsrunde durch die Münchner Innenstadt, hier der MArienplatz 



Ankunft im Herzen Garmischs an unserer Ferienwohnung



am gleichen Tag versuchten wir uns an unserer ersten Tour, die wir aber leider aufgrund des Regens und eines Gewitters abbrechen mussten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)

Es folgt Tag zwei, der 08.07.2009

Kurze Aufwärmrunde vor der Tour, Bild vor den Bergen



dann gehts aufwärts, zur Erfrischung auch durch einen kleinen Bach 






vorbei an Blümchen und Bienchen



größtenteils zu Fuss



bei genialer Aussicht



bis zum Gipfelkreuz



um hinterher bestens Bergab zu rollen 




Tag 3+4+7 folgt sobald der iggi wach ist, Tag 5+6+8 wartet schon fertig aufm Rechner 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

aufstehen, iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

kurzes trail update : die unteren haustrailsektionen hats wohl auch erwischt.

wahltho, brauchst du noch ein frisch lackiertes argon ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> kurzes trail update : die unteren haustrailsektionen hats wohl auch erwischt.



 Langsam werde ich so richtig sauer 



wissefux schrieb:


> wahltho, brauchst du noch ein frisch lackiertes argon ?



Damit kann man doch hervorragend WABs treten


----------



## wondermike (16. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wahltho, brauchst du noch ein frisch lackiertes argon ?



Na na na! Wer wird denn gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen? Ich bin sicher, dass es auch hier eine Lösung geben wird. Oder die ganze Sache verläuft im Sande.

Und schließlich haben wir  ja auch noch den Mann mit der Säge...


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> ... Na na na! Wer wird denn gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen? ...



ich werfe höchstens mein bike auf die wab ...



wahltho schrieb:


> :
> Damit kann man doch hervorragend WABs treten



obwohl ... hab ja schließlich kein argon fr 

zum glück muß ich meinen ganzen urlaub lang die greenmaker beaufsichtigen. sonst würde ich jetzt vielleicht in den wäldern a... laufen ...

mal gucken, ob nach diesem statement gleich das sek bei mir klingelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (16. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mal gucken, ob nach diesem statement gleich das sek bei mir klingelt



Ich hab' Ihnen mal vorsorglich Deine Adresse gemailt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na na na! Wer wird denn gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen? Ich bin sicher, dass es auch hier eine Lösung geben wird. Oder die ganze Sache verläuft im Sande.



Vllt. ist es ganz gut, dass ich momentan eigentlich fast nur GA fahre und so implizit abwarte, bis der Strum sich gelegt hat


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2009)

9.07.2009
nach einem kleinem Gabeltuning mit handelsüblichen Klettband gings dann am 9 Juli los.



es wurde sehr steil



und nach einer kleinen Pause....



noch steiler...



bis es dann oben wieder etwas fahrbarer wurde



oben angekommen, ein wahnsinns Blick über das Tal ( im Hintergrund die Zugspitze)



nach dieser anstrengenden Auf(fahrt) gings es dann einen SEEEHR SCHÖNEN  Trail runter. Anfangs noch WAB-ähnlich



später ruppig mit vielen spitzkehren,stufen usw...laut trailskala stelleweise S1,hauptsächlich S2 und hin und wieder vllt S3


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2009)

10.07.2009
Ruhetag
am 10 Juli ging es zuerst mit dem auto und den hardtails nach Füssen, Schlösser gucken
nicht immer so...mhm..naja...









nach einem kurzen Regenschauer fragten wir uns, wer denn hier sein bike abgelegt hatte?? ich 



auch nahmen wir unsere Rechte in Anspruch



und nach einem Schwimmbadbesuch wieder in Garmisch, noch ein Foto vor dem Wettersteingebirge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder aus einem sehr schönen Bike-Reiver


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder aus einem sehr schönen Bike-Reiver



ja, wo radfahren noch erlaubt ist


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, wo radfahren *NOCH* erlaubt ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin!

und schon geht es weiter, Tag 5 unseres Urlaubes

wieder mal ging es hoch



durch riesige Felsschluchten, den Bergen entgegen, sie waren schon zum greifen nah



vorbei an Minidinos



bis wir schließlich das Gipfelkreuz erreichten



noch kurz durchlüften



um anschließend knapp 1400hm zu vernichten 











teils mit schlüsselstellen gespickt



und teils mit Besuchern und bester Aussicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)

So, Tag 6, der 12.07.2009 war eher Fotoarm, war auch nur eine kleine Runde 

wieder ging es hoch, dieses mal mit der meisten Absturzgefahr für diesen Urlaub



natürlich wieder bis zum Gipfelkreuz



um anschließend unter leichtem Zeitdruck, daher mit wenigen Fotos, bergab zu rollen, teils ruppig, immer rutschig dank Regen und teils sogar richtig glitschig



Nachmittags sind wir dann noch zu einem See gedümpelt, um ein wenig zu entspannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)

Tag 7, der 13.07.2009, quasi zum entspannen, eine kurze Runde auf einen der Ortsansässigen Hügel 



anschließend noch eine kleine Besichtigungsrunde



um danach bei bestem Wetter noch ein wenig in der Loisach zu plantschen 







und noch eine Runde posen vor den Bergen, muss auch sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

Weiter tolle Bilder - Aber man kommt sich hier ja langsam vor wie in einem Bike-Reiseprospekt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)

Fehlt noch Tag 8, der 14.07.2009
nach morgendliche erschöpftheit haben wir uns entschlossen nicht ganz so viel zu fahren, wie wir uns eigentlich vorgenommen hatten, und haben mal die örtliche Freeridestrecke samt Lift aufgesucht 



hoch ging es dann wie gesagt erst mal mit dem Lift, ein letzter Blick aufs Bike bevor die Tür schloss



danach ging es dann mit ein wenig Action wieder abwärts 
über Rampen















mit Schräglage







nachdem wir nun 4x mit dem Lift hoch sind und die Freeridestrecke wieder runter, sind wir noch ein letztes mal mit dem Lift die erste Teilstrecke hoch (hatten eine 2std Karte) um die letzten zwei Teilstrecken selbst unter die Stollen zu nehmen
also ging es wieder hoch...



und höher...



und ganz hoch, dort wartete auch schon eine aufdringliche Ziege



also sahen wir zu wieder runter zu kommen um die letzten Sonnenstrahlen an unserem letzten Abend in Ruhe wieder an der Loisach verbringen zu können




@ wahltho:
ein paar mehr Bilder sind noch in meinem Fotoalbum zu finden, ansonsten wars das dann jetzt erstmal von meiner Seite aus


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

reicht jetzt auch. schließlich sollt ihr ja mal langsam anfangen, für unsere rente zu schaffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> reicht jetzt auch. schließlich sollt ihr ja mal langsam anfangen, für unsere rente zu schaffen



Ich fürchte, da legen wir ein paar Jahre noch drauf  - Aber dann


----------



## Alberto68 (16. Juli 2009)

HEY IHR TAUNUS ZERSTÖRER.....

kaum bin ich mal im urlaub.... komm ich zurück und dann gibts im taunus wegesperrungen..... immer diese Freerider machen nur die Welt kaputt... 

Hat denen noch keine gesagt das man das Rennen beim Uphill gewinnt und nicht beim downhill..... typischer Anfängerfehler...

So ich bin wieder zurück 1 woche AlpenX [email protected] gut das du nicht gefahren bist  wetter war toal ******** absolut gar kein Regen 
und dann direkt nach Andaluzien zur Superregeneration 1 Woche auf der faulen Haut liegen und schon wieder kein Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> reicht jetzt auch. schließlich sollt ihr ja mal langsam anfangen, für unsere rente zu schaffen



Das wird noch ein paar Semester dauern


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

@alberto : dann wirst du dich sicher über die für morgen angekündigten unwetter freuen. bei dem langen regenentzug ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das wird noch ein paar Semester dauern



Meine Rede...



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, da legen wir ein paar Jahre noch drauf  - Aber dann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

Tach Berto, alter Brakeslider...  



Alberto68 schrieb:


> kaum bin ich mal im urlaub.... komm ich zurück und dann gibts im taunus wegesperrungen.....



Die sollten lieber mal den Fuxi sperren, wegen der ganzen Brakeslider  



Alberto68 schrieb:


> So ich bin wieder zurück 1 woche AlpenX



 Schön, dass Du wohlbehalten zurück bist



Alberto68 schrieb:


> @thomas gut das du nicht gefahren bist  wetter war toal ******** absolut gar kein Regen



 Meine Kollegen Boris und Nobbi hatten auch Glück mit dem Wetter, das Ganze hat sich irgendwann zum Besseren gewendet.

Ich bin froh, dass aber nachwievor froh, ich nicht gefahren bin, denn ich hatte dieses Jahr wirklich keine Lust drauf, ich hätte mich nur zwingen müssen


----------



## Alberto68 (16. Juli 2009)

Ganz ehrlich war das auch mit anstand der schlechteste AlpenX den ich bis jetzt gemacht habe , für meinen geschmack einen tick zu anstengend und die wegführung war auch durch lange Strassenstücker nicht so mein ding ....  mal schau ob ich mir das nächstes Jahr noch mal antue


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2009)

ich könnt mich die ganze zeit einfach nur aufregen... über diese beschissenen trailsperrungen!!!
die erzählen hier was von bodenerrosion, schäden an bäumen, biker würden bäume extra fällen... usw


und was machen die
DUMME PLASTIKSCHILDER die keiner brauch aufhängen und die mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 100% nach ein paar wochen als müll im wald rumliegen...dann werden noch bäume gefällt damit kein biker durchfahren kann (was natürlich keine schäden an Bäumen zufolge hat, wie auch, der baum ist ja auch gefällt und tot)  das ganze regt mich so maßlos auf!! 
und zu dem Thema Bodenerrosion.... im urlauib waren wir auf ner freeridestrecke....und da hat man mal geshen was bodenerrosion bedeutet...so stellen hab hier im taunus noch nie gesehn!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich find's auch einfach nur schlecht


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich find's auch einfach nur schlecht



schlecht??? das is milde gesagt noch SCH****


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

Und Einstellungen wie diese hier haben höchstwahrscheinlich das ganze Schlamassel forciert, wenn nicht sogar verursacht und helfen jetzt nicht gerade bei der Deeskalation


----------



## Hopi (16. Juli 2009)

So, wir sind von unserer Kaffeerunde zurück  geht schon ganz gut nur bremsen mit der rechten Hand ist noch nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2009)

Wird schon werden mit der Pranke 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (16. Juli 2009)

Ja, wird schon  

Ich denke 30 km 650hm ist für den Anfang schon OK


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

trailupdate :

per schild geschlossen : fuxstein, haustrail ab 2. abschnitt

per schild + massig an mehrern stellen zugeworfen : der trail durchs reichenbachtal (über die wiesen). hier scheint es allerdings so, dass dort niemand mehr geduldet wird, auch keine wanderer ...

(noch) offen : eichkopf, rotkreuz, schneise, reichenbachtal in den oberen sektionen (bin auf der fuxtanzzubringerwab zwischen sektion 2+3 durch und hab nix sehen können)


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2009)




----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

gute nacht. ich träum dann mal von der guten alten zeit ... hoffentlich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2009)

es ist doch zum 

ich geh schlafen, gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2009)

moin. zum glück wird heut das wetter übel. da braucht man sich im taunus nicht unnötig aufregen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Heute ist 'eh vierrädrig angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> per schild geschlossen : fuxstein, haustrail ab 2. abschnitt



Wer kümmert sich jetzt eigentlich un diese ganzen Sperrungen? Die Aktion am Sonntag fokussiert doch auf den Altkönig, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2009)

ich halte "unsere" trails natürlich im auge ...


----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Heute ist 'eh vierrädrig angesagt



Weichei  dann sparst Du dir das Duschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

... bin noch soeben vor dem Weltuntergang nach FFM gelangt


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juli 2009)

was ist eigentlich mit dem X-trail ? ich meine mir einzubilden hier noch nichts gelesen zu haben...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2009)

pssssst ...... Feind liest mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

Allerdings  


... und das wohl schon länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2009)

dann kann ich mein Bike ja zukünftig zu hause lassen  

muss mich dann nicht mehr denBerg hoch quälen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2009)

Wir brauchen ein konspiratives Forum, dessen Adresse nur von Bikerohr zu Bikerohr weitergegeben wird


----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2009)

Nein, was wir brauchen ist das hier


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn das so weiter geht, muss ich umziehen...oder mein Bike verkaufen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2009)

kauf dir dann eine fette 4 x 4 Karre mach ein Forstschild hinter die Scheibe dann kannst du alle Trails fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

Vllt. sowas hier:


----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2009)

da fehlt der Greifer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

... den brauchste nicht, weil das Ding über alles drüberrollt, das ist noch effektiver als der Hakan


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2009)

und hinterlässt, wegen den grossen Reifen nur einen minimale Abdruck auf dem Boden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

... ganz minimal, 'nen Fat Albert ist da schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2009)

Aber total schlimmer  ein FA reißt den Boden metertief auf und verödet den Boden zusätzlich. Einmal mit dem Bike durch den Wald und die Natur ist unwiederruflich zerstört


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

Genau, vllt. sollten wir uns alle Slicks aufziehen, erhöht sicherlich den Fahrspass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

Die Segnungen der modernen Technik sind echt enorm: Der Autoreisezug nach Sylt heisst jetzt neudeutsch "Syltshuttle" und man kann die Fahrkarten Online vorkaufen


----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2009)

willst Du an die Nordsee?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> willst Du an die Nordsee?



Yepp - Ich bin reif für die Insel und will zurück nach Westerland


----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2009)

Ei wann soll es denn dort hingehen? Du weißt aber schon das dort MTB Verbot in den Dünen herrscht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ei wann soll es denn dort hingehen?



Ich fahre Sonntag früh - Ist ein kleines Familientreffen mit Eltern, Grossmutter und Tante und eine Revival-Tour in meine Kindheit und frühe Jugend 




Hopi schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das dort MTB Verbot in den Dünen herrscht.



Egal - Ich plane eigentlich nur vierrädrig und hoffentlich oben ohne unterwegs zu sein 

I will keep you posted, dank der Segnungen der modernen Technik in Form von UMTS


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... eine Revival-Tour in meine Kindheit und frühe Jugend



sowas ist total cool, hab ich auch schon mal gemacht 

viel spaß dabei !


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2009)

Yeep auch von mir und spring mal ins Wasser für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> pssssst ...... Feind liest mit



kann er gern tun....
da kann er auf dem besagten trail gleich ein paar bäumen fällen das weder wanderer noch biker durchkommen!! 
ich nehme mal an das der durchschnitts feldbergwanderer mit seinen 60-70Jahren nicht mehr so arg in der lage ist über bäume zu klettern 
auch müll der durch herumfliegende schilder entsteh dürfte diesen nicht so erfreuen, was evtl zu folge hätte das auch wanderer ausbleiben??? vllt?
ob das im Sinne des Hessenforst und der örtlichen Wandervereine (Taunusclub)  ist


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2009)

so in etwa hab ich das auch im "open trails" formuliert 

die wanderer sind auch nicht gerade amused über diese aktionen. wurde auch mal zeit, dass sich biker und wanderer verbünden 
und wem haben wir das alles zu verdanken : dem forst 

bingo für das eigentor des jahres, wenn nicht gar des jahrhunderts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> sowas ist total cool, hab ich auch schon mal gemacht
> 
> viel spaß dabei !





mzaskar schrieb:


> Yeep auch von mir und spring mal ins Wasser für mich



 Danke 

Bin ja noch bis Sonntag früh im Lande


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2009)

Wo ist dieses "Open trails"??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

Open Trails Unterforum


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> *so in etwa hab ich das auch im "open trails" formuliert *
> 
> die wanderer sind auch nicht gerade amused über diese aktionen. wurde auch mal zeit, dass sich biker und wanderer verbünden
> und wem haben wir das alles zu verdanken : dem forst
> ...



das freut mich das ich das jetzt so gut erkannt hab 
was haltet ihr davon wenn wir unserer räder verkaufen, zusammenlegen und uns einen mit biodiesel betriebenen harvester kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

Goile Idee oder wie wäre es mit 'ner Lanz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## bone peeler (18. Juli 2009)

bin zwar schon seit 5:00 Uhr auf den beinen aber sage höflichweise auch mal *Guten Morgen*...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2009)

Na das ist aber spät


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2009)

... das ist allerdings noch später


----------



## wondermike (18. Juli 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen alle miteinander! 

Das ist jetzt richtig spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2009)

@WM: A. und ich gehen übrigens heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr zusammen mit Hopi und der Radde HappiHappi machen, wahrscheinlich beim Thai


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2009)

Hätt ich das gewusst  

Jetzt bin ich schon satt


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2009)

um wie viel uhr issen da morgen die veranstaltung? habe da noch nichts über eine Uhrzeit gelesen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...habe da noch nichts über eine Uhrzeit gelesen...



Klick!



Präsi schrieb:


> OKOKOK - ist ja schon gut, Ihr Schlafmützen:
> 
> *Dann halt Treff um 11 Uhr am Fuchstanz *
> 
> PS: alte Männer brauchen halt nicht mehr so viel Schlaf



Du bist echt 'ne Blindschleiche   


Gute Nacht 

P.S: *Bäuerchen!!!*


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hopi (18. Juli 2009)

Habe ich nicht wieder gut gekocht


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2009)

so ich geh, vllt sieht man ja morgen den einen oder anderen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2009)

so doll ist der morgen bisher nicht ...

aber für die trailschau vielleicht gar nicht mal so schlecht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2009)

glaube ich gehe skifahren 

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Noch-selten-so-viel-Schnee-im-Juli-30776902


----------



## bone peeler (19. Juli 2009)

Wieder mal zeitig wach und trotzdem jetzt erst *Guten Morgen*... Das Wetter ist ja wieder mal bescheiden... aber ich hoffe jetzt mal auf den angekündigten SuperWetterDienstag...


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juli 2009)

das wetter hat mich heute leider abgehalten zum fuxi zu fahren


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2009)

weichei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2009)

So Leute, sitze oben ohne im Autoreisezug auf meine geleibte Insel 

Rolle gerade über den Hindenburgdamm 

*Y E A H ! ! !*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2009)

Bericht von der Altkönigbesichtigung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bericht von der Altkönigbesichtigung?



reichlich feucht, reichlich biker

erst mal abwarten, was nachher im open trails so kommt ...


----------



## wondermike (19. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bericht von der Altkönigbesichtigung?



Also, hier vom Sofa aus war es sehr gemütlich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das wetter hat mich heute leider abgehalten zum fuxi zu fahren





wondermike schrieb:


> Also, hier vom Sofa aus war es sehr gemütlich...



_*W e i c h e i e r ! ! !*_


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> _*W e i c h e i e r ! ! !*_



warts ab bis ich mim GArmisch video fertig bin!!!
ich sag nur Kreuznach is en dreck!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> warts ab bis ich mim GArmisch video fertig bin!!!
> ich sag nur Kreuznach is en dreck!



Ich war auch schon in den Alpen


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juli 2009)

regen sollte bei einer aktion wie heute kein grund sein zu hause zu bleiben. aber so hat jeder sein prios... aber bitte dann auch nicht mehr meckern!


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das wetter hat mich heute leider abgehalten zum fuxi zu fahren



War doch klasse Wetter  wir sind Liederbach>Königstein>Fuxi (lecker mampf)>kleiner Feldberg>und zurück


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2009)

Tztztz doch noch Lycra tragen


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tztztz doch noch Lycra tragen



nee nee


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2009)

Du machst aber gerade richtig Meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. Juli 2009)

Und das sowohl rauf als auch runter per Muskelkraft. 
Und ganz brav auf breiten WABs.

Kamen eh erst heute Nachmittag auf's Rad, da war das Wetter sogar recht schön während der Regenpausen.


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du machst aber gerade richtig Meter



ach quatsch, das sind nur kurze Kaffeefahrten mit meine Frau  Aber es macht Spaß und da ich im Bikepark immer noch nur Zuschauer bin, fahre ich halt Tour mit ihr


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2009)

JaJa heimlich üben und dann alle am Berg versägen 

Aber schön das du wieder im Wald biken kannst


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2009)

Ja das biken im Wald ist was ganz anders als auf der Rolle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 

Eine kleine abendliche Syltimpression: Sonnenuntergang am Roten Kliff:



 

@Hopi: Bevor wieder gemeckert wird: Das war nur ein spontaner Schnappschuss mit dem Handy 

Habe mir heute schon eine Inselschlampe ausgeliehen, Foto kommt morgen


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2009)

Kaum weg von zu Hause 

aber zeig es der Inselschlampe  bis die Gummis glühen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2009)

Keine Sorge, ich werd's der Inselschlampe so richtig zeigen


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2009)

Wunsche dir viel Spass auf Sylt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2009)

Danke 

Bei Open Trails wird ja wieder munter diskutiert 

Den Post hier finde ich originell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2009)

Stimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2009)

Gn8 ihr Plauschers


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2009)

Ich mag mein Iphone


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Sylt meldet (noch) Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich mag mein Iphone



So hat jeder sein kleines Problemchen. Ich finde das aber total gut, Du, dass Du so offen dazu stehst.


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Regen macht an der Nordsee nix  zieh dich richtig an 

Du kennst doch den Spruch mit dem Wetter und der Kleidung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2009)

... ich beschwere mich ja auch gar nicht   

Ich bin schon an der Nordsee gewesen, als Du noch allenfalls der feuchte Traum Deiner Eltern warst


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich bin schon an der Nordsee gewesen, als Du noch allenfalls der feuchte Traum Deiner Eltern warst



Gerüchte alles Gerüchte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2009)

Ich beobachte hier gerade einen süssen Hasen im Garten


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Braten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2009)

... ich bin doch kein Kannibale


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Warum? Bist Du auch ein Hase (vielleicht ein Hasenfuss )


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2009)

aah der Hase hat also nur 2 Beine


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aah der Hase hat also nur 2 Beine



 der arme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aah der Hase hat also nur 2 Beine



 Drei Gummipunkte für Stefan, der den Gimmick kapiert hat 

Nein, war schon ein echter Hase, aber den Gimmick mit dem zweibeinigen Hasen konnte ich mir verkneifen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2009)

so damit es allen gut geht 

<klick>


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juli 2009)

bin stark am überlegen wegen ein paar weißen laufrädern.... 
die würden bestimmt gut zum spicy passen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2009)

Hier ist die Inselschlampe:


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juli 2009)

wahnsinn damit kannst dann die damm-trails rocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2009)

Ist ein Fully: Federgabel und gefederte Sattelstütze


----------



## ratte (20. Juli 2009)

Mit Körbchen, wie niedlich.


----------



## wondermike (20. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Mit Körbchen, wie niedlich.



Da passt dann der Hase bestimmt gut rein.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ein Fully: Federgabel und gefederte Sattelstütze



meine küstenschlampe kürzlich war noch besser  die war richtig hardcore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Mit Körbchen, wie niedlich.



Ich muss doch morgens die Brötchen holen  



wissefux schrieb:


> meine küstenschlampe kürzlich war noch besser  die war richtig hardcore



Erzahl' mehr


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2009)

hier nun unsere deichschlampen aus greetsiel :





besonders toll war die lenkerposition der korbschlampe. und mit 3 gang nabenschaltung und rücktritt hat man auch so seinen kampf. da wird jeder poplige deich zur uphillherausforderung !
übrigens kurz nach dem bild hat der wind die beiden flachgelegt ...

warn da für 3 tage. einfach mal raus und was anderes sehen ... war kurz aber sehr schön ...

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2009)

Wow !!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht Leute 

Die frische Seeluft macht mich irgendwie alle

... und die Platte habe ich mir heute auch leicht verbrannt


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2009)

moin moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2009)

Frage: Warum sind die Bio-Frühstückseier hier auf Sylt recht klein?
Antwort: Na die Hühner reissen sich für die Touristen halt nicht den A**** auf!


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juli 2009)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frage: Warum sind die Bio-Frühstückseier hier auf Sylt recht klein?
> Antwort: Na die Hühner reissen sich für die Touristen halt nicht den A**** auf!



töftöööööööööööööööööf


----------



## wondermike (21. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frage: Warum sind die Bio-Frühstückseier hier auf Sylt recht klein?
> Antwort: Na die Hühner reissen sich für die Touristen halt nicht den A**** auf!



Ei, was simmier heud' widdee widsisch!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frage: Warum sind die Bio-Frühstückseier hier auf Sylt recht klein?
> Antwort: Na die Hühner reissen sich für die Touristen halt nicht den A**** auf!



wo bist denn? westerland? will auch....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ei, was simmier heud' widdee widsisch!



 Och Mikilein, lach doch mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo bist denn? ...



Diesmal Wenningstedt,...

... bin nur für ein paar Tage alleine mit meinen Eltern, meiner Grossmutter und meiner Tante hier oben.


----------



## Hopi (21. Juli 2009)

so ich werde mal schauen ob mein Bullit noch den Weg zum Fuxi kennt


----------



## ratte (21. Juli 2009)

Wah? 
Komm mir blos nicht auf dumme Gedanken!


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2009)

Ohjeh  wenn dat man gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (21. Juli 2009)

Kein Hopi da, kein Bullit da, keine Protektoren da...
Oha.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2009)

Augen zu und durch  und danach bräts du ihm eine über


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> so ich werde mal schauen ob mein Bullit noch den Weg zum Fuxi kennt





ratte schrieb:


> Wah?
> Komm mir blos nicht auf dumme Gedanken!





ratte schrieb:


> Kein Hopi da, kein Bullit da, keine Protektoren da...
> Oha.



Oha - Da bahnt sich doch hoffentlich keine voreheliche Krise an


----------



## ratte (21. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oha - Da bahnt sich doch hoffentlich keine voreheliche Krise an


Viel Zeit ist dafür ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Viel Zeit ist dafür ja nicht mehr.



 Also lieber jetzt als später


----------



## wondermike (21. Juli 2009)

Und? Isser wieder heil heimgekommen?


----------



## ratte (21. Juli 2009)

Ja, lebt noch.
Und unvernünftig war er auch schon wieder. Naja, solange er bis zum Wochenende heil bleibt.


----------



## wondermike (21. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Ja, lebt noch.
> Und unvernünftig war er auch schon wieder. Naja, solange er bis zum Wochenende heil bleibt.



Am besten, Du bindest ihn an, wenn Du morgens zur A***** gehst.


----------



## bone peeler (21. Juli 2009)

GN8 Leuts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Am besten, Du bindest ihn an, wenn Du morgens zur A***** gehst.



... oder Du nimmst alle Vorderräder mit  

Ich sage auch Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (22. Juli 2009)

Moin Kinners,
man was habe ich schwere Beine  Obwohl das vielleicht nur 12 Km waren, fühle ich mich als wären es 100 gewesen


----------



## wondermike (22. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Obwohl das vielleicht nur 12 Km waren, fühle ich mich als wären es 100 gewesen



Ah, der Ausreißer. Ich hoffe, Du hast gestern ordentlich Schimpfe gekriegt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2009)

... und Popohaue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2009)

Achwas gleich mit der Bratpfanne eins überziehen


----------



## Hopi (22. Juli 2009)

Mhmmm, eigentlich nicht 
Ich bin ja ganz vorsichtig gefahren  keine Sprünge höher als 60cm 
Aber ich muss mal langsam wieder kraft in den Arm bekommen und das geht nur mit Training


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2009)

Sehr interessante Wortwahl bei der Überschrift: Klick!


----------



## wondermike (22. Juli 2009)

Na, da haben die Politik und die BLÖD-Zeitung ja mal wieder ein Thema gefunden, das uns allen unter den Nägeln brennt.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2009)

Ohjeh und die Sommerpause naht  Da gibt es bestimmt bnoch ein paar Ausrutscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, da haben die Politik und die BLÖD-Zeitung ja mal wieder ein Thema gefunden, das uns allen unter den Nägeln brennt.



 Unter den Nägeln?


----------



## wondermike (22. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Unter den Nägeln?



Oder wo auch immer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2009)

So Leute, das Laptop muss mal wieder ans Ladegerät, bis später


----------



## wondermike (22. Juli 2009)

Und weil wir grade wieder beim Thema sind:

http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/wissen/tiere/8567144-Seeloewe-Mike-stirbt-an-zu-viel-Sex.html


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2009)

und wo wir grade bei zeitungsartikeln sind :

klick

tragisch, aber interessanter schlußsatz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mhmmm, eigentlich nicht
> Ich bin ja ganz vorsichtig gefahren  keine Sprünge höher als 60cm
> Aber ich muss mal langsam wieder kraft in den Arm bekommen und das geht nur mit Training



erzähl nix...das waren ganz schöne sprünge...ich hatte wie immer schiss und du hast richtig gerockt


----------



## Hopi (22. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> erzähl nix...das waren ganz schöne sprünge...ich hatte wie immer schiss und du hast richtig gerockt



ich sagte ja, nicht höher als 60 cm


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juli 2009)

- aber beim nächsten mal trau mich auch, oder war es beim übernächsten...


----------



## ratte (22. Juli 2009)

@HKN
Wie jetzt? Du warst gestern dabei? 
Hab Dich auf den Bildern gar nicht gesehen. Ach klar *vordieStirnklatsch* Du warst der Photograph.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2009)

So, bin heute mal mit der Inselschlampe die Radwege nach List und zurück gerockt


----------



## ratte (22. Juli 2009)

Erzähl.
Höhenmeter? Singletrailanteil?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2009)

Ca. 40 bis 45 km, ca. 100 hm, Single-Trail-Anteil 0 %, aber fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll, wegen der vielen gewagten Überholmanöver auf dem Radweg mit Gegenverkehr


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2009)

Immer diese Hollandradrüpel  machen die ganzen Radwege zur Kampfzone 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2009)

gude ... n8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer diese Hollandradrüpel  machen die ganzen Radwege zur Kampfzone



Genau  Hier mal so richtig das Radvolk aufmischen  

Ebenfalls GN8


----------



## bone peeler (22. Juli 2009)

GN8...


... übrigens... welcher Rennradler ist mir vorhin ohne Licht entgegengekommen und ist ausserdem bei Rot über die Ampel? Lebensmüde...


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

moin

falschen forum, hier nix rennrad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 



bone peeler schrieb:


> ... übrigens... welcher Rennradler ist mir vorhin ohne Licht entgegengekommen und ist ausserdem bei Rot über die Ampel? Lebensmüde...



Tja es gibt gerade im Sommer so hirnlose Radler, die grob fahrlässig ohne Licht unterwegs sind und nicht wissen oder ignorieren, dass im Falle eines Falles keine Versicherung aufkommt  Hier sieht man sie abends auch des Öfteren


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juli 2009)

mosche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit 

Na Iggi, bald geht der Ernst August des Lebens los, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Na Iggi, bald geht der Ernst August des Lebens los, oder?



jap! 
zum glück 
auto ist jetzt auch mit ner neuen plakette gerüstet..
un dann kanns am 3.8 losgehn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich find's auch gut, dass das Lotterleben bald vorbei ist und Du Dich auf die Pflichten als fleissiger Rentenbeitragszahler vorbereitest, ich will meinen Lebensstandard im Alter ja schliesslich halten können


----------



## wondermike (23. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jap!
> zum glück
> auto ist jetzt auch mit ner neuen plakette gerüstet..
> un dann kanns am 3.8 losgehn



Äh,... was geht denn los?


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich find's auch gut, dass das Lotterleben bald vorbei ist und Du Dich auf die Pflichten als fleissiger Rentenbeitragszahler vorbereitest, ich will meinen Lebensstandard im Alter ja schliesslich halten können



was heißt hier halten  verbessern ist angesagt 
stillstand ist schließlich rückschritt ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Äh,... was geht denn los?



die pendelei zu ausbildungsstätte


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juli 2009)

hätte jemand ne idee wo man mal wieder en bikeausflug hin machen könnte? KH vllt ?



übrigens nochmal ein kleines Fazit zur Muddy Mary....
Vorne ist der Reifen ein Traum und ein echtes GRIPMONSTER!!  
Hinten ist er allerdings auch ein echtes Gripmonster, mit nem recht hohen Rollwiderstand. auch die Abnutzung is schon bei der TC-Mischung relativ hoch (bin ihn hinten mit ca 2.2 bar gefahren, um die Berge leichter zu bewältigen)
Allgemein kann man sagen, dass der Reifen für nen Tourenfahrer in den Mittelgebirgen für hinten nicht sooo optimal ist.In den Alpen sieht das wieder anderes aus. wenn man da so fährt wie crazy und ich vor ner Zeit finde ich, gibts nichts besseres. 
werde wohl mal für hinten nach ner alternative schauen , z.B. Big Betty oder ein FAT ALbert rear, beides 26x2,4


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

wenn´s einer kann, ist das gefährt wohl nebensache ...
schwer zu sagen ob fake oder nicht ...


----------



## wondermike (23. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hätte jemand ne idee wo man mal wieder en bikeausflug hin machen könnte? KH vllt ?



Falls es je wieder aufhört zu regnen, gerne.


----------



## wondermike (23. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die pendelei zu ausbildungsstätte



Und darf man fragen, zu was man da ausgebildet wird?


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juli 2009)

muss kein fake sein.. kann aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und darf man fragen, zu was man da ausgebildet wird?



zu einem Kaufmann im Groß und Außenhandel


----------



## wondermike (23. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> zu einem Kaufmann im Groß und Außenhandel



Ah jetzt ja. Na dann mach das mal ordentlich. Schließlich trägst Du eine große Verantwortung.


----------



## wondermike (23. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> was heißt hier halten  verbessern ist angesagt
> stillstand ist schließlich rückschritt ...



Genau. Und die ganzen Treppenlifte, Krankenfahrstühle und das ganze Zeug kosten ja auch Geld.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2009)

macht doch mal einen Ausflug in den schwarzen Wald


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2009)

achso, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2009)

Das Radweg-Rocken mit der Inselschlampe bringt hier zur besten Radausflugszeit echt mehr Thrill, als der schärfste Single-Trail


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2009)

sagen sie mal junger Mann, wann sind sie denn wieder in diesen Gefilden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2009)

... rechtzeitig zu den anstehenden Feierlichkeiten


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

inzwischen dürfte ja dann der herr b. aus k. bekannt sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> inzwischen dürfte ja dann der herr b. aus k. bekannt sein ...



b.?


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> b.?



genau. b.
hopi hat es zwar vor einigen wochen noch geläugnet, aber eigentlich führt um herrn b. kein weg
für die anstehenden feierlichkeiten in und um kelkheim herum ...


----------



## bone peeler (23. Juli 2009)

So... heut mal ein wenig das noch tolle Wetter vor dem Regenguss genutzt und ein wenig leicht schlammige Wege gerockt... und nun bin ich reif für den Sandmann...


GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau. b.
> hopi hat es zwar vor einigen wochen noch geläugnet, aber eigentlich führt um herrn b. kein weg
> für die anstehenden feierlichkeiten in und um kelkheim herum ...



Aaaccchhhhsssooo - Ich wusste gerade nicht, worauf Du Dich bezogen hast  

Der Fürst sagt GN8, weil er plant Morgen bereits um 06:00 Uhr seine heilige Nachtruhe zu beenden, um den Rückweg in sein Reich anzutreten


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2009)

: :

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> : :


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2009)

Der Fürst und seine Staatskarosse befinden sich schon auf dem Autoreisezug und selbiger rollt bereits


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2009)

moin und gute heimreise ins gut durchfeuchtete fürstentum ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2009)

mosche


----------



## ratte (24. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Und nun Sonne bitte. 

Ich hoffe, wenn der Fürst zurückgekehrt ist, herrscht hier wieder Ordnung mit dem Wetter.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Und nun Sonne bitte.
> 
> Ich hoffe, wenn der Fürst zurückgekehrt ist, herrscht hier wieder Ordnung mit dem Wetter.



hoff ich auch 
möchte mein spicy noch bissi ausführen


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2009)

hier mal die kurzfassung vom GArmisch-Trip
in der längeren Fassung passt auch die musik besser..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbYsaTZM-08"]YouTube - Freeride in Oberbayern[/ame]


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2009)

iggy .... nc17 liegen schon im auto


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> iggy .... nc17 liegen schon im auto





auch dein bike?
wenn de schonmal wieder im lande bist muss man ja wohl auch mal radeln


----------



## wondermike (24. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier mal die kurzfassung vom GArmisch-Trip
> in der längeren Fassung passt auch die musik besser..
> YouTube - Freeride in Oberbayern




RESPEKT!!!!!   

Wenn ich groß bin, will ich auch mal Mountainbike fahren lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2009)

cooles video


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> RESPEKT!!!!!
> 
> Wenn ich groß bin, will ich auch mal Mountainbike fahren lernen.



das nächste mal in KH wird geübt


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> auch dein bike?
> wenn de schonmal wieder im lande bist muss man ja wohl auch mal radeln


 
Nee ich komme Morgen nur zur Feierlichkeit und mache mich am Sonntag schon wieder auf den Weg nach München zur nächsten Feierlichkeit. Ausserdem muss ich erstmal den Antrieb erneuern  
Habe eine neue Kurbel, Kette und Ritzel geordert. Musste mal einen totalaustausch machen, vorn klemmt und hakelt es, hinten spring, hakelt und knarzt es. Beim Schalten muss man sich die Ohren zuhalten


----------



## wondermike (24. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das nächste mal in KH wird geübt



OK, wenn Ihr an jeder Kehre 'ne halbe Stunde wartet...


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> OK, wenn Ihr an jeder Kehre 'ne halbe Stunde wartet...



15 min länger net 
fang schonmal draußen aufm hof an mit gleichgewichtsübungen


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2009)

Ich gehe [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHCKTmqtxr4"]YouTube - Downhill Strecke Chur[/ame] hin zum üben ..... Wenn ich mich traue 

ps ich hoffe es ist der richtige  müsste ca. 10min lang sein ... sehe ihn auf der Arbeit nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2009)

So, der Fürst ist wieder wohlbehalten in sein Reich zurückgekehrt


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2009)

jemand lust auf ne runde aufn feldi?


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2009)

bin weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jemand lust auf ne runde aufn feldi?



Heute nicht mehr, ich muss erstmal ankommen


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2009)

vor ner stunde hats über kelkheim gewittert. na hoffentlich störte das unsere lieben liebenden  nicht ...

viel spaß in der pampe draussen im wald, herr iggi ...
ich schau weiter den handwerkern beim schaffen zu


----------



## wondermike (24. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jemand lust auf ne runde aufn feldi?



Lust schon. Sitze nur leider hier im Haus der Schmerzen.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich gehe YouTube - Downhill Strecke Chur hin zum üben ..... Wenn ich mich traue
> 
> ps ich hoffe es ist der richtige  müsste ca. 10min lang sein ... sehe ihn auf der Arbeit nicht



auf jedenfall gehts da schön bergab...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (25. Juli 2009)

GN8...

btw.... ich hab da zwei MTb´ler au dem Weinfeschtle in Dietzenbach gesehen... war´s jemand von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> btw.... ich hab da zwei MTb´ler au dem Weinfeschtle in Dietzenbach gesehen... war´s jemand von euch?



 Ich war's nicht


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2009)

nö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2009)

@Fux: Sage mal, was ist denn mit den Trail-Sperrungen, die nicht direkt den Altkönig betreffen, als Fuchsstein, nff, etc.?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2009)

Kleiderordnung am Abend? Gebt mir mal einen Tip


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2009)

Lt. den Einladenden Wohl eher Casual, sag' mal wann wirst Du denn ungefähr bei uns aufschlagen?


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Sage mal, was ist denn mit den Trail-Sperrungen, die nicht direkt den Altkönig betreffen, als Fuchsstein, nff, etc.?



keine ahnung. war schon ne woche nicht mehr im wald ...

man hört aber, dass einige schilder spurlos verschwunden seien. nicht aber etwa durch den forst wieder entfernt 

die dimb hat einen offiziellen brief verfasst und die presse teilweise mehr oder eher weniger kompetent reagiert.
die reaktion der behörden wird abgewartet, kann sich aber aufgrund der urlaubszeit noch ein wenig hinziehen ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## wondermike (25. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kleiderordnung am Abend? Gebt mir mal einen Tip



Natürlich Frack und Zylinder. Alles andere wäre unangemessen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2009)

... etwa wie auf 'ner Beerdigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (25. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen..... *gäääähn*


Endlich mal wieder ausgeschlafen...


----------



## ratte (25. Juli 2009)

@mzaskar, WM, wahltho
Wie wär's mit dem kleinen Schwarzen?


----------



## wondermike (25. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> @mzaskar, WM, wahltho
> Wie wär's mit dem kleinen Schwarzen?



OK, is' gebongt. 

Muss ich mir aber vorher noch die Beine rasieren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2009)

... Waxing macht mehr Spass


----------



## wondermike (25. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Waxing macht mehr Spass



Soso. Du kennst Dich da wohl aus?


----------



## ratte (25. Juli 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Soso. Du kennst Dich da wohl aus?



 Klaro

Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber Enthaarungscreme und Nassrasierer


----------



## wondermike (25. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro
> 
> Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber Enthaarungscreme und Nassrasierer



Ich seh' das schon kommen. Die Ratte macht dann heute Abend den Wattetest um zu sehen, bei wem von uns dreien die Beinenthaarung am besten geklappt hat.


----------



## ratte (25. Juli 2009)

Bin eh gerade am Zusammensammeln, was alles mit muss. 
Merken: Watte.

Hauptsache Wetter ist trocken und vielleicht noch ein paar Grad mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2009)

ich werd mal meine tomaten freischneiden


----------



## wondermike (25. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich werd mal meine tomaten freischneiden



Aha. So nennt man das heutzutage.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aha. So nennt man das heutzutage.



.....

...im garten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich werd mal meine tomaten freischneiden





wondermike schrieb:


> Aha. So nennt man das heutzutage.



  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...im garten...



Tse, Tse, Tse - So jung und schon Exhibitionist


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich seh' das schon kommen. Die Ratte macht dann heute Abend den Wattetest um zu sehen, bei wem von uns dreien die Beinenthaarung am besten geklappt hat.



Na ob's dann wohl beim Wattetest bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2009)

hier die ungekürzte version und in ner besseren quali 
hier passt auch dei musik 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5758464"]Freeride-Garmisch on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

Werde ich mir Morgen zu Gemüte führen 

Gute Nacht 

P.S: Nächste Woche Sonntag evtl. KH, wenn das Wetter passt?


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2009)

wie jetzt, so früh schon die feierlichkeiten beendet 

glückwunsch den beiden 
ich will aber jetzt ein bild sehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

Was für eine Posse


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Werde ich mir Morgen zu Gemüte führen
> 
> Gute Nacht
> 
> P.S: Nächste Woche Sonntag evtl. KH, wenn das Wetter passt?



mosche!
KH müsste eig klappen 
bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher da am montag ne freundin von mir für ein Jahr in die USA geht. evtl macht sie da nochmal ne abschiedsfeier  aber wenn is die bestimmt eh abends


----------



## Alberto68 (26. Juli 2009)

moin moin,

hat heute eine lust ne rund vor mit herzufahren ?....alleine fehlt mir die motivation ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

Gerade Heute wird's jetzt zeitlich etwas zu knapp 

Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal wieder 'ne Runde mit Dir fahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juli 2009)

es hat nicht zufällig noch jemand alte LX 3 fach retro trigger rumfliegenn?
ich schaue grad nach teilen für meinen uraltdrahtesel, den ich als arbeitsrad umrüsten möchte... allerdings fehlen mir ein paar teile.. selbst ebay spuckt da kaum was aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Juli 2009)

So... ich mach mich mal auf zur Veste Otzberg... bis lätta!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es hat nicht zufällig noch jemand alte LX 3 fach retro trigger rumfliegenn?



Ich muss mal wühlen gehen


----------



## ratte (26. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgähn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit Liebes Brautpaar


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Morgähn.



von mir mal...

Glückwunsch und alles gute!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss mal wühlen gehen



..dann noch bitte ein 5 -loch KB 34zähne
                             5 -loch KB 48zähne


----------



## Alberto68 (26. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Morgähn.



hallo Ihr zwei , 

wuensche euch alles gute fuer die gemeinsame zukunft..


----------



## ratte (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. 

Wir haben noch ein wenig Schlaf nachzuholen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ..dann noch bitte ein 5 -loch KB 34zähne
> 5 -loch KB 48zähne



Standard oder Kompakt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

Die Wetteraussichten für die kommende Woche sind ja mal ziemlich gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Standard oder Kompakt?



öhm... es ist ein altes fahrrad...(mountainbike)
mit ner 3KB kurbel... also denke ich mal standart?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> öhm... es ist ein altes fahrrad...(mountainbike)
> mit ner 3KB kurbel... also denke ich mal standart?



Wie wäre es mit Nachmessen? 

Standard 5-Loch hat den Lochkreisabstand 110mm für das grosse und das mittlere Blatt, Kompakt 5-Loch dagegen 94mm.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Nachmessen?
> 
> Standard 5-Loch hat den Lochkreisabstand 110mm für das grosse und das mittlere Blatt, Kompakt 5-Loch dagegen 94mm.



110mm  beim großen --> standart 

mir is grad aufgefallen das ich ein altes kurbelabziehdingsbums brauch um überhaupt mein mittleres Kb zu wechslen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

Roger that - Also Standard 

Ich werde mal nachschauen, weiss aber noch nicht genau, ob ich das heute noch schaffe


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Roger that - Also Standard
> 
> Ich werde mal nachschauen, weiss aber noch nicht genau, ob ich das heute noch schaffe



lass dir zeit 
 an dem ding gibts noch einiges zu machen... 
neue bremsbeläge, neue züge evtl neue schaltröllchen oder sogar gleich ein neuies schaltwerk... und eben diesen einen 3-fach trigger + ein gepäclträger un schutzblech vorne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Juli 2009)

So Jungs und Mädels.... bin zurück.... knapp 70km.... und fertig mit der Welt. Weiteres vorgehen: Duschen, Essen und auf der Couch einschlafen... *g*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

Na das war ja 'ne ausgiebige Tour


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juli 2009)

Naja... dieselbe Strecke zurück war mir zu langweilig. Bin daher einen etwas größeren Bogen zurückgefahren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2009)

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 

... Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein


----------



## bone peeler (27. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgäääähn...

jaja... Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein, Sonnenbrand, Muskelkater....


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2009)

@ WahlTho

Val di Uina


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2009)

Moin Stefan, wieder gut in ZH angekommen?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2009)

jau heute um 4:30 in Muc los um 8 war ich in ZH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Stefan,
hat uns wirklich gefreut, dass Du hoch gekommen bist. Ist ja nicht gerade um die Ecke.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2009)

Hat mich gefreut  Solche Events besuche ich immer gerne


----------



## wondermike (27. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hat mich gefreut  Solche Events besuche ich immer gerne



Und das Essen war wirklich lecker. Nur muss ich das jetzt die ganze Woche wieder abarbeiten...


----------



## Hopi (27. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und das Essen war wirklich lecker. Nur muss ich das jetzt die ganze Woche wieder abarbeiten...



Hat Dir wieder jemand die Hose enger genäht  mach dir nix draus, mir auch


----------



## wondermike (27. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hat Dir wieder jemand die Hose enger genäht  mach dir nix draus, mir auch



Nicht nur eine - alle! Wenn ich die fiese Type erwische...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2009)

An dieser Stelle möchten der Fürst und seine Gattin natürlich auch nochmals Ihren Dank für die gelungenen Hochzeitsfeierlichkeiten und die vorzügliche Bewirtung bekunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hat Dir wieder jemand die Hose enger genäht  mach dir nix draus, mir auch



Da ja derzeit allgemein eher Gürtelengerschnallen angesagt ist, wurden die Hosen vllt. schon mal präventiv entsprechend angepasst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juli 2009)

melde mich auch mal wieder!

Am WE habe ich mir u.a. dieses nette Stück angesehen  leider nicht meine Preisklasse


----------



## Hopi (27. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchten der Fürst und seine Gattin natürlich auch nochmals Ihren Dank für die gelungenen Hochzeitsfeierlichkeiten und die vorzügliche Bewirtung bekunden



Da nicht für  So, eben sind wird wieder eine nette Runde durch den Taunus gefahren 40 km 741 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Juli 2009)

komme auch grad ausm  Taunus wieder...war mim  spicy unterwegs
Feldi-alde-Kronberg-bad soden - sulzbach- kelkheim- eppstein- Lenzhahn 65km und vllt ca 1000-1100hm??


----------



## bone peeler (27. Juli 2009)

so... Rödermark meldet leichten Landregen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2009)

Hier hat's ganz schön geschüttet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juli 2009)

und hier hat während des Regens jemand mit festgerosteten Autofelgen gekämpft  ich habe noch nie so lange braucht um Autoreifen zu wechseln, mal von der angewandten Gewalt ganz zu schweigen


----------



## wondermike (27. Juli 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... ich habe noch nie so lange braucht um Autoreifen zu wechseln, mal von der angewandten Gewalt ganz zu schweigen



Bist Du spät dran mit dem Wechsel auf die Sommerreifen oder früh mit dem Wechsel auf die Winterreifen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da nicht für



 Der Fürst steht gerade etwas auf dem Schlauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (27. Juli 2009)

"Da nicht für" heißt nicht der Rede wert 


Wir Waren bei Hibike  ich habe jetzt einen fast CC Helm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> "Da nicht für" heißt nicht der Rede wert



Ok 





Hopi schrieb:


> Wir Waren bei Hibike  ich habe jetzt einen fast CC Helm



Du Schwuchtel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bist Du spät dran mit dem Wechsel auf die Sommerreifen oder früh mit dem Wechsel auf die Winterreifen?



Habe leihweiße ein Auto überlassen bekommen welches noch mit (festgerosteten) Winterreifen bestückt war  jene habe ich heute mit viel schweiß (und klopferei) gegen Sommerreifen getauscht 
habe auch nur ca. 3x so lange gebraucht wie normal, weil die verflixten Dinger einfach nicht von der Aufnahme wollten 

ich verabschiede mich dann jetzt auch mal ins Bett, morgen rufen die Ordner wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2009)

morsche


----------



## bone peeler (28. Juli 2009)

Morsche...


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2009)

nettes Velo, obwohl ich kein Freund der Armee bin 

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/fahrkultur/0,1518,636383,00.htmlhttp://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-44426-9.html#backToArticle=636383


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juli 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Habe leihweiße ein Auto überlassen bekommen welches noch mit (festgerosteten) Winterreifen bestückt war  jene habe ich heute mit viel schweiß (und klopferei) gegen Sommerreifen getauscht
> habe auch nur ca. 3x so lange gebraucht wie normal, weil die verflixten Dinger einfach nicht von der Aufnahme wollten
> 
> ich verabschiede mich dann jetzt auch mal ins Bett, morgen rufen die Ordner wieder



5kg vorschlaghammer von hinten gegen den reifen geklopft... war bei meinem auch so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2009)

@Iggi: Ich habe noch ein neues 44er-Standard-Kettenblatt sowie Deore Shifter gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Ich habe noch ein neues 44er-Standard-Kettenblatt sowie Deore Shifter gefunden



sind das 7 fach shifter?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sind das 7 fach shifter?



 Mein Gott - Du stellst Fragen, muss ich erst noch nachschauen


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott - Du stellst Fragen, muss ich erst noch nachschauen



also mom... 
im grunde brauch ich einen 3 fach nur damits wieder gleich aussieht wäre halt en 7 fach net schlecht 
aber wie gesagt ein 3 fach reicht auch..
KB guck ich nochmal bei ebay.. wegen nem 48er. trotzdem viiiiielen dank


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juli 2009)

moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2009)

@Iggi: Der rechte Shifter ist 8-fach. Du kannst die Shifter aber für Umme einfach haben und ausprobieren, Du weisst ja, dass ich keine Kettenschaltungen verbaue


----------



## Maggo (28. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Der rechte Shifter ist 8-fach. Du kannst die Shifter aber für Umme einfach haben und ausprobieren, Du weisst ja, dass ich keine Kettenschaltungen verbaue



ich war mal so baff, als du eine kassettenverschleißlehre aus dem keller geholt hast......


----------



## Hopi (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo euer Fürstlichkeit  Ist es möglich das ich mir eure Fingerfilme entleihen kann


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2009)

hmmmmm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hallo euer Fürstlichkeit  Ist es möglich das ich mir eure Fingerfilme entleihen kann




Sischer, sischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war mal so baff, als du eine kassettenverschleißlehre aus dem keller geholt hast......



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte ich eigentlich damals doch extra mal gekauft, um eine Kassette von Wondermike zu checken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5610018?hd=1"]ich freu mich[/ame]


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier die ungekürzte version und in ner besseren quali
> hier passt auch dei musik
> Filmchen



Gefällt mir gut das Filmchen  Ichsach ja Versetzen muss ich auch noch üben


----------



## A.B. (28. Juli 2009)

freu dich darauf 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5491897"](int) Factor Films presents THEY CAME FROM... on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2009)

stimmt, da war ja noch was ...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2009)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM über die Felder und entlang der Nidda war heute mal wieder ein Traum


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2009)

wann gibts eigentlich endlich pics und/oder videos der vergangenen feierlichkeit zu bestaunen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann gibts eigentlich endlich pics und/oder videos der vergangenen feierlichkeit zu bestaunen ?



 Isch hab keine Foddos geschosse


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2009)

mosche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich überlege momentan mir mal ein Schweissgerät zuzulegen (nein, nicht um Rahmen selbst zu schweissen  ) 

Die neue HF-Zündtechnik und die Möglichkeit, die Dinger an eine normale Steckdose anzuschliessen, machen das echt interessannt


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2009)

Was hast du denn vor damit


----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was hast du denn vor damit



Würde mich auch interessieren. Außer Safes knacken fällt mir das keine sinnvolle Anwendung ein.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2009)

was haltet ihr von nem sonnenaufgangsride? im sommer ist das recht schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Außer Safes knacken fällt mir das keine sinnvolle Anwendung ein.



Ganz kalt: Ich meine ein Elektro-Schweissgerät, um zu Materialien zu verbinden und nicht eine Schweissflamme um Dinge zu trennen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was hast du denn vor damit



Ich bin doch so ein kleiner Frickler und Bastler nicht nur im Bike-Bereich

Montag hatte ich doch erst den Schlosser da: Ich bin mit dem Flansch vom Fächerkrümmer meines vierrädrigen Zweisitzers immer in der Einfahrt an der Mittelverankerung des Einfahrttores hängengeblieben. Die Verankerung des Tores musste daraufhin tiefer gesetzt werden, also abflexen und neuanschweissen. Mit 'nem Schweissgerät hätte ich das selbermachen könne  

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte in unserer Jugend ein Schweisgerät, damals haben wir damit alles möglich zusammengebaut  Hat irre Spass gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von nem sonnenaufgangsride? im sommer ist das recht schön



Wann denn? Am Sonntag wollen wir doch nach KH, wenn's schön bleibt


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wann denn? Am Sonntag wollen wir doch nach KH, wenn's schön bleibt



sonntag woche drauf wenns schön bleibt.. oder einfach vor KH


----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hatte in unserer Jugend ein Schweisgerät, damals haben wir damit alles möglich zusammengebaut  Hat irre Spass gemacht



Wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat...



Blablablub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2009)

@Iggi:



wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Der rechte Shifter ist 8-fach. Du kannst die Shifter aber für Umme einfach haben und ausprobieren, Du weisst ja, dass ich keine Kettenschaltungen verbaue



Was ist denn jetzt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi:
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist denn jetzt?


achso... ja also würd schon passen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn Sonntag KH ansteht, dann bringe ich Dir die Shifter mit 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn Sonntag KH ansteht, dann bringe ich Dir die Shifter mit
> 
> Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Maggo (30. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin doch so ein kleiner Frickler und Bastler nicht nur im Bike-Bereich
> 
> Montag hatte ich doch erst den Schlosser da: Ich bin mit dem Flansch vom Fächerkrümmer meines vierrädrigen Zweisitzers immer in der Einfahrt an der Mittelverankerung des Einfahrttores hängengeblieben. Die Verankerung des Tores musste daraufhin tiefer gesetzt werden, also abflexen und neuanschweissen. Mit 'nem Schweissgerät hätte ich das selbermachen könne
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hatte in unserer Jugend ein Schweisgerät, damals haben wir damit alles möglich zusammengebaut  Hat irre Spass gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


>



 

Ein kräftiger Rückenwind hat mich heute in Windeseile zweirädrig nach FFM getrieben


----------



## Hopi (30. Juli 2009)

Dann kannst Du ja nur hoffen, dass der Wind nachher dreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2009)

Wieso? - Der Sport dient doch auch der Selbstkasteiung


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? - Der Sport dient doch auch der Selbstkasteiung



ich dachte dafür heiratet man  

ich warte noch auf meine neue Kopfbedeckung, sollte heute eigentlich eintrudeln


----------



## ratte (30. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich warte noch auf meine neue Kopfbedeckung, sollte heute eigentlich eintrudeln


Den hatte ich Dienstag in der Hand. Habe mich aber dann doch für das Modell in schwarz entschieden.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2009)

na zum Glück  sonst wäre wir ja noch im Partnerlook unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich dachte dafür heiratet man



Manchen reicht das halt nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2009)

... so die Kasteiung auf dem Rückweg hielt sich trotz Gegenwindes dann trotzdem in Grenzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2009)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2009)

meine 





Guuds Nächtle


----------



## bone peeler (30. Juli 2009)

So... gut´s nächtle...


...noch bis morgen Mittag arbeiten und am Sonntag gehts für 3 Wochen in den wohlverdienten Urlaub... (mit Bike )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> meine



Eine Jawbone - Très chic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2009)

Moin, heut ist Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2009)

Was is denn eigentlich mit dem Fux, der ist seit zwei Tagen verschwunden?


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2009)

im Bau


----------



## wondermike (31. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> im Bau



Echt? Was hat er denn angestellt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2009)

Haben sie den Fux etwa eingelocht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Echt? Was hat er denn angestellt?





wahltho schrieb:


> Haben sie den Fux etwa eingelocht?



2 D -> 1 G  

Vllt. hat er ja die Gans gestohlen..


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2009)

gleich frei-tag 

dann muß ich aber die aussenanlagen des fux-baus weiter beaufsichtigen und bearbeiten


----------



## wondermike (31. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> gleich frei-tag
> 
> dann muß ich aber die aussenanlagen des fux-baus weiter beaufsichtigen und bearbeiten



Aber pass auf. Nicht dass der Jäger mit dem Schießgewehr kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (31. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 2 D -> 1 G



Jetzt schließen'se nicht mal wieder von sich auf andere, Herr Kollege.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Juli 2009)

mosche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jetzt schließen'se nicht mal wieder von sich auf andere, Herr Kollege.



... ich habe in dem speziellen Fall mal ganz allgemein von Dir auf mich geschlossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (31. Juli 2009)

GN 8 

Und ein Dank an den Fürsten


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin, heut ist Frei-Tag



was sollte denn sonst sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2009)

Moin 

@Hopi, Radde: Ich hatte übrigens Recht, an dem Cube Hotel in Lermoos sind wir letztes Jahr auf dem Alpen-X vorbeigefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2009)

Apropos KH: Die Wetteraussichten für Morgen sind nicht die Allerbesten; ab Mittag Schauer und Gewitter


----------



## bone peeler (1. August 2009)

Morsche...


----------



## wondermike (1. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos KH: Die Wetteraussichten für Morgen sind nicht die Allerbesten; ab Mittag Schauer und Gewitter



Sch...Sch...Scheibenkleister! 

Dann hat's wohl wenig Sinn, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2009)

A. und ich sind auch eher skeptisch, wir müssen das aber nachher erst nochmal final besprechen.


----------



## wondermike (1. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ich sind auch eher skeptisch, wir müssen das aber nachher erst nochmal final besprechen.



Mist. Ich geh' jetzt aber trotzdem mal die Herrschaften bei Hibike beglücken. Das linke Lager will sich nicht mehr so richtig bewegen. Sind wir ja irgendwie gewohnt, vom linken Lager.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das linke Lager will sich nicht mehr so richtig bewegen. Sind wir ja irgendwie gewohnt, vom linken Lager.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2009)

Na das ist ja auch mal wieder eine Posse


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2009)

also wegen KH schlimm wäre es nicht wenns nicht klappt... ich hab noch ein haufen zu machen


----------



## Juano (1. August 2009)

Gude!
Weiß einer wie viel Abfahrten der Große Feldberg hat?
Also von schnelleren Schotterpisten bis zu nicht all zu steilen Waldboden Trails? 
Sind gestern schon eine Abfahrt gefahren,
vom Gr. Feldberg oben runter in richtung Fuchstanz und dann Richtung Hohe Mark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2009)

Im Wesentlichen den X-Trail (startet hinten am Felsen, insb. am Anfang letwas verblockt) Richtung Rotes Kreuz, die WAB (Waldautobahn) Richtung Sandplacken, die WAB über Windeck weiter Richtung Fuchstanz, es gibt noch zwei drei andere Sachen, aber das sind eigentlich die Wesentlichen


----------



## Juano (1. August 2009)

Ok,
vielen Dank.
Kannst du auch eine ungefähre Fahrtdauer vom Xtrail nennen?
Möchten heute ein paar mehr Abfahrten machen,
von daher fahren mit dem Bus hoch, der leider nur jede Stunde fährt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2009)

X-trail runter bis zum Roten Kreuz? max. 5 bis 10 Minuten, dann ist der Spass vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2009)

A. und ich haben uns entschlossen, ob der Wetteraussichten Morgen nicht nach KH zu fahren, wir werden Morgen evtl. eine Tour von uns aus in den Taunus starten.


----------



## wondermike (1. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ich haben uns entschlossen, ob der Wetteraussichten Morgen nicht nach KH zu fahren, wir werden Morgen evtl. eine Tour von uns aus in den Taunus starten.



Tja schade, aber wohl die vernünftige Entscheidung.


----------



## wondermike (1. August 2009)

Bin wieder zurück. Bildlich kann man sich das so vorstellen:

*Hibike: * 




*Konto vom Wondermike:*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2009)

Hast Du gleich den ganzen Laden gekauft?


----------



## wondermike (1. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du gleich den ganzen Laden gekauft?



Fast. Neuer Antrieb für's Pfadi, Protektoren, Bremsbeläge und diverses Kleinzeug. Und den Zilli hab' ich auch getroffen.


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2009)

zum glück hat der jetzt schon zu 

pendel derzeit mehr zwischen globus und toom. aber so langsam könnte ich mal wieder etwas kohle ins armenreich nach kronberg schaffen.

weiß jemand, ob das nette garmin-gps-tacho-höhenmesser-etc. inzwischen auch temperatur kann oder ob das mal demnächst geplant ist 

obwohl, wenn ich so aufs konto schaue , wohl eher doch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2009)

Habe gerade einen grossen Lager-Service an meinem Riese&Müller Delite Grey gemacht, was aber bei einem Eingelenker zugegebenermaßen kein so grosses Ding ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2009)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2009)

morsche

shit wedder ... wenn man schon mal wieder zeit fürs wesentliche hat ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2009)

Morgen 

In der Tat ein blödes Wetter


----------



## wondermike (2. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... wenn man schon mal wieder zeit fürs wesentliche hat ...



Dazu braucht man doch kein schönes Wetter...


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2009)

Mann oder Memme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2009)

... Memme


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. August 2009)

mosche


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2009)

ok, Memme , nach den gestrigen max 42° (laut Polar CS600 als max Temperatur) und druchschnittlichen 30° sind es heute draussen gefühlte 17° und Regen, also bleibe ich zu Hause


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2009)

ok. mann 

ein bisserl nieselregen am morgen schreckt doch keinen fux ab, wenn der berg ruft 

wo versteckt sich eigentlich das fürstliche 4-rädrige oben ohne gefährt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo versteckt sich eigentlich das fürstliche 4-rädrige oben ohne gefährt



Standesgemäss in einer Garage 

A. und ich haben auch noch eine kleine Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht, irgendwann fing es aber an richtig zu regnen und das haben wir den Heimweg angetreten.


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Standesgemäss in einer Garage



 dann brauchst du das mobile ganzkörperkondom ja nicht mehr ständig überziehen ...


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2009)

regen  hier unten war nix  ich hätte gern welchen für meine neuanpflanzungen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2009)

Am Fuchsstein hat es erst angefangen. Hier unten war dann nix mehr


----------



## ratte (2. August 2009)

Hu hu, wir sind es (ich auf dem Ratte Account), also eine Bikepark ist das hier nicht, aber die Freeridestrecke würde euch auch Spaß machen 
Ich werde mal einen fürstlichen Film von dieser erstellen . Hier kommt gerade ein unglaublicher Regen runter, aus dem Grund wird das mit dem Video auf Dienstag oder Mittwoch verschoben ich will ja nicht des Fürstens Eigentum in Gefahr bringen

Das Hotel ist klasse, wenn es noch ein Schwimmbad hätte wäre es natürlich noch besser. Aber im Grundsatz sind wir sehr zufrieden, ist sehr nüchtern aber halt auch modern ausgestattet.


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2009)

seit ihr in einem Cube Hotel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2009)

Yepp - Sind sie


----------



## wondermike (2. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> seit ihr in einem Cube Hotel???



Aha. Und was passiert, wenn man da mit einem Ghost-Bike ankommt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2009)

... anscheinend nix, den die Radde und Hopi leben ja auch noch


----------



## ratte (2. August 2009)

Hat nix mit Cube Bikes zu tun! Aber es ist für Sportler gedacht. Als Wellness-Hotel würd ich es jetzt nicht nehmen, aber für Sportler ist es sehr durchdacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. August 2009)

n'Abend ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2009)

Wer fährt denn schon Ghost Bikes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2009)

Der Ghost Rider  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. August 2009)

von gut kann die nächste Zeit keine Rede sein, wünsche trotzdem eine zumindest erholsame Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn schon Ghost Bikes



ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> von gut kann die nächste Zeit keine Rede sein, wünsche trotzdem eine zumindest erholsame Nacht



 Was ist denn los?


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2009)

moin

leicht feucht rund um frankfurt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> leicht feucht rund um frankfurt ...



... nicht mehr zur fürstlichen Zeit, womit oben ohne keine Problem war


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2009)

dachte du hast so ein gelbes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

Gelbes?


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2009)

der Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn schon Ghost Bikes





wissefux schrieb:


> ich





mzaskar schrieb:


> dachte du hast so ein gelbes





wahltho schrieb:


> Gelbes?





mzaskar schrieb:


> der Fux



Ah, jetzt fügt es sich:

Yepp - der Fux hat ein gelbes Argon RoCC, aber noch diverse andere Bikes, u.a. auch ein älteres Ghost


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2009)

hoffentlich mag er mich jetzt noch leiden tun


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

... falls nicht, sieht er Dich jetzt vielleicht eher gerne leiden 


Spass beiseite: Sowas nimmt der Fux nicht krumm - Nicht wahr Fux


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hoffentlich mag er mich jetzt noch leiden tun



ach, warum eigentlich nicht 

2 x gelbes und 1 x geistiges sind bei mir derzeit einsatzbereit. einarmiges wartet auf reparatur des einen armes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... einarmiges wartet auf reparatur des einen armes



... und es wartet schon sehr lange auf die Wartung


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und es wartet schon sehr lange auf die Wartung



Das Pfadi hängt bei mir auch halb auseinandergebaut in der Küche rum. Nachdem KH ausgefallen ist, hatte ich auch keine Motivation mehr zum Schrauben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

Halbgeschlachtete Bikes ind der Küche, das geht ja mal gar nicht - An die Arbeit!!!


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Halbgeschlachtete Bikes ind der Küche, das geht ja mal gar nicht - An die Arbeit!!!



Ich kann es Dir ja einfach mal vorbeibringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich kann es Dir ja einfach mal vorbeibringen...



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

Hoppla!!!


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoppla!!!



Echte Qualitätsarbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

Stimmt - Das Haus war echt stabil gebaut, zumindest der obere Teil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

Witz des Tages:

Vater Hai ist mit seinem Sohn unterwegs.
Plötzlich schwimmt über ihnen eine
Gruppe Menschen.

Sagt Vater Hai: So, mein Sohn, nun tauchen
wir soweit auf, dass nur die
obere Hälfte unserer Rückenflosse zu sehen
ist und drehen zwei drei Runden
um die Schwimmer!

Gesagt, getan! Vater Hai: So, und nun machen
wir das noch mal, lassen aber
die ganze Rückenflosse rausschauen!

Also drehen sie nochmals ein paar Runden um
die Schwimmer und tauchen dann
wieder ab.

Vater Hai: Nun, mein Sohn, von unten ran und
fressen!

Das machen sie mit Genuss. Alle Schwimmer
werden gefressen und die beiden
dümpeln satt gefressen so vor sich hin...

Fragt der Sohn: Aber warum haben wir zweimal
diese Runden um die Schwimmer
gezogen, wir hätten sie doch problemlos
gleich fressen können??

Antwortet der Vater: Ganz einfach:
Leergeschi$$en schmecken sie besser!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. August 2009)

mosche
so
ertser arbeitstag is rum!
war eig recht langweilig...  aber das muss ja sein..

hab mich duch kataloge und die kassenprogrammsanweisungen gearbeitet...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

... na dann hat der Ernst des Lebens ja wohl heute noch nicht so ernsthaft zugeschlagen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. August 2009)

Mein Arbeitstag verlief ähnlich, nur waren es keine Kataloge sondern Ordner 

Blöd nur das die nicht wirklich ablenken  naja, waren wenigstens genug um lange da zu bleiben ...


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mosche
> so
> ertser arbeitstag is rum!
> war eig recht langweilig...  aber das muss ja sein..
> ...



Ich hoffe mal, Du hast das ordentlich gemacht. Schließlich trägst Du ja eine große Verantwortung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2009)

nu mal keinen Druck ausüben  lasse die Jungen mal noch ein oder zwei Tage Spass haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

Müßiggang ist aller LKWs Anfang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2009)

Bin gerade noch Spin-Trainer gefahren und jetzt ziemlich platt.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2009)

naja wenn es mit demjetzigen Job nicht klappt, vielleicht wird ja etwas aus der Filmerei 

Finde die beiden Filme schon recht gut  gefallen mir


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2009)

Gute Nacht Eure Durchlocht wünsche wohl zu ruhen hihihihi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> naja wenn es mit demjetzigen Job nicht klappt, vielleicht wird ja etwas aus der Filmerei
> 
> Finde die beiden Filme schon recht gut  gefallen mir



wer will schon auf Dauer einen Ferienjob   hoffe allerdings auch das mein schwammig anvisiertes Ziel erreicht wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. August 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

Morsche  


Der Süden meldet deutliche Wetterbesserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2009)

Die Mitte ebenfalls - Eine herrliche zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2009)

Goil!


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

naja


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. August 2009)

mosche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. August 2009)

servus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2009)

... und wie war der 2. Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und wie war der 2. Tag?



mehr zu tun...
7 uhr angefangen und halb 4 feierabend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2009)

... na also, wird doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2009)

guten morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

Geht Bei Dir gerade die Sonne unter?


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

neee verschlafen, neues (altes) Handy was nicht so weckt wie das alte (neue) Handy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

Watt is denn mit Deinem IPhone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

ich habe es auf den Boden geworfen  Display defekt = CHF 300  mit Glück habe ich es heute oder Morgen wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

Warum wirfst Du denn mit Deinem IPhone um Dich?


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

wenn ich das wüste


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum wirfst Du denn mit Deinem IPhone um Dich?



Er wollte halt mal einen auf Naomi Campbell machen...


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

das ist doch ein mädchen


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2009)

das nächste mal bitte zu mir werfen. ich fangs dann auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

wäre dann aber ein illegaler Grenzübertritt 

Stuntzi hat àrger mit dem Radl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

Typisch Versenderrad


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

Hoi Thomas Alpen x fürs nächste Jahr 

http://www.trail.ch/tour/alpencross/klosters-tignale/klosters-tignale.htm


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Typisch Versenderrad



aber der versender versendet immerhin schnell an stuntzi 

bei kalle hätte er erst mal nen halbes jahr auf die nächste produktion des gewünschten rahmens warten müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei kalle hätte er erst mal nen halbes jahr auf die nächste produktion des gewünschten rahmens warten müssen



Quatsch - Kalle, Vincent oder Falco hätten ihm die Ersatzteile persönlich vorbeigebracht


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quatsch - Kalle, Vincent oder Falco hätten ihm die Ersatzteile persönlich vorbeigebracht



... haben halt keine versanderfahrung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... haben halt keine versanderfahrung



 Zum Glück!


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

Ich glaube eher in dem Fall liegt das Problem auf der Benutzer und nicht auf der Versenderseite 

Wer weiss vielleicht fahre ich ja auch mal eines von Kalles Rädern  oder auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... haben halt keine versanderfahrung





wahltho schrieb:


> Zum Glück!



... stimmt aber auch nicht: Bei dringenden Ersatzteilen gilt i.d.R. bei Kalle & Cie.: Heute per UPS bestellt, Morgen geliefert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

F E T T E S    -  S E L B S T Z I T A T  !  !  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

schon lange keines mehr gehabt


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> F E T T E S    -  S E L B S T Z I T A T  !  !  !



da du nun auch mich mitzitiert hast, können wir das nur als halbes fettes selbszitat gelten lassen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. August 2009)

ei gude!

Das Freibad ruft, die Sonne lacht und es ist warm


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Ultimate-Carwash-25101483


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Ultimate-Carwash-25101483



Cool. Das machen wir mal dem wahltho seinem Flitzer...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. August 2009)

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/10057341


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Cool. Das machen wir mal dem wahltho seinem Flitzer...



 Nix da - an meinen Flitzer kommt nur Wasser und Swizöl  

@Iggi: Und? Was wurde am dritten Tag erschaffen?


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nix da - an meinen Flitzer kommt nur Wasser und Swizöl



so nen spritzer öl hätte sicher noch in die schaufel reingepasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

_P a h ! ! !_

Du unwissender Fux   


Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. August 2009)

moin

dann mach mich mal schlau 

morgen ist halber frei-tag  geht da was rund um kelkheim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> morgen ist halber frei-tag  geht da was rund um kelkheim



Für mich sprechend kann ich sagen, dass Morgen höchstens und auch nur vllt. etwas am Nachmittag direkt ab FFM in den Hochtaunus geht, da Morgen kein halber Frei-Tag ist


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für mich sprechend kann ich sagen, ..., da Morgen kein halber Frei-Tag ist



schade und beileid


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2009)

*Böööörrrrrpppppp*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

Yepp - Das Essen war Heute wieder sehr lecker:

Pasta (Curelli Vitello in Thunfischsauce)
Salat
Fruchtquark
und ein Stück Käsekuchen


----------



## wondermike (6. August 2009)

Bei mir gab's heute mal wieder Salat.


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2009)

mein Iphone ist wieder wurfbereit


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2009)

ich bin fangbereit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

Der Fux zieht schon den Fängerhandschuh an


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. August 2009)

mosche


----------



## ratte (6. August 2009)

Hu hu, 
wir leben noch  so mehr oder weniger. Gerstern wollten wir in Sölden einen richtig langen Singletrail fahren  Pustekuchen, war die scheiß Bergbahn nur bis zur Mittelstation in betrieb. Also sind wir halt einen anderen Berg auf 2015 per Fuss marschiert  Ok OK wir haben  schon bei 1340 angefangen .
Die 2 Stunden schieben wurden mit einem super Kaiserschmarrn und einem geilen Singletrail belohnt. Leider ist der dazugehörende Film nicht so klasse geworden, da ich die Kamera leider nicht so gut ausrichten konnte das sie mehr vom Trail erfasst hat. Aus dem Grund ist die Aufnahme nur genau vor dem Vorderrad und zeigt leider nicht den schönen Trail.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2009)

n'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Hu hu,
> wir leben noch  so mehr oder weniger. Gerstern wollten wir in Sölden einen richtig langen Singletrail fahren  Pustekuchen, war die scheiß Bergbahn nur bis zur Mittelstation in betrieb. Also sind wir halt einen anderen Berg auf 2015 per Fuss marschiert  Ok OK wir haben  schon bei 1340 angefangen .
> Die 2 Stunden schieben wurden mit einem super Kaiserschmarrn und einem geilen Singletrail belohnt.



... Alpen eben :daumen 



ratte schrieb:


> Leider ist der dazugehörende Film nicht so klasse geworden, da ich die Kamera leider nicht so gut ausrichten konnte das sie mehr vom Trail erfasst hat. Aus dem Grund ist die Aufnahme nur genau vor dem Vorderrad und zeigt leider nicht den schönen Trail.



Das initiale Ausrichten der Kamera ist in der Tat etwas tricky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

@Fux: Überlege morgen doch am Nachmittag, hoffentlich so gegen 16:00 Uhr eine Runde direkt ab fhb/Kelkheim zu drehen


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Überlege morgen doch am Nachmittag, hoffentlich so gegen 16:00 Uhr eine Runde direkt ab fhb/Kelkheim zu drehen



meine überlegung ging aber eher richtung 13/14 uhr, um dann gegen 16 uhr wieder daheim zu sein ...
fürchte, das wird leider nix


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

13/14 Uhr schaffe ich definitiv nicht


----------



## ratte (6. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das initiale Ausrichten der Kamera ist in der Tat etwas tricky



Das wäre ein sinnvolles Zubehör 

http://www.blickvang.com/helmkamera-zubehoer/accessory-vio-pov/vio-pov-camera-head-110.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Das wäre ein sinnvolles Zubehör
> 
> http://www.blickvang.com/helmkamera-zubehoer/accessory-vio-pov/vio-pov-camera-head-110.html



 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2009)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

da schliesse ich mich an


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2009)

hierbei auch ? gmoin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2009)

Schon ziemlich warm  da draussen, die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM hat mich ziemlich ins Schwitzen gebracht


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2009)

so langsam hör ich den ruf der taunusberge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2009)

... ich werde mich nachher wahrscheinlich auch noch mit meinem Kollegen Nobbi in den Hochtaunus begeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2009)

*Böööörrrrrpppppp*

(C) by MZaskar 

Heute gab's:

Geflügelstreifen in Soja-Honigsauce, Karotten, Kohl, Zuckerschoten, Champignons und Sprossen, dazu Mienudeln
Milchreis mit Zimt und Zucker, dazu heiße Himbeeren


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. August 2009)

mosche
hatte heut schon um 14 uhr feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. August 2009)

da war ich schon am dettweiler tempel ...


----------



## wondermike (7. August 2009)

Mann Mann, irgendwie geht das hier heute gar nicht rum...


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

lalalalalalalal dumdidummm


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

will auch so eine(n) Flaschenöffner(in)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. August 2009)

Servus!




wahltho schrieb:


> [
> 
> Heute gab's:
> 
> ...



Südkantine?


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2009)

So zurück von einer herrlichen trailigen Hochtaunus-Tour 

Weisse Mauer etc. blieben aber von den Sperrungen verschont


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Südkantine?



Firmenkantine 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2009)

.. und Guten Morgen 

Das Wetter hat sich ja ggü Gestern leicht verändert


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. August 2009)

jap
aber nur ganz leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2009)

Hier ist es so diesig, dass vom Taunus nix zu sehen ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. August 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen  wenig sonnig heute  aber im Vergleich zu den gemeldeten Gewittern gestern durchaus gutes Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2009)

... und es weht ein frischer Wind


----------



## bone peeler (8. August 2009)

... einen wunderschönen sonnigen Guten Morgen aus der Lausitz. Das Wetter scheint im Gegensatz zu Hessen besser zu sein. Zumindest haben wir hier um die 28° und Sonne pur. Ich hoffe das es die nächsten 2 Wochen noch so bleibt denn in der jetzigen Woche bin ich erst 1mal zum Radeln gekommen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2009)

Na denn mal noch einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## bone peeler (8. August 2009)

Danke. Nächste Woche werde ich mal das Zittauer Gebirge erkunden... Wenn ich´s nicht vergesse mache ich auch mal ein paar Bilder...


----------



## wondermike (8. August 2009)

Das linke Lager macht schon wieder Ärger. Erst will es sich nicht mehr bewegen, aber weg will es auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2009)

Pack das Pfadi in den Audi und komm vorbei, gibt ja Happahappa, der Grill wird gleich angeworfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2009)

Ich neige ja dazu, wieder

*Böööörrrrrpppppp*

(C) by MZaskar 

zu sagen, aber ich glaube diesmal lasse ich es 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2009)

jemand eine Idee für eine Tour Morgen


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2009)

gmorsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2009)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jemand eine Idee für eine Tour Morgen



Wie wäre es mit einer schöne Tour im Taunus


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jemand eine idee für eine tour morgen



bishorn :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2009)

Auch ein interessanter Ansatz!


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch ein interessanter Ansatz!



da will man wohl wieder den umsatz für den dreck ankurbeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2009)

Trotzdem versicherungsmathematisch eigentlich der korrekte Ansatz  

So, A. und ich sind dann mal eine Runde biken


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bishorn :d



War ich gestern erst


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2009)

ich werd jetzt wohl auch mal biken


----------



## wondermike (9. August 2009)

Werde mich dann auch mal aufraffen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2009)

So, hat sich gelohnt war eine schöne, trailige Runde 

Wir waren sehr überrascht, an einer bestimmten Stelle keine Trail-Sperrung zu finden 

Habe gerade beim Übertragen meiner Polar-Daten auf den PC festgestellt, dass ich dieses Jahr echt eine faule Sau bin: Erst 6.100 km


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gerade beim Übertragen meiner Polar-Daten auf den PC festgestellt, dass ich dieses Jahr echt eine faule Sau bin: Erst 6.100 km



 Da ich dieses Jahr schon über 9.000 km vierrädrig unterwegs war, heisst das, dass ich Gefahr laufe, seit Anfang der 90er-Jahre das erste Mal in einem Jahr mehr vierrädrig als zweirädrig unterwegs war 

Den Hinweis, auf das erneute *fette *Selbstzitat, erspare ich ich mr an dieser Stelle


----------



## Hopi (9. August 2009)

Wir sind wieder daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........  

Und total im A......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. August 2009)

ei gude!

ich war heute laufen  danach wollte ich zwar noch Radfahren, aber irgendwie reichts mir doch für heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gerade beim Übertragen meiner Polar-Daten auf den PC festgestellt, dass ich dieses Jahr echt eine faule Sau bin: Erst 6.100 km






Bin mit der Tour heute gerade mal bei 2000 km.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........
> *
> Und total im A...... *



Ihr seid auch etwas schwer zu verstehen


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2009)

Heute eine schöne trailig, flowige Tour in Baden gemacht ... mit perfektem Ende 

Der Platz




Das isotonische Getänk




Der Guide




insgesamt etwa 30 km mit 650 hm mit hohem Trailanteil


----------



## wondermike (9. August 2009)

Und die Mädels auf dem ersten Bild hast Du auch noch abgeschleppt, was?


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2009)

da arbeite ich noch daran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute eine schöne trailig, flowige Tour in Baden gemacht ... mit perfektem Ende
> 
> ...
> 
> insgesamt etwa 30 km mit 650 hm mit hohem Trailanteil



Das Erdinger Weissbier, das schmeckt Euch so gut tralala, das Erdinger Weissbier... 

Na die Mädels brauchtet Ihr Euch jedenfalls nicht schön zu trinken 

Bin gerade von einem Dinner bei meinen Parentes in Königstein zurück, ....

... und jetzt recht müde ...

daher GN8


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2009)

gn8 auch vom fux ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2009)

Dito  ohne Mädels


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2009)

schade ...

morsche. ordentlich warm heute früh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

Ich bin oben ohne trocken nach FFM gelangt


----------



## Hopi (10. August 2009)

Moin Kinners,
bohhhhh ich brauche noch mal Urlaub um mich vom Urlaub zu erholen ,
ich glaube in Höchst sitzt jetzt jemand im Büro dem es ganz ähnlich geht


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich glaube in Höchst sitzt jetzt jemand im Büro dem es ganz ähnlich geht



stimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

Nicht ist schwerer zu ertragen, als eine Reihe von guten Tagen


----------



## Hopi (10. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt



Wie, Du hattest auch Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie, Du hattest auch Urlaub



hab mich aber schon wieder zwei wochen lang davon hier in höchst erholen können 
der nächste urlaub ist aber nur noch 3 wochen enfernt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

Guten Abend 

Über fbh ziehen sich schon wieder dunkle Wolken zusammen, gut, dass das Wetter morgen wieder besser werden soll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

... und es rumpelt schon leicht in der Ferne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

... und jetzt gibt es gerade einen leichten Weltuntergang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

@Mikde: Was ist denn jetzt w/ Pfadi und Lagerschale, kommst Du gleich mit dem Patienten vorbei?


----------



## wondermike (10. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mikde: Was ist denn jetzt w/ Pfadi und Lagerschale, kommst Du gleich mit dem Patienten vorbei?



Jo. Mache mich gleich auf den Weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

... hier schifft's immer noch in Strömen


----------



## ratte (10. August 2009)

*blub*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. August 2009)

ei gude!

heute wieder Laufen, dir Rundenzeit schrumpft...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

Ich sag' dann mal Gute Nacht 

Der Regen ist vorbei und wir sind nicht vom Fürstenberg zum Fux runtergespült worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (10. August 2009)

Konnte heute auf dem Weg zum wahltho auch fast Wasserski fahren. 

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Regen ist vorbei und wir sind nicht vom Fürstenberg zum Fux runtergespült worden



glück gehabt. ausm taunus kam so einiges den bach runter. immer wieder beeindruckend, wie schnell so ein kleines bächlein zum reißenden fluß wird 

meine zisterne hat´s sicher auch gefreut. die war nämlich kurz vor leer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Die Residenz des Fürsten auf dem  Berge steht noch


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2009)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Die Residenz des Fürsten auf dem  Berge steht noch



Dafür haben wohl einige Frankfurter nasse Füsse 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,641646,00.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

Yepp - Im Süden der Frankenfurt muss es besonders heftig geschüttet haben  

Ich bin gerade zweirädrig trocken und angenehm in den Norden der Furt der Franken gelangt


----------



## bone peeler (11. August 2009)

Morsche ... auch hier in der Lausitz gabs gestern ordentliche Regengüsse... aber nicht so schlimm wie in Hessen... und jetzt scheint auch schon wieder die Sonne.

Werde nachher mal ne kleine Runde drehen und meinen Ausflug ins Zittauer Gebirge auf Donnerstag verschieben... achso... weiß jemand wie man einen Wadenkrampf (den hab ich schon seit Sonntag früh) wegbekommt?

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

... ist es vllt. doch eher eine Zerrung oder ein Muskelfaserriss?


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2009)

einen krampf seit 2 tagen 

respekt fürs aushalten 

wenn wirklich krampf, dann irgendwie dehnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. August 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie man einen Wadenkrampf (den hab ich schon seit Sonntag früh) wegbekommt?



Und Deine Brötchen kaufst Du beim Friseur? Nicht? Dann würde ich hier nicht unbedingt nach medizinischen Ratschlägen fragen. 

Also, wenn Du Beschwerden hast, die nach zwei Tagen nicht von selber weggehen, solltest Du zum Onkel Doktor marschieren.


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2009)

ab zum freundlichen Mediziner um die Ecke


----------



## bone peeler (11. August 2009)

Ok... anders formuliert. Sonntag  bin ich nachts mit einem heftigen Wadenkrampf wach geworden... dieser ist zwar weg aber beim belasten schmerzt die Wade doch noch merkbar. Das ist leider nicht das erste mal und ich weiss auch das es nach einigen Tagen wieder verschwindet aber so machts Radfahren ja keinen Sinn... 

Komischerweise immer nur die rechte Wade und anscheindend auch nur nach zuviel Feierei . Kann das auch Wassermangel sein, denn ein H2O-Vernichter bin ichnun auch nicht gerade...

Wenns gar nicht besser wird ist der Weg zum Arzt natürlich nicht vermeidbar... das ist auch mir bewusst. Hätte nur sein können das hier jemand sowas kennt und einen super tipp hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du Beschwerden hast, die nach zwei Tagen nicht von selber weggehen, solltest Du zum Onkel Doktor marschieren.





mzaskar schrieb:


> ab zum freundlichen Mediziner um die Ecke



... der dann in zwei Wochen einen Termin für Dich frei hat, sofern Du nicht privat versichert bist 

Aber sagt mal: Nach erst zwei Tagen mit Schmerzen schon zum Arzt  - Ein solche Einstellung ist mit der Grund dafür verantwortlich, dass das Gesundheitswesen in Deutschland bald nicht mehr bezahlbar ist   

'Tschuldigung  Ist mir jetzt so rausgerutscht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> . Das ist leider nicht das erste mal und ich weiss auch das es nach einigen Tagen wieder verschwindet



Also ich als notorischer Nichtzumarztgeher würde dann wohl auch einfach mal abwarten, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2009)

Magnesium, Calium und viel Wasser hilft  durch den Alkohol werden vermehrt die Mineralstoffe ausgeschwemmt. Du merkst als erstes in dem Bein, das am meisten belastet wird 

Es gibt in der Apotheke wunderbare Mittelchen zum trinken mit Magnesium und Kalium (Calium ) .... i.d.R hilft auch nur Magnesium

Ich bin auch ein nicht zum Arzt geher  In der schweiz hat man eine Franchise, heisst einen Betrag im Jahr bis zu dem man selbst seine Arztbesuche zahlen darf (muss). An der höhe dieser Selbstbeteiligung richten sich auch die mtl. Beiträge ... heisst 

niedirge oder keine Selbstbeteiligung (0 - 400 CHF) = höhere mtl. Beiträge
hohe Selbstbeteiligung (1000 - 2000 CHF) = niedriger mtl. Beiträge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber sagt mal: Nach erst zwei Tagen mit Schmerzen schon zum Arzt  - Ein solche Einstellung ist mit der Grund dafür verantwortlich, dass das Gesundheitswesen in Deutschland bald nicht mehr bezahlbar ist



Genau! In Zukunft dürfen nur noch die zum Arzt, die nach 3 Tagen noch leben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau! In Zukunft dürfen nur noch die zum Arzt, die nach 3 Tagen noch leben.



Das würde in der Tat sehr viel Geld im Gesundheitswesen einsparen


----------



## wondermike (11. August 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ok... anders formuliert. Sonntag  bin ich nachts mit einem heftigen Wadenkrampf wach geworden... dieser ist zwar weg aber beim belasten schmerzt die Wade doch noch merkbar. Das ist leider nicht das erste mal und ich weiss auch das es nach einigen Tagen wieder verschwindet aber so machts Radfahren ja keinen Sinn...



Dass die Schmerzen nach einem heftigen Krampf noch ein paar Tage dauern ist normal. Ein bisschen vorsichtige Belastung hilft aber unter Umständen.



bone peeler schrieb:


> Komischerweise immer nur die rechte Wade und anscheindend auch nur nach zuviel Feierei . Kann das auch Wassermangel sein, denn ein H2O-Vernichter bin ichnun auch nicht gerade...



Na, da haben wir's doch. Zuviel gebölkt und zu wenig Wasser getrunken. Keine gute Kombination.



bone peeler schrieb:


> Wenns gar nicht besser wird ist der Weg zum Arzt natürlich nicht vermeidbar... das ist auch mir bewusst. Hätte nur sein können das hier jemand sowas kennt und einen super tipp hat



Aber denk ans Gesundheits(?)system. Wir wollen ja nicht, dass die armen Privatversicherten über ihre Steuern über Gebühr zur Kasse gebeten werden...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. August 2009)

mosche


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. August 2009)

so
morgen geht vllt zum ersten mal mim rad auf die arbeit 
abfahrt 6:00uhr 27km
Lenzhahn-Eppstein-Hofheim-Marxheim-Weilbach

müsste in der Stunde zu schaffen sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

Finde ich gut 

Ich bin auch wieder trocken von FFM nach Hause gelangt


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> morgen geht vllt zum ersten mal mim rad auf die arbeit
> abfahrt 6:00uhr 27km
> Lenzhahn-Eppstein-Hofheim-Marxheim-Weilbach
> ...



ich verbessere, sind nur 23km


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

Das sind knapp 2 km mehr als bei mir von von fbh nach ffm.


----------



## bone peeler (11. August 2009)

So... trotz der Schmerzen am Morgen bin ich heut dennoch aufs Bike um eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Und siehe da... auf dem Bike tuts nicht mehr weh. Eher beim normalen Laufen 

Bin von mir aus richtung Polnische Grenze und dort im Pückler Park von Bad Muskau ein wenig rauf und runter. Falls das jemand nicht kennen sollte. Das liegt in der Oberlausitz, ca. 50km südlich von Cottbus und 50km nördlich von Görlitz... Leider zu wenig Berge aber Landschaftlich schick 


Gruß
der sich auf eine Wanne freuende Karsten


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2009)

kuck mal Wahltho, Kamera in Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2009)

sieht so easy aus, auch der letzte Sprung


----------



## wondermike (11. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> kuck mal Wahltho, Kamera in Action



Warst Du das oder die Frau Doktor?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> kuck mal Wahltho, Kamera in Action



das is ja die freeridestrecke in lermoos..
die bin ich doch mim seb auch vor ein paar wochen runter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> kuck mal Wahltho, Kamera in Action



Der Helm gehört auf den Kopf, nicht hinten ans Rad! 

... Ganz netter Film  Ist das das Originalformat oder hast Du konvertiert und wenn ja womit?


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2009)

Den konvertiert MTB-News selbst.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht so easy aus, auch der letzte Sprung



die strecke ist auch easy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Den konvertiert MTB-News selbst.


----------



## ratte (11. August 2009)

Die Strecke gibt es auch aus der Helmperspektive, muss aber geschnitten werden, da mir zwischendurch die Kette runter ist und der Herr am Ende vergessen hat abzuschalten.


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die strecke ist auch easy



Ihr müsst mal die Steine am Schluss fahren wenn die glitschig sind  an dem Tag war es schon fast trocken, ich wollte ja nicht mit Thomas Kamera durch den Schlamm pflügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2009)

das war die aerodynamische Haltung, hat er sichauf der Rolle angewöhnt 

so ich muss mal packen  Bin die nächsten 2 Tage bei einer Firma mit 3 Buchstaben aus der Nähe von Heidelberg  und dann geht es ins verlängerte Wochenende nach hier 





3 Tage wandern, Grillen, und naja ein oder 2 Bier sind dann auch noch drin


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2009)

so ich bin dann mal im Reich der Träume 

bis denne in diesem Theater


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2009)

N8 

Ich habe noch eine Espresso Überdosis


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2009)

stimmt, da könnt ich ja auch noch einen vertragen  und dazu einen feinen Grappa 

meine Maschine macht auch brauchbaren Kaffee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

Ich sag' denn auch mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt, da könnt ich ja auch noch einen vertragen  und dazu einen feinen Grappa
> 
> meine Maschine macht auch brauchbaren Kaffee



Glaube ich Dir  aber die neue ist Mega krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2009)

Erster 

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Erster
> 
> Guten Morgen



schlecht gepennt 

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Dritter - Super Gepennt!


----------



## Hopi (12. August 2009)

uhhhhhhhh  jamjamjam









Bohhhh, Maschine einstellen kostet Opfer (schlaf)


----------



## Karlina (12. August 2009)

Das ist ja jetzt auch Zufall! Lermoos war das?! Ich sitz mit einem Fuß im Auto nach Lermoos mit meiner Tochter für paar Tage, gleich Abfahrt. Ermutigendes Video - dass es da auch gechilltere Strecken gibt ;-) Will sie mal auf den Geschmack bringen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2009)

Auch heute war die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM sehr angenehm


----------



## Hopi (12. August 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> Das ist ja jetzt auch Zufall! Lermoos war das?! Ich sitz mit einem Fuß im Auto nach Lermoos mit meiner Tochter für paar Tage, gleich Abfahrt. Ermutigendes Video - dass es da auch gechilltere Strecken gibt ;-) Will sie mal auf den Geschmack bringen.



Das ist der untere Teil  (Blau) oben ist es etwas ruppiger 

Mein Tipp: fahr mal nach Biberwier der Lift am Cube- Hotel nimmt bis auf die Alm mit  von dort aus erst die WAB runter und dann in den Barbara Steig ( SingleTrail) sehr schön zu fahren 


Ach ja die Tageskarte X-Tream ist in Lermoos und Biberwier gültig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2009)

So, jetzt folgt noch ein kleiner Meeting-Marathon und dann geht es ab in den Hochtaunus


----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2009)

Pah


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2009)

ei gude!



mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht so easy aus, auch der letzte Sprung










Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal die Steine am Schluss fahren wenn die glitschig sind  an dem Tag war es schon fast trocken, ich wollte ja nicht mit Thomas Kamera durch den Schlamm pflügen.




och, ich würde es als glitschig bezeichnen als wir da waren  war ne Ordentliche Rutscherei, auch auf den Wurzeln etwa in der Mitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2009)

So, bin von einer schönen trailigen Hochtaunustour zurück


----------



## Hopi (12. August 2009)

Ihr wart viel zu sauber


----------



## wondermike (12. August 2009)

Ich war heute Abend auch noch ein Ründchen biken. Und das trotz des wenig einladenden Wetters. Jetzt lobt mich wenigstens mal ein bisschen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2009)

Wieso war das Wetter wenig einladend, war doch perfekt, trocken, nicht zu heiss


----------



## wondermike (12. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso war das Wetter wenig einladend, war doch perfekt, trocken, nicht zu heiss



Ich seh' schon, mein geradezu übermenschlicher Einsatz wird mal wieder überhaupt nicht gewürdigt. 

Jedenfalls sah es die ganze Zeit nach Regen aus, da bleibe ich normalerweise auf dem Sofa sitzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich seh' schon, mein geradezu übermenschlicher Einsatz wird mal wieder überhaupt nicht gewürdigt.



[Lobmodus] Lob, Lob, Lob [/Lobmodus]  



wondermike schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sah es die ganze Zeit nach Regen aus, da bleibe ich normalerweise auf dem Sofa sitzen.



Es sah vllt. leicht nach Regen aus, es war aber keiner angekündigt 

Ich bin platt - Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (12. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> [Lobmodus] Lob, Lob, Lob [/Lobmodus]



Ahhhhhh..... Danke! 



wahltho schrieb:


> Es sah vllt. leicht nach Regen aus, es war aber keiner angekündigt



Das hat mir aber niemand gesagt.


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... es war aber keiner angekündigt



@wm: wenn keine leistung angekündigt, kannste auch keine erwarten 

gn8

p.s. kelkheim meldet leichten regen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2009)

Dorfleben 


 

gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. August 2009)

moin

aufgrund akuter aussenfeuchtigkeit heute mal 4 rädrig geschlossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Wie vorhergesagt, ist das Wetter ja heute nicht so dolle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

... trotzdem gut oben ohne vierrädrig nach FFM gelangt


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... trotzdem gut oben ohne vierrädrig nach FFM gelangt



wohl einer der wenigen, die wirklich oft oben ohne unterwegs sind, auch bei regnerischen aussichten 

ich geh mal davon aus, dass das verdeck auch noch bei tempo 200 in 5 sec. schließt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus, dass das verdeck auch noch bei tempo 200 in 5 sec. schließt



 Bei Tempo 200 hat der Regen keine Chance den Innenraum zu erreichen 

Das Dach lässt sich nur bis 50 km/h schliessen, aber auch nur Dank eines speziellen CAN-Bus-Moduls. Serienmässig lässt sich das Variodach nämlich nur im Stand mit angezogener Handbremse bedienen. Öffnen und Schliessen dauert 22 Sekunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Klick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klick!



Ich sach' nix. Ich sach' nix.


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2009)

moin IBM / DB2 machen eine sch**** Präsentation


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Ach Du bist bei IBM, ich dachte schon, Du wärest bei SAP 

Pass' bloss auf, dass Dein IPhone nicht exploddert


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2009)

schon bei SAP aber IBM ist auch da und Oracle und preisen ihre DB Systeme an


----------



## wondermike (13. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> moin IBM / DB2 machen eine sch**** Präsentation



Soll ich auch vorbeikommen? Dann siehst Du mal, was eine sch**** Präsentation ist...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Mir wird jetzt schon ganz schlecht :kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2009)

nee lass mal


----------



## Lucafabian (13. August 2009)

total zusammenhangslos, aber trotzdem:

Was macht ein Versicherungsvertreter ?
Der verkauft Versicherungen
Und was macht ein Staubsaugervertreter ?
Der verkauft Staubsauger
Und was macht ein Volksvertreter ?




.


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2009)




----------



## bone peeler (13. August 2009)

morsche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2009)

für die Graubündenfahrer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Oui, Oui, le canton des grisons


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. August 2009)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Ei gud natürlich


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2009)

jetzt geht's langsam wieder los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Extreme Ways von Moby ist einfach G E N I A L ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt geht's langsam wieder los












Ich zieh' auch gerne mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Kennt Einer noch Danger Zone von Kenny Loggins - Kommt auch gut


----------



## ratte (13. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> für die Graubündenfahrer


Ich hätte dann gerne das 4-Tages-Programm komprimiert auf anderthalb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich zieh' auch gerne mal



sozusagen ausgeglichene gerechtigkeit wenns bergauf geht. wobei du sicher mit anhänger immer noch unter meinem systemgewicht liegst. naja, ich fahr halt nen größeren rahmen....



wahltho schrieb:


> Kennt Einer noch Danger Zone von Kenny Loggins - Kommt auch gut


klar und wenns mir so geht mach ich den rocky soundtrack an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

... guter Punkt: Der Rocky Soundtrack fehlt mir noch   

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2009)

gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. August 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt geht's langsam wieder los


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. August 2009)

Rumgespielt


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2009)

halber frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war heute war zwar angenehm und trocken, aber es war doch etwas schwül.

Boah habe ich jetzt einen Kohldampf, einen Apfel und eine Banane sind doch etwas wenig


----------



## wondermike (14. August 2009)

Und wieder ein Beweis, dass Einstein recht hatte.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m3Po3nW1o4"]YouTube - Norfolk Broads Idiot[/ame]

Falls es je eines bedurft hätte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

Der Idiot hat noch verdammt Glück gehabt, dass sein eigenes Gummiboot ihn nicht filetiert hat 

Der hier hat weniger Glück gehabt.


----------



## Hopi (14. August 2009)

Spiegel wieder  da ist nix explodiert nur etwas Feuer hat es gegeben  
Die sollen es positiv sehen, der wird kein Wiederholungstäter


----------



## wombel007 (14. August 2009)

Morsche,

war heute mal mit dem RR unterwegs und bin mal ein paar Kilometer gefahren, und zwar in Lenzhahn bin ich gelandet.
Habe gesehen das dort in der Gegend es auch schöne Flecke gibt zum MTB fahren. Kennt sich dort jemand aus in der Gegend im Wald.
Idstein, Heftrich, Lenzahn und die Gegend.

Glaube da muss ich mal eine schönen Morgen mit dem MTB verbringen.

Grüße
Marcus

P.S leider waren heute wieder viele IDIOTEN (Aut0fahrer) auf der Straße, die eine tracht prügel verdient hätten


----------



## wondermike (14. August 2009)

Lenzhahn? Nee, das kennt hier keiner.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

Lenzhahn? Ist das das, wo man sich immer 'nen faulen Lenz macht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Spiegel wieder  da ist nix explodiert nur etwas Feuer hat es gegeben



Von wegen typisch Spiegel  

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/08/14/verfolgungsjagd/crash-mit-auto-in-detroit.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> war heute mal mit dem RR unterwegs und bin mal ein paar Kilometer gefahren, und zwar in Lenzhahn bin ich gelandet.
> Habe gesehen das dort in der Gegend es auch schöne Flecke gibt zum MTB fahren. Kennt sich dort jemand aus in der Gegend im Wald.
> ...




jap ich kenn mich da eig recht gut aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jap ich kenn mich da eig recht gut aus



 Echt - Wie kömmet denn dies? - In so 'nem Nest, wo man noch nicht mal Handy-Empfang hat?


----------



## Hopi (14. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Von wegen typisch Spiegel
> 
> http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/08/14/verfolgungsjagd/crash-mit-auto-in-detroit.html



Stimmt die sind noch schlimmer 


http://www.bild.de/BILD/video/clip/auto/2009/07/31/autodieb,templateId=renderBuehne.html

aber hier waren sie ruhiger


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Echt - Wie kömmet denn dies? - In so 'nem Nest, wo man noch nicht mal Handy-Empfang hat?



ihr vorstädter mit euren altertümlichen Handys habt da kein Empfang!!


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> P.S leider waren heute wieder viele IDIOTEN (Aut0fahrer) auf der Straße, die eine tracht prügel verdient hätten



deshalb : nur mtb


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2009)

ei gude!



wombel007 schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> war heute mal mit dem RR unterwegs und bin mal ein paar Kilometer gefahren, und zwar in Lenzhahn bin ich gelandet.
> Habe gesehen das dort in der Gegend es auch schöne Flecke gibt zum MTB fahren. Kennt sich dort jemand aus in der Gegend im Wald.
> ...



so ein bisschen kenn ich mich da aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> deshalb : nur mtb



Genau: RR kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

War gerade von von FFM aus im Hochtaunus unterwegs 

Habe erstaunlich viel Forst getroffen, alleine drei Autos rund um den Kleinen Feldi und Nähe Fuchsstein


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2009)

bin auch wieder da. hab ne richtige plauscher-runde hinter mir. dauernd mußte ich heute für ein schwätzchen anhalten 
vom forst hab ich allerdings auf meiner route nicht viel gesehen. warn vielleicht schon wieder weg, als ich am kleinen feldberg in die schneise rein bin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> vom forst hab ich allerdings auf meiner route nicht viel gesehen. warn vielleicht schon wieder weg, als ich am kleinen feldberg in die schneise rein bin ...



Da habe ich sie ja auch nicht gesehen, ich habe sie etwas weiter unten am in der Nähe des Reihenbachtal-Trails und in der Nähe des Fuchsstein gesehen, sah so aus, als würden sie einen auf Johnny Controlleti machen,


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2009)

Bei uns im Wald waren auch eine Menge Leute unterwegs...wollte mal mein neues Spielzeug unter realen Bedingungen testen und entweder mache ich was falsch, oder die Cam ist ihr Geld nicht wert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

... ach und der grosse dicke Baumstamm am unteren Einstieg zum nfh-Trail war heute plötzlich weg


----------



## wondermike (14. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> b
> vom forst hab ich allerdings auf meiner route nicht viel gesehen.




Na, da warst Du halt zu spät dran.



wahltho schrieb:


> Habe erstaunlich viel Forst getroffen



Die hat der wahltho alle schon abgeknallt...


----------



## Cynthia (14. August 2009)

Wir sind gestern vom Kaisertempel her die Schwarze Sau gefahren ...  . Wir waren entsetzt  über den Zustand des einst so schönen Weges! Was daraus wohl werden soll? 

Grüße von Christina


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2009)

was ist denn passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau: RR kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage



Ich sag nur Performance


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach und der grosse dicke Baumstamm am unteren Einstieg zum nfh-Trail war heute plötzlich weg



 dann hab ich das bild bei der auffahrt so wahrgenommen, wie ich es immer kannte : eben ohne baum 
war halt nix besonderes mehr, da der anblick wie immer wahr ... daher konnte ich dir die frage auch nicht sicher beantworten ...
wie schnell doch wieder die normalität im gehirn einkehrt


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern vom Kaisertempel her die Schwarze Sau gefahren ...  . Wir waren entsetzt  über den Zustand des einst so schönen Weges! Was daraus wohl werden soll?



was ist da los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern vom Kaisertempel her die Schwarze Sau gefahren ...  . Wir waren entsetzt  über den Zustand des einst so schönen Weges! Was daraus wohl werden soll?



Muss ich mir wohl mal anschauen - In der Ecke wurden schon oft grössere Forstarbeiten gemacht  

Offensichtlich schwere Zeiten für uns Trail-Fans 

Aber Kopf Hoch 

... und erstmal Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben 

... möge die Macht mit uns sein


----------



## Cynthia (14. August 2009)

... über eine laaange Strecke mit schweren Maschinen platt gewalzt und breit wie eine Autobahn, Bäume aus dem Weg geräumt ...


----------



## wombel007 (14. August 2009)

Mensch, ist da heute wieder einer Lustisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2009)

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> ... über eine laaange Strecke mit schweren Maschinen platt gewalzt und breit wie eine Autobahn, Bäume aus dem Weg geräumt ...



Genau das gleiche ist doch damals dem Wounded Knee Trail widerfahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2009)

Guten Abend 

Na das war ja hier eher wieder einer der ruhigeren Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2009)

... und daher jetzt Gute Nacht 

P.S: Die Tapas beim Spanier in Hofheim sind übrigens wirklich nicht zu verachten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. August 2009)

ei gude!

war heute wieder fleißig am Bilder machen (lassen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 

@Seb: Schöne Fotos


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> @Seb: Schöne Fotos



auch morsche.

seb, du musst uns zwingend beim nächsten parkausflug begleiten!


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2009)

wie schauts... hätte jemand Interesse am nächsten Sonntag hier rüber ins Idsteiner Land zu kommen ???
ob CC allMountain oder enduro.. für jeden was dabei!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> auch morsche.
> 
> seb, du musst uns zwingend beim nächsten parkausflug begleiten!



mit welchem Hintergrund?


----------



## Robbl (16. August 2009)

Ich frag mich wieder, was denken sich die Typen, die Sonntags bei bestem Wetter um 16.00 Uhr "Prime Time" den weißen weg vom Feldbergturm in Richtung kleinen Feldberg runterballern...

Wandererslalom, dient der DIMB Sache unheimlich, deppen


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2009)

Robbl schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieder, was denken sich die Typen, die Sonntags bei bestem Wetter um 16.00 Uhr "Prime Time" den weißen weg vom Feldbergturm in Richtung kleinen Feldberg runterballern...
> 
> Wandererslalom, dient der DIMB Sache unheimlich, deppen



denen bleibt ja bald gar keine alternative mehr wenn der forst alle wege zumacht


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie schauts... hätte jemand Interesse am nächsten Sonntag hier rüber ins Idsteiner Land zu kommen ???
> ob CC allMountain oder enduro.. für jeden was dabei!



deine offensichtlichen fotografischen fähigkeiten werden benötigt.
ein wenig radfahren darfst du selbstverständlich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (16. August 2009)

Robbl schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieder, was denken sich die Typen, die Sonntags bei bestem Wetter um 16.00 Uhr "Prime Time" den weißen weg vom Feldbergturm in Richtung kleinen Feldberg runterballern...
> 
> Wandererslalom, dient der DIMB Sache unheimlich, deppen



wahre Worte.
gestern auch selbst erlebt, von der Feldberg WAB kommend sind da immer wieder welche volle Kanne durch die Wegkreuzung am Fuchstanz geheizt.

Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei denken - vermutlich einfach nur Hirnverbrannt, da natürlich ohne Helm unterwegs, dafür aber mit schnieken Carbon Bike 

Ich kann die Familien die da mit kleine Kindern unterwegs sind echt verstehen, wenn sie einen Hals gegen "die" Mountainbiker schieben.


----------



## Friendlyman (16. August 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern vom Kaisertempel her die Schwarze Sau gefahren ...  . Wir waren entsetzt  über den Zustand des einst so schönen Weges! Was daraus wohl werden soll?
> 
> Grüße von Christina



Ich habe das Drama heute auch gesehen, ausserdem wird auch am Ende der Serpentinen am Kaisertempel geschoben, die Stufen am Auslauf vor der Straße sind auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. 


Gruß W.


----------



## Robbl (16. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> denen bleibt ja bald gar keine alternative mehr wenn der forst alle wege zumacht



Nene, man könnte ja auch den Weg nehmen der 2m neben dem Weißen liegt, da wandert keiner.

Außerdem gib es bei weitem schönere Wege um da runter zu kommen.

Eine ältere Dame meinte nur "Huch schnell weg da kommen sie wieder"...
Dieses "SIE" trifft uns alle und macht die Stimmung unter dem Fußvolk nicht besser.

Grade an so Tagen wie heute, Hirn einschalten und Brennpunkte meiden, oder dort langsam fahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> deine offensichtlichen fotografischen fähigkeiten werden benötigt.
> ein wenig radfahren darfst du selbstverständlich auch...



nimm uns am besten einfach beide mit


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2009)

Was eine Runde  Home>NFH>Rotkreuz>X-Trail>Feldi>Fuxtanz>Reichenbach>NFH>Home 40,x km 900 hm Urs mit Frau und Freund getroffen 

Eine echt gemütliche Sonntags-Tour


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2009)

Robbl schrieb:


> Nene, man könnte ja auch den Weg nehmen der 2m neben dem Weißen liegt, da wandert keiner.
> 
> Außerdem gib es bei weitem schönere Wege um da runter zu kommen.
> 
> ...



ich für meinen Teil habe heut beigetragen das Bild des bösen MTB'lers zu verbessern.. bin schön vorsichtig gefahren (nach dem Motto:,,Wanderer haben Vorfahrt,,) und zudem hab ich einigen noch den Weg erklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robbl (16. August 2009)

wunderbar


----------



## ratte (16. August 2009)

Liederbach meldet *blub*

Hat jemand ein Schlauchboot für unseren Wintergarten?


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2009)

nee, aber ne tauchpumpe für aquarien ...


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2009)

war heute als spaziergänger mit hund rund um rettershof unterwegs. muß ja wirklich zugeben, dass man es schon als lästig empfindet, wenn alle paar minuten ne gruppe biker an einem vorbei rollt ...
mach natürlich als fußgänger artig platz, aber so manch biker empfand es nicht für notwendig, seine geschwindigkeit vor allem beim berg-ab-entgegenkommen zu drosseln ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2009)

Der Fürst hat das Unwetter in seinem vierrädrigen Zweisitzer live erlebt, zum Glück hat er das Unwetter kommen sehen und auf der A5 den Last Exit an der Raststätte Taunusblick genutzt, um das Verdeck zu schliessen. Auf der A66 kam der Verkehr wegen akutem Blubblub dann tlw. zum Erliegen und es befanden sich abgebrochene Äste auf der Fahrbahn. Auf der B8 hat sich ein Ebensolcher dann im Fahrwerk der fürstlichen Karosse verkantet und der Fürst musste sich dann mangels der Anwesenheit von Lakaien dazu herablassen den Ast auf dem Standstreifen selbst zu entfernen 

In der fürstlichen Garage wurde die edle Karosse dann erstmal ausgiebigst inspiziert um sicherzustellen, dass sie keinen Schaden genommen hat


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2009)

danke für die warnung 
habs mal sofort an die b8-user weitergegeben ...

hoffentlich ist dem schönen fahrzeug nix passiert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Urs mit Frau und Freund getroffen



Wie mir berichtet wurde, habt Ihr auch A. und Elba-Michael getroffen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie mir berichtet wurde, habt Ihr auch A. und Elba-Michael getroffen
> 
> Gute Nacht



Ja, aber erst als sie gegangen sind.


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. August 2009)

weltuntergang:







bitte keine qualitätsdiskussion. ist vom protzophon.


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2009)

moin

und, steht frankfurt noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Ich fahr' gleich mal zweirädrig hin, nachschauen


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

moin


----------



## wombel007 (17. August 2009)

Morschhheeee,

in Münster/Ts, war es nicht anders gewesen. 

Grüße


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2009)

wombel007 schrieb:


> Morschhheeee,
> 
> in Münster/Ts, war es nicht anders gewesen.
> 
> Grüße



demnach hat münster anscheinend überlebt


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

Moin Kinners,
man tut mir der Ar.... weh , ich muss echt mehr fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2009)

So ich mach mich mal auf nach FFM, wenn ihr in ca. 1 Stunde nix von mir hört, schickt 'nen Suchtrupp


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

Hast Du auch deine Schwimmflügel eingepackt


----------



## wombel007 (17. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> demnach hat münster anscheinend überlebt


 

Joo und Hornne anscheindend auch


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich mach mich mal auf nach FFM, wenn ihr in ca. 1 Stunde nix von mir hört, schickt 'nen Suchtrupp



zwischen münster und liederbach reichlich windbruch entlang des bachs ...
aber ist ja inzwischen hell, von daher unproblematisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2009)

Leute FFM steht noch  

Hab' unterwegs einigen Windbruch gesehen. An der Nidda hat's einen grossen Baum umgehauen


----------



## Cynthia (17. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Urs mit Frau und Freund getroffen
> 
> ... keine falschen Gedanken, bitte! Das war Urs' Bruder ...


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hopi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... Urs mit Frau und Freund getroffen
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> zwischen münster und liederbach reichlich



Da fahre ich 'eh nicht lang


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2009)

Shit. Die werden doch jetzt wohl kein Produkt rausbringen das ich tatsächlich haben will. Da bricht ja ein Weltbild zusammen...


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Shit. Die werden doch jetzt wohl kein Produkt rausbringen das ich tatsächlich haben will. Da bricht ja ein Weltbild zusammen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (17. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


>



Aber bestimmt gibt es bald was Ähnliches mit Android, das nur die Hälfte kostet.


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt gibt es bald was Ähnliches mit Android, das nur die Hälfte kostet.



Und auch nur die hälfte kann


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und auch nur die hälfte kann



Na, warten wir's ab. 

Jedenfalls warte ich schon ziemlich lange auf sowas.


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

HiHI den Mike kriegen wir auch noch


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. August 2009)

nicht warten, konsumieren!

wenn es denn zu erwerben ist...


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HiHI den Mike kriegen wir auch noch



Freut Euch mal nicht zu früh. Noch weiß ja keiner, ob es das Ding überhaupt gibt und wenn ja, was es kann. Und selbst wenn es was taugt, ist es wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder völlig überteuert.


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nicht warten, konsumieren!
> 
> wenn es denn zu erwerben ist...



Ich schreib' Dir mal meine Kontonummer per PN. Dann kannst Du mit ja mal die zum konsumieren erforderlichen monetären Verrechnungseinheiten zukommen lassen.


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich schreib' Dir mal meine Kontonummer per PN. Dann kannst Du mit ja mal die zum konsumieren erforderlichen monetären Verrechnungseinheiten zukommen lassen.



mir bitte auch 

ich mein nicht das konto, sondern die kohle ...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nicht warten, konsumieren!
> 
> wenn es denn zu erwerben ist...




 

apple...alles andere ist aus der vergangenheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2009)

Angesichts der überall sich bildenden Kumuluswolken und der ersten Donner und  drohenden Gewitterwolken gleich über Frankfurt habe ich auf den ursprünglich geplanten Ausflug in den Hochtaunus doch lieber verzichtet und bin direkt heimwärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. August 2009)

ist doch schön im taunus, allerdings hohe bodenfeuchtigkeit


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

Mann oder Memme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2009)

In Bezug auf Gewitter bekennende Memme


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

Herr Fürst, über ihnen zieht es sich wieder dunkel zusammen, nicht das wir das selbe haben wie gestern.


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

Der Fürst grollt


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

glaube ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2009)

Ne, der Fürst war im Keller und hat nach dem Helius CC am w/e jetzt auch am Helius FR den Antrieb inkls. Tretlager komplett erneuert 

Der Fürst grollt höchstens ob der damit verbunden Materialaufwände:
2 x Rohloff 8-fach-Kette
2 x Rohloff 17er-Ritzel
2 x Specialites 42er-Kettenblatt
1 x Acros Innenlager
1 x Tune Ersatzlager-Kit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. August 2009)

ei gude!


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2009)

ei gude ... n8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2009)

Ich bin auch platt...

Gute Nacht 

Hoffen wir, dass die Welt heute Nacht nicht untergeht und uns der Himmel nicht auf den Kopf fällt


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

bin auch mal weg


----------



## Karlina (17. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das ist der untere Teil  (Blau) oben ist es etwas ruppiger
> 
> Mein Tipp: fahr mal nach Biberwier der Lift am Cube- Hotel nimmt bis auf die Alm mit  von dort aus erst die WAB runter und dann in den Barbara Steig ( SingleTrail) sehr schön zu fahren
> 
> ...



Danke Hopi nachträglich für die Tips - aber WV (Wiedervorlage) nächstes Jahr... bin ja wie gesagt, Anfängersparte und als solches hab ich mich da unten - bzw. oben entschlossen, dass die Taunuserschließung für diese Saison auf jeden Fall erst mal reicht, vor allem was Trailabfahrten angeht. Zudem war ich total happy, dass meine fast 18-jährige Madame Tochter klaglos alles mitgemacht hat, inklusive einer Radtour von Ehrbach bis Garmisch-P, Olympiaschanze und zurück da hat sie mich sogar abgezogen! Wer immer hier Kiddies im Alter von >16/17 hat (bzw. noch jung genug ist, sich selbst an seine letzten paar Ferien mit seinen Alten zu erinnern, weiß, wovon ich rede.... 
Schöne Gegend, auch für Anfänger geeignet. Und super nettes, gepflegtes freundliches Hotel bzw. Gastgeber im Hotel Alpin, Ehrwald, um hier mal Schleichwerbung zu machen. WAr jedenfalls bei Vorortansicht froh, dass einige im Internet ausgewiesene andere "Bikehotels" ausgebucht waren (oder zu teuer - und dann noch doofe Lage!) 
---Wie mit Lift hoch zur Alm?? ;-) Auf dem Fahrrad sitzend mit Schlepplift hoch ziehen lassen??


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> ---Wie mit Lift hoch zur Alm?? ;-) Auf dem Fahrrad sitzend mit Schlepplift hoch ziehen lassen??



Nee  im Sessel sitzend das Bike an der Seite  und beim 2 Lift wurden die Bikes einfach reingestellt.
Wir können ja mal eine Tour durch den Taunus machen, dort gibt es auch schöne Abfahrten auf denen man üben kann


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2009)

moin !

welt noch da, himmel auch nicht auf den kopf gefallen ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

Moin Ihr Morschen


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Wer ist hier Morsch 

Jetzt schon zu warm zum biken  

Was wird das erst am Abend  evtl. sollte ich die Feierabendtrunde um Zürich auf den Morgen verlegen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2009)

der unterhaltungswert des plauscherfred läßt heut zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

Stimmt und auch die anderen Freds, die in der jüngsten Vergangenheit für Unterhaltung gesorgt haben, sind verstummt, insb. nach der virtuellen Entleibung Eines der maßgeblich zur Unterhaltungen Beitragenden


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

Das liegt nur daran das ich Offline war


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2009)

dann geht´s ja jetzt wieder aufwärts ...


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

na klar  ich bin nicht im Büro und muss die Zeit bis 18:00 totschlagen. Da kann man viel flamen


----------



## wondermike (18. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der unterhaltungswert des plauscherfred läßt heut zu wünschen übrig



Dann erzählen's doch mal was Unterhaltsames, Herr Kollege.


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2009)

komm, gib uns in den büros was von deiner freizeit ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Jetzt wird wieder in die Tasten gedrückt
wir steigern das Posting wie verrückt 
.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. August 2009)

97


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

So da bin ich wieder  ihr wart aber noch nicht sonderlich aktiv


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

)%

äh ich meine natürlich 

95


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

94


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

ich komme aus dem Hinterhalt


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2009)

komm du nur ...


----------



## ratte (18. August 2009)

@mzaskar
Was sagen eigentlich die Schweizer Wetterfrösche für's Wochenende? 
Der gleiche Mist wie die deutschen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

Wieso? - Das Wetter soll lt. www.wetter.de am w/e doch gar nicht schlecht sein


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

noch sieht es gut aus 

http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/wetter.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## ratte (18. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? - Das Wetter soll lt. www.wetter.de am w/e doch gar nicht schlecht sein


Du weißt ja nicht wo.   ->70 % Niederschlag und 15°C 
Da scheinen mir die schweizer Frösche optimistischer. 
Also abwarten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Du weißt ja nicht wo.



Ach komm Radde, verradde es dem Fürsten doch


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Immer schön das Tellerschen leer mache.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

Apropos Tellerchen leermachen: Ich muss auch noch was picken


----------



## ratte (18. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer schön das Tellerschen leer mache.


Das gilt in den nächsten Tagen ganz besonders für die Kollegen in der Schweiz unter uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Ich wollte doch mal mit Gewichtsoptimierung nachdenken  

Naja egal, kaufe ich halt einen leichteren Vorbau, oder ein paar Titanschraubem


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

Ich werde auch noch leichtere Reifen aufziehen


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Pah


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

Keine Sorge, wenn ich Glück habe bekomme ich es auf 16 Kilo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

16 kilo ist doch ein schönes leichtes Fahrrad 

Andere packen sich zu Trainings-Zwecken Extra Wasser hintendrauf


----------



## ratte (18. August 2009)

Wenn es so leicht wird, bekommt er im Zweifel noch eine Ratte hinten dran.


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

und einen Stefan  das wird entspannend


----------



## ratte (18. August 2009)

Naja, er schreit ja zur Zeit danach, dass er dringend was für die Ausdauer tun muss. Jetzt wird es eben Kraftausdauer.


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

perfekt, was der Lift nicht schafft erledigt dann der Hopi


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

so jetzt wieder auf den Balkon zum Schoppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> perfekt, was der Lift nicht schafft erledigt dann der Hopi



ihr wisst aber schon das ich euch den Berg mit runter ziehe


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Das kann ich schon alleine


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

So kinners, wir gehen mal bubu machen 



N8


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Schöne Träume


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Haben die nichts besseres zu tun 

http://tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/sta...1Jaehrigem-misslang-die-Flucht/story/28303391


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2009)

nächtle ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich mach mich mal in die Heia


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Dito


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2009)

zum schluss:
mein vorschriftsmässig geparkter bigbikecarrier wurde heute auf anweisung der stadtverkehrsgestapo verschleppt. 
die anwälte sind eingeschaltet... leider muss ich das lösegeld beim bergungskostenwucherer auslegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2009)

und? wo bleiben die beileidsbekundungen?


----------



## Maggo (18. August 2009)

hier. tust mir leid und frankfur ist die größte sche i sse der welt, das soll nach hause gehn.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2009)

du hast recht- ich mach mir jetzt auch nen redbull/wodka.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. August 2009)

Tja so ist das in F. halt. Ist mir in OF noch nie passiert......


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2009)

sag mir lieber wie wir die drei hobel, die zwölf laufradsätze, den viereckigen hockeykeeper und den für sein gewicht zu kleinen offenbacher nebst meiner vielseitigkeit in deinen sportkombi bekommen sollen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. August 2009)

Ganz einfach!

Heckklappe des Sportkombi's öffnen
drei hobel
die zwölf laufradsätze
den viereckigen hockeykeeper
den zu kleinen offenbacher
dich
rein in den Kombi Klappe zu fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Raubrittertum in Germanies Grossstädten


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> zum schluss:
> mein vorschriftsmässig geparkter bigbikecarrier wurde heute auf anweisung der stadtverkehrsgestapo verschleppt.
> die anwälte sind eingeschaltet... leider muss ich das lösegeld beim bergungskostenwucherer auslegen.



hattest du ein "of" im kennzeichen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

hab heut "kick off" von einem "spin off"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> und? wo bleiben die beileidsbekundungen?



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid 

... aber in den südlich des Mains gelegenen Slums ist das Leben eben rau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab heut "kick off" von einem "spin off"



Na dann halt Dich mal gut fest, damit Du bei soviel Schwung und Effet nicht wegfliegst 

Spass Beiseite: Hört sich nach massiven Umstrukturierungen an.


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Spass Beiseite: Hört sich nach massiven Umstrukturierungen an.



eigentlich geht´s mal wieder ums sparen. am ende stehen dann möglicherweise auch umstrukturierungen.
da kann man nur noch :kotz:


----------



## bone peeler (19. August 2009)

Guten Morgen.... oder eher Mahlzait an die liebe Gemeinde...

Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden damit mich niemand vermisst 

Ich habe wie angekündigt am Freitag das Zittauer Gebirge erobert, genau an der Stelle wo am Wochenende auch der XTERRA-TRIATHLON stattfand...

Einfach wars nicht und der Lauschegipfel ist m.E. auch nicht mit dem Bike zu schaffen... jedenfalls nicht auf der Deutschen Seite wo ich hoch bin... aber wer sein Bike liebt... der schiebt, gell? Ansonsten waren es ca. 120km bergige Kilometer bei herrlichem Sonnenschein. Am Samstag gabs dann gleich ein Volleyballturnier und daher war ich bis heut erst einmal ziemlich platt... 

Bilder vom Ausflug gibts in meinem Album...!

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Welcome back 


Dickes _*Bäuerchen*_

Heute gab's:

2 sehr leckere Medaillons von der Rinderhüfte mit Speck-Pfifferlingen, hausgemachten Nudeln und Thymianschmand 
2 Beilagensalate
und Preiselbeerquark als Dessert

Sehr, sehr lecker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Der arme Gaul  

http://tt.com/tt/home/story.csp?cid=12439613&sid=57&fid=21&CSPCHD=00100203000049xmnba5000000s8qvNSSSeheSUUqWGSTElA--

... der taugt höchstens und zum Sauerbraten 

... und der Typ fährt weiter, als sei nichts gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. August 2009)

360er backflip tailwhip  



ja Sport ist Mord


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

... möge er in Frieden in der Marinade ruhen


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2009)

würdest Du etwas essen was auf der Strasse lag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Der Gaul hat doch nicht auf der Strasse gelegen, das sieht man doch eindeutig auf dem Video...

... auf die Strasse ist er noch selbst gelaufen und verlassen hat er sie dann fliegender Weise


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... auf die Strasse ist er noch selbst gelaufen und verlassen hat er sie dann fliegender Weise



aber er ist nicht auf dem Teller gelandet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

zumindest nicht direkt, er muss ja auch erst noch zum Metzger und dann in die Marinade


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2009)

ach schnick schnack  er wäre nie ein guter Braten geworden! Aber die Crankworks hätte er damit gewonnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

... sach das nicht, so ein anständiger Pferdesauerbraten ist was Feines

Apropos: Mein Kollege Stefan hat mal seiner Nichte, die Pferdenärrin ist, einen Pferdesauerbraten als Rindfleisch untergeschoben und sie fand ihn sehr leicker


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

das ist echt mies ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

... aber trotzdem lecker.


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist echt mies ...



Nur wenn er sie aufgeklärt hat was es war


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

ich kann mich noch sehr gut an den abend erinnern, an dem ich zwei wendys, die mir die persönliche diskrepanz zwischen fluchttiercharakter und " ich will auf dem behaarten rücken sitzen" erklären wollten, in die nachkriegskochbücher meiner urgrossmutter einzuweihen versucht habe.
fohlenrouladen sind meinererachtens auch in freidenszeiten, eines der kulinarischen highlights!!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

herr fürscht, er wird mir immer sympathischer. wolle gaultiergrillparty?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... sach das nicht, so ein anständiger Pferdesauerbraten ist was Feines
> 
> Apropos: Mein Kollege Stefan hat mal seiner Nichte, die Pferdenärrin ist, einen Pferdesauerbraten als Rindfleisch untergeschoben und sie fand ihn sehr leicker



  der sagg!


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

in der kleinmarkthalle gabs doch auch mal nen hottehühkleinschneider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

... Wenn man reinkommt gleich rechts, Kollesche Stefan meinte aber, dass er da letztens in der Auslage kein Pferdefleisch mehr gesehen hätte...

... vllt. gibt es in FFM nicht mehr genug Polen und Franzosen


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2009)

Leckeres Pferdefilet vom Grill ist sehr sehr lecker und noch gesund dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nur wenn er sie aufgeklärt hat was es war



Hat er nie getan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> herr fürscht, er wird mir immer sympathischer. wolle gaultiergrillparty?



Können wir gerne mal ins Auge fassen


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2009)

Im süden gibt es dies noch öfters, oder bei meinem Kleinmetzger auf Bestellung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ..." ich will auf dem behaarten rücken sitzen"...



Um sich auf 'nen behaarten Rücken zu setzen, braucht man als Wendy aber nicht unbedingt ein Pferd zu besteigen...

... bei Pferd muss ich immer an die Videoabende in meiner Jugend kurz nach der Markteinführung des Videorekorders in der BRD denken...

... ich sach' nur "Caligula"


----------



## wondermike (19. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um sich auf 'nen behaarten Rücken zu setzen, braucht man als Wendy aber nicht unbedingt ein Pferd zu besteigen...



Erzähl' uns mehr von Wendy und dem behaarten Rücken. Wir verratens's auch nicht der A.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Das mit den Wendys war der Dschugga, nicht ich 

... und ich hab' doch auch gar keinen behaarten Rücken  

... und vor A. habe ich schon gar keine Geheimnisse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

So, ob der milden Temperaturen werde ich mich dann gleich mal eine Runde biken und mich mit dem Kollegen Nobbi in den Hochtaunus begeben


----------



## ratte (19. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Wenn man reinkommt gleich rechts, Kollesche Stefan meinte aber, dass er da letztens in der Auslage kein Pferdefleisch mehr gesehen hätte...


Hab da auch noch keins gesehen. Und eine andere Quelle im Frankfurter Raum konnte mir auch noch keiner nennen. 

A pro pos,
mir knurrt der Magen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2009)

Ich kann euch ja welches am Freitag servieren


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

was haben euch denn die armen viecher getan


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> was haben euch denn die armen viecher getan



nix, warum?


----------



## ratte (19. August 2009)

Kühe, Schweine, Gefieder etc. haben uns auch nichts getan und trotzdem landen die auf dem Teller. Anderswo sind's Hund, Katze , Maus, Insekten...


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Kühe, Schweine, Gefieder etc. haben uns auch nichts getan und trotzdem landen die auf dem Teller. Anderswo sind's Hund, Katze , Maus, Insekten...



... oder ratten


----------



## ratte (19. August 2009)

...im Zweifel auch die. 
Aber ich lass mich nur von einem vernaschen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> was haben euch denn die armen viecher getan



nix, aber sie schmecken halt gut


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

können wir uns jetzt mal um die wirklich wichtigen dinge im leben kümmern ?


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

wie wars im taunus ?


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

ich schone mich für sonntag ...


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

11


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Sehr schön


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

countdown ...

10


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

na endlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

da sind mir noch zuviel in deckung ... feiges pack ! pah !


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

endspurt


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

ich hab zeit ...


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

so langsam wirds knapp ...


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

wenn jetzt 3 aus der deckung kommen, ist der ofen aus ...


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

ich sach nix mehr ...


----------



## wppp (19. August 2009)

go, fux !


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

bingo


----------



## ratte (19. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kann euch ja welches am Freitag servieren


Danke für das Angebot, aber Hopi kneift. 
Mal abgesehen davon, wissen wir auch noch nicht, wann wir überhaupt los kommen, geschweige denn eintrudeln.

Ach so,
Glückwunsch Fux.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Glückwunsch Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Ach und den Wondermike haben Nobbi und ich noch in der Nähe des Windecks getroffen


----------



## wondermike (19. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach und den Wondermike haben Nobbi und ich noch in der Nähe des Windecks getroffen



Tja, so kann's gehen, wenn man nicht aufpasst..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2009)

gn8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. August 2009)

Grüßen an alle Plauscher von hier!


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Grüßen an alle Plauscher von hier!



grüße zurück und einen schönen urlaub !

sieht toll aus, besonders die tierwelt dürfte den aktuellen plauschergeschmack treffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Elch ist auch lecker


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2009)

MoinMoin 


ahhh lecker Grillgut


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2009)

lebt eigentlich die kuh in deinem avatar noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Grüßen an alle Plauscher von hier!



moin,
viel Spaß  und versucht keinen Elchtest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> lebt eigentlich die kuh in deinem avatar noch ?



 Kuh?


----------



## bone peeler (20. August 2009)

morsche... so.... entweder heute oder morgen früh gehts zurück ins hessische... Urlaub vorbei! *heul*


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2009)

wo sind die Bilder 

DIE Kuh lebt noch, sonst müsste ich mir ja einen neuen Avatar suchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich plane wirklich mal ein Exotic Plauscher Barbecue mit Elch, Pferd & Co.


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2009)

Aber bitte nichts was auf mehr als 4 Beinen läuft oder weniger als einem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

Heute Abend müssen wir mal etwas schrauben


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber bitte nichts was auf mehr als 4 Beinen läuft oder weniger als einem



ach unfug..so ne schlang ist bestimmt auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2009)

Neee du lass mal lieber  

BTW Wann schenkst du mir denn deinen Macker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ach unfug..so ne schlang ist bestimmt auch nicht zu verachten



Schönes festes Fleisch


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neee du lass mal lieber
> 
> BTW Wann schenkst du mir denn deinen Macker



schenken????????   du bist doch der bänker..ich bin nur ne arme haut


durfte gestern für marlon die buskarte kaufen ...500 doppelmark fürs jahr...das rieselt nur so duch die hände


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

ach so ein Espresso belebt Körper und Geist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Ein doppelter belebt Körper und Geist noch mehr...

... Mal kurz nachzählen: Heute waren es bisher zwei doppelte und drei einfache Espressi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> BTW Wann schenkst du mir denn deinen Macker





Lucafabian schrieb:


> schenken????????   du bist doch der bänker..ich bin nur ne arme haut



... und dazu noch ein Schweizer Banker  

Was kommt denn nach dem Macker?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

ein macker mit hammerschmidt und auch 160mm....

etwas leichter (AM) damit man ihn gut tragen kann 

dafür dann halt extra was fürn grobes terrain


aber alles erst nachdem die hütte ein neues dach und meine frau ne neue küche hat!


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dafür dann halt extra was fürn grobes terrain



du meinst für groben unfug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> etwas leichter (AM) damit man ihn gut tragen kann



Leichtbau ist IN


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist IN



wasn mit dir auf einmal los


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

nix, was soll denn mit mir los sein? Ein leichtes Rad kann man besser beschleunigen und besser Händeln


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> nix, was soll denn mit mir los sein? Ein leichtes Rad kann man besser beschleunigen und besser Händeln



auch vom roadgap springen?


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

klar, warum sollte das nicht gehen? Ich sagte Leichtbau, das bedeutet natürlich leichte Sachen die für den Einsatzzweck sind. Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das ich das 12 Kilo DH Bike bauen will  12,5 werden es schon werden


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2009)

Ich gebe Macker doch nur gerne sein Gnadenbrot . Er bekommt auch genügend Auslauf, keine Roadgapps, wenig Fluglärm, gesunde Schweizer Bergluft und keine Hundepisse auf dem Reifen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist IN





Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn mit dir auf einmal los



Der hährt doch neuerdings nur noch WABs, da meint er halt ein leichtes Bike zu brauchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Leichtbau ist was für Weicheier und Schwächlinge


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der hährt doch neuerdings nur noch WABs, da meint er halt ein leichtes Bike zu brauchen



so ein weichei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so ein weichei



WABHopi eben


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

das Weichei springt aber immer noch das Roadgap


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> das Weichei springt aber immer noch das Roadgap



... und vernascht ratten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Hopi ist wieder da, Hopi ist wieder, Hopi unser Superheld, der immer auf die Schnauze fällt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und vernascht ratten



Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der hährt doch neuerdings nur noch WABs, da meint er halt ein leichtes Bike zu brauchen



wahrscheinlich muss er sein durch müssiggang, rekonvaleszenz und ehe verursachten körpergewichtszugang kompensieren.

ich weiss kaum noch wie hopi vorher aussah, geschweigedenn bin ich über das aktuelle erscheinungsbild informiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

... bevor er ernsthaft an das Thema Leichtbau rangeht, gibt es noch kostengünstige anderweitige Möglichkeiten, um das Gesamtsystemgewicht zu reduzieren


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich weiss kaum noch wie hopi vorher aussah, geschweigedenn bin ich über das aktuelle erscheinungsbild informiert...



ich kann mir noch selbst die Schuhe binden! Gerade so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

... und wie ist es beim Pinkeln?


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

ach so, Herr Fürst, ich werde ihre Filmaufzeichnung noch in die Schweizer Gefilde mitnehmen.  Dann können auch sie, die daheim gebliebenen sich an der Landschaft erfreuen


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. August 2009)

nachdem ich anfang feb. das rauchen aufgegeben hab, kann ich meinen profilanblick kaum ertragen.

schuhe binden klappt noch ganz gut...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach so, Herr Fürst, ich werde ihre Filmaufzeichnung noch in die Schweizer Gefilde mitnehmen.  Dann können auch sie, die daheim gebliebenen sich an der Landschaft erfreuen



Meine Filmaufzeichnungen bitte nicht mit in die Schweiz mitnehmen - Und wie zum Teufel ist der Hopi eigentlich an meine privaten Filmachen gekommen  

... mein mobiles Fahrradfilmaufzeichnungsgerät darf er aber gerne mitnehmen


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2009)

Also ich denke ernsthaft über ein Leichtbike nach, jetzt wo mein Körpertuning nahzu ausgeschöpft ist 


PS: Wetter bleibt gut http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/wetter.html


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

Super  ich muss dann noch mal zu Hibike Ersatz für den Bleireifen holen


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> das Weichei springt aber immer noch das Roadgap


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



roadgap, roadgap, roadgap...
eigentlich hat uns ja die ratte drübergescheucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

dieses Jahr war ich schneller


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2009)

JaJa as macht sie gerne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> dieses Jahr war ich schneller



... nachweislich zumindest mit dem frühzeitigen Beenden der Saison


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

ach quatsch, ich habe meine Saison nur nach hinten gelegt, weil dann die Strecken leerer sind


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2009)

und weicher durch den ganzen Schlamm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Blub macht der Hopi


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. August 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

N'abend Iggi 

Was macht denn die Ausbildung zum Rentenbeitragszahler?


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Iggi
> 
> Was macht denn die Ausbildung zum Rentenbeitragszahler?



läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. August 2009)

gut so ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Y E A H ! ! !  - Die Rente ist wieder sicher!


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. August 2009)

ja eh- standard


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja eh- standar*t*



aber nicht mit solchen rechtschreibfehlern


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber nicht mit solchen rechtschreibfehlern



huppala....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber nicht mit solchen rechtschreibfehlern



Leider heutzutage nahezu Standard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. August 2009)

iemer disse jukentlischen


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2009)

Schreiben ist tartar geh schaffe damit die Rente sicher ist  zumindest meine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Du bist eh raus, weil Du in der Schweiz bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Bash XT (20. August 2009)

hat hier jmnd erfahrung mit langfristigen verletzungen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2009)

ebenfalls eine gute Nacht, muss morgen wieder was für MEINE Rente tun


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du bist eh raus, weil Du in der Schweiz bist



genau 



Bash XT schrieb:


> hat hier jmnd erfahrung mit langfristigen verletzungen?



frag mal den hopi ... oder spring einfach gleich doubles

gn8


----------



## Bash XT (20. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



versteh ich nicht


----------



## ratte (20. August 2009)

Erklärung:
Hopi hat sich an einem Double beim anschließenden Einschlag die Lichter ausgeschossen. Im Krankenhaus wurde ein alter Kahnbeinbruch fest gestellt. Folge: OP + 12 Wochen Gips + ??? bis Handgelenk wieder voll  beweglich.


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

um was geht es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bash XT (20. August 2009)

anriss der patella sehne 
ziemlich tiefes loch im knie 
entfernter schleimbeutel 
4monate kein bike

aber hauptsächlich such ich nach tipps wie ich mich am besten in form halte wärend der bike pause nd evtl tips zum muskelaufbau!


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. August 2009)

klar können wir helfen! 
hier in diesem fred sind nur feldschere, chirurgen, physiotherapeuten, orthopäden und sonstige nützliche handaufleger unterwegs. uns sind keine kriegsverletzungen fremd.
immer her mit deiner krankengeschichte...


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du bist eh raus, weil Du in der Schweiz bist



moment  einige Jahre durfte ich schonin Germanien arbeiten


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2009)

moin

hab heut das 4 rädrige vorgezogen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

Na Ihr guten Morschen - Alles fit? 

Ich werde heute ob der Wetterlage wohl auch die vierrädrige Karosse favorisieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

@WM, Mzaskar, Crazy: Den Ort sollten wir uns im September im Luberon auch mal anschauen


----------



## wondermike (21. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @WM, Mzaskar, Crazy: Den Ort sollten wir uns im September im Luberon auch mal anschauen



Hmpf. Wenn ich ein Reichenghetto sehen will, muss ich ja nur nach Königstein fahren...


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2009)

Was Lacoste die Welt, Geld spielt keine Rolex 



obwohl, vielleicht hat es dort ja reiche, hübsche und unverheiratete Töchter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hmpf. Wenn ich ein Reichenghetto sehen will, muss ich ja nur nach Königstein fahren...



Tsetsetse Herr Wondermike, warum immer gleich so voreingenommen - Etwas offener und liberaler bitte 

An Lacoste kommen wir auf einer der Touren im Luberon vorbei. Es liegt ganz in der Nähe von Roussillon. Aus irgendeinem Grund haben A. und ich uns dieses Örtchen noch nicht angeschaut. Das werden wir in diesem Jahr dann wohl mal nachholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tsetsetse Herr Wondermike, warum immer gleich so voreingenommen - Etwas offener und liberaler bitte



Liberal? Ich? Ich glaub' es geht los!


----------



## wondermike (21. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> obwohl, vielleicht hat es dort ja reiche, hübsche und unverheiratete Töchter



Klar. Und alle warten Sie nur auf Dich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

So, gleich muss der Fürst sich wieder mit einer der wichtigsten Fragen des Tages beschäftigen: Was nimmt er beim Mittagsmahle zu sich


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich bleibe meiner Radmarke treu 

http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?archiv=2009_products&id=5165

sollte ich nächstes Jahr in die Versuchung kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

So nach einem leckeren Mittagsmahl und einem kurzen Abstecher in die Muckibude zwecks Stählung der oberen Hälfte des fürstlichen Astralkörpers geht es jetzt in den Endspurt


----------



## Karlina (21. August 2009)

Ihr würdet nicht das Dorf kaufen, sondern nur alle Single Trails drumherum, right? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

Das Luberon ist insgesamt ein herrliches Bike-Revier, da gibt es so viele Single Trails, dafür würde die Knete kaum reichen


----------



## wondermike (21. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Luberon ist insgesamt ein herrliches Bike-Revier, da gibt es so viele Single Trails, dafür würde die Knete kaum reichen



Außerdem darf man da bis jetzt noch ganz für Umme fahrn'. 

Apropos: morgen soll  es wettermäßig ja besser aussehen. Da wäre doch mal wieder eine gemeinsame Leibesertüchtigung angezeigt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. August 2009)

moin


----------



## Hopi (21. August 2009)

Wir rollen 

So nun schalte mal das Gebläse an, das wir einen schönen Sonnenuntergang sehen können


----------



## bone peeler (21. August 2009)

morsche... so, bin zurück aus´m urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Apropos: morgen soll  es wettermäßig ja besser aussehen. Da wäre doch mal wieder eine gemeinsame Leibesertüchtigung angezeigt.



Muss ich noch mit A. besprechen, wenn dann aber ab fbh, da mein Filius morgen noch seinen Geburtstag feiert und noch Einiges vorzubereiten ist


----------



## Cynthia (21. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir rollen
> 
> So nun schalte mal das Gebläse an, das wir einen schönen Sonnenuntergang sehen können




 Grüßt mir die Schweiz!


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2009)

Hoffentlich gehen sie nicht verloren


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2009)

Es gibt nichts besseres als ein kühles Stöffche aus dem Bembel ins Glas und draußen geniesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts besseres als ein kühles Stöffche aus dem Bembel ins Glas und draußen geniesen



_*Hicks*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts besseres als ein kühles Stöffche aus dem Bembel ins Glas und draußen geniesen



und das in der schweiz


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2009)

Gastgeschenke vom letzten We in einem Kanister  lecker  keinen Massenprodukt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Muss ich noch mit A. besprechen, wenn dann aber ab fbh, da mein Filius morgen noch seinen Geburtstag feiert und noch Einiges vorzubereiten ist



Bin am überlegen  hab noch nix weiter vor (soweit ich weiß  )


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2009)

gude ... n8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

Wann/wie morgen biken steht noch nicht genau fest, A. muss Morgen noch ein paar Sachen erledigen und wir haben keinen zu grossen Slot für eine Radtour.

Wir melden uns Morgen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2009)

morsche

heute heißt es ausflattern. aber erst mal steht noch strom legen auf dem programm ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Lange gepennt


----------



## bone peeler (22. August 2009)

morsche...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!



wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Lange gepennt



und, wird gefahren? Wenn ja, tendenziell wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2009)

Unter Einbeziehung aller heute anstehenden Aktivitäten, wird A. und mir das heute zu hektisch.

Morgen würden wir aber ab ca. 10:30 Uhr fbh für eine Tour zur Verfügung stehen. Ich müsste aber dann so um 14:30 Uhr zurück sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2009)

Ich glaube für morgen ist bei uns was großes ,evtl. sogar was ganz frühes geplant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2009)

Weihst Du uns ein?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2009)

noch ist es nur eine eventualität die in Betracht gezogen wurde  Sonnenaufgang auf dem Alden, danach dann über Feldberg, Zacken, Eichkopf, Atzelberg heim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2009)

Sorry, aber (wie immer) zu früh für A. und mich


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2009)

ach jo.. kommt mit.. das lohnt sich!!!
und MAL kann man das machen 
Sonne geht um 6:27 auf... das heißt ich fahr hier um halb 5 weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2009)

Sicherlich ist das 'ne tolle Sache, aber wir kriegen auch so Spass 

... unter der Woche wäre ich für sowas eher zu haben, als am w/e 

Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls einen tollen Sonnenaufgang auf dem Alden


----------



## Alberto68 (22. August 2009)

Moin Ihr Bube,

Sonntags so früh aufzustehen  euch haben Sie doch mit dem Hammer geföhnt...

Fährt einer zu einer normalen Uhrzeit ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2009)

A. und ich wollen wahrscheinlich so gegen 10:30 Uhr eine Runde drehen, wenn die Folgen der Party unseres Filius bis dahin beseitigt sind


----------



## wondermike (22. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ich wollen wahrscheinlich so gegen 10:30 Uhr eine Runde drehen, wenn die Folgen der Party unseres Filius bis dahin beseitigt sind



Hmpf. So 'ne richtig normale Zeit ist das aber auch nicht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2009)

guten Abend und gute Nacht, nochmal alle Akkus checken und dann ab in die Kiste, gleich gehts wieder raus


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ich wollen wahrscheinlich so gegen 10:30 Uhr eine Runde drehen, wenn die Folgen der Party unseres Filius bis dahin beseitigt sind



never!!!! 
 wenn du pech hast kannste morgen und die nächste woche erstmal renovieren, wenn da die richtigen dabei sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2009)

... keine Sorge: Spielt sich alles draussen ab


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hmpf. So 'ne richtig normale Zeit ist das aber auch nicht...



auf mike
kommst morgen früh zu uns nach lenzhahn
abfahrt ist um 4:20uhr am spielplatz


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... keine Sorge: Spielt sich alles draussen ab



das is auch gut so....  glaubs mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2009)

Ich hab' das Geschehen verfolgt, ist echt harmlos gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hmpf. So 'ne richtig normale Zeit ist das aber auch nicht...



Unter normalen Bedigungen bedeutet 10:30 Uhr für A. und mich schon immer jede Menge unnötigen Leerlauf - Ist also schon eine Hommage an die Langschläfer 

Steht aber auch wie gesagt noch nicht 100%-ig fest, ob es morgen bei uns klappt


----------



## wondermike (22. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> auf mike
> kommst morgen früh zu uns nach lenzhahn
> abfahrt ist um 4:20uhr am spielplatz



Aber sonst ist alles klar bei Dir? 

Man kann ja alles übertreiben. 

Trotzdem natürlich viel Spaß.


----------



## wondermike (22. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Steht aber auch wie gesagt noch nicht 100%-ig fest, ob es morgen bei uns klappt



Macht ja nix. Irgendwann schaffen wir's schon mal wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2009)

Yepp - Spätestens im September im Luberon   

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2009)

guten Morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2009)

uuuund Abfahrt


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2009)

und wo bitte bleibt jetzt das sonnenaufgangsfoto 

in der heutigen zeit erwarte ich live-berichte von solch krassen aktionen 

moin zusammen. mich zieht es gleich zum rossert rüber. mal gugge, was geht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2009)

... A. und ich sind dann doch noch eine Runde im Taunus gefahren und haben überraschenderweise am Fuxi noch die beiden unentwegten AltkönigbezweingerIggi und Crazy getroffen  

Ich habe allerdings leider schon wieder neue Trail-Sperrungen entdecken müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. August 2009)

so
jetzt erstmal guten morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2009)

einen wunderschönen guten Tag  war seeehr geil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten Tag  war seeehr geil



und hier ein "paar" Bilder dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2009)

Guten Abend 

@Crazy: Schöne Bilder - Im Luberon wird' auch tolle Spots geben


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2009)

gestern Tessin + heute Graubünden = 2 Tage Trails und Sonnenschein 

Bedeuted: müde Armen, Hinterradbremse durchgenudelt, fette Beule im Unterrohr, ein defekter Schlauch und viel Spass  sonst alles im Lack 

schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Cynthia (23. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Ich habe allerdings leider schon wieder neue Trail-Sperrungen entdecken müssen



 Wo denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> @Crazy: Schöne Bilder - Im Luberon wird' auch tolle Spots geben



Danke  und das hoffe ich doch mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wo denn?



Der oben gelegene Einstieg in die Sektion des Reichenbach-Trails mit der eingefassten Quelle (vor dem Tillmannsweg) war vor kurzem noch frei und ist jetzt zugeräumt


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gestern Tessin + heute Graubünden = 2 Tage Trails und Sonnenschein
> 
> Bedeuted: müde Armen, Hinterradbremse durchgenudelt,* fette Beule im Unterrohr,* ein defekter Schlauch und viel Spass  sonst alles im Lack



klingt nach ner guten tour...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> klingt nach ner *guten *tour...



Eher nach 'ner fetten Tour  

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2009)

Bilder oder so komme dann mal irgendwann in diesem Poesiealbum 

jetzetle gehe ich mal ins Bettchen


----------



## wondermike (23. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der oben gelegene Einstieg in die Sektion des Reichenbach-Trails mit der eingefassten Quelle (vor dem Tillmannsweg) war vor kurzem noch frei und ist jetzt zugeräumt



Da bin ich heute auch vorbeigekommen und habe es auch gesehen. 

Wenigstens die drei oberen Sektionen vom Trail sind noch frei. Das sind ja eigentlich auch die interessanteren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. August 2009)

moin moin
und ab auf die arbeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2009)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

Moin ihr Frühaufsteher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

... und schon in FFM


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenigstens die drei oberen Sektionen vom Trail sind noch frei. Das sind ja eigentlich auch die interessanteren.



Die oberen drei Sektionen sind fahrtechnisch sicherlich anspruchsvoller, aber
a) finde ich jede Trail-Sperrung grundsäzlich ärgerlich
b) war der Abschnitt für mich rein landschaftlich eines der schönsten Plätzchen im Taunus
c) handelt es sich um einen interessanten Uphill


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

Moin Kinners,
oder besser gesagt Grüzzzzzzziiiii ,  im A.... aber glücklich!


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

gut angekommen


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

ja, aber war extrem hart! Ich kam auf den glorreichen Gedanken über Begrenz zu fahren, da ich noch nie am Bodensee war.
Der Plan war eigentlich kurz da hin, einen Espresso schlürfen, Sonnenuntergang an schauen, weiter fahren.

Am Ende sah es so aus das wir 1 Stunde bis zum See brauchten weil die ganzen blöden Deutschen dort durch wollten und bei den meisten nur um die 2 Euro zu sparen.  

Aber noch mal ganz großen Dank für das geile WE


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

das stimmt, da stand ich früher auch immer drin, damals jedoch um die 7:50 EUR zu sparen. Seit den 2 Euro tue ich mir das nicht mehr an 

Ich kann mich nur bedanken, hat Spass gemacht mit euch unterwegs zu sein 

Gruss an Sabine 

PS: fhre jetzt zum 2tenmal auf die Arbeit, da ich meine Schlüssel vergessen habe und nicht an meine Sachen zum wechsen kamm 

Aber was solls, Wetter ist schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: fhre jetzt zum 2tenmal auf die Arbeit, da ich meine Schlüssel vergessen habe und nicht an meine Sachen zum wechseln kam



Hättest doch einfach in den Bike-Klamotten bleiben können


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

Dann bekommen meine Kollegen nasse Füsse


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

die 3 von der Raststelle  oder Flux waren da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Ein Freund, ein guter Freund...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> die 3 von der Raststelle  oder Flux waren da



wieso ist denn die bank so durchgebogen


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

ist doch ganz klar  Sabine ist so schwer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso ist den die bank so durchgebogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Zum Thema Exotic Barbecue:

http://www.pferd-lamm-ziege.de/pferdemetzgerei.htm


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso ist den die bank so durchgebogen


 
Bei der Menge an Höhenmeter in den Beine zieht das schon mal nach unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

und wie war das Steak gestern


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

lecker und gross  leider nur ein Rinder T-Bone steak 

genau das richtige nach durchgebremsten Scheibenbremsen  

Ich werde jetzt mal die "the One" testen, kann günstig zu einer kommen. DIe Hope V2 mit "vented Disk2 ist mir mit 1000 CHF im ganzen zu teuer  
Mein Rahmen ist im Hinterbau auch nicht für 200er Scheiben zu gelassen. Daher hoffe ich, dass die The One das Problem löst 

Wenn nicht kann ich sie wieder "zurückgeben" 

Hopepreise in der Schweiz:

2 x Disk: 358 CHF
Vorderrad: 319 CHF
Hinterrad: 319 CHF

Summe: 996 CHF


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

stimmt, 1000 ist etwas viel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

... bei Gocycle kostet die V2 mit der Vented Disc 250 Euronen pro Bremse

Hope rulez!!!


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

so noch etwas vom WE


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bei Gocycle kostet die V2 mit der Vented Disc 250 Euronen pro Bremse
> 
> Hope rulez!!!



sind dann immer noch 750 CHF 

Die Formula bekomme ich wenn ich sie nehme für die Hälfte


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> so noch etwas vom WE
> 
> [cooler Typ]
> 
> [flying Doc]



Mein Rad sieht so klein aus  Ich brauche doch dann mall was fetteres


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> so noch etwas vom WE



Beim nächsten Mal sind wir mit von der Partie


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

ich geh mal putzen und reparieren und meine Delle begutachten 

bis später


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich geh mal putzen und reparieren und meine Delle begutachten
> 
> bis später



vergiss den foto nicht mit zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal sind wir mit von der Partie



das wäre doch mal eine coole Sache  aber keine schmalen Wege mehr (an steilen Bergwänden)  das ist viel zu gefährlich.


----------



## ratte (24. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber keine schmalen Wege mehr (an steilen Bergwänden)  das ist viel zu gefährlich.


Genau. Beim nächsten Mal sucht sich Hopi nachher noch die Stelle ohne Sträucher aus, um den Satz über die Kante zu proben. 

Ratten sind auch nicht sonderlich hochgebirgstauglich.


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

Beule im Unterrohr 











mal im Auge behalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Sieht nicht nur nach 'ner Beule, sondern sogar nach 'nem Riss aus 

Wie ist das denn eigentlich passiert? 

BAP: Verdamp lang her !!!


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

Habe ich auch gerade gedact, aber es ist wohl er etwas Schattenwurf 

Fetter Stein gegen das Unterrohr gescheppert, hat bis in die Fingerspitzen vibriert 
zum Glück nicht gegen das Schienbein 

Aber ich werden den Rahmen dort mal im Auge behalten müssen. Gerade keine Lust einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

ohne den Dreck sieht es echt schlimm aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Im oberen Teil sieht das nicht nach Schattenwurf, sondern leider wirklich nach Riss aus 

Schon mal daran gedacht, Dir 'nen Schweisser zu suchen, der Alu kann


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber ich werden den Rahmen dort mal im Auge behalten müssen. Gerade keine Lust einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen



Haben wir uns nicht über das Nomad unterhalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

U2: Sunday, Bloody Sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (24. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Beule im Unterrohr
> 
> ...
> 
> mal im Auge behalten



Weia. Sieht ja böse aus. Das würde ich mal checken lassen. Was hast Du dann da gemacht? Sieht nach einem schönen Aufsetzer aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> was hast du dann da gemacht? Sieht nach einem schönen aufsetzer aus.



...



mzaskar schrieb:


> fetter stein gegen das unterrohr gescheppert, hat bis in die fingerspitzen vibriert



...



wahltho schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht, dir 'nen schweisser zu suchen, der alu kann


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

Stein gegen das Unterrohr ... ich gehe nochmal schauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

... nimm' mal eine Stecknadel mit und zieh' die mal mit der Spitze durch die verdächtige Stelle und/oder mach mit dem Makro eine noch genauere Detailaufnahme


----------



## wondermike (24. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> BAP: Verdamp lang her !!!





wahltho schrieb:


> U2: Sunday, Bloody Sunday



Am Samstag bin ich an einem Friedhof vorbeigefahren. Da hat es schon wieder ganz schön geraschelt, als sich die Würmer die Lätzchen umgebunden haben. Warum ich da wohl gerade jetzt denken muss?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Moby: Extreme Ways


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

ich denke mal es ist kein Riss .... Aluschweissen und dann wieder auslagern weiss nicht ob das dort etwas bringt ..... 

es sieht mehr nach Resten von der Eloxierung aus ... konnte keine Kante feststellen beim rarüberkratzen.... aber ich werde es in ein paar Tagen nochmals fotographieren. Ich denke dann kann man es gut vergleichen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Beethoven: Symphonie #7, 2. Satz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich denke mal es ist kein Riss ...



 Ich hoffe für Dich mit


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

ich sage nur 1.740,-


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Ich sach' nur: Nicolai  

... oder aber vllt. auch Katz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Apropos Beethovens 7., 2. Satz: Wer von den hier Anwesenden kennt denn noch [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbGVIdA3dx0"]YouTube - Trailer for Zardoz (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

Ich sage nur Fürst der Steppe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Papalafax: Amis können schon keine Autos bauen, dann schon recht keine Bikes - So ein Ami-Schei$$endreck kommt keinem anständigen europäischen Biker in den Keller  

Apropos: Gebt mal bei Google "Papalafax" oder "Paperlafax" ein und schaut, was als einziger Treffer kommt


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich sage nur 1.740,-



ehm was ist das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

... wahrscheinlich der Europreis für so 'nen Wüstendingsbumsamischei$$endreckrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

... und im Übrigen: Der einzige Fürst hier bin ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Kennt Einer von Euch schon diese Dinger: http://www.segrider.de/


----------



## ratte (24. August 2009)

Gibbet schon seit ein paar Jahren.
In Leermoos fuhren ein paar Touris damit rum.
Wird auch schonmal auf Messen oder ähnlichem für die Fußlahmen angeboten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Ich hab' die Dinger zum ersten Mal auf Sylt gesehen


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' die Dinger zum ersten Mal auf Sylt gesehen



ich hab sie schon in kelkheim gesehen 

da haben sind so ein paar neureichen-kids (nur so ein vorurteil von mir) mit rumgedüst und haben einen auf  gemacht.
gibts zum leihen, ist aber (noch) recht teuer. vom kaufpreis mal ganz abgesehen (ich glaube so um die 7000 doppelmark )

aber keine panik. wenn crazy + iggi unsere rente verdienen, düsen wir bestimmt alle damit durch den taunus. gibt nämlich auch ne geländeversion 

gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. August 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Gibbet schon seit ein paar Jahren.
> In Leermoos fuhren ein paar Touris damit rum.
> Wird auch schonmal auf Messen oder ähnlichem für die Fußlahmen angeboten.



im bezug auf euren trip richtung lermoos garmischer ecke hätt ich da ein paar tips gehabt´... oder richtete sich der trip eher auf  schnelle nicht ganz so zackige  trails ?


----------



## Cynthia (24. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Papalafax ...
> 
> Apropos: Gebt mal bei Google "Papalafax" oder "Paperlafax" ein und schaut, was als einziger Treffer kommt




Ich kenne dieses Wort als "papperlapapp".


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2009)

morsche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2009)

Moin, ein neuer Tag beginnt


----------



## Hopi (25. August 2009)

Moin meine kleinen , alle schön geschlafen heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

Moin Mädel 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr schön


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2009)

die 4 rädrige auch ...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2009)

*g u t e n  m o r g e n!*









frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

Schon etwas älter, aber trotzdem für mich immer noch ein Klassiker 



> Dies ist ein realer Funkspruch, der zwischen Spaniern und Amerikanern statt gefunden hat - aufgneommen von der Frequenz des spanischen maritimen notrufs, Canal 106, an der galizischen Küste "Costa De Fisterra" - am 16. Oktober 1997
> 
> Deser Funkspruch hat wirklich stattgefunden und wurde erst im März 2005 von den spanischen Militärbehörden zur Veröffentlichung freigegeben. Alle spanischen Zeitungen haben ihn nun gedruckt und mittlerweile lacht sich ganz Spanien kaputt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hopi (25. August 2009)

ja das fast so gut wie die Technische-Checkliste von der Airline


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon etwas älter, aber trotzdem für mich immer noch ein Klassiker


 
goil


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2009)

yep


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

Ja, ja das ist eine lustige Geschichte; vor allen Dingen ist das offensichtlich mindestens zweimal passiert 



> This is based on an actual radio conversation between a U.S. Navy
> aircraft carrier (U.S.S. Abraham Lincoln) and Canadian authorities
> off the coast of Newfoundland in October, 1995. (The radio
> conversation was released by the Chief of Naval Operations on
> ...


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2009)

komisch, immer die amis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

... tja haben eben nicht nur keine Ahnung vom Auto- und Bike-bauen, die haben auch Nullplan vom Flugzeugträger steuern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

Schon Wieder! 

Fire up the Barbecue!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

So: Auch wieder trocken nach Hause gelangt


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon Wieder!



ich begreife nicht, wie man die pferde übersehen konnte ! ist doch ganz offensichtlich hell genug. die straße ist gut ausgeleuchtet und filmen ist auch unproblematisch und detailreich möglich 

bei uns auf der b8 an der obersten fußgängerbrücke ist auch mal vor ein paar jahren sowas passiert. mitten in der nacht. im stockdunkeln hast du da aber wirklich keine chance mehr, selbst wenn du nur 80 fährst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

... offen gesagt verstehe ich das auch nicht, warum der Typ die Gäule, die ja auch noch die ganze Zeit auf seiner Fahrspur standen, übersehen konnte


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

N'abend Iggi - Alles im Grünen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Iggi - Alles im Grünen?



logo logo... alles logo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2009)

Na dann sage ich mal Goodnight Tonight 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRCgueckAXE"]YouTube - GOODNIGHT TONIGHT - Paul McCartney & Wings - 1979[/ame]


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2009)

good morning ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2009)

Salvete


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2009)

So, die heutige Fahrt zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war wieder sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2009)

Mit dem Nachwuchs hapert es anscheinend etwas Klick!


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2009)

Wer halt BMX>Skateboard>usw. auf dem Computer spielt, wird es im echten Leben selten hinbekommen.


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2009)

Ich habe diese Woche bisher noch nicht dem Velo meine Aufwartung gemacht  War immer im grossen Roten mit Chauffeur unterwegs 

Am Wochenende werde ich meinen angeschossenen Rahmen mal wieder einer Belastungsprobe unterziehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2009)

Gestern kam mir auf dem Heimweg ein Mädel auf einem Einrad entgegen - So ein Einrad könnte mich doch auch nochmal reizen


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2009)

ist doch einfach, Vorderrad raus = Einrad


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern kam mir auf dem Heimweg ein Mädel auf einem Einrad entgegen - So ein *Mädel* könnte mich doch auch nochmal reizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2009)

Nette Mädels (ab 18 Jahre aufwärts) reizen mich immer - das Bedarf wohl keiner Erwähnung


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. August 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2009)

ei gude!



wahltho schrieb:


> Nette Mädels (ab 18 Jahre aufwärts) reizen mich immer - das Bedarf wohl keiner Erwähnung



Mich auch


----------



## CubeAms125 (26. August 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich war leider am Wochenende nicht da und konnte deswegen nicht beim Taunustrails Marathon in Eppstein an den Start gehen.
Da ich selbst aus Eppstein komme und gerne mal eine schöne Hausrunde zum trainiren finden würde habe ich eine große Bitte:

Kann mir jemand, der am Wochenende mitgefahren ist, auch hier aus der Region kommt und die Strecke noch im Kopf hat mal den Weg zeigen?

Ich habe am Montag Abend und eben grade versucht den Weg selbst zu finden. Es sind zwar noch einige Abschnitte mit Flatterband gekennzeichnet, aber ich bekomme den ganzen Weg nicht zusammen.

Es würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand finden würde für eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde.

Viele Grüße,

Vikram


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2009)

Ich persönlich war bei den TT nicht dabei und kenne die Strecke auch nicht, aber vllt. kann der Wissefux Dir weiterhelfen 

Gute Nacht @All


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2009)

der fux könnte, wird aber vermutlich nur morgen abend vor seinem urlaub zeit dazu haben. allerdings ist der fux schon so halb verabredet für ne tour ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2009)

... mit dem wahltho, der aber das Problem hat, dass er noch nicht so richtig sagen kann, wann er morgen aus der Firma rauskommt und sich daher nur grob auf Zuruf verabreden kann


----------



## CubeAms125 (26. August 2009)

Hallo, danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Ist kein Problem, wenn es mit der Tour noch ein wenig dauert. Ich kann auch sicher bis nach deinem Urlaub warten, wenn sich niemand anderes findet.

Sag einfach bescheid, wenn es für dich in Ordnung ist, dann kann man ja einen Tag und eine Zeit ausmachen. Am besten klären wir dann alles über PN.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

endlich mal ein Plauscher mit einem vernünftigen Bike 
lass dir nur keine Beule ins Unterrohr machen 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... mit dem wahltho, der aber das Problem hat, dass er noch nicht so richtig sagen kann, wann er morgen aus der Firma rauskommt und sich daher nur grob auf Zuruf verabreden kann



moin

wann ich hier rauskomme, ist relativ sicher. aber es könnte noch a***** nach der a***** auf mich zukommen.
von daher gilt auch das mit dem groben zuruf für mich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

Salve


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2009)

und, wie sieht´s mit der fürstlichen audienz aus ? wäre so ab ca. 17.30 uhr startklar ...


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

der Fürst hüllt sich in Schweigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2009)

Der Fürst hat gerade die Muckibude ob der Stärkung der oberen Partie seines fürstlichen Astralkörpers frequentiert 

Die fürstliche Audienz wird heute aber leider ob diverser Widrig- und Unwägbarkeiten ausfallen müssen 

Der Fux sei aber trotzdem herzlichst in die spätsommerliche Rekreation verabschiedet und mit den besten Wünschen des Fürsten bedacht


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2009)

schade 

dann wäre ich ja frei für die tt-strecke


----------



## CubeAms125 (27. August 2009)

Dafür sieht es bei mir heute abend leider nicht gut aus. Ich sitze noch auf der Arbeit und es ist vor 19 Uhr kein Ende zu sehen......

Ich denke wir werden wohl bis nach deinem Urlaub warten müssen........bzw. bis nach meinem, denn ich bin auch so ab dem 7. September für 14 Tage unterwegs.

Hoffe das klappt nochmal mit der Tour.

Viele Grüße

Edit: Als ich die Strecke versucht habe abzufahren, sind mir diverse Schilder aufgefallen mit der Aufschrift Taunustrails und draunter Nummern wie : R6, R7, oder auch mal A2. Gab es da eine bestimmt Reihenfolge oder sogar eine Kilometerangabe?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2009)

EI gude! 
Heut mal etwas früher Feierabend gemacht und den Heimweg via Bike zurück gelegt  jetzt noch ne Runde Tennis (wird bestimmt lustig falls da jemand ist der mich "spielen" [probieren] sieht  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. August 2009)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Edit: Als ich die Strecke versucht habe abzufahren, sind mir diverse Schilder aufgefallen mit der Aufschrift Taunustrails und draunter Nummern wie : R6, R7, oder auch mal A2. Gab es da eine bestimmt Reihenfolge oder sogar eine Kilometerangabe?



ok.

die schilder mit "r" waren für diverse kontrollpunkte bzw. streckenposten am rossert. zahlen in der reihenfolge des rennverlaufs.
"a"-schlider waren als zuschauer-punkt gedacht. z.b. bei der uphillwertung und den downhills ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2009)

N'Abend Zusammen


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

na Fürst, wie geht es uns denn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2009)

Bestens, bestens 

Der Fürst ist gut gelaunt und würde am Liebsten Kaviar auf die Strasse werfen lassen, auf das sein Volk darauf ausrutsche  

Aber der Fürst ist auch müde vom gar anstrengenden Tagwerk des Regierens und wünscht daher seinen Untertanen und sich erstmal eine angenehme Nachtruhe


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

In Zeiten wie diesen, sollte man kosten Günstiger Sachen nehmen  Streichfett z.B.


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2009)

hab doch gar keine spikes mehr montiert 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (27. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab doch gar keine spikes mehr montiert
> 
> gn8


Na, dann wird es aber so langsam wieder Zeit. Bis zum ersten Frost ist's nicht mehr lang.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. August 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

wau, das ist aber früh


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2009)

Moin Kinners


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. August 2009)

morsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2009)

... na inzwischen doch schon eher Mahlzeit - Der Magen knurrt schon


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2009)

und bald : freizeit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2009)

... das auch schon sehr bald nach der Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (28. August 2009)

meinereiner verspürt noch keinen echten appetit. 
die pizza, die ich mir gegen 0430 eingeworfen habe, schwimmt wohl immernoch in den 4 litern becks, die ich mir im verlaufe des gestrigen abends feiertechnisch zugeführt habe.

bis 1600 werde ich jedoch hoffentlich wieder fahrbereit sein, um dem sodomundgomorra verheißenden muf den allerwertesten zuzudrehen und am slbersattel ruhe und entspannung bei sport u. spiel zu finden.


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2009)

espressssssoooooo am morgen  damit tue ich es mir besorgen


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. August 2009)

kafe. 
ja, vergiftet euch nur mit dieser teufelsdroge.


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2009)

ob Alk nun soviel besser ist stelle ich mal in Frage, von dem Teigfladen mit Analogkäse und Pressfleisch mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. August 2009)

zum nierenspülen finde ich bier bestens geeignet. die pizze wurde mit frischen tomaten der sorte roma, mozzarella (tatsächlicher, aus büffelmilch) und  erntefrischen basilikum belegt.

pressfleisch gabs auf der vorhergegangenen party genug zu sehen und die analogkäseproduktion lief in den entsprechenden hautfalten wohl auch auf hochtouren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> espressssssoooooo am morgen  damit tue ich es mir besorgen



Damit besorg' ich es mir den ganzen lieben, langen Tag  



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> kafe.
> ja, vergiftet euch nur mit dieser teufelsdroge.



Ist ja schliesslich die einzige Droge, die ich mir gönne


----------



## bone peeler (28. August 2009)

mahlzeit.... und endlich wochenende


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. August 2009)

weekend!!

wie schauts? sonntag Kreuznach  ?


----------



## bone peeler (28. August 2009)

wer? ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. August 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> wer? ich?



ich frag nicht speziell einen sondern generell alle, und ja damit mein ich auch dich


----------



## bone peeler (28. August 2009)

ah... ok... falsch verstanden...  also ich....mmmmh.... nö. gehe morgen radeln und sonntag ist für´s frauchen reserviert


----------



## wondermike (28. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> weekend!!
> 
> wie schauts? sonntag Kreuznach  ?



Wäre eine Überlegung wert. Wat sacht denn dat Wetter?


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. August 2009)

leicht bewölkt und 22°C
also IDEAL!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2009)

Ich kann Sonntag leider nicht lange genug für KH - aber Euch viel Spass, falls Ihr fahren solltet


----------



## wondermike (28. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich kann Sonntag leider nicht lange genug für KH - aber Euch viel Spass, falls Ihr fahren solltet



Äh... Und wer macht dann den Guide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2009)

Leute, Ihr werdet den Weg doch inzwischen wohl schon alleine finden


----------



## wondermike (28. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute, Ihr werdet den Weg doch inzwischen wohl schon alleine finden



Also ich nicht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also ich nicht.



alles machbar
hoffentlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2009)

@Iggi: Du machst das schon


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2009)

ei gude!

Freitag - 1800 Feierabend  geilster WE start 

Sonntag ist wohl auch was in Beerfelden  wäre ja auch mal was  ansonsten würde ich den KH Weg zusammenbekommen, vermutlich sogar flüssig


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2009)

Ich muss leider euer fürstliches Begehren im September eine Absage melden  Wichtige Termine bei den Großmuftis der Finanzwelt dulden keinen Aufschub


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2009)

gn8


----------



## wondermike (29. August 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sonntag ist wohl auch was in Beerfelden  wäre ja auch mal was  ansonsten würde ich den KH Weg zusammenbekommen, vermutlich sogar flüssig



Beerfelden wäre natürlich auch eine Idee. Da wollte ich schon lange mal hin. Da könnte ich dann mal die schönen neuen Protektoren ausprobieren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Beerfelden wäre natürlich auch eine Idee. Da wollte ich schon lange mal hin. Da könnte ich dann mal die schönen neuen Protektoren ausprobieren.



Ja eben, ich will da ja auch mal hin, könnte dann auch meine neue Knipse mal so richtig auf Herz und Nieren testen - bzw. meine Fotobegabung versuchen auszubauen was die Action-Knipserei angeht  und evtl. auch mal ein bisschen schauen was das Torque so aushält


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2009)

Morsche  aus dem feinen Süden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich muss leider euer fürstliches Begehren im September eine Absage melden  Wichtige Termine bei den Großmuftis der Finanzwelt dulden keinen Aufschub



Das ist sehr schade 

@Mzsakar: Willst Du noch mal in ZH nachfragen? - Ein DZ im Luberon ist somit noch frei


----------



## bone peeler (29. August 2009)

morsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2009)

@Crazy: Da Du jetzt wohl bei A. und mir im Auto in den Luberon mitfahren wirst, wäre es gut, wenn du vorher nochmal Zeit hättest, damit wir gemeinsam den Fahrraddachgepäckträger für die B-Klasse zusammenstöpseln


----------



## caroka (29. August 2009)

Gruezi,

seit gestern endlich wieder I-Net und seit 2 Wochen wieder eine eigene Wohnung, die Möbel noch in Deutschland. Die Steigungen vor der Haustür gleichen Wänden und ich habe noch das Gefühl Urlaub zu machen. Wenn eine Tour zu anstrengend wird, springt man in den nächsten See. Das hat natürlich zur Folge, dass mann/frau fauler wird. Ist mir aber egal. Aber es kommt noch schlimmer.......ich werde demnächst auch RR fahren  sorry


----------



## ratte (29. August 2009)

Hallo Caro,
der Neid sei mit Dir. 
RR geht aber nun mal gar nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2009)

Hallo Caro, (very) long time, no hear   



ratte schrieb:


> RR geht aber nun mal gar nicht.



Ne RR geht wirklich nicht


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2009)

Hoi Caro, schön von dir zu hören  nn machen wir unsere erste Tour  und überhaupt, Adresse, Telefonnummer 

 Rennrad :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Crazy: Da Du jetzt wohl bei A. und mir im Auto in den Luberon mitfahren wirst, wäre es gut, wenn du vorher nochmal Zeit hättest, damit wir gemeinsam den Fahrraddachgepäckträger für die B-Klasse zusammenstöpseln



Sag einfach wann, dann versuche ich mir Zeit zu nehmen


----------



## caroka (29. August 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Hallo Caro,
> der Neid sei mit Dir.
> RR geht aber nun mal gar nicht.





wahltho schrieb:


> Hallo Caro, (very) long time, no hear
> 
> Ne RR geht wirklich nicht


Auch wenn Ihr mir das RR fahren nicht gönnt, wir haben unweit von mzaskar noch ein Gästezimmer zu vergeben. Ich freue mich über jeden Plauscherbesuch. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Caro, schön von dir zu hören  nn machen wir unsere erste Tour  und überhaupt, Adresse, Telefonnummer
> 
> Rennrad :kotz:


Hab noch keine bleibende Telnr. Adresse kommt per PN.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2009)

Hi Caro, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören! 

Zum RR wurde ja schon alles wesentliche gesagt


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2009)

hi caro !

habs leider nicht mehr geschafft, dich bei den tt einzuholen 
bin meine komplette 2. runde mit krämpfen gefahren und die "berge" nur noch hochgekrochen 

viel spaß in der schweiz und viel glück 

aber warum rr, wo es doch sicher richtige berge hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2009)

Guten Abend meine Untertanen 

Die Feierlichkeiten anlässlich des siebzigsten Geburtstages des Fürsten Senior in der Schenke Lukullus zu Kronberg waren ein ebensolcher Genuss...

... daher jetzt GN8


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2009)

ist ja wie früher : fürsten feiern nur einmal 

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2009)

Der Fürst wird sich wohl heute Morgen mal wieder in den Hochtaunus aufmachen um seine Ländereien zu inspizieren


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst wird sich wohl heute Morgen mal wieder in den Hochtaunus aufmachen um seine Ländereien zu inspizieren



darf ich die auch zu fuß mit hund betreten 

der fürst möge mal endlich klare regeln für biker in seinem fürstentum aufstellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2009)

... tja wenn es nur nach dem Fürsten ginge, hätten Biker selbstverständlich Priorität in seinen Ländereien


----------



## bone peeler (30. August 2009)

morsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2009)

Bin zurück von einer sehr schönen, trailigen Hochtaunusrunde über Öhlmühlweg, nfh, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachtal, Alden, Weisse Mauer, Fuxi, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Eichkopf, Ruppsch 

Ich habe kein einziges Schild mehr gesehen


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe kein einziges Schild mehr gesehen



dafür kann ich berichten, dass der haustrail nach dem ersten stück zugeworfen wurde.
nur eine frage der zeit, bis die umleitung steht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2009)

Wir sind zurück !  <--- unser Gesichtsausdruck seit etwa 11uhr  demnächst gibts Bilder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> dafür kann ich berichten, dass der haustrail nach dem ersten stück zugeworfen wurde.



Da bin ich auch dran vorbeigekommen, sind aber dünne Bäumchen, die da Verwendung gefunden haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... demnächst gibts Bilder.



Na da sind wir aber mal gespannt


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2009)

och Mike, komm doch mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> och Mike, komm doch mit



... ins Luberon


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2009)

ich bin dann mal Wech


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2009)

Ich mach  mich auch bald in die Heia, morgen klingelt um 06:30 Uhr der Wecker


----------



## Hopi (30. August 2009)

n8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2009)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach  mich auch bald in die Heia, morgen klingelt um 06:30 Uhr der Wecker





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin



moment mal ! 3 minuten vor dem wecker, dem armen 

morsche


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2009)

wird demnächst wohl ne plauscharme zeit hier werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> moment mal ! 3 minuten vor dem wecker, dem armen



Tja, die senile Bettflucht halt 



wissefux schrieb:


> wird demnächst wohl ne plauscharme zeit hier werden



 Wieso? Willst Du damit andeuten, dass Du Vakanzierst? Da erwarten wir aber entsprechendes mobiles Equipment


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? Willst Du damit andeuten, dass Du Vakanzierst? Da erwarten wir aber entsprechendes mobiles Equipment



yep. bin aber nicht stuntzi und auch nicht (bzw. kaum) mit dem bike unterwergs 
14 tage mal offline ist ja schon erholung pur


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2009)

Damit ist der Wettkampf um den ersten Plauschereintrag wieder eröffnet 

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2009)

Möge die senile Bettflucht entscheiden


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2009)

Pah, da komme ich auch bald hin


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2009)

sollte ich irgendwie onlinezugang haben, hätte ich eine stunde vorsprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2009)

Ich werde mich jetzt bald vierrädrig oben ohne auf den Heimweg machen, um dann zweirädrig noch eine Runde im Taunus zu drehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2009)

Goil 

Ich bin dann auch zurück aus dem Hochtaunus von einer sehr goilen trailigen Runde, am unteren Ende des Trails an der Weissen Mauer hatten mal wieder ein paar Deppen gemeint Stöckchen legen zu müssen 

Ich bin dann vom Fuxi aus den Haus-Trail runter   Die Trail-Verhältnisse sind zur Zeit wirklich optimal 

Ich bin am Ende mal wieder den Bahn-Trail ab dem Rechtsknick an den  Bahngleisen bis zum Reis komplett freihändig gefahren - Das macht auch immer wieder Spass  

Fazit:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Edit: Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2009)

mal noch ne Handvoll Bilder 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Ohne den Fux ist das ja zur Zeit ein e leichte Übung, der Erste zu sein


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2009)

moment, bin noch da ...

aber eben im urlaub. da schlaf ich schon mal ne runde aus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2009)

Weichei


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weichei



im urlaub hab ich die lizenz zum weichei


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2009)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war heute sehr angenehm, es war nicht ganz so frisch wie gestern Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. September 2009)

wolltest Du auf dem Rückweg duschen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2009)

Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich noch weit vor dem für heute Abend prognostizierten Weltuntergang wieder zu Hause zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2009)

... und geschafft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2009)

... so langsam wird es hier wettermässig aber doch unangenehm, ich bin froh, dass ich schon zu Hause bin


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2009)

kann ich mir denken  wird schon etwas windiger


----------



## bone peeler (1. September 2009)

... und los gehts mit dem Regen...


----------



## ratte (1. September 2009)

Hier hat's bis jetzt nur getröpfelt.

Fürst, würden Euro Durchlocht bitte melden, wenn wir die Schotten dicht machen müssen 

Ach nee, der Wind kommt ja gar nicht von dort.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2009)

Die Durchlochtigkeit meldet selbstverständlich sofort, sobald Landunter auf dem dem Fürstenberg...

... mich mich düngt, nur dass das dauert und alle Untertanen in den Niederungen dann bereits abgesoffen sind


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2009)

habe heute den Heimweg inneuer Rekordzeit geschfft  Sich plötzlich auftürmende Cumuluswolken und einsetzener heftiger Wind haben mich beschleunigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. September 2009)

hier säuft mal gar nix ab ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2009)

Der Weltuntergang lässt auf sich warten


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2009)

hier windet es und ist sehr warm


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2009)

@mzaskar
hab jetzt die weißen am bike 
nochmal viiiielen dank


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2009)

Sowohl beim Heimweg von Höchst viá Bike und auch danach bei der kleinen Laufeinheit im Wald hatte ich erfrischenden Regen 
Los gings bei 29°C und geendet hats bei 21°C 
Langsam werd ich müde, denke ich sollte das Wetter morgen nochmal nutzen und dann den Regen am Donnerstag nutzen um mal ne Pause zu machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. September 2009)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2009)

Moin 

Das war ja mal gar nichts mit dem Weltuntergang - Auf nix ist mehr Verlass


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war heute wieder sehr schön: Sonnig, Warm und Rückenwind


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

Wolkig, kühl und Gegenwind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2009)

... naja ab Morgen ist der Spass hier auch erstmal vorbei


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

Heute ist erstmal basteln angesagt .... habe meine neue Bremse (The One) bekommen, mal sehen ob ds alles so einfach geht wie ich es mir vorstelle  Solange ich nichts kürzen muss sollte ich die Bremse auch nicht zerlegen müssen  was natürlich gut ist, da ich kein Entlüfutngskit habe ..... Ich sollte mir mal eines bestellen  gibt es eigentlich eines das für alles passt????? Ich glaube Trickstuff hat so etwas im Angebot ....


----------



## Hopi (2. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube Trickstuff hat so etwas im Angebot ....



jepp das deckt viele ab. Glückwunsch zur neuen Bremse  aber denk dran, auch die Scheibe wird blau wenn man zu viel an ihr zieht


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

Das war ja nur weill ich auf euch warten musste 

@Wahltho
Ich habe gesehen bei HiBike gibt es das Kit für die Formulabremse.....kommst du dort vorbei, bevor du nach Frankreich fährst? Weil wenn ja würde ich eine bestellung bei dir aufgeben 

(Entlüftungskit für Formula Oro/The One; 200 mm Scheibe + Adapter für hinten)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> Ich habe gesehen bei HiBike gibt es das Kit für die Formulabremse.....kommst du dort vorbei, bevor du nach Frankreich fährst? Weil wenn ja würde ich eine bestellung bei dir aufgeben



Ich gehe eigentlch grundsätzlich nicht persönlich zu Hibike, sondern lasse mir alles per Post schicken, weil mir ein Ladenbesuch. Die 3,95 Euro Versandkosten machen den Kohl echt nicht fett.

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle aber auch lieber das universelle Trickstuff-Kit holen 

Du kannst gerne meine Anschrift als Lieferadresse angeben und ich bringe Dir die Sachen mit ins Luberon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

ok, dann werde ich mir die TS Geschichte mal anschauen !


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2009)

mosche!
hab heut mal alle meine Lehrer aus der Berufschule kennen gelernt....
und der eine ist ein ehemaliger FFH moderator  
total....komisch


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

Bremse montiert  Leitungen zu lange  werde dann mal bei Shop vorbeifahren um dies zu ändern


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

Viel Spass

und hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2009)

N'abend, die zweirädrige Rückfahrt von FFM war auch wieder angenehm 

Morgen geht's mal wieder vierrädrig, hoffentlich auch oben ohne nach FFM und am Freitag ist dann wiederum Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

Pah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2009)

Selber 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

dito


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend, die zweirädrige Rückfahrt von FFM war auch wieder angenehm
> 
> Morgen geht's mal wieder vierrädrig, hoffentlich auch oben ohne nach FFM und am Freitag ist dann wiederum Frei-Tag




Bei mir auch  habe heute allerdings auf die ExtraRunde zu Fuss danach verzichtet 
Und morgen ist ein Ruhetag geplant, das Wetter scheint ja auch dazu zu passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2009)

Eigentlich plane ich morgen auch mal wieder einen Ruhetag einzulegen, aber mal sehen, vllt. sitze ich morgen Abend doch noch 'ne Runde auf dem Spin-Trainer 

... mein Gott setzt die senile Bettflucht heute früh ein 

Vllt. hilft ja ein alkoholfreies Bierchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2009)

... hat geholfen 

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2009)

Moin 

Das Wetter weis heute aber gar nicht was es will  auch die Wettermelder sind sich uneinig  Will ich heute nass werden oder bei 50km/h Gegenwind das Bike nutzen  Ich trinke erst mal Kaffee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2009)

Hier macht das Wetter genau das was vohergesagt wurde: Grau, wolkenverhangen, Regen  

... und so soll das erstmal bis Sonntag einschliesslich weitergehen.


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2009)

Immo lacht die Sonne  Will sie mich nur verführen, in die Falle locken  und hinter der nächsten Kurve wartet der Regen auf mich  Ich glaube ich wage es und nehme das Bike  zum ersten mal mit den Schmutzfängern  da es die Nacht ordentlich geregnet hat und somit die Wege ordentlich nass sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2009)

... gibt es in der Schweiz eigentlich noch keine I-Net-Wettervorhersage mit Regenradar, die Du konsultieren könntest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2009)

doch schon aber es hat überall kleine Regenzellen  

Blöd wenn man so lange darüber nachdenkt  aber ich mach jetzt mal los  wird wohl das letzte Mal für diese Woche sein 

Edit: trockenen angekommen  jetzt scheint die sonne


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2009)

Ich dachte das passt. 

Im gebiet der Baseler Landschaft gibt es zur Zeit ebenfalls viel Stress zwischen Bikern und der Bürokratie. Die Polizei und auch die Gemeinden die das Biken gerne nur auf den Waldstrassen erlauben stützen sich auf ein Gesetz aus dem Jahre 1958 und setzen dies rigoros um. Das es anders geht zeigt Graubünden.

Der Artikel: http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/BaZ 13-Aug-09.pdf

Der Fred: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406243


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2009)

Die vierrädrige Rückfahrt von FFM nach fbh war dann wiederum oben ohne möglich 

Smetana: Die Moldau!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2009)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die vierrädrige Rückfahrt von FFM nach fbh war dann wiederum oben ohne möglich
> 
> Smetana: Die Moldau!



aaaallles klar


----------



## caroka (3. September 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aaaallles klar



Die ist doch echt genial. Laut mit einer guten Anlage gehört (Und das im mp3 Zeitalter ) geht die durch Mark und Bein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2009)

... ich  schätze mal unser junger Padawan ist diesbezüglich unwissend


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich  schätze mal unser junger Padawan ist diesbezüglich unwissend



denkste 

Mozart Symphony no. 39 in E flat major 4. Finale Presto is auch net schlecht.... pah!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2009)

Mozart ist generell nicht so mein Ding, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2009)

Soo, Feierabend 

iggi: wo willst du wann wie viel am Samstag fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2009)

Und zum Abschluss Fisher Z: Cruise Missiles! 

Genug der Kultur für heute 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)

Pah 

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2009)

So, schon zurück von einer schönen Hochtaunusrunde: Trailig rauf, trailig runter  

Etwas frisch war's und das Windeck hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)

schön das der Fürst seiner Lust frönt, während seine Untertanen buckeln 

Ich  mal freundliche aus meinem Domizil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2009)

fbh meldet mittleren Landregen


----------



## ratte (4. September 2009)

Höchst ebenfalls.
Hopi, stell schon mal das Schampoo bereit.


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)

oder den Schampus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> fbh meldet mittleren Landregen



Liederbach auch  jetzt erst mal einen Espresso


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)

Zürich meldet Landunter und perfekte Surfbedingungen


----------



## Hopi (4. September 2009)

zum Glück liegst Du ja etwas höher


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)

stimmt


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)

Ich sach nur Carbon statt Condition


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2009)

Mein Gott hat das geschüttet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (4. September 2009)

Und ich glaube nochmal dem Regenradar  Da sah es noch nach mindestens einer Stunde Regen aus und der heftigste Guss kurz vor Ende.
Dummerweise hinkte die Anzeige etwa 40 Minuten hinterher.
Klatschnass bis zum Tor, wo ich den persönlichen Fahrdienst  hinbeordert hatte und als wir daheim ankamen, war's trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2009)

Paul Millns ist doch immer wieder einen Konzertbesuch wert  

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2009)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wondermike (5. September 2009)

Laut Wahl-O-Mat muss ich diesmal wohl die Piratenpartei wählen... 

Interessant auch, dass meine Übereinstimmung mit der Partei Bibeltreuer Christen größer war als mit der CDU/CSU. 

Mit der CDU hatte ich die geringste Übereinstimmung, mit der PBC die zweit-geringste. Das gibt mir jetzt irgendwie schon zu denken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2009)

N'Abend 

Wenn hier einer 'ne Wahl hat, dann bin ich das und vllt. allenfalls noch mein Vater


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2009)

Fisher Z: Red Skies over Paradise!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Laut Wahl-O-Mat muss ich diesmal wohl die Piratenpartei wählen...
> 
> Interessant auch, dass meine Übereinstimmung mit der Partei Bibeltreuer Christen größer war als mit der CDU/CSU.
> 
> Mit der CDU hatte ich die geringste Übereinstimmung, mit der PBC die zweit-geringste. Das gibt mir jetzt irgendwie schon zu denken.



hab das auch mal probiert....der Wal-O-Mat meint die REPs wären das richtige für mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2009)

Oh, Oh  

Na dann Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (5. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab das auch mal probiert....der Wal-O-Mat meint die REPs wären das richtige für mich



Na super. Da würde ich mir aber ein paar meiner Positionen nochmal überdenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2009)

Bei mir kommt die FDP raus, dicht gefolgt von den Piraten  dann mit etwas abstand die Grünen usw. ganz unten steht die SPD 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Das Wetter sieht ja ganz schön draussen aus 

Die Fürstin ruht noch in Ihren Gemächern, sobald sie erwacht ist, wird aber eine Entscheidung fallen ob eines Ausrittes in die Höhen des Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2009)

Bzgl. Fürstomat: Bei mir entspricht das Ergebnis ziemlich genau meinem realen Stimmabgabeverhalten und meinen Präferenzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2009)

A. und ich planen um 11:00 Uhr eine Tour ab fbh zu fahren 

Wer will mit?


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt die FDP raus, dicht gefolgt von den Piraten  dann mit etwas abstand die Grünen usw. ganz unten steht die SPD
> 
> Gute Nacht



bei mri siehts da ähnlich aus nur das bei mir mit etwas abstand die CDU folgt


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2009)

Dabei ist es doch so einfach, reich zu werden...


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bzgl. Fürstomat: Bei mir entspricht das Ergebnis ziemlich genau meinem realen Stimmabgabeverhalten und meinen Präferenzen



fdp?


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> fdp?



Was bei Dir rauskommt müssen wir ja nicht lange erraten...


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. September 2009)

DIE PARTEI wurde von herrn bundeswahlleiter egeler nicht zugelassen.
ich wähle natürlich linksnational.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2009)

Zurück von einer schönen Hochtaunusrunde mit Iggi, den wir am nfh getroffen haben 

Es ging über den Fuchsstein durchs Reichenbachtal hoch zum Alden. Da haben wir
a) Wartool getroffen
b) A. den Freireiter gezeigt.

Am Fuxi haben wir dann noch den Roten Hirsch getroffen, der uns dann noch ein kleines Stück begleitet hat, um dann noch mit Iggi den Feldi zu erklimmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> fdp?



Psst - Die Wahl ist doch geheim


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2009)

moooooooooooooooooin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2009)

Auf Ebay wird zur Zeit zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen die 24k vergoldete Speedhub versteigert.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260470402269

Sie stammt aus derselben Tombola, bei der ich auch die Speedhub Generalüberholung gewonnen habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2009)

A., Iggi, Roter Hirsch und meine Wenigkeit haben übrigens evtl. für kommenden Sonntag mal wieder KH ins Auge gefasst, falls das Wetter passen sollte


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2009)

Hoffen wir mal, dass das klappt. Wäre ja wirklich mal wieder Zeit. Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2009)

Echt - Bist Du Dir sicher, da müsstest Du aber ziemlich früh aufstehen


----------



## ratte (6. September 2009)

Guten Abend.

@wahltho
Danke, dass Ihr an uns gedacht habt, aber da waren wir schon unterwegs.
Hopi will ja auch Berg runter langsam wieder fit werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2009)

Der sollte erstmal bergauf richtig fit werden  

Ich irgendwann in den kommenden 10 Tagen noch meine Helmkamera zurück w/ Luberon


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Echt - Bist Du Dir sicher, da müsstest Du aber ziemlich früh aufstehen



Mit ein bisschen mehr Vorlaufzeit ist so manches machbar.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> @wahltho
> Danke, dass Ihr an uns gedacht habt, aber da waren wir schon unterwegs.
> Hopi will ja auch Berg runter langsam wieder fit werden.



vllt möchte die dame und der herr auch am sonntag mit nach KH


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2009)

sicher Fürst! Sie bekommen ihre Bildaufzeichnungsmaschine noch diese Woche. Ist des Fürsten neues Spielzeug  nun in der passenden Verpackung?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen mehr Vorlaufzeit ist so manches machbar.



Na das sind wir aber mal gespannt  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vllt möchte die dame und der herr auch am sonntag mit nach KH



Möchten die Dame Ratte und der Herr Hopi evtl. am Sonntag mit nach KH? 



Hopi schrieb:


> sicher Fürst! Sie bekommen ihre Bildaufzeichnungsmaschine noch diese Woche.



Keine Eile - Nächste Woche reicht notfalls auch noch 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wartool (6. September 2009)

Tach

es war mir eine Ehre den Fürsten, seine Angetraute und deren Begleiter persönlich treffen zu dürfen ;-P

Ich erzittere jetzt noch in Ehrfurcht :-D

bis demnächst... Chris


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2009)

Also es gab viele schöne räder zu bewundern auf der Radzurschaustellmesse 

Da wären: 

Cube Stereo Carbon - 11.5 KG 140 mm gefiel mir gut 
Cube Hanzz -16 KG 180 mm wenn es mal schneller Bergab gehen soll 
Bionicon Tesla 160 mm 14 kg .... ich werde mal am Tegernsee Probefahren gehen
Katz AM 140 mm nicht ganz Billig aber ideal für ein "viel" Putzer wie mich 
Nicolai Helius AM 
Nicolai Helius AMFR wenn es mal wieder mehr bergab gehen soll
SantaCruz Nomad
SantaCruz Blur
Santa Cruz Bullit für das Bergab fahren 

SO jetzt muss ich nur noch im Lotto gewinnen 

Gute Nacht ihr Lieben 

S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

Frisch ist es Heute Morgen...

... aber dank den Segnungen der modernen Technik war die vierrädrige Fahrt oben ohne im Polohemd trotzdem kein Problem


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Nehm Dir mal ein Beispiel an meiner Frau, gestern einen ganzen Tag Beerfelden und jetzt mit dem Rad zur Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

... na da macht sie ja heute endlich mal wieder Sport  

Ich hab die letzten drei Tage auf dem Bike gesessen, mache zur Zeit wieder max. einen Tag Pause pro Woche und heute Abend geht es je nach Lust und Laune auch noch in den Taunus oder auf den Spin-Trainer


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

ES ist [ame="http://vimeo.com/5610018"]soweit[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

Jetzt schon wieder den Schei$$ Winter aus der Schublade zu kramen, ...

... da wird mir ja ganz kalt und mein Bürostuhl hat keinen Airscarf  

P.S: Und dann einen noch mit solch einem Nepperschlepperbauernfängertrick zum Draufklicken verleiten, ich dachte es wäre was über Michael Jackson


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ES ist...soweit[/url]




der soll sich mal noch zwei wochen zeit lassen...wir wollen nächste woche die 3000 meter knacken...da darf nicht zuviel schnee liegen!


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

I freu mi wi a schneekeenich


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2009)

du fährst doch jetzt auch erst nochmal mim bike weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Also normal würde ich ja jetzt auch sabbern, aber ich bin heute einfach zu viel im A......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

Pfuideifel   


Aber irgendwie klingst Du auch leicht gedämpft


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

Ja schon aber die Saison neigt sich dem Ende zu und irgendwie freu ich mich schon auf das andere  
Aber ja ich werde noch den ein oder anderen Tag mit dem Bike in den Bergen verbringen  Ich hoffe es hat noch ein paar schöne herbstliche Biketage  Eventuell schaffe ich es ja im Oktober nochmal nach Frankfurt


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZSQOQ6qb0A"]YouTube - "Dahoam"-Trailer - Snowboardvideo[/ame]


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Ist jetzt gut Leute  ausser in Neuss liegt noch kein Schnee 




Aber was wirklich wichtig ist 



Peat ist    

 Weltmeister


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

Wau er hat es geschafft 

Ich finde den Typen einfach cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja schon aber die Saison neigt sich dem Ende zu ...



P A H ! ! ! - Die (Bike-)Saison ist nie zu Ende 



Hopi schrieb:


> Peat ist
> 
> Weltmeister



Wer bitte ist Peat?


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

Steve Peat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

Ach so *Gähn* 

Ich interessiere mich generell nicht für Wettkampfsport, weder MTB-mässig noch in irgendeiner anderen Disziplin...

... und die Namen von den Typen auf den ganzen Bike-Videos kann ich mir 'eh nicht merken


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

So ein paar Namen kennt man halt  und Peat ist der Schumacher des DH Sports


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

... und wer bitte ist Schumacher?


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

Letztens habe ich mir ja mal die The One montiert ..... Holla das Ding packt ganz anders zu als die K24 

K24: nur HR Bremse bei mir den Berg runter, ok wurde langsamer .... zum ganz abbremsen brauchte es dann doch die VR Bremse 

The One: gleiches Spiel mit der neuen (nicht eingebremste Beläge und Scheibe neu) The One hat es mich fast vom Sattel gezogen 

Ich denke mal die Anschaffung (300 EUR) haben sich gelohnt


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

ja mit Sicherheit  aber ob sie genug Wärme ableiten kann wird sich noch zeigen 
Du brauchst einfach einen andern Rahmen zu deiner Bremse  so ein Stereo oder etwas in der Art


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

Ok, grössere Beläge und Kolben, eine grössere Oelmenge hinter dem Kolben und im ganzen etwas offener .... sollte gehen 

aber das Carbon Stereo könnte mir schon gefallen 
Bringt auch mein Systemgewicht ganz schön nach unten


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Du weißt aber schon was der Stein aus einen Carbon Rahmen gemacht hätte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

So, ich mache mich jetzt gleich mal auf den Heimweg, um dann noch in den Taunus zu starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

hmmm ok, aber den treffe ich ja nicht jeden Tag  Aber stimmt schon. Obwohl es zur Zeit immer mehr AM Modelle mit Carbonrahmen gibt. Ichhabe auch mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Carbon schlagfester als Aluminium ist 

Aber egal, bis nächstes Jahr ist es noch eine Weile. Ich werde mir das Rad mal in Frankfurt unterbinden und mal fahren (wenn es da ist) und im Vergleich dazu auch mal das Bionicon Tesla. Oder ich kaufe mir ein fettes gebrauchtes Bullit für den Spass und behalte mein AMS für die Touren 
Aber wie ich mich kenne sitze ich dann spwieso mehr auf dem fetten Bullit


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Carbon hätte sofort ein Loch gehabt  das ist ja der Grund warum man es (bis auf 1 - 2 Versuche) nicht im DH nimmt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

Carbon hat m.E. im MTB-Bereich, sobald man es auch nur etwas mehr krachen lässt, generell nichts zu suchen.

Ich persönlich würde mir nie auch nur irgendein tragendes Teil aus Carbon ans MTB schrauben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

So, werde mich mal für den Taunus rüsten, das Wetter ist ja spätsommerlich herrlich


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

meine Sattelstütze hält gut  ich klopf 3x auf Holz


----------



## wondermike (7. September 2009)

Das Tesla finde ich auch interessant. Wenn die das bei Mainbike als Testbike reinkriegen, setze ich mich da auch mal drauf.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2009)

mooooin
kann hier jemand führungsbuchsen an ner fox 36 van tauschen??


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Toxo kann sie tauschen  (leider recht teuer) ich weiß nicht ob Hibike eine Fox Gabel öffnet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> meine Sattelstütze hält gut  ich klopf 3x auf Holz



Sicherlich gibt es gerade bei Carbon das massive Qualitätsunterschiede

Bei einem Bike-Kumpel von einem Kollegen ist bei einem XC-Rennen mal die Carbon-Sattelstütze gebrochen. Er hatte noch Kinderwünsche. Am Anfang war nicht sicher, ob er sich die noch aus eigener Kraft hätte erfüllen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

Die abendliche Hochtaunusrunde war sehr schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob Hibike eine Fox Gabel öffnet.



M.W. hat Hibike mal Fox repariert.

Ob:
a) Sie das heute noch tun
b) die Qualität stimmt
und
c) sie preiswerter sind als Toxoholic

weiss ich nicht.

Hast Du mal in die Anleitung geschaut, bzgl. selbermachen?


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

fängt ja schon damit an das man die Hülsen nicht bekommt das werkzeug könnte man selbstbauen, man braucht ein paar gedrehte Teile.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> fängt ja schon damit an das man die Hülsen nicht bekommt das werkzeug könnte man selbstbauen, man braucht ein paar gedrehte Teile.



Ich hab' Iggi gemeint - Ich habe Seb und ihm mal einen grossen Katalog gegeben, wo hinten eine Reihe von Wartungsanleitungen für Foxis drin waren, inkl. Dämpfer zerlegen, etc..

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt's die Hülsen bei Toxo für 6,95 Euronen. Kompletter Service für 'ne Vanilla um die 120 Euronen ohne Express - Skol!

Lugxx hatte doch letztens einen an der Hand, der Fox warten konnte.

_*U w e ! ! !*_


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' Iggi gemeint - Ich habe Seb und ihm mal einen grossen Katalog gegeben, wo hinten eine Reihe von Wartungsanleitungen für Foxis drin waren, inkl. Dämpfer zerlegen, etc..
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt's die Hülsen bei Toxo *für 6,95 Euronen*. Kompletter Service für 'ne Vanilla um die 120 Euronen ohne Express - Skol!
> 
> ...



wo siehst du das?


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das Tesla finde ich auch interessant. Wenn die das bei Mainbike als Testbike reinkriegen, setze ich mich da auch mal drauf.



Du kannst mal ein Wochenende am schönen Tegernsee buchen, vorher bei B anrufen dann kannst du ein ganzes WE testen  nur haben sie zur Zeit noch keine Tesla Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (7. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du kannst mal ein Wochenende am schönen Tegernsee buchen, vorher bei B anrufen dann kannst du ein ganzes WE testen  nur haben sie zur Zeit noch keine Tesla Rahmen



Bei Mainbike kann man die Testbikes auch für mehrere Tage ausleihen. Kommt dann ein bisschen günstiger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

... ich glaube ich kannte da mal jemanden, der hatte ein Helius FR und danach auch noch ein Bionicon Testbike von Mainbike für insgesamt für mehrere Wochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wo siehst du das?



Sorry, ich find's nicht mehr, kann auch sein, dass ich ob vieler Parallelaktivitäten die Hülsen mit den Bushs verwechselt habe  

Muss man wohl mal Google bemühen, um zu schauen, ob man die Hülsen irgendwo bekommt, ansonsten bleibt nur der Weg zum Service 

Gute Nacht erstmal A. ist vorhin nach Hause gekommen  

KH ist bei mir am Sonntag übrigens fest eingeplant


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

ich sach dann auch mal tschööö


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

PS: Stuntzi radelt wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

HiHi (Kein Schneevideo )


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

mal ein Bildchen vom Tesla


----------



## Hopi (8. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mal ein Bildchen vom Tesla



nett, aber mir gefällt dieses extrem lange Sattelrohr einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2009)

... Du hast auch immer was zu nörgeln


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> nett, aber mir gefällt dieses extrem lange Sattelrohr einfach nicht



sechsfach ausziehbare teleskopsattelstützen machen ein rad mit kurzen sitzrohr natürlich zum hingucker...


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> nett, aber mir gefällt dieses extrem lange Sattelrohr einfach nicht


 
Ist aber gut für die Nüsschen


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Coole Aktion


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> KH ist bei mir am Sonntag übrigens fest eingeplant




sehr gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist aber gut für die Nüsschen



 Sagt einer mit 'ner Carbon-Sattelstütze  

Leute mit 'ner Carbon-Sattelstütze sind für mich  'eh CC-Schwuchteln


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Pah jetzt muss ich aber ernsthaft Protest einlegen  

obwohl  die Woche bin ich auch in Lycra, mit Hardtail und Klickies in die Arbeit gefahren  

P6 rules


----------



## wondermike (8. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> S
> KH ist bei mir am Sonntag übrigens fest eingeplant



Bei mir auch. Heute war ich extra noch bei Hallo Fahrrad und hab' aufgerüstet:






Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2009)

Uihh - Ein Netzhöschen, wie heiss  

... da hab' ich auch zwei Stück von   

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Sexy


----------



## ratte (8. September 2009)

@Mike 
 Das Ding hab ich auch.
Nur mittlerweile habe ich es ganz gut raus, die Protektoren zu umgehen. Ich hole mir die Kratzer und blauen Flecken jetzt immer genau zwischen Knieschonern und Crashpant.


----------



## wondermike (8. September 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> @Mike
> Das Ding hab ich auch.
> Nur mittlerweile habe ich es ganz gut raus, die Protektoren zu umgehen. Ich hole mir die Kratzer und blauen Flecken jetzt immer genau zwischen Knieschonern und Crashpant.



Das habe ich letztes Mal in BF auch schon geschafft. Dank der Protektoren habe ich mir die Schienbeine nicht an den Pins zerschrammt. Aber leider gibt's noch keine Wadenprotektoren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

... na wenn das jetzt schon jeder hat, ist das ja fast schon wie Schiesser  

Spass: Beiseite: Die heissen Höschen lassen sich supergut tragen und stören auch auf Touren überhaupt nicht, das Gleiche sagt auch A. 

Das eingearbeitete Sitzpolster ist auch sehr bequem 

Ich hab' mir in der Vergangenheit auch schon bei Stürzen häufig blaue Flecken und Schürfwünden gerade im Hüftbereich geholt 

Ach so: Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2009)

Moin


----------



## Lucafabian (9. September 2009)

interessanter und auch aussagekräftiger, sind die rechts im bild, ganz unscheinbar in schwarz am am rand, liegenden plattformpedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2009)

Das wird ja langsam ein Fetischclub hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war heute sehr angenehm, obwohl zum ersten Mal ein langärmeliges Trikot erforderlich war 

Spätestens nach dem Luberon ( Heissa 10x werden wir noch wach, dann ist Luberon-Tach  ) wird dann zumindest morgens auch schon Beleuchtung erforderlich sein


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2009)

Moin,
wir hoffen doch der Fürst hat sich nicht bei seinem Frühsport verkühlt .
Wann wäre er denn heute zugegen? Damit ich ihm die edle Leihgabe zurück bringen kann?


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2009)

ich bin heute vierrädrig unterwegs, mein Sponsor auf der anderen Seite der Stadt hat verlangen nach mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Ich bin auch bzgl. der Fahrten nach FFM auch etwas hin und hergerissen zwischen zwei- und vierrädrig, da momentan eben auch noch schönstes Obenohne-Wetter ist  

Deshalb mache ich dann gerne auch die Kombi: Vierrädrig Obenohne nach FFM und Abends noch zweirädrig in den Hochtaunus zum Trailrocken  


... und Freitag ist wieder Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2009)

so mache ich es heute  nur nicht oben ohne und nicht im Taunus 

so jetzt aber los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Apropos heisse Höschen: Passend dazu gibt es ein Shirt von Dainesse mit eingearbeiteten Schulter-, Ellenbogen- und Unterarmprotektoren, das sich sehr gut unter FR-Trikots tragen lässt


----------



## wondermike (9. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> interessanter und auch aussagekräftiger, sind die rechts im bild, ganz unscheinbar in schwarz am am rand, liegenden plattformpedale



Na ja, schaun wir mal. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass ich damit in den Spitzkehren in KH weniger Schiss habe.


----------



## wondermike (9. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos heisse Höschen: Passend dazu gibt es ein Shirt von Dainesse mit eingearbeiteten Schulter-, Ellenbogen- und Unterarmprotektoren, das sich sehr gut unter FR-Trikots tragen lässt



Das gibt's irgendwann auch noch. Das Problem ist nur, dann brauche ich auch ein neues Bike für den ganzen Krempel...


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2009)

Am bersten eines mit + 200mm FW  wird ja jetzt bei den älteren Herren in


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. September 2009)

Da fällt mir ein, wann holt sich der Fürst ein ION, dass er nicht hinter den Freireitern zurücksteht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Am besten eines mit + 200mm FW  wird ja jetzt bei den älteren Herren in



Das geht auch wieder vorbei  



Hopi schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, wann holt sich der Fürst ein ION, dass er nicht hinter den Freireitern zurücksteht



Sein geliebter Hengst aus dem edlen Gestüt der Nicolai, der auf den Namen Helius FR hört, reicht dem Fürsten völlig aus, um mit diesen selbsternannten Freireitern mitzuhalten  

Wenn, dann investiert der Fürst momentan an anderer Stelle in Pferde


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2009)

Ohhhh ich welch Pferd will er sein Investment legen? Wir haben gestern des Nagetier neuen Untersatz geordert. 


Aber noch einmal will ich die Chance nutzen, dich nach deiner Anwesenheit in deinem Schloße zu fragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ohhhh ich welch Pferd will er sein Investment legen?



Genauer gesagt wenn dann in Pferdestärken bereits vorhandener Streitwagen im Fuhrpark des Fürsten 



Hopi schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern des Nagetier neuen Untersatz geordert.



Zwei- oder Vierrädrig? Oben mit oder oben ohne? (natürlich der Untersatz, nicht das Nagetier  )  



Hopi schrieb:


> Aber noch einmal will ich die Chance nutzen, dich nach deiner Anwesenheit in deinem Schloße zu fragen



Wie wäre es denn wenn Ritter Hopi und sein Nagetier am Sonntag den Fürsten und sein Gefolge nach KH begleiten würden


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2009)

Da Ritter Hopi von Spitzkehren die Schnauze voll hat wird er diese Option wohl nicht ziehen 
Sonntag ist Beerfelden auf dem Plan  welches sich der Fürst ja auch mal anschauen wollte   Ich habe am Sonntag auch einem eher verhalten fahrenden Menschen über den Hügel geholfen  Und für sein erstes mal (in seinem Leben) war es richtig gut.   (ok Versuch Nr. 1 endete am Baum, aber das war nur der Schreck weil er plötzlich flog )





Für meinen kleinen Getreidevernichter haben wir etwas auf 2 Rädern bestellt! 4 Räder sind für uns nur nötiges Beiwerk um von A nach B zu kommen und das in einer angemessen Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da Ritter Hopi von Spitzkehren die Schnauze voll hat wird er diese Option wohl nicht ziehen



Schade, schade 

Ansonsten kann der Fürst aber auch einmal auf dem Rückweg von der Furt der Franken einen kurzen Boxenstopp beim Ritter Hopi einlegen, um das mobile Videoaufzeichnungsgerät abzuholen 



Hopi schrieb:


> Für meinen kleinen Getreidevernichter haben wir etwas auf 2 Rädern bestellt!



Darf man auch erfahren welch' neues Nagetiertransportgefährt beim Schmied beauftragt wurde? 



Hopi schrieb:


> 4 Räder sind für uns nur nötiges Beiwerk um von A nach B zu kommen und das in einer angemessen Zeit.



Tja, der Fürst hat nunmal leider viele Laster und somit ein Faible sowohl für schnelle und schöne zwei- als auch vierrädrige Gefährte


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2009)

DA wird die Wirtschaft aber angekurbelt 

In Beerfelden darfst mir irgendwann auch mal ueber den Huegel helfen .... Als Gegeleistung zeige ich dir noch ein paar Pfade in den Bergen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DA wird die Wirtschaft aber angekurbelt



Stimmt - Da hat der Fürst dieses Jahr schon ein beachtliches Konjunkturprogramm durchgeführt


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2009)

Es kommt aus dem edlen Stall, der auch Weltmeister beliefert 



Leider muss der Ritter nun die folgenden 2 Tage in die Schlacht, und heute wollte er noch mal kurz des Taunus Gefilde unsicher machen. Drum wäre es nur möglich wenn der Fürst des Abends spät auf ein schwarzes Heißgetränk vorbei kommen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

... so sehr eilt die Rückgabe des doch Videoaufzeichngungsgerätes dann doch nicht 

Der Fürst benötigt es erst vor seiner Reise in den fernen Süden des Frankenreiches


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Moin Iggi 

Was machst Du denn schon hier?


----------



## wondermike (9. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da Ritter Hopi von Spitzkehren die Schnauze voll hat wird er diese Option wohl nicht ziehen



Mal sehen, wie das am Sonntag bei mir klappt. Vielleicht bringe ich's Dir ja dann bei.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. September 2009)

ei gude!




wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war heute sehr angenehm, obwohl zum ersten Mal ein langärmeliges Trikot erforderlich war



gleichfalls 

Die Rückfahrt fand ich aber noch besser, da die Temperatur da doch wesentlich angenehmer war 



wahltho schrieb:


> Spätestens nach dem Luberon ( Heissa 10x werden wir noch wach, dann ist Luberon-Tach  ) wird dann zumindest morgens auch schon Beleuchtung erforderlich sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Die zweirädrige Rückfahrt war auch bei mir sehr angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. September 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie das am Sonntag bei mir klappt. Vielleicht bringe ich's Dir ja dann bei.



keine Chance! Ist nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Schade, schade, wirklich ganz furchtbar schade  

Ist aber wahrscheinlich so wie mit den Bike-Parks: Die sind auch nicht mein Ding, weil ich einfach in der freien Natur biken möchte und den Berg den ich runterfahre, vorher auch lieber selbst runterfahre


----------



## ratte (9. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...weil ich einfach in der freien Natur biken möchte und den Berg den ich runterfahre, vorher auch lieber selbst runterfahre


...und dann nochmal runter fahren, und nochmal, und nochmal... 
Ja, das ist die richtige Einstellung für einen Downhiller.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

... siehste: Downhill ist halt nur das halbe Biken


----------



## ratte (9. September 2009)

Hoch kommt man halt irgendwie: zwei Füße, zwei Räder, vier Räder, mehr Räder, in der Luft. Egal.

Hauptsache es macht Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Klar muss es Spass machen, ist ja ein Hobby  

Aber mir macht es halt nur Spass, wenn ich mein Bike mit eigener Muskelkraft den Berg selbst hinauf bewegt habe...

... und das in freier Natur 


Und immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2009)

ich mag auch gerne in der freien Natur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 

Die senile Bettflucht hat mal wieder ihren Tribut gefordert


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2009)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2009)

Gleich geht's auf in einen halben Frei-Tag 

Ich glaube ich führe heute noch mal eines meiner edlen Rösser in meinen Ländereien im Hohen Taunus aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2009)

Bin heute mit einem Bionicon Ironwood unterwegs gewesen  

Naja, mit Big Betty muss man schon treten  Aber denBerg runter .... wau alles war so eben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2009)

Ich war dann noch im Hochtaunus unterwegs mit meinem geliebten Helius FR: Ölmühlweg, nfh, Fuchsstein, kleiner Feldi, Windeck, X-Trail, RK-Trail, nfh-Trail und dann noch den Bahn-Trail 

Alles so eben bergab


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2009)

hmmm nimmst du das mit in die südlichen Gefilden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2009)

Yepp - Wahrscheinlich nehme ich das FR und nicht das CC mit


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. September 2009)

richtig!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war ich bisher 2 x  mit dem FR und 1 x mit dem CC im Luberon.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2009)

guten Abend alle zsamme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2009)

N'abend Seb


----------



## wondermike (10. September 2009)

Als Vorbereitung auf die sonntäglichen Strapazen habe ich heute meinen Luxuskörper mit einer Grundlageneinheit gestählt. 

Das Wetter war ja nicht so doll, hoffen wir mal, dass es am Sonntag besser wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2009)

... wieso? 

War doch trocken und wärmer wird es nicht mehr werden 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (10. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wieso?
> 
> War doch trocken und wärmer wird es nicht mehr werden



Ich finde es einfach immer etwas deprimierend, wenn es so bewölkt ist und die ganze Zeit nur grau.


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2009)

Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2009)

guten Morgen!

hat heute Nachmittag jemand Lust auf eine Runde Taunus auf zwei Rädern? 

Werde so gegen 14:30uhr von der A**** nach Hause kommen und dann wohl gegen 15uhr aufbrechen, vermutlich Richtung Feldberg o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Frei-Tag!


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2009)

Ist wieder release freie Zeit 

ich habe heute auch Frei-Tag und mache mich gleich auf ins schöne Fürstentum ..... Lichtenstein 

Muss mal auf meinen vielfältigen Konten nach dem Rechten sehen  und dann noch eine schöne Tour in netter Begleitung hoch über dem Rheintal machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2009)

Ich bin dann doch schon heute Vormittag im Hochtaunus gewesen, schön war's 

Die Trails sind derzeit wirklich in idealem Zustand


----------



## wondermike (11. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Trails sind derzeit wirklich in idealem Zustand



Na, das klingt doch gut.

Übrigens: how much watch wollen wir Sonntag eigentlich loslegen?

Sags's mir ruhig. Ich werde stark sein...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2009)

Ich würde sagen: Start der Tour in KH um 10:00 Uhr


----------



## wondermike (11. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Start der Tour in KH um 10:00 Uhr





 

Das sind ja wieder Strapazen hier...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2009)

so, bin gelandet und gleich wieder on Tour  hat sich doch alles um 30mins verzögert, aber der Arbeitsheimweg von Höchst war schonmal ganz nett gestaltet vom Gegenwind


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2009)

moin
gibts für KH am Sonntag schon eine Uhrzeit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2009)

Drei Posts weiter oben:



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Start der Tour in KH um 10:00 Uhr


----------



## wondermike (11. September 2009)

Ach apropos: wann wollen wir am Sonntag eigentlich starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2009)

... ah es ist schon soweit: Alzheimer lässt grüssen


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2009)

so, ich habe mir heute mal eine standesgemässe Bleibe angeschaut 





Passt  

und wen Per weiter wegen den Steuern rummacht staue ich den Rhein, welcher durch meinen Vorgarten läuft 

ByeBye Vater Rhein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2009)

Ich hatte heute zwar einen Frei-Tag aber abgesehen von der schönen Hochtaunus-Tour war der Tag ein Desaster ob der Deutschen Telekom


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2009)

moin, zurück von der geilen runde durchn Taunus


----------



## wondermike (11. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute zwar einen Frei-Tag aber abgesehen von der schönen Hochtaunus-Tour war der Tag ein Desaster ob der Deutschen Telekom



Was haben sie denn gemacht, die Telekomiker?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2009)

Haben mir zum gleichen Preis wie bisher T-Entertain vertickt, da der Filius keinen Satellitenanschluss in seinem Zimmer hat, dachte ich das sei eine Superidee. Grundlage bei T-Entertain ist DSL 16000+. Zwischenzeitlich kam der Media-Receiver und der Filius hat noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag ein 32 Zoll LCD-Panel bekommen. Dienstag war dann Tag der Umstellung. Danach funktionierte das I-net nicht mehr (Habe ja zum Glück den UMTS-Stick als Backup). Erst hiess es, dass 16000+ mit meinem D-Link-Modem nicht funktionieren würde. Bin ich also Mittwoch losgezogen und habe für 200 Euronen eine Speedport gekauft. Dann ging es immer noch nicht und es gab diverse Irrungen und Wirrungen und mehrere Telefonate. Gestern wurde dann angeblich die Leitung gemessen und heute Nachmittag war tatsächlich endlich der Techniker da. Der meinte gleich, dass er komisch fände, dass man uns 16000+ vertickert hätte, denn unser Standort sei in Bezug auf die Verfügbarkeit von DSL 16000+ grenzwertig (1,6km Kabelstrecke bis zur Schaltstelle). Er hat dann noch ein wenig rumprobiert und kam zu dem Schluss, dass es tatsächlich anschlussmässig nicht geht. Jetzt kann man nur noch rückbauen. Mein Filius kann sich allenfalls DVB-T und BlueRay schauen


----------



## wondermike (11. September 2009)

Na, da kommt Freude auf. Aber die Jugend glotzt ja eh' viel zu viel TV...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Drei Posts weiter oben:



schreib doch mal größer....  
ich sehs net!!!


----------



## wondermike (11. September 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schreib doch mal größer....
> ich sehs net!!!





*10 UHR!!! SONNTAG!!!!*

Groß genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2009)

Erstaunlicherweise haben sie das I-Net auf Basis des alten Anschlusses jetzt schon wieder hinbekommen, obwohl das eigentlich auch nicht vor morgen wieder funzen sollte.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, bin gelandet und gleich wieder on Tour  hat sich doch alles um 30mins verzögert, aber der Arbeitsheimweg von Höchst war schonmal ganz nett gestaltet vom Gegenwind



seit längerem mal wieder eine seehr gelungene Tour  einfach nur perfekt, alle Trails (@ uwe) durchgefahren  und das teilweiße in leicht erhöhtem Tempo  und nichts passiert, ausser einem defekten Schlauch  aber das ist ja mitlerweile Standart...

und seit längerem endlich wieder halbwegs gute Form  nichts ist so schlecht das es nicht auch für was anderes gut ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> *9 UHR!!! SAMSTAG!!!!*
> 
> Groß genug?



Alles klar  dann bis morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Haben mir zum gleichen Preis wie bisher T-Entertain vertickt, da der Filius keinen Satellitenanschluss in seinem Zimmer hat, dachte ich das sei eine Superidee. Grundlage bei T-Entertain ist DSL 16000+. Zwischenzeitlich kam der Media-Receiver und der Filius hat noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag ein 32 Zoll LCD-Panel bekommen. Dienstag war dann Tag der Umstellung. Danach funktionierte das I-net nicht mehr (Habe ja zum Glück den UMTS-Stick als Backup). Erst hiess es, dass 16000+ mit meinem D-Link-Modem nicht funktionieren würde. Bin ich also Mittwoch losgezogen und habe für 200 Euronen eine Speedport gekauft. Dann ging es immer noch nicht und es gab diverse Irrungen und Wirrungen und mehrere Telefonate. Gestern wurde dann angeblich die Leitung gemessen und heute Nachmittag war tatsächlich endlich der Techniker da. Der meinte gleich, dass er komisch fände, dass man uns 16000+ vertickert hätte, denn unser Standort sei in Bezug auf die Verfügbarkeit von DSL 16000+ grenzwertig (1,6km Kabelstrecke bis zur Schaltstelle). Er hat dann noch ein wenig rumprobiert und kam zu dem Schluss, dass es tatsächlich anschlussmässig nicht geht. Jetzt kann man nur noch rückbauen. Mein Filius kann sich allenfalls DVB-T und BlueRay schauen





was soll man dazu noch sagen  manche habens halt drauf, und T-com nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> ... Aber die Jugend glotzt ja eh' viel zu viel TV...



Ne, das waren wir! Die heutige Jugend hockt eher zuviel vor dem PC, als vor der Glotze 

@Mike: Lies zur Abwechselung mal Deine PNs 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mike: Lies zur Abwechselung mal Deine PNs



Öh.... 

Habe gestern aber keine von Dir gekriegt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2009)

Ne, aber vom Hirsch w/ KH


----------



## wondermike (12. September 2009)

Ach so. Die habe ich gelesen und beantwortet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2009)

Brav


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2009)

Moin, heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2009)

Moin! Heut ist doch nochmal ein Ruhetag, war gestern doch ein bisschen anstrengender als zuerst gedacht


----------



## wondermike (12. September 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin! Heut ist doch nochmal ein Ruhetag, war gestern doch ein bisschen anstrengender als zuerst gedacht




Wie? Ich dachte, Ihr seid schon in KH.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie? Ich dachte, Ihr seid schon in KH.



Wir sind schon wieder da  

Wo warst du eigentlich? Wir haben ja eigentlich auf dich gewartet


----------



## uwe50 (12. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so, ich habe mir heute mal eine standesgemässe Bleibe angeschaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. September 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> mzaskar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so, ich habe mir heute mal eine standesgemässe Bleibe angeschaut
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2009)

N'abend


----------



## wondermike (12. September 2009)

So, das Gerät für morgen ist auch fahrbereit. Leider war der Spacer an der Kurbel doch auf der falschen Seite. 

Also heute den ganze Krempel nochmal abgebaut und richtig rum rangebaut. Jetzt kann ich auch wieder auf's kleine Blatt schalten. 

Und den Schaltzug vorne und die Bremsbeläge gewechselt und die Flachpedale drangebaut. Aber jetzt ist alles OK und das Ding liegt im Auto.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2009)

morgen wird guut 

gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. September 2009)

mooooooooooooooin
soo jetzt noch schnell laufrad umbauen un dann gehts los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2009)

Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (13. September 2009)

Moin... fertig machen und ab geht´s... der (Feld) berg ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2009)

Zurück aus KH 

Die Tour mit A., Wondermike, Roter Hirsch, Crazy und Iggi war einfach nur goil und lustig 

Und der Fürst hat in den fremden Gefilden sogar Trail-Cleaning betrieben und zwei umgestürzte Bäume beseitigt, einen an der Gans und einen an den Lemberg-Spitzkehren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zurück aus KH
> 
> Die Tour mit A., Wondermike, Roter Hirsch, Crazy und Iggi war einfach nur goil und lustig
> 
> Und der Fürst hat in den fremden Gefilden sogar Trail-Cleaning betrieben und zwei umgestürzte Bäume beseitigt, einen an der Gans und einen an den Lemberg-Spitzkehren



die schönen Bunny-Hop Übungsstellen  nur sowas macht die Trails doch interessant 


war ne klasse Tour und das Wetter hat auch noch durchgehalten


----------



## Hopi (13. September 2009)

na Kinners  war es trocken bei euch? Hier ging ja echt der Regen runter. Wir hatten in BF super Wetter, sind im Abendrot abgefahren Weltuntergang bei Darmstadt und Abendrot in Liederbach  So muss es sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2009)

N'Abend Mädels 



Hopi schrieb:


> na Kinners  war es trocken bei euch?...



...



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... und das Wetter hat auch noch durchgehalten



LH = Lesen hilft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die schönen Bunny-Hop Übungsstellen



Ordnung muss sein, auch auf dem Trail


----------



## caroka (13. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so, ich habe mir heute mal eine standesgemässe Bleibe angeschaut
> 
> Lichtenstein



Wie Du ziehst zu Max. 
 Das hätte ich jetzt aber nicht von Dir gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2009)

Die vergüldete Speedhub ist für 5.100 Euronen zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen bei Ebay über die Theke gegangen


----------



## wondermike (13. September 2009)

Bei mir hat's mit den Spitzkehren wieder nicht geklappt. 

Aber wenigstens meine Absteige- und Schiebe-Technik habe ich perfektioniert. 

War auf jeden Fall eine klasse Tour und jetzt bin ich völlig platt.


----------



## bone peeler (13. September 2009)

So... melde mich auch wieder vom Feldberg´l zurück. War ne schöne Tour mit 3 Canyon´s... nur hatte einer von uns arge Konditionsprobleme.... tja.. erstes mal halt...  Wetter war auch okay bis auf den Regen am Schluss. Aber wir sind ja hart im nehmen... 

Und jetzt... Gute Nacht @ all!


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2009)

Mein Zaskar ist wieder fahrbereit 





und hier noch der Rest vom Fuhrpark 


Cube LTD von 2004




AMS 125 von 2007


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Aber wir sind ja hart im nehmen...



 Genau 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein Zaskar ist wieder fahrbereit



 Das ist und bleibt ein absoluter Kultrahmen


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2009)

Habe noch etwas für unseren Ho(b)pi gefunden


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2009)

Ich sach mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2009)

Ich auch - A. und ich sind platt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen 

... Huch - Es ist ja noch stockefinster das draussen


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Hier ist es auch noch finister, mach doch mal jemand das Licht an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

Muss man sich jetzt schon an das nasse und dunkele Wetter gewöhnen *grusel* weiss noch nicht 

Naja erstmal Morgentoilette und dann weiter sehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2009)

... nass ist es hier noch nicht, aber Webasto läuft schon wieder seit letzter Woche


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

Ich glaube ich probiere mal das lange Beinkleid aus


----------



## Hopi (14. September 2009)

Moin Kinners,
sagen sie mal Fürst, was halten sie von einem Espresso auf dem Heimweg  dann können sie auch gleich die Bildermaschine mitnehmen


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich probiere mal das lange Beinkleid aus


 

War danndoch nicht sooooo kalt  die Knieüberzieherdinger haben ausgereicht  sieht dodal s**y aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners,
> sagen sie mal Fürst, was halten sie von einem Espresso auf dem Heimweg  dann können sie auch gleich die Bildermaschine mitnehmen



Heute abend leider nicht, da ich noch einen Termin habe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. September 2009)

Alles Gute Carsten! Feier schön


----------



## caroka (14. September 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Alles Gute Carsten! Feier schön



Stimmt jetzt ist ja jede Woche ein ander dran, oder? Habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung. 
Da folgen noch W....und W..... 

*Happy Börsday!!!!!*

Zick, zick.......Zilli


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2009)

... ein Börsentag ist selbstverständlich immer gut 

... auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2009)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2009)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (15. September 2009)

*Guten Morgen!!!!! Los ihr Schnarchnasen, raus aus den Federn!!!!!*


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2009)

Wsn für ein Lärm hier 

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2009)

Moin Ihr Pappnasen


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2009)

Wie, schon wieder Karneval


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2009)

Guten Abend und zugleich Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

schon gepackt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2009)

A. schon, ich noch nicht


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

irgendein Gefühl wie das Wtter wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2009)

Schau doch mal nach...

Google :"Apt Wetter"


----------



## Hopi (16. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. schon, ich noch nicht



Frauen halt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2009)

... genau und was für eine Riesentasche für 1 Woche


----------



## Hopi (16. September 2009)

egal, Hauptsache die Räder passen noch rein 



Urlaub fällt jetzt für die nächsten 5 Jahre aus  habe gestern press Alu bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2009)

Press Alu?


----------



## Hopi (16. September 2009)

wenn man es genau nimmt ist Alu ja immer Pressware  Aber ich meine natürlich Hydroforming


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2009)

Wenn die Frage erlaubt ist: Was hast Du denn Schönes bestellt?


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

sehr schick das Press ALu 

Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch etwas fürs grobe bestellen


----------



## Hopi (16. September 2009)

Etwas Spanisches  und etwas Taiwanpress mit Ami-Schriftzug 

Mondraker und Santa  wird aber noch dauern bis sie da sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2009)

Das Wetter im Luberon scheint übrigens formidabel zu werden 

Ich habe heute mit den Reisevorbereitungen begonnen 

Ich werde wohl meinen transportablen Parktool-Montageständer mitnehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2009)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

ich habe noch nichts gemacht  ... doch, es Rad abgespritzt  ok und die Trinkblase aus dem Gefrierfach genommen


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2009)

calimera !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2009)

Guten Morgen 

The Return of the Fux


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: Stuntzi radelt wieder



wow , gleich mal gugge


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich habe noch nichts gemacht  ... doch, es Rad abgespritzt  ok und die Trinkblase aus dem Gefrierfach genommen



Du weißt aber schon, dass die Sache mit der Trinkblase im Gefrierfach Blödsinn ist . Du kannst mit -18° keine Keime abtöten sondern nur das Wachstum verlangsamen/stoppen.


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2009)

das reicht doch 

Ich bin doch kein Mörder 

Achja Guten Morgen meine Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2009)

Bikes, sind ready und ich habe soweit alles gepackt


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2009)

ohjeh, ich habe gerade mal das Bad geputz  Aber Samstag ist ja auch noch Zeit zum packen 

amPoPo Bettzeugs ist vorhanden?? Handtücher und frische Socken muss ich mitbringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2009)

Sowohl Handtücher als auch Wettwäsche habe ich gegen eine entsprechende Gebühr/Person mitgebucht


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

ihr seid  ja völlig aus dem Häuschen  wenn das so liest könnte man denken, dass ihr das erste mal in Urlaub fahrt .
Ich wünsche euch super viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2009)

... nicht das erste Mal, aber
a) Lieben A. und ich die französische Lebensart außerordentlich (gleiches gilt wohl auch für Stefan und den Roten Hirsch)
b) Ist das Luberon einfach eine herrliche Gegend
c) und es ist eines der schönsten Bike-Reviere überhaupt. Nicht umsonst hat Manfred Stromberg das unten ein Haus und viele Freerider fahren zum Trainieren ins Luberon. Der zugehörige Bike-Führer ist auch von einem französchen Freerider mitgeschrieben worden

Da ist einfach nur  angesagt ! ! !


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

Wir wären auch echt gerne mitgefahren, aber ich habe keinen Chance jetzt ein paar freie Tage zu finden an denen ich weg könnte  
Sabine will ja auch noch im Oktober eine Woche auf Tour, nur ich glaube kaum das ich da mit kann  
Das heißt vielleicht gehe fahre ich dann für einige Tage nach  tja jeder Lebensplan hat so seine Tücken.


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2009)

Wir denken auch an dich  und trinken mal einen Roten für dich mit


----------



## bone peeler (17. September 2009)

Moin moin an die illustre Gesellschaft...

Melde mich hiermit auch gleich mal bis sonntag ab... heut gehts noch 600km weit gen Osten... Vadder feiert morgen seinen 60sten... 

Übrigens... hat jemand ne Idee wohin man über ein Wochenende (evtl. mit Freitag) zum Biken fahren könnte? Vllt. wo´s Wetter noch net so schlecht ist?


Grüßle
Karsten


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

Marokko  zur Zeit kannst Du überall in Europa Glück oder auch Pech haben.


----------



## bone peeler (17. September 2009)

Gleich mit dem Bike nach Marokko oder mit dem Auto?


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2009)

Luberon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (17. September 2009)

Da muss ich mal nach Googlen... bin jetzt aber erst einmal weg... bis Sonntag!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Luberon



Super Bike-Revier 

Ich kenne zwei Jungs, die einen Adventure Trip mit dem MTB durch Marokko gemacht haben


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Gleich mit dem Bike nach Marokko oder mit dem Auto?



na mit dem Bike  frag mal Stuntzi, der kann die bestimmt die schnellste Route sagen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. September 2009)

Ei gude! Langes WE inkl. Urlaubsstart  aber ich glaube, ich drehe heut nochmal eine Runde durch den Taunus


----------



## wondermike (17. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl meinen transportablen Parktool-Montageständer mitnehmen



Aber pass' schön drauf auf und mach keine Kratzer rein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2009)




----------



## wissefux (18. September 2009)

morsche ...

wasn los  so früh bin ich ja wohl noch nicht. hab ja schließlich noch urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2009)

... und ich hab' schon Urlaub 

Moin


----------



## Hopi (18. September 2009)

Habe ich da nicht eben eine Dauerwolke über Luberon gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2009)

... Spätsommer, Sommer, Sonnenschein


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2009)

so, jetzetle, Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. September 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2009)

so, ab jetzt ist Urlaub 

Erst mal die wäsche aus dem Keller holen, dann packen, Rad verladen, was zu essen kochen, ein Gläschen Roten trinken und den Wecker stellen  

um 10:00 geht es los


----------



## Hopi (18. September 2009)

Was um 10:00 geht es los, und da musst Du dir den Wecker stellen  das schaffst Du auch ohne Wecker


----------



## ratte (18. September 2009)

Moin.
Noch einen kleinen Hüpfer in einer Blechdose mit zwei Flügeln und ich kann auch "endlich Wochenende" sagen.

Viel Spaß im Luberon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. September 2009)

Ahhh wer ist denn das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2009)

Bei uns geht's um 07:00 Uhr los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2009)

... deshalb jetzt Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (18. September 2009)

Gute nacht und gute Fahrt


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2009)

so Rad ist im Auto, jetzt habe ich Hunger


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... deshalb jetzt Gute Nacht



viiiiel spaß  und bitte heile wieder zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2009)

... wir werden uns Mühe geben 

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2009)

moin und viel spaß ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2009)

Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. September 2009)

n'Abend!

Freue mich auf morgen  bzw. Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2009)

Guten Morgen 

A., Stefan und ich sind gut im Luberon angekommen 

Das Wetter ist heute Morgen schön und wir werden bald zu unserer ersten Tour aufbrechen 

@Hirsch, Crazy: Wir sollten nochmal kurz telefonieren, damit Ihr den genauen Weg zu Hütte bekommt. Die liegt nämlich nicht genau, dort, wo es der Plan vermuten lässt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> A., Stefan und ich sind gut im Luberon angekommen
> 
> ...



Freut mich zu hören, dass ihr gute angekommen seit und das das Wetter gut ist 
ich werde mich gleich dem packen widmen


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2009)

und jetzt 

kelkheim meldet aktuell land unter ... aber bis dato war es nur reichlich früh.

obwohl : der fürst hat es schon gegen tourstart rund um seine behausung kurz regnen lassen  hat aber nix genutzt, bin trotzdem gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2009)

So, die erste schöne Tour zur Falaise und danach noch über St. Sat. liegt hinter uns, am Ende mussten wir etwas abkürzen, weil es auch hier Anfing zu rumpeln, aber bis auf ein paar Tröpfchen hat es bisher nichts gegeben


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. September 2009)

alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## Zilli (20. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Geburtstagswüsche 

. 

@ wahltho: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Feiere schön und lass Dich reichlich be

 schenken.


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. September 2009)

gratuliert man noch zum 51sten?

na, glückwünschen sollte man dann doch. einen schönen tag und fett präsente wünscht d.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Thomas und bis morgen  uuuund Abfahrt


----------



## Cynthia (20. September 2009)

Thomas, auch von mir viele Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag! 


@ all im Luberon:

Habt eine gute Zeit und unfallfreie Touren - viel Spaß!


Grüße an alle!

Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (20. September 2009)

Zwar spät doch besser als nie: Happy Birthday an die Geburtstags"kinder"


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2009)

von mir auch die besten grüße und wünsche


----------



## ratte (20. September 2009)

Uiuiui, gerade erst mitbekommen:

Alles Gute zum Burzeltag. 
Und noch viele Kilometer flowigen Trail unter den Stollen.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2009)

natürlich auch von mir !

immer gut, sich am ehrentag aus dem staub in ferne gefilde zu machen


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2009)

morsche


----------



## bone peeler (21. September 2009)

Morsche...

... Montag morgen und die Woche zieht sich wie Kaugummi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (21. September 2009)

Gn8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen 

Vielen Dank für die lieben Geburtstagsglückwünsche 

Almut, Stefan, Hirsch, Seb, Chris und meine Wenigkeit sitzen gerade noch nach einem leckeren Essen in Goult auf der Terasse unserer Hütte und betrachen einen herrlichen Sternenhimmel 

Heute sind wir bei schönstem Wetter eine herrliche, aber auch anstregende Tour gefahren - Ich glaube Seb, Stefan und Chris gefällt es hier sehr gut 

Seb macht gerade Nachtaufnahmen mit seiner Digitalknipse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2009)

Schöne Grüsse von Sebastian


----------



## Hopi (21. September 2009)

Viel Spaß noch  im hoffentlich sonnigen Süden.


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2009)

moin

die sonne lockt mit endlich vernünftigen temperaturen. also tschö ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, heute haben wir in der gesamten Gruppe die Falaise-Tour wiederholt, alle haben noch das  im Gesicht

Seb und Stefan haben goile Action-Bilder gemacht 

Hier ein Gruppenfoto auf der Falaise:





Almut und der Hirsch kaufen gerade ein und dann wir lecker gegrillt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2009)

Hier hüpft der Fürst, sehr schön festgehalten im Bild vom Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2009)

So, und hier noch ein paar Bilder in klein, beim draufklicken werden sie dann größer


----------



## Hopi (22. September 2009)

Da habt ihr ja richtig tolles Wetter


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2009)

der seb wird sich freuen...eine woche ausruhen und dann evtl wieder in die alpen 
is schon alles in planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da habt ihr ja richtig tolles Wetter



Klaro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2009)

Der Fürst beim Verzehren einer vom vom Ritter Stefan vorzüglich über dem offenen Feuer zubereiteten Hähnchenkeule


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2009)

mahlzeit und gn8


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2009)

moin


----------



## bone peeler (23. September 2009)

maaaahlzeit. so.. zeitig feierabend und das wetter passt auch... also ab uffs bike!


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. September 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2009)

Guten Abend aus dem wunderschönen Luberon 

Nach einem opulenten Abendmahl sitzen der Fürst und sein Gefolge wieder auf der Terasse der Datscha 

Heute stand die Mourre Nègre Tour auf dem Programm eine Tour im Haute Luberon mit einer sehr schönen trailigen Abfahrt, bei der allen jetzt noch das  auf dem Gesicht steht.

Hier einige Fotos:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2009)

Hier noch der Fürst bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



Welch ausführlicher Wortbeitrag 

Seb lässt fragen, wie weit die Planungen für das Alpen-w/e gediehen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2009)

Hier hat der Hirsch den mobilen Montageständer des Fürsten benutzt:





Dabei hat er einen Kratzer in den Montageständer gemacht. Wohlhabende Schnösel gehen einfach liderlich mit den Sachen anderer Leute um   ...

... der Fürst hat sich aber mit einem Kratzer im Standrohr in der Gabel des kleinen Roten des Hirsches revanchiert   

Heute wurden auch coole Trail-Videos mit der Helmkamera gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2009)

Guten Morgen 

So langsam versammelt sich die Reisegesellschaft an der opulent gedeckten Frühstückstafel


----------



## bone peeler (24. September 2009)

Moin... und neidische Grüße ins Luberon...


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2009)

Oh der Fürst ist da 
Er kann sich schon mal mental auf Innenlager schneiden vorbereiten  das neue Alu wird wohl in den nächsten 4 Wochen bei uns eintreffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2009)

Der Fürst, Ritter Mzaskar und Fürstin Almut sitzen bei Kaltgetränken schon wieder auf der Terasse der Datscha 

Auf der heutigen Tour ging es in die Schlucht von Sivergues: Bekannterwise sehr Goil  

Danach hat es dem Ritter Mzsakar, aber auch dem Fürsten und der Fürstin gereicht und nach einem Café- und Buchladen-Stop in Apt ging es direkt heimwärts...

... der Rest des fürstlichen Gefolges gibt es sich heute total und ist noch unterwegs


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2009)

Gibt es auch neue Wandmalereien eurer Heldentaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2009)

Später, wenn Knappe Seb, den wir als Hoffotografen mitgenommen haben, zurückgekehrt (sofern die drei Tollkühnen sich alleine in der Wildnis im Süden des Frankenlandes zurechtfinden)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Er kann sich schon mal mental auf Innenlager schneiden vorbereiten



 Gerne!


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2009)

Die Spanische Jungpressung soll sogar vor der Amerikanisch/Taiwanesischen Edeldose ankommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2009)

Guten Morgen meine Untertanen in den fernen Höhen des Taunus 

Die Gefolgschaft der glorreichen Sechs sitzt gerade wieder an der Tafelrunde und labt sich vor den bevorstehenden Qualen des Tages 



Hopi schrieb:


> ...Amerikanisch/Taiwanesischen Edeldose ...



Ein Widerspruch in sich - Aber gut, lesen wir heute mal geflissentlich darüber hinweg  

 Sind die Rahmen eigentlich nicht vorbereitet? - Nicolai Rahmen sind immer perfekt vorgearbeitet, da gibt es nix nachzufräsen


----------



## Hopi (25. September 2009)

Also SC ist da sehr schlampig, die schneiden nix und bei Mondraker weiß ich es noch nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht ob das V10 aus Taiwan kommt, aber die fingen mit dem neuen Bullit an dort zu fertigen. Aber wie das Bullit auch zeigt, es muss nicht alles schlecht sein was dort gebaut wird. Die meisten Autos aus Fernost halten auch besser als Euro/Ami Kisten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2009)

Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt


----------



## bone peeler (25. September 2009)

So.... ne kleine aber anstrengende Runde Feldi hab ich hinter mir... daher sag ich schonmal Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2009)

moin moin


----------



## bone peeler (26. September 2009)

morsche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welch ausführlicher Wortbeitrag
> 
> Seb lässt fragen, wie weit die Planungen für das Alpen-w/e gediehen sind



bezüglich des WE' siehts so aus:

Tour 1 --> dahin http://www.gipfelsuechtig.de/desktops/traualpsee.jpg
Beschreibung: Schotterauffahrt von 1000hm auf knapp 2000hm, dann über nen Gipfel ( 2039m) runter zum See ( auf 1600) von da aus runter zum nächsten see auf 1100; trailanteil = unbekannt  schätze 40%

Tour 2 --> dahin http://www.allgaeuergipfel.de/bilder/rauhhorn/kuehgkvo.jpg

auffahrt von 1100 bis ca. 1650m, von da aus wahrscheinlich bis auf 1890m tragen; abfahrt, wahrscheinlich trailig auf 1600, dann schiebe/fahre/tragena auf 2000m ( bei bedarf nochmal abfahrt auf 1800 un dann nochmal auf 2050m) idealerweise wieder abfahrt auf 1100m
trailanteil unbekannt; schätze 50%

Tour 3 ´--> dahin http://www.allgaeuer-alpen.net/images/tannheimertal.jpg
man beachte die gebirgsketten , die werden wir über 2 vorherige gipfel 
befahren
trailanteil unbekannt; schätze 60-70%

höhenmeter mäßig sind alle drei so im bereich 1100-1300hm


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2009)

Morsche 

was ein Traum, ich war eine Woche im Süden, Sonne geniessen und Rotwein trinken


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> was ein Traum, ich war eine Woche im Süden, Sonne geniessen und Rotwein trinken



aufwachen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2009)

The Fürst is back in Taunus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend die Damen 

Bin jetzt auch gesättigt und wohlbehalten wieder in heimischen Gefilden zum erholen des Urlaubes 

Es war ein seeehr schöner Urlaub und ich bin froh, dass mir die Gelegenheit gegeben wurde ihn zu erleben 

Bilder und Videos werde ich im Laufe der nächsten Tage aufbereiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2009)

Es war sehr schön, dass Du dabei warst Seb 

Wir sind auf die aufbereiteten Videos und Fotos sehr gespannt 

Es war wirklich wieder Mal ein toller Bike-Urlaub im Luberon und für Almut und mich steht jetzt schon fest, dass wir kommendes Jahr bestimmt wieder hinfahren werden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2009)

kleine Bastelei vorm schlafen, morgen schau ich mal über die anderen 1200 Bilder...





gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2009)

moin

und herzlich willkommen zurück in der heimat !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2009)

moin ihr säcke !!! 
welcome back!
bin ja schon ein bisschen neidisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2009)

Almut und ich  immer noch, wenn wir an die Mourre Nègre Abfahrt denken, vor allen Dingen an die französischen Jäger, die wir getroffen haben, kurz bevor es richtig runter ging und die uns für bekloppt erklärt haben, dass wir da mit dem Bike runterwollten und mit Ihren Armen Engelchen imitiert haben


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2009)

Moin 

es war gar kein Traum


----------



## bone peeler (27. September 2009)

moin *gääähn*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2009)

Ich werde mich gleich mal in den Hochtaunus begeben, um meine Ländereien zu kontrollieren


----------



## bone peeler (27. September 2009)

So.. nach Rücksprache meines eben aufgewachten Begleiters werden wir uns in ca. 1 Stunde auch in Richtung Hohemark machen... man sieht sich also am oder auf dem Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2009)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen trailigen Runde durch den Hochtaunus mit einem Durchschlag auf dem X-Trail.

Am nfh habe ich noch Urs, Christina + Bruder/Schwager getroffen und es wurde kurz geplauscht


----------



## bone peeler (27. September 2009)

So... bin auch vor 20min rein und völligst k.o. War wohl nicht ganz so mein Tag da ich schon auf dem Gipfel mit mir zu kämpfen hatte. Aber war ne coole Runde...

So, jetzt Nudeln und dann vorm Fernseher einschlafen... *g*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2009)

Ich bin heute Abend ziemlich platt, die 10 Stunden Fahrerei von gestern stecken mir noch in den Knochen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (27. September 2009)

Ich verabscheue mich jetzt auch... GN8!


----------



## ratte (27. September 2009)

Guten Abend die Herren,

schön, dass alle wieder wohlbehalten angekommen sind.
Wir sind auch eben erst die Tür rein. Waren bei meinem Dad und heute auf dem Rückweg einen kleinen Schlenker über Willingen.
Fazit: Zu kurz = gaanz großes Aua.
Falls Mav (oder, so sie denn schon wieder daheim, auch Petra) mitliest: Wir haben die Hühnerleiter am Starthügel mit Nichtbeachtung gestraft. Das Ding ist echt fieß.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2009)

erster.. moin


----------



## bone peeler (28. September 2009)

angeber...

moin moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2009)

Dritter!

Moin, moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2009)

moin moin moin moin

endlich wieder was los hier ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2009)

... klaro, wir sind ja wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2009)

Moin Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

Irgendwie ist da heute nicht wie letzte Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2009)

... ne leider überhaupt nicht


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2009)

Ach Leute  Büro hat doch auch etwas schönes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2009)

... klar: Büro, Büro ist auch lustisch


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

ich will zurück 

lieber




als


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2009)

habe ich schon erwähnt das ich heute im Arsch bin


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

warum??? ich habe nur etwas vom grossen Aua gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2009)

... genau, was war denn das grosse Aua?


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2009)

Nein, nein, nix passiert  ausser das ich bei einem Double fast gegen einen Baum gesprungen wäre . Willingen ist auf der Freeride mit extrem viel treten verbunden und alle paar Meter einen Table den man schön rausziehen kann . Aber so schön das auch ist, das geht echt an die Substanz. Die DH habe ich mir nur einmal gegeben und muss sagen technisch nicht anspruchsvoll, aber man braucht extrem dicke Eier bei den meisten Sachen.


----------



## ratte (28. September 2009)

Moin.
Keiner hat sich Aua getan.
Sollte nur heißen, dass es die Sprünge (Double) auf der DH dort ganz schön in sich haben.

So, und nun wieder an die Arbeit (obwohl das hier heute kaum einer tut, da im Labor neue Fenster eingesetzt werden).


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

ok, das ist gut 

und dicke Eier habe ich nicht, also brauche ich auch nicht nach Willingen


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2009)

Ach die Freeride würde dir auch Spaß machen, aber Willingen ist so bescheiden zu erreichen, dass es sich wegen dem FR nicht lohnen würde.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2009)

*S e b ! ! !*

Wo bleiben die Fotos und die Filme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. September 2009)

Ei gude!

zurück von einer seeehr genialen Tour mit Chris quer durch den (gefühltermaßen kompletten) Taunus 
Der Tacho zeigt 79km mit 2000hm :-O und die Trails waren ein Traum


----------



## bonusheft (28. September 2009)

So,

ich bin nach einem Umweg über Hibike geduscht und ziemlich k.o. auch wieder zu Hause. Bei mir waren es nur 64km und 1830hm. 

Aber nach der tollen Woche in der Provence (vielen Dank nochmal an die ganze Truppe ) bin ich immer noch im Trailfieber. Dem mussten wir heute einfach nachgeben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2009)

Da haben Hochwürden und der junge Knappe Seb heute aber ziemlich reingehauen 

Dafür ein grosses Lob vom Fürsten  

Nach der gestrigen Bike-Woche und dem gestrigen Taunusausritt gelüstete es dem Fürsten heute mal wieder nach einer ganz profanen Runde Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

jepp Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2009)

moin !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2009)

Salue


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2009)

Die vierrädrige Fahrt nach FFM oben ohne war heute Morgen sehr angenehm


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die vierrädrige Fahrt nach FFM oben ohne war heute Morgen sehr angenehm



bist ja schon nen halber hardcore-cabrio-fahrer ...

aber warum nicht richtig cabrio : nämlich zweirädrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> bist ja schon nen halber hardcore-cabrio-fahrer ...



Dank den modernen Segnungen der Technik der deutschen Automobilbaukunst hat das mit Hardcore wenig zu tun 



wissefux schrieb:


> aber warum nicht richtig cabrio : nämlich zweirädrig



Der Fürst hat halt vielfältige Interessen und nach 10 Tagen Abstinenz und Fokussierung auf zweirädrige Aktivitäten steht ihm der Sinn zur Zeit danach seine vierrädrige Liebelei zu bewegen  

Die Leibesertüchtigung kommt aber selbstverständlich nicht zu kurz und der Fürst wird heute Abend wieder den Spin-Trainer nutzen


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2009)

spinnen werde ich erst wieder zu winterpokalzeiten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2009)

Ich spinne ganzjährig und mehr oder weniger regelmässig...

... auch auf dem Spin-Trainer


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2009)

Mir war es heute Morgen zu dunkel  als bin ich auch mehrrädrignichtzweirädrig zu meinem Sponsor gereist  
Aber Mogen wird es den erten Summerendnightride geben  Mal sehen ob mein Lich noch funktioniert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2009)

so, ich setz mich jetzt an die Fotos...
ab jetzt, immer mehr im Album!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2009)

Na also - Geht doch 

Habe unser Internet jetzt komplett auf UMTS umgestellt und es ist deutlich schneller als der alte Telekom-DSK-Kram


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2009)

so denn, 148 Bilder vom Luberon Urlaub finden sich ab jetzt in meinem Album  hoffe alle sind mit den Bildern zufrieden und keiner fühlt sich vernachlässigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2009)

Vielen Dank  :anbet 

Bei mir wird es noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich dazu komme die Fotos auf DVD zu brennen und die Tracks zu sortieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (29. September 2009)

GN8 @ All!


----------



## bonusheft (29. September 2009)

@crazy: Klasse Bilder. Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

ich bin nicht dick ....


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

flying Sepp





ok have fun 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYjBQKIOb-w&feature=related"]YouTube - David Bowie - Heroes (live)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM0e1m9T9HQ&feature=related"]YouTube - The Man Who Sold The World - David Bowie - Live at the beeb[/ame]

or

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=209ArurxVG4&feature=fvw"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

GN8 and see ya


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

[.]


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2009)

moin. hab heut aufgrund leichten nieselregens geschwächelt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. hab heut aufgrund leichten nieselregens geschwächelt ...



 Nieselregen? - Keine Spur von Nieselregen, Du Memme, man konnte prima oben ohne fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2009)

Der Fürst mit einem kleinen Steak:


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nieselregen? - Keine Spur von Nieselregen, Du Memme, man konnte prima oben ohne fahren



die langschläfer kriegen halt von frühmorgenlichen ergüssen nix mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2009)

... vllt. sind es auch einfach nur andere frühmorgentliche Ergüsse


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

Ich bin wach  irgendwie will ich aber nicht hier sein  

hier wäre ich viel lieber


----------



## bone peeler (30. September 2009)

moin moin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2009)

Heutige Headline der FTD:

"Gabriel erscheint der SPD"


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

:Lol: der ist gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2009)

... gestern war ja auch noch der Feiertag der Erzengel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2009)

Auch goil:



			
				FTD schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Wähler haben der SPD in ihrer einstigen Hochburg Aachen den Rücken gekehrt: Gut 10 Prozent büßten die Sozialdemokraten im Vergleich zur letzten Bundestagswahl ein. Hauptverantwortlich für das Debakel in der Printenstadt ist offenkundig eine SPD-Frau, die wegen ihrer Fachpolitik und der Nutzung ihres Dienstwagens höchst umstritten ist: Ulla Schmidt .
> *Die scheidende Gesundheitsministerin ergatterte 29,9 Prozent der Erststimmen und verlor ihren Wahlkreis gegen Rudolf Henke. Der CDU-Mann kam auf 39,4 Prozent und eroberte damit das erste CDU-Direktmandat im roten Aachen seit 15 Jahren. Das Pikante: Henke ist der Vorsitzende der Ärztegewerkschaft Marburger Bundes, der Schmidts Gesundheitspolitik bisweilen stark attackiert hatte.* Noch 2005 hatte Schmidt den Wahlkreis knapp gewonnen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

http://www.vholdr.com/contourhd/helmetcam

ca 300 USD


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... gestern war ja auch noch der Feiertag der Erzengel



yep


----------



## wondermike (30. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heutige Headline der FTD:
> 
> "Gabriel erscheint der SPD"




Ich hab' noch was besseres, extra für Dich:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,652058,00.html


----------



## bone peeler (30. September 2009)

So.. ich verkrümel mich mal unter die Bettdecke... GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2009)

Ich sage auch Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2009)

Leute das mit dem Verschicken der Luberon-Fotos wird schwierig. Nachdem ich Stefans Fotos von Raw nach JPG verwandelt habe, machen die Fotos von Stefan, Seb und Almut immer noch über 8 GB aus, alleine die von Seb sind über 6 GB. DVD brennen scheidet daher aus.

Jetzt könnte ich nur noch an der JPG-Qualität rumspielen...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute das mit dem Verschicken der Luberon-Fotos wird schwierig. Nachdem ich Stefans Fotos von Raw nach JPG verwandelt habe, machen die Fotos von Stefan, Seb und Almut immer noch über 8 GB aus, alleine die von Seb sind über 6 GB. DVD brennen scheidet daher aus.
> 
> Jetzt könnte ich nur noch an der JPG-Qualität rumspielen...



mach doch zwei dvds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2009)

... oder bring den laptop zur post ...

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mach doch zwei dvds



Das ist mir zu aufwendig 

Jetzt aber endgültig Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (30. September 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute das mit dem Verschicken der Luberon-Fotos wird schwierig. Nachdem ich Stefans Fotos von Raw nach JPG verwandelt habe, machen die Fotos von Stefan, Seb und Almut immer noch über 8 GB aus, alleine die von Seb sind über 6 GB. DVD brennen scheidet daher aus.
> 
> Jetzt könnte ich nur noch an der JPG-Qualität rumspielen...



8 GB SD-Karten kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt.


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2009)

morsche

heut hab ichs durchgezogen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin 

Thomas, ich kann dir einen Stick schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.vholdr.com/contourhd/helmetcam
> 
> ca 300 USD



Ich würde auf die warten http://www.xsportfilms.com/categori...s-_la_1.html?gclid=COT43Pebm50CFY6CzAodE1Zw2A  mehr Weitwinkel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

Wegen der Fotos: Vllt. wäre es doch besser, wenn Stefan und Sebastian eine Vorauswahl treffen und die Fotos dann verschicken.


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2009)

kann jemand was zum aktuellen aldi-ergometer sagen ?

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_14488.htm?WT.mc_id=2009-09-15-11-34

soll eventuell meinen hometrainer kettler golf ersetzen, den dann meine mami bekommen würde ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten mal so ein Ding von Aldi zu Hause, das hab' ich in zwei Wochen fertissch gemacht, dann war der Antrieb platt  

Danach habe ich mir einen Kettler Spin Trainer geholt und der läuft und läuft und läuft....


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal so ein Ding von Aldi zu Hause, das hab' ich in zwei Wochen fertissch gemacht, dann war der Antrieb platt



 du sollst doch nur locker radfahren 

mein kettler golf läuft auch noch perfekt. allerdings trete ich den auch deutlich weniger ...
ergometer von kettler gibts ab 600 euro aufwärts und bieten weniger als das aldi-ding. rein optisch so bieder wie mein alter golf hometrainer. das aldi-ergo-ding wirkt recht sportlich ...

der ergo-race fällt leider aus, da offenens schwungrad. da hab ich angst um meine 3 stubentiger ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, auch wenn sie mit Ausstattungsdetails und Optik blenden, würde ich von den Aldi-Dingern die Finger lassen, wenn sobald Du vorhast, das Gerät ernsthaft zu nutzen 

Kettler kostet, sind aber halten dafür auch 

Wir haben auch einen Kater und der macht um meinen Spin-Trainer (mit offenem Schwungrad( im Betrieb einen grossen Bogen 

Ich hab den Kettler seit Anfang 2003 im Einsatz und noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann jemand was zum aktuellen aldi-ergometer sagen ?
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_14488.htm?WT.mc_id=2009-09-15-11-34
> 
> soll eventuell meinen hometrainer kettler golf ersetzen, den dann meine mami bekommen würde ...


 

Ich nehm das Weibchen


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wegen der Fotos: Vllt. wäre es doch besser, wenn Stefan und Sebastian eine Vorauswahl treffen und die Fotos dann verschicken.


 

Ich werde der Tage mal eine Vorauswahl treffen und die Bilder auf einer Webpage (Mac) freischalten 

Wer dann irgendein Bild in hoher Auflösung möchte kann die dann bei mir bekommen, oder bei Thomas abholen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5zqt0Jr-Gg&feature=popular"]YouTube - NEW:Guido Westerwelle snubs BBC reporter for English question at press conference[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich nehm das Weibchen



... ist ja auch schon in der richtigen Positur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (1. Oktober 2009)

mahlzeit!


----------



## Hopi (1. Oktober 2009)

Politisches Youtube ist nix für hier 

Aber das passt schon eher in ein Sport-Forum 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAuqj5advwE"]YouTube - Forum Forever Trailer[/ame]

noch 3 Monate


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

Sport? Ist das hier etwa ein Sportforum?


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2009)

Sport  habe ich das Kleingedruckte nicht gelesen


----------



## Hopi (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja  ist es


----------



## wondermike (1. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ja  ist es



Wie jetzt? Seit wann das denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

Paperlafax! Der Fürst erklärt das hier jetzt einfach zum Politikforum!


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2009)

schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

Apropos Politik:

Wer kennt

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYZSjp6lQns"]YouTube - Otto Dupscheck[/ame] noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2009)

och nööö 


nieder mit der Diktatur 



Freiheit für alle


----------



## wondermike (1. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> och nööö
> 
> 
> nieder mit der Diktatur
> ...



Immer diese Radikalen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn eigentlich gegen einen mildtätigen Despoten einzuwenden


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2009)

In der CH lernt man sich gegen Despoten aufzulehnen   

Nur bei unserem libyschen Freund funktioniert das nicht. Jetzt möchte er, das die Schweiz sich wegen der Polizeifotos entschuldigt


----------



## wondermike (1. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich gegen einen mildtätigen Despoten einzuwenden



Na, dass er in den allerseltensten Fällen mildtätig bleibt. Die Diskussion haben schon die alten Griechen geführt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

... och ich bin doch in der Regel mildtätig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... och ich bin doch in der Regel mildtätig



Klar. Sagen sie alle. So wie er hier:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACjHB9GZN18"]YouTube - Erich Mielke: "...Ich liebe doch alle..."[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2009)

dem ist nix hinzuzufügen ...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Klar. Sagen sie alle. So wie er hier:



eigentlich schon traurig


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2009)

moin

frisch im schatten, aber trocken ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Irgendwie herbstet es doch sehr im Taunuswunderland


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2009)

nicht nur dort


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2009)

Entgegen der Vorhersage sieht das Wetter draussen ja doch ganz nett aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2009)

... war ja eher mal wieder ein ruhiger Tag hier 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2009)

moin, moin 

Knapp Zweiter


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2009)

aber extrem knapp ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2009)

... aber ganz, ganz extrem knapp


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2009)

so, geh dann mal den aldi-ergometer aufbauen ...

meine eltern haben sich den jetzt gekauft ...


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin  Dritter oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2009)

@Iggi, Seb: Ich dachte Ihr wolltet dieses w/e nochmal in die Alpen


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin schon dort


----------



## wondermike (3. Oktober 2009)

Habe grade festgestellt, dass heute Feiertag ist und sämtliche Läden zu haben. Warum sagt einem denn sowas eigentlich keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2009)

HiHiHi


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2009)

moin
meint ihr der hält mich aus ? http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Disc-Laufrads...eile?hash=item48379980d8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi, Seb: Ich dachte Ihr wolltet dieses w/e nochmal in die Alpen


WOLLTEN wir....
meine karre spinnt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Habe grade festgestellt, dass heute Feiertag ist und sämtliche Läden zu haben. Warum sagt einem denn sowas eigentlich keiner?



Nein wie goil - You made my day!


----------



## bone peeler (3. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen und ´nen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2009)

... das hättest Du dem Wondermike mal früher wünschen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja... jedem ist dieser Feiertag ja nicht recht... für die ist es dann ein Trauertag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich meinte deshalb:



wondermike schrieb:


> Habe grade festgestellt, dass heute Feiertag ist und sämtliche Läden zu haben. Warum sagt einem denn sowas eigentlich keiner?


----------



## bone peeler (3. Oktober 2009)

Das habe ich schon verstanden... ich meinte es in der Hinsicht das diese Leute dann solch Feiertage verdrängen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2009)

Tja, es stimmt wohl, dass sich so mancher Wessi und inzwischen auch Ossi in der Tat die Mauer zurück wünscht


----------



## bone peeler (3. Oktober 2009)

Mmmh... ich nicht... sonst wär ich nicht hier 



So.. ich geh mal ne Runde drehen...


----------



## wondermike (3. Oktober 2009)

Zum Ausgleich habe ich natürlich sofort die Flagge gehisst und verbringe nun den Rest des Tages auf dem Balkon mit dem Absingen der Nationalhymne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2009)

... die armen Nachbarn


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2009)

achtung : bahntrail wegen baumfällung gesperrt 

toll daran ist, dass man vom rettershof kommend erst in der mitte per absperrung darauf hingewiesen wird. bin natürlich da durch 

blöderweise sind die arbeiten noch nicht abgeschlossen und der rest des trails ist gut mit geäst zugemüllt. supi.
wer nicht dauernd absteigen will, sollte warten, bis der trail wieder frei wird.
vom reis aus ist wenigstens gleich abgesperrt ...


----------



## bone peeler (3. Oktober 2009)

So... bin zurück... und schlagkaputt... ich glaub ich hab ´ne kleene Grippe die mir die Kräfte raubt...


----------



## wondermike (3. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die armen Nachbarn



Höre ich da Zweifel an meinen Sangeskünsten? Unverschämtheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> So... bin zurück... und schlagkaputt... ich glaub ich hab ´ne kleene Grippe die mir die Kräfte raubt...



Meine Nase fühlt sich auch seeehr beunruhigend an, habe heute aufs fahren verzichtet in der Hoffnung es wird nix schlimmes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2009)

Präventiv schon mal gute Besserung 

... und gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2009)

guds nächtle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2009)

Moin 

Erster!


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

Juhu


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2009)

so lang es noch fürs podium reicht .... 

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> meint ihr der hält mich aus ? http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Disc-Laufrads...eile?hash=item48379980d8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



nein nicht?  ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2009)

... das Angebot wurde beendet


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nein nicht?  ok



Die Felgen sind stabil aber sauschwer. Ich habe übrigens noch einen LRS mit den Single Track Felgen und XT Naben im Keller. Hast Du Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind stabil aber sauschwer. Ich habe übrigens noch einen LRS mit den Single Track Felgen und XT Naben im Keller. Hast Du Interesse?



auch in weiß und vorne mit 20mm steckachse ? 
und wegen dem gewicht... ich glaub nicht das mein mavic 321  deore lrs soo viel leichter ist...und ich komm damit auch alles hoch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2009)

... naja so viel schwerer als die Mavic 321er, die ich standarmässig verbaue, sind sie auch  nicht 

Ich habe gerade mal eine 321 im Keller gewogen und komme auf 540 Gramm, für die Sun Single Track habe ich 590 Gramm gegoogelt.


----------



## wartool (4. Oktober 2009)

iggi.. falls du günstig Laufräder besorgen willst, die z.b DT Naben haben.. und ne 5.1er DT-Swiss... die findest Du bei chainreactioncycles.com - auch custommade zum recht guten Preis.. habe dort schon 3 Sätze geordert!


die Edith:

besonder Produkte von Hope und Endura (also in England gefertigte) sind dort recht günstig.. kin Ärger mit dem zoll... und sogar ein guter Support auf Deutsch!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2009)

Yepp - Bei Chaincyclereaction habe ich auch schon einen DT Swiss Dämpfer günstig geordert.


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> auch in weiß und vorne mit 20mm steckachse ?



Diese jungen Leute sind aber auch sooo anspruchsvoll heutzutage...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2009)

moin moin! 
jetzt bin ich mir sicher krank zu sein  da ist lange Bettruhe schon in Ordnung 




wartool schrieb:


> iggi.. falls du günstig Laufräder besorgen willst, die z.b DT Naben haben.. und ne 5.1er DT-Swiss... die findest Du bei chainreactioncycles.com - auch custommade zum recht guten Preis.. habe dort schon 3 Sätze geordert!
> 
> 
> die Edith:
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Bei Chaincyclereaction habe ich auch schon einen DT Swiss Dämpfer günstig geordert.





@iggi: siehste, ich sag doch guck da mal rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2009)

Gute Besserung


----------



## bone peeler (4. Oktober 2009)

Moin... auch bei mir ist die kleine Erkältung über Nacht erwachsen geworden... Halsschmerzen ohne Ende... *nerv*

Naja... Wetter ist eh doof... da verbring ich den Nachmittag mal vor der PS3...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

Wie das Wetter ist doof  Kann ich nicht behaupten


----------



## bone peeler (4. Oktober 2009)

Pffff....

Hier ist´s schon den ganzen Tag leicht stürmisch, wolkenverhangen und es tröpfelt ab und an...

Ich werd mir bald ´ne heisse Wanne gönnen und bei einem leckeren Tee den Tatort zu Gemüte führen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier in fbh ist das Wetter jetzt auch eher bescheiden, ich werde gleich noch mit meinem Filius zum Thai gehen und dann noch Krabat schauen


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

Essen, gute Idee  

nochschnell duschen und rasieren und dann zu einer leckeren Pizza 

Tatort kann warten 

BTW: auf 2000m waren es schattige 4 - 7 Grad mit einem recht kühlen Wind  Bin heute zum ersten mal lang/lang gfahren


----------



## bone peeler (4. Oktober 2009)

Stichwort Pizza... da hat´s grad geklingelt... 


Lecker Meeresfrüchte... mjam mjam... bin dann mal essen


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2009)

Im Fernsehen gibt es grade einen Bericht über Kambodscha, wo gegrillte Ratten als Delikatesse gelten.


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2009)

mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Im Fernsehen gibt es grade einen Bericht über Kambodscha, wo gegrillte Ratten als Delikatesse gelten.



Wenn man Tauben isst, gibt es keinen Grund, Ratten zu verschmähen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Im Fernsehen gibt es grade einen Bericht über Kambodscha, wo gegrillte Ratten als Delikatesse gelten.


Falls Du darüber auch nur im Ansatz nachdenken solltest, musst Du mich erstmal kriegen.

Boah, was ein Wochenende. Jetzt brauche ich erstmal Erholung.


----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und dann noch Krabat schauen


Aber eine Version ohne Werbeunterbrechung, oder? Oder habe ich da irgendetwas übersehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2009)

... apropos Ratte  

Krabat habe ich als DVD ausgeliehen


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Falls Du darüber auch nur im Ansatz nachdenken solltest, musst Du mich erstmal kriegen.



Aber neeeiiiiiin. Iiiiich doch nicht.


----------



## bone peeler (4. Oktober 2009)

@ Waltho: Erzähl mir mal wie der Film so ist. Der soll ja in meiner Heimat spielen... dann würd ich den auch mal schauen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2009)

... Ich werde berichten, aber da meine bessere Hälfte gerade nach Hause gekommen ist und sie meint, der das Buch und erst recht der Film seien zu depri, weiss ich nicht, ob das heute noch was gibt


----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2009)

Das Buch fand ich recht nett. Hat für einen Abend gereicht. 
Den Film würde ich aber auch mal gerne sehen, da das Buch doch sehr gerade heraus ohne viel Ausschmückung geschrieben ist, was ich mal als Abwechslung sehr angenehm fand.
Und wieso depri?  Das soll doch ein Kinderbuch sein, oder?


----------



## Cynthia (4. Oktober 2009)

@ mzaskar:

Dein Bild  von vorhin - war das oberhalb vom Walensee mit Blick auf die Churfirsten?

Gruß Christina


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

Jau war es  kurz vor der Seebenalp 




Seebenalp, ich will ja nicht mit dem Wetter prahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (4. Oktober 2009)

Tolle Bilder!  Da kommt doch irgendwie Heimweh auf ... 

Als Schweizerin war ich noch nie richtig in den Heimatbergen mit dem MTB unterwegs. Das muss unbedingt geändert werden ...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

Juup lohnt sich  meldet euch doch mal wenn ihr hier seit


----------



## Cynthia (4. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gerne, danke!  Und dann nehmen wir noch Caro und Thomas mit ... die Helvetia-Plauscher. 


Gruß Christina


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

Juup leider hat Caro sich nicht mehr gemeldet. Eigentlich wollte Sie oder wollten sie mit  Ich würde sagen, sie hat etwas verpasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht 

Wir haben dann übrigens doch nicht Krabat geschaut, sondern einen Teil der Verfilmung von Garp - ist übrigens eines meiner Lieblingsbücher  

Der Film, zwar inzwischen schon etwas älter, ist nachwievor auch recht sehenswert.


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2009)

n8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (4. Oktober 2009)

So... ich leg mich auch mal unter die wärmende Decke. Ich hoffe morgen gehts mir besser.

GN8


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

moin ihr lieben.

hatte schon einen spannenden tag ...

erst hat es wohl einen moped-fahrer  heute früh auf gerader nasser straße zerlegt. ich war schon weit vorbei, da hörte ich es von weit hinten scheppern. sah aus der ferne aber nach einzelschicksal aus. die erste hilfe hab ich anderen überlassen ...

dann hab ich im aufzug versehentlich den alarmknopf mit meinem lenker gedrückt 
der not-dienst-mensch war begeistert 

die woche wird gut ... da bin ich mir jetzt ganz sicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen  

Hey Fux, kann nur besser werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Alles wird gut  

... wir nähern uns mit Riesenschritten einer grossen K-Frage


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

wau


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wir nähern uns mit Riesenschritten einer grossen K-Frage



mist, er hats gemerkt ...

also dann mal los !

51


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

50


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
was ein WE, ich bin voll im Arsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Memme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

aber sowas von memme ...

kannst dich ja jetzt 5 tage ausruhen ...


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern keine Kraft mehr in den Beinen gehabt im ersten Rennlauf,  ich glaube ich sollte in Darmstadt mit BMX fahren anfangen 


Hast Du eigentlich schon ein paar Filme von eurem Urlaub hochgeladen?  Ich werde wohl auf die GoProWide HD warten bis ich mir eine kaufe, den 170° ist dann doch besser für Bike Video´s. Die 120° von Mav´s Contour HD  sind auch nicht genug finde ich. Siehe Film von Beerfelden!


----------



## bone peeler (5. Oktober 2009)

Moin.... *hatschi*....*hust*

Also besser gehts mir heut noch nicht... und dabei soll Mittwoch bestes Bikerwetter werden ... *grml*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Filme hat der Seb und der wollte was draus schnippeln, ich habe derzeit keine Zeit.

Mit der Kameraposition und dem Aufnahmewinkel hatte ich auch diesmal überhaupt keine Probleme - ich bin nachwievor sehr zufrieden mit dem System 

Wir sind ziemlch heftige neue Trails runter (wie bereits geschrieben haben die französischen Jäger ja für bekloppt erklärt, weil wir da runter sind  ) und trotzdem sind die Aufnahmen gemäß gemeinsamer erster Einschätzung der Luberon-Reisenden gut geworden. Deinen Effekt, dass Du Dein eigenes Vorderrad gefilmt hast, habe ich nicht gehabt


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

schön war es gestern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

ja, sehr schön


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

sowas von schön ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön  und vor allem das Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Yepp - das war hier gestern nicht so prickelnd, aber es soll ja nochmal besser werden


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

hauptsache es bleibt heute mittag gegen 16.00 uhr trocken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Da drücke ich Dir die Daumen, denn es sollen heute lt. www.wetter.de in Kelkheim bei einer Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 88% drei bis fünf Liter pro Quadratmeter runterkommen


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

hört sich prima an


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2009)

Also im Odenwald war das Wetter gestern zwar bedeckt aber trocken und wärmer als am Samstag bei Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Na hoffentlich wenigstens die Regenklamotten dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wenigstens die Regenklamotten dabei



is eh standard ...

nur für die füße hab ich nix gescheites


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also im Odenwald war das Wetter gestern zwar bedeckt aber trocken und wärmer als am Samstag bei Sonne.



In fbh war es tagsüber auch bis auf paar ganz wenige Tropfen trocken, es war aber die ganze Zeit sehr grau und trüb.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

und windig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur für die füße hab ich nix gescheites



Tja da hatte ich Dir ja schonmal eine Empfehlung gegeben: Die langen Gore Gamaschen - da bleiben die Füsse trocken


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2009)

Wieder echt tiefschürfende Gespräche hier heute. 

Aber Hauptsache wir sind gesund...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wieder echt tiefschürfende Gespräche hier heute.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache wir sind gesund...



k-frage


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die langen Gore Gamaschen - da bleiben die Füsse trocken



eher so bergsteiger-gamschen oder richtige biker-gamaschen ?

das zeugs für biker (an der sohle fast geschlossen) geht immer so schnell an den pedalen kaputt ...


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> k-frage



Ach....?


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

yep


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wieder echt tiefschürfende Gespräche hier heute.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache wir sind gesund...



Wir schon  nur bei den Freireitern gab es am WE Verluste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe einfache, dünne Bergsteigergamaschen. Da ich im Winter wetterfeste Wanderschuhe trage brauche ichdie Dinger nur um eintretendes Wasser con oben abzuhalten


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir schon  nur bei den Freireitern gab es am WE Verluste.



Bissi Schwund is immer.

Und wieder 5 Euro ins Phrasenschwein.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

Hat es noch mehr erwischt oder nur den einen vom Samstag


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

19


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> 19



 Die Spannung steigt. Die Qualität der Beiträge... na ja.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... wetterfeste *bike*schuhe



sowas bräuchte es noch auf dem markt. dann reichen einfache gamaschen aus ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Spannung steigt. Die Qualität der Beiträge... na ja.





wissefux schrieb:


> sowas bräuchte es noch auf dem markt. dann reichen einfache gamaschen aus ...



was stimmt denn an der qualität nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> eher so bergsteiger-gamschen oder richtige biker-gamaschen ?
> 
> das zeugs für biker (an der sohle fast geschlossen) geht immer so schnell an den pedalen kaputt ...



Natürlich die Biker-Gamaschen - die Langen, sind sehr gut mit der kurzen Alp-X-Hose von Gore zu kombinieren  

Da ich grundsätzlich Clickies fahre, habe ich keine Probleme mit der Sohle bei den Gamaschen


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> was stimmt denn an der qualität nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> was stimmt denn an der qualität nicht



 Verstehe ich auch nicht, insb. da es hier ausnahmsweise mal wieder ums Biken geht


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> 19



man muß sich eben so langsam an kürzere postings rantasten.
wenn man dauernd so lange abhandlungen tippen muß, wirds echt eng am ende ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir schon  nur bei den Freireitern gab es am WE Verluste.



Noch wer ausser Rocky?


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht, insb. da es hier ausnahmsweise mal wieder ums Biken geht



genau 

ich brauche bärentatzenkompatible unzerstörbare gamaschen 

und das bis heute mittag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Socken aus Kettenhemdmaterial innen mit Goretex gefüttert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und das bis heute mittag



Sorry kein Mitleid - Man kann sich auch mal den Wetterbericht anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Socken aus Kettenhemdmaterial innen mit Goretex gefüttert



klingt gut 

guck gleich mal bei hibike rein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ne schau lieber mal bei www.antikeruestungen.de


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry kein Mitleid - Man kann sich auch mal den Wetterbericht anschauen



das hab ich im tv. da war von abends regen die rede


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne schau lieber mal bei www.antikeruestungen.de



später. nicht ablenken jetzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Vll.t hast Du ja Glück


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

na, traut sich keiner mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Und?


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2009)

Hollera Di Dödel Di.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vll.t hast Du ja Glück



glück gehört dazu ...

auch für die k-frage ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Daneben 

Glückwunsch Mike - Wie war das mit dem blinden Huhn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hollera Di Dödel Di.



ausgerechnet der, der hier mehr qualität reinbringen wollte 

glühstrumpf


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2009)




----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ausgerechnet der, der hier mehr qualität reinbringen wollte
> 
> glühstrumpf



 Alles nur ein sehr durchsichtiges Manöver um die Konkurrenz zu verwirren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Na jetzt wird's ja echt unglaublich intellektuell 

Vllt. könntest Du ja mal drei Seiten lang die neuesten Smilies posten


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. könntest Du ja mal drei Seiten lang die neuesten Smilies posten



 Jetzt ist erstmal Pause, ein andermal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

... Hast Dir 'ne Pause verdient, war ja anstrengend genug


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

pause ist ein gutes stichwort ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

... Schappi ist ein noch besseres Stichwort


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

ein gesunder kerl dank chappi !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

... damit sie auch morgen noch kraftvoll zubeissen können!


... ach ne, das war was anderes


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

lt. regenradar müßte es hier schon lange schiffen ...

aber nix. alles (noch) schön trocken. mal schauen, ob das ard-wetter recht hatte ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

hätt ich mal nix gesagt. es fusselt mittlerweile ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

FFM meldet ebenfalls leichte Niederschläge ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet ebenfalls leichte Niederschläge ...


 
wer schläge wen nieder


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

hab mich nicht niederschlagen lassen und tapfer mir den weg durch die fluten gebahnt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (5. Oktober 2009)

So... bin grad rein... vom Arzt. Er hat mich jetzt bis 14.10. als Niveauwächter des Forums eingesetzt... also schön brav sein 

*hatschi* *hust* *schnief*


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2009)

na wenn das mal gesundheitsfördernd ist


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> So... bin grad rein... vom Arzt. Er hat mich jetzt bis 14.10. als Niveauwächter des Forums eingesetzt... also schön brav sein



Dann solltest Du Deinen Nick aber zu Sisyphus ändern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## bone peeler (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach mich vom Acker... morgen liegt ein langer Couchtag vor mir


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Oktober 2009)

ei gude!



bone peeler schrieb:


> So... bin grad rein... vom Arzt. Er hat mich jetzt bis 14.10. als Niveauwächter des Forums eingesetzt... also schön brav sein
> 
> *hatschi* *hust* *schnief*



ich bin noch am überlegen den Doc zu konsuliteren, dann hätte ich auch Zeit für das Luberon Video  aber ich denke an der Hochschule sollte man die ersten Tage keinesfalls verpassen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass die Uni in dem Fall Vorrang haben sollte, obwohl ich auf das Video auch sehnlichst warte ; )  


... unsere Altersvorsorge geht schliesslich vor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich mach mich vom Acker... morgen liegt ein langer Couchtag vor mir



 Oh grosser Wächter des Niveaus - Pflege und rekreiere er sich, auf das er sich morgen seiner schweren Aufgabe würdig erweisen möge 

... Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2009)

... und gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2009)

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen  frisch draussen


----------



## Hopi (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
geht so! Noch kein Bodenfrost


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2009)

bin weich, nehme den grossen Roten mit Chauffeur


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... nehme den grossen Roten mit Chauffeur



hast du es gut. unsereins muß ne kleine kiste nehmen und noch selber fahren ...

war heute eigentlich nicht weich, obwohl gestern weichgespült auf der heimreise.
bin aber auf abruf und muß ich mal wieder um handwerker kümmern. die radstatistik dieses jahr ist eh schon lang am a*****


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2009)

Wollte eigentlich heute mit dem Rad nach FFM, bin aber hier w/ administrativer Dinge aufgehalten worden, also gleich doch vierrädrig, vorgeheizt und wahrscheinlich oben ohne.


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2009)

wenn andere losfahren, mach ich schon feierabend ...


----------



## bone peeler (6. Oktober 2009)

Morsche!


----------



## ratte (6. Oktober 2009)

Morgen zusammen,
ich auch heute Couch/Bett.
Und wenn ich nicht noch den verd... Mietwagen hätte wieder zurück bringen müssen, hätte ich mich wohl auch noch nicht großartig erhoben.
Dafür haben mich meine Mitarbeiter alle verflucht, dass ich die Bazillen so großzügig verteile. 
*hatschi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (6. Oktober 2009)

Oha... dann auch mal Gute Besserung!


----------



## ratte (6. Oktober 2009)

Danke und zurück, so von Couch zu Couch.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2009)

das ist ja mittlerweile extrem couching 

Gute Besserung


----------



## bone peeler (6. Oktober 2009)

Danke. Muss mich jetzt doch mal von der Couch aufraffen und den Krankenschein wegbringen und den Apotheker besuchen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2009)

Na dann mal gute Besserungen den Maladierenden


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2009)

ich sitz auch auf der couch  bin aber nicht kränklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (6. Oktober 2009)

Man man man, dass sind Arbeitszeiten bei Dir.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Schweiz rüstet ab 

http://www.20min.ch/news/schweiz/story/Vom-Bajonett-bis-zur-Artilleriegranate-18103419


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Man man man, dass sind Arbeitszeiten bei Dir.



du mußt nur ein paar gebäude weitergehen


----------



## bone peeler (6. Oktober 2009)

Hach... Couching ist ganz schön anstrengend... bin jetzt irgendwie müde...


----------



## ratte (6. Oktober 2009)

Volle Zustimmung. Habe gerade erstmal drei Stunden geratzt.
Was mache ich jetzt nur in der kommenden Nacht?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten  und der Hopi ist dir auch bestimmt behilflich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin echt froh, dass es sich heute Morgen so gefügt hat, dass ich doch nicht mit dem Bike nach FFM bin


----------



## ratte (6. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten  und der Hopi ist dir auch bestimmt behilflich


Körperliche Anstrengung fällt schon mal raus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2009)

Na und: Liebling, fang schon mal an, Du weisst ja wo alles ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2009)

Ei gude!

und schon wieder weg! Heut war Stundet sein toll, erst Frühstück dann organisatorischens und nach der Campusführung wurde gegrillt 
Morgen dann die ersten Vorlesungen und ein Englisch-Test....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2009)

Well I hope that you are heavy on the wire


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin echt froh, dass es sich heute Morgen so gefügt hat, dass ich doch nicht mit dem Bike nach FFM bin



ich auch 

denke, morgen wirds besser sein ...

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2009)

Morgen früh muss der Fürst zunächst ins Land der Bajuwaren reisen. Dort gibt es ganz in der Nähe der Burg der Aschaffen in Hös am Bache den einzigen Schmied, dem der Fürst die Pflege und Wartung seines Streitwagens anvertraut - Eben diesen Schmied muss der Fürst morgen kurz aufsuchen, um von dort dann sofort an die Furt der Franken zu eilen...

... Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich seh schon, die pure Ankündigung eines Niveau-Wächters hat die Herren zu sprachlichen Höhenflügen ambitioniert... ich bin begeistert! 


So.. und nun wird sich des Fürsten Lakai in seine Gemächer zurückziehen um ein wenig seine Körperverfassung zu verbessern.

Ich wünsche eine angenehme Nachtruhe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2009)

Oh edler Wächter des Forumniveaus - Möge er sein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel stellen, seine Aufgaben sind gar wichtig und er ist keinesfalls nur ein Lakai 

Daher beste Wünsche zur baldigen und vollständigen Genesung vom Fürsten des Taunus


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Körperliche Anstrengung fällt schon mal raus.



für wen


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2009)

morsche ihr mädels un bube


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2009)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2009)

... so: Auf ins wilde Land der Bajuwaren


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2009)

komme unser fürscht heile wieder ...


----------



## bone peeler (7. Oktober 2009)

Der Wächter schreitet in die heiligen Hallen und wünscht den anwesenden Volkschaften einen Guten Morgen. Leider ist ihm noch keine Blitzheilung wiederfahren... somit geht es heut mit Schnief und Hust weiter...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2009)

Happy Couching


----------



## bone peeler (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke. Aber gerade bei dem schönen Wetter nervt das Couching ja extrem. Was solls... werd ich mal in meinen Filmen kramen...


----------



## ratte (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin.
Ich werde auch gerade wieder ins Bett gejagt.
Gleich muss ich mir allerdings auch erstmal den gelben Schein besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2009)

wünsche den maladen Forumskolleginnen und Forumskollegen mal 

Gute Besserung  

ist ja schlimm mit euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> komme unser fürscht heile wieder ...



Ist er!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2009)

ei gude!


ich habe gehört lockeres Spazieren gehen bei bestem Wetter hilft der Genesung  und der Gemütsstimmung 
Mit viel Vitamin C und zum Glück bisher sehr wenig stress gehts mir schon wieder besser, wenngleich ich mich als alles andere als fit bezeichnen würde 

So, die Hausarbeiten rufen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2009)

Der Fürst hat sich noch auf dem Spin-Trainer kasteit und ist jetzt müde...

... Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2009)

Wie war der Ausflug zu den Bajuwaren? War er von Erfolg gekrönt?


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2009)

da wirs wohl heute nicht mehr erfahren werden, gehe ich jetzt bald in die heia ...

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2009)

na dann  ich geh mal die wäsche auf die Leine werfen


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2009)

so, dann warten wir mal alle gespannt auf eine antwort heute ...

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen 

scheinbar hinkt das Streitgefährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2009)

Nein, nein alles im grünen Bereich 

Es handelte sich doch nur um den lästigen Papier- und Behördenkram, über den ich Dir schon im Luberon berichtet hatte, der einen erneuten Besuch bei meinem Schmied in Hös am Bache im Land der Bajuwaren erroderlich machte 

Heute bin ich aber zweirädrig nach FFM gereist


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2009)

immer noch dieser Papierkram  

Hoffe denn dies unsäglich Leid habe nun ein End


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2009)

tja, fürst sein alleine schützt vor papierkram nicht 

2 rädrig war schön warm heute früh. soll morgen leider wieder krass anders werden


----------



## bone peeler (8. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen von der Halsschmerzfraktion!


----------



## bone peeler (8. Oktober 2009)

Mh... is aber arg ruhig heut hier. Habt ihr alle Angst euch anzustecken?


----------



## ratte (8. Oktober 2009)

Nö, melde mich auf dem Weg der Besserung. 
Das Geschniefe hat schon nachgelassen, Kopf und Körper sind noch etwas desolat, aber es wird.

Was macht der Hals?


----------



## bone peeler (8. Oktober 2009)

Mein Schmerzmittel lässt mich den Hals nur morgens spüren. Ansonsten wird es auch bei mir besser aber ich versuche das ganze nicht wieder zu verschleppen. Also mache ich weiter wie bisher... Tee, Warm anziehen und Extrem-Couching!  Hab ja noch mindest 3 BluRays die noch geschaut werden müssen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch trocken wieder aus FFM nach Hause gekommen 

Die Krabat-Verfilmung ist übrigens wirklich eine ziemlich düstere Angelegenheit - Habe den Film immer noch nicht ganz gesehen 

"Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand" ist echt super gut, kommt voll Fett im Heimkino 

Gute Nacht 

Und gute Besserung weiterhin allen Maladierenden


----------



## bone peeler (8. Oktober 2009)

Mhh.. dann sollte ich mir die Filme auch mal zulegen. Aber da stehen erst noch andere auf meiner Wunschliste. Heut gabs mal Master & Commander... mein lieber Schwan... da krachts aber teilweise heftig. Ich hoffe ich bekomme keinen Ärger mit meinen (baldigen) neuen Nachbarn. Die alten hatten sich schon an meine Pegel gewöhnt 

SO... jetzt aber mal GN8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2009)

moin

frisch, aber trocken


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2009)

Moin, frisch und nass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Filius hat wieder erst zur 2. Stunden Schule


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2009)

... und zur 3. aus !


----------



## bone peeler (9. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen Genossen. Ich habe langsam das Gefühl als ob hier einige Hausmänner sind... wie soll denn da die Deutsche Wirtschaft wieder in Schwung kommen... ts ts ts

Ich mach mir jetzt erst einmal einen Kaffee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und zur 3. aus !



Das ist ein Leben! 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr schön. Es war allerdings recht frisch und es blies ein mässiger Gegenwind aus östlichen Richtungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen.
Ersten Kaffee (von Hopi ans Bett serviert ) habe ich auf.
Erster Tag ohne Kopfschmerzen. Es wird. Der Urlaub kann kommen.


----------



## bone peeler (9. Oktober 2009)

Kopfschmerzen? Ich bekomme gegen alle Schmerzen eigentlich immer ein Mittel. Das habe ich auch schon bei meiner Rippen- und Hüftprellung bekommen.


----------



## ratte (9. Oktober 2009)

Da ich leider noch nicht herausgefunden habe, wie man im Schlaf Tabletten einnimmt, bin ich die letzten Tage immer mit dem kleinen Männchen mit dem großen Hämmerchen in meinem Kopf aufgewacht. Aspirin oder Thomapyrin helfen ganz gut, aber man will sich an den Dingern ja auch nicht satt essen. Da hätte der Magen nach ein paar Tagen auch etwas dagegen.


----------



## bone peeler (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab eigentlich ganz leckere Tropfen. Novaminsulfon-Ratiopharm... Wie gesagt... die Tropfen haben mich auch die Prellungen nicht mehr spüren lassen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2009)

... ja ja die lieben Drogen


----------



## bone peeler (9. Oktober 2009)

Genau!


----------



## wondermike (9. Oktober 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Aspirin oder Thomapyrin helfen ganz gut, aber man will sich an den Dingern ja auch nicht satt essen. Da hätte der Magen nach ein paar Tagen auch etwas dagegen.



Vielleicht mögen Frau Doktor es mal mit Ibuprofen probieren. Auf die Dauer viel freundlicher zum Magen. Von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung an alle Invaliden.


----------



## ratte (9. Oktober 2009)

Neee, lass mal. Genau das nun mal gar nicht.
Hab ich mal bei einer heftigen Schulterprellung bekommen. Nach drei Tagen habe ich die Schulter nicht mehr gemerkt, da die Magenschmerzen deutlich heftiger waren.


----------



## wondermike (9. Oktober 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Neee, lass mal. Genau das nun mal gar nicht.
> Hab ich mal bei einer heftigen Schulterprellung bekommen. Nach drei Tagen habe ich die Schulter nicht mehr gemerkt, da die Magenschmerzen deutlich heftiger waren.



Hm. Unkonventionelles Wirkprinzip aber immerhin effektiv. 

Bei mir isses jedenfalls umgekehrt, ich kriege von Aspirin eher Magenschmerzen.


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2009)

selbstheilungskräfte sind immer noch am besten ...

ich schlucke nie was. aber psst, hier wo ich arbeite hört das sicher niemand gerne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2009)

Frau doktor können sich doch bestimmt was mixen  Meine Selbstgebauten Aspirin waren allerdings scheusslich 

Achja, zum Weekend

http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/people/story/Melancholische-Weltkritik-und-komische-Schweizer-26099364


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> selbstheilungskräfte sind immer noch am besten ...



Ooommmm! 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich schlucke nie ...



So, so


----------



## ratte (9. Oktober 2009)

@wahltho
Sag mal, ist eigentlich die Straße von Eppstein nach Fischbach wieder frei?
Sollte doch auch mal irgendwann fertig sein.
Danke.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2009)

Die ist schon seit ein paar Wochen fertig und wieder freigegeben


----------



## ratte (9. Oktober 2009)

Danke.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2009)

Wochenende


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2009)

@ratte : sach ma, wann ist denn liederbach endlich wieder aus richtung kelkheim durchfahrbar 
macht mir derzeit noch nicht den eindruck, als wäre es im oktober fertig 

ist sich für mich viel wichtiger als nach eppstein rüber


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wochenende



schon seit gut 2 h


----------



## ratte (9. Oktober 2009)

@fux
Keine Ahnung. 
Muss da selber nur durch, wenn ich direkt von der Arbeit Einkaufen fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2009)

So, ich mache jetzt auch gleich Feierabend und radele heimwärts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2009)

... gut heimgekommen, der erst Nightride in diesem Herbst ...

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2009)

Gn8


----------



## bone peeler (9. Oktober 2009)

So... hab eben mit Frauchen und ´ner Freundin "Hitch - Der Date Doctor" geschaut und bin somit wieder auf der Höhe was Frauen anbelangt... 

Trotzdem... GN8!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2009)

ei gude!

meine Erkältung verflüchtigt sich langsam, auch wenn harte Studentenabende das ganze sicherlich etwas verzögert haben 

Als wirkbeschleuniger gabs Kannenweiße Tee, warme Milch mit Honig und viel Osaft - dazu Salat und frisches Obst kombiniert mit viel Ruhe und möglichst wenig Stress 
Ich bin auch kein Freund von gepressten Wundermittelchen die hinterher nochmal so lange brauchen um die Nebenwirkungen zu verlieren wie ich vorher krank war


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2009)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Shei$$wetter pünktlich zum w/e


----------



## bone peeler (10. Oktober 2009)

Moin. Definitiv. Daher bissl aufräumen und Couching...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2009)

Morsche

@ Crazy, schick mir doch mal das eingefederte Bild nach dem Sprung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2009)

Der Fürst wird sich jetzt zwecks der täglichen körperlichen Kasteiung auf den Spin-Trainer begeben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2009)

Ei gude!

so, mal den kompletten Wochenschlaf nachgeholt 

@ zaskar: wohin schicken?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Fahrrad ist in der Stadt einfach das bessere Fortbewegungsmittel 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgTCpoPMIcM"]YouTube - Downhill VS Renault Clio[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2009)

Gemacht


----------



## wondermike (10. Oktober 2009)

Auch noch was widsisches zum Wochenende:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,654292,00.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2009)

guten moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin 

Ist zwar zur Zeit trocken draussen, sieht aber trotzdem nicht so prickelnd aus


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2009)

weichei. ich riskiers ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2009)

... nö keinen Bock, mir hat es in den letzten Tagen zuviel geregnet, ich fahr gleich schön gemütlich 'ne Runde Spin-Trainer 

... hatte aber 'eh heute nicht vor draussen zu biken


----------



## bone peeler (11. Oktober 2009)

Moin!


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2009)

schee wars ! etwas matschig, aber noch lange nicht grenzwertig. neblig am gipfel des taunus. schön stimmungsvoll 

erstaunlich viele biker unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend Ihr Lieben 

Das Wetter ist ja mittlerweile wieder ziemlich mies geworden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2009)

... good night tonight


----------



## Laurids (11. Oktober 2009)

jetzt muss ich mich als Frankfurter auch mal im lokal board melden.
Mich hat heut der Regen eiskalt erwischt. Dabei ist mir mal wieder aufgefallen, dass meine Hose leider nicht wasserdicht ist.

Naja trainingseffekt.

Ging es nochjemandem so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2009)

Laurids schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mich als Frankfurter auch mal im lokal board melden.
> Mich hat heut der Regen eiskalt erwischt. Dabei ist mir mal wieder aufgefallen, dass meine Hose leider nicht wasserdicht ist.
> 
> Naja trainingseffekt.
> ...



jop
mich hats heute bei königstein erwischt aber egal.. man ist ja nicht aus zucker


----------



## bone peeler (11. Oktober 2009)

So... mich hats nicht erwischt. Erkältungs- und Geburtstagstechnisch war ich natürlich im trockenen... *Prost* 

... aber jetzt ... GN8!


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2009)

mich hats nicht erwischt, hab das auto heute früh genommen 

zu gestern : der frühe biker bleibt meist trocken  also raus aus den federn, faules gesindel !


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mich hats nicht erwischt, hab das auto heute früh genommen
> 
> zu gestern : der frühe biker bleibt meist trocken  also raus aus den federn, faules gesindel !



oh, ein widerspruch in sich 

aber egal, denn :

1. *fettes* selbstzitat
2. hauptsache trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Herbstferien des Filius - Also länger schlafen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin, Wecker nicht gestellt = länger schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wecker nicht gestellt = länger schlafen



wecker gestellt = noch kürzer als der wecker gepennt


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2009)

isr es nun doch schon soweit


----------



## bone peeler (12. Oktober 2009)

Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wecker gestellt = noch kürzer als der wecker gepennt



Das ist die nächste Stufe der senilen Bettflucht


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2009)

im sommer klappt das aufgrund der helligkeit fast immer 

jetzt, wo es winter wird und dunkel ist, gibt mir das doch langsam zu denken


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2009)

Arsche kalt 

Schneefallgrenze bei 1300 m
auf 2000m gab es bis zu 40 cm Neuschnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier soll es am Mittwoch Nachts auch unter Null gehen


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2009)

Und meine Frau hat in Bozen 20°  "die Welt ist ungerecht"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2009)

Was machst Du denn dann hier?


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2009)

Arbeiten  krank sein  so ein bisschen von allem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2009)

Uii nur 20° eigentlich müssten es doch so knapp 37° sein


----------



## wondermike (12. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Uii nur 20° eigentlich müssten es doch so knapp 37° sein



Vielleicht ist die Physiologie bei Nagetieren da ja anders.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2009)

Sacht mal hat von euch noch jemand eine U-Brake?? Ich bvrauche nähmlich eine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2009)

.. ne sowas viel irgendwann einer der vielen Ausmistaktionen zum Opfer 

Guten Abend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2009)

Ei gude!

ein paar bunte Herbstgrüße vom Land 



 



jetzt verabschiede ich mich auch schon ins Bett, morgen ruft die Uni wieder ...


----------



## ratte (12. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend und viele Grüße aus Südtirol. 
Der Wetterbericht für die Schweiz galt auch für Südtirol. War recht frisch heute morgen. Mittags wieder schön sonnig.
Die Trails gestern waren klasse, heute eher für Unerschrockene (weniger die Fahrtechnik, eher der Abhang seitlich ), und morgen ist schon rausgesucht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2009)

Na denne viel Spass noch  

Ich hab' heute für den morgigen zweirädrigen Weg zur Arbeit jedenfalls die leichten Winterklamotten rausgesucht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2009)

viel Spass und du bist als Guide gebucht


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2009)

Für die, die es kennen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=426654


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute für den morgigen zweirädrigen Weg zur Arbeit jedenfalls die leichten Winterklamotten rausgesucht



teilweise zu gebrauchen. die dickere jacke und lange hose waren im einsatz, handschuhe reichen noch die sommerverion und am kopf brauchte es auch noch keinen ohrschutz ...

vorsicht rückenwind : es geht mit ordentlich speed gen ffm


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin 

ich fahre mehrrädrignichtzweirädrig zum Sponsor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin kinners,
bohhh ist das ungemütlich vor der Tür!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2009)

frisch im Schatten  und man sieht den Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

Yepp - Es war ziemlich frisch und ich empfand die komplette leichte Winterausstattung inkl. leicht gefütterter Handschuhe und Stirnband als adäquat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

Ab Samstag werden wir Holländer 

   dann sind wir die "van de Hopi's"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

Warum das denn?


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

Weil ich am Samstag einen Wohnwagen kaufen werde  Das Bike-O-Mobil 2010


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

:kotz: Igitt!  :kotz:


----------



## wondermike (13. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Weil ich am Samstag einen Wohnwagen kaufen werde  Das Bike-O-Mobil 2010




Da gibt's dann auch den passenden Song dazu:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmUPrQ69VHQ"]YouTube - Georg Ringsgwandl - Heavy Metal Landler[/ame]


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

Gannnnnzzz falsch  den Wagen den ich hole, wurde von seinem Besitzer entkernt und im  Diners Styl geändert 

Und im Grundsatz gebe ich dir Recht, 99,9% der Wohnwagen sind eine  visuelle Vergewaltigung.


Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, die meisten Hotels in den Gegenden der Bikeparks sehen nicht besser aus, als diese Wohnwagen


----------



## bone peeler (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin...

trägst Du dann auch Orangefarbene Radklamotten?

Btw... ich mach noch ´ne Woche länger hier den Tagesaufpasser


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> trägst Du dann auch Orangefarbene Radklamotten?



In alter Seeräuber-Tradition, bleiben wir bei schwarz


----------



## bone peeler (13. Oktober 2009)

Okay... dann wird der Wohnwagen auf "Black Pearl" getauft...


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da gibt's dann auch den passenden Song dazu:
> 
> YouTube - Georg Ringsgwandl - Heavy Metal Landler












Na, sieht das nach alter Deutscher-Eiche aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

... ne, eher nach "Best Worscht in Town"


----------



## bone peeler (13. Oktober 2009)

Mhh... weiß gekachelt könnte es auch als Mobile Krankenstation herhalten... für´s Chaoskind z.B.


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid doch nur neidisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

... Neidisch?  Nö! - Das nun ganz bestimmt nicht - Camping ist absolut nicht mehr meine Welt! 

Wenn dann höchstens noch beim Segeln, einer meiner früheren Freizeitaktivitäten, die eigentlich vom Prinzip her einem Camping-Urlaub nahekommt  (Auch bekannt als die teuerste Art, langsam und unbequem zu reisen  ) 

Heutzutage muss es schon der Komfort eines angenehmen Hotels oder einer entsprechenden Ferien-Hütte/-Wohnung sein 

Ich bin dann übrigens auch wieder trocken von FFM nach fbh gekommen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2009)

Gn8


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sacht mal hat von euch noch jemand eine U-Brake?? Ich bvrauche nähmlich eine



wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich.

schlaf schön.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, kann sie behalten!


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Weil ich am Samstag einen Wohnwagen kaufen werde  Das Bike-O-Mobil 2010



kompliment.


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na, sieht das nach alter Deutscher-Eiche aus?



hammer! sehr stylisch. bin beeindruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich.
> 
> schlaf schön.



egal, hast du eine 


ach ja nämlic ohne h ist auch blöde


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2009)

ja, ich bin neidisch! kann man den mal leihen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> egal, hast du eine



eine was?

und ich dachte du liegst schon im bett.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2009)

Liege ich ja auch schon  naja Mobilgerät macht es möglich  

Eine U-Brake von Shimano


----------



## wondermike (13. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na, sieht das nach alter Deutscher-Eiche aus?



Auf die Ablage hinter dem Sofa passt bestimmt auch gut ein Wackeldackel und eine gehäkelte Klorollenhülle.


----------



## bone peeler (13. Oktober 2009)

Licht aus und Augen zu... ts ts ts... und unter der Decke wird nicht mehr gepostet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2009)

@mzaskar: bestimmt! komplett?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es geht komplett, defekt ist eigentlich der rechte Hebel (Feder und Platte)


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin dann übrigens auch wieder trocken von FFM nach fbh gekommen



ich nicht ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn es geht komplett, defekt ist eigentlich der rechte Hebel (Feder und Platte)



vorn? hinten? hab irgendwo noch ne komplette avid sowieso inkl. bremshebeln und drumherum. wäre schade was rauszunehmen. magst du sie komplett?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Licht aus und Augen zu... ts ts ts... und unter der Decke wird nicht mehr gepostet!!!



Wer weiss, was er sich mit seinem Mobile Device sonst so unter der Bettdeck anschaut


----------



## bone peeler (13. Oktober 2009)

Eben! Der kriegt sonst noch im liegen einen krummen Rücken...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich nicht ...



Mein Beileid 

Ich bin aber auch erst um 19:00 Uhr in FFM losgekommen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (13. Oktober 2009)

So... ich verkrümel mich auch ins Bett um meinen Gesundheitsschlaf wahrzunehmen. Somit ist hier nun Ruhe!


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2009)

hier in f ist es erst kurz nach zehn. ich muss also noch aufbleiben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

Dann mach als Letzter nachher das Licht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

Wahltho, der Wohnwagen ist Luxus  immer und wann wir wollen in die Bikeparks fahren. Und da wir in der nächsten Saison viele Bikeparks unsicher machen war das die sinnvollste Idee. Günstig in Anschaffung und Unterhalt wenn das Wetter in einer Gegend schlecht ist, fahren wir einfach in eine andere Richtung. Mach das mal mit einer Ferienwohnung


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2009)

so. licht aus!

ach ja, @hopi: diese denkweise kann ich nur teilen. keine termine!


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2009)

licht wieder an !



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch erst um 19:00 Uhr in FFM losgekommen.



dann lieber nass werden 

wer gestern schon gefroren hat, sollte sich heute richtig warm anziehen.
geschmeidige 3 grad plus erwarten euch da draußen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin, ich schwächele im Moment und verzichte aufs Rad  Werde mir heute nochmal den Luxus eines Chauffeurs gönnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Heute ist 'eh vierrädrig angesagt


----------



## bone peeler (14. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen. Heut hätte ich richtig ausschlafen können und was passiert? Ab 7 war ich hellwach... *grml*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

... auf auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole: Dieses Phänomen nennt man "senile Bettflucht"


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Heut hätte ich richtig ausschlafen können und was passiert? Ab 7 war ich hellwach... *grml*





wahltho schrieb:


> ... auf auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole: Dieses Phänomen nennt man "senile Bettflucht"



nö. ich behaupte einfach mal : der körper hatte ausgeschlafen. alleine der geist wollte noch nicht mitmachen, nachdem die uhrzeit im gehirn verifiziert war


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2009)

morgen gibts winterreifen fürs 4 rädrige. wird allerhöchste zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass es Zeit für die Winterreifen wird


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

Moim Kinners,
ihr wisst ja, durch lachen lebt man länger.

Hier etwas für die Gesundheit


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejtJRTMa1Y4"]YouTube - Canal+ -- "The Closet"[/ame]


----------



## bone peeler (14. Oktober 2009)

Senile Bettflucht? In meinem Alter? 

Ich denke der Eiskratzer vor dem Haus hat mich wach gehalten....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

Heute Nacht dürfte es ziemlich frisch werden


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

willst du eine unterhaltung vom zaun brechen?


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

Das ist aber der falsche Ansatz  Man muss Fragen stellen die man nicht einfach mit Ja oder Nein beantworten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

seh ich ähnlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

8xyffdfaqdsfffffffafwefadffadfdfsd vffffffffffffffffffffffffffffaqsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavcwqdaddfewqffffcdanvcqdefcadfd


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

aha.


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

JA, jetzt ist die Sicherung durch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

... sorry das war unser Kater, der sich gerade auf die Tastatur des Laptops gesetzt hat, um gestreichelt zu werden


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

@hopi: wahlto ist abgesichert?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mädels ist Euch langweilig?


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

aha


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wahlto ist abgesichert?



wahlt*h*o bitte, soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

leidet das tier unter spasmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hopi: wahlto ist abgesichert?



Mit Mittel- und Feinschutz - Grobschutz braucht man nur, wenn man oben auf dem Berg wohnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> leidet das tier unter spasmen?



Nein - Es ist nur sehr anhänglich und braucht seine Streicheleinheiten


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

na dann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

So, die Fürstin ist gerade nach Hause gekommen 

Gute Nacht zusammen 

... und passt auf: Es könnte morgen früh glatt sein


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

ich wünsche dir, dass es heut schon rutschig wird. pass auf!


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, die Fürstin ist gerade nach Hause gekommen
> 
> Gute Nacht zusammen
> 
> ... und passt auf: Es könnte morgen früh glatt sein



Morgen früh bin ich nur auf der Datenautobahn unterwegs


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2009)

nabend!



Hopi schrieb:


> Moim Kinners,
> ihr wisst ja, durch lachen lebt man länger.
> 
> Hier etwas für die Gesundheit
> ...



sehr lustig  den merke ich mir mal, man kann ja nie wissen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2009)

So die WM ist gerettet


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

wer ist den alles rausgeflogen? für einige favoriten soll ja recht knapp ausgesehen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2009)

Kroatien ist raus
Griechenland in der Relegation

heisst mein Heimatland und mein derzeitiges HEimatland sind bei der WM


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

kroatien raus? wie schade!!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

beim polen slowakei spiel gabs ja reichlich schnee. läuft gerade im ersten...


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2009)

morsche ...

also draussen war nix rutschig 

dennoch mit 0,5 grad sollte man aufpassen. kratzen war/ist auf jeden fall angesagt, so man im freien parkt ... ergo ist genug feuchtigkeit vorhanden, um es auch stellenweise glatt werden zu lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin 

Dank dem Fux für das morgendliche Wetter-Bulletin für das Fürstenland


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin, frisch draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (15. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen aus dem warmen Arbeitszimmer...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2009)

einen wunderschönen guten Tag aus dem Räumen der Hochschule!

die Bibliothek schloss um 16uhr, jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich bis 19uhr machen soll...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4715951"]http://vimeo.com/4715951[/ame]


----------



## bonusheft (15. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Video! Es hat nur einen Haken: immer wenn ich sowas sehe, denke ich, daß ich nochmal in die Fahrschule müsste.   Etwas von dieser Fahrtechnik hätte mir am Comersee jedenfalls weitergeholfen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend Ihr Lieben 

Ich bin gerade noch Spin-Trainer gefahren da ich diese Woche meist vierrädrig unterwegs sein muss


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Oktober 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/4715951



macht richtig lust auf berge....


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2009)

immer schön vorsichtig

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nld27xvCO24&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Human Toilet Prank[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2009)

*freitag* , na ja, wenigstens ein halber 

frische 3° erwärmen sich auf 4° in höchst. hab somit also den kältesten tag der woche geschickt umgangen.
kalt, trocken, nicht glatt, keine gefrorenen autos, rückenwind. was will man mehr außer wärme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Webasto läuft


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub, die rückfahrt wird heut feucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

... die vierrädrige oben ohne Hinfahrt war jedenfalls heute trocken


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2009)

... hier ist es inzwischen schon nass uff de gass ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

... in Hornau oben uffe bersch hat's ein ganz paar droppe gegeben, aber dann war ruh'


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2009)

Moin trocken +2°


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 
nass, kalt und ungemütlich  ich geh wieder ins Bett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Der neue Volksport auf der grossen Insel: Happy Splashing!


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

Tja die Briten sind halt mit allen Wassern gewaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

... spätestens jetzt


----------



## bone peeler (16. Oktober 2009)

Moin *gäääääähn*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Moin?  - Wohl eher Mahlzeit!


----------



## bone peeler (16. Oktober 2009)

Du isst aber zeitig... ok.. ich hab meinen Kaffee schon hinter mir aber bin heut arg träge... aber Mittag gibts nicht vor 1!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

... zum Glück macht um 11:30 Uhr unsere Luxuskantine auf


----------



## bone peeler (16. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr ´nen Lieferservice?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Nein - Aber eine wirklich hervorragende Kantine mit einer sehr guten Qualität und einer Riesenauswahl (ohne Scherz!)


----------



## bone peeler (16. Oktober 2009)

*Neid* ... erinnert mich an die Bundeswehrzeit... mjam mjam


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

He beim Bund gab es ab 12:00 mammpfff wie in jedem guten deutschen Haushalt!  Ausser bei uns  wir waren Y-Deluxe


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2009)

Wird auch Zeit, bekomme langsam Hunger  Achja wir haben heute noch eine Evakuierungsübung, wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## bone peeler (16. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten auch ´ne Super-Küche. Erst bei der GA (wegen den Offizieren) mit Wahlessen und später sogar mit 4 versch. Essen zum wählen. Truppenübungsplatzkommandatur mit kleiner Besetzung... wie ´ne Familie. Absolut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Y-Reisen hab' ich nicht gebucht


----------



## bone peeler (16. Oktober 2009)

Weichei!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Yepp


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

Fliegender Verband (Pilotenküche)  immer eine Käseplatte am Buffet unser Küchenchef hatte noch einen Partyservice (aus dem Grund war unser Buffet nicht ganz nach Truppenküchen Plan)


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2009)

Keine Macht den Drogen 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Keine-Macht-den-Drogen-23009054

schones WE noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (16. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, die liebe Bundeswehr. Mir kommt heute noch der kalte Kaffee hoch, wenn ich nur dran denke. Das Essen war dabei nur das geringste Übel. Die hatten auch einen netten Trick drauf: jede Woche stand immer etwas besonders leckeres auf dem ausgehängten Speiseplan. Wahrscheinlich mussten die sich den von irgend einer höheren Stelle genehmigen lassen. Am dem Tag, wo es das leckere Essen geben sollte, war es dann durchgestrichen und statt dessen hatte einer "EPA" draufgekritzelt. Das gab es dann auch.


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

Armer Mike 

 Du warst bestimmt beim Heer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Keine Macht den Drogen
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Keine-Macht-den-Drogen-23009054
> 
> schones WE noch



Ganz schlecht 

Toll, dass alle so schön zuschauen und bis zum Ende mitfilmen, ohne einzugreifen


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

Und die Sau ist nicht mal abgenippelt  Sorry, aber ich habe kein Mitleid mit Leuten, die sich mit Drogen kaputt machen.


----------



## wondermike (16. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Armer Mike
> 
> Du warst bestimmt beim Heer



In der Tat. Damals hat man sich immer über so Luftwaffen-Fuzzies geärgert, die gemeint haben, sie seien was besseres. Heute kann ich darüber nachsichtig lächeln.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern, irgendwo auf einem der hohen Kanäle im Fernsehen der schweiz, eine Reportage gesehen in der ein Falschirmspringer durch eine Halle fliegen wollte. Dabei ist er mit dem Schirm, bei hoher Geschwindigkeit, an einem der Tore hängen geblieben und auf den Boden geknallt. Dabei brach er sich die Hüfte war 6 x und lag regungslos auf dem Boden. Aber bevor geholfen wurde wurde erstmal gefilmt


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> die gemeint haben, sie seien was besseres.



Was heißt hier gemeint,  wir waren was besseres  Kennst Du nicht den Witz mit dem Grund / Meer / und Rasierwasser


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

Als ich am Boden lag, haben meine Frau und Ronny auch nicht viel gemacht  (hatten aber auch keine Kamera dabei)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und die Sau ist nicht mal abgenippelt  Sorry, aber ich habe kein Mitleid mit Leuten, die sich mit Drogen kaputt machen.



Wenn man nicht versteht oder einfach nur ignoriert, dass es sich hierbei um eine Krankheit handelt, ist diese Einstellung zumindest nachvollziehbar, wenn auch trotzdem unverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern, irgendwo auf einem der hohen Kanäle im Fernsehen der schweiz, eine Reportage gesehen in der ein Falschirmspringer durch eine Halle fliegen wollte. Dabei ist er mit dem Schirm, bei hoher Geschwindigkeit, an einem der Tore hängen geblieben und auf den Boden geknallt. Dabei brach er sich die Hüfte war 6 x und lag regungslos auf dem Boden. Aber bevor geholfen wurde wurde erstmal gefilmt



Lassen wir mal aussen vor, dass es eine ziemlich -Idee ist, mit einem Fallschirm durch eine Halle zu fliegen.

Mindestens genauso krank ist es, den hieraus resultierenden Unfall bis zum Ende zu filmen.


----------



## wondermike (16. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was heißt hier gemeint,  wir waren was besseres  Kennst Du nicht den Witz mit dem Grund / Meer / und Rasierwasser



Na wenn's Dich glücklich macht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Möchte einer demnächst einen Nicolai-Rahmen ordern? Ich habe gerade den Produktionsplan von Nicolai für die nächste Zeit bekommen.


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke, wir sind glaube ich für die nächste zeit bedient


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2009)

was bedeutet das ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Um die Rüstzeiten zu minimieren fertigt Nicolai für eine bestimmte Zeit immer einen Rahmentyp. Dann wird umgerüstet und der nächste Typ wird produziert, usw.

Die Lieferzeit für einen bestimmten Rahmen kann daher in Abhängigkeit vom Bestelldatum sehr unterschiedlich sein.

By the way: Mein Kollege Nobby hat letztens in der E-Bucht einen neuen Helius AM Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Gabel, Kurbel und Bremsen für ca. 2k Euronen geschossen. Neupreis aller Teile geschätzt deutlich über 3.500 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2009)

OK, verstehe, bei mir eilt es jetzt aber nicht sonderlich


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja neu Räder, er ist da, besser gesagt ich hole ihn nachher ab  1von2 ist da  

Wahltho werf schon mal die Fräse an


----------



## wondermike (16. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Möchte einer demnächst einen Nicolai-Rahmen ordern? Ich habe gerade den Produktionsplan von Nicolai für die nächste Zeit bekommen.



Klingt ja, als stünde eine größere Bestellung an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Nö - wir haben auf absehbare Zeit keinerlei Bedarf.

Ich bin eben nur auf dem E-Mail-Verteiler von Nicolai und wollte die Info weitergeben.


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö - wir haben auf absehbare Zeit keinerlei Bedarf.



Wahltho  Du wirst doch nicht etwa krank sein 

Ich kenne doch deinen Keller  da passen aber mindestens noch 2 Räder rein


----------



## wondermike (16. Oktober 2009)

Aber wenigstens mir hat der nette Mann von der Post heute was schönes mitgebracht.


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

bohhhhhhh 


Es werde Licht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wahltho  Du wirst doch nicht etwa krank sein
> 
> Ich kenne doch deinen Keller  da passen aber mindestens noch 2 Räder rein



Not really - Momentan sind die Investitionen eher vierrädriger Natur


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Not really - Momentan sind die Investitionen eher vierrädriger Natur



Wie  schon wieder ein neues Auto (Planung)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

... nein Umbaumassnahmen am vierrädrigen Zweisitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

soll er eine Herz OP bekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

... er hatte doch schon Mehrere 

Bei den nächsten Schritten würde es sich eher um eine Verpflanzung handeln 

Es gibt aber auch so noch schöene Sachen, die man umbauen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2009)

tatttttaaaaaaaaa


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2009)

sieht erst mal nach arbeit aus 

... aber dann gibts ne menge spaß 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wondermike (17. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tatttttaaaaaaaaa



Sieht ja gefährlich aus. 

Wieviel Federweg hat das Teil?


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Oktober 2009)

254mm freude! jeder davon kostet 13,77â¬. ein paar preiswerte anbauteile fehlen noch...
 hopi, der weisse lrs von quad ist leicht, gÃ¼nstig und schaut am vitÃ¤n bestimmt supi aus.
 und: er war nach 1,5 tagen bei mir!

achja, herzlichen glÃ¼hwein zum neuerwerb. was macht Ã¼brigens der ww? gekauft?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2009)

Da wird die Frau Gemahlin aber Spass mit haben 

schaut sehr schön aus  Ich nehme das Bullit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei den nächsten Schritten würde es sich eher um eine Verpflanzung handeln



Baust du dir einen Diesel ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2009)

... im Gegentum


----------



## wondermike (17. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> 254mm freude!



Doch so wenig? 

Da will's aber einer wissen.


----------



## Hopi (17. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> was macht übrigens der ww? gekauft?



Gekauft, hole ihn nächste Woche ab.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit!

und da soll nochmal einer was von Wirtschaftskrise erzählen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2009)

Die ist vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Baust du dir einen Diesel ein





wahltho schrieb:


> ... im Gegentum



sind dir die 400 pferdchen zu wenig  oder fressen die dir etwa zuviel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht stellt er auf eine Kerosin-Turbine um


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2009)

Er baut ein Rohloff ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2009)

Paperlafax - die derzeitigen Pferdestärken sind in keinem Falle zu viel und der Verbrauch ist auch adäquat 

Aber mal zurück zum Ausgangsthema: Was soll ich denn noch mit einem Nicoclai? Mehr als 160mm Federweg will und brauche ich nicht und so richtig Platz ist im Fahrradkeller auch nicht mehr


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Gekauft, hole ihn nächste Woche ab.



gut gemacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2009)

@Hopi: Wolltest Du den Rahmen bei mir nicht noch vorbereiten? 

... aber erstmal Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (17. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber mal zurück zum Ausgangsthema: Was soll ich denn noch mit einem Nicoclai? Mehr als 160mm Federweg will und brauche ich nicht und so richtig Platz ist im Fahrradkeller auch nicht mehr



Du weiß doch, FW ist gut, noch mehr FW ist besser 

Und Du glaubst gar nicht was da noch an Platz ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2009)

... trotzdem hast Du meine Frage nicht beantwortet. 

Jetzt aber endgültig gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2009)

gn8


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
wie,was,wo..... noch keiner da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2009)

moin moin.

was macht der hopi schon hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

... irgendwann erwischt sie jeden 

Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt hat sie auch schon den Iggi


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2009)

gibbet denn kein mittel dagegen


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2009)

9:40 abfahrt gen hochtaunus in fbh !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne keins


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2009)

so langsam muß ich mir mal über die klamottenwahl gedanken machen ...

kurz/kurz könnte zu frisch sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sie auch schon den Iggi



ja
total schlimm.... halb 7 war die nacht vorbei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2009)

weiß auch nicht was war,  5:55 pling die Auge waren auf........murmelmurmelmurmel 6:30 ok Du könntest auch das machen was jeder Mann um die Zeit macht! Mit der Freeride auf das Klo gehen usw. usw.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> weiß auch nicht was war,  5:55 pling die Auge waren auf........murmelmurmelmurmel 6:30 ok



 Genau das sind die typischen ersten Symptome 



Hopi schrieb:


> Du könntest auch das machen was jeder Mann um die Zeit macht! Mit der Freeride auf das Klo gehen usw. usw.



So, so...


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> weiß auch nicht was war,  5:55 pling die Auge waren auf........murmelmurmelmurmel 6:30 ok Du könntest auch das machen was jeder Mann um die Zeit macht! Mit der Freeride auf das Klo gehen usw. usw.



so zu not tuts auch ne bike oder der handelsübliche Rose-bikekatalog


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2009)

Egal,  Hauptsache Info´s


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2009)

also ich nehm immer klopapier nach dem stuhlgang 

warum versagt eigentlich immer die feldberg-meßstation, wenn man sie mal braucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

Vor Jahren, als mein Sohn noch klein war, habe ich mich mal von meinem Kollegen Freitags am frühen Nachmittag mit den Worten verabschiedet: "Ich gehe heute früher nach Hause, ich möchte noch etwas mit meinem Kleinen spielen!".

Antwort des Kollegen: "Um mit Deinem Kleinen zu spielen, brauchst Du doch nicht nach Hause zu fahren, Du kannst doch einfach hier auf die Toilette gehen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2009)

Wahltho, ich hätte da doch etwas für deinen Zweisitzer sehr praktisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

Schon klar Atze 

By the way, ich wiederhole meine Frage von gestern nochmal: 

Wolltest Du nicht den neuen Rahmen vor dem Zusammenbau mit meinen Schneidwerkzeugen vorbereiten?


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich ist der schon gut freigeschnitten, aber wir können nächste Woche noch mal drüber schauen.
Ich baue eh erst auf wenn wir alles haben! Aber den Steuersatz könnten wir bei Dir einpressen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

... ok, ich sehe es eilt nicht  Ich wollte nur nachfragen, weil ich heute Nachmittag nicht da bin


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2009)

Danke, das Du gefragt hast,  aber ich baue die Räder ganz in ruhe auf! Also wenn Du mal Zeit hast komme ich rüber und wir verschwinden im Keller


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2009)

mit den kleinen (bikes )spielen...


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2009)

Na sicher  große Jungs halt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wenn Du mal Zeit hast komme ich rüber und wir verschwinden im Keller



 Hopi Du S**!


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2009)

Moin der Süden vermeldet nass und kalt :brrrr: und ich habe noch keine Winterreifen montiert um ins Tessin zu fahren 

aber ich mache mein Snowboard schonmal parat


----------



## ratte (18. Oktober 2009)

Joa, so ungefähr sah es gestern am Brenner auch aus. 
Ich war froh, als dann kurz vor München auch der letzte Schneeregen aufhörte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

Na hier scheint sich das Wetter erstmal zu beruhigen, wobei die Temperaturen wohl auf niedrigem Niveau verharren werden...


----------



## wondermike (18. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sie auch schon den Iggi



Furchtbare Sache das.  Aber wenigstens ich bin bis jetzt resistent.


----------



## wondermike (18. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Egal,  Hauptsache Info´s



Hüstel...


----------



## bone peeler (18. Oktober 2009)

Moin!


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2009)

da ist aber einer extrem resistent !

ein herrlicher tag für den gipfelsturm. etwas feucht auf den trails und frisch im schatten aber ansonsten wirklich schön draussen ...


----------



## bone peeler (18. Oktober 2009)

Nix da mit Radeln. Die immerhin schwindende Erkältung lässt nix zu, daher erfülle ich der Dame des Hauses ihren schon länger gehegten Tapetentraum...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2009)

blödes Wetter


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2009)

moin
zurück von der seeeeeehr trailigen runde durchn taunus


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2009)

brav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend Ihr Lieben 

Es ist schon jetzt ziemlich frisch da draussen


----------



## bone peeler (18. Oktober 2009)

Gn8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2009)

Weiterhin gute Besserung 

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Oktober 2009)

moin
Lenzhahn meldet angenehme 0°C.....
werde dann mal kratzen gehn... bis denne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen...

... sieht so aus, als müssten in fbh auch heute viele Autofahrer Eis kratzen


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2009)

yepp ! so wie es aussah, war kaum einer auf frost eingestellt. hab kein abgedecktes auto gesehen ...

...man kann auch einfach radfahren 

schön trocken, aber saukalt. brrrrrrrrr ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2009)

Moin


----------



## bone peeler (19. Oktober 2009)

Moin. *Kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2009)

Moin, moin *schonbereitszuvielespressigeschlürfthab*


----------



## bone peeler (19. Oktober 2009)

Du bist ja anscheinend auch schon länger wach....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2009)

Tja heute hatte ich wieder einen extremen Anfall der senilen Bettflucht, der mich schon um 06:00 Uhr aus der Heia getrieben hat


----------



## bone peeler (19. Oktober 2009)

Da ich erst so gegen halb 3 in der Früh einschlafen konnte ist mir dieses heut nicht wiederfahren. Einzig und allein die Eiskratzer haben mich heut morgen mal geweckt


----------



## wondermike (19. Oktober 2009)

Übrigens: bald fängt wieder der Winterpokal an. Ich habe schonmal das Team "Taunusplauscher" gegründet. Wer noch mitmachen will, bitte anmelden.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2009)

Keine Chance gegen uns


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin beigetreten  muss ja über den Winter echt was für die Fitness tun


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2009)

jetzt wird es eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (19. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bin beigetreten  muss ja über den Winter echt was für die Fitness tun



Das ist die richtige Einstellung. 

Und diese komischen Schweizer putzen wir doch allemal weg.


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2009)

Wir können es ja noch etwas schwerer machen  wir verbinden die reale Gewichtsreduktion der Team's mit in eine eigene Wertung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2009)

Na im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr wird es ja wohl diesmal wieder ein Team mit echten Plauschern


----------



## wondermike (19. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir können es ja noch etwas schwerer machen  wir verbinden die reale Gewichtsreduktion der Team's mit in eine eigene Wertung



Hm. Weiß nicht, ob ich da so gut abschneiden würde.


----------



## wondermike (19. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr wird es ja wohl diesmal wieder ein Team mit echten Plauschern



Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2009)

gn8


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hm. Weiß nicht, ob ich da so gut abschneiden würde.



Glaub mir, die Schweizer schneiden da noch schlechter ab


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2009)

morsche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

Gute Morgen 

Schulferienzeit - Ausschlafzeit


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Glaub mir, die Schweizer schneiden da noch schlechter ab



Das ist ne Ansage 

Moin ihr Plauscher


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist ne Ansage
> 
> Moin ihr Plauscher



Es wird Winter  da könnte ihr Schweizer doch keinem Käsefondue widerstehen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2009)

okok da hast du rrecht 

Aber trotzdem habe ich jetzt seit Luberon gefaulenzt und kam gestern ganz schön ins schnaufen  jetzt muss ich mir ueberlegen wie ich zur Skisaisson fit werde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin ihr Plauscher



Selber Plauscher  

*Huestel* Wir warten da immer noch auf eine Antwort *Huestel*


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss, ich habe mir jetzt mal den 22.05 - 05.06 als Urlaub eingetragen. 

Soviel mal zum Datum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2009)

Heute bin ich mehrrädrignichtzweirädrig zum Sponsor, heute gibt es noch lecker Fresschen am Abend  Soviel zum Thema Gewichtsreduktion


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

Diese Woche wird ob des schulferienbedingten Ausschlafens das vierrädrige Gefährt präferiert 

Zudem ist zur Zeit noch bestes Wetter, um vorgewärmt oben ohne zu reisen


----------



## bone peeler (20. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen... *kaffeeschlürf*

Langsam sollte ich mir mal ´ne lange Hose zulegen wenn ich dieses Jahr nochmal mit dem Rad unterwegs sein will...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin echt zum Weichei degeneriert, ich hab' bei diesen morgens doch recht frühwinterlichen Temperaturen derzeit trotz des trockenen und schönen Wetters keinerlei Bock auf Outdoor,


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2009)

du weichei


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2009)

So, ich bin dann auch mal Mikes Werben und Hopis Drängen gefolgt. 
Für eine Hand voll Pünktchen wir es wohl langen. 
Sollten ich irgendwo das Kleingedruckte übersehen haben, sollte Mike mich besser nicht frei schalten.

Gibt es eigentlich Sonderpunkte für Uphill mit 200mm Federweg?


----------



## wondermike (20. Oktober 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann auch mal Mikes Werben und Hopis Drängen gefolgt.



  



ratte schrieb:


> Sollten ich irgendwo das Kleingedruckte übersehen haben, sollte Mike mich besser nicht frei schalten.



Na ja, Du hast damit gleichzeitig einen Staubsauger und ein 12-bändiges Lexikon gekauft... 

Scherz beseite, würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal wieder eine Tour zusammen fahren könnten. Wenn ich dann mal wieder einsatzbereit bin.



ratte schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Sonderpunkte für Uphill mit 200mm Federweg?



Von mir aus gerne, aber ich weiß nicht, was die Forumsbetreiber dazu sagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> du weichei



Naja alles relativ: Auf mehr als 10.000 km sollte ich dieses Jahr trotzdem noch kommen...

... Ihr Memmen 

So, muss mal meine Spin-Trainer Einheit komplettieren 

... noch knapp 10 km


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bin beigetreten  muss ja über den Winter echt was für die Fitness tun



ich hab mich auch mal geoutet 

los mike.. schalt mich frei


----------



## wondermike (20. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hab mich auch mal geoutet
> 
> los mike.. schalt mich frei



Willkommen an Bord.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Willkommen an Bord.



ahoi


----------



## wondermike (20. Oktober 2009)

Wat is'n mit'm Crazy? Schließlich müssen wir ja drauf achten, dass unsere Rentenversicherung in Form bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

Fertisch


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2009)

10 km in 30 min. na ja, ich dachte spinning wäre die etwas flottere gangart ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2009)

hunger ...


----------



## bone peeler (20. Oktober 2009)

Iss was!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> 10 km in 30 min. na ja, ich dachte spinning wäre die etwas flottere gangart ...



Ach Fux, meinst Du etwa ich nutz' das Forum hier als Stoppuhr? - Ganz kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hunger hab' ich auch und duschen muss ich noch..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

... lecker: Rote Tapenade aus Südfrankreich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Fux, meinst Du etwa ich nutz' das Forum hier als Stoppuhr? - Ganz kalt





wahltho schrieb:


> Hunger hab' ich auch und duschen muss ich noch..



da weder in der zwischenzeit gegessen noch geduscht wurde, geh ich mal davon aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2009)

... kalt, ganz kalt


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2009)

etwa so kalt wie draussen


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2009)

dann geh ich lieber ins wärmende nest ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Oktober 2009)

ei gude!



wondermike schrieb:


> Wat is'n mit'm Crazy? Schließlich müssen wir ja drauf achten, dass unsere Rentenversicherung in Form bleibt.



schon geklickt! Warte auf Freischaltung 

ich hab allerdings vermutlich nicht allzuviele Punke beizutragen, das Studium und vorallem auch das Bahnfahren.... frisst ganz schön Zeit 
Heute immerhin eine kurze Runde joggen gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. Oktober 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> schon geklickt! Warte auf Freischaltung



Schon passiert. Dann sind wir ja komplett. 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab allerdings vermutlich nicht allzuviele Punke beizutragen, das Studium und vorallem auch das Bahnfahren.... frisst ganz schön Zeit
> Heute immerhin eine kurze Runde joggen gewesen



Ja ja. Jetzt überbieten sich alle wieder mit Beteuerungen der eigenen Schwäche. Und nachher herrscht wieder Krieg.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2009)

morsche


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## bone peeler (21. Oktober 2009)

Gude Morsche!


So.... heut ist letzter Tag KzH. Ab morgen beginnt dann wieder der Ernst des Lebens...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2009)

... jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt...


----------



## bone peeler (21. Oktober 2009)

Meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen...


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2009)

Da muss jeder durch


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Oktober 2009)

moin
hab heut mal die sommerreifen (wieder) drauf gemacht 
bei 160km/h auf der Autobahn fÃ¤ngt die CD an zu springen, und das geht mal grad gar nicht... 
hab jetzt auch schon jemanden gefunden der mir die winterreifen fÃ¼r SATTTE 2,50â¬ das stÃ¼ck neu wuchtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2009)

So - meine heutige Spin-Trainer-Einheit wäre dann auch abgeschlossen


----------



## bone peeler (21. Oktober 2009)

So.... Bettzeit. Nach 2 Wochen ausschlafen muss ich ja morgen früh raus... 

Also.... GN8!


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2009)

guts nächtle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag' ebenfalls Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> hab heut mal die sommerreifen (wieder) drauf gemacht
> bei 160km/h auf der Autobahn fängt die CD an zu springen, und das geht mal grad gar nicht...
> hab jetzt auch schon jemanden gefunden der mir die winterreifen für SATTTE 2,50 das stück neu wuchtet



würdest du nicht so heizen, wäre die Unwucht auch egal 

gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2009)

MoinMoin


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2009)

morsche, frühschweizer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Bettflüchtlinge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war heute zwar schön, aber doch ziemlich frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war heute zwar schön, aber doch ziemlich frisch



du mutierst wirklich langsam zum weichei. das war mit abstand der wärmste morgen dieser woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

Yepp - Ich mutiere zum Weichei 

Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass meine Strecke fast doppelt so lang ist wie Deine


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2009)

stimmt. aber bei +7 ° ist auch die doppelte zeit im freien noch unkritisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

... ich geb' ja zu, dass ich zum Weichei werde, aber zu einem ziemlich fitten Weichei


----------



## bone peeler (22. Oktober 2009)

Morsche... so... fast die Hälfte des ersten Arbeitstages schon geschafft. Den Rest bekomme ich auch noch rum...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir können es ja noch etwas schwerer machen  wir verbinden die reale Gewichtsreduktion der Team's mit in eine eigene Wertung



ob das so eine gute idee ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

servus hkn


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2009)

gude wahltho...lange nicht mehr gelesen ;-)


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Oktober 2009)

da isses jemand langweilig....läufen die geschäfte net gut?


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2009)

wö läufen dü hün, dü geschafte


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da isses jemand langweilig....läufen die geschäfte net gut?



meinst du? langeweile, naja ich lese ja schon hin und wieder mal mit. aber es geht ja irgendwie am mir vorbei - liegt bestimmt daran das die einzigen pedale die ich zur zeit trete, die sind die am ergo im studio befestigt sind.

hmm, gute frage was heißt gut? könnte wie immer besser sein...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wö läufen dü hün, dü geschafte



zack und der fux ist auch da...ist ja wie früher...


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2009)

na logo 

aber bin net mehr lange da ...


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2009)

Und HKN, was sagt die Waage? ab wann können wir auf Tour gehen.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und HKN, was sagt die Waage? ab wann können wir auf Tour gehen.



hmm, nicht wirklich viel weniger. trotz das ich fleißig trainiere und weniger esse wird mein gewicht nicht wirklich weniger. bin noch immer ü125...ist also noch ne ecke zu tun 

ich war vor 2 wochen sogar mal wieder mit dem bike im taunus und eigentlich ging es auf den waldautobahnen 3 stunden lang recht gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ja die guten alten Plauscherzeiten, wo sind sie hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2009)

der *stein* ist *weg*


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2009)

Das weniger ist es ja nicht umbedingt, sondern das was und wann. 

Aber ich finde es super das Du es angefangen hast  ich hänge aber auch an meinem Gewicht fest 
Mal sehen ob ich durch den WP etwas mehr auf dem Rad (Rolle) bin. Heute wieder angefangen, 1 Stunde  durchgehalten. Muss mich langsam auf den 2.11. vorbereiten.


Ach Fux, der kommt schon wieder, keine Angst


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> der *stein* ist *weg*



der ERKLÄR-stein?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

Welcher Stein(weg)?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welcher Stein(weg)?



Ich kenn' nur Holzweg


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das weniger ist es ja nicht umbedingt, sondern das was und wann.
> 
> Aber ich finde es super das Du es angefangen hast  ich hänge aber auch an meinem Gewicht fest
> Mal sehen ob ich durch den WP etwas mehr auf dem Rad (Rolle) bin. Heute wieder angefangen, 1 Stunde  durchgehalten. Muss mich langsam auf den 2.11. vorbereiten.D



naja wenn ich schon unaufgerödelt über dem max. für den rahmen liege ist das immer so ein ding ;-)

durch das training fühle ich mich insgesamt schon fitter. dadurch das ich mit 2 freunden trainiere und die recht spät gehen bleiben meist nicht mehr als 30-45 minuten auf dem ergo übrig. 

ich habe die letzten tage (wenn die sonne da war) so oft gedacht, jetzt zack aufs bike und ne runde gedreht...aber es blieb immer nur ein gedanke 

was ist denn am 2.11.?


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was ist denn am 2.11.?



Start vom WP Und ich habe mir gedacht ich mache da mal mit


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Start vom WP Und ich habe mir gedacht ich mache da mal mit



ach das gefakte irgendwas hier im forum. wenn man da manchmal sieht wie viel da mancher gefahren haben will, können die wohl nur schlecht was arbeiten oder nehmen für den WP wohl jahres- + noch unbezahlten urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

... ja ja: Sind doch 'eh alles gefakte Einträge beim WP  

Apropos: Gib' mal bei Google "Taunusplauscher" ein und schau, was als erstes Suchergebnis kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2009)

Wer falsche Angaben macht bescheißt sich ja nur selbst. Mir geht es auch am A...... vorbei was andere angeben. Ich muss wieder Fit werden, im nächsten Jahr ist mehr DH angesagt und das kostet richtig Kraft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hopi, Du kann den Hintergrund dieser scherzhaften Anspielungen von hkn und mir nicht kennen. 

 Lass' Dir mal von der Radde aus dem WP 2007/2008 berichten, als das Taunusplauscher-Team in der Teamwertung auf Platz 5 gekommen ist und ich in der Einzelwertung Platz 3 erreicht habe (Screenshots davon gibt's noch in meinem Fotoalbum).

Damals gab's jede Menge Anfeindungen gegen die Plauscher im WP-Forum von ein paar KTWR-Spaken


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern! Aber die wären mir doch mal total am A.... vorbei gegangen. Ihr wisst doch was ihr geleistet habt und nur das zählt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

@Hopi: Lach einfach mal, so wie wir damals darüber gelacht und uns lustig gemacht haben, resp. heute noch lustig machen


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2009)

steinweg war auf dem holzweg und ist jetzt ganzweg 

ihr müßt mal über den plauscherrand hinauslesen. am besten im "open trails". da geht´s auch reichlich um unsere region


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hopi, Du kann den Hintergrund dieser scherzhaften Anspielungen von hkn und mir nicht kennen.
> 
> Lass' Dir mal von der Radde aus dem WP 2007/2008 berichten, als das Taunusplauscher-Team in der Teamwertung auf Platz 5 gekommen ist und ich in der Einzelwertung Platz 3 erreicht habe (Screenshots davon gibt's noch in meinem Fotoalbum).
> 
> Damals gab's jede Menge Anfeindungen gegen die Plauscher im WP-Forum von ein paar KTWR-Spaken



Yeah...das war unterhaltsam...was waren das doch für schöne zeiten als im wp fred noch richtig rund ging 


guude hakan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

... das war was für Dich Uwe  

Die Heimfahrt über die herbstlichen Felder in der Abendsonne war recht stimmungsvoll


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Ihr Frankforddä

Da les isch seid langem maa widder im Forum unn wass iss angesacht, de Winderpokal. Ei habb isch mer gedacht, da mach ich doch ma widder mit. Des iss doch e Gaudi.
Zum Plausche habb isch nemmer so viel Zeit. Isch muss immernoch schaffe.
Also en Gruss nach Hesse.


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2009)

schee, dass de unser spraach noch net vergesse habbe tust


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2009)

Ach Fux, des iss doch wie mim Fahrradfaan. Des dud mer net verlänne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ei gugge da das Heidi-Carolein  - Schick' mir doch bitte mal 'ne PN mit Deiner aktuellen Handynummer Almut möchte Dir mal ein Telefon geben


----------



## wondermike (22. Oktober 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Da les isch seid langem maa widder im Forum unn wass iss angesacht, de Winderpokal. Ei habb isch mer gedacht, da mach ich doch ma widder mit. Des iss doch e Gaudi.



Dann gibt's ja vielleicht sogar noch zwei Plauscher-Teams dieses Jahr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2009)

... ich bin mal gespannt, was sich da in Sachen WP-Teams sonst noch so tut - Das Thema ist immer für Überraschungen gut  

Gute Nacht


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei gugge da das Heidi-Carolein  - Schick' mir doch bitte mal 'ne PN mit Deiner aktuellen Handynummer Almut möchte Dir mal ein Telefon geben


Ähm, da muss ich mal suchen. Ich habe zwar ein Telefon aber noch nicht mein eigenes. Sobald ich die Telnr. habe, schicke ich Euch eine PN. Ich bin hier noch nicht so gut ausgestattet. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Dann gibt's ja vielleicht sogar noch zwei Plauscher-Teams dieses Jahr...


Ich fahre, wenn Mzaskar mich aufnimmt, bei den Zürigemütlichbikern mit. 
Aber hier werde ich sowieso nicht soviel biken. Eher wieder Laufen und ein Seniorenfussballteam habe ich auch schon gefunden.


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2009)

heia


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Studentenfraktion meldet sich, leicht erledigt, als, für heute, endlich zuhause angekommen...und geht nun auch gleich schlafen  gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

Paperlaafax...
Radfahren ist angesagt in meinemTeam


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

Morsche Ihr Morschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

Die zwerädrige Fahrt nach FFM war heute eher von leichtem Nebel geprägt.

Nachdem ich es gestern schon als recht frisch empfunden hatte, habe ich heute die Pearl Izumi Lobster Winterhandschuhe gewählt


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2009)

mir deucht, die weichei-phase ist vorbei 

dafür hab ich heute mal des beheizbare vierrädrige gewählt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

... Mitnichten  

Der Fürst befolgt einfach nur seinen Vorsatz, mindestens 2x die Woche ein zweirädriges Gefährt für die Fahrt an die Frankenfurt zu nutzen


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2009)

brav !
ich versuch nach möglichkeit 5 x die woche zweirädrig zu fahren. heute kam aber ein jubiläumsessen dazwischen ...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

Moin  Ich fahre heute gar nicht zum Sponsor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich versuch nach möglichkeit 5 x die woche zweirädrig zu fahren. ...



Die Zeiten sind bei mir endgültig passé dank meines vierrädrigen Spassgefährts 

... es viel mir heute Morgen schon recht schwer, es in der Garage stehen zu lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin  Ich fahre heute gar nicht zum Sponsor



Darf ich Dich dann heute zu einem Kaffee einladen. Selbstgebackenes habe ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind bei mir endgültig passé dank meines vierrädrigen Spassgefährts
> 
> ... es viel mir heute Morgen schon recht schwer, es in der Garage stehen zu lassen



aber bedenke all die gefahren, die du dem spaßgefährt aussetzt  in der garage ist es sicherer


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Darf ich Dich dann heute zu einem Kaffee einladen. Selbstgebackenes habe ich aber leider nicht.



so so, wp-taktiken besprechen


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so so, wp-taktiken besprechen



Sind wir denn so leicht zu durchschauen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind bei mir endgültig passé dank meines vierrädrigen Spassgefährts



... wobei mir das vierrädrige Gefährt, dass ich vorher hatte, auch schon viel Spass bereitet hat, aber da habe ich es im zumindest im Sommer noch geschafft, es abundzu mal die ganze Woche stehen zu lassen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Darf ich Dich dann heute zu einem Kaffee einladen. Selbstgebackenes habe ich aber leider nicht.



Ich mache mich heute Nachmittag auf den Weg ins Saarland. 

Hatt Thomas sich angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so so, wp-taktiken besprechen



Die ganz einfache Taktik im WP lautet: "Biken, biken, biken!"


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich mache mich heute Nachmittag auf den Weg ins Saarland.
> 
> Hatt Thomas sich angemeldet?



Ja, doch Du hast ihn mit Missachtung gestraft!
Erkennst Du ihn etwa nicht. Das Bild ist doch perfekt.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ihn noch nie gesehen


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die ganz einfache Taktik im WP lautet: "Biken, biken, biken!"



Dann lass Dein vierrädriges Gefährt doch bitte in der Garage. 

Gut, bei solch einem Gefährt unter Deinem Allerwertesten haben auch andere mal eine Chance.


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn noch nie gesehen



Stimmt...........das wird sich ändern.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

achja, noch beim Fondue anmelden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann lass Dein vierrädriges Gefährt doch bitte in der Garage.



Keine Sorge - Ich habe meine aktive Winterpokalkarriere beendet. 

Im WP 2007/2008 habe ich mal Allen (bis auf genauen Zweien) einmal gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt und das reicht dann auch


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> achja, noch beim Fondue anmelden



Soll ich da einfach so reinplatzen? Die kennen mich doch nicht. 
Ja, ich mach ja schon.


----------



## bone peeler (23. Oktober 2009)

Morsche... knapp 3 Stündlein noch und das Wochenende steht vor der Tür.


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine Sorge - Ich habe meine aktive Winterpokalkarriere beendet.
> 
> Im WP 2007/2008 habe ich mal Allen (bis auf genauen Zweien) einmal gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt und das reicht dann auch



Genau, gib den anderen auch eine Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich erwarte von dem diesjährigen Taunusplauscher-Team, das ja im Gegensatz zm Vorjahr auch mal wieder aus Plauschern besteht, zumindest eine Top 10 Platzierung im Team-Ranking  

*Go Plauscher, Go Plauscher, Go, Go, Go!!!*


... das seit Ihr unserem Ruf schuldig!!!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich da einfach so reinplatzen? Die kennen mich doch nicht.
> Ja, ich mach ja schon.



Ihr braucht Licht am Rad, der Downhill ist ohne Licht schon etwas, naja heikel würde ich sagen


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2009)

@Wahltho
"Eine Chance geben" ist etwas anderes als Druck ausüben!



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr braucht Licht am Rad, der Downhill ist ohne Licht schon etwas, naja heikel würde ich sagen


Heikle Downhills bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Darf ich auch schieben?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

nee, rutschen höchstens


----------



## wondermike (23. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also ich erwarte von dem diesjährigen Taunusplauscher-Team, das ja im Gegensatz zm Vorjahr auch mal wieder aus Plauschern besteht, zumindest eine Top 10 Platzierung im Team-Ranking
> 
> *Go Plauscher, Go Plauscher, Go, Go, Go!!!*
> 
> ...



Dir sind wohl heute morgen wieder die süßen Stückchen zu Kopf gestiegen. 

Ich glaube wir halten uns dieses Jahr vornehm zurück und überlassen den Ruhm ganz bescheiden den anderen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> "Eine Chance geben" ist etwas anderes als Druck ausüben!



Die meisten Plauscher bedürfen permanent einer konsquenten Erziehung ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dir sind wohl heute morgen wieder die süßen Stückchen zu Kopf gestiegen.



Zur Zeit frühstücke ich nur frugal (Bananen/Äpfel) 




wondermike schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir halten uns dieses Jahr vornehm zurück und überlassen den Ruhm ganz bescheiden den anderen.



 Wie - Ihr wollt nicht performen! - Los quäl' Dich Du S**, der Fürst erwartet Höchstleistungen ! ! !


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

Erzehung ist gut  ich habe bestimmt noch irgendwo die Reitgerte von früher herumliegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Erzehung ist gut  ich habe bestimmt noch irgendwo die Reitgerte *von früher *herumliegen



 Von Früher - Is Schon klar Atze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich auf der Rolle Snowboard Videos schaue, darf ich dann noch andere Sportarten dazu rechnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

... es zählt nur Aktiv, nicht Passiv


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

pssst


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

was für eine Rolle tuts denn fürs MTB???


----------



## wondermike (23. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie - Ihr wollt nicht performen! - Los quäl' Dich Du S**, der Fürst erwartet Höchstleistungen ! ! !



Wenn hier einer die Team-Domina macht, dann bin ich das! 



Allerdings performt bei mir zur Zeit leider gar nix. 

Wird wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern, bis ich überhaupt mal wieder ein paar Punkte beisteuern kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Allerdings performt bei mir zur Zeit leider gar nix.



 Was ist denn los Mikilein, komm' erzähl' mal dem Papa wahltho, wo der Schuh drückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was für eine Rolle tuts denn fürs MTB???



 Jetzt wird's aber wirklich ernst, wenn selbst Stefan sich schon für 'ne Rolle interessiert


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

naja am ende WP müssen 10 kg weniger auf der Waage stehen


----------



## wondermike (23. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn los Mikilein, komm' erzähl' mal dem Papa wahltho, wo der Schuh drückt



Nix wirklich schlimmes. Nur ziemlich unangenehm und langwierig.


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> naja am ende WP müssen 10 kg weniger auf der Waage stehen



Was kaufst du dir da für ein Bike?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nix wirklich schlimmes. Nur ziemlich unangenehm und langwierig.



... eine Folge Deiner letzten Fernreise?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was kaufst du dir da für ein Bike?



Ganz schön frech


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ja noch Schonzeit.


----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2009)

also 10 Kilo schaffe ich nicht  dann sehe ich ja aus wie Wahltho


----------



## wondermike (23. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Eine folge deiner letzten fernreise?



nö.


----------



## wondermike (23. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> also 10 Kilo schaffe ich nicht  dann sehe ich ja aus wie Wahltho



10 kg wären bei mir auch nicht übel. Dann müssen die Supermärkte aber aufhören, Weihnachts-Süßigkeiten zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> also 10 Kilo schaffe ich nicht  dann sehe ich ja aus wie Wahltho



... stimmt noch so ein schöner Mann wäre für die Frauenwelt eindeutig zuviel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe ja noch Schonzeit.



Naja Indoor-Cycling ginge schon 

Meine bessere Hälfte hat damals kurz nach dem Oberarmbruch, den sie sich am Alden geholt hatte, schon wieder Step-Aerobic geübt


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist jetzt schlecht 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBl4jG-IGSw"]YouTube - climb dance[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn hier einer die Team-Domina macht, dann bin ich das!



Na DA träumst Du auch nur von  

WP-Schleifer darf nur sein, wer schonmal im Einzel-Ranking unter den Top 10 war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Heimfahrt von FFM nach fbh war schön, aber nicht so stimmungsvoll wie gestern.

An der Nidda habe ich durch Zufall noch Padres-Team getroffen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2009)

n'abend!

da ja die Bikemuskeln die einzigen zur Zeit Muskelkaterfreien Muskeln sind, haben iggi und ich diese heute mal ein bisschen bemüht  mal schaun wies mir morgen geht  ich glaub morgen mach ich nix, bzw morgen hab ich eh keine Zeit für irgendwas sportliches...


----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2009)

macht euch nicht jetzt schon kaputt  gegen die Schweizer geht es erst nächste Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2009)

Euer WP-Topgun-Instruktor wird die Aktivitäten mit Argusaugen beobachten!  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (23. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na DA träumst Du auch nur von
> 
> WP-Schleifer darf nur sein, wer schonmal im Einzel-Ranking unter den Top 10 war



Wir können ja mal einen Domina-Wettbewerb veranstalten. Freiwillige, die sich als Sklaven zur Verfügung stellen wollen, bitte hier melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2009)

gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> macht euch nicht jetzt schon kaputt  gegen die Schweizer geht es erst nächste Woche



das was den Muskelkater bringt, bringt eh nur 2 Punkte für Alternativsport ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2009)

ein richtiger herbst-morgen


----------



## wartool (24. Oktober 2009)

@mzaskar

kennst Du das schon?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkNzkutTiGs"]YouTube - Ken Block Gymkhana Training[/ame]

mein absolutes Lieblingsvideo, was Drifts angeht


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2009)

der mit dem Roller hat schon mut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (24. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2009)

Der Fürst fühlte sich heute Morgen in seine Jugend zurückversetzt: In einer Werkstatt in FFM am vierrädrigen Streitwagen schraubend  und dabei noch sehr nett plauschend 

... die oben ohne Rückfahrt gestaltete sich dann sehr angenehm


----------



## bone peeler (24. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt plaudert ihr hier schon tagelang über den Streitwagen und meinereiner ist völlig im unklaren welche Kutsche der Fürst für seine Reviererkundungen nutzt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2009)

Pssst!


----------



## bone peeler (24. Oktober 2009)

aha... also inkognito unterwegs...


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Jetzt plaudert ihr hier schon tagelang über den Streitwagen und meinereiner ist völlig im unklaren welche Kutsche der Fürst für seine Reviererkundungen nutzt...



wie meinereiner fährt der fürst einen silberpfeil, jedoch mit kleinen unterschieden im detail 
ein wahrlich fürstlicher silberpfeil eben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2009)

... kleiner Hinweis: Er hat zwei Sitze, wird in Bremen produziert und hat eine 55 in der Typbezeichnung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



Mahlzeit!  

Na Iggi, was macht das Berufsleben?   

 So, ab auf den Spin-Trainer - Fux! die Stoppuhr gezückt


----------



## bone peeler (24. Oktober 2009)

ah... ok... dann weiß ich welches motorisierte Fortbewegungsmittel vom Fürsten bevorzugt wird. Nicht mein Ding aber der Spass sei ihm gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2009)

... danke, danke 

... den hat er zweifelsohne


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Na Iggi, was macht das Berufsleben?



it works


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2009)

... so fertig 

Und Fux pläsiert die Zeit  (Ich hatte aber einige Unterbrechungen  )


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2009)

zeit für abendessen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen 

Achtung: Winterzeit!!!


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2009)

daher so früh heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte das sollte heute wettermässig ein ganz schöner Tag werden; dafür sieht es aber draussen noch ziemlich trist aus


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie ne hohe luftfeuchte da draussen ... dafür aber recht mild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Nebel lichtet sich...


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Nebel lichtet sich...



was fürn nebel.. hier scheint die sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2009)

... hier jetzt auch


----------



## bone peeler (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin in den Süden der Frankenfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Süden der Frankenfurt erstrahlt in hellem Sonnenschein und lädt uns ein die Gemarkschaften des Fürsten mit dem Zweirad zu erkunden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2009)

Wohl an denn Ritter Bone Peeler frisch in die Rüstung und auf's Ross gehievt, um Richtung Taunus zu reiten


----------



## bone peeler (25. Oktober 2009)

Ungewiss ob man sich heut so weit in das Land hineinwagt, eher ein entspannter Ausritt durch südlichere Gefilde ... 

Die Ausläufer meiner Grippe lassen halt noch keinen grösseren Schandtaten zu.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2009)

habe das fürstentum heute durchwandert ...


----------



## bone peeler (25. Oktober 2009)

So... ich bin zurück... war eine schöne, dem Gesundheitszustand entsprechende Flachlandrunde. Da habe ich mir jetzt ein schööööönes Bad verdient...


Mhhh.... wo is schon wieder mein Quietscheentchen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin!

wollte den Tag zwar eigentlich verschlafen (wenigstens halb), aber das Wetter war dann doch zu gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2009)

Schöne stimmungsvolle Bilder


----------



## bone peeler (25. Oktober 2009)

Jap. Gefallen mir auch sehr. Aber jetzt vor die Flimmerkiste... Tatort kieken...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2009)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2009)

moin. in der schweiz gehen die uhren doch noch anders ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2009)

Hoffentlich nur noch diese Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. in der schweiz gehen die uhren doch noch anders ...



Stimmt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

... die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr schön, obwohl es Richtung FFM immer nebliger wurde


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2009)

ich bin noch bei sternenklarem himmel gen ffm gereist. der nabel kam erst den langschläfern in die quere


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hhmmm - Köstlich: Ein frisches Krustibröthen mit Krabben zum Frühstück


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Oktober 2009)

Servus 
in der Mensa gabs heut Pasta mit Spinatsoße - soll ja keiner sagen wir bekämen hier keine vollwertige Kost


----------



## wondermike (26. Oktober 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Servus
> in der Mensa gabs heut Pasta mit Spinatsoße - soll ja keiner sagen wir bekämen hier keine vollwertige Kost



So ist's brav. Nochmal ordentlich Kohlehydrate tanken. Bald geht's los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Oktober 2009)

Aloha... hach ja... wieder ein Tag geschafft...


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2009)

noch ca. 6000 bis zur rente


----------



## bone peeler (26. Oktober 2009)

Noch 8855 (Arbeitstage)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

N'abend die zweirädrige Heimfahrt aus FFM in die Dunkelheit hinein war angenehm, recht warm und trocken


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2009)

Bäh, war das nebelig heute morgen.  Nach 200 m habe ich nix mehr gesehen. Als ich die Brille auf die Nasenspitze schob, musste ich feststellen, dass es gar nicht so nebelig war. Also fiel die Entscheidung zwischen klar und verschwommen bzw. nebelig und scharf. 
Sch... hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch ca. 6000 bis zur rente





bone peeler schrieb:


> Noch 8855 (Arbeitstage)



Wieviel angenommene Arbeitstage pro Jahr bilden denn die Grundlage für diese Berechnungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe die Hessischen 253 jährlichen Arbeitstage als Grundlage genommen... Ich hoffe das passt so ungefähr...


----------



## Yousef (26. Oktober 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Bäh, war das nebelig heute morgen.  Nach 200 m habe ich nix mehr gesehen. Als ich die Brille auf die Nasenspitze schob, musste ich feststellen, dass es gar nicht so nebelig war. Also fiel die Entscheidung zwischen klar und verschwommen bzw. nebelig und scharf.
> Sch... hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit.




Kann absolut nachvollziehen was du sagst =)
Morgen früh versuche ich es nochmal Richtung Altkönig.

LG


----------



## wondermike (26. Oktober 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Bäh, war das nebelig heute morgen.  Nach 200 m habe ich nix mehr gesehen. Als ich die Brille auf die Nasenspitze schob, musste ich feststellen, dass es gar nicht so nebelig war. Also fiel die Entscheidung zwischen klar und verschwommen bzw. nebelig und scharf.
> Sch... hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit.



Zum Biken sind Kontaktlinsen schon was feines.


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Zum Biken sind Kontaktlinsen schon was feines.


Jau, für Sport ja, aber für 20 min hin und 25 min zurück pule ich mir die Dinger nicht tagtäglich rein.
Vertrag die leider nicht mehr so gut. Und nach eine Bindehaut- gefolgt von einer noch schöneren Hornhautentzündung bin ich da auch vorsichtig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hessischen 253 jährlichen Arbeitstage als Grundlage genommen... Ich hoffe das passt so ungefähr...



... abzüglich Urlaub/Krankheit, etc. macht das dann 220 oder sogar noch etwsa wenig pro Jahr


----------



## Yousef (26. Oktober 2009)

Brille ist auch gleichzeitig Schutz, für mich zumindest und selbsttönen sind die auch noch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Zum Biken sind Kontaktlinsen schon was feines.



Noch besser ist es die Augen lasern zu lassen


----------



## bone peeler (26. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... abzüglich Urlaub/Krankheit, etc. macht das dann 220 oder sogar noch etwsa wenig pro Jahr



Hey... dann muss ich ja wahrscheinlich doch nicht mehr soooo lange arbeiten... 

Aber egal... 35 Jahre sind 35 Jahre!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

Yousef schrieb:


> Brille ist auch gleichzeitig Schutz,..



 Genau, die Schutzfunktion ist sehr wichtig, deshalb trage ich beim Biken in der Dunkelheit immer eine Bike-Brille mit klaren Gläsern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Aber egal... 35 Jahre sind 35 Jahre!



Mein Job macht mir eigentlich auch nach 20 Jahren immer wieder noch Spass 

Aber wenn ich denn (nicht mehr) wollte, sollten es wohl maximal noch 3.000 Arbeitstage sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man den richtigen Job mit der richtigen Bezahlung hat würde mich das auch nicht stören


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ein Job, der einem Spass macht und Erfüllung gibt, ist m.E. sehr wichtig, denn damit verbringt man schliesslich den grössten Teil seiner Zeit  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... abzüglich Urlaub/Krankheit, etc. macht das dann 220 oder sogar noch etwsa wenig pro Jahr



das war meine grundlage, wobei krankheit selten auftritt und vernachlässigbar ist. dafür gibts noch gleittage  und die vage hoffnung, in gut 30 jahren fertig zu sein 

gn8


----------



## bone peeler (26. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Job, der einem Spass macht und Erfüllung gibt, ist m.E. sehr wichtig, denn damit verbringt man schliesslich den grössten Teil seiner Zeit
> 
> Gute Nacht



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu... aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 

Und nun GN8!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin Plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen Taunus & Schweiz


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub, ich muß demnächst doch gleich von zu hause aus "moin" sagen. ist ja unglaublich, diese schweizer frühpünktlichkeit 

aber wahrscheinlich ist da immer noch sommerzeit oder so ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2009)

Die vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach FFM war heute sehr angenehm, allerdings war für die Uhrzeit erstaunlich viel Verkehr, wahrscheinlich sind Viele von der inneren Uhr her noch nicht auf die Winterzeit umgestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2009)

... na heute ist es aber extremst ruhig hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Oktober 2009)

ei gude!


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2009)

Na, dann poste ich halt mal wieder ein widsisches Video.

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1028710.html

Spekulationen zum Geschlecht des/der Fahrer/s/in verbieten sich selbstverständlich.


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, dann poste ich halt mal wieder ein widsisches Video.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1028710.html
> 
> Spekulationen zum Geschlecht des/der Fahrer/s/in verbieten sich selbstverständlich.



Ich war's nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2009)

So - Spin-Trainer-Einheit beendet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2009)

Wann geht denn eigentlich die diesjährige Winterpokalbetrügerei genaus los?


----------



## bone peeler (27. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe: 02.11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wann geht denn eigentlich die diesjährige Winterpokalbetrügerei genaus los?



Wieso? Machst Du doch wieder mit?


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war's nicht.



Wir tun jetzt mal so, als würden wir das glauben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wieso? Machst Du doch wieder mit?



Nö - Aber ich freue mich schon drauf, vllt. werde ich mal im WP-Forum ein wenig sticheln & intrigieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2009)

... ansonsten werde ich natürlich wie gewohnt altkluge Kommentare und dumme Sprüche abgeben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Oktober 2009)

Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (27. Oktober 2009)

So... ende für heute. GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2009)

... ich glaube ich sage auch Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2009)

schließe mich der guten nacht an ...


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2009)

und moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2009)

gutes radel bzw oben ohne wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2009)

... obwohl etwas frischer als gestern in der Tat ein sehr schönes Herbstmorgenwetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ein nicht uninteressantes Urteil!


----------



## wondermike (28. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein nicht uninteressantes Urteil!



Unglaublich. Und mit solchen Spitzfindigkeiten bestreiten diese Rechtsverdreher ihren Lebensunterhalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2009)

... das macht schon aus versicherungstechnischer Sicht einen ziemlichen Unterschied, ob es ein Unfall auf dem Weg zur Arbeit oder ein privater Unfall war


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2009)

der arbeitsweg darf halt nicht unnötig unterbrochen oder verlängert werden.
der streit wurde als unnötige unterbrechung gewertet, was ich bei ein paar sekunden diskussion für recht hart empfinde. sonst geht man von eigenlich von längeren unterbrechungen aus, wie z.b. direkt von der arbeit ins kino und dann nach hause. somit pech für den radler ... aber gut zu wissen ...


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2009)

warum sind Menschen auch immer so streitsüchtig  

Ich bin für freie Liebe und das Tragen von Kleidung sollte verboten werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2009)

Peace !


----------



## wondermike (28. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> warum sind Menschen auch immer so streitsüchtig
> 
> Ich bin für freie Liebe und das Tragen von Kleidung sollte verboten werden



Hm. Das Verbot würde ich aber auf einen bestimmten Personenkreis einschränken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> der streit wurde als unnötige unterbrechung gewertet, was ich bei ein paar sekunden diskussion für recht hart empfinde.



Eben das meine ich mit Spitzfindigkeit. Letztlich führen solche Urteile doch dazu, dass man über jeden Fall endlos diskutieren kann und das Ganze für Nicht-Juristen völlig undurchschaubar ist. So haben die Herren Juristen dann wieder was zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2009)

Spin-Trainereinheit beendet!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Oktober 2009)

soo
bin weg gn8...
war ein anstrengender Monat...durchschittlich hatte ich im Oktober ausschließlich 55std wochen 
gibt aber auch entsprechend asche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2009)

ei gude!
war wieder ein ziemlich anstrengender Tag an der Hochschule...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> soo
> bin weg gn8...
> war ein anstrengender Monat...*durchschittlich* hatte ich im Oktober *ausschließlich* 55std wochen
> *gibt aber auch entsprechend asche*



durchschnittlich oder ausschließlich - was jetzt 

und das mit der Asche ist der Sinn des arbeitens  55h / Woche sind Phasenweise durchaus zu genießen, tu es solange du noch nicht studierst 
und genieß den Urlaub den du hast - abgesehen von Hartz IV die einzige bezahlte Faulenzerei 

Gute Nacht  morgen ist die erste Fleißabfrage


----------



## bone peeler (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach mich auch vom Acker. Den Fernseher habe ich aus Frust schon ausgeschaltet... ist nicht schön was sich die Eintracht da bieten lässt...

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht auch meinerseits, A. ist gerade nach Hause gekommen


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2009)

dolle show der sge 

ab in die heia


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2009)

moin

fetter nebel da draussen. vom taunus bis an den main. also vorsicht !


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Auf dem Fürstenberg ist von Nebel keine Spur - Ich muss mich wohl in die Niederungen begeben


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf dem Fürstenberg ist von Nebel keine Spur - Ich muss mich wohl in die Niederungen begeben



wie, der fürst verfügt über kein flugtaugliches vehikel in seinem fuhrpark


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2009)

... jetzt hat der Nebel  auch den Fürstenberg erreicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie, der fürst verfügt über kein flugtaugliches vehikel in seinem fuhrpark



Ich habe diverse abflugtaugliche und ein tiefflugtaugliches Gefährt, aber kein flugtaugliches Gerät...

... höchstens abflugtaugliche, die auch für kurze Hüpfer taugen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2009)

die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war dann ob des Nebels recht feucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2009)

... die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war dann auch unspektakulär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (29. Oktober 2009)

*Bibber*

In der Hinsicht bin ich wohl doch ein "Weichei"...


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2009)

ich find nebelfahrten irgendwie unheimlich und cool zugleich 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ob Nebelfahrten, ausgedehnte Single-Nightrides oder ausgesetzte Trails - Ein bisschen Thrill muss sein   

Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich fand den Nebel heute morgen mal wieder äußerst..naja...der Hund entpuppte sich im Nahen doch als Ehefrau (oder in welcher Beziehung auch immer die beiden zueinander standen). Die helle Jacke war eine gute Tarnung.  
Blindflug bis ins Büro.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2009)

fix und alle, Zeit fürs Bett


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2009)

moin

heut kein nebel, dafür rückenwind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## wondermike (30. Oktober 2009)

Man lernt nie aus.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VABSoHYQr6k"]YouTube - Louis CK learns about the Catholic Church[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (30. Oktober 2009)

morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2009)

Mein Magen knurrt ganz fürchterlich. Zwei Bananen und ein Apfel sind schon recht wenig, vor allen Dingen, wenn man seit kurz nach 6:00 Uhr auf den Beinen ist...

... zum Glück gibt's heute Speggi Bolo


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... zum Glück gibt's heute Speggi Bolo



bei mir auch. allerdings als 5 min terrine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2009)

... bei mir als 1 kg Terrine


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Oktober 2009)

bei mir gabs 4 Teller Linsensuppe  und jetzt gibts gleich ein paar nette Trails unter die Stollen  Taunus ich komme


----------



## wondermike (30. Oktober 2009)

Verfressenes Pack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2009)

Die heutige Spin-Trainer-Einheit erfolgreich abgeschlossen 

Und beim Verlegen eines Kabels in der Garageneinfahrt ein sehr nützliches Werkzeug erfolgreich eingesetzt: Einen Steinheber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2009)

... gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag auch GN8!

Muss morgen zeitig raus und arbeiten


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einen *Steinheiber*





gn8


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2009)

moin ihr schnarchnasen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen  

Ich meinte natürlich einen Steinheber


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2009)

Moin Kinners  



So er ist da


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2009)

ich habs auch net so mit werkzeug 

wollte heute nur mal eben schnell die kassette meiner stadt-schlampe wechsel. kette + kettenblatt hatte ich schon letzte woche getauscht, doch es zeigte sich, dass die neuen sachen auf manchem ritzel nicht so ganz harmonierten. man sollte halt doch immer gleich alles tauschen oder überall rohloff fahren 

kettenpeitsche + abzieher hab ich. allerdings aus so nem 40 euro "billig-sortiment". das ritzelpaket wollte sich ums verrecken keinen milimeter lösen 

in meiner verzweiflung ab zu schmitt-bikes in hornau in der hoffnung auf besseres werkzeug. ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. der kraft einer druckluft-maschine hatte das ritzelpaket nichts mehr entgegenzusetzen 
der rest war formsache und mein frust legte sich so langsam ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2009)

mir gefällt die zugmaschine 

die nachbarn werden sich übern einen parkplatz weniger sicher freuen


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mir gefällt die zugmaschine
> 
> die nachbarn werden sich übern einen parkplatz weniger sicher freuen



Der CR-V taugt nix, wie immer bei Honda! Viele PS keine Kraft  in ca. 1 Jahr gibt es eh einen neuen.

Der Wohnwagen geht zu meinem Autohändler und selbst wenn, könnten die Nachbarn nix machen. 14 Tage darf er stehen und muss erst dann bewegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (31. Oktober 2009)

Zur Einweihung gibt's dann einen großen Laib Gouda. Und die Bikes werden jetzt natürlich alle orange gespritzt.


----------



## ratte (31. Oktober 2009)

Und bis dahin sprechen wir dann fließend niederländisch.


----------



## wondermike (31. Oktober 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Und bis dahin sprechen wir dann fließend niederländisch.



Tragisch tragisch. Wenn jemand in die Schweiz abhaut, kann man das ja noch irgendwie nachvollziehen. Aber so mir nix Dir nix zum Holländer zu mutieren, das ist schon seltsam.


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der CR-V taugt nix, wie immer bei Honda! Viele PS keine Kraft  in ca. 1 Jahr gibt es eh einen neuen.
> 
> Der Wohnwagen geht zu meinem Autohändler und selbst wenn, könnten die Nachbarn nix machen. 14 Tage darf er stehen und muss erst dann bewegt werden.



 hielt das vehicle für nen x3 oder sowas ... was gibts denn als nächstes ?

wußte gar nicht, dass man die dinger nur 14 tage unbewegt auf der straße stehen lassen darf. gilt das nur für wohnwagen oder für alle kfz


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hielt das vehicle für nen x3 oder sowas ... was gibts denn als nächstes ?
> 
> wußte gar nicht, dass man die dinger nur 14 tage unbewegt auf der straße stehen lassen darf. gilt das nur für wohnwagen oder für alle kfz



Ich kaufe mir doch keinen BMW  als nächstes wird es wohl ein Octavia 


Alle Arten von Anhänger dürfen nur 14 Tage ohne Nutzung abgestellt werden! Wohnmobile würden als Fahrzeug gelten, da sie einen eigenen Antrieb haben und können so lange an einer Stelle stehen so lange sie angemeldet sind.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Oktober 2009)

octavia? gute idee. jetzt gibt es auch den suberb als kombi. hat fast soviel platz wie das t-modell der e-klasse. 
oder halt gleich nen ulle...


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß, aber die frage ist, ob ich 10K mehr für ein Auto ausgeben will. Eigentlich habe ich keine Lust mehr,30K und mehr für ein Auto zu zahlen. Muss ich mir mal anschauen wie beiden im vergleich sind.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Oktober 2009)

der grosse geht wohl bei knapp 24 tâ¬ los. dafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte ich vor 3 jahren 6 ulles erwerben kÃ¶nnen...


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2009)

mit dem Motor der in der kleinen Version ist kommt das Auto ja mit seinem eigenen  Gewicht nicht vom Fleck! Was soll das erst mit unserm Anhängsel werden. Mal schauen wenn er 33K kommt, denke ich vielleicht noch mal drüber nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Oktober 2009)

fettes budget.  

es soll den kombi ja auch mit dem 3,6 liter motor geben. 270 gäule und 4x4. damit sollte das anhängsel doch zu bewältigen sein...


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Oktober 2009)

nach dem modellwechsel in der te-klasse werden die abzugsfähigen jahreswagen sicherlich auch günstiger. ich bin verwandtschaftsbedingt ab und an mal mit nem te-350-allradkombi unterwegs. schon schön...


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2009)

skoda oktavia RS 
der zieht auch den hänger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2009)

So, die Verlegung der Kabel in der Einfahrt wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen


----------



## bone peeler (31. Oktober 2009)

So... bin seit 7 auf der Arbeit und habs erst jetzt geschafft mal hier reinzulunzen... 

Guten Morgen & Mahlzeit!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2009)

moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> skoda oktavia RS
> der zieht auch den hänger



Der Octavia RS liegt 13 Millimeter (12 Millimeter beim Combi) tiefer

Bist Du narrisch,  ich bin ein alter Mann! Da komme ich ja nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2009)

Was sind schon 12mm ...  da kommts doch auch nicht drauf an. 
VW Tiguan?
Toyota Rav 4?


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich kaufe meine Autos nur bei einem Händler und der hat Skoda und kann Honda besorgen, weil er früher Honda-Händler war.


Wird wohl ein Octavia mit 2L TDI oder ein SuperB mal schauen ist ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2009)

So die tägliche Spin-Trainer-Einheit liegt auch hinter mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bist Du narrisch,  ich bin ein alter Mann! Da komme ich ja nicht mehr raus.



Was soll ich da erstmal bei meiner Flunder sagen


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2009)

Ach Du 

Du fällst bestimmt jedes mal aus der Tür auf den Boden wenn Du aussteigen willst


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2009)

schau dir doch ml den Yeti an


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2009)

das ist wohl der hässlichste Wagen den es auf der Welt gibt.


----------



## wondermike (31. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach Du
> 
> Du fällst bestimmt jedes mal aus der Tür auf den Boden wenn Du aussteigen willst



Oder er hat sich den Treppenlift direkt in die Garage einbauen lassen.


----------



## bone peeler (31. Oktober 2009)

So.... Feierabend. Ab heim und auf die Couch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich finde ihm ganz nett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin total müde und platt


----------



## bone peeler (31. Oktober 2009)

Hey.. jetzt schon ins Bett? Wenn hier einer müde ist dann bin ich das. Bin kurz vor 6 aus dem Bett und erst vor einer Stunde von Arbeit heim gekommen... 

Und da heut Halloween ist... wir gruseln uns bei "Das Supertalent"


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja ich finde ihm ganz nett



der ist ja genau so hässlich wie der Talbot aus den 70er


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2009)

Cool


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2009)

finde der hat was 

hätte mir selbst den yeti auch überlegt. kam nur 3 monate zu spät auf den markt ...

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2009)

Guten Morgen meine Untertanen 

Der Fürst ist langsam leicht entzürnt ob der Diskussionen über derart hässliche vierrädrige Gefährte in diesem Fred


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2009)

form follows function 

da siehste mal, wie schlecht es deinen untertanen geht. die meisten müssen sich mit einem auto für alles begnügen und können nicht noch nebenher ein paar spaßautos rumstehen haben 
der fürst möge mal die abgaben-ordnung in seinem reich überdenken. früher war es ja auch nur der "zehnte". doch davon sind wir heuer weit entfernt 

ich geh mir jetzt den frust über derartige ungerechtigkeit aus der seele biken


----------



## wondermike (1. November 2009)

Ich finde SUVs sind generell eine Krankheit. Und jedes mal wenn so ein Ding im Parkhaus mal wieder zwei Plätze blockiert, fliegen vor meinem geistigen Auge die Molotov-Cocktails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tragisch tragisch. Wenn jemand in die Schweiz abhaut, kann man das ja noch irgendwie nachvollziehen. Aber so mir nix Dir nix zum Holländer zu mutieren, das ist schon seltsam.


Wer ist denn abgehauen? 



wissefux schrieb:


> ........
> der fürst möge mal die abgaben-ordnung in seinem reich überdenken. früher war es ja auch nur der "zehnte". doch davon sind wir heuer weit entfernt
> 
> .....


.....aber das ist doch wieder so......


----------



## wondermike (1. November 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer ist denn abgehauen?




Nur so ganz generell, habe niemand bestimmtes gemeint...


----------



## bone peeler (1. November 2009)

morsche!


----------



## caroka (1. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nur so ganz generell, habe niemand bestimmtes gemeint...


 

Da habe ich doch gleich mal meinen Benutzertitel geändert.


----------



## wondermike (1. November 2009)

Sehr interessant, auch für die Indianer unter uns:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,657602,00.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2009)

Dieses w/e ist echt hektisch:Fortführung der Elektrik in der Garage, Vierradpflege...

... jetzt ab auf den Spin-Trainer...

... und nachher noch eine Einladung zum Zwiebelkuchenessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Nächste Hiobsbotschaft: Crazy-Racer ist auf die Fresse gefallen, wurde ins Krankenhaus nach Bad Homburg gebracht. Ich denke mal sobald Iggi was weiß wird uns bescheid geben.





Zilli schrieb:


> Das wird leider sicher nichts mehr die nächste Zeit. Sauschade für ihn. Mal sehen, was Iggi sagt. Ich werd mein Rotkreuz-Päckerl mal wieder in den Rucksack legen.



...so moin.. zurück ausm Krankenhaus..
also:
Ihm gehts den Umständen ensprechend..
die Nase is wohl hin, d.h. gebrochen, desweiteren hat noch schmerzen unterhalb des brustkorbs.., was genau ist werden wohl weiter untersuchungen zu tage bringen...
er bleibt auch erstmal min bis morgen zur beobachtung im Krankenhaus


----------



## wondermike (1. November 2009)

Au weia. Das ist ja übel. Wie ist das denn passiert? Ich hoffe, ihm geht's bald wieder gut und es ist nichts wirklich schlimmes.


----------



## bone peeler (1. November 2009)

Dann mal Grüße an Ihn und Gute Besserung!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Au weia. Das ist ja übel. Wie ist das denn passiert? Ich hoffe, ihm geht's bald wieder gut und es ist nichts wirklich schlimmes.



aufm X-trail hats Ihn derbe geschmissen, ich war zu weit hinten, hab nur das fliegende Hinterrad gesehn
un dann hab ich Ihn schreien gehört...


----------



## Hopi (1. November 2009)

Aua   bestell ihm gute Besserung von uns wenn Du ihn siehst.


----------



## bonusheft (1. November 2009)

@bikerider: Das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Dann sag dem crazy bitte auch viele Grüße und gute Besserung von mir

Chris


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2009)

Was macht Ihr denn für Sachen! 

Auch von Almut und mir gute Besserung 

... und halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2009)

so schönes Wetter ausgenutzt 


Der Anfang




Das Ende 




ok, dazwischen gab es feinstes Herbstwetter 







Alles ohne Verletzte 

Alles Gute für Sepp ... ich drücke alle  das nicht ernstes dabei ist 

Edit: Nochmal Glück gehabt  http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Morgen-schneits---Lawinen-kommen-23153533


----------



## Cynthia (1. November 2009)

@ mzaskar:

Wo seid ihr gefahren? Ist auf dem einen Bild der Damm bei Rapperswil zu sehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2009)

Gute Nacht 

... und nochmals gute Besserung allen Maladierenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2009)

gn8 und vor allem gute besserung !!

ich sach ja immer : x-trail hoch ist besser als runter


----------



## bone peeler (1. November 2009)

So.. GN8! Mir tun die Augen weh weil ich den ganzen Tag nach Bikeklamotten gesucht habe... hoffentlich träum ich nicht davon...


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @ mzaskar:
> 
> Wo seid ihr gefahren? Ist auf dem einen Bild der Damm bei Rapperswil zu sehen?



Sattlegg und Stöcklicrüz (schreibt man das so ) in Einsiedeln gestartet


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2009)

morsche

prima wetter für den wp-start ...


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2009)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2009)

Moin, hier regnet es Katzen und Hunde  das gibt keine Punkte 

Aber die Laune nicht vermiesen lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich sach ja immer : x-trail hoch ist besser als runter



 Sagen wir mal so: Rauf macht er auch Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin, hier regnet es Katzen und Hunde



Im Fürstenland dito - Weder Bike- noch Oben-Ohne-Wetter


----------



## caroka (2. November 2009)

Gute Besserung an Seb auch von mir. Hoffentlich ist das mit den Schmerzen im Brustkorb nichts ernstes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. November 2009)

Mzaskar, du Weichei. Wie Regen.....auf Punkte machen.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Rauf macht er auch Spass



ok, runter mit fully ja auch irgendwie. das vergnügen hatte ich nur schon länger nicht mehr 
wenn ich jetzt runter fahre, versuche ich immer irgendwie meine uphill-linie zu treffen. das gelingt mir aber nur in teilstücken. die perspektive von oben ist halt doch total anders und so manch absatz, der den uphill-tod bedeutet, ist von oben kommend recht harmlos ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

Mich würde noch interessieren, auf welchem Teil des X-Trails es den Seb erwischt hat:

Eben auf dem oberen Verblockten oder auf dem unteren, eher fast schon WAB-artigem Stück


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Mzaskar, du Weichei. Wie Regen.....auf Punkte machen.


Wahltho hatte schon Recht, da gibt es eine menge Vollspacken beim WP.

Um 8:00 hat schon jemand 2:30 eingetragen, man man wenn ich be*******n will, sollte ich es nicht so plump machen 
Aber egal, geht ja nur darum die Schweizer zu schlagen  nur leider wollen meine Beine heute nicht auf die Rolle! Gestern die Stunde Eishockey war dann doch zu viel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

... stimmt, ab heute ist ja WP ...

... gleich mal schauen gehen


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2009)

Hopp Caro, reiss uns raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

... wieso, Ihr seid doch unter den Top 10 

... die Plauscher performen dagegen ja mal gar nicht


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2009)

ich werde ab morgen in das Rennen eingreifen  und Sabine ist heute schon mit dem Rad zur Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

Na also, geht doch


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2009)

wir rollen das Feld von hinten auf


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Sabine ist heute schon mit dem Rad zur Arbeit



respekt


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wir rollen das Feld von hinten auf



Noch seit ihr ja vor uns  aber wart mal ab   Ich brauche mal einen Tag Pause für die Beine 
Unser Problem liegt aber im Verlust eines Leistungsträgers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

... grosse Worte, denen dann hoffentlich auch Taten folgen


----------



## bone peeler (2. November 2009)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

Mahlzeit!

... in fünf Minuten macht zum Glück die Kantine auf


----------



## Cynthia (2. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sattlegg und Stöcklicrüz (schreibt man das so ) in Einsiedeln gestartet




 Sattelegg und Stöcklichrüz => 3. Bild mit Blick auf oberen Zürichsee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> ... Stöcklichrüz ...



Ich glaube, wenn ich versuche, das auszusprechen, kriege ich Halsweh...


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Sattelegg und Stöcklichrüz => 3. Bild mit Blick auf oberen Zürichsee ...


 
Wir waren nicht ganz auf dem Stöcklichrüz (im Winter aber bestimmt mal mit den Schneeschuhen ) sondern nur bis Gueteregg. Da wir uns zwischendurch mal etwas verfahren haben, weiter in Richtung Lachen abgefahren sind als gewollt, hat sich der Zeitplan etwas verschoben 

Aber es hat wirklich schöne Aussichten von dort auf beide Sehen (Sihlsee und Zürichsee) und im Winter werde ich mal ein paar Touren mit den Schneeschuhen auf 
Wildspitze, Etzel, Stöchlichrüz und Etzel versuchen


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2009)

Soooooo eine Stunde Rolle plus die Stunde die meine Frau heute zusammen bekommen hat 

Also Schweizer gebt auf, sonst setzen wir noch einen Nightride oben drauf


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2009)

Pah  Rolle wie langweilig


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pah  Rolle wie langweilig



Ist es  und ohne Netz könnte man es auch nicht durchstehen  aber mit Method.TV geht es ganz gut 

Aber so richtig Biken ist etwas anderes  Samstag sind wir 41KM und 950hm gefahren. Da hat man die Wochen Rolle nicht wirklich gespürt :heul


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

Ach Ihr Weicheier, im WP 2007/2008 bin ich tlw. drei Stunden am Stück Spin-Trainer gefahren - hat für zwei spannende Filme gerreicht


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2009)

Sowas können ja auch nur Fürsten


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2009)

ja ich muss mal schauen, dass ich auf 2 Stunden komme. Aber die eine Stunde zieht sich schon wie Kaugummi  wir werden heute mal Hibike überfallen und neue Lampen kaufen! Dann fahren wir lieber mal 2 - 3 Stunden durch den Taunus.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Aber die eine Stunde zieht sich schon wie Kaugummi



das kenn ich  deshalb schaff ich auch nicht mehr wie ne stunde auf dem ding. egal ob tv-programm gut oder schlecht ...

aufgebaut hab ich es gerade wieder  jetzt muß ich mich nur noch draufsetzen 

wenn ihr schon hibike überfallt, könnt ihr mir ein paar neue sachen mitbringen. das nicolai-street mit riemenantrieb würde mir für den weg zur arbeit gut stehen. passt bestimmt in euren wohnwagen noch mit rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. November 2009)

der Wohnwagen ist schon in seinen Winterschlaf 
Ich denke, das Nicolai gibt unser Spielgeldkonto nicht mehr her  wir müssen ja Spielsachen für 2  Bikes kaufen  und obwohl wir schon das eine oder andere haben, wird es immer noch teuer


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2009)

ist der summum schon geliefert worden?


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> der Wohnwagen ist schon in seinen Winterschlaf
> Ich denke, das Nicolai gibt unser Spielgeldkonto nicht mehr her  wir müssen ja Spielsachen für 2  Bikes kaufen  und obwohl wir schon das eine oder andere haben, wird es immer noch teuer



moment, von kaufen war doch gar keine rede


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2009)

Oh kann man noch Bestellungen aufgeben


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ist der summum schon geliefert worden?



noch nicht, aber wir müssen mal langsam anfangen unsere Sachen zusammen zu kaufen. Die Sättel sind heute gekommen.


----------



## ratte (2. November 2009)

Da hat doch tatsächlich jemand im Schutze der Dunkelheit den Wasserhahn aufgedreht. 
Das waren echt hart erkämpfte Punkte heute.

...sollte das Wetter morgen früh ähnliche Anstalten machen, vergesst es, dann nehm ich vier Räder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn ich versuche, das auszusprechen, kriege ich Halsweh...



Vom Schweizer ausgesprochen hört sich das richtig gut an. Ich werde das aber auch nicht lernen.


----------



## bone peeler (2. November 2009)

Mh... ich kann mich irgendwie im Moment nach Feierabend nicht dazu aufraffen noch ´ne Runde zu drehen. Ich glaube ich befinde mich schon im Winterschlaf. *gääähn*


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2009)

was mich grad tierisch  und :kotz: : mein eye-tv geht pünktlich zum wp nicht mehr


----------



## wondermike (2. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Da hat doch tatsächlich jemand im Schutze der Dunkelheit den Wasserhahn aufgedreht.
> Das waren echt hart erkämpfte Punkte heute.



Das Team ist stolz auf Dich. 



ratte schrieb:


> ...sollte das Wetter morgen früh ähnliche Anstalten machen, vergesst es, dann nehm ich vier Räder!!!



Nix da! Gekniffen wird nicht!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2009)

moin
melde mich zurück ausm Krankenhaus...
also, die nase is immernoch gebrochen 
un der Verdacht das er evtl einen Nierenriss hat, hat sich zum glück nicht bestätigt 
langsam ist er wieder munter  Hunger hat er auch! also alles bestens  ich denke das er spät am freitag zuhause ist, wenns überhaupt solange dauert 

P.S. und er hat sich über die ganzen Genesungswünsche sehr gefreut! weiterhin haben wir schon die nächsten Touren geplant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

... na hört sich ja schon etwas beruhigender und besser an 

Bestell' dem Crazy mal ganz, ganz liebe Grüsse von Almut und mir


----------



## wondermike (2. November 2009)

Nierenriss klingt ja nicht gut. Gut, dass es das nicht ist. Und der olle Riechkolben wird schon wieder. 

Auf jeden Fall weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## bone peeler (2. November 2009)

Mtb´ler mit Boxernase


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

Die vierrädrige Heimfahrt von FFM war heute dann sogar oben ohne möglich und die heutige Spin-Trainer-Einheit wurde vorhin erfolgreich beendet


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also, die nase is immernoch gebrochen



Das dauert zum Glück nicht so lange  3 Wochen und die ist wieder fest 

ist sie gerade gebrochen, oder muss sie gerichtet werden?

Also hoffen wir mal, dass nicht noch mehr gefunden wird und er bald wieder draussen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das dauert zum Glück nicht so lange  3 Wochen und die ist wieder fest
> 
> *ist sie gerade gebrochen, oder muss sie gerichtet werden?*
> 
> Also hoffen wir mal, dass nicht noch mehr gefunden wird und er bald wieder draussen ist



..naja.. also er sieht normal aus von daher denke ich das die das so lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2009)

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2009)

guten morgen

irgendwie nasskalt draussen, aber trocken von oben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2009)

Morsche .... und weg


----------



## Hopi (3. November 2009)

ich hasse Rolle! Sagte ich das schon mal  also nach 1 1/4 Stunden war es echt schwer sich auf dem Ding zu halten. Da war das Krafttraining danach echte Entspannung


----------



## wondermike (3. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich hasse Rolle! Sagte ich das schon mal  also nach 1 1/4 Stunden war es echt schwer sich auf dem Ding zu halten. Da war das Krafttraining danach echte Entspannung



Bist'n Held! 

Aber erinner' doch auch mal die werte Frau Gemahlin daran, ihre Punkte einzutragen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich hasse Rolle! Sagte ich das schon mal  also nach 1 1/4 Stunden war es echt schwer sich auf dem Ding zu halten. Da war das Krafttraining danach echte Entspannung



Du wiederholst Dich, ich mich daher auch:

*Memmen ! ! !*


----------



## bone peeler (3. November 2009)

Mahlzeit. Hab heut mal eher Feierabend gemacht so das ich ohne Stress noch zum Barbier kann. Wenn dann noch Zeit ist hol ich meinen Drahtesel auch nochmal raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bist'n Held!
> 
> Aber erinner' doch auch mal die werte Frau Gemahlin daran, ihre Punkte einzutragen.



Die hatte es gestern per Trainingsverwaltung gemacht, scheint wohl nicht so geklappt zu haben. 



WO SIND DEINE PUNKTE


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2009)

So, melde mich auf der heimigen Couch angekommen! 

Mit erschrecken musste ich bei der Bike beschauung feststellen, dass mit hinten der Schlauch geplatzt ist  daneben noch Kurbel, Pedal, rechter Bremsgriff...  näher konnte ich nicht schauen.

Meine Niere heilt von alleine  und die Nase wird evtl noch gerichtet. Bis dahin aber erstmal absolute Bettruhe und ne Weile keinen Sport...

Und ich muss zum Optiker, meine Brille ist "leicht" defomiert...

Besten Dank auch für die Genesungswünsche, hat mich ziemlich gefreut


----------



## Hopi (3. November 2009)

Komm bald wieder auf die Beine  Ich brauche etwas Unterstützung, Zürichgemütlich liegt mit 7 Punkten vorne.


----------



## wondermike (3. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> WO SIND DEINE PUNKTE



Tja, bin leider wohl noch ca. 2 Wochen außer Gefecht. 

Da müsst Ihr halt den Kampf gegen die gemütlichen Züricher erstmal zu dritt führen. Aber Ihr packt das schon.


----------



## Hopi (3. November 2009)

aber wehe in 14 Tage kommen keine Punkte von dir


----------



## wondermike (3. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meine Niere heilt von alleine  und die Nase wird evtl noch gerichtet. Bis dahin aber erstmal absolute Bettruhe und ne Weile keinen Sport...



Ach, das mit der Nase, das erledigen wir dann beim Thomas in der Werkstatt. 

Von mir auch weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber wehe in 14 Tage kommen keine Punkte von dir



Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss...


----------



## Hopi (3. November 2009)

nix da  täglich sage ich nur täglich


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Komm bald wieder auf die Beine  Ich brauche etwas Unterstützung, Zürichgemütlich liegt mit 7 Punkten vorne.



nöb... nur noch einer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2009)

Der Fürst hat heute eher die Arbeiten an der Einfahrt fortgeführt


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So, melde mich auf der heimigen Couch angekommen!
> 
> Mit erschrecken musste ich bei der Bike beschauung feststellen, dass mit hinten der Schlauch geplatzt ist  daneben noch Kurbel, Pedal, rechter Bremsgriff...  näher konnte ich nicht schauen.
> 
> ...




schön zu hören das wieder zuhause bist...dann seh mal zu das du bald wieder ganz fit bist


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2009)

Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss 

hi Sepp schön das du wieder zu Hause bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2009)

Jo Seb, weiterhin gute Besserung in heimatlichen Gefilden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (3. November 2009)

Ich sag auch GN8. Zum Radeln bin ich heut leider nicht mehr gekommen da mein holdes Weib mich zum Schuhekaufen überredet hat...


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2009)

wünschen einen guten, wenn auch sehr feuchten, morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2009)

... die ganze Nacht war schon sehr, sehr feucht 

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2009)

Auf Auf in die Feuchtgebiete


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2009)

... in FFM sieht es jetzt zumindest von oben nicht mehr so feucht aus


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2009)

Über dem Fürstentum sieht es aber ganz anders aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2009)

Servus!

also mich stört der Regen im Moment nicht sonderlich  mir wäre es aber lieber, er würde es.
Bin ich froh wenn ich die Tabletten nicht mehr nehmen muss, dann verschwindet hoffentlich auch die Übelkeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2009)

Was für Drogen musst Du denn nehmen?


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2009)

Immer diese Drogen konsumierenden Jugendlichen


----------



## wondermike (4. November 2009)

Mir hatten die damals nach der OP auch so ein Hammerzeugs verpasst, da war ich ständig druff. 

Auf die Dauer auch nicht wirklich angenehm.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2009)

Das Schmerzmittel im Krankenhaus war ok  da gings mir halbwegs gut. Aber die Schmerzmittel lasse ich jetzt komplett weg, die Schmerzen sind ertrÃ¤glich.
Jetzt muss ich noch so ein Antibiotika nehmen, weil ja die Niere verletzt ist und in der Niere auch "Stoffe" sind die nicht so gut im Blut wÃ¤ren...sozusagen vorsorglich um Infektionen zu vermeiden.


Dieser kleine Metallstift von meiner Bremse kostet 12â¬  und die Gummimuffe 13â¬  absoluter Wucher, wenn man bedenkt das die Komplette Bremse inkl. allem nur 145â¬ kostet 
Das Pedal ist auch futsch und der Kurbelarm ist verbogen + Gewinde ausgerissen 
Naja, alles ersetzbar, bin froh das ich noch in einem StÃ¼ck bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2009)

Was hast du eigentlich gemacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich gemacht



er nichts!
der Boden hat ihn festgehalten


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> er nichts!
> der Boden hat ihn festgehalten



kenn ich. hatte mal das vergnügen an einem mini-trail nähe der königsteiner quelle.
du bist im prinzip schon gedanklich durch und plötzlich ist dein bike ein paar meter hinter dir, weil du an nem baumstumpf hängen geblieben bist 
beim skaten sagt man "slam" zu solch einem ungewollten und von daher meist unkontrollierten abgang ...

das erste mal in diesem trail danach war schon komisch. sollte man aber schnellstmöglich wieder machen, um die angst zu verlieren.
in meinem fall besteht die gefahr heute immer noch und ich fahre jetzt diese paar meter immer hochkonzentriert ...


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2009)

Was, Baumstümpfe beim Skaten  ihr sollt doch nicht  immer durch die Grünanlagen fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich gemacht



ich bin hingefallen


----------



## caroka (4. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So, melde mich auf der heimigen Couch angekommen!
> 
> Mit erschrecken musste ich bei der Bike beschauung feststellen, dass mit hinten der Schlauch geplatzt ist  daneben noch Kurbel, Pedal, rechter Bremsgriff...  näher konnte ich nicht schauen.
> 
> ...


Schön, dass es Dir wieder besser geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mir hatten die damals nach der OP auch so ein Hammerzeugs verpasst, da war ich ständig druff.
> 
> Auf die Dauer auch nicht wirklich angenehm.



Hast aber auch eher schlecht als druff ausgesehen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2009)

Sturztheorie:

mit dem linken Pedal an etwas stabilem hängen geblieben und dann nach rechts vom Bike gefolgen. In Seitenlage mit Blick in Sturzrichtung aufgeschlagen und dann gedreht bis ich zum stillstand kam.
Das ist das Bild was mich darauf kommen lässt




und das ist auch noch defekt (Bremshebel)





ein Bild des geplatzten Schlauches spare ich mir 

und nu geh ich mal schlafen, bin gespannt was der Nasendoc morgen meint


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2009)

tsts immer diese Drogies


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2009)

den Stifft kannst du eigentlich wieder reindrücken ... hatte sich bei mir auch das ein oder andere mal verabschiedet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2009)

Wo genau bist Du auf dem X-Trail eigentlich gestürzt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> den Stifft kannst du eigentlich wieder reindrücken ... hatte sich bei mir auch das ein oder andere mal verabschiedet



bei genauem hinsehen fällt auf --> der ist leider ein bisschen krumm


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2009)

ok, dann nicht mehr  Hat sich deiner Nase angepasst


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2009)

Die Taunusplauscher schwächeln heute


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Taunusplauscher schwächeln heute



95min? Du solltest den Besuch in deinem Lieblingslokal nicht mit in die Zeit einbeziehen 

Und na warte morgen wirst Du blass  da fange ich um 7:00 mit der Rolle an


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo genau bist Du auf dem X-Trail eigentlich gestürzt?



das ist schwer zu sagen, nach der Stelle an der wir schon etliche male den Schlauch gewechselt haben 

du kommst ja nach dem steinigen oberen ersten Abschnitt kurz über eine Wiese (alte Skipiste glaube ich), dann tauchst du wieder in den Wald ab und etwa mittig von dem Abschnitt steht rechts so ein Mannshoher "Baumstumpf".
Da kreuzt sich der Trail auch mit einem weiten Pfad der von links kommt. Der Trails selbst geht rechts runter und wird dann meist rutschig weil er da oft feucht ist und auch recht wurzelig ist, er läuft da etwas Rinnenartig zusammen. Und an der Stelle hats mich laut iggis Aussage geschmissen. Danach kommt ja nochmal ein etwas verblockteres Stück und man kreuzt zum ersten mal eine WAB, da hat dann der Krankenwagen gestanden.

Hoffe du kannst es dir etwa vorstellen, Bilder haben wir von der Stelle in all den Jahren irgendwie nie eins gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bilder haben wir von der Stelle in all den Jahren irgendwie nie eins gemacht



ein video von vor ein paar tage hätte uns auch gereicht 

weiterhin gute besserung @crazy und gn8 @all


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> 95min? Du solltest den Besuch in deinem Lieblingslokal nicht mit in die Zeit einbeziehen
> 
> Und na warte morgen wirst Du blass  da fange ich um 7:00 mit der Rolle an



Wenn ich dafür erst den Berg hoch und wieder runter muss zählt der Weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hoffe du kannst es dir etwa vorstellen, Bilder haben wir von der Stelle in all den Jahren irgendwie nie eins gemacht



Ich weiss, um welche Stelle es sich handelt 

Gute Besserung  + Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2009)

... und Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2009)

yepp, guten morgen

feucht und laubig uff de gass. der fürst möge mal für reinigung in seinem fürstentum sorge tragen


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2009)

Der Fürst vernachlässigt seine Ländereien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2009)

... der Fürst ist momentan mit Arbeiten an seinem Schlosstor beschäftigt, die seine volle Aufmerksamkeit erfordern  

... also ist "Selbst-ist-der-Untertan" angesagt...

... der Fux erhält hiermit die fürstliche Order allmorgendlich den Weg von Kelkheim nach Höchst zu reinigen!


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... der Fux erhält hiermit die fürstliche Order allmorgendlich den Weg von Kelkheim nach Höchst zu reinigen!



mach ich doch schon. sammel allmorgendlich ne menge dreck per rad und klamotten ein 
und sogar nachmittags werd ich dieser ehrenvollen aufgabe nicht überdrüssig und sammle fleißig weiter


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mach ich doch schon. sammel allmorgendlich ne menge dreck per rad und klamotten ein
> und sogar nachmittags werd ich dieser ehrenvollen aufgabe nicht überdrüssig und sammle fleißig weiter


 
Your are the

*"untertan of the month"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. November 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Your are the
> 
> *"untertan of the month"*



 Subject of the Month November: Mr. Wissefux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2009)

Schwein gehabt!


----------



## Hopi (5. November 2009)

So mal sehen was unser Schweizer sagt, wenn er nachher unsere Punkte anschaut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2009)

Im WP Top 10 sehe ich derzeit nur einen Namen, den ich aus den früheren WPs kenne und der MTBvD performt besser als die DIMB Teams


----------



## Hopi (5. November 2009)

hallo der WK ist zwischen Zürich und Taunus  4h36min habe ich mir heute Morgen gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. November 2009)

6 min zuviel ... oder 9 zu wenig !


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2009)

Pah, beim Butter aufs Brötchen schmieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> 6 min zuviel ... oder 9 zu wenig !



Da spricht ein alter WP-Fux


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im WP Top 10 sehe ich derzeit nur einen Namen, den ich aus den früheren WPs kenne und der MTBvD performt besser als die DIMB Teams



Vor allem die Taunusianer stinken ja ganz schön ab. 

Da fehlt wohl die Team-Domina, die den Laden auf Vordermann bringt. 





Hopi schrieb:


> hallo der WK ist zwischen Zürich und Taunus  4h36min habe ich mir heute Morgen gegeben



Go team go!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Vor allem die Taunusianer stinken ja ganz schön ab.




Stimmt, MTBvD ist halt doch die bessere Truppe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> hallo der WK ist zwischen Zürich und Taunus  4h36min habe ich mir heute Morgen gegeben



Ich sehe schon, du übernimmst meinen Part mit  

du hast das aber nicht ernsthaft auf der Rolle getreten oder? Du bist doch krank^^


----------



## Rumbling Bridge (5. November 2009)

4h36 glaube ich nicht. Du hättest bei 4h30 aufgehört.


......upps, falsch angemeldet.


----------



## Hopi (5. November 2009)

Steht doch bei meinen Punkten wie sie entstanden sind. Ich bin erst in die city zum kunden gefahren und von diesem zur hm dann auf den Feldi xtrail zum RK NFH wieder nach Liederbach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2009)

Weiter so - Du wirst so langsam aber sicher zum waschechten CCler


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2009)

soso ich habe dich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (5. November 2009)

Mahlzeit...


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weiter so - Du wirst so langsam aber sicher zum waschechten CCler



Wenn er weiter so fleißig ist, nehmen wir ihn zur Belohnung sogar bald mal auf 'ne Tour mit, oder?


----------



## bone peeler (5. November 2009)

Na... für Moin Moin isses a bisserl spät, gell? 

So... wenn morgen nix schief geht dann bin ich spätestens um 2 daheim und kann endlich mal wieder Biken. Komm mir hier ja schon richtig dämlich vor...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2009)

Hab' momentan auch etwas Stress und beschränke mich daher auf's regelmässige Spin-Trainern


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2009)

schlaft gut ...


----------



## bone peeler (5. November 2009)

Gn8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2009)

Ich sage auch schonmal Gute Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2009)

gute nacht um die zeit ...da geht man mim hund raus...ich geh dann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gute nacht um die zeit ...da geht man mim hund raus...ich geh dann mal



So ist das halt mit den älteren Leutchen. Die sind dafür dann morgens um sechs wieder munter.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2009)

ich geb dir gleich älter


----------



## wondermike (6. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich geb dir gleich älter



Ich darf das, bin ja selber so ein alter Sack.


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> So ist das halt mit den älteren Leutchen. Die sind dafür dann morgens um sechs wieder munter.



.....von wegen, keiner da. nur das jungvolk wünscht nen guten morgen.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2009)

wachet auf !


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> .....von wegen, keiner da. nur das jungvolk wünscht nen guten morgen.



komm, bestimmt nur weil deine kleine dich geweckt hat 
so ist das, mit den jungvätern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2009)

... oder der Hund  

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2009)

Moin


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> komm, bestimmt nur weil deine kleine dich geweckt hat
> so ist das, mit den jungvätern



nö, alles schläft, einer wacht.......ich hab das mit der zeitumstellung nicht ganz raus. zu sommerzeiten bin ich immer um 6:00 wach geworden, im winter heißt das jetzt ohne wecker um 5:00 am esstisch sitzen. dafür abends um 21:00 schon das x-te mal auf der couch eingepennt.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2009)

ich halte mich da eher an den rythmus der natur : penne normalerweise bis es draussen hell wird ...

der drohende wecker lässt mich aber auch im winter meist kurz vor ihm aufwachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2009)

Ob im Winter oder im Sommer ich werde im Allgemeinen fast immer kurz vor dem Wecker wach, der auf 06:00 Uhr gestellt ist und am w/e ist die Nacht auch in der Regel spätestens um 08:00 Uhr zu Ende


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2009)

als ich noch jung war - gott ist das lang her  - hab ich immer mit geschlossenem rollladen gepennt und konnte so locker bis high noon liegen bleiben.
heuer mit offenen rollläden gehts bei helligkeit selten über 8 uhr hinaus. im sommer meist früher ...

wahrscheinlich kommt man aber auch im alter mit weniger schlaf aus als in der jugend ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> als ich noch jung war - gott ist das lang her  - hab ich immer mit geschlossenem rollladen gepennt und konnte so locker bis high noon liegen bleiben.



Das macht mein Filius so


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2009)

Sevrvus!

also zur Zeit schlafe ich gut...scheinbar ist mein körper irgendwie belastet...
sonst kann ich im hellen aber auch nicht schlafen und Rollladen habe ich keinen


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2009)

Du zählst nicht bist unter Drogeneinfluss


----------



## bone peeler (6. November 2009)

Aloha... 

so, habs heut endlich mal geschafft mein Radel mal wieder auszuführen... standesgemäß mit ordentlich Matsch . Bringt gleichzeitig auch die ersten Pünktchen für den WP...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2009)

Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass die Montage eines elektrischen Torantriebs an unserem Tor in der Einfahrt so ein Act würde 

... gut Ding will halt doch Weile haben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du zählst nicht bist unter Drogeneinfluss



nein, nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2009)

... was macht denn die Genesung?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2009)

Ich fühle mich von Tag zu Tag besser  werde aber durch so eine Art Seitenstechen laufend daran erinnert noch lange nicht fit zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2009)

... wird schon werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2009)

bin vorhin noch Spin-Trainer gefahren und jetzt ziemlich platt, zum Glück muss ich nicht mehr mit dem Hund raus 

daher...

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... zum Glück muss ich nicht mehr mit dem Hund raus



das hab ich schon lange erledigt. auch gn8


----------



## wondermike (7. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass die Montage eines elektrischen Torantriebs an unserem Tor in der Einfahrt so ein Act würde



Jaja. Der kluge Mann baut vor. Geht ja schneller, als man denkt, dass man sowas braucht...


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2009)

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2009)

Morsche!

@ Wissefux: Was ist los? Senile Bettflucht? Ich dachte eigentlich das ich der erste wäre da ich wieder mal arbeiten muss...


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2009)

mußte heute in aller früh zwecks kreuzfahrt einen airport-shuttle machen ...

jetzt warte ich auf den großen regen


----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2009)

Na wenn Du schon sooo zeitig wach bist kannste ja auch das (noch) schöne Wetter nutzen... im Gegensatz zu mir...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2009)

Moin!


----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2009)

Oh... des Fürsten Gefolgschaft erwachet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Na wenn Du schon sooo zeitig wach bist kannste ja auch das (noch) schöne Wetter nutzen... im Gegensatz zu mir...



ne ne, ist schon quasi zu spät. den fürsten wird es gleich erwischen ...

und auf morgendlichen nightride hab ich keine lust. da fühl ich mich ja, als wollte ich zur arbeit fahren


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2009)

Moin, 

 aua mein Kopf ist soooooooooooooo gross und schwer 

Metzgete sind lecker


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass die Montage eines elektrischen Torantriebs an unserem Tor in der Einfahrt so ein Act würde
> 
> ... gut Ding will halt doch Weile haben



Y E A H ! ! ! - It works !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Ein der grössten Bauaktionen, die ich in der letzten Zeit durchgeführt habe, wurde erfolgreich beendet


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2009)

glühstrumpf !


----------



## wondermike (7. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein der grössten Bauaktionen, die ich in der letzten Zeit durchgeführt habe, wurde erfolgreich beendet



Ich hoffe mal, Du hast das ordentlich gemacht.


----------



## ratte (7. November 2009)

Was für ein Wetter. 
Hatte mir fest vor genommen, vor dem Regen eine Runde zu fahren. Nach dem ersten Blick nach draußen, habe ich mich dann allerdings nur vom Bett auf's Sofa umgebettet. Jetzt lugt ja sogar mal die Sonne durch, nur um gleich unter zu gehen.
Mittlerweile wurde sogar mal ein Fuß vor die Tür gesetzt. 

Morgen kann ja nur besser werden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2009)

Fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2009)

So... in 10min ist Feierabend. Dann ab heim auf die Couch. Ich hoffe das morgen ordentliches Wetter ist sodass ich meine WP-Zähler erhöhen kann


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2009)

hat hier jemand interesse an einer über 100km tour? möglichst eben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2009)

Wenn´s nur bergab geht bin ich dabei


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2009)

MUT ist
---
ist, wenn du um 04:00 Uhr knallvoll
nach Hause kommst, die Frau mit nem
Besen auf dich wartet und du fragst:
Bist du am Putzen oder fliegst du noch weg?

C o o l n e s s ist
---------------
Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim kommen.
Du duftest nach Parfum und hast Lippenstift
am Hemd.
Du haust Deiner Frau eine auf den Arsch und
sagst: "Du bist die Nächste...!"

L ä s s i g k e i t ist
-------------------
Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim kommen.
Deine Frau liegt im Bett,
Du siehst aber, sie ist noch wach.
Du nimmst einen Stuhl und setzt Dich vor Ihr
Bett.
Auf die Frage: "Was machst Du da?"
antwortest du:
"Wenn das Theater gleich losgeht, will
ich in der ersten Reihe
sitzen."


----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2009)




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Wenn´s nur bergab geht bin ich dabei



hatte vor: Idstein-Höchst-Mainz-Wiesbaden-Idstein
kann sei das es evlt nicht ganz 100km sind.. mal sehn


----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2009)

Wäre schick aber 

a) nicht so viel Zeit
b) macht das wahrscheinlich mein Knie nicht mit...

Werd morgen mal den Rodgau-Rundweg antesten...


----------



## ratte (7. November 2009)

Hmmm, wir wollten morgen auch was länger fahren.
Höchst-Mainz-Wiesbaden-Idstein-Höchst wär auch eine Alternative zum von uns geplanten. 
100 km sind schon eine Ansage. Ohne hm und gaaanz langsam bitte.

Wann hast Du vor zu starten?


----------



## wondermike (7. November 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hat hier jemand interesse an einer über 100km tour? möglichst eben ...



Wenn ich wieder fit bin, können wir das mal hier machen. Z.B. zur Burg Münzenberg. Schön durch die Felder mit wenig Höhenmetern.


----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2009)

So Kinnersch... ich sach GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2009)

So, zurück vom Wondermike 

 Vielen Dank für das köstliche selbstgekochte thailändische Essen und das Heimkino in Blue Ray Qualität 

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2009)

... Psst ...

K-Frage, aber ich bin zu müde


----------



## wondermike (7. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das köstliche selbstgekochte thailändische Essen und das Heimkino in Blue Ray Qualität



War mir nicht nur eine unbeschreibliche Freude sondern geradezu eine Herzensangelegenheit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Sieht ja immer noch sehr trist da draussen aus


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Sieht ja immer noch sehr trist da draussen aus



yep. idealer zeitpunkt zum lösen wichtiger fragen


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2009)

hohe luftfeucht da draussen. sehr stimmungsvolles typisches novemberwetter ...

mal überlegen, ob ich da wirklich raus will. der schweinehund ist ziemlich groß und mächtig ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. November 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (8. November 2009)

Moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> ... Heimkino in Blue Ray Qualität



Da ist leider ein e zuviel... es heisst doch BluRay 

So... ich werd mich trotz des miesen Wetters aufs Radel begeben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2009)

... Pah!!! - Immer diese Kunstwörter - Heissen soll es doch Blue Ray    

Der Mike hat mir gestern Raumpatrouille Orion auf DVD ausgeliehen, habe vorhin die erste Folge beim Spin-Trainern geschaut - Ist schon trashiger Kult


----------



## bone peeler (8. November 2009)

So.. bin wieder zurück. Zählt das Radputzen auch als Sport? Denn dann hätte ich einen Punkt mehr beim WP... denn der Versuch mit dem matschigen Bike an meiner Frau vorbei ins Bad zu kommen ist ja auch anstrengend...


----------



## wondermike (8. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> So.. bin wieder zurück. Zählt das Radputzen auch als Sport? Denn dann hätte ich einen Punkt mehr beim WP... denn der Versuch mit dem matschigen Bike an meiner Frau vorbei ins Bad zu kommen ist ja auch anstrengend...



Schlammcatchen mit Deiner Frau würde sicher als Alternativsport gelten. Dann wollen wir aber ein Video.


----------



## wondermike (8. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Mike hat mir gestern Raumpatrouille Orion auf DVD ausgeliehen, habe vorhin die erste Folge beim Spin-Trainern geschaut - Ist schon trashiger Kult



Sach' ich doch!


----------



## bone peeler (8. November 2009)

Das wäre ja ein ungleicher Wettkampf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hat hier jemand interesse an einer über 100km tour? möglichst eben ...



ja, hier, ich  so in 3-4 Wochen


----------



## ratte (8. November 2009)

Boah, bin ich im Eimer. Vier Stunden Schlammschlacht im Taunus.
Memo an mich selbst: Rückentraining.

@Mike:
Wie willst Du das je wieder einholen.


----------



## wondermike (8. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Boah, bin ich im Eimer. Vier Stunden Schlammschlacht im Taunus.



Sehr vorbildlich. Die Schweizer Gurkentruppe haben wir damit schön abgehängt. 




ratte schrieb:


> @Mike:
> Wie willst Du das je wieder einholen.



Wart's nur ab. Wart's nur ab.


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Boah, bin ich im Eimer. Vier Stunden Schlammschlacht im Taunus.
> Memo an mich selbst: Rückentraining.
> 
> @Mike:
> Wie willst Du das je wieder einholen.



 und ich dacht ich hätte dich bald.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (8. November 2009)

Die nächsten zwei Tage bin ich beruflich unterwegs. Da haste Chancen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2009)

ihr legt euch ja ins Zeug...


----------



## bone peeler (8. November 2009)

So... hab heut den ersten Glühwein des Jahres probiert... war auf dem Dieburger Martinsmarkt. Aber anscheindend bin ich diese Sorte Alkohol nicht mehr gewohnt... det jeht janz schön inne Beene...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2009)

N'abend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2009)

morgen beginnt der Ernst des Lebens wieder für mich verunfallten...05:10 Uhr reisst mich der selbst gestellte Schlafkiller aus dem Reich der Erholung  das wird hart nach einer Woche Weckerlosem ausschlafen 
Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2009)

... genau, ab an die Uni, damit Du das Semester ja nicht verpasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2009)

Ich glaub' ich schau vor der Heia noch eine Folge von Raumschiff Orion, ist echt so ewig lang her, dass ich das geschaut hab'


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Memo an mich selbst: Rückentraining.



 Sehr, sehr wichtig


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. November 2009)

so bin auch weg... gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (8. November 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich ebenfalls für heute! GN8!


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2009)

dann auch von mir gn8


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Psst ...
> 
> K-Frage, aber ich bin zu müde



ich glaube das dauert noch paar wochen....


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2009)

moin moin, bei dem wetter würd ich lieber im bett bleiben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin, bei dem wetter würd ich lieber im bett bleiben...



Wieso? - War doch herrliches Oben Ohne Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Jetzt kenne ich keinen Enzigen der Top 10 im WP-Einzel- und Team-Ranking mehr


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt kenne ich keinen Enzigen der Top 10 im WP-Einzel- und Team-Ranking mehr



sekunde, ich beeil mich......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

43


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2009)

42 ist die antwort


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2009)

shit, drauf reingefallen. 
51


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

50 - hab' mich verrechnet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

49


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2009)

ich hatte gerade überlegt mal mit dem rad nach mainz zu fahren, in anbetracht der wetterlage lass ichs glaub ich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

... FFM meldet ebenfalls Regen


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... FFM meldet ebenfalls Regen



stimmt. moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

45...

... jetzt macht mal hinne


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> 45...
> 
> ... jetzt macht mal hinne



Nee nee. Wir lasen lieber Dich die Arbeit machen und stauben dann ab.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Faules Pack


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Opportunisten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Obwohl ich könnte ja mal wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

36


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

34


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Wer erkennt's?


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer erkennt's?



james bond jagt dr. no


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Auch


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> james bond jagt dr. no



oder doch casino royale


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> *james bond* jagt dr. no



James Bond im Allgemeinen - Läuft doch in jedem Vorspann


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

... Im Geheimdienste ihrer Majestät!


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

... Leute macht hinne in 7 Minuten ist Lunch-Time


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

hab zeit !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Der Lugxx lauert auch schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab zeit !



Ne, hab keine Zeit!


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

... so: Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... so: Mahlzeit!



endlich


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... so: Mahlzeit!



du nimmst bestimmt den laptop mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> endlich



Der tut doch nur so.


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)




----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele blöde Smilies es gibt.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der tut doch nur so.



schaun mer mal ...


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

10


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2009)

Spamming


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Spamming



Wir doch nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2009)

Dann mach ich mal mit


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

4


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2009)

Treffer


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

es wird ernst


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

5


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

schuß


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)




----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2009)

Jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

*Mist!!!!!!*


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)




----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

Äh - ich meine natürlich Glückwunsch Fux.


----------



## bone peeler (9. November 2009)

Morsche!

Gibts hier heut nen Geburtstag? (Find hier nirgends ne Geburtstagsliste...)


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Morsche!
> 
> Gibts hier heut nen Geburtstag? (Find hier nirgends ne Geburtstagsliste...)



nö, ein alter plauscherbrauch ist es demjenigen zu gratulieren, der den jeweils tausendsten beitrag schreibt (k-frage) einst gab es eine zeit in der dieses ritual beinahe zweimal wöchentlich zelebriert wurde. heuer dauert es leider länger.......


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2009)

achso: glückwunsch fux. 
ich habe indess einen neuen linken shifter fürs slayer gekauft. der alte ist doch tatsächlich vor fast 1,5jahren abgebrochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Glückwunsch Fux


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

danke 

auf zur 11.111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

99


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaube das dauert noch paar wochen....





Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe indess einen neuen linken shifter fürs slayer gekauft. der alte ist doch tatsächlich vor fast 1,5jahren abgebrochen.



Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht



wie schön die zeit vergeht.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

hauptsach, sie vergeht ...

obwohl, manchmal könnte sie auch etwas langsamer vergehn


----------



## bone peeler (9. November 2009)

Aha... somit wurde ich heute endlich mal aufgeklärt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie schön die zeit vergeht.



Na wenn die Zeit schon schnell vergeht, dann hoffentlich wenigstens schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na wenn die Zeit schon schnell vergeht, dann hoffentlich wenigstens schön



... obwohl mir natürlich lieber wäre, wenn die Zeit langsam vergehen würde, wenn es gerade schön ist


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Aha... somit wurde ich heute endlich mal aufgeklärt



siehste, wurde ja auch zeit, als unser lehrer in der sechsten im bio unterricht das versucht hat, konnte er uns wenig neues erzählen.


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hauptsach, sie vergeht ...



Sie vergeht auf jeden Fall schneller als einem lieb sein kann. Und bevor man sich versieht, ist man ein inkontinenter seniler Tattergreis.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

... wie hat deshalb schon der gute, alte Udo L. gesungen: Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der A**** im Sarge liegt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2009)

Ei Gude!

Die Zeit im Krankenhaus kann gar nicht schnell genug vergehen 
ansonsten finde ich es auch erschreckend wie schnell die Zeit manchmal verfliegt, gerade wenns mal schön ist


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2009)

Wird hier heute der Sinn des Lebens erforscht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2009)

@Mzaskar: Habe heute eine E-Mail w/ Reservierung LeLa im Mai losgeschickt.


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wird hier heute der Sinn des Lebens erforscht



Nee. Wir wissen, dass es keinen hat.


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2009)

gutr Punkt, muss ich auch noch machen


----------



## ratte (9. November 2009)

Guten Abend vom südöstlichen Rand der Pfalz. 

Glückwunsch Fux.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wird hier heute der Sinn des Lebens erforscht


ist diese Frage nicht sehr philosophisch?  ich bin mir sicher ob man auf die Frage nach dem Sinn eine klare Antwort geben kann...man kann es nicht! 


wondermike schrieb:


> Nee. Wir wissen, dass es keinen hat.



wann ist dir diese Erkenntnis gekommen?


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Abend vom südöstlichen Rand der Pfalz.



Ts ts ts. Wo treiben Sie sich denn rum?


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1K306kztJE&NR=1"]YouTube- Mann pisst leute an![/ame]


----------



## ratte (9. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ts ts ts. Wo treiben Sie sich denn rum?


Jedenfalls nicht daheim. 

Mir knurrt der Magen. Ich hoffe, der Kollege kommt bald.


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Mir knurrt der Magen. Ich hoffe, der Kollege kommt bald.



Kollegen aufessen könnte aber als unkollegiales Verhalten ausgelegt werden...


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

mahlzeit


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2009)

Aha. Jetzt geht's wieder. Da hat wohl die Putzfrau den Stecker rausgezogen um den Staubsauger anzuschließen.


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. November 2009)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## ratte (10. November 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Der Kollege hat überlebt.


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2009)

es fehlen nur ein paar Stücke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Mir knurrt der Magen. Ich hoffe, der Kollege kommt bald.



Hhhmm - Die Frage könnte auch sein, für was der Kollege so lange braucht, bis er kommt   

So Spin-Trainer-Einheit beendet, geduscht, gleich geht's ab in die Fa.


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2009)

jetzt aber endlich ab aufs rad 
höchst meldet trocken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2009)

... trocken ist gut, dann geht'es Oben Ohne


----------



## bone peeler (10. November 2009)

Mahlzeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2009)

... yepp 

Zum Glück ist es bald soweit, ein Apfel und drei Karotten zum Frühstück waren dann doch etwas wenig


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist es bald soweit, ein Apfel und drei Karotten zum Frühstück waren dann doch etwas wenig



Was'n mit Dir los? Bist Du krank?


----------



## bone peeler (10. November 2009)

Apropo Krank: Fühl mich auch schon wieder nicht wohl. Hals- und Kopfschmerzen... Sch*** Grippezeit...


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2009)

dito


----------



## Snap4x (10. November 2009)

Ach stellt euch doch nicht alle so an, wegen der Sch***-Grippe 
Bei uns ist zwar der halbe Jahrgang krank, aber sonst ist alles okay


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2009)

Ich versteh' auch nicht warum die hier alles so rumpienzen


----------



## bone peeler (10. November 2009)

mhh... ich werf mal ein paar Viren zu euch...


----------



## Snap4x (10. November 2009)

Aber bitte keine Computer Viren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (10. November 2009)

Einen schönen guten usw...

Und Iggi, was machen die Punkte?


----------



## bone peeler (10. November 2009)

Mein Computer ist Kerngesund!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten usw...
> 
> Und Iggi, was machen die Punkte?



gar nichts.... viel zu tun...


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gar nichts.... viel zu tun...



Nix da! Ausreden zählen nicht. Los Sklave! Quäl Dich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2009)

... da macht dieses Mädchen hier schon wieder eins auf Domina


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da macht dieses Mädchen hier schon wieder eins auf Domina



Werd' nicht schon wieder unverschämt, Unwürdiger!


----------



## Snap4x (10. November 2009)

Find die Smileys gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nix da! Ausreden zählen nicht. Los Sklave! Quäl Dich!



watten nu???? RENTE ODER WPP's ????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2009)

Klare Antwort:


_
Rente!!!!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (10. November 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> watten nu???? RENTE ODER WPP's ????



Natürlich beides! Und nur durch konsequente körperliche Ertüchtigung ist man den Härten des Berufslebens gewachsen.


----------



## caroka (10. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, ein alter plauscherbrauch ist es demjenigen zu gratulieren, der den jeweils tausendsten beitrag schreibt (k-frage) *einst gab es eine zeit* in der dieses ritual beinahe zweimal wöchentlich zelebriert wurde. heuer dauert es leider länger.......


  
Jaja.....das waren noch Zeiten....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2009)

Alter Verwalter, komme gerade mit meinem Filius von der ersten Informationsveranstaltung zur G8/G9-Oberstufe...

... mein Gott was wurde da unnötig seitens der Eltern rumdebattiert, obwohl es eine Informationsveranstaltung war


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter, komme gerade mit meinem Filius von der ersten Informationsveranstaltung zur G8/G9-Oberstufe...
> 
> ... mein Gott was wurde da unnötig seitens der Eltern rumdebattiert, obwohl es eine Informationsveranstaltung war



Da muss man durch. Aber sieh zu, dass aus ihm auch mal ein ordentlicher Rentenbeitragszahler wird.


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da muss man durch. Aber sieh zu, dass aus ihm auch mal ein ordentlicher Rentenbeitragszahler wird.



am besten gleich die oberstufe meiden und sofort ab in die fabrik zum schaffen. mein alter herr hat schon mit 14 angefangen für die rente zu ackern 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2009)

... reproduziert Ihr Euch erstmal, dann reden wir irgendwann weiter 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. November 2009)

moin

übung macht den meister ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war angenehm, auch wenn es recht frisch und feucht von unten war


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2009)

sind heute Morgen noch alle am üben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2009)

... was am Üben?


----------



## bone peeler (11. November 2009)

Aloha!


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2009)

reproduktion


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war angenehm, auch wenn es recht frisch und feucht von unten war



unten feucht ist meistens gut  selbiges vergnügen wurde mir heute früh auch zuteil.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2009)

Heute gab es in unserer Cantine de Luxe zwei sehr leckere Gänselkeulen mit Apfelrotkraut und Klössen...

... von den Apfelbeignets in Vanille Sauce zum Dessert ganz zu schweigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... was am Üben?





mzaskar schrieb:


> reproduktion





wissefux schrieb:


> unten feucht ist meistens gut  selbiges vergnügen wurde mir heute früh auch zuteil.




Aha. Soso. Erzähl uns mehr. Damit wir das auch mal lernen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2009)

N'abend


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2009)

Wo bleibt denn der Winter 

Ich bin gerüstet 








HiHi am Freitag geht es evtl auf das Jakobshorn nach Davos


----------



## -Xcessive- (11. November 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2009)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war dann auch recht unspektakulär


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2009)

... Gähn...

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war dann auch recht unspektakulär



stimmt. und nicht mal mehr feucht 

na ja, morgen wirds wohl anders sein. gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt. und nicht mal mehr feucht
> 
> na ja, morgen wirds wohl anders sein. gn8




noch ist nix anders. schön trocken von allen seiten. frische 4 °C. einen schönen guten morgen allerseits !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2009)

Guten Morgen Taunusburschen


----------



## bone peeler (12. November 2009)

Moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM wurde dann zum Schluss noch von oben feucht.

Just in dem Moment als der 08:30 Uhr HR3-Wetterbericht von einem Niederschlagsband, das gerade das Rhein-Main-Gebiet erreicht, berichtet hat, fing es an der Nidda an zu graupeln


----------



## bone peeler (12. November 2009)

Na wenigstens das schlechte Wetter ist pünktlich...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Donnerstag ist mein Lieblingstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

Wieso, wenn man fragen darf


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2009)

Ich bin im Dilbert  

Projekte stehen auf rot, es braucht ewig bis Infrastruktur (Server) bereitstehen, aber wir erfinden Reporting immer wieder neu und rapportieren uns die Finger wund


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

Ich hab' übrigens noch keine Antwort auf meine Reservierungs-Mail für LeLa.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2009)

Das dauert, die junge Dame die das macht ist etwas ... naja ... du wirst es sehen 

Habe jetzt aber auch meine Reservierung losgeschickt

Arrivée: 22.05.10
Départ: 05.06.10


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

Pour nous c'est:

Arrivée: 20.05.10
Départ: 29.05.10


----------



## bone peeler (12. November 2009)

So... ick hör die Mikrowelle bimmeln... Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2009)

en francais, s'il vous plait


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

Na die Heimfahrt scheint ja zumindest von zumindest von oben trocken zu werden


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2009)

Habe heute mein neues Brett gerade wieder zurück geschickt  die Kante ist defekt 

Mal sehen was ich jetzt bekomme, da das gleiche nicht mehr verfügbar ist ...... Blöder Sch**$$ das 

Aber naja, der Trend geht eh zum 3 Brett, und ich habe ja noch etwas fahrbereites


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber naja, der Trend geht eh zum *3 Brett*, und ich habe ja noch etwas fahrbereites



Drittbrett oder Trittbrett?  

Bin trocken heimgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin trocken heimgekommen



Bist ja wieder richtig fleißig... 

Ich hoffe, dass demnächst mal wieder einigermaßen gutes Wetter ist, damit ich auch mal wieder ein Ründchen fahren kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bist ja wieder richtig fleißig...



Ich war/bin immer fleissig, da hat es in der letzten Zeit so gut wie keine Veränderung gegeben: Ich bike seit dem Luberon regelmässig 6x pro Woche (manchmal auch 7x), davon meist 4x Spin-Trainer und 2x FFM und zurück 

... dazu dann noch wie immer schon 4 bis 5x pro Woche Mittags ein kurzer Abstecher in die Muckibude


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war/bin immer fleissig, da hat es in der letzten Zeit so gut wie keine Veränderung gegeben: Ich bike seit dem Luberon regelmässig 6x pro Woche (manchmal auch 7x), davon meist 4x Spin-Trainer und 2x FFM und zurück



Indoor zählt nicht. Ist doch nur was für Weicheier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Indoor zählt nicht. Ist doch nur was für Weicheier.



Setz' Du Dich mal regelmässig für mehr als eine Stunde auf einen Spin-Trainer und dann unterhalten wir uns nochmal drüber, ob das zählt oder nicht 

(Fux und Kater waren jedenfalls mal der Meinung, dass Indoor eigentlich mehr Punkte geben müsste, als Outdoor  )

... wenn Du Dich überhaupt mal wieder auf ein Bike setzen solltest


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Setz' Du Dich mal regelmässig mehr als eine Stunde auf einen Spin-Trainer und dann unterhalten wir uns nochmal drüber, ob das zählt oder nicht
> 
> ... wenn Du Dich überhaupt mal wieder auf ein Bike setzen solltest



Sorg' mal für vernünftiges Wetter, dann wird das schon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

... Weichei!


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Weichei!



Pah! Selber!


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2009)

Und übrigens...


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2009)

*Helau!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. November 2009)

... obwohl der 11.11. ja schon gestern war.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> (Fux und Kater waren jedenfalls mal der Meinung, dass Indoor eigentlich mehr Punkte geben müsste, als Outdoor  )



so isses 

einziger pluspunkt für outdoor sind die wiedrigen wetterverhältnisse und niedrigen temperaturen 

ansonsten ist 1 stunde biken indoor effektiv auch exakt eine stunde. outdoor kann ich immer mal wieder einfach nur rollen lassen und komme trotzdem voran ...
überwindung kostet irgendwie beides.

insgesamt dann irgendwie ausgeglichen ...

gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2009)

glühstrumpf und helau, herr wondermike


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> glühstrumpf und helau, herr wondermike



Dankschee. Wenigstens einer hat's gemerkt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2009)

guten Abend!



wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso, wenn man fragen darf



schau mal auf die Uhrzeit des Posts 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schau mal auf die Uhrzeit des Posts



das ganze ist noch klar verbesserungsfähig :

11.11.11, 11 uhr 11, post 111.111

haut schon mal in die tasten 

moin

ordentlich feucht von unten, dafür mild ...


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

... ne, das tut den Taste immer so weh


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2009)

Morgen ihr Lieben 

Ach herjeh die armen Tasten, die haben doch gar nichts getan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

Die vierrädrige Fahrt nach FFM in dern frühen Morgenstund war sogar wieder oben ohne möglich 

@Mzaksar: Die LeLa-Reservierung ist auch bei mir bestätigt. Die Reservierung ist aber nur von Samstag-Samstag möglich. Ich musste daher volle zwei Wochen buchen, also vom 15. bis 29.


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2009)

Beim nächsten Frankfurt Besuch bringe ich dir die Karten vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

... ich brauch' die nicht unbedingt. Wir werden ja nur zwei Tage vor Euch da sein


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2009)

Ah ok  aber egal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

... ganz einfach :

Wir wollen auf jedem Fall vor dem Pfingstwochenende anreisen. Deshalb fahren wir schon am 20. Mai runter. Ich kann aber nur jeweils die ganze Woche buchen. Also muss ich die Woche vom 15. Mai bis zum 22. Mai komplett buchen, obwohl wir erst am 20. Mai anreisen werden - Bei den Preisen für die Bude ist mir das aber egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. November 2009)

Wer ist eigentlich Lela und warum muss man die so lange im Voraus buchen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

LeLa = Le Lavandou


----------



## bone peeler (13. November 2009)

Mahlzeit.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> LeLa = *Le* Lavandou



und warum bucht ihr euch einen kerl 
müssen wir uns da gedanken machen


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2009)

http://www.lelavandou.eu/  und liegt in der Provence  am Massif des Maures


 Hier ein paar Tourenvorschläge:
http://www.tourfinder.net/do/tour?action=browse&type=1&areaId=240&categoryId=1
http://www.heiners.de/stories/body_tropez.htm

andere Links:
http://www.embvtt.net/
das Gebirge nebenan: http://www.flickr.com/photos/davide595/sets/72157621876204606/
Meine Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/18341


Achja: 
Wandern kann man sehr gut auf Port Cross Radfahren ist dort jedoch strengstens verboten, genau wie das Rauchen 
Zum Baden gibt es unzählige Buchten am Festland und auf den Inseln, 
für die FKK Anhänger bieten sich île du Levant an und zum Shoppen kann man nach St. Tropez fahren


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2009)

und das beste : die hütte ist ein paar tage frei und schon bezahlt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

... keine Hütte ein Appartement für zwei Leute


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2009)

was hast du denn gemietet?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

2 Pieces im Les Floralies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2009)

Ok, dann habt ihr auch einen schönen Ausblick  
Ich bin auch dort, aber "nur" in einem Studio


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

... issssccchhh weiss 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Reservierung für Luberon im September machen, dann ist bis auf einen potenziellen (selbstorganisierten) Alpen-X für das kommende Jahr Bike-Urlaubmässig eigentlich alles geregelt


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2009)

Muss es ein Alpen - X sein? oder wie wäre es mal mit einem Alpenkringel 

Top of Tessin
Top of Graubünden
....

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/beg/index.htm

unter Events/Reisen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

... wäre auch eine Überlegung wert  

Es muss kein X sein


----------



## ratte (13. November 2009)

Wochenende 
Redlich verdient. War eine besch... Woche.

@Mike
 Guter Einstieg.


----------



## bone peeler (13. November 2009)

Man... hab ich heute langeweile... *nerv*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> @Mike
> Guter Einstieg.




Danke. Auf einen Schlag gleich einen guten vierten Platz erobert... 

Aber ich bin sowas von außer Form. Bin nur meine normale lockere Flachlandrunde gefahren, aber bergauf hab' ich an jedem Maulwurfshügel  fast gekotzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

... so Leute, gleich geht's noch auf den Spin-Trainer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (13. November 2009)

Ich geh auch ins Bett... bin eben schon auf der Couch eingeschlafen. Ich hoffe mal das sich bis morgen Mittag noch das Wetter bessert denn da will ich´s Radel ausführen...

GN8!


----------



## Hopi (14. November 2009)

fertig


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> fertig



Perfekt für unsere nächste Grundlagenrunde im Flachland...


----------



## Hopi (14. November 2009)

Mit ca. 16 Kilo kann man es auch in der Ebene fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

Guten Morgen 

... und ab auf den Spin-Trainer


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mit ca. 16 Kilo kann man es auch in der Ebene fahren



nicht übel  fast so "leicht" wie mein argon -> also auch uphill-tauglich 

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

Gut vierrädrig oben ohne nach FFM gelangt  Heute ist kein Frei-Tag 

@Hopi: Schickes Bike  Es waren also keine Nacharbeiten am Rahmen erforderlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut vierrädrig oben ohne nach FFM gelangt  Heute ist kein Frei-Tag



stimmt. heute ist aber samstag


----------



## Hopi (14. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Hopi: Schickes Bike  Es waren also keine Nacharbeiten am Rahmen erforderlich



Nein, bei den teuren Rahmen geben sie sich mehr mühe und schneiden diese gleich frei.


----------



## ratte (14. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> nicht übel  fast so "leicht" wie mein argon -> also auch uphill-tauglich
> 
> morsche


Da spricht höchstens die Übersetzung gegen: 38er Kettenblatt + Rennradkassette.
Das gibt Waden


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2009)

Morsche!!!

@ Hopi: Schicket Ding dat!

So... wo ist die SOnne von heute morgen hin? Will doch raus zum spielen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss es ein Alpen - X sein? oder wie wäre es mal mit einem Alpenkringel
> 
> Top of Tessin
> Top of Graubünden
> ...



 Hätte ich schon Interesse dran, aber wenn dann selbstorganisiert


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2009)

Sehr schön  gefällt mir sehr gut  

Wann ist deines zu bewundern ??


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Da spricht höchstens die Übersetzung gegen: 38er Kettenblatt + Rennradkassette.
> Das gibt Waden



Und vielleicht die doch nicht ganz optimale Kraftübertragung durch den flachen  Sitzwinkel.


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2009)

Und aus unserer beliebten Reihe "Der tut nix, der will nur spielen":

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,661212,00.html

Werden die Kampfhundbesitzer der Welt darüber ins Nachdenken geraten? Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2009)

Apropo... bei meiner letzten Runde rund um Rödermark hat mir doch glatt so eine Fußhupe in meinen Bikeschuh gebissen... is aber zum Glück nix passiert und der Besitzer hat ihm auch gleich mal die Löffel langgezogen... 

Vielleicht lags aber auch an der Gegend... RedRums Wohnviertelwachhund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

... ich hatte wegen der Probleme mit Hunden, insb. an der Nidda, auf meinen Fahrten nach FFM und zurück jahrelang ein Hundeabwehrspray am Handgelenk


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2009)

Ich hab eigentlich null Probleme mit Hunden, man sollte halt nur langsam und in nem ordentlichen Bogen an Ihnen vorbeifahren und sie nicht erschrecken... dann gehts.


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich null Probleme mit Hunden, man sollte halt nur langsam und in nem ordentlichen Bogen an Ihnen vorbeifahren und sie nicht erschrecken... dann gehts.



Der Punkt ist aber, dass der Hundebesitzer dafür verantwortlich ist, dass durch seine Töle niemand zu Schaden kommt. Nur kapieren das viele einfach nicht und das macht mich dann immer total wütend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

... es gab an der Nidda vor ca. 10 bis 12 Jahren einen Halter von zwei Schäferhunden, der so einen Hass auf Biker hatte, dass er sie darauf abgerichtet hatte, Bikern nachzuziehen


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2009)

Nunja... da es ja wie gesagt ´ne Fußhupe ohne genügend Bisskraft war fand ich es noch amüsant. Bei einem großen gibts dann halt den Tritt...


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... es gab an der Nidda vor ca. 10 bis 12 Jahren einen Halter von zwei Schäferhunden, der so einen Hass auf Biker hatte, dass er sie darauf abgerichtet hatte, Bikern nachzuziehen



Entzückend. Und was ist mit dem passiert? Gar nichts nehme ich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

Was für ein Shicendreck-Wetter da draussen, gut, dass ich heute in FFM bei guter Versorgung im Büro hocke


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was für ein Shicendreck-Wetter da draussen, gut, dass ich heute in FFM bei guter Versorgung im Büro hocke



Und? Sind wir außer Gefahr?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

Klaro - Alles im grünen Bereich - Kein Wunder beim weltbesten Projektleiter


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro - Alles im grünen Bereich - Kein Wunder beim weltbesten Projektleiter



Hm. Das lassen wir jetzt mal unkommentiert so stehen.


----------



## ratte (14. November 2009)

Ganz schön nass da draußen.
Mir schwante schon böses als nach 500 m die ersten Tropfen fielen. 
Anmerkung: Wintereinlesgesohlen aus Lammfell zzgl. kuscheligen Socken sorgen für ausgeprägte Wasserspiele.


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Ganz schön nass da draußen.
> Mir schwante schon böses als nach 500 m die ersten Tropfen fielen.
> Anmerkung: Wintereinlesgesohlen aus Lammfell zzgl. kuscheligen Socken sorgen für ausgeprägte Wasserspiele.



Sehr vorbildlich.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nur bei der Wahl des Schuhwerks sehe ich noch Optimierungspotential...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Wintereinlesgesohlen aus Lammfell zzgl. kuscheligen Socken sorgen für ausgeprägte Wasserspiele.



Tell us news


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Ganz schön nass da draußen.



Ich hoffe, das hört jetzt mal auf, denn ich möchte eigentlich oben ohne nach Hause fahren


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2009)

So... zurück von der Otzberg-Tour. Kaum waren wir oben da hat es angefangen zu schiffen... also jeder 2 Weizen und dann haben wir uns (schäm) abholen lassen. Man sollte doch Regenklamotten einpacken...


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> So... zurück von der Otzberg-Tour. Kaum waren wir oben da hat es angefangen zu schiffen... also jeder 2 Weizen und dann haben wir uns (schäm) abholen lassen. Man sollte doch Regenklamotten einpacken...



sich oben abholen zu lassen ist echt so richtig scheissse.mein mitleid ist euch sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2009)

na nicht ganz oben... sind immerhin noch bis Hering gefahren. Und immerhin war es auch schon Dunkel... dumm wenn man die Zeit falsch einschätzt. Aber die Rückfahrt war zumindest sehr lustig... wir waren immerhin zu 5 (+ pupsendem Hund) im Sprinter unterwegs...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

Uff - endlich wieder zu Hause, war ein anstrengender, aber sehr erfolgreicher Tag, jetzt noch Duschen, etwas Glotze, dazu zwei oder drei alkoholfreie Bierchen und dann ab in die Heia!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2009)

... daher gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jetzt noch Duschen, etwas Glotze, dazu zwei oder drei alkoholfreie Bierchen und dann ab in die Heia!





wahltho schrieb:


> ... daher gute Nacht



und das alles in ner halben stunde 

respekt


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2009)

Gn8


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und das alles in ner halben stunde
> 
> respekt



mopsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## bone peeler (15. November 2009)

So.. ich sag nun auch Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2009)

moin. der berg ruft !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und das alles in ner halben stunde
> 
> respekt



Wer sagt denn, dass ich Euch hier immer erst dann gute Nacht sage, wenn ich auch tatsächlich ins Bettchen gehe


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2009)

back aus dem hohen taunus ... sehr schön, matschig und oben dann neblig.

jetzt hab ich erst so richtig mitbekommen, wo und wie es den crazy zerlegt hat. meine sonntags-kumpels waren da ja quasi mit als erst-helfer vor ort 
hätte mal mehr bei den freireitern lesen sollen ...

hauptsache, es geht wieder berg auf mit unserem jungspund. je jünger, desto besser verkraftet man noch solche aktionen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2009)

... zurück vom Spin-Trainer, sehr feucht und nass von innen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2009)

zurück ausm taunus.... recht feucht da...


----------



## wondermike (15. November 2009)

Zurück aus dem Flachland. Weitgehend trocken.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2009)

Die Punkte gestern waren wieder einmal schwer verdient 







weiss nicht was schwerer war die Auffahrt oder das Fondue 

und die Abfahrt nach dem abendlichen Regen schön rutschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (15. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Punkte gestern waren wieder einmal schwer verdient
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja wieder nach echten Strapazen aus...


----------



## bone peeler (15. November 2009)

Mahlzeit... hab mich heute mal alternativ bewegt. Ich war in der Frankfurter Eissporthalle Eislaufen... man man man... hab dabei mehr geschwitzt wie gestern hoch zum Otzberg... Sollte ich auch mal wieder öfter machen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2009)

Hmm Käsefondue - Lecker!


----------



## Hopi (15. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Mahlzeit... hab mich heute mal alternativ bewegt. Ich war in der Frankfurter Eissporthalle Eislaufen... man man man... hab dabei mehr geschwitzt wie gestern hoch zum Otzberg... Sollte ich auch mal wieder öfter machen...



Das war Angstschweiß


----------



## caroka (15. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das sieht ja wieder nach echten Strapazen aus...



Nein, das Fondue war lecker, die Abfahrt nachher war eine Strapaze.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2009)

Unser Bike-Bestand hat sich heute immerhin von 8 auf 7 reduziert:

Die Alltagsschlampe meines Filius hat endgültig die Grätsche gemacht und ich habe das erste MTB von A. von anno 1993 (ein Trek Singletrack 950) zur neuen Alltagsschlampe gemoddet  

U.a.: Magura HS33 Raceline mit Stahlflex, Gripshift X-Ray, Goretex-Schaltzüge, Mavic Ceramic Felgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2009)

... Gute Nacht 

... auch wenn ich jetzt noch nicht gleich in die Heia gehe


----------



## bone peeler (15. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das war Angstschweiß




Vor was?


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2009)

@wahltho : ich nehme an, dein ersatzteillager ist noch immer gut gefüllt 

gn8, aber ich geh wirklich in die heia


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2009)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, das Fondue war lecker, die Abfahrt nachher war eine Strapaze.


steht so in einer Tourenbeschreibung 

"Danach folgt ein fantastischer Singletrail am südlichen Abhang der Lägern in Richtung Boppelsen durch den Wald und gibt jedem Biker einen herrlichen Adrenalin-Schub. Der Trail erfordert volle und gute Aufmerksamkeit, da mit einigem Laub auf dem Boden die vielen Steine und Wurzeln einiges Fahrgeschick erfordern"

Naja wir waren da halt im dunkeln unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2009)

Ich sag dann mal Gute Nacht 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLLxdcrk0-s&feature=related"]YouTube- The Gossip - "Heavy Cross"[/ame]


----------



## wondermike (16. November 2009)

Die Dame hat sich wohl auch ein paar Käsefondues zu viel gegönnt.


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2009)

110kg auf 159 cm aber Live absolute die Powerfrau 

immo eine meiner Favoriten im täglichen, Haus gemachten Musikprogramm 

Das blöde, man liegt den ganzen Tag mit einer Erkältung, schwitzend im Bett oder auf dem Sofa und des Nächtens kann man nicht schlafen  

Aber dafür, Käsefondue hilft gegen Erkältung . In Verbindung mit Kaffee Lutz* unschlagbar  

* Stimmt nicht ganz  .. man nehme 4 CL Schnaps (Kirsch, Zwetschge, Kräuter) mit Heisswasser auffüllen, etwas löslicher Kaffee (Messerspitze) und viel Zucker  = PERFEKT 
Die Beschreibung oben passt eher auf einen Kaffee Fertig 

In diesem Sinne
Good Night and Good Morning Taunus


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2009)

gut 4 rädrig und überdacht angekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2009)

Guten Morgen 

@Fux: Warum  ?


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Warum  ?



weil ich 4 wpp´s verschenkt habe. von meiner rad-statistik dieses jahr ganz zu schweigen. im regenradar war alles blau, schon um 5 uhr. und in realität war es bis 6 uhr knochentrocken ...


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Werde heute auch erstmal mehrrädrig, nicht zweirädrig zum Sponsor gleiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> im regenradar war alles blau, schon um 5 uhr. und in realität war es bis 6 uhr knochentrocken ...



Als ich um 06:45 Uhr los bin, war die Strasse nass und es hat eigentlich gar nicht geregnet, daher konnte ich oben ohne nach FFM reisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Als ich um 06:45 Uhr los bin, war die Strasse nass und es hat eigentlich gar nicht geregnet, daher konnte ich oben ohne nach FFM reisen



du bist einer der wenigen, für die sich ein cabrio wirklich lohnt. einfach ein hardcorecabriofahrer


----------



## Hopi (16. November 2009)

Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen  "Mann in Cabrio wegen Motorschaden ertrunken"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2009)

... nix da, ich bin auch wieder oben ohne trocken nach Hause gekommen


----------



## bone peeler (16. November 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## wondermike (16. November 2009)

Can you english for runaways? Probe it once:

http://www1.spiegel.de/active/quiztool/fcgi/quiztool.fcgi?id=45587

I can english very goodly and I have  had  everything right.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2009)

mooin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2009)

So, fertisch mit der Indoor-Sporteinheit


----------



## bone peeler (16. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Can you english for runaways? Probe it once:
> 
> http://www1.spiegel.de/active/quiztool/fcgi/quiztool.fcgi?id=45587
> 
> I can english very goodly and I have  had  everything right.




3 Fehler, davon ein Schusselfehler... und das mit meinem schlechten Schulenglisch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## bone peeler (16. November 2009)

Ich sag auch GN8!


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2009)

dem ist nix hizuzufügen. schließe mich dem allgemeinen trend mal an ...


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2009)

Uiihhh, schon so spät  bin doch gerade erst vom Sponsor gekommen 

Na dann sage ich auch mal GN8


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2009)

Und Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2009)

moin und gn8


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2009)

Nachtschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2009)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

Das Wetter da draussen ist ja echt nicht pralle


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Wetter da draussen ist ja echt nicht pralle



komm, für ne runde oben ohne reichts doch sicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

... ich bin in der Tat auch noch oben ohne nach FFM gekommen, es hat erst später angefangen zu regnen


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2009)

Nicht das du dir deinen Denkapparat verkühlst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

Dafür habe ich doch ein schickes Cappi von meinem Hofschmied aus Hös am Bach im Land der Bajuwaren


----------



## bone peeler (17. November 2009)

Morsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (17. November 2009)

Mahlzeit... ts ts ts... erstmal ist Frühstück angesagt...


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2009)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2009)

Böörrrrppp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

... hätte ich vorhin auch fast gesagt, war aber zwischendurch schon wieder in der Muckibude


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2009)

Amis sind so geil 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LQaEkFBCls"]YouTube- BMW X5 Monster Crushes other cars while parking[/ame]


----------



## wondermike (17. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, dann poste ich halt mal wieder ein widsisches Video.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1028710.html
> 
> Spekulationen zum Geschlecht des/der Fahrer/s/in verbieten sich selbstverständlich.




Guten Morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

Irgendwie hab' ich immer tierisch Schwein: Bin auch wieder oben ohne trocken nach Hause gekommen


----------



## wondermike (17. November 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,661773,00.html

Ob der Fahrer wohl erschrocken ist, weil ihn so ein komischer Oben-Ohne-Tiefflieger geschnitten hat?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

... doch nicht innerorts... 

...und Schneiden gehört sich doch schonmal gar nicht 

Ansonsten:

_*Buh!!!
*_



Erschrocken?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

Guten Abend & Gute Besserung


----------



## wondermike (17. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ansonsten:
> 
> _*Buh!!!
> *_
> ...





Und wie!


----------



## bone peeler (17. November 2009)

So Kinnersch... Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben 

Morgen soll es ja zumindest mal trocken bleiben


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen soll es ja zumindest mal trocken bleiben



moin, feucht uff de gass, aber trocken von oben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Heute ist Zweirad angesacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute ist Zweirad angesacht..



wurde ja auch mal zeit, sonst wirds eng mit 2 x die woche zweirad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2009)

... heute ist doch erst Mittwoch, bin voll im Plan


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2009)

Guten Morgen  

Diese blöde Eerkältung nervt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2009)

... na dasnn gute Besserung 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war recht angenehm, wenn auch etwas schmodderig auf den Feldwegen.


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2009)

mahlzeit


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2009)

ab auf den heimat-trainer


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2009)

viel spass


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ab auf den heimat-trainer



da gehe ich nachher auch noch drauf


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2009)

feddisch. aber spaß definiere ich anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2009)

Ich mach' mich dann mal auf den zweirädrigen Heimfahrt


----------



## ratte (18. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> da gehe ich nachher auch noch drauf


Leider.


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> da gehe ich nachher auch noch drauf





ratte schrieb:


> Leider.



arme ratte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2009)

Ach Ihr Jammerlappen und Weicheier - Spin-Trainern vor der Glotze ist doch völlig ok


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2009)

mehr als 60min durfte ich nicht  die junge Frau fühlte sich vom Laufgeräusch gestört


----------



## ratte (18. November 2009)

Wenn ich Hopi mit der Rolle in den Keller schicken würde, würde er nur müde lächeln. Wir wohnen ja schließlich in selbigem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (18. November 2009)

Gääääähn... ich mach mich mal in die Heia... GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2009)

Das war ein ziemlich anstrengender Tag, werde noch Duschen, etwas Essen und dann ebenfalls die Heia frequentieren


----------



## wondermike (18. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> mehr als 60min durfte ich nicht  die junge Frau fühlte sich vom Laufgeräusch gestört



Das Team braucht jeden Punkt! Da muss man auch mal Opfer bringen.


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2009)

Komm Du erst man selbst in die Puschen  Crazy hat eine Entschuldigung  Du auch?


----------



## wondermike (18. November 2009)

Wart's nur ab. Wart's nur ab.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da muss man auch mal Opfer bringen.



Vllt. hilft ja ein Menschenopfer  

GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Komm Du erst man selbst in die Puschen  Crazy hat eine Entschuldigung  Du auch?



War heute mal in der Werkstatt nach dem Torque schauen...wenn ich mir beim iggi ein linkes Pedal geliehen habe könnte ich mal schauen ob es noch rollt  die Bremse habe ich mal "provisorisch" gerichtet und den linken, krummen Kurbelarm samt noch krummerem Pedal vorerst mal gegen einen alten HT2 LX Arm getauscht. Hinten einen frischen Schlauch rein und ich könnte zumindest mal ums Ort rollen und schauen ob sich sonst noch irgendwas bemerkbar macht, zwecks Ersatzteilbeschaffung.
Bis zur nächsten richtigen Tour dauerts aber noch ein paar Tage, der Doktor meint ich soll mich schonen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. hilft ja ein Menschenopfer
> 
> GN8



Lieber nicht, tut doch weh sowas 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (19. November 2009)

Na, das klingt doch schon ganz gut. Und ist die Nase wieder grade? Zwecks Schonung könnten wir ja wirklich mal eine Flachlandrunde anpeilen. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja sogar mal eine Tour mit dem kompletten Team.


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2009)

morsche.

so langsam trocknet es fast überall ... schön so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2009)

... interessant Mr. Spock 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war angenehm und es war in der Tat schon viel trockener als gestern


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... interessant Mr. Spock
> 
> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war angenehm und es war in der Tat schon viel trockener als gestern



komm komm..die muß doch klasse gewesen sein...strahlend blauer himmel da draußen


----------



## Maggo (19. November 2009)

i've seen jesus.....


----------



## wondermike (19. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> i've seen jesus.....



Ich hab' gar nix gesehen. Was muss man denn einwerfen, damit das funktioniert?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab' gar nix gesehen. Was muss man denn einwerfen, damit das funktioniert?



nix mußt du einwerfen...nur wirklich konzentriert mindestens 30 sec auf die 4 punkte in der mitte schauen, probiers mal mit 60 sec...


----------



## bone peeler (19. November 2009)

Morsche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> i've seen jesus.....



Ach so sah der aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> strahlend blauer himmel da draußen



 jetzt schon. aber zu der Zeit, als ich gefahren bin, war da leider noch kein strahlend blauer Himmel


----------



## wondermike (19. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so sah der aus



Wenn Dir auch der Jesus erscheint, besteht bei Dir wohl noch Hoffnung auf die Rettung Deiner schwarzen Seele. Aber bei so einem verstockten Ungläubigen wie mir ist definitiv nix mehr zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2009)

Sorry, bei meinem Lebenswandel besteht wenig Hoffnung, dass mir der Herr tatsächlich mal erscheinen wird, wohl eher der mit den zwei Hörnchen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2009)




----------



## Maggo (19. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> .....wohl eher der mit den zwei Hörnchen



der Bäcker??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> der Bäcker??



Haben Bäcker zwei Hörnchen?


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2009)

meist haben die noch viel mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2009)

... naja, wenn denn die Verdammnis darin bestehen sollte, ein ewiges Leben in einer Bäckerei oder Konditorei zu führen, so wäre dies auch ok


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2009)

nee, man muss immer so früh aufstehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2009)

... dafür gibt's in Bäckereien/Konditoreien i.d.R. aber auch jede Menge lecker Schnecksche


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2009)

moin


----------



## wondermike (19. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... dafür gibt's in Bäckereien/Konditoreien i.d.R. aber auch jede Menge lecker Schnecksche



Interessant. Vielleicht sollten wir eine neue Religion gründen.


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2009)

stuntzi macht grade madeira unsicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2009)

N'abend 

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war ziemlich unspektakulär


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2009)

.. Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. November 2009)

yep. möge die nacht gut werden ...


----------



## bone peeler (19. November 2009)

aloha.... man man man... so eine ungewohnte nachtschicht kann ganz sich schön ziehen...


----------



## bone peeler (20. November 2009)

So... fertig. Ab heim und dann gleich ins Bett... GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2009)

moin


----------



## bone peeler (20. November 2009)

Ahoi... und wieder ein Arbeitstag geschafft. Damit ist nun langes Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2009)

Der Fürst hat heute sein persönliches Exemplar des neuen Buches der Fa. Rohloff zur Speedhub bekommen (Titel "Geschichten"). 

Der Fürst ist dort in der Kategorie Enthusiasten ebenfalls vertreten


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2009)

Wau, jetzt bin ich baff


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wau, jetzt bin ich baff



nicht wirklich. der fürst ist doch quasi großkunde 

gibts das buch auch im handel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2009)

... ich glaube Du kannst das Buch über Rohloff-Händler beziehen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2009)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2009)

moin

sieht feucht aus da draussen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2009)

... ist auch feucht, jetzt kommt langsam die Sonne raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2009)

Soweit alles für heute erledigt:

Vorwinterliche ausführliche Vierradpflege, Einkäufe und Spin-Trainern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soweit alles für heute erledigt:
> 
> Vorwinterliche ausführliche Vierradpflege, Einkäufe und Spin-Trainern



das obligatorische rasenmähen und danach im unterhemd mit ner flasche bier im vorgarten sitzen haste ausgelassen?


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2009)

hat es in dieser gemeinschaft jemanden, der ein schaltaugen richtwerkzeug sein eigen nennt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2009)

moin moin!

@ Maggo: ich habe eine Vermutung wer sowas besitzen könnte  ansonsten kannst du auch, falls du sowas hast, eine Shimano Hinterrad Nabe (ruhig auch in einem Laufrad eingebaut) benutzen, das Gewinde der Achse passt in das Gewinde des Schaltauges. Ich hoffe du kannst dir vorstellen wie ich das meine


----------



## wondermike (21. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> @ Maggo: ich habe eine Vermutung wer sowas besitzen könnte



Den kenn' ich auch.


----------



## wondermike (21. November 2009)

Mann Mann Mann, bin ich ******* drauf. So formtechnisch meine ich. Heute habe ich mich auf der letzten Rille keuchend den Feldberg hochgequält. Für die Tour, die ich sonst locker unter drei Stunden schaffe, habe ich über dreieinhalb gebraucht. Na ja, gibt wenigstens ordentlich Punkte...


----------



## bone peeler (21. November 2009)

Servus... ich bin heute mehr k.o. vom autofahren als vom stundenlangen biken... ich glaub ich werd alt...


----------



## Hopi (21. November 2009)

Wir sind heute lustig von Rodgau über HG, Saalburg Fuxi nach Liederbach gefahren


----------



## bone peeler (21. November 2009)

Wieviel km? Zeit? 

Bin das WE ja nicht da sonst wär ich mal mitgefahren...


----------



## Hopi (21. November 2009)

81 km 1042 hm 5:21h


----------



## wondermike (21. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir sind heute lustig von Rodgau über HG, Saalburg Fuxi nach Liederbach gefahren



Da hätten wir uns ja eigentlich begegnen müssen.



Hopi schrieb:


> 81 km 1042 hm 5:21h



Mein lieber Schwan.  Ihr wollt's ja wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. November 2009)

frag besser nicht wie wir uns gerade fühlen


----------



## bone peeler (21. November 2009)

Det kann ick mir vorstellen... Aber bitte beim nächsten mal ankündigen...!!!


----------



## Hopi (21. November 2009)

Das war ja mehr Zufall, wir haben das Auto meiner Frau in die Werkstatt nach Ober Roden gebracht und sind dann von meinen Eltern in Rodgau losgefahren.


----------



## bone peeler (21. November 2009)

Mhhh... naja.... beim nächsten mal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> das obligatorische rasenmähen und danach im unterhemd mit ner flasche bier im vorgarten sitzen haste ausgelassen?



Für a) hat der Fürst selbstverständlich einen Gärtner (in Form seines Filius), aber jahreszeitlich bedingt ist a) derzeit nicht notwendig, ...

... für b) ist es derzeit doch etwas zu frisch...

... und wenn b) dann natürlich 1. nur mit *alkfreiem *Bier und 2. im nicht im Unterhemd, sondern im *Muscle Shirt*

  



Maggo schrieb:


> hat es in dieser gemeinschaft jemanden, der ein schaltaugen richtwerkzeug sein eigen nennt?



Ich glaube ich kenne in der Tat da jemanden, der so ein Werkzeug besitzt und es wundert mich etwas, dass Du Dich nicht daran erinnerst 

... die ersten Anzeichen von Alzheimer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2009)

... sie wissen es zumindest noch :



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: ich habe eine Vermutung wer sowas besitzen könnte





wondermike schrieb:


> Den kenn' ich auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> 81 km 1042 hm 5:21h



  Die Ehrenmedaille des CC-Clubs Taunus ist Euch sicher


----------



## wondermike (21. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> frag besser nicht wie wir uns gerade fühlen



Wahrscheinlich ungefähr so wie ich. Nur hat mir dazu schon die Hälfte der Strecke (allerdings fast genau so viele Hm) gereicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2009)

... na nach einer so ausführlichen Einheit Ausdauersport solltet Ihr Euch so richtig gut fühlen  

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (22. November 2009)

So... nach einigen Bierchen in meiner Heimatlichen Stammkneipe sage ich auch mal Gute Nacht!


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich kenne in der Tat da jemanden, der so ein Werkzeug besitzt und es wundert mich etwas, dass Du Dich nicht daran erinnerst
> 
> ... die ersten Anzeichen von Alzheimer?



moin.

ich kann mich lediglich an die kasettenverschleißlehre erinnern, das fand ich skuril.
sollte ich es evtl. schaffen, das rad einzuladen und so, würdest du mir behilflich sein?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2009)

Moin, moin.

Klar, bin Dir gerne behilflich 

Ruf' einfach kurz durch


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2009)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2009)

moin


----------



## bone peeler (22. November 2009)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin





bone peeler schrieb:


> Moin



Moin


----------



## Hopi (22. November 2009)

So wir haben noch eine leichte Runde von Liederbach nach Neu Isenburg und wieder zurück gemacht.


----------



## wondermike (22. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> So wir haben noch eine leichte Runde von Liederbach nach Neu Isenburg und wieder zurück gemacht.



Ihr Tiere, Ihr!


----------



## Hopi (22. November 2009)

Nö aber wir wollen ja weiterkommen  Wir mussten feststellen das die Beine beim DH extrem wichtig sind 

und ausserdem wollen wir im nächsten Jahr eine große Tour fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir mussten feststellen das die Beine beim DH extrem wichtig sind



Da habt Ihr aber erstaunlich lange für gebraucht


----------



## Hopi (22. November 2009)

So richtig DH war ja nur beim Race, alles andere ist Spaßfahren, sag mal Wahltho, hast Du ein BikeNavi, wenn ja, welches und wie bist Du wenn damit zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2009)

... klaro hab ich ein Navi, seit 2006 das Garmin 60CSx, bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden 

... das eigentlich teure ist aber nicht das Navi, sondern das Topo-Kartenmaterial


----------



## Hopi (22. November 2009)

Wie immer bei dem sch.... ,  ist schon Kartenmat. dabei?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2009)

... nein, das Kartenmaterial musst Du extra kaufen


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2009)

Hoi Hopi, alter Grundlagenausdauerbolzer  

schau dir mal dieses hier an  
Hat Rasterkarten und man kann die Tour am GPS-Gerät planen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. November 2009)

Die Tour heute ist auf dem Mist meiner Frau gewachsen, aber ich muss sagen, dass ich die 48Km Flachland nicht gemerkt habe. Also wenn das so weiter geht, treffen wir mal Zürichgemütlich ! Für eine kleine Tour , also ich denke 100 - 120 km solltet ihr ja aushalten, da deine Mannen ja 5 Stunden durchradeln können.


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2009)

Dafür habe ich sie ja  ..... da kann ich auf der Couch bleiben 

Naja, nicht ganz, habe mich heute auch mal wieder zweirädrig in die Natur gewagt  und es hat zu regnen begonnen  Aber trotzdem mit kleinen Schritten zum Sieg über die Taunusplauscher


----------



## Hopi (22. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mit kleinen Schritten zum Sieg über die Taunusplauscher



pahhhhhh, ich habe gerade erst Lust bekommen und komme langsam richtig in fahrt


----------



## wartool (22. November 2009)

@Hopi

alternativ kannst Du je nach Gebiet auch auf bestens ausgearbeitete KOSTENLOSE Karten zurückgreifen, die auch aufm Garmin laufen (www.openstreetmap.org) und natürlich für uns: die openmtbmap .. ist ne feine Sache..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2009)

N'abend 

Na hier brechen ja bisher ungeahnte Ehrgeize aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2009)

... ich frage mich nur, warum es dazu eines Winterpokals bedarf?  

Gute Nacht 

... und gute Besserung an alle Maladierenden


----------



## wondermike (22. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem mit kleinen Schritten zum Sieg über die Taunusplauscher



Träum ruhig weiter. 

Euch packen wir doch locker...


----------



## wondermike (22. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich frage mich nur, warum es dazu eines Winterpokals bedarf?



Jedes bisschen Motivation hilft.


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jedes bisschen Motivation hilft.



genau 

und nur wegen dem winterpokal hab ich mich heute gegen den sturm gestellt 

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Das hat heute Nacht ja ziemlich da draussen gebeutelt


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2009)

da könnte man für die nächste tour mal wieder die säge einpacken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jedes bisschen Motivation hilft.



Scheint in der Tat bei Einigen erforderlich zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> da könnte man für die nächste tour mal wieder die säge einpacken



Die beste Zeit für die Säge ist das Frühjahr


----------



## bone peeler (23. November 2009)

Morsche!!!


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Scheint in der Tat bei Einigen erforderlich zu sein



Sind halt nicht alle so harte Knochen wie Du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

... das habe ich auch schon gemerkt


----------



## Hopi (23. November 2009)

Ob er noch so hart ist  fährt ja mehr mit seinem Stern zur Arbeit. Und Verdeck offen zählt nicht, der hat ja die Heizung auf Vollgas laufen, plus Nackenpuster und in seinem Alter bestimmt auch ein 12V Rheumadeckchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

Ich meinte eher die generelle Motivation, sich überhaupt zum Ausdauersport aufzuraffen, ob nun Indoor oder Outdoor 

Nackenpuster und Sitzheizung, aka "Rheumadecke", brauche ich derzeit nicht; dafür wir die fürstliche Karosse morgens per Standheizung gut vorgewärmt, was aber insb. auch der Schonung des hochgezüchteten Triebwerks dient


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher die generelle Motivation, sich überhaupt zum Ausdauersport aufzuraffen, ob nun Indoor oder Outdoor



Ausserdem ist wie hier schon mehrfach diskutiert und vom Fux attestiert wurde Indoor-Cycling eigentlich viel härter als Outdoor-Biken, weil man den inneren Schweinehund viel stärker bekämpfen muss - So wie hier immer über Indoor rumgejammert wird, muss das ja wohl stimmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

*Fettes Selbstzitat !!!*


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> *Fettes Selbstzitat !!!*


----------



## Hopi (23. November 2009)

pahhhh wem sagst Du das  ich habe jetzt die 2 Stunden Einheiten auf der Rolle erreicht (MyVideo,Freecaster, usw. sei Dank)

Und wir fahren ja schon länger als der WP wieder CC/Rolle  eigentlich seit unserm Rennen in BF und der Feststellung, dass wir mehr Ausdauer brauchen.


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2009)

*Pah *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...eigentlich seit unserm Rennen in BF und der Feststellung, dass wir mehr Ausdauer brauchen.



Wie bereits gesagt: Eine reichlich späte Erkenntnis, aber immerhin - besser spät als nie 

... aber mal sehen, wie lange das andauert 

Ich könnte ja mal ein Gespräch mit meinem Kollegen Boris vermitteln, der früher DH-Rennen gefahren ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

... aber mal zurück zur WP-Stichelei:

Also das Taunusplauscher-Team bereitet in diesem Jahr trotz der geradzu übermenschlichen Bemühungen der Bergab-Fraktion nachwievor wenig Freude 

Auch die anderen Taunus-Teams sind im Gegensatz zu früher eher abgeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. November 2009)

Da ich merke das mir meine Hosen immer besser passen, wohl noch eine ganze Weile.


----------



## Hopi (23. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> .
> 
> Also das Taunusplauscher-Team bereitet in diesem Jahr trotz der geradzu übermenschlichen Bemühungen der Bergabfraktion wenig Freude



Es stand dir ja frei, dem Team beizutreten.  Aber wir haben ja auch einen Verletzten, das sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

... nur Vorsicht: Irgendwann passen sie dann auf eine andere Art und Weise wieder nicht mehr 

Also mir passt mein Examensanzug von Anno 1989 noch, er ist nur ein ganz klein wenig zu weit im Hosenbund 

... ob er allerdings noch modisch ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt


----------



## Hopi (23. November 2009)

Retro ist doch In


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch die anderen Taunus-Teams sind im Gegensatz zu früher eher abgeschlagen



die faker werden halt immer mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

... Meister es sind zu viele! 



P.S: Aus welchem Film ist das?


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2009)

kommt mir bekannt vor ... komm aber grad nicht drauf. star wars war es nicht, oder doch ?


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also das Taunusplauscher-Team bereitet in diesem Jahr trotz der geradzu übermenschlichen Bemühungen der Bergab-Fraktion nachwievor wenig Freude



Pah! Wir sind Helden! Und rummeckern ist immer leichter als mitmachen. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Auch die anderen Taunus-Teams sind im Gegensatz zu früher eher abgeschlagen



Wir werden halt alle nicht jünger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> kommt mir bekannt vor ... komm aber grad nicht drauf. star wars war es nicht, oder doch ?



Doch, doch: Episode III - Die Szene kurz bevor die ganzen kleinen Padawan niedergemacht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2009)

hmm, könnte ich mir ja wieder mal gönnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

Denke ich auch drüber nach, mal wieder eine Star Wars Heimkino Nacht einzulegen  

Wirklich eine weise Entscheidung heute vierrädrig nach FFM zu reisen und lieber nachher noch Spin-Trainer zu fahren


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmm, könnte ich mir ja wieder mal gönnen



Was? Kleine Padawans niedermachen?


----------



## Hopi (23. November 2009)

Ich glaube, padawans ist in der Schweiz der Begriff für Käsehäppchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

Der DAX geht ja heute ab wie die Luzie


----------



## Hopi (23. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der DAX geht ja heute ab wie die Luzie



Motoren drehen doch immer noch mal auf, bevor sie sterben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (23. November 2009)

N'Abend.

Man, man, man, hier wird ja wieder jeder Vorlage verwandelt.


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der DAX geht ja heute ab wie die Luzie



Da hat sich wohl das letzte Update positiv ausgewirkt.


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> N'Abend.
> 
> Man, man, man, hier wird ja wieder jeder Vorlage verwandelt.



Du weißt doch: lieber einen Freund verloren, als eine Pointe ausgelassen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Motoren drehen doch immer noch mal auf, bevor sie sterben



Moderne Motoren haben Drehzahlbegrenzer


----------



## Hopi (23. November 2009)

Der DAX ist aber alt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

Nicht im Vergleich zur Dir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du weißt doch: lieber einen Freund verloren, als eine Pointe ausgelassen...



Anders: Friends come and go, Enemies accumulate


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

So langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um den Fux, ich hoffe, der ist auf dem zweirädrigen Heimweg nicht abgesoffen oder weggespült worden  

So, ab auf den Spin-Trainer


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2009)

Na, ich musste heute gegen wilde Sturmböen (80 km/h) ankämpfen und in Schräglagen über Brücken fahren


----------



## bone peeler (23. November 2009)

Ist das Wetter wirklich so schlecht? Hier (im tiefen Osten, Urlaub ) ist´s nur kalt und regnerisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um den Fux, ich hoffe, der ist auf dem zweirädrigen Heimweg nicht abgesoffen oder weggespült worden



keine panik. der fux ist in kenntnis der wetterlage genau in der regenpause ziemlich trocken heimgeradelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

Ich muss immer wieder sagen: Fux, Du bist ein echter Fuchs


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2009)

si, senor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin ziemlich platt


----------



## bone peeler (23. November 2009)

Ich sage auch GN8. Muss morgen fit sein, da gehts zu den Tschechen.


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2009)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2009)

moin und tschüß 

bin dann mal auf seminar und damit im großen off


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2009)

feuchte Aussichten heute 

@ fux 

was heisst grosses off


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2009)

... im grossen off heisst wahrscheinlich ohne I-Net 

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (24. November 2009)

Moin moin...


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... im grossen off heisst wahrscheinlich ohne I-Net



so isses. wird ein harter tag. und morgen das gleiche nochmal 

bin dann mal weg ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2009)

... mein Beileid


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2009)

hab ja nicht wirklich was verpasst


----------



## wondermike (24. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ja nicht wirklich was verpasst



Waren wohl irgendwie alle im Off heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (24. November 2009)

Salve... 

So... Tschechen-Trip beendet und was mir gleich ins Auge gefallen ist: Bike-Karten und viele Radwege. Sollte man sich mal für einen Urlaub vormerken...



wondermike schrieb:


> Waren wohl irgendwie alle im Off heute.



Da war definitiv Off. Nix Handy-Empfang und wenn man nirgends was entziffern kann ist es oberOff!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2009)

War halt 'nen anstrengender Tag in der Fa., dann oben ohne vierrädrig heimwärts, schnell eingekauft, noch 'ne Weile Home Office, tlw. vom Spin-Trainer aus...

... gerade mit dem Filius gespeist und jetzt ziemlich kaputt, aber zufrieden


----------



## ratte (24. November 2009)

Sch.. Woche. Die nächste wird auch nicht besser. 
Ich verabschiede mich auch mal für die nächsten Tage. Seminare scheinen zur Zeit ja ziemlich in Mode zu sein. Allerdings muss ich dafür in die Pfalz, direkt unterhalb von einem der Hügel, die für's spaßige Runterrollen geradezu prädestiniert sind. Aber das Radl bleibt daheim.


----------



## bone peeler (24. November 2009)

Wieso nimmst Du es nicht mit? Abends nochmal fix irgendwo runter...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2009)

Ich sage schon mal gute Nacht


----------



## trek 6500 (24. November 2009)

@fux : ...auf hessisch heisst das wiesefux - net wissefux - da kommen keine 2 s drin vor . der hesse sagt auch : isch geh ma übber die wies - nicht über die wiss.....  nur so am rande .... wenn schon , dann richtig ...


----------



## trek 6500 (24. November 2009)

@fux : ...auf hessisch heisst das wiesefux - net wissefux - da kommen keine 2 s drin vor . der hesse sagt auch : isch geh ma übber die wies - nicht über die wiss.....  nur so am rande .... wenn schon , dann richtig ...


----------



## bone peeler (24. November 2009)

Mhhh... So wie ich (als zugezogener) festgestellt habe gibt es auch in Hessen regionale Unterschiede, teilweise auch von Ort zu Ort. Vielleicht trifft das auf den Wissefux auch zu...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @fux : ...auf hessisch heisst das wiesefux - net wissefux - da kommen keine 2 s drin vor . der hesse sagt auch : isch geh ma übber die wies - nicht über die wiss.....  nur so am rande .... wenn schon , dann richtig ...



Gugst Du z.b. mal hier oder hier 



> Am Wortende neigen die Hessen zu Abkürzungen. Bei allen -en-Endungen wird deshalb das -n weggelassen. Aus singen wird so singe, aus laufen wird laafe und so weiter. Endet aber ein Wort auf -e, zum Beispiel die Wiese, dann fällt das -e weg, das ist die Wies. *Beim Plural wird es allerdings schon wieder kompliziert, denn aus die Wiesen wird nicht etwa die Wiese, sondern das sind die Wisse.*



Die Wiese wird im Plural zu Wisse. Der Wiese*n*fuchs also zu Wi*ss*efux


----------



## bone peeler (24. November 2009)

Der Herr hat gesproche... GN8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2009)

... diese Belehrung erfolgte völlig unentgeltlich durch einen Zugereisten, gebürtigen Westfalen


----------



## wondermike (24. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Wiese wird im Plural zu Wisse. Der Wiese*n*fuchs also zu Wi*ss*efux



Na, da haben wir ja heute wieder richtig was gelernt.


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gugst Du z.b. mal hier oder hier
> 
> Die Wiese wird im Plural zu Wisse. Der Wiese*n*fuchs also zu Wi*ss*efux



goil 

außerdem hab mich mir seinerzeit, als ich den spitznamen "erbte", die freiheit genommen, ihn so zu schreiben, wie ich es will 
"wisse" für wiese war klar. ist ja auch von der hessischen aussprache her eindeutig ein doppel "s" und ohne "ie". dem fuchs hab ich einfach das "x" verpasst. basta


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2009)

...tja: ... wenn schon, dann richtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2009)

An dieser Stelle liebe Gemeinde bleibt mir dann nur wieder ein Selbstzitat:



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss immer wieder sagen: Fux, Du bist ein echter Fuchs


----------



## wondermike (24. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> außerdem hab mich mir seinerzeit, als ich den spitznamen "erbte", ...



Wenn wir schon dabei sind, was zu lernen, kannst Du uns ja auch verraten, von wem Du den geerbt hast.


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...tja: ... wenn schon, dann richtig



yep 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2009)

Schade, dass dieser süsse Pinguin[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5XddIdNCcc"]YouTube- Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.[/ame] bisher anscheinend so wenig Leuten begegnet ist 

P.S: Ton An!


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind, was zu lernen, kannst Du uns ja auch verraten, von wem Du den geerbt hast.



na gut, weil ihr es seid 

mein onkel bekam den namen, weil er damals als jüngling durch die hornauer wiesen zu seiner späteren gattin "geschlichen" ist. wie ein fuchs durch die wiese eben 
der name übertrug sich dann auf seinen schwippschwager -> also meinen vater.
irgendwann ende der mittel- oder abfabg oberstufe bekam ich den namen erstmalig von schulkameraden an den kopf geworfen und machte ihn mir schnell zu eigen.

so, das war dann die gn8 geschichte für heute ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2009)

... so en Schlingel 

Jetzt aber endgültig Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 

Das Wetter hat sich beruhigt


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2009)

die Ruhe vor dem Sturm 

Guten Morgen Plauscherland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

... wettertechnisch wohl eher erstmal die Ruhe nach dem Sturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (25. November 2009)

Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2009)

kalte Öhrchen gab es am Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

... hier nicht: Milde Temperaturen, erste Sonnenstrahlen, trocken von oben, noch leicht feucht von unten 

... eine schöne zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

Aus einem anderen Forum:

K. aus KÃ¶ln: 
Mein DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel geht nur bis 100Nm. 

Wenn ich jetzt eine Mutter mit 117Nm anziehen soll, kann ich dan 
erstmal mit 100Nm anziehen und dan mit 17Nm nachziehen? 

----------------------------------------- 

N. aus Aichwald: 
Hallo â¦. 

probiers mal aus  

oder denk vorher drÃ¼ber nach, was pasiert, wenn du eine Schraube 
mit 100Nm anziehst, und dann den DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel auf 17Nm 
zurÃ¼ckdrehst 

Bin schon gespannt, ob du vorher draufkommst    

GruÃ 
N. 

----------------------------------------- 

H. aus Hildesheim: 
Logo! 

Wenn du ein 8er Loch bohren willst, dann nimmste auch einen 3er 
und nen 5er Bohrer. 

Kleiner Tipp: Nimm zwei 4er, dann musste nicht mal umspannen. 

*vogelzeig* 

----------------------------------------- 

â¦ diverse weitere Posts ... 

----------------------------------------- 

K. aus KÃ¶ln: 
Jetzt habt ihr mich total verwirrt, wie meint ihr das?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. November 2009)

servus hab heute morgen mal mein neues schatzilein ausprobiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

Eine Canon EOS 450D toll


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aus einem anderen Forum:
> 
> K. aus Köln:
> Mein Drehmomentschlüssel geht nur bis 100Nm.
> ...



Aaaalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

... nicht für mich, wir haben hier in der Fa. herzlich gelacht 

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt von FFM war angenehm und trocken


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2009)

so, da bin ich wieder. ein frischgebackener yellow belt ...


----------



## bone peeler (25. November 2009)

Aloha... so... wieder zurück im Hessenländle. Heut war ja feinstes Bike-Wetter und ich war im Auto unterwegs... so ein Mist. Na hoffentlich wirds Wochenende nicht ganz so nass wie angekündigt.

@ Bikerider: Für sowas hast Du morgens Zeit?  Bild ist aber 

@ Fürst: Den kannte ich auch noch nicht, werd ich morgen mal bei uns in der Firma aufhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, da bin ich wieder. ein frischgebackener yellow belt ...


Judo? Karate? Jiu-Jitsu? 

Ist man für solche Sperenzchen nicht irgendwann zu alt?


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, da bin ich wieder. ein frischgebackener yellow belt ...



 muss das sein  meist kommt eh nichts dabei rum


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist man für solche Sperenzchen nicht irgendwann zu alt?



für sowas ist man wohl nie zu alt 



mzaskar schrieb:


> muss das sein  meist kommt eh nichts dabei rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, da bin ich wieder. ein frischgebackener yellow belt ...



 Glückwunsch Fux


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Aloha... so... wieder zurück im Hessenländle. Heut war ja feinstes Bike-Wetter und ich war im Auto unterwegs... so ein Mist. Na hoffentlich wirds Wochenende nicht ganz so nass wie angekündigt.
> 
> @ Bikerider: Für sowas hast Du morgens Zeit?  Bild ist aber



die autobahnbrücke is mim auto noch keien 5 mins von meinem betrieb weg, lag also quasi heute morgen ( 6:40) aufm Weg


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2009)

iggi, Du sollst nicht surfen, Du sollst Punkte einfahren 



Sehr schön Mike,  ich habe gesehen, dass Du fleißig warst 

Ich habe aber auch ein paar Punkte dazu gepackt  und morgen fahre ich von Liederbach > OBER RODEN, das gibt Punkte


----------



## bone peeler (25. November 2009)

Pah.. und mit dem Auto zurück, was?


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Pah.. und mit dem Auto zurück, was?



genau


----------



## bone peeler (25. November 2009)

Mädche ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. November 2009)

Ja was glaubst Du denn warum ich nach Rödermark fahre,  der Wagen meiner Frau ist fertig und ich hole ihn ab. Bin eben schon 55Km gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, da bin ich wieder. ein frischgebackener yellow belt ...





mzaskar schrieb:


> muss das sein  meist kommt eh nichts dabei rum





wissefux schrieb:


> für sowas ist man wohl nie zu alt



War wahrscheinlich ein von oben angeordnetes Seminar, oder?


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> iggi, Du sollst nicht surfen, Du sollst Punkte einfahren



Genau. Das Team zählt auf Dich.



Hopi schrieb:


> Sehr schön Mike,  ich habe gesehen, dass Du fleißig warst



Und da dachte ich, ich hätte Dir heute wieder ein paar Punkte abgenommen... 



Hopi schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch ein paar Punkte dazu gepackt  und morgen fahre ich von Liederbach > OBER RODEN, das gibt Punkte



Dich hat ja echt der Ehrgeiz gepackt. Aber wie schon gesagt, abgerechnet wird zum Schluss.


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> War wahrscheinlich ein von oben angeordnetes Seminar, oder?



nicht ganz 

wir bekämpfen gerade einen von oben angeordneten "schmerz" 
cih wollte einfach mal etwas mehr einblick haben, was da noch so alles auf uns zu kommt. vielleicht läßt sich jetzt der "schmerz" auch schmerzlos beseitigen -> also quasi ergebnislos


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und da dachte ich, ich hätte Dir heute wieder ein paar Punkte abgenommen...



Hast am WE die Chance  wir sind bei meinem Schwiegervater.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wir bekämpfen gerade einen von oben angeordneten "schmerz"
> cih wollte einfach mal etwas mehr einblick haben, was da noch so alles auf uns zu kommt. vielleicht läßt sich jetzt der "schmerz" auch schmerzlos beseitigen -> also quasi ergebnislos



Ich verstehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich verstehe



Ich nicht.


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hast am WE die Chance  wir sind bei meinem Schwiegervater.



Werde mein bestes geben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich nicht.



Yellow Belt hat nicht unbedingt was mit Kampfsport zu tun


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yellow Belt hat nicht unbedingt was mit Kampfsport zu tun



Ah jetzt ja. Dann würde ich aber doch lieber beim Judo verdreschen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

... kleiner Maso oder wie


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yellow Belt hat nicht unbedingt was mit Kampfsport zu tun



und deshalb haben wir am ende nicht mal so nen schönen gürtel bekommen 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2009)

Gute Nacht 

A. ist übrigens auf dem Rückweg aus Nam


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... kleiner Maso oder wie



Nö, aber im Vergleich zu so einer TQM-Schwafelrunde ist eine Tracht Prügel doch definitiv das kleinere Übel.


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> A. ist übrigens auf dem Rückweg aus Nam



Na, dann hat das Lotterleben ja bald ein Ende...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. November 2009)

ei gude!



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> servus hab heute morgen mal mein neues schatzilein ausprobiert



cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. November 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2009)

salüe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (26. November 2009)

Morsche...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2009)

Moin Moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

... ahh est ist wieder Donnerstag


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2009)

ja und, der Montag kommt schon wieder verdammt nahe


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2009)

so ich starte mal zu den nächsten 12 Punkten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

... mach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (26. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> so ich starte mal zu den nächsten 12 Punkten



Du Sack!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du Sack!



... wenn schon dann *alter* Sack - Soviel Zeit muss sein  

Und warum machst Du Dich nicht auf's Bike?


----------



## bone peeler (26. November 2009)

Mhhh... wie lange er wohl bis O.R. brauchen wird? Vllt. erwische ich ihn ja noch auf dem Heimweg mit dem Auto...  Dann hats sich mit den 12 Points...


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und warum machst Du Dich nicht auf's Bike?



Wir älteren Leutchen brauchen unsere Regenerationsphasen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

... schreibst Du neuerdings im Plural Majestatis? 

Und müsste es dann nicht heissen: "Wir älteres Leutchen brauchen unsere Regenerationsphase" ? 

... und Hopi ist zudem nur wenige Jahre jünger als Du


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2009)

Bohhh war das langweilig, 2 Stunden mit Gegenwind  aus dem Grund habe ich mich gleich noch  1 Stunde auf die Rolle gesetzt. 

Man man man jetzt schifft das schon wieder, vielleicht mache ich noch einen Nightride auf der Rolle  meine Beine wollen einfach noch mehr 

He Schweizer  ich habe übrigens schon 2 Kilo runter was kannst Du vorweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (26. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... schreibst Du neuerdings im Plural Majestatis?



Was erlaubt er sich! Wir verbitten uns derlei plumpe Vertraulichkeiten!


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2009)

Ich hätte da 2 Schwerter  Also wenn ihr das umbedingt klären wollt  (Es kann nur einen geben).


Ach Mike, wie sieht das mit einer kleinen Runde heute Abend aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... ich habe übrigens schon 2 Kilo runter was kannst Du vorweisen



Tja gerade mit 'ner jungen Frau muss man sich schon halt etwas Mühe geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich hätte da 2 Schwerter  Also wenn ihr das umbedingt klären wollt  (Es kann nur einen geben).



Für sowas hat der Fürst seine Schergen


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja gerade mit 'ner jungen Frau muss man sich schon halt etwas Mühe geben



Ach solange es nicht mehr geworden wäre, hätte ich so bleiben dürfen  

Aber die ganze Schinderei hat ja ein Ziel und das heißt Topfit in die nächste Saison zu gehen. Und vielleicht fahre ich dann doch noch mal IXS mit, mal sehen was ich so für Zeiten auf den üblichen Strecken erreiche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

... ich will so bleiben wie ich bin - Du darft!  

Ab auf den Spin-Trainer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich will so bleiben wie ich bin - Du darft!



Quatsch: Ich darf so bleiben wie ich bin - Du willst!


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach Mike, wie sieht das mit einer kleinen Runde heute Abend aus



Wie? Fernduell auf der Rolle? Kann ich leider nicht mit dienen. 

Aber vielleicht sollte ich mir wirklich mal sowas anschaffen.


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2009)

nein, ich meine so etwas, wie von der HM zum Feldi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

So: A. ist gesund und heil aus Nam zurückgekehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. November 2009)

und? ist sie glücklich wieder zuhause zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

Klaro - Bei so einem Prachtkerl von Gatten


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So: A. ist gesund und heil aus Nam zurückgekehrt



Dann können wir ja mal testen, ob sie jetzt auch die scharfe Version von meinem Curry verträgt...


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> nein, ich meine so etwas, wie von der HM zum Feldi



Äh. Na ja. Gerne mal bei besserem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2009)

Ich sage dann mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro - Bei so einem Prachtkerl von Gatten



kenne ich den auch?


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sage dann mal Gute Nacht



Haste heute noch was vor?


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> kenne ich den auch?



Nee, glaube nicht.


----------



## bone peeler (26. November 2009)

Gn8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. November 2009)

n8


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2009)

ich mag auch 

aber ich mag meine Pfunde


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2009)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bohhh war das langweilig, 2 Stunden mit Gegenwind  aus dem Grund habe ich mich gleich noch  1 Stunde auf die Rolle gesetzt.
> 
> Man man man jetzt schifft das schon wieder, vielleicht mache ich noch einen Nightride auf der Rolle  meine Beine wollen einfach noch mehr
> 
> He Schweizer  ich habe übrigens schon 2 Kilo runter was kannst Du vorweisen



Muss ich mir Sorgen machen  

Also ich war gestern mal ein schönes Cordon bleu essen und habe dazu nochetwas der Geselligkeit im heimatlichen Dorf gefrönt 

Achja Guten Morgen ihr Sägge 

Heute ist Freitag und dann ist es Urlaub 


PS: Ich habe keine Waage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 

Das hat ja wieder ganz schön geschüttet da draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2009)

http://www.markus-smak.de/index.php?id=5#start1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (27. November 2009)

Salve... WOCHENENDE!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2009)

Ja auch bei mir wird der letzte Freitag in der Fa. in diesem Jahr schon sehr bald ein Ende finden und dann ist bis Jahresende Freitags immer Frei-Tag


----------



## bone peeler (27. November 2009)

Angeber! 

Mal was anderes: Weiß jemand wo man hier in der Umgebung ´ne lässige, lange Radhose herbekommt die nicht gleich ein Vermögen kostet? So in etwa wie die Gore Countdown AS, aber vllt. nicht so einen hohen Bund...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2009)

...Hibike in Kronberg hat 'ne grosse Auswahl


----------



## bone peeler (27. November 2009)

Mhh.. dann muss ich wirklich nochmal bis da hoch...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. November 2009)

ei gude!!

Wochenende und so


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2009)

Hose


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2009)

Für Schweizfahrer 

Online ToPo Schweiz

gefunden hier


----------



## bone peeler (27. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hose



Nunja... für meine paar mal im Winter-Fahr-Aktionen ist die mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer. Da ist die Gore ja günstiger mit 139 eus.  Mal sehen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2009)

... da ist auch nicht wirklich 'ne Bike-Hose, ich würde wenn auch lieber die Gore kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (27. November 2009)

Habe noch die RaceFace Indy Pant im Auge aber ich glaueb die is eher FR/DH-orientiert... nicht so für Touren...

Na ich fahr morgen mal kieken...

Jetzt mach ich mich erstmal mit 3 Frauen auf den Weg in Richtung Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2009)

... wenn sie hübsch sind, warum dann Richtung Weihnachtsmarkt und nicht Richtung ....


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2009)

Ist eher eine Wanderhose und ist das ganze Jahr über für die verschiedensten Unternehmungen zu gebrauchen  Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit und finde es ist eine lohnende Anschaffung aber egal  Viel Spass auf dem WM


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn sie hübsch sind, warum dann Richtung Weihnachtsmarkt und nicht Richtung ....



im dichten getummel läßt sich besser fummeln


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2009)

hihi, Fummel di Bummel oder Bummel di Fummel


----------



## wondermike (27. November 2009)

Vielleicht kann der Kollege mal ein paar Bilder posten, damit man beurteilen kann, ob die mal wieder wild ins Kraut schießenden Phantasien überhaupt gerechtfertigt sind...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann der Kollege mal ein paar Bilder posten, damit man beurteilen kann, ob die mal wieder wild ins Kraut schießenden *Phantasien *überhaupt gerechtfertigt sind...



Tipps, nicht Phantasien


----------



## wondermike (27. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tipps, nicht Phantasien



Schon klar. Wahrscheinlich ist er mit seiner Mutti, seiner Tante und seiner Oma unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2009)

... das sind dann wiederum Deine Fantasien auf Basis unserer Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... das sind dann wiederum Deine Fantasien auf Basis unserer Tipps



Vielleicht hat Dich ja dieser Film (Episode "Die Satanisten") inspiriert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... das sind dann wiederum Deine Fantasien auf Basis unserer Tipps





moin


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2009)

Guten Morgen Plauscherland 

Ich melde mich mal für eine Woche ab , statte den alpenländischen Nachbarn einen Besuch ab 

Passt auf euch auf und ich will keine Klagen hören


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2009)

komm gesund wieder ! viel spaß !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2009)

Moin, moin 

Viel Spass Mzaskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (28. November 2009)

Morsche. Ihr seit ja nur neidisch...  

So... schnell Frühstücken und ab zu Hibike...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2009)

Neidisch - Nö! 

Wir geben nur Tipps  

... und Einer entwickelt Phantasien


----------



## wondermike (28. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und Einer entwickelt Phantasien



Also ich hab' drei gezählt:



wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn sie hübsch sind, warum dann Richtung Weihnachtsmarkt und nicht Richtung ....





wissefux schrieb:


> im dichten getummel läßt sich besser fummeln







mzaskar schrieb:


> hihi, Fummel di Bummel oder Bummel di Fummel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2009)

... ganz falsch, Thema verfehlt, setzen Sechs!

Das waren dreimal Tipps, was man in solchen Situationen mit hübschen Mädels macht 

... nur *Einer *hat Pantasien mit Oma, Mutter und Tochter entwickelt und jetzt rate mal wer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nur *Einer *hat Pantasien mit Oma, Mutter und Tochter entwickelt und jetzt rate mal wer



Ist aber ok - Im Durchschnitt passt es altersmässig ja dann wieder


----------



## wondermike (28. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ganz falsch, Thema verfehlt, setzen Sechs!
> 
> Das waren dreimal Tipps, was man in solchen Situationen mit hübschen Mädels macht
> 
> ... nur *Einer *hat Pantasien mit Oma, Mutter und Tochter entwickelt und jetzt rate mal wer



Na wenn's Dich glücklich macht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2009)

Wieso: Dich muss es glücklich machen  

So, Spin-Trainer-Einheit beendet 

Mein Gott, was für ein tristes Wetter heute da draussen 

Kaum halb Vier und man hat den Eindruck, dass es schon dunkel wird


----------



## bone peeler (28. November 2009)

Aloha. 

Der Trip zu Hibike war für´n A****, die Hose gabs nicht in meiner Größe. Daher Bestellung aufgegeben.


Btw: Keine Angst mit den 3 Mädels. 2 Davon sind vergeben (Eine gehört mir ), die 3te im Bunde sucht aber noch... 

Aber ihr seit sowieso alle viiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel zu alt


----------



## Marcus (30. November 2009)

Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434732


----------

